# Air Gear



## Midus (Aug 27, 2005)

Searched the forums and found no topic about this great manga. 

Seems that my top 2 favorite manga get zero respect(Tenjou Tenge and Air Gear).



Kinda a little too late IMO.

compliments of the most unequivocally awesome sai


----------



## Nakor (Aug 27, 2005)

what is air gear about?


----------



## k1nj3 (Aug 27, 2005)

> *by Chocopanda*  Synopsis :
> In this era of extreme games and sports, something unexpected poped up, and that is the Air Treck. In this story about a boy named Ikki, discovering Air Treck, opens up his world to a new level. Little did he know that he is pulled into a world of dangerous 'Wars' and risky stunts only air treck can do. Ikki goes on forming a group, and chasing his own 'path' to discover if he is worthy of the name. Read on, as this world of unbeliveable jumps and spins unfolds in Air Gear. What IS your 'Path'?



you can download air gear from Here

btw air gear is from Oh! great


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2005)

I haven't seen any raw scans past 101 for a while now. Has Air Gear been canned? :/


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 28, 2005)

Sai said:
			
		

> I haven't seen any raw scans past 101 for a while now. Has Air Gear been canned? :/



Don't think so volume 11 recently came out last month btw it was in the top ten most bought manga in Japan.

I really like Air Gear much more (my opinion here) than Tenjo Tenge I've started to lose interested in that series.

I've been wondering what happen to the oldest sister Rika? Haven't seen her though she was mention around vol 2 or 3 I guess she doesn't live in the house anymore. Ikki did mention she has a job.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2005)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> Don't think so volume 11 recently came out last month btw it was in the top ten most bought manga in Japan.


Whaaaa? Then where's Chapter 102? o_o

Seriously, I've been checking tokyotosho and udanraws every now and then for a good 2 months. It's been at ch101 *forever*.

Who do I yell at to get my raw scans?! 



> _I really like Air Gear much more (my opinion here) than Tenjo Tenge_


Same. TenTen is good in it's own way, but it'd be much better if it didn't try to be so serious. Air Gear is silly, stylish, and over the top, and the author doesn't really try to make it much more than that. It works best that way. I mean, *neither one* has much of a story. Oh! Great still has a ways to go in that area. It's mostly about the execution of both that puts Air Gear on top for me.



> _I've been wondering what happen to the oldest sister Rika? Haven't seen her though she was mention around vol 2 or 3 I guess she doesn't live in the house anymore. Ikki did mention she has a job._


They're going to go into her background at the tail end of volume 5, to volume 6. She was a part of Sleeping Forest too, and damn strong, apparently.


----------



## Gamakireta (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah...those two friends of ikki joining him right... ;D i hope bubba too... ;D


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 28, 2005)

Sai said:
			
		

> Whaaaa? Then where's Chapter 102? o_o
> 
> Seriously, I've been checking tokyotosho and udanraws every now and then for a good 2 months. It's been at ch101 *forever*.
> 
> ...



Don't know up to what chapter is in Volume 11 but that volume came out sometime late August.  Morals and Dogma

And about what you said on TenTen and Air Gear yeah I agree the problem I've been having with TenTen is that is trying to have a "deep" storyline but it's just not working out very well at least for me it isn't. The storyline is also too slow the past arc took longer than it really needed to and the tournament still hasn't happen wasn't that suppose to happen in one month since back in volume 5 lol.  

Don't get me wrong I don't hate Tengo Tenge just it just feels it moving too slow to move on with the story. BTW Oh! Great has taken a break from TenTen for a month maybe his taken a break with Air Gear as well?


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2005)

It *seems* like it's been longer than a month for Air Gear though. ;-/ And if I take the time to check, I just might be right.

But if what you say about it being one of the top 10 selling manga is true, then I think it's pretty safe to say that it hasn't been canned...

(and it's a damn good thing, would've had to bomb a few buildings if it was. >)


----------



## DEATHwisher (Nov 2, 2005)

Can anyone send me a link on where to get air gear ch.35+?

thanks, it will be greatly appreciated. its a really good serie


----------



## Diaketh (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't know any direct downloads, but I can advice you to try #lurk on irc.irchighway.net (if you don't know how to use IRC, finding a tutorial shouldn't be that hard)

Edit: Found one. Link removed


----------



## DEATHwisher (Nov 7, 2005)

how many air gear chapters are there, I heard theres lots but the traslation team is slacking off due to the lack of its popularity


----------



## Midus (Nov 17, 2005)

Still no interest in this great manga. 

<Shakes Head>

At least SC still has faith in it!


----------



## isanon (Nov 18, 2005)

air gear kicke ass but infortunatly i have only read the 28 chapters scanslated to english ...28 of 113  but im waiting some day maby they will translate a few mor chapters ing


----------



## shibigoku (Dec 6, 2005)

I juts discovered this manga and it's great. It's from the same guy who draw tenjho tenge but the drawing is more clean and the girls are still hot and sexy. There's plenty of action in it (if you like tenjho tenge, then this is your next manga). I DL them at manga crystal nova but they only have it to chap 28, do you know where I can find other chapters of it?


----------



## Sogetsu. (Dec 7, 2005)

You can find the rest at mangadownload.net


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2005)

* merged all the Air Gear threads*


----------



## Freed (Dec 7, 2005)

Hm, I have read Air Gear before and I know where to get it but I just need to know to anyone who reads it...what chapter would I be at if the last I remember reading is when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the main character(ugh, can't remember his name) was doing that fight with the fat man and it was at the part where the fat guy got skinny to go through that hallway or whatever? That's the last I read...


----------



## shibigoku (Dec 7, 2005)

more, I need more. Got to chap 37. Where can I find the rest (in english PLZ)? If they have it on irc tell me so. I'll have to really get into Irc. My friend says it's simple but I don't understand jack about it.


----------



## isanon (Dec 15, 2005)

up to ch 41 is at  208 raw


----------



## Kimi Sama (Dec 15, 2005)

I tried reading this series but I really couldnt get into it at all.
Ikki and all the other characters seem pretty dull and unorginal, and the fact the plot revolves around kids fucking around with special skates seems pretty dull as well. I dont see how any big plot arcs can appear from that.

Can anyone tell me something that makes it worth reading?


----------



## SaiST (Dec 15, 2005)

It's supplementary reading, Kimimaro Sama. Somethin' to read in between our Hunter X Hunters, our Bleaches, our Ippos, and our Narutos. There's not much to it besides the fantastic O!G art, and comedy. Like I said a few pages back, O!G isn't all that good at telling a story. AG kind of works out because there's not much of a story to tell. S'all about style and fanservice.

Doesn't change much from what's been scanslated so far. If you haven't been even mildly entertained with what you've read so far, trash it. ;-l


----------



## Codde (Dec 15, 2005)

Just started reading it a week ago and already caught up. Well art is good as expected from Oh! Great... I also found some moments quite funny, especially during and after the whole Agito vs. Bulls match.... though one thing I'm not liking is the cliche "Fighting" -> "Not Fighting." (well it's usually some killer suddenly saying they'll never kill). I thought it would be all fine and dandy when they were owning the Sabrecats simply for having the school as their territory but Ringo just has to step in and from there.... bleh. So I guess I shouldn't expect much air trek fighting from Ikki... but then again, that's not the point of the series...


----------



## SaiST (Dec 15, 2005)

Go to #lurk, and do a search for Air Gear here.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Dec 15, 2005)

what happened to scum scan? did they disappear or got banned?


----------



## SaiST (Dec 15, 2005)

They released 4 chapters of Air Gear not even a week ago...


----------



## DEATHwisher (Dec 16, 2005)

really, well, I wasn't catching up to the manga these days. and, um can you plz tell me the new website?

I haven't even been on that irc channel yet.


----------



## Tsuuga (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm-a-check this out.

Oh! Great's art rocks.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Dec 17, 2005)

where did the lurkers move to?


----------



## Codde (Dec 17, 2005)

DEATHwisher said:
			
		

> where did the lurkers move to?


Link removed


----------



## DEATHwisher (Dec 17, 2005)

is it me or does the new site look... funny?


----------



## Kimi Sama (Dec 17, 2005)

Sai said:
			
		

> It's supplementary reading, Kimimaro Sama. Somethin' to read in between our Hunter X Hunters, our Bleaches, our Ippos, and our Narutos.


Haha, well in addition to Bleach, Naruto, One Piece, Gantz etc that I'm up to date with and wait for new releases, I'm also ploughing through Berserk and Roruken, so I dont have time for "supplementary reading" lol



> S'all about style and fanservice.


Yeah I gathered the fanservice bit from reading the first chapter. Any author who has all the female characters suddenly go "let's all have a bath together!" so he can show them nakedl in the first chapter seems like the fan-service type. 
I'll agree about the style bit, it did seem fairly swishy. But in a tame kinda way. 



> Doesn't change much from what's been scanslated so far. If you haven't been even mildly entertained with what you've read so far, trash it. ;-l


Ah... the few chapters I read didnt really entertain me at all. Ah well. *deletes AG folder*


----------



## Codde (Dec 17, 2005)

[Doremi-OTOME].Mai-Otome.11.[385865D1].avi
Air Gear anime coming out next year.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Dec 19, 2005)

is tengou tenge and air gear from the same artest? their art style look awfully alike... which is a good thing!


----------



## Codde (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah. Both by Oh Great.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 20, 2005)

Any word on the studio that's handling the anime? I heard TenTen didn't translate all that well to the anime, and it'd be a shame if all of AG's visual flair was lost when it's animated.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 20, 2005)

Nope nothing yet hope it's done by a good studio Madhouse has been losing steam because they do too much anime now that they can't keep up with the good animation for the stuff that they animate. sigh if only Bones would do Air Gear but they don't do stuff of that genre.  

BTW Bones are the ones who did Rahxephon, Cowboy Bebop movie and Wolf Rain.


----------



## darklinnah (Dec 23, 2005)

When I first saw an issue of Air Gear, I was shocked because of the - well, weirdness?. A person there got bald because he's not aware that his hair is being cut. And the characters are quite scary. 

Nevertheless, I agree Air Gear has great art.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 7, 2006)

42 is the latest chapter. Look a page back and you see me answer the same question a month ago.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 7, 2006)

Chapter 43 is out you can get it on 

Man I love Oh Great! comedy in ch 43. when the Dogs are commenting about what's going on, the Dalmation says that he has 100 other siblings. lol -> 101 Dalmations.


----------



## Codde (Apr 3, 2006)

Can't wait to see how they do the anime tomorrow. Hopefully it's much better than the Tenjou Tenge anime adaptation.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Apr 3, 2006)

I predict it will be much worse than expected.

oh!great's animation style and the plot only alows the pictures to be best presented in black and white manga.

tenjou tenge is just a typical example of what happens when you turn oh!great's manga into anime


----------



## DEATHwisher (Apr 4, 2006)

ok! plz upload anything thats above ch.101, thx

I hope episode 1 of air gear will be uploaded tomorrow


----------



## SaiST (Apr 5, 2006)

The new opening theme for those who want to see it.

There you go.

[EDIT] - The Air Gear anime gets two thumbs down from Sai.  

The animation wasn't horrible, at least. And I kinda liked the OP. Screw everything else though, I'll stick with the manga.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Apr 5, 2006)

yay! thank you so much!

edit: they should bring the evangelion designer crew to make this anime.

sorry sai, but ch. 115-123 are missing


----------



## Mindless (Apr 5, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> The animation wasn't horrible, at least. And I kinda liked the OP. Screw everything else though, I'll stick with the manga.



Yeah, it wasn't what I expected. Tenjou Tenge was alot better animated in my opinion. And for some reason, the anime seems really rushed, I mean, the copguy and Agito / Akito in the first episode? And now Buccha in the second along with the forming of Team Kogarasumaru? All too fast in my opinion.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, they totally raped the story.


----------



## Mindless (Apr 5, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Yeah, they totally raped the story.



One thing though. A long time since I started reading Air Gear. How old was Ikki again? Is he really 13? It said that in the anime so I guess so. Anyway. To my point.

Why the hell did he seem to be so bratty? From the manga you get the impression that he could kill anyone he wanted to.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 5, 2006)

Ikki's 15 years old in the manga.

And yes, that's one of the things they screwed around with. By switching around all of these events and seemingly saying little to nothing about his "strongest of the east" title(which probably doesn't even exist anymore, seeing how so many other things were changed up), they made him seem like a lil' helpless kid... The voice didn't help either.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 5, 2006)

Airgear anime? What have I missed? :/


----------



## SaiST (Apr 5, 2006)

You missed *nothing!* Don't watch it, peK! Don't watch it!


----------



## Crowe (Apr 5, 2006)

Haha, just read your previous posts. Guessing that they aimed for a 'fanservice' anime with lots of ecchi/pantyshots etc and no story ?


----------



## Mindless (Apr 5, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Haha, just read your previous posts. Guessing that they aimed for a 'fanservice' anime with lots of ecchi/pantyshots etc and no story ?



Guess so. Not a lot of fanservice in the first episode, but it was there.  

Then it was just as I thought. They kid-ified him in the anime. Man. He sounds kinda like Sasuke and he's 13 instead of 15. Oh Great!


----------



## Codde (Apr 5, 2006)

Well I didn't enjoy the first episode... not sure if I plan to watch anymore... I wonder why they couldn't just stick with the manga...


----------



## DEATHwisher (Apr 6, 2006)

the anime was bad... really bad. the art quality was really, really cheap. they skipped virtually everything, basically like 25 chapters in 1 episode. I didn't even know what was going on and I read all the manga.

this sux


----------



## SaiST (Apr 8, 2006)

Anybody have the OP handy? Title is "Chain", by Back-on. 

Once I get that, I'll have no reason to let this first episode of Air Gear continue to stank up my Tablet PC's HDD.


----------



## AmazinG (Apr 9, 2006)

Sounds like I should just stick with the manga. I hate when the anime cuts out so much of the story. It never ever works.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 12, 2006)

*Trick 124 RAW*


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh man oh man. I just started reading Air Gear and I have to say, this isn't so bad. 'Tis pretty good really.

Aaaaaaaaah, can't wait to see whats next!! (only read the first volume)


----------



## Sieg (Apr 20, 2006)

Read Faster 

You must share in the joy


----------



## Key (Apr 22, 2006)

There a fucken Airgear anime? Dang, anyways is chapter 58 the latest chapter?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 23, 2006)

TheForgotten_Hmongs said:
			
		

> There a fucken Airgear anime?


Yes, and it's horrible. Keep enjoying the manga. 



> _Dang, anyways is chapter 58 the latest chapter?_


Yep. Scum-Scans slowed down their pace a bit, may get a chapter in the next day or two though.

*warefumetsu*: Sakura-esque ownage - It's still uploading(almost 10% so far) as I type this, but there it is. And I apologize for taking so long, it just kept slipping my mind.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 23, 2006)

*glomps Sai* Doumo!

Can get past volume 1 now!


----------



## Sieg (Apr 23, 2006)

@Sai

What's that link for? It keeps changing size.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 23, 2006)

Air Gear RAW scans that aren't so commonly available.


----------



## gnutte (Apr 23, 2006)

What chapters would that be, Sai? That you're uploading.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 23, 2006)

AGv12(Tricks 96-104), Tricks 109-114, 122-125(125 being the latest). 

I'm still hunting down the chapters in between.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks, gnutte! If you find 115-121, please let me know.


----------



## gnutte (Apr 23, 2006)

Will do. btw how do you get ahold of the latest chapters?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 23, 2006)

Check your PMs.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 23, 2006)

O.o >_> <_< AIR GEAR IS AWESOME!!!

Now I can't wait to see what happens next iwth the Trobain doodies.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 26, 2006)

*Trick 126 RAW*​
With all the hints about him being a talented speed rider, I should've seen this coming...


*Spoiler*: __ 










For those of you oblivious as to what I'm talking about, remember this?


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Flame Road*, bitches~



He was also the first to realize what it was SpitFire was doing to create that illusion of flame. So yeah, really should've pieced that together.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 26, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! You're right... we should have seen this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So now Kogarasumaru will have Fire, Wind, Fang Kings. Coolies.




EDIT: Sorry about that. Not used to using spoilers.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 26, 2006)

The show is awesome I just got hooked on this real bad due to Jet set radio. I am going to start reading the manga everyone told me the manga is better but I love the animation in the series. Awesome series.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 26, 2006)

ware, please put that in a spoiler tag. 



			
				warefumetsu said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So now Kogarasumaru will have Fire, Wind, Fang Kings. Coolies.



*Spoiler*: _Yep_ 



Wonderin' about the Pig Brothers though. I'm pretty sure something interesting is mentioned about Onigiri in the fight with Akira's team. We'll have to wait for Scum-Scans translation to confirm. Buccha, however... We only have SpitFire's mention of his potential. I wonder if he'll go as far as Ikki, Kazu, and Agito.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, seriously; the anime is trash. Stick with the manga.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 26, 2006)

Anime can't be that bad... can it?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 26, 2006)

_* Sai slaps warefumetsu around with an Air Gear Tankubon._


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 26, 2006)

...that bad? Daaaaym.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 27, 2006)

Sasami Mahou Shoujo Club (Sasami Magical Girl Club)

... *But it's down* for the moment(read the main page to learn why). It'll be back up next week.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## gnutte (Apr 29, 2006)

Scum-scans just released chapter 60.
[SRN]Strawberry​_Panic​_04​_[843CF89D].avi


----------



## Tenderfoot (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone got chappter 61 etc? So we can have a look at what happend after 60 before 112. Eitherway thanx for teh links Sai.
Great Manga.

-One-


----------



## SaiST (May 1, 2006)

Just need 115-118 now.


----------



## gnutte (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the links Galdamez951, though I can't seem to find chapter 119..


----------



## Galdamez951 (May 1, 2006)

hehe Sorry, I posted the wrong link last time. Here's the RIGHT link. Just join the group and look for them in the photos folder. It should have the chapters up between vol 13 and 119.


----------



## gnutte (May 1, 2006)

Finally, I have the whole Air Gear manga ^^ And damn was 115-119 hard to get ahold off!


----------



## Bergelmir (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to Air Gear fellow AGnewbie! I just started reading this recently too.

To answer you question, Buccha told him to stay with the girls so I guess he dressed up as a girl to fit in. And Akito is queer.


----------



## Galdamez951 (May 1, 2006)

Asherah said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why Akito agreed to get in that frilly wedding dress thing and for what purpose? o_o





*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't read Japanese worth crap but remember that this is the same kid who gave Ikki his first kiss (and good morning kisses) and likes to bathe with him so Akito cross-dressing isn't exactly out of the ordinary for his behavior.


----------



## SaiST (May 1, 2006)

Thanks a bunch, Galdamez! You too, gnutte(for the PM)!

It's taking a while to get all of these from Jojo's site though; slow as ever.


----------



## SaiST (May 2, 2006)

They released Trick 60 two days ago...

Scum-Scans' pace has slowed down considerably, but they haven't stopped.


----------



## gnutte (May 2, 2006)

It's a shame that they have slowed down.. I remember when a sudden quattro release would come and one was like, woot four AG chapters in a day!


----------



## Eikichi (May 2, 2006)

Shannaro was actually looking for a translator to do this. =o If anyone interested plz PM me. ^_^


----------



## Bergelmir (May 2, 2006)

Buahahaha! I would probably help, but I'm to bloody lazy. That and translating is soooo boring.


----------



## Eikichi (May 2, 2006)

Come one make a move dude XD


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2006)

Hmmm ... does anyone other than me hope that Onigiri dies as soon as possible?

This is pretty fun to read ... I find it highly amusing that whenever there is not a battle, half the people end up naked doing one thing or another (and sometimes in battle too) XD

P.S. Sometimes the really veiny heads of the angry people scare me


----------



## Athrum (May 2, 2006)

I have to get the raws between chap.60 and chap.115


----------



## Bergelmir (May 2, 2006)

@PhantomX: What?! How can you want Onigiri to die?! The Mega-Perv Pigman is awesome!


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2006)

Well fine, don't kill him, but at least kick him off the team -___-

Besides, they are all perverted enough without him (not that I can blame them, with some of the chicks in this manga o_O)


----------



## Bergelmir (May 2, 2006)

But why would you want him off the team? Don't you want to see the smelly Pig Road reach King status?


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2006)

First I want to see him actually wear both AT on his feet -__-


----------



## Bergelmir (May 2, 2006)

XD That's true. I wonder if he ever will... not counting when he's ATing with hot chicks.


----------



## Codde (May 2, 2006)

> Hmmm ... does anyone other than me hope that Onigiri dies as soon as possible?


I do... at first I didn't mind him, but then again he didn't seem to appear as much, but now I just find him annoying.


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2006)

^ Yeah, that's kind of how it developed for me ... maybe if he did something useful, i wouldn't mind!


----------



## Asherah (May 3, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... does anyone other than me hope that Onigiri dies as soon as possible?



I'm with you.  

More screen time for Kazu please. The latest chapter developments are pretty awesome.  

*goes to check yahoo jp for the pinky st boxes* The figures with the limited  edition of volume 12 and 13 are nifty. I want the Agito one!


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2006)

Lol, I wonder why a schizophrenic queer/psycho is so popular? (I like him when he's crazy though )

I like Simca the best ;P
Though Sora is pretty high up there ...


----------



## Zedaine (May 4, 2006)

where can i read airgear online?


----------



## Athrum (May 4, 2006)

Where can i find from volume 8 to 12 raw??

please please


----------



## SaiST (May 4, 2006)

Eureka Seven Volume Three

Open up your IRC client of choice, go to #lurk at irc.irchighway.net, do a search for Air Gear at that site and you'll should be set.

I will be uploading all the raw scans after v12 to voiea later on--individually this time.

[EDIT] - *raw manga (73-144)
*​
Took down the zip with all the raw scans from before; thought this'd be a bit more convenient.  

I'm working on Volume 13--filenames are preventing me from zipping the images up properly I think. So as soon as I'm done with that, I'll up that too. I decided to put up Volume 12 as well, since lurk does not have all of it.

Enjoy.


----------



## gnutte (May 8, 2006)

Scum-scans usually release AG once every two weeks, usually on sundays, sometimes four chapters, sometimes one chapter you never know.


----------



## Athrum (May 8, 2006)

Lol i was reading volume 12 or 11 i think and i was shocked to discover

*Spoiler*: __ 



 That spit-fire is a hairdresser


----------



## Vile.47 (May 9, 2006)

Hmm, does anyone knows why scum-scans are slow? They're lazy or something? >.< I'm so gonnad ie without AG...


----------



## SaiST (May 10, 2006)

*Trick 127 RAW* is out.

Any fans of this series out there that just so happen to be fluent in Japanese?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 10, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> *Trick 127 RAW* is out.
> 
> Any fans of this series out there that just so happen to be fluent in Japanese?



I am.

 So much of volume 14 was chinese... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanna know what Ringo was saying when she and the gang pwned Shimka. DAMMIT! *throws random objects around*


----------



## Quoll (May 12, 2006)

Direct DL for latest

*Inuzuka Kiba Ch. 282*


----------



## 4:20 (May 12, 2006)

hmmmmm..anyone got volume 4,5 raw?


----------



## SaiST (May 12, 2006)

Vhea's


----------



## Codde (May 14, 2006)

Well kind of old news but it seems like Air Gear got the 30th Kodansha Manga Award for the Shounen category.


----------



## Key (May 14, 2006)

The ladies are so damn attractive. Damn Crow is so lucky.


----------



## Quoll (May 15, 2006)

Lucky, but probably won't pull his head out of his ass regarding the girl w/ the glasses whose name I forget for another 100 tricks.


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2006)

Can you blame him? She doesn't really express herself ... while he's got Simca strolling around naked and laying herself on his bed o__O That would probably distract me as well XD


----------



## Nice Gai (May 15, 2006)

Sorry feel like a Noob here because I cant read the manga due to not finding the first few volumes online so I am screwed. Just a quick question Agito a guy or girl? I have to watch the show until the volumes I need to read get put up.


----------



## SaiST (May 15, 2006)

Akito/Agito's a guy.

I've had all of AG uploaded to Voiea forever, SSJ Gai Sensei. Haven't I linked to it in this thread enough?  Click the image in my signature--raw scans can be found in the "raw" hyperlink below it.


----------



## Nice Gai (May 15, 2006)

Remember that other site was down due to reasons and you said it should be back up. I never knew that the raw was in your sig it my bad. I should have read it clearer. My fault I havent posted in here in awhile.

WOW this manga is like that. The show dosent explain or go into detail like the manga. This clears up a lot. Thanks Sai.

Thank you for ruining my anime I loved so much. The show is horrible compared to the manga. I am pissed at myself.


----------



## SaiST (May 17, 2006)

128 RAW's out, check the usual spot.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikki's got a new AT.

_* Sai reads the chapter over again._

... or maybe not... >_>




[EDIT] - Trick 62 from Scum-Scans has been released today. Click the image in my sig.


----------



## Athrum (May 21, 2006)

Trick 62 by Scum-Scans is out.


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2006)

Lol, kind of feels like a waste of a chapter. What a way to win, Onigiri! [/sarcasm]. *sigh* I guess I can't say he's worthless anymore :\

I'm much more excited to see what happens in Ikki vs the Cyclop's Hammer guy and Behemoth vs Agito


----------



## gnutte (May 22, 2006)

Gorgon or whatever Onigiri's opponent was called went mad^^


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2006)

Yeah I know ... but because he smells, and is super perverted? XDD

I mean ... all the other fights were really cool, and after seeing that background warrior pig I was expecting him to do something badass


----------



## Bass (May 22, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> I mean ... all the other fights were really cool, and after seeing that background warrior pig I was expecting him to do something badass




Well....he broke her mentally....does that count as badass?


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2006)

Maybe if he hadn't broken her cuz he smelled bad :\ I don't know, I just got a little disappointed. I mean, he even had his metabolism increased becase Gorgon Shell's tattoo had the opposite effect, and he didn't use that (unless that is what was making him sweat like crazy). *Sigh* I guess it's just me.

Either way ... I can't wait for these next two fights ... they're going to rock :X


----------



## Mori` (May 22, 2006)

they do XD

I didn't really have a problem with Onigiri's fight, I was surprised he won as well.


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2006)

I figured they were going to sub him ... but once Simca interfered and didn't go to help, it was kind of obvious he would win :X


----------



## Athrum (May 22, 2006)

The next fight will totally overwhelm this one this one is kinda like the comic relief before the storm.  You'll see.


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2006)

Damn all you guys making me anticipate it!!! XD

Now I want to spoil myself with the raws, even if I don't understand them, lol


----------



## Bass (May 22, 2006)

Indeed. Mitsuru and Ikki seem to have been going at it for a while. Though Agito and Akira don't seem to have started yet. :S




Though the only thing that could make the next chapter's fights better would be colored pages/panels by Oh!Great.


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2006)

Where was it we could get the raw chapters from?


----------



## Freija (May 23, 2006)

where can i find chapter 61+  couldn't find it (only raw) on gotlurk >_> while i can read raws im not good enough to understand all of it -_-''


----------



## SaiST (May 24, 2006)

*Trick 129* is out.



			
				Moridin said:
			
		

> I'm considering trying to bug someone to give me some decent translations


I was thinkin' about doing the same. Some detailed summaries, at least.


----------



## isanon (May 24, 2006)

what the hell did ikki do to that poor tree ?? O.o


----------



## gnutte (May 24, 2006)

Whatever he did.. it looked mighty. Ack I would want translations of the latest chapters but scum has a long way to go.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 24, 2006)

Wait... so you guys read the raws without actually knowing what the hell is going on? <.< >.> wow...

In any case... *dances* Ikki is released from the hospital!! All thats left is a few battles(maybe) and then the tourney!!!


----------



## PhantomX (May 24, 2006)

Why not? A large portion of Oh Great!'s appeal is their great art ... not the story XD


----------



## gnutte (May 24, 2006)

warefumetsu said:
			
		

> Wait... so you guys read the raws without actually knowing what the hell is going on? <.< >.> wow...



To that I say.. Yep. Looks at the pretty pictures^^


----------



## Mori` (May 24, 2006)

pictars are pretty ^^ and with a series like air gear its never ultra hard to understand whats going on...what with all the action goodness XD


----------



## PhantomX (May 24, 2006)

It would be nice if someone could direct me to the raws


----------



## gnutte (May 24, 2006)

Sai posted this link earlier in the thread, it contains vol 12+ in raw form.
If you want the previous volumes in raw go to #lurk.


----------



## PhantomX (May 24, 2006)

Thanks ... yay for semi-spoiling myself on Ikkis and Agitos fights!


----------



## Freija (May 31, 2006)

the cover failed, i dislike that girl >_> she's fugly


----------



## Archer (May 31, 2006)

^well, i would presume that it is fanservice to only those who are fans


----------



## gnutte (Jun 1, 2006)

Would've been better if it was Simca on the cover like that^^


----------



## Freija (Jun 1, 2006)

Gnutte speaks the truth


----------



## Athrum (Jun 1, 2006)

what cover? are you talking about ringo?

Dont be mean, shes cute


----------



## Azueth (Jun 1, 2006)

omg thanks to this thread i finally got the scan of 129  and nice finally ikki have the chance to use what Sora teach to him ( sora use it for Pleasure and ikki use it to destroy nature) Those two idiots really terrorize the hospital.......( I wonder   are they really fit to be Sky Kings....?)


----------



## Athrum (Jun 1, 2006)

Lol i dont think Simca sexy with her new aircut, besides shes a weels chick now


----------



## Vile.47 (Jun 3, 2006)

Amazing chapter plus cover! Hey, whose the guy with the glasses? One of the 8 kings, but I dunno which.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 4, 2006)

Trick 63 has been scanslated by Scum-scans.

Check Voiea.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 4, 2006)

Finally!!!! WOOT! This fight is going to be AWESOME XD


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jun 12, 2006)

whats the latest chapter right now?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 12, 2006)

The chapter prince_leon just linked to. 

Unless you're referring to the raws, in which case 130 would be the latest.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 12, 2006)

Hot damn... i totally forgot about this manga for some reason.. im only on volume 3 [/shame]


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jun 12, 2006)

whats the latest raw chapter?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 12, 2006)

^I can't recall atm. xD

But chapter 64 was pretty sweet. Agito/Akito-centric. ^^


----------



## SaiST (Jun 12, 2006)

Did you two just *glance* over my post? Question was answered.

[highlight]*130 is the latest.*[/highlight]​
There.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 12, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Did you two just *glance* over my post? Question was answered.
> 
> [highlight]*130 is the latest.*[/highlight]​
> There.



xD

Didn't see it there.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jun 13, 2006)

can you give me links to the raws?

I've been reading up till 124


----------



## SaiST (Jun 13, 2006)

DEATHwisher, please examine my signature *carefully*...


----------



## Freija (Jun 13, 2006)

i sense Sai is giving too many hints too them


----------



## SaiST (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree.

131 tomorrow~... Hopefully(we were neglected last week. :[).

Mori! Have you been botherin' any translators? Wanted to ask njt, but he seems busy with a Naruto-related project. Nihongaeri wouldn't show much interest, and hisshou... Well, maybe. Where does he hang these days?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 14, 2006)

*Trick 131 RAW* is out.

Damn it, I'm gonna go bug hisshou.


----------



## gnutte (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks like a nice chapter.. but.. doesn't understand a word! ARGH! We seriously need a translator to translate the later chapters.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 14, 2006)

That was a pretty good chapter.


*Spoiler*: _the WTF moment of 131_ 



Ringo has a split personality! Jesus tap dancing christ... at least we finally get to see her go all out next chapter. Seeing the Crazy Apple in action is going to be cool.

Makes me a little sad though. I was hoping it was regular Ringo who was being a badass...


----------



## Galdamez951 (Jun 14, 2006)

sucks not knowing what's going on half time. Someone get us a tl or ask a tl to tell us what at least is going on


----------



## sivaraj (Jun 14, 2006)

hi there i was wondering ... the A-T that Ringo was holding..is that ikki's      A-T ? ( reffering to raw capter 131 )


----------



## Agito (Jun 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looking at the raws, it seems that the guy who fucked up Sora, "Stone King" or w/e is still part of Ringo's Sleeping Forest. and it also seems that Ringo and her team are against what Simca is doing, whatever that is.

i've never been a huge fan of Ringo but all her actions as of the lastest raws dont make me view in a very favourable light at all. hopefully the translations will be out soon to clear things up... Ringo is right now the only character i am actually starting to hate


----------



## SaiST (Jun 14, 2006)

Sent a PM to hisshouburaiken, requested transcripts or summaries, waitin' on his reply.


----------



## gnutte (Jun 15, 2006)

Let's hope he accepts. Even a summary would be good enough.


----------



## sivaraj (Jun 15, 2006)

so sad  no one answer my question


----------



## Deviant (Jun 15, 2006)

sivaraj said:
			
		

> so sad  no one answer my question



So, um, what was your question?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, that was Ikki's A.T.


----------



## sivaraj (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks sai fot that information.......hmm wonder whats going to happen next..i really like the badass Ringo with her sleeping forent comrade surrounding her..... GO! Ringo-chan


----------



## gnutte (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice find Sai. At least some things are explained. Though real translations would be nicer 

*Edit
I don't really know much of differences between the manga and the anime since I don't really follow the anime, but from what I've seen there are differences. Can't say anything more specific.


----------



## sivaraj (Jun 16, 2006)

at least the raw spoiler will etertain our mind for a while haha 10qs sai


----------



## ricc (Jun 17, 2006)

This manga has become my favorite by storm, love it   

Ringo


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't anderstand... 

y is air gear so good? is it the echi part or the messed up story?

its unfortunate that scumscan decided to translate this manga though, they take 1-2 weeks translating a chapter

can any1 give me a chinese site for the newest chapters in chinese?
simplified plz


----------



## Fuko (Jun 18, 2006)

is anyone planning to translate the later chapters?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 18, 2006)

oops, wondered away from this thread 

@Sai, I didnt have a positive response from the translators that I did try unfortunately :/ I'll still ask around a bit more though

I'm wondering if Iwanin might be tempted


----------



## Eikichi (Jun 19, 2006)

Well Shannaro was looking for a translator to do Airgear. If you find a translator plz tell me, we'll take care of the typeset and some cleaning. =)

Anyway, the art of Ohgreat is ... great. Really inspiring for me who's stating mywebcomic.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 21, 2006)

No worries ... we'll make it to chapter 132 in a couple years


----------



## SaiST (Jun 21, 2006)

You're good, Galdamez. 

Got bored, decided to upload the remaining raw scans. So... Everything that hasn't been scanslated by ushi/SC/SS can be found there. Be happy.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 21, 2006)

nice Sai ^^


----------



## Fuko (Jun 21, 2006)

err.. so..


*Spoiler*: __ 



 so kanon likes ringo and ikki? then ringo tried to talk to ikki but ikki said he believes her but ringo said ikki's wrong so she tried to explain it to him.. while attacking him. 




i could read and understand a few things that they were saying but not all.. heh.


----------



## sivaraj (Jun 21, 2006)

i feel u Galdamez951   ..... the feeling of not knowing what the hell they are talking    .. gomen... i feel ver sad




this is where ringo looks so cool and dangerous..i love u Ringo-chan


----------



## Athrum (Jun 21, 2006)

I also understood its and bits but i cant understand what ringo is trying to tell Ikki and he says "i belive you..."


----------



## Galdamez951 (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, I have the Japanese raws of those chapters that had to be filled in with the Chinese scans from jojohot so if we are lucky enough to get someone who can read japanese and is willing to give us synopsis or summaries of the chap, then I can supply those raws. But yeah, while the pictures are pretty... it's painful not knowing what's being said


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2006)

Galdamez951 said:
			
		

> Well, I have the Japanese raws of those chapters that had to be filled in with the Chinese scans from jojohot


Oh wow. Please give.


----------



## Galdamez951 (Jun 22, 2006)

which ones you need Sai?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2006)

Tricks 115 to 121.


----------



## Galdamez951 (Jun 22, 2006)

any preference as to where to upload it so I can send it to you?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2006)

[EDIT] - Or you could try MSN, as you were just about to do.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2006)

>_>; Sorry I wasn't quick enough.

Thanks!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 22, 2006)

i am 64 trick  but you have ahead of chapter ?  i alway from Scum-manga


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 22, 2006)

nah , i could wait for them i am curious  that all...


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2006)

i know, we really need a plan to kidnap and force gently persuade a translator to give us a hand


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 22, 2006)

if simply to bribe to them to join our underground clan!!!  oop everyone hear my mastermind plan   oh shi&  call Air Gear team attack on them1!!!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 22, 2006)

if simply to bribe to them to join our underground clan!!!  oop everyone hear my mastermind plan   oh shi&  call Air Gear team attack on them1!!!


----------



## sivaraj (Jun 23, 2006)

haaaaaa i read..oops sorry i mean see the manga chapter 132 so many time.... thinking whats going to happen the next few chapters..are they going to fight? did ringo tell ikki that she's the leader or true legimate successor of sleeping forest or she tell him that she's going to stop him or she say going to destroy kogaramasu ?????? haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! brain freez


----------



## Athrum (Jun 23, 2006)

someday Del Rey will surpass scum scans lol


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jun 23, 2006)

yeah probably... scum-scan is one of the slowest in-progress translation groups of all times. maybe it would be better if del would star translating from chapter 66


----------



## Galdamez951 (Jun 23, 2006)

I hear scum-scans only have 1 translator and they don't want to overwork the person so...


----------



## Mori` (Jun 24, 2006)

read the raws seto, read theeeeemmmm =p


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jun 24, 2006)

hwo come theres like 200 translators for naruto and like... 3 for airgear?

the translations for naruto vertually come out 3 seconds after scan releases... and airgear raw updates faster than their transslation group


----------



## sivaraj (Jun 24, 2006)

u all ..the one complaining about scum scan...hope that translator doenst see tis conversation if not we all are going to loose the only air gear scan


----------



## Mori` (Jun 24, 2006)

*sighs* I failed to persuade yet another translator  

back to trying


----------



## j1n (Jun 25, 2006)

yea and 64 is like one of the more suspenseful parts too.....  BTW where can u get the raw scans?


----------



## gnutte (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't know how many times Sai has posted this link..
Under the sink...next to Chamcham's forgotten hopes and dreams and near Hyuuga's dignity.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 25, 2006)

So where can I get the raw scans?





*Spoiler*: _Look at this before commenting XD_ 




Yeah, I'm just playing .......... as it's been said a gazillion times. Bah ... hoping the next chapter gets translated so I can hear the odd lines that Oh Great gives the 4 people in the battle


----------



## j1n (Jun 25, 2006)

haha my bad thx guys!  but like u no 13 pages is a lot to go thru O.O


----------



## Mori` (Jun 26, 2006)

there's a link in Sai's sig though =p


----------



## SaiST (Jun 26, 2006)

v14 tank is out? Any scans?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 26, 2006)

not seen them yet


----------



## Bass (Jun 26, 2006)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> A little link someone gave on IRC
> Here ya go.
> Air Gear is ranked 4th ^^




Anyone got larger scans of the volume covers?


----------



## Archer (Jun 26, 2006)

v14's been out since the 16th.
not sure when the premium version came out - somewhere around 19th-25th.
gotta luv the crane technique =P


----------



## SaiST (Jun 27, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> There hasn't been one in over a week..


Over *two*, actually. 

On chapter 65:

_"Hey there,
just thought I'd let you know. [highlight]Chapter 65 was done quite a while ago[/highlight], but I can't release it for the [highlight]lack of a J-Proofreader[/highlight] - all of mine seem to be absent.
Sorry guys." -*miyagiCE*_


----------



## Mori` (Jun 27, 2006)

doh =p

ah well, at least we know its on the way XD


----------



## Eikichi (Jun 27, 2006)

But still, sloowwww ... _>_> Im gonna try finding a translator.too.


----------



## gnutte (Jun 27, 2006)

Or we'll just have to learn japanese ourselves^^


----------



## Athrum (Jun 27, 2006)

finally, i tire of waiting for scumscans releases. Cant wait for del rey to release the manga.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jun 27, 2006)

wow... technically they did nothing in chapter 65... nothing


----------



## SaiST (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank ya, Galdamez!

[EDIT] - *Mirror*

Ebil Ringo = Sex.


----------



## gnutte (Jun 28, 2006)

^Ebil Ringo = Very Smex 

Only 14 pages in this chapter..?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 28, 2006)

that was a pretty awesome chapter, the 2nd page double spread especially looked fantastic


----------



## SaiST (Jun 28, 2006)

whatever181 said:
			
		

> well its obvious that the battle is underway and their battle is the the form of a "run", whoever reaches the goal first wins...and 1 page is dedicated to iron clock for exploring the body of our dear "gorilla" as he got curious...lol and later he accidentally overhears the conversation between rika and kanon when he was trying to go find ikki...
> 
> anyway i dun really get the conversation...kanon was saying something regarding the trophaeum tower, how 2 lives and thus the "air gear" was born(?)...
> ("air gear" has the kanji for "tool of freedom"... hmm...)
> ...


Uwaaaah...


----------



## isanon (Jun 28, 2006)

if it wasnt for me coffing up green slime balls and having feaver then this would have been a good morning , both ag 65 and 133 <3


----------



## Athrum (Jun 28, 2006)

My friends if you go to the wikipedia


there is some info about the kings and the new characters that we see in the raws. Carefull thought because it is full of spoilers.


----------



## Agito (Jun 28, 2006)

lol, its funny how with each passing chapter my hate for Ringo gets an upgrade. everything she does seems to contradict itself. she claims to want to support Ikki but all she ever does is get in his way.

i personally like Simca a lot more because although she has her own ulterior motives but at least she tries to help Ikki instead of secretly fighting him.


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Jul 1, 2006)

Yay someone hates Ringo as much as I do!!!  I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey, who cares about Ringo when there's Agito/Akito? 

AkitoXIkki for the win!!


----------



## Deviant (Jul 1, 2006)

Somehow, I like this 'badder' upgrade of Ringo! She's awesome and ready to kick ass~


----------



## Fuko (Jul 7, 2006)

umm.. when exactly do the raws come out?


----------



## isanon (Jul 7, 2006)

usualy on wensdays  it laaaaaaaate


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 7, 2006)

shame i don't know a word in japanese or i would've read the raws


----------



## gnutte (Jul 7, 2006)

^I don't, and i'm "reading" them XD

Maybe there isn't a chapter this week..


----------



## isanon (Jul 7, 2006)

gnutte said:
			
		

> Maybe there isn't a chapter this week..



h?ll tyst med dej !!!!!!!


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 7, 2006)

might aswell continue the manga after death note


----------



## SaiST (Jul 7, 2006)

gnutte said:
			
		

> Maybe there isn't a chapter this week..


There isn't. Something I didn't notice until I woke up Wednesday morning... If there isn't a "To Be Continued" at the end of the chapter, there's no chapter next week.

Sad face, etcetera. 134 hits next week Wednesday.


----------



## gnutte (Jul 7, 2006)

^Too bad.



			
				isanon said:
			
		

> h?ll tyst med dej !!!!!!!


Sanningen svider^^


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 7, 2006)

Kaaspeer said:
			
		

> shame i don't know a word in japanese or i would've read the raws


Most of us don't know Japanese either. But at least I can handle the kanjis...


----------



## isanon (Jul 7, 2006)

damit damit damit !!! i wana se more ebil ringo



			
				gnutte said:
			
		

> Sanningen svider^^


meh ska g? p? en kalle baah spelning snart s? jag ?verlever nog


----------



## Galdamez951 (Jul 7, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> There isn't. Something I didn't notice until I woke up Wednesday morning... If there isn't a "To Be Continued" at the end of the chapter, there's no chapter next week.
> 
> Sad face, etcetera. 134 hits next week Wednesday.




If we're lucky, I can get the raw to you guys Tuesday night PST


----------



## SaiST (Jul 7, 2006)

<3 Galdamez.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jul 7, 2006)

seems to me that oh!great is trying to get a plot going on in his manga... but failing miserably, I thought the manga was the best ever happened to jappen until the kings got TOO involved in the plot... tahts when the manga lost its charm, still good but not as good.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 7, 2006)

DEATHwisher said:
			
		

> I thought the manga was the best ever happened to jappen until the kings got TOO involved in the plot... tahts when the manga lost its charm


How's that?

'bout the only big difference I've noticed is that there's a severe lack of focus on "official" battles after the whole Behemoth incident. Everything else is pretty much the same.


----------



## Freija (Jul 8, 2006)

bah UR Dan on #lurk don't have vol 12+ >_<

and voiea is down


----------



## SaiST (Jul 8, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> and voiea is down


Apologies, bandwidth issues.

It'll be back up sometime today, or early tomorrow.


----------



## Phancy Pants (Jul 10, 2006)

It's up to volume 13?! I'm at volume 7 and I thought I was up to date.... Thats the last time I buy manga from that guy in the park. Should've known he was dodgy when he came over with blood on his shirt and a severed hand in his pocket. Anways, can anyone know where I can get the rest?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 10, 2006)

Phancy Pants said:
			
		

> It's up to volume 13?! I'm at volume 7 and I thought I was up to date.... Thats the last time I buy manga from that guy in the park. Should've known he was dodgy when he came over with blood on his shirt and a severed hand in his pocket. Anways, can anyone know where I can get the rest?


I think they were refering to the raws.


----------



## Phancy Pants (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, I'm up to chp. 65 (which turns out to be volume 08 despite what mangadownload.net says). The translations have fallen pretty far behind though (more than 40 chapters? wtf?!). Anyone have any news then on when they will be translated? It's times like these I wish I knew Japanese...


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 10, 2006)

By the way, does anyone know if there are any raws in chinese?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 10, 2006)

Jojohot has scanslated them in Chinese.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 10, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Jojohot has scanslated them in Chinese.


And where is that? Any links??


----------



## Uchiha Orochimaru (Jul 10, 2006)

i believe it's just jojohot.com


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> And where is that? Any links??


actually, i remember running into a site back when i was looking for volume 14 in raw form..
hold on..
*edit* it's Link removed


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 10, 2006)

Archer said:
			
		

> actually, i remember running into a site back when i was looking for volume 14 in raw form..
> hold on..
> *edit* it's here


Cool. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sivaraj (Jul 11, 2006)

hope the next raw will come out tonight..... i need to know what happened next


----------



## SaiST (Jul 11, 2006)

You're gonna be on the lookout for us, right, Galdamez?...

... *RIGHT?!*


----------



## Galdamez951 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nothing has shown up yet  . It seems like the raws from Shonen Mag are coming out sporadically and late. It sucks that series such as Negima and School Rumble are leaked early but Air Gear is like the last one. Even the Suzuka raws aren't showing up on Winny/Share


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 12, 2006)

Isn't it about time for the next translated chapter?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 12, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> Isn't it about time for the next translated chapter?


We can only wait...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 12, 2006)

I just read the first volume after watching the first 12 episodes, and the crow isnt there! Thank you god! Finally, now we can drool over those girls 

And ofcourse love the series itself


----------



## SaiST (Jul 12, 2006)

No chapter this week either?!

Sai is suffering from withdrawal. Sai wants to see this fight! ;_;

(seriously, if not for the spoiler pics for Naruto, and FMA 61, I think this would have been a pretty shitty morning)


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, at least I'm able to read the Chinese scans now so I won't complain too much. XD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 12, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> No chapter this week either?!
> 
> Sai is suffering from withdrawal. Sai wants to see this fight! ;_;
> 
> (seriously, if not for the spoiler pics for Naruto, and FMA 61, I think this would have been a pretty shitty morning)


Spoiler Pics?? Naruto?? Show Me!!


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 13, 2006)

yay, i was beginning to become emo


----------



## Deranged (Jul 13, 2006)

yay... new chapters out


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jul 13, 2006)

this can't be...

as I was stating... seems like oh!great is trying to add a plot to his work but unfortunately failing miserably.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 14, 2006)

Heh. I'm currently at volume 12 (reading the chinese raws).


----------



## Fuko (Jul 14, 2006)

*envies*

sigh... i wanna read more too.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 14, 2006)

I just started reading Air gear.

Oh, the Greatness.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2006)

DEATHwisher, i dont know how you can say he failed in the plot since he has already a big plot going on..


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks derangedwithoutglasses


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 15, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> DEATHwisher, i dont know how you can say he failed in the plot since he has already a big plot going on..


I agree.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was so shocked when Simca's super team, GENESYS, wanted to join Ikki's team.


----------



## Kisame Hoshigaki (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds pretty Bad!!


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 15, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> That's what some people here have in mind to do. The problem is the text--rather, someone to *translate* the text. It's the same issue with Scum-scans, apparently; their translator(s')'s is/are... Busy.


I can probably translate from the Chinese scans _if I have time to spare._ But some of the words are barely legible since the scans are not clear enough.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, at this point I'll take what I can get Hattori


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 15, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> I can probably *translate from the Chinese scans* _if I have time to spare._ But some of the words are barely legible since the scans are not clear enough.



My eyes don't wanna get off those words.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll try to get a good font and see what i can do 

I'm bored anyway


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 15, 2006)

=P Im way far behind compaired to you all, but i read the first volume and its pretty good. The anime is awesome aswell =D


----------



## SaiST (Jul 15, 2006)

Holy crap, what a nice surprise. Thank you both for your efforts.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 15, 2006)

yosh awesome work guys DDDD


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 15, 2006)

To make things easier, I started another topic in the translations forum here:


----------



## Mori` (Jul 15, 2006)

awesome again ^___^


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2006)

Hattori and Kaspeer, nice job, you rock. I've been able to read some of the raws in japanese but my japanese is still a little green...


----------



## Mori` (Jul 15, 2006)

my contribution to things quickly before i head out


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 15, 2006)

Alright it's done!

Oh shit Moridin sorry i already finished it before i noticed that you've done a page too 

Sorry!

I am uploading it at the moment will edit this post when it's done


[EDIT]

Here's the DDL link:

The loom

Enjoy!


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 15, 2006)

I just posted the script to chapter 68 in the translations forum.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2006)

I just read the two versions, you both did a great job. Even if it is not to go steady it's a great read for us fans, continue with the good work dudes.


----------



## gnutte (Jul 15, 2006)

*Goes to work on 68!


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 15, 2006)

I love you guys


----------



## isanon (Jul 15, 2006)

i love you all !!!!!!! if i could rep you i would


----------



## Tonza (Jul 15, 2006)

Woot! You guys rock. *downloads some more Air gear goodness


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 15, 2006)

this is a great surpirse to wake up to. You guys rock.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 15, 2006)

Two scanslations just like that. XD Volume 8 _compleeeeeete!_

They've been upped to voiea. Thanks guys.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2006)

So Udou's gonna show one of the coolest regalia... i want to read more


----------



## gnutte (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm on voiea  

Looking forward to more scripts.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 15, 2006)

Hanzo,Kaaspeer, and gnutte team-FTW.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey gnutte, you're doing quite fast. I say we team up for a bit so the releases are a bit faster plus are social lives won't be destroyed.

Derangedwithoutglasses wants to help too. If we make this a joint effort we can poop out scans pretty fast

And deranged pointed out that i've made a typo in my credits.

I should thank scum scans for the manga not the anime.


thanks hattori and gnutte for 68 by the way


----------



## gnutte (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like a nice idea. We should probably make sure that we use the same raws too.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 15, 2006)

Joining together will be a better idea... and this way we can rocket through the chapters like i hoped it would have been...


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 15, 2006)

Well we all use the voiea raws because they're HQ


----------



## Deranged (Jul 15, 2006)

Im currently in the process of taking out all the old text for the voiea raw of the next chapter... just to quicken the process


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks.

I wonder gnutte, how did you get the text out without the text bobles...

I just kinda cut and pasted on some places but sometimes it was rather impossible and just made it white. How did you do it? Because it looks rather nice in your scan


----------



## Deranged (Jul 15, 2006)

I believe he rasterised the text and gave it an opacant enough outerglow to block out some more stuff... It really depends on the words you have to put ver it... there seems to be a lot in the next chapter so ill leave those till i get the text to replace it with before just delete it


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 15, 2006)

aah i see.. thanks for the info will try that sometime


----------



## Shunsui (Jul 15, 2006)

I...I think I love you.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 15, 2006)

Heh ... this is wonderful ... instead of one chapter every 3 weeks, we can get 1 or more chapters every 3 days XD


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 15, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> Heh ... this is wonderful ... instead of one chapter every 3 weeks, we can get 1 or more chapters every 3 days XD


Eh...not really. Don't expect too much from me on weekdays. I still have a life you know.  

Meanwhile, I just posted the script to Chapter 69.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 16, 2006)

Well obviously, I have a life as well, hence why I said 1 every three days instead of 3 every day (as was the case today) XD


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll go work on it

I'll try to do the first six pages... i have to work in the garden with my dad today and have to work tonight

[EDIT, crap page 10 is such a bitch, whatevery try to do on it it turns out freaking ugly  Could anyone else try that one?


You know what... this whole chapter is a bitch


----------



## gnutte (Jul 16, 2006)

^I see what you mean. It's a little.. blurry. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 16, 2006)

Take your time guys.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 16, 2006)

Im taking a look now, see what i can do... ill start with 10...


----------



## Deranged (Jul 16, 2006)

Im working on 10 at the moment, the thing is a bitch but its looking alright... ill try to do the rest then


----------



## gnutte (Jul 16, 2006)

Last 4 pages are done.

Or well.. as done as they will get without me redrawing the whole thing.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 16, 2006)

It took me an hour but the 10th page is done to the best of my ability without me redrawing certain things...  carrying on with the rest now


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 16, 2006)

yea this chapter sure is a bitch


----------



## Mori` (Jul 16, 2006)

it might be an idea to compile stuff in the AG translation thread HH made yesterday in that case? I'll be around to help with anything today ^^


----------



## Deranged (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes we should really move that talk ther...  

well anyways i got 10-14 done... and im just uploading it then posting it over there  and with that we got the whole chapter done...

EDIT: Boku no Futatsu no Tsubasa


----------



## Fuko (Jul 16, 2006)

It's actually here! thanks guys! Great Work!^^


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 16, 2006)

Well this is interesting ... an AT battle where one of the fighters has ranged attacks. I guess it makes it a little more fair since it's 2 on 1. Don't like that they're just giving Bandou Mitsuru the shaft though


----------



## SaiST (Jul 16, 2006)

Great work again, guys.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey guys how bout putting this on tokyotosho.com or on #gotlurk irc.highway so that more people can feel the love that is Air Gear.  

Anyways good job keep am coming.


----------



## Diaketh (Jul 16, 2006)

Im finding it hard to express my thoughts in words.

Highest fucking level of awesomeness.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 16, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> Hey guys how bout putting this on tokyotosho.com or on #gotlurk irc.highway so that more people can feel the love that is Air Gear.
> 
> Anyways good job keep am coming.




We might... dunno


----------



## Franckie (Jul 17, 2006)

I started reading Air Gear a few days ago and now I'm awaiting raw 134. I'm all caught up and I must say this is an amusing series.


----------



## Majek (Jul 17, 2006)

airgear raws.(i like pretty pics  ) all in one place. yay. new "scans group" yay. and i thought this would be a bad day. yay


----------



## Kang-Hi (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome.... Thanks a lot guys!!!!! Keep it up


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 17, 2006)

Translation for Chapter 70 is done.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 17, 2006)

Lol, I'll be repping you again Hattori as soon as I get the chance


----------



## Deranged (Jul 17, 2006)

Its been going pretty quickly lately with the scans... i wont be able to help this week but will be back for the weekend but there are already more people jumped on anyways so it should be okay *goes to read chapter 70* 

EDIT: just had a good look over the last few chapters (only really skimmed them since i was a little busy at the time) and i found that there wasnt a merge of a double spread in chapter 67 so i did a quick one here... enjoy


----------



## Zaru (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it just me or are the powerlevels of characters always totally unclear?
Wether tenjo tenge or air gear, one second a character pwns someone, the other second he looses against someone weaker and seems foolish, mostly without giving any reason. What the feck.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 17, 2006)

It's too keep us confuzzled XD


----------



## Majek (Jul 17, 2006)

and just enjoy the pretty girls hehehe.

BTW who is that girl in the "credits" page of Ch70 scanslations? <3


----------



## Deranged (Jul 17, 2006)

You need to ask peK^Mang about that, he handled the whole chapter using some gnutte's pre-prepared cleans


----------



## Crowe (Jul 17, 2006)

Junko Kaieda. She's lovely ain't she? <3. Yeah, did the chapter with help from gnutte on the double spreads.


----------



## Majek (Jul 17, 2006)

lovely is an understatement  tnx


----------



## Athrum (Jul 17, 2006)

Chap 67 of Scum Scans is out 

a lot of things differ from Hanzo work, but that Skull thing doesnt sound right. I liked more the one that hanzo used, "I grew an extra bone"


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 17, 2006)

They aren't many major differences to fuss about IMO. Some of my translations are a bit long so the guys cut out some of them due to the lack of space...I suppose. Anyways, Scum-Scans' version are probably going to be the more accurate one.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 17, 2006)

You're too humble Hattori


----------



## Disastorm (Jul 18, 2006)

where can i get chapter 70? nm i found it.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 18, 2006)

*[Cosplay] Agito/Akito*

*Spoiler*: __ 



_*Note: Please do NOT hotlink.*_


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 18, 2006)

Continued...

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Note: Please do NOT hotlink.*










I'll post the Ringo and Simca ones on other pages. If not this page may take too long to load.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 18, 2006)

All i can say

:amazed


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 18, 2006)

That cosplay looks pretty good, the ones i've seen look like crap >_<


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 18, 2006)

I hope the Simca ones do her justice XD

That one is actually pretty good


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 18, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> I hope the Simca ones do her justice XD
> 
> That one is actually pretty good


I think the Simca cosplay is okay. But the Ringo cosplay will be HOT!


----------



## sivaraj (Jul 18, 2006)

can some show me where i can get chapter 70 done by u guys ..thank you

ps: yes ringo chan cosplay sure will be hot..i hope the lady who does it must be preaty and hot..or not it just plain lame hahaha


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 18, 2006)

*posts so that next page can be reached faster so that Hanzo can post the other cosplays*

That agito cosplay's well done.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 18, 2006)

sivaraj ... you can go to the Air Gear translation thread if you want to find Chapte 70 

I don't think they ever posted it here


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 18, 2006)

sivaraj said:
			
		

> can some show me where i can get chapter 70 done by u guys ..thank you


Try this link: Under the sink...next to Chamcham's forgotten hopes and dreams and near Hyuuga's dignity.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah it was posted in translations and new manga releases i think but not this thread.

Agito/Akito cosplay is awesome


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 18, 2006)

Still hoping to see the Simca and Ringo ones


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 18, 2006)

Here it comes!!

*[Cosplay] Ringo*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Note: Please do NOT hotlink.*


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 18, 2006)

Continued...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Note: Please do NOT hotlink.*










As usual, Simca ones will be posted on the next page.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 18, 2006)

I was traumatized from europeans doing cosplay, but those pictures nullify that O_o


----------



## gnutte (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice cosplay ^^


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 18, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> I was traumatized from europeans doing cosplay, but those pictures nullify that O_o


LOL I've also seen some of the European/American ones.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 18, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> LOL I've also seen some of the European/American ones.



Generally cosplay seems to look good...quite rarely.

I mean...


----------



## Mori` (Jul 18, 2006)

lol zaku =p

that Ringo looks pretty


----------



## isanon (Jul 18, 2006)

gyaaaaaah my eyes


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice ringo cosplay.


----------



## Majek (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah. Not bad at all.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 18, 2006)

Mmmm the first two pictures are from a diferent Ringo, she is hot.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 18, 2006)

cosplay... and good ones at that... nice finds


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 18, 2006)

Indeed, that Ringo actually emanates much of the cuteness of the actual ringo ... now if only we could get her to cosplay that costume from the Behemoth battle ...


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 18, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> Indeed, that Ringo actually emanates much of the cuteness of the actual ringo ... now if only we could get her to cosplay that costume from the Behemoth battle ...


Drools...


----------



## Majek (Jul 18, 2006)

I think you'd have to be quite persuasive (and give out a ton of money) if you want to see someone (who's not an adult model ) in that thing


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 18, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> Generally cosplay seems to look good...quite rarely.
> 
> I mean...




FAT SASUKE!! AAAAAH!

I'm going to make that my avatar


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 18, 2006)

Is that fat Sasuke a girl or a guy?


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 18, 2006)

Well there's a girl at my school that resembles more a skippy ball than a girl so my guess is on a bisexual hermafrodite


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 18, 2006)

Kaaspeer said:
			
		

> Well there's a girl at my school that resembles more a skippy ball than a girl so my guess is on a *bisexual hermafrodite*



Then he/she's got Sasuke's character down to a wire


----------



## gnutte (Jul 18, 2006)

I want one of those Akatsuki suits ^^


----------



## Zaru (Jul 18, 2006)

Now that i have looked at that picture 5 times in a row, i am even more astonished about the accumulated fail i see.

I guess, if those people on that picture jumped all at the same time, earth would leave it's orbit and collide with the sun.
(I must test that at a cosplay convention, screaming "the floor is on fire" or something)

But anyway, we need a new page for simca smexiness.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 18, 2006)

And here it is! Return Hattori, with Swallowing Simca goodness (lol, that will probably be a doujin title in the future)


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 19, 2006)

*[Cosplay] Simca*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Note: Please do NOT hotlink.*


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 19, 2006)

Continued...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Note: Please do NOT hotlink.*


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, I don't know why that first chick cosplayed as simca with short hair o_O

Imo, the second one looks better :X


----------



## SaiST (Jul 19, 2006)

Sai wants his Trick 134.

Like...

*Now!*


----------



## ssai (Jul 19, 2006)

hmmm, what number is the latest Air Gear Chapter? and where can I get the raws?


----------



## ssai (Jul 19, 2006)

ahh thanks, so where can I get the raws does anyone know??


----------



## Mori` (Jul 19, 2006)

Sai has the link in his sig but to save you looking ~

Under the sink...next to Chamcham's forgotten hopes and dreams and near Hyuuga's dignity.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 19, 2006)

Kaaspeer said:
			
		

> Scum-scans released 67 by the way:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or simply use this link: [Lunar] Ouran High School Host Club - 15 [A2DD200B].avi


----------



## SaiST (Jul 19, 2006)

Or voiea.

Where the hell is Trick 134? ;_____;

_* Sai goes to bed._


----------



## Majek (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah  i need my fix as well.  134 where art thou ? D:


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah i also dont like Simca with short hair, Spit-Fire shouldnt have cutted it so short. Ringo is still the cuttest in the manga, but Kanon is going to steal her from Ikki lol


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2006)

Okay, so this has nothing to do with AirGear but since someone posted that horrible pic of cosplay im posting here the diferences between japanese cosplay and some Portuguese cosplay lol, okay you are warned my friends, these are some shocking pictures lol, this is from a character of Fate/Stay Night...

Japanese Cosplay:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah baby, really really hot 




Portuguese Cosplay:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 GAH! MY EYES!!!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 19, 2006)

The difference is like woah. Ass revealage.

But enough of the cosplay armageddon.


----------



## Galdamez951 (Jul 19, 2006)

nothing is showing up for 134. My guess is that Oh Great! must've taken an extended break (seeing as how the raw for TT popped up today). It's excruciating I know


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 19, 2006)

Just posted the translations to chapter 71.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 20, 2006)

Ah sweet thanks


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 20, 2006)

I love when I get new Air Gear chapters to read 

Thanks a lot guys for being so speedy


----------



## Deranged (Jul 20, 2006)

ah, thanks moridin... i would have did the work when i saw the script this morning but i had uni... i only have tommorow then im free till september so ill have more time to ghelp out then


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmm ... interesting chapter ... not very action packed, but it explains the backstory of that little girl whose name I don't know and her relationship with Udou (as well as making sense of some of the random panels from before XD)

EDIT: @deranged  It's spelled under*privileged*


----------



## Athrum (Jul 20, 2006)

I saw you on the translation forum talking about the panels on chap 72...did ya released it yet?
Anyway thanks for the translations dudes, you are doing a great job


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Jul 20, 2006)

Air gear is freaking sweet anime and manga i like the manga tho better


----------



## Zaru (Jul 20, 2006)

No anime version could ever grasp the awesomeness of Oh!Great art.


----------



## Inochi no Fushigi (Jul 20, 2006)

Ooh, translations. That's a nice addition, it goes a lot faster than me taking thirty minutes to disect one raw chapter on my own. So far, I've read to chapter 75, but I've decided to hold back now and just follow you guys's translations. (Simply because even trying to read what the announcer has to say gives me a headache every time. He talks too much.)


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 20, 2006)

Inochi no Fushigi said:
			
		

> (Simply because even trying to read what the announcer has to say gives me a headache every time. He talks too much.)


Damn right. He is freaking annoying.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 20, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> No anime version could ever grasp the awesomeness of Oh!Great art.



You are damned right. He does so much detail in every picture, expecialy on the 2 pages panels, and those creatures behind them ooooohhh mannn. Not even with Tenjou Tenge the animator could capture the eccense of OhGreat


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 21, 2006)

Those creatures/machines that are drawn are freaking incredible ...


----------



## Archer (Jul 21, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> Hmm ... interesting chapter ... not very action packed, but it explains the backstory of that little girl whose name I don't know and her relationship with Udou (as well as making sense of some of the random panels from before XD)


her name's renfa


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Archer ... would you happen to know where she's supposed to be from originally?


----------



## Leraine (Jul 21, 2006)

I didn't get the 'You speak japanese?' -joke


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 21, 2006)

Kiwi said:
			
		

> I didn't get the 'You speak japanese?' -joke


It's pretty pointless so I don't know if that is supposed to be a joke or not.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 21, 2006)

Does anyone else thinks that the Behemot that appears behind Akira looks like Bahamut from FFVII??


----------



## Deranged (Jul 21, 2006)

what? nah... it has a armoured humunoid figure sprouting from its neck, bahumut didnt have that


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, I really want to see what happens in the next few chapters (134+). I wanna see how Ikki will handle the situation now.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 21, 2006)

Hellllllllll yeah 

*Airgear​_v08​_c68[Sc-Scans].rar*


----------



## Inochi no Fushigi (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoo hoo! Go, Scum-Scans, go!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2006)

I just can't find the chapter credits page were there they applied all sorts of hentai to an image with most of the girls... i remember loli, yuri, neko mimi and such stuff...anyone knows what chapter it is?


----------



## angusiasty (Jul 21, 2006)

Does anybody know where can I get ALL Air Gear Raws??


----------



## SaiST (Jul 21, 2006)

Under the sink...next to Chamcham's forgotten hopes and dreams and near Hyuuga's dignity.

Mori, peK, somebody: add the voiea links to the OP, please.


----------



## Inochi no Fushigi (Jul 21, 2006)

angusiasty said:
			
		

> Does anybody know where can I get ALL Air Gear Raws??



I can help with that! 

Under the sink...next to Chamcham's forgotten hopes and dreams and near Hyuuga's dignity.

EDIT: Ha, it was posted above by Sai! Oh well, here you go nonetheless.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 21, 2006)

Anemone said:
			
		

> Hellllllllll yeah
> 
> *Airgear​_v08​_c68[Sc-Scans].rar*



Hmmm ... speedy releases ... maybe they aren't appreciating the competition all that much? (even though it's only a temporary substitute XD)


----------



## Inochi no Fushigi (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, didn't they just get one more translator? Hopefully, they can move a bit faster now because of that. Maybe Hattori should consider helping them out too~?


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 21, 2006)

They normally translate from Japanese to English, Hattori does Japanese to Chinese to English translations (which is why some people are critical of him)


----------



## Inochi no Fushigi (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh, right, right. I knew that, just forgot about it in that instant. xD

People are critical of anything though, so I'm not too surprised. His translations are hardly anything to be critical of in my eyes, but people will be people.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 21, 2006)

I can probably translate at least 2 chapters this weekend.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree ... we can easily catch up to where the raws are if Hattori posts translations up again this weekend. They are actually quite good imo


----------



## Athrum (Jul 21, 2006)

The anime is already catching up to the Behemot fight...


----------



## Six* (Jul 21, 2006)

umm.. excuse me, but why isnt the latest chapter out yet? does anyone know? thanks.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 21, 2006)

O!G's on break, or *something*.

3 weeks now, right?...


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 21, 2006)

tell me about it 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm really waiting to see what'll happen with the ringo/ikki battle. btw, what was canon and rika talking about??


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 21, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> The anime is already catching up to the Behemot fight...


Don't worry. We are still way ahead of the anime.

I have just posted the translations to Chapter 72. It is a long chapter so take your time.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 21, 2006)

Hattori ... if I were a girl ... I would have your schizophrenic eye-patch wearing babies!


----------



## Athrum (Jul 21, 2006)

lol tks Hattori.
For people who want the Air Gear anime go here  and type AirGear. The last episode subbed is episode 14, its the fight between the "Sky Kings" & DogZ and the old and new sleeping forest lol


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 21, 2006)

It doesn't look like tokyotosho has the first four episodes though :\

Unless there's more than one page and I'm just too ignorant to notice it XD


----------



## Athrum (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah you are right



here..type Air Gear.
Note that there is extreme raping of the manga in the beggining of the anime, only after episode 5 or 6 i believe the anime is more faithfull to the manga.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 21, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> btw, what was canon and rika talking about??


theory
theory


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 21, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> theory
> theory




*Spoiler*: __ 



ok.....  thanks Sai   but i'm totally freaking confused......ok i know that ikki has a thing for simca and ringo has a thing for ikki, but kanon also and kanon for ringo, or am i missing something here. anyway, that whole scene is confusing to me.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 21, 2006)

Simca«----Ikki«----»Ringo«----Kanon


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 21, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> Simca?----Ikki?----?Ringo?----Kanon




*Spoiler*: __ 



domo, now unless i missed it, who are the 8 kings of the tower thingy?? i know sleeping forest is one, but who're the rest??? and what grade is ikki now?? i know the team is a B, but from that trans, it seems ikki's level is greatly increased. but i still believe that in the upcoming chapter ringo is going to own him......lol  cuz she have that serious look on her face...and i hear that she's determined on showing him the 'fear' of flying or whatever


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 21, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> domo, now unless i missed it, who are the 8 kings of the tower thingy?? i know sleeping forest is one, but who're the rest??? and what grade is ikki now?? i know the team is a B, but from that trans, it seems ikki's level is greatly increased. but i still believe that in the upcoming chapter ringo is going to own him......lol  cuz she have that serious look on her face...and i hear that she's determined on showing him the 'fear' of flying or whatever



*Spoiler*: __ 



Flame King - Spit Fire
Thunder King - Nue
Thorn King - Ringo
Fang King - Agito
Rumble King - Yoshitsune
Pledge King - Makigami Ine
Gem King - Nike
Wind King - No one (This one is for Ikki)

Sky King - No one


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 21, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf??? i thought the kings are teams??? so what the hell's all that 8 something on the tower. i mean isn't that the reason why simca's genesis wanted to take on the sleeping forest?? for a spot on the tower....

_KANON : genesis chose the "freedom" to fly in the sky whereas sleeping forest's fruit of labour and the gem king chose to carry the burden of "rules" and the road to "no freedom"_

and from that quote, it seems that sleeping forest abide by rules and have limits/restriction or something, whereas simca/genesis don't need any rules to restrict them




thanks for the responses/answers btw.


----------



## Inochi no Fushigi (Jul 22, 2006)

Ah, so much spoilering going on. My eyes have been burned.

Always been a bit too curious about everything.


----------



## Agito (Jul 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



been wondering about this for a while but... where did all this 'Wing King' stuff come from? i dont remember the manga every mentioning any Wing King and Ikki has always been referred to as "the closest to being the Sky King", not Wing King. he uses the Wing *Road* but for all the kings other than Spitfire, their road names dont go with their title. like Nue is uses the 'Rising Road' but he is the Thunder King. 

so yeh, i dont know if i'm mistaken but so far i thought that the Sky King uses the Wing Road which is why Ikki is the closest to being the Sky King. so it doesnt make sense to have a Wing King, unless of course the manga states this somewhere, of course people are free to point this out to me.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2006)

I found v4-v16 of the manga, but where can I find v1-v3?


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 22, 2006)

Agito said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sora was the Wind King, but Kilik took the regalia from him. And Sora was the closest to becoming the Sky King. Sky King is King of the AT world or something. Since the Wind Regalia is stolen, Ikki can't be offically the Wind King without it. I think is something like that.




taken from wikipedia (though wiki's not accurate):

_There appears to be confusion with regards to the position of Sky King and the Wing Road. The king of the Wing Road is the Wind King. The status of Wind King is a pre-requisite to becoming the Sky King. For reason(s) yet to be made clear, the unification of all eight Kings of the AT world seems to be essential in the creation of a new Sky King. It is currently assumed that no one has been crowned as the Sky King in the past. Takeuchi Sora was close, but failed due to the betrayal of Kilik. _


----------



## DKFize (Jul 22, 2006)

I just can't help myself when the spoiler button is around  .  Luckily they weren't too severe this time..I need to be careful!


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 22, 2006)

I LOVE spoilers


----------



## Vile.47 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey.. during chapter 68, when Akira showed the Fang Regalia, are those add-ons? Or a completely new pair of A-Ts?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 22, 2006)

Sonata said:
			
		

> Hey.. during chapter 68, when Akira showed the Fang Regalia, are those add-ons? Or a completely new pair of A-Ts?


Regalia are extra AT parts. You simply need to modify your existing AT with them.


----------



## Majek (Jul 22, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> I LOVE spoilers


Me too. That's why i'm at chapter 133  

So 134 out yet?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 22, 2006)

For example the Fang Regalia are those blades...

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The thunder regalia is a body suit, and the Wind Regalia are those "Welvome to Nightmare" weels, so Ikki already has them without knowing lol

Also there are 2 new kings, the Water King and the other i dont remember, i dont know what part they play in this whole Trophaeum scene, and Spit-Fire wants to leave his spot for Kazuma.
This Genesis stuff is about Simca trying to unite the 8 kings in a team, i believe she already has 4, Sleeping Forest has another 2 and i dont know anymore lol




Edit: If you want spoilers (a lot of them) go to


----------



## Agito (Jul 22, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i know what wikipedia says about it. what i'm asking is where did this come from? because not even Sora was referred to as the Wind King during the flashbacks. unless i missed something


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 22, 2006)

Lol ... why are you surprised ... new kings keep popping up all over the place XD


----------



## Athrum (Jul 22, 2006)

There were 8 Kings in the Sleeping Forest, Sora was the Wind King, and pronto lol, it is mentioned later in the manga when you find that Kilik betrayed them, but you would know that he was a king since all the members of SF were kings.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Wind Regalia are those "Welvome to Nightmare" weels, so Ikki already has them without knowing lol*




really??   damn i musta miss this part. do you remember where it was said.....thanks



			
				X-T said:
			
		

> There were 8 Kings in the Sleeping Forest, Sora was the Wind King, and pronto lol, it is mentioned later in the manga when you find that Kilik betrayed them, but you would know that he was a king since all the members of SF were kings.




*Spoiler*: __ 



oh snaps.......this one is new to me. which sorta makes sense since in wikipedia said that part about making the sky king involves uniting all the 8 kings.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 22, 2006)

Spoiler tag the part in bold, please.

Check Trick 118.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 22, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Spoiler tag the part in bold, please.
> 
> Check Trick 118.



sorry about that, tagged it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



now i'm just wondering, did ikki have it the whole time, or did he just receive it?? cuz in chapter 122 kilik had it in his hands. so how the hell did ikki end up with it?? i'm pretty sure that the chapter explained it, but i just can't read it of course.......


----------



## Athrum (Jul 22, 2006)

Probably was a recap, i havent read that one with attention yet, but Ikki recieves them on chapter 3 or 4 i think lol


----------



## SaiST (Jul 22, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> now i'm just wondering, did ikki have it the whole time, or did he just receive it??



*Spoiler*: __ 



He got it in Trick 5.

I'm not sure if I'm recalling this from a summary, or a fan's speculation, but I recall that Wind Regalia being a fake--in other words, the "wings made of wax" that Spitfire and Sora were referring to earlier; which is why Kururu decided to "rebuild" the Wind Regalia in the most recent chapters?...




Hanzo, think you could confirm any of that? Pretty sure Jojo's got all that scanslated.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 22, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



ok now, who the hell's kururu again??


----------



## Six* (Jul 22, 2006)

um, one question.

ikki is said to be closest to the sky king, but is he not the sky king? 

tnx in advance.^^


----------



## SaiST (Jul 22, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ok now, who the hell's kururu again??



*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikki's tuner.






			
				Prince Kiryu said:
			
		

> um, one question.
> 
> ikki is said to be closest to the sky king, but is he not the sky king?
> 
> tnx in advance.^^


this post


----------



## Tonza (Jul 22, 2006)

^ Thanks guys. Awesome work! 

And again such a cliffhanger at the end... (72)


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 22, 2006)

Chapter 73 has been translated. Go go go!


----------



## Majek (Jul 23, 2006)

seems like it'll be an eventful summer  tnx again. ( i wonder how many time i'll repeat that in the coming weeeks D


----------



## Wonder Boy (Jul 23, 2006)

Picture @ 72 credits was hilarious, it saved my day . Thanks gnutte!


----------



## Disastorm (Jul 23, 2006)

hey when agito first met the guy hes fighting, was it after his personality was already split in 2? if it was, why was he supposedly "stronger" back then?


----------



## Wonder Boy (Jul 23, 2006)

Disastorm said:
			
		

> hey when agito first met the guy hes fighting, was it after his personality was already split in 2?


You mean Akira? Yeah, Akito already had then spilt-personality .. 



> if it was, why was he supposedly "stronger" back then?


Akira said something like this:

"2 years ago you had The Cruelty, The Calm and The Tenacity for victory .. All put together to make the perfect fighter, that past you probably would'nt have taken up a thoughtless battle like this."

So we can asume that Agito has de-evolved since then


----------



## Athrum (Jul 23, 2006)

Maybe not Agito... dont forget that the original Fang King is Akito, before the split personality


----------



## Wonder Boy (Jul 23, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> Maybe not Agito... dont forget that the original Fang King is Akito, before the split personality


Yeah, I know Agito is not the original Fang King; but Agito (mostly) was part of the Wind SWAT team when he met Akira, not Akito. So I think Akira was talking about Agito's de-evolving .. Although, I can be wrong.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm already enjoying it


----------



## Athrum (Jul 24, 2006)

W00T reps for you, tks for yer work


----------



## ricc (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesomeness guys, I really love what you're doing for the readers of this great manga.


----------



## Majek (Jul 24, 2006)

woohoo.  and i sure will (enjoy it that is )


----------



## Nivanio (Jul 24, 2006)

Thx for chap 73 \o/

That fight rlz ^^ 
I cant wait for the next hehe


----------



## Six* (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks for the great work!^^


----------



## S.o.L (Jul 24, 2006)

I watch the anime of Air Gear, but I always hear people say how the manga is so much better so I was wondering what chapter I should start at, because I don't want to read anything I've already seen. The last pisode I saw was episode 14.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol ... are you kidding?

The anime skips over and changes so much you'll be missing out on a LOT if you don't read from the beginning.

I'ld say start at around 55 in that case XD XD XD XD


----------



## S.o.L (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you serious the anime's pacing is really bad because isn't the manga only at chapter 73.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Jul 24, 2006)

S.o.L said:
			
		

> Are you serious the anime's pacing is really bad because isn't the manga only at chapter 73.



The RAW Manga is already at chapter 133. There have been only 73 of them translated !


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2006)

Wait a second, at what rate is Air Gear released and when did it start? How can it be 40 chapters ahead of TenTen ?


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 24, 2006)

S.o.L said:
			
		

> Are you serious the anime's pacing is really bad because isn't the manga only at chapter 73.



The anime will quickly surpass the point we are in the translations at the rate it's been going.


----------



## gnutte (Jul 24, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> Wait a second, at what rate is Air Gear released and when did it start? How can it be 40 chapters ahead of TenTen ?


I think Air Gear usually is weekly, though there hasn't been a chapter the last few weeks.
Tenjou tenge is monthly, that's why.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 24, 2006)

That is somewhat what I am expecting :\


----------



## Nivanio (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the anime will not surpass the point we are in the translations, cuz it have only 26 eps, so i think it will end after the battle with Behemoth...

And after it we will have to wait for the next season of the anime, and the manga translations will keep on XD

Hattori~Hanzo: I think the release of one chapter for time is fine ^^
I can't wait for the 74 xD

And thx for ur job \o/


----------



## Athrum (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah Tenten is montly and Air Gear is weekly, that is why they have already the same amount of volumes.
To the person who wants to start to read the manga, START FROM THE BEGGINING seriously, the anime changed and mixed a lot of things and it gives the wrong impression of Ikki (of him being a weak bitch).
I dont know if the anime will only be 26 episodes, there is nothing confirmed yet, but i strongly believe that will be the case and the it will end with a cheesy final after the Behemoth battle or with a different setting that they will mix up (like they usually do)


----------



## Vile.47 (Jul 25, 2006)

Eh.. I can't seem to go to Sai's voiea raw page o.0


----------



## SaiST (Jul 25, 2006)

Bandwidth = Totally unfed.

Y'all show no mercy.


----------



## Vile.47 (Jul 25, 2006)

Owh. That's sad, I wanted vol15 pack >__< When would it be back up then? ._.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 25, 2006)

Like... 2 weeks from now. :[

To celebrate my 3,000th post, I will present you all with this nummy burger I fixed up earlier this evenin':

​
I used it to taunt a lazy friend of mine in Florida who whined about being hungry 'til his local Burger King closed. It was swell.


----------



## Vile.47 (Jul 25, 2006)

Congratulations for your 3k post!!  2 weeks... I might die  Um, can you send me vol14 & 15 through pm or something? I can wait though.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Jul 25, 2006)

^

There will always be places where host batches, even _I_ can host volume or 2 in my FTP  

But finding best one is the real problem


----------



## isanon (Jul 25, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Bandwidth = Totally unfed.
> 
> Y'all show no mercy.



oh so i wasnt banned  i was getting these realy amusing shoo shoo > msgs and thaught you got tired of me


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 25, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> oh so i wasnt banned  i was getting these realy amusing shoo shoo > msgs and thaught you got tired of me


Ha ha. I thought so too. I was like wtf? I didn't use any d/l accelerators yo...


----------



## SaiST (Jul 26, 2006)

God... Damn it. Doesn't seem to be any chapter this week either.

A month now, right?

_* Sai sulks._


----------



## gnutte (Jul 26, 2006)

I hope he doesn't turn it monthly, like TenTen. That'd be really irritating.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 26, 2006)

Chapter 74 translated.


----------



## isanon (Jul 26, 2006)

thats love 



			
				Sai said:
			
		

> God... Damn it. Doesn't seem to be any chapter this week either.
> 
> A month now, right?
> 
> _* Sai sulks._



he is waiting for all chapters to be scanslated up to date


----------



## kombak (Jul 26, 2006)

Where can i find all the scan available


----------



## Hadora (Jul 26, 2006)

the chapter 135 is out in jap' library, but not on the net.
i can give you a spoiler if you want.
sorry if my english is so bad ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ringo is destroying Ikki XD, in the same time Kururu the girls with bandage in her hair, have finishing the ikki's regalia: Bagram. but her  friends Hako is jalous and  interchange the r?galia with a r?galia she have creatad one week ago, better she guess. Kukuru are seeing nothing and is running give the r?galia to ikki (at 2h am ^^) the link tunner of Nue(electri road the boy with amazing armor) has seen the scene but say nothing.
In the same time ikki is falling in dustbin and dodging with chance a terrible attack of ringo, ringo who is telling him that a king's battle is not a joke as he seems to think, and she wants to destroy the tower and stop this war...


----------



## SaiST (Jul 26, 2006)

135...

*135?!*

Is that a mistake, or did nobody scan 134? The hell is going on?!


----------



## Hadora (Jul 26, 2006)

no mistake...
134 is out last week. 
no scan


----------



## gnutte (Jul 26, 2006)

You're scaring me..


----------



## Mori` (Jul 26, 2006)

ho fuck no thats depressing ;___;


----------



## Hadora (Jul 26, 2006)

get pray together my friends


----------



## Majek (Jul 26, 2006)

man this is so depressing. I really want my ch 134  and then 135 

but tnx for the summary at least Hadora.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 26, 2006)

Argh, someone flies to Japan to buy them and scans them.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 26, 2006)

Eikichi said:
			
		

> Argh, someone flies to Japan to buy them and scans them.


Come on, no one will get that desperate. lol


----------



## Deranged (Jul 26, 2006)

yes especially if we can just import an back issue... anyone know enough japanese to navigate a japanese mail order site


----------



## Hadora (Jul 26, 2006)

if you want a summary of 134???

/me go japan 8 august... so spoil 138 and 139 and 140...


----------



## SaiST (Jul 26, 2006)

Hadora said:
			
		

> if you want a summary of 134???


Yes, please.

The raw guy better had gotten arrested or something. Unforgiveable.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, at least its not monthly lol  rejoice in that


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 26, 2006)

Hadora said:
			
		

> the chapter 135 is out in jap' library, but not on the net.
> i can give you a spoiler if you want.
> sorry if my english is so bad ^^
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



now i'm just wondering, what's the significance of the tower??? i mean from that summary, ringo wants to destroy the tower so that i guess maybe the battle/war between genesis/kogarasumaru and sleeping forest won't occur or some crap like that. cuz i remember reading about something like sleeping forest following the rules of the trophe...(sp?) something while simca's vision (well now ikki's) is different. n e wayz, i knew ringo was gonna lay the smack down  , but the part of regalia interests me. so kururu's running to give the regalia to ikki, but was switched by her jealous friend....... i wonder how that'll turn out to be.....lolz 






			
				X-T said:
			
		

> Well, at least its not monthly lol  rejoice in that



amen to that.....


----------



## Hadora (Jul 26, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> now i'm just wondering, what's the significance of the tower??? i mean from that summary, ringo wants to destroy the tower so that i guess maybe the battle/war between genesis/kogarasumaru and sleeping forest won't occur or some crap like that. cuz i remember reading about something like sleeping forest following the rules of the trophe...(sp?) something while simca's vision (well now ikki's) is different. n e wayz, i knew ringo was gonna lay the smack down  , but the part of regalia interests me. so kururu's running to give the regalia to ikki, but was switched by her jealous friend....... i wonder how that'll turn out to be.....lolz




*Spoiler*: __ 



tower= trophenaum XD
why ringo wants to destroy everythings???= see you next chapter 
Sleeping forest is here to prevent everybody to become sky king...
yes simca's vision is different of Ikki's vision, Ikki is helped by simca, but one days kogarasumaru will fight genesis (dixit Ikki). 
the destiny of Kururu is "become the link queen sky king" (link queen huum i sucks to explain more sorry) and Hako is jealous because she is loving ikki. (another girls...again)
Simca is the sister of Kiriku, the boss of sleping forest (a man with blond hair,  a cross in a eye, and the personn who have betrayed Sora...)
Why Simca wants to revenge against her brother??? i don't know it's complicated i guess...

have you another question??? 




omg i would have been more careful in english lesson....


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 26, 2006)

Hadora said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



omg WTF!!!??? :amazed  Kilik is the boss of sleeping forest??? damn this whole time i thought ringo was........lol  man i should read some of the text next time instead of just looking at the pics.....i guess that sorta answer some questions, but in the same time raises some more.....lol




and Hadora, thanks a bunch for the info......  but quick question


*Spoiler*: __ 



*In the same time ikki is falling in dustbin and dodging with chance a terrible attack of ringo* 

now i'm *NOT* dissing your english here, but what do you mean by that.....cuz i'm trying to picture it, but it's sorta confusing. but don't worry about if it's hard to explain it.....domo


----------



## Hadora (Jul 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*In the same time ikki is falling in dustbin and dodging with chance a terrible attack of ringo* 

now i'm *NOT* dissing your english here, but what do you mean by that.....cuz i'm trying to picture it, but it's sorta confusing. but don't worry about if it's hard to explain it.....domo


[/QUOTE]

no problem


*Spoiler*: __ 



ikki fall in a big dustbin (garbage) and in the same times Ringo arriv above and try to kick Ikki who avoid the attack


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks Hadora  now this is Kilik right:

Link
Link


*Spoiler*: __ 



and from the looks of it, ringo's really out to get ikki's ass kicked...


----------



## Majek (Jul 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 to bad Ikki si too stupid to realise that he could stop her with a kiss hehehehe.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Majek said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> to bad Ikki si too stupid to realise that he could stop her with a kiss hehehehe.



lol......so true. but i don't know, she looks like she's in the zone or something. it may take more than just kiss.....


----------



## Majek (Jul 26, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 true dat. but it would definitely surprise her no matter how serious she he   and that could be the only way cause i sure don't see him punching or kicking her no matter what she does to him.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 26, 2006)

maybe he should try that nekkid attack he used on Agito/Akito?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kilik is not the leader of Nemuri no Mori, he is one of the kings and he is the one who betrayed them and stole the Wind Ragalia, currently the leader is Ringo


----------



## Majek (Jul 26, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> maybe he should try that nekkid attack he used on Agito/Akito?


that could work but she's already seen it so many times it wouldn't be as effective as that "one thing" she always wanted


----------



## Six* (Jul 26, 2006)

hey, air gear is even on the cover of the latest issue.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 26, 2006)

Tks all for the new chapter


----------



## Mori` (Jul 26, 2006)

awesome guys 

gallops off to download


----------



## Majek (Jul 26, 2006)

yay. tnx a lot.  here some e-cookies for the lot of you hard working slaves


----------



## gnutte (Jul 26, 2006)

Unfortunately that's just shonen jump. Not the mag where ag is published.

And thanks for all tha comments


----------



## Mori` (Jul 26, 2006)

yep airgear is a weekly shounen magazine run series, rather than a weekly shounen jump series.

I took a look around and saw nothing ;__;

74 was great  btw guys


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 26, 2006)

Prince Kiryu said:
			
		

> hey, air gear is even on the cover of the latest issue.


Nice cover.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 26, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kilik is not the leader of Nemuri no Mori, he is one of the kings and he is the one who betrayed them and stole the Wind Ragalia, currently the leader is Ringo




*Spoiler*: __ 



that's what I figured also, but the one about him being Simca's bro is a new one to me...........  this is of course not to take anything from Hadora's summary or anything like that.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 27, 2006)

74 = awesome and win!!


----------



## Aether (Jul 27, 2006)

Ahh 74 is so good I can;t wait for 75 an I hope Akito doesn't lose the eye patch because if he does he will receive less love from me.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 27, 2006)

Why? Imo he looks cooler with it off ... two different eyeballs ftw!

Oh ... and have I mentioned that Ikki is officially a badass now?


----------



## Aether (Jul 27, 2006)

I dunno I just preffer him with it. It's like a signiture thing to me since I don't see many chars. with patches. What! different eyeballs?


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 27, 2006)

I bought today Tekken Reseraction for the PSP.. And guess who's name I saw on the costume designs name list.. Yup none other than Oh! Great  . It surprise me that I saw his name on there though the costumes used in the Game look as to what Oh! Great would normally draw.


----------



## isanon (Jul 27, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> I bought today Tekken Reseraction for the PSP.. And guess who's name I saw on the costume designs name list.. Yup none other than Oh! Great  . It surprise me that I saw his name on there though the costumes used in the Game look as to what Oh! Great would normally draw.



what the hell does that have to do with air gear O_o


----------



## SaiST (Jul 27, 2006)

Lay off, it's kinda relevant.  I found out kinda late that Ogure did designs for T5 as well.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 27, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> what the hell does that have to do with air gear O_o



I guess what they say is true ... there's always a jackass everywhere.  


Anyways I wonder if Oh! Great has done other stuff like that. He is pretty popular now.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 27, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> I dunno I just preffer him with it. It's like a signiture thing to me since I don't see many chars. with patches. What! different eyeballs?



it shown pretty clearly here that his eyes are different... 



He does look quite cool and somewhat freaky without the eyepatch... and most definately Ikki has gone up levels in badass by riding Agito's fang 

Also, thats cool... didnt know oh great did costumes on tekken... always thought they looked good... and with good reson now that i got this little piece of info


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 27, 2006)

Chapter 75 has been translated. It's a short chapter. ^_^


----------



## Athrum (Jul 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he will continue to use the eypatch, although there is a part in the manga where he takes the eyepatch off in a pillow fight


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 27, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> it shown pretty clearly here that his eyes are different...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually didn't notice Ag/kito's eyes are different! Anyways, the one belonging to Agito is that of a beast, like Orochimaru's and Naruto's (kyuubi form).


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 27, 2006)

Cuz he needs the strength of two men for a pillow fight? o_O

EDIT: Shame on you for not paying attention to detail Hattori


----------



## isanon (Jul 27, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> I actually didn't notice Ag/kito's eyes are different! Anyways, the one belonging to Agito is that of a beast, like Orochimaru's and Naruto's (kyuubi form).



and akitos pupil looks like a flame


----------



## Deranged (Jul 27, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> That was quick.



Oh yeah... and somehow we also managed to get the file size down to half our average and they still look HQ... i dont know how the hell we did that


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 27, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> Oh yeah... and somehow we also managed to get the file size down to half our average and they still look HQ... i dont know how the hell we did that


You have to consider that it is a short chapter as well. Well, low filesize = good!


----------



## sivaraj (Jul 27, 2006)

ok where to get the raw 135 in the 1st place..can some one direct me the site to download that raw..thank you...and oh ya thanks again guys for the super fast release...it was great...keep up the good work...we love u hahahaa


----------



## Athrum (Jul 27, 2006)

I think there is a batch for volume 8 by scum-scans


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 27, 2006)

Double release. xD

*Airgear​_v09​_c69[Sc-Scans].rar

Airgear​_v09​_c70[Sc-Scans].rar*


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 27, 2006)

Anemone said:
			
		

> Double release. xD
> 
> *Airgear​_v09​_c69[Sc-Scans].rar
> 
> Airgear​_v09​_c70[Sc-Scans].rar*


Now they're really starting to pick up speed.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 28, 2006)

Keep it up Hattori ... put the pressure on them


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 28, 2006)

i went to j-town today and saw the new issue of shonenjump. so i got it and scanned 135 for those who wants to check it out. just keep in mind that this is a half ass job of scanning and no attempt is made on editing it.....lol it's just to keep you going until the better ver came out. i tried looking for 134 issue, but no luck.....:amazed 

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



btw, did ringo missed on purpose??? and wtf is said at the last part. now Hadora said something about destroying the tower or something.....




edit: sorry for mistaking your name Hadora.......


----------



## SaiST (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks, Gogeta... Holy crap, 30+MB. x_x


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, Ringo's Regalia looks weird. Ikki's [real]Regalia is badass though.


----------



## gnutte (Jul 28, 2006)

Doesn't matter to me if it's 30 mb, Thanks!


----------



## Hadora (Jul 28, 2006)

Raw AG135 quality up

cleaned by me

EDIT:V2 if i find the time soon


----------



## sivaraj (Jul 28, 2006)

anyway thanks ss4gogeta and hadaro...this raw was very good...thanks alot ......i wished that the raw 134 would appear somehow or someone who bought the manga or magazine which fetured air gear raw 134 plz give us ....im begging to know what happen? thanks alot.....


----------



## gnutte (Jul 28, 2006)

Hadora said:
			
		

> Raw AG135 quality up
> 
> cleaned by me


Good thing I noticed this since I was also in the process of cleaning the raw. Less work for me.

*Edit

Just noticed that the few pages I made were almost identical to yours.. guess we may use the same methods


----------



## Hadora (Jul 28, 2006)

gnutte said:
			
		

> Just noticed that the few pages I made were almost identical to yours.. guess we may use the same methods



easy methods no?^^
15minutes to clean the chapters because the camshot was very good (in 5millions pixel at least), but i'm going to try a V2.... redraw properly the doublepages. and improve the white. (and reduce the amazing weight)


----------



## SaiST (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the clean-up, Hadora.


----------



## Majek (Jul 28, 2006)

i'l be waiting for v2 then  30 mbor how bit it is now raw doesn't exactly fit into my archive


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 28, 2006)

yes ... wait the thirty seconds or so ... and when it's done, enter in the three digit code and press download


----------



## Vile.47 (Jul 28, 2006)

I waited 10 minutes and it says the IP address has too much downloads currently, something like that. >_<


----------



## gnutte (Jul 28, 2006)

Hadora said:
			
		

> easy methods no?^^
> 15minutes to clean the chapters because the camshot was very good (in 5millions pixel at least), but i'm going to try a V2.... redraw properly the doublepages. and improve the white. (and reduce the amazing weight)


Very easy methods indeed, especially since the raw was in a pretty good shape. Well.. you do that, I'm not gonna bother


----------



## Majek (Jul 28, 2006)

Sonata said:
			
		

> I waited 10 minutes and it says the IP address has too much downloads currently, something like that. >_<


you must have reached the limit then. These days it's 2 downloads then wait for whatever time they give you before you can download again.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 28, 2006)

yeah, sorry about the size there fellas......  but like i said, i didn't spend time editing/resizing it after i was done scanning (which i'm not really good at since i don't know the the best method on how to do it). thanks Hadora for making it easier for everyone.   no luck with 134 though, that's where most the action takes place probably.

v2 plz...... n e wayz, next time i'll try to do a better job at it and make it smaller


----------



## gnutte (Jul 28, 2006)

^Looks forward to 136 then!

Anyone know if jojohot has scanned any ag lately?


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 28, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah i really can't wait to see what's going to happen. i mean ikki's household are practically his enemy. and after 135, i really want to see how ikki and ringo will get all along now, and that goes for mikan and ume too.....


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm still at chapter 67, I thought this was the most recent. I can't believe I'm so wrong, where can I get the later chapters!?


----------



## gnutte (Jul 28, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> I'm still at chapter 67, I thought this was the most recent. I can't believe I'm so wrong, where can I get the later chapters!?


Link removed - if it works, otherwise they should be in this thread:
the discussion thread


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

So what's this about 135 then if it's only up to 75?


----------



## sivaraj (Jul 28, 2006)

its alright ss4gogeta...its alreday a big thing that u managed to get a raw 135 for us fans...thats a big thank you there hahaha.......anyway 
*Spoiler*: __ 



its true the 134 is very important as there is what happend the most battle occured and theres were we get to see RINGO'S REGALIA (if it is in 1st place)




ps:hope some miracle happens as the chapter 134 appers from nowwhere oh great hero where are u to supply us this chapter


----------



## SaiST (Jul 28, 2006)

sivaraj, spoiler tags, please.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 29, 2006)

134 is famous amongst AG fans....  yeah that one's been eluding us lately.


----------



## Six* (Jul 29, 2006)

Umm.. to those that have read further to the latest chapters, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 is the symbol of spit fire the nine-tails? 




just wondering, cause i've seen that small picture in the earlier chapter, but dont really know what it was..


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 29, 2006)

Prince Kiryu said:
			
		

> Umm.. to those that have read further to the latest chapters,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yes  it looks like it. we have shark, nine-tails, ?????? for all the other kings.


----------



## Six* (Jul 29, 2006)

could you spoil me what symbols those other kings have? if they have been shown, that is.

hehe domo..

now only if the shark has three tails.. jk.


----------



## isanon (Jul 29, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> yes  it looks like it. we have shark, nine-tails, ?????? for all the other kings.



*Spoiler*: __ 



but dont you think that is a bit individual ?? since it was before we found out that agito/akito didnt have the the regalia at that time and akira was a beast lion(??) and not a shark, so dont you think those symbols are a bit individual from 1 king to the other ( if it is so then rika and ringo wont have the same symbol)


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 29, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but dont you think that is a bit individual ?? since it was before we found out that agito/akito didnt have the the regalia at that time and akira was a beast lion(??) and not a shark, so dont you think those symbols are a bit individual from 1 king to the other ( if it is so then rika and ringo wont have the same symbol)




*Spoiler*: __ 



well that's true, but i'm just pointing things out from what's current. OG tends to use symbols in his manga (like tenten). i mean when kazu gets the flame regalia, then the symbol would be a jet. but most of the kings usually have some sort of "fangs" to show off. 




here's just a quick pick of some of the kings.......and the making of the sky king i think......

Link removed


----------



## Six* (Jul 29, 2006)

> here's just a quick pick of some of the kings.......and the making of the sky king i think......
> 
> click here



who's symbol is that on the lower left?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 29, 2006)

Translations to Chapter 76 has been posted.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 30, 2006)

you = king of translation road


----------



## SaiST (Jul 30, 2006)

Prince Kiryu said:
			
		

> who's symbol is that on the lower left?


Nue's, I believe.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 30, 2006)

Good stuff. Thanks again, hanzo, and deranged.


----------



## Hadora (Jul 30, 2006)

A sp?cial V2 of chapter 135 by me....in french ^^(somebody have translated the chapter on french' forums). i have edited, and improve the quality.
if somebody would like translate french to US... i can help him...but alone i can't, i'm going to find a friend who speak really good, to try a translations...
Round 735 LQ


----------



## isanon (Jul 30, 2006)

Hadora said:
			
		

> A sp?cial V2 of chapter 135 by me....in french ^^(somebody have translated the chapter on french' forums). i have edited, and improve the quality.
> if somebody would like translate french to US... i can help him...but alone i can't, i'm going to find a friend who speak really good, to try a translations...
> Round 735 LQ


well i would love to translate it ! unfortunatly the only setence i know in french translates to : "do you want to have sex with me ?" wich is just slightly better than my knowlege about the german language where the only thi i can say translates to : "one large beer thanks"


----------



## Athrum (Jul 30, 2006)

Episode 15 came out today, it finished the whole Sky Kings versus Sleeping Forest thing... on the preview for the next episode Badou is showned already, his eyeys are brown, wow weird.


----------



## Myrddhin (Jul 31, 2006)

hi .. it's been a month I'm following this thread but I just register ....
I'll take a look at this french to US if I can help .. (yeah I'm french)...


----------



## Six* (Jul 31, 2006)

hey hey anyone bought the delrey version? was it good?


----------



## Senbonzakura_2006 (Jul 31, 2006)

Anyone know where to find ch134/135 raw?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 31, 2006)

135 RAW can be found here.

We're still waiting on somebody to scan 134.

_* Sai prays the regular guy comes back for 136._


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 31, 2006)

76 already!

Im in Italy at the moment and i was just checking how stuff was going...

Nice progress! Cant wait to be back... since the weather forecast is all thunderstorms here now


----------



## Senbonzakura_2006 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanx! 
*Downloading...*


----------



## Hadora (Jul 31, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> _* Sai prays the regular guy comes back for 136._



Hadora burn a plenty of cierge  and prepare his mouse for a possible clean


----------



## SaiST (Jul 31, 2006)

Kaaspeer said:
			
		

> Cant wait to be back... since the weather forecast is all thunderstorms here now


Damn, that sucks.  Hope you enjoy your stay there, despite the bad weather.



			
				Hadora said:
			
		

> Hadora burn a plenty of cierge and prepare his mouse for a possible clean


 You're good people, Hadora.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 31, 2006)

Prince Kiryu said:
			
		

> hey hey anyone bought the delrey version? was it good?




Yeah, its really really good. Del Rey always does a wonderfull job with the mangas i highly recommend it. SUPPORT DEL REY lol


----------



## Six* (Jul 31, 2006)

yay! i'm so gonna buy it^^ lol


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



just wondering, does being in another team count you as an enemy?? not really right?? well i'm just wondering because Yasuyoshi "Iron Clock" visits Ikki's place (Noyamano house). Yasuyoshi (Genesis) is entering enemy territory with the Noyamano (Sleeping Forest) and yet, nothing happens. Same thing with Gabishi, being a Sleeping Forest member, didn't he attack Sora and Rika?? So how the hell does that work?? A team member of mine is attacking my family member??    Unless it's a rule of the Troph....something. I mean Sleeping Forest is bent on following the rules, with Om trying to commit suicide and Mikan taking care (violent way) of Ringo if her secret's out.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 it is only a chalenge if you place your sticker over another teams stickers, so they are all friends lol, as for Gabishi, he is plainly crazy i dont know why he attacked Sora and Rika, but we dont see that, maybe it was Kilik


----------



## Majek (Jul 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At home they're all afraid of Rika, that's why there's peace there


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmmm....I'll start up on reading this manga, seems nice.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jul 31, 2006)

it's a good thing that i like you guys/gals, cuz here's 134 raw. i did a little better this time. it's not as big and i sorta edit the size. but i'll leave the rest of the editing to all you elite peeps. btw, someone's gotta tell what's been said in this chapter. cuz somehow it looks important.....  and if i have time, i'll try to make a nicer scan of 135 raw. and i hope by this thursday i'll be able to pick up the new shonenjump with 136  

Outpost Firewall


----------



## Agito (Jul 31, 2006)

awesome, thanks a lot SS, you filled up that gap.

you're a legend


----------



## Athrum (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah dude, it was a cool thing to do, thanks


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yay!! Sai's raw page is back~~


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 1, 2006)

That's good ... now let's all rape his bandwidth again!


----------



## Deranged (Aug 1, 2006)

> That's good ... now let's all rape his bandwidth again!



Dang it, you beat me to it... XDDD

But yeah... im gonna start to need those raws now... with 60 odd of them to go through, i should e busy for a while


----------



## sivaraj (Aug 1, 2006)

oh man thank you, thank you, thank you,thank you..... x 1000000000 times
to  SS4GOGETA...nice job man...that was awesome of u to this for our fans.... hail to the great finder of raw ...hahaha thumbs up yeahhhh

now im happly going to see my raw 134 gambateh


----------



## dyne (Aug 1, 2006)

Where can you download 77+ raws from? jojo hot>?


----------



## Deranged (Aug 1, 2006)

Under the sink...next to Chamcham's forgotten hopes and dreams and near Hyuuga's dignity.

Its just got back up again...


----------



## Hadora (Aug 1, 2006)

OMG, THANKS THANKS SS4, you are a god (little clean go go)


----------



## Deranged (Aug 1, 2006)

scum scans gets em done about once every fortnight...

Our scan group varies from about once a week to once a day (those three days, we were just soaring)


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2006)

SS4Gogeta for prez.

_* Sai dry humps SS4Gogeta._


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, and I thought it'd be totally one-sided. Ikki basically forced Ringo into using her Regalia. He can use the Wing Road without bustin' up his AT.




And 134's been mirrored.


----------



## gnutte (Aug 1, 2006)

You're truly are a good person SS4Gogeta. Looks forward to future scans.


----------



## Hadora (Aug 1, 2006)

RAW134AG with very little clean


----------



## Majek (Aug 1, 2006)

woohoo. 134 and SS4Gogeta if you deliver 136 too when it's out you'll really be a god (for a while  ) tnx to Hadora too.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 1, 2006)

Seems like we have a lot of gods here. XD

Thanks to SS4Gogeta and Hadora for their work.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't worry Hattori, you're still the king of translation road ... and the first pagan god that we worshipped


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks for the comments, but this is just temporary until the regular raw person comes back. it was pure bad luck that got me to end up in j-town yesterday. i'll get 136 whenever i get back over there (maybe some time in thurs/fri).


----------



## dyne (Aug 1, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> scum scans gets em done about once every fortnight...
> 
> Our scan group varies from about once a week to once a day (those three days, we were just soaring)



when will you guys do 77


----------



## Deranged (Aug 1, 2006)

when hattori does the script... whcih is usually over the weekend


----------



## dyne (Aug 1, 2006)

ok, when are the raws usually released?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 1, 2006)

dyne said:
			
		

> when will you guys do 77


I'll release the script tomorrow, then it's up to the other guys to typeset.


----------



## Majek (Aug 1, 2006)

And since they're fast we might get it a few hours later that the script's out hehehe. 


anyway 136 
*Spoiler*: __ 



is out in cam quality , i don't have it but to quote Mr Prophet





> Yet more Ringo vs Ikki fighting and lots of talking this time as well. Something about the Tropheaum, but I can't make out most of it becase the cam-pic are so tiny. Ringo is still kicking butt and taking names, but by the end of it, Ikki seems rather determined.
> 
> Oh, and for some reason, both Ringo and Ikki are drawn strangely pretty here. Is Oh! Great setting them up to make up and make out right there and then? 8)





Yay.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2006)

Where'd you get this from now?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks, Majek.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 1, 2006)

They have a place with Air Gear stuff? o_O


----------



## Majek (Aug 1, 2006)

No. I just asked the right person.


----------



## dyne (Aug 1, 2006)

Next chapter should be better


----------



## Majek (Aug 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah might even have the end of this quarrel in it. And Ikki getting the (wrong ) reward from Kururu


----------



## Galdamez951 (Aug 1, 2006)

:amazed nice. Wonder if a nice HQ would show up but I doubt it. I get the feeling that whoever was providing the HQ scans either stopped doing Air Gear or just stopped scanning period. Oh well.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 1, 2006)

Majek said:
			
		

> No. I just asked the right person.


I see. I would also be surprised if they have Air Gear stuff...


----------



## sivaraj (Aug 2, 2006)

hmm thanks majek for the scan(lq) but i think i'll wait for ss4gogeta (king of raw road) hehehe but thanks again majek


----------



## Deranged (Aug 2, 2006)

excellent... the manga snags another person... but yeah, should be just a while and well get the next scan out as well


----------



## Diaketh (Aug 2, 2006)

Great work as always, Im a much bigger fan of Akira now x)

Now I have a question toward those of you who read the raws, which "road" does Simca run, is she also a queen?


----------



## dyne (Aug 2, 2006)

77>>>Already!


----------



## SaiST (Aug 2, 2006)

Diaketh said:
			
		

> Now I have a question toward those of you who read the raws, which "road" does Simca run, is she also a queen?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Hasn't been made out to be one. She used to be a member of Tool Toul To, a group of folk who build and repair Stormrider's AT--they also have a very interesting(*huzzah* Oh! Great!) manner of "tuning" the Kings efficiency with their respective Regalia.

There *is* a King amongst the group, the Pledge King; Ikki's Tuner in the manga right now, Sumeragi Kururu, is the tentative successor to that title. But they do not seem to be fighters like the rest of the Kings, and we do not know if Simca was ever the Pledge King, or a tentative successor to that title as Kururu is now.

Being the leader of one of the largest Stormrider teams around at the moment, and having around half of the known Kings in her group, she *should* be at least _close_ to the level of the Kings. But it is my belief that her charisma and ideals got her this far, more than her skills with AT.


----------



## Majek (Aug 2, 2006)

i agree with Sai but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 since there's also an unknown number of roads and kings - or so it looks like , she could well be a king of some road. sexappeal road lol   i'm just joking but this is Oh! Great so you never know


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> Wow. You caught up in just a day. That's impressive.



What can I say. I was hooked


----------



## Deranged (Aug 2, 2006)

dyne said:
			
		

> 77>>>Already!



yeah... sorry for the delay, i was spamming some place at the same time i was typesetting... long script for the chapter as well


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



originally there was only 8 roads, but now there's like 10 or something and maybe more in the future. about simca, i've always wondered that myself. what level at user is she?? i mean her group is a collective of kings (with sano/benkei being the non-king). so she 'may' be a king/queen of a road, but as of now, i agree with sai that her 'charm' is what got those kings on her team.

as for sleeping forest, now can anyone identify the rest of the team??

click here.

and which is gabishi and om in that pic???


----------



## SaiST (Aug 2, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> and which is gabishi and om in that pic???



*Spoiler*: __ 



Gabishi was still under Genesis' watch, wasn't he?

Om isn't on there, and Kilik isn't the current Gem King.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 2, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



figures....i was basing my info from wiki........ lol  so who the hell hit simca with the water thingy if om wasn't there?? or are you just pointing out that om isn't in that picture?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 2, 2006)

The latter, not in the picture.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 2, 2006)

w00t x2! Now Im caught up on the raws 

I feel extremely stupid though: 
*Spoiler*: _Raw spoilers_ 



I went through the entire set of raws from 78-135 and I had NO idea Simca had cut her hair @__@ When she got attacked by Sleeping Forest I was like "Who the heck is that girl???" Man I feel stupid XD When she first appeared in the manga with her hair cut I just thought it was a new character and didnt give it a second thought lol




Reading through this thread certainly cleared up some stuff for me lol


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 2, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> w00t x2! Now Im caught up on the raws
> 
> I feel extremely stupid though:
> *Spoiler*: _Raw spoilers_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



How can you not recognise Simca's smexiness even when she cut her hair? Blasphemy!!


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 2, 2006)

it's cuz he never looks at her face ...... since she likes to 'strut her stuff'


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 2, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> it's cuz he never looks at her face ...... since she likes to 'strut her stuff'


Yeah, probably.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 2, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> it's cuz he never looks at her face ...... since she likes to 'strut her stuff'





			
				Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> Yeah, probably.



I will neither confirm nor deny that....>__>

and on that note,


----------



## Athrum (Aug 3, 2006)

For Gogeta:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Om is in the pic, shes that humpacked little thing on the farther side, Gabishi is still under arrest by Genesis

Yeh there are currently 10 roads but the Water King and the Horn King are probably just some self induced titles just because they are part of sleeping forest or something.


----------



## Six* (Aug 3, 2006)

Cant take it anymore.. I'm gonna spoil myself to the raws..


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 3, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> For Gogeta:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



thanks XT, but wtf is that thing??? it's looks like "The Thing" from the Fantastic 4....


----------



## dyne (Aug 3, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> yeah... sorry for the delay, i was spamming some place at the same time i was typesetting... long script for the chapter as well



I was saying it was fast you were saying the weekend it would be out


----------



## Majek (Aug 3, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> The latter, not in the picture.


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



then who is that in disguise  on the left from Killik , yes that's Killik notice the cross? It can only be him. And that other can also be nue before she got out of her disguise no? the guy next ot Mikan and the big guys on the top are those still unknown iMO.


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 3, 2006)

Wooo new raw's out!!! Thanks lot for the link Mori!


----------



## SaiST (Aug 3, 2006)

I like how ritual tagged it as HQ. >_>

Don't care about the lack of clean-up, as long the raw scans keep comin' regularly, I'll be happy.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Its not Nue, it's Om (Nue is the thunder king) also that is not Kilik, he is no longer part of the Sleeping Forest, it can be altough the new Gem King Nike


----------



## Athrum (Aug 3, 2006)

What the hell happened to my name??


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 3, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> I like how ritual tagged it as HQ. >_>
> 
> Don't care about the lack of clean-up, as long the raw scans keep comin' regularly, I'll be happy.



I'm sure Hadora will fix that problem.......



			
				X-T said:
			
		

> What the hell happened to my name??



ditto.......just look at mine.....i prolly have to change it, it's all backwards.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 3, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> ditto.......just look at mine.....i prolly have to change it, it's all backwards.


It's just a prank the admins are playing. I think it'll be changed back soon enough.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 3, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> It's just a prank the admins are playing. I think it'll be changed back soon enough.



curse you admins.......... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



just wondering, why is ikki gettin nekkid at the end of the chapter??? and are those the emblems of the teams kogarasumaru defeated??


----------



## Athrum (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh Great's art is getting better and better, the difference from past chapters is huge, this last 3 or 4 chapters show us a really detailed and beautifull character art.


----------



## Majek (Aug 3, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Its not Nue, it's Om (Nue is the thunder king) also that is not Kilik, he is no longer part of the Sleeping Forest, it can be altough the new Gem King Nike



*Spoiler*: __ 



my bad for mixing up Nue and Om. Asfor Nike But why would he have Killiks costumeand going by the japanese wiki (i think) Nike is supposed to be in America right now ro something like that. A for Killik we don't know what ties he has to the current Sleeping Forrest. 




oh and tnx for the raw and yeah the art is great. 
And maybe 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ikki just wants to share some love, afterall his road unlike Ringo's isn't fro hurting people and also he doesn't know any badass trick useful in At's battle and he sure won't use punches and kicks


----------



## Hadora (Aug 3, 2006)

> I'm sure Hadora will fix that problem.......



why me??????

ok ok let's go


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 3, 2006)

lol, I knew Ikki would get nekkid ;P


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 3, 2006)

Hadora said:
			
		

> why me??????
> 
> ok ok let's go



cuz you're the miracle worker here........lol



			
				Majek said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm.......sounds familier............


----------



## Hadora (Aug 4, 2006)

Hereclean 136
sorry for the late, i had prepared a little surprised


----------



## Myrddhin (Aug 4, 2006)

oh yeah you can criticize ....
I did it between two things at work so I took the faster way ....
Next I'll try level .. or I'll just wait yours ^^ .. yeah .. very good idea to wait ^^


----------



## Xipheon (Aug 4, 2006)

Maybe we could put a request for jap translators in our signatures?  Some might see it and react (hopefully)

What do you think?


----------



## Majek (Aug 5, 2006)

try it. Idoubt anyone will answer the call though.


----------



## Hadora (Aug 5, 2006)

AG 137 out
Airgear 137 Raw]

it's not a joke

i don't know why there is a raw today


----------



## Mori` (Aug 5, 2006)

everything seems to be out today o_O


----------



## SaiST (Aug 5, 2006)

Heh. 


*Spoiler*: _137_ 



Am I readin' that right? Did Kururu do all of that in 3 seconds?

Wonder how the battle's going to go now that Ikki has his Regalia. I kinda doubt he'll lose, but he's probably going to experience a bit of trouble since he doesn't have the Regalia Kururu intended for him to have. I predict he'll have some sort of compatibility issue and get mangled somehow, even if he wins.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 5, 2006)

wow, what a chapter o_O


----------



## Majek (Aug 5, 2006)

amazing.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 and unless Hako's screwed up the regalia somehow next chapter will be awesome now that Ringo is tired and binded (but that won't last anyway  )
and i like Kururu more and more. screw realism LOL hopefully she'll figure out soon it's not her regalia nad then get the real thing to Ikki - hey i'm a romantic hehehe


----------



## Hadora (Aug 5, 2006)

Clean version 0

if somebody find a better raws (quality) he wins .... hmmm (arf no idea)

so i'm looking for a better raws ^^


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



meh, im a little bit dissapointed with this chapter. Ikki didnt do as much as I was hopeing he would do. I mean he is fighting one of the Road Kings so its to be expected that he is getting his butt kicked, but I was hopeing that he would do a little bit better. Especially since I was hopeing that when Ikki's weights finally came off we would see some major pwnage but so far there isnt really a noticable difference because his opponent is at such a high level I guess.

Oh well, anyways I wonder what the fake Regalia is going to do. Was it sabotaged or if its just a fake that works like a normal wheel. It will be interesting to see what happens non-the-less.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 5, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _137_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think so too. Ikki's going to think/act high and mighty, but something's going to go wrong with his regalia and screws up. and maybe ringo's going to save him.


----------



## 4:20 (Aug 5, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> everything seems to be out today o_O


it's cause the double issue of shonen magazine (36-7) popped up on winny this morning


----------



## dyne (Aug 6, 2006)

Yea but isn't there no chapter next week


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 6, 2006)

dyne said:
			
		

> Yea but isn't there no chapter next week



that's the problem i guess, it's a double-edge sword. we get it early, but it also means that the wait now for next chapter is longer.


----------



## N' FaMoS (Aug 6, 2006)

god bless your soul!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2006)

just stumbled across this



<333


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 7, 2006)

Woooo that's an awesome fanart there!! It's going to my favourites =D =D

Thanks for the 137 release, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikki gets his regalia!!! Can't wait to see what happen!


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 7, 2006)

Air Gear owns, but Ikki is gay which ruins some of my enjoyment  He's alone in a locked room with naked Simca and he worries about sleeping? A normal guy would have just jumped her right then and there.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 7, 2006)

I honestly don't see enough AG fanart. It's somewhat depressing.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 7, 2006)

SpoonyBard said:
			
		

> Air Gear owns, but Ikki is gay which ruins some of my enjoyment  He's alone in a locked room with naked Simca and he worries about sleeping? A normal guy would have just jumped her right then and there.



Oh!Great is trying to keep his manga out of the Hentai genre ... while being as revealing as possible. I'm sorry, but I love how he does his censorship, lol, one strand of hair per bosom!


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 7, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> I honestly don't see enough AG fanart. It's somewhat depressing.



Well its kinda hard to live up to Oh Great!'s artwork XD

However I agree, needs more fanart.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah I would draw some Air Gear fanart.

Except that I can't draw at all.  

Though if I be able to draw I'll be doing Air Gear H-Doujins heh. 

Here's the covers of two Air Gear Doujins I've found:


*Spoiler*: __ 







We need some Ringo + D-Girl Simca acton = pure awesomness.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 7, 2006)

lol, can you pm me those doujins? Oh, and that's the first time I see short-haired simca ... gotta say she looks smokin' with those boots


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 7, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> lol, can you pm me those doujins? Oh, and that's the first time I see short-haired simca ... gotta say she looks smokin' with those boots



You can get them at irc.highway #lurk channel.

Check Link removed  hentai pack list for Air Gear. There's also a Tenjo Tenge h-doujin there.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 7, 2006)

I know this isnt the anime forum but episode 16 is out, BEHEMOTH is in town  next episode starts the cube parts-war, you really really gotta check this out, the anime started bad but know is really faithfull to the manga and it is excellent


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 7, 2006)

Hmmm ... can you maybe upload those? I don't have IRC, nor do I plan on having it


----------



## DKFize (Aug 7, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> lol, can you pm me those doujins? Oh, and that's the first time I see short-haired simca ... gotta say she looks smokin' with those boots


Long haired Simca would look even better


----------



## MajinRyu (Aug 8, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> I know this isnt the anime forum but episode 16 is out, BEHEMOTH is in town  next episode starts the cube parts-war, you really really gotta check this out, the anime started bad but know is really faithfull to the manga and it is excellent


also episode 17 is out


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who thinks Ikki's new regalia looks damn sleek xDxD


----------



## Athrum (Aug 8, 2006)

sorry, i didnt remember any other page at the moment lol, anyway its not that bad


----------



## Xipheon (Aug 8, 2006)

Vile.47 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Who thinks Ikki's new regalia looks damn sleek xDxD




*Spoiler*: __ 



I do, too bad it's a fake  Well, not the one he is supposed to get anyway, it might be good nevertheless


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 8, 2006)

It'll probably make him get all cocky and such so he can get pwned.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 8, 2006)

The real one looks exactly the same so... it looks damn cool, too bad its only the back wheels.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 8, 2006)

Does it look better than the fang regalia? Cuz that thing was the epitome of badassery


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Raw spoilers_ 



What ever happened to the wheels that Ikki got way back in Tirck 5? Wasnt that the origional Wind King regalia? That has been confusing me for awhile now.


----------



## Majek (Aug 8, 2006)

Let me quote MrPropher again :d his thoughts about it.



			
				MrProphet said:
			
		

> OK... here how it stands, as far as Ikki's footwear is concerned.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 8, 2006)

Um, which is the real regalia?? The Welcome To Nightmare one? Or the new one? In the latest chapter, Ikki is using the new one right?


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 8, 2006)

Vile.47 said:
			
		

> Um, which is the real regalia?? The Welcome To Nightmare one? Or the new one? In the latest chapter, Ikki is using the new one right?



they're all real in some sense, but sora did say that his wings was 'fake'. kururu's  version is supposed to be the 'new' one. but to add more drama into it, ikki as of now is using hako's ver of a wind regalia....


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just noticed, Ikki's regalia, those Moon Struck Down wheels, are only for the rear ones, it doesn't affect the front ones o.0

Also, for those who are confused, Ringo is using her regalia now, you can tell, near the rear of her A-T, there is one metallic thorn, flexible like a whip. It's connected to the A-T itself, not just depictions of the Sonia Road.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 8, 2006)

yay! Hattori said this was really dense on the dialogue. Hopefull the next will be easier/faster XD


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 8, 2006)

Lol, Hattori frequents the bathhouse, so I doubt he's 'afraid' of hentai XD

I'ld rather him focus on the actual storyline though, rather than the doujins.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 8, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> Lol, Hattori frequents the bathhouse, so I doubt he's 'afraid' of hentai XD
> 
> I'ld rather him focus on the actual storyline though, rather than the doujins.



He can release them as Trick 78 and Trick 79. This is Oh! Great work so people would actually believe those are the actual chapters even if it has smex


----------



## Majek (Aug 8, 2006)

yay only 60+ chapters to go heheheh


----------



## Athrum (Aug 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mmmm, so Agito actually offers the regalia to Ikki, that was....unexpected


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, so Agito actually offers the regalia to Ikki, that was....unexpected



*Spoiler*: _Only for protection_ 



Agito's not going to do a very good job of it with the condition he's in.


----------



## DKFize (Aug 8, 2006)

That was..a lot of text.  I feel sorry for Hattori


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 9, 2006)

So why was that nurse talking about agito's foot/leg ... if i remember correctly, akira fractured his shoulder ...


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, so now Sleeping Forest is the villian? Seems that way to me. o.o


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 9, 2006)

Kilik is the villain ... Ringo is trying to 'protect' Ikki by causing him irreversible damage XD


----------



## SaiST (Aug 9, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> So why was that nurse talking about agito's foot/leg ... if i remember correctly, akira fractured his shoulder ...


Remember when the equilibrium was broken between Agito and Akira in the earlier battle? They were going at it, dazzling the crowd, until Agito's leg kind of gave out on him.

It was the result of built-up damage, for the reasons Ine stated in this chapter.



			
				Vile.47 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, so now Sleeping Forest is the villian? Seems that way to me. o.o


Spoiler tags, y'all. >_> Not everybody's lookin' at the raw scans.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sleeping Forest at this point is no more "villainous" than Rika when she tried to take AT way from Ikki. :x

They're against Ikki's team pretty much, but they're doing it for a reason that they think is overall better for all the parties involved.


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like Sleeping Forest(Ringo) is against Ikki getting the regalias and rising to the top of the trophaeum. Sleeping Forest has all the rules which they must abide by, by destroying all the regalias. But Genesis seems to just want to have freedom by using the regalias.

I'm in need of english translations >_>


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well that's practically it. SF/Ringo abide by the rules and wants to keep everyone safe at the cost of their freedom. Simca in the other hand is not following the rules and wants everyone to have their freedom and allow them the chance to fly. My theory is that Simca was once Sora's tuner and was hoping to see him become the Sky King. But that changed when Kilik denied Sora that chance. Simca's hopes is crushed and now is bent on making Ikki the next Sky King by making a team strong enough to take out SF.


----------



## Franckie (Aug 9, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> well that's practically it. SF/Ringo abide by the rules and wants to keep everyone safe at the cost of their freedom. Simca in the other hand is not following the rules and wants everyone to have their freedom and allow them the chance to fly. My theory is that Simca was once Sora's tuner and was hoping to see him become the Sky King. But that changed when Kilik denied Sora that chance. Simca's hopes is crushed and now is bent on making Ikki the next Sky King by making a team strong enough to take out SF.




*Spoiler*: _Well said_ 



I agree with that. And since SF isn't likely to just stop following their beliefs, it might take Ikki winning a challenge in order to disband/prove them that he's indeed capable of being the next sky king and that he can handle the opposition he might encounter on his way towards that goal.
I also dislike SF for attacking Simca out of nowhere, that was cheap and I hope that Ikki will eventually be more independent and move of the house because he's essentially in the enemy's palm.


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 9, 2006)

Question: Is there any info on where Kilik is now? Is he with the current Sleeping Forest? Or another team? Or just alone?

Hmm, Simca being Sora's tuner makes sense definitely.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 9, 2006)

Vile.47 said:
			
		

> Question: Is there any info on where Kilik is now? Is he with the current Sleeping Forest? Or another team? Or just alone?
> 
> Hmm, Simca being Sora's tuner makes sense definitely.




*Spoiler*: __ 



see that's the thing, as of now it's debatable. Some sources say that Kilik's still in SF from the group pic in the chapter Simca was attacked. But some say that he's not affiliated with SF anymore. So I really don't know so far. All we've seen him is from Simca's chapter 125 flashback. What we do know is that Kilik believes in the rules though. So SF would be a fit for him.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 9, 2006)

You also see Kilik on chapter 127, and it doesnt look like a flashback.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 9, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> You also see Kilik on chapter 127, and it doesnt look like a flashback.




*Spoiler*: __ 



thanks x-t, i knew there was another time he showed up, but forgot........ anyway can't wait to see how good he is. according to wiki, he was once the gem king (whatever the hell that is), but now nike (whoever the hell he is) is. so he's not a king anymore.....or a king to another new road.....


----------



## Majek (Aug 9, 2006)

Franckie said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Well said_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Why should he move out? It's still Rika's house and she's on his side when it comes to allegiance. Besides he's 14 and has no way to get enough money to live on his own anyway.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 9, 2006)

I wouldnt be to happy if someone who i kinda consider a sister beat the crap out of my girfriend or someone who i loved....


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 9, 2006)

Majek said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he move out? It's still Rika's house and she's on his side when it comes to allegiance. Besides he's 14 and has no way to get enough money to live on his own anyway.



which makes u backtrack to when rika said that she might even root for Ikki after he beats her. well rika definitely understand how ikki feels since ikki's following the footsteps of sora.


----------



## Majek (Aug 10, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> I wouldnt be to happy if someone who i kinda consider a sister beat the crap out of my girfriend or someone who i loved....


I wouldn't either but i wouldn't go so far not to want to live under the same roof with that someone. Ingoring is good enough for me. Especially if doing that is causing extreme emotional pain.


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 10, 2006)

We should have a poll on who we support. Sleeping Forest or Genesis?! Lolx.

Or maybe a poll on who shall be Ikki's girl. Ringo, Simca, Kururu?? =O


----------



## Franckie (Aug 10, 2006)

Majek said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he move out? It's still Rika's house and she's on his side when it comes to allegiance. Besides he's 14 and has no way to get enough money to live on his own anyway.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Moving out doesn't necessarily mean finding a place of his own, he could just be living with others, like a member of Genesis. Since the beginning of the manga, Ikki has sought to do things his own way. When Ringo wanted him to join Simca's team, Ikki felt that he should be more independent and created Kogarasumaru. It wouldn't be that farfetched anyway, and I won't be surprised if Ikki thinks about moving out, whether out of anger or sorrow from his battle with Ringo.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 10, 2006)

Vile.47 said:
			
		

> We should have a poll on who we support. Sleeping Forest or Genesis?! Lolx.
> 
> Or maybe a poll on who shall be Ikki's girl. Ringo, Simca, Kururu?? =O


I think either poll would be fine.


----------



## Majek (Aug 10, 2006)

Franckie said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Moving out doesn't necessarily mean finding a place of his own, he could just be living with others, like a member of Genesis. Since the beginning of the manga, Ikki has sought to do things his own way. When Ringo wanted him to join Simca's team, Ikki felt that he should be more independent and created Kogarasumaru. It wouldn't be that farfetched anyway, and I won't be surprised if Ikki thinks about moving out, whether out of anger or sorrow from his battle with Ringo.


I just don't hink it would work. Who would want an idiot like Ikki staying at his place?  And i wonder if Rika would even let him go. 

As for who is support netiher Genesis or Sleeping Forrest but Kogarasumaru. Tehy might be a part of Genesis right now but that can (will  ) change.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 10, 2006)

I've just watched episodes 17 and 18 by the speed subbers and the anime is really quicking its pace, in 2 episodes the 4 sacred beasts battles were finished and we are now on the Ikki/Agito vs Akira/Badou battle already, now i just have to wait for Kyuu to sub this two episodes hehe.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikki never cared about the the roads and kings. Just like Rika said, AT for Ikki is just for running and having fun. And I'm guessing that was why Ringo gave him the AT. But it got complicated when he was dragged in by Simca to join the parts wars. So he got his own team, and it was ok with Ringo/SF since it was just true and  simple and nothing to do with the regalias and such. But now Ikki/Kogarasumaru's in deep crap because they're caught in a war between Ringo/SF and Simca/Genesis. Ringo/sisters are like family to Ikki, but Simca (friend, love interest?) elected him to be their leader. Ikki have close ties with leaders of both parties and their ideals. And since Ikki/Kogarasumaru are closer to Genesis, they're leaning towards that way. But Ikki, being the way he is, he'll prolly take Kogaraumaru and make his own path.




and btw, who is this............Rika???

Then you have your small tender moments. Not even counting the times of dangers!


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 10, 2006)

^^^ Nah, I doubt that's Rika. She has much more curves than that XD

I think he's an unknown character? =X


----------



## Majek (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah it think he's a he too  Could be Ikki's dad hehehe.


----------



## Agito (Aug 10, 2006)

he definitely isnt ikki's dad. he's appeared in the raws already


----------



## Deranged (Aug 10, 2006)

Damn... new typesetter did the whole of it from a script from a new translator... yay, our group grows... heres the link to trick 80 now


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 10, 2006)

wonderful ... it doesn't matter who does it really, as long as it gets done quickly


----------



## Six* (Aug 10, 2006)

Agito said:
			
		

> he definitely isnt ikki's dad. he's appeared in the raws already




woah... could you tell what chapter??


----------



## Agito (Aug 10, 2006)

errmm... i dont remember the chapter, but its only a few after the Behemoth battle. so he should be coming up soon


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 10, 2006)

Agito said:
			
		

> errmm... i dont remember the chapter, but its only a few after the Behemoth battle. so he should be coming up soon




*Spoiler*: __ 



you're not talking about Akito/Agito's bro right???


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 10, 2006)

Some guy on the last page that was talking to Ikki I think


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i mean that was agito referring the guy on that pic to akito/agito's bro?? cuz i posted the pic and asked who it is, then someone said that maybe it's ikki's dad. then agito said that he's not and that he showed up already in the raws. then someone asked who it is then and when, agito said someone after the behemot fight. so being someone of light colored hair and long, i thought that the person agito was saying in that pic is akito/agito's bro because he showed up after the behemot fight. that is unless agito was saying someone else. if so, i'd like to know too..........  sorry for the confusion PX.......


----------



## Xipheon (Aug 11, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i mean that was agito referring the guy on that pic to akito/agito's bro?? cuz i posted the pic and asked who it is, then someone said that maybe it's ikki's dad. then agito said that he's not and that he showed up already in the raws. then someone asked who it is then and when, agito said someone after the behemot fight. so being someone of light colored hair and long, i thought that the person agito was saying in that pic is akito/agito's bro because he showed up after the behemot fight. that is unless agito was saying someone else. if so, i'd like to know too..........  sorry for the confusion PX.......




*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course he isn't talking about Agito's bro. But yes, that guy/girl in the picture has been shown before (in the same vague way)


----------



## isanon (Aug 11, 2006)

Devilion said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he isn't talking about Agito's bro. But yes, that guy/girl in the picture has been shown before (in the same vague way)



*Spoiler*: __ 



oh so its one of the sleping forest kings ?? maby the one with a scar in his face?? 




what the hell was chapter 80  more action  that have to the least intresting "only talk chapter" so far but i wont complain cause the rest of the manga is great


----------



## S.o.L (Aug 11, 2006)

I started the manga 2 nights ago and I am on chapter 25 now, I can't believe how much better the manga is compared to the anime.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The manga will pick a slow pace now with all the kids team and the ghosts crap so you'll have to wait awhile




Ikkis father only appears when we see him handing Ikki over to Rika...


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 12, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get chapter 70 and higher


----------



## SaiST (Aug 12, 2006)

The image of Ikki in my signature, ~AIR~. Click it.


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 12, 2006)

thx alot Sai


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 12, 2006)

I liked chapter 80 yeah it didn't have any action scenes but the reason I liked it was because it gave the character more indeph development. Now I care for her a bit more.  

This was also the first time I thought that she looked "hawt" lol in several scenes.  

Hopefully there be some chapters like this to give other characters like Onigiri more character development.


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 12, 2006)

Onigiri had a sort of character development, you remember his girlfriend who had a scar on her breast? At least that chapter was about Onigiri =)


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 12, 2006)

Vile.47 said:
			
		

> Onigiri had a sort of character development, you remember his girlfriend who had a scar on her breast? At least that chapter was about Onigiri =)



Yeah I was going to mention that chapter but I felt it didn't really developed much of his character...  

Or maybe I just don't like him much right now. LOL


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't like him either -____-

So far he's the only character of the manga that I can't stand very much of :\


----------



## Athrum (Aug 12, 2006)

She will be an important character now, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



she and kazu will kinda kick Gabishis ass


----------



## Athrum (Aug 12, 2006)

Chapter 71 by Scum-Scans is out


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 12, 2006)

^dont u mean onigiri (he)


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 12, 2006)

He means that Emily will become an important character ... I fear that Onigiri has already been relegated to worthlessness-dom


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 13, 2006)

Just read ch 81 funny stuff especially the last part.  

I also would have ran like hell leaving my friend behind...


----------



## Athrum (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah i was talking abou emily, Onigiri wont do anything good for the rest of the manga....


*Spoiler*: __ 



 We are getting now into some funny chapters and will be introduced to the underlings of Kogarasumaru lol and also Nue and his all kids team


----------



## isanon (Aug 13, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> Onigiri wont do anything good for the rest of the manga....



why am i not suprised  well i always thaught the only reason onigiri existed was to die to give the other caracters development


----------



## sivaraj (Aug 13, 2006)

wahhhh the raw is getting excited..i still love sleeping forest,me dont like genesis.....anyway the translation its getting me understand more about air gear....gamabateh team....thank you so much


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 13, 2006)

Must have more...Air Gear...xD

_*72-81 get!*_

Oh and about Onigiri...I never liked him.


----------



## Deranged (Aug 14, 2006)

And finally another one cracks XD


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 14, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> And finally another one cracks XD



Heh I cracked a few days ago read so I'm up to date good thing I waited just long enough that the current arc finished. 

And I agree about Onigiri not a likeable character. Wish they replace him with someone else. Maybe a girl in the team?


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 14, 2006)

girls add complications ... that's always good


----------



## S.o.L (Aug 14, 2006)

Whats up with all of the Onigiri hatred. So far Ogure Ito has done some decent developement for most characters, even minor ones like Emily. SO for people to think he won't expand the character of a member of Kagarasamaru, and one opf the main people connectd to Ikki is strange. Yes I do beleive at the moment Onigiri is very unlikable, but his character hasn't ben fully explored yet. At least he's not like Sasori from Naruto whose whole backstory and character can be explained in a couple of chapters.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 14, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> girls add complications ... that's always good



Yes indeed.  



> Whats up with all of the Onigiri hatred. So far Ogure Ito has done some decent developement for most characters, even minor ones like Emily. SO for people to think he won't expand the character of a member of Kagarasamaru, and one opf the main people connectd to Ikki is strange. Yes I do beleive at the moment Onigiri is very unlikable, but his character hasn't ben fully explored yet. At least he's not like Sasori from Naruto whose whole backstory and character can be explained in a couple of chapters.



Which is why I want to see a chapter like what Emily got so that Onigiri's character is more developed other than being an annoying preverted freak.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 15, 2006)

is Kogharasamaru! the correct spelling?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 15, 2006)

Kogarasumaru*.


----------



## Aether (Aug 15, 2006)

What does it mean?


----------



## cyu2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Kogarasumaru was a legendary sword that was brought to some guy by a crow.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 15, 2006)

Ko = Small
Garasu (as a single word it is pronounced as Karasu) = Crow
Maru = Term affixed to other words (Normally used in names, such as Orochimaru)


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 16, 2006)

I was close at spelling it XD


----------



## Confucius345 (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can find the raws for 81 and on??


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Confucius345 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where i can find the raws for 81 and on??


Under the sink...next to Chamcham's forgotten hopes and dreams and near Hyuuga's dignity.


----------



## BossofBosses (Aug 17, 2006)

I have never heard of it, what is the premise of air gear?


----------



## isanon (Aug 17, 2006)

ElementalShinobi said:
			
		

> I have never heard of it


you have to read it :amazed 

get it here: Ichigo 3

hmm has anyone seen 138 yet ??


----------



## Aether (Aug 17, 2006)

O okay thanks


----------



## isanon (Aug 17, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> O okay thanks



huh ??


----------



## evilflame (Aug 17, 2006)

I've actually just bought a disk off ebay, which contains air gear manga volumes 1-10 + Extra's, was gonna ask though, how many more volumes are there i wanna get them all  The anime is rather good too, although they changed ikki's hair colour :\

Additionally, since i think volumes 1-10 is not the complete series but probably more than you can view currently, looking at the chapter history it looks like i have more of the series when i receive the disk, if thats true would you guys like me to upload it to you? in a topic? or would that not be allowed?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 17, 2006)

evilflame said:
			
		

> I've actually just bought a disk off ebay, which contains air gear manga volumes 1-10 + Extra's


​
*W H Y ?*


----------



## evilflame (Aug 17, 2006)

Because i wanted it... are you saying why because i can get it for free?

i probably bought it off someone on this forum acutally lol.

And i know i can get for free, but i'd love to own it myself anyway i love air gear that much.

If your saying why for another reason please explain.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 17, 2006)

You can still "own" it without paying any money for scans you could easily get from the people in this thread.

How much *did* you pay? Are these scanslations, or raw scans? And what are the "extras"?


----------



## evilflame (Aug 17, 2006)

the extras i think they said were fanarted stuff cant remember it didn't cost much, only £2  and i wanted it badly and i only found out about nf today so after buying it i found this place, which is kinda annoying.

and i think they are raw scans not too sure to be honest.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 17, 2006)

evilflame said:
			
		

> and i only found out about nf today so after buying it i found this place, which is kinda annoying.


I bet. 



> _and i think they are raw scans not too sure to be honest._


Wow, I said--*WOW!*

Never again, 'k?


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 17, 2006)

If you need the raw scans ... Sai provides them for free


----------



## Athrum (Aug 17, 2006)

Speaking of raws where is this weeks raw?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 17, 2006)

Late again.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wasnt there not a chapter last week because of the double issue the week before? and then this week's Raw dosnt come out until this weekend.

or did I miss something??...


----------



## SaiST (Aug 17, 2006)

No, that's all right.


----------



## Aether (Aug 17, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> huh ??



xD for Hattori~Hanzo's translation
Sorry for the confusion


----------



## evilflame (Aug 18, 2006)

Cool, well i've got it on disk if my pc completely messes up, additionally, what chapter would the end of volume ten be ^^


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 18, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> Wasnt there not a chapter last week because of the double issue the week before? and then this week's Raw dosnt come out until this weekend.
> 
> or did I miss something??...



correcto. last weeks shonen magazine was a double issue. issue 136-137. so this week, no issue, so no AG   gotta wait for next week


----------



## Athrum (Aug 18, 2006)

Last week there was no AG too because of the double issue, so shouldt there be an AG chapter this week?


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 18, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> Last week there was no AG too because of the double issue, so shouldt there be an AG chapter this week?



but last week we got the raw a little early right? i believe after 136 came out, 137 followed like 2 days later. cuz around the first week of august midori posted the raw of 136 between wed-friday. then on that same week, hadora posted 137 on friday or the weekends. so last week we got none because of the  early release. and since it was a double issue, no chapter this week also.......


----------



## Majek (Aug 18, 2006)

no there should be a chapter this week. All the magazines were scanned early last time so there's no reason that there shouldn't be a chapter this week. well apart from not being scanned


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 18, 2006)

B&W - according to the site, issue 36-37 is the newest one. and i have issue 33-34 because i  supplied the raw of 134-135. so if 33 = 134 and 34 = 135, then issue 35 = 136, and issue 36-37 = 137. cuz i went to j-town yesterday and visited kinokuniya. and they have the issue 36-37. i was going to buy it, but to make sure of it, i asked the clerk if i can take a scan at it. he took off the wrap and i scanned the issue. and there enough, i saw the double page of kururu's wing of tools. so next week's issue (38) should continue with the chapters. well i could be wrong, the best way is to check if suzuka and negima raws came out also. since they're also in shonenmagazine.


----------



## Majek (Aug 18, 2006)

well asume it's the same deal with this as it is with Shonen Jump so we get chapter a few days earlier that the actual Magazin street date which is Tuesday right?  so if that's it then yes 36-37 doesn't have air gear but next week's  38 does. or am i misinformed?


----------



## SNCloud (Aug 18, 2006)

i just started watching the anime of this - its well cool XD


----------



## Athrum (Aug 18, 2006)

SNCloud the anime is good, but believe the manga is way way better.
One thing i love about the anime is the opening, i just love that song..

Edit: SS4 this week there is a Suzuka raw, i saw it at TokyoTosho.com


----------



## x_Zen_x (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks derangedwithoutglasses very fast D/L speeds


----------



## evilflame (Aug 18, 2006)

Does anyone know where the end of volume 10 is, i've got the first 10 volumes.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 18, 2006)

There are links to scanslations up to Chapter 82(of Volume 10), and raw scans up to Chapter 137(of Volume 16) in my signature.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 18, 2006)

Majek said:
			
		

> well asume it's the same deal with this as it is with Shonen Jump so we get chapter a few days earlier that the actual Magazin street date which is Tuesday right?  so if that's it then yes 36-37 doesn't have air gear but next week's  38 does. or am i misinformed?



36-37 was out the 2nd week of august 6-12 (sun-sat), but we got it early on the first week (august 1-5, tue-sat). since 36-37 is a double issue, the third week (august 13-19, which we are in) gets no issue. so next week august 20-26 is the week of issue 38, which should have the new AG chapter.



			
				X-T said:
			
		

> SNCloud the anime is good, but believe the manga is way way better.
> One thing i love about the anime is the opening, i just love that song..
> 
> Edit: SS4 this week there is a Suzuka raw, i saw it at TokyoTosho.com



but the date of the Suzuka chapter 117 is posted on August 9, the 2nd week of August. The same week of issue 36-37, which have the AG chapter 137. Same goes with Negima (chapter 145). The raw post was on the 10th.

So I take it that AG 137, Suzuka 117, and Negima 145 are the recent chapters that are in SJ 36-37.


----------



## Majek (Aug 19, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> 36-37 was out the 2nd week of august 6-12 (sun-sat), but we got it early on the first week (august 1-5, tue-sat). since 36-37 is a double issue, the third week (august 13-19, which we are in) gets no issue. so next week august 20-26 is the week of issue 38, which should have the new AG chapter.


Didn't i say that too?  Anway it didn't answer my question. 
Do we get the raws BEFORE the issue is officially out ( like with Shonen jump) or do we get them AFTER it's out ?


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 19, 2006)

Majek said:
			
		

> Didn't i say that too?  Anway it didn't answer my question.
> Do we get the raws BEFORE the issue is officially out ( like with Shonen jump) or do we get them AFTER it's out ?



usually we get it after don't we?? i mean i know it's released on tuesday, but the raws comes 2-3 days after. In AG 137 (or issue 36-37) case though, someone musta got the issue early. but i really don't know. i only started waiting for the raws only a couple weeks ago (around raw 134).


----------



## Athrum (Aug 21, 2006)

Tks dude! You are all doing a great job, reps for you.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 21, 2006)

Hmmm ... I love it. Any episode with Simca in it makes me happy, and she's as hot as ever!

I was also highly amused at the fact that spitfire is a hairdresser XD


----------



## Athrum (Aug 21, 2006)

I actually like Simca better when she had long hair, or when her hair doesnt have that |---| shape at the forehead


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 21, 2006)

Air Gear.
ftw.


----------



## 4:20 (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## PhantomX (Aug 21, 2006)

You're right ... she DOES look better with long hair ... but hey, Simca is Simca, so she's always hot XD


----------



## Athrum (Aug 21, 2006)

so THERE is a raw somewhere  we.....need.....it...


----------



## DKFize (Aug 22, 2006)

I have yet to see an anime character looking better with a long-short hair transformation.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't see.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 22, 2006)

DKFize said:
			
		

> I have yet to see an anime character looking better with a long-short hair transformation.



Sakura from Naruto


----------



## DKFize (Aug 22, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> Sakura from Naruto


In my opinion, I think she looked better with long hair.  Though she is one of the few characters who can pull off short hair quite nicely.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 22, 2006)

Praise the lord because there is more Air Gear goodness to be had. Get it at the chapel of St. Ritualscanforge


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2006)

<3 Franckie.


----------



## Majek (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah just got it myself. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i like the nipp... first page i mean D

So the battle is just getting started or that's what the pics tell me. Is the text telling anything different?


----------



## Athrum (Aug 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wow Ikki goes all "crazy fingers" on Ringo


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _It's a shame..._ 



... That Ringo isn't wearing a skirt today. :3


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 22, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wow Ikki goes all "crazy fingers" on Ringo



She's had dreams like that before.


----------



## Spunoff (Aug 23, 2006)

I..don't really get what happened in that chapter.  When I think about it, it seems like the chapter was reeeal short, when in reality it was just kinda short.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 23, 2006)

Spunoff said:
			
		

> I..don't really get what happened in that chapter.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikki uses the trick he learned from his encounter with Yoshitsune, the Rumble King, to recover from the fall. Immediately climbs back up to continue his battle with Ringo. Can apparently move so fast in the air that he leaves Zanzouken, and does so to avoid Ringo's trick.  Ends with him preparing to take advantage of the "handstand" training he went through with Sora.




It did seem kind of short though.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 23, 2006)

Ikki's back in the battle, but it seems like he's still not on attack mode. Ringo in the other hand seems to be going all out........wonder how she'll hold up.......


----------



## DEATHwisher (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't understand... did ringo and simca switch personality or something?

how come in the beginning both of them know whats going on and yet ringo feared simca, but look at them now... simca got shittier and uglier at the same time =[


----------



## SaiST (Aug 24, 2006)

Just download it at voiea.


----------



## MajinRyu (Aug 24, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Just download it at voiea.


the last they have is 83


----------



## Xipheon (Aug 24, 2006)

MajinRyu said:
			
		

> the last they have is 83



And the post you quoted is the 83 release post...


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Aug 25, 2006)

DEATHwisher said:
			
		

> I don't understand... did ringo and simca switch personality or something?
> 
> how come in the beginning both of them know whats going on and yet ringo feared simca, but look at them now... simca got shittier and uglier at the same time =[




...Ringo feared Simca more like Ringo was cautious of Simca because she had no idea what she was planning.  Also the threat that Simca was going to take Ikki away was always present.

However I disagree, Ringo is the one that's got shittier and uglier as the story has gone on, not in appearance but in character.  Ringo was portrayed in the beginning as this sweet innocent girl who cares deeply for Ikki and supports him in everything that he does.  Now Ringo has more or less turned into the villain and is constantly trying to hurt Ikki and others close to him.  She went from cheerful happy girl with school girl crush to crazy yakuza mob boss.  Now if thats not a 360 degree turnaround I don't know what is.


----------



## kyn (Aug 25, 2006)

Simca's hair.... Ok, it looks not as good if you compare pages 120 and 131. But personally i really didn't like the whole swallow tail hair split (as seen on page 119). Also she is much too much like every single one of Oh! great's other "long-hair" characters (of which he has many). And if you make her hair short but still like page 120 you have Maya Natsume (who looks much better with short hair than long, in my opinion). I think Oh! great was wanting to give Simca a bit more of a "girl in love" look after having been a "girl with evil intentions", while deviating from his normal style a bit. But she will probably explain why she cut it in a later chapter anyway...

And yes, i made an account just to get my 2 cents in on this dispute. =P


----------



## SaiST (Aug 26, 2006)

Forget 'em both.

Kururu > *


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 26, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Forget 'em both.
> 
> Kururu > *



Spoiler you *BASTARD*!!! lol Just kidding don't know who _she_? is hopefully she's all hawt heh.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 26, 2006)

I'ld say she's more cute than hot ...


*Spoiler*: _From the Manga if you want to know more about her_ 




She's in charge of making Ikki's new Regalia


----------



## SaiST (Aug 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _More in-depth_ 



Sumeragi Kururu, a new[er] member of Tool Toul To(a group of AT Mechanics, basically) and the apparent successor to the title of Pledge King. She becomes Ikki's Tuner later on, and rebuilds the Wind Regalia core for him.


----------



## Myrddhin (Aug 26, 2006)

i totally agree... kururu... but not sure Oh Great will take this option


----------



## Majek (Aug 26, 2006)

I?m for Kururu as well. She's the only one without ulterior motives too


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 26, 2006)

Since MangaCult's forum is still down, I posted the script to Trick 84 here in the "you know where" thread.

Translations to Trick 85 is also nearly completed. Expect it to come out soon.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 26, 2006)

Sweet ... two chapters in fairly quick succession are always nice


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 26, 2006)

I think Im one of the few Ringo fans left XD She gets all kinds of hate these days.

@4:20, Is that a pic from 139? Is the raw out or is that just a teaser pic?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 26, 2006)

What the hell?

*What the hell?* :amazed

[EDIT] - Oh, neat. Grabbed the 1,000th post in this thread.


----------



## 4:20 (Aug 26, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> @4:20, Is that a pic from 139? Is the raw out or is that just a teaser pic?


pix from 139. no raw yet.. still only negima, ippo & rumble from this week's magazine so far. edit: idol too.





			
				Sai said:
			
		

> What the hell? What the hell?:amazed


from what i gather those skeletons are supposedly the surrounding buildings. text says something about (the sky which the wings of the countless shinigami cover is that which Ikki truely desires: "the wind") - supposedly Ringo is thinking this.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 26, 2006)

4:20 said:
			
		

> pix from 139. no raw yet.. still only negima, ippo & rumble from this week's magazine so far.



Ok, thats what I thought but I just wanted to make sure. Oh well, atleast Ive gotten my Negima and Ippo fix already, I can wait a little bit for Air Gear. I hope it comes soon though


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 26, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> What the hell?
> 
> *What the hell?* :amazed



exactly........wtf is that????:amazed  seems like ikki's in the zone........


----------



## Athrum (Aug 26, 2006)

Ikki seems....slightly annoyed lol


----------



## Franckie (Aug 27, 2006)

I sense hotness in 139.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 27, 2006)

I just saw episode 20 of the anime and i really really hope that id doesnt stop at  episode 26, in the preview of episode 21 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikki gets the proposal from Simca to be the new leader of Genesis,


 this is really getting sweet.


----------



## Trakinas (Aug 27, 2006)

waaa, i can't wait for chap 139.
So you guys think this fight will have a winner?
I think something will interrupt it.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe the Regalia will be destroyed or fail to Ikki


----------



## Majek (Aug 27, 2006)

h'e just having fun like he should  And Ringo will learn that her way is the wrong way even if Ikki's regalia fail him - but that's not gonna happen so soon, i mean it's not like it's crappy


----------



## DKFize (Aug 27, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> I just saw episode 20 of the anime and i really really hope that id doesnt stop at  episode 26, in the preview of episode 21
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like you should use spoiler tags


----------



## Athrum (Aug 27, 2006)

hehe, yeah yeah, sorry  changed now


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 28, 2006)

Scripts for 84 & 85 are done, but looks like no one's working on them at the moment.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the translations, Hanzo. Interestin' chapters.


----------



## Myrddhin (Aug 28, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> Scripts for 74 & 75 are done, but looks like no one's working on them at the moment.


isn't it 84 and 85 ?

but thanks anyway


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 28, 2006)

Myrddhin said:
			
		

> isn't it 84 and 85 ?
> 
> but thanks anyway


Yeah, it's just a typo on my part. Changing it now. >.<


----------



## gnutte (Aug 28, 2006)

Trick 84:
here

Trick 85:
here


----------



## DKFize (Aug 28, 2006)

gnutte said:
			
		

> Trick 84:
> here
> 
> Trick 85:
> Link removed


Thanks a lot.  i must say, those chapters are tense..and I already know what's gonna happen.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, but is always good to understand every word and not just a few in each sentence. Thanks a lot guys ya made my day (yeah i know my days are low lol)


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 28, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's just a typo on my part. Changing it now. >.<





			
				gnutte said:
			
		

> Trick 84:
> Link removed
> 
> Trick 85:
> Link removed



Thanks again you guys for your work.


----------



## DKFize (Aug 28, 2006)

And you're teasing me with that 
Edit: BTW, can you spoiler tag that or something..because it's huge


----------



## sivaraj (Aug 28, 2006)

i agree with u DKFize......that fellow should put up a spoiler tag.....thats not even a teaser its like a cut from the raw itself !!!  and that fellow is purposely teasing us !! grr......


----------



## isanon (Aug 29, 2006)

why cant you just be happy about him doing the effort to put them here ?? and they arent that big.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



just wonderin.............in that last pic...does it look like that Kururu got hurt or something.....or is it just me???


----------



## Majek (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah it looks  something like that.BUt if that's true i can only wish the worst for Ringo grrr.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like she's just watching the battle from above, gust of wind is passing by her. Not getting hurt.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe she felt that is not her regalia, arent the tunners suppose to fell the ragalias or something?!


----------



## isanon (Aug 29, 2006)

if you look closely at the 2 last pics you can se that ringo is attacking 

look at the last frame of the first of the 2 pics you see ringo using her regalia and if you look closely at the bottom frame of the second pic you can se kururus backpack breaking

it seems like something is exploding ....


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 29, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> if you look closely at the 2 last pics you can se that ringo is attacking
> 
> look at the last frame of the first of the 2 pics you see ringo using her regalia and if you look closely at the bottom frame of the second pic you can se kururus backpack breaking
> 
> it seems like something is exploding ....



Reallly? 
For me Kururu is looking up somewhat in awe because of some trick Ikki is possibly performing. Also it doesn't make any sense for Ringo to attack her, she wants to defeat Ikki afterall and not hurt someone else.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



damn i can't really tell if kururu's being attacked or not. both possibilities makes sense...........damn why can't they show the next panel........


----------



## Majek (Aug 29, 2006)

i don't want the next panel i want the whole gdmn thing grrr.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 29, 2006)

Majek said:
			
		

> i don't want the next panel i want the whole gdmn thing grrr.



we all want that......  most likely it'll come tomorrow. that's when 138 showed up last week. well i hope it will........


----------



## DKFize (Aug 29, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> why cant you just be happy about him doing the effort to put them here ?? and they arent that big.


I am happy that the pics are posted there..and for me, the pics take up 3 windows worth (non-maximized), and I can't even find what other people posted on that page anymore.


----------



## Majek (Aug 30, 2006)

Argh where's my fix. Fairy Tail is out why can't AG be as well  i hope we're not having a 134 crisis :/


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 30, 2006)

Apparently, Sai's raw page is down again? >.< Ah well, so.. when would you get it back up? :X


----------



## SaiST (Aug 30, 2006)

Hrm, shouldn't be too much more than a week, I imagine. I'll ask Stabby about it sometime today.

Sorry, everyone. Hope some of you MC guys stocked up on the raw scans beforehand.


----------



## Deranged (Aug 30, 2006)

Um no i didnt... I sure hope someone did... Hattori released the scripts... i can't start


----------



## isanon (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks  (filler text)


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 30, 2006)

I still have yet to read 83-86. :/

Gonna have to do that after classes tonight (damn homework -_-).

Bah, I just realized the MC forums are down. xD


----------



## Myrddhin (Aug 30, 2006)

no news about the 139 yet ???? arf


----------



## Trakinas (Aug 30, 2006)

Air Gear gets no love from the scanners.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 31, 2006)

Trakinas said:
			
		

> Air Gear gets no love from the scanners.



It really dosnt. What really makes me mad is that there is a scan of pretty much the entire Shounen Magazine this week BUT NO AIR GEAR!!! They just skipped it in their scanning....to my knowledge the only other series that were skipped were one's already released seperately as Raws. Its almost like there is an anti-Air Gear conspiracy out there >_>


----------



## dyne (Aug 31, 2006)

139 out yet?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2006)

dyne said:
			
		

> 139 out yet?



yup and ikki is going apeshit and I'm not entirely sure that's only because his Regalia has been tempered with.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess that Kururu realized someone switched the wheels because all those skulls don't really fit with the wing theme of ikki's regalia


----------



## Spunoff (Aug 31, 2006)

yeeeees, glad i stayed up..thanks


----------



## isanon (Aug 31, 2006)

that was an awsome last page


----------



## Majek (Aug 31, 2006)

Awesome.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Poor Kururu probably doesn't yet understand what happened. BUt i bet by the next chaper or when Ikki is stopped she'll see it's not her wheels. 
I wonder what'll happen after that though. Will Ikki continue to use these or will Kururu get her back and install them? - well that will happen eventually anyway but it's when  that i'm interested in


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 31, 2006)

Damn, if I would have stayed up for 15 extra min I would have caught the raw last night XD Oh well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Ringo just give up the fight?? and then Berserker Ikki is still going to attack her?

Ya, I definatly think Kururu realizes there is something wrong with Ikki and the Regalia. Not sure if she knows just what yet though. I looks like the regalia is driving Ikki into some kinda berserker mode. I wonder if that was the intent of the Regalia or if its just a side effect of the Regalia not being tuned properly to Ikki or something like that? Guess I will just have to wait and see XD


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy @#$& this was an awesome chapter. Ikki's all pissed about something and some crap exploded........whatever the hell that is.....an apple? a heart? Well Ringo decides not to fight anymore while Ikki's on a death charge. Chances are someone will stop him or he'll stop himself. But, knowing OG, someone will stop him.....  And that bird at the background in the 2nd page.....I've seen it somewhere.....


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi-Res version (Steam)


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 31, 2006)

You could always try moving silvaraj


----------



## isanon (Aug 31, 2006)

ok now i have a question again (yeah yeah i know)


*Spoiler*: __ 



in chapter 85 (i think) it was said that genesis had 4 kings and 4 regalias but i can only count 3 namely

spitfire Flame King, nue Thunder King and (if im not totaly mistaken) kururu Pledge King

who is the 4th king ??

it cant be ikki or agito since they dont know ikki has the regalia and agito isnt a member of genesis


----------



## Six* (Aug 31, 2006)

that was an awesome chapter..

btw, ringo = apple in japanese.

EDIT: just for fun, mikan=orange and ume=plum (not entirely sure though)


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 31, 2006)

Prince Kiryu said:
			
		

> that was an awesome chapter..
> 
> btw, ringo = apple in japanese.



loooool, NOW that part makes sense XD


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> ok now i have a question again (yeah yeah i know)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Spitfire -Flame Road/Flame King
Nue - Rising Road/Thunder King
Yoshitsune - Over Road/Rumble King

Don't know of the 4th. Nike, the current Gem King, is listed as a part of Genesis on the AG wiki page, but I don't know if that is accurate.


----------



## isanon (Aug 31, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> loooool, NOW that part makes sense XD



she also is called "crazy apple" if im not mistaken  or maby thats her regalia

im refering to c61 page 28 "the fruit of the forbidden forest wich lures one in to deep slumber crazy apple!"


----------



## dyne (Aug 31, 2006)

86 is corrupt on manga cult and the anime just left out the whole things about the ghosts and shit and left out those weird people too


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 31, 2006)

I sent mangacult a bug report about trick 86. If anyone wants to do the same it might get fixed quicker.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 31, 2006)

mmm, can anyone tall me where to get 139? that file is corrupted


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 31, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> mmm, can anyone tall me where to get 139? that file is corrupted



Sai supplied this one

hisshouburaiken

and if that don't work, I've put up this one on rapid share.

Link removed


----------



## Galdamez951 (Aug 31, 2006)

It's not corrupt. It's probably that your computer isn't set up to read japanese characters properly so when you try to unzip, it comes off as being corrupt. Here, I uploaded one where I just renamed it:


Edit: somone beat me to it


----------



## Athrum (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok tks ppl


----------



## sivaraj (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you very much Sai and SS4Gogeta for the air gear raw cpt 139........thank you again...and for PhantomX  plz spell my name correctly next time...its Siva Raj not silvaraj..than you and what u mean by moving on ? how to move on...if i dont know where to get the raw in 1st place...haizzz think ppl think


----------



## sivaraj (Sep 1, 2006)

ic hahaha.....then its ok ..


----------



## Athrum (Sep 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So that pic with Kururu looking up, seems like she sensed something wrong, maybe she now knows that Ikki isnt using Bagram


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have a feeling that in the end, Ikki will end up maybe using both Hako and Kururu's wheels. In this power up, Ikki's got one of those boost that goes wrong. Maybe he'll start hurting people and crap. Then Hako's going to be confronted and blah blah blah. So Hako feels bad, but had good intentions. She then gives Ikki Kururu's wheels and says that she'll understand if Ikki hates her now. So Ikki being the nice guy, decides to use both. I don't know, that sounds pretty cliche. But knowing OG, I don't think it'll go down that way though....... But this is definitely not your normal inline skate, damn the regalia started to blow parts of the house away..........damn I want one of those....


----------



## isanon (Sep 1, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that in the end, Ikki will end up maybe using both Hako and Kururu's wheels. In this power up, Ikki's got one of those boost that goes wrong. Maybe he'll start hurting people and crap. Then Hako's going to be confronted and blah blah blah. So Hako feels bad, but had good intentions. She then gives Ikki Kururu's wheels and says that she'll understand if Ikki hates her now. So Ikki being the nice guy, decides to use both. I don't know, that sounds pretty cliche. But knowing OG, I don't think it'll go down that way though....... But this is definitely not your normal inline skate, damn the regalia started to blow parts of the house away..........damn I want one of those....




*Spoiler*: __ 



but if he had 4 regalia weels when he activates them he wouldnt have any weels to stand on


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 1, 2006)

And standing on just 2 wheels makes little enough sense as it is! (especially since it's the front ones XD)


----------



## isanon (Sep 1, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> (especially since it's the front ones XD)


but wouldnt it be more easy if its the front weels since the toes are more flexible than the heel. its not only ikki who only have weels at the toes ringo also has it that way when she activates her regalia and simca seems to only have weels in the toes and high heels in the back (now that must be realy impractical)


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 1, 2006)

no matter the flexibility, you CANNOT balance yourself on two front wheels only, b/c they will roll, and you will fall ...


----------



## isanon (Sep 1, 2006)

that depends on how you stand if you have the weels next to eachother then you will probably fall but what if you have one leg after the other then it shouldnt be a problem (sort of like a bike)


----------



## SaiST (Sep 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Ikki uses the Bagram, it doesn't seem like he *needs* to use his wheels. S'like he can uses  all day--sky becomes his playground.

If he ends up with both Hako and Kururu's Regalia, I doubt that'll be an issue.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 1, 2006)

I just read ch85 and....HOLY SH*T AWESOME.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 1, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



and tha'll make him the Sky King............. But I'm actually liking the ebil Ikki.


----------



## isanon (Sep 1, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey dont kill our amusing conversation like that


----------



## Hadora (Sep 1, 2006)

some scans et photography of Airgear Volume 14 limited Edition


----------



## SaiST (Sep 1, 2006)

Speakin' of, where the hell are the HQ Tankubon scans of Volume 14? It's been out for a while now.

gnutte? D:


----------



## Hadora (Sep 1, 2006)

i think that volume 14 HQ don't exist yet...
a link for a no-HQ if you want
AirGear_v14Raw non HQ


----------



## isanon (Sep 1, 2006)

Hadora said:
			
		

> i think that volume 14 HQ don't exist yet...
> a link for a no-HQ if you want
> AirGear_v14Raw non HQ


that link dont work for me 

this should work its the same as you tried to post i just had to look around a little

AirGear_v14Raw non HQ

if a mod can modify his link with the one i posted and then deleta my post it would be apreciated since it realy is his link


----------



## SaiST (Sep 1, 2006)

"non HQ", meaning, the Shounen Magazine scans that have been on my site for months now?

If so, thanks, but no. >_>


----------



## isanon (Sep 1, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> "non HQ", meaning, the Shounen Magazine scans that have been on my site for months now?
> 
> If so, thanks, but no. >_>



so does this mean you quit scanslating or just that your workload cot a helofa lot bigger ??


----------



## Deranged (Sep 1, 2006)

Hadora said:
			
		

> some scans et photography of Airgear Volume 14 limited Edition



That cover looks spectacular... I so wish i had it now


----------



## SaiST (Sep 1, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> so does this mean you quit scanslating or just that your workload cot a helofa lot bigger ??


o_0

Wait--what? I never scanslated in the first place. I'm just looking for scans of from the v14 tank to replace the magazine scans I have already.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 1, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> o_0
> 
> Wait--what? I never scanslated in the first place. I'm just looking for scans of from the v14 tank to replace the magazine scans I have already.



I know what u mean. The scans from the ShonenMagazine are horrible because of the stupid colored pages it comes with. But editors like Hadora edit it to make it look a lot better. The volume scans however (HQ ones that is) comes already with regular black/white pages making it look nicer and easier (and less) to edit.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 1, 2006)

oohhhh....i want the piinnnssss


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 1, 2006)

I got Vol 14 special edition the crappy way. I went to kino the week after it was released and saw it displayed at the window. I asked the clerk about it, and he didn't know shit what I was talking about. So I got the regular one. A few days later I just happened to drop by again, and asked again. Again, clerk didn't know shit. So I asked if I can get the displayed one, he said no. So I got some other mangas. Luckily I happen to see it in the shelf at the back of the counter and pointed it out. And they had hella of them. I wasn't pissed, but rather annoyed..... The way I see it, they conned me.......

Oh! And I just realise it. The bird thingy in my signature is the symbol of the Sky King. It was shown in what chapter though.......


----------



## SaiST (Sep 2, 2006)

I thought it was for the Wind King. It was first shown in Trick 102 though, iirc.

ThE WoRm is posting translations of chapters 86 and up at Mangahelpers:

Link

He [highlight]does NOT[/highlight] want these translations being used for scanslations, guys(*property of Scum-Scans*. ), so no touchy. If you do, he'll stop posting them; please keep this in mind.

Be sure to post there to give him a word of thanks, and/or start a bit of discussion.


----------



## DKFize (Sep 2, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> I thought it was for the Wind King. It was first shown in Trick 102 though, iirc.
> 
> ThE WoRm is posting translations of chapters 86 and up at Mangahelpers:
> 
> ...


That is awesome, even though they can't be used for scans.  This way the really impatient people can get translations and let Hattori have longer breaks   Thanks for the notification, I'm off to check out 87!


----------



## Vile.47 (Sep 2, 2006)

Um, kinda noob questions but. What's Hako and what's Bagram? Is Bagram the current wind regalia Ikki is using? And is Crazy Apple Ringo's nick or her regalia's name? And Kururu is the one who gave Ikki the regalia right?


----------



## SaiST (Sep 2, 2006)

Spoiler tags. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hako is the dark-haired girl in Tool Toul To. 

The Bagram is the Wind Regalia, it's what Sora's was called, and Kururu and Hako's Bagram are both replicas of that.

Crazy Apple is Ringo's nick, I don't believe anyone has translated the name of her Regalia just yet. I'm pretty sure her Regalia's attack is called "Thorn", though.

Kururu is the one who gave Ikki _Hako's_ Regalia, yeah(Hako switched hers up before Kururu left to give the wheels to Ikki).


----------



## sivaraj (Sep 2, 2006)

i still love the translation made by mc group......... i think i'll wait for your guys version to come out ya... oh ya 86 havent come out yet right??


----------



## Deranged (Sep 2, 2006)

we just released 86 a while ago... however the Worm's translations go up to 88 if i remember correctly...


----------



## SaiST (Sep 2, 2006)

Translation for 89 is up now.

[EDIT] - ... C'mooooon, guys. Go show some love!


----------



## Vile.47 (Sep 2, 2006)

Oooo.... so Kururu and Hako made two different regalias?


----------



## SaiST (Sep 2, 2006)

Spoiler tags. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, they both re-built Bagram for Ikki, both using Sora's Bagram as reference.


----------



## MajinRyu (Sep 2, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> we just released 86 a while ago... however the Worm's translations go up to 88 if i remember correctly...


I only have up to chapter 85, were can I get chapter 86?


----------



## Athrum (Sep 2, 2006)

it kinda sucks that other scans goups cant use the translations  If he is posting them why Scum.scans dont release the chapters faster?


----------



## SaiST (Sep 2, 2006)

Maybe they're already workin' on 'em. Maybe they're preppin' for a big batch release.

Other possibility is that they're short on staff. Scum-Scans is miyagiCE's group, and he has an account at MangaHelpers; if you guys got the skills, ask him what's up and see if you can lend a helping hand.


----------



## DKFize (Sep 2, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> it kinda sucks that other scans goups cant use the translations  If he is posting them why Scum.scans dont release the chapters faster?


Scum-scans is really, really thorough in its work, and generally takes awhile due to the staff differences and multiple projects, or so I've heard


----------



## SaiST (Sep 3, 2006)

ThE WoRm has posted translations of Tricks 90 and 91 today. 

Nihongaeri

Go say thanks! 


*Spoiler*: _And spoiler pics of Trick 140_


----------



## Vile.47 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that Ringo with her clothes being shred to pieces? =D =D


----------



## isanon (Sep 3, 2006)

Vile.47 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Ringo with her clothes being shred to pieces? =D =D



thats right


----------



## sivaraj (Sep 3, 2006)

woooooooo !!!!!! how u get the trick 140 raw SAI ?????  :amazed   
is it out !!!! ???


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks to me like both are attacking. seems like ikki's doing that hand thing that sora taught him and ringo's doing her dart kick again. that bottom right pic isn't that clear for me. both look like they're getting hurt.


----------



## maxhrk (Sep 3, 2006)

hey Sai. is your raw on your site, workable directory? I tries to access it but it gave the error.. thanks. 

EDIT: ah seem out of bandwidth? i see.. ho ho ho..


look like i will have ti wait until 7th then. ho ho ho.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hey Sai just wondering, is that pic from 140 raw in its exact sequence??? or is it something from what 4:20 posted. Cuz I first thought that Ringo attacked Kururu from those pics. But the actual sequence was different. And it seems now that the 140 pic is kinda weird also. The above pic looks like Ringo got attacked. But the bottom right pic looks like both Ikki and Ringo are attacking and Ikki looks like in the losing end...........confuzzling...


----------



## SaiST (Sep 3, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> hey Sai just wondering, is that pic from 140 raw in its exact sequence???


I don't know.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Sai said:
			
		

> I don't know.



hmmmm..........thanks sai. i guess we will have to just wait. anyone care to translate?? lolz......


----------



## Athrum (Sep 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 look at the first pic, either the false Bagram or Ringo's Airtreck is destroyed


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it seems to be connected to the bottom panel of Ringo's clothes ripping to shreds. So most likely it'll be Ringo's Regalia. But if those pics are in sequence, then it'll be Bagram. I can't really tell if Ringo's clothes are still intact in the bottom pic. It looks like it's still in one pice. If so, then Ikki got the best of the match and the pic on top is the next panel to the bottom pic. Speaking of which, does anyone remember the chapter when Sora taught Ikki the what I call 'Wind Punch.'


----------



## isanon (Sep 4, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> look at the first pic, either the false Bagram or Ringo's Airtreck is destroyed




*Spoiler*: __ 



well i dont know about ringos regalia but ikkis have the same skull as on that pic :amazed, does this mean that will use kururus regalia after this battle


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 4, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> well i dont know about ringos regalia but ikkis have the same skull as on that pic :amazed, does this mean that will use kururus regalia after this battle




*Spoiler*: __ 



you know, i didn't see that.......it does have a skull on it. so maybe ringo did win the battle after all. she may have gotten injured in the process too though.....


----------



## SaiST (Sep 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Short summary of Trick 140_ 



Ringo knows that by doing nothing (taking the blow), she would be free at last. Still, she thinks to herself that she didn't convey to Ikki all her feelings and refuses to give up everything now.
She turns on her Regalia again and surrounds herself with it in order to protect herself from Ikki's attack. She manages to avoid most of the damages, and then, Ikki's regalia breaks before he could make a second attack.
Ikki: "Hey Ringo, was the sky so far?"




So, so...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ringo wins(?), and only Kururu's Bagram remains?


----------



## 4:20 (Sep 4, 2006)

some more pics


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So it seems that the battle ended somewhat happily. No one really got injured or killed. Thing now is...........what's next??? btw.........how the hell did they end up in the water??? and Ringo could've won a long time ago, it's just that Ringo mercied him.........  Well it looks like the battle's finally over and we can move on with the other characters now.........


----------



## SaiST (Sep 4, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> btw.........how the hell did they end up in the water???



*Spoiler*: __ 



Fell in after their attacks clashed. Or maybe it would be better to say that Ringo _partially_ neutralized Ikki's attack with her Thorn Regalia--seems as though she's defending more than attacking.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> _and Ringo could've won a long time ago, it's just that Ringo mercied him........._



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think she was going easy on Ikki. You could see she was pushing herself pretty hard a few chapters ago, before Ikki got Hako's Bagram. And taking into account that Ikki was still(says her) an inferior rider, and without a weapon like the Regalia, that says a lot.

And the reason she "won" now is due to the fact that Hako's Regalia broke down on 'im, not because Ringo was necessarily superior. Summary seems to imply that if Ikki were able to get that second attack in, the fight would have been his. Ringo, despite defending, still took some damage from the first one.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Sai said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Completely agree with you Sai, but I was just pointing out that Ringo could've ended it fast. It's just that she went easy on Ikki and by doing that, she kinda let her guard down. She, in some ways, underestimated Ikki's potential skillz. But it was an unbalance fight from the beginning though, Ringo's more exp. and she had her Regalia activated. And after taking that all into count, by the time Ikki got his Regalia, Ringo wasn't 100% due to the side effects of the Sonia Road. So all in all it's more of a tie. But it wasn't much of a battle anyway. Ringo just wanted to explain things to Ikki, but he just didn't want to listen. But I'm just glad that the battle is over. I didn't really cared much about who would win, but more about the outcome. Right now Ikki found out about the 'true' Ringo and SF. The very team that's blocking his way to the Tower. I want to know how he'll react to the fact that his so called sisters (well not Rika) are responsible for Simca's injury.


----------



## maxhrk (Sep 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nah.. the reason why Ikki's regalia is broken because it is a fake regalia or whatever... last time i check last few chapters that some girl were jealous of that girl(who just fixed Ikki'sd A.T. with that new regalia) by replacing that regalia with that jealous girl's regalia.

Anyway.. i forgot those girls name anyway.. bah!


----------



## Athrum (Sep 4, 2006)

her name is Hako


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



but damn man, I didn't expect the wheels to break down only after 1-2 chapters after it was used. I at least thought it would last a good 10+ chapters.


----------



## isanon (Sep 5, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but damn man, I didn't expect the wheels to break down only after 1-2 chapters after it was used. I at least thought it would last a good 10+ chapters.



*Spoiler*: __ 



well that was probably because ikki will end up with kururus regalia


----------



## Myrddhin (Sep 5, 2006)

don't know where to put it so here is my 1st vecto ...


----------



## Majek (Sep 5, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but damn man, I didn't expect the wheels to break down only after 1-2 chapters after it was used. I at least thought it would last a good 10+ chapters.


 Nah 
*Spoiler*: __ 



we didn't need Demon Ikki so it's good . I do wonder if Hako  throw away Kururu's regalia just for the fun of it so Kururu will have to remade it allover again




 the anime will end soon anyway , so no point in watching it 

oh and Myrddhin 2 thumbs up for that


----------



## Azriel57 (Sep 5, 2006)

hello yes I am new and I was just wondering where I can get Ch 140?  Plz I need my fix of AG or I am gonna go into withdraw.  Thx


----------



## isanon (Sep 5, 2006)

Azriel57 said:
			
		

> hello yes I am new and I was just wondering where I can get Ch 140? Plz I need my fix of AG or I am gonna go into withdraw. Thx



its not out yet


----------



## Azriel57 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thx sorry for asking


----------



## Deranged (Sep 5, 2006)

Myrddhin said:
			
		

> don't know where to put it so here is my 1st vecto ...



that is most excellent XD

And Kaas, i would keep up with the anime cause its gonna end in a few episodes, i believe... but you should still keep up with the scans, we're on a little break at the moment after releasing all of volume 10 so it shouldnt be that much of a problem XD


----------



## MajinRyu (Sep 5, 2006)

any news on chapter 87-89?


----------



## SaiST (Sep 5, 2006)

When MC gets translations of those chapters(that they have permission to use), they'll scanslate 'em.


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 5, 2006)

Hattori said he was taking a short break ... and I don't konw what happened to the other translator that was working on them in MC


----------



## UltimaWPN99 (Sep 5, 2006)

DKFize said:
			
		

> ?? Isn't the anime way past volume 9 too? lol


couldve at least answeered my question -0-;;
anyways
no its only abit after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they just had (from Kyuu subs maybe they are behind too) Akira get 'captured' so they just showed previews for genesis appearing


----------



## Athrum (Sep 5, 2006)

Scum Scans are behind the anime. MC are about the same time than the anime. If you want more there are only the raws, click on Sai's banner in his sig.


----------



## UltimaWPN99 (Sep 5, 2006)

the site is down till GASP TOMORROW or so they say, my manga fix is ruined 
--- Also why do so many people hate the anime(besides the censoring doesnt matter much to me *people with my kind of mind dont have to worry about censors* >) hehe)  I dont see much difference between the anime and the manga, unless thats later on but alot of the occurances are like a few extra words, a hint of more backstory or side characters or people who arent really important.  Other than that i really didnt see anything amazingly different from the manga--> anime transistion and the characters match up pretty well too.

and isnt the anime at episode 20 now? unless Kyuu fansubs is slow on theirs Ive only seen that far, and 21 should come out soon...


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 5, 2006)

Everything in the anime is seriously condensed, losing a lot of the tension from the battles, etc.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 6, 2006)

It happened again!! Why does Air Gear get no love from scanners?? Some 20 odd manga chapters from this weeks Shounen Magazine have been scanned but still no Air Gear. I seriously want to know whats up with that. Its almost as if who ever does these scans goes out of their way to skip Air Gear on their scanning. I know I should be patient and wait, but I just find it weird that Air Gear is pretty popular and yet it still is one of the last series scanned even over a bunch of manga most people have never heard of.


----------



## Majek (Sep 6, 2006)

Just be happy it's scanned at all. If you complain too much 134-135 crisis might happen again and it might get even worse.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 6, 2006)

Majek said:
			
		

> Just be happy it's scanned at all. If you complain too much 134-135 crisis might happen again and it might get even worse.



Im not so much complaining about it taking so long to come out as much as I am questioning why its so low on the priority list of manga to scan. Am I the only one who finds it weird that 15 no-name manga from the same magazine, released at the same time gets released before Air Gear which has a good sized fanbase?

Also, IIRC the 134-135 thing wasnt about people complaining, the scanner went on vacation or something like that. Or atleast thats what I was told.


----------



## Majek (Sep 6, 2006)

School Rumble. Negima, Hajime no Ippo - no name manga? Fairy Tail is new and has regular scanslation. Besides Tsubasa isn't out either and it has a larger fanbase than Air gear if you ask me. 

and i meant it more as karma . If you complain too much something worse might happen


----------



## Majek (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah there's that too.  but i'm happy as long as it's scanned in regular intervals like 1 week or something.


----------



## SleepyGuy (Sep 6, 2006)

EDITED.... removed some useless repeated stuff....

*MC needs more translators. Chinese or Japanese to English.  *

Well, considering that the cleans are up 89 already... it'll be really fast releases if someone can make scripts.  

1 more day til Sai's site is up, eh....


----------



## DKFize (Sep 6, 2006)

^ Sai posted that like 3 pages ago, lol


----------



## kyn (Sep 6, 2006)

o_O? Wow, for some reason i thought that the ss scanslations were so slow because of translations, (they advertized for translators in the past?) but now that I think about it their releases are pretty rediculous quality. Still its been 2 1/2 weeks since they last released......................which is depressing ~.~


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 6, 2006)

Majek said:
			
		

> School Rumble. Negima, Hajime no Ippo - no name manga? Fairy Tail is new and has regular scanslation. Besides Tsubasa isn't out either and it has a larger fanbase than Air gear if you ask me.



I obviously wasnt talking about those. I was referring to the recent scans of lesser known Shounen Magazine titles. The last few weeks or so they have been releaseing almost the entiraty of Shounen Magazine and Shounen Jump in raw form. Air Gear is usually released after all the lesser known titles that most people have never heard of outside of Japan.


----------



## Majek (Sep 7, 2006)

woah i jsut saw at Ritual  that there won't be any Air Gear for the next 2 weeks


----------



## SaiST (Sep 7, 2006)

That's nice--where's this week's chapter, Ritual? 

But at least O!G didn't decide to take this break right in the middle of the fight. The end of this fight concludes v16 as well.


----------



## SleepyGuy (Sep 7, 2006)

or if another translator appears.  

Pray for miracles...

Episode 22 of Air Gear was pretty crazy considering how much of the storyline was changed.


----------



## Majek (Sep 7, 2006)

Well i heard this looks like the 134 135 situation where ritual also said there wont be any chapter for the next 2 weeks. And then there wasn't any ... scanned that is.  :\


and since i'm  used to reading  separate translations while looking at raws  i'll be by 140 by then if ThE WoRm keep his pace.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 7, 2006)

2 weeks?? damn..........oh well. Like Sai said, at least it was at the end of the fight. But as you all know, I was looking forward to after the fight........dang..... well at least we should be getting 140 some time this week........maybe??


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 7, 2006)

When will good mangaka learn that they should have no life outside their manga and that their sole is owned by their fans!?!?

jk, but seriously 2 weeks without new Air Gear sucks. Oh well atleast we have WORM's translations and I can always find a good addictive manga or two to keep me busy in the mean time. Of course I should instead focus more on my school work, but like that is going to happen


----------



## Galdamez951 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, it isn't quite chapter 140 but it's something right? RIGHT?!   Anyways, here's Tank scans for Volume 14 that I just snatched off Winny. Enjoy!

Air Gear Volume 14


----------



## Azriel57 (Sep 8, 2006)

thx getting it now.  Anyways no new air gear for two weeks?  I think I might just go crazy. well maybe not but that sucks anyways.


----------



## Deranged (Sep 8, 2006)

Galdamez951 said:
			
		

> Well, it isn't quite chapter 140 but it's something right? RIGHT?!   Anyways, here's Tank scans for Volume 14 that I just snatched off Winny. Enjoy!
> 
> Air Gear Volume 14



ah most awesome... thanks for this XD


----------



## Zeig (Sep 9, 2006)

Same here...I'm so lost..I'm missing Volumes 6,7,8..And only ones i can find are 9+..


----------



## Athrum (Sep 9, 2006)

I could zip it all in a mega file and upload it...


----------



## Zeig (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh could you? Pm it to me, that would be awesome.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 9, 2006)

Good news and bad news........I've got SJ 40 (with raw 140), only problem is that my computer (the one with the scanner) died on me. so i'm unable to scan it for now. gomen. i'll try to scan it asap. in the meantime, i hope someone else could supply it........lolz...........cuz i gotta find the cd for the scanner.....


----------



## ssai (Sep 10, 2006)

hey guys, just wondering...where can I download/read the chinese raws for air gear??


----------



## Azriel57 (Sep 10, 2006)

here is the linkUnder the sink...next to Chamcham's forgotten hopes and dreams and near Hyuuga's dignity. don't know if I am supposed to link it but if not they can PM me and I will take it down.


----------



## isanon (Sep 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



seems like both tingos and ikkis regalia broke to some extent . but while ikkis was compleatly trashed ringos just seem badly beaten


----------



## ssai (Sep 10, 2006)

> here is the linkhttp://sai.voiea.net/AGr/ don't know if I am supposed to link it but if not they can PM me and I will take it down.


that link's from sai's sig isn't it? and they're all jap raws...I'm after the chinese ones...


----------



## Azriel57 (Sep 10, 2006)

oops sorry you wanted kanji not hiragana?


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like Ringo's Regalia broke as well. I guess the fight ends in a draw?


----------



## Zeig (Sep 10, 2006)

Anyone have volumes 6+? At mangacult it only went up to volume 5..If someone could post it, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Myrddhin (Sep 10, 2006)

oh yeah .... at least 140 .....
great ....


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 10, 2006)

Awesome chapter. Good end to a good fight IMO. Now I just wish I knew what they were saying 

Oh ya, and to everyone who has happened to read Death Note. Was it just me or did Ikki look a lot like L on page 7???


----------



## Franckie (Sep 10, 2006)

Chapter 140 is finally out and it's pretty good.


----------



## CyberPsycho (Sep 10, 2006)

*What Manga and Chapter are you guys on?*

I just became a huge Air Gear Fan, and I'm Trying to find out more about it.

However, you guys where talking about some advanced chapters, so I'm not sure where you guys are at?!?!

I got until chapt 86, if anyone has more of them, please let me now!!!

Onegai!!  Onegai!!!  Onegai!!!!


----------



## Six* (Sep 10, 2006)

87 to 140 are raw chapters or are still in japanese.^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



 the end of the fight was awesome. ...too bad ikki didnt beat ringo the way she did simca..


----------



## CyberPsycho (Sep 11, 2006)

I understand now!

Well, I guess I have to settle for the translations while I learn Japanese! 

Thanks!


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmm according to Ritualscanforge Air Gear is going to be missing for several weeks after 141. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 11, 2006)

bearzerger said:
			
		

> Hmm according to Ritualscanforge Air Gear is going to be missing for several weeks after 141. Anyone know what's up?



I heard that it's about 2 weeks or something. Don't know why, but OG tends to take breaks around this time of year. Which really sucks for the TenTen fans since that only comes out once a month......


----------



## MajinRyu (Sep 11, 2006)

so no news on chapters 87+ ? I mean when they are goin to be release


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 11, 2006)

MajinRyu said:
			
		

> so no news on chapters 87+ ? I mean when they are goin to be release



If you can't wait you can always offer to help them. 
Oh and by the way if you value content over comfort The_Worm has translated up to 101 on MH so you can just read translation and raw parallel, if else shut up and wait for them.


----------



## MajinRyu (Sep 11, 2006)

bearzerger said:
			
		

> If you can't wait you can always offer to help them.
> Oh and by the way if you value content over comfort The_Worm has translated up to 101 on MH so you can just read translation and raw parallel, if else shut up and wait for them.


uhhhh scary!!


----------



## SleepyGuy (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, about 87+ for anyone who doesn't know yet...

Cleans are done to 90. Translator is taking a long break. Everyone's basically on break since the translator is.  

MC-Scans is recruiting translator. C or J -> E. Spread the word or find someone if you want releases. 

Real reason for posting... I like that Tsukasa sig... did you make it?


----------



## CyberPsycho (Sep 12, 2006)

*I just can't wait anymore, I wish I could help!!*

I guess you can't rush the translators!!  

But I hate it when they take vacations, I guess they do need a life out side of fiction 

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on Tenjo Tenge Mangas?!?! 

Thank you for any information!


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 12, 2006)

wait, so was their an Air Gear chapter in this weeks (or should I say last weeks? Magazine #41) Shounen Magazine? RSF only has it listed as missing from the 11th to the 24th. Just want to make sure I understand it right.


----------



## Myrddhin (Sep 13, 2006)

not sure but on jojohot site i saw a chapter 141. ... didn't mange to dl it yesterday (not easy without understanding a word ....) but there a link

maybe i'm wrong ... but it seems there's one


----------



## SaiST (Sep 13, 2006)

There was no "To Be Continued" at the end of Trick 140. They're usually absent when there's no chapter in the coming week(s).


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 13, 2006)

Myrddhin said:
			
		

> not sure but on jojohot site i saw a chapter 141. ... didn't mange to dl it yesterday (not easy without understanding a word ....) but there a link
> 
> maybe i'm wrong ... but it seems there's one



Jojohot is only up to chapter 139 as far as I can see it


----------



## Myrddhin (Sep 13, 2006)

what i said .. i didn't understand anythigng  

sry


----------



## Six* (Sep 14, 2006)

I was just looking around the latest chapters when i read something on trick 134..


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kiriku (kilik) is simca's twin brother!? 




correct me if i'm wrong. i thought there was something going on with those two..


*Spoiler*: __ 



 i just knew that kilik is the stone king. heh.


----------



## Midnite (Sep 15, 2006)

this is a great manga but i wanted to ask if this forum has a "Soul Eater" topic too? trying to get some more scans cause i haven't gotten further then volume 2 chapter 1.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 15, 2006)

Scum-scans have scanslated Trick 73. Pick it up at Voiea if any of you are interested.


----------



## CyberPsycho (Sep 15, 2006)

*Finally, it only took them Forever!*

I know its not easy, but its being two months since a team in these threads finished 73, why did it take them so long??  

I will look into it, thank you!  I just wish it did not take so long!  

What is Soul Eater, I think this thread has not talked about it yet, but hey you may get a response, who knows...


----------



## Midnite (Sep 15, 2006)

CyberPsycho said:
			
		

> What is Soul Eater, I think this thread has not talked about it yet, but hey you may get a response, who knows...



Soul Eater is still a fresh new born manga done by GANGAN Comics/Square Enix (same guys who made Fullmetal Alchemist) but the story is so sweet and stylish that i just wonna read more and i'm pretty selective about my stuff too


----------



## Azriel57 (Sep 15, 2006)

The scum scans are supposed to be better right but besides a few word changes I can't find much if any difference.  Any one else see anything I am missing?


----------



## SleepyGuy (Sep 15, 2006)

Azriel57 said:
			
		

> The scum scans are supposed to be better right but besides a few word changes I can't find much if any difference.  Any one else see anything I am missing?



There's no QC in MC releases so there's little spelling mistakes and grammar here and there in the chapters. It's Engrish basically since it's readable and makes sense, but to a native English speaker... it'll sound funny. Some mistakes I noticed are: 'Their' was spelled 'There' and also there's no "the" in many places where there should be. "He is Sky King." Most Asian languages doesn't have a grammar word that acts like "the". 

Also somethings are lost through translation since it's from Japanese to Chinese, then Chinese to English. One big noticable thing is the honor titles. "-chan, -kun, -sama, -san, etc). Some other things could be cultural jokes or something. I haven't noticed any of those, yet. Oh another thing is the names are different in Chinese, but Hattori can read a bit of Japanese so that doesn't affect it.

Other than that, most people like the direct Japanese to English accuracy that SS does even if it doesn't make much sense in some places.  

So considering all these, MC is MQ releases at best...


----------



## Six* (Sep 15, 2006)

I dont know if anyone's interested but here's the latest volume cover (15) of air gear.



yes, it's small.


----------



## contrast_ (Sep 16, 2006)

Prince Kiryu said:
			
		

> I was just looking around the latest chapters when i read something on trick 134..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yup. Correct. I want to ask a ... kinda stupid question. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Since Kilik is Simca's twin, does that mean that he have pink hair? 
I guess he's kinda cool and pink hair would ... make him look like a joke. lol. 
Its just errr... weird. 



.....


----------



## Six* (Sep 16, 2006)

that's what i think too... and he does look funny that way.^^

but since he's only shown for like, two-three times, no one really knows. and that manga is black n' white^^

now if only O!G would make a volume cover of the old sleeping forest..


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2006)

^^ or atleast a collored pic , it would be awsome

btw how old is simca


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 16, 2006)

anime ver of Kilik have grey/silver/platinum hair color. It's in episode 14. not sure abour Simca's age, but I'm thinking older than Ikki.


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> not sure abour Simca's age, but I'm thinking older than Ikki.



yeah im thinking mabye 18-20 years old but i wanted to be sure


----------



## Six* (Sep 16, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> anime ver of Kilik have grey/silver/platinum hair color. It's in episode 14. not sure abour Simca's age, but I'm thinking older than Ikki.



Oh, i totally forgot about that.. thanks.  

Simca is 17, i think. cant remember where i saw that... 

makes me think, did AG ever had a colored page other than chapter 1?


----------



## Zeig (Sep 16, 2006)

Damn Mangacult shut down. Right when I was in the middle of actually catching up and it 

was getting good too.. Stuck on Chapter 8 or might be 9, untill it comes back.


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2006)

For All That You Are: The Kurenai x Hinata FC <--- has to chapter 73

and i think voia has up to chapter 86 the link is in Sai's sig


----------



## SaiST (Sep 18, 2006)

> Originally posted @ *scum-scans.com*
> _On a more serious note, I'm positive we could easily get back to our glory days of releasing (those who were with us from the start know what I'm talking about), if only we had a couple of *skilled* editors. Since personally, I lack the time to do much for Air Gear (or any other manga I work on for that matter) and can only get around to do stuff on the weekends. So, you heard me, cleaner/editors positions open. Applications to *contact@scum-scans.com*._


Anyone? Anyone?

And it seems as though Scum-scans will be releasing Trick 74 soon.

Also, ThE WoRm's up to Trick 109 now. 31 chapters to go.  *If* he keeps up this pace, we'll have scripts of all the chapters within 2-5 weeks.


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 18, 2006)

Which means if some of the MC people help out with SS we could catch up in no time to the raws


----------



## SaiST (Sep 18, 2006)

Exactly.

Don't waste time guys, if you got something to offer, contact Scum-scans.  Posted it in the Translations section as well.

And holy crap, ThE WoRm's on fire; released scripts up to Trick 113 just a minute ago.


----------



## isanon (Sep 18, 2006)

trick 114 scrip is up


----------



## SleepyGuy (Sep 18, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> Don't waste time guys, if you got something to offer, contact Scum-scans.  Posted it in the Translations section as well.
> 
> And holy crap, ThE WoRm's on fire; released scripts up to Trick 113 just a minute ago.



Well... from what I know MC has offered to do a joint project on Air Gear in the past, but was rejected.

IMO... I think it's a waste of time for people in MC to go from 75 back up to 86 again... Also there's some people who aren't really on the good side with Miyagi... Well each chapter takes like 3+ hours to typeset depending on how much text is there and if there's a need to resize the text again and again... 1pt text... 

Anyways, I'll be busy for a week and a half because of college... so I don't have much free time.

Seems like some other people have sorta disappeared lately...


----------



## Majek (Sep 19, 2006)

he's already up to 116.  and he even manged to get a subforum there for AIr gear. Now all it needs are posters D


----------



## CyberPsycho (Sep 19, 2006)

Is that just the script of the whole thing???


----------



## isanon (Sep 19, 2006)

the script / raws but dont you dare using his scripts for scanslating they belong to ss and if ppl use his scripts he will stop posting them


----------



## Six* (Sep 19, 2006)

everything makes sense now... in air gear^^


----------



## SleepyGuy (Sep 19, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> the script / raws but dont you dare using his scripts for scanslating they belong to ss and if ppl use his scripts he will stop posting them



Whatcha talking about? O_o


----------



## isanon (Sep 20, 2006)

the worm is Scum Scans translator


----------



## CyberPsycho (Sep 20, 2006)

*isanon Are you crazy paranoid or just plain crazy?*



			
				isanon said:
			
		

> the script / raws but dont you dare using his scripts for scanslating they belong to ss and if ppl use his scripts he will stop posting them


 

I Asked if they had finished the whole thing so that I could download and read that, not so that I can do something else!!!  

Hurry up and finish them so I can download them, jejeje 

AIR GEAR IS THE BEST!!!!


----------



## isanon (Sep 20, 2006)

*isanon is a little bit of evrething*



			
				CyberPsycho said:
			
		

> I Asked if they had finished the whole thing so that I could download and read that, not so that I can do something else!!!
> 
> Hurry up and finish them so I can download them, jejeje
> 
> AIR GEAR IS THE BEST!!!!



well one can never be to sure


----------



## CyberPsycho (Sep 20, 2006)

jejeje, yeah I guess your right


----------



## Rek (Sep 21, 2006)

Air gear is my favorite manga these days, one of the only two I read.


----------



## CyberPsycho (Sep 22, 2006)

your good at stating the obvious, no offense, 

But Air Gear is so good you just want to scream it out loud and hope there is still more coming


----------



## Shur1ken (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea, i just started reading this manga, thanks to some of my friends
its really awesome =D


----------



## Rek (Sep 23, 2006)

I am currently looking for some staff for an air gear website I'm making, check out this thread.

the discussion thread

Got some staff on other forum already, but more applications are appriciated ;D.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 26, 2006)

I believe I've read the first 3 volumes and I got to say, it's really good.


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 26, 2006)

i miss hattori's translations ;__;

I no longer have my Air Gear fix


----------



## Shur1ken (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah..... hes been gone for a real long time   
i cant wait till he starts up again


----------



## Six* (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 he's moving out? aw...


----------



## Shur1ken (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



of course, it was inevitable that he would leave, since they were enemies before


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikki's moving out!!!!! but where to...????? now Ikki must rethink his strategies.....originally he thought that all he had to do was beat some tough teams to climb the tower. Now he finds out that SF is the strongest team that stands in his way.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



YES!!! I was hopeing that if this fight lead to anything, it would be Ikki rethinking his motives with AT. I've always liked Ringo's view that AT's should be about fun and freedom and not about fighting and being the best. In the beginning it seemed like Ikki was like the former, the freedom that AT granted him was everything, now hes more like the later and just trying to be the best. It will be interesting to see what happens once he gets all his thoughts together.


----------



## CyberPsycho (Sep 27, 2006)

*Oh Where are thou Hattori San*

I cannot take it anymore, I need more Air Gear, I also miss Hattori's translations, hope he comes back soon, I hate to see him in a CSI Episode,  .

Anyways, stop putting up so much spoilers, I am tempted to look at them, but I already read up to Vol 10 with Hattori's trans I dont want to ruin it.

I MISS YOU RINGO-CHAN   !!!!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 27, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> There are translations up on mangacult that you can read side by side with the raws



Yeah I know about that too but....XD


----------



## Eurys (Sep 27, 2006)

Summary of 141:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Morning after, Kururu drops at Ikki's home (she cried a lot) to inform the family and friends that they are alright and they just wanted to finish the race to mount Tengu, then she leaves.
Later, Ikki's teacher and principal go to the place where Ikki released his regalias, and we mostly see the place where Ringo protected the passer-by from the projectiles. The principal comments that Ringo used her road to protect and not to attack, and tries to imagine what would have happened if she was concentrating to attack.
On the school's roof, the team behaves like crazy, but Ikki is calm, watching the sky. Iron clock joins him and congratulates him for becoming the sky king. He adds it's time to officialy join Simca, become genesis leader and beat sleeping forest to take hold of the tower.
Ikki asks him if he ever saw the stairway to the sky. Iron says no, and Ikki says that he thought he saw it. He believed his friends, his injuries, his regalias, genesis etc... were the steps of the stair, but he realises now he was missing the most important step. "Why does he want to reach the sky?". Trying to answer this question, he then realised this step was empty compared to Ringo (?).

The night, after Ringo went out of the bed suffering, Ikki knocks on the door and without oppening, tells her he's leaving the house.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 27, 2006)

Eurys said:
			
		

> Summary of 141:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



after reading this, i have a feeling that ikki will decline simca's offer. he'll just stick it out with just kogarasumaru. though they will be an easy target because they lack power. or ikki will change genesis's purpose. either way, he's taken ringo's word to heart and will decide to look things from a different perspective. ikki's finally seeing the 'real' world of at. thands for the summary btw......


----------



## isanon (Sep 28, 2006)

sai is voia dow again?? cuz i cant get any AG raws


----------



## Shur1ken (Sep 28, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe it.  It was bound to happen after the fight.  Most likely he will find a reason that is similar to Ringo's  and just go that way.




Btw, the worm is making awesome progress with his translation, he's gonna catch up with the raws very soon


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 28, 2006)

Shur1ken said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I just wonder how Kilik will fit in all this though......I mean I can see Ikki changin directions, but Kilik as of now is clearly the "bad" guy. I mean if Ikki goes and leave SF alone, that means it should be ok. But I'm guessing that it won't go down that easy. Chances are Ikki will go his own path. He'll take what he learned form Simca/Genesis and Ringo/SF and go his own way with Kogarasumaru. Cuz I have this feeling that Ikki will still have to face SF some day, and even Genesis.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 28, 2006)

Damn, I have a lot more reading to do. How far is Air Gear up to?


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 28, 2006)

RodMack said:
			
		

> Damn, I have a lot more reading to do. How far is Air Gear up to?



Raw = 141
SS = 74
MC = 85
Worm's Trans = 127?


----------



## SleepyGuy (Sep 29, 2006)

MC = 86 actually...

Worm's on 128 now.


----------



## isanon (Sep 29, 2006)

if the chapter was out it would have been posted in this thread with a buch of inteligent post after it such as  thanx and you rock !!!!111


----------



## Shur1ken (Sep 29, 2006)

taking forever for 141 to be scanned  i need my daily dose of AG


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kilik might just have a battle with Ikki in the end to see if he is the right person to rule the tower or something.  Cuz in the very end he is going to fight sf because its his destiny or something.  and also i want know wat would happen after the 9 kings go to the tower, maybe ikki will become a god?


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Anime ends at episode 25?!?!?!_ 



OMG yo u guys, the anime just ended on ep25 that was when Ikki ran the Devil 30-30.....


----------



## SaiST (Sep 29, 2006)

Air said:
			
		

> Anime ends at episode 25?!?!?!


​


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 29, 2006)

^ Sai come on, the ending was really cool though. Cant believe im saying this but......hoping they meant end of season 1.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 29, 2006)

I always thought it would be at least 26 eps. And ending when Ikki does the Devil 33.3 it's not a good ending i say ...

Anyway 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Maybe Ikki will fight Kilik to see who will be the sky king


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Sep 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just making sure.........does Kilik ever want to be sky king??? cuz i don't recall at all.......


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 30, 2006)

sigh i caught up on air gear... now im stuck like on 666 satan.


----------



## isanon (Sep 30, 2006)

Finaly !!!

http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=133523


*Spoiler*: __ 



i reeeeal want to know what they say


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 30, 2006)

I second that. 
Ikki seems to have done some thinking and I really want to know what he says to Ringo in the last two pages. The rest is pretty much clear in my opinion.

Edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I just noticed that a friendly bird at MH summarized the chapter and he seems to say that Ikki leaves the Noyamano house


----------



## Shur1ken (Sep 30, 2006)

SS4Gogeta said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Just making sure.........does Kilik ever want to be sky king??? cuz i don't recall at all.......




*Spoiler*: __ 



no, Kilik never said anything about being the Sky King.  I think he was just waiting for a better man to become the Sky King and to see if hes worthy


----------



## e283 (Sep 30, 2006)

Seems like Ringo is in intense pain... Btw, is Ikki's A-T still works? :| Didn't it broke in last chapter? Apparently he's using it during the Raven-rock scene. Maybe a broken regalia dun mean a broken A-T~


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 30, 2006)

Both of their Reglia appear to be pretty wrecked I doubt they can do more with them than walk slowly at the moment.
Regarding Ringo's pain judging by the way it is shown it seems to be more of a natural consequence of her going Crazy Apple than from anything Ikki did. The pain along her backbone is similar to what went on in chapter 132.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 30, 2006)

BTW, The Worm is translating the new raw chapters now ^__^

Here is his translation of trick 141: this one for _Texhnolyze_.


----------



## Shur1ken (Sep 30, 2006)

e283 said:
			
		

> Seems like Ringo is in intense pain... Btw, is Ikki's A-T still works? :| Didn't it broke in last chapter? Apparently he's using it during the Raven-rock scene. Maybe a broken regalia dun mean a broken A-T~




*Spoiler*: __ 



you forgot that Ikki's regalia is a fake.  remember Hako switched her wheels with Kururu's.  I'm just waiting for what the regalia Kururu made would turn Ikki into


----------



## isanon (Oct 1, 2006)

e283 said:
			
		

> Seems like Ringo is in intense pain... Btw, is Ikki's A-T still works? :| Didn't it broke in last chapter? Apparently he's using it during the Raven-rock scene. Maybe a broken regalia dun mean a broken A-T~



they both only used their front weels during that sceen since both their regalia was thrashed


----------



## Athrum (Oct 1, 2006)

SS4, kilik never said that he wanted to be the Sky King, it was just whisfull thinking


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Oct 1, 2006)

Well Kilik was once the Gem king, and now that title goes to Nike, who happens to be in Genesis. So what I'm wondering is, did Kilik give up that title willingly so that he can go after another?? cuz spitfire wanted to quit the a-t world and give his title to kazu. but kilik doesn't look like he's quitting......so.......one can only guess......


----------



## RodMack (Oct 2, 2006)

So the chapters after 86 are RAW? Where can I get them, but also, is there any translation available?


----------



## isanon (Oct 4, 2006)

you know you like it

ag 142 raw
[AQS] Mahou Sensei Negima ch149


*Spoiler*: __ 



ringoxikki fans will love this chapter. ikki kisses ringo


----------



## SaiST (Oct 4, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ikki kisses ringo


More the other way around. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mission: *"Ikki's Small Peachy Lips Force Rape Take Operation"--*[highlight]COMPLETE![/highlight]




ThE WoRm's already got a script up.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 4, 2006)

Damn you guys and your spoilers getting me interested! Now I have to read it :X


----------



## Six* (Oct 4, 2006)

Great chapter.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 4, 2006)

Prince Kiryu said:
			
		

> Great chapter.



Not so much for Kururu fans XD


----------



## DKFize (Oct 4, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> Not so much for Kururu fans XD


I read that before reading the chapter. Nooooooooo..I'm a Kururu fan


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 4, 2006)

*is a RingoxIkki fan and loved this chapter*


----------



## Six* (Oct 4, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> Not so much for Kururu fans XD




cant believe i enjoyed the chapter, and that it slipped my mind that kururu wasnt even there..  

and right now would be the most possible time for a time skip.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _A timeskip of... what?_ 



A month or two?  Isn't Gram Scale supposed to be coming up? Kazu and co. had to rush Kogarasumaru up to B Class to meet a deadline, iirc. If O!G's going to have some time pass for Ikki's skill to develop, it's not going to be for all that long, I imagine.

Whatever he has to do shouldn't take all that long anyways. While Ringo was nitpicking in the previous battle by saying that Ikki still wastes too much energy for simple tricks 'n' such, he's still been acknowledged as the Wind King, and has a pretty good grasp of Bagram's capabilities. He should be no less than a B-level rider at the moment.

So, if there's some kind of timeskip, it'll probably be just a [very short]period of refinement/self reflection before Gram Scale starts.




I really do wish they would bring that "READ" stuff back. Would be nice to know just how much the kids in Kogarasumaru have progressed--especially Ikki and Kazu.

And O!G needs to do something with Buccha already. He was hyped up earlier in the game, even Spit Fire spoke of his talent--but now he's even taken a backseat to a guy he practically beat to death in the first few volumes[Kazu].


----------



## Six* (Oct 5, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _A timeskip of... what?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     but...  


...okay, i see your point. :can  

Offtopic: anyone with a high quality image of that ringo on my sig? thanks.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Oct 5, 2006)

what a good way to end the arc and start a new one......


----------



## Eurys (Oct 5, 2006)

Yay! I'm in a romantic mood today! So cute!
But knowing Oh!Great, I hope they don't take the next step too quickly


----------



## Myrddhin (Oct 5, 2006)

i love when it is that fast between two chapters .........


----------



## Athrum (Oct 5, 2006)

Lol did anyone notice the jammies on iron Clock?! lol


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 5, 2006)

Indeed I did ... however that didn't amuse me as much as the fact that ringo kisses ikki, smacks him, acts indignified and slams the door in his face ....... BEFORE realizing that she has to see him at school the next day XD


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 5, 2006)

wow this chapter is really good, it ties up loose ends a bit. and they made up in 2 chapters, really quick


----------



## RodMack (Oct 5, 2006)

Are there any chapters after 86 scanslated or are they all raw now? Cause if they're all raw, that sucks cause I can't read japanese.


----------



## Six* (Oct 5, 2006)

or translations..


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 6, 2006)

no one really knows... it depends on O!G i guess. I mean right now a whole new series is about to start


----------



## isanon (Oct 6, 2006)

Shinigami Hitsugaya said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has been answered before but what chapter does this anime end at? I just started watching this show too~


 the anime ends aaround chapter 100 i think


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 6, 2006)

Well who cares the anime sucks anyway


----------



## SleepyGuy (Oct 6, 2006)

Bankai said:
			
		

> Trick 87 is proving to be a damn bitch.



When do you think that you'll be finished with 87?


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 6, 2006)

Hmmm ... does The Worm not have translations up for 133-140?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 6, 2006)

Bankai said:
			
		

> Trick 87 is proving to be a damn bitch.



It was also a major bitch to clean XD


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Oct 6, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... does The Worm not have translations up for 133-140?



No because some jackass used his trans for their scans. And worm started to trans the raw with 141.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe he just hasn't noticed? :\ And whoever that asshole is should be shot -__- I need to know what happens now ... I read from 87 - 132 today ... i been reading air gear for 7 hours XD


----------



## Six* (Oct 6, 2006)

its nice to have a japanese store near... nice to have tankoubons while reading trans~ ...ah~

if only english ver. mangas were this cheap and fast^^ 

anyone seen the changes on vol. 2's cover for the NA ver?


----------



## Athrum (Oct 6, 2006)

I didnt saw it but i know about it, but the original cover will be on the inside so it's all cool, Del Rey knows what is doing, i gotta say im kinda happy that it was Del Rey that got AirGear and not Viz or CMX (brrrr!)


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 7, 2006)

SleepyGuy said:
			
		

> When do you think that you'll be finished with 87?



Now  

Link


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 7, 2006)

=o, nice translation. now if we could only use those translations in the manga


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 7, 2006)

Are you talking about 'The worm' 's trans or mine? If you mean mine, why can't you use it?


----------



## 4:20 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## BiggyLittles (Oct 7, 2006)

just made this...


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Oct 7, 2006)

I just started this series, and as strange as it seems, I love it. Hawt girls + nice story = win. It's a shame there are so few translators. It's been a bitch to find chapters.


----------



## SleepyGuy (Oct 7, 2006)

Trick 87's done. Find it in the usual thread. Too tired right now... zzz...


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 7, 2006)

SleepyGuy said:
			
		

> Trick 87's done. Find it in the usual thread. Too tired right now... zzz...



This would fit your username ... so I can't say I'm surprised 

Thankx btw


----------



## Myrddhin (Oct 8, 2006)

thx for 87 ... 
i did this this week ...


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 8, 2006)

Which usual thread is 87 in?


----------



## Eurys (Oct 8, 2006)

Quick spoiler summary of 143:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikki, being homeless, tries to go to Onigiri's and Kazu's home, but their past experience tells them to say no.
Iron Clock offer him to stay in some luxuous hostels, but they throw him out quickly... And Ikki's too scared to stay at Iron Clock's (pederast) so he manages to stay at Kazu's.
Akito of course, told everyone about the kiss. Ikki claims he loves Simca but, on Onigiri's advice, tries to listen to his heart. Kururu's image appears.




LOL... Great, is it a harem manga now? With several cute girls who love the stupid undecided hero?


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow ... randomness ... it's always been implied that he has a deeper relationship ringo but now he likes kururu instead? Simca's thing was always just lustous neways (can't blame him though, she knows how to work what she's got).


----------



## Eurys (Oct 8, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> Wow ... randomness ... it's always been implied that he has a deeper relationship ringo but now he likes kururu instead? Simca's thing was always just lustous neways (can't blame him though, she knows how to work what she's got).


Yeah, I'm a bit mad at that chapter. Like I said in another forum:


> I'm really not a fan of harem situation. It's one thing to have lots of girls wanting his attention, but just make up your mind Ikki!
> _"Wow, that kiss Ringo gave me was great! No no, I love Simca! But, it's Kururu who stays in my heart." _


Just when Ikki was focusing on his ideals and motivations...


----------



## Athrum (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah i dont like that also, i've never liked harem manga or anime. I just wished he would stay with Ringo :S


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 9, 2006)

Now I have a quick question. 
*Spoiler*: _future stuff_ 



 Was there a point at all to Kazu doing the Flame Road when he was saving Om, or was it just to look cool and try to convince us that he deserves the title of King?


----------



## SaiST (Oct 9, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> Now I have a quick question.
> *Spoiler*: _future stuff_
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Not so much that he deserves the title of King_ 



... Something I doubt *anyone* anticipated at that point... But that there was simply more to the kid than we thought, and that there was a *lot* more to Kogarasumaru than Ikki and Agito.

And I doubt Kazu's the only one who'll be getting this kind of treatment. Buccha *should* be getting his spotlight sometime down the road too. He may not become one of the eight Kings, but he could certainly ride his own Road and become another King, or ride on the same level as 'em at the very least.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 9, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Not so much that he deserves the title of King_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




lol, ok good, b/c kazu has come off as nothing but weak and cowardly lately. Also, don't forget that emily's friend is likely going to become a tuner


----------



## RodMack (Oct 9, 2006)

Where do I find Worm's translations?


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 9, 2006)

Go to mangahelpers.com and search for Trick *enter number*. That's how I found em.


----------



## isanon (Oct 10, 2006)

mangahelpers/translation central/translators t-z/the worm translations


----------



## SaiST (Oct 10, 2006)

...

MangaHelpers


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 10, 2006)

We were too lazy to go there ourselves Sai :X


----------



## Athrum (Oct 10, 2006)

Is trick 143 out?


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 10, 2006)

should be ... one of the members here posted some lq scans a quick summary


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



man, the plot unfolds... more... its getting more interesting, but it would be better if they just stuck with ringo/simca, wasnt really expecting Kururu


----------



## Athrum (Oct 10, 2006)

Why dont the MC editors join Scum?? They were searching for some a few weeks ago for AirGear if im not mistaken..


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol, we should all jsut merge and call ourselves Scum Cult or something XD
Then there might ACTUALLY be releases seeing as all the translations are actually done so all that's missing is the cleaning etc


----------



## SaiST (Oct 10, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> Why dont the MC editors join Scum?? They were searching for some a few weeks ago for AirGear if im not mistaken..


The few members of MC that're left want a merger. Scum-scans don't want no merger. They want to devour you *whole!* >:x

But seeing as how MC is kind of broken up, I imagine that wouldn't be too much of an issue at this point.

And apparently, some of the people here aren't on good terms with miyagiCE. :I

Get over it, play nice, and gimme my scanslations! *Rawr!!* >:x​


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 10, 2006)

Well I can both clean and typeset but the only problem is that I am not extremely confident in my skill (not that my work is bad, but I might run into something that is beyond my skill to redraw or something) as I don't have a whole lot of experience and Air Gear in particular is a bitch to clean sometimes. MiyagiCE seems to have pretty high expectations so I don't know if my help would even be welcome...

I can try and apply and see if they are interested in my help though.


----------



## SleepyGuy (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, don't misunderstand me. MC is just on the path toward death, but with good leadership, a dedicated translator or if Hattori comes back, and editors... it'll live, but I don't have time to do all those... I tried though.   If anyone wants to step up and do those things. Be my guest.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 10, 2006)

I just don't think it's fair that he's hogging all of The WORMS translations and not even using them ... they're at like 1 release a month if lucky :\


----------



## Athrum (Oct 10, 2006)

Wait until TheWorm reachers Trick 139 and then use them lololol


----------



## RodMack (Oct 10, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Link removed


Sweet. Thanks for the link.


----------



## nyjets10 (Oct 11, 2006)

Where can I DDL Trick 75+.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 11, 2006)

The Air Gear image in my signature, click it.


----------



## isanon (Oct 11, 2006)

you know you love me  [AQS-Anime]_Kanon_Prelude_Promo  
*Spoiler*: __ 



the part about kururu poping up in ikkis head is true and lol at sano flashing to akito and akito geting undressed on bed scaring sano shitless


----------



## Eurys (Oct 11, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the part about kururu poping up in ikkis head is true and lol at sano flashing to akito and akito geting undressed on bed scaring sano shitless


Of course it's true! Why would I lie?!  
Oh, thanks for the raws, though I still don't love you that way


----------



## isanon (Oct 11, 2006)

Eurys said:
			
		

> Of course it's true! Why would I lie?!


 well you might not lie but the one who wrote the spoiler might


----------



## Eurys (Oct 11, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> well you might not lie but the one who wrote the spoiler might


Nice point, but until then, he was always right and accurate, so I guess I can trust him.
Anyway, it was a fun chapter, with a lot of funny faces (priceless ones at the beginning). But it's more like a filler-chapter.


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 11, 2006)

i can say no more, btw, why does SS take so long with their scans, since they already have the translations, wouldn't they zip through the chapters..


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 11, 2006)

I have to say, this THE most seriously warped chapter so far XD


----------



## isanon (Oct 11, 2006)

the worm has translated 143   and its the best i laughed through the entire thing


----------



## SleepyGuy (Oct 11, 2006)

Shur1ken said:
			
		

> i can say no more, btw, why does SS take so long with their scans, since they already have the translations, wouldn't they zip through the chapters..



Supposely, they're rescaning some volumes to get their own HQ raws...

Other than that, if you read their credits for 74, there's no one that wants to edit Air Gear. Ironic, isn't it...


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 11, 2006)

No one wants to edit it ... they don't take help that's offered ... and they hog the only translator ... it all MAKES SENSE [/sarcasm]


----------



## Six* (Oct 11, 2006)

About 143.

Ah, yes. * Kururu !!!!*


----------



## SaiST (Oct 11, 2006)

When I read the spoiler summary, I thought 143 would be lame as hell. But it was surprisingly entertaining.


*Spoiler*: __ 



<3 Ton-chan

WTF @ Sano... *And* Akito.

*Goooooo* Kururu! Go! XO

Maybe Ikki will be getting Kururu's Bagram in the next Trick.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 12, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> When I read the spoiler summary, I thought 143 would be lame as hell. But it was surprisingly entertaining.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm thinking some tuning action!
Also .. where the hell are all the hot stripping teachers! I wnat to take their classes!


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 12, 2006)

stupid SS... well w/e 143 was a good chapter, knowing O!G hes gonna some how make this love thing (square??) hilarious.


----------



## Six* (Oct 13, 2006)

PhantomX said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



by tuning you meant foreplay? 

funny that they both have to be naked and has to lick each other all over.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 13, 2006)

Six said:
			
		

> by tuning you meant foreplay?
> 
> funny that they both have to be naked and has to lick each other all over.



Sasuga Ogure Ito-sensei


----------



## Key (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, I'm a very big Fan of Air Gear. Could anyone help me find some translation?


----------



## isanon (Oct 15, 2006)

Sai said:


> ...
> 
> Link



there you go


----------



## Myrddhin (Oct 18, 2006)

144 is out

Link removed


----------



## isanon (Oct 18, 2006)

oooooh new chapter 

 edit
oooooh new chapter x3


----------



## SaiST (Oct 18, 2006)

SleepyGuy said:


> Hey Sai, put them up on ur site so I can redirect some fans to it.


It is done. >.>


----------



## SleepyGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

Sai said:


> It is done. >.>



Thxs. Well, prepare for lots of dls. 

Surprisingly... how come you haven't run out of bandwidth these months, Sai? The Worm redirects ppl to your site for raws and MC redirects fans there, too.


----------



## Six* (Oct 18, 2006)

there's a trans for 144 too^^


----------



## Athrum (Oct 18, 2006)

we're on page 69 w00t

Anyway, yeah i also thought that it would take some time to discover that that one was the false bagram, but im glad it was all solved fast. Again we see some conectiong with Simca being a tunner


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 19, 2006)

i'm just waiting for the WoRm to translate 144 so i can read it =D


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Oct 19, 2006)

Shur1ken said:


> i'm just waiting for the WoRm to translate 144 so i can read it =D



I believe it's out already.........


----------



## SaiST (Oct 19, 2006)

It's *been* out. He translated it about an hour or so after the raw came out.


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 19, 2006)

wtf.... i guess i wasnt paying attention or something

[EDIT]
yeah... i checked the forums but its not up, i guess im looking at the wrong area maybe?

nvm found it, it was at the bottom =o


----------



## Athrum (Oct 19, 2006)

mm i cant find it either, only 143


----------



## SaiST (Oct 19, 2006)

What? Trick 144?


----------



## Myrddhin (Oct 20, 2006)

It's not with all the Air Gear Drafts but directly in ThE WoRm Translations there's Air Gear Trick 144


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 20, 2006)

dont forget to thank him when your done =D he really likes those pats on the head


----------



## SaiST (Oct 21, 2006)

Shadow said:


> Everythng is raw? So no groups is translating this manga?


Scum-scans is still scanslating Air Gear. MangaCult has just recently merged with Haruhi-Fansubs who has a translator that's willin' to pump out one script a week.

If you can't wait for scanslations, take a look at ThE WoRm's scripts up to Trick 136(which you can *not* use for scanslating, since he is translating for Scum-scans); that should satisfy you 'til the aforementioned groups get busy. 



> _Is the anime done for good or what?_


Yes, thank Jesus.



> _Also...........which chapter is it does he beat sora's record for flying over 30 people?_


Trick 103.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 21, 2006)

> mori, or any moderator with power over this forum, could you just go on and add those two voiea links to the opening post of this thread?



done =p     **


----------



## SleepyGuy (Oct 21, 2006)

Sai said:


> MangaCult has just recently merged with Haruhi-Fansubs who has a translator that's willin' to pump out one script a week.



One script? That's too low! Three releases in one week!  

With that, Air Gear Trick 90 is out in the usual translation thread.

Drop by #haruhi-fansubs @ rizon to show ur support. Channel's pretty empty...


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, it's empty until the releases come out XD


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 22, 2006)

btw the anime Air Gear has been liscensed by ADV Films.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, they say the there will be no censored parts, but i read somewhere that the japanese dvd's still have the crows flying on those certain spots.


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 22, 2006)

wat... so ADV is gonna cut out the censorship??
hmmmmm =D


----------



## Athrum (Oct 22, 2006)

"ADV Announces Air Gear (2006-10-21 17:02:05)
At Oni-Con today, ADV Films announced that they have acquired rights to the Air Gear TV series. They will be releasing the Japanese home video version, as opposed to the broadcast version that featured some partially censored scenes"
Source: AnimeOnDVD

So yeah it appears there will be no censorship crows lol


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 22, 2006)

rofl, thats gonna be pretty hilarious, but i wasnt expecting Air Gear to be licensed so quickly


----------



## CyberPsycho (Oct 23, 2006)

I may actually buy the DVDs, maybe, just for the uncensored part!!!

This is the first that I have heard of the American Version being more uneditted than the Japanese release.

For Example Sakura Card Captor was totally changed, and many more, just the first one that came to my mind.

Anyways, How Soon will they have the Box Set out????

Does anyone know where and for how much I can get the Mangas????
Is it Worth it????

Banzai Airg Gear!!!!


----------



## Athrum (Oct 23, 2006)

Where? In a book store.
How much? about $10
Is it worth it? Every penny!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Did you just ask is an Oh Great manga worth it?  Kill yourself.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Good point, I'll admit.  Guess I don't see it that way since I buy the japanese tankobons (graphic novels) and just wait to fully understand the developments as bits get scanslated.


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 23, 2006)

i don't really know when the box set is gonna come out. I'm gonna guess after the episodes start to come out.  I'm also gonn buy it probably for the uncensorship toooooooooooooo


----------



## CyberPsycho (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah dont worry aobut it.  

It happens, and if I knew how to read it I would buy it instead, but I guess I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 23, 2006)

you guys, i have some sad news... The WoRm will no longer be translating AG because he will be on leave to University.  AG might either be delayed for a while and take a lot longer to be translated OR get dropped all together 

[EDIT]
well if he fails to enter the University, he will continue like before =P


----------



## CyberPsycho (Oct 23, 2006)

IS THE WORLD COMMING TO AN END OR WHAT!?!?!?!

Why stop it, not fair, cant we find another translator or something???


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2006)

So we're praying for his failure?


----------



## CyberPsycho (Oct 23, 2006)

that is cruel, to wish for someone's failure, but is the worm is a server that only one dude touches or translates in it, or a group which only was this guy as a translator???

Can't we find someone else or what??


----------



## Athrum (Oct 23, 2006)

errr....Haruhi-scans are still doing it, The Worm is the Scum-Scans translator.


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 23, 2006)

indeed, but wat im saying is that we will have to wait for Haruhi-Fansub to catch up to where the WoRm was at, and lets just hope that he goes into the University AND decides to still continue with AG

oh and phantom, is that Rider in your sig?


----------



## CyberPsycho (Oct 23, 2006)

*Sorry for the confusion*

ohhh, my bad, is just that I am more familiar "lately" with Hattori H,
3

Than with the Worm, I did not mean to confuse anyone 

Thanks for setting me straight, but in any case, I thought that the Scum-Scans are restricted, and no one could see them until they released it and no one could help them get them out quicker?? And last time I checked on there page they still where on chap 74, did i miss something???


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 23, 2006)

Shur1ken said:


> indeed, but wat im saying is that we will have to wait for Haruhi-Fansub to catch up to where the WoRm was at, and lets just hope that he goes into the University AND decides to still continue with AG
> 
> oh and phantom, is that Rider in your sig?



Yes, it's Rider


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2006)

I was hoping that the manga will keep going, I like the Anime.

Thanks for all the help Sai on the manga


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 23, 2006)

The manga IS still going ... the only thing is that no one will translate every chapter if The Worm drops the project (unless someone else picks it up).


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 23, 2006)

Trick 91 trans done. Find it here: Go vote NaruHina!!


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 24, 2006)

yay another job well done


----------



## isanon (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ i second to that 

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
*i just realised that there is not "to be continued" on trick 144


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 25, 2006)

Does the lack of to be continued mean there's no chapter this week?


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 25, 2006)

Ogure Ito draws both Air Gear and Tenjou Tenge, isn't it?


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 25, 2006)

yeah O!G does both of them, so thats why they are the same type of drawing



isanon said:


> ^^ i second to that
> 
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *i just realised that there is not "to be continued" on trick 144



i think O!G got lazy because some chapters don't have a "To Be Continued" to them. I just expect him to keep on writing for us =D


----------



## SaiST (Oct 25, 2006)

PhantomX said:


> Does the lack of to be continued mean there's no chapter this week?


Yep. 145'll be in next week's issue, SM#48.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 25, 2006)

Shur1ken said:


> yeah O!G does both of them, so thats why they are the same type of drawing
> 
> 
> 
> i think O!G got lazy because some chapters don't have a "To Be Continued" to them. I just expect him to keep on writing for us =D




Excuse me? I would like you to pull of that type of detailed art for two mangas. He probably gets tired at the end that he doesn't think the "To Be Continued" is needed since he knows that his fans know that there will be another chapter.  But wow, he does both of them!?!! That's freaking crazy!!! Oh yea, he inspires me.


----------



## caboose17 (Oct 25, 2006)

hey where can i find this manga? I have found a few chapters here and there but not as many as there should be for how long it has ran. Please help.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 25, 2006)

caboose17 said:


> hey where can i find this manga? I have found a few chapters here and there but not as many as there should be for how long it has ran. Please help.


​
*Air Gear Scanslations*

*Air Gear Raw Scans*


----------



## isanon (Oct 25, 2006)

Sai said:


> ​


lol poor you, and you who went thrugh all the trouble to get the likns edited to the first post


----------



## caboose17 (Oct 25, 2006)

Sai said:


> ​
> *Air Gear Scanslations*
> 
> *Air Gear Raw Scans*



sorry i saw the one on the first page and i'm downloading then now, i just didn't know how up to date they were.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 25, 2006)

dimezanime, yeah he does both but Tenjou Tenge is currently monthly so he gets plenty of time


----------



## AZNKid14 (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyone have a summary of this manga? I really would like to know because I need something to read while i am bored. Thanks.


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 25, 2006)

Umm, basically, Kid gets ass kicked, go for revenge with new "kicks", decides to be the best at flying =D


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 25, 2006)

All you need to know is that there is a lot of fanservice involving really really hot girls :X

And a guy with lots of talent trying to be the best of course.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 25, 2006)

Lol the usual Shonen title, Boy gets ass kicked, boy wants to be the best at something, i the way to the top he has to fight a lot, lots of girls after him, The difference is ITS A SUPERB ARTWORK!! And it has in-lines lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 25, 2006)

X-T said:


> dimezanime, yeah he does both but Tenjou Tenge is currently monthly so he gets plenty of time



Wow, doing all that work is not easy; even for a month. So what, Air Gear is released weekly then?


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 26, 2006)

most of the time, sometimes he likes to take (breaks?) so it comes out in 2/3 weeks


----------



## Eikichi (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I guess OG! have alot of assistants to help him do all those details.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 27, 2006)

Haha, I have nothing to do with distro, so don't look at me ;P


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 28, 2006)

Is it just going to be a site for discussion or what?


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 28, 2006)

wait is this site for distributing only?


----------



## Mugen (Oct 28, 2006)

No its going to have everything. In-depth information, downloads, forums, media and more.


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 28, 2006)

so is it for only air gear or other mangas as well?


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 28, 2006)

Sounds pretty neat, HF could use all the distro help it can get  Make sure VJain sees this, as that's his department XD


----------



## Mugen (Oct 28, 2006)

Its going to be an all airgear site. I might have another project later on that would have a bunch of indepth sites featured on a main one with news, site reviews, editorials and stuff but that would be a really long and hard task.


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 28, 2006)

mmm sounds good, i could help if you want me to


----------



## SaiST (Oct 28, 2006)

I'd be more than happy to handle some character profiles, and AT/Trick descriptions. :x


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 28, 2006)

yeah, me and sai can both help =D teamwork ftw


----------



## kahlmoo (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey, well, i mainly just signed up today to show some support and show some luv for you guys at Haruhi-Fansubs(didn't know whether to post in here or the trans. part of the forums though @_@)...I know mostly everyone's got school or work, but it's just awesome that some of you take the time to bring us the greatness of airgear. i figure i'd might as well register since i've been lurking since forever =P. hope all is well, and take care. You guys rawk.

and that site sounds pretty cool. i'd definitely check it out once ya get it running. ;]. Viva la Air Gear >=]


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 28, 2006)

YES score one for AG. another has been converted by its greatness


----------



## Athrum (Oct 29, 2006)

w00t it came out early, reps to you


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 29, 2006)

nice, thanks alot =D


----------



## Mugen (Oct 29, 2006)

Shuriken and Sai if you are serious about helping out you can contact me on msn at samurai.mugen@gmail.com or on aim at hype force. We can talk further...


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 29, 2006)

mugen i added you on MSN so yeah... ill talk to you when you get on or you can just tell me a specific time here =D

[EDIT]
i need some1 to translate 145 T_T


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 29, 2006)

nniicceee HF wins again


----------



## SaiST (Oct 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 145 Summary by whatever181_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> ok, chapter starts with ikki moving to stay in the tuner's place, while at the same time, he will be finding parts to remake his A.T... (I wonder why he moved out of kazu place...hmm...) (and look at the massive amount of parts, its a hill!! won't they damage the parts itself?)
> 
> We are then introduced to "Ruun" (pronouned ru-un), who is like the vice-leader of the house and one of the founding member... Ikki then wonder why Ruun has a male voice even though she's a female... and it seems ikki has seen her before...Anyway, as ikki begins his search of parts for his A.T, Ruun has a talk with Kururu. She asked Kururu whether she has done any tuning on him yet and kururu said no... and then Ruun explained the details of "tuning"... This conversation ends with a question directed at Kururu "do you like him?"...
> 
> Oh, skipping the next part about akito commenting on how happy ikki is, we later see Hako return nude with what seems to be "Bagram" in her hands...






Hrrrmm...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Waiting on clarification on the "details" of tuning. Then we can know if what Hako's about to do can be considered a, uh... "bad" thing.

... Hrm... "Forced" Tuning... Hrm, *hrmhrm* :B


----------



## ZarakiLee (Oct 30, 2006)

i was just wondering if this manga is still going on and who scantalates it.


----------



## ZarakiLee (Oct 30, 2006)

a few more questions, is this a good manga and is there an anime, and if so what is it up to


----------



## SaiST (Oct 30, 2006)

ZarakiLee said:


> is this a good manga


Read it, find out for yourself. 



> _and is there an anime_


Yes.

And it's *garbage*. :3



> _and if so what is it up to_


Ended at episode 25.


----------



## isanon (Oct 30, 2006)

Sai said:


> Yes.
> 
> And it's *garbage*. :3



it doesnt even deserve to be called garbage


----------



## Senbonzakura_2006 (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice chapter indeed...
We'll have to wait for an interesting turnout?!?


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 30, 2006)

Haha ... would forced tuning be considered regalia rape?


----------



## isanon (Oct 30, 2006)

i wouldnt mind if hako raped me


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 30, 2006)

maybe it is, or it could be just a bad combination of the tuner and the rider


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 30, 2006)

Haha ... I feel ashamed ... I JUST found out recently that the main characters in this series are actually middle schoolers XD I thought they were all like seniors in high school, because, to be honest, half the chicks are more developed than most 25 year old women XD


----------



## Athrum (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah i always thought of Ikki and Ringo like 18 and Mikan 19, Buccha around that age also lolol, they look so big.


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 31, 2006)

rofl yeah, but ikki is like 15 so i don't understand why O!G made them so young


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 31, 2006)

I wonder how many people in that area have used the excuse "but she looks 20!" when being tried for pedophilism?


----------



## isanon (Oct 31, 2006)

hey 15 is leagal in sweden


----------



## Shur1ken (Oct 31, 2006)

i guess Ikki is one hell of a lucky guy, at 15 he gets to be the "king" and get 3 girls


----------



## Athrum (Nov 1, 2006)

isanon said:


> hey 15 is leagal in sweden




I dont know why, but that doesnt feel right lolol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 1, 2006)

PhantomX said:


> Haha ... I feel ashamed ... I JUST found out recently that the main characters in this series are actually middle schoolers XD I thought they were all like seniors in high school, because, to be honest, half the chicks are more developed than most 25 year old women XD



Actually, teenagers today are growing more taller and gaining more pounds than ever. And it seems that the new generation just keeps on advancing faster than the previous generation. And also, when I went back to my JHS, the kids there looked like they were juniors in HS.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 1, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> Actually, teenagers today are growing more taller and gaining more pounds than ever. And it seems that the new generation just keeps on advancing faster than the previous generation. And also, when I went back to my JHS, the kids there looked like they were juniors in HS.



Or...maybe they are just manga characters drawn by Oh!Great, who always makes his characters look a lot older than they are, which is supported by seriously oversized boobs.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 1, 2006)

Zaru said:


> Or...maybe they are just manga characters drawn by Oh!Great, who always makes his characters look a lot older than they are, which is supported by seriously oversized boobs.



Well yea, but I thought that was obvious enough that I should leave it out.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 1, 2006)

of course, but O!G used to do hentai, so he draws them that way on purpose? (fan service =D)


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 1, 2006)

Ahhh .. if he used to do Hentai that would explain a LOT


----------



## Myrddhin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know why you're all suddenly surprised .... most of manga character/teenagers are always looking as if they were 18+, no ?


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 2, 2006)

i agree but O!G draws them as if they hit puberty really early and they seem to be very developed =D


----------



## Myrddhin (Nov 2, 2006)

yeah ... and I hav to admit I prefer to see them like that and not like 14-years-old...


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, this was news to me b/c I just started watching anime/reading manga this summer XD

Why doesn't he just put them in a setting fitting to how they look? Would the story REALLY change all that much if they were college students or something (except for the fact that ikki is an idiot who would never get into college XD)?


----------



## Athrum (Nov 2, 2006)

No need of college students, if they were around 18 would be ok, and he could aproach the love scene with a more natural and normal look, instead of 15 year olds preocupied with first kisses.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 2, 2006)

but i guess how ikki acts kinda fits the immature 15 year old.
but the body just doesnt fit their age like Ringo and her attitude about protecting people tend to be very mature sometimes so its hard to tell

and O!G makes a lot of his "jokes" and that doesnt help either


----------



## Zeig (Nov 3, 2006)

So, anyone know where i can maybe get Chapter 75? :S

EDIT// Nevermind. ^^


----------



## Six* (Nov 3, 2006)

maybe, i think, its because air gear is aimed for 15+ readers?

hey O!Gs jokes are good...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 4, 2006)

Lol, FYI, OH!GREAT-sensei still does Hentai.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 4, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> Lol, FYI, OH!GREAT-sensei still does Hentai.



Lol ... tell me where to find this ...


----------



## isanon (Nov 4, 2006)

PhantomX said:


> Lol ... tell me where to find this ...


the only hentai series i know he has done is silky whip


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 4, 2006)

i didn't know that O!G still did hentai... i thought he stopped and decided to pick up on manga instead.



Six said:


> maybe, i think, its because air gear is aimed for 15+ readers?
> 
> hey O!Gs jokes are good...



i never said his jokes were bad.. im just saying his jokes don't help when it comes to determing why he makes them look so old


----------



## blackness (Nov 4, 2006)

Naked Star by Oh! Great <3 The drawing style is pretty far developed, much better than in Silky Whip and definitely comparable to the later Tenjou Tenge Volumes or even early Air Gear *-*; Pretty explicit stuff and probably not even that old ... maybe 1 or 2 years ôo;


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 4, 2006)

=o she resembles someone in his other mangas =D


----------



## Athrum (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah OG did some Hentai on the side during last year, i believe that in one of them Bob an Nagi make a cameo.


----------



## Hadora (Nov 4, 2006)

PhantomX said:


> Lol ... tell me where to find this ...




Link removed


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome back Hadora


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 4, 2006)

Silky Whip is a decent H-Manga series the art isn't his best pretty hardcore in some areas. So beware oh and there's some beastiality. If you don't know what that means then be glad you don't. Though I'm okay with Furries...


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 5, 2006)

rofl gutsu, thanks for the advice


----------



## Hadora (Nov 5, 2006)

PhantomX said:


> Welcome back Hadora



THX PhantomX


----------



## kahlmoo (Nov 5, 2006)

Hadora said:


> THX PhantomX



O_O
=< bigger pics plz XD...are those from Naked Star? or silky whip? XD
lol, funny how most of the Oh!G threads turn into hentai discussions XD.


----------



## kahlmoo (Nov 5, 2006)

Shur1ken said:


> i think those pics are from ag.
> next chapter i believe


oh wow....i haven't really been keeping up with the raws though. guess i should probably start now =< lol.

Thanks for those recommendations Gutsu..but Shur1ken's right. the link isn't working ;_; 5 Fire and G-Cubed sound rather interesting. Oh!G hentai ftw


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok, really, thanks for the link to Natsume website! Now I get to learn more of the ways of Oh!Great-sensei!!


----------



## kahlmoo (Nov 6, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> Ok, really, thanks for the link to Natsume website! Now I get to learn more of the ways of Oh!Great-sensei!!


Yeah XD, now all we need are some english translations  
i think i'll try looking for some =<

oh right, thanks for the link hadora, i didn't realize there were DL untill like...10 minutes ago XD.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 6, 2006)

Hadora needs to post larger pictures of the scans


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 6, 2006)

heh, i want the next raw release of ag 
BYAAAA!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 6, 2006)

So I just bought volume 13-15 of AG.  And aside from Iron Clock being such a monstrous beast and the skull skate guy being kind of wierd, I am still pretty much lost.  Of course I have been drugged all weekend and have 2 tests, a paper, work, and math to learn, but still.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 6, 2006)

umm.... are you lost about the story?? or just a specific part?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 6, 2006)

Let's start with volume 13.  What the hell happened to the lightning king?


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 6, 2006)

Gabishi kicked his ass ... but he avenges himself in due time


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 6, 2006)

well you don't see the battle itself, but its assumed that Nue got his ass handed to him by the members of SF


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 7, 2006)

It'll be a while before we catch up leon 

spoilers are gooooooood


----------



## Senbonzakura_2006 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great the releases kepp coming more and more often...
*Just waiting for ch.146 raw to be released*
Thanx for the info!


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 7, 2006)

^Spoilers make me drop an entire series depending on how much I like it.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 7, 2006)

heh, dont worry, these spoilors are awesome\

[edit]
btw you need to fix your links, one of them is for To Heart


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 7, 2006)

heh thx a bunch =D


----------



## Six* (Nov 8, 2006)

146 raw is released.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 8, 2006)

omg plz some1 give me a link to the RELEASE!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeh, I guess that dude was part of SF.  I saw how Nue and his tuner rocked house in that.  But man, WHY is SF acting all bitchy towards Genisis?  Seems, like the old dogs won't move over.  And man, ANOTHER flame road guy?  Geez, it's getting old.  Though, because It was Kazu-shama being cool I won't complain too much.  

Granted it would've been better if whatsherface didn't have to come in to help.  But eh, I'm gonna complain until I see kazu step up the whole way through a fight?  Btw, is his fan girl officially part of the team?  I saw her in trek and was like 'whoa.'  

So...Ikki's know's that double fang tech from Tenjou tenge now...?




That's the rest of my questions.  Holla.


----------



## Myrddhin (Nov 8, 2006)

thx for the link .. can't wait to read it


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish someone could translate 146 XD or at least give us a synopsis


----------



## SaiST (Nov 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _146_ 



Whaaat the hell. Ikki must be beastly with the Wind Regalia, because O!G's taking his sweet time giving it to him.


*Spoiler*: _Summary by ThE WoRm_ 





			
				ThE WoRm said:
			
		

> Ikki is dreaming a dream about how much a nikuman is heavenly and he suddenly wakes up when Hako is on him "Trying something". We find out she's not really naked, but she has something transparent on her body. She asks Ikki to become his tuner (Make me your "special part" she said)
> 
> Kururu assembles an A-T with bare seconds, Makigami tells her it looks good, but it's not sychronized, the parts don't fit, the A-T falls apart, she tells her she needs to do better and so, and she mentions the day when she found out about Kururu, saying that She is as good as Simca (Meaning simca was probably really Sora's tuner) it seems like Makigami is going to leave her position and give it Kururu, already... She said "Tomorrow we'll offically tell the other members", and than she mentions that she is worried about Kururu being too different than others... Like she's becoming a "too much special part"
> Ikki refuses Hako's proposal, and than Agito appears on the Hako and Ikki scene, and explains it to Hako, about her not being Kururu, neither Ringo or Simca, and about there being an "answer" to truth in the world. Ikki tells Hako that she won't make him fly in the sky, so he can't use her. Being mad she's about to go, but than Lune appears and tells her to give him/her (I'll reffer to Lune as a him) the "bagram", she does so, and he tells her that if she wouldn't have done it, he would've cut off her hand and taken it by force, he shows her he was prepeared, all that was left from the regalia is the bagram, or so he concludes. The next scene is Lune's hand being cut off, the same hand holding the bagram. Someone who'se face looks like a school for a second appears and snatchs the bagram. What will go on? End of chapter.











Agmaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But man, WHY is SF acting all bitchy towards Genisis?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I've looked over the summaries and scripts of Ringo's conversation with Ikki about the matter a few times now, and I'm still not entirely sure what their purpose is. Guarding the Trophaeum in order to prevent the coming of another Sky King, guarding the Regalia so they don't fall into the wrong hands and end up being used as weapons, some rubbish about freedom. Meh.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> _And man, ANOTHER flame road guy?_



*Spoiler*: __ 



Eh, just means there're only two now. Sano used to run Flame Road, and uses some of SpitFire's techniques for his own Tricks, but it's not the same, especially with that ball A-T of his.

Kazu's the one with the capacity to be King, unlike Sano.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> _Btw, is his fan girl officially part of the team?_


Yep.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> _So...Ikki's know's that double fang tech from Tenjou tenge now...?_


Somethin' like that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Forged Needle, they called it in TenTen, right?

What Ikki's doing is creating a gust of wind, but it doesn't seem to be used for attack. Rather, as a means of initiating the Wind Regalia's Infinity Air.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 8, 2006)

thx for the link, and thx for the summary sai. 146 is awesome, waiting for 147 now =D


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Nov 8, 2006)

Sai said:


> *Spoiler*: _146_
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaat the hell. Ikki must be beastly with the Wind Regalia, because O!G's taking his sweet time giving it to him.



*Spoiler*: __ 




that or the bagram's really that damn strong.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 8, 2006)

heh..


*Spoiler*: __ 



or it the bagram could be more than just meets the eye...  also i guess you need it to become to sky king too so sf would steal it...


----------



## SaiST (Nov 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You don't need Bagram to become Sky King. All of the 8 main Roads Kings have the ability to become Sky King; the Wing Road is just the "purest" of those Roads, I believe.

Plus, there *is* a "Sky Regalia".

And just having the Wind Regalia won't mean much, they have to have the talent to use the Wing Road's Infinity Air. And as I understand it, Ikki is the only one running that Road, hence why he was acknowledged as the Wind King long before he received Bagram.

If this is indeed the work of Sleeping Forest, I imagine they're going to attempt to destroy Bagram, or at least keep it away from Ikki, who is the one closest to Sky King, rather than attempt to make use of it.


----------



## Key (Nov 8, 2006)

Just finished the anime version and it doesn't make sense. Ikki is way overrated. I know this is the manga section but wtf with the ending. Also How did Ikki get his hand on the wind regalia? I know he didn't win it from someone.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll let somebody else answer your questions about the anime, as I don't follow that garbage.



SKYKING said:


> Also How did Ikki get his hand on the wind regalia? I know he didn't win it from someone.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The Wind Regalia core, "Bagram", are the two wheels he received from the two old folks of Glam Slum at the end of Volume 1 of the manga. They were originally Sora's, but they were stolen from him by the former Gem King, Kilik, upon his betrayal... And somehow ended up with Glam Slum after all those years.

Ikki, at this point, is totally unaware of the importance of these parts. He tries to equip them, but they do not function at all, so he throws them in his drawer full of A-T parts. It is later indirectly revealed through Sora's description of the wheels that Ikki discovers that he's had the Wind Regalia core all this time. 

Rika fetches them for him, and he then gives them to Tool Toul To, a group of A-T repairgirls, basically. They use the broken wheels, and reference info from Sora to rebuild the Wind Regalia. Two Wind Regalia cores are made by two girls. One Ikki uses, but breaks down on him due to a flaw in design. The other Bagram, the potentially flawless, "real" Wind Regalia as some like to call it, is what's being fought over right now.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 9, 2006)

hmmm


*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm wondering about the regalia that Hako had.  I'm just thinking about all the new changes she made and such and why she decided to give it to that guy anyway. and im also wondering what that clear thing was on her =D


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I think that clear thing is the outfit they wear when they are tuning. And I also doubt that they would've had Hako modify Kururu's Bagram, otherwise it wouldn't be as impacting and meaningful when she finally gives them to him :\


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Sai.  I doubt Kazu will do that, though.  What's the deal with the clock's wheels now?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2006)

Shur1ken said:


> hmmm
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


*Somebody* hasn't been reading the summaries!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Doubtful that any changes to the Bagram were made. Hako's "prototype" Bagram broke down specifically due to the material she used for the wheels. Changing that, you would probably just make new wheels entirely, no? oo;

She gave Rune the wheels because he told her to, basically. Said it was all that was left of the Wind Regalia; and if she hadn't given it to him, he would have taken the wheels by force by cutting off her hand with the weapon he was holding.

Fun guy.

The outfit = "Sensor Clothes". To quote whatever181:

_"what Ruun said was something about a tuner making use of a "sensor suit", an "SC" (sensor clothes?costume?), to read the information regarding all of the king's body information...

The "sound" (i have no idea why the katakana for "data" is used for "sound" here...) then makes use of the remaining energy of the "factory" (i suppose they are referring to the "SC"??) to analyse and adjust the body to its upmost adaptability...

And it seems that while tuning, the heart must be of absolute purity and truthfulness if not... (well i dun know what will happen, they didnt mention what will happen if its not...lol)

Anyway, Ruun says that information regarding stuff like heart beat, blood flow, eyes movement, sweat, organs, hormone balance will be known in real time... (wow, its more detailed than a damn body check up!! and i guess tuner could tell if a guy is horny or not? lol!!)

Another thing i'm thinking is, i think Ruun is using a special suit that is similar to an "SC"..it seems she can tell how kururu feels since after she asked kururu "do you like him?", kururu pulled away her hands and Ruun said "see?"... It appears during the talk, Ruun has been analysing her??"_






Agmaster said:


> Thanks Sai.  I doubt Kazu will do that, though.  What's the deal with the clock's wheels now?



*Spoiler*: __ 



He's using "Ball-Roller" type A-T. They give you a nice shot of 'em at the beginning of the first chapter of volume 14. Quotin' wiki:

_"It is able to achieve a unique walking sensation normal ATs cannot. On the flip side, difficulty in handling the Ball-Roller AT is very high, and its speed and jumping capabilities are lower than wheel ATs. It is also a lot more costly."_


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 9, 2006)

well seeing how clock is rich, he can buy those =D
also Sai, thanks for the info about the suit. it was really getting to me =D i guess with those suits, couldnt they be really good at AT....


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2006)

Or buy the volumes.  >.>


----------



## blackness (Nov 10, 2006)

I haven't quite understood the most recent events yet ;_; Massive spoilers. Maaassive. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's actually a lot that i don't understand, especially about the Wind Regalia:

It originally belonged to the former Wind King who was defeated and got the Regalia's core stolen from him. As far as I've understood it disappeared for quite a while and then was miraculously passed to Ikki by that old gramps in one of the first chapters, right?

But, as far as I've understood it, it was broken and couldn't be used. So he put it into his desk. And that's where the confusion begins:

He left it there and it was found by Rika, right? What did she do to it? Leave it there?

And then these Tool-Girls ... try to make Ikki a new regalia? By building it from scratch? Or did they get their hands on the original regalia's core (how?) and try to build a new Wind Regalia by using and repairing the old core? I really must have missed something.

And then there's even more confusion: Kururu and that other girl are competing, right? The other girl wants to make Ikki a new Regalia on her own, or what are those girls actually trying to pull off?

And she did secretly swap the parts that she made and the parts that Kururu made, right? So what did Ikki use in his fight against Ringo? Kururu's parts or that from the other girl x_x;? Ah, so confusing!


----------



## SaiST (Nov 10, 2006)

Del-Ray has been doing an excellent job with Air Gear, I hear. I'll be picking up their first two volumes next month.



blackness said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



She gave it to Ikki, and Ikki then gave it to Tool Toul To.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> _And then these Tool-Girls ... try to make Ikki a new regalia? By building it from scratch? Or did they get their hands on the original regalia's core (how?) and try to build a new Wind Regalia by using and repairing the old core? I really must have missed something._



*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikki gave them the broken Bagram to build a new one using that as reference. Information on the Bagram, and the rest of the Wind Regalia was recieved first hand from Sora, and from records/videos of Sora in action, I believe. This is how they were able to reproduce the Wind Regalia.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> _And then there's even more confusion: Kururu and that other girl are competing, right? The other girl wants to make Ikki a new Regalia on her own, or what are those girls actually trying to pull off?_



*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically, it's a one-sided competition. As it seems Hako's the one trying to fight for Ikki's affection. Because of her strong desire to be Ikki's Tuner, she was the first to gather all the necessary research materials after the broken Bagram was reclaimed, and Mikagami allowed her to rebuild the Wind Regalia because of that. But due to Kururu's talent(Pledge King successor and all that), once she expressed her desire to become Ikki's Tuner, and rebuild the Wind Regalia core, it's like it was officially done. 

This, and Ikki's refusal to take the A-T that Hako built for him a while later(he first assumed it was Kururu's, when he found out it wasn't, he rejected it and asked for his old A-T back) is probably what lead her to switching Kururu's Wind Regalia core with her own in Volume 16; determined to prove her work was superior.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> _And she did secretly swap the parts that she made and the parts that Kururu made, right? So what did Ikki use in his fight against Ringo? Kururu's parts or that from the other girl x_x;?_



*Spoiler*: __ 



From the other girl, Hako. They broke down due to the material she used to construct the wheels, apparently. Probably the very reason she was so confident that her wheels were superior to Kururu's.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 11, 2006)

almight sai, who have answers to questions


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 11, 2006)

It's not that he has the answers to them, it's that he takes the time to answer them


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 11, 2006)

true true, sai seems to have lots of time on his hands =D unlike some of us who tend to be lazy... cough*me*cough


----------



## SaiST (Nov 11, 2006)

Shur1ken said:


> true true, sai seems to have lots of time on his hands =D


I honestly don't. 0_o It just doesn't take much time at all to answer whatever questions I see.

Quick fingers + decent internet connection + encyclopedic knowledge of useless things + bookmarks of various AG sources/threads for quick reference = fast answers. ;D

You guys're just *lazy*. Lazy to da *max!* >:x


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 11, 2006)

Sai said:


> You guys're just *lazy*. Lazy to da *max!* >:x



This man has easily seen right through me XD


----------



## SaiST (Nov 12, 2006)

*Very first post* of this thread, Akyra.

Damn it, mori, you were right. >_<


----------



## caboose17 (Nov 12, 2006)

everyone asks that question their first time here


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 12, 2006)

Actually they are all me ... I just make a myriad of accounts specifically to pester Sai >: )


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 12, 2006)

> Somebody hasn't been reading the summaries!



can one of you guys point me to where these summaries might be? i was trying to read the raws but it's a bit time-consumming looking up so many kanjis. 

thanks


----------



## isanon (Nov 13, 2006)

caboose17 said:


> everyone asks that question their first time here


i didnt 
i had alreaddy read all available scanslations and found ScumScans homepage when i found this thread  
people need to rely a bit more on their own search skills rather than others


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 13, 2006)

as Sai was saying before, most of us are lazy, LAZY TO DA MAX!!!!


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 14, 2006)

so i was wondering, what do you guys think mikan and ume's positions are in sleeping forest? everyone in SF is supposed to be a road king/queen right? but that would seem pretty crazy for all four sisters to have been road queens at one point or another. also, it there are only nine roads, it would seem like not too many are left for them


----------



## SaiST (Nov 14, 2006)

nalex43 said:


> so i was wondering, what do you guys think mikan and ume's positions are in sleeping forest? everyone in SF is supposed to be a road king/queen right? but that would seem pretty crazy for all four sisters to have been road queens at one point or another. also, it there are only nine roads, it would seem like not too many are left for them



*Spoiler*: __ 



There are more than those 8 main Roads(Wing Road, Flame Road, Bloody Road, Sonia Road, Rising Road, Over Road, Ring Road, and Jade Road). Sleeping Forest also has a Horn King and Water King in Gabishi and Om respectively--they also appear to have A-T that are similarly equipped like Regalia, and can use Infinity Air.

So, while Sleeping Forest was made up of the 8 main Road Kings during Sora's time, even with all but one of those 8 main Road Kings allied with Genesis at the moment, it's still possible that Sleeping Forest is comprised entirely of Kings. Or, at least, Stormriders that are not acknowledged as Kings, but can ride on a level similar to them(like Sano "Iron Clock" Yasuyoshi, for example).

Mikan and Ume could fit in either mold.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 14, 2006)

heheh buts its really hard to imagine what their roads would be...


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 14, 2006)

Hehe, it would be amusing to watch Ume pwn someone with the Loli Road XD


----------



## Diaketh (Nov 14, 2006)

PhantomX said:


> Hehe, it would be amusing to watch Ume pwn someone with the Loli Road XD



It's decided then! Onigiri vs Ume deathmatch of doom! Smelly Road vs loli Road!


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 14, 2006)

ah lol i posted that in the translation section. if i wasn't supposed to sai, please delete my post.

anyways mikan has ramen road lol. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



weird thing is that rika would let those three be a part of sleeping forest when kilik is there and he's the one who betrayed her and sora and all the originals...


----------



## SaiST (Nov 14, 2006)

It's fine there too. But I couldn't delete it even if I wanted to. ;P


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's one of those oddities that hasn't been explained just yet.

Kilik, technically, isn't a part of Sleeping Forest anymore. He seems to still have some degree of influence over it's current members(as seen with Om), and capable of overruling Ringo's leadership in some cases; but it could be that the Noyamano sisters are unaware of Kilik pulling the strings from afar. This could also lead to some members of Sleeping Forest fighting with Ikki later down the road once Kilik comes out in the open.


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah gabishi and om seemed terrified of return after they lost. still you would think that rika would know at least something. but i guess ringo's information source isn't all that great when she doesn't even recognize agito as the former fang king in his fight vs the bulls


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 14, 2006)

hah, i guess the worm is pretty pissed off at people flaming at him.



*Spoiler*: __ 



hmm, maybe something will happen in sf and ringo might just leave and join Ikki's side instead when she finds out that Kilik's been pulling strings??? who knows, maybe the real villian is Kilik...?


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 14, 2006)

for some reason, i just don't like ringo. must be the looks. i just hate the glasses and pig tails and everything about the ways she looks...i hope ikki doesn't end up with her.
anyhow

*Spoiler*: __ 



when i think about the current sf right now though, i wonder if they even stand a chance against ikki and everyone. i mean om was beat by benkei who isn't even a king, though she may be good enough, and although gabishi did take out nue,  iron fought him on enev ground. then ikki beat ringo with a poorly made regalia. if he had the real deal, it seems he'd whoop up. maybe gabishi and om are some of the weaker sf's. hopefully that new guy in 146 will tell us something about sf


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 14, 2006)

Ringo does have her good side to her sometimes...


*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, but my question is, the guy who got his hand cut off is in sf or the guy who stole the regalia from that other guy. maybe the guy who stole the regalia from the other guy is from a different team... that can bring up new possibilities =D


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i thought the guy with his hand chopped off was in tool toul to like hako and kururu. the guy that just took the wind regalia, i think, is from SF. his hoodie has a skull emblem on itwhich is kind of similar to gabishi's clothes. anyways, i hope he doesn't get away with it. otherwise it really will take forever for ikki to get his regalia




btw kururu really reminds me of winry from FMA. i guess the reason's obvious lol


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Nov 14, 2006)

though Ringo seems to be miles away from Ikki in the AT world, I think she's still somewhat of an infant to the overall plot. Or maybe I'm wrong. She may not approve of certain things that Ikki's doing, but she definitely cares for him. She may have the made the call on Simca's attack, but I doubt she would approve on anything like assassinating Ikki or any of his friends. Ringo may be, but Crazy Apple...............is another story. And Rika and co. may know about Kilik, but maybe there's a rule or something in the Troph-majig that don't allow them to do anything. I mean it seems that the sisters are intent on following the rules. Mikan warned Ringo about her involvement with Ikki's team and she would beat the crap out of her if Ringo breaks that rule. But whatever it is, OG's yet to tell us. It may be that Rika/Rigno/SF(new)'s ingnorant/oblivious to Kilik and pals or they just can't do anything about it.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 15, 2006)

so in all, is Kilik is part of SF? or is he just doing his own thing now?


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 15, 2006)

well i thought he was a part of SF but according to others, he renounced his position as gem king so he can't be in SF without being a king. i guess he is lurking around and pulling their strings though since gabishi and om are scared. or maybe they're just scared of ringo. who knows


----------



## Athrum (Nov 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's not entirely true, altough he did renounce his position as a king to Nike, there is only one King in SF. Also i dont think they are that weak, Gabishi did kick Nue's ass and Iron Clock used to be the flame king, even so Gabishi fought on even ground with him. Om was another story, she lost to Benkei, but we dont know her full powers, yeat she did rule the Kansai region together with Yoshi (Take doesnt count since its only a forum)


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well i'm hoping that sf isn't weak but so far, three of them have lost against three people who aren't even kings. gabishi, om, and ringo lost to iron clock, benkei, and ikki. keep in mind that *benkei and iron don't even have regalias* and ikki's was poorly made and ikki has only been riding for a few months. and no iron was never king. he wanted to be king but spitfire was better. the only one who's lost is nue. i'm just saying that hopefully this is the extent of SF, and it most likely isn't.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 15, 2006)

=/ guess we won't know till later i guess


*Spoiler*: __ 



well Ikki is a king, since he used his regalia. so actually Ikki is the wing king... also benkei won the fight against Om because genesis came and Om decided to suicide... but Kazu stopped her =D


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



but benkei had already broken through om's best attack that's why she was gonna commit suicide. it's not like genesis would have interferred. it was an official match. and ikki became king in the fight, he was king prior to that.




but yeah i guess we'll find out soon enough, hopefully in the next chapter


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Nov 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



holy crap!!!! lune is pretty elite.........didn't realize that TTT can do some fighting.


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 16, 2006)

here is a rough translation i did for 147, latest raw
forgive me for spelling errors, and in one or two places i could figure out the translation but oh well. enjoy!
147

*Spoiler*: __ 




page01
1: is this feeling a crime?

page02
1: in this person's sudden attack, he severs rune's left hand and obtains the wind regalia

page03
n/a

page04
n/a

page05
2
agito:that's it! after him!

3
mystery guy:che...

page06-07
n/a

page08
2
agito:gua..haa...
wha...

3
impossible...now...what...just happened!?

page09
2
ikki...? what on earth..how could this...!?

3
rune:you ok?

agito:i'll definitely pay that guy back for it

ikki:thats that's right you're!..to a hospital fast...

rune:it's not a problem

6
rune: ah..shit that's too much trouble...anyways if you have a complaint, take it up with snail.

rune:in any case they were able totake the regalia although...with a tuner...

7
...

hako-san?

page10
2
..sorry..

3
makigami:that mysterious man...took the wind regalia and Hako...what the meaning of this?

4
ikki:that's why we can't take this situation lightly right? Hurry..the Police..!!

5
kururur:...hako...

6
Agito:well speaking from experience these days..with new footwear they should be able to get going in no time
if they go by air...i can probably get in touch with Akira or kaito

page11
2
rune: you can't

3
makigami:we can't let the police get involved in this

makigami:hako...is okay, definitely at the very least they won't do anything terrible to her i think

5
?:...hey...that...are you serious about what you said? "they won't do anything" you think?...

	and...if they do?...

?:you guys don't make any sense do you?

6
ikki:...since...

ikki:it's AT

page12
1
ikki:this is the life of a person we're talking about!

ikki: Fuck you!!

2
makigami:Stand down Brat!! you were a bedwetting punk ever since you were born and you're still one

makigamion't act like you know everything!!

page13:
1
ikki:!..

2
makigami:"The enemy"...from former times...is probably trying to collect the regalias by any means

3
makigami:the sole purpose of Tool Toul To was to serve as backup for the King

makigami:the right to wield the tremendous power of this regalia

4:
makigami: you must have know the time would come

makigami:that right to carry it is the king's obligation...this burden!!

page14
1
..and...i too..

knew this (would come)

2
kururu:...?

3
do these kids truly...understand everything?

to shoulder this weight and carry sucha power...

5
agito:where are we?

runey up okay  now move the lower half all the way up

ikki you...why the fuck do i have to do this...

6
kururu:the ceiling...we can't see the material it's made of can we...

7
kururu:usually, it's a board rider of course as for the means, it's not inserted in that other place

page15
1
rune:that's the door which leads to the "Trophaeum Tower" (sorry forgot how to spell that)
	the home of

rune: Gram Scale

2:
ikki: tro...

ikki:gram...?

that...?

here...?

page 16
i
mikanme ringo today's steak day

2
mikan?:hee..that bird is number one on the menu and it's signal will pave the way to heaven (i couldn't read this very well so i made up BS that i think is close enough)

3
show the way!! your natural form!!

4
ikki:hey hey you shut up! where do you think you're goin!!

5
old man: Hoo HOo (can't read the rest)

6
old man: to seek that one thing in the world

7
makigami:Surprised? the "tower" is merely the host to the tournament
	something that you thought didn't exist right?

page17
1
:and also, the tower

:extends upwards with no limit

3
...i know it...i
this place...i've been here before...!!

bubble:it's calling...

4
ikki:it's calling...!!

page18-19
my first time

i understood the world of the night

this night..!!


here is the rider's trophaeum!
here is where it all starts and ends




man

*Spoiler*: __ 



lune /rune is hella creepy. and that mystery guy was pretty powerful yo. it seems like he may have been kilik as well. in one frame you can see the cross in his eyeball, which kilik had as well. anyways, i feel bad for hako now. it's ikki to the rescue. she'll like him even more though...oh well.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 16, 2006)

Ah...


*Spoiler*: __ 



So that really was Kilik.


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah i'm pretty confident it's kilik now that his eyeball was shown hehe. but i wonder what the heck ikki is planning to do without his AT's




btw i read all of airgear in about a week so i have one question about people's perspective on this. is it just me or did the story just kinda get crazy somewhere? i mean first, they got flying rollerblades and that's cool i guess. but now it's to the point where their rollerblades can shoot plasma lasers, stop time, and all sorts of shit...how the heck are cops supposed to fight that? i bit farfetched it seems but i guess the imagination's a wonderful thing.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 16, 2006)

The A-T aren't shooting lasers and stopping time. ;P 


*Spoiler*: __ 



In Sano's case, he's using his blinding speed and his intelligence to create the "illusion" of him manipulating time. If SpitFire or Kazu shared his intellect, they'd be able to do the same thing.

With all of the projectiles(Agito's Fang, Ringo's Thorn, Gabishi's... brake-heat-thingy. >_>), it's more like they're taking advantage of the pent up energy form their movements and/or rotation of their A-T's wheels to use those tricks.

So yeah, it's kind of crazy. But I don't think O!G has taken it to some nonsensical level just yet. Only thing that bugs me at this point is how the Wind Regalia can produce a *tornado*. o_o

I have kind of a theory about Kilik's trick as well. Though I doubt I can put it into words.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 16, 2006)

mmmm, although O!G is trying to make some sense into it.  He even gives reasonable explainations about it


*Spoiler*: __ 



man this new chapter lightens up a lot of things.  First of all, it looks like Kilik is doing his own thing.  I think that the guy who got his hand cut off was with SF and Kilik is like, i'm gonna do what the hell i want.  another thing is, Kururu is probably gonna come and give Ikki some nice new pairs of AT's.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 16, 2006)

Well returning to the previous conversation, also neither Om nor Gabishi have regalias so they fought on the same level with them. Yeah iron was not the Flame King, my bad, but has a power of 82 and he ran the flame road so he is really really strong.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 16, 2006)

X-T said:


> also neither Om nor Gabishi have regalias


They do, actually:

_
sano: Anyway... It seems like that there are still regalias flowing in the world that I don't even know their name

17-

1
Regalia... Ah... I see..._

Referring to Gabishi's there.

They're both Kings, they both use Infinity Air, they have Regalia.


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah i recall gabishi saying his regalia liked feasting on human flesh or some shit like that.

and om is water queen so she must have a regalia.

yeah sai i know what you mean but before it seemed like they were just rollerblades. but now it like these rollerblades can harness that much power. it's a little crazy but not completely crazy yet. OG does attempt to offer explanations so i'll give him credit for that. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



but i expect when ikki fights kilik (if they do) it will be a bit unreal then


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 16, 2006)

oh yeah and according to this pic
*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 



rune is not part of SF. in SF are mikan ume om ringo guy w/headwrap muscleman and cloakguy (gabishi is captured). none of them even remotely look like rune. and rune can't be a part of them since he's with TTT already




anyways sai why don't you give the kilik theory a shot anyways. it's always interesting to hear what people have to say.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 16, 2006)

o0; Who said Rune was a part of Sleeping Forest?

... Bad Shur1ken! [highlight]BAD![/highlight]

_* Sai swats Shur1ken with a newspaper a few times._

Pointed out in a summary of Trick 145 that Rune was one of Tool Toul To's oldest members, iirc.

As for the theory... 

Later. >_>


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 16, 2006)

hmmm, guess not... he could be a double agent??? =D
Well, as we know


*Spoiler*: __ 



that there is a high probability that hes Kilik, but then again he could be a poser instead. also as they were saying that Kilik is the last boss, he can make an appearence, but that doesn't mean that hes gonna kill everyone


----------



## xainxodik (Nov 16, 2006)

gawd!  I'm still stuck on 78, where the heck are you guys getting later chapters?


----------



## Whitelie (Nov 16, 2006)

uhm.... where can i find translation for chapter 138-140 of air gear??


----------



## Athrum (Nov 16, 2006)

They DO?? MM.... i fell like crap now lol i was wrong then...
Anyway in that pic that short guy from SF is Om.


----------



## blackness (Nov 17, 2006)

I love Om T__T;

I have a question tho XD 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The regalia that was stolen, was it the one that Hako took from Kururu earlier? Or what is it exactly O_o; The one that Ikki used against Ringo is broken, right? Why can't they just make a new one ?o;


----------



## SaiST (Nov 17, 2006)

blackness said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The regalia that was stolen, was it the one that Hako took from Kururu earlier?


Yes.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> _The one that Ikki used against Ringo is broken, right?_


Completely.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> _Why can't they just make a new one ?o;_



*Spoiler*: __ 



1.) It takes quite a bit of time, and work, for one.

2.) Having multiple Regalia out there is kind of a bad idea. With the case before, with both Hako and Kururu recreating the Wind Regalia by themselves, Hako's was considered more of a "prototype", while Kururu's was the real deal. But to have multiple, fully functional Bagram out there could make things problematic--increases the chance of them falling into the wrong hands and being used as terrible weapons, like Ringo was talking about during her fight with Ikki.

Reclaiming the Regalia that is already there is probably the safest solution, and Mikagami seems to know who is responsible, so it's not like they've got zero leads looking for the Wind Regalia core from before..


----------



## Athrum (Nov 17, 2006)

On thing that im still curious about is why Kilik seems to be focused on Bagram and not on the other Regalias...


----------



## SaiST (Nov 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe Sora said that Bagram was supposed to be many times greater than the other 7 Regalia(could you double check Trick 138 for that, nalex?). At first I took it as boasting/favoritism/bias, but after seeing the Bagram's Infinity Air in action, and getting a lil' bit of clarification on what Sora said *after* that, I think there's more to it than the fact that he was the former Wind King...

And in case you're all curious, Sora said something along the lines of the Bagram's Infinity Air creating a very large number of trick paths throughout the air. Basically allowing Ikki to use the sky as his playground, and "Geppou" all day, as I predicted soon after 138 came out. 

With this in mind, you have to wonder what exactly the Sky Regalia is supposed to do. I can only imagine it being a step up from the Wind Regalia.


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 17, 2006)

sounds about right from what i remember. unfortunately i can't look at the raws cuz my main computer is f**ked. if you could post the link to the raws download page, i'll have a look though 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 it's also really hard for them to make a new regalia because they needed the info from the bagram that was recorded from sora's experience with it. now that kilik has taken it, they don't have the data so...i guess it would be very time-consuming to start from scratch. yeah i'll go with sai on the sky regalia. it's probably just the wind regalia "evolved/upgraded" cuz i can't really see it becoming something radically differend from what they've got at the moment.


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hmmm i think thats also right.  when the 8 kings gather at the tower, the sky king was suppose to come down right? so that means that maybe a special regalia maybe needed for the Sky King?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 17, 2006)

nalex43 said:


> sounds about right from what i remember. unfortunately i can't look at the raws cuz my main computer is f**ked. if you could post the link to the raws download page, i'll have a look though


buy propecia
buy propecia



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> _it's also really hard for them to make a new regalia because they needed the info from the bagram that was recorded from sora's experience with it. now that kilik has taken it, they don't have the data so...i guess it would be very time-consuming to start from scratch._



*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt it would be from scratch, they'd have to have some readily available data on the Wind Regalia core since rebuilding it. All the information Hako retreived from Sora was already on record.






Shur1ken said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> when the 8 kings gather at the tower, the sky king was suppose to come down right? so that means that maybe a special regalia maybe needed for the Sky King?


Y'know, I went and double-checked ThE WoRm's scripts of 135 to provide you with a quote, but I noticed that Ringo, in his translation, refers to the Wind Regalia as the "Regalia of Regalias". I then checked his translation of 136, and then she goes on to call the *Sky* Regalia the "Regalia of Regalias" in 136. 

Mistake?

nalex, would be appreciated if you could double check this as well:

*135:* buy propecia
*136:* buy propecia

Pretty sure those are the right pages...

This is where I thought it was confirmed that a Regalia for the Sky King exists...

_* Sai waits on clarification._


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 17, 2006)

k i'll try those pages you posted 

135 18
ringo talks about the true power of the one they call "king"
something about the trophauem tower and how they won't let anyone obtain the regalia of regalias, the sky regalia

ringo does say sky regalia so i think the worm just made a mistake. uses kanji sora


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 17, 2006)

136
because things such as the regalias exist, people fight over them
the free blue sky is stained red

the migratory bird's genesis only seeks to conquer the trophauem
their objective is to complete the regalia of regalias, the sky regalia

we the sleeping forest, lie hidden in the darkeness and hunt those who aim for the tower

so yup sky regalia is the ultimate. apparently not made yet though, or atleast not completed. i'm guessing the wind regalia is the key


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 17, 2006)

38 140
it spreads above the surface of the water like a film/membrane
catching the surface of the wind

amazing
this is what sora was talking about  (i think that's what it says, i can't see too well cuz my laptop is friggin tiny)

wind regalia bagram
10 times more...no perhaps even a 100times more powerful than the normal AT, the wind grasp

that time you were able to see it
the present from the wind god


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 17, 2006)

So i guess it's just the bagram that is uber powerful ... but nowhere near as strong as the sky regalia will be ...


----------



## SaiST (Nov 17, 2006)

The Wind Regalia isn't many times greater than the other Regalia, but "normal" A-T. That makes more sense.

Perhaps Kilik has gone after the Bagram now simply because it was the easiest to take at the moment? All of the other Kings are not only currently using their Regalia, but they are also quite experienced with 'em, and have teams to back them up should Kilik try anything.

Thanks for the translations, nalex. Much appreciated.


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 17, 2006)

38 141
well, it was prepared for your sake alone
the invincible road of the wind is for your exclusive use
infinity air

only a genius can use the wheel of god but...
i can manage it...you clearly said so

you said so dammit.. i'm invincible

(i got kinda confused as to who the subject of the sentences were. i think ikki was talking about himself though.)

anyways sorry about the triple post

don't mention it

although i don't think the wind regalia is many times greater than other regalias, it's still probably the best ya know? i mean kilik could probably beat anyone he wants and take their regalia but he's shown that he's obsessed with the wind regalia for som reason, beating up sora and now taking it from ikki. he coulda killed agito in 147 then and there and taken the fang but he's probably only interested in wind


----------



## SaiST (Nov 17, 2006)

That's another thing I forgot to mention when 147 came out, I don't think Agito had the Fang Regalia on him. When Kogarasumaru took their trip to Kyoto, Agito ordered Sano to bring the Fang Regalia to him, if I remember correctly. In addition, Yoshitsune mentioned that the Fang Regalia was still _Akira's_ in volume 13(meaning, built/tuned with Akira's physique 'n' such in mind, I gather)--Agito didn't really seem to care, and we never heard of it since.

Either Agito's still swapping between his old A-T and Akira's Fang Regalia, or he's somehow gotten his old A-T modified since Volume 13 to transform into the Fang Regalia(as Akira's A-T seemed to have changed shape, based on Ikki's commentary. I'm assuming it's a process similar to that of the Wind and Thorn Regalia's wheels... Except, with the Fang Regalia, it's the entire A-T. ). 

I'm leaning towards the former. And I'm betting that the latter won't occur until this Multiple Personality Disorder issue is resolved(marking the return of Akito, the original Fang King), and he gets himself a [real]Tuner(Nakayama, probably).


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 17, 2006)

ah...didn't think about that. you probably right then. yeah i forgot they were talking about how he needed retuning for himself.

the whole deal with regalias is pretty confusing though intriguing at the same time

damn i love OG's artwork. if it weren't for the art, i would never read tenten and AG. i wish the raws were a bit better quality though


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 18, 2006)

Rofl, well its better than nothing. my problem is, is Kazu ever gonna receive the flame regalia anytime soon?


----------



## isanon (Nov 18, 2006)

Shur1ken said:


> Rofl, well its better than nothing. my problem is, is Kazu ever gonna receive the flame regalia anytime soon?



i think spitfire said that he was going to retire after grand slam tournament


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

Kazu's not really worthy of it yet, though.  I mean, he's still too scared most of the time.  Aside from the "phoenix spin" trick I saw him use to save water girl, and his first speed showing, nothing's stood out.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 18, 2006)

Man, my AG-fix is like a raging fire right now. :/


----------



## 4:20 (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## nalex43 (Nov 18, 2006)

ah where'd you get that!?

damn i wanna read it!


----------



## SleepyGuy (Nov 18, 2006)

c97-99 has been released by SF. IRC only ATM.

#sleeping-forest @ irc.irchighway.net


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Nov 18, 2006)

looks like it's the rest of TTT??? cuz that looks like Ikki there, so it can't be the rest of the SF group (though I first thought that).


----------



## Athrum (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah i also thought that chibi thing was Ume.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Nov 19, 2006)

I wonder if one of them could be Kanon..........


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 21, 2006)

i see, thanks for the link


----------



## SaiST (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Galdamez. I'll get 'em up there in a bit.

Need to put the rest of SF's scanslations on up too... Zelda's been suckin' up all my time as of late. :x

[EDIT] - The page order of the last chapter of v15 seems to be screwed up. I'll fix that up when I upload it all.

... Which will be, uhm, *sometime* today... _sometime..._

_* Sai rushes back to the den._


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 21, 2006)

playing Wii?? im only buying that station cuz of Zelda, which is awesome =D


----------



## SaiST (Nov 22, 2006)

Tank scans of v15 are up. Individual chapters, as always, and here's a DDL of the entire volume that I'll be removing in the next few days.

Trick 132, which I suspected to be the beginning of v16, actually turned out to be the end of v15. And as I mentioned before, the page order was pretty messed up in that chapter--I fixed that up for you all.

Enjoy. And thanks again to Galdamez(keep a lookout for v16, man. ).


----------



## isanon (Nov 22, 2006)

new raw out
this


*Spoiler*: __ 



holy shit it wasnt the rest of ttt, it was sleeping forrest surounding ikki and agito :amazed


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Nov 22, 2006)

isanon said:


> new raw out
> DBZ characters don't waste energy on long distance travel
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yea tell me about it. the story just got a hell of a lot better!!!!!!! i wonder if ikki is gonna get his ass kick, lolz.....


----------



## SaiST (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, things are really picking up here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess we can count out the Noyamano sisters being oblivious to Kilik's involvement with Sleeping Forest. 

And *what the hell* Mikagami? Betrayal? Is Sleeping Forest *really* the enemy here?


 

Must-have-transummary!


*Spoiler*: _And also_ 



How long has it been since Ikki and Ringo fought? Few days, right? Think Ringo's all healed up?


----------



## isanon (Nov 22, 2006)

Sai said:


> Wow, things are really picking up here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



it sure looks like that. and if it is i dont want to be her when rika finds out that she betrayed her little brother






Sai said:


> *Spoiler*: _And also_
> 
> 
> 
> How long has it been since Ikki and Ringo fought? Few days, right? Think Ringo's all healed up?




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah i hardly think ringo has healed up completly and if there is a fight i dont think she can do anything. not that she needs to giblaishi( or whatever his wierd name is) and killik is there toghether with the noyamanos and 2 other caracters i dont recognise but i dont se om


----------



## blackness (Nov 22, 2006)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i hardly think ringo has healed up completly and if there is a fight i dont think she can do anything. not that she needs to giblaishi( or whatever his wierd name is) and killik is there toghether with the noyamanos and 2 other caracters i dont recognise but i dont se om



*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Om get her regalia back? I can't imagine that Genesis just let her go including such a devestating piece of hardware but who knows~. It's also possible that Kilik got rid of her because of her loss against Genesis


----------



## isanon (Nov 23, 2006)

blackness said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's also possible that Kilik got rid of her because of her loss against Genesis



*Spoiler*: __ 



if so then why is gibalish(i have no idea how to spell his name) there, he lost to genesis to and for what reason ?? because he lost his temper and wanted to kick ass. atleast om lost a fair fight


----------



## Athrum (Nov 23, 2006)

We dont know if Gabishi is there, i think the raw inst that good. Maybe next chapter we will see if he is there...


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Nov 23, 2006)

i'm thinking that gabishi is there.............i mean he's the only one so far with a long hair like that.....


----------



## isanon (Nov 23, 2006)

yeah and the clothes (or what we can make out of them) fits him


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 24, 2006)

wow... i've been away for a day and i miss a whole bunch loads


*Spoiler*: __ 



i think that it is gabishi as well... im guess that Om is just taking a vacation?


----------



## Key (Nov 24, 2006)

Who  gabishi ?


----------



## isanon (Nov 24, 2006)

SKYKING said:


> Who  gabishi ?


a guy in sleeping forrest with long hair


----------



## dyne (Nov 28, 2006)

where can i get the translations that site like died or something


----------



## Gaara2k3 (Nov 28, 2006)

Is there a translation for the newest chapter 148 yet?
If so, where can I find it?

/thanks


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 28, 2006)

a translation isn't out. but i believe a summary is out tho.


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 28, 2006)

xD what the hell? this chapter's so confusing...

will try to trans by this weekend if no one has done so


----------



## Athrum (Nov 28, 2006)

What chapter?


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks nalex =D, i hope its not too confusing


----------



## nalex43 (Dec 2, 2006)

here's the first few pages of ch 148 trans.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ch148

page01
text: the riders' sacred place is underground!
	this is the trophaeum tower's true nature!!?

makigami: well then shall we go?
	  the enigma in its entirety...within these depths

ikki: ...okay then!

makigami: wait

page02
agito:don't go...crow

agito: let's go back

agito: my nose itches

agito: this place gives me allergies

ikki: idiot!

ikki: we come all the way here and now you say yu can't take this house dust!?

agito: "Do not enter the tiger's den..." however...not even the tiger dare enter into these depths

agito: isn't it possible that there is something even more dangerous than a tiger?  <--very bad transl. i apologize

page03
makigami:...that is...

makigami: do you doubt what i'm saying?

agito: that's what you said huh
	perhaps a little...

agito: we're not familiar with with this place so there's some skepticism  <-- very rough trans. my bad

agito: ...at least

agito: that's what akito here is saying

agito: he's become terribly frightened

agito: since we've entered this tower
	he's already asked twice to turn back

page 04-05
n/a




apologize for the very rough incomplete trans. very little time right now. will do more if i have time.


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 3, 2006)

its okay, your still the best nalex =D


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 3, 2006)

Haha, take your time nalex, you still have like a 40 chapter buffer before we start hounding on your ass 

BTW 106 and 107 were released yesterday if neone cares (get them at the same place as usual)


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 4, 2006)

as usual, amazing work SF =D


----------



## kahlmoo (Dec 4, 2006)

PhantomX said:


> Haha, take your time nalex, you still have like a 40 chapter buffer before we start hounding on your ass
> 
> BTW 106 and 107 were released yesterday if neone cares (get them at the same place as usual)



Great Work guys.  
i'm guessing that the usual place is irc  ...
...well since irc's like kryptonite for me i'll just wait til 107's on voiea ^^


----------



## nalex43 (Dec 4, 2006)

xD thank goodness for the gap lol.

in the next two weeks i'll be ridiculously busy with exams and papers so yup...thank goodness


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 5, 2006)

also, register and TALK... we need new blood, ya know?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 6, 2006)

I was searching for 149 and i read somewhere that AG will be taking a break till January


----------



## Six* (Dec 6, 2006)

really? wow... so the chapter wouldnt be out, right? i mean i thought O!G only took a week, then 149... then probably another long break..

im confusing myself. :byakuya

anyway, NOOO!!!


----------



## Myrddhin (Dec 7, 2006)

wow ... I can't wait until January ........... at least I hope he will release 4 chapters for Tenjou Tenge and ch149 will be 100pages ..... (it would be a happy christmas) .....


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 7, 2006)

hes probably trying to think of a way to resolve the matter left by in 148 =D


----------



## Athrum (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah, i just hope he doesnt screw it


----------



## Athrum (Dec 7, 2006)

Well if you want a sneak peak


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ikki is traped along with Agito on some vaults in the TollToulTo HQ, and the entire S-F appears along with Kilik


----------



## Six* (Dec 8, 2006)

hey,


*Spoiler*: __ 



kururu's there too. and she's just as surprised as everyone. :byakuya


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



its gonna be AWESOME, if they fight that is =D


----------



## Athrum (Dec 9, 2006)

Well judging by the average abilities of the S-F members i guess Ikki and Agito will have their ass handed in a platter lol


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 9, 2006)

... probably Ikki is gonna pull out something and escape with his life =D


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 10, 2006)

Air Gear fanart Link removed


----------



## Hin Yari (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Shur1ken. ^^


----------



## Crowe (Dec 12, 2006)

111 out it seems.


----------



## kahlmoo (Dec 12, 2006)

^ o.O what the...

that, is freaking win XD. thanks fer the heads up bro. ^^


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 12, 2006)

rofl Pek, thats hilarious.
Share the Air Gear GOODNESS =D
another good chapter, no?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 12, 2006)

Yey GABISHI!!!


----------



## Athrum (Dec 13, 2006)

Here it is at last, kudus for [][][] on the #Sleeping-forest for sharing the chapter




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Seems the Nomayamano sisters are under some kind of influence from Kilik




P.S. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 and yes, that is gabishi  there, you guys were right


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG
thanks for the link, and more goodness


----------



## isanon (Dec 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



rune also had cross eyes and wtf was it that made the gravity go away ??


----------



## Athrum (Dec 13, 2006)

I think the ground elevated a bit, or maybe it was Kilik, im going to try to do a rough translation.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2006)

I can't figure out how to work that link XD


----------



## SaiST (Dec 13, 2006)

Just in case you need a refresher


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> anyway,the new chapter is somewhat a nice development although lots of talking again.
> 
> it starts off with ikki wondering about the realism of the good times he had with the sisters in the house. And apparently, the leader of sleeping forest IS ringo and she welcomes ikki into the "forest"... anyway, ikki told them to stop being so cunning and all and the useless side talk continues, such as the comment gabishi's weird hobby and Ohm clarifying that that has nothing to do with the team's course of action... Kiriku even commented that Ikki is similar (to Sora)...
> 
> ...


----------



## Athrum (Dec 13, 2006)

I just cant understand why they all have crosses in the eyes, and that weird guy who attacked hako had them too...


----------



## Myrddhin (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for the links .... and explanation


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 14, 2006)

man sai thanks.

AG is heating up. omg that tower is really something different, and all the things i previously believed in is shattering...


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 18, 2006)

mind boggling right? its almost... CRAZY like CRAZY


----------



## MWisdom (Dec 20, 2006)

Just read 113


*Spoiler*: __ 



and at the end Kazu jumps 50M. Do you think there will be some crazy twist and Kazu will become sky king?


----------



## SleepyGuy (Dec 21, 2006)

MWisdom said:


> Just read 113
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Ikki did the Devil's 33 with his training weights on and with a broken leg.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 21, 2006)

No twists of fate, Kazu can't even hold a candle to Ikki's greatness


----------



## MWisdom (Dec 21, 2006)

SleepyGuy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't believe I forgot about that.


----------



## cyu2 (Dec 21, 2006)

MWisdom said:


> Just read 113
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He didn't jump 50M, did he? I thought that he jumped as the bridge was opening (much less than 50M), and that afterwards, the distance became 50M.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 21, 2006)

In addition...


*Spoiler*: __ 



That was one *hell* of a ramp Kazu had. ;P


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 21, 2006)

PhantomX said:


> No twists of fate, Kazu can't even hold a candle to Ikki's greatness



Silence you, Kazu's greatness is being held down by being a non king who was used to just scraping by.  If he managed to outsmart an SLer (with a girl who's notably nub), then he must be something special.



Sai said:


> In addition...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Dammit Sai!

*Spoiler*: __ 



But he had to run with carrying someone AND uphill.  And I was certain the jump was made near if not at the bridge's apex.


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 21, 2006)

hm..

*Spoiler*: __ 



it doesn't matter tho, everyone already recognizes Ikki as the sky king. and also when you check the "team stats", the guy with the highest air hang time/distance was Ikki...


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 21, 2006)

Agmaster said:


> Silence you, Kazu's greatness is being held down by being a non king who was used to just scraping by.  If he managed to outsmart an SLer (with a girl who's notably nub), then he must be something special.
> 
> 
> Dammit Sai!
> ...



You'll come to respect Emily more when this arc is over, and your fanboyishness for Kazu will take a hit. This is the arc where I began to lose all my respect for him...


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 21, 2006)

WAIT, he will redeem himself, i swear =D


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 21, 2006)

He would have to, after what spitfire said... or i would have no respect left for the flame road XD


----------



## SaiST (Dec 22, 2006)

Agmaster said:


> Less skilled than the pig.


But still more useful.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 22, 2006)

Agmaster said:


> While he hits hits low point, he also hits a new high.  (The fight versus the water lady.)  And I respect her plenty already, but when it comes to AT, she IS notably nub at it.  Less skilled than the pig.
> 
> To the measure thing, I wasn't saying he is better than Ikki, I was just saying he can soar as well, much like his avatar, the (non) stealth jet.



Haha, it's IMPOSSIBLE to be worst at A-T than Onigiri. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




And, yet again, I will argue and say that he did not hit a high point in the fight against Om, b/c he cowers the entire time. Buccha and Emily dive into an impending explosion to save Benkei. He shows of a kind of pointless move (in terms of battle) and saves Om after the fight is over......




I mean, I like Kazu, but he seriously needs to redeem himself in my eyes (not just be flashy).


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 23, 2006)

same same,

hes so weak... but thats one of his key points
hes gonna go lost it one day and become a devil =P


----------



## SaiST (Dec 29, 2006)

hay guys, what's goin' on? 

In case there are any Air Gear fans here who only check for updates on NF, SF released scanslations of the first three chapters of volume 14 on the 26th; you can get 'em from Voiea.

And it seems like Trick 150 was neglected last week... :/ Hope somebody gets around to scannin' it soon.


----------



## SleepyGuy (Dec 29, 2006)

Sai said:


> hay guys, what's goin' on?
> 
> In case there are any Air Gear fans here who only check for updates on NF, SF released scanslations of the first three chapters of volume 14 on the 26th; you can get 'em from Voiea.
> 
> And it seems like Trick 150 was neglected last week... :/ Hope somebody gets around to scannin' it soon.



Trick 150 came out last week? I thought Oh! Great went on vacation... oh wells, good stuff.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 29, 2006)

There was no mention of 150 being delayed in 149, or at Ritual. Should've been an AG chapter out last week--this week too.


----------



## SleepyGuy (Dec 29, 2006)

I think it was mentioned in 148... or there was a rumor that he was going on break.


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 29, 2006)

guess it was just a rumor.... oh well
more AG for us =D


----------



## SaiST (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't know if it's true, or not, but...


*Spoiler*: _Possible Trick 150 spoiler_ 



There are color pages. And a fight between AT-less Ikki, and AT-less Kilik.


----------



## Key (Dec 29, 2006)

Has chapter 150 come out yet? If so, could you post the link. I'm getting inpatience here, I'm curious what Ikki is going to do to sleeping forest.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey can I get a link of where to get the chapters, so far i just finished volume 13 - chapter 113. I just need links to the chapters after this.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 30, 2006)

... [highlight]Very first post of the thread.[/highlight]​


----------



## SleepyGuy (Dec 30, 2006)

Sai said:


> Don't know if it's true, or not, but...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Possible Trick 150 spoiler_
> ...




*Spoiler*: _c150 Colored Pages_ 




According to rumors, there'll be a colored title page featuring all TTT members.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 31, 2006)

Our translators are MIA for the most part, so it's slow going with the rest of them for a bit -_-


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 31, 2006)

You're missing out... they've gotten really good lately :X


----------



## Six* (Dec 31, 2006)

Guys, I bought 4-5 

and trick 150 is there.. the colored page has kogarasumaru and ringo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 It starts with a flashback of Simca and Kilik when they were young. holding each other's hand. then shows them ATing. then shows another bunch of kids.

then it shifts to SF cirlcing aroung Ikki, kururu and agito.
Ikki later attacks kilik by throwing his shoe at him. Kilik stops it just as its right in front of his face.

Ikki headbutts the TTT cyborg(?) then kilik smashes ikki's face on the floor. blood splatters. then in the end, ikki's shoe finally hits kilik's face(nice trick ikki! kilik is pwned), showing ikki with his middle finger raised.





plus other stuff like the cast for the AG movie.

Kamakari Kenta as Ikki.
KENN as Kazu.
Kaji Masaki as Onigiri (not fat)
Tsuda Kenjirou as Spit Fire
Katsu Ya as Buccha
Nakajima Shogo as Agito/Akito

anyone familiar with them?


----------



## Six* (Dec 31, 2006)

I've scanned the colored page.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 31, 2006)

Six said:


> I've scanned the colored page.



Emily's tummy = win


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 31, 2006)

Six, you are awesome!


----------



## SaiST (Jan 1, 2007)

Many thanks, Six. Upped to Voiea.


*Spoiler*: _Hahaha_ 



Ikki rammed the hell out of Rune.


----------



## Key (Jan 1, 2007)

How about a translation? Is there one out yet?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 1, 2007)

Hadora said:


> Big big thanks...
> 
> Raw chap 150 with a little clean^^


Aaahh, a much more reasonable 7MB! Thanks, Hadora. Trick 150 re-upped~

So, guys, any word on the release of the volume 16 tank? A *date*, at least?


----------



## Key (Jan 1, 2007)

what about the translation for trick 150?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Summary of Trick 150_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> anyway chapter starts with past scenes of Shimuka and Kiriku in the research lab(trophaeum tower place)...I might have misread but it would seem that they are test-tube babies created as research subjects(?)...and we were shown of the scenes when the fire incident occurs...In page 4, just when one of the scientists(?) fell down, we were also shown that a couple of other children are also present alongside shimuka and kiriku..(Now, i got a feeling that the 3 sisters, ringo, ume and mikan and members of the sleeping forest are the one of the few of these children, this thus will explain the eye-cross they had? coz of the experiments and all...)
> 
> and from the conversation of ringo, kururu, who interrupted agito just when he was about to give us an explanation of A.T, finally reveals that in actuality A.T is meant to be used as a method to move in an anti-gravitational space...
> 
> ...





<fillafilla>​


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 1, 2007)

thanks for the link and the summary, another crazy ch...


----------



## Six* (Jan 1, 2007)

well.. v15 was out last september and v16 still isnt on the list at



maybe this january? its been three months... (offtopic: wah?  v1 fairytail)


*Spoiler*: __ 



 kilik looks more and more annoying each chapter. 




EDIT: thanks for the summary!


----------



## Hadora (Jan 1, 2007)

Volume 16 
01/17/07

>_< 2 weeks agains


----------



## SaiST (Jan 1, 2007)

Comin' soon. Hope it's scanned quickly this time.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 1, 2007)

Does anyone else finds weird that Kilik looks younger now that he did when he was on S-F?


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Jan 1, 2007)

X-T said:


> Does anyone else finds weird that Kilik looks younger now that he did when he was on S-F?



that's just OG's style, he's always changing his artwork like every few volumes or so.


----------



## Key (Jan 1, 2007)

Tx for the brief explanation of trick 150.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah but in the last chapters almost every character changed to look more mature and kilik now looks younger lol.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

This story is so confusing just with RAWS.

So let me get this straight, SF is actually more like the good guys, and Ikki, Genesis and co. are more like bad guys? 

I don't get why SF is attacking Genesis.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't believe they've made it clear who the "bad guys" are, or if Genesis and Sleeping Forest are wrong or not. Simca has been made out to be a bit shady from the start, she's been using Ikki for her own selfish motives, that's been reinforced a couple of times throughout the series.

Sleeping Forest(since it's been under Kilik's control, anyways) has been guarding the Trophaeum and the Regalia in order to keep order in the A-T world, using some extreme methods at times to do so.

Genesis and Sleeping Forest both seem to be taking the opposite extremes of the A-T world. Once Ikki learns to think for himself(he's already starting to, actually), and Kogarasumaru becomes a greater force to be reckoned with, they will probably tread somewhere down the middle.

Maybe Ikki will become the Sky King, but his use of that position will be entirely different from what Genesis and Sleeping Forest are currently expecting.

[EDIT] - Shur1ken, have you heard from Mugen in a while? Was wondering how his AG site was shapin' up. Had decided on the name and everything, and I had begun workin' on profiles 'n' trick descriptions. :/


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah, i also agree with Sai. After all they do that 2 kings and 1 soon to be king, a formidable force indeed.

Sai - No, i have not heard from him either.  is he dead or what? i just thought that he gave up on it because #SF is here now.... (siggy =D)


----------



## tgre (Jan 3, 2007)

well..ive been here for ages but ive never really posted...a big up for X-T for the links here and thnx to Sai for the ch summaries..

@ Shur1ken...hu r u reffering to...oh ahh...i get it..yea..2 kings: Fang, Wind and the next flame king..i guess that is a formidable opponent...just feel uber bad for the tooles like onigiri who doesn't really do jaks*** in the team..

sigh..kazu ftw XD


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 4, 2007)

Has the first episode english dub and uncut. Though the crow does show up below the waist if you know what I mean.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 4, 2007)

mmmm i like the way they curse a lot in the english version


----------



## Key (Jan 4, 2007)

Genesis, I thought it was only in the anime? Does Genesis  exist in the manga also?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 4, 2007)

Key said:


> Genesis, I thought it was only in the anime? Does Genesis  exist in the manga also?


...  

Key, you haven't been following the manga all that much, have you?

Maybe you should try catchin' up.

But to answer your question: Yes, Genesis does exist in the manga. Simca is it's founder, Kogarasumaru becomes a part of Genesis, with Ikki being given leadership of Genesis as a whole.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 4, 2007)

Er, right. My fault.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2007)

Least you spelled it right.  Unlike SOME people.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 4, 2007)

Chapter 117 and 118 released by S-F


----------



## SaiST (Jan 5, 2007)

_"The current leader of 'Genesis.' Her actual abilities are unknown. Nobody has ever seen h er techniques, but some people believe that her strongest ability is to "form teams."_

I guess I was right. 

Good job on 118, S-F. Can't believe we're this far already.


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 5, 2007)

yay more goodness for you guys...
if you guys want the link for Sleeping-Forest Website
hit up my sig =D


----------



## kahlmoo (Jan 6, 2007)

omg you guys are so awesome
thanks so much for the chapters :3


----------



## Hadora (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 



CHAPITRE 151

Trick:151　扉絵クルル
携帯をみつめるシムカ
ホモ「どなたからです？」
シムカ「・・・巻貝先生・・・よ」
　　　「イッキくんを眠りの森とひきあわせてみるって・・・もう今頃は「塔」の中ね」
ホモ「なっ！！それは一大事！！直ちに全軍に召集を！！」
シムカ「いいのよ・・・きっと大丈夫　どうせ行っても私達は扉の内側には入れないし」
　　　「フェアじゃなかったかもね　私のやり方は　
　　　　イッキくんがこの先どちら側につくのか・・・
　　　　自分自身の考えで決めるべき時期にきているのは確かね」
コンタクトをとるシムカ、その目にはキリク達と同じ十字が。
ホモ「・・・・フェア？・・・」
　（なにを一体　今さら・・・なんという甘っちょろいことを・・・）←心の中
シムカ「それよりアイオーン・・・ちょっと調べて欲しい人間がいるの
　　　　さっきの電話・・バグラムがね・・・もしかしたら・・・」

ウメ「A・Tも履かずにキリクっちとタイマンなんてナメ過ぎでし！！
　　　ここは一つウメが相手になったげるでしよ」
見開きページ使ってウメにボコボコにされるイッキ（ギャグ調）

巻貝「ああ・・・そうそう言い忘れてたけどココだから」
アギト「・・・あ？」
巻貝「いやだからグラム・スケイルトーナメントの決勝戦　やるのこの中だから」
アギト（・・・なっ　この森ん中・・・
　　　　眠りの森（ヤツラ）の絶対優位圏の中で戦わされるってのか・・・！？）
巻貝「対戦方法は1対1　地上で唯一・・・この塔の中でしか不可能な
　　　無重力A・T戦よ」

キリク「君はこの塔になにを求めて登ろうと決心した？」
　　　「空のレガリアをTVヒーローの使う無敵のアイテムかなにかと思っていたかね」
キリクのセリフに思い当たりギクギクするイッキ
回想（ガン○ムのボディと自分の顔の写真を貼り、究極じゃね！？と喜んでるイッキ）
キリク「かつて風のレガリアバグラムを手にこのチームを作った男がいた」
　　　「彼は戦った　権力に　日一日と強まる迫害と圧力に　
　　　　そして押しつぶされ消えゆく仲間の為に」
　　　「遠のく空への階段　明日の自由のための挑戦　そして己が目指す道のために・・」
イッキ「・・・空サン・・・」
キリク「そんなおとぎ話を　真実だと思いこんでいたのではないかねっ！！」

煽り　眠りの森の真実とは！？地の底に眠っていたもう一つのA・T創世記。
コメ　新宿でエア・ギアのミュージカルを今やっています。イケメンの嵐です。




>_< weird!

Ume is crushing Ikki, a new character, and a funny poster of Gundam with the Ikki's head....

I don't wanna understand


----------



## SaiST (Jan 6, 2007)

*Woah!* Spoiler tag [highlight]all[/highlight] of that, Hadora! (and thank you. ;D)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gundam-Ikki > *


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 6, 2007)

Sai said:


> _"The current leader of 'Genesis.' Her actual abilities are unknown. Nobody has ever seen h er techniques, but some people believe that her strongest ability is to "form teams."_
> 
> I guess I was right.
> 
> Good job on 118, S-F. Can't believe we're this far already.



Aren't you always right though, Sai?


----------



## Athrum (Jan 6, 2007)

A new character? Where? That guy is Kilik.


----------



## Hadora (Jan 7, 2007)

X-T said:


> That guy is Kilik.



i'm not sure... it's not the same Hair cut...


----------



## SaiST (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes it is. o_0

He's taking off the glasses he's been wearing the past few chapters in that panel as well. That's Kilik.


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 7, 2007)

119 came out, hit up my sig =D


----------



## Hadora (Jan 9, 2007)

120 too

but don't hit my sign....


----------



## Sinta (Jan 9, 2007)

Hadora said:


> 120 too
> 
> but don't hit my sign....



but where?


----------



## Shinigami Kido User (Jan 9, 2007)

*For Anybody Who Just Started Reading Air Gear*

It's alot easier to find the first 12 volumes in english on E-mule as .rar files

Thanks to everyone else for pointing out S-F's site for me. I would have never found it myself, but where can I find Tejou Tenge Manga and do you know if the  anime continues past ep. 27?

THX again


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 10, 2007)

You see that bigass picture in Sai's sig? The one with Kazu, Ikki, and Onigiri? Click on that


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 10, 2007)

haha, I'll wait for your usual summary (obtained from elsewhere, of course) Sai


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 11, 2007)

isn't it from some guy one MH?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 11, 2007)

ThE WoRm? He has done a few summaries here and there, but now he's not around to even do that much. :<

whatever181 still does summaries though; and his summary for 151 should be posted within the next few hours.

What happened to *nalex*, man?


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 11, 2007)

nalex pretty much retired XD


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 11, 2007)

Nalex had something to do with school...
he used to translate the later chapters for us
but he said something on our staff forums and he just went missing.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 11, 2007)

Damn, ejumakashun takin' away our translators.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 11, 2007)

We still have a whole 30 chapters to go :X We're not out of the woods yet 

Plus our main translator (Kururu/Errorrrr) has disappeared yet again XD That guy has commitment issues XD


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 11, 2007)

That's not too far behind. Better than 50 or 100 chapters behind. XD


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 11, 2007)

Didn't you used to clean Kaaspeer? Or where you just a fan of MC?

Haha, a couple of our cleaners got themselves grounded so we could always use some help if it's the former :X


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 11, 2007)

Cleaned a bit but i'm a total freaking newb... I mean i can clean text bubbles and stuff but that's about it I'm afraid.

Plus I just don't have the time for that kind of stuff anymore... I did that when I had too much time last summer


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 11, 2007)

Haha... I make time that I don't really have for this :X

I do it for Emily and Benkei!


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 11, 2007)

Lol most of my free time i listen to music and hang with friends.. I barely do anything with manga or anime. I read Air Gear again but that's where the adventure stops.

If i have some free time i can see what i can do but seriously i'm shite.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 11, 2007)

And here we are!


*Spoiler*: _Trick 151 summary_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> 151 starts with shimuka ending a call from ine... It seems ine has told her abt the whereabouts of ikki and abt the meeting with sleeping forest...as iron clock plans to gather the entire genesis to help ikki, shimuka stops him as she believes that he will be ok and that the entire team wont be able to get into the "door" anyway...
> 
> shimuka takes off her contacts which she has been using to hide her eye-cross (yes, seriously, i believe the research subjects will have the eye-cross now...) and says that their own method it also unfair and that is was probably correct for ikki to say that one should decide himself which side they should take... hearing this, iron wonders about the change in shimuka... (probably her leniency on ikki, seeing how she tend to force him last time to be leader and all) shimuka then asks iron to check on whoever has stolen bagram...it seems that she might have an idea of who it might be...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 12, 2007)

Holy sh... Thanks


----------



## Myrddhin (Jan 12, 2007)

thx for the Raw and summary ... i want the next action chapter .... enough talks ... but still it is good


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 12, 2007)

Ugh I didn't give the manga a chance. Was too caught up in the anime. Ok, its Friday night and the weather is extremely bad tonight. Im gonna start reading Air Gear!

Where is the best place to get it? =P


----------



## SaiST (Jan 12, 2007)

The Air Gear image in my signature, clicky.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 12, 2007)

Ah yeah, I just checked the front page and found that link too =D
Lets see how many chapters I can read through to Sunday


----------



## Deranged (Jan 12, 2007)

Kaaspeer, youre back XDD

And excellent, 121 is out... *gets to reading XD*

Edit: Om's abilities just look cooler and cooler each time he uses it... XD


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 12, 2007)

Once you start the manga, you might never go back to the anime :X

Just giving you fair warning XD

Also, expect 122 within the next two days 

EDIT: Deranged, does the name change mean you are WITH glasses now :X?


----------



## Deranged (Jan 12, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the inside info XD

And, the name change was for simplisticness' sake... ive been wearing glasses for over 7 years now :S


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 12, 2007)

Is that OG's team in Shikamaru's sig/avatar?  And, Ohm's a DUDE?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SaiST (Jan 12, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Is that OG's team in Shikamaru's sig/avatar?


Asian Kung-Fu Generation, man.

Image links to a fan club.



> _And, Ohm's a DUDE?!?!?!?!?!?!_


No. Girl.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 12, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Is that OG's team in Shikamaru's sig/avatar?  And, Ohm's a DUDE?!?!?!?!?!?!



No, Om is not a dude, but they didn't know that until ch 122. Until then, all they had seen of Om was the round ball guy, so they thought he was a guy.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 12, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> No, Om is not a dude, but they didn't know that until ch 122. Until then, all they had seen of Om was the round ball guy, so they thought he was a guy.



Really :S

*is curious so checks out 122 raws*


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 12, 2007)

Lol, they are making a live action Air Gear musical in Japan XD



I wonder if this will be as funny as the HxH musical?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 12, 2007)

The HxH musical was funny...until like hour 4.  Then it just got tiresome. 

Oh, cool.  I see some OG artwork there though.  

And maaaan, I was terrified, since I have volume 15 and if Ohm was a dude, the scene uhm that comes soon enough was really going to just ..be special.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 12, 2007)

Wait... A musical? Seriously?

I may be one of those weird fans of music who gets any music anime related and such but i sorta draw the line at musicals... i may check it out for curiosity's sake


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 12, 2007)

Deranged firstly, OMG I WUB YOUR SIG AND AV.

Secondly, only reason i'm back is Air Gear 
Seriously S-F is pooping out new chapters faster than we could with MangaCult and they actually have quality.

I'm getting emotional :'(


Anyway, Air Gear Musical...


Wallride 108000 in a musical... Buccha doing a bump up.
LOL!


----------



## Deranged (Jan 12, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> Deranged firstly, OMG I WUB YOUR SIG AND AV.
> 
> Secondly, only reason i'm back is Air Gear
> Seriously S-F is pooping out new chapters faster than we could with MangaCult and they actually have quality.
> ...



Indeed, makes me all choked up too... the pace its going at is a god send compared to before XD

And lol, i wonder how they would pull off the stunts if any at all XD

And also, of course, LOVE MY SIG!!


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 12, 2007)

Lol... well, we got pretty lucky by securing a forum early on and having a couple psycho workers (meaning workaholics) now we have so many members that we don't know what to do with them XD XD.

And yes, that's a very nice sig/avy combo deranged 

maaaaan... I don't think I could handle the horror of an Air Gear musical. lol


----------



## Key (Jan 13, 2007)

Can I get a description of chapter 151, plz?


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 13, 2007)

check the last page -_-


----------



## isanon (Jan 13, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> check the last page -_-


this is the last page 

check page 90


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 13, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> Lol... well, we got pretty lucky by securing a forum early on and having a couple psycho workers (meaning workaholics) now we have so many members that we don't know what to do with them XD XD.
> 
> And yes, that's a very nice sig/avy combo deranged
> 
> maaaaan... I don't think I could handle the horror of an Air Gear musical. lol



Imho... an Air Gear musical is going to be funnier than Seinfeld.
Countless possibilities with the regalia... atleast when you steal NASA equipment..


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 13, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Is that OG's team in Shikamaru's sig/avatar?  And, Ohm's a DUDE?!?!?!?!?!?!



Asian Kung-Fu Generation =] My fave J-Rock band! Check them out! >=D

Also, Im on Volume 4 of the manga. Loving it so far


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 13, 2007)

Are there any chapter summaries from chapter 122 upwards?


----------



## Deranged (Jan 13, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> Are there any chapter summaries from chapter 122 upwards?



of course there are, they are just buried under loads and loads of the previous pages D:


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 13, 2007)

Crap... nvm i'll just wait for the scans then


----------



## Hadora (Jan 14, 2007)

i hope you have good eyes >_<

and about the chapter 152...


*Spoiler*: __ 



beginning of revelation, we will see kids destroying the tower, and one of them, who was the first who got out the tower, to decide to name himself with the first things he will see. 
The sky= Sora 
by running away, he sweared to come back, and get back something he had forgotten underground...




chapter 152 coming soon

sorry for my sucking english


----------



## SaiST (Jan 14, 2007)

Could you spoiler tag the 152 related stuff, Hadora?

Kururu's hair is _pink?..._ Konomi's ain't what I imagined either.

Only a day or two 'til that tankobon is released, eh? Keep a look out for the scans, fellas. 

[EDIT] - Oh, and Trick 122 has been scanslated by S-F.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 14, 2007)

You can't read Deranged you just look at the pretty Pictures 

Thanks Hadora


----------



## Deranged (Jan 14, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> You can't read Deranged you just look at the pretty Pictures
> 
> Thanks Hadora



Indeed but at least  now someone will tell me whats going on... I dont know, if there was moar kururu, maybe i would pay a whole more attention to what im reading 0_0


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 14, 2007)

I noticed a french scan in chapter 134... i could kinda understand that one. That was cool

Anyway back to 122...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Air Gear is sponsored by ChupaChups huh... to see that in a manga...


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 14, 2007)

If the Rebellion is sponsored by Pizza Hut, why can't Air Gear be sponsored by Chupa Chups? 

Hrm, another pink haired girl...


----------



## kahlmoo (Jan 14, 2007)

Woah o.o Om is so frickin hawt. she's like a candy vampire <3. omfg i need 123 8D. <3 Om 

meh, i don't know what to think about Kururu's hair color....it makes Simca seem less unique D:...


----------



## Athrum (Jan 14, 2007)

There is one thing that is bugging me about the new chapters


*Spoiler*: __ 



 If the kids were all around the same age how can Ringo and Ume be test subjects? I mean they have a big age gap, expecially if we consider Sora and Kilik who belonged to the same team, and also, if they were there when they were like 5 or 6 or more years old, woulnd Ikki find about it? I mean he has been on the care of Rika since he was a toddler, i think O!G just screwed up really bad here. Also if the sisters didnt have parents when Ikki was delivered to them, were the hell did Ume come from?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ringo and the others being test tube babies or research subjects like Kilik and Simca is still just speculation at this point. Pretty sure nothing has been confirmed.

Don't jump the gun. ;P


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah, I really don't even know where that theory came from XD


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow i see that S-F Is in desperate need for typesetters, this might be something for you deranged


----------



## Deranged (Jan 15, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> Wow i see that S-F Is in desperate need for typesetters, this might be something for you deranged



Oh yeah spring this on me, the day of an exam... XD although its only critical thinking and after this only one exam left... i may try to help the cause then


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 15, 2007)

If you need me for something else that might ruin your future just give me a call  buddy 

I can always see if i can chip in when i'm bored


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 15, 2007)

Ew!  Ohm is many things and hot is not any of them.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 15, 2007)

I know, but i only guessed at it because of the Cross Eyes


----------



## Shinigami Kido User (Jan 16, 2007)

I've got a couple of questions. Is it planned in the near future i.e before I am dead for the tenten or AG animes to be resumed or have they just given up?
And what do you have to do to be a typesetter? Do you need to know japanese or photoshop or something? If all you need is photoshop I might give it a go.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 16, 2007)

You don't need to know any japanese, chinese, or other language to typeset. You just need to be able to use photoshop and center text, and choose font styles for the appropriate image shown.

I never followed the anime, so I can't tell you about them :\


----------



## kahlmoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Shinigami Kido User said:


> I've got a couple of questions. Is it planned in the near future i.e before I am dead for the tenten or AG animes to be resumed or have they just given up?


o.o Tenjou Tenge Anime...wow, that was crap.
Well, there hasn't been any talk about the tenten anime since the 2 OVAs back in '05. I highly doubt they would continue from the "Ultimate Fight"....i hope not >.<. I haven't seen the AG anime past episode 5....and don't plan to XD sorry.

That'd be cool if you could typeset though. dunno if SF is looking for any though =o

and boo @ the Om haters >=O


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 16, 2007)

we accept all help right now, i think...
we are busy with the new projects and stuff...
and also peoeple tend to go MIA (like me) cuz we are busy, so more staff means more releases?
just ask and find out


----------



## Deranged (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, i have my last exam today, after im done with that, ill see about asking then... XD


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 17, 2007)

Just passing by to link to an interesting 'analysis' I made on Om after reading ch122: Here


----------



## kahlmoo (Jan 17, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> Just passing by to link to an interesting 'analysis' I made on Om after reading ch122: Here


 I ♥ Om <3
I honestly don't know why all these people are saying she's ugly and this and that kinda crap...but she's so hot. Her vampire-esque attitude and sweet tooth is just plain sexy  . and she got booty  . I hope O!G doesn't kill her off though. It's about time we get a character that doesn't look the same, except from their hair and face -___-;. i can't wait for 123 and more Om <3 

Om FTW. boo @ the haters!


----------



## Eikichi (Jan 17, 2007)

I did an airgear fanart using ref. from the manga.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 17, 2007)

@kahloo: Om = hawtness

@Eikichi: Damn. That's awesome! I especially love the colors you used. ^^


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 18, 2007)

Sweet thanks for the link sai.

[EDIT]
Omg i want the translation for that chapter and i want it NOW!



*Spoiler*: __ 




Wtf is up with that Xena armor that ringo is wearing
+ is Ikki a Sleeping Forest member now? :S


----------



## Myrddhin (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Sai !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eikichi (Jan 18, 2007)

Thx for the RAW Sai ! 

And thx Prince ^_^


----------



## SaiST (Jan 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Summary of Trick 152_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> the chapter starts with the sleeping forest further introducing the conditions of the "forest". It seems that beside anti-gravity, it will be a fight with air pressure being removed.. since the pressure of ur body and the surrounding is different, pressure will tend to balance itself out and the result would be having ur ear hurt like hell and as if u are being drowned.. (its science, anyone need further explanation? lol)
> 
> it seems all SF members also will suffer under such conditions except for one - the queen of the forest. The reason why ringo is pretty much unaffected is because since the condition is pretty much similar to the thorn road principle, it actually complements it, thus enhancing her A.T abilities... (wtf? o_O so i guess final battle will still be with ringo and ikki...)
> 
> ...






No sign of v16 tank scans yet? T_T


----------



## Six* (Jan 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 these 'test subjects' seem to be 'normal people', only that they were gathered and trained. otherwise sora wouldnt have his accent assuming he lived somewhere in kansai.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 18, 2007)

Man seems like AG is going down the drain


----------



## Key (Jan 18, 2007)

What's with the cross in their eyes?(SF memebers) 
Ringo didnt have those when we first saw her back in the manga, but now she has them.


----------



## ricc (Jan 18, 2007)

X-T said:


> Man seems like AG is going down the drain



QFT, the fun of AT'ing is pretty much all gone and now they took this turn, I'm not amused.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm still trying to hope for the best... I think the worst part is that this just came out of nowhere...

maybe if there had been some prior buildup of some sort, it'ld be easier to swallow -_-


----------



## SaiST (Jan 18, 2007)

Guys, please be mindful of the raw spoilers--*TAG* them. There are still some waiting for scanslations.



ricc said:


> QFT, the fun of AT'ing is pretty much all gone and now they took this turn, I'm not amused.



*Spoiler*: _Now, well, the serious turn should've been expected..._ 




... When the Trophaeum came into the picture. 

But this whole business with the cross-eyed "test subjects" did come out of nowhere. I was totally cool with it when it appeared to be just Kilik and Simca, as they are the two leaders on the opposite ends of this fight for the Trophaeum--their ties to it make it interesting... But now, all of these other random people--*even Sora!*... I'm wondering who else came from there, if they're *all* wearing contacts or if the crosses appear only under certain conditions for everyone besides Kilik and Simca. It's obvious that all of the Noyamano sisters were test subjects, and Ikki may have some ties to those that worked at the research facility. Depending on how O!G handles this, it could make or break things.

This meeting with Sleeping Forest... It seems the intent is to help Ikki choose his own path up the Trophaeum, to give him a real reason for doing so. But it's just going so *slow*.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 18, 2007)

Fucking Oh Great can't leave things simple.  DId the same thing with Tenge AND Majin Devil.  Though he had plans for ending Majin Devil so it was too short to get stupid.  Seriously, I just want to toss Ikki and the forest aside to deal with the 'normal' world of AT.  Freaking Genisis and Kazu and other stormriders.  

Get over the epic OG, shit's tiresome.


----------



## Trakinas (Jan 18, 2007)

Tenjou Tenge all over again.


----------



## Six* (Jan 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 this is really getting weird. simca had contact lenses to hide the crosses on her eyes. now ikki, who lived with the noyamano for years, must have seen these eyes atleast/ they cant wear contacts all the time. then again, he didnt found out about AT not til later. 


 

Oh, OG's just explaining the roots of AT. 

hah.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i could have swallowed that whole AT is from 0 gravity stuff, but this test tube subjects thing just sucks ass. There are simply too many of them, i always tought that Kilik used contact lenses to give him the crosses, because he appears all relegious and crap. Besides if Sora was there when he was a kid where does Ume fit on all this? She must be 10 years younger than Sora  oh man i just wish they show up Kazu and the rest of the guys because this is getting too freaky


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jan 22, 2007)

Heres a fanart I made the otha day. Hope you guys like it


----------



## Athrum (Jan 22, 2007)

Chapter 123 is out by S-F


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 22, 2007)

=D hit up my sig once again
THE GREEN ONE =D

*hey hey, Benkei is really nice.*


*Spoiler*: __ 



one man team???


----------



## Athrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Im still waiting for Kazu to show his value


----------



## Six* (Jan 22, 2007)

what's this? i re-read volume 2 and mikan and ringo had no clue who simca was?

so... they werent part of the 'subjects'?


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 22, 2007)

Six said:


> what's this? i re-read volume 2 and mikan and ringo had no clue who simca was?
> 
> so... they werent part of the 'subjects'?




*Spoiler*: _153_ 




In 153 the only test subjects we are shown for sure are Kilik, Simca, Om, and Sora. It's possible that the sisters are a later generation of test subjects, they don't all have to be from the same time!


----------



## Athrum (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, they are not even the same age, dont forget that Sora is around 22 and Ringo is 14


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 22, 2007)

Kazu must DIE!!
Man i wish i didn't read the raws right now


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 23, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Elaborate.



Having looked at the raws (can't really say i've read them) i pretty much know what's going to happen.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 23, 2007)

Why are the raws still so far ahead of the scans?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 23, 2007)

You guys're awesome.

v16 tank scans, where are ye? T_T


----------



## RodMack (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find a translation for 140?


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 24, 2007)

Sai said:


> You guys're awesome.
> 
> v16 tank scans, where are ye? T_T



If you get your hands on them (or hear of anyone that might have them), let us know 

Our cleaners are bored!


----------



## kahlmoo (Jan 24, 2007)

O___O
SF I FREAKIN LOVE YOU! LOVE LUV LUFF (>*3*)>

...don't know how else i could show my appreciation XD *going off to read* =D


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 24, 2007)

got like 25 more chapters left till we catch up to the raws =P


----------



## Athrum (Jan 24, 2007)

Is v16 out?  I saw the cover but i tought it would only come out next month.

Anyway thanks guys for another great release. GO KAZUMA!!!!


----------



## SaiST (Jan 24, 2007)

X-T said:


> Is v16 out?  I saw the cover but i tought it would only come out next month.


The Genei Ryodan slaughtered hundreds of mafioso (who were armed to the teeth) and nenusers that'd many people in the Narutoverse wouldn't be able to survive. 

Akatsuki is pretty much the strongest organization in the manga and they only consist of 10 people when they were formed. They have no problem facing Bijuu, villages and jinchuuriki. It was rumoured that Oro himself could take over a country by himself. The hxhverse is so much more , faster, stronger, complexer and more durable than the narutoverse. 

For instance, Killua has shown to be able to fight a modern country who posses soldiers with advanced warfare, tanks, fighterjets, Chimaera ants who know how to use nen, etc. Mind you, it didn't matter against him as they all stood no chance whatsoever. Zitoh, the fake queen, all other division commanders etc. They were all able to take on modern country's without any problem until they faced high level nenusers.

Kuroro is so completely above them, it isn't even funny.

Says 1/17 on the official SM site.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah my bad, i saw it on amazon too. Here is a big cover


man, Kururu looks really bad with pink hair, i think blond hair or light brown would be better.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 24, 2007)

X-T said:


> Yeah my bad, i saw it on amazon too. Here is a big cover
> 
> 
> man, Kururu looks really bad with pink hair, i think blond hair or light brown would be better.



Alright... with a better quality pic to see it from... that shade of pink looks to me to be kinda purplish :S And it really doesn't suit her imo


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 24, 2007)

Now that everyone's caught up...kazu-sama kazu-sama kazu-sama.  Thank you.

Too bad here's where it starts to get wierd.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 24, 2007)

Besides trying to find a tanslation for chapter 140, are there any translations after 144?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2007)

X-T said:


> Yeah my bad, i saw it on amazon too. Here is a big cover
> 
> 
> man, Kururu looks really bad with pink hair, i think blond hair or light brown would be better.



Yeah it makes her look to young ... or should I say, girly? Blonde would suit her.

Oh, and nice Tsukihime avy/sig, Deranged :amazed


----------



## Deranged (Jan 24, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Yeah it makes her look to young ... or should I say, girly? Blonde would suit her.
> 
> Oh, and nice Tsukihime avy/sig, Deranged :amazed



Thanks... XD

Yeah, i think she would look better as blonde,  but i really liked her best with brown hair..


----------



## kahlmoo (Jan 24, 2007)

X-T said:


> Yeah my bad, i saw it on amazon too. Here is a big cover
> 
> 
> man, Kururu looks really bad with pink hair, i think blond hair or light brown would be better.


Oooh, Hako and the other girl look so cute. meh, Kururu's always been over rated...never really did like her much.

I sure would like to know the process of how O!G colors his images. they always look oh so great! (lulz pun)

and also...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kazu's still a punk b*tch =x...but i'm grateful he saved my Om-y pie from her suicide


----------



## Athrum (Jan 24, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Now that everyone's caught up...kazu-sama kazu-sama kazu-sama.  Thank you.
> 
> Too bad here's where it starts to get wierd.



QFT. But it only gets weird about 140 so we got a long way to go


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah... kazu is pretty nice...


*Spoiler*: __ 



rocking that flame road


----------



## RodMack (Jan 25, 2007)

I was actually reading posts like 50 pages back and I finally know what's happened. So pretty much ThE WoRm is a bit too busy to make translations so he stopped at 144 and hasn't translated 140, am I correct?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, yes you are.

Sorry I wasn't able to answer your question(s) sooner.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jan 26, 2007)

Heres two of my Air Gear artworks. Hope you guys like it


----------



## Athrum (Jan 26, 2007)

Guess there is no chap 153 this week


----------



## SaiST (Jan 26, 2007)

Folks're just bein' slow about scannin' it, 153 did come out in last week's SM(there was a "to be continued" at the end of 152, and no word on O!G taking any breaks).

Nice fanart there, Raik!ri.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 26, 2007)

Sai said:


> Yes, yes you are.
> 
> Sorry I wasn't able to answer your question(s) sooner.


Don't worry about it. I wasn't gonna explode or something.


----------



## Hadora (Jan 27, 2007)

chap 153 out on RSF


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 27, 2007)

Hadora said:


> chap 153 out on RSF



sorry but... where?

[EDIT]
nvm got it:
Url:
[SS-Eclipse] Kanon - 17 (XviD)


----------



## Athrum (Jan 27, 2007)

More past chapters lol

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sora looks weird with the cross eyes


----------



## SaiST (Jan 27, 2007)

And here tis:


*Spoiler*: _Summary of Trick 153_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> chapter starts with shimuka and kiriku meeting up with sora at the shaft entrance of the research lab (its been 3 years after the incident btw)... kiriku and sora then have small chats abt the broken shaft, etc etc.. the narration in the background reads "The gear of destiny begins to move in the rain... Kiriku started talking about the gospel-book of (? word i dun know "-_- sorry...)" (basically, just marks the point where SF and all begins...)
> 
> in this conversation, we also find that kiriku and shimuka has moved to Hokkaido since they wanted to be as far away from the research lab as possible... anyway, kiriku then moves on to talk about more important stuff - it seems that someone has posted on the net regarding the "mysterious super part - sky regalia"... kiriku worries abt the details given on the net and he suspects that whoever leaks the information might be someone from the "tower"... anyway, kiriku then jokes to sora saying "isnt that great, sora? it seems its not only you who is aiming at it (sky regalia)" and sora replies saying "whats so good, moron? its a disaster!! u better help too" (kiriku definitely seems very normal here...)
> 
> ...





Man, I hope this doesn't turn out like Tenjou Tenge's flashback.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 27, 2007)

What happened in Tenjou Tenge's flashback? I hear people keep referring to it, but I don't quite understand what's bad about it.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 27, 2007)

I thought the flashback was the saving grace of tenjo tenge... without it, i would have given up reading it a longer while ago that i actually did 

Its weird how much i didnt like tenten yet absolutely love air gear


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 27, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> What happened in Tenjou Tenge's flashback? I hear people keep referring to it, but I don't quite understand what's bad about it.



Tenjou Tenge flashback is basically a few volumes about a girl's brother going completely insane and character development for a guy that doesn't really have a big role in another few volumes.

Since I've only read Tenjou Tenge upto volume 11 i dunno if this is what ppl are referring about but Tenjou Tenge became awesome after that flashback, damn was that arc tedious.


----------



## Deranged (Jan 27, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> Tenjou Tenge flashback is basically a few volumes about a girl's brother going completely insane and character development for a guy that doesn't really have a big role in another few volumes.
> 
> Since I've only read Tenjou Tenge upto volume 11 i dunno if this is what ppl are referring about but Tenjou Tenge became awesome after that flashback, damn was that arc tedious.



I never got all the way through the flash back. It only kept me interested enough because of the change of characters at a point i would have quit out anyways.. if it gets spectacular after that, i may be inclined to have another go at it i suppose... very low chance ill like any of the characters better though D:


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 27, 2007)

If you don't want to read the flashback i can fill you in on what happened so you know what'll happen next.

Back to Air Gear.

I just hope this flashback will not be longer than a chapter or 2.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

Well as long as it doesn't turn out like the SECOND flashback in tenjou tenge. It's basically almost a volume full of new information about the past, and there's a LOT and it is seriously confusing, most people need to read it several times to get the point but even more don't have the motivation to do so (plus, it contains raep, gore and psychotic fucks with ridiculous powers, not even counting the scene where a guy thrusts hard into a pile of moths)


----------



## Deranged (Jan 28, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Well as long as it doesn't turn out like the SECOND flashback in tenjou tenge. It's basically almost a volume full of new information about the past, and there's a LOT and it is seriously confusing, most people need to read it several times to get the point but even more don't have the motivation to do so (plus, it contains raep, gore and psychotic fucks with ridiculous powers, not even counting the scene where a guy thrusts hard into a pile of moths)



From that description, i hope no manga ever goes that route D: especially air gear


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 28, 2007)

Yea i just finished the first volume of the second flashback in TT.. It's really... well i can't say I could follow what the hell was going on :S

As long as i can understand what is going on it woudl actually be pretty interresting to know a thing or 2 about Sora.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, when we talk about the "bad flashback" is the second, confusing, one. It was the point where OG didnt knew what the hell to do with TenTen and all the manga went to hell. A little what is going one with AG right now, 0 gravity, super secret high tech and the earth stopping, man its getting a little confusing and it's diverging a lot from the AG we started reading and that i liked a lot.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

Deranged said:


> From that description, i hope no manga ever goes that route D: especially air gear



Well, considering OG's situation, it is a possibility, but I wonder if his superiors, who want to earn money, are fine with his weird ideas (if they even are his brainchilds)


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 28, 2007)

Well i for one don't think Air Gear has a correct setting for gross samurais thrusting moths and moths actually enjoying it.

We'll see how this turns out but O!G tends to start flashbacks just when it starts to become pretty cool.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

Anti-climatic storytelling I guess. That's the price to pay for the awesome art :/


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

FMA? The flashbacks were either rather short or were extra gaidens, if you mean that.


----------



## kahlmoo (Feb 1, 2007)

SF *O*
I'VE GOT SO MUCH LOVE FOR YOU GUYS!
now to ease the pains of essays, cramming, all-nighters, etc college crap with some good ol' AG =D

many thanks guys =)


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow thank you


----------



## Athrum (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah it's been a while since we heard from you, but 3 in a row is a good thing. This thread was kind of dying.


----------



## Diaketh (Feb 2, 2007)

You people just continue to create new definations of awesomeness.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 2, 2007)

Damn i wonder of O!G has a wife.. what a freaking perv.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 2, 2007)

lol, but the dude actually looks really young. There was a picture of him going around.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 2, 2007)

In all honesty, when you can draw like Oh! Great, why do you need women? 

Just draw yourself a really hot doujin and fap away! XD


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 2, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> In all honesty, when you can draw like Oh! Great, why do you need women?
> 
> Just draw yourself a really hot doujin and fap away! XD



If you can draw it doesn't mean that you can cook or do the laundry or anything that you basically need certain skills for.

But if he can satisfy himself with only fapping..  

I bet his sister was a huge Yaoi freak and he just had to draw oversized boobs and hentai all the time because he was freaked out 24/7.

Talking about yaoi..
Kilik looks really really queer...


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 2, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> If you can draw it doesn't mean that you can cook or do the laundry or anything that you basically need certain skills for.



Kaaspeer, I never knew you were such a chauvinist XD


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 2, 2007)

I prefer realist


----------



## kahlmoo (Feb 2, 2007)

X-T said:


> lol, but the dude actually looks really young. There was a picture of him going around.


Can anyone post O!G's pic. I would very much like to see the face of a God  

[offtopic]I loved Hako in 128. too cute. she reminds me of Hinata...all shy n stuff...Seems like me and Slayer are her only fans though


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 2, 2007)

kahlmoo said:


> Can anyone post O!G's pic. I would very much like to see the face of a God
> 
> [offtopic]I loved Hako in 128. too cute. she reminds me of Hinata...all shy n stuff...Seems like me and Slayer are her only fans though



Lol, if you've read the raws, you might understand a little better why this is (remember that almost everyone is a die hard Kururu fan). I personally don't dislike her or like her. As long as she doesn't mess with Emily or Benkei, all is good.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 2, 2007)

Kilik looks like a queer now because he actualy looks younger than before. In some shots you can see that he isnt a kid to be playing around with Ikki and Agito. One thing that buggers me tough is that if he still is "Gem King" who the hell is Nike?


----------



## SaiST (Feb 3, 2007)

Nike is indeed the current Gem King. Simca referred to Kilik as the "Ex-Gem King".

Trick 154 is out!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The rest of the former Sleeping Forest Kings get names. Love triangle between Sora, Kilik, and Rika. And some more details as to why Kilik destroyed the old Sleeping Forest.

Interestin' chapter.


----------



## Hadora (Feb 3, 2007)

no chapter during 2 weeks now


----------



## Athrum (Feb 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spitfire looks cool. Yeah we now have the name of the Old kings. Since they seem to be the same type of kings we have now (and spitfire already said that only he and ine retained the title) i doubt that any of them are still on S-F. Lol Ine looks really weird, and looks like Rune was around already at that time.


----------



## Six* (Feb 3, 2007)

SLEEPING FOREST KINGS (old ones) are present!!
a bit of reality (present day)
Rika!!
Old Fang King!
young spit fire!
SCHOOL GIRL SIMCA (with long hair and one wheel AT)
flashbacks doesnt seem bad.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 3, 2007)

3 things I should point out.

Ine looks awesome when she's younger XD.

Sora is a freaking pimp. He sees Rika fight a couple times, and soon after they're getting busy on the rooftop (as visible from the blackened out panel).

Lastly, I doubt this is when Sora actually gets taken down. Kilik looks much older in the double spread from the recent chaps we translated, and he has a different wardrobe.

EDIT: What intrigues me the most is that this shows that Rika is NOT one of the Tower Children, and thus does NOT have the cross eyes. Ringo, Ume, and Mikan = adopted? If that's so, I wouldn't be surprised if Ikki is so good b/c he too is one of these Tower Children somehow...


----------



## Six* (Feb 3, 2007)

^
I agree with how you think of kilik. 

i think the guy that took bagram is nike. and simca is getting desperate of getting ikki.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 3, 2007)

All i learned from this chapter is that Simca is quite posssibly just as old as Ine XD

Ine certainly looks just as young as simca does in those pictures...


----------



## Nisukeita (Feb 3, 2007)

I know this is a manga thread, but does anyone happen to know where I can find links to the anime, I would like to watch it. Ive searched but I cant find anything....


----------



## tgre (Feb 4, 2007)

js go youtube...XD

Phantom!!!...its me Uranium...XDDD...I wuv uuuu...XD

and give me more about this 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sora, Kilik, Rika love triangle...uraniuM is interested -.-


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 4, 2007)

Nisukeita said:


> I know this is a manga thread, but does anyone happen to know where I can find links to the anime, I would like to watch it. Ive searched but I cant find anything....




look around at their IRC channel a bot should have it.


----------



## Nisukeita (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks guys, helped alot


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 6, 2007)

Saaaaaaaaaaaiiii, your site is down! 

We need it for reference T__T


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Feb 7, 2007)

Does any one have 130 - 143(or current if there is more) translated cause I can't find them, I can find the raws but I want some english words I'm going insaine(almost litterally)


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 7, 2007)

Miyata Ichiro said:


> Does any one have 130 - 143(or current if there is more) translated cause I can't find them, I can find the raws but I want some english words I'm going insaine(almost litterally)



Sorry, 129 is the latest scan.

SF is trying very hard to catch up, they usually release 3 chapters every friday.
Just check this thread often, PhantomX always keeps us updated on the latest releases.


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks alot, I just download all the Raw ones cause i can understand enough to get the main idea I main just wanna see Kururu make out with Ikki but that probably doesnt happen... YET.  Though thank you I've got this tread subscribbed so i'll be checking it often.  And if 129 is the msot recent translated thennn   Mangahunters  is actually upto date(which is amazing)


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 7, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> Sorry, 129 is the latest scan.
> 
> SF is trying very hard to catch up, they usually release 3 chapters every friday.
> Just check this thread often, PhantomX always keeps us updated on the latest releases.



Lol, don't expect triple releases nemore XD

Now we only have two translators than can do chapters (before we could use chinese tlers for checks, etc), we just now got our hands on v16 tank raws, and i'm like the only script editor active 

We should still average 2-3 chapters a week though, so no worries, but it won't be trip releases nemore.

Also, expect 130 today or tomorrow (inside information is nice, neh?) 

EDIT: @ miyata FMP! ftw  Tessa is super moe


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> we just now got our hands on v16 tank raws


[highlight]![/highlight]​
GIMME! 

And if you guys are in need of a proofreader, I should be able to do that much. I'll stop by your IRC channel later.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up phantom.

Can I be SF's usefull beerdrinker?


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 7, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> Thanks for the heads-up phantom.
> 
> Can I be SF's usefull beerdrinker?



We already have Sinbot for that 

Also Sai, while the raws are ours, we still need to clean them up and stuff (the scanner didn't edit out blue paper borders or anything since we are on a somewhat tight schedule. :X

Btw, the more help the better!


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 8, 2007)

Call me an idiot but what are tank raws again?...


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 8, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> Call me an idiot but what are tank raws again?...



Jump raws are the ones that come straight from the Jump magazine, they tend to be a lot lower quality and are much more difficult to prepare.

Tanks raws come from the "novelized" (for lack of a better word) volumes.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 8, 2007)

aah alright thanks


----------



## Six* (Feb 8, 2007)

'tank'

from tankoubon. 
or volume in japanese.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the scan Phantom.

Well i guess Sai was really suited for the job.. If you don't want to see him you can always ignore him 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kanon in the last frame looked really REALLY queer...


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 9, 2007)

I can actually do work again ~


----------



## SaiST (Feb 9, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> WOW


... ...


----------



## kahlmoo (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the chapter SF! XD
well, i've learned to not really have an expectancy date for the chp releases. SF usually gets them done pretty quick, regardless of being short on staff sometimes. =]......on another note, Kanon needs to go die a painful death


----------



## SaiST (Feb 9, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> wORLD OF wARCRAFT YOU NINNY.


Yeah, I've never played World of Warcraft.

Final Rush said he met some guy on FFXI with my handle from SRK. He asked if it was me, and the guy played along.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 9, 2007)

Now back to topic!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm behind, but I'm also lazy. Exactly why is Simca in a wheelchair?


----------



## Six* (Feb 11, 2007)

It's because she was attacked by Sleeping Forest. Om, I think.
didnt know how exactly it affected her legs.

And check my AG fanart(plus other things) here..
mortgage insurance


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome stuff XD Do you have these with cleaned up linearts?


----------



## Six* (Feb 11, 2007)

oh.. sorry i dont.. 

probably i could do that for my next one.
and i dont really know how to clean and stuff. all i can is play around PS. like the color balance thing


----------



## Nisukeita (Feb 14, 2007)

Honto Arigato Gozaimasu!!!!

Ive been waiting for this!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2007)

Ohm and Bucca work well together.  Creepy, but well.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, he's attracted to her tremendous ass, and she's attracted to his tremendous body XD


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Feb 16, 2007)

If anybody wants, I have a link for the RAW chapters up to 154. Not sure if thats much help, but here it is:

Trick 122

I've only been reading it for the past three days and I just burned streight through 1-131. I don't know if oyu guys needed RAW's of what, but their there if you need them. Though I'm guessing you don't. I just finished 131 and am dieing to figure out whats going to happen next. 


EDIT: Manga Helpers has translations ready if you need them as well.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 16, 2007)

​
Thanks.


----------



## kahlmoo (Feb 16, 2007)

Sai said:


> ​
> Thanks.


I lol'd hard  

ahh well. He gets an A for effort?  

p.s. hope SF doesn't get much school work over the weekend. Maybe we could get another chapter? XD *crosses fingers*


----------



## Six* (Feb 16, 2007)

Sai said:


> ​
> Thanks.



lol and it also goes well with your avy.

anyway, air gear is out this week right? its already been two weeks without it, i think.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 16, 2007)

There will only be a chapter on the 23rd...so i guess its next week


----------



## Nisukeita (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd love to help but I have no experience with any of that stuff so all I can do it provide moral support 

Ganbatte-o Miina-sama


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 18, 2007)

So I just got back from katsucon and bought v olume 16.  What the hell Ringo?  Guess this is where it starts getting wierd.  Although as far as I saw and what little I could pick up, I like the twist between the relationship.  Here I thought Ringo was just gonna sadface over more and more girls digging Ikki.    Oh, and this volume needed more Kazu-sama.


----------



## tgre (Feb 19, 2007)

Dont mind me...im just probably the BIGGEST LURKER IN THE WORLD!..

umm yeah...no biggie...must say...even though Kururu is t3h sex...you see alot more of Ringo's ass in this one  =D...but hey! ...im not complaining...

no Kazu in this one...and being the AG whore I am...already read through uptill 150 folks and. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



not much of Kazu in the future chapters uptill 150 either >_>...




anyhoo...so SF have bagged themself a new proofer and need new cleaners..XD...I thought Cheapo and Unlucky were good enough...XD..LOL...they stopped have they.. and who are your QCers again..i forgot...they keep on changin ever since VJ retired >_>

Phantom...say hi to Cheap for me...and tell him...that the Crawford Shield is ours and that he deserves to have his head smashed by a mach truck =D..he'll know who it is =D.. (ie: its uraniuM..)

for Sai...congrats for joining AE...you are now classified as mentally retarded/instable and have fun adding to random convos with Kururu about i*c*st and brotherly love...>_>

BACK ON TOPIC... (i have to post a big one...its my punishment for being a lurker...)...Kanon sux dick and I swear I will bust a coke bottle into somebody's ear drum if he continues to add those musical notes to this sentences...i try to picture someone saying things in melody and it always ends up being retarded...hence..>_>...no actually.ill keep my rambling to myself >_>

and yea with the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikki with Genesis/Sleeping Forest thing. (you know what I mean..the latest couple of RAW chapters)..its really getting out of hand...O!G sensei...needs to get back on track....Im done waiting for the damn Gram Scale tournament....he better make it spectacular =P




and last remarks: umm...yeah...meh...see you around in SF IRc channel if you ever visit it >_>...




Join AE :3...XD


----------



## SaiST (Feb 19, 2007)

tiger_888 said:


> for Sai...congrats for joining AE...you are now classified as mentally retarded/instable and have fun adding to random convos with Kururu about i*c*st and brotherly love...>_>


...

o_o​


----------



## Athrum (Feb 19, 2007)

buy the dvd


----------



## tgre (Feb 20, 2007)

Sai said:


> ...
> 
> o_o​



do not ask me how I know this...ive been IRCing around SF far too long and have made myself unfortunately familiar with the likes of the SF crew...i am just as mentally scarred as you will be...

HI PHANTOM!!...DISREGARD ANY DENEGRATION MADE TO YOU BY ME!..=D

~yours sincerely, uranium =D..


----------



## Genes1s (Feb 20, 2007)

hello all air gear fans!!  heehee this topic here looks real active~


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to seeing Vol.16 translated.  Yeah it will be a pain to clean(I've seen vol.16), but it'll be worth it when it's done.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 21, 2007)

Meant to post this as soon as I got back.

Trick 155 RAW


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> continuing from last chapter, it seems that although kiriku got pissed and something was shown to be about to happen, it seems he didnt do anything after all...this chapter starts with kiriku battling some unknown guys while thinking about the arguments that they are having. clearly kiriku is frustrated that sora and the rest of the team, including his sister, does not see the importance of their original responsibility... and we finally see kiriku used his gem king ability - his road is "Gaea road" (i thought it was originally called "Jade road"? wtf is going on?) with an infinity atmosphere called "Infinity Stratum" and the attack name i cant figure out what it is - Gravitosafokarte(??? sorry as i said, my katakana translating skill suck, someone help me out here?)
> 
> moving on to next scene, as kikiru is relaxing and wondering about the likes of the sky and the birds, the Wind-G guy, kaito, came to meet and talk to him. in the car, kaito was expressing his hate towards cockroaches and associated them with the SF and as kaito was firing his guns to scare plp off the highway since they are blocking his way, kiriku thought to himself "if we are cockroaches then u must be a norway rat..." lol  anyway, it seems that kaito's aim to bring kiriku around was to further shake kiriku's faith in his team. He was talking about the chaos brought about by the "sky regalia" with an example being foreign mafias using kids to get them... (like in the case of that foreign girl and akira i suppose...)
> 
> ...


----------



## RodMack (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh goodie, Trick 155. *downloads, checks it out, then reads Sai's summary*


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 22, 2007)

Summary of 155:

Kilik - going crazy, but keeping his pimp hand strong!


----------



## Six* (Feb 22, 2007)

20 pages


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 22, 2007)

Aah sweet a new raw 
Thanks for the url sai


----------



## Myrddhin (Feb 22, 2007)

thx again Sai for the RAW and summary


----------



## Athrum (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah he is going nuts, but this only confirms that he isnt a really bad guy, just someone with a different point of view, a righteous albeit strange one. I like him more every time a new chap comes around.


----------



## Key (Feb 22, 2007)

Could  kiriku had a part in Sora's leg incident?


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 22, 2007)

Key said:


> Could  kiriku had a part in Sora's leg incident?



They showed him in a double spread in the middle of the Om fight standing over the owned Sora.


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Feb 22, 2007)

1.) This is an unbelievably good show and manga and I'm surprised that its not as popular as it should be.

2.) I know the show ended sadly but has the manga ended or is it still going? Please say its still going.


----------



## Six* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ryokai Takanaowa said:


> 2.) I know the show ended sadly but has the manga ended or is it still going? Please say its still going.



Its still going.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 22, 2007)

Ryokai Takanaowa said:


> 1.) This is an unbelievably good show and manga and I'm surprised that its not as popular as it should be.
> 
> 2.) I know the show ended sadly but has the manga ended or is it still going? Please say its still going.



The manga leaves off where the anime leaves off


----------



## Six* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ryokai Takanaowa said:


> 1.) This is an unbelievably good show and manga and I'm surprised that its not as popular as it should be.



it probably has something to do with the title... for me atleast. it thought it was a manga about planes fighting in some war .


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Feb 22, 2007)

PhatomX-"The manga leaves off where the anime leaves off" 

Six-"Its still going."

So....judging by the posts I'm going to say its still going but at the moment its at the point where the anime left off?


----------



## Nisukeita (Feb 22, 2007)

No its way past that, they were just saying that it continues were the anime ended


----------



## PenguBandit (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey, hey, I've been following this post since .... probably way back around the 15th page or so an dfinally felt like posting something and decided to sign up. Yeah, I agree, Air gear should be getting more support.

Anywhose, I decided that I want to help put so I think I'll be apllying to SF probably as a cleaner or something like that since I'm not the best at writing and my Japanese isn't that good.

BTW here's what I've done so far. I think Im' doink ok but I haven't really had a lot of experience so I cant say much about it.



if this doen't shoe up here's the link http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/odanas/TestPage0-1.png


----------



## Six* (Feb 23, 2007)

that's sweet


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 23, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Man, I'm glad that volume 16 is so cool.  But just...sad that there is no Kazu time.  Why can't Spitfire kidnap him or something?



Because Kazu is a pansy...

simple as that 

Emily needs to knock some courage into that guy.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2007)

With her hips?


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 23, 2007)

Cleaning is just too big of a bitch, i guess that's why ToWNL doesn't bother with redrawing in Gantz


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 23, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> With her hips?



The only thing Emily knocks with her hips is my hips!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2007)

Whatever, Ohm lover.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Feb 23, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> Because Kazu is a pansy...
> 
> simple as that
> 
> Emily needs to knock some courage into that guy.



Huh? I thought he had the sense in him already. He shaped up at the end of the battle with Animal House and accessed the Flame Road. Heck he showed off how fast he was even when he had his back wheels turned off. No doubt, Kazu is back to doing normal kickassery if not more. BECAUSE HE HOLDS THE PASION TO MELT ALL!!!!!!! /Kazufanboyism

Anyway, I'm patient enough to wait for the next release. Can hardly wait, but I am. Wish I could help out some way, if only.


----------



## kahlmoo (Feb 23, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Whatever, Ohm lover.


Hey hey, no badmouthing mah woman >=] Ohm is luff <3

Yeah, SF is doing the best they can (i think o.o) XD soon enough the scans'll be neck and neck with the raws  ...hopefully XD. i should really do some airgear fan art sometime >.>


----------



## badaudio (Feb 26, 2007)

Holy crap, i just caught up with this anime/manga after seeing alot of people with sigs & avatars i finally decided to check it out. And i have to say my god this is such a good series!


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 26, 2007)

badaudio said:


> Holy crap, i just caught up with this anime/manga after seeing alot of people with sigs & avatars i finally decided to check it out. And i have to say my god this is such a good series!



Welcome to the dark side >


----------



## badaudio (Feb 28, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> Welcome to the dark side >



If liking Air Gear is evil then i don't want to be good.


----------



## Nisukeita (Feb 28, 2007)

we are borg...

...you will be assimilated


----------



## kahlmoo (Feb 28, 2007)

^3^ SLEEPING FORESTTT~~  much love fer the chapters. you guys rock so hard! wheeee =P


----------



## Six* (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, cool! thanks SF!


----------



## badaudio (Feb 28, 2007)

weeee, didnt know when they would come up, since i just got into it.


----------



## Six* (Feb 28, 2007)

badaudio said:


> weeee, didnt know when they would come up, since i just got into it.



did you catch up to the latest?

lol at the joke pages


----------



## RodMack (Feb 28, 2007)

badaudio said:


> If liking Air Gear is evil then i don't want to be good.


Then it's official: whoever likes Air Gear is EVIL.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn...Ikki and Ringo are serious. Even Ikki's weigths have been taken off 

Battle of Ideologies 

Freedom versus restriction


and damn...Ringo tore up Ikki.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know you read AG!! o__O

Yeah, some good chaps, I really like this volume


----------



## DTMaster (Mar 1, 2007)

"sprouts devil horns"

Hmm... At least the dark side has cookies, right?

But back on topic, but awesome releases. I'll be checking the new chapters very shortly and will enjoy those joke pages very much.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> I didn't know you read AG!! o__O
> 
> Yeah, some good chaps, I really like this volume



I started awhile ago but just recently caught up 

*read chapters 60-132 in the span of 10 hours*

That occurred on Monday of this week. 
and just my luck, I didn't have to wait long to get new chapter 

I wanted Ikki to get some closure for what happened to Simca, but perhaps he still has a shot next chapter?


----------



## Six* (Mar 1, 2007)

too bad the chapters are shorter than they are before


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2007)

Six said:


> too bad the chapters are shorter than they are before



yeah, 133 and 134 felt more like one chapter than two. Oh well, at least we got to see the battle between Ikki and Ringo get underway. Their can't be a real definitive winner so soon...can there?


----------



## Athrum (Mar 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Their can't be a real definitive winner so soon...can there?




Yeah it can, and you'll be surprised 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Evil Ringo rocks ass, and i was right, Kilik is the Gem King, not Nike. I cant wait to see Ikki releasing the false Bagram


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 1, 2007)

Actually Nike is also the Gem King. And, according to Simca in a chapter not to previous, Kilik is the ex-Gem King. The character pages just list them as what they were... I mean, despite the fact that Akira no longer is officially the Fang King, he could be called a Fang King b/c of his badassery. That's how I see the situation at least...


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 1, 2007)

Agito is for all intents and purposes the Fang King, because he has the Fang Regalia. Nike is the current Gem King, but Kilik may also be S-F's Gem King, and there are two Gem Kings. Usually this doesn't happen but the Gem King's status is a tad ambiguous.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 1, 2007)

NO, there are not two Gem Kings, because there is probably just one regalia, and i dont see Kilik giving it up too Nike.


----------



## Six* (Mar 1, 2007)

someone get the latest one at ritual (RAW).. i cant download from them 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i think i know who nike is now. he already made an appearance, i believe.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 1, 2007)

Can't download anything from RSF right now. Site's been kind of screwy for a week or so now.

Can't bother with it now, lunch be over. :/


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 1, 2007)

When they said that Kilik wasn't that badass guy that stole the Bagram I started to assume that he's Nike, as that guy is definitely at King level...

But then I thought it didn't really make sense as Nike is part of Genesis, so how does stealing that Regalia benefit him?


----------



## Athrum (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah i dont think it is Nike, besides he was a gravity child, so maybe he is someone who was raised either with Kilik, or with Ringo (im more inclined towards the last option)


----------



## Key (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm enjoying all these flashback of SF but come on, get to the action! Is  Kilik going to battle Ikki or not?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 1, 2007)

Someone needs to upload the newest chapter 

And hey, I'm a very backstory loving person, so watching the origins of Parts Wars and some of our favorite characters is perfectly fine by me. Fight are cool and all, but flashbacks are also neat


----------



## Nisukeita (Mar 1, 2007)

I just read 134...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hate to see Ikki and Ringo battle like that.....though I enjoy when Ikki gets serious, nevertheless I hope they make up somehow


----------



## RodMack (Mar 1, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> Someone needs to upload the newest chapter
> 
> And hey, I'm a very backstory loving person, so watching the origins of Parts Wars and some of our favorite characters is perfectly fine by me. Fight are cool and all, but flashbacks are also neat


Yes, I agree with both statements.


----------



## Six* (Mar 2, 2007)

^


*Spoiler*: __ 




yep, the spit-kunXsnail-sensei thing has been hinted for awhile now.
and the dude that took hako is probably the masked guy from SF before.
even if he's nike or not.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree that they're probably the same person... their outfit styles are practically identical. After how that guy owned Akito and Rune, if he's not a king I'll be slightly impressed.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 2, 2007)

Well i assume that Black Ban is not Nike, although that guy used the same technique as Gem King Kilik, and since people say that Nike is the Gem King right now. One thing that we are sure is that he is a "Gravity Child" but i've been counting and 9 escaped from the lab. So we have the 6 from Sleeping-Forest, plus Simca, plus Om, that makes 8. And then there's the 3 Nomayano sisters that are from a different lab, but the guy looks too big to be from their generation.


----------



## badaudio (Mar 2, 2007)

where would one go to obtain RAW scans?


----------



## heath73 (Mar 2, 2007)

Noooo I catch up and it hasss to be this fight


----------



## ricc (Mar 2, 2007)

badaudio said:


> where would one go to obtain RAW scans?



Trick 122


----------



## badaudio (Mar 3, 2007)

ricc said:


> Trick 122



ahh, thanks for that.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Mar 3, 2007)

*Is Tottally Caught Up*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I love it. It seems that SpitFire is really going to take Kazu under his wing now. Wonder how Aeon Clock is gonna take it. Would be cool if O!G has Kazu and SpitFire do a double Flame Road, or something.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Mar 3, 2007)

You know i really like the way this manga is going..

It leaves alot of new possibilities...
I mean Kazu could rebell and start his own team


----------



## badaudio (Mar 3, 2007)

Everyone seems to be getting better cept' for onigiri, wonder what'll happen to him.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Mar 3, 2007)

badaudio said:


> Everyone seems to be getting better cept' for onigiri, wonder what'll happen to him.



Same thing he always does, be perverted and score some wins, while ignoring the large amount of losses.


----------



## GPM (Mar 4, 2007)

Onigiri attacks the mind and the senses... as long as he keeps getting emotionally disturbed females as opponents and persuades them to strip naked, it's all good. 
I'm just wondering what's gonna happen in the gravity tube. The general story more or less makes sense now because the flashbacks, with the exception of a few details.


----------



## badaudio (Mar 4, 2007)

hes lost more than hes won, though.


----------



## Myrddhin (Mar 5, 2007)

thx for the raw an summary


*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't understand a word of japanese/chinese but are you sure it is a 5v4 ?
As far as i can see on the raw there's a 5th person in Sora's team... on the top left... or is it just a spectator ???? but I don't think so .....
he is on the floor in volume 6 with sora spitfire and the others ....

so it is a 5v5 .... just let me know if i'm mistaking


----------



## Athrum (Mar 5, 2007)

I didnt do the summary, but yeah the guy was wrong, there are 5 people on Sora's Team (Spitfire, Falco, Black Ban, Dontores and Sora).


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 5, 2007)

Where did you get the names for all the other members? o_O


----------



## Athrum (Mar 5, 2007)

They appear when they are intruduced as the "Gravity 6" lol you just have to read japanese 

Dontores is the Rumble King, that guy who looks like Buccha.
Black Ban is the guy in the mask, he is the Lightning King.
Falco is the guy in the suit and black glasses he is the Fang King.
The rest of them you know


----------



## Akyra (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmmm, is voiea.net down?  I've been trying to access that for a while now...


----------



## Kaaspeer (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the chapter again phantom


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 9, 2007)

Thnx for the chapter man


----------



## Athrum (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah, in case i havent expressed my gratitude on the channel yet. Thanks for the chapter lol.

And where is my 157 RRRAWWWWWWWW?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2007)

I knew Hako liked Ikki but I didn't know that she was that obsessed with him :S
And poor Ikki had the stuffing knocked out of him, the the scene where she had him pinned down was kinda hot


----------



## Hadora (Mar 9, 2007)

AMAZING SPOIL!!!!

Summary of 157 is so crazy


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Bagram's thief is the Sora's TWIN BROTHER. This surname or code name is Nike (Stone King) who lived in USA. (vol14). About this personality, hmm he is just a psychotic . Nike is bowing in front of Sora and...................................................................................
.........................................SORA STAND UP and WAAAAALK.
After we learn that Killik gave the bagram to old lady in the little truck (Jaaba right??) Actually Killik trusted that somebody could use the Sky Régalia    and flyyy..
(Oo)  Oh!Great is a killer!!!!!




Enjoy


----------



## Six* (Mar 9, 2007)

^

O_o ... 

... do you have the raw now?


----------



## SaiST (Mar 9, 2007)

Hadora said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> _The Bagram's thief is the Sora's TWIN BROTHER._


... wut



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> _This surname or code name is Nike (Stone King)_


... *wut*



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[highlight]wuuuuuuut[/highlight]

What the hell is goin' on here?


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Mar 9, 2007)

Sai said:


> ... wut
> 
> 
> ... *wut*
> ...




Agreed to the utmost WUT level. Produce the RAW or *FEEL THE WRATH OF A THOUSAND BURNING SUNS!!!!!!*


----------



## SaiST (Mar 9, 2007)

Here ya go, fellas.


----------



## isanon (Mar 9, 2007)

157 raw
"Pachinko Parlour" 

holy shit the spoiler was true!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



but what the fuck is up with nike:s haircut


----------



## Athrum (Mar 9, 2007)

HOLLY BLOODY MONKEY BALLS!!!


*Spoiler*: _Raw spoiler_ 



To all that said that it was Nike who stole Bagram, im sorry for discording.
He did use the same trick as Kilik, so now we know why he did it....

Aww man i thought this manga was getting worse because of the Gravity Children crap but this totally redeemed it.
So Kilik wasnt bad after all. ANd why the hell does he say "Jade Road Takeuchi Sora" ?!


----------



## Kaaspeer (Mar 9, 2007)

Holy motherfucking BATMAN WUT?!


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Mar 9, 2007)

Holy crap. That was some supreme chapter. Without a doubt, someone translate this soon. Sai, X-T, I'm waiting. Patiently.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 9, 2007)

GEESUS... WTHELL just happened?! XD


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2007)

What is going on here?!  I do believe OG has been listening.

I will buy a Genisis tag and ring if someone shows me where to go.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is the summary


*Spoiler*: __ 



so we continue on from our mystery guy who appeared in front of 
spitfire and kazu...at first, kazu mistakes this person for sora, 
since his voice, accent and face totally looks similar... and yes, 
the summary from hadora is right,"psycotic" would be the right word 
to describe our mystery guy.. his first official appearance and all 
he did was say "kill...kill and more killing..."("-_-) apparently 
this guy has deep hatred to the guy who took everything away from 
sora (kiriku)...

as kazu stands in shock and confusion, spitfire explains to him that 
the mystery guy is actually not sora but his twin brother (the same 
way as shimuka is to kiriku)... and in this scene, we are shown that 
yes, sora actually stood the !@#$% up!! (with his brother bowing 
down) the name "nike" is meant to be some greek(?) victory goddess, 
who possesses wings dyed red in blood... anyway, it was also 
revealed here that his brother's name is also "Takeuchi Sora"... 
(Note that the kanji used for the name "sora" here is not "sky" but 
rather "space", thus making them different...)

spitfire further adds that everything that has been done so far 
(genesis, team made to climb the tower, etc etc) are nothing but to 
fulfill the ambitions of sora...the scene then changes back to our 
heroes in the "tower"... kiriku apparently is telling the same story 
to ikki and he ends with saying that "the battle that day is not 
over yet..." with his beliefs shaken and truth and betrayal revealed 
to him, ikki breaks into a state of denial...

seeing his confused state, kiriku then tells ikki to decide on his 
own... in his thoughts, he too at that time had believed on sora and 
the regalias being a "release" for this world... and after the 
battle at that time, he had given bagram for safekeeping with the 
old lady and old man from the parts shop and entrusts them to find 
someone who is suitable for it, someone who is able to support all 
with his wings to fly in the broad sky... and he now wonders whether 
ikki would be the "one"... with that thought in mind, he wants to 
find out whether ikki will be the "wind" that blows deep in the 
forest and so he tells ikki to prepare himself for a final test


----------



## Key (Mar 9, 2007)

The story just became stupid and dumb! Come on, twins? WTF!! Just ruined the plot of the story. Sora's twin brother prob has the same abilities as sora and etc...etc. Come on, this is pathetic. I just hate the plot of air gear now, Sf finding someone that isn't going to use the sky regalia for evil and genesis fulfilling sora's wish. Man, I'm so fucken piss rite now, didnt turn out like I imagine and became something even worst.,


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 9, 2007)

Key said:


> The story just became stupid and dumb! Come on, twins? WTF!! Just ruined the plot of the story. Sora's twin brother prob has the same abilities as sora and etc...etc. Come on, this is pathetic. I just hate the plot of air gear now, Sf finding someone that isn't going to use the sky regalia for evil and genesis fulfilling sora's wish. Man, I'm so fucken piss rite now, didnt turn out like I imagine and became something even worst.,



Err... the first half of that statement is completely incorrect, seeing as Sora's twin is the GEM KING, not the Sky King, and also a complete psycho (not capable of rational thought, let alone masterminding as Sora just did).

Personally I take my hat off to Oh!Great for this plot twist... I never thought he could pull a fast one on us (everything before this arc had been so linear XD).

I guess it's possible that Sora be the endboss >.>


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Mar 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But...is Sora capable of using Bagram again? Judging by the stress "puff" from when he stood up to the suportive stance he was in while standing, at least from my point of view, would show he's still iffy on standing much less walking. Kilik busted his knee's pretty bad, and to the point where it took him years to use them again. Though I will say the twin thing is pure awesome. The way their both named Sora, but with the two seperate meanings/kanji used for their names. Brilliant. 

And yeah, power wise they'reprobably complete opposites. Sora is the former Wind King while Sorra(my imprompto of "Space" Sora's name) is the current Gem King. The Gem King seems to gain power from the earth using the Jade/Gaea Road. Thus their powers and abilities are two completely different set. Together their probably a perfect team. 

The question why Sora and Sorra have shown themselves to Kazu is an important question. Spitfire brought him there to relate this story to him. Why? Does he intend to name Kazu as his successor? Or will he use this chance to bring Kazu to Spitfire's side? 

Oh! Great has thrown us for a loop. What he will do next is unknown. The man deserves the name he has.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah i agree with you, i was expecting almost everything except this. I always tought that Kilik would be the so called "final villain", then that hooded guy appeared and i was like "Ok maybe i was a little wrong." now with this Sora stuff i can say that i was waaaayyy wrong lol, OG managed to surprise me with this one, maybe the manga is getting on its final route.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 10, 2007)

Guys, c'mon. They're probably few, but there are still some who only follow the scanslations. Please remember to tag the raw spoilers.



DeathGuise_of_Oblivion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But...is Sora capable of using Bagram again? Judging by the stress "puff" from when he stood up to the suportive stance he was in while standing



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think a "puff" sound effect would be a good indication of any type of stress on his body, guy. >_>

I'm pretty sure it was just for him grabbing hold of the armrest of his wheelchair, there was no apparent effort being made for him to stand up.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Everybody sure does seem to be quick to label Sora a villain. There have been so many characters/groups that have _appeared_ to be "bad" in the beginning, but were made to look in a much better light later on.

Considering all Sora has said and done from tihs point, I wouldn't be too quick to make him out to be the bad guy.


----------



## Six* (Mar 10, 2007)

i'm calling him roxas. :rofl

ah~ah~ in japan right now, 158 is released... why is it always a week late for the scan to come out..

and its good to see O!G is doing 20 +/- 2 pages again.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, I'm just hoping that Sora is the villain, i really like Kilik now lol


----------



## Six* (Mar 10, 2007)

^
just like that? i mean sora's been with us since the beggining.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, it would be the perfect twist, and you got to admit that Sora sometimes does some pretty creepy faces


----------



## Key (Mar 10, 2007)

Is that a genesis shirt that sora is wearing? Sora could be the one that is in a neutral side, he's probably trying to start a plot by himself. Also why would sora want the sky regalia now after all that time, is it because sora is the sky king and for ikki to have it, ikki must defeat sora if ikki wants to be the sky king.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Mar 10, 2007)

Sai said:


> Guys, c'mon. They're probably few, but there are still some who only follow the scanslations. Please remember to tag the raw spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm. True, true. I guess it is possible that the puff was just to show he was making an effort with his hand rather than it looking like he was gripping his arm rest. So I could be worng with that.

Well, if we look at it from this new angle I just thought of, its that neither Kilik or Sora are badguys. Rather they have conflicting viewpoints. Sora's Sleeping Forest versus Kilik's Sleeping Forest. Not the people, mind you, but the ideals. Kilik believes Sleeping Forest should be the last limit for the Sky King to face before claiming the Sky Throne. While Sora believes that Sleeping Forest should exist to support the Sky King. Maybe when Sora lost control over Sleeping Forest, and was crippled by Kilik, Simca decided to take on his belief and started Genisis. Thus when Ikki became known as the one closest to the Sky Throne, Simca had Genisis give Kogarasumaru their full support. It would then make since for Sora to have Sorra take Bagram and a tuner in order to get it out of Sleeping Forest's base. Thus, they'll be ready to have it ready for Ikki to use. 

Beside's, Oh! Great hasn't had Sora speak a word on this matter himself. Only Spitfire has made comment on it. And revealed to Kazu that Genisis only follows Sora's will.


----------



## Nisukeita (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah I'm just going to stay away from this thread know, WAY to many spoilers about whats to come and no one is spoiler tagging any of it


----------



## soto (Mar 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Raw spoilers_ 



If Sora is the one leading Genesis, then why did sleeping forest attack Simca when Sora's the true leader? Isn't Kilik still technically the bad guy since he allowed sleeping forest to harm his own sister?


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Mar 11, 2007)

Nisukeita said:


> yeah I'm just going to stay away from this thread know, WAY to many spoilers about whats to come and no one is spoiler tagging any of it



Sorry dude. Excitement is just way too much.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2007)

soto said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raw spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> If Sora is the one leading Genesis, then why did sleeping forest attack Simca when Sora's the true leader? Isn't Kilik still technically the bad guy since he allowed sleeping forest to harm his own sister?



The way it's worded means that he's not actively leading it... he' just manipulating people for his own goals... i guess they're oblivious?


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Mar 12, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> The way it's worded means that he's not actively leading it... he' just manipulating people for his own goals... i guess they're oblivious?



No, not obliviious. Spitfire knew and was calm about the entire situation while he was explaining it to Kazu. Simca probably knew Soar's goals, since she was her brother's tuner, with Sleeping Forest. And when Kilik stopped him, she took on his goals and created Genisis. They are acting out Sora's whishes. Or at least thats what I'm getting from it.


----------



## coriander (Mar 12, 2007)

just finished reading chap 129.. i like air gear!


----------



## coriander (Mar 12, 2007)

i've found raws until 157.. can't read japanese though  so i have to wait for 136...


----------



## Key (Mar 14, 2007)

THIS WHOLE GENESIS AND SF DOESN'T MAKE SENSE. IF SORA is sided with genesis than why is rika and ringo get along so well? prob sora and rika is behind all of this. at the end, sf and genesis will come to together. They prob wants to unite all the stormriders.


----------



## Kenji310 (Mar 14, 2007)

Mind me asking where you guys get the manga? Like maybe in packs or volumes. Not like chapter 01, 02, 03. That'll kill me =/ I've seen the anime, but my friend told me the manga is a bit different, so I'm gonna start from the beginning. So ya thanks in advance.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 14, 2007)

Key said:


> Man, I'm so fucken piss rite now, *didnt turn out like I imagine and became something even worst*.,



I hate people like you. Like can you get it through your head that you are not the creator, writer, artist, and that Oh!Great is not doing what you want him to? It's his fucking story, let it be.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey is there anywhere to get the latest chapter? voiea.net/manga has closed down or something and I have no way in getting anymore of the chapter.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 15, 2007)

Just checked around and volume 17 is coming out in April in Japan.  So Phantom, you guys dont need to clean up the jump raws, hehehehe


----------



## Six* (Mar 15, 2007)

Kenji310 said:


> Mind me asking where you guys get the manga? Like maybe in packs or volumes. Not like chapter 01, 02, 03. That'll kill me =/ I've seen the anime, but my friend told me the manga is a bit different, so I'm gonna start from the beginning. So ya thanks in advance.



if its from the start, mangadownload.net has the first 9 volumes. just ask someone to upload if you need more...

sai's site has it all, btw.


----------



## isanon (Mar 15, 2007)

Six said:


> if its from the start, mangadownload.net has the first 9 volumes. just ask someone to upload if you need more...
> 
> sai's site has it all, btw.


but sai's site is down at the moment


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2007)

X-T said:


> Just checked around and volume 17 is coming out in April in Japan.  So Phantom, you guys dont need to clean up the jump raws, hehehehe



This is very good news 

I'll let the staff know... any idea on the exact date?


----------



## Six* (Mar 15, 2007)

...and the volume cover?


----------



## Athrum (Mar 15, 2007)

There is no cover yet. Maybe in a week or two, anyway the exact date is April 17th


----------



## Kenji310 (Mar 15, 2007)

Anyone mind linking me from volume 10+ 
The anime is really different from the manga. I learnt about a lot of things that I didn't understand in the anime.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2007)

Kenji310 said:


> Anyone mind linking me from volume 10+
> The anime is really different from the manga. I learnt about a lot of things that I didn't understand in the anime.


----------



## Hadora (Mar 17, 2007)

Moyooooo!

Super-Spoiler  again!! 

So about the chapter 158  (one more time crazy)


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Aion Clock wanna the Sky Regalia for this familly, because of his father is the boss of a big society.
-Sora speak with Spit Fire, and tell him that if he wanna give the fire regalia to Kazu, he crush them in 2 secondes to get back the regalia
-page with Infinite Volcano trcik by Spit fire ^^
-Sora stop the trick with the wind r?galia, he have cyborg leg, and a helicopter is hit and get mashed on Spit Fire...  




Enjoy

PS: Summary of Chap 159 soon  -__- where is that fucking raw!!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## SaiST (Mar 17, 2007)

...


*Spoiler*: _Okay_ 



Sora's definitely a villain.

...


----------



## Athrum (Mar 17, 2007)

muahahahaha, told ya , 
*Spoiler*: __ 



by the way the one that said that was Sora(sky) or Sora(space)?


----------



## coriander (Mar 17, 2007)

^ that's a really sad sad spoiler


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 17, 2007)

X-T said:


> muahahahaha, told ya , byt the way the one that said that was Sora(sky) or Sora(space)?




*Spoiler*: __ 




He mentioned something about a prosthetic leg so I'd venture it was the perverted Sora we all knew and loved


----------



## Athrum (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, that sucks maybe 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nike 


 isn't has bad, but i doubt it lol, and now 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Aeon clock wants the sky regalia too, this is totally fucked up lol


----------



## coriander (Mar 17, 2007)

the story is getting better then... sora always had that suspiscious look in his eyes (like their waiting for a bomb to explode or something).


----------



## Athrum (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, i had the same opinion, he sometimes looked really creepy.


----------



## coriander (Mar 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i was half hoping there wouldn't be such a twist that he'd end up being a villain.



i guess now the bomb has really exploded.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 17, 2007)

158 was well just wow.


----------



## Key (Mar 18, 2007)

What sora wiith cyborg legs? I didnt get that part to well. You gotta be kidding me? Tell me your messing with us on the part with sora having mechanic legs.


----------



## Hitaru (Mar 18, 2007)

I know the manga must be good, but there is something about this specific title that gets me thinking that it suits the anime better, it may just be me ^^;


----------



## Athrum (Mar 18, 2007)

So anyone grabbed the 258 raw yet?


----------



## SaiST (Mar 18, 2007)

Hasn't been scanned yet.

Six, you gonna help us out again? :[

Phantom: Sorry for the absence as of late. It'll probably be a week 'fore I'm allowed to continue my regular, boring routine again. >_>


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2007)

would anyone bother to post/link all the summaries from 137 -> current up?

I just found out how far ahead the raw is T__T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome chapter. Well, at least Ringo explained the role behind Sleeping Forest. And the plane crashing into the building, I'm guessing it's suppose to represent what I think it's suppose to?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Awesome chapter. Well, at least Ringo explained the role behind Sleeping Forest. And the plane crashing into the building, I'm guessing it's suppose to represent what I think it's suppose to?



I think that's the allusion, I mean, the 'weapon' of choice was a box cutter >.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> I think that's the allusion, I mean, the 'weapon' of choice was a box cutter >.>



That's not what I meant. I was saying that it parallels an event that happened in real life >_>


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2007)

I know kira... and the weapon that allowed said even to happen IRL was a box cutter, which is the item used to convey how tools can be misused to cause atrocities...

i even mention in my rant that it's clearly an allusion to 9/11 -_-


----------



## tgre (Mar 20, 2007)

I almost had a hear-attack with the
*Spoiler*: __ 



Spitfire vs Sora


 incident...but like..wow....he was a cool guy >_>

oh well..i guess 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kazu wont actually get the flame regalia PASsED DOWN to him by Spitfire...he'll have to fight for it, and in my opinion..that is the best course of action O!G sensei can take...Im guessing he sensed some Kazu fandom as well...so he decided to pump up his skills..and all you anti-kazus out there..you cant say that Kazu is a wimp anymore after the animal house...I think after acheiving the flame road...he strengthened his resolve to becoming the flame king...and we see Spitfire recently confiding in Kazu as many of the other members have said, that this could be shaping Kazu up to be the next flame king...Kazu will be affected by Spitfire's loss no doubt, and I actually think that O!G sensei has put forward the grounds of some hot matches to come...(need more Kogarasumaru time except for Onigiri...Onigiri is an asstard >_>




well that is just my $0.02 =)

~uraniuM/tiger


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 20, 2007)

Haha hot matches.


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2007)

fireball said:


> what is air gear about?



skateing i think


----------



## Kaaspeer (Mar 22, 2007)

Neji_vn said:


> skateing i think



wow good guess...


----------



## badaudio (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey phantom, what is usually the time between releases?


----------



## Kaaspeer (Mar 23, 2007)

badaudio said:


> Hey phantom, what is usually the time between releases?



Since phantom isn´t answering i guess i can answer this one.
Chapters are usually released friday/saturday/sunday-ish depends on the amount that needs to be cleaned.

But it always differs, depends if the SF Staff has other things to do.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2007)

We don't have a set schedule b/c we don't want to make promises that we won't necessarily be able to keep. As soon as we're done with a chapter (and I have time to package and release it) it will be released. That's all I can really tell you XD


----------



## Key (Mar 23, 2007)

Come on, why are SF trying to tease us. Just release the scan already please, unless you guys are going to release a 2 chapter next week.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2007)

Impatience breeds contempt?


----------



## Athrum (Mar 24, 2007)

*kisses hadoras feet*


----------



## SaiST (Mar 24, 2007)

I love you, Hadora.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2007)

So yeah man.  Fire Road, just a bit broken.  I mean, JoJo much?


----------



## Athrum (Mar 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They called it "Aporo Rodo" which is "Apollo Road", man.....Spitfire and Sano kick so much ass!!!


----------



## Kaaspeer (Mar 24, 2007)

*faints and suddenly stands up being very happy*


----------



## SaiST (Mar 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Wonder what O!G's gonna have the Wind Regalia do next_ 



First we are told it's used to create many trick paths in the air. Then we see, upon it's activation, creating a wind storm that obliterates anything in it's path with debri. *Now* it has something like... An answer to the "Fang", and "Thorn"--Sora just shot a mini-tornado with it to get rid of Spitfire's attack.

Thing is pretty versatile, ain't it? >_>

Also noticed that the Flame Regalia doesn't go through any transformations when it's Infinity Atmosphere is being used.


----------



## LucidaLetter (Mar 24, 2007)

translation of 158-159 pls! pls!! pls!!!.......


----------



## Key (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome stuff!
All I need is a translation and i'll be very happy today.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2007)

Is the anime still going or did it flop after 26 eps?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 25, 2007)

Pretty major flop.

Manga is good though


----------



## Hitaru (Mar 25, 2007)

how come it flopped though?


----------



## Athrum (Mar 25, 2007)

Because it chopped the story to bits.


----------



## Bass (Mar 25, 2007)

Because it raped every battle into submission.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 25, 2007)

Raw 158 summary


*Spoiler*: __ 



c158 is introduced by revealing the fact that iron clock wants
the "sky regalia" for his family, the sano's... for your info, the
one on the phone with iron clock is his dad and big daddy there is
reminding iron lock that whoever gets information will obtain the
power to control the world... and sano tells him that there is no
need to remind what he has always told him when he was 10... and
that the "sky regalia" is a necessasity to defeat their family
rival, the mitsutomo's...

back to our 2 sora's pair and spitfire, kazu pair... a fight is abt
to break-out since spitfire is rather annoyed at the sudden
appearance of the soras and the soras are wondering if their (kazu
and spitfire's) important talk is to annilate the sora brothers...
spitfire denies this but did not continue explaining... he only
said "no, even if i tell you guys, u wont be able to understand..."
the talk moves on to sora asking spitfire if he's gonna make kazu
the next flame king and threatens that if he does that, he's gonna
KILL kazu in 2 seconds and take back the regalia... spitfire then
does a lot of self-thinking... he feels at that time (the past), he
was 100% sure that their "path" was the right one... but now, he
personally feels sora has gone astray... he started the battle by
saying that sora's wind would fuel the flame and nike attacked him
then... and of course, spitfire being having to look cool... he
said "kazu, i am a rider after all, words cannot fully express my
feelings..." and the fight begins!!

oh, during the fight, we actually learnt that spitfire's wound from
the SF fight is actually more serious than it was originally thought
since he admitted to having problems reaching his previous standards
during one of his past practices... it was back then where black
flame and gang turned up and wanted him to be their leader, saying
something about him connecting them with fire(?)... he then wonders
whether sora's eyes are being covered and he is blind of those
people under him, who are like sparks of hope... spitfire then
activates his attack "flame road - infinite inferno", but sadly it
was blown away by the wind created by sora's newly-bagram-fitted
cyber legs, which goes on to hit a helicopter... as certain death
approaches spitfire, will that be the end of him?!?!


----------



## LucidaLetter (Mar 25, 2007)

wooot!! tnx!!! tnx!! tnx!


----------



## Myrddhin (Mar 26, 2007)

tx a lot Hadora for the scans .. and X-T for the first summary .....
it's going to be greats chapters .....


----------



## SaiST (Mar 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Summary of 159_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> chapter continues where the flame from the crashed helicopter engulfs spitfire...as it seemed all is lost for spitfire, sora asked nike to retrive the flame regalia later and at this moment, iron clock's timely intervention saved spitfire's ass from being grilled...
> 
> iron clock was originally thinking that even if they soras got their hand on the "flame regalia", his original planned would not have been deviated much, but he considers this moment as a good chance for attacking them...next we see spitfire and iron making a combo attack called - "avalon road"... (truthfully speaking, name's kinda... cheesy...;p)
> 
> as nike moves in at lightning speed to attack them using the "jade road"... our heroes are firstly potrayed as being hit but in actuality they are not, the author just wants to potray the "time-stopping" ability that they are both using on nike at the same time... even the goddess of victory gets instant killed by the passion of the burning flame!!!





No chapter next week.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 26, 2007)

Actually it says in katakana "Aporo no Rodo" which means "Apollo's Road" as in the Sun God. And it makes more sense since they are the "Flame Kings".

Edit: Oh yeah, he was talking about the trick, yeah its called Avalon's Fire Road, the cool thing is. they say it at the same time, and before they do the trick they both say "Oh Time!" (you know, Sanos line )


----------



## LucidaLetter (Mar 26, 2007)

tnx for the translation! spitfire and iron clock looks soooooo cool!!!!


----------



## kahlmoo (Mar 26, 2007)

Yay, thx for the summary's and all around win-ness! *3*

oh, so much kickassery


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the summarys X-t An Killua. I really wished somebody can do the translations. It don't have to be fancy for me. Just writing over the words I can read it. Tomorrow is another day. I love air Gear. 

I always knew Anon Cloak wanted the sky regalia for himself, trying to help Ikki team in all. Wow back stabbers everywhere you go. And Sora and Nick look cool. Is Sora riding on one wheel or something? Or is something supporting Sora to ride AT's again like a person getting an artifical leg. I thought he couldn't walk anymore.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Mar 26, 2007)

When I started to buy the manga on air gear it was different but I enjoyed the anime. The anime is what got me into air gear and now I can't get it out of my head. I love both manga and anime. I hope a season 2 come out but that won't happen until 2009 probably when they have more work to deal with. I can wait I guess. I'll just listen to the soundtracks of the anime which are the best. Actually listening to it right now.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 26, 2007)

Mmmm, i wouldn't count on a season 2, anime rarely get those, unless they are uber popular lol


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Mar 26, 2007)

It may get a second season. I think it probably depends on how well it does in America since the first volume dvd and manga books are already out. But the way they left the anime open like that in the end really sucks because I wanted more.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 26, 2007)

Believe me, it doesnt matter if this is like "Desperate Housewifes" in America, lol. It wasnt that popular in Japan, so it ended.

Rod i got that message at the beginning too, just try refreshing


----------



## RodMack (Mar 26, 2007)

It's working fine now X-T.


----------



## coriander (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks X-T and Killua for the summaries.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a present for you AG lovers out there....



yeah that's right Air Gear OST2, this one has all the musics i hoped i could find on the first one aside from Chain  have fun


----------



## Neko (Mar 29, 2007)

*GO!* Air Gear! Im also suprised there wasnt anything about it here


----------



## Athrum (Mar 29, 2007)

About what?
Anyway, still no "Sky-2-High" full version AACKKKK,  i want it.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 30, 2007)

X-T said:


> I have a present for you AG lovers out there....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Do you have the link for the first one?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey guys, I could do with a bit of help. I haven't read that far into the manga, but I was wondering if someone could tell me who this girl is?



She is insanely cute/hot D:


----------



## SaiST (Mar 30, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Hey guys, I could do with a bit of help. I haven't read that far into the manga, but I was wondering if someone could tell me who this girl is?
> 
> 
> 
> She is insanely cute/hot D:



*Spoiler*: __ 



That's Sumeragi Kururu, Ikki's future Link Tuner. Link Tuner's are part of the neutral team, Tool Toul To. They are basically the Kings' personal mechanics, they keep the A-T/Regalia in optimal condition, and "tune" the riders themselves through some... Interesting methods. >_>

(it's Oh! Great; take a guess)

She's cute as hell. I hate the way she talks though.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh jesus. I seriously need to read more of the manga. I really wish they would make a season two of the anime though, and this time keep it at a high standard.

*sigh* I can only hope.

Guess I will catch up on the manga. I haven't even broke out of the anime story line yet. Can one of you guys tell me when the anime plot ends and gets  onto manga only stuff? 

Or is there stuff that I need to read to get whats going on? (I heard the manga pretty much went in a whole different direction)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm almost caught up on reading the manga. I do hope Agito/Akito ends up doing something, I'm rather bored of his inactivity.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 31, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Oh jesus. I seriously need to read more of the manga. I really wish they would make a season two of the anime though, and this time keep it at a high standard.
> 
> *sigh* I can only hope.
> 
> ...


The anime ends at around the end of Volume 12.

I suggest you read from the beginning though. Number of things're done differently in the manga.

(the anime's garbage. >:x)​


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 31, 2007)

Killua said:


> The anime ends at around the end of Volume 12.
> 
> I suggest you read from the beginning though. Number of things're done differently in the manga.
> 
> (the anime's garbage. >:x)​



Haha, I really enjoyed the anime. I was watching it in bed last night, and it was ashame that they killed it so much though.

I wish they followed the manga and kept the anime at a high standard 

Anyway, I guess I'll be reading the manga all day, along with Beck 

EDIT: Onto Volume 4. Wow, the manga really is awesome. 

<3 the last chapter of V.3 ;D


----------



## Six* (Mar 31, 2007)

the link in your sig is gone... anyway, thanks!


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 31, 2007)

Six said:


> the link in your sig is gone... anyway, thanks!



yeah, i know... apparently my sig was "in violation of NF" rules and it was my FINAL warning :\

But hey, that's why i bothered to type out the address


----------



## SaiST (Mar 31, 2007)

One-eyed Kururu.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 31, 2007)

Killua said:


> One-eyed Kururu.



Kind of weird that they'd remove her eye in the tank scans, no?

We certainly got a kick out of that


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 1, 2007)

Guys, I'm only on Volume 7 ( I read from 1-7 in a few hours until my eyes hurt D: ), but have Scum-Scan's dropped the project?

Who are the last remaining team doing Air Gear? 

And how long do you think until Air Gear will finish? (I hope it goes on for a long time because I'm really enjoying it!!)


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks dude, really appreciate it.

Also, could anyone lemme know if the manga and anime differed MAJORLY or not so much?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 1, 2007)

Hitaru Aomori said:


> Also, could anyone lemme know if the manga and anime differed MAJORLY or not so much?


I know the anime butchered things up in the very first episode, and the very last. I didn't watch anything else in between. I imagine they botched everything else up well enough.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, I've watched all the anime and I'm now onto Volume 9, and let me tell you, they chanced quite a lot. The only thing that stayed completely the same was the Behemoth battle (at least I THINK it stayed all the same).

Oh by the way, where can I get volumes past 9? Mangadownload hasn't went any further


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll go check them out now!!


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks for the info, i am just gonna start reading it again


----------



## SaiST (Apr 1, 2007)

Just glanced at Scum-scans April Fool's release, they've got Tricks 79 and 80 in there...

... And I didn't see any jokes. 

Scum-scans is back wutwut


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 2, 2007)

That's the joke.  Come now, learn to monty python.  Run with it, lad.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't get it.


----------



## caboose17 (Apr 2, 2007)

all of the volumes are also on


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anybody know any translation site that did chapter 145 and over in air gear?

I can't find any and it sucks.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll start uploading them for you, NaraShikamaru.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh cool, thanks Kira 

Is that site owned by Mecha or something?


----------



## Athrum (Apr 2, 2007)

fallenangelx5433 said:


> Does anybody know any translation site that did chapter 145 and over in air gear?
> 
> I can't find any and it sucks.




You can find summaries about those chapters on this thread, just search them.
Hey Phantom , tks for the new chapter


----------



## Six* (Apr 2, 2007)

did this on my spare time... just thought i'd post here 

anyway, are we getting a new raw this week? or is it next week? was last week the break?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 3, 2007)

You've got Ikki's hair *down*, Six. o.o

Good work.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 3, 2007)

I think this week we have AG. There was a week pause.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 3, 2007)

X-T said:


> I think this week we have AG. There was a week pause.


Which means we probably won't be seeing the scans until *next* week 'cause of how late they usually pop up. >_>


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 3, 2007)

I read somewhere Oh!Great was taking a break this week. So it would mean no air gear. I hope this is a lie so we can at least see the next chapter by next week.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 3, 2007)

Six said:


> did this on my spare time... just thought i'd post here
> 
> anyway, are we getting a new raw this week? or is it next week? was last week the break?



That is awesome!! <3 the hair!!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 5, 2007)

Yay!! 

Onto Volume 12 of Air Gear btw. Just a few more before I have caught up!!


----------



## Vhien (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm new the these forums. >> Blah blah blah.

I tried to draw Simca and Agito. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Agito, The Fang King





*Spoiler*: __ 



Shimuka, The Migratory Bird


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 6, 2007)

Vhien said:


> I'm new the these forums. >> Blah blah blah.
> 
> I tried to draw Simca and Agito.
> 
> ...



Hey those are pretty cool :]

The Akito drawing was the best one.


----------



## Hadora (Apr 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 








enjoy


*Spoiler*: __ 



my brother bought the shonen magazine, i will scan the chapter 160 monday, like 158 and 159 (just for information)


----------



## Key (Apr 7, 2007)

Hadora your awesome, you deserve a rep from me!


----------



## Myrddhin (Apr 7, 2007)

u rocks man


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh.My.Fucking.God

I've caught up to Air Gear. Chapter 137 is the latest right?

I just have a few things to say...

Kururu is awesome.
Kazu is going to become the future king of the flame road!? Fucking.Win.
Yoshitsune is badass :]
I despise Kanon. I hope Ikki destroys him.
Ikki vs Ringo?! I hope Ikki beats her too.

Oh and another thing, did that girl switch the regalia that Kururu made with her own? That bitch D:

Also, how long does it usually take Sleeping Forest to release a chapter? I'm going to have withdrawal symptoms without my Air Gear


----------



## Key (Apr 8, 2007)

Has anyone have the  link to chapter 160?


----------



## Six* (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Hadora's going to upload it sometime later.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 8, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> My fellow Air Gear fans, I've started a pimping project, I hope I can get your support! :x I'll upload all the volumes when I wake up, it's rather late <_<;;
> 
> Link to pimping project is on my sig.


If I weren't such a lazy-ass, I prolly would've made one. Now I can get it out of my mind. XD


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 9, 2007)

i have read up to 138 and all i can say is OMG XD

gonna download the rest in a bit...


----------



## Hadora (Apr 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




This is a camshot of the chapter 160
i hadn't more time to scan, sorry, i think next week end it's will be ok.
i specify that camshot in my previous post is about the chapter 161.

here

Enjoy

PS: 6 Euros 30 centimes the Shonen magazine...   
It will not be every week!!!


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Apr 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf???? how the hell did nike take/make out that damn sword thingy...........  damn......all that attack from iron/spit and nike didn't seem like he was hurt at all.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2007)

I am so many kinds of lost.  Who is she?  WHY is Kazu pulling an Ikki and acting like he's the man?  

It's good to see that Aeon and Spit aren't buddy buddy suddenly..and..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Kazu see a connection beween the roads or something?


----------



## Athrum (Apr 9, 2007)

Tks Hadora, its better than nothing, 6 euros? That means your from Europe, where are you from??
Its hard to read i cant make a summary like this, maybe someone will do one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mmmm the attack from the "Fire Kings" is really cool, but it seems that Nike is a beast, love the stockings on Gorgon, too bad she died lol


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 9, 2007)

Omg your my hero Hadora. That chapter was cool with your hard work at editing. Now all we need is a summary and I can sleep better this week. Nike is the man. He a beast. What person can pull out a huge sword out of thin air?....while Sora from kingdom hearts can. 

But cool chapter. Oh!great is the first manga that I have read that have outstanding art work like this. This makes me love air gear even more.


----------



## Six* (Apr 9, 2007)

hmm... so there's 161 too... mind if you take cam pics of that as well ?


*Spoiler*: __ 



and what's a sword doing there? O!G better make a good explanation... (possible?) XD


----------



## Athrum (Apr 9, 2007)

Its not a sword, its a rotor from the helicopter. And it seems that something broke on his AT.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Apr 9, 2007)

mmm, 
So what is going on?
There was no break !?!
Seems like there was no break after all based few pics of 161 from hadora.
160 is from two weeks ago, and 161 from last week, and should be 162 this week.  

Anyway, OG is losing himself, or maybe he forgot he is drawing for Airgear not Tenten.  I thought Airgear is fantasy/action/sports manga, and it turn to Sci-fiction/action manga.

I think it is a bad call from OG to put a corpse in the Air gear.
Anyway, I must figure out a way to get the magazine.


----------



## Six* (Apr 9, 2007)

^
ya, i think so too... but somehow, i think she's alive :X


----------



## SaiST (Apr 10, 2007)

Six... The girl got a helicopter rotor jammed into her ribcage.


*Spoiler*: _Nike = Beast_ 



Seriously, he took all of that, and gets up like nothing happened. And the dude is diesel.





*Spoiler*: _So, I think we need some clarification_ 



Is it *really* _"Gem King"?_ Or should we be calling Kilik and Nike the _"Stone King",_ or _"Rock King"_ as some in the community used to? The latter two are making more sense now, after seeing Nike's use of the Regalia(first, destroying the ground and causing rock 'n' debri to fly up all over the place, now the ability to seemingly petrify his opponents on the ground through vibrations from his Regalia). Even Om, speaking of Kilik's rules, made a reference to stones falling from the Trophaeum before she attempted to commit suicide.

I guess it doesn't really matter in the end, as gems are just polished rocks anyways. It just seems that rock or stone would suit 'em better.






X-T said:


> Its not a sword, its a rotor from the helicopter. And it seems that something broke on his AT.


Not broken, the wheels opened up. Seems like every Regalia, with the exception of the Fang Regalia, and possibly the Flame Regalia, has a "core" wheel that serves that kind of purpose.



TrueAlchemist said:


> There was no break !?!


Yes, there was a week break. Keep in mind that we usually get scans of these chapters a week late, and that the latest *just* came out, from what I understand.



> _Anyway, OG is losing himself, or maybe he forgot he is drawing for Airgear not Tenten.  I thought Airgear is fantasy/action/sports manga, and it turn to Sci-fiction/action manga._


Fantasy? 0_o

Series has always had an element of science fiction to it, with the functions of A-T 'n' all. It became much more important once the prospect of Regalia were introduced way back during the battle with Behemoth.

But fantasy?... Like, along the lines of magic 'n' faeries 'n' shit?

Eh...



> _I think it is a bad call from OG to put a corpse in the Air gear._


Stormrider groups're like gangs, no? They compete for territory, and it's been made clear that not all Stormriders follow the rules, that A-T are sometimes used wrongly.

I mean, it's not like I was _looking_ for anybody that we were already formally introduced to to be killed, but I can't say I'm surprised either.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't mind the corpse thing... what I think might cause some aversion is the fact that she's impaled in what appears to be a "crucifixion" pose...

And yeah, when Nike took off his costume I thought: Damn, that guys is a MONSTER!


----------



## Six* (Apr 10, 2007)

Killua said:


> Six... The girl got a helicopter rotor jammed into her ribcage.



yeah well sora's a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



cyborg. 



but still............ oh, okay.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2007)

Can we say overpowered?


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Apr 10, 2007)

Killua said:


> Yes, there was a week break. Keep in mind that we usually get scans of these chapters a week late, and that the latest *just* came out, from what I understand.



well, if there was a week break, we probably could not see cam pics of 161 last week (Sat or Sun). We believed that chapter 160 was released last week, but in reality it was released two weeks ago when we believed to be "Break".

Anyway, I thank Hadora for the scans. 
This is weird.  There are also tons of scanners in Asia, and Hadora is only one in the world to scan AG (speed wise), and he lives in somewhere in Europe.  I think OG should transfer his manga to Shonen Jump. we probably don't have wait as much as this. Waiting = evil

And, phantom X, I agree with you with her pose.
It is gay, really. But, that is very OG like.


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 10, 2007)

Can someone tell me what chapter air gear is up to? 139 or 160? I am so confused


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Apr 10, 2007)

Hitaru Aomori said:


> Can someone tell me what chapter air gear is up to? 139 or 160? I am so confused



Well, for Eng translated Scanned one is around 139 I think
And, original raw is at 160, and trick: 162 should be released in Japan in this week if there is someone to scan it.


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 10, 2007)

TrueAlchemist said:


> Well, for Eng translated Scanned one is around 139 I think
> And, original raw is at 160, and trick: 162 should be released in Japan in this week if there is someone to scan it.




Thanks, just one more question, is there a reason we are so far behind? XD


----------



## Homura (Apr 10, 2007)

Damn, I really need to catch up. I could've sworn the Air Gear manga was finished at like around the 130's and then I find out just now that the manga is still being produced and is already at the 160's. Lol guess I have a whole lot of reading to do.


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 10, 2007)

It is still in the 130's the latest chapter to be transed to english is 139


----------



## Hadora (Apr 10, 2007)

No better image for the moment.

The volume will be released this month

And i come from France


----------



## Athrum (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah i also saw the cover volume, i was going to put it here 
April 17th, next week then....


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2007)

X-T said:


> Yeah i also saw the cover volume, i was going to put it here
> April 17th, next week then....



yeah, we're waiting for this :X


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2007)

Hitaru Aomori said:


> Thanks, just one more question, is there a reason we are so far behind? XD



We?  you're on the translation team?  Awesome!


----------



## Six* (Apr 10, 2007)

Hadora said:


> No better image for the moment.
> 
> The volume will be released this month
> 
> And i come from France



O!G is so stubborn... why does TT get all the new and colored stuff(posters and colored pages)? *refers to TT tanks*



the image's is his Shonen Magazine cover... last year.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 10, 2007)

It's still a cool cover, more than 16 IMO


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2007)

Sarcasm is always lost in type -_-


----------



## Key (Apr 11, 2007)

Couldn't you just scan the images using a scanner and save it? Sound very easy.


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 11, 2007)

You could but it requires cleaning, and brightening and stuff, still loads of hard work.


----------



## Six* (Apr 11, 2007)

also, the main thing it requires is *time*.


----------



## Vhien (Apr 11, 2007)

.Ikki. xD More Air Gear Fanart because it's just that awesome.


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 12, 2007)

nice art, i like the glasses he is wearing


----------



## RodMack (Apr 12, 2007)

Who was the chick that got stabbed at the end of 160?


----------



## Six* (Apr 12, 2007)

Gorgon Shell, Mimasaka Ryou.

Along with Aeon Clock, she was a member of Behemoth.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 13, 2007)

I thought that was her. I wish she didn't die.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah, Hot women are hard to come by,......except in OG!s manga....


----------



## Hadora (Apr 13, 2007)

Rori ♥'s Theme


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 13, 2007)

HADORA, you're making me take a whole new view on French people


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hadora you are the man and very nicely cleaned up too. I wish we had a summary of what is going on because judging by the pictures I'm hating Sora now. He sitting up there joking like killing Mimasaka was nothing. I thought he was like Ikki a childish kid. But now I'm not so sure. I guess Kilik really did change him. He seems more cold hearted now. But then again it could be me.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 13, 2007)

Spoilers.

Tag them.

[highlight]Grrr.[/highlight]

etc...


----------



## Athrum (Apr 13, 2007)

Hadora, you're the shit, tomorrow i'll read the chapter and make a summary


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 13, 2007)

I need to stop skipping to the gay moments and actually read the volumes.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 14, 2007)

/me doesn't like reading Air Gear in RAW format


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 14, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> /me doesn't like reading Air Gear in RAW format



Amen to that! it ruins it imo, as you know what happens in terms of story and can just guess the stuff they say XD.

Sleeping forest are making a couple of releases according to their main site...sucks i hate IRC don't it.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 14, 2007)

Hitaru Aomori said:


> Amen to that! it ruins it imo, as you know what happens in terms of story and can just guess the stuff they say XD.




Err dude its the same as reading in english, if you understand japanese you read the chapter and then wait for the next one...what's the difference between this and waiting for the new english chapter??


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2007)

0_o...

_* Killua downloads._


----------



## Hadora (Apr 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



next chap (162):
Kazu run away with the flame r?galia thanks of Iron and Spit
Kazy is rescued by Akira and Kaito

Whoo 0o


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaito, eh?

Does Kazu have the Regalia equipped already? Or is he just carrying it around?

Thanks again, Hadora.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 well, in 161 Spitfire still has it equipped...


----------



## Six* (Apr 15, 2007)

Hadora, if you dont mind, scan 160 as well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



akira and kaito? nice, they're bringing characters in... whatever happened to ikki?


----------



## Six* (Apr 15, 2007)

1.
well... i suggest you try from trick 86 onwards cause that part was skipped on the anime. but if you wanted to continue from where the anime left off(end of kansai/devil 33 arc) try trick 104.
-----------------------------
*downloads 140 & 141*
ringo's actions were justified, is what i can say.

and funny joke page on trick 141. XD


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 15, 2007)

X-T said:


> Err dude its the same as reading in english, if you understand japanese you read the chapter and then wait for the next one...what's the difference between this and waiting for the new english chapter??




Didn't know you could read JP sorry ^^;. 

kuu scans changed website again and its now:

[Shinsen-Subs]​_Darker​_Than​_Black​_-​_02​_[E5BCDDA2].avi that one...


----------



## Myrddhin (Apr 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Akira and Kaito are not new chars ..... Akiro is the boss of Behemoth and Kaito is the brother of Akito




Thanks for 161


----------



## Hadora (Apr 16, 2007)

Six said:


> Hadora, if you dont mind, scan 160 as well...



^^ download 160 on Killua website and see


----------



## Six* (Apr 16, 2007)

Hadora said:


> ^^ download 160 on Killua website and see



 oh, there it is. thanks hadora! +reps


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 16, 2007)

How come no one has posted on the awesomeness that was 140!? I figured people would be exploding left and right from the sheer incredibleness of that chapter XD

Page 132-133 is the greatest double spread in Air Gear history imo!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 16, 2007)

140 is out?! 

/me downloads

EDIT: SF Air Gear devision broke up? 
As long as the remains of the devision keep releasing AG I'm happy XDD

I'd help out with cleaning and all, but I'm really not that talented at it.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 16, 2007)

The very last chapters of volumes 10 and 12 respectively.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 16, 2007)

Just read 140 and 141.

Freaking awesome!! 

I won't say anything for people who haven't read it yet.


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 16, 2007)

random thingy

Kogarasumaru is also a katana you can use in Final fantasy XII.


----------



## Six* (Apr 16, 2007)

its actually an ancient sword in japan. they've got a castle for it


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 16, 2007)

Back when they decided on the name they explained that it was a legendary sword and I think it means like "little crow" or something XD


----------



## Athrum (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, Ko is a prefix used to describe something small like koneko (kiiten) koinu (puppy) so its Kogarasu(karasu means crow)maru(something used on the names of castles and weapons).


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 16, 2007)

I knew about that stuff...well except for the meaning, i just meant its also a sword in FFXII ^^;

140 and 141 were good, still want to read more though XD

OMG

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikki is leaving!?!?!


----------



## Sirius (Apr 16, 2007)

Is there a site that hosts all the chapters? I've only read chapter one and the original links on page one no longer work. Also, what chapter does the anime end and manga start?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 17, 2007)

IRC is your savior.  Call it's name.


----------



## Hadora (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Athrum (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah i was going to post that, here is a big one 


cute


----------



## Hadora (Apr 17, 2007)

you win


----------



## Sirius (Apr 17, 2007)

I was also wondering, why is there no "Air Gear" thread in the anime section?? I tried using the search button and nothing came up, is it perhaps labelled as something else?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 17, 2007)

The forum's search is absolutely useless at the moment. There *is* an Air Gear thread in the anime section, unless somebody here's got it subscribed, you're probably going to have to dig for it.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 17, 2007)

B/c they don't want you to watch something awful


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 17, 2007)

The anime is good, but they messed the story of the manga up, except when it came to battles.


----------



## naledge87 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just found out about the break up of SF , and how most of the SF Air Gear team is at Kuu-scans .

Haven't been on here in a while, but a double release, FUCKING SWEET 

So does this mean that the chapters will be released a little quicker now?

Well whether they are or not.......DOUBLE RELEASE, FUCKING SWEET      

Cheers to kuu-scans


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, ideally they should once we get the v17 tank raws in... might be a little delay that first week or two though :X


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 18, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> Well, ideally they should once we get the v17 tank raws in... might be a little delay that first week or two though :X



Well supposedly the tank came out today, so if we can get our hands on some scans of it sometime soon there may not be a significant slow down at all. Of course that is ideal, I remember how long it took us to secure scans of v16 after all


----------



## Six* (Apr 18, 2007)

and there's still two more chapters of volume 16... >_>


----------



## Sirius (Apr 18, 2007)

Well i've currently watched up to episode 25 of Air Gear, does anybody know the manga chapter equivelant of that?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 18, 2007)

Trick 104, end of volume 12.

Though I suggest you start from the beginnin'.


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 19, 2007)

They changed the story from the manga when they made it into an Anime, only the Battles were somewhat the Same...except for the Devils 30 30


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2007)

Man, SICK chapter... we needs a summary >_<

If you ignore the part about the Gravity Children, this manga is getting better and better...


----------



## Athrum (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah my thoughts exactly, Sora and Nike are a pair of crazy MTF's. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They just dont care about the consequences, only their goal. And there is people dying, this is not normal lol, almost nobody dies in a shonen manga except the villains  Love they way Kazu is at the end  of the chapter


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2007)

Rofl


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'd break down into tears too if I'd just seen arguably two of the strongest Riders literally torn to shreds... and the hopes of the people now rest on my shoulders XD


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 20, 2007)

This is serious. I'm thinking Kazu was given the flame regalia by Spitefire. I'm just calling it the flame regalia right now because the name was never given yet. The two Sora brothers are crazy. I told ya'll before they seemed cold. Now Aean Clock maybe dead but Sora number 1 is very powerful with Bagram. :amazed


----------



## Six* (Apr 20, 2007)

It seems we'll be back to ikki's fight next week.


----------



## MRain65 (Apr 20, 2007)

On the latest chapter (162)...Wow.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. It's nice to see that Spitfire and Sano got a heroic death, though Kazu will no doubt blame himself for not being strong enough to prevent it. 
2. I really love the panel of Kazu curled up, scared out of his wits, in the back seat. It's all fun and games until someone gets punched full of holes (heh). Mind you, I don't think Kazu actually knows how Sano and Spitfire died, just that they're probably dead. It's just as well, too. There's no point traumatizing the kid even more.
3. It was smart of Spitfire to get Kazu out of the line of fire and to give him the flame regalia. He had a pretty dignified end, all things considered.
4. Sora looks totally evil...and yet, strangely hot.
5. I guess Ikki will have to believe Sora's evil when he hears it from Kazu.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 20, 2007)

Well i always thought that Spit would give the Flame Regalia to Kazu after he defeated it in the Gram Scale Tournament a la shonen manga style, but this is totally insane hehehe, also the combination of Bagram and the Jade Regalia attack is awesome


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2007)

Man... I see chapters like this and I don't understand how people don't like the manga >_>


----------



## Six* (Apr 20, 2007)

Science. >_>


----------



## Athrum (Apr 20, 2007)

Science what?


----------



## Six* (Apr 20, 2007)

why people dont like air gear


----------



## Key (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm completly lost after seeing chapter 162, if sora was able to do such devasting attack, why did it took him that long to make his move. Kazu got the shit scared out of him, why did he get the flame regalia. Kazu going to have his own story now, which I'm so tired of seeing other character's story.


----------



## Six* (Apr 20, 2007)

Key said:


> I'm completly lost after seeing chapter 162, if sora was able to do such devasting attack, why did it took him that long to make his move. Kazu got the shit scared out of him, why did he get the flame regalia. Kazu going to have his own story now, which I'm so tired of seeing other character's story.



i'm guessing he waited til a new bagram is created.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 20, 2007)

162 was incredible.


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> chapter starts with akira and kaito rushing to the scene of accident... apparently, they knew all along that GENESIS was being made use of by the sora brothers for their personal desires... and akira is worried abt nike, since he has never once seen him during his days in the Behemoth and he was rather shocked when he was informed of nike's sudden return from america...
> 
> anyway, kaito caught sight of kazu, hiding in one of the alleys near the scene of accident...as kazu asks for them to hurry to the top of the building, kaito notices the flame regalia he is holding... the scene then flashes back to the battle abt 8 mins before...apparently, kazu has decided to join in and do a 3v2, but they were left with total defeat with the release of the true form of bagram... as quoted from kazu "but..this..if its this, how are we supposed to win against these monsters..."
> 
> ...


The Wind Regalia *still* has more to show. I wonder if this is something Ikki had the potential to do when the Regalia was equipped to his A-T, or if this "form" of Bagram is thanks to the configuration of Sora's unique A-T. Either way, beastly.

RIP, Spitfire and Aeon.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, he probably did, don't forget that Kilik took Bagram and Sora never knew where it was until Ikki was hospitalized, and if you check closely this probably happens like 3 or 4 days after Ikki left the hospital.
And i dont think he could do this attack without the help of Bagram and Nike.


----------



## Key (Apr 21, 2007)

Awesome summary! Well I guess being rank A,B,C, or D means shit! Sora is the main villian than, Kilik just was used to be the villian but was actually the good man. Kazu prob to take his hat off or what, after this event? Come back with a new look with confident and revenge.


----------



## Vhien (Apr 21, 2007)

That was a saddening chapter. ;-; It was..like, "OH NOE! D: but...wtfhax". >_> In short, it was in tenz [intense]. Quite honestly, Ogure Ito is taking Air Gear in a completely unique direction. You have the villians and Ikki. Just...that conflict will be interesting~


----------



## Athrum (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, im also shocked that the manga took a 180º turn and that that crazy guy we thought it was the villain is actually a hero of some sorts and the funny guy we thought it was a friend is actually a fiend.

R.i.p. Sano and Spitfire, "The Flame Kings"


----------



## Key (Apr 21, 2007)

Why are you guys keep saying that Aeon clock and spitfire are dead, there aren't any proof yet. They may still be alive.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, they were filled full of holes lol, i think its enough to kill you...


----------



## Key (Apr 21, 2007)

X-T said:


> Well, they were filled full of holes lol, i think its enough to kill you...



I doubt it, still doesn't belive the flame kings are dead yet. Prob injuried badly and Sora going to keep them hostage to lure kazu out.


----------



## Six* (Apr 21, 2007)

yep, they're alive. i mean, sora's a cyborg. so how can O!G _not_ make them alive through realistically scientific explanations


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 22, 2007)

hey guys, just a quick question, is there an Ice road or Frozen road? 

I am writing an air gear fan fic over at kuu scans main site, join it if ya want ^^


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 22, 2007)

There is a known water road.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 22, 2007)

Ninjas in:

Chapter 142 at this site
this

Ninjas out.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 22, 2007)

Actually the Water Kings Road is Lather Road


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 22, 2007)

yea, i knew about the water road...but if there isn't an Ice road then its ok


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't keep up with Air Gear no more. Exactly what the hell is going on? The art is more confusing than ever! I mean I took a look at 162 and I'm at a lost. And Sora has a twin and he is the bad guy!!? What????


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 22, 2007)

L2read the english discussion rather than just the japanese text that you oh wait..can't read.


----------



## Six* (Apr 22, 2007)

I found something funny about volume 17... i dunno if they did this on earlier volumes but... on trick 144
well here:


took the pic from webcam, very LQ.

and there's a small pic of simca(long hair) wearing kogarasumaru uniform gladly showing her breasts(nipples). V17 wins.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah this happens a lot  It's not unknown to see some art changes on the tanks.

By the way are you planning on providing scans to Kuu???


----------



## Six* (Apr 22, 2007)

^ i think they already have scans of V17 tank


----------



## SaiST (Apr 23, 2007)

What chapter does the volume end on, Six?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2007)

lol...such an emotional departure between Ringo and Ikki and only afterwards that she realizes they'll still be in the same class


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 23, 2007)

Killua said:


> What chapter does the volume end on, Six?



Chapter 155 is the last chapter in v17

And yes Six, v17 = Win!


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2007)

They're just excited about all the boobs that are all over the place XD


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 24, 2007)

Awwwwwww, nobody wants to give me a short summary?


----------



## tgre (Apr 24, 2007)

I KNEW IT! I KNEW KAZU WOULD HAVE HIS MOMENT TO SHINE!!..HELL YEAH!! XD

~uraniuM


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 24, 2007)

Kazu will get his chance after he summons the will to fight again. I mean The Sora brothers aren't no joke. Look how scared he was in the car. Poor baby. But it may complicate Emily and Kazu relationship now that he has the flame regalia. Which means he have to get his own Tuner. LOL.


----------



## Nes Mikel (Apr 24, 2007)

fallenangelx5433 said:


> But it may complicate Emily and Kazu relationship now that he has the flame regalia. Which means he have to get his own Tuner. LOL.



That reminds me. Yamanaka (the pigtail girl Emily hangs out with) once showed signs of being able to tell time down to the accurate second without looking at her watch in front of Agito, which is a qualification of a Tuner. Now wouldn't that be interesting if Yamanaka becomes the Tuner for Kazu? XD


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2007)

Nes Mikel said:


> That reminds me. Yamanaka (the pigtail girl Emily hangs out with) once showed signs of being able to tell time down to the accurate second without looking at her watch in front of Agito, which is a qualification of a Tuner. Now wouldn't that be interesting if Yamanaka becomes the Tuner for Kazu? XD



I've been saying this is gonna happen since the day Agito said that >_>


----------



## Nes Mikel (Apr 24, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> I've been saying this is gonna happen since the day Agito said that >_>



My apologies. ._.


----------



## Hitaru (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't you have to go to that nun school to be a tuner? or is that just a front? XD


----------



## Franckie (Apr 24, 2007)

The plot thickens. I haven't read in awhile but I'm glad I came back.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah i think she'll become someone's tunner too......i just dont know if it's Kazu's or Agito's


----------



## Vhien (Apr 25, 2007)

Isn't Agito's tuner uh..Akito though? o-o


----------



## Athrum (Apr 25, 2007)

Well he said that is tunner is "right here" while pointing at his head but, it's just plain weird lol...


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 25, 2007)

His tuner is Palmela Handerson


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Six what's the anime of your sig? It looks pretty cool.


----------



## Six* (Apr 26, 2007)

fallenangelx5433 said:


> Hey Six what's the anime of your sig? It looks pretty cool.



code age archives  

anyway, 163 should be out anytime now...


----------



## Vhien (Apr 27, 2007)

Raw 163 is out now. x3 Go Kuu-scans ftw. >> And Trick 143 is like...it's pretty special on many levels. It's funny yet at the same time, you'll have difficulty not uttering subtle, "wtf"'s.


----------



## Six* (Apr 27, 2007)

Vhien said:


> Raw 163 is out now. x3 Go Kuu-scans ftw. >> And Trick 143 is like...it's pretty special on many levels. It's funny yet at the same time, you'll have difficulty not uttering subtle, "wtf"'s.



where is it?  links...


----------



## theshad (Apr 27, 2007)

Six said:


> where is it?  links...



Here's the DDL from Kuu-Scans page source

This is one seriously fucked up chapter lol.


----------



## tenkenazn (Apr 27, 2007)

where is the link for the raw trick 163?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 27, 2007)

Huzzah for the completion of v16!... So, is 163 RAW really out or not? >:I

[EDIT] - Woah, woah. Is that last bit at the end of the volume trying to explain the science behind the Fang and Thorn Regalia's respective Infinity Atmosphere? Get somebody to translate it!


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2007)

Killua said:


> Huzzah for the completion of v16!... So, is 163 RAW really out or not? >:I
> 
> [EDIT] - * Woah, woah. Is that last bit at the end of the volume trying to explain the science behind the Fang and Thorn Regalia's respective Infinity Atmosphere? Get somebody to translate it! *



I'll see what I can do about this... there were some mistakes in the release anyway (our head QCer forgot to tell me that he hadn't done his part yet >_>), so we'd been planning a version 2, so I'll try to get a translator and a cleaner on those pages at the end... no promises though XD


----------



## Hadora (Apr 27, 2007)

Witchblade 03


----------



## SaiST (Apr 27, 2007)

_ * Killua devours Hadora._


----------



## nalex43 (Apr 27, 2007)

> How ya been, nalex? How's life treatin' ya?



ah school is tough bro. not much time for translating and stuff these days. gonna make time for airgear though lol

i remember now, the link in your sig.  thanks a million killua, didn't remember you at first, changed your name from sai right?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 27, 2007)

Lol, what the hell is going on in 163? XD

And yeah nalex, we finally got to your chapter... i think you did 146 too


----------



## RodMack (Apr 27, 2007)

I feel like it's been a while since I last heard of Ikki.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _He was in Trick 163_ 



Still seems to be in shock over everything he's heard about Sora. Wonder when this test of Kilik's is really going to start.

Also, interesting how Agito's using the "Fang" without his Regalia. It seems my earlier speculation was right, that he is still using Akira's Fang Regalia, and hasn't had his own modified to to make the change.

Otherwise, I don't see why he'd opt to use it without the Regalia. Would just put additional strain on his legs, no?


----------



## Galt (Apr 27, 2007)

man, he really just can't stop with the OMGWTF effect, can he.  Still, bloody amazing stuff.  Is that Killik talking to Agito there?  Furthermore, does he have flames around his ATs or is that just the shredded tatters of that book?  Man...I don't even know where the friend/enemy lines are drawn anymore.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 27, 2007)

Galt said:


> Furthermore, does he have flames around his ATs or is that just the shredded tatters of that book?


Smoke from his A-T and/or the ground after using his Fang.

I guess it's because O!G hasn't drawn him in a good long while, but Akira's hair looks really weird now.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 27, 2007)

Whoops, didn't notice 163 was already out. xD


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 27, 2007)

I want to know what they said about Sora. Besides being in love with Rika why did Kilik really stop Sora? Yeah we now he wanted to make Sleeping Forest in his image but what was that image.


----------



## Six* (Apr 27, 2007)

what the bloody hell... what the hell's going on!?
*slams last page of trick 163*


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 27, 2007)

Me too buddy. Me too. I'm lost myself.


----------



## LucidaLetter (Apr 27, 2007)

Damn! what a nice chapter!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who's the new girl??


----------



## Athrum (Apr 27, 2007)

Soo sleepy.....
SO seems like Spito and Aeon really died , also Sora talks about a list, and says that Spitfire was in that list too, maybe he is killing them all lol in dont know *shurgs* i'll do a nice reading tomorrow..

So much Chaos and Destruction....seems like AG is ending in a couple of volumes...dont you think?


----------



## Hadora (Apr 28, 2007)

X-T said:


> Soo sleepy.....
> SO seems like Spito and Aeon really died , also Sora talks about a list, and says that Spitfire was in that list too, maybe he is killing them all lol in dont know *shurgs* i'll do a nice reading tomorrow..



the first list is the good "children" (exp?rimentation success) Kilik's team
the second list is "zero Boy" (exp?rimentation failure) Sora's team

Sora wanna a revenge to prove that he isn't a flop . (Complex of inferiority with Kilik)
I think Nike is gone in USA to look for the big American



X-T said:


> So much Chaos and Destruction....seems like AG is ending in a couple of volumes...dont you think?



Oh!Great said in interview:  Around 300 chapters.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 28, 2007)

Mmm thanks, but around 300 chapters total? or more 300? Because if its more 300 it will last for 4 years more


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 28, 2007)

That's a good thing. We have a lot to see anyway I think on Air Gear. I feel Sora have to prove that he better than Kilik too. But killing people to get it is going a little to far if you ask him. That's how I know Ikki will be the true Sky King.


----------



## Eurys (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm happy about the 300 chapters, if the manga doesn't begin to stall of course.


*Spoiler*: _ chapter 163_ 



Damn, there's no way I'll ever feel sympathetic toward Sora/Nike now. Wanting to destroy the world because he was treated like trash by an evil organization? Whatever...
And now, he'll probably try to kill all the children who were experimental success I guess...
It doesn't seem Kilik ever acted superior toward him so his rage is really misplaced imo. 

I'm still sad Oh!Great killed 3 interesting likable characters  And I already hate the new girl.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 28, 2007)

163 Summary


*Spoiler*: __ 



c163 begins with the confirmation of the death of spitfire and iron 
clock as sora recalls the past as he looked at the charred corpse of 
spitfire... it appears that inside the tower last time, there is 
some kind of selection process amongst the "gravity children" based 
on their strengths and that there is a "treatement" given to the 
strongest... kiriku then, who came out on the top, obstructed the 
completion of the "selection" process because he was worried that 
the useless ones will be thrown away after being selfishly made by 
those guys... in the end, sora didnt know what the "treatement" was, 
but he hated the fact that just because everyone was saved by kiriku 
that one time, they formed a group with him... so sora wanted to 
show everyone that he's different, that in the end, those guys (the 
members of "gravity children") were trash and that he will prove his 
real worth to them... he also lamented on the fact that if only the 
past sleeping forest was made up of the top kings and the strongest 
members, then... (he didnt continue, but i assume sora is implying 
that his dream would have been achieved..)

anyway, the next few scenes show the appearance of an known girl who 
consistently makes weird sounds - "pyon" ("-_-) the scene then 
quickly changes to G-men in a mission... it appears that kaito plans 
to capture the sora's after finding out abt the 3 corpses on top of 
the building and that akira will be leading the operation 
directly... scene then changes again, this time back to kiriku and 
the "final test" that he's gonna give our present "wind king"... 
agito then interrupts by cutting the biblic-looking book with 
his "fang" and gives kiriku his routine "fuck" and asked him to take 
a look at crow's face before talking abt any tests... it was shown 
here that ikki is totally devastated with all the happenings 
explained to him... anyway, agito then talks to kiriku that all 
along they (SF) had planned this... that's why ikki was given bagram 
and that agito managed to confirm that sleeping forest's aim was for 
the weapons (regalia) to destroy themselves in the battle to come... 
it appears that agito is planning to bait more information out of 
kiriku abt the situation...

a call then comes for ine, which interrupts the conversation... ine 
who is somewhat surprised to find a signal in a depths of 20,000m... 
the call apparently comes from the new girl and ine is surprised by 
the "sound" she hears (the propeller)...it appears that she realises 
its comes from "stealth helicopters" who appeared suddenly and is 
abt to transport sora and gang out... noticing these, kaito asks 
akira to hurry up since the moment they step into the heli, they 
would be considered "out of country" and they will not be given a 
2nd chance to capture them... a dude in military uniform then comes 
out saluting nike, it appears to be some american general who nike 
knows and they were discussing about some "genesis plan"...

with the girl busy trying to reach kiriku through that call in the 
background and nike discussing stuff with the military dude... sora 
again thinks back abt spitfire.. he snickers, somewhat laughs, at 
the extent of spifire's life (that spitfire's merely a flame 
seedling to light someone's fire)... and so he uses his cap to pay 
tribute to our dead hero and says he will show him his creation - 
the total incineration of the world!!


----------



## Hadora (Apr 28, 2007)

X-T said:


> Mmm thanks, but around 300 chapters total? or more 300? Because if its more 300 it will last for 4 years more



total chapters


----------



## Six* (Apr 28, 2007)

i think that the american general dude was the one shown in the lab before (scientist dude).


----------



## tgre (Apr 28, 2007)

hmm,..so have we actually been told about this 

"Gram-scale tournament"...like..in forever?....I mean..Simca was going on about it and its been like..totally overlooked.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Apr 29, 2007)

tiger_888 said:


> hmm,..so have we actually been told about this
> 
> "Gram-scale tournament"...like..in forever?....I mean..Simca was going on about it and its been like..totally overlooked.



og's bad with tourneys, i mean just look at tenten.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow so spitfire is really dead. I liked that guy. Sora is crazy and Ikki and Kazu is going to put him in his place. Let's get this Gram Scale going already.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Apr 29, 2007)

That last part shows that sora, though not caring about Spitfire's life, decided to give him a tribute due to his usefulness.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 29, 2007)

Well i dont know if after all of this the Gram Scale  Tournament would work well, Genesis lost a King, Ikki discovered the truth about Sora and Genesis, this is all just weird.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 29, 2007)

Is Genesis behind Sora, or is everything that Sora's doing right now just on his own?


----------



## Six* (Apr 29, 2007)

no one knows if anyone else know that Sora can AT(or even stand), but spit-kun and aeon sure doesnt. and they're a big part of genesis. so i doubt genesis has anything to do with the Soras. we dont know about simca, but Sora already got Rika


----------



## RodMack (Apr 29, 2007)

But does Rika even know what Sora's been doing?


----------



## Six* (Apr 30, 2007)

probably not but its suspicious that the other three noyamano knows that sora's evil, or atleast was evil on their childhood days.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 30, 2007)

I think they know because of their involvement in with Sleeping-Forest, Kilik probably told them, don't forget that Rika didn't belong to S-F after the fight like the other sisters do.
And Spitfire tells Kazu, when they discover that Nike and Sora are behind the whole thing, that Genesis has been a tool for Sora all along..

off-topic: Six where can i get that Code Age manga??


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Apr 30, 2007)

So the plot thickens. Dun Dun Dunnn. But their something missing about Sora being evil. I wonder why. If they all knew then why does Rika still loves him or is Sora using Rika to get to Ikki. So Genesis would recreate Bagram again. AArrhhhhh!!! My head hurts.


----------



## Six* (Apr 30, 2007)

X-T said:


> off-topic: Six where can i get that Code Age manga??



im looking for it myself... 
i only got chapters 1-3... raw.

I remember reading in some forum that sora is gonna have hako as tuner? that's kinda funny.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2007)

Six said:


> im looking for it myself...
> i only got chapters 1-3... raw.
> 
> I remember reading in some forum that sora is gonna have hako as tuner? that's kinda funny.



There's two guys and two girls (including Hako) so that's what it looks like at the moment. Hako just wants to get laid, as we've all witness


----------



## SS4Gogeta (May 1, 2007)

300 chapters?? sounds pretty good, half way there already. with the way things are going now, looks like it's going to be intense from now on.


----------



## Six* (May 3, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaannnnyyyyy time now.


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2007)

300 chapters?

THIS... IS... AIR GEAR!

*kicks Tenjou Tenge down a hole*


----------



## Athrum (May 4, 2007)

Yeah...mm...i think you need to lay off the juice man!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 4, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> 300 chapters?
> 
> THIS... IS... AIR GEAR!
> 
> *kicks Tenjou Tenge down a hole*



Hellz yeah.

Air Gear for the win.

THIS IS PARTS WAAAAAAAAAAAARS


----------



## tgre (May 4, 2007)

After all this, I doubt that Kogarasumaru and Genesis will come out of an alliance against Sleeping-Forest

It would be even sweeter if the old Sleeping-Forest took part in this as well, along with Wind G-man's cop team (undercover of course), remember them? Those guys who busted the parade on Agito vs Bulls (w/e, forgot their full team name).

bah, I need to see more team battles to get hyped up again XD


----------



## Athrum (May 5, 2007)

Well the thing of the Kilik appearing beaten up to the Grand Slum sums up to this, because in all the flashbacks he was always clean after beating Sora up, the only thing that bugs me is...this week is Golden Week in Japan, so 164 is only released on next wednesday, how the hell did he get the chapter??


----------



## naledge87 (May 5, 2007)

Does anybody else think that Oh! Great is going a bit far with this sora BULLSHIT!!?

God I hope that OG has Ikki eventually kill that fucktard, and I mean really fucking kill him like lop off his head or something, cause if sora just gets his lower body messed up again then OG will probably bring him back with a completely mechanical lower body like some Hitch Hikers Guide To The Galaxy   bullshit!!

*Uggh, I fucking hate the sora brothers -_-*


----------



## Hadora (May 5, 2007)

X-T said:


> ...this week is Golden Week in Japan, so 164 is only released on next wednesday, how the hell did he get the chapter??



Chapter 164 is released in Shonen Magazine #23.
Some scans of s?ries in Shonen Magazine #23 are out See
Heiji-Sama find every week a spoiler in japanese on a forum (what forum? i don't know) And Seki13 a french guy in Japan translate it. ^^

And now, the eternal question... Why AirGear isn't scanned in the same time that Hajime no Ippo or School Rumble or Negime....????

i don't know  -_____-

So, Be patient and wait next Friday.


----------



## SaiST (May 5, 2007)

Fairy Tail is usually scanned a bit later than the other SM manga as well.

... But it's _consistently_ late. AG is sometimes neglected for a week or two.

Shame.


----------



## Six* (May 5, 2007)

so... 164 is last week and 165 is next week right?

sigh... i wonder how ikki's gonna handle all of this... sora is an idiot. he could've used ikki to his advantage.

this funny guy was as misunderstood as sora was. i now wonder if O!G has the idea of villain-sora from the time he designed him, or if he just felt like it.


----------



## tenkenazn (May 5, 2007)

anyone know where to get the latests raws?


----------



## SaiST (May 5, 2007)

I am almost 100% certain that O!G had no intention of making Sora this bastardly 8 volumes ago.



tenkenazn said:


> anyone know where to get the latests raws?


Nope. :B


----------



## Death (May 5, 2007)

tenkenazn said:


> anyone know where to get the latests raws?



Reread the first page.  There are two links that link you to raws.  Click the second one and it will take you to a site to do DDL of the latest raws.


----------



## tgre (May 6, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> There's two guys and two girls (including Hako) so that's what it looks like at the moment. Hako just wants to get laid, as we've all witness



me thinks Hako has a potential wind king fetish -_-...

guess she enjoys the breeze.


----------



## Athrum (May 6, 2007)

Killua said:


> I am almost 100% certain that O!G had no intention of making Sora this bastardly 8 volumes ago.




Yeah i agree with you but i love this Sora, the twist was really unexpected and i love that in a manga..


----------



## SS4Gogeta (May 7, 2007)

Sora may have gone apeshit, but in some ways he's more badass. I love the how the Soras worked together in the latest chapters. Their double team "Jade" Road technique is awesome and deadly. Well it seems that we've seen 2 roads being made by combinations (soras = jade & spit/aeon = apollo??). me thinks that maybe in the future kilik and ikki will team up to make a deadly combo like sora and nike.


----------



## Six* (May 8, 2007)

aaaaaaannnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyy time now


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 9, 2007)

I use to like Sora but know he's gone crazy. Ikki will bring him back to the light just wait in see and then we will like Sora again like we have 8 volumes ago. I still like Sora but him turning evil for me is new so I will have to get use to it. Maybe this is the side effects of when they were experimented on at the lab when he was young and now he's going crazy because of it. I don't know just some theories flying around my head why he's truly acting this way besides Kilik betrayal.


----------



## Athrum (May 9, 2007)

It seems the betrayer is Sora and not Kilik lol


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 9, 2007)

Really? How so?Do explain?


----------



## Athrum (May 9, 2007)

Well, first of all they decided to protect the Sky Regalia inside the lab because if it came out onto the streets it would cause a big deal of trouble, but without Kilik knowing, Sora posted it on the net thus making all the riders in Japan (i think it was only in japan) to try to get it. After this they formed S-F but after a while it started to diverge from its original path (protect the Sky regalia) and then Kilik found out that Sora posted that crap on the net and he went berserk, a short while there was the battle between the S-F's and Kilik broke Sora's legs and stole Bagram.
Also it seems Sora did all the crap in thw rold because he wanted to prove he was not inferior to Kilik.


----------



## SS4Gogeta (May 9, 2007)

well sora definitely have some inferiority complex towards kilik. he's pissed cuz not only kilik's the better gc, he caused his injuries too. so that's 2 strikes already. so now he's hell bent on revenge. and just a few little things, i don't know if it's og's drawings, but it seems like sora's a lefty or something. cuz he mostly keeps on kicking with his left leg in the recent chapters. and besides the wind king, is there been a time where the other kings use their hands?? by that i mean, most of the other kings uses their legs (for obvious reasons) to activate their regalia skillz. like ringo, akito, spitfire, gabishi, etc. have only used their legs. ikki and sora are seen using the power of the wind with their hands and sora displayed how he uses it with his legs. so wind kind kinda has the edge then....well maybe nue, since his whole body is the regalia.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 10, 2007)

X-T thanks for explaining. Sora has some issues with Kilik and I think he knew he had a crush on Rika and took her first to hurt his ego. Sora is just playing with people like a mastermind does. I just can't wait and see Ikki take him down or show him what the sky really means again because Sora forget. You know how Air Gear is with the sky and all. So I can’t wait for the next chapter to come out. What will Ikki do and he must choose wisely what he does because the Sora brothers are no joke. Right now they can crush Kogarasumaru faster they can say their name in unison.

To tell the truth nobody in Kogarasumaru right now is equipped to take on those two. The team can barely handle one king without help from others. So Ikki better watch his back.


----------



## Hadora (May 11, 2007)

[umai-Doremi]​_Kenichi​_19​_[9DB69483].avi


----------



## Athrum (May 11, 2007)

You sir are the shit (or in French le merde )!!! THANKS. reps


----------



## SS4Gogeta (May 11, 2007)

thanks there hadora!!!!  

so i don't get it, kilik took bagram from sora, and then nike took kilik's regaila??


----------



## Athrum (May 11, 2007)

Yes, that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Nes Mikel (May 11, 2007)

NOOOO! AKIRA!


----------



## Reincarnation (May 11, 2007)

thanks Hadora


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 11, 2007)

Weid but ok. I hate to say it but Sora looked cool with all those bodies under him. But I wish I knew what they were saying. X-T care to explain. Pretty please.


----------



## Six* (May 11, 2007)

So i guess its spelled as Orm afterall... 

bloody akira and evil sora looked so badass.


----------



## Athrum (May 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter164 Summary_ 



well, this chapter starts with ine being surprised and wanting to 
rush to the surface to the place of incident...it's not given why 
she is in such a rush, initially i tot that she found out abt what 
happened to spitfire (with him being her ex-lover or something) but 
i dun think thats right since it seemed she is rushing to catch them 
(soras and general) before they leave...

anyway, a video transmission is then shown in the "tower" (which is 
done by satellite btw, same as the phone call...) sora was the one 
who made the call and hearing his voice, ikki called out to him but 
was ignored... sora then turns to kiriku and we are shown a 
flashback during their conversation... and yes, after that fight in 
the past when sora was totalled owned by kiriku (who totally had 
took no damage), nike, who was not even a king and someone who 
everyone had forgotten abt, interfered... at that time, nike managed 
to defeat kiriku and took possession of the gaea road regalia but 
kiriku managed to make away with bagram... after that incident, the 
newly-crowned gem king formed genesis and using the wind principle 
and mixing it with the "gaea road" principle, a new "jade road" was 
formed... with a strong "road" and a huge "army", the guy who was 
formerly known as sora's shadow became the absolute victorious 
god/goddess, nike...

as explained by ohm and ringo, the 2 forces (SF and genesis) have 
wanted to avoid a clashing of fists with each other, but an incident 
that day changed it... it was that day when sora and rika was on the 
roof with gabishi and ohm spying on them... as sora was telling rika 
abt his "all-noble" dream, gabishi couldnt swallow the lies he's 
feeding to rika and attacked... at that time, kanon interfered since 
he too doesnt want an all-out war between the 2 sides...

as kiriku asks for clarification on the "new wing kind development 
program" which was planned by genesis, sora said that he had 
initially planned to do that but had a change of heart... sora was 
saying how wasteful it was for the kid to own the "wind"... akira 
and the wind-g guys was then shown being trashed in the 
background... finally facing ikki, sora tells him that he's no 
longer of use to him, and that he's more of a hindrance... when he's 
free, he's gonna break him...

with all revealed and everything clear now, what will ikki's 
new "path" be!?


----------



## blackness (May 12, 2007)

Uh, interesting. Thx! But now I'm kinda confused... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I can finally sympathize with Ohm and the Gibashi-guy who got wasted by Nue. I really wonder what will happen from now on. I wonder what Genesis and their remaining Kings will do. Whether Yoshitsune and Simca will join Sleeping Forest or if they have been part of Soras scheme from the beginning.

And I totally forgot: Why are Ikki, Kururu and Agito down there again? Did Ine betray them or something? I really missed that part...


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 12, 2007)

X-t thank you. I can always count on you for giving the summary. Air Gear is going in a different direction than when it started but that's ok with me. It means the battles will be more intense. But Sora will be coming for Ikki like I said before and now the games begin.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (May 12, 2007)

blackness said:


> Uh, interesting. Thx! But now I'm kinda confused...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



It would seem that Killik possesses the abilty to control Gravity Children, or at least has some pull on them. I don't remember the exact translation for that chapter.


----------



## Neenah (May 12, 2007)

AKIRA! D: D: D: D:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh O!G..so merciless you are...I hate you so much for killing my time ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Sano. ._.;
And for making Sora so bastardly ebil.
So I guess this latest raw confirms it.
Yet at the same time this twist is really interesting.




*has caught up to the latest RAW*
*Loves this manga with a passion*


----------



## SS4Gogeta (May 12, 2007)

blackness said:


> Uh, interesting. Thx! But now I'm kinda confused...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





whatever181 said:


> lol maybe... i may have given the wrong idea on my previous summary... during that talk with agito and kiriku... agito was baiting kiriku on SF's motive on ikki... and it was revealed that SF wanted ikki too so he could use his power to destroy other regalias... u know, during kings' battle, normally one wont come out unhurt and stuff...
> 
> so this could go either way, SF may protect ikki... but that's not coz sora wants ikki out of the pic, but rather coz SF wants to use ikki to destroy genesis and sora too... most likely again, ikki may end up not joining forces with any sides and handle sora on his own...
> 
> ...



it seems that kilik/sf are also interested in recruiting/using ikki.


----------



## Athrum (May 12, 2007)

Yeah, well in the end, and in good shonen way he will use Kogarasumaru and not be used be either of those teams.
Im also curious of what the other kings position will be, Ine as showed already that she can be on S-F side, this leaves out Nue and Yoshitsune. Since Yoshitsune is showed in the pic with Nike holding the Genesis flag i think he may stay on their side...


----------



## Galt (May 12, 2007)

Yeah, but basically everyone from Genesis is in that picture anyway.  Yoshitsune, Nue, Simca, Spitfire, Benkei, etc.  If anything I think Yoshitsune would be the kind of guy that gets really pissed about being used in this way.  Besides, there's already kind of a bond being formed given that Benkei and Orm wanted to be friends.  I think it's much more likely that it becomes what's left of Genesis + Sleeping Forest vs the Sora brothers and their reinforcements.  Which I think makes quite a bit of sense.  The Sora brothers are such ridiculous AT-riders that they're probably the match of almost any two kings, unless Yoshitsune's still unseen "Windmill Theory" makes him the winning factor, which would be kind of awesome.  But the way it's built up now, it'll be tough enough for them to overcome the two brothers, considering they're probably the most powerful 2 Kings, and at this point Genesis is down to Nue and Yoshitsune, as far as kings with regalia go.  And Agito at best I think is still a far cry from his original power.  We've yet to see what Genesis can really contribute, but I don't think the odds are very good if they don't all team up against the looney twins.


----------



## SaiST (May 12, 2007)

Galt said:


> ...unless Yoshitsune's *still unseen* "Windmill Theory"...


0_o

You should re-read Trick 101.


----------



## Galt (May 12, 2007)

I'm just assuming it has more capabilities than to nullify the other Kings' abilities.  That mostly seems like an excellent defensive ability, without much application offensively.  Mostly what I mean by unseen is simply that we've seen the least application out of his regalia, because after all, the real test is what it can do in an actual battle, and so far Yoshitsune's done a great job of keeping himself out of that sort of thing.  What we know about the capabilities of Windmill Theory probably accounts for very little of its total strength.


----------



## SaiST (May 13, 2007)

It's not really a defensive ability(entirely), and it does more than simply nullify some other Infinity Atmosphere. To sum it up, the Ram Jet, the Over Road's Regalia, uses the incoming wind to amplify the Rumble King's own attack, that's precisely what he did to Ikki and Agito. 

_"Therefore, the stronger the wind current, the greater the acceleration potential. *It's like a windmill-*"_

That's the foundation of it's abilities, that's how it makes use of the wind, that's the "windmill theory". If we see anymore uses of his Regalia, they will likely revolve around that. 

Yoshitsune's like the Miyata of Air Gear, in that the strength of his Regalia's Infinity Atmosphere depends on the strenght of his opponent's.


----------



## tgre (May 13, 2007)

me thinks butt seks is in order to lighten the mood around here..


where are you phanty!


----------



## MRain65 (May 13, 2007)

Spoilery thoughts on 164:


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. I kind of loved Sora completely ignoring Ikki at the beginning of the chapter. I like Ikki, but in the tradition of shounen, it seems like every other chapter is about how special and wonderful he is, so it's nice to see him taken down a peg. (Actually, the most recent arc has been about taking Ikki down a few pegs: Ikki getting his a** handed to him by Ume, for one.) Similarly, I thought Sora's nonchalant, "You're kind of a hindrance...yeah, I'll be coming to kill you...I /guess/" (more or less) had the same effect. Hahaha.
2. I gotta say that for someone who's supposed to be the leader of Sleeping Forest, Ringo doesn't seem to have much authority compared to Kilik. I guess with both Genesis and Sleeping Forest, Simca and Ringo are the "leaders," but Sora and Kilik are really pulling the strings.
3. I'm liking the reversals shown in this chapter. Pretty much all the things that were "bad" about Sleeping Forest (Kilik crippling Sora, Om attacking Simca, Gabishi attacking Sora) have been shown to be "good" (Kilik was trying to stop Sora, SF wanted to take Simca out of commission so that she would be out of harm's way were a war to break out between SF and Genesis, and Gabishi just couldn't take Sora lying to Rika). Not that SF is pure as the driven snow, or anything (I mean, Gabishi's still a face-ripping lunatic, and Kilik, in his own way, is almost as crazy as Sora), but it's kind of neat.
4. There seems to be a thing with characters who are "slit-eyed" for most of the time and only open their eyes when they're really serious: Gin from Bleach, Chichiri from Fushigi Yuugi, Serpico from Berserk, and now Sora. I thought that him only opening his eyes on the two-page spread (on top of the pile of bodies) was very effective.

More generally, about Toul Tool To (sp?):

I'm kind of surprised that there isn't some kind of ban on Tuner-Rider relationships, if TTT is supposed to be a neutral team. It seems like in pretty much every Tuner/Tuned pairing, the Tuner has a serious crush on the Tuned (except for maybe Kana/Nue): Kanon/Ringo, Ine/Spitfire, and so on. If TTT is neutral, wouldn't that create some kind of problem? Maybe, given how, uh, intimate Tuning appears to be, it's almost inevitable that this kind of thing happens, but one would think that it would create problems.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 14, 2007)

Here here on that MRain65. I agree with what you are saying. I feel bad for Rika. She's going to find out somehow.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (May 14, 2007)

Killua said:


> It's not really a defensive ability(entirely), and it does more than simply nullify some other Infinity Atmosphere. To sum it up, the Ram Jet, the Over Road's Regalia, uses the incoming wind to amplify the Rumble King's own attack, that's precisely what he did to Ikki and Agito.
> 
> _"Therefore, the stronger the wind current, the greater the acceleration potential. *It's like a windmill-*"_
> 
> ...



Not to mention, by nullifying their regalia, the Rumble King is able to force them to force them to fight him head on, rather than relying on their regalia. Thus if their a weak King who relies on their regalia, they'll be cake to beat. As long as your more than capable of fighting without your Regalia. Thus I'm guessing with guys like Dontores, whose size gives them strength, its would be a huge advantage.


----------



## tgre (May 14, 2007)

Hmm...right now, the storyline is going in a really random direction (in a good way). First off, what the hell happened to the "Gram Scale Tournament". And I honestly can't predict wtf O!G-sensei is thinking for the future right now, I am literally peeing my pants in excitement.

There better be a tournament, me wubs tournament =D.


----------



## Athrum (May 14, 2007)

DeathGuise_of_Oblivion said:


> Not to mention, by nullifying their regalia, the Rumble King is able to force them to force them to fight him head on, rather than relying on their regalia. Thus if their a weak King who relies on their regalia, they'll be cake to beat. As long as your more than capable of fighting without your Regalia. Thus I'm guessing with guys like Dontores, whose size gives them strength, its would be a huge advantage.




Well Yoshitsune is a capable fighter himself, you can see when he "roundhoused" akito in 104 i think..


----------



## Six* (May 15, 2007)

Ah` I did an AirGear/TenTen fanart... just sharing here...
Link removed


----------



## tgre (May 16, 2007)

Those glasses look like Kilik's O_O (check my sig) either them or Yansu's...

overalll..some sweet pics...+reps.


----------



## Athrum (May 16, 2007)

Yeah dude, loved the pic


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 16, 2007)

I hope chapter 165 come out soon.


----------



## SaiST (May 16, 2007)

fallenangelx5433 said:


> I hope chapter 165 come out soon.


Another week, at the least.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Would be nice if they finally reveal how Kilik intends to "test" Ikki. Wonder if it's just a plan to obtain the Sky Regalia.


----------



## Hadora (May 18, 2007)

no AirGear this week
Sorry -__-


----------



## Athrum (May 18, 2007)

Yeah, there was a notice at the end of the last chapter..


----------



## Six* (May 18, 2007)

since we're a week late, is it the chapter supposedly-last week or is this week-that'll come out next week?

either way, O!G's taking too many vacations... he deserves them tho.


----------



## PhantomX (May 18, 2007)

He's busy thinking up more insane plot twists 

In three days Ikki will explode if he doesn't use the Sky Regalia! *cue 24 music*


----------



## Athrum (May 18, 2007)

mmm, you've been absent..


----------



## PhantomX (May 19, 2007)

School does that... we're waiting for our head QCer to show up and we'll have a couple releases >_>


----------



## Galt (May 19, 2007)

If Ikki ends up doing yet another weird going-off and training thing, I think the best thing to do would be for a climactic battle that ends with just Ikki and Sora left standing, with Ikki showing a small but clear advantage over Sora, using all kinds of crazy abilities and tricks, and the high point being Sora marveling at the Sky Regalia's power even in the hands of a kid like Ikki, and Ikki responding that he isn't wearing any regalia.


----------



## tgre (May 20, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> School does that... we're waiting for our head QCer to show up and we'll have a couple releases >_>



Yeah I've been meaning to ask you about this...

WHERE IS T1!! I WANT T1!!!..

stupid t1uper...>_>...SS is in peril (aka: just me) is in peril without him! T_T..

*offers cookie and does the t1-dance*

please come back T_T..*offers phanty as a sacrifice*

...

Anyhoo, I was just reading the past chapters for kicks again, and I just realised, at 124/125/126 the rematch between Kogarasumaru and Animal House (with Om), where Om explained her lather road and her move/regalia (?) Bubblegum crisis.

High speed rotation of bubbles, so much that they cut through metal...sorry, but that made me chuckle XD...
also the hospital scene with Simca-chama, with her violently waking up...in....n o t h i n g ^^.

Ahh, good times.

tiger/uraniuM.


----------



## PhantomX (May 20, 2007)

tiger said:


> Yeah I've been meaning to ask you about this...
> 
> WHERE IS T1!! I WANT T1!!!..
> 
> ...



Keep in mind Oh! Great tends to base his B.S. science on real science...


----------



## Six* (May 20, 2007)

I'd prefer Ikki leave right away, get together with his team, return at some point in the middle of the war, and pwn everyone.

but yeah, the hype for the test was wasted.


----------



## tgre (May 21, 2007)

I feel sad now, Spitfire is like...kaput T_T...

I need a hug...


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 21, 2007)

Don't worry people Ikki will come back and own them all. He is the only one who can beat Sora. Ikki is the true Sky King and will make the Wind Road much better than Sora.


----------



## Death (May 21, 2007)

Doesn't Ikki still have the original Bagram?  He stopped using them and put them in his desk.


----------



## Agmaster (May 21, 2007)

Fang King, Darkness King, Flame King, Wind King.  Kogaramasu needs to step their games up so they are all kings.


----------



## Galt (May 21, 2007)

So wait, the rest of Genesis has all gone along with Sora now?  Despite the fact that he and Nike killed Spitfire, and tricked everyone?  That sounds pretty lame, to be honest.  But hey, it would make it all the cooler when Team Ikki returns four kings strong and wastes everyone.


----------



## Athrum (May 21, 2007)

Death said:


> Doesn't Ikki still have the original Bagram?  He stopped using them and put them in his desk.



It was the core of Bagram, Kururu used that to make the new Bagram


----------



## Nickwright (May 21, 2007)

ummkay you all lost me xD(Shows what I get for reading a manga thread)
I'm up to the latest subbed chapter...or atleast the one I can find(143...ish >.>)

I have a question in the Ringo vs. Ikki fight why the hell did he have an army of frikkin' skeletons? Is Oh Great!(and whoever is writing this) that obsessed with them? or whats up?


----------



## SaiST (May 21, 2007)

Death said:


> Doesn't Ikki still have the original Bagram?  He stopped using them and put them in his desk.


It was broken. Apparently to the point where it couldn't be repaired for use again. 

That original core, and the data received from Sora were used for Kururu and Hako to rebuild it. It's safe to assume they still have the first one available, or at least all the appropiate data to create another one. The thing is, you would think Sora would have taken that into account already. He may be going for Tool Toul To if Ikki starts to hang around 'em for too much longer.



			
				Nickwright said:
			
		

> I have a question in the Ringo vs. Ikki fight why the hell did he have an army of frikkin' skeletons? Is Oh Great!(and whoever is writing this) that obsessed with them? or whats up?


They were supposed to be Shinigami. They represented the threat of the terrible windstorm, filled with various debri that Ikki had just conjured.


----------



## Six* (May 21, 2007)

I wonder if ikki will try to get to another road O_o


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 21, 2007)

He will make the Wind Road better or call it something else like Nike did with his road which made his regalia stronger then the former Gem King.


----------



## Six* (May 21, 2007)

Sky Road. 

But that would also be 'Sora no Michi' which could be ironic.


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2007)

Is that Air Gear I see over the horizon? Indeed it is! We finally bring you the next installments 

Trick 143 Version 2
(Has those two pages at the end, some numbering issues, and a few other things fixed)
Link removed

Trick 144
Link removed

Trick 145
Link removed

Be grateful or suffer castration


----------



## SaiST (May 22, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> Has those two pages at the end


:3 I wub yew guys.

Thanks, x1,000,000.

[EDIT] - I saw the joke page. I don't wub y'all anymore. >:I


----------



## Vhien (May 22, 2007)

x] My art was in the 143 version two thing~ Joy.


----------



## tgre (May 22, 2007)

sweet work Phanty...now give us all cookies as compensation -_-...XD

jkz..the joke page :/


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2007)

Killua said:


> :3 I wub yew guys.
> 
> Thanks, x1,000,000.
> 
> [EDIT] - I saw the joke page. I don't wub y'all anymore. >:I



Oops, I forgot to put the warning here XD I put it everywhere else 

BEWARE THE CHAPTER 145 JOKE PAGE


----------



## Neenah (May 22, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> Is that Air Gear I see over the horizon? Indeed it is! We finally bring you the next installments
> 
> Trick 143 Version 2
> (Has those two pages at the end, some numbering issues, and a few other things fixed)
> ...



Thank you for the hard work. <3
/giggles and downloads


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2007)

Did I hear giggling? Is that one of the rare breed of female Air Gear fans!?


----------



## Neenah (May 22, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> Did I hear giggling? Is that one of the rare breed of female Air Gear fans!?




Air Gear livejournal has a whole fanbase of fangirls if you haven't noticed. 

I am a female Air Gear fan indeed. Not to mention I enjoy greatly the fanservice that O!G gives out. Doesn't turn me off *at all.*


I want moar screen time for Nue. 
Jailbait sugoi.


----------



## tgre (May 22, 2007)

marry me pl0x~ T_T...

AG fangirl...T_T...


----------



## Death (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Killua and X-T for the info.

@Phantom:  Thanks for 144 and 145


----------



## Athrum (May 23, 2007)

Yeah dudes, thanks for the chaps


----------



## tgre (May 23, 2007)

I am totally going to put this out there, me and my sick fetish senses are tingling once again and I want a Kazu x Simca to happen. Don't ask how... just bear with me here.

Simca = ex-tuner.
Simca = crippled.
Simca = turns to Ikki's second-in-command for fun?

(note: the above three points are not related in anyway :3)

XD...


----------



## Agmaster (May 23, 2007)

That'd be hot..in a wierd way when Emily cut a bitch.


----------



## Six* (May 24, 2007)

What happened to the Ikki X Ume pairing? 

lol, you guys're funny.


----------



## MRain65 (May 24, 2007)

Well, if I were Emiri, I'd be a lot more worried about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



her BFF Yayoi becoming Kazu's Tuner and all that, er, entails, especially since the Tuners tend to fall in love with the Tunees. I mean, Yayoi could become Agito's Tuner, but I really doubt Oh!Great will go for the story choice that will cause /less/ drama, as opposed to more.


 Mind you, I'd also be worried about Kazu's hero worship of Ikki, which borders on infatuation.

I feel pretty sorry for Simca. I mean, poor kid is so useless in a fight that the other side cripples her for her own protection?! Ouch. I doubt they'll pair her off with anyone besides Ikki anytime soon. Mustn't mess with the harem, of course.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 24, 2007)

I wish 165 will come out.


----------



## MRain65 (May 24, 2007)

I read Trick 165. Here's a quick summary to tide people over until someone with good Japanese can decipher the rest:


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Ikki is shattered by Sora's betrayal; he thought of Sora as a brother. Ringo wants to comfort him, but can't, I guess because she feels it's not her place (she had a similar traumatized reaction when she found out the truth from Kiriku, although she had Mikan and Ume to comfort her). To her surprise, though, Kururu does the honours, hugging Ikki and crying. Aw. Kururu says something weird about how people are hard to fix, and how she needs to find the screw to insert to fix sadness (that sounds a lot dirtier than it's supposed to, I think).
-Makigami collapses in her grief over Spitfire.
-Sora shows off his new wheels (heh): the Wind Regalia. He and Agito banter about something, but Agito asks a question Sora avoids, so Sora addresses Kiriku again.
-Kiriku smiles (like "how predictable") at Sora, pissing him off. Kiriku tells Sora that he saved his life twice (when he spared him from being killed because he was one of the test lab "rejects" and when he "spared" him by crippling him rather than killing him), but he won't do it a third time.
-Kiriku then calmly begins to collect the pages of the Bible that Agito shredded, telling Ikki that there's been a change in circumstances: because Ikki is no longer head of Genesis nor the Wind King (as I suppose he's been effectively "dethroned" by Sora), there's no need to test him. Kiriku then tells Ikki to go home ("kaere"), though Ikki's back is turned and we don't see Ikki's reaction. Sora and Nike escape on a helicopter; Kaito aims at the copter, but winds up lowering his gun.

Thoughts on this:
1. I wonder when exactly a) Ringo became "Queen" and b) when Kiriku told her about all this.
2. Poor Ikki. He goes from the "It Guy" SF wants to entrust the Sky Regalia with and Genesis wants to lead them to being a nobody. I thought that this arc would conclude with Ikki refusing to cooperate with SF and going his own way with Kogarasumaru. What I didn't predict was Kiriku rejecting Ikki before Ikki got the chance to reject SF.
3. Kiriku is officially my new favourite character; he's very calm and decisive in this chapter, even though he talks awfully tough for someone who no longer has his Regalia. (I guess it's been hinted that Kiriku has other powers, though.)


----------



## angelofdeath291 (May 24, 2007)

wow i didnt see that coming at all


----------



## Six* (May 24, 2007)

MRain65 said:


> I read Trick 165. Here's a quick summary to tide people over until someone with good Japanese can decipher the rest:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



awesome .

i personally think this is a fresh start to ikki. no pressure, no obligations, he can now focus on doing what he wants! but i doubt he will  he's such idiot afterall.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 24, 2007)

Ikki can now find his way and come back strong without being played like a puppet from another team. Ikki wasn't really Genesis leader as Ikki said he will only stay until he find out the truth. So that didn't bother him only Sora's betrayal did. 

Also MRain thank you for the translation. Now I want to see the chapter.

Here's a question, if Ringo knew what Sora was all about earlier how come she didn't tell Rika or Ikki sooner?


----------



## SaiST (May 25, 2007)

Trick 165's out.


----------



## Six* (May 25, 2007)

Killua said:


> Trick 165's out.



 thanks```

Mou! I hate that Agito! 
There's no point blaming kururu now!!! (he is... blaming her, right?)


----------



## MRain65 (May 25, 2007)

> Here's a question, if Ringo knew what Sora was all about earlier how come she didn't tell Rika or Ikki sooner?



Well, in Ringo's flashback to when she was told the truth, Kiriku is wearing the same getup he was shown wearing around 118 or 119 (sleeveless shirt and so on). I'm trying to figure out exactly when she was told, but I'm thinking that it must have been fairly recent.

Regarding Ikki...I don't know if he would have believed her necessarily, and the story is one of those things that would seem a lot more credible coming from someone who was there at the time (in this case, he got it straight from the horse's mouth). Ringo telling him all that stuff secondhand about the Gravity Children would have been her word against Sora's. Also, Ikki's not terribly bright to begin with, so I think to avoid confusing him unnecessarily, it would make sense to hold off until he can hear it from Kiriku. As it was, his attempts to deny it were pretty strong, in the face of evidence to the contrary; I could see him brushing off Ringo's attempts to tell him or just assuming she was manipulating him.

As for Rika...that's the million dollar question. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that probably Ringo and her sisters think that it would be much more dangerous if Rika knew the truth, and it's safer for her to remain in ignorance. I mean, if Rika did know the truth, which is that, among other things, Sora hooked up with her to get at her sisters, she'd be pretty darn angry and would attempt to confront him. Rika's strong, but Sora's nigh unstoppable, so I can't see it ending well. (I want to think that for all his craziness, Sora does harbour some real feelings for Rika, but everything up until now has been a front, so who knows?) Also, the force of denial is a powerful, powerful thing: Rika /was/ around for the events Kiriku describes, unlike her sisters, so she just might not choose to accept Kiriku's version of events. (I'm a bit confused myself at where the flashback cut off; so Kiriku kisses Rika and...she slaps him? She runs off? They have a big friendship-ending argument? There's a passing reference to Rika made before the big Kiriku v. Sora showdown in 156 or whatever, but I don't recall that that settles anything. I think we're in for a Rika-centric flashback to fill in the gaps, because it's not making a lot of sense.)


----------



## Athrum (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Sai


----------



## tgre (May 26, 2007)

<3 you Sai...a nice job indeed.

In light of this...I am anticipating Kogarasumaru going back to its old "Underdog" post and kicking some ass good ol' fashioned style again...

I get the feeling that a HUGE tournament is coming up or something -_-.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 26, 2007)

Question:

Where can I find the latest scans of air gear^^?


----------



## tgre (May 26, 2007)

kuu-scans.info

or visit their IRC: #kuu@irc.highway.net


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 26, 2007)

MRain thank you. Your explanations are always the best. Also your right it's best not to tell Rika right now but she will found out soon or it's just a matter of time before Sora use Rika to lure Ikki to him. Oh the suspense of Air Gear.


----------



## Athrum (May 26, 2007)

I doubt that Sora would use Rika since he is going away, possibly to America. Rika will know of his betrayal long before he returns i reckon...


----------



## Key (May 27, 2007)

Rika would destory sora if sora tries to fuck ikki.


----------



## Lord Snow (May 27, 2007)

Anyway, the chapter included a nice KxI scene at the beginning - it looks like Oogure Ito is trying to play a possible love triangle between Kururu, Ikki and Ringo. The signs have been multiplying like rutting rabbits for quite a while. While one can still argue about the predominance of Ringo in the overall plot and her longer-standing relationship with Ikki as well as Kururu's quite belated appearance in the entire thing (but then again, she could have only appeared after Ikki made himself known as a successful candidate for the Wind Road throne, as she was to 'serve' the newfound king whenever he'd appear and not some green-assed fledgling), the empathy between the two seems to fully emphasize the close kinship between king and tuner - sameness of body and mind.

Other than that, the way Kilik dismissed Ikki was a bit cruel and insensitive, even for someone who's supposed to lead a future fight against ruthless leaders. It sort of clashes with what that old Clam Slums granny said about his 'kindness'. I dunno if he's trying to make Ikki snap back to reality but somehow I found his behavior questionable even from an informed and sympathetic reader's point of view.

All in all, the next chapter could be quite promising. Should he comply with Kilik's order, I don't envision Ikki claiming the Sky regalia through any means, unless Kilik's first encounter with the Sora brothers goes balls-up and he needs Ikki's help...badly.

Unless, of course, and that's what I hope, Ikki switches from angst to downright madness and thirst for revenge. While that path would stunt his earlier endeavor 'to find his own wings' and ward off the compelling shinigamis that adorned his 'wind' during the Ikki x Ringo fight, it'd be a better way for him to truly evade the mother lode of angst that awaits him. While it'd be no longer for fun, he'll have to fight for revenge and lost lives this time (which is why I think that there is a 50/50 chance that he'll forsake A-T after the series, because he'll have grown disgusted with the Stormrider business and had his dreams tainted). The best course for him would be to refuse Kilik's injunction and submit himself to the aforementioned test - to try and claim the suspended Regalia from the withered mummy.

Since he has two other Kogarasumaru members pissed to no end beside him - Kazu because he witnessed Aeon and Spitfire's deaths and Ag/kito because he spotted Akira's battered body), there is a very high chance that he'll get his ass in gear next chapter. The angst road is definitely not a good way to start T166...unless the Soras suddenly go underground and the others are left to mull over the recent happenings and follow their own resolves.


----------



## Agmaster (May 27, 2007)

OG is geting really good with his series.  TT and AG are stepping up.


----------



## tgre (May 27, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Anyway, the chapter included a nice KxI scene at the beginning - it looks like Oogure Ito is trying to play a possible love triangle between Kururu, Ikki and Ringo. The signs have been multiplying like rutting rabbits for quite a while. While one can still argue about the predominance of Ringo in the overall plot and her longer-standing relationship with Ikki as well as Kururu's quite belated appearance in the entire thing (but then again, she could have only appeared after Ikki made himself known as a successful candidate for the Wind Road throne, as she was to 'serve' the newfound king whenever he'd appear and not some green-assed fledgling), the empathy between the two seems to fully emphasize the close kinship between king and tuner - sameness of body and mind.
> 
> Other than that, the way Kilik dismissed Ikki was a bit cruel and insensitive, even for someone who's supposed to lead a future fight against ruthless leaders. It sort of clashes with what that old Clam Slums granny said about his 'kindness'. I dunno if he's trying to make Ikki snap back to reality but somehow I found his behavior questionable even from an informed and sympathetic reader's point of view.
> 
> ...



I love this analysis, and I guess all I can really do to add to this with my own comments and my own views.

Red: I really don't see Ringo playing a major role in Ikki's love life right now, even in one of the most recent scans (courtest of Kuu-scans), Ikki AFTER accidentally planting one on Ringo's mouth claimed that there was no feeling there...so I really can't see a Ikki x Kururu x Ringo Love triangle here...my gutt feeling is that Ringo is completely out of the picture...its Kururu full steam ahead.

Blue: When I read those scenes, I got the feeling that Kilik was also a bit annoyed at Ikki's incompetence; maybe you are right and maybe he trying to spur him... but who knows...its O!G sensei we're talking about here ^^.

Green: Emo-Ikki? No thanks...I'm pretty sure O!G sensei has learned his lesson after turning Nagi a bit emo in TT and then turning him back again. My best bet is that he will oppose Genesis and we get to see the underdogs of Kogarasumaru that we all love (ie: like against Behemoth), and see Ikki in a more benevolent light. It's shounen... I doubt very much that Ikki is going to go Berserk (pun intended ) and try and overthrow Genesis and just ravage every one he sees.
I can't see Ikki giving up his dream either, but you have justified yourself very well so all I can do is comment at this stage...more information needed for a debative stance ^^.

Dark Orange: Hmm, well Sora...I THINK is going to America or something as pointed out by another member, I agree that Kogarasumaru will get its ass into gear, but my opinion is that we will see Kogarasumaru going back to its roots as a soliditary team, without Genesis, without the kingship hassle, just training and bettering themselves in a more serious mood. 
Kind of like their pre-match training before their fight against Behemoth.
We don't get to see a lot of training in this, my guess is that O!G sensei was using these past 20-odd chapters to envelope the readers and portray the greater or the MAIN plot of AG so far.

Well, this is just my $0.02. Happy AGing.


----------



## Kage Bunshin Master (May 28, 2007)

What The Hells Going on?


----------



## MRain65 (May 28, 2007)

Here's my response to @gent 9's post (and tiger's, I guess):

1. I do agree that OG is definitely playing up the Ikki+Kururu = true wuv angle. I have to wonder if the "Kururu pops into Ikki's head" scene was supposed to be OG's way of putting an end to the "who's Ikki going to end up with" once and for all. I don't know if I'd go so far as to say Ringo's out of the picture. (Just to clarify, Ikki didn't accidentally kiss Ringo and claim it meant nothing, Ringo kissed him to show him that you can be kissed without it being mutual, to "explain" Kanon kissing Ringo to him. Or at least that was her excuse.) With that said, I think Ringo can do far better, and it's been shown that Ringo is way more awesome when she's not playing the simpering schoolgirl, so bring on the Ikki/Kururu. (Okay, fine, fine, Ikki and Kururu are cute together...although Ikki's a fool if he passes up Ringo, whose power is her flexibility. Well, Ikki's a fool in any case, but you get my point.)

2A. I'd say that the granny was making that point when Kiriku still had some vestiges of his old idealistic self and was a pretty nice guy. Six years on, Kiriku's personality seems to have changed a fair bit, or rather, the harsher elements of his personality are now predominant. (It's kind of telling that Om and Gabishi are absolutely terrified of Kiriku...I mean, Gabishi thought that torture was preferable to going back to face Kiriku.) I think that Present!Kiriku's version of "kindness" is probably more along the lines of not killing Ikki despite the threat he poses, or Ringo paralyzing Simca to get her out of harm's way.

2B. I'd say that Kiriku was looking for some evidence that Ikki was anything other than an ignorant, arrogant punk. Ikki didn't exactly help his case with the sneaker-throwing, flipping Kiriku the bird, and so on. Yes, Kiriku may have been a bit brusque with the "Okay, it's been thirty seconds, have you processed the revelation of your mentor's evil nature yet?....How about now?" but it seems of a piece with his pragmatic nature. He's also absolutely right; there's no need to test Ikki if he's no longer a viable candidate, and Sora has changed the situation completely. (I'd also say that Ikki doesn't seem to benefit when he's being coddled, anyway; Ringo's beatdown actually made him think about what it was that he wanted, and Ikki's hardly the introspective type to begin with.)

2C. Eh, Kiriku's got "martyr" written all over him, and the Sora twins really have it in for him, but Kiriku, if nothing else, is a good strategist, and he has SF to help him. I think that Kiriku sees Sora as his "responsibility," but I can't see Kiriku finishing Sora and Sora off; I don't know if right now there's anyone strong enough in the series to take the twins down, although I suppose inevitably Ikki will be powerful enough to do so.

3. Of course, the /wisest/ thing would be for Ikki to swallow his pride, appeal to Kiriku's reason, and do the damned test, but since when has Ikki been wise? I was expecting Ikki to say "screw you" to Kiriku at any rate, but the twist was that Kiriku beat him to it. I think he'll go his own way with Kogarasumaru, who have a lot invested in defeating Sora (especially Kazu and Agito, for the reasons mentioned). Even though SF have bizarrely emerged as the "good guys" (well, maybe not "good" but "not that bad"), it wouldn't make storyline sense for Ikki and his team to align with them in any way, unless if by going after Sora they accomplish SF's goal.


----------



## tgre (May 28, 2007)

I agree with everything except the last part which I have stated as well...

Im thinking that Kogarasumaru will disband any alliances from Genesis and SF and go their own way to start bringing about some destruction. We haven't seen them work as a team recently so I'm not quite sure how much they have improved in terms of getting close to king level.

Right now Kazu is the (forced) Flame King so we can expect some random new character or a character overlooked to take up some sort of coaching position for the Kogarasumaru (because in my opinion, even though kazu is my favorite character, he still needs heaps of training to get to king level) and we can also expect to see more serious plotlines emerging along with the random side jokes of Ikki, Onigiri alike.

That being said, this is all purely speculation and Im fapping in anticipation of every new chapter that is being released.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 29, 2007)

Wow you guys make me understand Air Gear much better without the translations and I thank you for that. Now I am more hyped about this manga and I like that Kogarasamaru is the underdogs again. Ikki and the others need to train harder then ever if their going to beat the Sora brothers. However they all going to be near a King level to beat the Genesis team all together.


----------



## Key (May 29, 2007)

Ikki is still a noob, come on. He just do trick out of instinct. He dont even mastered the trick yet.


----------



## SaiST (May 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Short summary of Trick 166 from the usual source(s)_ 





			
				maelle said:
			
		

> "Ikki is broken to the point of being talked down by the girls of the track club (Emily).
> Kazu is training hard in order to live up to the fire regalia legacy but Agito tells him it's useless. He won't be abe to reach a sufficient level to fight against the Sora twins in such a short time.
> But suddenly, this thing that was forgotten by everyone is revealed (wth?). A secret is found on the net..."





Sounds decent. Has to be a lot more to the chapter than this though.

MRain, can we count on you for a more detailed summary again this week?


----------



## Six* (May 30, 2007)

^

Hmm... so we're back at school, eh.
----------------------------

That's part one. AG musical.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 31, 2007)

This AG musical is pretty funny. I wish I knew what they were saying.


----------



## kahlmoo (May 31, 2007)

haha, Air Gear musical? I actuallly thought it was pretty good.  I was wondering how they were going to do Buccha but the guy they had was really good. lulz at Akito turning into Agito and going into pwn mode.


----------



## Athrum (May 31, 2007)

lol that's so cheesy.. I like the voice of this Ikki more than the one from the anime


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (May 31, 2007)

I thought both Ikkis sounded the same.


----------



## Six* (May 31, 2007)

i thought they _were_ the same O_o 
arent they?


----------



## SaiST (May 31, 2007)

Trick 166 is out.


----------



## MRain65 (May 31, 2007)

Spoilery summary for Trick 166:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Kururu is en route to a temple, where she discovers Ikki (who's been wallowing). A week has passed, I think, since the events of 165. She brought him lunch, but all Ikki tells her is that he'll eat it later.
2. On her way out, she greets Buccha and Onigiri. Buccha, like Kururu, is clearly worried about Ikki's state. Kururu tries to cheer Ikki up with talk of AT, but Ikki (shock! horror!) tells her that he doesn't really want to hear about it (or that meaning) and then walks off.
3. Yayoi and Emiri attempt to snap Ikki out of it by doing some weird tag-team type move (maybe involves flipping him or something?) When that fails, they talk trash (heh). Yayoi and Emiri apparently know about Spitfire, Gorgon Shell and Sano's deaths. I guess they're telling him that he can't afford to be all longfaced when the situation is as serious as it is, but that's just a rough guess. Ikki points out that they're sitting on gravestones (which they are, hee hee).
4. Emiri finally gets through to Ikki when she points out that he always looked like he was enjoying AT, and to see him now all irritated is super-pathetic. 
5. Buccha kind of wishes that Ringo, or, even better, Kazu were around. (I suppose that after everything that's happened, Ringo has abandoned Kogarasumaru to focus on SF, which makes sense given the gravity of the situation.)
6. Meanwhile, Kazu isn't getting anywhere with his trick, even though he's been training for about a week. Agito, who's watching, says that it's crap, even though he doesn't really know any other Road but his own. Kazu wants to use the Flame Regalia, but Agito tells him to stop, as it takes a special person to use the Regalia, and as he is now, Kazu would just seriously injure himself. Kazu gets extremely angry, yelling that he doesn't know what he should do, then; the Sora brothers are extremely powerful ("monsters") and so on, blah blah blah. Agito cuts all this off by creating a minor explosion with the Fang Regalia and then getting up in Kazu's face. (It's kind of hot, actually. Sorry, slash fan speaking, heh.)
7. Agito tells Kazu with a smile that isn't Kazu being arrogant (presumptuous?)? He also tells him to stop thinking that he'll get revenge for the homo, the flame-head, and the snake woman (that's what Agito calls them): Kazu just doesn't have the ability.
8. Off on his own, Agito reflects that the team isn't at the necessary level to be able to hack it, and wonders what he's going to do.
9. Ikki is walking with Kururu, and he makes some comment about that football-type team he worked with/played for briefly (can't remember their name). Kururu listens to him talk, but she thinks to herself that since, I guess, 165, Ikki hasn't mentioned Takeuchi Sora, Genesis, or Kogarasumaru even once.
10. Kazu, determined not to be useless, is attempting to look up a method to use the Flame Regalia (I think). What he stumbles across, though, shocks him.

Comments:
1. Why does everyone keep calling Sano the "homo"? I mean, obviously, he was one, but that wasn't all he was. It's also a little strange to see people saying "Spitfire and the homo." Spitfire was a male hairdresser, and I think it was pretty much implied that he was gay, too, so this seems kind of odd.
2. I love Emiri. With that said, the "you suck" school of tough love isn't particularly effective.
3. So I guess we are going to see emo!Ikki for a while. I have to say, I much prefer Ikki when his spirit is broken; he's so annoying when he's feeling confident. It seems like the better he's feeling, the more of an ass he is.
4. I'm a little surprised no one seems particularly shocked or traumatized by Sano and Spitfire's deaths on the Kogarasumaru team, except possibly Kazu. Maybe they didn't like Sano particularly, but he's still dead, and you'd think that that would give them some pause as to the stakes.


----------



## tenkenazn (Jun 1, 2007)

trick 166 download if no one has it yet ^_^

minnanomanga.fr/Raws/Air_Gear_166.rar


----------



## Athrum (Jun 1, 2007)

Mmmm really, they dont sound the same to me...

Mmmm, although Sano was a homo i dont think Spit was one, he was nailing Ine


----------



## SaiST (Jun 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _166_ 



Ah, Spitfire was just metrosexual. Never implied that he was gay, he and Ine seemed to have somethin' going on.

Also, whatever181 said that Emiri and the rest are not yet aware of Spitfire, Sano, and Gorgon's deaths because the Sora brothers took their bodies away. All the ignorant folk are assuming they are just missing.




Thanks for the summary, MRain.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jun 1, 2007)

hmm, I wonder what is going around in InterNet.
My bet is that Sora might be the one doing it. 
In the begining, he was one that started entire things.
Anyway, I am sorry for Kazu.  Dude technically has no talent.
At least, he does not have talent like ikki.

For Kururu, I don't know her intention.
maybe, she is waiting Ikki to ask her for new Regalia.  In the end, she was the one who recreated Wind Regalia.
This is definite that OG is pushing Ikki + Kururu thing. I don't know If Ikki will fall for Kururu, but Kururu likes Ikki.

If others find about Spit, Ion, and Gorgon, they will probably go nuts like Ikki.  I think Ikki will decide to fight Sora brothers and tell other Kogasmaru and ask for their decision about it


I wonder what will happen.
At this point, OG has 2 choices for future story.
1.  He can drop all the possible actors in AG.  For example: Ikki's father, guy who gave wind regalia to Sora.  Headmaster at middle school.
2.  He can do this Sora Brothers and Genesis Arch and move to next possible villian.
Well, I think either way this manga will go beyond year 2008.
haha.


----------



## blackness (Jun 1, 2007)

Nah, Kazu will make it. Eventually. He's the perfect underdog, always one step behind the others, much more quiet and introverted, and yet he'll definitely become Flame King one day >D Anything else wouldn't make sense at all. He's not as crazed out and straight-forward as ikki, but he is just as determined, if he really wants to.

Btw.: Agito doesn't use the fang regalia to create an explosion. Instead, he does the same trick Kazu tried to do, to demonstrate how weak Kazu currently is. And without being on that road, the flame that Agito created was a lot larger than the tiny flame Kazu could ignite :< Way to go.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, I see Kazu very similar to Naruto. 
I am sure he will make it. 

Well, Agito cannot use fire road if he used fang regalia.  
System is different I think.  Fang and Horn regalia works very similar, but 
I think Fang and Flame regalia are totally different. I think it is about time for OG to teach us how Flame regalia works.  (he explained in manga one time I think, but it was too simple)

Anyway, I think, Kururu X Ikki is questionable. 
I think Ikki make decision soon.  So, I think it is important who Ikki is going to tell his decision.  If it is kururu, I think we can expect Kururu x Ikki.  And, If it is Ringo, we still have possible Ringo x Ikki (even this happens, I think Ringo and Ikki will still be friends at least for Ikki).

BTW, Did those two girls (Yayoi and Emily) hit Ikki in the ball?
Compared to the beginning, they changed alot.
I think they are corrupted by evil Ikki and his friends.

Two thing I notice was that 1.  Yayoi's eye is getting smaller compared to the past.  
2.  I think Ikki has no moral. He was lowering pants to pee.  Temple is like Church.


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2007)

You have to realise...Ikki is under speculation of being a Gravity Child. Making him... an AT prodigy basically. Kazu has no "special" past to live upto. At the rate that Kazu has improved in AT right now.... is close to godlike...especially for a rider who is not NATURALLY gifted at AT.

I mean... if Ikki was a gravity child...he's already got an affiliation with AT. Kazu...is the true underdog... if he becomes Flame King. He will show everyone that you don't have to be a prodigy to succeed. He reminds me more of Rock Lee, only cooler.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 1, 2007)

He probably isn't, you see his father at some point and besides no crosses in the eyes.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Jun 1, 2007)

Kazu does remine me of Rock Lee which makes him cooler now that you mention it. That's why I like Kazu because he will master the Flame Regalia and also he is way smarter then Ikki. So if anybody can do it it is Kazu.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jun 1, 2007)

Ikki does not seem to be a gravity child.
But he seems to hold similar powers compared gravity children (he seems to adjust in gravity field easy, and some other things, too).
So, many of us speculate Ikki as posible gravity children.
But, some of us already mentioned he has no cross mark in his eye.

My theory is that Ikki might be a new type of gravity children.
I think cross mark as one of genetic mark that scientists use in order to label gravity children.  So, Ikki might be a gravity children but with no label.  It is totally upto OG, but OG has to answer this question in the Sora brothers Arch or at the end of this Arc.

For the last, I see Kazu similar to Naruto because Rock Lee is too ugly,and I don't want to compare Kazu with Rock Lee.  And, I agree Kazu being smarter than Ikki, but he isn't smart.  Remember he failed exams along with Ikki and Onigiri, and he was very close to repeating the same grade.  
Simple way to put it:
ikki = Bird Brain
Kazu = Dog Brain
Very sad fact in AG


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2007)

no... Ikki holds Kazu back...Kazu and Buccha are much more knowledgeable than they let on. We get the feeling that Kazu understands better than most people what Ikki is feeling like at the time. Everytime they fight etc, Kazu tells Onigiri or co. to stay back and not interfere because Ikki is enjoying this fight etc.

Kazu is street-smart, chivalrous and clearly has an inferiority complex (Not as evident any more). And he is currently giving it his all to master flame regalia.

Personally, Im interested in what he found on the Internet at the end of 166, Im surprised no-one mentioned this hype O_O.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 2, 2007)

It's good to see Kazu getting love in and out of AG.  I was behind him ever since I read the raw tankobon of him snatching the smokes.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jun 2, 2007)

hmm for Internet issue. 
1.  Kazu found some info for improving his skill?!?
2.  Sora Brothers post some info in Internet that they are kings of Stormriders. Sleeping Forest sucks and they are going to hell etc.

I think it will most likely be an info about Sora brothers.
I don't know  why police does not release official warrant for arresting Sora brothers.  They killed 3 people and there is a evidence, too.  I think they can say that info in media.  I don't know how Kaito thinks.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Jun 2, 2007)

This is manga. Nobody gets arrested if they kill somebody. The Sora brothers are actually working with a sercret government as we see in 164. Also AT battles are illegal anyway so I don't think the police is going to care much about people dying from AT battles.


----------



## RodMack (Jun 3, 2007)

Emo Ikki a badass? Maybe OG saw Spider-Man 3 or something. xD


----------



## Shinigami Kido User (Jun 3, 2007)

I stopped reading AG for a while after S-F stopped scanning so where can I find new episodes i.e. 139+


----------



## Thorn (Jun 3, 2007)

Shinigami Kido User said:


> I stopped reading AG for a while after S-F stopped scanning so where can I find new episodes i.e. 139+






Yeah, same here.   Please help a poor, poor AG-less soul!


----------



## Six* (Jun 3, 2007)

ive got a question. are there two types of gravity children? something like first and second generation. the other is like simca, kilik, etc. where they cant remove the cross in their eyes, hence the need for contacts. the other is like the rest of SF... where they sort of activate it.

???


----------



## Athrum (Jun 3, 2007)

Well there are 2 generations (so to speak) of Gravity Children, the first seems to be Sora's generation (Sora, Kilik, Simca, Rune, Om, Spitfire, Falco, Black Ban, Dontores) the second generation is the one where the nomayano sisters come from. I wouldnt say they "activate" the crosses, we havent seen if Ringo uses contacts or not..


----------



## Six* (Jun 3, 2007)

X-T said:


> Well there are 2 generations (so to speak) of Gravity Children, the first seems to be Sora's generation (Sora, Kilik, Simca, Rune, Om, Spitfire, Falco, Black Ban, Dontores) the second generation is the one where the nomayano sisters come from. I wouldnt say they "activate" the crosses, we havent seen if Ringo uses contacts or not..


yeah, but ikki was with the sisters since he was really young... i mean, when ume was a baby he could've seen her eyes... babies dont wear contacts.
but yeah, ikki must've seen it but never cared. there's also that possibility.


----------



## tenkenazn (Jun 3, 2007)

X-T said:


> Well there are 2 generations (so to speak) of Gravity Children, the first seems to be Sora's generation (Sora, Kilik, Simca, Rune, Om, Spitfire, Falco, Black Ban, Dontores) the second generation is the one where the nomayano sisters come from. I wouldnt say they "activate" the crosses, we havent seen if Ringo uses contacts or not..



I never noticed any cross in Ringo's eyes when she was wearing glasses


----------



## tgre (Jun 4, 2007)

even without glasses she doesnt have crosses...but then again, maybe the crosses are only in a select few members of the Gravity Children...as it is, we need more info... ON WITH T3H MANGA!!!


----------



## Athrum (Jun 4, 2007)

She shows the crosses in the latest chapters. Anyway she could wear colored lenses and still wear glasses.


----------



## Key (Jun 5, 2007)

Crosses? Dont they choose to activate the crosses to enable to see?


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Jun 5, 2007)

What does the crosses really do to the gravity children?


----------



## tenkenazn (Jun 5, 2007)

when is trick 167 coming out


----------



## tgre (Jun 5, 2007)

wait like the good little nublet you are -_-.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Jun 7, 2007)

Is it out yet? Is it out yet? :amazed


----------



## Shinigami Kido User (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm curious, what is a gravity child and have they got special powers or just AT skills


----------



## Hadora (Jun 7, 2007)

Chap 167 in few hours
every thursday normally (in france ^^ don't forget the time lag...)


----------



## Athrum (Jun 7, 2007)

hehehe beat me to it in seconds... 

edi: so Ikki think his wings are thorn that sucks eh?! Last letter from Spitfire was inside his A.T's, man i miss him already


----------



## RodMack (Jun 7, 2007)

Sweet, Trick 167. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Summary167_ 



more ikkixkururu time in this chapter ^_^ both of them are heading 
to onigiri's place when ikki suddenly wants to have a competition 
with kururu to see who reaches their destination first and the loser 
has to finish the ramen there in one shot... ("-_- is that something 
a guy should say to a girl?) anyway, ikki then goes off... he starts 
off feeling his own slowness and wants to move faster, and faster 
with more speed until eventually his bike caved on him... as he's 
falling, he refers to his bike as junk and thinks to himself if only 
it was A.T which he was using...

as, he falls further (to his death? ), he began to have flashbacks 
of when he was told he is no longer needed (by sora and kiriku) and 
he says to himself "well... whatever... anything is fine now..." at 
this point, he recalls the time when ine tells him abt the 
burden/responsibilty that a "king" must carry... and he feels that 
at that time, he didnt care abt all those at all ... all he wants 
was a more amazing A.T and things like a king's "duty" sounded 
idiotic to him... he continues to think that even before that 
incident, he had felt that way, that his purpose of using A.T was 
not because that it was his "call" but rather something simpler... 
and he again recalls back his A.T filled days back when he first 
started...

scene then changes back to ringo and mikan... ringo has had her 
finger cut and she thinks abt ikki who had been hurt... mikan then 
reminds her, that ringo was the one who first gave ikki his "wings", 
even when she herself was bound by the rule of "sleeping forest" and 
that since then ikki has left his "nest" in search for his own wings 
by his own will... mikan tell ringo that she should have noticed it, 
that from that time on, she no longer can become ikki's wings...

scene changes back to our dying(^_^) hero who was saved by kazu, who 
had contacted the fellow riders they knew because there was 
something that they all had to see... as they all went to 
kogarasumaru's base, kazu took out a A.T's memory card - "read", 
which was introduced in the beginning of the series as to contain 
info on the person's run details... and that perticular memory 
belongs to spitfire's.. anyway, the content of the memory was shown 
to contain a self-video of spitfire and he begins with the usual 
dead guy's line - "by the time u guys seen this, i would have been 
gone from this world" (as emily and the other girl heard this, they 
were shocked, which confirmed that they didnt know abt spitfire's 
death, only that he's missing...) as the message moves on to ikki, 
spitfire asks "Have you wings been broken...ikki?"

With a surprised look on ikki's face, what will be the last message 
spitfire has left for him and others?? Will broken-wills be mended 
and dying-flame rekindle once again??


----------



## Key (Jun 7, 2007)

The series is getting pathetic. Anyone can predict whats going to happen next.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 7, 2007)

And what is it?
I for one didn't see the death of Spit and Sano coming, or the fact that Nike was Sora's brother, or Sora was a villain....


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Jun 7, 2007)

Alright then what is going to happen Key? Please tell me since you know every little thing is going to happen next.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2007)

Mada mada dane...it's been nearly 12 hours...


----------



## Athrum (Jun 8, 2007)

???? what are you waiting for? You got the raw and the summary lol


----------



## Hadora (Jun 9, 2007)

@muk=>  My Doujin Thread  in "Raw General"

@somebody who knows Nihongo

Trick:168
シムカが言いだした｢新･風の王育成計画｣。
空宙はキリクとの潰しあいにはいいか位に思っていた。
しかしシムカは、そしてスピは、キリクと戦いたくなかった。
できればイッキには、リンゴを通じてうまく抗争を回避して欲しかった。
そしてベヒーモス戦のイッキを見て感じた、すべてをすっ飛ばした高揚感。
立場は違えど、彼らにそれをもう一度思い起こさせて欲しい。
それがスピの、最期の頼みだった。

鳥はより遠くまで羽ばたくため、一本ずつ羽根が生えかわる。
集まった戦友たちの気合を受けた今のイッキに、迷いなど、ない。 

No chapter in Shonen Mag 29 and 30


----------



## SaiST (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks goes to whatever181:

_- shimuka talks abt the said "new wind king development program" (the points onwards are happenings in the flashback of shimuka's talk)
- nike wants to destroy kiriku
- but shimuka and spit, doesnt want to fight with kiriku
- if possible, they would like to avoid confrontation between ikki and ringo
- during the behemoth fight, shimuka got that feeling when looking at ikki, that feeling of flying
- and so shimuka made up her mind, and she wants to make them remember that feeling once again too
- and that was spit's last request

- for the bird to fly further, each feather grows and evolves (??)
- and so, ikki, who receives support from all his acquintances, no longer has any doubts_


----------



## tgre (Jun 10, 2007)

damn hell..Ikki is good and all...but what's the point of pushing up the skills of Kazu and co. If all the hopes are plainly on Ikki >_>...

They should stop pushing Ikki high up on the pedestal all the time >_>...


----------



## tgre (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh and thanks for the RAW Sai...really appreciate it.

Wonder why the damn Kuu crew are still sleeping...that reminds me...*studying for exams T_T*


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jun 11, 2007)

TY Hadora for spoiler.
Hmm this is too early for raw or spoiler, but Hadora never failed us, so I think I will trust the spoiler.

Hmm, What is wrong with Oh Great?!?
He canceled this month's Tenjo Tenge, and taking break for 2 weeks. 
hmm, it is crime against fans. hehe


----------



## MRain65 (Jun 11, 2007)

Two thoughts on recent chapters:

1. On 166: I really liked the two flashback panels of Sora and Kiriku set side by side when Ikki crashes through the railing (Sora's "I'll be coming to kill you" and Kiriku's "Go back"). They're both brutally dismissive.
2. Am I the only one who thinks that there should be an icon of Kiriku captioned "Don't hate me because I'm genetically superior"?


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2007)

TrueAlchemist said:


> TY Hadora for spoiler.
> Hmm this is too early for raw or spoiler, but Hadora never failed us, so I think I will trust the spoiler.
> 
> Hmm, What is wrong with Oh Great?!?
> ...



Huh? Tenjo Tenge and AG are his?

damn ...


----------



## tenkenazn (Jun 11, 2007)

Hadora said:


> @muk=>  Link removed  in "Raw General"
> 
> @somebody who knows Nihongo
> 
> ...



is it just me or can everyone read this?  all I see are boxes


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jun 11, 2007)

Muk said:


> Huh? Tenjo Tenge and AG are his?
> 
> damn ...



Ya, Why do you think I am going nuts?
TenTen is also in major transition period similar to AG.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah but it got kinda confusing lol


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jun 11, 2007)

How can I read the AG chapters 145+


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jun 12, 2007)

Blood Dawn said:


> How can I read the AG chapters 145+



Well, English trans is coming up by fansub group.
If you can read Chinese, you can check chinese sites or Korean, too.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 12, 2007)

Learn Japanese


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2007)

Key said:


> The series is getting pathetic. Anyone can predict whats going to happen next.



Still waiting on this prediction.  I'm just saying?


----------



## Key (Jun 13, 2007)

When I first started reading air gear I thought it was about non-violence but reaching their goal threw AT which can make you fly. But after the Sora incident I realize that this manga has turn into a new whole level. I dont like the change.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually i thought the manga had reached a point of stagnation which was only made worse when they introduced the "Gravity Children" thing, but after the "Sora is the villain OMIGOSH" part i think it got better, much much better.


----------



## tgre (Jun 14, 2007)

I got lost at that Gravity Children shit...and now that Sora is the main villain (or is he?) now I can take anything and I will accept it as sheer rape-age on OH Great's part.

X-T, I fully agree with you...I had an OMIGOSH moment with that Sora + Nike scene as well.


----------



## Key (Jun 14, 2007)

They ruined the whole plot with the sora twins. Come on if both of them are twin that would mean that they both have the same gene and they both could use the sky or gem regalia.


----------



## tgre (Jun 14, 2007)

What's to say they can't? It hasn't really explained the Gravity Children thingo yet -_-...

I still think that the current plot is getting better and better :3


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jun 14, 2007)

tiger said:


> What's to say they can't? It hasn't really explained the Gravity Children thingo yet -_-...
> 
> I still think that the current plot is getting better and better :3



Well, I don't think OG needs to explain Gravity Children.
I think it is pretty much straight forward.
They are laboratory rats and if they suck, researchers get rid of them.

well, I think we will see new Gravity Children at Sora's sides.
After he killed off Spit Fire, I think Yoshitsune will leave genesis and rest of stormriders under Spit Fire will leave, and I think Black Crow (his name was Nue right) might leave too.  Yoshitsune once said that he and his goons might leave Genesis if things do not go their way when Shimuka ordered them to releae Oom and Gabishi. 

So, I think Ikki will still be a head of genesis. 
And, Soras will start a war against Genesis and try to get all the regalia back.  Or, they might just head to Sleeping Forest to kill off Kiriku and his gang.


----------



## fallenangelx5433 (Jun 14, 2007)

That's what makes Air Gear interesting because nobody knows what's going to happen. The story can go in many different directions it's hard to not be toned into Air Gear every week to see what is happening.


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey i got this crazy idea that Ikki won't use any regalia, now that he lost it anyways.

He'll just use the old parts/regular parts instead of regalia to proof them wrong XD


----------



## Senien (Jun 14, 2007)

Chapter 168

Much appreciation towards Shonen and MinnanoManga for the RAW!

Many thanks to Whatever181 over at ST for the timely summary as well!


*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter starts with the hot-looking shimuka picking up an injured swallow and telling herself that it has broken wings (as if in answer of spitfire's broken wing question from last chapter)... the next page reveals that she is actually with the sora brothers on some navy ship... o_O

scene goes back to spitfire's msg... yoshitsune was commenting on the fact that spitfire knew what he is getting himself into (doing stuff behind the sora's) and yet he still does it.. anyway, when everyone is getting into the mood to listen to the all important msg that is gonna be relayed from a dead guy, spitfire cracked a joke saying that if he actually isnt dead yet, they should not be viewing this since its embarrassing... next he started asking for some camera spray and started cleaning the recorder camera as he continued the recording... "-_- (by this point everyone was commenting on how there was no nervousness at all... lol)

as he cleaned the recording view, he asked ikki and kazu whether he remembers their first meeting... he says that in actuality, he has known ikki long before then... spitfire knew abt ikki during the time when shimuka proposed the "new wind king development plan" and that even sora was suprised when he heard abt that plan... scene then switches to sora and gang where shimuka said that even though sora was surprised when they decided to pick a new wind king inside genesis other than him, they (the sora brothers) still accepted the proposal... this reason, as explained by our new-girl, is because if they did so, kiriku's attention would be diverted away to the new "wind king" and so they would be free to do whateva they want... and also, if the new wind king actually has talent, he might even fight with kiriku and destroy each other...

at this point, shimuka thinks to herself that actually that was not her intention for the "plan" at all...scene then switches back to spitfire who says that he and shimuka did not plan to fight kiriku at all... if ikki became the top of "genesis", they would have been able to avoid the war with sleeping forest because of his deep connection with the leader of sleeping forest - crazy apple... BUT, during the behemoth battle, spitfire remembers the moment when ikki said that he will blow away all of them (chains, restrictions) and fly... at that time, spitfire and shimuka felt something in them that they have forgotten - the struggle with "sleeping forest", genesis, and even the "sky regalia" didnt mattered to them anymore at that point, they only felt the urge to fly in the sky by riding on the wind produced by ikki's great wings...

as he hears this, ikki realises too... the first time he looked up at the sky, the feeling at that moment, that day... he wonders how he could have forgotten it and how he could be thinking abt crappy stuff... scene then switches to sora and gang, with sora asking shimuka what kinda expectations that shimuka had on ikki... shimuka then said something but sora couldnt hear her due to the engine noises... what shimuka said was that she hated the rain (it is rainy where the sora gang are btw), because it is always dark and damp(?), but the thing that came today is not the rain, but the "storm"... 

shimuka then said that a bird sheds and replaces his wings once while they are still in the nest... a young bird's "wings" may seem like an adult bird's but it lacks the "power" to dance freely in the sky... shimuka says that at that time (the time when ikki started A.T) ikki indeed had received wings, but that wing is only a young bird's wing given from a parent wing... a "wing" becomes stronger only when when battered by the wind... a feather at a time, they will evolve to be a "real wing"... (at this point, ikki has been asking for others to give him wake-up hits.. he a masochist? "-_-) shimuka then thinks that sora has not realised it yet, but that there is something more important than the feather, something that has been given to him (ikki) - the thing known as "ordeal" that a travelling wind travels through!!

by this point, ikki is shown reborn with a brand new look (O_O) and he agains says that he didnt care abt "genesis" nor "sleeping forest" and also abt conquering of the "tower"... he only has his eyes set on the sky and flying there... as spitfire asks ikki once again whether his wings are REALLY REALLY broken, with a hint of cheekiness, our hero says "huh!? who is what again!?" 

with newly-evolved "wings", our hero has a fresh start to the unknown sky!!


----------



## Athrum (Jun 14, 2007)

That link is dead...

edit: great chapter by the way, a new turn point in the manga


----------



## Senien (Jun 14, 2007)

Ah, is it? Sorry bout that, I don't use the forums all that much. You can grab the link over at ST and I'm sure it'll be mirrored fairly soon.

Edit: In fact, I think Sai already has, lol.


----------



## Six* (Jun 14, 2007)

awesome chapter. some of what i expected came true, and some surprised me... time for another arc i guess... or timeskip. about... 2 months? 

next is the two-week break....


----------



## blackness (Jun 15, 2007)

*_____________*


----------



## Hadora (Jun 15, 2007)

>>Episode 11 RAW<<

enjoy this so beautiful chapter, particulary the last double page. (omfg i love Ikki)


----------



## tgre (Jun 15, 2007)

Ikki irks me xD...but he's gotten a bit better...not so much of an inflated head after getting wtfshutdown by Kilik.


----------



## Six* (Jun 17, 2007)

uhh...

**


----------



## Ork (Jun 17, 2007)

The anime was incredibly anticlimactic, does it continue past that point in the manga?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2007)

newp not at all


----------



## Ork (Jun 17, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> newp not at all



DAMMIT! then no way am i gonna read it.


----------



## tgre (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks alot Six...147 out so quickly :3...XD


----------



## hanginggallow (Jun 17, 2007)

tiger said:


> thanks alot Six...147 out so quickly :3...XD


 *Throws herself at him*


Your name..it seems familiar.....


Damn myself for not being able to read raw though, but yay 147


----------



## tgre (Jun 17, 2007)

haha...RAWs are awesome...but I think some of the members in Kuu just got out of exam period (as have I) *looks at t1uper (their QC'er)* and I think we should start seeing a steady release rate now...

should be good.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 17, 2007)

Absence said:


> DAMMIT! then no way am i gonna read it.



???? Why? The manga is way better!


----------



## tgre (Jun 17, 2007)

GOD!! IS IT ANOTHER NUBLET WHO HAS BEEN FORSAKEN BY THE ANIME???!!

NWOOOOOO

READ THE MANGA BEFORE YOU WATCH IT NUBCAKES!! 

I made that exact same mistake...but by pure chance...I liked the anime (thankgod for the kickass OP) and found myself deeply entwined with a Volume of AG next to my bed.


----------



## Six* (Jun 17, 2007)

Absence said:


> The anime was incredibly anticlimactic, does it continue past that point in the manga?


yes.

**


----------



## tgre (Jun 17, 2007)

The anime...looking back...failed hard...if it wasnt for the kickass soundtrack, I would have carpet bombed the production company.

They left out a fair few things and it wasnt depicted as well as I would have liked it to be...stick to the manga, more reliability.


----------



## hanginggallow (Jun 17, 2007)

tiger said:


> The anime...looking bad...failed hard...if it wasnt for the kickass soundtrack, I would have carpet bombed the production company.
> 
> They left out a fair few things and it wasnt depicted as well as I would have liked it to be...stick to the manga, more reliability.




The first thing of air gear that I saw, was the anime.... 

But I didn't finish watching it... but the music was awesome...


----------



## tgre (Jun 17, 2007)

The band itself (Back ON) remind me of Linkin Park...but yes...they are awesome...

by the way... in 147... what was that move Gabishi did to repel Ikki away? And if so... was it with his regalia/AT tuned?


----------



## hanginggallow (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm... Linkin Park...

Still I loved the song from AG, I couldn't resist getting it after hearing it...

I'm not sure........ O.o... 

I know Ikki isn't tuned...


----------



## tgre (Jun 18, 2007)

so far..in scans...Ikki hasnt actually been christened King yet...and I dont think that he was in RAWs..


*Spoiler*: __ 



wasnt Kilik going to trial him or something before Sora took the regalia and wtfpwned everyone.....so Kilik just went: "Screw you...you're not gnna be king ^__^"


----------



## hanginggallow (Jun 18, 2007)

Phail.... Kilik doesn't want Ikki to be king?

No, I just remember Ringo's tuner asking Kururu about it I think... mentioning him about being tuned...


----------



## Ork (Jun 18, 2007)

Some people are saying the manga doesnt continue past the end of the anime, and some are saying it does... does it or not?


----------



## Myrddhin (Jun 18, 2007)

yes it does ... and even very far from where the anime stop ... you really have to read it ... and from the begining because it is much better than the anime (which i liked too)


----------



## Athrum (Jun 18, 2007)

tiger said:


> by the way... in 147... what was that move Gabishi did to repel Ikki away? And if so... was it with his regalia/AT tuned?



It wasn't Gabishi, it was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gem King Nike


. And yes i assume his regalia is tuned, because he uses it with devastating power. That move is something that the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gem Kings


 use, you'll see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kilik


 using it too


----------



## tgre (Jun 18, 2007)

X-T said:


> It wasn't Gabishi, it was
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



fail!...fail hard!! O_O..

*goes and checks chapter again...*

HOLY JESUS! ITS NOT GABISHI O_O....


----------



## Athrum (Jun 18, 2007)

Why do i fail?


----------



## Ork (Jun 18, 2007)

Because you were born.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jun 19, 2007)

tiger said:


> so far..in scans...Ikki hasnt actually been christened King yet...and I dont think that he was in RAWs..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



well, Ikki became an owner of Wind regalia and at that point, he became Wing King.  It is not like they have to go through some kind of ceremony to become king.  The moment he used wind regalia during fight with Ringo, was the time if we have to decide an exact time.  

Kilik did not expect Sora to take Wind regalia.  
My guess is that Kilik expected that Takeuchi brothers to pull something in the future if Ikki takes Sky Regalia.  I think Kilik was trying to test Ikki in order to find out whether Ikki can fight against Takeuchi Sora(s) or get ass kicked by them when Ikki get sky regalia.  

From latest chapter, Takeuchi Sora(s) also had another plan if Ikki is powerful enough to take down Kilik.
Their ideal situation was Ikki and Kilik destroying each other. 
So, I think Kilik and Sora(s) are plotting against each other.
I feel like For them, Ikki is nothing but pawn.

Anyway, where is Sora(s) going with Jet?
I don't know what OG is planning.
But, one thing I can say, is that Sora(s) lost Genesis to Ikki at this point.
They probably have to make new group.  
I wonder what kind of name they will use for their new team. lol


----------



## tgre (Jun 19, 2007)

X-T said:


> Why do i fail?



nonono...I fail T_T


----------



## MOTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I started reading this manga a few days ago and I'm wondering when do new chapters come out?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 21, 2007)

Usually at Wednesdays, but due to the lack of a big fan community you usually get the scans almost one week late. Also no AG this week.


----------



## abu dhabi (Jun 22, 2007)

for those who need this 

chapter 149 by sora


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2007)

And Kuu's scanslation of 148 is out.


----------



## Hadora (Jun 22, 2007)

abu dhabi said:


> for those who need this
> 
> chapter 149 by sora




Oo

Why "Sora" doesn't work for Kuu-scans???

I never understand the interest of competition -__-


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jun 22, 2007)

X-T said:


> Usually at Wednesdays, but due to the lack of a big fan community you usually get the scans almost one week late. Also no AG this week.


Hmm, I think we get scans every Saturday if we are lucky, and we got few chapters week late or more than 2 weeks if my memory is right.

Well, when is the exact date for new release?
At the last chapter, it says, next chapter will released at volume 32 of magazine or something.


----------



## kahlmoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Hadora said:


> Oo
> 
> Why "Sora" doesn't work for Kuu-scans???
> 
> I never understand the interest of competition -__-


Yeah I don't understand it either. Though, I never downloaded Sora's before anyways. I've grown attached to Kuu scans. Their quality is never a letdown


----------



## tgre (Jun 23, 2007)

new competition..wonder what Kuu will say =O


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 23, 2007)

What is there to say? They decided they wanted to do ridiculous high speed at the expense of quality... whereas we'd rather go really high quality at a good enough speed XD Plus we have fanart and joke pages


----------



## oversouls (Jun 23, 2007)

how about the sleeping-forest team
seem they stuck at 139 if not mistaken
their work also really great


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 23, 2007)

oversouls said:


> how about the sleeping-forest team
> seem they stuck at 139 if not mistaken
> their work also really great



Sleeping Forest _is_ Kuu. About 90% of the staff decided to leave and form their own team because they had problems with the management in Sleeping Forest. Same HQ releases, just a different name and a few less people (who didn't do much anyways >_>)


----------



## oversouls (Jun 23, 2007)

no wonder it seem a bit like sleeping-forest release


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 23, 2007)

Kuu = Air Gear branch of sleeping forest, essentially


----------



## tgre (Jun 23, 2007)

Are you guys tellin me that you couldnt recognise the TL'ers, the Cleaners, the proofreaders...the STAFF FOR AG IN SF...in Kuu?..

lol...the SF channel needs to be closed now >_>...nothing..and I mean NOTHING is in there anymore xD


----------



## Nickwright (Jun 24, 2007)

I actually don't mind either quality, Kuu-Scans is great when the Joke pages and stuff are out, but Sora lets me read faster ;_; I can't decidededed...

oh and Sora has 150 out yo


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm picking up this series again, I lost interest after Volume 5 so I'll just restart and see if I can get into this series again.


----------



## naledge87 (Jun 24, 2007)

So I checked out this sora's scans......TEH, I'll personally still be waiting for KUUS releases.

And another thing are soras scans actually available to be downloaded, cause it seems like you have to read them ONLINE.

Choosing SORA over KUU....... BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!

KUU FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  ............ and if you can't wait for quality, then you don't DESERVE Air Gear


----------



## Nickwright (Jun 25, 2007)

Shush you
and nah they're downloads, I know since I DLed Sora's Scans from the site >.>


----------



## oversouls (Jun 25, 2007)

i too have download from sora
but still i prefer kuu scan


----------



## Athrum (Jun 25, 2007)

149 and 150 is out by our friends from Kuu


----------



## Six* (Jun 26, 2007)

so, anyone know when volume 18's gonna come out?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 26, 2007)

No release date yet, probably around late August or September...


----------



## angelofdeath291 (Jun 28, 2007)

chapter 152 by sora is out


----------



## MOTO (Jun 29, 2007)

X-T said:


> Usually at Wednesdays, but due to the lack of a big fan community you usually get the scans almost one week late. Also no AG this week.


So how far behind are we? I mean like what chapter is Japan currently at right now.

I've read a few spoilers on wiki(not sure if they're true) and it seems like we're pretty behind.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 29, 2007)

Elite said:


> So how far behind are we? I mean like what chapter is Japan currently at right now.


Trick 168, we're not too far behind now. 169 will be released next week, iirc. But we probably won't see it online 'til the week after.



> _I've read a few spoilers on wiki(not sure if they're true)_


It's kind of a mess. Some guy went and cleaned up the main page a bit, and I tried to straighten out the Genesis page as best I could, and made a few corrections on the "Kings and Roads" page(I honestly wanted to get rid of that table, and that image of the activated Wind Regalia). There's still a bit of misinformation on Sleeping Forest's page, and I haven't checked the other sections in a while; but I'm sure they're torn up too.

I'd rather get a fansite set up. Seems like Mugen lost interest in it... He had a nice layout being prepared, and I was looking foward to writing for it.


----------



## MOTO (Jun 29, 2007)

Killua said:


> Trick 168, we're not too far behind now. 169 will be released next week, iirc. But we probably won't see it online 'til the week after.
> 
> 
> It's kind of a mess. Some guy went and cleaned up the main page a bit, and I tried to straighten out the Genesis page as best I could, and made a few corrections on the "Kings and Roads" page(I honestly wanted to get rid of that table, and that image of the activated Wind Regalia). There's still a bit of misinformation on Sleeping Forest's page, and I haven't checked the other sections in a while; but I'm sure they're torn up too.
> ...


oic...yeah a fansite would be nice.

Just wondering...

*Spoiler*: __ 



is the info about Spitfire being killed by Sora true?


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Answer to above question_ 




Yes... and he's not the only one to go...


----------



## SaiST (Jul 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 169 spoilers from the usual sources_ 





			
				maelle said:
			
		

> Yoshitsune's team joins Sora in order to protect West Japan (the Kansai region). Nue also joins Sora because, like Ringo, he is a 2nd generation gravity child, but in no way does it mean they approve of Sora's methods (then why the hell join him? Oh well...).
> They say that, the next time they'll meet Kokarasumaru, they will be enemies.
> All the present people go their seperate ways, swearing they'll meet again one day.


Yoshitsune, Benkei... 

So much for the rest of Genesis' Kings siding with Kogarasumaru.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, it seems the only kings that were on Kogarasumaru's side were Spitfire, Agito and Ringo (so to speak).


----------



## Galt (Jul 2, 2007)

It's all good though.  Sets up major improvements on the part of Ikki's entire team, since the list of enemies just grew by leaps and bounds.  However, I doubt we'll get to the point where all our favorite characters completely just get stomped on and made out to be completely on Sora's side and hateful of our heroes, instead of the characters we've come to know and love.  For all we know Benkei and Yoshitsune might turn...hell, they all might, as long as Ikki and co. deal a tremendous asswhupping first.


----------



## tgre (Jul 2, 2007)

lol @Ringo being with Kogarasumaru... her out of anyone...

Yoshi saddens me now T_T...


----------



## Athrum (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah Galt i agree with you, Yoshitsune doesn't seem the time to put up with the revenge of Sora, but alas as he said his only concern is the Kansai team...


----------



## Athrum (Jul 2, 2007)

My friends from Kuu, i know I've been absent from the channel for awhile but I've been busy (not that anyone misses me) but here is some juicy info for you guys.

Air Gear Volume 18 release date, 17 August 2007.

So...stretch those 3 chapters you still have from volume 17 lol


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 2, 2007)

We're gonna use jump raws and most likely redo them with tank raws when they're out.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 3, 2007)

Ty Kilua as always.
holy shit, even thought they know about SpitFire's death, they are still joining Sora brothers. that is sad.  OG never failed to amuse us.

And, In volume 17, I just realized, OG changed few pics.  
If you guys get it, compare each chapters , there are few pics that went through changes.  So, when 18 comes out, be sure to look for new pics, too 

Chapter 155, I read full trans few days ago.

*Spoiler*: __ 



At the end of the chapter, the notebook that was given by Kaito, did not contain incidents by stormriders, but it contains info about Sora. the cop who was writing this notebook, made a theory that one person or one group is behind all the incidents and murders.  He called him/the group person "A".  Now we all know, "A" = Sora.
1.  Killing ex-employee researcher at laboratory.  it said serial murder, so there are more people related to laboratory got killed. 
2.  How Sora used Mafia to do money laudry and financed mobs
3.  Making weapon based on reseach data from laboratory. causing international problem.
4.  Deep relationship between Sora and U.S. and possible International trouble if cop does any thing to him
5.  After getting Sky regalia, planning to make Stormrider into his private army and challenge society.  
It ended about here.  I did not get full trans, so did not know why Kiriku pissed off.  If I were him, I probably kill Sora.  Kiriku should've killed Sora.  Sora really is fu*ked up.  It looks like Sora really wants to be real "king" lol


----------



## SaiST (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, and I thought Kilik was being kind of overdramatic before. Sora is/was incredibly bastardly.

Rika really needs to show up. I wanna know where she stands in all this.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 3, 2007)

She was just used for sex and swayed by his fancy talk... poor Rika D:


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 4, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> She was just used for sex and swayed by his fancy talk... poor Rika D:



well, OG never said they had sexual relationship, but in chapter 154, sora kissed rika, and we can see Kiriku watching Sora with envy.  next to kiriku's pic (he leaves the spot), there is small pic with shadow of man and woman doing sex.  I think OG metaphorically used the pic to show their(sora+rika) relationship. I need to recheck but magazine raw might not have. saw the pic from vol.17 ch.154

And, yes, sora seems to act innocently in front of Rika.
she says he cannot even kill a bug and etc. and Kiliku was reading list of evil deeds that sora did while listening from Rika. and it pissed him off alot


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 4, 2007)

Alchemist... that was them XD They were on a rooftop...


----------



## LucidaLetter (Jul 4, 2007)

Yay!!! Air gear 169 is out!

waiting for the summary!! ^_^


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 4, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> Alchemist... that was them XD They were on a rooftop...



lol

And, it is out?!?
Yes it is out on R***** scan.
ty for info. I almost missed it.

hmm, doesn't really have anything except the info we got from kilua.
I thought gravity children are rare breed.  
It seems like they are being mass produced.
We will definitely see new saga after kicking ass Sora arc finshes.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2007)

Awesome chapter. Ikki's complete "shadow" is awesome--new Road King!


*Spoiler*: _Summary from 181_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> 1. ikki revives and is compared to a growing wind. it no longer is a normal wind but is a storm that is able to tumble anything in its wake...
> 
> 2. ikki decides to war with both sides - sora brothers and SF, with obvious reasons (with SF destroying regalias and the other polluting sky) but also, most importantly (to ikki), they are like stones blocking in the path of his "road" (page 4, its meant to be somewhat as a joke..)
> 
> ...






[EDIT] - Oh, and Trick 153 has been scanslated by Kuu!


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2007)

why do we have a summary for 181 when 169 just came out?

this is weird ...

but thanks anyways


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2007)

Summary *from* 181, meaning whatever181, meaning the guy that wrote the summary of 169 that i quoted in that spoiler tag.


----------



## Myrddhin (Jul 4, 2007)

thx a lot for 169, summary 
and Kuu thx a lot for your work ....


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 4, 2007)

also ty for summery kilua.
hmm, I wonder how many gravity children Sora will bring. 
He needs at least 5 more in order to fight SF.
Well, I think Their Stone/wind regalia will kick ass everyone.

But, this is weird.
I mean, even though Ikki made up new name, is there any regalia to begin with?  Or, are we expecting Kururu + that old man's joint work, or do we expect kururu to make new regalia ?

No offence, when Sora used wind regalia on the top of building, it was very close to storm/hurricane.  OG needs to show us some great imagination to show off Ikki's new road.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 4, 2007)

Chap169raw

Enjoy it my friends


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, Page 6-7 is fucking awesome


----------



## kahlmoo (Jul 4, 2007)

W00t for Kuu! they've been on a roll lately. One chapter closer to catching up with the raw ^^.


----------



## Six* (Jul 4, 2007)

awesome chapter...

except its 14-page only. and some drawings(benkei) looked weird.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2007)

Anybody got the characters for Ikki's new Road handy?



Six said:


> awesome chapter...
> 
> except its 14-page only. and some drawings(benkei) looked weird.


17 pages, three 2-page spreads.

Just noticed that Yoshitsune had his Rumble Regalia on. First time he's had those on since the Kyoto arc, he's usually just wearin' shoes.

Also noticed that Kururu was MIA. Or maybe she was there, and O!G didn't feel she was important enough to show. She and Ine better start workin' on Ikki's new AT.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 4, 2007)

Killua said:


> Anybody got the characters for Ikki's new Road handy?



What do you mean? The katakana characters? Ha-Ri-Ke-N (ハリケン-)


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2007)

No, the big print, the Kanji(right?).


----------



## Six* (Jul 4, 2007)

the arashi? its like wind(kaze) with a crown.  very king like.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2007)

Nah, got that(嵐). I need the one for his Road.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 5, 2007)

i am almost finished watching the anime but i was wondering do they change the ending or w.e and stop following the manga? cause i am going to start reading the manga right after i finish watching this


----------



## Six* (Jul 5, 2007)

Killua said:


> Nah, got that(嵐). I need the one for his Road.


his road is really hard to read... all i can get is the second character with twice the 嵐 in it.  嵐嵐 <--- haha


spaZ said:


> i am almost finished watching the anime but i was wondering do they change the ending or w.e and stop following the manga? cause i am going to start reading the manga right after i finish watching this


comepletely different. manga is much much longer.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 5, 2007)

umm... does anyone here know someone that makes sigs and avatars for free ?

i really want a kazu one


----------



## spaZ (Jul 5, 2007)

Six said:


> comepletely different. manga is much much longer.


i know its longer, where does the anime stray from the manga story though?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 5, 2007)

Episode 1? 

Just read the whole thing, man. Lots of mix-ups and changes from the first ep, to the Kyoto arc.


----------



## Six* (Jul 5, 2007)

@Killua: you know, maybe OG made that kanji up. 

so we're onto a new arc... and before the gram scale tournament, there're 2 important things that should happen. kogarasumaru's training and ikki's new AT/Regalia. i wonder how many chapters would that take? 

it would be great if we start to have those side-stories again... like the chapter about ton-chan, or the chapter about kazu's lover, or about the old lady in the hospital, etc.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 6, 2007)

damn the manga is way different than the anime :S


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey guys big favor I know I asked for it like a year ago but I am looking for a pic of Spitfires emblem. I am finishing my cosplay today for Otakon and I need it.


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2007)

I hope Ikki just doesn't use any regalia and uses his original AT's with just some spare parts.

Then he goes owning everyone with just those normal AT's.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 7, 2007)

Muk said:


> I hope Ikki just doesn't use any regalia and uses his original AT's with just some spare parts.
> 
> Then he goes owning everyone with just those normal AT's.



Well, I think OG will push with Ikki with no regalia.

Even Ikki get wind regalia back from sora, I think he will just throw it away.


----------



## ricc (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> Hey guys big favor I know I asked for it like a year ago but I am looking for a pic of Spitfires emblem. I am finishing my cosplay today for Otakon and I need it.



This one?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Short spoiler of Trick 170, from the usual source(s)_ 





			
				maelle said:
			
		

> Seems like Kogarasumaru is training during summer, and Kururu might be attacked by someone...


I wonder who would attack Kururu at this point. Well, the Sora brothers of course, but they're off handlin' their own business. Sleeping Forest is more likely, they could've heard about Ikki's declaration of war against both sides, and decided to take action in order to prevent another King from being born.


----------



## Six* (Jul 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



im wondering why they said 'might' attack kururu? possible anti climax? 

sigh... i hate training chapters. something had to happen and it involved kururu


----------



## Key (Jul 7, 2007)

Can someone tell me who is this kururu?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 7, 2007)

:/ Don't you read the manga, Key?


----------



## Myrddhin (Jul 7, 2007)

Kururu is one of the three girls going for Ikki


----------



## spaZ (Jul 7, 2007)

Whos part of TTT


----------



## Six* (Jul 7, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Whos part of TTT


someone's caught up. how'd you find the manga from the anime?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 7, 2007)

i am almost caught up i have like 12 chapters to go till 153, but yeah its way better than the anime and right now its just awesome. There are still somethings that I don't really understand like why the sleeping forest is guarding the tower or w.e and what does the tower really represent and also why do those girls have to be part of sleeping forest?


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 7, 2007)

Killua said:


> *Spoiler*: _Short spoiler of Trick 170, from the usual source(s)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is Sora twins unless OG put another plot twist.
It is true that Ikki declared the war against both teams, but he has no regalia or skill.  Well, he has skill, but he isn't strong enough to challenge them. 

They probably believe that a tuner, they stole, wasn't good enough.
At least, they know that Kururu was the one who recreate the Bugrum, so they need to stop her from reproducing it.
well, we are not sure whether it is "Attack" or another "kidnapping".
"Attack" = warning 
"kidnapping" = trying to use kururu.

But, if there is/are group(s) that start making a move against tuner team, it would be interesting because it will twist plot again.  personally, I think Sora(s) respect tuners along with Sleeping Forest (& many other teams).  

And, TY Kilua for another nice spoiler


----------



## spaZ (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a couple of questions/understandings

1. So sleeping forest was made to protect the sky Regalia right? So why did they say that sora was going to be the next sky king when they were made to protect the sky Regalia?

2. Do the Gravity Children have some sort of abilities? Like something to do with the gravity like  how Ringo is not effected by the pressure inside of that room or whatever or thats just her thorn road? 

3. Why is it that the just the younger sisters of the Noyamano family are gravity children? And why are they in sleeping forest when kilik was the one that destoryed it or does Rika not know that they are part of it or that Kilik is part of it?

4. Why was Ikki put under the Noyamano house? Does he have something to do with the gravity childeren or could he be the most powerful out of them all and non of them really know? Maybe his family was the one that was doing the experiments on the children and thats why his real family knows the Noyamano one and he was put under Rikas protection? 

5. Does Agito have a tuner or is it Akito?

(3&4 can't really answer though )


----------



## Six* (Jul 8, 2007)

*1. So sleeping forest was made to protect the sky Regalia right? So why did they say that sora was going to be the next sky king when they were made to protect the sky Regalia?*

-cause sora was part of that sleeping forest before. in other words, sora also protects the sky regalia, and... they all trust him.

anyway, have you seen the raw? you might get a few hints to some of your questions 



TrueAlchemist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



if it is the twins, then i doubt they took kururu because they are afraid of ikki/or kururu reproducing it. if it was them, its probably to help tune sora's bagram or something else.

and... OG already made a scene like this before. when nike attacked TTT and stole hako and the bagram. i dont think OG wants to do the same thing again, so yeah, its probably someone else. new stuff for AG.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 8, 2007)

still makes them kinda sound like a hypocrite unless its just kiliks thinking to keep the sky regalia locked up and stuff?


----------



## Six* (Jul 8, 2007)

spaZ said:


> still makes them kinda sound like a hypocrite unless its just kiliks thinking to keep the sky regalia locked up and stuff?


really, have you seen the raws yet?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 8, 2007)

no.. i read some spoilers on wiki though


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 8, 2007)

Six said:


> *1. So sleeping forest was made to protect the sky Regalia right? So why did they say that sora was going to be the next sky king when they were made to protect the sky Regalia?*
> 
> -cause sora was part of that sleeping forest before. in other words, sora also protects the sky regalia, and... they all trust him.
> 
> ...



I think it is 2nd guess: new party if kururu got attacked.
At this point, 1.  we don't know who gave Bugram to Sora.
                  2.  Truth behind of Gravity children that came from another 
                       laboratory
                  3.  Identity of Ikki's father. MR. MINAMI
1+2+3=  Possible third/fourth parties in the manga.


----------



## tgre (Jul 8, 2007)

Hmm...it could be totally random like Yoshitsune/Benkei on Sora/Nike's orders...or a new off-branch team altogether...

I like the bit about the "prevention of new kings being born" makes me like Kazu even more... leads us to the question... who will be his tuner -_-..


*Spoiler*: __ 



it would be really doggish if O!G-sensei makes Yayoi his tuner...then we could see some Emily vs Yayoi rift happening x3


----------



## Eurys (Jul 8, 2007)

Six said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, I don't know why I chose to translate it as "might"...Must be the question mark   It's probably a cliffhanger.
The spoiler roughly says: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



We meet up with Kogarasumaru in summer, in the middle of their training.
Quickly, the atmosphere changes (the translator says he's not sure of what it means), and Kururu is attacked by someone....!?



I don't see Sleeping Forest doing that, they know tuners are neutral. What would be the point?


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 8, 2007)

tiger said:


> Hmm...it could be totally random like Yoshitsune/Benkei on Sora/Nike's orders...or a new off-branch team altogether...
> 
> I like the bit about the "prevention of new kings being born" makes me like Kazu even more... leads us to the question... who will be his tuner -_-..
> 
> ...


Sleeping forest's objective is to eliminate anyone with talent to use reglia (being a king).  Kazu has a regalia, but that does not mean he can use it now. Agito clearly stated that Kazu sucks and he should give revenging spitfire and Ion.  I think they will ignore Kazu for now.  

If there is going to be a tuner for Kazu, it will be Mikagami Ine.
She won't let other tuner touches fire regalia. 
it is memento from Spitfire.

OG showed us the posibility of Yayoi being tuner.
But, Yayoi cannot stay in Kogarasmaru if she became one.  
Every tuners are in Mikagami Ine's team, and they are ones with skills and machines for it.  

I don't see Yayoi leaving Kogarasmaru to become tuner. as far as I know, she doesn't do any AT, and she is only hanging out with Kogarasmaru because of Emily and her crush towards Ikki(now change to Akito).  Even if Yayoi became tuner and decide to tune fire regalia for Kazu, do you think Emily will stay there and watch nearly naked yayoi touching naked Kazu?


----------



## Six* (Jul 8, 2007)

TrueAlchemist said:


> , 1.  we don't know who gave Bugram to Sora.


wasnt it nike who stole it at TTT tower and met with takeuchi? i dunno how he gave it that time, but he has it.


> I don't see Yayoi leaving Kogarasmaru to become tuner. as far as I know, *she doesn't do any AT*, and she is only hanging out with Kogarasmaru because of Emily and her crush towards Ikki(now change to Akito). Even if Yayoi became tuner and decide to tune fire regalia for Kazu, do you think Emily will stay there and watch nearly naked yayoi touching naked Kazu?


Kururu also doesnt do AT. and probably some TTT members cant as well. i believe that was stated before. Plus, i still think yayoi will tune agito. cause akito isnt a tuner. 

As for the so called attacker, here's a few of guesses from me:
-Wanijima Kaito
-Hako
-Ikki
-some TTT member
-new character


----------



## tgre (Jul 8, 2007)

im going to say new member or/TTT member -_-


----------



## SaiST (Jul 8, 2007)

Six said:


> wasnt it nike who stole it at TTT tower and met with takeuchi? i dunno how he gave it that time, but he has it.


He's talking about in the past, the guy with the lettered fingernails that wrote "Welcome to Nightmare" on the wheels.



TrueAlchemist said:


> OG showed us the posibility of Yayoi being tuner.
> But, Yayoi cannot stay in Kogarasmaru if she became one.


She was never "in" Kogarasumaru in the first place, just a supporter. As was Emiri before Buccha hooked her up with some wheels.

She'll still fit that role if she becomes a Link Tuner of Tool Toul To.



> _Even if Yayoi became tuner and decide to tune fire regalia for Kazu, do you think Emily will stay there and watch nearly naked yayoi touching naked Kazu?_


You could say the same for anybody that would take the job, couldn't you? Certainly doesn't seem like Emiri's going to, as there's been no indication that she has the talent for it. She's going to have to deal with it somehow.

Seeing as how Yayoi is a close friend of Emiri's, and has shown no interest in Kazu at all, there could be a better understanding between the three about the whole thing.

But honestly, if Akito and Agito's personalities ever become whole again, I think the chances of Yayoi becoming Akito's Link Tuner are higher.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 8, 2007)

Didn't Agito say that Akito was his tuner though?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 8, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Didn't Agito say that Akito was his tuner though?


Yep, which is why I said *if* Agito and Akito become whole again(bringing back the real Akito, the "true" Fang King). He'll need a real Link Tuner then.


----------



## Six* (Jul 8, 2007)

Killua said:


> Yep, which is why I said *if* Agito and Akito become whole again(bringing back the real Akito, the "true" Fang King). He'll need a real Link Tuner then.


as far as i remember, agito/akito already comblined twice, right? during the behemoth fight and the pillow fight in kansai. so i doubt it would be hard for him to do so, except agito doesnt want to disappear yet 

as for the bagram being given to sora before... i doubt anyone did   i believe it was made by sora and his tuner. except, tuners probably doesnt exist at that time, other than makigami. atleast they werent a big group yet.

does anyone know how the gram scale tournament works? like was it explained in the raws or earlier in the series? it would be sooooo awesome if its an all-out battle between 5-10 members of each team. and probably 20 teams all in all. now that's a storm rider's war.

also, are Genesis and SF both B-class teams? sounds very unlikely, but i remember this being stated.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 8, 2007)

Six said:


> as far as i remember, agito/akito already comblined twice, right? during the behemoth fight and the pillow fight in kansai. so i doubt it would be hard for him to do so, except agito doesnt want to disappear yet


If it was just the fight with Behemoth, I would have argued that it was more circumstantial than anything. But I forgot about the pillow fight, and taking that into account, it's possible that things'll stay this way for the Fang King.

Aw well. 



> _as for the bagram being given to sora before... i doubt anyone did _


Trick 118. It was given to him by some older guy.

It could have been another lie from Sora, but that's doubtful. There wouldn't be much point in telling that story, nor would there be much point in O!G providing us with imagery for the whole thing--assuming it was a lie.

And who knows, the whole thing could be retconned at a later time. But it seems that guy could be closely related to the tower's technology. He'll probably show up later.



> _does anyone know how the gram scale tournament works?_


They haven't been all that clear about that; not even sure if all of the tournament is held within the tower, or if teams are weeded out in battles outside of it. Ine did say that the finals of the tournament, against Sleeping Forest, are held where Ikki met with them before.



> _also, are Genesis and SF both B-class teams? sounds very unlikely, but i remember this being stated._


Genesis and Sleeping Forest are both A-Class.

That reminds me, they haven't really brought up those individual battle levels much since the Behemoth fight. I'm kind of curious as to how Kazu stacks up now. Ikki should have already been kind of up there.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 8, 2007)

both genesis and SF are A class but ikkis team is B class right now.

Does anyone else think that SF is being controlled by someone else besides Kilik? I think they are because isn't there some laws for the T tower or w.e right? Kilik probably would not make pointless laws since they are put into place just to protect the sky regaila right? Thats probably why the Noyamano sisters are there and because they are Gravity Children because I don't think they would protect the sky regaila without a reason since it was really not part of there generation but that of the old SF.


----------



## tgre (Jul 8, 2007)

TrueAlchemist said:


> Sleeping forest's objective is to eliminate anyone with talent to use reglia (being a king).  Kazu has a regalia, but that does not mean he can use it now. Agito clearly stated that Kazu sucks and he should give revenging spitfire and Ion.  I think they will ignore Kazu for now.
> 
> If there is going to be a tuner for Kazu, it will be Mikagami Ine.
> She won't let other tuner touches fire regalia.
> ...



I doubt Makigame Ine will take up Kazu's post for tuner IF Kazu becomes Flame King in the near future (so far he is the only tentative and likeable successor)... I see more of someone else like Yayoi being his tuner, because i can see O!G-sensei throwing in some plot twists where friends turn on each other over one guy etc etc.



Killua said:


> He's talking about in the past, the guy with the lettered fingernails that wrote "Welcome to Nightmare" on the wheels.
> 
> 
> She was never "in" Kogarasumaru in the first place, just a supporter. As was Emiri before Buccha hooked her up with some wheels.
> ...



Hmm...I never thought of this scenario being a possibility, I was under the perception that O!G will simply throw in a plot twist to bring about more Emily action.



Killua said:


> If it was just the fight with Behemoth, I would have argued that it was more circumstantial than anything. But I forgot about the pillow fight, and taking that into account, it's possible that things'll stay this way for the Fang King.
> 
> Aw well.
> 
> ...



Kazu is still nowhere king level...he's currently riding at probably C class or B class at best...he's not generating nearly enough speed as he should be and of course...his "heart" and "mind" are still not in set for a king's position... the kid just saw two of his mentors get riddled with rocks for crying out loud -_-...



spaZ said:


> both genesis and SF are A class but ikkis team is B class right now.
> 
> Does anyone else think that SF is being controlled by someone else besides Kilik? I think they are because isn't there some laws for the T tower or w.e right? Kilik probably would not make pointless laws since they are put into place just to protect the sky regaila right? Thats probably why the Noyamano sisters are there and because they are Gravity Children because I don't think they would protect the sky regaila without a reason since it was really not part of there generation but that of the old SF.



Yeah. SF is being controlled by 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sora (RAWs)


 so keep reading and waiting like the good little leecher you are for the RAWs to be subbed so you can squeal and wet your pants in delight.


----------



## Myrddhin (Jul 9, 2007)

tiger said:


> Yeah. SF is being controlled by
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 You mean Sora controls Genesis.... Tell me where SORA controls Sleeping Forest ???? or i misunderstood a huge part...

I don't think the fact the Noyamano sisters protect the Sky Regalia involves anyone to control them. They are part of SF cos they are "Queens" but the fact they are 2nd generation Gravity children doesn't play a role.... Nue Team are the same but they aren't in SF or anything...
Maybe someone controls SF behind Kilik but it can't be prove by the fact Ringo Mikan and Ume are in too.


----------



## tgre (Jul 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh whoops...well technically, the Sora brothers control both -_-...so it doesnt really matter.


----------



## Myrddhin (Jul 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I missed this part. For me Sora brothers are in open war against SF


----------



## spaZ (Jul 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I still don't like the fact that the three sisters are in SF and are gravity children for some reason it just really bugs me more than any other manga and anime I have ever watched. I want to believe that they are being controlled or manipulated by someone to be in SF because it really does not make much sense for them to be in it.





Does any here think that Ringo is bad though for being part of the "evil" SF?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sleeping-Forest v.2 is controlled by Kilik and Genesis is controlled by Nike and Sora, simple as that, so far there isn't even an hint that there are people working on the background, just deal with that. The whole events are happening because of the original gravity children and Kogarasumaru was just caught in the middle


----------



## Myrddhin (Jul 9, 2007)

simple and easy to understand  (and it is according to what i understood so i'm relieved)
thx X-T


----------



## narutofan4lyf (Jul 9, 2007)

*Air Gear!!!!*

what is the latest translated and raw chapter for air gear?
and does anybody know when the new translated chapters are coming out?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 9, 2007)

narutofan4lyf said:


> what is the latest translated and raw chapter for air gear?


Trick 153 is the latest scanslated chapter.

Trick 170 RAW should be scanned sometime this week.



> _and does anybody know when the new translated chapters are coming out?_


Harass Ask PhantomX, or UnluckySlayer.

If they whip out a shotgun in the middle of your question, run like hell. D:


----------



## tgre (Jul 9, 2007)

Phanty's not around for another 2-1 week/s me thinks...>_>...


----------



## Char-Aznable (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone know a good site where I can download the OST for free?


----------



## -Bakkun- (Jul 11, 2007)

Where can I get 131-current ?


----------



## tgre (Jul 11, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> Does anyone know a good site where I can download the OST for free?



just get a p2p sharing client


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 11, 2007)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i always thought that ikki was rika real family member and she was just taking care of the three sisters for sleeping forest

oh and SF are the good guys...or atlest i think


----------



## spaZ (Jul 11, 2007)

Ikki is not related to any of them by blood though i think they are all sister but could be wrong. 

It depends on the way you see it, you could say that they are the good guys because they are protecting the world from a weapon that could become very dangerous if put into the wrong hands or it could be something to help people if put into the right hands.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Jul 11, 2007)

tiger said:


> just get a p2p sharing client




Lets just say theres this crazy situation where I have no idea what that is.  How do I get it?


----------



## Kage Bunshin Master (Jul 11, 2007)

Mental said:


> i always thought that ikki was rika real family member and she was just taking care of the three sisters for sleeping forest
> 
> oh and SF are the good guys...or atlest i think


Yeah I was thinkin the same thing


----------



## SaiST (Jul 11, 2007)

Ikki isn't blood-related to Rika, he isn't her family. They made that clear in Trick 40. None of those kids are Rika's "real" family members. But for whatever reason, Mikan, Ringo, and Ume were adopted, and Ikki was not.

Lookin' foward to Trick 170 since Kogarasumaru's startin' to train again. Hope we'll see Ikki with some new AT.


----------



## tgre (Jul 11, 2007)

personally Killu, Im looking forward to more Kazu action >_>...

fan of the underdog.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 11, 2007)

tiger said:


> personally Killu, Im looking forward to more Kazu action >_>...
> 
> fan of the underdog.



Don't we see enough underdog sh*t in Naruto.
Well, Kishimoto put too much in it.
And, Ogure Ito nearly never use it. both TJTG and AG have heroes with superior back ground and talent.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 11, 2007)

The difference being Naruto for the most part is badly done.


----------



## tgre (Jul 11, 2007)

lol, it just gets to me...so butt out -_-...and I have a thing for speed..

I mean, Ikki had Wing Kind thrusted on him...that Sky King hype...and here we have quiet little Kazu...was a bitch at the start...could ride pretty fast...and somehow, Spitfire saw something in him that urged him to become the "Flame seedling" if you must...that too, none of that Gravity Children speculation around him...pure effort..

and yeah, kishi does spam underdog-ness in Naruto...


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jul 11, 2007)

Kishimoto's problem is that he builds up hype for the underdog vs the genius/specialer person. In the end, the Genius/Specialer Person comes out on top NO MATTER WHAT! The most prime example of which is Sasuke. Because of his Sharingan, he can defeat ANYBODY! Deidara, Orochimaru, etc. I'm getting sick of Naruto, myself, due to his complete hero worship of Sasuke. "Sasuke can do ANYTHING!!! OMG!!!!!". Suck my balls Kishimoto. 


On a more AG related term, I can not WAIT to see Kazu blossom. We saw his "awakening" during his fight with Om. Benkei herself saw t happening and wondered if Aeon Clock should've been there to see it. One of the prime reasons I love Oh!Great, is because he doesn't let the side kick outshine the main character. Right now, this manga is about Ikki's ability to inspire those around him and take them to a new world where using Air Treck isn't wrong. But rather where it can become its true form...so to speak.

Kazu, Onigiri were the first to be shown and picked up AT in order to support him. Then Buccha became Ikki's right hand giving him info he didn't already know. Then Agito/Akito joined to show the power that Kings could wield. Finally Emi joined in order to try and give KGSMU a needed boost when Kazu was in a state of deppression about his skills.

During Sleeping Forests awakening, the period where SF targeted KGSMU, Ikki was hospitalized for his leg "injury". Though this seemed to be due to Sora not wanting Ikki challenged before he could master the Moon Drop Tech though Ak/gito were hospitalized as well so they could recover their legs in order to use the Fang Regalia. Despite that, Gabishi went after Kazu, and despite the efforts of himself, Emi, and Aeon, it took a King to defeat a King. What Kazu didn't realize that he had the power neccessary to be a King.

The next part of KGSMU matches showed that without Kazu, it was up to the rest of them using their guts(Emi), strength(Buccha), and disgusting habits(Onigiri) to win. Finally their match against Animal House, the team that beat them earlier ans started Kazu's spiral of despair. Because Buccha and Emi showed him that if all he could do was keep Benkei safe, than that was enough. This made him realize that he had forgotten that they had always been believing in him, including Ikki. He then showed that he could match Om, a King, in speed despite that he had his back wheels locked.


----------



## tgre (Jul 12, 2007)

*sniff*

well said.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 12, 2007)

DeathGuise_of_Oblivion said:


> Kishimoto's problem is that he builds up hype for the underdog vs the genius/specialer person. In the end, the Genius/Specialer Person comes out on top NO MATTER WHAT! The most prime example of which is Sasuke. Because of his Sharingan, he can defeat ANYBODY! Deidara, Orochimaru, etc. I'm getting sick of Naruto, myself, due to his complete hero worship of Sasuke. "Sasuke can do ANYTHING!!! OMG!!!!!". Suck my balls Kishimoto.



You struck the nail. QFT


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 12, 2007)

Returning to Air Gear discussion, this  chapter is going to be pretty dull since it makrs the start of the training arc as far as I can see.  And since Kururu or Ikki's romance in general doesn't matter to me, I'm mainly paying attention to just the training and maybe clues to see who the assailant is.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2007)

like any chapter in AirGear would be dull. Either you get fan service, story, action or all three together in a chapter it's still better then what kishimoto is serving right now.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jul 12, 2007)

O!G doesn't disappoint too often. I think he's got things down in AG pretty well. He's found the perfect balance between main characters and supporting characters. Also, it shows his supporting characters, ie. Spitfire, have had a lasting impact on his main character+Sidekicks, especially Kazu. Alot of people on the forums were worked up during Aeon and Spitfire's death, and it showed just how well we are able to connect to these characters. Without a doubt, he's one of the greatest story tellers ever, whose works I've read. Actually, I hope I can meet him one day. The way he does his story has completely made me fall in love with his work. I love everything about his stories, aside from alot of the ecchi(I'm 17 and if my parents ever saw some of his art they'd flip).


----------



## SaiST (Jul 12, 2007)

Trick 170's out. I'll have it mirrored in a minute.

Lots of dialouge, waitin' on the summary... >_>


----------



## Six* (Jul 12, 2007)

*explodes*

 summary yo koi!


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 12, 2007)

hmm,
lol, Spit Fire is so funny even after his death.

Kururu seems to be kidnapped as I guessed.

My wild guess is that kidnapper is Sano family.
So far, Sano Yasyoshi (aka Ion Clock) was only one who had goons with black suits.  After Ion Clock get killed, maybe they want to get info about Sky regalia or any types of regalia.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 12, 2007)

this was a good chapter u guys think emily yayoi and akito were talking about 

ringo x ikki x kururu ???

and did kururu make ikki new AT ? icoulnt see them


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 13, 2007)

Mental said:


> this was a good chapter u guys think emily yayoi and akito were talking about
> 
> ringo x ikki x kururu ???
> 
> and did kururu make ikki new AT ? icoulnt see them



Kururu's team is neutral.
I think she could make Ikki regular AT, but she cannot make regalia for him. 
This is rule.  If she breaks it, she will endanger entire tuner team.

BTW, did emily give up practicing? seems like she became manager. 
I hope her to be one of core fighter. 

Well, I am sure Kogarasmaru will end up in that Gravity ball room.
What I want to see, is Onigiri's super pervert power.
My guess is that as long as he gets female opponent, he will kick-ass even in gravity room


----------



## Athrum (Jul 13, 2007)

I hate Onigiri. He started as comic relief and got no character development at all, he could be out of Kogarasumaru..


----------



## FireCandy (Jul 13, 2007)

He's not so bad. Every manga needs perverted people. Even if they’re just for fun.


----------



## tgre (Jul 13, 2007)

Onigiri has no purpose anymore...Agito/Akito is king/badass...Buccha is knowledgeable and is pretty much a tank...Kazu is king material and speedy (:3),  Emily is...emily...shes a girl so she gets immunity...

Onigiri fails.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Jul 13, 2007)

Maybe its cause I'm not to far in the series but Onigiri isn't all bad.  He is kinda funny lookin so I guess that counts for somethin.


----------



## tgre (Jul 13, 2007)

lol, he did keep up with Ringo in the first match against Sabel tiger...if that counts for anything...that and he beat Gorgon Shell...-_-...


----------



## Char-Aznable (Jul 13, 2007)

tiger said:


> lol, he did keep up with Ringo in the first match against Sabel tiger...if that counts for anything...that and he beat Gorgon Shell...-_-...



I've only read about two books of the manga online and about 14 episodes of the anime.  The Sabel tigers thing he lost in the anime so I've no idea.  And Gorgon Shell?  Not there yet.  Lookin forward to seein him though hes that super deformed kid out of the three kids in a group you see in animes.  I hope he dies.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 14, 2007)

He did not lose in the anime against the sabel tigers... it was buccha and onigiri that lost


----------



## Char-Aznable (Jul 14, 2007)

spaZ said:


> He did not lose in the anime against the sabel tigers... it was buccha and onigiri that lost



Yes thats exactly what I said previously said.  Onigiri lost in the Sabel Tigers match.  You must have not seen one of my posts.


----------



## kahlmoo (Jul 14, 2007)

tiger said:


> ...that and he beat Gorgon Shell...-_-...


If one can actually call that a 'win'  

Onigiri will surely become a force once he perfects his Smell Road!


----------



## spaZ (Jul 14, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> Yes thats exactly what I said previously said.  Onigiri lost in the Sabel Tigers match.  You must have not seen one of my posts.



oh nvm i though you were talking about kazu


----------



## Key (Jul 14, 2007)

kahlmoo said:


> If one can actually call that a 'win'
> 
> Onigiri will surely become a force once he perfects his Smell Road!



This is got to be the lamest road ever.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Jul 14, 2007)

kahlmoo said:


> If one can actually call that a 'win'
> 
> Onigiri will surely become a force once he perfects his Smell Road!



Smell road?  Ok I hate him.



spaZ said:


> oh nvm i though you were talking about kazu



S'cool dude.


----------



## narutofan4lyf (Jul 14, 2007)

*wtf???????????????????*

woah when did Aeon Clock and Spit Firedie????????????


----------



## narutofan4lyf (Jul 14, 2007)

hey is it raw? an where can i get it?


----------



## narutofan4lyf (Jul 14, 2007)

Killua said:


> Trick 170's out. I'll have it mirrored in a minute.
> 
> Lots of dialouge, waitin' on the summary... >_>


hey is it raw? an where can i get it?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _._ 








154 is scanned by kuu


----------



## Six* (Jul 15, 2007)

wow, i didnt know that this "uncle minami" was the one who also gave the three sisters to rika... so the only real blood relatives are Rika and Ikki. which are cousins.  ...or are they also not?


----------



## tgre (Jul 15, 2007)

err...naruto4lyf...stop spamming...thats a damn triple post there and if  mod comes by, they should delete it >_>...


----------



## spaZ (Jul 15, 2007)

He could be called Uncle out of respect or something like that or he could really be her uncle, but it looks like Ikkis father left him with Rika so this kinda does get me thinking a little to. It makes you wonder why Ikki was left with Rika hey? He might have more power then them all by being the ultimate gravity child hehe maybe. 

Also the gravity childrens abilitys are what? That they can ride in zero gravity and have used ats longer, but thats not all obviously cause of Ume so there bodys might have a special ability for the gravity or whatever kinda like gundams seeds cordinators I guess you could say.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 15, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Gutless
> 
> 154 is scanned by kuu



Ah, brilliant  Thanks for that.

*goes off to read*


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2007)

Six said:


> wow, i didnt know that this "uncle minami" was the one who also gave the three sisters to rika... so the only real blood relatives are Rika and Ikki. which are cousins.  ...or are they also not?



She calls him Minami Jii-san that can both mean uncle or it serves to call someone older than you kinda like "Old Mr.Minami", so there is no clue they are really relatives..


----------



## Six* (Jul 15, 2007)

X-T said:


> She calls him Minami Jii-san that can both mean uncle or it serves to call someone older than you kinda like "Old Mr.Minami", so there is no clue they are really relatives..


well, i thought of that too ofcourse. it just made me wonder, cause what type of person would give four kids to one girl alone and a highschool student at that? that's waaaay too much responsibility. so i thought maybe they really are related, that she can accept that as a responsible relative(she doesnt have any other right?) than give them to the orphanage. unless there's some other reason rika must be the one to keep them.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2007)

Mmmm Kuu is almost at the chapter where the biggest revelation of AG manga is done


----------



## Six* (Jul 15, 2007)

that's kind of funny, but hey. 
AG chapters


----------



## DTMaster (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow two Air Gear chapters released in one day. "Does Happy Dance" Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2007)

Can't wait for chapter 157 
I think i said it before but, Volume 18 comes out on August 17th

edit: Chapter 155 made me like Kilik even more, i already know things that will happen but my Japanese is still a bit rudimentary so i couldn't read that "page from hell" 196-197. Soooo, that mysterious "A" is he Sora, is he Aeon's father, or a different person altogether?? Is Sora working for him??


----------



## Six* (Jul 16, 2007)

^
its uncle minami... ku ku ku


----------



## spaZ (Jul 16, 2007)

sorascans.com has 156 out


----------



## SaiST (Jul 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Summary of 170_ 





whatever181 said:


> chapter starts with a training sessions that kogarasumaru is undertaking, a practice called "step jump"... kazu seems to be taking charge of the practice as seen by him encouraging the "pig brothers"(onigiri and buccha) to climb faster and asking them why their breath are running short... buccha then came up with an excuse saying that he ate too much the day before.. (^_^ whats new?) btw it seems buccha's new name is "climber" now... (similar to kazu's "stealth")
> 
> anyway, during their practice break, it is revealed that spitfire is actually "overseeing" their practice and that he's the one who came up with their practice schedule... as he was telling them abt the importance of riding high walls, spitfire suddenly guessed that kogarasumaru is taking a break and eating ice creams (which he did guess correctly) and he said something abt how ice cream might affect their riding skills and agito got pissed saying that he'll kill spit fire if he dare to take away his enjoyment of ice creams and kazu commented on how spitfire's already dead.. (-.- lol)
> 
> ...


Kururu? New leader of Tool Toul To/Pledge Queen?

wutwutwut





*Spoiler*: _171 spoilers_ 





maelle said:


> Ahaha, oh lol... short summary of chapter 171 (thanks to the usual source, heiji, seki) :
> 
> The kidnappers are actually sent by Kururu's family. Her father was worried about her since she had often left her campus recently. He tries to seclude her but she runs away...
> 
> Ridiculous.


>_>... Well, I bet none of you expected *that!* 

Could be a cute chapter though.


----------



## FireCandy (Jul 16, 2007)

isanon said:


> i think you mean 156  but thanks anyway



It's fixed.
Let's call that blond moment, shall we?  
Anyway, thanks for noticing.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 16, 2007)

X-T said:


> Mmmm Kuu is almost at the chapter where the biggest revelation of AG manga is done



What chapter is that?


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 16, 2007)

I thought 155 pretty much stated that Sora IS person "A"

The only thing I don't get yet is how he came up with all the money to fund the various mafias...


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 16, 2007)

155 was an awesome chapter. Cant access 156 through Sora at work.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 16, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> I thought 155 pretty much stated that Sora IS person "A"
> 
> The only thing I don't get yet is how he came up with all the money to fund the various mafias...




That's why i think its not Sora per se, but maybe he is working with someone else 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 dont forget that in the latest chapters he ran away with some American people in a chopper




Nice Gai, it's chapter 157


----------



## spaZ (Jul 17, 2007)

wow gold 

has 157 out


----------



## Athrum (Jul 17, 2007)

Dont like Sora scans, the quality isnt that great and they appear and start asking for donations...rofl


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 17, 2007)

X-T said:


> That's why i think its not Sora per se, but maybe he is working with someone else
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah thanks man I just read it today. Kick ass chapter. I think Air Gear is my favorite Manga now. I watched the show first and was like wow this awesome then read the manga and was like wtf was this pg shit I was watching the manga is so kick ass. I love every chapter. Ringo vs Ikki is in my top favorite battle categories. Thanks Nf for opening my eyes.


----------



## FireCandy (Jul 18, 2007)

X-T said:


> Dont like Sora scans, the quality isnt that great and they appear and start asking for donations...rofl



But people seems to like them. They gave sora $30 already.
I usually download scans from sora (because they're faster) and.. delete them after reading  

I'm still a Kuu fangirl and like them more  . Old habits die hard 

Sora has 158 out


----------



## Athrum (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey im a fanboy.

*hugs Phanny*


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 18, 2007)

hmm, no 171 spoiler yet. 
hopefully, we get a scan this week.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 18, 2007)

Gosh I love chapter 158. My love for Spitfire has went out the roof. I cant wait until tomorrow when I cosplay him at Otakon.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 18, 2007)

TrueAlchemist said:


> hmm, no 171 spoiler yet.


...

this


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2007)

oh lol.. now the twin thing made it more confusing XDDD...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 18, 2007)

hahaha the second pair of AT she made looked like a pair of jordans


----------



## Athrum (Jul 18, 2007)

Here
AirGear 271 Raw

edit: So we have the prof finally, Akito is his own tuner...


----------



## angelofdeath291 (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks for the upload


----------



## Char-Aznable (Jul 18, 2007)

Any good online manga viewing sites with Air Gear?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 18, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> Any good online manga viewing sites with Air Gear?


 here's the link, you gotta login to see it


----------



## SaiST (Jul 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _171 summary_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> as from last chapter, kururu was taken by some unknown guy and this chapter starts with ikki in hot pursuit of the kidnapper with kazu lending him help with gps guidance... worrying that its gonna be a replay of the situation with hako, he makes his rather "eye-catching" entrance  and crash landed on the car itself and was abt to land a hit on the driver when he saw a bruise on kururu's cheek... fortunately for him, kururu managed to stop him in time to reveal that our unknown "kidnapper" is none other than her father (who could have known... lol)
> 
> as ikki and gang humbly apologises, kururu's still-unhappy old man told her to get on the company van (the company name is something like "Serious" since the japanese sounding is "Si-ri-u-su" but it seems to start with a C for those who wants to know...) anyway, there are 2 other guys in the van, one of whom refer's to kururu's dad as "director" although kururu's dad seems to be pretty well acquainted with them (old friend's perhaps? :S) anyway, as they left the scene, kazu and others were thinking to themselves what abt what a strict father kururu has and also showed their surprise upon finding out that kururu is from a loaded family...
> 
> ...


<3 Kururu.


----------



## tgre (Jul 19, 2007)

too much ikki x kururu fan material... not complaining but I'm just pointing that out =D.

Thanks for the summary killu.


----------



## FireCandy (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Killua.

I agree with Tiger. We need Ringo back. Or Simca. Anyone!


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2007)

i miss simica T_T she was totally awesome

but kururu ain't bad either


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 19, 2007)

Ty for summery
hmm,Kururu's father is owner of company.
posibly AT company or related company?!?

That might explain how Kururu assemble and create AT so fast even before she entered her team. Mayber, OG is upgrading kururu's importance for  losing Ion Clock.  If Ion Clock is alive, he probably backed up Ikki and somehow create regalia or super AT just for Ikki with tons of money. I believe he was both smart and loaded with cash.  
( I still cannot believe he is dead. his death was as shocking as Deidara's death in Naruto)


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 19, 2007)

tiger said:


> too much ikki x kururu fan material... not complaining but I'm just pointing that out =D.
> 
> Thanks for the summary killu.



well, it is true. 
OG might be trying to make a relationship between Ikki and Kururu stronger in order to counter Ikki x Ringo.
We are seeing tons of Ikki x Kururu lately, but we were seeing very long Ikki x ringo from the volume 1.  most fans, it is still more natural to see Ikki x Ringo.  I think OG is trying to make Equilibrium.
"Ikki x Ringo" = "Ikki x Kururu".

So, at the end, OG will be more reflexible in manga, and he can move back and forth between "Ikki x Ringo" = "Ikki x Kururu".  And, make the AG more interesting when it comes to romance. 

Just like many AG fans, I would love to see Ikki x Simuka.
But, lately, I feel like Simuka is too old for Ikki.  Maybe because of that annoying Kirik.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, well don't expect much, usually romance sucks in shonen manga


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 19, 2007)

Haha, Deidara dying was no shock.  Spit and Aeon was outta nowhere.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 20, 2007)

X-T said:


> Yeah, well don't expect much, usually romance sucks in shonen manga


well, I know, but OG does pull nice love story in Tenjo Tenge.
So, I think we can expect a little.

And, I thought Deidara to live longer, so I didn't know he would get killed this fast.  Kishimoto really should turn manga name to Sasuke or something. 

Well, I did not expect Spit Fire to do much because he already decided to retire, so his death does not mean much to me.  I just miss Ion and shock that OG wasted him faster than anyone would expect.


----------



## FireCandy (Jul 20, 2007)

Sora has 159 out.

Edit: Kuu  released 156.


----------



## Myrddhin (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks for 171 !!!

and thank you Kuu for 156....


----------



## Muk (Jul 20, 2007)

at least in AG most characters aren't Mary Sue's like Saucegay

not even a great character self destruction ala Deidara is putting the fear in little emo bitch

but wow didn't expect either the flame king or the other guy to die this quick.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 23, 2007)

here's a RP board on Air Gear I found, It looks sorta active.

Ffxiii=cloti?!?! No Waiz : O

just thought I'd help the cause =P. I do love Air Gear.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 23, 2007)

new AirGear fan yeah that's me. started a couple of days ago. i'm in the 7th volume. for the moment i think it's not one of the bestest but it's going pretty good, at least it's not boring. i'm gonna continue reading. so far hot girls are my fav characters and agito of course. agito is really looks cool.


----------



## Six* (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's a question.

When do you guys think will Ikki and the others start to go to highschool?
i mean its not really that important to the story atm, but arent they supposed to be writing highschool entrance exams _after_ their field trip from Kyoto? i believe this was stated by Orihara-sensei.

It'd be cool if new characters are introduced from that school, like new members and new rivals, stuff like that... this would probably be an appropriate arc after the whole gram scale tournament.
but still, the focus atm is training for the up coming war... so we're far from that. OG also said he's planning 300+ chapters for AG so that stuff can happen.

and let me make a prediction... im thinking that box that contains the sky regalia is empty. 

oh, ang AG .


----------



## SaiST (Jul 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _172 spoilers_ 





			
				maelle said:
			
		

> Kururu's father, to escape bankruptcy, must do a parts war against kokarasumaru. It's a funny chapter and poor Kururu:
> -gets stung by mosquitoes
> -can't go to the public WC because it's too dark
> -lays down next to Ikki to realize it's a tramp (lol)
> ...


Sounds like Kururu's having a tough time adjusting to hobo-life. >_> Why does she have to stay by Ikki's side though? What's stopping her from staying with the rest of her team?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 25, 2007)

anyone knows where i can get 156+ scanned chapter?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 25, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> anyone knows where i can get 156+ scanned chapter?


Link removed
This artwork


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 25, 2007)

thanx. i hope they're dd.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah! Finally unbanned 

anyway just read 160 and wow looks like nike was just playing with both spitfire and aeon clock :S


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 27, 2007)

ok, i finished it all, up to chapter 160. 

so, i think this manga doesnt make sense at all. main character is tooooooooooooooooooooooooo perfect. things r just too rushed out. ikki guy wins all the time with incredibly stupid/unacceptable ways. i dont wanna go into details, in a word, this manga is too shallow. 
but i'm gonna continue reading it, the upcoming fights (not ikki related) seems gonna be very interesting.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 29, 2007)

Trick 172 is out.

Y'all know where to go.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 29, 2007)

Killua said:


> Trick 172 is out.
> 
> Y'all know where to go.



Lol, Kiliua, I looked for the raw last several hrs. 
And, I realized that it is under my nose. lol

Anyway, Tyvm for raw Killua.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is sad chapter for Kururu.  She has entered the world of homeless  .  But, The last page made my day.  I think Ogure Ito is into Gamen Rider and those real action Children's shows.  I remember he mentioned GAmen Rider or similar in Tenjo Tenge. 
BTW, if I remember right, the kururu's father's cosplay belt is very similar to the belt that Nagi played around during training right before the fight against Ishiyumi Tenzen (name?, dude that specialized in archery) 

Front page of this chapter is 100% fan service without naked woman.  (Which is REALLY rare because OG always use naked women to satisfy fans. lol)  But, It would be much better if OG made the front page in color.  It would be cooler.  




Seems like volume 18 also hits bookstore on 8/17.
Hopefully, someone scan it soon after the release.
Unlike other manga writer, recently OG seems to change several scenes in his manga ever since, he pulled alot of change in Tenjo Tenge vol. 14 or 15.
So, I think we can expect some changes on few pics.


----------



## aznkidd2o6 (Jul 30, 2007)

where? i don't know


----------



## SaiST (Jul 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _172 summary_ 





whatever181 said:


> chapter starts with kururu calling back to her home after she apparently became a home run-away... after reassuring her mother that she is fine, she hangs up and tells ikki that their parents are fine although her father is shouting in the background... akito then cuts in saying that he/she thinks it might be better for kururu to return home (with akito wanting to be alone with ikki and all -.-) anyway, kururu expresses her firm stand to stay with them and ikki tells them to go to bed...
> 
> scene then changes back to kururu's family in her home where we are shown that kururu's father has been tied up...for those of u who are curious, its to prevent him from retrieving her and obviously the tape is to shut him up with him shouting and all (not a family of S&M btw!! >_<) it is then revealed in the next few scenes that kanon is actually related to kururu in that kururu's mother is actually the younger sister of kanon's parents... kanon has been called over to help calm down kururu's dad since he has been helping out in the company that his dad is in and to simplify the conversation between kururu's mom and kanon, its basically about kanon asking her if she is still worried abt kururu even though she let her go like that... kururu's mother then says that kururu has been stubborn since young - she entered the all-girls independent school even when her parents ask her not to... kanon then basically thinks to himself that both of them (kururu's mom and dad) really cant stop worrying abt her in that famous L's position... ^____,^ the 2 old men that we seen last chapter then makes their appearance again with some food and one of them (the driver) again gives him another parental advice since he said he also have kids...
> 
> ...








aznkidd2o6 said:


> where? i don't know


lulz

The image in my signature. Click on it.​


----------



## spaZ (Jul 31, 2007)

sorascans has 161 out


----------



## Six* (Aug 1, 2007)

mimasaka is aeon's girlfriend... nice


----------



## spaZ (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah and its kinda dumb that she had to die


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Aug 1, 2007)

Six said:


> mimasaka is aeon's girlfriend... nice



what?
mimasaka is Sado Yasuyoshi(Ion Clock)'s assistanct or should I say employee.


*Spoiler*: __ 



When Mimasaka died, Ion might realize a love(?) for her. But, they were only employee and employer relationship before she got killed by Sora.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _173 spoilers_ 





			
				maelle said:
			
		

> Kanon manages to convince Kururu that it is in Kokarasumaru's best interest (cause they need to improve) that she joins her father's team.
> That way, her father's team with tuned/boosted air trecks could provide some challenge to Kokarasumaru.


>_< Give Ikki a new Regalia already!


----------



## Six* (Aug 1, 2007)

spaZ said:


> yeah and its kinda dumb that she had to die


i know... its like, she came back to the story, then left right away. no developments, no emotions. for me, that scene is really weak. they did a little bit of backstory, but wouldve been more effective on a whole chapter. oh well.


TrueAlchemist said:


> what?
> mimasaka is Sado Yasuyoshi(Ion Clock)'s assistanct or should I say employee.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah well, yes. but we all know something's up w/ the two.
aeon: "couldnt you have said anything else/better?"
something like that, was it?  


Killua said:


> *Spoiler*: _173 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah.

doesnt seem too exciting... the comedy should be good though


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2007)

173 RAW's out.


----------



## Six* (Aug 1, 2007)

Killua said:


> 173 RAW's out.



Mukya!? i thought it was fast, but then again this was last weeks raw 
still fast though.

EDIT: ringo? lol at ikki. poor kururu....


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2007)

aww poor kururu


----------



## Six* (Aug 1, 2007)

poor kururu...

...kururu fan art!


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Aug 2, 2007)

Killua said:


> 173 RAW's out.



Ty kilua for raw as always.

*Spoiler*: __ 



god, Akito is having fun. 
OMG, kururu is weirdo. I understand why she is in cabinet, but she is weird.


----------



## ricc (Aug 2, 2007)

The 2 lastest chapter covers are so nice, can't wait for 173's HQ release so I can color it.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Summary of Trick 173_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> chapter starts again with kururu  and with the weird things going on around our heroes, its no surpise we find her in the locker this time round while ikki and the others are in the middle of class.. and bored as he is, ikki went and asked her to sit down in an empty seat which belonged to ringo but was told by kazu that it would have the opposite effect if ikki went and asked her to sit there... anyway, onigiri explained to emily when she asked him what kururu is doing there, that kururu previously said that if there is a hole, she would go in it, but because there is none, she went into a locker instead... anyway, buccha was saying that its no wonder kururu is hiding seeing all those stuff and all and then akito came and tried to worsen the condition by saying that if those kinda stuff is seen by their daughter, the dad would have already went and suicided... -.- (akito sure knows how to rub it in doesnt he?)
> 
> anyway, kanon showed up and scolded akito for being rude and justified that kururu's father isnt doing as what he wanted to..and that he's doing it for the 42 company staffs and to protect the life of his family... so kanon asked them to respect him instead of laughing... that being said, all along, he had his head on a chair and when ikki asked him what he's doing in ringo's seat, he said that he was just thinking that ringo's ass was always on that chair and so he... (+_+ these kinda stuff never ends in O!G's works doesnt it... ) he then asked kururu go out since he has something he wanna say to her and so they went off... one with ringo's chair and the other still in the locker (man... what kinda weird family does those 2 belong to... -.-)
> 
> ...


Ikki's still kind of scrubbish, apparently.

And they keep talking about how crazy powerful the Sora brothers are. Kilik was supposedly the strongest of the Gravity Children back in the day, no? He should be at least compareable to them.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Aug 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Kilik is out of fight. He does have regalia anymore.
And, TTT or at least Ine thinks Sora(s) her enemy.

I think this is what will happen.
Sora(s) will kick ass Sleeping Forest and we will see battle between Sora(s) vs. Kogarasmaru.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Even tough Kilik is the strongest G-C maybe he can't compare to the brothers when they are together....and lets face i, Nike is just insanely strong, even more than Sora.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 5, 2007)

sorascans.com



kuu just released 158-159


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 5, 2007)

i just noticed something....  kanon turned the shows he got from sora into AT's


----------



## Vhien (Aug 6, 2007)

KakashixAnko

>> I'm lazy. Time to copy th' description I had:

Ever wonder how Simca fits into Air Gear nowadays? You know how Ikki's wings are meant to support everyone and take them to th' sky and fly higher and faster than ever before? I think that Shimuka, despite her involvement in his "Hatching", is now simply too heavy for Ikki's Wings To Support.

Simca of Air Gear (c) Oh! Great [Ogure Ito]



And a color'd version


----------



## Kage Bunshin Master (Aug 6, 2007)

Why has she been painted so Ugly, It's Ugly!!!


----------



## spaZ (Aug 6, 2007)

^^ so true

and ikki is suppose to support himself not anyone else..


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 6, 2007)

Man, this is like the calm before the storm... I want to get back to everyone vs the Soras already XD


----------



## spaZ (Aug 7, 2007)

sorascans has 163 out

who is this pyon girl? have we seen her before? also was sora and the rest failed experiments or something like that?


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 7, 2007)

This Pyon girl is new, probably some old gravity child?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 7, 2007)

ahh she kinda randomly showed up though


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Aug 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She's more than likely Sora's personal tuner. Their relationship is close, so close that he's confessed his plans to her. They don't seem to be lovers, like him and Rika, and it signifies the relationship of a tuner(closer than even lovers). Though she may be Nike's or both their tuners. They are identical, so it COULD work.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 8, 2007)

ahh that explains some stuff


----------



## Hadora (Aug 8, 2007)

Admire 

Had'

PS:I'm back to tell you  WE FRENCH ARE ALL THE TRANSLATION OF AIRGEAR CHAPTERS

Yeah


----------



## spaZ (Aug 8, 2007)

meh spitfire is dead hehe


----------



## kurt20 (Aug 8, 2007)

Spitfire will be reborn


----------



## SaiST (Aug 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 174's out_ 



OMG... Ebil Hako.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 8, 2007)

in a thousand years maybe


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 8, 2007)

i cant stand hako 

she stills kururu's regalia and socks


----------



## kurt20 (Aug 8, 2007)

where can i download raws?


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 9, 2007)

kurt20 said:


> where can i download raws?


click on Killuas magic sig


----------



## Hadora (Aug 9, 2007)

Next chapter in 3 weeks


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2007)

wasn't that girl taken in by the sora brothers????? why's she back >_>;


----------



## kurt20 (Aug 9, 2007)

Mental said:


> click on Killuas magic sig



thnx dude


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2007)

three weeks why is there such a big break? oh well at least it lets the other sub groups catch up


----------



## isanon (Aug 9, 2007)

waiting for a summary


----------



## Myrddhin (Aug 9, 2007)

thx for the raw 

i hate when Oh Great take 3 weeks breaks ......


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Aug 9, 2007)

Hadora said:


> Next chapter in 3 weeks



Another Oh Great's long break?!?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 9, 2007)

Not exactly. There's the double issue of Shounen Magazine (36-37, which 174 is in), taking one week off for #38, then 175 hits in issue #39.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 9, 2007)

Give the guy a break, even mangaka need lives


----------



## isanon (Aug 9, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> Give the guy a break, even mangaka need lives


if starcraft and wow players dont need lives then neither does mangakas


----------



## Athrum (Aug 9, 2007)

I find it odd that you don't see Onigiri training with the rest of the team but he his present in the Parts-War (sigh) they should cut him out of the team and put Emily in..
Anyway im feeling exited about this, we don't have a cool parts war with all the big crowd since the Behemot fight, i am really looking forward to this one, seems like Kogarasumaru has quite the reputation now..


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2007)

Not like it really matters though this might give kuu or sora to catch up with the raws than


----------



## Six* (Aug 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



aww... ringo's back.


----------



## kurt20 (Aug 10, 2007)

Damn 3 weeks break! I really cant wait the next chapter


----------



## spaZ (Aug 10, 2007)

Kuu has released 160

Redrum


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the joke page in that one XD


----------



## SaiST (Aug 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _174 summary_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> after declaring war on kogarasumaru on behalf of his dad's team, kururu is still excited/nervous/worrying abt the decision she made, but she reassured herself that this would be for the best for kogarasumaru... just as she was abt to leave, the old man (principal of the school), otherwise known as old man koro, appears and told her that he didnt mean to eavesdrop and was impressed at what she did and he also understands the reasons behind her actions...while old man koro made a promise with kururu to not spill the beans, we suddenly caught a glance of a psycotic-looking hako??
> 
> on the other end, unknown of the coming dangers, kogarasumaru is training their b-class running - disc... they are practicing the 2 crucial actions of disc and that is to "keep" and "return" and the narration in the background is talking abt the importance of the "disc keeper" - the one who is holding the disc at that moment, and how there is a rule dictating that only the "keeper" can be attacked at all times of the event... spitfire then talks abt the significance of this "attack limiting" rule and abt the 1 point penalty if the rule is broken... as they continue on with their practice, spitfire, or rather his recording/AI/soul/whateva , is advising them also on the importance of team work... a short moment is then given to ringo who was outside, watching over kogarasumaru's practice... as she cheers on kogarasumaru silently, she caught a glimpse of a sneaking hako meeting up with our mystery girl who was with the soras... (anyone thought that military outfit looked kinda cool on the mystery girl? )
> 
> ...





filla, filla~​


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2007)

sorascans.com has released 164 and 165.

So looks like the part when sora talks to kilik and them all and Ikki gets the news that he was being used, also looks like sora was actually scared of Ikki if he have the fully complete wind regilia


----------



## Myrddhin (Aug 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My guess i that Ringo will rescue Kururu.. unless Oh Great is bored of always rescuing her


----------



## Kage Bunshin Master (Aug 13, 2007)

What I think is that Hako's working for the Takeuchi Brothers (obviously)! and that she just forms a major threath to their plans, I mean we are talking about the Girl that made the Wind regalia's Core (even thou is was incomplete)

But what I can say is this I really not in the mood for one of those "let's rescue the Damsel in distress" ONCE AGAIN!!! it's just not cool in this Arc


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 14, 2007)

I am slowly catching up on reading Air Gear, currently read up to chapter 154. Sora was such a cute kid. I enjoyed that Kilik was smitten with Rika as a kid. Still have something like a volume and a half to go until I'm caught up, eh?


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 14, 2007)

new releases yey


----------



## kurt20 (Aug 15, 2007)

cant wait  175 ~_~ im so bored


----------



## Nice Gai (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey guys it looks like I am running an Air Gear panel at Manganext. Its in October. When it gets closer to the time of my panel do you guys mind looking over some stuff I am presenting and let me know where I need to go with it or change it? I would appreciate it. I am just trying to get people to read the manga but people are so hooked on the show eh and the manga kills it 100x+ more. Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 15, 2007)

I wouldn't mind helping out depending on how much time i have ^_^


----------



## Nice Gai (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks. I appreciate it I just dont want to be giving out false information and looking stupid.


----------



## Batman (Aug 15, 2007)

where can i find chapters 161-present?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 15, 2007)

sorascans.com has up to 165 and thats it you will have to wait till they catch up its only 9 chapters behind


----------



## Batman (Aug 15, 2007)

spaZ said:


> sorascans.com has up to 165 and thats it you will have to wait till they catch up its only 9 chapters behind



Thx ^_^


----------



## cshin80 (Aug 16, 2007)

not that i'm not enjoying the current turn of events... cuz it is a refreshing change...

but it really bugs me that the plot has become somewhat inconsistent. i remember back on the rooftop disc match vs rika + sisters. back then the sisters seemed to be such buddy-ol-pals with sora. and i'm talking about the current SF sisters.

it was ringo and co. that even convinced rika to tell all about the past. and in that story there was absolutely no hint of things to come. i mean not even a worried face...

is mean did OG really have to have such a dramatic fit of inspiration? anyone else feel this way? am i the only one so irritated?


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 16, 2007)

It's possible that Kilik had not told Ringo and the other sisters about the situation yet, as only the old Sleeping-Forest members were involved in the original incident. Either that or they didn't want to make Rika suffer any :\


----------



## cshin80 (Aug 17, 2007)

well i guess if kilik told ringo about sora towards the end then it would be more consistent...

still it annoys me to no end. even back when kogarasumaru was formed they picked a fight with that girl's team on the school roof. and ringo was all upset that they are fighting and being just like skull saders.

and now she goes around breaking people's legs and condoning face-rippings now that her turf is threatened...

yes you can argue that everything changed once she learned about sora. but somehow its just not so easy to swallow. *sigh* guess i'm just gonna have to live with it and go with the flow.


----------



## Muk (Aug 17, 2007)

she's had the whole moral issue the whole time ringo that is ...

she knew what was coming for ikki but couldn't tell him or whatever, didn't had the gutts to tell him


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2007)

She only attact simca since she knew something was going to go down and she wanted to stop her or w.e.. Though she does not like SF and the tower since she has said it many times that she wished it wasn't there, but its her "duty" to not let the sora brothers have the sky regilia.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 18, 2007)

adikk

has a triple release of 166-168  sure catching up now


----------



## UCHIHAMEATBALLS (Aug 18, 2007)

hehehe nice, ikki is beaten so badly


----------



## spaZ (Aug 18, 2007)

looks like ikki got his wings back and i guess that lesson meant for him to shed his old wings and get new stronger ones right?


----------



## ricc (Aug 18, 2007)

Next raw is in 2 weeks from now, there was a 3 week break from the lastest raw.


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2007)

ohh that's right killua did mentioned something about a break >_>; i totally forgot >_>;


----------



## spaZ (Aug 20, 2007)

sorascans released 169

so it seems like ikki finally declared war on both sf and genesis hehe this is going to be very interesting and seems like they have a month to train


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 21, 2007)

Getting closer to being completely caught up, read up to chapter 165, the past couple chapters have been very...'wtf'. I'm too amused to tell if I like the developments or if I think they are lame.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 22, 2007)

i think around there it was a tad rushed though the story should get better once they start battling and stuff


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright, just read 169! Watch, I will stop reading the series for another couple volumes, I keep doing that.

At any rate, I like the message Spitfire left. I like Kaito and Ine Makigami a little more every time I see either of them. Looking forward to seeing what crazy methods Ikki and the team will come up for practicing.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 22, 2007)

as i'm a guy, i'm ashamed to say this, but i think spitfire was the coolest/sexiest looking guy in the airgear. 
yeah, shame on me

too bad he's out of picture now. that's just too sad


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2007)

There's always Agito to fall back on.  You can be just like all the rabid fangirls.  And feel awkwardly gay all in one swoop.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 22, 2007)

Heres something nice to look upon...


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 22, 2007)

That's one of my least favorite volume covers :\


----------



## Six* (Aug 22, 2007)

me too. 

i was expecting a sleeping forest cover, since they're part of the spotlight... oh well. spit fire is too, anyway


----------



## Nice Gai (Aug 23, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> as i'm a guy, i'm ashamed to say this, but i think spitfire was the coolest/sexiest looking guy in the airgear.
> yeah, shame on me
> 
> too bad he's out of picture now. that's just too sad



The Simcas love me at cons when I cosplay him. My love for him sky rocketed over the last 7 chapters.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 24, 2007)

Chapters 161 through 163 were released today by Kuu, if any of you still follow us XD


----------



## Six* (Aug 24, 2007)

i read your releases... and archive them. 
how's the tank coming?

EDIT: Wow! that looked like tank-quality already!


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 24, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> That's one of my least favorite volume covers :\





Six said:


> me too.
> 
> i was expecting a sleeping forest cover, since they're part of the spotlight... oh well. spit fire is too, anyway


huh  that cover is hot what r u guys talking about


----------



## Athrum (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah i like the cover too, and the spit logo on the bottom


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Aug 24, 2007)

X-T said:


> Heres something nice to look upon...



hmm, OG is going the guy looks for all of this manga.
latest tenjo tenge also had a man(manly, too) for front page.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 25, 2007)

sorascans has 170 and 171 out three more chapters till they are caught up

have you guys read the latest one here


----------



## ricc (Aug 25, 2007)

Never too fond of Spitfire, but that cover looks really awesome.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2007)

Can someone help me find out which volume I left off with Air Gear? It's been about 2 months since I read one.

I remember the last one I read was the whole match between Ikki & Some guy in a Wheelchair vs. A Bunch of Girls.

Though, I am thinking of just going to buy the volumes and keeping up with Del Rey.


----------



## Jaejoong (Aug 25, 2007)

^I think you should familiarize yourself with the characters first. o_o;

You would be referring to volume 6 which comes out in English from Del Rey in October.

The situation was Ikki and Sora vs. The Sleeping Forest.

Also, this is my first post int he Air Gear manga thread. ^^ 
I'm currently collecting the Air Gear manga by Del Rey but I realized the U.S. takes too long to translate and distribute the Air Gear manga so I decided to read the scans online. 
Starting yesterday, I finally finished reading chapters 41-171 just now. I'll still continue to buy the manga (I'm materialistic like that. xD

Question, is there a final volume number out yet? (Hoping not. >_<)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, I should get familiar with characters. This is the only manga I don't know the names. xD

How's Del Rey's Translations?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 25, 2007)

yeah that was simca


----------



## spaZ (Aug 26, 2007)

have you guys read the latest one here  

172 is out


link4

kuu released 164 if anyone is keeping up with them


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 26, 2007)

awesome. 170-171 were very interesting. that gay moment was hilarious as always. nicely made.i enjoyed chapters.


----------



## Hadora (Aug 29, 2007)

What's up everybody??

AG 175: [LonE]​_Hirano​_Aya,​_Sasaki​_Nozomi​_-​_Lucky​_Star​_Image​_Song​_Single​_-​_Kosutte​_Oh​_My​_Honey​_[w​_scans]​_(FLAC).rar


----------



## spaZ (Aug 29, 2007)

nice thanks for the link


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks I was looking for it. Anyone know where i could get a trans on 173 and 174 cause I've only get raws when I look.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 29, 2007)

there are non gonna have to wait for sorascans


----------



## Six* (Aug 29, 2007)

wow! 2-week break over!

@chapter: 

Emily on Kogarasumaru uniform = major win.

and what funny turn of events  
and did that old man just 
*Spoiler*: __ 



spit


 at agito!? lol!!!


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 29, 2007)

Six, the comment about Emily was unnecessary, she's always unparalleled win <3


----------



## spaZ (Aug 29, 2007)

its on there front page


----------



## Jaejoong (Aug 29, 2007)

Ahh, I see, thanks.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 29, 2007)

Im not very fond of Sora-Scans they make a lot of translation mistakes...

About 175

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah i loved Emily too there, they should ditch Onigiri for her, anyway seems that the other team isn't as powerless as we thought, (sigh)


----------



## Six* (Aug 29, 2007)

my only problem w/ sora scans is that the text they put are ssooo big. sometimes it gets in the way of the awesome art.


----------



## Myrddhin (Aug 30, 2007)

thx Hadora for 175 ..

so you mean i have to begin to dl Sora scan releases ?????


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 30, 2007)

It's not proofers that we need, it's cleanes and typesetters. Our proofing department has always been overstaffed compared to everything else, Uranium XD. I guess either no one reads the ads asking for help, or no one wants to lend their aid anymore T_T


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 30, 2007)

This is really ironic because at first we didn't have any translators but had lots of cleaners and typesetters....then later we needed proofers for a period I think, then it was cleaners and it's still cleaners after SF broke to Kuu.


----------



## tgre (Aug 30, 2007)

your recruitment ads on your forums say differently Pants


----------



## Six* (Sep 1, 2007)

oh wow. volume 18 tank has ALOT of new pages. i knew OG changes some of his art but adding new pages? i thought it was pretty cool X3

has he done this before?


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2007)

so there isn't much of a summary for 175 out yet?


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 1, 2007)

Muk said:


> so there isn't much of a summary for 175 out yet?


from whatever181  

*Spoiler*: __ 





> a summary u say? i'll be very brief abt it since sora is already up to 173  and i think most of you also got what's going in this chapter
> 
> 1. before match begins, kogarasumaru and white wolf made a deal... if kogarasumaru loses, they will work for white wolf's company as their advertising actors but if white wolf loses, they will get 30 million yen from them... obviously everyone was shocked and of course kogarasumaru takes the deal... btw agito comments that he can live for 200 years with that money "-_- (its only abt us$250k~260k)
> 
> ...


----------



## Goom (Sep 1, 2007)

is it just me or does ikki look just like recca from flame of recca.  And simca looks just like yanagi. o.O


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2007)

it is all you


----------



## kahlmoo (Sep 2, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> is it just me or does ikki look just like recca from flame of recca.  And simca looks just like yanagi. o.O


definitely just you dude.

I agree with the comment about Sora Scans....The big font hides all of O!G's purdy lines. ....though, i shouldn't complain since they do a really good job with speedy releases....but the font is so big >.>


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm up to Volume 14 now, I hope to catch up to recent scans soon.

But I got some questions, I'll go head and put tem in spoiler tags.

*Spoiler*: __ 



-How did Sano get into Genesis?
- What happened to the other 3 members in Behemeoth? (Not Sano since he's with Genesis and Not Akira because he's staying with Agito's Bro)
-How did Ikki get the injury during the time he made Kazu temporary leaders?


----------



## Six* (Sep 3, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I'm up to Volume 14 now, I hope to catch up to recent scans soon.
> 
> But I got some questions, I'll go head and put tem in spoiler tags.
> 
> ...



-Sano -probably- came from Genesis before Behemoth. Simca -probably- made him stay there. 

-Behemoth members... Bandou formed his own AT team. Gorgon went back to being Sano's secretary(in his dad's company). and that other guy... is unknown.

-i dont wanna spoil the third part but -supposedly- it's from the Devil's 33 fight... when he used his knee, so he wont fall on ringo.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hes really not injured its sora lieing to bring ikki into the spot light and stuff


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They said it was because of his knee when he evaded landing on Ringo but that had already healed by then. Sora used this chance to be with Ikki.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 5, 2007)

PX said:
			
		

> It's not proofers that we need, it's cleanes and typesetters. Our proofing department has always been overstaffed compared to everything else, Uranium XD. I guess either no one reads the ads asking for help, or no one wants to lend their aid anymore T_T
> __________________


That's too bad. I'm reluctant to get Sora scans because they're not in irc. What exactly does a cleaner and typesetter have to do?


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, Kuu put out 165, go fetch


----------



## kahlmoo (Sep 6, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> Well, Kuu put out 165, go fetch


*fetch'd*
w00t w00t. I read Sora scans but kuu's preservation of the art makes it some so much more enjoyable....but I just don't have the patience to wait for the quality


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 6, 2007)

It's from chapter 156 to the latest one.

The most chapters I've seen in a volume, ever.

But you don't have to do. I think I'll just wait for some HQ scans of it since I like my Air in HQ Quality. lol


----------



## spaZ (Sep 6, 2007)

sorascans has 174 out


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoops, behind again, I'm really quite awful at keeping track at more than one series. Anyway, lol, read up to 173, poor Kururu has a...special father who works in an even more special company. I assumed he would be involved with it somehow, but them being the next opponents is just xDD


----------



## maxhrk (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont know if anyone has noticed...

air gear 176 RAW is already out. FYI.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 7, 2007)

yey, new scan and raw


----------



## Six* (Sep 7, 2007)

Someone upload the raw pls. 

ritual has its limits exceeded


----------



## Puck (Sep 7, 2007)

Hehe, sorry about the lack of posts, new user, though Iv been a lurker on the forums here for around 5 months.
Im currently getting my AG raws from:Translation Issues and Clarifications/Translators' Discussions: Tobi's Lines raws came out afew days back and they were up there almost instantly and in decent quality.


----------



## Six* (Sep 7, 2007)

^ thanks man!


----------



## ricc (Sep 7, 2007)

Hehe nice chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKN ASS FUCKN ASS FUCKN ASS


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 7, 2007)

Puck said:


> Hehe, sorry about the lack of posts, new user, though Iv been a lurker on the forums here for around 5 months.
> Im currently getting my AG raws from:Translation Issues and Clarifications/Translators' Discussions: Tobi's Lines raws came out afew days back and they were up there almost instantly and in decent quality.


 thanks


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2007)

hmm is there a summary out yet?

and nice chapter


----------



## Myrddhin (Sep 10, 2007)

man ... gimme chapter 177 !!!!!!!


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link.. i'm really enjoying this manga


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 10, 2007)

Chapter 175 by Sora Scans is out.
*Chapter 175*


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 10, 2007)

Sweet, now I can trump that by releasing two chapters~~~

166 and 167 can be stolened from our site, I'm tired of writing release posts and re-linking everything D:

the link

^that shall suffice for ye!


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2007)

nice can replace sorascans with yours


----------



## Puck (Sep 11, 2007)

indeed, great to see new Kuu releases, though I do read Sora for speed releases(heck Im happy with raws and a summary at this point, lol) within a month or so youll both be to current releases and only the best will survive, If I ever get some free time Ill apply to help with cleaning.


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 11, 2007)

Please do Puck, we would really really appreciate it


----------



## Nes Mikel (Sep 11, 2007)

Trick 177 raw (link from MH)

MB


----------



## Six* (Sep 11, 2007)

^
as expected 
cause fairy tail and ippo came out  oh and thanks for the link!

EDIT: link not working.

No bother, i already got the chapter. Kazu was so funny, and AG proved itself as a sport. fun chapter overall.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 11, 2007)

Finally Kogarasumaru shows its fangs....and i guess we can say that too of that weird masked S-F King...uhhh..


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 11, 2007)

Where's Sai been lately? He hasn't commented or uploaded the last few chaps D:


----------



## Myrddhin (Sep 12, 2007)

yes!!! thx for the chapter... let me read it !!!!


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 12, 2007)

Nes Mikel said:


> Trick 177 raw (link from MH)
> 
> [m.3.3.w]School Days 11 - Everyone's Makoto [4E3178C1].avi


 ahh..thank u


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 13, 2007)

Sora scans released 176.
*176*


----------



## spaZ (Sep 16, 2007)

sorascans released 177 so looks like they are caught up to the raws


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 17, 2007)

What do you guys think are the chances of Kazu becoming the perfect flame king? He can do  the flame road like Spitfire, plus he has speed nearing Iron clock. Could he control time and flame and do the Apollo road trick?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 17, 2007)

well he did get the regilia from spitfire so he should be able to learn how to use it in the future and stuff


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 17, 2007)

He'll make it, no doubt about it considering he's a main character,


----------



## spaZ (Sep 17, 2007)

Kururu better make Ikki a regilia though lol or else he won't really stand a chance against sora or anyone thats a king really.


----------



## Puck (Sep 17, 2007)

Seeing that spitfire was a gravity child and all, I dont think Kazu will be able to make as good of a fire as he could, but Kazu  also has his own style then what Spitfire used, he keeps getting compared to a jet for his speed, Im guessing when he stops trying to copy spitfire and goes back to his own style he will get some new type of flame, maybe a blue flame trail or something.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 17, 2007)

Ikki is already stronger than some gravity children, just because he was one doesn't mean his is stronger than those who are not.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 17, 2007)

Puck said:


> Seeing that spitfire was a gravity child and all, I dont think Kazu will be able to make as good of a fire as he could, but Kazu  also has his own style then what Spitfire used, he keeps getting compared to a jet for his speed, Im guessing when he stops trying to copy spitfire and goes back to his own style he will get some new type of flame, maybe a blue flame trail or something.



Blue flames been done to death.

We need something like White fire or Black or even red I mean if you've seen the symbolization of the Flame Regs it was a Kitsune or should I say Nine taled fox(but cooler then Naruto's lol bubbles)


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol, or amaterasu style black flames. Kazu specialty: Back Flame Apollo Road


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 18, 2007)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol, or amaterasu style black flames. Kazu specialty: Back Flame Apollo Road



Rather have Deep Red shows the true power of fire.


----------



## Puck (Sep 18, 2007)

I was just thinking blue in reference to the jet hes symbolized by, personally Im not a big fan of his so I hold no favor to his color, but it seems to me Oh Great is keeping this this jet motif sofar and Im guessing his Flame road will more follow that then the fox spitfire had.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 18, 2007)

oo look what we have here

Chapter 471 raw

178 raw


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2007)

What so kururu is going to end up going against them next chapter than?


----------



## Myrddhin (Sep 19, 2007)

I can understand Kururu or Kanon to help as it is family .. but all the team ? aren't they supposed to be neutral ?

(and i want to know what happened between Kururu and Haiko )


----------



## isanon (Sep 19, 2007)

Myrddhin said:


> I can understand Kururu or Kanon to help as it is family .. but all the team ? aren't they supposed to be neutral ?
> 
> (and i want to know what happened between Kururu and Haiko )


i think kanon said something like "TTT is going to opose ikkis team (i cant spell it so i wont bother to try) so that ikkis team can grow even stronger"


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2007)

TTT really isn't a battling team either though I wouldn't be surprised if they could fight


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 19, 2007)

176 and 177 were very interesting. first point is scored finally. i still was disappointed with fang king. too cocky but nothin special. anyway i hope it gets even more interesting.


----------



## Six* (Sep 19, 2007)

^
You get some LEVIATHAN trick next chapter[178]!


----------



## Athrum (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks.
mmm so we have the name of the Pledge Regalia, i think. It's called Access (Akusesu)...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah, just finished 177, ridiculously amusing as always i see. hm, wondering where kururu got stuffed away at. Thanks for the DD of chapter 178.


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 21, 2007)

isanon said:


> i think kanon said something like "TTT is going to opose ikkis team (i cant spell it so i wont bother to try) so that ikkis team can grow even stronger"



Then you are saying they are helping Kogarasumaru which means they are still not neutral.

Where is Kururu. :<


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2007)

is there a summary for 178?

thanks for the ddl


----------



## spaZ (Sep 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




lol a summary request huh sorry that i can only post it now even though i rushed it once i saw u guys wanted it..

well, we continue from last chapter where ikki makes their first score against white wolf...hanged man then asked kiriku to evaluate the current situations.. and kiriku evaluated white wolf's B-class performance at 60 points while he evaluated kogarasumaru's hidden potential to be at 120 points, while at the same time silently thinking on if it's he (kiriku) himself, how is he gonna stop that attack by ikki just now and he lets loose a sweatdrop thinking abt it

anyway, match continues with scores proceding to 5-0 on the 2nd set and when it comes to agito to keep the disc, he told the taichi old man, which he calls the "devil old man", that he will be serious and lets loose a fang!! (without his regalia on it seems, since we didnt see him have it on the entire match -.-) while the fang goes to destroy the old man's power suit it seems agito felt the brunt of the attack by the stress of making the fang on his legs (maybe not that much since he didnt really seem to mind abt it)

with the score advancing to 8-0, kanon is anxious abt kururu's absence and seeing that there is no other way out, he activated his guitar, which lets loose some ultrasonic-kinda-attack which shatters every glass in the building... seeing that the effect of that equipment is too big on the surrounding, he deactived it and seemingly gave up on using it... while all this happens, onigiri went to score the deciding point of the 2nd set...

with morale falling on the white wolf's side, the old man tells kururu's dad to think through the match with a calm mind but we can see that kururu's dad is voicing his regret and his desire to win the match even though he knows of how futile it is... seeing kururu's dad the way he is, kururu's dad's rival (the fat dude with the moustache and fan) who is watching the match gave him an encouragement by saying how the kururu's dad he know wouldnt put his face down so fast and give up... At this instant, words of holiness fills the hall and our dear kururu finally makes her appearance (along with the rest of TTT)!! while ikki seems unaffected by her arrival, agito comments that the real match will begin from their participation.

kanon, who goes over to question kururu on her prolonged absence, found that kururu is not in such a good condition herself and when seeing hako, he wonders what she is doing here and why "that" is also here...

it is finally revealed in the last double page of the chapter that kururu had brought along the pledge regalia and proceeds to activate it!!! kururu and her proof of recognition as the pledge queen, finally enters the battle!!!


Comments:
u know, seems like O!G love to leave things hanging for the readers... wtf does kanon's ultra-pwnagelooking equipment do? what does the pledge regalia do?!?! and wtf happened with hako??! we'll find out next week i suppose... "-_-


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2007)

damnit OG!

i hate you leaving everything at cliff hangers


----------



## Six* (Sep 21, 2007)

kuu's release!

OH NO HE RUINED MA HAIR


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 23, 2007)

Sora Scans released 178.
*Europa*

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell happened to Kururu and Hako? 
Something is not right...


----------



## spaZ (Sep 23, 2007)

probably the other girls ended up finding her or w.e and Hako couldn't tase her lol


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 23, 2007)

Haha, I guess so.
_"Don't tase me bro!"_


----------



## Six* (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't forget Ringo was there.


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 23, 2007)

Ahh, forgot about her. She probably was the reason.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 23, 2007)

I was hoping Ringo would save her and we'd get a couple of Ringo/Kururu bonding and them talking over Ikki.

I was also hoping for some Kazu action like Flame regs whooping ass or something.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 23, 2007)

wait where was ringo? I don't remember seeing her what page and chapter was it on?


----------



## Six* (Sep 23, 2007)

somewhere on trick 174. she's watching Kogarasumaru then she sees Hako and that Pyon-Girl sneaking.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 23, 2007)

What was the whole taser thing for then.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 23, 2007)

ohhh yeah i forgot all about that part. I wouldn't be surprised if it was Ringo that helped her out in some way maybe by calling all of TTT girls or something.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 23, 2007)

hope so they can't just kick Ringo out now.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 24, 2007)

las chapter was awesome. damm it, it's gettin really hot in the battlefield. cant wait to see regalia fights


----------



## Myrddhin (Sep 24, 2007)

i don't think Ringo called te other girls ... I'm sure if SHE helped .. she just did it on her own ...


----------



## Six* (Sep 24, 2007)

Myrddhin said:


> i don't think Ringo called te other girls ... I'm sure if SHE helped .. she just did it on her own ...



i have the same thoughts. 

now the question is, if TTT is *still* neutral, would they also provide support to Kogarasumaru? we all know kururu wants Kogarasumaru to lose, but what about the rest of the girls?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 24, 2007)

Kururu doesn't want them to lose but to just get stronger really. And I think the rest would think the same to.


----------



## Six* (Sep 24, 2007)

well yeah, more like a 'meaningful defeat'. but the idea is the same, she wants White Wolf to win over kogarasumaru, and thus... supporting White wolf.

but since they're *supposedly* neutral, what does the other girls think of this? will they support Kogarasumaru too?

Ringo should show up next chapter. a flashback of her and kururu talking would be nice.


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2007)

nah probably they'll tune up both sides if comes to shovel 

that's probably as neutral as they can be XD


----------



## spaZ (Sep 24, 2007)

well TTT was trying to give Ikki's team more time by keeping the towers doors closed even just a little bit longer so they can train a little bit.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 24, 2007)

TTT is okay Kururu is doing it to help her dad and Ikki's team(mostly Ikki). Ringo flashback sounds nice.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 24, 2007)

What is Ikki ranked anyway? Like 4 for his Air Treck I think and 1.5 for skill for now I guess right? So if he can get to atleast 3 than once he battles he probably will get stronger and get up to 4 most likely.


----------



## Vhien (Sep 25, 2007)

Yay, 179 is out.

Target 152: Combination


----------



## spaZ (Sep 25, 2007)

that was fast


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 25, 2007)

Chapters come out so early I can't believe it.


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 25, 2007)

What the hell just happened? o_o

Psycho hako... but I can't tell if her endeavors were successful or not >_>


----------



## Senien (Sep 26, 2007)

The link doesn't seem to be working for me, but it might just be my computer. In any case, could someone be kind enough and mirror the link please?


----------



## Six* (Sep 26, 2007)

Hako... did it with sora!? ...the tuning. 
Hako's funny.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 26, 2007)

link doesnt work


----------



## pasokon (Sep 26, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> link doesnt work



The Tale of Kira Hitachiin


----------



## Athrum (Sep 26, 2007)

I told you with 178, mediafire is EVILLLL.....


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 26, 2007)

I guess I'm lucky, I've had no problem with mediafire when trying to download Air Gear so far XD

Though it gives me hell on other occasions


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 26, 2007)

without translation, i didnt get anhing. i better wait for scan.


----------



## Six* (Sep 27, 2007)

on the latest Trick, While the TTT started singing, Emily said _"What a beautiful song..."_ then Yayoi replied, _"Eh? ...Song?"_

i wonder what that meant? Nakayama should start learning how to tune. 

EDIT: NO CHAPTER NEXT WEEK!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! (a.k.a. this week)


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 28, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> on the latest Trick, While the TTT started singing, Emily said _"What a beautiful song..."_ then Yayoi replied, _"Eh? ...Song?"_
> 
> i wonder what that meant? Nakayama should start learning how to tune.
> 
> EDIT: NO CHAPTER NEXT WEEK!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! (a.k.a. this week)



Wasn't 179 this week's chapter so... where are you getting your info from?

I wonder what Ringo was doing glad to have them bring her back to the manga in person.

Why is Ikki always indifferent to the girls that like him?


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 28, 2007)

It seemed like ringo was fighting off the Pyon girl... donno why...


----------



## spaZ (Sep 28, 2007)

he ment next week probably


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 28, 2007)

So in everyones honest opinions who else do you think OG will kill off by the end of the series (if anyone).

Cause honestly before the fight on the roof did anyone think Aeon was gonna die.

SpitFire maybe but only cause he was talking about stepping down as Flame King.

And Mimasakas' death was just random.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 28, 2007)

as of right now i have no idea maybe kilik but thats about it for now


----------



## Athrum (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah probably Kilik Sora and Nike..


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 28, 2007)

Ikki, definitely.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 28, 2007)

that would be the most retarded thing ever if ikki died i would hate og forever


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 28, 2007)

That's why it would be awesome! How's that for a plot twist!?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 29, 2007)

So Ringo really did help Kururu I thought they made her into a heartless bitch but they aren't.


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 29, 2007)

spaZ said:


> that would be the most retarded thing ever if ikki died i would hate og forever





PhantomX said:


> That's why it would be awesome! How's that for a plot twist!?



Yeah, that would be pretty stupid. Normally I'm into plot twists such as certain major characters dying, but Ikki isn't one of them.

Chapter 179 released by Sora Scans. Of course no 180 next week.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, Hako is an annoying bitch. D:<
I wanna know what the regalia does. :<


----------



## spaZ (Sep 29, 2007)

Decent chapter though kinda sounds like Sora sent Hako after Kururu which kinda sounds like hes still scared of Ikki because if he gets a Regila he could take him out.


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, after that nice little speech about how low Ikki is to him.
Sora=fail.


----------



## FireCandy (Sep 30, 2007)

FC banner colored by kazekodomo from LJ and edited by me. Use if you like. No need to credit ^^


----------



## Hadora (Sep 30, 2007)

Vol 18 Tank raw

by minnanomanga 

enjoy this awesome volume (better than 16 i think)


----------



## Six* (Sep 30, 2007)

Hadora said:


> Vol 18 Tank raw
> 
> by minnanomanga
> 
> enjoy this awesome volume (better than 16 i think)


thanks! there are lots of new pages in this volume that is not included in the magazine raws.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mont said:
			
		

> on the latest Trick, While the TTT started singing, Emily said "What a beautiful song..." then Yayoi replied, "Eh? ...Song?"
> 
> i wonder what that meant? Nakayama should start learning how to tune.


I bet Emily would love to be Kazu's tuner.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 30, 2007)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I bet Emily would love to be Kazu's tuner.



I was thinking that this shoulda of happened like a cuople of chapters ago.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 30, 2007)

but does she have the ability to be his tuner? lol


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 30, 2007)

Of Course she does. She's too hot to be an AT.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 30, 2007)

ahhh no she doesn't have the ability..


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 30, 2007)

spaZ said:


> ahhh no she doesn't have the ability..



I was joking but I think still should keep to the sidelines cause what she shown isn't anything really impressive.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope she becomes more prominent in the team. I like the fact that she takes part in the battles with them. I wouldn't want her to become a tuner, though there would be some friction between her and whoever does step into that role.



			
				LnD said:
			
		

> I was joking but I think still should keep to the sidelines cause what she shown isn't anything really impressive.


I though the fact that she out muscled Gabishi was awesome. She also fucked up those guys from Trident who tried to manhandle her.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Oct 1, 2007)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I hope she becomes more prominent in the team. I like the fact that she takes part in the battles with them. I wouldn't want her to become a tuner, though there would be some friction between her and whoever does step into that role.
> 
> I though the fact that she out muscled Gabishi was awesome. She also fucked up those guys from Trident who tried to manhandle her.



well I wouldn't consider outmuscling a guy who was just trying to kill Ikki(kazu) a feat because he was only focusing on one person but she was said to have super strength so.....

Trident is the only thing I consider a real feat for her.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 1, 2007)

As i said before, they should ditch onigiri and put Emily on the team


----------



## Life n Discovery (Oct 1, 2007)

I can live with Onigiri gone cause Onigiri seems wasteful and only their for comedic value.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 1, 2007)

MMm i just read Volume 18 and yeah there is a lot lot lot of new pages.
Man i just love the look of Sora on page 51, im gonna make an avatar out of that one..


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 3, 2007)

Got around to reading chapter 178 and 179, I'm such a slacker.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Curious to see what Kururu's regalia could do as well. I feel a little sorry for Hako, but yeah, she's not particularly an interesting character to me.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 3, 2007)

Is 179 the most recently translated chapter (180+ aren't available yet right)?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Is 179 the most recently translated chapter (180+ aren't available yet right)?


Im pretty sure 179 is the latest chapter, stop me if im wrong people.

Also, this manga needs MORE Agito mayhem!


----------



## spaZ (Oct 3, 2007)

179 is the latest chapter 180 comes out sometime next week


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 11, 2007)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I hope she becomes more prominent in the team. I like the fact that she takes part in the battles with them. I wouldn't want her to become a tuner, though there would be some friction between her and whoever does step into that role.
> 
> I though the fact that she out muscled Gabishi was awesome. She also fucked up those guys from Trident who tried to manhandle her.



Ya but when it comes to the Soras or any of the other kings, when they're really going at it just having above average strength just doesn't cut it, she will seriously have to improve to be anything other then a paperweight in the Gram scale Tourny.


----------



## Myrddhin (Oct 12, 2007)

are we supposed to have a chapter this week ?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah i think so but no raw yet


----------



## Malthara (Oct 13, 2007)

The spoiler is out atleast at 
Here it is!! just click chapter spoils find the oh great air gear thread then last page. use google translator since it's good at western languages like french. It's true to since the chapter is out sora scans just aint releasing it and that dude stopped scanning apparantly.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

Apparently the guy that gives us the raws stopped doing it because he doesn't have enough time anymore or something like that.


----------



## Six* (Oct 13, 2007)

you meant Reiu?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah read it somewhere on mangahelpers

I see your Chinese scan, and raise you an English one...


----------



## Jaejoong (Oct 13, 2007)

Hope is not lost!



			
				Sora Scans said:
			
		

> EDIT: Shonen, the RAW provider for Minna no Manga, has given us the RAW for 180. We, the Sora Scans community and management, would like to thank Shonen for his contribution. Thank you. =D


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

Knew it wouldn't take that long for a raw to pop up though I hope the quailty is good.


----------



## Six* (Oct 13, 2007)

RS

courtesy of Shonen.


----------



## Myrddhin (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks for the raw... let me have a look at it


----------



## Six* (Oct 14, 2007)

lol at both kururu and ikki.

and kana had more panel time


----------



## Muk (Oct 15, 2007)

is there a summary for 180 out yet?


----------



## Six* (Oct 15, 2007)

AnimeTengoku

there's the summary.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 15, 2007)

Seems like a boring chapter kinda.


----------



## Myrddhin (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah .. but the action will come back very soon it seems .... unless we go on a chapter about Hako being out-of-tune and blablabla .. but i think action is at the door.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds boring alittle seems to be pushing the KururuXIkki thing again. Hako seems to be the same shit again.


----------



## Jaejoong (Oct 16, 2007)

Sora Scans released 180.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 17, 2007)

Finally


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 17, 2007)

Jaejoong said:


> Sora Scans released 180.



*Yes*, time to go get my Air Gear Fix


----------



## Six* (Oct 17, 2007)

The Pledge King looks sooo cool. I still think the Hurricane King's robot-like features are kinda weird but it would be cool if OG used those two kings in one big double page facing each other. 

but! the thorn queen still looks the coolest. 

slow chapter but atleast ikki accepted the challenge... and there's the thing about hako...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 17, 2007)

Shes obviously trying to do something dumb again.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 20, 2007)

Trick 181 (RAW)

Kuu might have volume 18 on there site.


----------



## Six* (Oct 20, 2007)

^ yea, was gonna post that, but meh. XD

slow chapter again, imo.


----------



## Muk (Oct 20, 2007)

is there a summary?


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 20, 2007)

nice anime but i havent read the manga's....heard it was good...


----------



## Six* (Oct 20, 2007)

DethStryque said:


> nice anime but i havent read the manga's....heard it was good...


and it is.

It seems that Hako turned out to be good after all.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 20, 2007)

Lol, we don't know that yet... I wouldn't put it past Oh! Great to make it seem this week like she did things right for a change... just to have all the shit hit the fan next week.


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 20, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> and it is.
> 
> It seems that Hako turned out to be good after all.



im pretty bored right now so i'll give it a go...what part the manga starts at where the anime ended? i dont feel like searching around for it computers acting weird....


----------



## spaZ (Oct 20, 2007)

The anime sucks compared to the manga just start at chapter 1 since they changed alot of stuff around in the anime.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Turns out Hako knew what she did wrong and shes sorry for it.




And no theres no summary out yet.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeh can someone please tell me why the anime chibified the characters?  I mean, this OG do you really want to futher promote loli-- oh wait..Japan Superior.  Silly me.


----------



## Six* (Oct 20, 2007)

DethStryque said:


> im pretty bored right now so i'll give it a go...what part the manga starts at where the anime ended? i dont feel like searching around for it computers acting weird....


read it from chapter 1, cause... everything is different.  yeah, everything


----------



## Jaejoong (Oct 20, 2007)

DethStryque said:


> im pretty bored right now so i'll give it a go...what part the manga starts at where the anime ended? i dont feel like searching around for it computers acting weird....



Read from the beginning, it's worth it. Very different and the fanservice isn't blocked by Kuus.
You're currently missing out on the _best manga ever_.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 20, 2007)

Air Gear is not the best manga ever. I only consider it average.


----------



## blackness (Oct 20, 2007)

Hmh, I'd even say it's pretty good and I've prolly read a few hundred series so far (which means nothing, because I tend to choose the sucky ones).

At first I thought Airgear is like completely mindless, but while having equally fancy art as Tenjo Tenge, the story developed very fast after a while and turned out to be "easier": It is a tad more linear, a bit clearer and less undetermined and without the many unecessary detours, which are typical for Tenjo Tenge - but not lacking cool plot twists and an exciting overall plot.

One of the better shonen series available right now. Probably on par with the other major titles, if not better than most of them.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Air Gear is not the best manga ever. I only consider it average.



Its peoples opinion, I personally like it more than reborn lol.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 21, 2007)

yey, new chapter




Shiro Amada said:


> Air Gear is not the best manga ever. I only consider it average.


 
totally agree.


----------



## Six* (Oct 21, 2007)

and me as well. i dont considered it one of the best.
i think its an awesome manga and is very enjoyable... and that's it.

but if it's *the art*... its definitely one of the best.
Oh! Great is just too stylish.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Oct 21, 2007)

I starting to be bored with this fight I mean either he's KururuXIkki boosting or wasting time to give us some good stuff when they get to the tower but now its type time wasting.

I'm starting to miss Ringo and Simca.


----------



## Jaejoong (Oct 21, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> I starting to be bored with this fight I mean either he's KururuXIkki boosting or wasting time to give us some good stuff when they get to the tower but now its type time wasting.
> 
> I'm starting to miss Ringo and Simca.



Well Kururu's intentions is to get to know Ikki better and we also find out what her father's team is like so I'm not bothered by it. The stalling is what is confusing me.
There might be twist at the end anyways.



spaZ said:


> Its peoples opinion, I personally like it more than reborn lol.



I probably should have said "IMO".


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

And plus its to make Ikki and his team stronger to.

Kuu released 171 and 172

this


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2007)

So... picked up back at Volume 18. Just wondering something...

What has Akito/Agito been up to since the Behemeoth Arc? Barely seen him at all now. And what does this Kilik guy look like? They keep mentioning him but I haven't saw him yet.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Hes in there like around chapter 130 something or w.e he gets introduced I think and we see him alot. He has short hair and always wears sunglasses.


----------



## Jaejoong (Oct 22, 2007)

Kilik's the pimp of the Sleeping Forest and also Simca's brother.


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 22, 2007)

Jaejoong said:


> Read from the beginning, it's worth it. Very different and the fanservice isn't blocked by Kuus.
> You're currently missing out on the _best manga ever_.





Montmorency said:


> read it from chapter 1, cause... everything is different.  yeah, everything





spaZ said:


> The anime sucks compared to the manga just start at chapter 1 since they changed alot of stuff around in the anime.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



bwahahah guess its unanimous....


----------



## spaZ (Oct 23, 2007)

Ten New Songs Part 2
works fine for me.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 24, 2007)

Trick 181 by Sora Scans


----------



## Jaejoong (Oct 25, 2007)

181 by Sora Scans v2 is out. Old version link is now replaced with v2.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 25, 2007)

Theres no v2 they just fixed the download system.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 25, 2007)

yey, it's out


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 25, 2007)

Is there a raw out for 182 yet?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 25, 2007)

Not yet. There should be one next week I think.


----------



## Muk (Oct 25, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Is there a raw out for 182 yet?


 
you are asking this way too early

181 just came out this week, so just enjoy the scan for now


----------



## Myrddhin (Oct 26, 2007)

no no no ... we got 181 the 10-20-2007 and we're 26 so we should get it soon


----------



## Tensai55 (Oct 27, 2007)

I do agree that this fight is becoming quite old, but it will probably end within the next few chapters and hopefully we will get some info on what is happening between the other main teams participating in the tournament.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is Chap.182


----------



## spaZ (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks for the link


----------



## Six* (Oct 28, 2007)

@Chapter 182.

Is that who i think it is!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that Aeon Clock?!
if he is, then OG never really meant to have anyone killed. maybe spit fire's somewhere too...



Or is that a flashback? 
and that sucks, only 12 pages!?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 28, 2007)

wow just looked at the raw and looks like something is going down haha.


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah aeon is back !!! now kazu can have someone to train him

lol but it looks like aeon just killed the guy cause he took some pictures


----------



## spaZ (Oct 28, 2007)

wow use spoiler tags...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 28, 2007)

182 summary

*Spoiler*: __ 



The story taken away from the match. Going away from the match to America. It is shown that a cop goes undercover as a free sports journalist who goes over to interview Joena. An AT athlete who had created a world record in womens 400m AT Athletics, despite having a very bad pre season. The cop asks her what type of magic had she used. She replies that it was related to the way she had tied her shoelace, which appeared to be a common thing with athletes. The cop is only interested in finding leads to the Sora brothers, the sky regalia and anything that may be related to it and pushes her further. She finally reveals that it was the pledge king makigami who had come all the way from Japan to only tune her to a perfect form, and in no way put parts that would go against the regulations of the race. Right through the interview it appears that Joena is trying to seduce the cop.
Later Joena says that it is in fact love that fills the gaps between the rider and AT and is brought about by the tuner.
The story goes back to the match, where Hanged man and Kilik are seen talking. It appears that they are more interested in Ikki rather than the match, thinking he may be the one. (Reminds me of Matrix). Again the story goes back to America where the cop goes back to his room to rest. He is thinking of how he'll go up in ranks when he catches the Sora brothers when he's book which contains all the information and leads is snatched by someone. He is struck by a device which also happens to be a bomb and paralyses him.
Okay Suprise, Aeon Clock makes he's appearance from the dead as a bad guy. The story ends with an explosion in the room and it asks whether Aeon Clock had sold his soul to the devil meaning the Sora Brothers.


----------



## Muk (Oct 28, 2007)

hope it continues with the battle soon, it is nice to see some new element being persented, but i want to see the battle finish before they go on with the new element


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 30, 2007)

spaZ said:


> 182 summary
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thx for the summary spaZ


----------



## spaZ (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice got to love kuus hq scans


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 1, 2007)

Hah! I posted a link before you this time, spaz


----------



## Jaejoong (Nov 1, 2007)

Sora Scans released 182!


----------



## Six* (Nov 2, 2007)

oi oi...

**


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 2, 2007)

Jaejoong said:


> Sora Scans released 182!



Read (past tense) it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh fuck ! That came out of nowhere ! Even though I can hear some "I knew it"


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 2, 2007)

is there an anime thread for this?


----------



## spaZ (Nov 2, 2007)

Trick 183 Raw


----------



## Six* (Nov 2, 2007)

nice! so ikki finally asks for his 'storm regalia' and calls sumeragi-san... kururu. now what's taking the battle so long...


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 2, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> is there an anime thread for this?



The anime was a Flop.

The art wasn't that great IMO, and the story was torn to shreds.

It would be nice if another company picked it up and tried again though.


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> nice! so ikki finally asks for his 'storm regalia' and calls sumeragi-san... kururu. now what's taking the battle so long...



huh?

you got a summary to provide some more info?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow I knew they he was KururuXIkki boost.

Guess that means Ringo had no chance at all looks like Kururu is taking her place.
But I still miss Ringo and Simca.


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2007)

i miss simica sooo much, she'd probably had more chances then kururu


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 3, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> The anime was a Flop.
> 
> The art wasn't that great IMO, and the story was torn to shreds.
> 
> It would be nice if another company picked it up and tried again though.



lol, to be honest i dont mind the anime, i'll read the manga to pick off where i left off on the anime so its all gd


----------



## Six* (Nov 3, 2007)

Muk said:


> huh?
> 
> you got a summary to provide some more info?


i can read and understand a fair bit of japanese, so it's cool.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm Hating this KururuXIkki boosting i mean seriuosly he had us going RingoXIkki then brings in a whole new character and just starts boosting her with Ikki right off the her intro.

He likes making these pairings confusing doesn't he? Atleast KazuXEmily is kinda stable


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 3, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> I'm Hating this KururuXIkki boosting i mean seriuosly he had us going RingoXIkki then brings in a whole new character and just starts boosting her with Ikki right off the her intro.
> 
> He likes making these pairings confusing doesn't he? Atleast KazuXEmily is kinda stable



Ha, that's what you think! Wait till he makes Nakayama his tuner~


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2007)

lol pairing war in air gear 

i am still for simica x ikki


----------



## Six* (Nov 3, 2007)

Ringo X Ikki 

they'll get together soon enough


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2007)

well ever since i read that 18+ doujinshi of simica x ikki i've been on that band wagon


----------



## spaZ (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah I support Ikki x Ringo since they seem right for each other. But right now its kinda hard because Kururu seems like shes catching up really fast.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 4, 2007)

Muk said:


> well ever since i read that 18+ doujinshi of simica x ikki i've been on that band wagon



is that some special chapter or something?

finally up to date with manga, man the latest battle is taking forever lol


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2007)

no that's a fanmade hentai manga chapter


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 4, 2007)

lol woudnt mind checking it out, any links?


----------



## DKFize (Nov 5, 2007)

Muk said:


> well ever since i read that 18+ doujinshi of simica x ikki i've been on that band wagon


Simca with long hair??  I'm more for Kururu x Ikki since the haircut


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2007)

nope would be the short haired simica, but it's still good


----------



## spaZ (Nov 5, 2007)

No its not, just look at Ayu if you want to see if its out.


----------



## Six* (Nov 6, 2007)

suarhnir's summary is found here.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 6, 2007)

Grr... i'm gonna have to whip her into shape... she apparently has time to do summaries but not to TL for us T_T


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 6, 2007)

Muk said:


> well ever since i read that 18+ doujinshi of simica x ikki i've been on that band wagon



Hold up they had Hentai for this manga? I didn't even know

PM those links


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Nov 6, 2007)

do ikki will be the leader of genesis?


----------



## spaZ (Nov 6, 2007)

Haruno+Sakura said:


> do ikki will be the leader of genesis?



Use proper grammar much?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 6, 2007)

Haruno+Sakura said:


> do ikki will be the leader of genesis?



I don't think he can become Genesis' leader anymore.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 6, 2007)

He resigned from being there leader and is now against them and Sleeping Forest.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 6, 2007)

I thought they kicked him off and Now the Brothers are there leader


----------



## spaZ (Nov 6, 2007)

No go back and reread he left because he didn't think what both teams were doing was right.


----------



## Six* (Nov 6, 2007)

now only if we get to the Gram Scale tournament already...


----------



## SaiST (Nov 6, 2007)

spaZ said:


> No go back and reread he left because he didn't think what both teams were doing was right.


He didn't resign, he was kicked off the throne by Sora. If it wasn't obvious by the way things played out in the last volume, review Killik's words to Ikki at the end of v18.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 6, 2007)

It's not like Ikki really cared about that position to begin with, as he was planning on relinquishing it to challenge Genesis with Kogarasumaru all along... but yes, officially he was impeached by Sora


----------



## spaZ (Nov 6, 2007)

He was going to leave anyway.


----------



## Six* (Nov 6, 2007)

That's what's cool about ikki. we never know whatever the hell he is thinking. unlike most shonen where we get a first person perspective, O!G never showed _any_ thoughts from ikki. 

he just doesnt get his own monologue.  

which something other characters (ex. kazu, ringo, agito, etc) have.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 7, 2007)

read that summary thing for next chap lol, and theres no mention of aeon, guess it was just a glimpse of him. i always find it wierd how the spitfire program can act like he's talking to kogarasumaru in real time, answering questions and the rest, pretty cool memory chip he must have left behind.

Chapter 183 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the raw's kinda ordinary looking except for the last 2 pages, the team's spirits down or something like that and then ikki as usual says something etc and the whole team begins to smile/smirk etc and it ends, hopefully next 2 chaps will end this battle


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Nov 7, 2007)

i dislike simca when she cut her hair


----------



## isanon (Nov 7, 2007)

Haruno+Sakura said:


> i dislike simca when she cut her hair


you are a shame to all humans, please die


----------



## Athrum (Nov 7, 2007)

Ikki asks Kururu to build the storm regalia and then he says the usual Kogarasumaru team motto.

"KOGARASUMARU BUKOROSU!"


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 8, 2007)

so thats what he said lol, i guess the team's spirit would be revived from that XD


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 8, 2007)

ohh, when the scan is out?? i guess sorascan got busy with their new project.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn... Emily looks FINE in that one page after they've lost... i would hit it.


----------



## Six* (Nov 8, 2007)

lol! just when i was thinking about it, it came out!


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 9, 2007)

184 raw out and no scan for 183, damn


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 9, 2007)

ok i just had a look on 183 and 184, didnt understand a thing. translation pls.


----------



## Six* (Nov 9, 2007)

kururu's father actually accepted ikki and told him to take care of kururu, of which reactions you must've all noticed.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 9, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> kururu's father actually accepted ikki and told him to take care of kururu, of which reactions you must've all noticed.



the silly, shocked looking manga faces lol.

was an emblem bet in that match? carnt rememba now...


----------



## spaZ (Nov 9, 2007)

Use spoilers please not everyone wants to get spoiled...

And anyone got a link to the raw for 184?


----------



## Jaejoong (Nov 9, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> ohh, when the scan is out?? i guess sorascan got busy with their new project.



Sorascans' top priority is Air Gear. They won't do Black Lagoon unless they have plenty of spare time. 

Still waiting for 183's scan, and got major spoiled on the way here. :<


----------



## Six* (Nov 9, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> the silly, shocked looking manga faces lol.
> 
> was an emblem bet in that match? carnt rememba now...



the bet was different. if WWC losses, they'll pay kogarasumaru 30M yen. if kogarasumaru losses, they have to advertise WWC's products and become models for their company. something like that. 

and yeah, you know what happened to the contract.


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2007)

but i think they canceled the contract/bet or something wwc did at least

so could anyone explain their counting system

i understood that ikki's team had 9 points, but how many did wwc have? 31?


----------



## Six* (Nov 9, 2007)

^ yes, that was what i was implying to. 

and i dun get the point system as well :S

and on the chapter, if im not mistaken, kilik said ikki's battle level was 78. then hako said that sora's battle level surpasses to 300. 

then she changes the score to 310. that part i dun get. i mean 9 to 310? that's too much of a win! :S


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2007)

also where did all the wwc points go from the first round?


----------



## Six* (Nov 9, 2007)

actually, im guessing the score was  9 to 10. 

hako was just playing with the 300 while she was talking about sora's battle level.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 16, 2007)

this website (above) has some guys working on a prototype AT in real life, one guy just needs the money to buy a couple of things and he'll have the prototype finished within a month. a video will be up once he has it finished to show what its like. it seemed kinda unrealistic and silly at first but the thought and effort thats going on behind making something similar to an AT by these guys is admirable. they'd like as much help as possible, from all who have ideas or would like to help in anyway. I joined the forum and am trying to help too, just thought if anyone else would like to know about this.
sorry if this has already bin put up already said etc.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 16, 2007)

sorascans released 183 and 184


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2007)

is there no raw this week?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 17, 2007)

no chapter 185 this week, its out next week


----------



## Athrum (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is a little treat for you guys while waiting for 185

Volume 19 cover


----------



## Six* (Nov 17, 2007)

X-T said:


> Here is a little treat for you guys while waiting for 185
> 
> Volume 19 cover


*GOTH-LOLI KURURU FTW!!!!!!!!!!*
 it's been 4 volumes ago since i saw an AG cover! OG did a good job!
when is it out?


----------



## fship_art (Nov 18, 2007)

Is there any character in Air Gear like Masataka in tenjou tenge?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 18, 2007)

nothing too similar to him but i'd say a guy named akira in airgear is probably slightly similar, cant think of anyone else right now...


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2007)

goth loli kururu is win

anyone got a higher res of that cover?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 18, 2007)

Kazu == Masataka as of now.  The only difference was icnital power level and lack of family drama on Kazu's part.


----------



## Six* (Nov 18, 2007)

come to think of it, where has kazu's sister been all this time? i wonder if she'll ever have importance in the story...


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 18, 2007)

Kururu is way overrated, if you ask me... they need to just hurry up and make a cove featuring all the air gear girls :\


----------



## Khanaris (Nov 19, 2007)

If I understand the rules correctly, it was best of three sets, each set won by the first to get to ten.  So if the scores are 10-0, 0-10 and 9-10, the final score is 2 sets to 1.  But the total number of points doesn't matter.  If it had been 9-10, 10-0, and 9-10, the second team would have won, even though the first team actually scored more points throughout the match.  Something like Tennis that way.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 20, 2007)

There should be more Emily covers. Also, Sano is an asshole...


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 20, 2007)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *There should be more Emily covers.* Also, Sano is an asshole...



You are my new best friend


----------



## spaZ (Nov 20, 2007)

I wish that he would of stayed dead to tell the truth, I really don't like it when characters come back from the dead like that. Plus he died really to motivate Kazu and help him become the flame king. Also now I think that Spitfire might be alive to or that program is just to to advanced.


----------



## Muk (Nov 20, 2007)

don't forget that spitfire was one of those gravity child

so he might have more high tech stuff and was able to programm hiimself as an AI into the notebook or something


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 20, 2007)

Muk said:


> don't forget that spitfire was one of those gravity child
> 
> so he might have more high tech stuff and was able to programm himself as an AI into the notebook or something



ye i woudnt pass it off on spitfire, he probably did do something like that lol. something about the r.e.a.d. program allows him to speak like that


----------



## Six* (Nov 20, 2007)

i thought that part of the story was more of a joke...


----------



## mary no jutsu (Nov 22, 2007)

Yay now I know kururu's hair is really pink.  Why does Ikki always attract pinkish haired girls?  

I doubt spitfire would be alive.  That whole part where sora and his brother were talking, and how Sora talked about spitfire's contributions, that would just be garbage.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 22, 2007)

mary no jutsu said:


> Yay now I know kururu's hair is really pink.  Why does Ikki always attract pinkish haired girls?
> 
> I doubt spitfire would be alive.  That whole part where sora and his brother were talking, and how Sora talked about spitfire's contributions, that would just be garbage.



apparently her hair is actually supposed to be a light purple color


----------



## Six* (Nov 22, 2007)

^ but not like kotomi's hair color


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 22, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> ^ but not like kotomi's hair color



Cuz Kotomi's hair color is darker so it looks good... Kururu's is like a lavender, and looks kinda weird, it looks better as pink or blonde :\


----------



## spaZ (Nov 22, 2007)

I think Kururu would look good with just blonde hair.


----------



## Six* (Nov 22, 2007)

yea, i agree with light blonde hair for kururu.

it's been two weeks already. the raw should come out any moment now...


----------



## spaZ (Nov 22, 2007)

two weeks? wasn't it just a week break?


----------



## Six* (Nov 22, 2007)

i meant that this is the second week already. there's a time difference of when Shonen Magazine comes out, and when it gets scanned.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 22, 2007)

Ohh so the people that scan the manga are a week late in uploading the raw?


----------



## Six* (Nov 22, 2007)

not necessarily a week, afaik.
but these days scanners, the guys from the french AG team (i guess), are way faster than scanners from before.


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 22, 2007)

*chapter 185 !!!*
DA Link

thanks too "Jahnin"


----------



## Six* (Nov 22, 2007)

New Character again? seems that they're still adding more players on Genesis' team. and he's most likely to fight against Agito. 

Then we see some minor characters again like bandou and Kokuen seem to involve himself more into kogarasumaru.

for next chapter, i suggest we see more of SF instead. :/


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 23, 2007)

niceee. new hott character


----------



## Athrum (Nov 23, 2007)

I think a more important note AirGear has entered for the first time in the top ten most sold manga of the month in 3rd place with volume 19 for the month of November.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 23, 2007)

Hmm I wonder why, its been pretty boring lately though the ratings should go up more once the tournament starts.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 26, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Hmm I wonder why, its been pretty boring lately though the ratings should go up more once the tournament starts.



its just tension build up for the tourney is all thats happening right now, can't wait for the tourney to start, and whats up with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



aeon clock being alive anyway lol, is he on sora's side now?


----------



## dark0samurai (Nov 26, 2007)

does anyone think that air gear cud air again??? or has ppl already ponderd on this topic?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 26, 2007)

I think you need to learn to ask questions in discernable english.  Please use small words if it isn't your first language.

Wait wait ... I thought the guy with black hair died via Ohm.


----------



## Six* (Nov 26, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> its just tension build up for the tourney is all thats happening right now, can't wait for the tourney to start, and whats up with
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's on his side the whole time. he is, afterall, a big part of genesis.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 27, 2007)

true, he was well known with genesis, but still 
*Spoiler*: __ 



spitfire dieing is daft lol, he should have lived on too if that was the case.





dark0samurai said:


> does anyone think that air gear could air again??? or have ppl already pondered about this topic?



i believe they have thought about it before, but most people prefer the manga to the anime anyways, even though i'd like to see it in animation as well

@agmaster: aeon clock 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 supposedly was killed when the sora brothers attacked both him and spitfire, and yet he's still alive while spitfire seems to be dead


----------



## blackness (Nov 27, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Wait wait ... I thought the guy with black hair died via Ohm.



*Spoiler*: __ 



He prolly just went blargh and survived later on. The only ones dead so far are... uhmmm.... that Gorgon Shell chick and spitfire, right? Unless they all return later on *sigh*. This is so One-Piece~ish...


----------



## spaZ (Nov 27, 2007)

Well she got a propeller through her chest shes dead, but Aeon should get revenge against the Sora brothers for that. Unless hes just working under them but as a spy or something like that. Or maybe hes not working under them at all.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 27, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Well she got a propeller through her chest shes dead, but Aeon should get revenge against the Sora brothers for that. Unless hes just working under them but as a spy or something like that. Or maybe hes not working under them at all.



He was on the same boat as the Pyon girl, and didn't seem very riled up of anything... I doubt he's gonna be fighting the sora bros any time soon :\


----------



## dark0samurai (Nov 27, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> true, he was well known with genesis, but still
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



true.. the manga rockx


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 27, 2007)

wait was a scan released yet or just the raw?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 27, 2007)

could you post a link to the can plz. i Couldnt find it


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2007)

Mental said:


> *chapter 185 !!!*
> here
> 
> thanks too "Jahnin"



that was on the last page just need to slowly read it/scroll down ...


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice chapter, but a new king? They just keep stacking up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2007)

Their training seems to be going well, but a new character who was hailed as a king? I'm starting to lose focus here


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Their training seems to be going well, but a new character who was hailed as a king? I'm starting to lose focus here


That's better than me. I lost focus a while ago. I'm close to putting this manga on my "catch-up twice a year" list.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 28, 2007)

Meh they are just building up on the plot right now, though I hope we get to see some fighting or something interesting happen soon.


----------



## Six* (Nov 28, 2007)

ah... if OG's gonna have chapters like this, it'd be great if he puts more comedy into it. like chapters looong ago. havent had much laugh from AG as of recent.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Nov 29, 2007)

Chapter 185 was hilarious Onigiri is good for at least one thing.  

This chapter shocked me, do whales really eat dolphins?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 29, 2007)

mary no jutsu said:


> Chapter 185 was hilarious Onigiri is good for at least one thing.
> 
> This chapter shocked me, do whales really eat dolphins?



no real whales except for the killer whale whose actual name is orca do lol, yeh this chap was ok, team kogarasamaru training is always hialrious, it was funny how spitfire motivated the team when they were racing up the side of wall, that was comedy in itself


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2007)

isn't there suppose to be a new raw coming out this week? or was that 185?


----------



## Six* (Nov 29, 2007)

^ 186 probably by tomorrow. it usually comes out friday-ish.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 29, 2007)

This chapter was really building the pace for their training, Akito leaving and training by himself, Buccha is with his father and BlackFire is training Kazu. Another new character, probably will support Genesis....


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 30, 2007)

well it's out *chapter 186 !!!*
Link removed
Thanks to "Hyuver"


----------



## spaZ (Nov 30, 2007)

Damn so much fanservice 

And wtf happened at the end?


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 30, 2007)

Mental said:


> well it's out *chapter 186 !!!*
> DeiTobi comic
> Thanks to "Hyuver"



Hyuver just gets the scans from shonen XD


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 30, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> Hyuver just gets the scans from shonen XD


oh well thanks to both of them lol 

and here is the *summary !!!*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> heyo all... been some time since i did this huh ^_^ well, this time i managed to be one of the early ones to get the chapter, so here goes...
> 
> c186 starts again with the newly-introduced boy and his killer-whale... it can be seen here that genesis seems to be rather concerned with kogarasumaru's growth since nike said something about how even though the "wolf of the wind" said that it will hunt alone, in the end it brought the "orca" along... (btw orca is the killer whale for those who dun know) aeon is next seen saying that the wind is becoming stronger... narration on the same page also mentioned that "the storm is near..."
> 
> ...


----------



## Six* (Nov 30, 2007)

hah! just as i expected waay back. something's got to happen between nakayama and agito. they always had to meet up at some points in earlier chapters.


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the summary! Spoilery comments below:


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Um, is Aion still dead? Is he giving running commentary beyond the grave? Is he in league with Sora and therefore he faked his death? I think I missed something at some crucial juncture.
2. Haha, you'd think of all Nakayama's romantic concerns regarding Agito, at the top of the list would be the fact that he's got another personality who's completely gay for Ikki. I don't why she's complaining about her body, though; she's one of the few female characters in Air Gear with anything remotely resembling a realistic body type. (On that note, I, too, noticed Emily's...um, assets. Wow.)
3. Do you think that Nakayama's tuner skills (from that chapter way back when) will suddenly kick in during the inevitable fight, when they're ambushed by whatever? I'm thinking "Yes," which should clear up Nakayama's anxieties about not being able to help Agito...although I thought Akito was Agito's Tuner, or something. Huh.
4. I was shocked (shocked!) by Agito's lack of gratuitous swearing at Nakayama. His "It doesn't suck" is as close to a compliment as he's likely to get. Wow. 
5. Overall, I enjoyed the chapter, but the Nakayama/Agito bit reads a bit too much like the Emily/Kazu "date" followed by Gabishi's attack, and I can't see OG topping that sequence (one of my favourites in the series), so we'll see how it pans out.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 1, 2007)

To quote myself... as I am most likely the biggest Emily fan ever:



> That chick on the double spread is NOT Emily... that's the princess/girl or whatever that Nakayama is talking about in her story... As you can see later, Emily is wearing regular street clothes... I can't let them slander her by changing her bust to something that huge (and earlier in the chapter they look like they always do) D:
> 
> Also... is that teacher WANTING someone to rape her or something? lol


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 1, 2007)

theres always been something WRONG with that teacher lol, especially back in episode 8 of the anime lol, with the ice pop...


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 1, 2007)

Lol at slut-teacher


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 1, 2007)

Mental said:


> well it's out *chapter 186 !!!*
> here
> Thanks to "Hyuver"


 
thanx. goes to dl.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 2, 2007)

when was buccha's dad first mentioned, in chap 185? i was looking through earlier chaps and didn't see him so he must have just been mentioned in 185


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 2, 2007)

Wasn't Buccha's dad the guy at that temple or whatever that Ikki stayed at sometime after the Soras revealed their betrayal?

And seriously... the only thing learned from this chapter is that Oh!Great has a fetish for bondage :\ (b/c of ton-chan's bathing suit, and the way yayoi ties up Agito).

Emily's rack better deflate soon... or she might lose some of my fandom


----------



## spaZ (Dec 2, 2007)

We really need to see something interesting cause right now this manga is really boring. Unless someone is going to attack them next chapter.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 2, 2007)

i neeeed my scan! must find


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 3, 2007)

the scan should be out on thursday if were lucky. 

these last few chaps were very boring, but i guess there has to be some boring slow development chapters although something more interesting could have been added with them.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 3, 2007)

> Lol at slut-teacher


Stop hating on Ton-chan. She can't help herself.

lol, the last chapter with Emily fanning her breasts made me want the jump in there and remedy the situation. I won't say no to Emily fan service, but I hope she becomes a significant component of the team soon.


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 3, 2007)

hmmmmm...need scan..(-__-);;


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 6, 2007)

*Chapter 187 !!!!*
Link removed

Thanks to Hyuver lol and Shonen

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Mr.T*


----------



## spaZ (Dec 6, 2007)

ooo nice now we just need sora scans to hurry up with 186


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2007)

woot new chapter


----------



## spaZ (Dec 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like its going to be whale vs shark next chapter lol.


----------



## Six* (Dec 6, 2007)

Agito's so gonna lose in that condition. >_>

then there'll be pay back once the GST commences. <_<


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 that orca guy looks cool, wonder if he's stronger than agito lol. it would be cool to see more battle level reads to see how kogarasumaru add up to the other teams, genesis and SF.


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 7, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> that orca guy looks cool, wonder if he's stronger than agito lol. it would be cool to see more battle level reads to see how kogarasumaru add up to the other teams, genesis and SF.



I think he might take the fang regalia from agito?...


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 7, 2007)

Awww, he didn't wanna hurt orca..how sweet.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 7, 2007)

....he didn't even know who the guy was at first..


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 7, 2007)

cheers for upload..


----------



## Nena Trinity (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh wow an Air Gear topic! Awesome.  Thanks for the new chapter! I've been waiting for that~

*Spoiler*: __ 



You guys are right though...Agito's going to lose in that condition. Too bad, I love Agito.


----------



## Six* (Dec 7, 2007)

That'd be awesome if Orca did take his Fang Regalia. That could mean that he'll get a new AT regalia! 

and with the build up for agito/nakayama, and past hints of her tuning ability, she'd probably be the one to do it!


----------



## spaZ (Dec 7, 2007)

Even if he did take the regalia he probably wouldn't be able to use it like agito does lol.


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2007)

i would not mind seeing agito getting a new regalia

also i loved the idea of agito being a muscle man

i mean the aspect of having a gay couple one being a muscle man is just too funny


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 7, 2007)

Agito needs to do some serious ownage already, he's a king ffs.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 8, 2007)

Akito is the king not Agito, why do you think hes trying to get stronger and learn Akitos attacks.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 8, 2007)

lol, i never really understood the thing with agito and akito, must have skipped through too quick on it, as in how theirs two beings in one and also how it happened for them to become 2 beings


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 8, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Akito is the king not Agito, why do you think hes trying to get stronger and learn Akitos attacks.


When i say Agito i meant the "both" of 'em, we haven't really seen any real ownage from them/him since the bulls fight.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 8, 2007)

He can't take the Fang Regalia because its Ikki who has it, not Agito..


----------



## spaZ (Dec 8, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> When i say Agito i meant the "both" of 'em, we haven't really seen any real ownage from them/him since the bulls fight.


Meh most of the time though its Agito thats fighting, we really have only seen Akito come out and fight seriously only a couple of times and hes pretty much on a different level than Agito. 



X-T said:


> He can't take the Fang Regalia because its Ikki who has it, not Agito..



WTF are you talking about? Ikki does not have any Regailia right now let alone Agitos Fang. Go back and check 185 or whatever Agito was wearing his fang Regilia.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 8, 2007)

still no 186 scan huh?


----------



## Nena Trinity (Dec 9, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> lol, i never really understood the thing with agito and akito, must have skipped through too quick on it, as in how theirs two beings in one and also how it happened for them to become 2 beings



I think it happened when Akito found out Kaito was only using him for his abilities or something...Akito got really emotionally screwed and depressed and "created" Agito as sort of like a second personality so Agito could ride from him and protect him from Kaito, all in all Akito's just a nutjob  But his physical appearance changes when he goes to Agito...so I'm not sure he's just a second personality like we're supposed to think.

OH and a quick question, does anyone remember which chapter this is from? It totally slipped my mind...


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah, i think it was something to do with his brother using him as a tool, thanks for the refresh.

its chapter 171 i think, in which ikki and akito/agito are found like that lol


----------



## blackness (Dec 9, 2007)

spaZ said:


> WTF are you talking about? Ikki does not have any Regailia right now let alone Agitos Fang. Go back and check 185 or whatever Agito was wearing his fang Regilia.


Uhm, isn't that some training-AT? If I recall correctly he has two pairs of AT - The fang regalia and his standard AT which have similarily shaped wheels and are capable of releasing the fang - but still aren't the real thing.

Dunno when he last wore the regalia. Possibly when they fought Trident.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Dec 9, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> yeah, i think it was something to do with his brother using him as a tool, thanks for the refresh.
> 
> its chapter 171 i think, in which ikki and akito/agito are found like that lol



Hah, welcome 

Oh my, thanks so much XD I was driving myself insane trying to remember...


----------



## Six* (Dec 9, 2007)

Either way, Agito's gonna lose.
But he'll do it looking cool at the same time.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Dec 9, 2007)

Awww poor Agito....here.

I drew this for you guys


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 10, 2007)

wtb hetero ak/gito imagery.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 10, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> Either way, Agito's gonna lose.
> But he'll do it looking cool at the same time.



i hope agito wins, or at least holds out till someone comes to help, (unlikely) lol   


Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Awww poor Agito....here.
> 
> I drew this for you guys



cool artwork, i tried drawing kazu, spitfire and the flame road one time lol, didn't quite work out so i scrapped it


----------



## Nena Trinity (Dec 10, 2007)

I want Agito to win too >_< He's much more awesome than that Orca guy.
Aww thanks ^_^ Hmm...maybe I should try drawing Kazu. I never tried


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 10, 2007)

dear LORD, where the freak is the 186 scan.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 10, 2007)

air gear is one of the best shows ever


----------



## spaZ (Dec 11, 2007)

sorascans did a double release. go get it 

Ayu


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 11, 2007)

Air Gear... best fanservice... or BEST fanservice?...

Never noticed Agito was wanted... by her...

oh yeah.. and now he's so fucked...


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 12, 2007)

finally some scans. agito definitely looks like he's done for lol, especially since he was in the middle of training and he's tired, maybe this will be a breakthrough in training and creating his new move...


----------



## tgre (Dec 12, 2007)

needs more Kazu action


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 12, 2007)

Frickin doubters!  Agito is gonna fuck that gay-looking bitch up


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow....the irony in KLoWn's post just blew me away.


----------



## isanon (Dec 12, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Frickin doubters!  Agito is gonna fuck that gay-looking bitch up


i thought agito was the gay looking bitch X3


----------



## spaZ (Dec 12, 2007)

pfft agito is screwed LOL


----------



## tgre (Dec 12, 2007)

Agito is gnna get ripped a new hole


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 12, 2007)

water dragon vs shark..............................agitoisscrewed.com


----------



## Athrum (Dec 12, 2007)

spaZ said:


> WTF are you talking about? Ikki does not have any Regailia right now let alone Agitos Fang. Go back and check 185 or whatever Agito was wearing his fang Regilia.



Actually Ikki keeps it "safe" for Agito, he asked him to do it when they were at the hospital, Agito is just wearing his "normal" At's


----------



## spaZ (Dec 12, 2007)

Look again hes been wearing his regilia for a while now or else his ats would be just normal ones..


----------



## Nena Trinity (Dec 13, 2007)

Awww poor Agito! He's gonna get it. And girly bitch Akito isn't going to help very much so we can forget that  Oh well...hopefully he won't get hurt -that- bad...
Pfft. That Orca guy is pretty gay looking though.


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 13, 2007)

*Chapter 188 !!!*
Link removed
thanks to Hyuver


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks

yes, the raws out... woah! interesting chapter...


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 13, 2007)

*Summary !!!* 
*Spoiler*: __ 





> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> heyo all... eagerly waiting? guess not since u can roughly guess what happened already
> 
> ...





Thanks to whatever181


----------



## Six* (Dec 13, 2007)

So fast! 
agito was


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 13, 2007)

And now I don't hate the guy as much.  Still not as cool as Kazu.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2007)

wow even that ceasar guy has a regilia from the looks of it, ikkis team is really going to need some upgrades lol


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



orca's excuse for being there was lame lol
and ye, agito got put in his place... again lol, i guess its his time to rise up again or something, we had a kazu power boost with spitfire dieing etc, then ikki with his revived spirit, now buccha's in some training (special) and now agito, onigiri is just comic relief i doubt that guy will get some power boost?


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 17, 2007)

Mental said:


> *Chapter 188 !!!*
> More Icons right here!! and they SOO pretty
> thanks to Hyuver



cheers for the RAW man...


----------



## Vhien (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorascans dished out a translation for 188.


----------



## Metatron (Dec 19, 2007)

I heard the manga continues after the anime ends? If that is true, can someone tell me what chapter the anime ended on?


----------



## Six* (Dec 19, 2007)

Please read the manga from chapter 1. you'll see air gear in a whole different way. thank you.

*beep*


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 19, 2007)

.Ram said:


> I heard the manga continues after the anime ends? If that is true, can someone tell me what chapter the anime ended on?



103, but like morency said, its worth reading from chapter 1, the story is different to the anime due to anime making huge changes

but damn agito seriously did get owned lol, and is orca a girl? he looked seriously like one in the panels, i thought he was a guy lol?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 19, 2007)

Agito is not getting owned, he's just playing around to check the other dude's combat capabilities


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 19, 2007)

the respect i had for Agito almost vanished...

damn... where's my sensei fanservice?...


----------



## Nena Trinity (Dec 19, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Agito is not getting owned, he's just playing around to check the other dude's combat capabilities



Agreed  He's gonna make that Orca guy lick his boots


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 22, 2007)

any anticipations about the next chapter?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 22, 2007)

dark0samurai said:


> any anticipations about the next chapter?


Agito stops playing around and kills everyone.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Dec 22, 2007)

What episodes does Sora appear in?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 22, 2007)

I think that this chapter was just adding on to the foreshadowing that agito's end is near.

It has finally come time for akito to step back up, but since he is tool week and homosexual I think there is going to be a blending of personalities/strength


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 22, 2007)

CaptainAWB said:


> What episodes does Sora appear in?



he appears in episode 13 onwards

akito returning to full strength would be cool, dont know if its gonna happen yet though...

also, i heard that theres no airgear chapter for 2 weeks after 188 was released, meaning theres no chap this week and none next week aswell?


----------



## Nena Trinity (Dec 23, 2007)

You have no idea how bad this would crush me if like....Agito went away and left Akito to fend for himself...and since he's somewhat of a pussy, he'd get slaughtered. X_X No please. But...I can't wait for the next chapter...
And gixa786, yeah I think there won't be one this week, but next week maybe. That's two weeks time.  they just didn't want to release one Christmas week.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 23, 2007)

Akito is the stronger one lol.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Dec 23, 2007)

Well he doesn't really seem like he'd be able to hold his own very well after relying on Agito so long XD Eh, maybe. Since he'd pretty much be forced to.


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 23, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> he appears in episode 13 onwards
> 
> akito returning to full strength would be cool, dont know if its gonna happen yet though...
> 
> also, i heard that theres no airgear chapter for 2 weeks after 188 was released, meaning theres no chap this week and none next week aswell?



........


----------



## silly (Dec 26, 2007)

How far is manga from 25 anime episode?


----------



## Cooli (Dec 26, 2007)

Nel Tu said:


> How far is manga from 25 anime episode?



i have the same question
i want to know what happens afterwards


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 27, 2007)

the manga is different in how the story starts off compared with the anime, the anime was changed to be able to fit the episodes into a 25/26 part. 

if you've watched the anime, then read on from chapter 103, the story continues on to chapter 188 so far.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 27, 2007)

The anime is shit compared to the manga, so read it from the start.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Dec 28, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> The anime is shit compared to the manga, so read it from the start.



This man speaks the truth. -patiently awaits next chapter-


----------



## Six* (Dec 28, 2007)

what's taking the raw anyway? i thought that break was after 189?

Offtopic: and while waiting, might i interest you guys in reading this awesome manga called Shin Angyo Onshi. it's in my sig.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 28, 2007)

Is the newest chapter out (of SAO)?


----------



## Six* (Dec 28, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> Is the newest chapter out (of SAO)?


3 new chapters are out  and only 2 volumes to go! it's too epic! xD


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 28, 2007)

Six said:


> 3 new chapters are out  and only 2 volumes to go! it's too epic! xD



What's the link to etc scans? I need to "FCKIN GET!" these, but i'm not on mah comp D:


----------



## Six* (Dec 28, 2007)

PhantomX said:


> What's the link to etc scans? I need to "FCKIN GET!" these, but i'm not on mah comp D:



it's bout time.

time to own aji tae.


----------



## Marysmary (Dec 28, 2007)

I just started the series, and I'm surprised I didn't read it earlier !  (I'm around chapter 80ish (I started 2 days ago o_o;
This series inspires me to roller skate o_o


----------



## Six* (Dec 28, 2007)

I know! too bad i didnt try it myself... 
if ice skating counts then that's a different matter.. >_>
you have 100 or so chapters left to read!

what's taking 189 so long?


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 1, 2008)

Six said:


> I know! too bad i didnt try it myself...
> if ice skating counts then that's a different matter.. >_>
> you have 100 or so chapters left to read!
> 
> what's taking 189 so long?



Author hangover i guess..??


----------



## spaZ (Jan 1, 2008)

I think it was on a week break or something like that it should be out this week but might take a while for the raw to show up since its the holidays and such.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 1, 2008)

argentum-moon


----------



## silly (Jan 1, 2008)

<3...................


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel we need moar awesome in here. How's this? Awesome enough for you?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 2, 2008)

how about these:


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome! I love the Ikki and Agito one. XD


----------



## Athrum (Jan 3, 2008)

Chapter 189


----------



## Six* (Jan 3, 2008)

yay 

AKITO PWNING!! TWIN FANG IN YO' FACE!!!

...literally.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 3, 2008)

X-T said:


> Chapter 189



dam i thought it was the scan and dl it.....=\


----------



## Muk (Jan 3, 2008)

oo finally a new chapter about time =]


----------



## spaZ (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



omfg he took the eye patch completely off but looks like akito might vanish or something.


----------



## silly (Jan 3, 2008)

Here my first coloring 

*Spoiler*: __ 



i shy


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, I love it Nel Tu! 
Oooo new chapter  -reads-


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 3, 2008)

ooooooooooommmmmmmmmfGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
sooo awesome. i just came. awesome chapter. cant wait for he scan.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






whatever181 said:


> lol u guys probably dun know my relief after seeing the new chapter's finally out >.< been waiting for it for like forever while doing my assignment for the past week... anyway thx to shonen for providing the RAW ^_^
> 
> following from our last chapter, agito was left shivering by the enemies from genesis who are after ikki...in this chapter we learnt from agito's thoughts that rather than feeling insulted from being defeated, he actually felt relief that his body isnt injured... with agito in the midst of his "relief" while saying his usual "fuck"s, akito moved agito's hand to the eye patch and agito wonders what akito is planning to do...
> 
> ...







summary for you guys lols


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 4, 2008)

No need to be shy, Nel Tu, the coloring is really nice ^_^


----------



## Muk (Jan 4, 2008)

summary is awesome

and that pic was great


----------



## silly (Jan 4, 2008)

Thx all  
Btw Akito is ownage  I hope he gonna rape more now.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 4, 2008)

just awesome. thanx for summmary.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 4, 2008)

damn...

LOL that chap was pure awesomeness 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 akito's war declaration *middle finger* lmao that summary is hilarious


nice colouring nel tu, *thumbs up*


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

Kinda cop out, but OG had to do it this way since those guys were coming for Ikki and him losing again would not be good story wise.

I always wondered how A!ito being a king was still so weak.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't really think he's been weak... just lacking in confidence/motivation to go all out.


----------



## silly (Jan 4, 2008)

Akito told himself that it was he who became once the Fang King (or I'm wrong), also Akira told that Agito/akito become weaker for these two years. I think that when he returns in his normal state he can be even more stronger then he was


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 4, 2008)

akito vs orca next chap hmm...

i wanna see more of kazu's flame road training T.T

how long till the gram scale tourney starts, wasnt it like a few weeks away?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

More stronger?  smh smh...

It's just wierd to have such an overpowered character scale himself to the battles.  It'd make sense if it wasn't for A!ito's persona.  He doesn't strike me as the Ikkaku type who like to fight on a level even with his opponents.  He strikes me more as the 'e-flex my wang all over these bitches' type.


----------



## silly (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is my second coloring 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know its noobish, but tomorow I gonna try shadings. Also I dont like colors I pick up


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 4, 2008)

Where is the Next Chap!!...


----------



## Shinji (Jan 4, 2008)

I just started reading this, on ch 83 atm, and am loving it


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 4, 2008)

Nel Tu said:


> Here is my second coloring
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Heh, yeah, the lack of shading is much more obvious in this one. The color choices are all pretty good though, except her eyes are a bit blinding XD Still, good work! It's a shame everyone on earth seems to be a kururu fan, so she gets all the korloz T_T


----------



## silly (Jan 5, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Heh, yeah, the lack of shading is much more obvious in this one. The color choices are all pretty good though, except her eyes are a bit blinding XD Still, good work! It's a shame everyone on earth seems to be a kururu fan, so she gets all the korloz T_T



Thanks for critics.. Hell yeah I am fan of Kururu, cause she is so cool . But I also want to color Agito and maybe later Spitfire ... but first I'v gotta learn shadings..


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 5, 2008)

Nel Tu said:


> Here is my second coloring
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



what application u using?



Shinji said:


> I just started reading this, on ch 83 atm, and am loving it



gdgd airgear ftw


----------



## silly (Jan 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> what application u using?
> 
> 
> 
> gdgd airgear ftw



application uh? 
I guess photoshop CS2 if I properly understood


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 5, 2008)

Nel Tu said:


> application uh?
> I guess photoshop CS2 if I properly understood



kk, im still fully learning how to use that lol, especially the shading bits, will have to try some for myself sometime


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> kk, im still fully learning how to use that lol, especially the shading bits, will have to try some for myself sometime



oh ic, so your not giving any credit to your teacher then huh?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 5, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> oh ic, so your not giving any credit to your teacher then huh?



credit to teach eh... the teach doesnt deserve any hehe 

i found a part with battle levels after there first win as team koga, buccha was lvl 22, kazu at 18 and agito at 88, so i wonder how strong a!ito at full stength would be. last check on ikki had 72, but isnt battle level only the amount of experience u have rather than how strong u actually are?


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> credit to teach eh... the teach doesnt deserve any hehe
> 
> i found a part with battle levels after there first win as team koga, buccha was lvl 22, kazu at 18 and agito at 88, so i wonder how strong a!ito at full stength would be. last check on ikki had 72, but isnt battle level only the amount of experience u have rather than how strong u actually are?



huh?!

and i do deserve some! bitch !!


----------



## silly (Jan 5, 2008)

Who you think is better for Ikki  Kururu, Ringo or Simca ?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 5, 2008)

I want Ikki to go with Ringo since I like her the most out of all of the other girls and shes been there since day one.


----------



## Six* (Jan 5, 2008)

Ringo for Ikki.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 5, 2008)

I also think Ringo. I think Kururu knows Ikki best as a storm rider, but Ringo knows him best as a person. Plus, I still think Ringo is the hottest


----------



## silly (Jan 5, 2008)

Kururu is ................. shy 
That makes her even more hot. I agree Ringo knows Ikki more and she is hot, but I like Sumeragi san more ^^..


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 5, 2008)

Nel Tu said:


> Kururu is ................. shy
> That makes her even more hot. I agree Ringo knows Ikki more and she is hot, but I like Sumeragi san more ^^..



I think you're biased, especially since you're shy as well  And don't forget that Ringo was shy up to a certain point as well


----------



## Shinji (Jan 6, 2008)

Just got current with air gear.

And thought i'd give an air gear coloring try, note that this is only my 3rd finished coloring ever.


----------



## silly (Jan 6, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Just got current with air gear.
> 
> And thought i'd give an air gear coloring try, note that this is only my 3rd finished coloring ever.



Cool coloring, but I dont like the picture you pick up 
@PhatnomX: I wasnt so fanatic when I decided which one of them. Maybe I'm just a lil obscure


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 6, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Just got current with air gear.
> 
> And thought i'd give an air gear coloring try, note that this is only my 3rd finished coloring ever.


 

awesome job, and nice choice of pic.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW, that coloring is VERY impressive. And it's a gorgeous choice too!  +reps


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 6, 2008)

nice work on the pic there shinji, for your 3rd try its awesome lol

hmm, ringo matches well with ikki, kururu seems like a lil sister for some reason while simca was cool but i always thought of her as like an older sister to ikki... guess it could be the age differences


----------



## silly (Jan 6, 2008)

FUCK I just was working 2h on picture and liked it sooooo much but didn't properly SAVE.............. I GO SUICIDE


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 6, 2008)

Happens to the best of them, Nel 

Nice coloring, Shinji, but I've always been freaked out by Simca's teeth in that particular image


----------



## silly (Jan 6, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Happens to the best of them, Nel
> 
> Nice coloring, Shinji, but I've always been freaked out by Simca's teeth in that particular image



im so fucking pathetic


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes I agree ^_^ Ringo is the best for Ikki. They fit together well and know each other quite well to an extent.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 6, 2008)

i never figured out who's gonna join team koga, there is the possibility of their old rivals but i always figured some other members would join like, officialy...


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy Shit its Phanty 

Im scared of those parched lips in that pic Shinji 

Other than that, tis awesome


----------



## silly (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello, I finally made my 3rd coloring. I think I have matured a bit 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldnt resist myself against that beauty, sorry PhantomX for one more Kururu picture xD

Also I want to put a texture,but dont know how, maybe some1 could help me 




edit: forgot to colour eyebrows, but I think its not the final variant^^


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 7, 2008)

Another excellent coloring!  I see you've incorperated shading, and I think it came out great!  And I'm sorry but I can't help with the texture problem ^^'


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 7, 2008)

Nel Tu said:


> Hello, I finally made my 3rd coloring. I think I have matured a bit
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



this one seems to take the cake definitely XD, nice shading work, now if only i could be bothered to do that in some of mine...


----------



## silly (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks .. Btw I still dont understand how Aeon Clock is alive^^


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 7, 2008)

aeon clock... well i'd say he's alive because he was already on genesis's side, also i think on the last combo attack from spitfire and aeon, aeon held back or something and thats why that last attack failed big time, and spitfire ended up dead. aeon must have already met up with sora, or someone and found out the gist of what was going on and decided to join, or he miraculously survived the attack and decided to join genesis due to the rumble king already having joined...


----------



## silly (Jan 7, 2008)

I wanted Spitfire to survive, cause he is too hot to die or he could give atleast a good battle to some g3n3Z1s n00bz.


----------



## tgre (Jan 7, 2008)

Spitfire was epic 

Let him rest in peace


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 7, 2008)

Spitfire never really did anythin till he met his end... haha, you girls got deprived of your bishie 

Nice job again Nel Tu, you're improving pretty fast o_o

Also, forget Aeon being alive... it's more surprising that Kokuen is alive, seeing as he got exploded from the inside :\


----------



## silly (Jan 8, 2008)

Why all silent here ?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2008)

Because it is better to wait in rapt antici.......pation than spam threads talking about random things that can somehow sorta be linked to the series.  Patience is a virtue.


----------



## silly (Jan 8, 2008)

How rude.....


----------



## spaZ (Jan 8, 2008)

Nel Tu said:


> How rude.....



wtf are you talking about.. if people don't post they don't post thats it


----------



## silly (Jan 8, 2008)

Must I apologise for coming up with such a crazy idea?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 8, 2008)

apologise for saying why all silent?  no way lol

and also, found some more interesting airgear images:


----------



## tgre (Jan 8, 2008)

lol steal


----------



## ricc (Jan 8, 2008)

Go to IRC if you want to talk _that_ much.


----------



## silly (Jan 9, 2008)

ricc said:


> Go to IRC if you want to talk _that_ much.



Yes.. flame me more.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 9, 2008)

wazzzzzzzzzzzz upp?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 9, 2008)

Nel Tu said:


> Yes.. flame me more.



Except no one was flaming you.


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2008)

so sora scans aren't speed releasing anything either?

was hoping to read a scan by now


----------



## spaZ (Jan 9, 2008)

That chapter looked like it would be hard to clean so thats probably whats taking them so long.


----------



## DethStryque (Jan 9, 2008)

they need to hurry up with the chapter there takeing forever...


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2008)

Dude I totally flamed her, what are you talking about?  I'm such a douche.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 9, 2008)

Give her a break, she's a foreigner :\


----------



## Shinji (Jan 9, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Give her a break, she's a foreigner :\



That made me LOL for some reason 

well back on topic, how many of you can't wait to see Kilik in action, seriously i'm just waiting for him!

Do you guys think he will get back his Gem Regalia, from Nike?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 9, 2008)

its possible, he might, depends on how the tourneys gonna be played out... are only A-ranked teams allowed in gram scale tourney?

kilik is pretty cool, but i'd rather see more of the rumble king, he's my fave king after spitfire


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2008)

Ikki's got Sora.  Kazu's got (i thought Nike) but apparently Aeon.  A!ito's got Orca.  There really is noone welse who can take nike except Kilik.  Maybe Bucca when they get back to developing him as the two are buffed out.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 9, 2008)

I believe it's A and B ranked teams only are allowed in the Gram Scale tourny... but yeah, I'd like to see what Kilik and the Hanging Man can do now.


----------



## Kittan (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw new chapter. Agito kicked ass.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 9, 2008)

189 is now out on sorascans site.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 10, 2008)

seeing a!ito wtf pwn that guy is so much better in scan lol

and seriously, is orca a male/female lol, in some panels he looks male and others female...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 10, 2008)

Did anyone catch the name of the trick Akito did on Caesar? It just looked like two leviathan fangs, but was there some other name? They looked more like circles in hindsight.



> ... but yeah, I'd like to see what Kilik and the Hanging Man can do now.


Agreed. Hanging Man looks seriously badass. Isn't he the only one left from the original crew that rolled with Sora besides Nike?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 10, 2008)

For a second i thought "Agito... you've just jumped in the way to get yourself killed..."

then... that panel... and OMBG... O/ . \o...


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 10, 2008)

Ha! Told you motherfackaz that Agito would wack them bitches!


----------



## Key (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll kill you, you fucken clown!!! That how bitchiezzzz!


----------



## spaZ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope he kicks more ass next chapter though someones probably going to notice the fighting maybe.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 10, 2008)

just finished my 2nd air gear coloring a little sloppy, but im kind of lazy to work any harder on it. I might try to do a Gabishi coloring next.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like the end of the legionary dude ...

went out with a bang


----------



## Shinji (Jan 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm going more wtf at Nike, can't wait till Kilik owns him later


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



a!ito looks awesome when he's acting so badass like that... i LOL'd hard page 16 with a!ito in the bottom right with the wtf look on his face lmao.

and was that simca that got her top tore open by nike?


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 11, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boobs are boobs.

And you coulda just edited your post, shinji  (not complaining, just pointing it out in case you don't know)


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy crap new Chapter 
I have to go get groceries though...have to read it later


----------



## Six* (Jan 11, 2008)

Why the hell is there no "To be continued" at the end!?

Another one of those breaks!?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 11, 2008)

Six said:


> Why the hell is there no "To be continued" at the end!?
> 
> Another one of those breaks!?



if it doesnt say "to be continued" does it mean theres a break...?

coudnt be ? there was a 2 week break just 2 weeks back


----------



## Six* (Jan 11, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> if it doesnt say "to be continued" does it mean theres a break...?
> 
> coudnt be ? there was a 2 week break just 2 weeks back


yep, it's been like that.

is why i usually look for it in the end of every chapter.


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 11, 2008)

i gotta say, the artwork on this chapter is getting alot better, think this duoble page was good tbh, romans having rifles as spears in a ready formation lol kool xD


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 12, 2008)

i lol'd at that page lol

at the top left it goes...

"I came..." lol i was thinking wtf at that point but then went to next page and realised what he was talking about



Six said:


> yep, it's been like that.
> 
> is why i usually look for it in the end of every chapter.



T.T that is so annoying, and just when a!ito was wtf pwing


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 12, 2008)

New chapter is love ;_; I knew Agito would wtfpwn them. But I sure hope there isn't going to be another break 
.....also...I just noticed how silly Agito's outfit looks


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 12, 2008)

looks like nice chapter. without trans didnt get wat was goin on.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 12, 2008)

I still can't tell whether or not that chick was Simca... it looked like she was having trouble walking, but her face looked way different than usual. And I'm curious as to why Nike decided to rip open her blouse, fondle her, then leave... as pimp as that is, it was still kinda random


----------



## Six* (Jan 12, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I still can't tell whether or not that chick was Simca... it looked like she was having trouble walking, but her face looked way different than usual. And I'm curious as to why Nike decided to rip open her blouse, fondle her, then leave... as pimp as that is, it was still kinda random


Well... Nike was like, "You... You love that brat don't you? ...But you belong to me." then he fondles her breasts and simca was like, "Oh, it's the first I've heard of this ...and since when?" 

then later as Nike leaves, simca dropped down and said, "Karasu-kun... Everyone from Kogarasumaru... please be safe..."

It's definitely simca, and she really seem to worry about koga. 

What I find really cool was when Orca destroy that robot thingy.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 12, 2008)

Fallen so behind in this series :< 

Need to catch up tbh. Might do it tonight.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 13, 2008)

Man Nike is shush a badass villain, im loving him more and more, Sora is kinda meh right now...


----------



## tgre (Jan 13, 2008)

Nike is too agro for my liking. Im still liking sora as the main antagonist.


----------



## DKFize (Jan 14, 2008)

190 by Sora Scans is out.  I just read it, and IMO, it's the best chapter in a long time.  It had everything I wanted.  Well, almost everything.


----------



## fxu (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, a 2-day marathon of anime .. 25 episodes and 100 chapters just so I could catch up with Air Gear 

Gotta say .. it's pretty badass .. i like ecchi 


P.S: Akito & Agito are (is) my fave character(s) from this manga.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 15, 2008)

More Akito/Agito supporters 
Latest chapter was pretty good, nice to see Agito kick some ass again!


----------



## SaiST (Jan 15, 2008)

DKFize said:


> 190 by Sora Scans is out.


Could someone mirror it for me, please?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 15, 2008)

Appreciate it, Muk.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 17, 2008)

nice chapter. finally that faggy is out of sight.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 17, 2008)

found some cool wallpapers show some love if ya like XD


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 17, 2008)

like three or four of those originals were in our releases


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn, these new chapters makes me wanna create a Agito set.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 17, 2008)

what spaz said   Link removed

and while your at it, read another great series from Oh! Great, Tenjou Tenge, if you haven't already ^^  Van Halen - I (Remastered)


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 17, 2008)

Tenjo Tenge is weird :\

And if Simca actually fell in love with Ikki, I feel bad that I've never even included her in the running for his heart. I always figured she'd just been using him.

That fondling thing was still pretty random though -_- Perhaps Oh! Great is debating whether or not he wants to hentaify it, lol.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 17, 2008)

Tenjou is pretty cool, but some parts are hard to understand..

When I saw the Nike fondling Simca in the raw, I thought Nike was a creep. But after reading the scan and seeing what he said, i thought it was alright 

I never saw Simca as an actual candidate for Ikki, she seems more like a pwn for Nike and Sora.

Kururu and Ringo are the only true Ikki loves , and i would be happy with either


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 17, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Tenjou is pretty cool, but some parts are hard to understand..
> 
> When I saw the Nike fondling Simca in the raw, I thought Nike was a creep. But after reading the scan and seeing what he said, i thought it was alright
> 
> ...



Except Kururu kinda fails, and Ringo, though she used to hide it, is a very strong, aggressive, hawt woman 

I loled when you said it was okay for him to fondle Simca b/c he considers her a possession  Shinji, upholder of chauvinism!


----------



## Shinji (Jan 17, 2008)

Sometimes a man needs to feel what belongs to him 

But i have to say Ikki's boob fondling skills are superior to Nikes , Simca enjoyed Ikki's more


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so who is gunna win this time round in the next? agito or python? any anticipations? just wanna make a discussion really lol


----------



## spaZ (Jan 21, 2008)

Python? wtf are you talking about? its a whale vs shark.


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 21, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Python? wtf are you talking about? its a whale vs shark.



oh yeh.....................my bad ^^;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 21, 2008)

orca vs shark could go either way puther, unless u believe a!ito is gonna pwn orca aswell (would be cool if he did)


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 21, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> orca vs shark could go either way puther, unless u believe a!ito is gonna pwn orca aswell (would be cool if he did)



aye, but what trick wud he have up his sleeve... or is someone gunan interrupt their match??


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 21, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> aye, but what trick wud he have up his sleeve... or is someone gunan interrupt their match??



another interruption would be kinda silly, so i guess a!ito will have to pull a new one or just use his fangs per usual


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 21, 2008)

somebody please answer me!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 21, 2008)

lol, thanks! X3

*reps


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 21, 2008)

whos in Ringo....XP

wth happend to the others anyway lol

is there an OVA to air gear by chance?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 21, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> whos in Ringo....XP
> 
> wth happend to the others anyway lol
> 
> is there an OVA to air gear by chance?



the others were just chilling last we saw of 'em i believe and yeh there is an ova for airgear although it is a bit dry lol

its called special instead of ova


----------



## spaZ (Jan 21, 2008)

Theres no ova and I never seen any special its not even on wiki..


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 21, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> the others were just chilling last we saw of 'em i believe and yeh there is an ova for airgear although it is a bit dry lol
> 
> its called special instead of ova



ar kool , do you know where to find it puther?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 21, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Theres no ova and I never seen any special its not even on wiki..



its in the american dvd dub version

u can watch it on veoh.com ive seen it, its nothing special

team koga challenge a wierd E rank team


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 21, 2008)

you can also find it on Stage6.com for much better quality...


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 22, 2008)

here are some links for those who'd like to watch the ova/special



)


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> here are some links for those who'd like to watch the ova/special
> 
> 
> 
> )



well done puther xD

cudnt have done better myself xD


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 22, 2008)

i just re read the bit with sora and nike vs aeon and spitfire

and it does seem like aeon held back some power in the final combo strike

even though spitfire had no regalia lol

and they had no hope of victory *sigh*


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i just re read the bit with sora and nike vs aeon and spitfire
> 
> and it does seem like aeon held back some power in the final combo strike
> 
> ...



still cant believe that the brothers left without a scratch on erm...

it was kinda funny that you only saw the hand of spitfire lmao! (sorry)

i wonder if aeon has his abilities still?...

also i think the new people or there to fill in the gaps for the team or under go some crazy.. crazy trianing :S

better b funneh tho, buccha actullay sweating and ikki humping the new girl lol


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 22, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> still cant believe that the brothers left without a scratch on erm...
> 
> it was kinda funny that you only saw the hand of spitfire lmao! (sorry)
> 
> ...



i woudnt mind more teach fanservice lol

but ye i think new ppl except orca perhaps are there for a filler until we get into the gram scale tourney... still i dont mind most of em, especially if there gonna get owned by a!ito lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i woudnt mind more teach fanservice lol
> 
> but ye i think new ppl except orca perhaps are there for a filler until we get into the gram scale tourney... still i dont mind most of em, especially if there gonna get owned by a!ito lol




lol IF Agito/A!ito is gunna pwn Orca

if that actually happens then he has the rest if the Jeep to deal wid xD

Or

if Aeon comes out and stops the fight, Agito might just say "FUCK.....WTF!"

Or

Orca just manages to kick his arse lol..


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 22, 2008)

i want orca to get wooped lol

a!ito should show the full might of the tru fang king

(even though he just did lol)


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i want orca to get wooped lol
> 
> a!ito should show the full might of the tru fang king
> 
> (even though he just did lol)





yeh, one hit one kill xD huge fang just slices Orca in half and takes out the Jeep 

tbh A!ito shud get his own back


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 22, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> yeh, one hit one kill xD huge fang just slices Orca in half and takes out the Jeep
> 
> tbh A!ito shud get his own back



ahh he should lol...

whats up with trident joining genesis even though they know koga's latent potential, i thought there was a chance for them staying but i guess rumble king went to genesis since they never joined koga but rather the new genesis lol... mouthful xD


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ahh he should lol...
> 
> whats up with trident joining genesis even though they know koga's latent potential, i thought there was a chance for them staying but i guess rumble king went to genesis since they never joined koga but rather the new genesis lol... mouthful xD



*sigh* dont get me started wid genesis now man lol, id be suprised if @ least one of erm actually join ikki's group (doubt that ever will happen)

and the guys who helped Ikki's before, boy i cant wait for them to kill themselves @ the gram scale, all blood and tears more like it

sheesh, theres too much comp methinks

anywayz, id bet the bros are just gunna fly through, chew and spit out genesis if you ask me.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 22, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> ...
> 
> who side are you on anywayz lol xD
> 
> sheesh...maybe genesis does have a brill team, but u gotta hand it to sora for twisting the story literally... what an arse



he is an arse but a badass nontheless lol

i like twists like that, its good to have some at unexpected moments lol, especially the way 'OH Great' portrayed it in his manga... i woudnt doubt the mangaka just yet with storyline lol, he's good with his art and decent with storyline, but put the 2 together and bam! you have airgear and tenjou tenge...

oh... and im on my side puther xD


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 22, 2008)

oh rly now XP on the other side of a hobo throwing up on your leg or the other side of you gans wrinkly arse lmao nah im jus messin and that was rather poor i have to say *darth vador breath*

man, i wish i cud be as good wid the art like that tho man, seriosuly ist awesome, he must be a graphic artist in his spare time or something lol

he cud work for a games comany wid the level of skill tbh


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 23, 2008)

thank you both!

*reps


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 23, 2008)

need new chapter -___-;;;;;.......


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 23, 2008)

I've almost caught up! I'm on chapter 189! Yay for the fang king!  

shit, now i'll have to be waiting for chapter releases..


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 23, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> I've almost caught up! I'm on chapter 189! Yay for the fang king!
> 
> shit, now i'll have to be waiting for chapter releases..



welcome to the waiting club xD... just about lol


Originally Posted by dark0samurai 


> oh rly now XP on the other side of a hobo throwing up on your leg or the other side of you gans wrinkly arse lmao nah im jus messin and that was rather poor i have to say *darth vador breath*
> 
> man, i wish i cud be as good wid the art like that tho man, seriosuly ist awesome, he must be a graphic artist in his spare time or something lol
> 
> he cud work for a games comany wid the level of skill tbh



oh great working for a games company would so rule... but then we'd have no airgear


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 23, 2008)

wtf!?!?!

how dare that bastard Nike fondle Simica's boobs?!?!!?


FUCK!

when do the raws/chapters come out? wednesdays?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 23, 2008)

*pats @lk on the back*  Yeah.  Sucks don't it?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 23, 2008)

Need more Agito ownage! Gief new chapter!


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 23, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> I've almost caught up! I'm on chapter 189! Yay for the fang king!
> 
> shit, now i'll have to be waiting for chapter releases..



, we know the feeling .........


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 23, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> wtf!?!?!
> 
> how dare that bastard Nike fondle Simica's boobs?!?!!?
> 
> ...



raws are normally friday evenings, but can be earlier, or later... depends lol


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm having Meganekko withdrawal... I need Ringo back


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 24, 2008)

fridays!?!? 

lol, that's not too bad. 

@PhantomX: i want ringo back too! i dont like the current situation though... it's like the rest of the sisters dont care about Ikki anymore. 

i hope they're all just puttin up a front.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 24, 2008)

the noyamano sisters were well funny especially when they were beating ikki down xD

its kinda sad that they're on opposite sides now T.T... but to be honest arent the takeuchi brothers the enemy and not sleeping forest...

sleeping forest are like the guardians of the AT world lol... even though they use excessive force lol


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah. i just wish Ikki and the noyamano sisters will get back together.. and soon! 

I wonder if Ikki will go back home anytime soon..

*awaits chapter.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 24, 2008)

*awaits chapter with the rest of the gang*  this one is taking forever ;_;


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 24, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> *awaits chapter with the rest of the gang*  this one is taking forever ;_;



*sigh* almost here the chap should be in raw by tomorrow... hopefully


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 24, 2008)

Chilling and waits for more Agito domination.


----------



## Six* (Jan 24, 2008)

Kogarasumaru!

Bukoro!



thanks.

oh hey. there's a 'to be continued' sign. theres a chapter next week too


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 25, 2008)

go new chapter, go... finally

KOGARASUMARU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 25, 2008)

lol, nope.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 25, 2008)

Somebody! Scan! Quick!


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 25, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, nope.



lol... ill upload it on mediafire then


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks, buddy!


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 25, 2008)

Airgear 191 raw

OP chinese scan


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 25, 2008)

yay!


*Spoiler*: __ 



so, _whats-her-name_ is a gravity child too? 

and what happened in the last frame? was she biting the other girl?




i'm bad with names!


----------



## spaZ (Jan 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Orca is a guy and yeah I am not surprised that hes a gravity child, but its nice to see someone like agito kick the shit out of a gravity child lol.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 25, 2008)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Orca is a guy and yeah I am not surprised that hes a gravity child, but its nice to see someone like agito kick the shit out of a gravity child lol.




*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF!? Orca is a guy!?  

dont look like it!

and it didn't look like Agito was kicking the shit out of a gravity child to me... 

it looked like an even fight.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 25, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



it looked like a!ito had the upper hand near the end... and tbh... both a!ito and orca look female in some panels lol


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 25, 2008)

Less talk! More scans!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

Bishies will be bishies and yes Orca is biting whatever her name is (emily's friend is what I call her) and that was retarded hot in conjuction with the slithering around/stripping of her.  Though EF (em's friend) doesn't look too worried.  She looked frighteningly serene.  And I'm impressed by A!ito's performance but not at all shocked by it.  In fact, this is how a king should be acting when forced to go all out without emotional restraints.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Jan 25, 2008)

Orca's a girl I thought it was mis translation


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh god flashbacks.  Away from thread for half a week before I relapse into flaming.  You didn't even do anything, just....residual fuck you ness is flowing through my blood screaming to be let loose.


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Bishies will be bishies and yes Orca is biting whatever her name is (emily's friend is what I call her) and that was retarded hot in conjuction with the slithering around/stripping of her. Though EF (em's friend) doesn't look too worried. She looked frighteningly serene.



1. I found the slithering/stripping thing disturbingly hot, too. And the biting!
2. On that note, Nakayama has been wearing this demure (well, as close to demure as the AG girls' outfits get) dress for the past few chapters. Of /course/ she would lose it as soon as OG could find an excuse. Hee.
3. If Nakayama looked serene, I think it was because she was knocked unconscious when Orca attacked her. (There was some weird water "explosion" around her head.) I'm pretty sure she'll come to during the fight, though.
4. It was amusing how Agito /again/ failed to recognize Nakayama without her pigtails. He had exactly the same reaction (almost word for word) back in 115 or whatever that chapter was.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 25, 2008)

dude, you can read japanese?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> chapter starts with this weird poetic narration about "fang", apparently referring to agito...it mentions how he is born in the midst of cruelty, greed and coldheartedness; how he gains strength from those; and how those close to him are merely "food" for his sake... however as of late, his fangs have begun to lose its sharpness, how it is being "corroded"... that narration then questions (rhetorically), who is it that have brought the fangs down to earth? it then further asked for a search for the one responsible, only to answer it shortly that it was agito himself, and forcefully wants him to be expelled...
> 
> scene then changes back to agito, who learnt that he has passed out momentarily and woke up only to find orca waiting for him... apparently, it was due to agito overusing his "fang"-attacks, causing him to lose consciousness and have those "dreams"... agito then questions orca on why he didnt make his move when agito was down, only to have orca reply that it would be boring if she did... with that said, the tree which was wrecked by caesar's attack previously falls and the battle begins!!
> 
> ...






Heres the summary.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 25, 2008)

ahh... makes sense now! 

thanks!


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



'kicked him in nuts' lmao poor a!ito... so orca IS a girl, well at least thats clear now


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 25, 2008)

why does everyone keep writing *a!ito*?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 25, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 'kicked him in nuts' lmao poor a!ito... so orca IS a girl, well at least thats clear now




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hes not a girl the guy that gave the summary didn't even know if he was a girl or guy, but he is a guy go look at the end of 185 that proves it right there.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow what an interesting chapter! I can't wait for the next one now...to see what happens next!  This is all getting very exciting!


----------



## Shinji (Jan 25, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> why does everyone keep writing *a!ito*?



refers to agito and akito


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh! 

shamelessly shows off new sig.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 26, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> shamelessly shows off new sig.



follows @lk3mizt's example and 'shamelessly shows off new sig' and avatar 


*Spoiler*: __ 



stupid bishies and there off gender looks lol, im fine with orca looking female xD, works better i suppose


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 26, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> follows @lk3mizt's example and 'shamelessly shows off new sig' and avatar
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



XD

well about yours man! whats wid da pink ji lol


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 26, 2008)

theres nothing wrong with the colours lol

its simca so those colours suit her 

u shud get yours changed too... its lookin old now xD


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 26, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> theres nothing wrong with the colours lol
> 
> its simca so those colours suit her
> 
> u shud get yours changed too... its lookin old now xD



i know man, depends if i can be arsed lol


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 26, 2008)

i watched the anime for airgear lol... episode 12... HOLY S***  coudnt stop laughing, absolutely hilarious... and the way onigiri did a train impression while upside lol... and wtf was up with his speed when he went into perverted mode


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 26, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i watched the anime for airgear lol... episode 12... HOLY S***  coudnt stop laughing, absolutely hilarious... and the way onigiri did a train impression while upside lol... and wtf was up with his speed when he went into perverted mode



smacked into the ground by ringo LMAO!!

THE PIGBROTHERS FAILED! XD


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 26, 2008)

and do remember after kazu just won his race and gets congratulated by everyone, u see ikki rasing his arm... thwack!!!!! right in the throat  and the stupid noises they make for getting hit... this anime almost killed me on episode 12, the amount of wtf lol bits was insane


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 26, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> and do remember after kazu just won his race and gets congratulated by everyone, u see ikki rasing his arm... thwack!!!!! right in the throat  and the stupid noises they make for getting hit... this anime almost killed me on episode 12, the amount of wtf lol bits was insane



or like when ikki was facing the girl in the final match lol

(gaaah gaah gaah) making those stupid faces "hah typical caveman" LMAO!


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 26, 2008)

ahh

kazu and onigiri "snap out of it... ok, we know she's hot but get a grip man!" lol

episode 5 i think had the bit with the mushroom in it lol and ikki gets all happy with tyhat stupid face lol

and what about episode 17 when he's playing janken against that hammer dude lol, and when the hammer dude misses lol... that part with ikki dancing around saying "u missed me"lmao


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 27, 2008)

Sup guys 
Lol the anime  They should totally do a second season of it, I found it hilarious. So many WTFISTHATLOL moments.
By the way, I come bearing some artwork~ it's not very good, just a quick sketch of Kanon. Cause Kanon gets no love from the fangirls XD


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 27, 2008)

That's cuz Kanon is an annoying fruitbasket


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 27, 2008)

I lurve Kanon  Even if he is an annoying fruitbasket with annoying musical terms in every speech bubble XD


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 27, 2008)

I feel as if I have to step in and defend Kanon, who gets no fandom love. 

1. His guitar case is actually some kind of crazy powerful ultrasonic weapon, which looked extremely scary, even though Kanon decided against using it in the White Wolves match due to all the collateral damage it would cause (not before blowing out all the lights, of course). That's pretty badass, right there. He also managed to scare off Gabishi when he attacked Sora, and Gabishi is pretty scary himself.
2. He's been saddled with being Exposition Guy, which is a thankless task.
3. He's clearly one of the smarter characters of the younger set, and whenever he opens his mouth, he obviously knows what he's talking about. He was dead-on when he told Kururu that her propping up Ikki's talents was only holding the team back. Also, if Agito agrees with you, you're probably right. He manages, without too much trouble, to manipulate Ikki and Ringo into fighting each other and to manipulate Kururu into siding with the White Wolves Clan; granted, Ikki's not terribly bright, but still. 
4. I'm in the minority here, but I find his straightforward devotion to Ringo (stealing her chair and all) sweet rather than creepy and stalkerish. First of all, to be fair, being a stalker is pretty much part of the Tuner job description, as it makes them better at what they do; you could also say that Kanon can't really help how he feels, if Tuning really is the same as falling in love, which was outright stated 10 or so chapters ago. Second of all, he seems pretty level-headed and self-deprecating about his obvious crush on Ringo. He puts her interests first: he did something that he knew would make Ringo really angry at him (engineering a fight between her and Ikki) because he decided that Ringo addressing her issues with Ikki was more important than preserving her regard for him. That he adheres to his crush even though he's completely ruined whatever tiny chance he had with her is kind of awesome.
5. I tend to side with characters who annoy Ikki. 
6. He looks like a teenaged version of Ichimaru Gin from Bleach, and his devious side and smirky facial expressions (even though his eyes are open) remind me of Gin. I guess if Kanon had ten years on him and never opened his eyes, he might be more popular. Hee.
7. Let's consider the, er, dubious heterosexuality of a lot of the male main cast: Ikki is pretty much AT-sexual (despite hot girls throwing themselves at him, in some cases literally), Akito is very clearly gay for Ikki, Sano's known as the "homo" for good reason, Kazu is relentlessly Ikki-focused (just read his mental monologues during the Gabishi fight), and so on. I think Kanon, with his canon (hee) crush on Ringo, stacks up rather favourably. True, he's not the butchest of guys, but get back to me when he's a flaming hairdresser, like a certain character. Ahem.



> Hes still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and should die for interfering with Ikki and Ringo's love



Dude, you really think that Ikki and Ringo will end up together? I think we can pretty much stick a fork in that pairing (not that that ever stopped anyone, heh); I guess it's not completely impossible, but I'm guessing that Oh!Great decided at some point along the line that he'd written himself into a corner with Ikki and Ringo and wanted to take things in a different direction, explaining Kururu. (Also, while Kanon technically "interfered," his actions only wound up bringing them closer, which is what he intended anyway.)


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2008)

Hes still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and should die for interfering with Ikki and Ringo's love


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 27, 2008)

good _essay_ MRain65. I never had any issues with him before!


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Kanon took Ringo's first kiss, I don't like him


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 27, 2008)

he did? 

i forgot! damn that bastard!


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah not many people do. And its not like Ringo will let him go near her anyway she always gets pissed at him and such. I just want Ringo and Ikki to hook up since she has liked him since first chapter than Kururu comes in around the hundred chapters and suddenly shes the "one" etc.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 27, 2008)

i dont know who i prefer! i want Ikki x Simica, Ikki x Ringo, Ikki x Kururu!! 


fuck. they're all the same to me!


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

I support Kilik x Rika  , I like Ikki x Ringo x Kururu , Kazu x Emily


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 27, 2008)

wtf? down with that bastard Kilic!  he told Ikki-sama to go home! he cannot be forgiven!! 

and yeah, Kazu x Emily ftw! 

I like Ikki x Ringo x Kururu x simica!


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Kilik is  , I can't wait till he owns Nike and regains the true title as gem King


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 27, 2008)

^ oh, Kilik was the original gem king?


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, when he defeated Sora and was taking his wind regalia, he lost his gem regalia


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 27, 2008)

> Yeah not many people do. And its not like Ringo will let him go near her anyway she always gets pissed at him and such. I just want Ringo and Ikki to hook up since she has liked him since first chapter than Kururu comes in around the hundred chapters and suddenly shes the "one" etc.



Fair enough. It is a bit of a bait and switch, as it's rare that the main female love interest is introduced so late in the story, if that's what Kururu is. Ringo is awesome--when she's Crazy Apple mode, not so much the rest of the time--but Kururu fits the shounen manga female love interest mould better. She's talented, but in an area other than the hero; her abilities are not really offensive in nature (they're support-oriented and the technological equivalent of "healing" or medical abilities, which such characters often have); and while she can be appropriately spunky, she's also sweet and shy. 

Ringo, on the other hand, is ruthless and bitchy (when she's in Crazy Apple mode). I like her much better in that mode, and the Ikki beatdown administered in the Ikki/Ringo fight was glorious, but it didn't exactly scream true romance. Of course, Ringo has indicated that she dislikes being burdened with SF and the Thorn Regalia and would ditch both if she could, so I guess there's a slim chance that they could still wind up together.

And on a different note, because I haven't spammed this thread enough tonight already....

As far as pairings go, I'm kind of sold on Agito/Nakayama, even though it probably has the least buildup of any of the main pairings. It's hilarious that somehow Agito's lack of open hostility is significant to me: "OMG, he's not cursing at her! It's twu wuv!" HAHAHA. I don't know why it is that Emiri was so accepting of Nakayama's crush on an alternate personality, but I found it amusing.

...What makes me curious, though, is that Oh!Great has established a) that Nakayama has Tuner potential, b) that Akito is the only one who can tune Agito and c) that Kazu is in possession of the Flame Regalia and will therefore need a Tuner. I'm guessing the above mean that either Agito and Akito will integrate--how would that work, exactly?--or Nakayama will wind up as Kazu's Tuner, which would throw a big wrench into the relationships (as Oh!Great loves doing, apparently).


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 27, 2008)

MRain65 said:


> Ringo is awesome--when she's Crazy Apple mode



that reminds me... i still need to finish my ringo sig xD


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 27, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> that reminds me... i still need to finish my ringo sig xD



better not be pinkish this time man lol


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 27, 2008)

MRain65 said:


> I feel as if I have to step in and defend Kanon, who gets no fandom love.
> 
> 1. His guitar case is actually some kind of crazy powerful ultrasonic weapon, which looked extremely scary, even though Kanon decided against using it in the White Wolves match due to all the collateral damage it would cause (not before blowing out all the lights, of course). That's pretty badass, right there. He also managed to scare off Gabishi when he attacked Sora, and Gabishi is pretty scary himself.
> 2. He's been saddled with being Exposition Guy, which is a thankless task.
> ...



.........I'M SCARED. Someone's actually DEFENDING Kanon? ....It's a wonderful day 
To be honest I'm not big on the whole Agito/Nakayama thing. The fact that she just came out of the blue pretty much doesn't make it big on me...and the fact that Agito is a personality. -is really just a huge AgitoxAkito fan, even though it can never really happen- 
She has never met Akito yet has she? That would be quite interesting... XD


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 27, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> better not be pinkish this time man lol



hmm... its not pinky but rather something else? but its looks ok... i kinda did a poor job on it but meh...

and i joined that street fighter thread...


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 27, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> hmm... its not pinky but rather something else? but its looks ok... i kinda did a poor job on it but meh...
> 
> and i joined that street fighter thread...



well done puther!!


----------



## Kuroi (Jan 27, 2008)

@MRain
TLDR



spaZ said:


> Yeah not many people do. And its not like Ringo will let him go near her anyway she always gets pissed at him and such. I just want Ringo and Ikki to hook up since she has liked him since first chapter than Kururu comes in around the hundred chapters and suddenly shes the "one" etc.



Haha, priceless. The author throws in a curve ball to your fairytale love story shit and you don't like it. Contrary to popular belief, love isn't predictable; I'm glad the author made it a little more complex and realistic with Kururu's introduction.


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 27, 2008)

> The fact that she just came out of the blue pretty much doesn't make it big on me...and the fact that Agito is a personality. -is really just a huge AgitoxAkito fan, even though it can never really happen-



Well, yeah. You'd think this would come up at some point. The only way it can really work is if Agito and Akito are integrated, and somehow the Agito traits remain dominant...or something (seeing as how Akito is gay for Ikki and all). I have no idea how integration of multiple personalities works anyway, although Oh!Great would probably make something up to fit what he wants no matter how it worked in reality.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 27, 2008)

MRain65 said:


> Well, yeah. You'd think this would come up at some point. The only way it can really work is if Agito and Akito are integrated, and somehow the Agito traits remain dominant...or something (seeing as how Akito is gay for Ikki and all). I have no idea how integration of multiple personalities works anyway, although Oh!Great would probably make something up to fit what he wants no matter how it worked in reality.



I always assumed that Akito and Agito had somewhat of a relationship...Agito wants to protect Akito more than anything else, and Akito is Agito's tuner. The tuners and kings seem to usually have a sort of romantic intrest with one another, and Akito/Agito is the only male-male example of this to date. So I think it could be possible if it were intergrated as such.


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 27, 2008)

i'll ask the same question agian to keep the discussion going... predictions anyone?

(i do apologies for being boring lol)


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 28, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> i'll ask the same question again to keep the discussion going... predictions anyone?
> 
> (i do apologies for being boring lol)



hanji puther... predictions? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a!ito goes wtf crazy on orca in the next few chaps... that is if he feels anything for emily's friend (forgot name lol) and if he doesnt... well then were gonna have him acting his normal cool self and pulling off a win anyway... hopefully lol... or...

the battle may be postponed due to outside interference possibly by a higher up... eg nike/sora or one of the other kings of genesis


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> hanji puther... predictions?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



(balle balle)

hanjio puther

i guess aeon clock might show up again and interupt the fight between them i guess lol

anyome else?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 28, 2008)

theres a chance akira might show up too... the guys pretty cool in his own right is akira... but the guy in my sig owns xD


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 29, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> theres a chance akira might show up too... the guys pretty cool in his own right is akira... but the guy in my sig owns xD



He's pretty much the only person to have died in this series XD


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 29, 2008)

^ yeah! 

SpitFire ftw!!


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 29, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ yeah!
> 
> SpitFire ftw!!



BANZAIII!!.....

double team wid aeon

TIME.....FLAME....

awesomeness xD


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 30, 2008)

sorascans where is the scan  the new raw should be out by friday hopefully


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

Oooo I loved the anime .. the manga continues?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> sorascans where is the scan  the new raw should be out by friday hopefully



good question..


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 30, 2008)

Gillian Seed said:


> Oooo I loved the anime .. the manga continues?



ye from chapter 104


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 30, 2008)

Gillian Seed said:


> Oooo I loved the anime .. the manga continues?


Read it from the beginning, the anime skiped alot and overall sucks ass.


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

What missing content :WOW

I remember reading one of my favorite manga's then watching the anime, and it was stripped of allot of content 

I wanted to put my fist in my TV


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 30, 2008)

A lot of the fights were changed up a lot from the manga, trust us and read it from the beginning.

Plus, the chicks look better in the manga than on the anime... you just don't really get any fully exposed boobs.


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> sorascans where is the scan  the new raw should be out by friday hopefully



dont make go into hulk mode again >_<x

seriously...u dont want to make me angerrrryyyyy.......


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

> the chicks look better in the manga than on the anime


Scimica chan


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 30, 2008)

Gillian Seed said:


> Scimica chan



RINGO-CHAN


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 30, 2008)

simica-chan!! ringo-chan!! kukuru-chan!!!


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 30, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> simica-chan!! ringo-chan!! kukuru-chan!!!


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

Swallow loli chan


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 30, 2008)

Gillian Seed said:


> Swallow loli chan



Dumbass-chan (Ikki) xD


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 30, 2008)

Emily-chan for me, kthx.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 30, 2008)

Gillian Seed said:


> Swallow loli chan



phail. 





@Phantomx: yeah, Emily-chan FTW!


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 30, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Emily-chan for me, kthx.



yay for Emily-chan xD


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

Scimica  

You all should worship the air under her panty shots


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 30, 2008)

Gillian Seed said:


> Scimica
> 
> You all should worship the air under her panty shots



LOL

or GRAAAAASP the mightyness of her rack 

(i think we shud stop now and move on to another topic lmao)

do you think ringo has the heart take down ikki, even if he does make to the Final Stage of GS tourney... ?


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

Im gonna leave this thread for a while the spoilers will kill me


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 30, 2008)

^ lol

*writes spoilaz!


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

Mean Mean Mean Man U fan


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2008)

Ringo is my favorite girl by far in this manga.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2008)

ringo ftw... even though simca's cool too


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 31, 2008)

I think the Crazy Apple side of Ringo is about as hot as it gets in the manga


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 31, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I think the Crazy Apple side of Ringo is about as hot as it gets in the manga



AYE O-O;;

(dark room time) LMAO


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I think the Crazy Apple side of Ringo is about as hot as it gets in the manga



lol tru... but there may be suprises yet 



dark0samurai said:


> AYE O-O;;
> 
> (dark room time) LMAO



theeri xD 

how goes the video editing? lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 31, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> lol tru... but there may be suprises yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its all god man, still @ uni like lol

might call it a day, we need to get some folio-age in (basically recorded music) prolly use my mobile init lol


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2008)

just it call it a day lol... i might continue researching for the at project... i havent bin back to the website in ages... i wonder how they're gettin on... a prototype was made lol and to be honest it wasnt up to scratch


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 31, 2008)

Gixa I love your new Sig and avy  Ringo's pretty there


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Gixa I love your new Sig and avy  Ringo's pretty there



glad ya like


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 31, 2008)

omg nice set, gixa!!! 

*tries to rape!


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 31, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> glad ya like



HOW COME NO 1 LIKES MY SIG!! T____T;;

The K Team FTW!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 31, 2008)

^ lol. gimme some green sticks and i'll like your sig!


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> omg nice set, gixa!!!
> 
> *tries to rape!





 @ rape

and puther... yours is the k team, thats why lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 31, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ lol. gimme some green sticks and i'll like your sig!



green sticks?????:amazed

and hanji!! K TEAM FTW!


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> green sticks?????:amazed
> 
> and hanji!! K TEAM FTW!



green sticks meaning plus rep... i think lol

k team...  The A team... brings back memories


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 31, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> green sticks meaning plus rep... i think lol
> 
> k team...  The A team... brings back memories



lol bt as badass as the family guy version of the A team xD

on the site btw


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2008)

im on site too... u keep running lol

nyways is there any sign of the new raw chapter anyone?


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 31, 2008)

urge to kill....rising...xD


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> urge to kill....rising...xD



kill me...? u can try puther 

and i checked all sites for raws... no sign of it yet, hope fully soon though

o yeh, puther, i made another ringo siggy hehe... not as good as the one i have know but its worthy of being called my sig


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 31, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> kill me...? u can try puther
> 
> and i checked all sites for raws... no sign of it yet, hope fully soon though
> 
> o yeh, puther, i made another ringo siggy hehe... not as good as the one i have know but its worthy of being called my sig



i wasnt on about kill you man, that can wait lol

i was on about waaaaaaaaiiiittt for the raw -___-;;;


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> i wasnt on about kill you man, that can wait lol
> 
> i was on about waaaaaaaaiiiittt for the raw -___-;;;



 i see

and ive also got the spitfire animated gif i wanted know as well hehehe

im gonna make it better though... the quality of it is dry


----------



## spaZ (Jan 31, 2008)

argentum-moon

chapters out


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 31, 2008)

^ yay!!


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just read 192 raw.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Agito/Akito has a THIRD personality, and holy hell is he hot. (Shotacon, table for one? Hee.) He also has nifty eye crosses, but they look like the letter X.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 31, 2008)

are you fukken serious!?!?


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 31, 2008)

YUUUUSHHHHAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## spaZ (Jan 31, 2008)

Link removed
192 raw

um wtf


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow A!ito's eyes are fucked but I don't think hes a gravity child or anything but this might just be the new power or awakened power that he has gained wow amazing chapter can't wait for the summary.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 31, 2008)

^ no hot linking. 

but who gives a fuck!?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 31, 2008)

spaZ said:


> argentum-moon
> 
> chapters out


Fukken A! **


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 31, 2008)

Agito has the Sharingan!


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _192 Summary_ 






whatever181 said:


> lol i was really tired and was preparing to sleep when i suddenly saw the chapter... guess i'll give a quick cover up on what happens before i head in =.=
> 
> 1. agito talks about the "magical" properties of water, how in the mere difference of 100 degrees centigrade it could change from 3 states, solid -> liquid -> gas and its other properties... he also talked about during his time in the wind g-men, he heard about a country (known to him but he didnt mention which country specifically here) which has the technique to manipulate the special properties of water...
> 
> ...







Props to whatever.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 1, 2008)

^ omg thanks for the trans!!

FUKKEN AWESOME!!


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2008)

I can't say i like how

*Spoiler*: __ 



A!itos third personality 


looks like 
Looks too pretty boy'sih.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 1, 2008)

^ looks awesome! 

i fucking love the new look!!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I can't say i like how
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i agree... its just a bit meh, but as long as he wins the battle its all gd 

still, awesome chap and wtf with
*Spoiler*: __ 



ikki feeds agito? lol


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2008)

I need to catch up on this manga


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 1, 2008)

.....HO JESUS D:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I do NOT like A!ito's new personality....it's...bleh D= Looks too much like Spitfire...I think it's ugly compared to A!ito...I liked the way he looked just fine >_< Oh well...as long as it wins the fight with this new unlocked power.



Frankly, it shocked me X_X


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 1, 2008)

holy shitttttttttttt
that was unexpected. i realy realy hope this change is gonna make sense. this manga is too shallow, just too many holes. hope this one wont be the next one.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2008)

I sadly dont have much reading time these days, I watch more anime, because of the amount i push myself at work, so i need the dumb fun


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 1, 2008)

It already seems like an unessacary plot hole to me  Let's hope it doesn't end up that way.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 1, 2008)

heh awesome


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like A!tio might show off more kooler moves after all, but i wonder how long he can keep in that state until his other personalities start to resists... or e cud stay in that state throughout the GS




??maybe??


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 1, 2008)

^ all the personalities are going to merge on day! imagine that! Akito will all the powah!!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 2, 2008)

read 191 in scan and seeing a!ito kicked in nuts...  his expression was well hilarious

and wtf in the last panel after orca's chattin about the fairytale of a princess etc and   a!ito comes out with 'you coud've at least made her a town's princess' lol


----------



## fxu (Feb 2, 2008)

I seriously couldn't read shit. Too......... messy ? .. idk :\

Please, don't use the Diffuse filter for the grays anymore...


----------



## spaZ (Feb 2, 2008)

I really hate how sorascans quailty is now its really hard to look at it since its all blurry and the grays have some weird shapes in it.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, it's either that or just raws :\


----------



## spaZ (Feb 2, 2008)

They should just typesett on the raw it looks better than what they are doing to the scans.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 2, 2008)

spaZ said:


> They should just typesett on the raw it looks better than what they are doing to the scans.



This was one of the main reasons we were so strict with our recruits... and why the tests were so difficult. Unfortunately most of us have too much stuff to do, so we're down to maybe 3 cleaners *sigh*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 2, 2008)

Shinji said:


> You should read Beck, its an amazing manga



o rly?

synopsis NAO!


----------



## spaZ (Feb 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> This was one of the main reasons we were so strict with our recruits... and why the tests were so difficult. Unfortunately most of us have too much stuff to do, so we're down to maybe 3 cleaners *sigh*



Well than again the raws where better before but now there just to small so its hard to clean lol


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 2, 2008)

We'd had to work with really crappy raws before... but yeah, the raws had generally been pretty good around the time when Sora surfaced :\

Ah well, it's not my business... I retired from Kuu... too busy nowadays.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 2, 2008)

omg Phantomx you used to work with Kuu? why did you guys stop scanning!?

you guys were teh best!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 2, 2008)

^ OMFG, you were the one behind the joke pages!?!?!?!

I FUCKING LOVED THOSE!!

i remember reading one particular chapter where you handed over the scans of Air Gear to someone else. that particular issue had 6 double pages! 

your were ranting about those!

*plus reps for making me lol, everytime i read them!!


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 2, 2008)

It's been a long time since I've read/reread chaps... what chapter was that one? >_<


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 2, 2008)

i cant remember now! 

but damn, you've got teh skillz!

IOU rep though..


----------



## Shinji (Feb 2, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> o rly?
> 
> synopsis NAO!



check out this : crazy pastor

Here is the synopsis of the manga with the dls: Here

here is some pgs to peek your interest 







heres the manga thread: Here

This manga seriously gives me the chills

And A!ito is looking epic in at the end of ch, though i have no clue whats going on


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 4, 2008)

What are we talking about agian??????


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 4, 2008)

@PhantomX. Respect!  Those joke pages were teh funny


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 4, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> It's been a long time since I've read/reread chaps... what chapter was that one? >_<



*reps* xD

cheers for the scans


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 4, 2008)

i remember the page from chap 126 lol... the one which had kazu saving the water queen... when he catches her... that joke made me 

seriously appreciated were those pages


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 4, 2008)

Ownage


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Ownage



LMAO!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2008)

lol, PhantomX is awesome!!

gotta rep him!!


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 4, 2008)

Hah, you can't even see half the things we wrote when it's shrunk like that 

Hey, if any of you go to any other forums where Air Gear might be liked, let them know somewhere that Kuu is recruiting everything but proofers (just send them to the Kuu forums or application thread), and to apply so that we can continue releasing. This includes raw providers. Thanks guys.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 4, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Hah, you can't even see half the things we wrote when it's shrunk like that


Yeah i know, but i have an account at Photobucket so i couldn't be arsed to up it on Imageshack


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 4, 2008)

Is Ikki still the leader of Genesis?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2008)

nope. he's been deposed!


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 4, 2008)

He never really considered himself leader of Genesis anyway... he was first and foremost the Koga leader.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 4, 2008)

Who Deposed him? Was it Nike?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 4, 2008)

Nooo.. Sora..


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2008)

Sora and Nike.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 4, 2008)

They're both Sora 

And I guess I never considered him leader b/c he never did anything with Genesis, lol.

This manga needs more Yoshitsune, he's the best chara (aside from Emily)


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 4, 2008)

Lol i knew Sora was a traitorous bitch, and Nike is a rapist bastard.
Spitfire is the best character


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2008)

too bad he's dead.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 4, 2008)

Spitfire was so gay... he coulda been tapping the horny Pledge Queen, but decided to be flaming with Aeon instead... no respect for a man like that 

Though he gets props for being the only guy to actually kick the bucket. I salute him!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2008)

what's the deal with the time guy?? why isn't he dead?


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 4, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> too bad he's dead.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will now cut of my left testicle


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2008)

*brings equipment!


----------



## spaZ (Feb 4, 2008)

Who knows he probably survived after the last attack and hes probably going after Kazu right now to get the flame Regila.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 4, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> This manga needs more Yoshitsune, he's the best chara (aside from Emily)



ahh,he does need to be in the manga doing something more often... even if its tapping girls without his glasses 

his regalia just rules


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2008)

so why the fuck was he protecting kazu during that fight?

*remember where he was using Sora's techniques against Sora and Nike??


----------



## spaZ (Feb 4, 2008)

Who knows, something could of happened to him after the fight when he survived I guess.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 4, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> anyways, join my FC!  FC ftw!!
> 
> bye!



i went ahead and joined ...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Who knows, something could of happened to him after the fight when he survived I guess.



clone maybe?  

anything can happen in this manga.



gixa786 said:


> i went ahead and joined ...


----------



## spaZ (Feb 4, 2008)

A clone... that would be just dumb..


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2008)

forgive meh. 

but seriously, i dont see how he survived and spitfire didn't.


btw, what's so special about these gravity kids? what's with the eyes? is it PNJ or the eyes are as a result of something...


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 4, 2008)

the eyes must be a result of something... perhaps the dna used to create them... or something thats similar in each of 'em


----------



## Shinji (Feb 4, 2008)

I want to see Kilik vs Nike already 

Not fodder which is about to be defeated by A!ito


----------



## Mangekyō (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh wow i finally found the main Air Gear thread, yay!!!!


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 4, 2008)

I want to see Yoshitsune vs. any of the Regalia dependent Riders... he would kick their asses with the Rumble Regalia in a second.


----------



## Mangekyō (Feb 4, 2008)

Mmm, I wanna see Kazu display some skill with the flame regalia..


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2008)

We've a long road ahead of us.


----------



## Mangekyō (Feb 4, 2008)

Heh, yep. Lots of action to look forward to.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2008)

who is yoshitsune again??


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 5, 2008)

The skateboarding, videogaming rumble king of trident.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhh!!

i'm so bad with names!


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 5, 2008)

whens the next chapter out anyone?????


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 5, 2008)

Probably thursday or friday 
Lol after reading back the last page...seems like some major shit is gonna go down soon XD


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 5, 2008)

hopefully we'll be able to move on from the current fight soon... i wanna see a fully made storm regalia in action


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2008)

forget storm regalia!

sharingan a!ito FTW!!


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 5, 2008)

This form of A!ito....resembles Spitfire a little too much for my tastes.
I miss Kanon more than anything though xD I'm in love with the creepy grinning pervert


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 5, 2008)

i wanna see funny moment now... also the storm regalia xD

when  kuururururururu gunna come back xD


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mang said:
			
		

> Mmm, I wanna see Kazu display some skill with the flame regalia..


I dunno, I wouldn't want to see Kazu even attempt to put those regalia on yet. He is no where near ready. A feature of the true kings so far is that they can run their roads and use their infinity atmosphere's without regalia. The regalia just makes it easier for them. Kazu right now is just about able to do the flame road trick (which agito can replicate anyway). I'd wan to see him first developing the basics of the flame road before even attempting to don the regalia.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 5, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> i wanna see funny moment now... also the storm regalia xD
> 
> when  kuururururururu gunna come back xD



something funny, like this?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> something funny, like this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



LMAFO!!!! OMG!!

that is the best page ive seen!! lol w00000t


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 5, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> LMAFO!!!! OMG!!
> 
> that is the best page ive seen!! lol w00000t



that is one of the funniest moments in airgear definitely... look up...


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> that is one of the funniest moments in airgear definitely... look up...



Remember when onigeri was talking about who kissed ikki xD

Or that part where ikki was visualising who he liked, then he punches onigeri in the face lol


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 5, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> Remember when onigeri was talking about who kissed ikki xD
> 
> Or that part where ikki was visualising who he liked, then he punches onigeri in the face lol



ye i remember those bits  ...


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ye i remeber those bits  ... cant find the chapter in which those panels are in
> 
> do you remember which chaps they were?



haar, here

m8s taking the piss:


and who he was thinking of:


LMAO


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 5, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> haar, here
> 
> m8s taking the piss:
> 
> ...



thats the ones


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> thats the ones



what other bits can did we find funney? :S cant remember man lol man


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 5, 2008)

I read some chapters and its by far > then the anime X3


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 5, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I read some chapters and its by far > then the anime X3



as far as story and art goes ye... but the soundtrack for the anime is win win


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> as far as story and art goes ye... but the soundtrack for the anime is win win


I loved the ending theme


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 5, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I loved the ending theme



the ending is cool with motion sped up in the video to make it look like ur on at's lol

the whole 2 osts are win


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 5, 2008)

The ending is cool it sorta looks like he's blading on walls its awesome


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> something funny, like this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ugh... the English... IT BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURNS!

That's the one thing about sora-scans that makes me not read them :\


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 6, 2008)

Who do you guys think Ikki should end up with? I think he should bang Simca


----------



## Muk (Feb 7, 2008)

what chapter are we on again?

lost count XD


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2008)

191 is the lasted scanned chapter.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 7, 2008)

a little side note, volume 20 will come out on march 17th


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 7, 2008)

Still havent read more. fuck work. 
[Plans one month vacation]


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 7, 2008)

what about the scans for 192? 

the wait is killing me!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 7, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> what about the scans for 192?
> 
> the wait is killing me!



scans normally from one week after raw on/after thursday... sometimes longer... hopefully scan should be here by fri/sat if not today


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 7, 2008)

Gixa

If i quit work i wouldn't be able to pay for my anime/manga habit :brokenawesomesmiley


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Gixa
> 
> If i quit work i wouldn't be able to pay for my anime/manga habit :brokenawesomesmiley



... i was joking, but meh, i get what you mean...


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 7, 2008)

need new chap now... me smash keyboard!


----------



## Six* (Feb 7, 2008)

almost time for the raw again... 

a!ito pwning time


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2008)

Six said:


> a!ito pwning time


And he better do some ?ber pwning so i can forget about his new boyband look.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 7, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> And he better do some ?ber pwning so i can forget about his new boyband look.



boyband ... 

a!ito's ownage should be something to see... unless orca makes him scream like a sissy


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 7, 2008)

I lol'd at boyband 

I hope Orca doesn't make him cry like a sissy  Is A!ito a gravity child too?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 7, 2008)

Air gear is like one of the hardest mange to clean, be happy that they can get it out in a week lol.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

cud his eyes be like the sharingan?? lol or jus summat for show..


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> cud his eyes be like the sharingan?? lol or jus summat for show..



they cant be sharingan puther ... but they must be like that to represent something... perhaps his sissy looks?


----------



## Athrum (Feb 8, 2008)

Chap193

here it is, the scans are horrible though


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

oh, please, can you put that on MediaFire for me? please!!


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> they cant be sharingan puther ... but they must be like that to represent something... perhaps his sissy looks?



  lol prolly, lol your are u lot saying that Ai!to is a siss y even tho he was already ages ago...


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> lol prolly, lol your are u lot saying that Ai!to is a siss y even tho he was already ages ago...



ye akito was, but this version looks more of a manly sissy 

@alk3mizt im uploading it now... its kinda a large file lol 30k


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ye akito was, but this version looks more of a manly sissy



chipp taunt " you a sissy"


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 8, 2008)

I see we have some Guilty Gear fans in here


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ye akito was, but this version looks more of a manly sissy
> 
> @alk3mizt im uploading it now... its kinda a large file lol 30k



thanks!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> I see we have some Guilty Gear fans in here



darksamurai over there is a ridiculous fanboy when it comes to guilty gear 

i like the game... but not that much


----------



## Athrum (Feb 8, 2008)

i thought that this "new" Character was the real Fang King the personalities of Akito and Agito combine but it seems it's a 3rd personalty (sigh) this is getting a little old...anyway, his name is Rindo


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> I see we have some Guilty Gear fans in here



a played in a tourny @ town, twas a gr8 night i have to say, we managed to get the finals recorded, i'll see if i can get a hold of erm and post them on the site or on gaytube (youtube)


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

X-T said:


> i thought that this "new" Character was the real Fang King the personalities of Akito and Agito combine but it seems it's a 3rd personalty (sigh) this is getting a little old...anyway, his name is Rindo




*Spoiler*: __ 



rindo ka? 

from agito/akito to rindo lol

this chap was ok but i think this fight was kinda dragging... even though its only bin a few chaps since a!ito first saw orca*sigh*


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> rindo ka?
> 
> from agito/akito to rindo lol



*Spoiler*: __ 




that doesnt fekking make any sense @ all... but @ least he kick his arse and get the girl in the end wid style xD


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

*awaits DDL.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> *awaits DDL.



hurry up then dude!! alpha blade and gamma blade your arse lol j/k dude


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> hurry up then dude!! alpha blade and gamma blade your arse lol j/k dude



it failed first time lol... ive compressed into smaller file and uploading now


----------



## Athrum (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah the file i put there wasn't very user friendly xD the scans are garbage and the size is huge...


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

X-T said:


> yeah the file i put there wasn't very user friendly xD the scans are garbage and the size is huge...



as long as we have a raw im not fussed


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

*waits patiently!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

thank darksamurai for the help *sigh* it took forever

Link removed


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WOW. Sharingan A!ito is FUCKING AWESOME!!

look at what he did to Vercin's neck. isn't that too deep a cut??


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



he's definitely strong... but more than 2 personalities is f'd up lol hopefully we can get to some sleeping forest or cap sora and trident next in nex few chaps...


----------



## ricc (Feb 8, 2008)

Asshat...


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> he's definitely strong... but more than 2 personalities is f'd up lol hopefully we can get to some sleeping forest or cap sora and trident next in nex few chaps...



possibly lol


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> possibly lol




*Spoiler*: __ 



they better lol... and wtf ... the way that a!ito put the cloth around emily's friend


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> they better lol... and wtf ... the way that a!ito put the cloth around emily's friend




*Spoiler*: __ 



straight personality this time init lol.. i guess he's gunna stay in that mode for a while til summat big is gunan go down l8r in the GS chaps, then prolly make out wid the girl lol


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 8, 2008)

Just took a look at the raw and the "new" A!ito was pretty wicked tbh, im pleased.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> straight personality this time init lol.. i guess he's gunna stay in that mode for a while til summat big is gunan go down l8r in the GS chaps, then prolly make out wid the girl lol




*Spoiler*: __ 



make out with emily's friend  does he even feel for her? and y not tbh lol... i wonder what the rest of koga will think of his new form 




@klown 
*Spoiler*: __ 



his new personality did own big time lol, even if he looks like a sissy from a boyband


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm sooo pleased!!

i hope Vercin's not dead though..

and about Akito's personalities... eventually they'll all disappear right?


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



probably... not sure, i guess we need more info on his new peronality first... perhaps when he goes bk to team koga with the girl we'll know how the 3rd personality came to be

and whos vercin again lol? dont u mean orca?


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

all plzz 
*Spoiler*: __ 



wow grad everyone is pleased lol..




gixa 
*Spoiler*: __ 



meh lol.. the koga is gunna be amazed or are gunan be killed by him... he cud even have pity on them for not progressing well enough for the GS..


----------



## Shinji (Feb 8, 2008)

the double page with kaito was pretty


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> all plzz
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



i hope he does  be funny to see lol

*pointing* "you are all going to die"  

@shinji ~ ye double pages by oh great always look awesome


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i hope he does  be funny to see lol
> 
> *pointing* "you are all going to die"
> 
> @shinji ~ ye double pages by oh great always look awesome



ROFL


----------



## spaZ (Feb 8, 2008)

Just read the summary wow this manga is truly getting amazing.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Just read the summary wow this manga is truly getting amazing.



AYE, tis amazing..not only just amazing...but FEKKING AWESOME!


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Just read the summary wow this manga is truly getting amazing.



linkage to summary please


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 8, 2008)

Is that the only scan of it? It's kinda bad >_<

And while it IS getting more violent/exciting... the story is kinda losing any coherence it had, which is disappointing T_T


----------



## spaZ (Feb 9, 2008)

Better then Chocolate

better raw

summary

*Spoiler*: __ 





> well, chapter starts with akito and agito both locked away in a cage with agito protesting to be let out, while questioning the new "guy" on what is going on and why "he" is there together with them... in the double spread on the next page, the narration in the background says "the sudden entrance which exorcises the demonic dragon! the one who released the new personality is none other than the brother, kaito!?"
> 
> after stopping the bleeding on his thigh, orca comments that he has only seen the new eye-cross, which is different from gravity children, in the data once and he refers to it as "brain charger".. pyon-girl then begins to talk about the reason behind the "gravity children project" and even earlier, about the development of AT and this is revealed to be an attempt at solving the problem of "lost energy"... narration then proceeds to talk about how inefficient our electricity generation is with a major portion of energy being lost in the many processes... and the process of retrieving that lost energy is called "co-generation"... pyon-girl then says that if we're able to reduce that "lost energy" to "0",it would basically be revolutionary thing... with that in mind, high-efficieny motors equipped with energy-retrieval mechanism called AT, and those special beings who were able to fully-utilise those mechanisms, the gravity children, are created...
> 
> ...


----------



## Athrum (Feb 9, 2008)

well, at least we now know who's the real Fang King...


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heh, Nakayama looked totally flummoxed by "Agito" being all gentlemanly and whatnot. Given that his kind words were preceded by and followed by his gleefully beating the tar out of Orca, though, part of me wants to scream at her to run for it. Creepy, creepy, creepy.

I wonder what Ikki will make of A!ito's "true" or "original" self. Also, I doubt Rindo will willingly relinquish control to the other personalities, now that he's been "freed," but it's not as if he's some kind of berserker mode, either. I guess Agito's character arc will involve him getting back control from Rindo.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 9, 2008)

Err... it's kind of hard to believe that BOTH other personalities had thought Agito was the Fang King and they both had recollection of each other, but not Rindo... that's liek some fucked up selective schizophrenia or something.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks for the summary!


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2008)

messed up story

i guess a!ito arc will go on


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

does anyone have the Air Gear OST?

I've been looking for it!! 

can you please upload on mediafire if you have it?

will rep.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 9, 2008)

both airgear ost's found on this page just read through it to find


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

*tries to read...


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 9, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> *tries to read...



tries to read? its in english on my com... lol

copy and paste the link into google and search it and when the link shows up just click translate on the right hand side of the link


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

lol, i know! thanks!!


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 9, 2008)

They need to hurry up and show what crow's doing ;______; its been awhile i wonder what type of training his doing for the storm king regalia...


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow...that's one wacky wacky chapter ;_; I'm missing Akito and Agito already! XD And...you know I was just starting to like Orca too.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 9, 2008)

wow, just wow. 193 is amazing. the art is just superb.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 9, 2008)

It's Oh! Great, his art is always superb... it's just his bubbles and his scripts that are annoying :\


----------



## spaZ (Feb 9, 2008)

Well it pretty much is one of the hardest mangas to clean lol


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

he retired. long time ago. 

he was sooo awesome! he still is btw.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 9, 2008)

what happened to the airgear fc...? it kinda died and the main owners forgotten about it too lol


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 9, 2008)

X-T said:


> Used to?
> Phanny you broke up with Kuu?



I didn't "break up" I just am on an extended "leave of absence" due to large amounts of real life stuff to tend to at once. 

I miss doing joke pages >_<


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 9, 2008)

What chapter did Ikki get his storm regilia?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

not yet...


----------



## Six* (Feb 9, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> What chapter did Ikki get his storm regilia?


chapter 200...


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 9, 2008)

^^It hasnt even got that far yet


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, but Manga artists like to have special occasions on the "00" chapters


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 9, 2008)

^^Haha.....not funny


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh wow...new chapter owned. Some unexpected occurances imo.
.....am I the only one who likes Orca? I think he's so awesome XD 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Too bad Rindo probably killed him...


----------



## spaZ (Feb 9, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> What chapter did Ikki get his storm regilia?



maybe because he doesn't have one yet...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 10, 2008)

i wonder when the scans for *192* will come out.


----------



## isanon (Feb 10, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> not yet...





Six said:


> chapter 200...





spaZ said:


> maybe because he doesn't have one yet...


i think he heans when ikki used the prototype against ringo ...


----------



## ricc (Feb 10, 2008)

isanon said:


> i think he heans when ikki used the prototype against ringo ...



That was Bagram.


----------



## isanon (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah well since its the only regalia ikki have used its probably what he meant. 


he probably meant wind regalia when he wrote storm


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

Didn't Genesis have four kings? I can only remember Nue, Spitfire and the Rumble King (whatever his name was)
Who am i forgeting?


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 10, 2008)

I will share some art with you x3 Here, tis Orca.


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 10, 2008)

so ;o when does the new chapters usually come out anywayz?...


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 10, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> so ;o when does the new chapters usually come out anywayz?...



usually once a week or every 2 weeks, not sure anymore lol


----------



## Six* (Feb 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Didn't Genesis have four kings? I can only remember Nue, Spitfire and the Rumble King (whatever his name was)
> Who am i forgeting?


Gem King, Nike.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

Six said:


> Gem King, Nike.


Ah of course! 
I don't really like him so that's probably the reason i forgot bout him.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 10, 2008)

now that sky king sora's back theres still 4 kings... 

...spitfire


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 10, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> now that sky king sora's back theres still 4 kings lol...
> 
> ...spitfire



BIG TRIBUTE TO SPIRT FIRE EVERYONE!!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 10, 2008)

spitfire... he was one flamey dude s


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 10, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> spitfire... he was one flamey dude s



 AYE he was laddy xD


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 10, 2008)

rindo is pretty cool tbh... he reminds me of gotenks and hiruma with his cocky style and look lol and he was hittin pretty well on nakayama


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 10, 2008)

Lol okay I'll join in. To Spitfire.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 10, 2008)

drinks on new personality aswell xD 

and drinks on me becomming a chuunin xD


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 10, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> drinks on new personality aswell xD
> 
> and drinks on me becomming a chuunin xD



kanpai!!! s

... with the 193 having 'to be continued' on it means we have another chap next week doesnt it? i read on a website, that no airgear next week?


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 10, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> kanpai!!! s
> 
> ... with the 193 having to be continued on it means we have another chap next week doesnt it? i read on a website, that no airgear next week?



eeeeeeeehhhhhhh??????

now why did you have to kill the buzz man ??


----------



## spaZ (Feb 10, 2008)

With Rindo coming out Kogasmaru pretty much can rape sleeping forest and genesis, now we just need Kazu though to get strong enough so he can use the regilia also Ikki needs the storm now to.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 10, 2008)

spaZ said:


> With Rindo coming out Kogasmaru pretty much can rape sleeping forest and genesis, now we just need Kazu though to get strong enough so he can use the regilia also Ikki needs the storm now to.



they all need to be @ a high level, the GS isnt gunna be easy in the next chapts ahead


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

I wanna see more of Buccha after A!to has done his shit, he really need more screentime.
Being the badass he is.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I wanna see more of Buccha after A!to has done his shit, he really need more screentime.
> Being the badass he is.



tru... buccha hasnt done much of nything lately, and same with onigiri... even though he's comedy material 



dark0samurai said:


> they all need to be @ a high level, the GS isnt gunna be easy in the next chapts ahead



ye they do... i just want to see them own as a team, would be so awesome, and then they can follow up with there victory pose


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> and same with onigiri... even though he's comedy material


Meh, fuck Onigiri. He can ride around peking under Emily's skirt all day for all i care.


----------



## tgre (Feb 10, 2008)

Emily should take Onigiri's spot. Onigiri is useless.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 10, 2008)

Him and Buccha are useless right now they haven't been given any screen time at all and made pretty much no growth. Though Buccha is growing again right now because of spitfire.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 11, 2008)

We need Buccha go into beefcake mode and kick some forest-ass


----------



## tgre (Feb 11, 2008)

The level he's at... he'd still fail miserably.

Kazu needs to get the flame regalia, Buccha needs to beef up and become a fucking wall, Ikki needs to be the prodigy he is and get plotfucked to stardom, Emily needs to fuck Kazu, Onigiri needs to die, Agito/Akito just need to survive.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 11, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> We need Buccha go into beefcake mode and kick some forest-ass



LMAO!!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 11, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> We need Buccha go into beefcake mode and kick some forest-ass



qft... beefcake mode 

i just wanna see some regalia vs regalia action


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 11, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> qft... beefcake mode
> 
> i just wanna see some regalia vs regalia action



tru tru! i wanna see some proper action in the later chapters..

the author needs to push on with the progression of the team, they need to be sick!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 11, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> tru tru! i wanna see some proper action in the later chapters..
> 
> the author needs to push on with the progression of the team, they need to be sick!



aside from rindo... the rest are pretty much not up to scratch just yet eh, so some more training shoul indeed be shown... with perhaps another B rank battle to show their progression as a team, rather than individually... even though after training it will probably be a straight jump to GST


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 11, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> aside from rindo... the rest are pretty much not up to scratch just yet eh, so some more training shoul indeed be shown... with perhaps another B rank battle to show their progression as a team, rather than individually... even though after training it will probably be a straight jump to GST



aye man, but theres a lot of elite training to be involed here man, im still pertty certain those guys who attacked rindo where supposed to train the K team  lol but im not bumping that up again lol


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Feb 12, 2008)

was there a chapter released this past week?


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 12, 2008)

tenten-2-20 said:


> was there a chapter released this past week?



chap 193... raw

192 is still to be scanned


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 12, 2008)

gaddaymn!! nice sig, gixa!!


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 12, 2008)

Guys why is the fang king so SHIT!!!. Seriously everyone has said he has gotten weaker.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 12, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Guys why is the fang king so SHIT!!!. Seriously everyone has said he has gotten weaker.



lol we have no idea why tbh


----------



## Athrum (Feb 12, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Guys why is the fang king so SHIT!!!. Seriously everyone has said he has gotten weaker.




Actually the guy who finished Orca like he was nothing (Rindo) is the true Fang King, so he's even more powerful than when Agito fought Akira


----------



## tgre (Feb 12, 2008)

I want more Kogarasumaru... OG-sensei is on a fucking new character introduction drive and he needs to be stopped


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 12, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> gaddaymn!! nice sig, gixa!!



thx 

and rindo is seriously awesome... koga's new secret weapon? doubt it, but i wonder what the others are gonna think lol

also new chars would be gd if they were king level females, we dont see many, other than benkei and the 4 in SF


----------



## Ben Beckman (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anybody have any links to the raws and/or translations for chapters 192 and 193


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 13, 2008)

spaZ said:


> the linky
> 
> better raw
> 
> summary



raw an summary for 193


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh yeah gais, new chapter in a few days  CAN YOU DIG IT?
Poo D: I'm sick >_<


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 13, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> raw an summary for 193



awesomeness! new chapter.. finally lol was getting bored and frustrated


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 13, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> awesomeness! new chapter.. finally lol was getting bored and frustrated



193 was out last week 

o well... i checked that site u was making nyway... looks interesting


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 13, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> 193 was out last week
> 
> o well... i checked that site u was making nyway... looks interesting



i prolly must have seen it and cudnt remember, ive d/ld it now

and yeh cheers for the...suitable feedback lol


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 13, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> i prolly must have seen it and cudnt remember, ive d/ld it now
> 
> and yeh cheers for the...suitable feedback lol



 thats a 1st class response... 

i was searching ebay for an airgear game when i came across these lil things... there the size of a pinky finger


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 13, 2008)

AWWWWW I've seen those! Those are Pinky St. Dolls that were sold with Volume 13 in Japan! I want one  So cute....

Gixa I LOVE your new avy. Kilik is one of my favorites


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> AWWWWW I've seen those! Those are Pinky St. Dolls that were sold with Volume 13 in Japan! I want one  So cute....
> 
> Gixa I LOVE your new avy. Kilik is one of my favorites



thx  tbh it looks kinda cool even though its a grey in colour with a pink tint to it lol

and i never new that stuff was sold with the volumes...  will have to buy the later volumes if possible then, get some free goodies


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 14, 2008)

Cool, i wantz the one to the far right.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 14, 2008)

They are all the same you only change the torso 
There is also a ringo one


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 14, 2008)

Awww I still can't get over how cute the dolls are...the funny part is every doll the company makes is interchangeable so you can put him in a dress XD

@gixa: lol tbh, I like the pink tint to it XD I'm pretty sure Kilik has pink hair


----------



## Athrum (Feb 14, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> @gixa: lol tbh, I like the pink tint to it XD I'm pretty sure Kilik has pink hair



It's more of a greyish purple than pink


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

^reminds me of beetroot juice, the colour tint that is lol

@d-kun - would be funny if kilik's hair colour was like that ... it kinda does suit him too 
that dress that a!ito wore when he beat down all those guys from trident? would be funny to see it 

@darksamurai -


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^reminds me of beetroot juice, the colour tint that is lol
> 
> @d-kun - would be funny if kilik's hair colour was like that ... it kinda does suit him too
> that dress that a!ito wore when he beat down all those guys from trident? would be funny to it
> ...



cheers m8 XD


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> cheers m8 XD



no prob 

still no sign of new raw or 192 scan...


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> no prob
> 
> still no sign of new raw or 192 scan...



seen the pictures to 193, not to bad man, if you loko bad in the pages, we've been talking about it when u was away


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> seen the pictures to 193, not too bad man, if you look back in the pages, we've been talking about it when u was away



i know lol... cos i was postin bk there too 

so what ya think gonna happen in 194?

... and im searching for 194 raw as we speak... no sign of it yet


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i know lol... cos i was postin bk there too
> 
> so what ya think gonna happen in 194?
> 
> ... and im searching for 194 raw as we speak... no sign of it yet




*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe that dude rindo owned @ might coem back and do an ultimate on him lol, maybe the sister might sort things out, i dunno really


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> maybe that dude rindo owned @ might coem back and do an ultimate on him lol, maybe the sister might sort things out, i dunno really



possibly... it tends to happen in most shonen... but orca got owned big time, would be kinda dumb if that happened 

would be better if they just went back to team koga... and we saw mor of either team koga training or one of the other teams... preferably SF


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> possibly... it tends to happen in most shonen... but orca got owned big time, would be kinda dumb if that happened
> 
> would be better if they just went back to team koga... and we saw mor of either team koga training or one of the other teams... preferably SF



yeh....................put street fighter on


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> yeh....................put street fighter on



it doesnt work over the internet 

and i still cant find 194... o well, someone else'll get it nyways


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> it doesnt work over the internet
> 
> and i still cant find 194... o well, someone else'll get it nyways



LMAO if anyone can find it, just link it thanks


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 14, 2008)

@gixa: I think it IS pink  Because of Simca and all...god I'd die laughing though. He's supposed to be all serious..and he comes walking out in pink hair 
Yeah, the company that made that Akito doll...up until then they made only girl dolls...so most of the other outfits you can put him in are girly XD


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> @gixa: I think it IS pink  Because of Simca and all...god I'd die laughing though. He's supposed to be all serious..and he comes walking out in pink hair
> Yeah, the company that made that Akito doll...up until then they made only girl dolls...so most of the other outfits you can put him in are girly XD



a guy with pink hair...............

 

tbh, without his glasses, kilik looks a lot younger than he is  

akito is a straight up sissy... i died laughing at his voice in the eng dub


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> a guy with pink hair...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao remember the part in ep 12 where agito was bitching @ the team, cudnt stop laughing init lol


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 14, 2008)

LOOOL I hope Kilik his pink hair...that would make my life 
YES HE DOES XD He looks a lot younger without them...with them on he looks like he's in his twenties XD I noticed...in the flashbacks when Kilik was young, he looked...REAL young XD Like...9 or 10
tbh, I died laughing at his jap voice XD It was so...girly X_X


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> LOOOL I hope Kilik his pink hair...that would make my life
> YES HE DOES XD He looks a lot younger without them...with them on he looks like he's in his twenties XD I noticed...in the flashbacks when Kilik was young, he looked...REAL young XD Like...9 or 10
> tbh, I died laughing at his jap voice XD It was so...girly X_X



kilik sounded well funny ... I should rewatch anime, see if can catch a glimpse of his hair colour in it 

@darksamurai - im watching episode 12 now


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 14, 2008)

LOOOOL GOOD LUCK  TELL ME YOUR FINDINGS.
.............
...............
WAIT KILIK WAS IN THE ANIME?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 14, 2008)

Kilik ain't in the anime.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 14, 2008)

Good good. I thought I might be going crazy for a second there


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Kilik ain't in the anime.



he is 

he's in episode 14 in rika's flashbacks, he has greyish sort of hair... should have been pink tbh 

kilik's the one who's grabs onto rika and pulls her into the dust cloud 
and then we see sora lying on the ground... almost dead lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> he is
> 
> he's in episode 14 in rika's flashbacks, he has greyish sort of hair... should have been pink tbh
> 
> ...



i seriously cant remember that dude :S


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 14, 2008)

OH HOLY FUCK VEOH HERE I COME

LET RACHAEL PUT AN END TO THIS  (This is my new fave smile fyi)


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

Gameplay

heres quick link... just drag the slider of the stream to 5 min 20 sec and u'll see someone pull rika into dust cloud... thats kilik lol


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 14, 2008)

LOL O HAI KILIK 
Shows how much attention I pay to my anime XD


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> Gameplay
> 
> heres quick link... just drag the slider of the stream to 5 min 20 sec and u'll see someone pull rika into dust cloud... thats kilik lol



cheers, i'll look into it in a bit, if i can lol


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> LOL O HAI KILIK
> Shows how much attention I pay to my anime XD



LOL 

there was a bit earlier in episode 14 with the old sleeping forest lined up fully
but tbh i can only tell sora, spitfire and kilik, the rest i have no idea who they are


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> he is
> 
> he's in episode 14 in rika's flashbacks, he has greyish sort of hair... should have been pink tbh


I seriously have no memory of that what so ever, but if you say he's there then im sure he's there.
Could be that the fail of the anime has made me repress my memories of that show.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I seriously have no memory of that what so ever, but if you say he's there then im sure he's there.
> Could be that the fail of the anime has made me repress my memories of that show.



i dont mind the anime at all... it was hilarious


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 14, 2008)

The anime was funny XD The voices did it for me. I had no memory of it either tbh...but I Looked and lo and bohold, guess who I found XD
LOL YES. I just came across the part with all of them...I recognize Kilik, Sora, Spitfire, Ine, umm...Falco I think his name is...then I'm lost


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> The anime was funny XD The voices did it for me. I had no memory of it either tbh...but I Looked and lo and bohold, guess who I found XD
> LOL YES. I just came across the part with all of them...I recognize Kilik, Sora, Spitfire, Ine, umm...Falco I think his name is...then I'm lost



lol... i cant remember the others

the anime was hilarious lol... some of the puns that they used just made me roll around laughing 

the ol' sleeping forest look awesome


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 14, 2008)

LOL AND THE EXPRESSIONS! They do look awesome  Much better than the new sleeping forest imo.

.......gais I'm getting into plushie making slowly but surely..when I get good I'll make a Kilik plush and give him pink hair


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> LOL AND THE EXPRESSIONS! They do look awesome  Much better than the new sleeping forest imo.
> 
> .......gais I'm getting into plushie making slowly but surely..when I get good I'll make a Kilik plush and give him pink hair



cool... i'd like to see some finished ones, especially kilik with pink hair lol

episode 12 has the best expression eva seen in airgear... either that or episode 17 and 18 LOL


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 14, 2008)

LOL just about every ep had a face that I loved...sort of like  XD

Will do  Tomarrow I'm getting to work on Kanon...he will be my first, because I like Kanon and he has quite an easy design XD I'll get pics up when I finish him


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> LOL just about every ep had a face that I loved...sort of like  XD
> 
> Will do  Tomarrow I'm getting to work on Kanon...he will be my first, because I like Kanon and he has quite an easy design XD I'll get pics up when I finish him



 look forward to it

ep18 - when ikki dodges the hammer guys punch playing janken and starts dancing around saying he missed  my fave bit


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 14, 2008)

Who's joke page is that? o_o


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 14, 2008)

LOL! 
Ep 12...the whole thing about Ikki being 'dinky'...god the faces...and the funeral music XD I died

@PhantomX Lol my friend Sara made it...me and her were joking around. XD She asked "How come there's no pictures on his screen?" I said cause he's probably looking at porn and she came up with that  She eventually did the whole page


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> LOL!
> Ep 12...the whole thing about Ikki being 'dinky'...god the faces...and the funeral music XD I died



ep12 -  the bit with ringo and reference of sailor moon  ridiculous

and the worst bit when ikki chops kazu in the neck and starts running away from emily LOL

i have to admit the bit where ikki goes gaga over the leader of the other team... (darksamurai's avy) is a hilarious bit


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 14, 2008)

LOL YES! I think alot of the manga's humorous moments were funnier in the anime because of voice and music and such XD


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 14, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> LOL!
> Ep 12...the whole thing about Ikki being 'dinky'...god the faces...and the funeral music XD I died
> 
> @PhantomX Lol my friend Sara made it...me and her were joking around. XD She asked "How come there's no pictures on his screen?" I said cause he's probably looking at porn and she came up with that  She eventually did the whole page



Yeah, it didn't ring a bell with me XD


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> LOL YES! I think alot of the manga's humorous moments were funnier in the anime because of voice and music and such XD



ye thta they were 

animated airgear looks cool

even if the story was messed up lol


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 15, 2008)

UNF UNF NICE SIG. KILIK. 

Bah going to school...I'll get to work on Kanon plush as soon as I get home


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2008)

Was i the only one thinking the animation in the AG ainme was just fuckin horrible?


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 15, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Was i the only one thinking the animation in the AG ainme was just fuckin horrible?



doubt it lol

i always like to see anime of my fave mangas

and AG anime didnt have insanely horrible art, rather just average compared with the manga



Deidara_kun_007 said:


> UNF UNF NICE SIG. KILIK.
> Bah going to school...I'll get to work on Kanon plush as soon as I get home



have fun ... i have holidays


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 15, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> doubt it lol
> 
> i always like to see anime of my fave mangas
> 
> and AG anime didnt have insanely horrible art, rather just average compared with the manga



The art in the manga is just amazing... great ink artwork..


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 15, 2008)

^ahh... i always love the double page spreads 

they always look ... not only that but to be able to do the art work within only a week is


----------



## Athrum (Feb 15, 2008)

The only thing i didn't like about Kilik in the manga was the way he looked older when he broke Sora's legs and when he appeared before Ikki he looked a lot younger..


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 15, 2008)

X-T said:


> The only thing i didn't like about Kilik in the manga was the way he looked older when he broke Sora's legs and when he appeared before Ikki he looked a lot younger..



ye i noticed that too... and if ya take off his glasses when he meets ikki he looks younger than ikki 

a little chap 194 spoiler
*Spoiler*: __ 



Google translation of a spoiler for chap 194... 

Karasuma aspect of the child's借り出さin disaster relief. 

YAKE different reasons caused Orca & Caesar. 
ROKETTORANCHA凛squamous people using assault. 
凛get sucked in a deep underwater pace squamous people fainting from lack of oxygen… 
Nakayama kiss of life from the brink. The third round is underwater warfare.

basically the fight continues... rindo vs someone, in an underwater battle? and nakayama helps rindo to breath by giving the breath of life... at least i think thats the basics of it


----------



## Jack of All Trades00 (Feb 15, 2008)

Chapter 194 is already out? O_o, I can't find it.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 15, 2008)

can you not read he said spoiler that doesn't mean the raws already out.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 15, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> doubt it lol
> 
> i always like to see anime of my fave mangas
> 
> ...



Sometimes...the art for the anime was just...UGH. But other times it was fine.

LOL LUCKY D:< Hah I'm on my vacation now. -slurps -  OK MINOR SETBACK WITH KANON PLUSHIE. ....the damn sewing machines kept acting up...all three of them...so I'm starting to do it by hand and it's taking forever


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 16, 2008)

no raw yet?


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Sometimes...the art for the anime was just...UGH. But other times it was fine.
> 
> LOL LUCKY D:< Hah I'm on my vacation now. -slurps -  OK MINOR SETBACK WITH KANON PLUSHIE. ....the damn sewing machines kept acting up...all three of them...so I'm starting to do it by hand and it's taking forever



vacation... nice 

by hand always does take forever lol... and all 3 sewing machines  that must hav been annoying

and still no sign of raw


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh it was very annoying. I was ready to throw something out the window 

Aww the raw is taking forever


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Oh it was very annoying. I was ready to throw something out the window
> 
> Aww the raw is taking forever



i sometimes wanna throw my com out the window, but thats just me .......... 

i found the ova episode of AG in subs on veoh, i thought it didnt exist in subs but there u go


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok now I am going to complain the sorascans is taking a long time for 192 its taking forever lol.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 16, 2008)

Add him to your messege if you can >> 

plus we shudnt really be bothering sorascans anywayz, they've been doing a good job so far, we shud thank them for bringing air gear to online.

(bump them anywayz) xD lol


----------



## Gillian Seed (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello i haven't been here in a while


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah and no one cares but nice job at spamming. 


yeah they have but its been over 2 weeks since the last chapter and I just want to read it so bad hahaha.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

^ only one rom that pisses me off and its guardian heroes because its on the sega saturn... and the only way to make sega saturn emu work is when u have an iso disk burned... for some reason even when i have the iso disk with the guardian heroes rom on it it still never works 

o well enough of that, wheres the new chapter 

tbh you should watch the ova till the end lol... ikki pulls off a pretty cool win... even though it was kinda simply done


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh god that sounds like a nightmare 

I DUNNO I'M STILL WAITING

Lol okay when I have some time (Like...say...now XD) I'll check it out till the end


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

Do you have a link to the ova I haven't seen it yet.



EDIT: 4000th post


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

If you'd like I can get you one easily 
-goes to get-


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 16, 2008)

still no chapter!?!  

i'm slowly losing it!


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

There ya go

EDIT: I could only find the dub so I hope that will suffice


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

spaZ said:


> EDIT: 4000th post



ahhhhh!!! the 4000th post taken from under my nose 

i didnt mind the dub version of airgear... although there was a subbed version on veoh when i last checked...


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

ORLY 

Well I just grabbed the first one I could find XD

I actually prefer dubbed...just because Akito's original japanese voice split my ears


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> ORLY
> 
> Well I just grabbed the first one I could find XD
> 
> I actually prefer dubbed...just because Akito's original japanese voice split my ears



not only agito but also ikki's voice too... not only that but i watched the dub first so i prefer the dub... and with the ost of airgear having all the singing done in english except for the opening, watching in dub is better in my opinion...


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

I actually prefer all of the dubbed voices...I think the english voices can better fit the funny scenes. And I like Kazu's dub  In other news...this smiley is fucking great.

OH. Has anyone ever noticed how similar Hallelujah and Allelujah from Gundam 00 look to Akito and Agito?


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> I actually prefer all of the dubbed voices...I think the english voices can better fit the funny scenes. And I like Kazu's dub  In other news...this smiley is fucking great.
> 
> OH. Has anyone ever noticed how similar Hallelujah and Allelujah from Gundam 00 look to Akito and Agito?




i still have yet to gundam 00  was waiting for more episode to be released

this smiley is funny  lol

the dub voices are much more hilarious  i agree... especially agito's when he's pissed off in a funny way ... episode 12 coming to mind


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

I've really never watched it...I'm just an avid 4chan surfer and came across them  Hallelujah is like Agito...he's pretty much insane..and you can only see his left eye..and it's gold XD Allelujah is Akito, soft and kind with a blue right eye. I think they're split personalities that got seperated. Pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 







 When I first saw them i was like, AKITO/AGITO 

LOL YES. AGITO'S DUBBED VOICE. When I first heard it I burst into a giggle fit

Yush long live


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> I've really never watched it...I'm just an avid 4chan surfer and came across them  Hallelujah is like Agito...he's pretty much insane..and you can only see his left eye..and it's gold XD Allelujah is Akito, soft and kind with a blue right eye. I think they're split personalities that got seperated. Pics:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



lol those 2 do remind you of agito/akito... not only that but they also remind me of sai from hikaru no go... they have the same bishie type look to them 

i can still remember the agito in episode 12  i think airgear in the dub is funny due to them cursing left right and center, every episode, especially agito lol

... and episode 10, agito when he's attacking ikki, and suddenly gets chomped on...................

the scream he let off made me fall of my chair, literally, and roll around laughing


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes sai! Now that you say that...yes they do!  Lol Hallelujah and Allelujah..their names are a pain in the ass.

Yes!  they curse so much more...

AHAHHA HIS SCREAM. AND IT WENT ON FOR LIKE..FIVE MINUTES


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

wtf the ova is the battle right after the geneisis crap lol, anyway does anyone know where the sub version is i can't find it on there and i can't stand watching the dub any longer haha


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

)

i cant tell if thats sub/dub since it doesnt work on my pc for some reason 

and veoh's earch engine is just plain annoying me now lol 

@d-kun ~ that scream was ridiculous... i watched the sub version of that and it was no where near as funny 

and... sai was an awesome char


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

Lol Veoh search=fail 

Lame it's not working on mine either D=


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 16, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Lol Veoh search=fail
> 
> Lame it's not working on mine either D=



watch out for the quotes "asshooolllllleee!!...ikki: hmmm..guess i am xD"


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

nah even that is the dub


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

> anyways, the manga comes out in japan on wednesdays. Shonen usually provides us with the scan on friday. But he is currently MIA so ya..
> 
> if anyone's interested here are some japanese blogs with their opinions on the latest AG chapters



also i cant seem to find an eng sub... only spanish *sigh*

and above is some japanese blogs about latest chap development... if ya wanna read


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

*cries* More wait


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 16, 2008)

Hulk-sama has arrived ¬¬...


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

since the regular person who gets everyone the raw is off at the moment i guess we have no choice but to wait it out... we should have airgear emoticons for this, not hulk


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

We should take bets on how long it'll take 
In the meantime I'll occupy myself with Gundam 00


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> We should take bets on how long it'll take
> In the meantime I'll occupy myself with Gundam 00



4 days max...

and im watching kekkaishi at the mo 

edit: 1000th post was dedicated to AG thread as should be


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats on 1000th post Gixa  
Now I'm playing Mario RPG...I THINK...THIS TIME IT'S OKAY


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 16, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> 4 days max...
> 
> and im watching kekkaishi at the mo
> 
> edit: 1000th post was dedicated to AG thread as should be



well done theeri-kun!!


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

argentum-moon

zomg sorascans is awesome 192 and 193 out


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 16, 2008)

spaZ said:


> argentum-moon
> 
> zomg sorascans is awesome 192 and 193 out


:WOW **

*Edit*
"Lind" sounds weird...


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

wtf why are they calling him lind thats sounds so gay Rindo sounds so much better. Does anyone have the raw I want to go and check this with some other translators.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

GAIS I HAVE A SORT OF UPDATE  I found this girls drawing on one of my favorite fanart sites...and she drew scenes from ch 194

IS DAT SOME CANON AKITO/AGITO?


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 16, 2008)

I have nothing against Sora, but according to the transers in my old group their TLer was categorized as "decent."


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2008)

I want this Avatar


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2008)

scans have arrived in our time of need 

those akito/agito pics might just be kanon ... no idea yet


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> argentum-moon
> 
> zomg sorascans is awesome 192 and 193 out



YAY!!  

finally!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2008)

last panel of 193... 'a super sadist fang'... one thing came to mind watching rindo...

super saiyan


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 17, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I want this Avatar


Im not letting it go without a fight!


----------



## isanon (Feb 17, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Im not letting it go without a fight!


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 17, 2008)

Lawlz! 
Awsome....although i didn't like the ending


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Im not letting it go without a fight!




Get out your weapons


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2008)

that video  
its funny cos i can somewhat understand what they're saying


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2008)

what is the latest raw?

and ddl and summary link please XD


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL A war has been waged while I was out 

LOL SUPER SAYIAN RINDO. I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE TO THINK OF THAT.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 17, 2008)

Is this some ownage in my Air Gear?...


----------



## qwan3356 (Feb 17, 2008)

Rindo, is just awesome, if agito/akito stay in that form, the Soras need to really watch out. wonder if Ikki can have a power up like that, lol


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 17, 2008)

Lindo's hair looks like it was based on SS2 Gohan


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rindo is badass. In these recent chapters, I've become a big fan of Agito. Before I always thought he was just running his mouth, but in these fights, his endearing personality really became apparent. And with the addition of Rindo, my questions on why he and Shinjuku's Crocodile are so different are finally answered.

For all of those who missed it, Rindo is the first personality. Basically, Rindo was just Rindo until he underwent GC experimentation. Then, under the theroy of conserving energy, he created Akito to take care of battles. Then under pressure of not wanting to fight anymore, Agito was created. So while this entire time, we've seen Shinjuku's Crocodile be so cold hearted towards Akito/Agito is because he knows that the REAL brother is Rindo. Or at least thats what I think.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2008)

rindo straight reminds me of gotenks... same ridiculously cocky smirk and hairdo... the only difference is his obvious maturity in the gentlemanly area


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL I find it kinda weird that Rindo was the original body....it's just different to me.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2008)

^ it seems right i think, to have rindo as the original body... he just seems like the original king... would have been better if there was more reference to him earlier on in the manga, that way most ppl would have been cool with him appearing now


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 17, 2008)

im cool with him appearing. He has WAY!!!more blood lust than Agito. I


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2008)

huh? is there 194 out now? link please


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2008)

^ it aint on the net yet unfortunately... 

still waiting for it 



Fire Fist Ace said:


> im cool with him appearing. He has WAY!!!more blood lust than Agito



ahh thats another thing i like about him


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 17, 2008)

Shud call this mode BESERKER really, since its over powering... im sure he wont last in that form for a while, id bet he doesnt do anymore funny faces just in case theres a comedy moment xD


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 17, 2008)

I've come to share with you...my South Park Kilik XD I found a thing where you can make your own South Park characters...and I attempted Kilik  Any suggestions?


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2008)

@darksamurai id say that would pretty much some it up for him 

SUPER... RINDO!!! 



Deidara_kun_007 said:


> I've come to share with you...my South Park Kilik XD I found a thing where you can make your own South Park characters...and I attempted Kilik  Any suggestions?



it looks almost like him... hmm, could do with some lighter shaded sun glasses  other than that it looks


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 17, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> I've come to share with you...my South Park Kilik XD I found a thing where you can make your own South Park characters...and I attempted Kilik  Any suggestions?



 ROFL!!!

Gixa: LMAO!!!


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 17, 2008)

Gais I'll do Kaito next  You'll LOVE this one


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 17, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Gais I'll do Kaito next  You'll LOVE this one



show us it 2mrwz, nn 

keep it going xD

we shud use them as maschotts for this thread


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 17, 2008)

LOOOOOOL Kaito is too funny


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 17, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> LOOOOOOL Kaito is too funny



LOL!!


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 17, 2008)

I really want to find out who this Uncle Minami is. I think Ikki might be the ultimate gravity child


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 17, 2008)

I certainly hope they don't make him some super gravity child thing, it would be much cooler if he trounced them all being a perfectly normal (yet gifted) kid.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 17, 2008)

Doppel Postu!


*Spoiler*: _Quick Summary from Whatever181_ 




1. koga and gang are helping to try and block the flood that is drowning the entire village. we are then shown the huge wall of water and the gang realise their futility and the temple head proceeds to tell the village head to have everyone seek refuge in his temple.

2. back to battle scene between orca and rindo, pyon-girl goes to try and help the in-shock-state orca while rindo carries nakayama off to seek shelter. while doing do, he tries to be funny by saying how they should stick their bodies close together (share body warmth?) under the shade of a tree and wait for the storm to pass by (while giving off a creepy laugh o_O obviously trying to do something funny huh? ) anyway, nakayama then asks to let her go and she wants to walk and starts talking something random which rindo doesnt understand (trying to avoid situation probably...)

3. orca is still in shock (more like having fits? i didnt know hyperventilation could cause that :S) and pyon-girl tries to help him and it's revealed here that it seems pyon-girl is his sister... orca's mind then slowly blacks out and he goes into flashback mode, while mentioning how the darkness that is slowly dawning upon him is scary and is like the time when he's diving into the bottom of the sea. we're then shown the time when he's being experimented on in the tower... orca then again comments on the fear he felt on the darkness of the sea and how he is alone being separated by everyone, how he couldnt see anyone and how no one could notice him in the thickness of the wall of water... in the shadows, we're shown comeone calling to someone called "sho" and he tells him to look at orca, and tells him that is how "geniuses" are created... somewhat saddens by what he hears then, orca is shown to sink into depression, again mentioning how lonely it is being a genius...

4. again back to battle scene, caesar seems to have survived orca's exploding fang and again seeks to revenge on rindo, claiming to ask from him to return on what is his (he's gone nuts, its crazy talk now -.-) and goes to fire a rocket at rindo. while he fires though, orca gets on the rocket, also keen on getting back at rindo while saying how it is all scary but extremely...fun!! (masochist aint he? "-_-) anyway, he's also shown to think how he has finally found another "genius" to dive into the depth (of seas?) together...

5. koga notices the blast and ikki seems to realise whats going on... while in the lake, orca starts circling the couple and rindo is suprised that orca is able to "run" in the water and comments how befitting the name "orca/demonic dragon" is on him... however, he soons realises that orca's high-speed "run" was meant to focus the water pressure to one point and increase the water pressure around them... rindo is shown to slowly drown as the water pressure forces the air out of his lungs and it's explained that this will cause black-out to occur (the moment when water enters the lungs, making the victim unconscious)

6. as death seems imminent to our hero, he is given a last breath of life from the princess!! with the breath full of life and feelings passed to him, an underwater deathmatch begins!!




Is Yayoi the first person to "lock lips" in this manga, btw? o_o


----------



## spaZ (Feb 17, 2008)

yours never worked


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, strange o_O


----------



## spaZ (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow took long enough for a real kiss to happen though she better not die while shes under there.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 17, 2008)

WOOT 194 
Gentlemen...I give you...:km and -wtf Kilik

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 18, 2008)

can someone please upload the raw on MediaFire!?!?


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 18, 2008)

I was a little confused at what exactly happened in 192 and 193, could someone help clarify it a little?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 18, 2008)

Basically gravity children were made so that no energy can be lost when they use the ATs so they use them to the fullest, and Rind is something like them except his power seems like it has a limit but he can to use the power of the ATs to the fullest but hes just a little different by being modified lol. (think of the druggies from gundam seed lol)


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 18, 2008)

I see, that makes much more sense than before, who was that Uncle Minami guy? And who was it that did the experimenting on Rind to make him different?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 18, 2008)

Minami is Ikki's father and I think he was the one who created the gravity children, and I think it was him who gave Rind that power "brain charger" is what its called.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay, yeah that would make sense. I also thought it could have been Kaito that did it, but considering they mention Minami in it, he would be more likely. Oh well, thanks for clearing things up for me. I wasn't really paying attention while reading and didn't want to reread >.<"


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 18, 2008)

wait... Rind is the third personality right?


he's a gravity child???

and who said Uncle Minami was Ikki's father?? i mustav missed that part.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Is Yayoi the first person to "lock lips" in this manga, btw? o_o



Nah, as far as i recall

Ringo X Ikki
Rika X Sora
Kilik x Rika
Akito x Ikki


As for Rindo, he's a "normal human" changed by uncle Minami to resemble a Gravity Child. Uncle Minami didn't create the GC's that doctor is dead and holding the Sky Regalia.
And once again we see the guy with the "Devil" fingernails, who the hell is that dude?! He appeared 3 times now, seems he has something to do with the 2nd generation of GC's.
I sure hope Ikki is just a normal human..


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 18, 2008)

X-T said:


> Nah, as far as i recall
> 
> Ringo X Ikki
> Rika X Sora
> ...



i dont think ikki is actually human @ all lol

what bugs me is that rindo's eyes "almost" represent the GC's eyes... i dunno if he was actually modified @ birth or something

i dunno if ikki is gunan lock lips wid Kururururu tho xD


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 18, 2008)

chap 194 raw

Link removed 


*Spoiler*: __ 



underwater battle sounds interesting... not only that but i think this battle may send rindo back and bring akito/agito bk out... possibly, also ikki and the gang may help/intervene in the battle, its possible...

ceasar and orca should just lay down and die already 






Deidara_kun_007 said:


> WOOT 194
> Gentlemen...I give you...:km and -wtf Kilik
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



wth!


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 18, 2008)

I have too much time on my hands  but the first one rules

Oh woah...from 191 to now, major shit has been going down. Excellent.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 18, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> chap 194 raw
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



YAY!

thanks!


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow! We gotz smex in 194~


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 18, 2008)

Namayaka..... (sp?)



  


OG! better not pull any stunts!


----------



## spaZ (Feb 18, 2008)

Rind is a normal human but he was modified so that he can get 100% use out of the ATs, it was just a different type of project than say the gravity children. 

It was stated long ago that Minami is Ikki's father he gave him and the other 3 girls to Rika so she could look after them.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 18, 2008)

^ if thats the case then ikki will be some souped up crazy lunatic experiment giving his ability to 'soar' in the sky 

typical of most shonen lol... 

ikki should be some normal human with a natural ability to use AT's  

would be so much more interesting and cool when he woops everyone and claims the rightful throne of 'king' of all storm riders

rindo is just some crazy dude... must have something to do with his brother perhaps, and his links


----------



## Type-07 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah It would be much cooler if Ikke was a normal kid using AT's and kicked everyone elses ass.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 18, 2008)

That's Kazu's job in the making.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 18, 2008)

what are we talking about again??? xP


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 18, 2008)

everyones chatting there own thing i think...

including me 

but i think its basically about ikki being a gravity child or something else or not and also rindo having the gc's eyes


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 18, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> everyones chatting there own thing i think...
> 
> including me
> 
> but i think its basically about ikki being a gravity child or something else or not and also rindo having the gc's eyes



Ah i see, well it we dont know what the author has cooked up for us yet, plus all that info about the eyes and ikki being somewhat  of a GC, could me there's gunan be a twist in the story soon....


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 18, 2008)

^ possibly, i hav to say that all this talk about GC's in the anga is just annoying


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeh I had hoped GC's were a phase.  A abarrier that was going to just make them super OP by overcoming it and then actually changing the AT world.  THis is taking too long.  OG always does that.  Remember the tournament mentioned at the start of TT?  The one taht JSUT started.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 18, 2008)

don't forget that TenTen is on a monthly schedule and the manga seems to be finishing after the tournament, Air Gear as around 100 more chapters to go.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 19, 2008)

The thing about the GC is so confusing...and it seems kinda tacked on.

IN OTHER NEWS. I'm thinking of being Kanon for Halloween (a while away I know ) I got a new Acoustic guitar today...gonna get a nice case and put his stickers on it. I just traced and cut out his ghost. He's ready to go on my shirt.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't forget to say random musical notes


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 19, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ possibly, i hav to say that all this talk about GC's in the anga is just annoying



aye laddy o-o;


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 19, 2008)

i took off that rindo sig cut out lol, might colour it in sometime if can be asked 

but for now yondaime looks pretty gd where he is


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Don't forget to say random musical notes



Never  I should cut out a bunch and hold them up when I talk 

SWEET MY BUDDY COLORED MY KANON LINEART   It was lexus-lime.deviantart.com who did it  She's an awesome colorer.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 19, 2008)

^ that looks ... and its going on your shirt?  u gonna wear some inline skates too for halloween?


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 19, 2008)

Inline skates and a bigass guitar-case.... sounds like a hazard to me more than a costume 

Deidara's gonna be mauling little kids as he makes his way to the myriad houses he's gonna hit up for sugar.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL  Sweet. I HAVE INLINE SKATES TOO. NO LIE. I WAS THINKING OF WEARING THEM. But I can't skate 

EDIT: I totally screwed the Ghost up XD I'll have to redo him before I can get pictures


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 19, 2008)

^ i wanted to see it too 

have ya fini the plushies? was it a kilik or kanon one again cant remember lol

im hardly a gd skater myself... went ice skating again last week after an eternity, was all over the place


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 19, 2008)

Lol at first...I drew the Ghost on felt. And that sucked ass and it was a pain  So I just got back from Walmart with black and silver (For the flute) sharpies and something called "Art Wear". You draw right on this paper, cut it out, and iron it right onto a shirt  It's perfect.

Aww the Kanon plushie! XD Messed him up, have to restart sometime. I'm hardly a 'crafty' person 

LOL I love ice skating!  I slip and slide all over though. XD It's so fun. I haven't been in years.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 19, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Lol at first...I drew the Ghost on felt. And that sucked ass and it was a pain  So I just got back from Walmart with black and silver (For the flute) sharpies and something called "Art Wear". You draw right on this paper, cut it out, and iron it right onto a shirt  It's perfect.
> 
> Aww the Kanon plushie! XD Messed him up, have to restart sometime. I'm hardly a 'crafty' person
> 
> LOL I love ice skating!  I slip and slide all over though. XD It's so fun. I haven't been in years.



i know the stuff lol, its like a vinyl, used it once if i remember correctly...

if the kanon plushie turns out ok should make one of spitfire or kilik next 

and i plan to go ice skating again this weekend... even though technically i could go ny day of the week


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweet  Someone knows what little old me is talking about 

If he does turn out okay I plan on doing Kilik XD Pink hair FTW.

AWW Your so lucky! I wanna go


----------



## Ricky (Feb 19, 2008)

Just when I thought 2 was enough, Agito pulls a third person out of his ass.  

I wonder how many more "personalities" he has.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 19, 2008)

I bet there's three more in there


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 19, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> I bet there's three more in there



if there was anymore in there his brain wud have exploded ages ago lol


----------



## Ricky (Feb 19, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> I bet there's three more in there



I would not be surprised at this point


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 19, 2008)

I know how you feel 

I got my ghosty traced on the vinyl stuff XD I'm doing another though cause I messed up the flute on the first one  And I got the stickers for my guitar case drawn up (read: Printed from someplace else and colored) 

EDIT: Here's the ghost I'm gonna put on my shirt  I still need to go get a red tshirt


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 20, 2008)

that ghost is well drawn

now i really want to see the finished shirt


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 20, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> I know how you feel
> 
> I got my ghosty traced on the vinyl stuff XD I'm doing another though cause I messed up the flute on the first one  And I got the stickers for my guitar case drawn up (read: Printed from someplace else and colored)
> 
> EDIT: Here's the ghost I'm gonna put on my shirt  I still need to go get a red tshirt



that ghost looks really cool


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ Hey thanks guys  I'll be sure be get pictures when I actually put Ghosty von Creepy on the shirt.

I'll also get the pics when I put the stickers on my guitar case


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 21, 2008)

^ omoshiroi  what stickers u putting on guitar? tool toul to emblem? i forgot what stickers he has on his guitar...


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll find a picture and show ya XD He has a Tool Toul To emblam, a Vans logo, and some other skateboard stickers


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 21, 2008)

^ cool 

in the meantime any sign of the raw anyone...


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 21, 2008)

Chapter 195's out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Long story short: Nakayama is injured by Orca (some kind of slash to the head), and Agito gets control of his body back from Rindo.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 21, 2008)

airgear chap 195 raw

( like this but much bigger )

Link removed


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 21, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> airgear chap 195 raw
> 
> ( like this but much bigger )
> 
> Link removed



cheers dude


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



agito coming bk is BS lol

i wanted rindo to remain for a bit longer


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 21, 2008)

yay! raw!

thanks!!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wth's up with the electricity around agito's hand? lol, is that because agito is returning to control or something?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 21, 2008)

maybe..


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, i cant believe he broke his way out! 

what about Akito?? Akita and Rindo will now be sharing that cage right?




lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 21, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



man... rindo/ssj is gone now lol and i think this fight is starting to drag on and on and on.. I WANNA SEE THE K TEAM!!!

fave quote: hey!...im gunna hit you yeh?"


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 21, 2008)

^ rindo is just badass  


*Spoiler*: __ 



i think akito should be released with agito... shoudnt he? and i wanted rindo to remain  he was so awesome... 

The way that oh great normally goes about with fights is that he leaves them at cliffhangers at the end of a chap and then right near the beginning of the next chap he brings everything to the table so to speak ... so nex chap we should hopefully see agito kicking some ass... or the fight finishing


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 21, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ rindo is just badass
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



enough about agito now... i wanna move onto the THE K TEAM! now..

and y cant akito's personalities get a long lmao, ifthey combitne into one being then he'll be ssj 3 xD


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 21, 2008)

^ ssj3 gay boi 

ikki n them may have to come and help agito...that would be pathetic *sigh*


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 21, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ ssj3 gay boi
> 
> ikki n them may have to come and help agito...that would be pathetic *sigh*



i wud like to see buccha action again, his legendary blod mucesle move xD from belly and buff lmao


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 21, 2008)

buccha in beefcake mode 

ye i wonder what his new training will produce for him... some new comedy mode perhaps? 

AND!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



the ultimate a!ito gif/emoticon has arrived


----------



## Athrum (Feb 22, 2008)

Im growing tired of this "personality" battle. This way we wont see an end to the Akito back story, although it seems that Rindo is the real character why the hell is Agito a stronger personality? OG should finish this, show us what really happened to Rindo in the past and why he created the new personalities, this is 3rd time there is an inner dilemma in Akito....


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

summary for chapter 195 by whatever181 ~ 
*Spoiler*: __ 





> chapter starts as a joke where the vilage old lady is volunteerinｇ to be sacrificed to the dragon lord of the lake but was stopped by ikki who tells her that it would anger the dragon lord instead  this of course earned the hurricane king a trashing by the old lady who insist that the dragon lord will be pleased with her "clean" body which she has preserved for 80 years ("-_-) anyway, in the corner, temple head comments that the dragon of the hurricane lake is crying...
> 
> back to the battle where nakayama is drowning and rindo is struggling with the water pressure still, we see orca lands a blow on the already unconscious nakayama (she bled?!!? O_O) in an attempt to anger rindo and make him more "fearsome" for orca to enjoy... this plan appears to fail however since rindo said he didnt give a crap abt her and a girl like her is just another person out of the 4billion in this world and continues saying that he doesnt need her anymore... with that, rindo creates shockwaves which results in bubbles to provide breathing space... but just as the batte is about to resume though, something weird appears to be happening to rindo and in the next page, we see a terribly angered agito trying to break his way out of the cage and threatens to kill them all (rindo included )
> 
> ...





also, theres a 1 week break so no chapter next week


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sounds like Rindo was trying to goad Agito into breaking free, which, if true, puts a different spin on the character. Awesome.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

MRain65 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Rindo was trying to goad Agito into breaking free, which, if true, puts a different spin on the character. Awesome.



from what it looks and sounds like ye... that must be the case... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i still want rindo bk


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 22, 2008)

OH GOD YES NEW CHAPTER  Brb reading~

EDIT: By the way, anyone who watches the Hellsing OVA...EPISODE 4 IS OUT TODAY  -waits for it-


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2008)

episode 4!?!

AWESOME!!


----------



## Sin (Feb 22, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> episode 4!?!
> 
> AWESOME!!


Winrar.

I just saw EP 3 last night.

Kinda offtopic, does anyone know where i can find Hellsing Manga?? One Manga had it, but they had to remove it, and I want to read it after watching the OVAs. (I saw the first 2 dubbed on TV )

Also, awesome, new chapter.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

try manga-destination.com

you'll have to register in forums and then u can read online
they have hellsing manga


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> try manga-destination.com
> 
> you'll have to register in forums and then u can read online
> they have hellsing manga



what are we on about again?


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

^ forget that lol

read summary on this page... i posted it ealier


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ forget that lol
> 
> read summary on this page... i posted it ealier



aye, 195 was rather ok have to say lol

rindo cud have carried on throughout some chapters


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

^ i know, rindo was winwin 
i guess he was used to pump agito full of the winwin formula and get him to become what rindo once was?


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ i know, rindo was winwin
> i guess he was used to pump agito full of the winwin formula and get him to become what rindo once was?



akito - sj
agito - sj
agito+akito - ssj2
rindo - ssj3 lol

theres your formula xD


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

agito is buffing up now and moving into the ssj3 stage 

next chap should have a pissed off agito wooping down orca


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome chapter 

But I have a question...does anyone here know how to make gifs?


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

i know how to make gifs... just havent done it in a while lol

The ultimate akito emoticon


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 22, 2008)

AWWW SO CUTE -saved-

I asked because I wanted a gif from the new Hellsing OVA...I wanted to make it when Schrodinger the Nazi catboy got his head blown off  But I dunno how


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 22, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Awesome chapter
> 
> But I have a question...does anyone here know how to make gifs?



Machinae Supremacy

or use adobe ready image....


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

^ thats an alrite gif making tutorial lol

ye use that... if youre still unsure... just ask


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 22, 2008)

Alrighty  Thanks guys <3 (You are guys, right? XD)


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

^ i just made a spitfire gif 

it looks... ok, i guess

will put it up tomorrow probs with my new sig


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 22, 2008)

OH boy!  I can't wait to see


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ i just made a spitfire gif
> 
> it looks... ok, i guess
> 
> will put it up tomorrow probs with my new sig



i wil be judging as usualy gixa


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

^ judge all ya like 

the gif is just a small one to put as an avy
the sig is just a normal image


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ judge all ya like
> 
> the gif is just a small one to put as an avy
> the sig is just a normal image



take a chill pill man lol


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

^  

i was trying to be funny lol, but i guess it didnt work that way 

nyways ive realised the closest game to airgear is probs sonic riders... playing that now


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^
> 
> i was trying to be funny lol, but i guess it didnt work that way
> 
> nyways ive realised the closest game to airgear is probs sonic riders... playing that now



okey u play your sonic sunic riderser


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

^ i am doing so... getting used to it, u can pull off some cool airtricks lol

i wonder if i should get the new one


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL I'm an epic failure at that 

EDIT: Is anyone here a fan of Gundam 00? Because these little talking figures are just the cutest most charming little things I've ever seen.  I want the one of Allelujah in the upper left  I'm such a fangirl for him XD He reminds me of Akito on steriods. Even has a split personality


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 23, 2008)

^ i still have yet to watch gundam 00 lol

might as well watch it soon... its supposedly gettin really awesome in recent episodes


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 23, 2008)

infact in gunan start watching gundam 00 now tbh, gunna leave hunter x hunter for now anywayz


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 23, 2008)

It is getting very awesome  You guys should start it, the recent episodes were off the wall.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2008)

how did this turn into a gundam thread?


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 23, 2008)

Muk said:


> how did this turn into a gundam thread?



no idea 

d-kun: I did watch a few eps of g00 and it feels like seed and seed destiny which is cool


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 23, 2008)

i went ice skating again so i didnt watch it... but will later tonight, if i can be asked


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 23, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i went ice skating again so i didnt watch it... but will later tonight, if i can be asked



arrgh, dont start watching it wid out me man!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 23, 2008)

^ well you did just say your gonna stop watching hxh and start 00... which is complete madness because hxh rules


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 23, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ well you did just say your gonna stop watching hxh and start 00... which is complete madness because hxh rules



gotten back into hxh again ... lol so im not completely mad, im just retarded xD


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 23, 2008)

^ well theres more ppl posting in the thread... all the time usually... 

phantomx i believe, lurks in that thread also lol


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 23, 2008)

....-facepalm- OH. IN THAT CASE. Then yes. 193.


----------



## molkame (Feb 23, 2008)

I thought they ended it already


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 23, 2008)

molkame said:


> I thought they ended it already


Why would it?


----------



## Majeh (Feb 23, 2008)

r the scans out for 194 and 195 yet...?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 23, 2008)

no or someone would of posted them


----------



## Astronomical (Feb 24, 2008)

Can anyone tell me when Spitfire first approaches Ikki?

I want to make a sig out of that panel


----------



## Muk (Feb 25, 2008)

no raw for 196 yet?

thought it comes out on friday or something


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 25, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ well theres more ppl posting in the thread... all the time usually...
> 
> phantomx i believe, lurks in that thread also lol



stop stalking me! D:


----------



## Deidara C4 (Feb 27, 2008)

hmm so I jus watched the 25 episodes of the Anime. Pretty cool anime. Anyways can anyone tell me what Manga Chapter is the episode 25???


----------



## spaZ (Feb 27, 2008)

read the manga from chapter 1 the anime changes around to much and is crap


----------



## Deidara C4 (Feb 28, 2008)

damn, I would have to read over 180 something chapters, but I shall do it.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 28, 2008)

its worth the read though


----------



## Deidara C4 (Feb 28, 2008)

so are they completely done with the anime now?  

They should make a video game of this hehe


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 28, 2008)

Deidara C4 said:


> so are they completely done with the anime now?


If they intend to keep doin a shitty job at making it i sure hope they're done with it.


----------



## Myrddhin (Feb 29, 2008)

no raw ... arf .... i need my fix .....


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 29, 2008)

There's no raw this week.


----------



## Six* (Feb 29, 2008)

yep, seeing as there's no 'to be continued' then no raw this week.

OG is so lazy.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 29, 2008)

Bleh... **


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 1, 2008)

Did i miss much when i was gone?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

not really... 

just me being called a stalker


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 1, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> not really...
> 
> just me being called a stalker



that you are my friend xD j/k

seriously what did i miss on this thread?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

^ nothing at all... thers no new chap so everyone just stopped posting since thers nothing really to discuss

we always kept this damn thread alive


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 1, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ nothing at all... thers no new chap so everyone just stopped posting since thers nothing really to discuss
> 
> we always kept this damn thread alive



init, wid me this thread just died 

lol we shud be proud co-owners of this thread


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

owners are only for fc's i think


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 1, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> the owner went and did a dissapearing act lol... dunno about the co owners... they probs check up on it now n again lol



so whats on teh next discussion then?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

nyways... is there ny sign of the scan... might as well go look...

also... i might dedicate my uni project to Airgear


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 1, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> nyways... is there ny sign of the scan... might as well go look...
> 
> also... i might dedicate my uni project to Airgear



well you better make it good man, all these air geaer pplz wid like to see what u come up wid...if they cba xD


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

well... 

considering im supposed to be making a game lol

im gonna have to create my own airgear chars... as in some 2d sprites...

gonna see what i can come with lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 1, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> well...
> 
> considering im supposed to be making a game lol
> 
> ...



aight then dude, your on  lets see who can make the best beat em up xD


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

who sed it was gonna be a beat em up 

even though a beat em up would be a gd idea


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 1, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> who sed it was gonna be a beat em up
> 
> even though a beat em up would be a gd idea



well see init


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

ive got some chars id like to put to paper... but just too lazy to do so 

most of em are female though


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd love to see it when your done 
If you ever get to that point


----------



## Sin (Mar 2, 2008)

194 is out by Sora in case you guys haven't seen it.

sasuke uses 'raiton manipulation' in one hand to 'take control of the thunder'


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 2, 2008)

Man, ain't the scans further lol, that what you get for reading RAW's.


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 2, 2008)

Spot the Zangiff time xD

attack from 300metres


----------



## spaZ (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorascans is only 1 chapter behind though lol.


----------



## Muk (Mar 2, 2008)

does anyone have a link to 195 raw? or did it not come out?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 2, 2008)

airgear 195 raw

Deviantart link


----------



## spaZ (Mar 2, 2008)

Look back some pages, there should be a link somewhere.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 2, 2008)

@muk - use this link instead


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 2, 2008)

I kno this isnt the anime section but why did the air gear anime stop ?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 2, 2008)

It sucked.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 2, 2008)

^^I know lol.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 2, 2008)

the anime was gonna catch the manga... so they changed the starting of the anime from the manga to shorten the episode total to 25/26 and left it at a cliffhanger...

and ye, it didnt get high ratings in japan... so basically it sucked


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 3, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> the anime was gonna catch the manga... so they changed the starting of the anime from the manga to shorten the episode total to 25/26 and left it at a cliffhanger...
> 
> and ye, it didnt get high ratings in japan... so basically it sucked



if only they'd decided to make a another series


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 4, 2008)

These are the chars i created for my uni project... one male and one female... i havent designed there AT's so ididnt bother putting drawing them yet lol... also, i dcoudnt bring myself to draw the faces since it always makes my pics look silly 
...they could have turned out better but o well 


*Spoiler*: _male char_ 



name: Kye
Age: 17





*Spoiler*: _female char_ 



name: Marina
age: 18


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey nice sketches gixa   I love the designs. I can't wait to see the sprite versions


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 4, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> These are the chars i created for my uni project... one male and one female... i havent designed there AT's so ididnt bother putting drawing them yet lol... also, i dcoudnt bring myself to draw the faces since it always makes my pics look silly
> ...they could have turned out better but o well
> 
> 
> ...



pretty cool sketches man


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 4, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Hey nice sketches gixa   I love the designs. I can't wait to see the sprite versions


thank you  ill make sprites... one of these days 


dark0samurai said:


> pretty cool sketches man


thx


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 4, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> These are the chars i created for my uni project... one male and one female... i havent designed there AT's so ididnt bother putting drawing them yet lol... also, i dcoudnt bring myself to draw the faces since it always makes my pics look silly
> ...they could have turned out better but o well
> 
> 
> ...




they look really nice ... but where are the faces 
I usually draw the other way round >.>


----------



## Batman (Mar 5, 2008)

No matter how hard I try, I can't seem to catch up with this one. I stopped at chapter 162 a long time ago, but the more I read, the more bored I get. Please tell me it get's good again, like behemoth arc good.


----------



## tgre (Mar 5, 2008)

Not yet. Keep reading it... but its still a load of crap for now.

Im waiting for this Agito/Akito fanboyism + SHITFUCKINGLOAD OF NEW CHARACTER INTRODUCTIONS arc to end.

I want more team battles and more epic Behemoth type arcs.

The Trophaeum intro arc was good... so was the introduction of the kings etc.

But OG cant orchestrate Shitstorms that well anymore


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 5, 2008)

Lol whine, the current Agito fight is fuckin wicked.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 5, 2008)

^ it was awesome while rindo was still there 

that fool just had to go and get locked up again


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 5, 2008)

He was too bishie, he had to go back to bishie jail.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 5, 2008)

he was still win win 

his personality was 

because he was sooooooooooo random lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 5, 2008)

what are we talking about again??


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> He was too bishie, he had to go back to bishie jail.



 



gixa786 said:


> he was still win win
> 
> his personality was
> 
> because he was sooooooooooo random lol



yeah!

i'm glad he was locked up. lol


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 5, 2008)

@samurai im talking about how cool rindo was


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> @samurai im talking about how cool rindo was



oh right lol, "hey...im gunna hit you yeh?..."


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 5, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> oh right lol, "hey...im gunna hit you yeh?..."



best rindo quote ever


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2008)

he had few of them..


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 5, 2008)

"it cant be helped" xD


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 5, 2008)

funny bit... clueless nakayama lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> funny bit... clueless nakayama lol



thats the page im looking for xD


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 5, 2008)

no raw yet?

hopefully this fight/arc can end with this chap and move on lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> no raw yet?
> 
> hopefully this fight/arc can end with this chap and move on lol



Yes defo man, had enough of this fight already (some fight it actually turned out to be xD "hey...im gunna hit you yeh?! xD)

where is ikki and the gang and where is Zangiff!!


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 5, 2008)

The raw should be out by Friday at the latest... and hey, at least this fight is more interesting and cool than the match with the queer old guy's company. I doubt it'll extend more than another two chapters... but you never know with Oh! Great.

Lol... though if he extends it too much longer it would be a testament to Nakayama's lung capacity!


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 5, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> The raw should be out by Friday at the latest... and hey, at least this fight is more interesting and cool than the match with the queer old guy's company. I doubt it'll extend more than another two chapters... but you never know with Oh! Great.
> 
> Lol... though if he extends it too much longer it would be a testament to Nakayama's lung capacity!



 aye the fight is aight xD

dont u think there needs to be another twist in the story?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 5, 2008)

^ i think we've had enough of twists for now lol especially with rindo and this fight going back and forth


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh! Great has a hell of a lot on his plate already... and the Gram Scale tournament has been "about to start" for hundreds of chapters... he needs to finish what he started before adding more stuff to the story.

But if he just puts in more Ringo and Emily I will forget what he messes up >: )


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 5, 2008)

emily should have more training screen time lol... like developing her own road for example, would be cool to see

OG can be soooooooooo random somtimes tbh, but i guess thats what makes his mangas gd in some ways


----------



## spaZ (Mar 5, 2008)

Right now I think hes just trying to improve Agito really than he most likely will go onto the other main characters though I am kind of sick of the training since the best way for them all to improve is to actually battle.


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> emily should have more training screen time lol... like developing her own road for example, would be cool to see
> 
> OG can be soooooooooo random somtimes tbh, but i guess thats what makes his mangas gd in some ways



nods and agrees


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 5, 2008)

I personally think his stories suck... I just read for the pretty art


----------



## Athrum (Mar 5, 2008)

Well the tenten tournament was about to start since 2000 lol xD


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2008)

^ thanks!


----------



## Sin (Mar 6, 2008)

So confused on the Lind/Agito/Akito thing D:

Someone explain


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2008)

Lind is the manipulative type

err there is the one that is gay and the turner

and then theirs akito who's the oblivious type at least towards girls


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> So confused on the Lind/Agito/Akito thing D:
> 
> Someone explain



theres 3 personalities instead of two... and the original one is the best  
whats not to understand


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 6, 2008)

Those Rindo quotes made me lol 

Arg...school >> Be back after classes. So fucking tired D:

OH IN MY MIND. I like the Agito personality best


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 6, 2008)

Agito > All = Fact


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 6, 2008)

Rindo ftw >.>


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 6, 2008)

ORCA YOU F***ER ...

go kick that ass Agito!!! ...


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2008)

^ lol

do u mean agito kick ass or orca

agito should own and move on... 

agito in episode 10... when he beats ikki down before getting bitten on the head  just watched an amv with that in it


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ lol
> 
> do u mean agito kick ass or orca
> 
> ...



lol that was grand xD lol 

the translations aswell by ringo aswell xD


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2008)

aye lol

when agito gets bitten and screams 

voices are f'in hilarious as usual


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> aye lol
> 
> when agito gets bitten and screams
> 
> voices are f'in hilarious as usual





"let me switch over.......ARE YOU F***IN KIDDING ME!!!???"


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2008)

add the faces and music and you have a crack feed anime called airgear


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> add the faces and music and you have a crack feed anime called airgear



"hey tom tom.....Thank you"

"HOLY S*** THIS IS TEH BEST DAY EVERRRRRRR!!!"

episode 12 is just simply the best i have to say xD


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2008)

i hav to agree lol

although episode 25 with yoshitsune doing the jump, like in my sig owns everything else in the anime for me


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 6, 2008)

-ruins the convo- AGITO > RINDO 

I like Orca D: I gotta be the only one XD


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i hav to agree lol
> 
> although episode 25 with yoshitsune doing the jump, like in my sig owns everything else in the anime for me



He doesn't even do the jump in the manga... he just prevents Ikki from cheating in it


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> He doesn't even do the jump in the manga... he just prevents Ikki from cheating in it



i no  

i guess they had him jump as an ending piece for the anime...


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i no
> 
> i guess they had him jump as an ending piece for the anime...



did anyone spot the zangiff btw :3


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2008)

lol

in chap 194?
on the beginning page right


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> lol
> 
> in chap 194?
> on the beginning page right



aye, and now look on 195 XD


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2008)

nice set, gixa! 

will rep ASAP.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> nice set, gixa!
> 
> will rep ASAP.



thanks 



Deidara_kun_007 said:


> -ruins the convo- AGITO > RINDO
> 
> I like Orca D: I gotta be the only one XD



orca's back story made me feel sorry for him lol... the one thing i like about him is that he likes a challenge 



dark0samurai said:


> aye, and now look on 195 XD



lol... i see him now


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 6, 2008)

"asshooooole.....hmm maybe i am"

ROFL


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2008)

"craasont mask is here"

..................... wind blows.................

LOL


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL Ringo 

I have a habit of liking minor characters or side charaters  such as Orca Kanon and Kilik whom I really like


----------



## Six* (Mar 6, 2008)

dark samurai are those moves by chipp zanuff?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2008)

^ thats exactly what they are 

samurai's fave game is ggear lol

@d-kun i prefer some minor chars to others... such as rindo


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 6, 2008)

Six said:


> dark samurai are those moves by chipp zanuff?



haaaaaaaiii


----------



## Six* (Mar 6, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> haaaaaaaiii


millia > chipp


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 6, 2008)

You really like Rindo XD I didn't care for him much  Because Agito came first for me ;_;


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 6, 2008)

I-no >*sexier*> GG girls.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 7, 2008)

*Fave Regalia*

i never asked this but whats everyones fave regalia and perhaps a reason why?

mines the wind regalia that sora has


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 7, 2008)

mine is the storm regalia that Ikki will soon have!


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 7, 2008)

The gem Regalia that Kilik has


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2008)

wait didn't the gem regalia go to sora's brother?

since he stole it from kilian or something?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah, i think the gem regalia is with Nike...


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i never asked this but whats everyones fave regalia and perhaps a reason why?
> 
> mines the wind regalia that sora has



Cuz I cosplay Spitfire and my favorite character is Kazu Flame Road all the way! When Kazu pulled off that trick it was epic.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

NG; you've been going to Katsu's/Neko's/Otas since around 2k1 haven't you?  We need to meet up since you have interests eerily near my own.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 7, 2008)

can you upload that on mediafire?

please!


----------



## Sin (Mar 7, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> can you upload that on mediafire?
> 
> please!


::: Shina Dark - Chapter 8 (Mediafire) :::


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 7, 2008)

you're a darling, Sin!


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 7, 2008)

last page on this chap is hilarious


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

So...am I gay for wanting to have sex with OG's dominant art hand?  Cuz I don't think it counts.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 7, 2008)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!

Agito, that bastard!!


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 7, 2008)

Checking it out now folks


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 7, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> So...am I gay for wanting to have sex with OG's dominant art hand?  Cuz I don't think it counts.



the art on those double pages are absolutely ... i can see why ur saying that


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 7, 2008)

Rofl@Agito's mouth to mouth technique


----------



## Six* (Mar 7, 2008)

what a funny ending. i guess it's been awhile since we saw a joke in AG. 

i wonder what arc is next...?

here a speculation:
ikki's gonna be kidnapped by his father's group and train him.

seriously though, training chapters are boring. bring on the gram scale tournament!


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 7, 2008)

lol agito on last page


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 7, 2008)

the text... even though thers not much is also supposed to be funny 

still waiting for summary...


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> the text... even though thers not much is also supposed to be funny
> 
> still waiting for summary...



summary plz dude


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 7, 2008)

summary for 196 thanks to whateve181
*Spoiler*: __ 





> chapter starts with an amazing double page with agito performing his new move, "bloody blade fang"!! narration in the top right on that page reads: the revived "fang king" and that blade which slashes through everything!! will it finally end the battle with orca?
> 
> after summoning that strength for that last trick, agito is shown to be in pain and he explained that the "blade fang" is what he has been trying to achieve with his previous practice with the tyres - the one hit "instant-kill fang"... confident that he's able to win orca now that he has managed to produce it, agito is hence surprised with orca's serious-mode and is momentarily worried that he's might not be able to defeat orca even with his strongest "fang" since orca appears to be preparing something ... his worry was short-lived of course as orca praises agito, saying how agito is amazing and added that its the first time he's so happy after seeing something (the blade) being able to cut through the "wall" of water　in that depth, revealing the wide limitless sky in front of him... he is then shown to be thanking agito for the fun and is somehow thinking to himself how he is glad that there is someone in the world who is stronger than him and that he isnt alone after all...
> 
> ...


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> summary for 196



ok cba reading that for now 

maybe 2mrwz


----------



## spaZ (Mar 7, 2008)

LMFAO that ending page was the best hahaha.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 8, 2008)

gixa, you should at least give credit to whateve181


----------



## MRain65 (Mar 8, 2008)

HAHAHAHA that last page was hilarious. Agito chickening out = comedy gold. Bloody underwater life and death battles? No problem! Administering mouth to mouth to a real live girl? Um....not so much. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I did /not/ need to see Ikki getting boob-strangled by a naked old lady. It BURNS.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 8, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> gixa, you should at least give credit to whateve181



o ye lol 

ill edit now... i guess i was kinda sleepy when i posted


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 8, 2008)

MRain65 said:


> HAHAHAHA that last page was hilarious. Agito chickening out = comedy gold. Bloody underwater life and death battles? No problem! Administering mouth to mouth to a real live girl? Um....not so much.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



that was just wrong in so many levels


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh my god new chapter=Best  Agito's mouth to mouth had me rolling


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i thought the bloody fang move was good tbh, but the scenes in this chapter are crazy lol what is the artist/author thinking


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 8, 2008)

that new move just looked coolio


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> that new move just looked coolio




*Spoiler*: __ 



ikki getting strangled by that old woman, did you see the expression on his face change and his body into those stupid round forms lol


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 8, 2008)

^ nooo the horrible images 

how dare you put them in my head


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ nooo the horrible images
> 
> how dare you put them in my head



muwhahaha >


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 9, 2008)

does nyone know where i can find the airgear musicals...?


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 9, 2008)

Gixa, you can find them on youtube =D Just search "Air Gear Musical" and you'll find all the parts. It's really silly.

And LOVIN THAT NEW SIG XD I laughed.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 9, 2008)

thx and... thx 

i'mma go watch 'em now


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 9, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> thx and... thx
> 
> i'mma go watch 'em now



agito just looks messed up in that sig dude lol


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 9, 2008)

thats what makes it funny 

and i watched those musicals  were seriously weird too lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 9, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> thats what makes it funny
> 
> and i watched those musicals  were seriously weird too lol



what musicals ....?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 9, 2008)

airgear musicals... u can find em on youtube

its live action cosplay lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 9, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> airgear musicals... u can find em on youtube
> 
> its live action cosplay lol



WTF?!?!

send us a link man


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 9, 2008)

thats all the ones and all parts


----------



## Teh4th:) (Mar 10, 2008)

I loved Air gear specially this girl named Simka(She's really hot)
I wish I can marry her.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 10, 2008)

Simca is really pretty  But I like Kilik more  Pretty hot.
I told you those musicals were pretty messed up


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 11, 2008)

^ye i know lol... for some stupid reason i ended up watching them again


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 11, 2008)

Ahaha!  I watched a few parts of it over again.
Hey, guys, who do you guys think is the best looking boy and girl in the series?  I'm gonna have to say Kururu and Kilik. (Pink-haired version, of course )


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 11, 2008)

ine/benkei/long hair simca/crazy apple ringo they're all win 
black flame looks cool


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 11, 2008)

is there a new RAW out yet?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 11, 2008)

^ no, should be here on thursday at earliest


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 11, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ no, should be here on thursday at earliest



T-T-Turzzzzday????


----------



## Athrum (Mar 11, 2008)

im all in for Evil Ringo xD


----------



## Six* (Mar 11, 2008)

This might be old, but i've noticed that the 20th volume is up on their website. 

finally an awesome Ikki cover!


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 12, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Ahaha!  I watched a few parts of it over again.
> Hey, guys, who do you guys think is the best looking boy and girl in the series?  I'm gonna have to say Kururu and Kilik. (Pink-haired version, of course )



Best looking boy... if you want the pretty boy look, then yeah, Kilik, otherwise I'd say either Yoshitsune or Sora ("cripple"). For girls, the prettiest is most definitely Ringo, but I still like her less than Emily


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 12, 2008)

Six said:


> This might be old, but i've noticed that the 20th volume is up on their website.
> 
> finally an awesome Ikki cover!




i coudnt seem to find that cover last time i checked, thx


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 12, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i coudnt seem to find that cover last time i checked, thx



send us the link to the cover init...


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 12, 2008)

i dont no it... six, a lil help please


----------



## Athrum (Mar 12, 2008)

The 20th volume comes out on the 17th but so far i can't find the cover anywhere, that's the first time i see it...


----------



## Six* (Mar 12, 2008)

i don't have the cover yet, i just got that from their website, and as you see it's quite small. 

i dont even have the cover for 19, can anyone send me that? :S


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 12, 2008)

is there more wicked covers in airgear? cant remeber...


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 12, 2008)

there area few other gd ones... but forgotten where i can find em lol


----------



## Muk (Mar 12, 2008)

what raw are we on right now?


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 12, 2008)

have no idea...


----------



## Athrum (Mar 12, 2008)

196

and heres the volume 19 cover...




in my opinion one of the worst covers...


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 12, 2008)

All the Kururu ones have been among the worst, if you ask me :\ Fortunately the work in the actual chapters looks considerably nicer.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 12, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Best looking boy... if you want the pretty boy look, then yeah, Kilik, otherwise I'd say either Yoshitsune or Sora ("cripple"). For girls, the prettiest is most definitely Ringo, but I still like her less than Emily




I Also think Sano and Kannon are pretty good-looking  But they're pretty boys too. AND YES. I'M STILL TOO LAZY TO MAKE MY GHOST SHIRT. Sue me XD

I like Ringo without her glasses on, I think she's quite pretty.


----------



## Hodor (Mar 13, 2008)

I just watched the anime then read through the manga this week (187 current)... its quite fun.  the plot doesnt seem too deep but that wasnt really its purpose from the start.  

Also, I know it would be the obvious choice but I would like for Ringo and Ikki to end up together eventually.  I'm not much of a fan of Kururu.  She's not a bad character, but I dont like them just trying to replace Ringo.  

Also while I'm here, I'll say I'm kinda annoyed by how Ringo, Mikan, and Ume didnt tell Ikki anything properly.  When he first got serious about making a team, they should have stepped in and said something to him explaining the situation.  Thats my thoughts, at least.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2008)

Nomeru... you are instantly my friend for being one of the few, the elite who "don't care about Kururu"


----------



## SaiST (Mar 13, 2008)

_* Killua steamrolls PhantomX and Nomeru._


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Nomeru... you are instantly my friend for being one of the few, the elite who "don't care about Kururu"


I wanna put my penis in Kururu, can i still be yout friend?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes... you can still be my friend if you're cool... but if you don't find Kururu interesting/attractive at all, you are my friend by default


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

I think Kururu is mildly pretty, but her personality is just  She's so ditzy. D: Ringo > Kururu  Can I be your friend too?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

CHAP 197 RAW Fairy Tail 77 and 78 by Binktopia

never liked kururu... long hair simca would have done wonders... but crazy apple ringo is fair game


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 13, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> CHAP 197 RAW Fairy Tail 77 and 78 by Binktopia
> 
> never liked kururu... long hair simca would have done wonders... but crazy apple ringo is fair game



yay, finally...


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> I think Kururu is mildly pretty, but her personality is just  She's so ditzy. D: Ringo > Kururu  Can I be your friend too?



Yes... yes you can. And Ringo is definitely much better than Kururu... I mean... she's a genius at school AND she kicks ass, not to mention she cooks and knows how to mend injuries... plus she wears glasses and has red hair... seriously... if she existed... she'd be married to me right now.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

^ wrong 

she'd be married to me


----------



## spaZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah I like Ringo way more than Kururu also since shes been with the manga from the start.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2008)

RAWR, 197! 

Fairy Tail 77 and 78 by Binktopia


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

FUCK YEAH 197 
Also due to research I can see some strange incestneous undertones from the Kilik/Simca flashback...not that I mind 
OFF TOPIC BUT  NEEDS TO BE OFFICIAL SMILELY IF NOT DONE SO YET


----------



## Six* (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, Emily stripped. phantom is happy. 

and that chart looks awesome.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, and yes at Six's comments... btw, Six... I never knew that a "brb" from a Canadian would transcend 24 hours


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

this chap has some decent humour ye 

airgear has to have its dose of humour regularly to keep it entertaining... especially since the damn tourney hasnt started yet 

the fanservice just keeps coming lol


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

AWESOME
I liked this chapter =D Finally we got done with that fight but I did fancy Orca ;_;


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 13, 2008)

spot the zangiff time pplz xD


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

^ not that again lol

he's in there too


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

Lol oh there he is  Manry man


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 13, 2008)

mediafire links please!


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 13, 2008)

;_; i wanna see more of crow's training...


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 13, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ not that again lol
> 
> he's in there too



well done puther xD



Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Lol oh there he is  Manry man



lol xD


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

agito's still being ridiculous in this chap lol

still playin fe path of radiance myself lol... waitin for brawl and fe radiant dawn still though


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2008)

Chapter lacked fighting 
Wet panties was a plus though~


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

the panties had me 
You guys want cosplayers?  I have A!ito and Kannon


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

^ u do? 

this chap overall was pretty cool tbh... i was getting bored of the wait with orca especially since rindo is locked up forever


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> the panties had me
> You guys want cosplayers?  I have A!ito and Kannon


Post the A!ito ones.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

Of course I do  I'd go lez for the Kannon girls  I'll get some pics of them.
EDIT: The A!itos are really good too. Real cute. But I just want a halfway decent male cosplay of a pretty boy for once xD


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

what else was cosdress cosplayed...? just kanon and a!ito?


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

Most of them are crossplay  I'll post what I got, it'll be about 10 minutes. I have a shitload.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

i see lol... i wonder what orca would look like crossdressed...


----------



## Batman (Mar 13, 2008)

Is 195 the latest chapter, or am I a few behind?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

^ 195 scanned is latest  for scanned

197 raw for raws


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

I WANT TO SEE AN ORCA NOW THANK YOU D: Okay here we go xD
A!ito:
*Spoiler*: __ 









They're all very very nice. The last one few are my favorites.

And now the Kannons 
*Spoiler*: __ 










The first one... That's the one I like. And the last girl is very cute...I like her because I never thought of Kannon as Asian.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

More A!ito. Didn't fit in first post. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 13, 2008)

dkun you post twice ¬¬


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

Forgive me the image limit was against me


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

they look pretty cool lol especially some of those a!ito's 

even though they crossdressed... well not really a!ito isnt exactly your typical male


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2008)

The A!ito ones are fuckin badass.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

Exactly  Can't hold it against them for being female...but I actually expected more male Kannon?
@ KLoWn: I have some more A!ito I'll post later


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 13, 2008)

awesome pics, A!ito ones are nice xD


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the Akito ones 
But that first Kannon girl is like...my favorite ever


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 13, 2008)

omg they're awesome! 

i love the A!ito one with the contacts!


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

@samurai ~ they are lol should have had some other chars done... ive seen some cool spitfires before but not cross dressed ones, cos that would be kinda wrong 

for some reason a quote from rush hour 2 that tucker uses... "does she have a friend?" comes to mind when u say that dkun


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

Lol oh god crossplay Spitfire 

LOL NEVERMIND FRIEND, DOES SHE HAVE A TWIN? 

....all those days of trying to convince myself that I'm a straight female have failed


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2008)

I wish there were good Simca and Ringo ones... but there aren't


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

@dkun LOL... i should find that oh so wrong... but i dont 

ye i never saw ny gd simca or ringo's either...


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

@PhantomX: I'll look around but no promises  Kinda hard to find

@Gixa: .... I feel dirty 

Oh I also Have Gundam 00 cosplay  I'll post it in the Gundam 00 thread if anyone is interested.


----------



## Batman (Mar 13, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ 195 scanned is latest  for scanned
> 
> 197 raw for raws



thx 4 the info. I'm finally caught up.


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 13, 2008)

dkun, yeh sure


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

@dkun ~ id feel very dirty if i was u...  in the very wrong way of course 

@batman ~ its cool


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm on a cosplay craze  I'll put em up later. Mostly Hallelujah and Johann.

@Gixa:  I'm not ashamed


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

^ i c  then theres nothing to be ashamedof... (episode 18 coming to mind of airgear with onigiri's smell road and its effect on the woman)

i wanted to try a spitfire cosplay but coudnt be asked buying the clothing lol... even though i want to


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

I think you should  I'd love to see you cosplay.

Still planning on Kannon here  I'm horrible with my guitar though, but that's okay because Kannon's is mostly for show anyway xD

EDIT: Still on the search for some Simca or Ringo cosplay  I wanna see a Kilik. Never have.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> I think you should  I'd love to see you cosplay.
> 
> Still planning on Kannon here  I'm horrible with my guitar though, but that's okay because Kannon's is mostly for show anyway xD
> 
> EDIT: Still on the search for some Simca or Ringo cosplay  I wanna see a Kilik. Never have.



kannon's guitar is kinda hard to get right tbh lol

never seen kilik before or simca either... ive come across a ringo though


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

I have the symbols and everything, I just need to get out to a Music Shop to get the case xD Mine is an acoustic and horriblely out of tune. one of my friends in Washington saw a guitar case EXACTLY like Kannon's at a Goth shop, you know with the skulls and all? It was a good hundred plus bucks though  Too bad, I bet it looked awesome.

I've seen a pretty Ringo before but didn't save her... -facepalm- I'll find one don't worry 

ALSO I still think Kannon carries a Violin case  Because unless he's very tall, that's a small guitar. Lol violin...fruit


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 13, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> kannon's guitar is kinda hard to get right tbh lol
> 
> never seen kilik before or simca either... ive come across a ringo though



ROFLOLWTFLMAO!!!

you in cosplay....BUWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

^whats wrong with me in cosplay 

i seem to recall u did a cosplay once so nothing u can say 

@dkun ~ i think it is a violin now that i look at it again lol and 100+ for a guitar case!!!!!!!  i bet it was worth the designing on it though


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

From what I heard the designing was amazing  Real leather and the skull clasps and crosses and everything. So Much like Kannon's  If I lived in washington I would have saved up the money to buy it D:

KANNON IS EVEN BETTER NOW THAT HE PLAYS VIOLIN


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm trying to change my ava, but i cant.


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 13, 2008)

shud i post my somewhat cosplay or what lol

i won the fancy dress anywayz lol


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

I wanna seeeeee 

@ @lk3mitz:  Why not?

OMG GUYS I COULD DIE HAPPY IF I COULD FIND A KILIK/SIMCA COSPLAY  That's my OTP


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 13, 2008)

i dont know! 

and it's an awesome air gear ava!


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

OH NO  That really blows  Hope it works soon anyway D:


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 13, 2008)

maybe this cud be one


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

its simca ... just kilik left then lol


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

AWWW YEAH  I like that one, she's very very pretty.

Also is anyone here into coloring scans? I found a pretty awesome one but it looks like it could take a while D: Anyway.

UPPER LEFT KILIK IS ENOUGH TO MAKE ME WANNA TRY

@Gixa: YES. KILIK IS NEEDED  I love Kilik


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2008)

^^^ 

if you ask samurai real nice he'll colour it for ya lol... since he's a photoshop veteran


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 13, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> AWWW YEAH  I like that one, she's very very pretty.
> 
> Also is anyone here into coloring scans? I found a pretty awesome one but it looks like it could take a while D: Anyway.
> 
> ...




thats gunna take a while...go for it xD


Gixa: TEMEH!!!


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't xD No digital coloring instruments here  .....I can try with colored pencils D: AND I SHALL. -prints out-

.......samurai will you color me a Kilik?  If I find a picture? Pweeeese?


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 13, 2008)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> I can't xD No digital coloring instruments here  .....I can try with colored pencils D: AND I SHALL. -prints out-
> 
> .......samurai will you color me a Kilik?  If I find a picture? Pweeeese?



*sigh* aight then... :3


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 13, 2008)

...Your the bestest ever  -goes to find one-

@ @lk3mizt OH GOD THAT AVY. HOT.

EDIT: This one please 

Little bitty Kilik is so sweet he gives me cavities

EDITEDEDIT: .......Pink hair please  Thank you~


----------



## Athrum (Mar 14, 2008)

DId anyone even noticed that Sano now has the Flame Regalia?? The shit kinda hit the fan.....


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah... I did... and I also noticed that Sano's name had a question mark next to it in that chart double spread... which is interesting to note.


----------



## Six* (Mar 14, 2008)

I wonder... why did OG! label sano's name with a question mark on the character list

it's as if suggesting that it could be someone else. i mean it's obviously sano anyway, so why bother putting a (?) beside his name?

unless... it's another twin  third one in the series if ever.

EDIT: phantom can read minds.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

Lol hax0rs skillz 

That double chart spread thing was pretty neat. And yeah the ? next to Sano left a little bit of a mystery.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 14, 2008)

summary for 197, credit to whatever181 
*Spoiler*: __ 





> chapter starts with nakayama saying how the legend is true after all and we hear agito agreeing... but we realised soon that he's agreeing with how nakayama's transparent panties are making the dragon lord between his crotch excited... (o_O since when agito cracks jokes like that!?!? -.-) they were interrupted shortly after though, by ikki who barged in and expressed his worry and also his envy of agito's situation with a half-naked girl by giving him a hit ^_^ emily then follows soon after by rushing in and is surprised by nakayama's half-naked situation and in her concern, offers her clothes to her... she of course realised soon after that others are looking and started questioning why she should be the one taking off her clothes and asked the guys to do it... (what weapon is that she's holding btw? )
> 
> temple head then started talking about the structure around the lake which explains the flood and the "howl" of the dragon which is actually caused by the water pressure pushing on the wind trapped in the cave cavity under the lake... the old lady (the one who breast-attacked ikki ) then continues saying that the legend about the princess who sacrificed herself to the lake and became a dragon might be misintepreted and the real meaning should have been to build some kind of flood control facility instead... she then proceeds to thank agito for saving the village along with other villagers.... seeing this situation, ikki then tells agito that he believed in him that agito will do as he said and succeed (trying to take credit as usual -.-) agito then tells him that what he did with the flood was by pure coincidence (and that he doesnt deserve the gratitude from the villagers) but was told by ikki to let it go and let the villagers express their sincere thanks to him... somewhat touched by their gratitude, agito decides to not worry abt it and said how it is a weird feeling since he has never been thanked for fighting... ikki then asks him whether that feeling of being a hero is "the best"...
> 
> ...


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> summary for 197, credit to whatever181



yet again, cba reading that :3

can someone do a bullet point summery next time...plzzzzzzzzzzzz

@d-kun : PINK HAIR!?!? O-o what colour shud i slap on his eyes?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2008)

I really should ignore this manga for a year.  Because I so just want to see Kazu vs. Iron Clock pt. 2.  But we have alot of wading through to do.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks for the trans!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

If no one saw yet,  197 RAW


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

YES OF COURSE  Kilik is only Kilik with pink hair. 

How about some pretty blue eyes? =D 

EDIT: HOORAY ORCA IS STILL ALIVE


----------



## spaZ (Mar 14, 2008)

FUCK! well most likely ikki and kazu will be getting some new toys soon than


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 14, 2008)

orca should be dead  damn that whale

as for the flame regalia and kazu... if they dont get it back who's gonna be his tuner? emily coudnt possibly do it lol

then that leaves...?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

^ the girl ikki rejected? or she already with someone else?


----------



## Six* (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> orca should be dead  damn that whale
> 
> as for the flame regalia and kazu... if they dont get it back who's gonna be his tuner? emily coudnt possibly do it lol
> 
> then that leaves...?



Hey don't be dissin on Orca  XD He's cute...I have a thing for boys with tans.

I wanted Kazu to keep the Flame Regalia...

@Six: .......


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2008)

Lol, there's no way in hell Emily would stand by and let someone else tune Kazu... she'd probably rather kill them, steal their suit, and practice herself until she gets it right.


----------



## Six* (Mar 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol, there's no way in hell Emily would stand by and let someone else tune Kazu... she'd probably rather kill them, steal their suit, and practice herself until she gets it right.


but what about kazu?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I'll have to kill him, I guess.

BTW, is this gonna be another of those two-day long "brb"s?


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 14, 2008)

what are we talking about again?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Smex? **


----------



## Six* (Mar 14, 2008)

awesome avy xD


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

awesome ava indeed


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

I like it 

@KLoWn: Smex is a frequent topic here


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Thnx for the Ava compliments 

@Kannon. Not enough pics i'd say


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome 

Yes yes I agree


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

Someone post sexyness


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

What kind?  I got...mostly yaoi. Being female and all. But I could probably dig up a few hetero pairings 

EDIT: On a reread, that sounded ugly. I ment to say, name a pairing you'd like to see and I'd get it for us.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

Anything with bewbs will do


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

Kannon's on the job 

Am I one of the only females in this thread?  Neat


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

probably, but that makes you better


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

Awww why thank you  Yaoi, yuri, hetero, bewbs, I like it all  I'm an openminded girl, you see 

I'MA LOOKING FOR SOME PICS.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

it doesnt work


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

Duuuuuuurn D: -facepalm- Direct link then xD


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Kannon said:


> Duuuuuuurn D: -facepalm- Direct link then xD


Oh damn!, Ringo just got hotter :amazed


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

......Didn't she? I thought the same thing


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

Still hunting for more but to no luck so far~ I have lots of jap sites but mostly yaoi...I'll go through them.

Oh lookie  I just found some Kilik, but I don't know how well liked he is around here.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

no kilik


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

....Kilik x Simca?  Kidding I have none.




But I would like some


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

ringoxkururu

much better


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

RingoxKururuxSimcax....Kanon  Cause we all know he's a pimp. Ladies go crazy for those musician types


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

Kanon is alright, besides the hwole subotauge Ikki thing


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

I thought that was kinda  Just cause up until then Kannon seemed fairly....harmless?

EDIT: I wish I was musical  I can play like 10 songs on electric keyboard and my guitar sounds like a dying cat


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

do turntables count as musical instruments?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 14, 2008)

I hate kannon he needs his ass kicked.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 14, 2008)

......I guess they do  I mean....I certinally can't do anything with them.

So much Kanon hate! xD I suppose it's because of those nasty tricks of his....I was like...D: WUT IS THIS GUY DOING

EDIT: I also love how Kannon seems to have only 3 modes: Pathetic crybaby attention-whore, the most common creepy overly-happy pedo smile, and the completely psychotic jackass. There's no happy medium with this guy


----------



## MRain65 (Mar 15, 2008)

Meh. I wrote a long defense of Kanon a while ago, and everyone was all, "TLDR, whatev, I hate Kanon." (The short version: Kanon, unlike a lot of the cast of AG, actually uses his brain, he's pretty badass but doesn't feel the need to show off, and he looks like Gin from Bleach. ) *sigh* Kanon, you're on your own.

I also love Kilik, but he doesn't seem to attract the same level of hatred that Kanon does.

As for this chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Agito making comments about a dragon god in his pants....um, surprised me. That seems more of an Ikki thing to say, and I thought at first that it was Ikki speaking offpanel (as he is doing on the next page)...but no, it's definitely Agito. That was bordering on OOC. I dunno, maybe Ikki's rubbing off on him; Agito seemed a lot more normal this chapter (for him, anyway).


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 15, 2008)

I remember when you defended Kannon  I read it and I loved it. Kannon is a smart guy and he deserves more love.  And Kilik is so sweet when he's little. 

AHHAHA WUT.  I didn't read the translated summary yet. Oh god. Lol.


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 15, 2008)

Kannon said:


> I remember when you defended Kannon  I read it and I loved it. Kannon is a smart guy and he deserves more love.  And Kilik is so sweet when he's little.
> 
> AHHAHA WUT.  I didn't read the translated summary yet. Oh god. Lol.



how come you changed your name?????


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 15, 2008)

Because I like Kannon better 
And it's much shorter and easier to remember


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 15, 2008)

Kannon said:


> Because I like Kannon better
> And it's much shorter and easier to remember



how on earth did you manage to change it tho O_o???


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 15, 2008)

I used the name change thread 

EDIT: -makes relevent to Air Gear-  The i*c*st parings in this manga are the best


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 15, 2008)

Kannon said:


> I used the name change thread
> 
> EDIT: -makes relevent to Air Gear-  The i*c*st parings in this manga are the best



oooh ic

lol


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 15, 2008)

I mean that in the most serious way  Kaito/Akito, Kilik/Simca, Kannon/Kururu....they're all my OTP's


----------



## Hodor (Mar 15, 2008)

Kannon said:


> I used the name change thread
> 
> EDIT: -makes relevent to Air Gear-  The i*c*st parings in this manga are the best



But, they arent actually related, so it shouldnt be i*c*st.  Then again I suppose we dont know that they arent related either.  All we know is they arent related to Rika.  If Ikki is a gravity child, he may be related to Ringo, Simca, and I forget if Kururu is but heh, there's kinda that too if so.

However, even if they are all gravity children we still dont know if they are related or not.  It could make sense if they were, but it would seem that they dont believe they are at least.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't think Kururu was a gravity child. And actually, I never thought of the Gravity Childen being related to one another somehow....that makes things interesting


----------



## Hodor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well they may not be, but I think it could be possable.  Are they genetically created or altered after birth?  If they are genetically created, then they could all be related.  If they are altered after birth or something, then chances are much lower of them being related.  

That being said, based on their behavior, I dont think the gravity children are related, or not in general at least.  There's still Simca/Kilik related, but thats different from like Simca and Spitfire being related.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been wondering about that too. For Kilik/Simca it kind of seemed like they were genetically created. And I won't go science geek on you guys with genetics but it just doesn't add up  THEN AGAIN. 90% of the stuff in Air Gear follows absolutely no law.

I don't think they're related either. There's too much of a physical and emotional difference. But that's okay because Kilik/Simca is hawt


----------



## spaZ (Mar 15, 2008)

I am pretty sure they are GMO aka genetically modified at birth.


----------



## Six* (Mar 15, 2008)

I thought Rika and Ikki would be the only ones related. 

sure the 'uncle' in uncle minami could be a simple honorary title(which is common in japanese). But would rika, an independent highschool student living _alone_, really accept four kids in her care from just anyone when she can just send those four in an orphanage(where they can be taken care of much better than she can) or even be allowed to have them... i think ikki's father is really rika's uncle.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 15, 2008)

Wasn't it stated that she just called him uncle because her parents used to know him or something like that? Cause I know for a fact that no one that lived in that house was related.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmmmm....the Rika/Ikki thing is interesting. I think for the most part the Gravity Children were GMO too.
Kilik and Simca have me going  It's a genetic impossibility to have indentical twins that are male and female, Simca would have to have an extra Y-chromosome and Kilik would have to have an extra X-chromosome, making them hermaphrodites. Which...I don't think is the case . I also don't think they were natural twins, maybe they're test tube babies and the embryo was split?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 15, 2008)

Its impossible to have identical twins as different genders. Though they could be fraternal twins though.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 15, 2008)

Weren't they called identical right in the manga? 
Though...I could be wrong. I haven't looked back that far in a long time.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 15, 2008)

i did an Air Gear marathon today!

read everything from chapter one to the latest one!


----------



## spaZ (Mar 15, 2008)

Kannon said:


> Weren't they called identical right in the manga?
> Though...I could be wrong. I haven't looked back that far in a long time.



I can't remember, though I know its impossible since I just finished bio in science lol. Though OG! could be a dumbass and thought that it was possible.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 15, 2008)

Go @lk3mizt  I'd never be able to do that XD

LOL ME TOO  They could be herms though. But it's unlikely. And most people think herms have both male and female parts, but that's not true. They could just be a bit more feminine or masculine than normal boys or girls.
It woulden't be the first mistake OG! made


----------



## Six* (Mar 15, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Wasn't it stated that she just called him uncle because her parents used to know him or something like that? Cause I know for a fact that no one that lived in that house was related.


really? i don't remember rika ever talking about uncle minami aside having the four kids from him. when is this? :amazed


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2008)

Kannon said:


> Go @lk3mizt  I'd never be able to do that XD
> 
> *LOL ME TOO  They could be herms though. But it's unlikely. And most people think herms have both male and female parts, but that's not true. They could just be a bit more feminine or masculine than normal boys or girls.
> It woulden't be the first mistake OG! made *



Wrong, sir 

her?maph?ro?dite      /hɜrˈm?frəˌdaɪt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[hur-maf-ruh-dahyt] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
?noun
1.	an individual in which reproductive organs of both sexes are present. Compare pseudohermaphrodite.
2.	Biology. an organism, as an earthworm or plant, having normally both the male and female organs of generation.
3.	a person or thing in which two opposite qualities are combined.
?adjective
4.	of, pertaining to, or characteristic of a hermaphrodite.
5.	combining two opposite qualities.
6.	Botany. monoclinous.
[Origin: 1350?1400; ME hermof


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 15, 2008)

.......... -is proven wrong-

Coulda sworn it was also hermaphrodite if you possessed both two X and one Y chromosome as the 23rd pair D: OH WELL. Everyone makes mistakes


----------



## Six* (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah, but we all knwo simca only have female parts anyways.

I remember ikki kissing her ******** somewhere in the beginning.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 15, 2008)

But what about Kilik? 

Yeah I remember that too  Lol'd

AND ALSO. I doze in Science class anyway


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2008)

Badass Agito pic


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 15, 2008)

Dude sick pic  Saved

EDIT: .........HOGEEZE I THINK I FOUND MY NEW FAVORITE MANGA PAGE 

 Ah, Kilik. Such a pimp. Not even his sis can resist his advances.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 16, 2008)

nice find Klown 

i hope someone puts kilik in his place soon  he's too uptight for his own gd


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 16, 2008)

No  I love Kilik. Maybe it was the flashback scenes that made me feel sorry for him. But he is my third favorite character overall. I think he has a good heart in him, but his judgement is flawed


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 16, 2008)

what are we talking about again?


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 16, 2008)

Kilik and i*c*st  I think.


----------



## Six* (Mar 16, 2008)

I wonder when we'll ever see crazy apple again..


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd settle for regular, shy Ringo.


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 17, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'd settle for regular, shy Ringo.



u sick twat XP

id go for crazy ringo me


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 17, 2008)

I could go for either myself 

OH. AND. Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone  Even if your not Irish...you are today  I'm totally not. German/Italian here


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 17, 2008)

I prefer crazy apple too, but I said I'd SETTLE for shy Ringo... I just wish Crazy Apple would keep her glasses... seriously, rough/tough chick WITH the glasses factor = orgasm


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I prefer crazy apple too, but I said I'd SETTLE for shy Ringo... I just wish Crazy Apple would keep her glasses... seriously, rough/tough chick WITH the glasses factor = orgasm



 

do you think she'll be back in the laterr chaps?


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm betting on yes.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 18, 2008)

^ definitely yes lol

... i finally found some material for nakayama and agito... before the orca incident.
i dont know about the manga but in anime episode 12, after croissant mask aka ringo announces koga's victory and everyone is seen celebrating... nakayama grabs onto agito .. much to the distaste of agito of course


----------



## Six* (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah, and Nakayama has been seen talking about and to agito a lot ever since the beginning.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 18, 2008)

^ hmm... thats true   i guess OG isnt as random as thought to be


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 18, 2008)

OH HEY I SAW THAT TOO


----------



## Six* (Mar 18, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ hmm... thats true   i guess OG isnt as random as thought to be


yes and i've been saying that a lot too, since waaaaay back. nakayama's gonna have a part with agito. at first i thought it would be as a tuner, but i don't know now.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

Air Gear 196 by Sorascans 

I almost caught up >_>

my favorite ch is Akito, dam he is very cute... I can't find Akito x Ikki doujinshi everywhere =/


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 19, 2008)

PAGE !& I WAS ... and then whew...

and i lol'd hard at last page...


----------



## Six* (Mar 19, 2008)

actually, you know what...

Croissant Mask > Crazy Apple.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2008)

Not really... croissant mask is just shy ringo in revealing clothing... shy < tough/hardcore.


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 20, 2008)

next chapter plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz -_-


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

should here soon... ill post it if it shows


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2008)

It's been out for a while o_o

Weird, weird chapter... read it like yesterday or the day before, can't remember.


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 20, 2008)

translated 196 if anyone is interested Chapter 382 Page 17


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> It's been out for a while o_o
> 
> Weird, weird chapter... read it like yesterday or the day before, can't remember.



like i said to someone earlier... ive bin half asleep this week cos of brawl 

and thx... ill check the chap now


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll add you when I get home in about an hour, whether or not I have time to actually play is another story.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

^lol no worries 

and why is this chap so ridiculously crap? its the worst we've had in like forever... seriously

kazu going emo is pretty funny though


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2008)

I think Oh! Great is either being bribed, threatened, or has been trapped by one of these naked-dancing, devil-worshipping, blood-drinking cults.

Or maybe he just thinks they're awesome D:


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 20, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> like i said to someone earlier... ive bin half asleep this week cos of brawl
> 
> and thx... ill check the chap now



u better be unlocking all the characters man, coz im coming over there and "at least" get some kills out of you lol


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 20, 2008)

lol for a moment i thought they accidentally mixed in some pages from Berserk at the end lol orgies...


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

^ lol i thought so too

OG has seriously been threatened with a twig lol

@samurai ~ u'll never beat me unless i fall off myself


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 20, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ lol i thought so too
> 
> OG has seriously been threatened with a twig lol
> 
> @samurai ~ u'll never beat me unless i fall off myself



thats y i said *@ least* lol

i already knw your a master @ the game, lets see how you do up against my sol in ggac


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

^ not very well thats all i can say lol... unless im Jam lol

some of the art work looks weird and doesnt seem to fit into airgear tbh lol
but overall i guess it was ok... they needed to have a down chap as well as some gd ol' up chaps


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 20, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ not very well thats all i can say lol... unless im Jam lol
> 
> some of the art work looks weird and doesnt seem to fit into airgear tbh lol
> but overall i guess it was ok... they needed to have a down chap as well as some gd ol' up chaps



i'll be needing the training tho man, i'll show you her speacials aswell, and she has one which i know everyone knows is ridiculas lol

198 = wtf ?!

and spot the zangiff time xD


----------



## Six* (Mar 20, 2008)

wth... AG sure had strayed to so many different levels...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 21, 2008)

lol, Kazu..


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 21, 2008)

The artist must have been on drugs while working on that chapter but many repsects to him for creating the series lol


----------



## Six* (Mar 21, 2008)

what a weird post.  (a couple posts above this.)


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 21, 2008)

^ u mean alchemists post lol... ye i never seen that kinda post before 

@samurai ~ not drugs... he was threatened with a twig


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2008)

He juts got modfucked, as they say... and hasn't had it fixed yet.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 21, 2008)

Man, 3 days and finally finished reading up on this from chapter 1 

Man that's one heck of alot of fanservice going on in this series that's for sure


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 22, 2008)

^ damn straight lol... the teacher fanservice especially lol

@phantom ~ i c, 1st time i seen that though lol...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 22, 2008)

got modfuck fixed.


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 22, 2008)

wtf is modfucked?

your saying the artist had a glitch in his brain ?? lol


----------



## Springlake (Mar 22, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> wtf is modfucked?
> 
> your saying the artist had a glitch in his brain ?? lol



No, it's that an admin, or something of equal status  , messed with some of the forum settings conserning a member account


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 22, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> No, it's that an admin, or something of equal status  , messed with some of the forum settings conserning a member account



cheers for that


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 23, 2008)

^ 198 is the latest raw

latest scanned is 196

i doubt this manga will end anytime soon...


----------



## spaZ (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't want it to end its awesome, but we need more action kind of right now


----------



## Six* (Mar 23, 2008)

@gixa: I remember OG said he plans for it to be around 300 chpaters or so...


----------



## insomniac666 (Mar 23, 2008)

ok, so im all caught up, great, yeah i agree with you gixa and spaz, more action would be nice
oh and around 300 chapter seems like a good length, and enough time to finish it well.
ok well thanks for the help you guys, ill probably be on this forum alot, so youll probably see more of me, but thanks again i really appreciate it


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 24, 2008)

300 chaps is decent length i guess... which means the tourney will be dragged out quite a few more chaps then...


----------



## Six* (Mar 27, 2008)

Who thinks that girl will be kazu's tuner??


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

^ i would probably agree she will be... but you never know where OG is concerned


----------



## Athrum (Mar 28, 2008)

Volume 20 Premium edition


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

cool, a big version of the cover


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 28, 2008)

X-T said:


> Volume 20 Premium edition


Pretty smexy, should've been Agito though.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree with KLoWn. So much truth.


----------



## fxu (Mar 28, 2008)

I came buckets.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah but it's quite good anyway, it's been awhile since a good cover came out


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2008)

no new chapter??


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

^ none so far... *continues to wait patiently*


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 28, 2008)

may we plz have the new chapter......................................................no?

dang...-___-


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2008)

Unregistered

Woo!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2008)

MEDIAFIRE LINKS PLEASE!


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 28, 2008)

we will have our raw volume up soon:s


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2008)

Is that Ikki?  And moar Kazu backtalking plx, I'm tired of him being written as perma uke for Aeon and Ikki.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2008)

mediafire...


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Link removed
> 
> Woo!



woot! new chap, ill upload on mediafire once ive downloaded


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2008)

mediafire is teh king, Six!

and thank you, Gixa!


----------



## spaZ (Mar 28, 2008)

Mediafire is way better you just click and download unlike some of the others were you have to put in the crappy code and such.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

chap 199 raw

Link removed

@six ~ i think it is them...


----------



## Six* (Mar 28, 2008)

^hmmm... so that's why ikki called them 'sempai'. 

And sup with Kazu in the end... heck why is there no 'to be continued' at the bottom of that page!?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2008)

cheers, Gixa!


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 28, 2008)

yushaaaaaa!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2008)

whut the fuck?

that was like the most random chapter ever. 

anyone have an idea what's going on?


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 28, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> whut the fuck?
> 
> that was like the most random chapter ever.
> 
> anyone have an idea what's going on?



no, but its a wicked chapter XD


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

Six said:


> ^hmmm... so that's why ikki called them 'sempai'.
> 
> And sup with Kazu in the end... heck why is there no 'to be continued' at the bottom of that page!?



must be tenjou tenge week nex week lol...

and that was ridiculously awesome fanservice 
kazu didnt seem to have nything changing in him when he had all those distractions round him ... guess he hasnt got out of his depression fully


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2008)

I didn't see any of the girls.. Namayaka (or is it Nakayama? ) or Emily...


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

^ neither did i... and was one of them simca? sure looked like her lol


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2008)

the one whose nipples were being played with, right?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

the one who has a circle with spikes on her chest... at least i think its simca

the one holding his chin...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2008)

nah, i dont think she's Simica.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

^ u dont? o well, still reminds me of her lol... even though it probs aint her


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 28, 2008)

....WTF was that???


----------



## Six* (Mar 28, 2008)

...it's Air Gear! 

seriously though, how can O!G get away with this? shouldn't his editors be telling him to straighten out his story or something!?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 28, 2008)

^ damn straight 

but i have to say ikki must have something up his ass to get kazu starightened out... u could just tell by the look on his face


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 29, 2008)

i cant wait for the trans...

that chapter was sooooooooo random.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 29, 2008)

This chap isnt as random as thought... looks like ikki n kazu will have at it in 2 weeks time 

chap 199 summary by whatever181 

*Spoiler*: __ 



well nice guesses there about the chapter  anyway for this chapter, there is loads of unimportant info but to summarise just the important bit:

1. chapter starts with the mentioning of kazu, who is compared with the likes of a white pegasus which has descended on the earthly realm. unknown to him, much news about him have been spreading on the net ever since the behemoth incident.

2. page 2 and 3 (which are meant to be a double page but is split in half T_T) talks about him (symbolised as a pegasus), to be searching for an unknown person who stole the flame regalia. However, due to the chains binding him (symbolised as his physical limit), caused his soul to leave his body and is currently lost in the earthly realm. btw those naked chicks surrounding him is thinking he's cute and asking him out/wanting to "service" him etc 

3. a guy in costume then makes his entrance, seemingly the leader of the cult (he's called "roki" btw). after this guy's appearance though, another fat guy was introduced, shown to be the mastermind behind this "show". anyway, "roki" started acting weirdly (squeezing one of the chick's nips), causing the fat guy to question the show's organiser, a masked dude (apparently ikki's senior) who the guy acting as "roki" is and this caused the organiser to start reprimanding the actor (who had a nosebleed after doing the nip-squeeze )

4. anyway, while attempting to continue the show, "roki" noticed that kazu was amongst the crowd and started talking about this being a gathering of confused souls and relates saying how confusion is the proof of being alive. he then moves on to say though, that while this is the case, there seems to be one who is alive but is carrying a soul of the dead and goes to describe who that person is (covered in white robe currently etc etc). realising that he's the one being talked about, kazu obviously is surprised. roki goes another step though, mentioning kazu's full name and also what happened during his childhood etc etc, which amazed kazu at the specifics and this of course also earned the crowds laughter (due to kazu's funny childhood )

5. being serious now, roki mentions how kazu's heart is frozen and cold and proceeds to ask him to have a battle with him, with a condition that if kazu wins, roki will tell him what he wants to know - about the real form of the man who took the flame regalia. again shocked about the extent of knowledge that roki has about him, kazu questions his real identity but was simply told that he's the embodiment of the devil king - bermond (someone confirm this name? i cant seem to find it :S the statue looks like baphomet though "-_-)

6. worried and pissed that everything's going out of plan, the masked dude started reprimanding the actor but only got a reply that the usual scenario was boring and so he wanna spice it up  it was revealed here that the actor has been ikki all along!!

7. referring to "roki" as the "damn" cult leader now, kazu asks him whether he's serious in telling him everything kazu wants to know and gets a confirmation from "roki" tat he will do what he can. having said that, ikki is shown to be pumped in anger with narration in the background explaining that because ikki has been friends with kazu for a long time, he knows abt kazu's feelings and hence is angry at the current kazu... kazu on the other hand, declares that if what "roki" said isnt real, it will be too late to ask for forgiveness even after he turns him into cinders

8. ikki's flame of anger finally lits back the fire within kazu's soul!! how will this battle develop!?


comment:
thats about it for this chapter, not so bad at least... its again to the point and i dun think the battle will drag out too long, which is great!! ^_^

i left out a couple of things such as who that girl in page 10 is... what happened to the chick in page 17 etc etc... anyone who's interested, just let me know and i'll explain them... but there is absolutely not much meanign in them really lol

oh and yeah, i wont mind being in kazu's brainwashed-situation in the beginning of this chapter tbh 

EDIT:
and oh, sadly no chapter next week due to break. although O!G mentions that there will be extra stuff for the 200 chapter celebration on the next release, i rather have the chapter early :S


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 31, 2008)

Aww darn. There's a two week skip. 
Can't believe Ikki and Kazuma are gonna have at it though. Talk about your hate-love relationship


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 31, 2008)

I think it's only a one week skip >_>


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 31, 2008)

Kannon said:


> Aww darn. There's a two week skip.
> Can't believe Ikki and Kazuma are gonna have at it though. Talk about your hate-love relationship



i think its a gd thing that they're finally gonna throw down lol
a friendly spat is a gd way to get kazu bk in gear 

@phantom ~ ............................... brawl


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 31, 2008)

Next week, man. I'm hella busy, as i've told you. Now stop being annoying >: (


----------



## maareek (Apr 1, 2008)

Is the text in the sorascans homepage real or just a bad joke?


----------



## Chaotic Flare (Apr 1, 2008)

maareek said:


> Is the text in the sorascans homepage real or just a bad joke?



They - got -you lol. If they took it off they wouldn't leave a note for the people who were stealing it


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 1, 2008)

Man, that's the OLDEST April Fool's joke out there for anime and/or manga sites.

Ours was MUCH better and much more original.


----------



## insomniac666 (Apr 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Man, that's the OLDEST April Fool's joke out there for anime and/or manga sites.
> 
> Ours was MUCH better and much more original.


lol, i know, they could try a bit harder couldn't they


----------



## spaZ (Apr 1, 2008)

I really hate April fools, so many dumb ass pranks that are not even funny.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 1, 2008)

I wonder if I still have our old April Fool's chapter sitting on my computer somewhere. I remember it had some retarded story that the guy hosting our stuff made up, lol.

Our cleaning was class, though.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 2, 2008)

^ if u still have the chap... giv a link for it, id like to see it lol


----------



## Six* (Apr 2, 2008)

lol, i remember that chapter. 

best cleaning job ever.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

Blörg this thread lacks nude AG-chicks....Kannon do your job!


----------



## Nena Trinity (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll start the hunt 
EDIT: I could only find a few manga pictures sorry. But I did find a link to a few hentai doujin  PM if you want the doujins. Since I can't post here 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 2, 2008)

Kannon said:


> I'll start the hunt
> EDIT: I could only find a few manga pictures sorry. But I did find a link to a few hentai doujin  PM if you want the doujins. Since I can't post here
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*drools*


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

Kannon said:


> I'll start the hunt
> EDIT: I could only find a few manga pictures sorry. But I did find a link to a few hentai doujin  PM if you want the doujins. Since I can't post here
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


That will do for now 
And im pretty sure i have all (well, almost anyway) the AG doujins out atm, but sure, PM me that shit and i'll give it a workover~


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That will do for now
> And im pretty sure i have all (well, almost anyway) the AG doujins out atm, but sure, PM me that shit and i'll give it a workover~



lol


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm interested in these doujins as well... though the only two I've seen are kinda blegh.


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 5, 2008)

any predictions anyone?


----------



## Six* (Apr 5, 2008)

ikki vs kazu ofcourse.

then kururu comes in bringing the new storm regalia.

kazu losses.


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 5, 2008)

Six said:


> ikki vs kazu ofcourse.
> 
> then kururu comes in bringing the new storm regalia.
> 
> kazu losses.





gdgd 

anyone else?


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 5, 2008)

^ pretty much what six said... and some more fanservice


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ pretty much what six said... and some more fanservice



oh j355 ??

new raws and trans thanks.....


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2008)

Since I don't want to go through pages of spoilers, what chapters are in volume 20, 21, etc? Because I gather them into CD Display .cbr files, I want them gathered correctly.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 8, 2008)

176-185 in v20. 21 should cut off at 195 or 196.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2008)

Ah, many thanks. <3


----------



## Six* (Apr 10, 2008)

awesome!!!

COLOR PAGE + Loli Ringo + Naked Chicks = WIN!


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks to whatever181


*Spoiler*: __ 



anyway, chapter starts with the fight declaration between the 2 while kazu gets dressed. the fight condition apparently was chosen as some kinda tag-game with roki capturing the "ghosts"/naked chicks (u can guess why he wanted to be the capturer ) and kazu freeing the captured ones. kazu accepts the match saying that he's played that game many times in the past before but was somehow concerned that the girls should be wearing something. this of course gets the girls affection and they were all over him to ikki's envy.

battle starts and ikki goes to do his "stuff" (much to his senior's agitation) while in the blink of an eye, kazu goes to free them and the crowd were impressed. seeing kazu having somewhat of an advantage(?), roki proceeds to attempt to stop him and kazu comments that roki is similar to someone he knows and proceeds to have a flashback of the tag game he had last time, which kazu refers to as a bad memory.

in the flashback, kazu is shown to be crying because he has been playing the role of the "devil" (the one to chase and find the others) all day long and he's sick of it. ikki, being ikki, does not shown kazu pity, despite ringo telling him to. he instead tells kazu that he's boring and tells him to go home. because of this, kazu was prompted to train his speed so that he could catch them when he's playing the tag game as a devil again. seeing kazu train so hard, ikki stole his trainers and when asked by ringo why he did it, ikki simply replied that if kazu gets any faster, ikki would actually have to be the "devil" the next time they play and he wouldnt want that...

back to present time, kazu is shown to be out-performing roki and he calls roki a slowpoke... the weird-eyed guy then asks ikki's senior what they should do in the situation considering their "roki"-image are being ruined by the challenger... senior dude then tries to justify ikki's situation saying how the costume outfit is heavy and is meant to hide the AT so as not to be seen by others and hence is slowing ikki down... after a moment of hesitation though, he actually comments that while that is so, he thinks that a real serious kazu would actually be stronger than ikki and he knows this because he has fought with them before...

again returning to the flashback, roki tells kazu that till the end, the trainers were never returned, with a picture showing young-ikki dumping them into the river. young-ikki later met young-kazu on the way home and he thought at that time that kazu wanted to get back at him having found out who had stolen the trainers but apparently, kazu was simply focussing on his training despite not having any shoes on. the present ikki/roki then proceeds to tell kazu that while what kazu lost that time was simply a pair of trainers, he silently comments that the replacement kazu got was the litting of a flame within him and that in turn lights up a raging fire within ikki himself!!

despite a challenge started by him, kazu's silent fighting spirit reverses on ikki himself!! how will things develop in the next chapter!?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 10, 2008)

thanx for link and trans all.
interesting chapter. seems another random arc.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 11, 2008)

shrymmy's been busy

197 is out


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 11, 2008)

yay for both links!


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 11, 2008)

is there a new chatper out?


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 11, 2008)

^chapter 200 raw is on this page 

and so is its summary


----------



## Nena Trinity (Apr 12, 2008)

Bah so far behind  -downloads ch 200-


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 12, 2008)

i hope there's a logic behind this arc, otherwise it's gonna be another meaningless arc.


----------



## insomniac666 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i hope there's a logic behind this arc, otherwise it's gonna be another meaningless arc.


yeah i agree, i don't see where any of this is going, but it should make more sense pretty soon


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 15, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i hope there's a logic behind this arc, otherwise it's gonna be another meaningless arc.



sheesh  lol


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 18, 2008)

AIRGEAR CHAPTER 201 RAW
MediaFire
*Bleach -105 by Binktopia*


summary by whatever 181
*Spoiler*: __ 



as of last time, we see ikki burning up with his desire to defeat kazu and apparently, he isnt gonna play fair to achieve this because in this chapter, ikki started using the show's many equipments at his disposal for his attacks. The initial attack was made by using a hidden speaker in the demon statue to produce a sound blast to disorientate kazu and give ikki a chance to land his blow. after kazu dodged it though, lasers in the gargoyle-like statues begins firing at him but hits the crowd instead. while suavely saving a naked-maiden in danger, kazu protested at the danger that the crowd is being involved in and ikki simply justified it saying that the voltage has been tuned down to not cause death (probably) and simply produce a little heat... (how is he gonna get kazu anyway if all he's gonna feel is a little heat? "-_-)

as the match progresses, we see that ikki is not only using the equipment to his favour but also the show's many loyal crowd and even the dead souls to defeat kazu (the naked chicks who're meant to be captured on the game). a surprised kazu was then hit with a bat by one of the chicks and was then told by ikki that he never said the dead souls are his ally... kazu of course calls roki for playing dirty but instead got a reply from roki that for the sake of victory, all efforts (battle strategies, intelligence, geographics) should be exhausted and that is what working hard to victory is about...

slowly losing his consciousness from the earlier blow and being drowned in the tauntings of the crowd, kazu started hallunicating and begun having flashbacks of the time when he was battling the sora brothers along with spitfire. it was revealed here that the moments before his death, spitfire was actually teaching kazu about the ways of the flame... he mentions that the flame, like the wind, has no definite form and is free... narration then goes saying how spitfire is relaying his life, along with the "what" of the flame road's infinity atmosphere - infinite inferno to kazu... and this is because, beside ikki, the man who carries the name "spitfire" is probably the only one who knows abt kazu's true worth... moving on to the time when kazu is watching spitfire's msg, spitfire told him that because the flame and the wind has no definite form, once it is misused, it could easily rob others of their lives and hence spitfire emphasised for kazu to not forget it before finally moving on to "Lesson 1"...

returning to present time, spitfire's msg continues, telling kazu abt flame road's chapter of "restrain" - those who handles flames must learn how to control it and that essentially means it is a requirement to learn the techniques to bind the freedom held by flames... with that in his mind, the entire crowd was frozen on their tracks as the we hear kazu starts his trick with his declaration of "oh time"!! as he finally gathers the courage to strike back without caring what the means are, kazu tells roki that he will show him about the ways of the flame road and lands his first battle hit!!

the one who inheritted the soul of the flame, finally burns for the first time!!


comment:
sorry it took some time, i was trying to make it sound good in english as there are lots of sayings/symbolisms in this chapter regarding flame which somewhat sounded weird after translation "-_- i left it out in the end but for those curious, its page 15 where spitfire is listening to spitfire's msg on his laptop, the narration goes something like in actuality the extreme gush of fire (the type used in melding things together in industries? the highly oxidised one) has a lower heat quantity compared to the simply a reddish strong flame... and this whitish-green flame burns brightly and silently in the darkness and melts anything it touches... i have no idea how i can relate this to whatever spitfire is telling kazu so i took it out... sorry "-_-


----------



## Athrum (Apr 18, 2008)

I  just wonder, where the hell did Ikki get all that technology and all those people?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't think that's his cult... he just usurped the regular/leader, and is using the audience and the equipment for his own purposes.


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 19, 2008)

X-T said:


> I  just wonder, where the hell did Ikki get all that technology and all those people?



.....i have no idea my friends...and most of all i think ive lost the plot, summary is too long as usual...


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 19, 2008)

Kids kazu just stopped time.  That's the point behind this arc.  Because the training was getting old and couldn't be maintained for a long time.  But it is way too early for Iron to be showing up again.  That means after this we can expect something relating to Emily or Bucca, as I'm pretty sure OG is gonna skip a mini arc for Onigiri and Ikki's will tie into the next main arc.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 19, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> AIRGEAR CHAPTER 201 RAW
> *Link*
> here
> 
> ...


 

thanx a lot.


----------



## insomniac666 (Apr 19, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> .....i have no idea my friends...and most of all i think ive lost the plot, summary is too long as usual...



this arc is just to show "Kazu's true worth", bring out his real powers/abilities.  Probably gonna end with Ikki showing that he did everything just for kazu, and that Ikki actually had some big handicap so that's why he didn't just kick ass.  That's what i think, tho it feels pretty cliche


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 19, 2008)

I still haven't seen 200.

Mediafire ddl please?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2008)

I havent been mindfucked this bad since I read Monster after reading chapter 159

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 20, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I havent been mindfucked this bad since I read Monster after reading chapter 159
> 
> Wow. Just wow.



lol hehehehe


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 20, 2008)

201 looks have nice action and nudity


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 20, 2008)

Im still at 197

Are there chapters that one manga doesnt have or somthing


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 23, 2008)

Chapter 202 spoilers edited
*Spoiler*: __ 



It would appear that Kazu pulls out some huge trick called "time unity". Also, Ikki uses some hurricane road technique... at least i think... and ikki also laughs at kazu for some reason?
the translations arent clear enough but o well, the raw should be out within next 24hrs

1. yes, kazu does pull off that time trick, but the person who puts up the spoiler mentions that kazu looks somewhat tired and he/she wonders if its because kazu is not really up to iron clock/spitfire's level yet...

2. ikki also apparently pulled off a trick, but i dun think its a "hurricane road" trick... 2 of the 3 spoiler links provided mentioned that its a trick similar to sora's...

3. short flashback scene about ikki and kazu doing baseball or something...

anyway, the chapter is a continuation of the battle but the conclusion is not in sight yet...

thx to wahtever181 for the trans


----------



## Nena Trinity (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh wow.  It seems like this is going to be one of those epic long battles.
...ya know who I miss? Kilik. Ayep.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice thanks for the links


----------



## Six* (Apr 24, 2008)

awesome chapter! ikki's getting serious!


----------



## SaiST (Apr 24, 2008)

Holy shit. Ikki is beast. Beast is Ikki.

Guy doesn't even have a Regalia, had that heavy-ass costume limiting his movement, and he's busting out Tricks on that scale, I thought we'd be seeing nothing but "wind walls" from him until he got the Storm Regalia.


----------



## Myrddhin (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks for the RAWs ... action is damn good ...

(th topic seems dead)


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 25, 2008)

chap 202 summary thx to whatever181 
*Spoiler*: __ 



anyway, chapter starts with the explaination of the "time" trick. basically, the rider has to hit the opponent at certain location of the body where the movement is being produced AND also the nerve points like the chin, back of the head etc and hence stunning them them and robbing them of movement completely... normally, the opponent will be on the verge of blackening-out and even if they retain their senses, their body will be still unmovable and will feel this heaty-burning sensation... it is classified as a skill of the flame road because even though the rider isnt using any flame, the opponent do feel some kinda "heat"...

satisfied that he's able to perform the trick, kazu comments here that it is tiring (duh!! he did it on the entire crowd!! is that even possible!?!?) looking back at "roki", kazu then asked him whether his "miracle" is broken/finished already and started thinking abt ikki due the similarity they share and wonders when he will be able to fare up to ikki since up till now, it would appear to kazu that between them, its always only kazu who is always trying hard and even then ikki is able to trash him with his little finger despite not taking it seriously...kazu stops here though as he suddenly realise that he has no reason for winning and said out loud how boring it is...

hearing/thinking that he's being undermined, ikki begins to mumble something as kazu feels a weird gust of wind blowing even though they're underground... as it slowly dawns upon him that "roki" was the cause of the wind, kazu dodged the incoming knee counter-attack (infused with a wind interface) but somehow was still hit by the huge air pressure!! an indoor tornado was then formed, and the rising gust of wind frees everyone from the frozen state and the crowd started escaping, leaving the 2 heroes to battle it out!!

shocked that "roki" is able to perform a trick similar to sora, kazu turns to question his identity only to find the rider in front of him no longer dons his mask. narration reveals that rather than being shocked at roki's real identity, kazu is shocked at what he has never once saw before - a face of someone burning with intensive combat spirit. a flashback is then shown, with narration saying that while kazu has felt this "aura" before during their childhood school competiton, he has never seen ikki's serious face and because kazu has always assumed that ikki is able to take care of him with simply his little finger, he begins wondering when is it that ikki has started being "serious" like him...

having realised that ikki has always gotten serious because of his desire to defeat him, spitfire's recording then begins playing, talking about how even though following someone means that one will never be lost, it would also means that one would forever only be able to stare at the back of that person... and hence, to find one's own "path", one can only do it by moving his own feet ahead. At the same time that kazu begins to voice out his desire to defeat ikki, Lesson 2 is introduced - "Flame/freedom is something which will burn fiercely according to one's desire!!"

The budding ego and desire! its no longer stoppable!!


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 25, 2008)

I haven't checked AG for some time now, is it still that weird ass crap that made no sense what so ever?


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Apr 25, 2008)

It makes since now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seemed Kazu was feeling so down, he fell into a cult and was being pulled into their weird bondage weirdo rituals. Ikki, in order to have a job or something, sees him and calls him out. Kazu is rejuvenated and shows he has the ability to stop time like Aeon Clock. And proceeds to stop an entire room full of people.

Ikki, finally driven by pure raw excitement, becomes serious and does some srs business on the entire room with his knee+Wind Interface. Then everyone gets the hell out of the room and Kazu feels a burning desire to fight Ikki.

Basically the last two chapters have been superbadass.


----------



## insomniac666 (Apr 25, 2008)

thanx for the links and updates, appreciate them guys, oh and superbadass chapter


----------



## Six* (Apr 25, 2008)

i dont really think ikki's driven by pure excitement, though. He seems more pissed that it makes him really serious.


----------



## insomniac666 (Apr 26, 2008)

yeah i agree with you six, he just looks really pissed and is probably crush kazu into the ground, oh and sora scans says that a 198 should be out soonish or at least that seems like what they're saying, i dunno, it's taking a really long time tho


----------



## spaZ (Apr 26, 2008)

He doesn't really stop time, he just moves really fast and almost looks like time has stopped.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 26, 2008)

spaZ said:


> He doesn't really stop time, he just moves really fast and almost looks like time has stopped.



ye, the time stop trick is an illusion due to his insane speed lol... now i just wanna see some fire tricks...


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 26, 2008)

spaZ said:


> He doesn't really stop time, he just moves really fast and almost looks like time has stopped.





gixa786 said:


> ye, the time stop trick is an illusion due to his insane speed lol... now i just wanna see some fire tricks...


no the trick is really paralyzing the opponent so that they feel a burning sensation in their body


----------



## Majeh (Apr 27, 2008)

r the scans still at 197..?


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 27, 2008)

^ yes, they are


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ yes, they are



hmm indeed


----------



## naledge87 (Apr 28, 2008)

So does anyone else think that OG is getting a bit wild with his art.

For awhile now (IMO) its been getting harder and harder to follow (or at least tell whats going on in them) the panels.

I under stand the story fine, it just seems that his art is getting more and more jumbled up with each chapter.

Especially during fights (I just think he used to draw things clearer then he is now).

The art is still beautiful though.


----------



## insomniac666 (Apr 28, 2008)

naledge87 said:


> So does anyone else think that OG is getting a bit wild with his art.
> 
> For awhile now (IMO) its been getting harder and harder to follow (or at least tell whats going on in them) the panels.
> 
> ...



oh definitely, the last 2 or 3 chaps i've just been staring at the pretty pictures, i just gave up on trying to actually _comprehend_ them


----------



## Six* (Apr 28, 2008)

well, i dunno. I think his art gets better. 

I think it's a little bit different when you look at volume (tank) versions of the chapters. they're a bit more refined, cleaned and detailed than the crappy magazine versions.

a little off topic but if you follow d.gray-man, some of the magazine versions look like rough sketches, and then in the volume release, they're much better and have a nicer finish. so yeah, i guess it has to do with making all those details in as little as a week every week, then fixing the details when it gets its tank release.


----------



## naledge87 (Apr 30, 2008)

Six said:


> a little off topic but if you follow d.gray-man, some of the magazine versions look like rough sketches, and then in the volume release, they're much better and have a nicer finish. so yeah, i guess it has to do with making all those details in as little as a week every week, then fixing the details when it gets its tank release.




Thats a good point.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 30, 2008)

in sorascans forums theres a translation of chap 202 if nyones interested...


----------



## insomniac666 (Apr 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> in sorascans forums theres a translation of chap 202 if nyones interested...



what!? where is it


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 30, 2008)

thats the link for it

its a one off i believe


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 30, 2008)

(inserts interesting post here)

is this story going to progess or is it going to drag on now?...


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 30, 2008)

^ a lili bit of both i believe


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ a lili bit of both i believe



seriously???


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 30, 2008)

^ well, look at how its going now... it was kinda dragging and then suddenly it wasnt, it'll probs continue like that for a lili while until the tourney starts at least


----------



## insomniac666 (Apr 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ well, look at how its going now... it was kinda dragging and then suddenly it wasnt, it'll probs continue like that for a lili while until the tourney starts at least



sounds like that's gonna be right, i dunno, but it is kinda getting a little predictable/unpredictable with all of ikki's tantrums, you know when he acts like an ass and then has some weird info/motive that explains all of it

oh and thanx for the link gixa
oh and how bad do you guys think kazu is gonna get it in the next few chaps


----------



## Jicksy (May 1, 2008)

really bad... hopefully, i was waiting to see kazu's growth for a long time, and now its finally hear


----------



## Athrum (May 1, 2008)

OMG i want this soooooo bad ;_;


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

That's b/c she just took off her glasses... lol...

that's the ringo we all know and love and prefer over Kururu <3

That is indeed one of the best figures I've ever seen, regardless.


----------



## Athrum (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, RIngo with no Glasses = Evil Ringo    it does not show there but the figure comes with  a bag to cover her head like in the manga xD


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 1, 2008)

WTF Kazu joined a cult or something? ...


----------



## blackness (May 2, 2008)

X-T said:


> OMG i want this soooooo bad ;_;



Awesome! Especially considering how other Air Gear stuff looks like 

However... having only one of these in your room would automatically prohibit me to ever let _any_ girl enter my room as it'd brand me a total pervo-geek.

I'll consider it


----------



## Franckie (May 2, 2008)

I haven't read any Air gear in months; time to catch up.


----------



## dark0samurai (May 2, 2008)

X-T said:


> OMG i want this soooooo bad ;_;



Thats bloody awesome


----------



## Athrum (May 2, 2008)

mmmm the statue costs 57 bucks, ouch


----------



## dark0samurai (May 2, 2008)

X-T said:


> mmmm the statue costs 57 bucks, ouch



im sure u can get it dodgey somewhere else tho lol

u tried having a look @ it on ebay


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

X-T said:


> mmmm the statue costs 57 bucks, ouch



You gotta pay if you wanna fap to something that well made


----------



## dark0samurai (May 2, 2008)

hai hai

especially if you want blueprints so i can model her in 3ds max


----------



## SaiST (May 3, 2008)

Would anybody mind mirrong Sora-scans' scanslation of 198 for me? Was logged out of their forums recently, and their password retrieval doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Six* (May 3, 2008)

so is there no issue of shonen magazine this week? (like jump?)


----------



## SaiST (May 3, 2008)

No. Everything'll be back on track next week.

[EDIT] - Ooh. Early spoilers?



			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> sabret00the said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exactly confirmed, but sabret00the did provide spoilers for TRICK: 202...

I would like that kind of conclusion... But, assuming the spoiler's legit of course, I think it might've came too soon. Wanted to see a lot more from both Ikki and Kazu.


----------



## Athrum (May 3, 2008)

I don't like it. Kazu losing is predictable and so disappointing, i like when i get surprised in a manga


----------



## SaiST (May 3, 2008)

The whole Sora twins/Genesis/Gravity Child reveal from a few volumes ago contained enough surprises to last 'til the manga's end. 

I mostly approve of that kind of conclusion due to the fact that Ikki is beast, and beast is Ikki. Adurhur. :B


----------



## Jicksy (May 3, 2008)

Killua said:


> I mostly approve of that kind of conclusion due to the fact that Ikki is beast, and beast is Ikki. Adurhur. :B



agree there lol

although it would be nice if the fight ended in a draw 

kazu deserves a draw after all this


----------



## insomniac666 (May 3, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> agree there lol
> 
> although it would be nice if the fight ended in a draw
> 
> kazu deserves a draw after all this



yeah i agree, kazu doesn't deserve a loss after all this
also i was wondering, can spit use the time trick, i cant remember if he did


----------



## SaiST (May 3, 2008)

Spitfire also went on with his own "Oh, time..." when teamin' up with Aeon for the Apollo Road. This whole "time" trick is the foundation for Flame Road, apparently. So yes, he can.


----------



## insomniac666 (May 3, 2008)

Killua said:


> Spitfire also went on with his own "Oh, time..." when teamin' up with Aeon for the Apollo Road. This whole "time" trick is the foundation for Flame Road, apparently. So yes, he can.


yeah that's what I thought, but I forgot what happened in that fight with Sora and Nike
so does that mean everyone on the flame road can do some version of "oh, time" or do half of them have no clue what the flame road is


----------



## SaiST (May 3, 2008)

_* Killua shrugs._

Honestly, I think O!G screwed up. It made more sense when I thought Sano just used the principles of Flame Road to use these "time" tricks, instead of having them become a basic part of the Road itself.

There's also the fact that Kazu saw the Flame Road long before he even knew about all of this. When you think about it, it doesn't even make sense that these "time" tricks could be so integral to the use of that Road. Flame Road, and in turn, Aeon's tricks made 100% sense until we were introduced to all of this nonsense.


----------



## blackness (May 3, 2008)

Killua said:


> _* Killua shrugs._
> 
> Honestly, I think O!G screwed up. It made more sense when I thought Sano just used the principles of Flame Road to use these "time" tricks, instead of having them become a basic part of the Road itself.
> 
> There's also the fact that Kazu saw the Flame Road long before he even knew about all of this. When you think about it, it doesn't even make sense that these "time" tricks could be so integral to the use of that Road. Flame Road, and in turn, Aeon's tricks made 100% sense until we were introduced to all of this *nonsense*.



Just think about O!G's crazy physics...

It doesn't matter as long as it's awesome =D


----------



## dark0samurai (May 3, 2008)

blackness said:


> Just think about O!G's crazy physics...
> 
> It doesn't matter as long as it's awesome =D



lol i agree with you there xD


----------



## SaiST (May 4, 2008)

Have I said that Ikki is a beast yet?... I have?... Well for*get* you! I'm sayin' it again. IKKI R BEEST! BEEST R IKKI! To do this much with Infiinity Atmosphere without a Regalia in such a short span of time is pretty surprising, he has to be up there with Agito now. Kazu was awesome too--that Afterburner trick was nice.

Another week off, eh?... 

_* Killua sighs._


----------



## Six* (May 4, 2008)

Wow! that scene where ikki made a tornado, kazu stopped it with time, then ikki frickin' pierced inside it was nicely done! too bad ikki stopped half-way though... but kazu was happy. 

and ikki wasn't even wearing AT's!


----------



## SaiST (May 4, 2008)

He has AT. Pretty sure it's one of those roller-ball types like Aeon and Nike have.

And I don't think Ikki stopped in the middle of the trick, chapter just ended as it was in progress.


----------



## Six* (May 4, 2008)

i'm not that good in japanese but i'm pretty sure i read ikki saying 'just kidding' in the end... or something. then kazu goes 'che!'...

...i dunno, i just skimmed through it. *DLs chapter again*

no wait, nvm.


----------



## Athrum (May 4, 2008)

Nop, Ikki says "Kazu is happy" as he see Kazu smiling after getting the trick in his face xD

Great chapter, ive missed this chapters full of action..


----------



## Six* (May 4, 2008)

yeah ikki says that in the beginning in the end... wait, wasn't it the narrator who said that though? like its boxed or something.


----------



## Athrum (May 4, 2008)

There is no narrator. Those are Ikki's thoughts


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (May 5, 2008)

Non-MU please. Reps for those who do.


----------



## Six* (May 5, 2008)

X-T said:


> There is no narrator. Those are Ikki's thoughts


i always thought ikki's thoughts are never revealed.


----------



## SaiST (May 5, 2008)

TRICK: 199 has been scanslated by Sora-scans.

Oh, and not that anybody was in much of a hurry to take care of it for me, but forget about the mirror for 198, I remembered my password there.


----------



## Athrum (May 5, 2008)

Six said:


> i always thought ikki's thoughts are never revealed.



  mm? But they are, the first volumes of Air Gear are a good example of that. But yeah i made a mistake those are not Ikki's thoughts, the lines are from Black Flame


----------



## Muk (May 5, 2008)

hmm i must have missed 202 raw could someone link me?


----------



## SaiST (May 5, 2008)

Hope MediaFire's alright with you:


----------



## insomniac666 (May 5, 2008)

SaiST are you Kahlua


----------



## SaiST (May 5, 2008)

Killua, yes.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 5, 2008)

*downloads raw


----------



## insomniac666 (May 5, 2008)

SaiST said:


> Killua, yes.



my bad on the spelling, but yeah, i was just wondering


----------



## Athrum (May 5, 2008)

lol he returned to his original name.....kinda xD


----------



## SaiST (May 5, 2008)

It is actually my original username. Way back when the oldies of this forum used to post at NT, I used SaiST.


----------



## Muk (May 6, 2008)

ty saist XD


----------



## Batman (May 6, 2008)

I don't even know what this manga is about anymore. The story got lost somewhere beneath the amazing art and random battles.


----------



## insomniac666 (May 6, 2008)

SaiST said:


> It is actually my original username. Way back when the oldies of this forum used to post at NT, I used SaiST.



oh ok i was just confused for a minute also im really new so i dont really know anything or anyone


----------



## Jicksy (May 8, 2008)

a translation of airgear chap 203


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 9, 2008)

Batman said:


> I don't even know what this manga is about anymore. The story got lost somewhere beneath the amazing art and random battles.



I started reading Air Gear yesterday and I caught up to all 200 chapters...

needless to say, my head exploded, my eyes hurt so much (they are blood-shot red), and yes, I am somewhat confused...

But tell me what you guys think about my opinion of this manga explained below.

What Batman says is most pretty accurate. Although I appreciate the mangaka's use of extended metaphors, literary allusions, and biblical texts to add depth, I feel that he needlessly makes philosophical ideas and perspectives complex bordering on semi-incomprehensible (or at least, infuriating). This maybe b/c some of the translations I read were substandard or lacking...Regardless, the amazing art (I AM A HUGE SIMCA & KURURU FAN; boooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! Ringo) at least keeps the frustrations at bay. I think there is a plot, a good/decent/respectable plot but some of the ridiculous musings get in the way of comprehension. 

But what I like most about this manga is that it has an excellent but thinly-veiled (and corny/cheesy) theme/message: the search for our dream and how we evolve/change to pursue it. I also like how the mangaka occasionally challenges us to explore our notion of freedom...and what we sacrifice (or make others sacrifice) to earn it...in the case, the joy of unrestricted flight...the ability of humans to spread their wings and fly through the sky w/ joy. 

I don't want to get too philosophical about this manga...but in my eyes, it is a combination of death note and akira.

If you are not familiar with akira, here is a quick summary. Akira is a boy blessed/cursed with destructive supernatural powers (think atomic-bomb but unstable). He is the product of a government experiment to gain military strength (you must remember, this movie was made during the waning years of the Cold War). Unfortunately, Akira's unstable powers destroy Tokyo...making him known to the world. Few years/decades(?) later, in Neo-Tokyo, different factions/organizations are attempting to discover Akira's whereabouts so that they may gain control over his powers to do their bidding. Each organization has its own agenda and vision of the world. There are those who try to obtain it, others who seek to protect it, and those who wish to destroy it. Ultimately, what Akira represents is the terrifying specter of a nuclear holocaust as well as the tremendous potential to revolutionize the human race.

Likewise, the sky regalia is no different. It is the pinnacle of Air-Trecks...a legendary power that many hope to gain...its potential is its most appealing aspect: the ability to turn the sky into a invisible roadway that allows for the most magnificent experience...the unfettered/incomparable joy of flying by simply manipulating air/wind. 

But gaining it is the problem...the children that were genetically enhanced/tested/even mutated to produce the possibilty of such an item...the project that the government initiated...one they intended to justify through the ends. Moreover, this technology (air trecks and more specifically, regalia) is no different than the resources which current day governments fight over...oil, nuclear weapons, nuclear energy, territory. In fact, one of the pages (images) appeared eerily similar to 9/11. And in attempting to gain the regalia, there is a conflict that creates mountains of corpses eventually blinding even some of the best to their original goal: being able to leave the ground, spread one's wing, and just fly. Instead, it becomes a mere battle for supremacy so one can proclaim themselves as God or a God-like entity but is nothing short of a mere soul reaper.

But it is like Death Note in the sense that one must choose one's path...how to reconcile one's desire for flying with the current system that encourages/propagates/institutionalizes blood-shed to attain such a freedom. How does Light reconcile his desire to rid the world of criminals and (create his own vision of the world) with his Machiavellian tendencies to create such a safe-haven. 

dam...can u tell I have lived, breathed Air Gear for the last 36 hour??? I can be crazy like that. 

Let me know what u think????? I holla.

Honestly I love this manga...it began kinda kiddish but then began turning very dark...

sorry for the long post...but I tried to be thorough.


----------



## spaZ (May 9, 2008)

I don't even know how to comment on your post, since its as complicated as this manga is sometimes but makes perfect sense at the same time.


----------



## Six* (May 9, 2008)

you just said boo ringo.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 9, 2008)

*spaZ*: hey, it's been a while...(d. gray-man thread)

yeah, I kinda went overboard...it was almost like a stream of conscious (which tends to be terrible writing). Like I said, I read about 200 chapter in about 36 chapters. My head was hurting with all things Air Gear. I just needed to write it down somewhere...to make sense out of it...it was kinda cathartic/refreshing...

But as long as it made/makes sense...I feel like someone understood/got a glimpse of everything that was going on in my head...


*@Six:* let me start by saying...I loved Ringo at the beginning...I loved her all the way through uptil she ambushed Simca (which was her way of being merciful)...

I became frustrated with her character when see tried to hurt Ikki...I could understand her reasoning...but what I could not understand was why she could not accept Ikki's own way of doing things/and his goals and ambitions...

of course, then we have Sora's betrayal and the revelations of the gravity children...
AT THAT POINT, IT ALL CAME TOGETHER. But I just could not understand why she did not  just tell him from the beginning...in a way, it is better for Ikki b/c now Ikki knows what HE ABSOLUTELY MUST NOT DO thanks to the trial by fire...but in retrospect, for Ikki it was a hellish experience. 

I should point out that in my mind (uptil the gravity children revelations), I saw Genesis as suspicious but not evil and I saw Sleeping Forest (the new generation) as more sinister...an imminent threat. Therefore, I hated Ringo by association to SF and by default as it leader. 

Fast forward to about the end of Spitfire's confession and we see that Sleeping Forest (new generation) is a well-intentioned (albeit somewhat cruel) organization unlike Genesis which has/had good people like Simca and Spitfire but is ultimately an ill-intentioned conglomerate. 

Though I have started liking Ringo once again, she has fallen too far in my eyes. Her unwillingness to confront her emotions about Ikki, her not telling Ikki about the past, her resorting to violence (the very thing she despised) as a means to express her opinion/ideas/values. It was just too contradictory.

Personally, I prefer Ikki x Simca...but I must admit, Kururu Sumeragi is (thus far) the perfect fit for Ikki...not to mention, her fanbase is HUGE...much bigger than Ringo + Simca combined.


----------



## insomniac666 (May 9, 2008)

damn muffin, you write very looooong posts, well yeah I agree with most of what you've said overall, lately i forgot about how dark it was with the current arcs but yeah, I remember getting really depressed after the whole sora/spitfire revelations, got me really sad, almost Code Geass sad, but not quite
oh i and i LOVE kururu


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 9, 2008)

^^^Yeah, sorry about the long posts...once in a while I go psychoanalytical...sorry...

but yes, starting like chapters 105ish it just hit me how far the manga had come from its inception...

*@Six:*maybe I should clarify

let me say it this way, if I were Ikki it would be like this: 
Kururu Sumeragi x Ikki x Simca... but if I had to pick it would be Ikki x Simca. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, I don't know if anyone ever discussed this/noticed this (I just started posting in this thread)...but

Kilik in my mind seems like an Air Gear version of of Haine's twin brother Giovanni from the manga DOGS:

I am NOT KIDDING. They look and dress almost EXACTLY the same. 
Air Gear:  
Dogs: 

There is a also panel (dammit, I can't find it) where Kiliz is telling his story to Ikki and Kiliz was reminiscent of Father Anderson from Hellsing. 

Dam, I noticed a whole bunch of other random stuff that just is not coming to mind...be back later...

oh, I think I like Simca a lot b/c she reminds me a lot of the female protagonist from Rosario + Vampire.


----------



## spaZ (May 10, 2008)

I will always be a Ringo fan so I can't agree with you there. Her character has changed a great deal though its pretty much because of Kiliks way of manipulating people into thinking the what he is doing is right, but in this manga there pretty much is no way of doing right just what  you believe in.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 10, 2008)

^^^ I am not sure if he Kilik manipulated Ringo/managed to manipulate...she is a pretty smart girl...I think she just feels that her vision of ATs coincides with Kilik's goals...but remember, Kilik himself is not necessarily evil, he himself suggested that there is the possibility of someone out there that can perhaps gain and use the sky regalia selflessly...

but do not get me wrong, like I said, I like Ringo but just not as much as I used to and certainly not as much as either Sumeragi or Simca.

*@spaZ:* I gave u pos reps for kinda praising my first post...thank you.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 11, 2008)

Dam, I am gonna have to double post to force some discussion...

*Do you guys expect Ikki to be a gravity child?*

I can see him being one. That would be awesome. Is it something you would awaken???
I think it is to be expected...it is heavily implied (with recent developments) that his parents were involved in the gravity children projects. 
----------------------------------------------------

By the way does anyone else think that Air Gear could be D.Gray-Man-ish??

The egg of Judas??? rly? rly? Kinda like the clan of Noah and the Ark of Noah??

-----------------------------------------------------

Also, I wanna to restate/amend my opinions: 

I went back and read the last 30-35 chapters agains (165-ish to 200) and I am officially a Ikki x Sumeragi fan. I NOW like that pairing WAY MORE than the Ikki x Simca pairing.  

IKKI X SUMERAGI FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 11, 2008)

lol, double post.

I haven't read Air Gear for sometime now. I think i stopped at chapter 200. Which is the latest chapter available?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 11, 2008)

All chapter up to 200 have been translated.

We have complete/detailed summaries of 201 and 202 but not translations. And we have the raws of 203.

but once again...

*Do you guys expect Ikki to be a gravity child (old or new (Lind)) generation)?* 

I think it is heavily implied that he is (given recent developments). Just my opinion. In fact this would further mirror D. Gray-Man like developments (with Allen, an exorcist, supposedly being the player of the 14th and possibly a Noah); refer to prior post if at top of this page if confused about d. Gray-Man reference. Agree/disagree???


----------



## insomniac666 (May 11, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> IKKI X SUMERAGI FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
well Ikki is either the son of a researcher like Ine or a part of the new generation of gravity child, oh and wtf is Lind, I have a bad feeling that in like 50 chapters Air gear is gonna take a Tenjou Tenge twist and get every last thing about it fucked up.  I hope not, but it is OG.  I don't think Ikki is a normal gravity child tho, he is probably a category of his own, some super powered being, sora and kilik might be near that category also due to their super powered abilities


----------



## Athrum (May 11, 2008)

Yeah but you miss the SHONEN MANGA line of thought here, the hero is always normal and he becomes better than the others by his own merit alone, so i don't think that Ikki is a gravity child, although we know that his father was a GC researcher..

And muffin i really like your posts but please stop comparing it to D-Gray man, the two are nothing alike apart from being shonen, it's kind of annoying


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 11, 2008)

X-T said:


> Yeah but you miss the SHONEN MANGA line of thought here, the hero is always normal and he becomes better than the others by his own merit alone, so i don't think that Ikki is a gravity child, although we know that his father was a GC researcher..



^^^^ yes, this is what I was thinking too...that if Ikki really is a gravity child, he would not have been a normal person like his friends but instead just like another Sora or a Kilik. It takes away from Ikki's everyday/normal/underdog personality.



X-T said:


> And muffin i really like your posts but please stop comparing it to D-Gray man, the two are nothing alike apart from being shonen, it's kind of annoying



^^^ I apologize for annoying you but I'm just doing it to show certain similarities/trends...and yes, I know both mangas are VERY different...I follow both.

But for instance, let me give you another example...in the past 4-5 years, in the japanese manga world, mangakas hve developed a fascination with the human eye. They have started giving it supernatural powers. It began with Naruto and the Sharingan. It then became even more popular through Code Geass and the "absolute obedience" geass. Now we have the + and x shaped eyes of Air Gear. 
I am just noting trends. That's all. 

*@X-T:* Also, I am glad you like my posts. I hope you didn't just say that for the sake of saying it and then segueing into your post about not comparing Air Gear with D. Gray-Man. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

*@imsomniac666:*

^^^ Ikki's real name is Itsuki Minami. When Lind awoke and revealed his "brain charger," Orca says *hang on, let me go back and check*...

...Orca says: "Heh...Uncle Minami would go that extent?..."

Now it is possible that Ikki really is just a normal person that was perhaps adopted by his so-called parents who could in reality just be surrogate parents. Moreover, his surrogate parents may not have had the heart to experiment on him thereby preserving his "normal" status. 

I expect Ikki to be from a different generation of gravity children. I am assuming there are 2 generations right now. The first generation included Kilik and his comrades who possess the + shaped eyes and the second generation includes Lind who possesses the X shaped eyes. I expect Ikki to be from the second generation. 

As for Sora and Kilik, I don't think they are anything special besides being members of the orignial gravity children generation. But who knows? Maybe they haven't completely revealed everything that happened to them. 

But man, Kilik musta been a beast in the past. He completely took out nearly everyone including Sora by himself. And it is said many times over, that Kilik was THE ABSOLUTE STRONGEST of the gravity children. Shame he lost his regalia. I wanted to have seen what he could have accomplished with it.

^^^ But yes, I don't want Air Gear to go down a Tenjou Tenge-ish road. This manga has had enough mindfucking as it is.


----------



## Six* (May 11, 2008)

^you make huge posts 

anyway, how much more can Air Gear stray from it's original path, is the better question. Seriously, wth. It's like dragonball. first you see them doing martial arts, next you see them destroying planets.

Ikki... won't destroy planets won't he?


----------



## Jicksy (May 11, 2008)

AG seems to be on its gd streak right now lol, who knows how long that'll last though, if they start the tourney soon then everything will be ok......... not likely  

ikki destroying planets is a gd thing


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 11, 2008)

Six said:


> ^you make huge posts



I apologize. If you check my post history, you will find that this is definitely not the norm. For some reason, I have become really worked up ove Air Gear since I caught up to the current chapters...maybe b/c I've been reading nothing but Air Gear for the past 3-4 days...I went back and reread a lot of the chapters. 

But yeah...sorry about the long posts...I'll try making them smaller...starting with this one...



Six said:


> anyway, how much more can Air Gear stray from it's original path, is the better question. Seriously, wth. It's like dragonball. first you see them doing martial arts, next you see them destroying planets.
> 
> Ikki... won't destroy planets won't he?



^^^ Actually, this hit me too...I'll explain...

this is from chapter 184. At the bottom-left corner of pages 2-3, you can see that Kilik estimates Ikki's level to be 78.


On the next page, Hako (the tuner for Sora) tells Sumeragi that Ikki is nothing compared to Sora b/c Sora's level "exceeds 300."

After I read this scene, I thought of the following scene from DBZ:

*Crony: Vegeta...what does the scouter say about his power level???
Vegeta: *crushes scouter* IT"S OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Crony: WHAT???!?!??!?!?!?! OVER 9000?!?!?!?!?!?!*

If some variation of this happens...I am just gonna be like WTF.


----------



## Agmaster (May 11, 2008)

X-T said:


> Yeah but you miss the SHONEN MANGA line of thought here, the hero is always normal and he becomes better than the others by his own merit alone,


Goku, naruto, Luffy, Ichigo, Yoh, any of the JoJos, Satan, the list goes on.  They are never normal.


----------



## PhantomX (May 11, 2008)

Which is why I really really really want Ikki to be a normal kid. :\


----------



## spaZ (May 11, 2008)

But the chances of him being normal are really low. But yeah I agree it would be so much better for a normal human to beat a gravity child of that caliber.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 11, 2008)

^^^ Exactly...

*@Agmaster:* Yeah...as I was reading X-T's post, I thought about Ichigo (who is supposedly "pure blood" shinigami), naruto who is the son of the 4th hokage and has the kyuubi, Allen Walker (who is the "player" of the 14th Noah), Goku from the planet (can't remember its name...it has been so long). Despite the long list, for some reason it just feels like the male protagonist always seems normal or an underdog in some way or another. 

Meh...maybe it is just me.


----------



## Athrum (May 12, 2008)

I don't think you got what i said. You speak of mangas where the standard characters that surround the heroes are special too. The thing i meant and you can check this is that the hero is always an "inferior" and surpasses the others by they own hard work and merit (this is used in shonen manga to incentive you japanese to fight for their goals) and in AirGear something "inferior" is a normal human (he can't be the lowest Gravity child cause we all know that was Sora).

edit: muffin the 2 generations of Gravity Children aren't the + and the x.
The first generation was the Sora/Killik/Spitfire etc... generation and the second one was the Nue/Ringo/Black Crow team generation. The Brain Charger people are experiments made to allow normal bred humans to have the same skills as a GC.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 12, 2008)

X-T said:


> *I don't think you didn't get what i said.* You speak of mangas where the standard characters that surround the heroes are special too. The thing i meant and you can check this is that the hero is always an "inferior" and surpasses the others by they own hard work and merit (this is used in shonen manga to incentive you japanese to fight for their goals) and in AirGear something "inferior" is a normal human (he can't be the lowest Gravity child cause we all know that was Sora).



^^^ I bolded the very first sentence b/c it is a double negative-2 negatives make a positive. As it is now, that sentence translates as "you got what I said."

What you meant to write (judging by the remainder of you first paragraph) is either "I don't think you got what I said" or "I think you didn't get what I said."

^^^ Just a fyi...

But concerning the content of you first paragraph...there really is not typical/normal hero in shonen jump...

Let me give you examples...
DBZ...the prime example...Goku. He seemed like an ordinary human. He turned out to be a super saiyan that had been sent to earth...kinda like how Clark Kent is really Kal-Al who was sent to earth to escape the destruction of krypton. 

Bleach...Ichigo Kurosaki...long thought to be just an extraordinary human with exceptional, inherent spiritual power...he is later revealed to be a "pure blood" shinigami...thereby, explaining his spirit abilities.

Naruto...Naruto...a punk kid that appears to be a dummy, a prankster, and above all a terrible student and ninja. But he held on to his dream of becoming a hokage with determination, patience, and perseverance to make everyone recognize his existence. Later it is revealed he is no ordinary kid as he is the container for the 9-tails and the son of the 4th hokage. 

One Piece...Luffy, a seemingly normal kid who just aims to be a pirate...eats one of the forbidden fruits and gain Mr. Fantastic like powers. 

D. Gray-Man...Allen Walker, a kid who happens to be born with a parasitic innocence in him...later gains the cursed eye from Mana. But till then, he just seemed like just a more reliable, more capable exorcist. And then, it is revealed that he is the "player" for the 14th Noah. And in fact, there is much speculation that he himself is part-Noah and the Heart Innocence. 

Fairytail...Natsu...seems to be just an ordinary kid that easily gets motion-sick but turns out to be dragon-slayer/fire type user with  tremendous latent potential. 

Claymore (I am pretty sure this is considered Shonen)...Clare...
is revealed to be the weakest of all current warriors...but her body contains Teresa's flesh and blood...giving her Teresa's extraordinary abilities. 

My point is everyone appears to be normal and then (sooner or later) it is revealed that they possess something extraordinary that separates them from the rest. 

And I expect Ikki to be no different. The thing that Ikki has going for him (on the natural side) is his determination, his endurance/perseverance, and his ability to dream. But he, as Rika said, is "chosen" by the wind...Ikki just has a natural affinity and understanding for it...and others can see that. That is why people like Spitfire and Simca are so drawn toward him.

The only one that I can think of where the "hero" fits your definition of normal is Gantz (but I don't think this manga is shonen). Kurono is as normal as it comes. He is kind of like Ikki in that he is just extremely athletic, determined, and feared. But even Kurono's status is debatable since his younger brother has been revealed to be a "vampire" in the manga.  

--------------------------------------------------



X-T said:


> edit: muffin the 2 generations of Gravity Children aren't the + and the x. The first generation was the Sora/Killik/Spitfire etc... generation and the second one was the Nue/Ringo/Black Crow team generation. The Brain Charger people are experiments made to allow normal bred humans to have the same skills as a GC.



I think instead of classifying the gravity children and its successors as generations, it is better to just classify everyone (not just the GC) based on the shape of the eyes. So that means I will no longer classify the gravity children into generations. But Sleeping Forest is an exception since they had the first generation team (with Sora as leader) and second generation team (with Ringo as leader).

So once again, everyone that has + shaped eyes will be called GC and anyone with the x-shaped eyes will be known as BC. Simple. This way we won't have to discuss generations which could get confusing.

but moving on

the BCs are really are not just x shaped...it is an x-shape imposed on top of a circle with 4 directions.


The symbol for the BC appears to come from the Egg of Judas (EoJ or EJ)...


But there is something I should point out...when I was re-reading the chapters, I noticed that the book Kilik was holding has the BC symbol on the cover...


Therefore, he could be informed of the BCs and later projects after the GC project...but that seems to be a given

I APOLOGIZE FOR THE EXCESSIVELY LONG POST. I know I said that I would try to keep make them smaller...well that got blown to hell. 

I just wish there was more discussion on this thread.


----------



## Jicksy (May 12, 2008)

@studmuffin - the bit with kilik n the book, i also noticed the resemblance... but i think there was something that aeon got a hold of in chap170/180 something that also looked like a book? ill have to check that one


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 12, 2008)

^^^ my bad if someone had noticed it that before me...kudos to you...

I just recently started posting so I had no idea what others wrote before I arrived.

EDIT: I think the book you are talking about is the one that Aeon steals from the reporter dude that he paralyzes and then kills by exploding his apartment. 

If so, that is chapter 182. I checked for the symbol but I didn't find it.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

I don't think the Egg of Judas is actually anything, is it? I thought he was just being symbolic...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 12, 2008)

^^^ No idea, but i expect it to be a real thing...some kind of gene-altering organic medium...hence, the brain charger.


----------



## Jicksy (May 12, 2008)

^ perhaps, but not necessarily, id say OG has some other mad stuff in store lol


----------



## insomniac666 (May 12, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ No idea, but i expect it to be a real thing...some kind of gene-altering organic medium...hence, the brain charger.



naw, the egg of judas symbolizes that he has the seed of a traitor inside him, judas the biblical figure was an insider who led to Jesus' downfall from the inside, it's just a biblical reference accentuating Lind being a traitor to be and Ikki being a influential person on the rise, the egg of Judas is not an actual thing as far as I can tell, as for the symbol, it looks like a skeleton hanging from a cross, also the skeleton has one wing so that might represent him being a fallen angel or something along those lines, but who knows, it is OG


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 12, 2008)

^^^ Wow...i did not know that...for all the books i have read...my knowledge of the Bible and biblical allusions is VERY LIMITED.

But now that you mention that, I do recall Kaito telling Akira (when Kaito purposefully gave Akito the purse) about how Judas betrayed Jesus and that Agito is Judas with respect to genesis. 

But this is where I would like to point out something subtle. Notice that Kaito references Agito as the Judas which I find very surprising considering recent revelations about how Lind (and not Akito) is the original owner of the body. In fact, I find it VERY SURPRISING that Kaito has not thus once mentioned, hinted, or even as so much foreshadowed anything about a 3rd personality (especially considering how Lind is the original).


----------



## Athrum (May 12, 2008)

Well, it all relates to some point, Kilik is reading the "New Testament"


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 12, 2008)

^^^ how do you know that???


----------



## Athrum (May 13, 2008)

It's says on the book cover lol


----------



## dark0samurai (May 13, 2008)

X-T said:


> It's says on the book cover lol



now you can have another cookie ^^


----------



## Springlake (May 13, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> naw, the egg of judas symbolizes that he has the seed of a traitor inside him, judas the biblical figure was an insider who led to Jesus' downfall from the inside, it's just a biblical reference accentuating Lind being a traitor to be and Ikki being a influential person on the rise, the egg of Judas is not an actual thing as far as I can tell, as for the symbol, *it looks like a skeleton hanging from a cross*, also the skeleton has one wing so that might represent him being a fallen angel or something along those lines, but who knows, it is OG



Well, according to the Bible Judas did hang himself after Jesus was crusified...

Might be a little symbolic I guess.


----------



## Jicksy (May 13, 2008)

^ cud be... but it seems more likey to be used as a pun for something else, of which we dont know yet


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 13, 2008)

X-T said:


> It's says on the book cover lol



wow, i guess I was oblivious to it...

I am gonna go back and check.

EDIT: Couldn't find a page with the worlds "New Testament" clearly visible.

Around what chapter was it?? Do you remember??


----------



## insomniac666 (May 13, 2008)

yeah muffin, your earlier post about lind makes a lot of sense, I only know all that biblical stuff (im atheist) from lots of literature and philosophy I've gone over in class, I've had books with heavy biblical references, it's a common theme in philosophical literature.
As for the book cover, it's in one of the manga pages you posted one about the egg of Judas being on the cover of the book


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 14, 2008)

^^^ I'm guessing u are referencing the post I made about Kaito differentiating Agito (and not Lind) as the Egg of Judas. Yeah, it is getting confusing/complicated with the split-personality beginning to play a seemingly even larger role. 

As for the book cover, u are right, I posted it on pg. 238 of this forum and didn't even realize it. Thank you for pointing that out...positive reps are in order...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 15, 2008)

Hey guys... first post, but not first time here. I juss feel the manga's going to focus on Buccha after this because of his poor performance against the white wolves. I've also always been, and still am worried about onigiri. Do you guys think that he'll ever be a serious asset to the team, or will he always just be the horny jokester that gets a win simply by chance (being upside down) and gettin woman naked?


----------



## blackness (May 15, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> (...) or will [onigiri] always just be the horny jokester that gets a win simply by chance (being upside down) and gettin woman naked?



What on earth is wrong with that XD It's awesome!!! XD


----------



## fxu (May 15, 2008)

I can't understand what this manga is about anymore.

These latest chapters .... I don't know what the fuck they are.... Ikki the leader of a religion, out of nowhere ? wtf ?


----------



## Jicksy (May 15, 2008)

^ like ikki would want to be leader of a religion 

ikki's just posing lol to get kazu bk in gear


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 15, 2008)

I just feel that atleast for the tournament, he needs to prove him self able to hold his on. And I still feel Buccha also needs to prove himself cuz spitfire gave him so much praise yet he still hasnt really won any of his important matches for the team. Behemoth, white wolves, sabers juss to name a few


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 15, 2008)

^^^ Yes, both Onigiri and Buccha need to improve themselves tremendously if they want to have any chance of contributing towards the team's success. If they are unable to improve rapidly, they will be undoubtedly be a hindrance. 

Spitfire praised Buccha because Buccha is an unusual find. Spitfire comments that Buccha has two strengths: first, his unique physique which allows him to change from a cute, mega-fat guy to a fierce, mega-ripped AT rider AND second, Buccha's intelligence; his ability to grasp subtleties. 

Spitfire also went on to say that thought Buccha is physically strong, his mentality is his weakness. Spitfire noted that Buccha proudly expects to win (everything) and if Buccha begins to fall behind or senses defeat, Buccha becomes easily frustrated and 
is, therefore, quickly defeated. 

Therefore, Buccha needs to strengthen his mind (as he was doing on the island near the waterfall) AND his AT-riding skills. 

*@fxu:* I'm sure you know that the Aeon stole the flame regalia while the team was distracted by the prospect of an incoming hurricane/tsunami/typhoon/call is whatever you want. 

Kazu is very disappointed with himself and depressed that he lost Spitfire's treasured regalia. Therefore, Kazu feels lost. He can't put his heart into anything: not friends, not training, and least of all, ATs. 

To motivate him and truly start Spitfire's flame inside Kazu, Ikki persuades/bribes a former member of the East Gang (that now works as an assistant to the boss who runs the religion) to allow Ikki to work there. Kazu becomes drawn in toward the religion through underhanded tricks. Ikki (dressed as the masked leader Loki) challenges Kazu to a battle and promises to tell Kazu who stole the regalia if Kazu wins. 

The battle is nothing more than a thinly disguised in AT parts war exercise.

*@TecK - 2 - TorcH:* I like ur sig; the second gve me a good laugh...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 16, 2008)

Thanks bout the second quote. I loved how Ikki tried to put the helmet bak together after it fell apart and then started dying of laughter. I'm upset that the anime cut that though. Anyway, Buccha will eventually come to his senses, but I'm still disappointed about Onigiri. Im all for the jokes, but is his "smell road" going to be enough? Do you guys think that there will be a serious of chapters on his growth juss lik kazu, or do u guys think that he's just going to be the same horny up-side-down AT rider? Question is open to everyone. Your thoughts?


----------



## spaZ (May 16, 2008)

Kazu pretty much just pulled what Ikki did and being emo about something that he doesn't like or understand. Though I really wish OG! would get this manga back on track its starting to get a little what's it called dragged on.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 16, 2008)

*@Teck -2 - TorcH:* I knew I forgot to talk about something in that post...Onigiri.

Honestly, I think that Onigiri is there as the wild card...the one that is full of surprises...plus his presence always seems to guarantee fanservice. Therefore, I do think he will get some more development but nothing special. And lets be serious, his smell road is not going to become a king's road. At least, 3 of the 5 members of the team are kings or potential kings; I did not include Sumeragi in the 3 b/c she is supposed to be neutral but b/c she is Ikki's tuner, she may as well be considered.  I think Buccha will become amazing and develop his own road but will not become a king. Personally, I like Buccha but not Onigiri. Onigiri's character just never appealed to me. But he was good for the laughs.

*@SpaZ:* Yes, I think the story is being drawn out. I think if the chapters were 22-24 pages instead of 17-18 pages, it would be better. And sometimes we get only 15 pages (and that's including the cover). But yes, I don't think we will get to the Gram Scale tournament...not until late 220s or early 230s (and that's an optimistic guess). 

I say that b/c I expect Buccha to have a training arc. I also expect Kazu to at least learn the whereabouts of the flame regalia and make an attempt to regain them before the start of the GS tournament. I also anticipate Sumeragi making Ikki the storm regalia and testing it before the GS tournament...I mean let's face it, even if Ikki tremendously improves his level...he will still get owned w/o any type of regalia...same with Kazu (but I expect him to get the flame regalia back as a convenient power-up during GS tournament perhaps by beating Aeon). But who knows, OG might even push the start of the GS tournament as late as the 240s and 250s...but let's hope not. 

And let's not forget, the team must figure out a way to fight in zero-gravity and a way to defeat the Ringo in her domain (which according to Ringo and Kilik has so far been impossible even for other gravity children).


----------



## Myrddhin (May 19, 2008)

no chapter this week and week before ?


----------



## SaiST (May 19, 2008)

Air Gear and Hajime no Ippo are back this week.


----------



## dark0samurai (May 21, 2008)

ive lost count on what chapter we're on now... is it 204?


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2008)

Now I continued reading where I left off, at 139 or something, and this manga is getting more and more strange/weird. It just doesn't make sense to me anymo-

Wait. Oh!Great. I shouldn't be surprised


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 21, 2008)

^^^ get ready for some mind-fucking (kinda)...

yeah...i got lost around there again...but when I re-read it (130-170) it made sense.


----------



## Six* (May 22, 2008)

So...Snail-sensei is going to america, Kururu is finishing the regalia, and... Ikki and Kazu are camping!?  

How does the author get away with this!? Aside the first two, it's just too random! 

then again it's O!G.


----------



## tgre (May 22, 2008)

HEY MAN... DON'T SELL OUT O!G SENSEI!

Other than that... the latest chapters involving Kazu and Ikki are pretty awesome... I'm happy where the manga is going so far XD


----------



## Franckie (May 22, 2008)

This manga has gotten too fucking random. At first it was about the tricks and the thrill of AT; now it's about whose regalia has more firepower and fighting moves. If they're just going to fight like martial artists then what's the fucking point of wearing roller blades and doing tricks? The art is the only thing that has remained good.


----------



## Athrum (May 22, 2008)

Actually the art did not just stayed good, it improved a lot


----------



## blackness (May 22, 2008)

Franckie said:


> This manga has gotten too fucking random. At first it was about the tricks and the thrill of AT; now it's about whose regalia has more firepower and fighting moves. If they're just going to fight like martial artists then what's the fucking point of wearing roller blades and doing tricks? The art is the only thing that has remained good.



I thought so too, at first. I mean, remember Ikki meeting that old geezer, getting the Wind Regalia core, Simca and Spitfire's first appearance etc. etc. At first I thought "Well, random story, but at least a lot of fanservice"

And everytime I thought "Now it makes sense", things seemed getting random again D: I dont care as long as it's awesome =D


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2008)

I stopped reading. It's gotten too magical and shit.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 22, 2008)

Franckie said:


> This manga has gotten too fucking random. At first it was about the tricks and the thrill of AT; now it's about whose regalia has more firepower and fighting moves. If they're just going to fight like martial artists then what's the fucking point of wearing roller blades and doing tricks? The art is the only thing that has remained good.





Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I stopped reading. It's gotten too magical and shit.




Do u seriously think its gotten that mystical? I mean seriously, I understand where you guys can see where its gotten annoyin in the sense that their focusing on the Regalia, but this isnt that confusing. At least I wasn't that confused from 130 - 170. I also feel O!G does a great job explainin the physics of the manga and having it make some sense, ie Oh! time, Sonia Road, etc (though as an engineer major, I kno half of the crap is impossible) I juss feel you might have to read a chapter over twice here and there, but its not that random/confusing.


----------



## SaiST (May 22, 2008)

The "fighting moves" are still tricks. Characters have simply gotten too far for O!G to waste two page spreads on the simple stuff they used to be doing in the earlier volumes. They're seamlessly moving around the battlefield with stuff like that now, and the focus is being placed on the use of their respective Infinity Atmosphere... And even then, the simplistic charm of the battles from before haven't been completely lost, we still saw quite a bit of that in Kogarasumaru's recent battle with the White Wolves.

Honestly, all of this business related to the Gravity Children, Brain Chargers, A-T technology, and the military have changed the story far more than the Infinity Atmosphere's recent emphasis in battles.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 23, 2008)

^^^ Best post I've read in the past week. Well-written and well-explained.

------------------------------------------------

and as T-2-T said...the mangaka acutally does an excellent job of explaining the physics (of the real world) which serves as the inspiration...it is just that the way it is used in the manga is impossilbe.

For instance, the Lost Heat project (that was revealed as the source for all the Gravity Children and Brain Charger project) is based on real theories. But the solution that is presented in the manga is just...out there. If u know anything about thermodynamics or entropy, u know that the purpose of the Lost Heat project is noble but nearly impossible. It just can't happen.


----------



## Franckie (May 24, 2008)

SaiST said:


> The "fighting moves" are still tricks.



That's precisely my point, calling a kick a "trick" doesn't change the fact that it's still a kick. 


*Spoiler*: _It's martial arts on roller blades with some powerups thrown into the mix_ 









If you remove the AT, all you have is nothing more than another fighting oriented manga.

*Spoiler*: _Ikki blocks projectiles_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sora launches projectile attacks_ 







It's deviating from the initial concept of doing tricks and turning more into who has the most fighting skills. Things like Infinite atmosphere are primarily there for the fighting aspect, at least, that's what the emphasis on it has been on. 

Even introducing the "Hurricane road" instead of just sticking with the "Wind road" is an example that the manga is heading towards who can outdo the other based on benefiting from the attributes of their regalia in terms of fighting.

Whenever you read a manga and elemental stuff starts being introduced, you automatically assume that it's going to be primarily for fighting; Air Gear is not any different -you don't need a flame to do a trick, it has a more logical purpose as a means to attack. That's why the manga feels random, it's trying to add depth that emphasizes fighting instead of doing actual tricks; if that's the case then AT riders become nothing more than martial artists with powerups. 

I highly doubt anyone who read Air Gear from the beginning imagined that eventually, an AT rider was going to be shown taking out a helicopter with a kick that generates a strong wind.

*Spoiler*: _When you see an image like the one below, do you think of someone doing tricks? Hell no, because huge explosions aren't something you associate with performing tricks_ 








I like Air Gear, but I hope it's not going to turn strictly into whose attack can create the biggest crater; there are countless other mangas that already fulfill that quota.


----------



## Agmaster (May 24, 2008)

^^ == /thread


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 25, 2008)

Dam...Franckie just wrote everything I was thinking about at the moment...

it is so true...I thought Air Gear was gonna focus on tricks and who could do the crazies/sickest trick-ish things with AT. 

For example, to expand on what Franckie was saying...when Spitfire was introduced and he kinda showed a glimpse of his flame road...by blazing a path through his speed...that was pretty dam cool. I thought to myself alright, he is probable one of the kings and his specialty is speeds. He is so fast...so fast that is "blazing-fast"...hence, the flame road. OK this makes sense...in a manga-ish sense...

But man, wtf happened??...he is supposedly so fast, he can not only generate fire through friction but also stop time...o rly?? srsly??? 

But I guess this was to be expected considering OG's other famous manga Tenjou Tenge.


----------



## Agmaster (May 25, 2008)

Just..throwing this out there.  I could not give two fucks about gravity kids.  Period.  Non humans ruined the story.  And that makes me sad.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (May 25, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Just..throwing this out there.  I could not give two fucks about gravity kids.  Period.  Non humans ruined the story.  And that makes me sad.



Which is why I love how our Protaganist and his Side-Kick are clean 100% Human. How do we know this? Because if it wasn't, Ikki would have already shown signs of GC/Extra-Ordinary behavior and it would've been recongized already. His Side-Kick, Kazu, is from a regular family with a nice older sister and two very busy parents. Yet they've shown EXTREME talent, Ikki with his connection to the wind starting from the time he was a child, and Kazu, who in his first battle showed off an INCREDIBLE amount of talent by starting off in a Track and Field Stance that would normally make you fall on your face and instead finished the race at an almost impossible pace. He was the first of the side characters to get a nickname. 

Thing I love about Oh! Great, is that if someone has worked SUPER EXTRA HARD, they tend to win. Ikki is one of the most prime examples. His power upgrades never come from outta no where. In the beginning when they didn't know if he actually trained or not, they saw his own personal training ground. They saw how trashed it was because of how hard he practices. 

In his time with Sora, his shoulder's were noticibly wider by Kazu and his perception and battle power were on par with Crazy Apple Ringo until she started using her Infinity Atmosphere. then with Bagrahm, he was able to almost completely over power her even after sustaining so much damage from her IA. 

When you look at it, almost all the members of KGSMU are pretty much just exceptional HUMANS. Agito/Akito/Lind are the only real exception and even then, Lind is the only one to really be "special" with the other two just feeding off his power.

So, O!G is better than Kishimoto. Said it before and I'll say it again if you'd like.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 26, 2008)

IMO, The tricks are still there, and so is the innocents of the AT world that we were shown at one point, but what you have to understand and more importantly remember is that when the manga first started, it introduced with gangs fighting, not people tryin to out trick others. 
Ikki was known as the best *FIGHTER*, not rider. We were introduced to all the tricks after all that payback drama wit the skull saders was ended. Ikki appreciated ATs, but he was given his first pair by Ringo and company to pay the skulls back. He didn't get the pair because he wanted to race, he got them because they felt sorry he got messed up in a *FIGHT*. It is only  after his *FIGHT*, which *TURNED INTO* a race, where Ikki still used his *FIGHTING* mentality and launched the AT to hit the guy in the head, that he started to enter the "trick and racing" world of AT. 
We were never lead to believe that it was only tricks and watnot. From the very start it had to deal wit fights, fighting, gang fights, and anything else wit a fighting mentality. The only things that lead us away from fights are rants that Ringo and Ikki go off on about "freedom" and "fly through" stuff. And the only reason there even was a focus on tricks was because of the parts war pyramid, which forced riders to use some tricks in certain wars. Look at the time that ikki and friends had to defend their territory... they had to *FIGHT* each night. 
Every1 juss has to realize that this fighting element was ALWAYS here, and it was even introduced before ATs. to be honest, i love the trick aspect, but for those who truly have followed the manga would realize that the fighting is the true aspect of it, and ikki always expresses himself in a physical/violent way (when he received motivation from the recording of spitfire, he told everybody to hit him).


----------



## Athrum (May 26, 2008)

Besides, one of the best parts of the manga (IMO) was a fight, the Behemot Cube was nothing more than a fight and you can´t say you didnt love it


----------



## Bergelmir (May 26, 2008)

DeathGuise_of_Oblivion said:


> Which is why I love how our Protaganist and his Side-Kick are clean 100% Human. How do we know this? Because if it wasn't, Ikki would have already shown signs of GC/Extra-Ordinary behavior and it would've been recongized already. His Side-Kick, Kazu, is from a regular family with a nice older sister and two very busy parents. Yet they've shown EXTREME talent, Ikki with his connection to the wind starting from the time he was a child, and Kazu, who in his first battle showed off an INCREDIBLE amount of talent by starting off in a Track and Field Stance that would normally make you fall on your face and instead finished the race at an almost impossible pace. He was the first of the side characters to get a nickname.
> 
> Thing I love about Oh! Great, is that if someone has worked SUPER EXTRA HARD, they tend to win. Ikki is one of the most prime examples. His power upgrades never come from outta no where. In the beginning when they didn't know if he actually trained or not, they saw his own personal training ground. They saw how trashed it was because of how hard he practices.
> 
> ...



I dunno, I'm starting to think that Ikki might represent the pinnacle of the gravity children. His dad keeps on popping up here and there related to the gravity children, even the new generation. Even when Lind came out, didn't one of the people watching the fight mention Ikki's dad then? So yeah... Ikki might not be so normal. But Kazu? Definately. Normal and freaking awesome. Well, they're both awesome regardless.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 26, 2008)

nice action. i liked it.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 26, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> I dunno, I'm starting to think that Ikki might represent the pinnacle of the gravity children. His dad keeps on popping up here and there related to the gravity children, even the new generation. Even when Lind came out, didn't one of the people watching the fight mention Ikki's dad then? So yeah... Ikki might not be so normal. But Kazu? Definately. Normal and freaking awesome. Well, they're both awesome regardless.



^^^ yeah, there is growing suspicion that Ikki is, perhaps, not normal as we would all like to believe. 

and yes, actually it was Orca (the exploding fang king) that said something like..."I can't believe that Uncle Minami would go that far" after seeing the BC (brain charger). And we know that Minami left Ikki in the care of Rika who was the first Thorn Queen. 

However, what we don't know is whether Mr. Minami was Ikki's biological father or a surrogate father. Either way, Mr. Minami may not have wanted to experiment on Ikki and therefore left him (or even hid him) in Rika's care. This way, Ikki still remains normal. However, this is of course just all speculation.

*@T-2-T:* Yeah, I agree...it just felt like this manga would be more concerning actual tricks...hence, that's why the chapters are called tricks. But yeah, it should have been expected that the ATs were just a means to create air-based combat/martial arts...I mean come on...OG can't resist bringing fighting (of some kind) in most, if not all, of his mangas.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> I'm still loving the humour, artwork and Oh!Great's designs and concepts which are still some of the best in any manga currently running I feel.



^^^ I agree with this...if i could draw like OG...sigh...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 26, 2008)

_But yeah, I am gonna knowingly double post...to force some more discussion...of sorts..._

We know that there can be an infinite number of kings...Agito said that to Aeon Clock when Ikki was proving his worth to Yoshi by jumping. Agito said something along the lines of "there can be as many king as there are roads." However, Agito qualified this statement by explaining that the kings are called kings b/c of all riders, their abilities rely the most on wind. 

Lo and behold, Ikki is now on the verge of becoming the OFFICIAL Storm King as Sumeragi begins developing the storm regalia based on the hurricane road.

*My question is simple: If you could be a King...what king would you be (preferably wind- or sky-based) and what road would you own?*

Personally, i would have wanted to be the wind king...not because it is cool but b/c I have always been fascinated by the wind. I grew up near a beach and if any of u have ever grown up on or near a beach you know that coastal lands have a nice unearthly, windy feeling to them...of course, this is not the case for all beaches. 

However, since this wind king title is already taken...I wanted to come up with something original and I did. 

*I want to be the Cloud King and owner of the Cloud Road. I know it might seem corny or kiddish but whatever. I have also always been fascinated by clouds: I wanted to know what is to touch them. Can u even touch them?? Is it cold?? Is it icy-ish?? Are cloud soft?? Can you really stand on them?? (Sadly, the answer to this question is no). 

I am not gonna come with up attacks...maybe at a later time...but for now, I wanna say that I would like to be cloud king.* 

Note: please do not say stupid things like the Smell Road b/c let's face it...that is dumb and will be never made into a king and/or regalia (at least, I hope not).


----------



## insomniac666 (May 26, 2008)

^^^rock king of the mountain road.  I like strength and power, and since during battle scenes characters often have animals or monsters in the background representing themselves, I would want a Ram made of rocks to represent me.  This ties in both the rock and mountain parts, and since I'm an Ares (zodiac sign represented by a ram) I feel it's most fitting to myself.  

As for attacks, the mountain road would involve the ability to fight using the muscles throughout the body in one attack (i.e. like using your legs to add power to your punches) as well as just general strength and extreme vertical jumping ability.  It's more of a brawling/martial arts road focusing on indirectly and directly using the legs muscles combined with other muscles to devestate the opponent.  Also this road allows for extreme jumping capabilities as well as the inherit ridiculous sprinting abilities which come with the extreme training of the legs.  There isn't much elemental or mystical crap.  

As for the regalia (time for some OG! physics!!!), they would have some design where they would send a shock into the ground and then use the re-action force to send strenght throught the body and especially the legs and extremely amplify the bodies strength and jumping abilities. The drawback would be a cut in speed due to design and also the extreme weight (which also adds to the kicks drastically).  That's my road in a nutshell.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 27, 2008)

^^^ Thanks...that's pretty well-thought out...I'm impressed...pos reps are in order...


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (May 27, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *My question is simple: If you could be a King...what king would you be (preferably wind- or sky-based) and what road would you own?*



If I had to choose a road - Flame Road. Being able to make it look like there's fames trailing behind you is pretty awesome, and plus the ability to temporarily paralyse people is pretty hilarious.

Originality wise, I would do something to do with Sound 'Sonic Road?'. Like something supported by Oh!Great's twisted use of physics, in that sonic booms are created or something like that. Twisted physics as in, jumping off a building and wallriding downwards and moving so fast a sonic boom is created, thus resulting in a 'cushion' that can provide a safe landing. 

About the Gravity Children thing as well, I'm a little afraid that they might pull out a 'Ikki's not a normal Gravity Child, but he's an even better Super Saiyan Gravity Child!'


----------



## Jicksy (May 27, 2008)

wing road suffices for me lol

as for something original... the Frost King of the Avalanche Road sounds gd


----------



## Athrum (May 27, 2008)

He already exists, he's called Calintz xD


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 27, 2008)

^^^huh...someone please enlighten me...

I am guessing ur saying there is someone who serves as the inspiration for the Frost King of the Avalanche Road. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Six* (May 27, 2008)

X-T said:


> He already exists, he's called Calintz xD


Isn't this the dude from magna carta?


----------



## Athrum (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, the Phantom of Avalanche xD


----------



## Jicksy (May 27, 2008)

lol i didnt know someone with a similar name existed 

i gotta c this 

edit : a korean only game? no wonder i havent heard of it


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 27, 2008)

I found this great video on youtube...I should point out that this was a project for a professional film school. And when I watched it, I was reminded of Air Gear. I think you will see why...but be sure to watch the entire thing!!!

And in case u don't understand the video, read the comments below. Here is the direct link...this one

But I've also embedded the video in this post...check it out...


----------



## Athrum (May 27, 2008)

Mmm i dont find the similarities with Ag there lol. But anyway the clip was really sad....

gixa, there's a Ps2 version of the Magna Carta game


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 27, 2008)

I always hated that video, or atleast the ending... really cruel. great graphics though. But is there a translation/summary out for trick:204?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 27, 2008)

^^^ the ending was bittersweet...


*Spoiler*: __ 



the flightless bird wanted to fly, it completely changed its world. On the one hand, it experienced the joy of flight but on the other hand, the bird's determination led to its death. But at least, it got to fly...sort of...




as for a summary or translation of trick 204, I haven't seen or read one yet.


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> as for a summary or translation of trick 204, I haven't seen or read one yet.


Hrrrmmm...


*Spoiler*: _Summary of 204 from w181_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> chapter starts with run and ine's progress with slowing down the clock tower. it would seem that the 2 have done all that they could in delaying the gst tournie. realising this, ine asked for run to take care of things while she announces that she will be going to america to make preparations for the "next stage". apparently, she will be meeting with someone who could be of "strength" for kururu... and here, we're shown kururu to be wrapped up in tonnes of mechanical parts, whily lying down on that place where she remade bagram last time... (bondage kururu ftw!! o_O)
> 
> going back to witness the aftermath of the fight between kazu and ikki, it would seem that after kazu was defeated, the 2 ran away, leaving black flame and gang to put up with the wraith of the boss of the organisation (yakuza btw). the boss mentioned that what he is concerned with wasnt the damage that the 2 did to the place, but instead was of the fact that they showed a real "miracle" to the crowd... and since his show is simply to give a fake hope to the "walking dead", this is unacceptable and threatens them to never show up there again.... hearing what the boss said abt the 2, black flame agrees saying that it is because those 2 are the "flameling" and "storm" which will lit up the fire within them all, (they wont allow any harm to go their way.) with that, all members of the flame team makes their appearance. amazed at their sudden appearance and seeing they are somewhat outnumbered and out-powered, the boss agrees to let them off, while also saying that its been 30 years since he has been burning... anyway, black flame then performs his magic trick as a short distraction while the entire team makes their lightning-speed exit, leaving cards each with a candle on top ("-_- talk abt flashy...)
> 
> ...





It was a pretty boring chapter. :I


----------



## Athrum (May 28, 2008)

As far as their training goes this was one of the most interesting chapters, the tournament is near


----------



## insomniac666 (May 28, 2008)

^^^yeah I agree, gram scale is close-ish
as for the video, very bittersweet, but all in all I kinda liked it


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 29, 2008)

^^^ thank you...pos reps...

EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that bearded instructor-captain dude got what was coming...did he really think the Takeuchi brothers were going to let him live after he had served his purpose?!?!?!? The dude's a military officer...he of all people should have known not to have trusted the Takeuchi brothers...idiot...




Also...once someone gets the chance to read the chapter...can someone tell me what is written on Sora's back??? It is on page 6 of the trick 205.


*Spoiler*: __ 



and oh yeah...I wonder who the 2 chicks (I am assuming they are chicks) standing at the doorway on page 16 of the chapter are...


----------



## Six* (May 29, 2008)

raw time!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 29, 2008)

^^^ who is the chick in your sig...and what anime/manga/game is she from???

ot: Man, I would thought that Sora Scans would have caught up by now...


----------



## Six* (May 29, 2008)

^ click the sig! 

and about the raw: it sucked. where's kogarasumaru!? 

so they took over the american ship, huh. just hurry with the tourney O!G, enough side trips!!!


----------



## Jicksy (May 30, 2008)

summary for chap 205 by whatever181
*Spoiler*: __ 



1. chapter starts with hako tuning sora. apparently, she was doing some other stuff too (something nothing to do with tuning, i wonder what... ) and was told off by sora to not to do that and simply do what she's meant to...

2. aeon clock then makes his sudden appearance, to hako's chagrin, into the tuning room.. while hako attempts to hide her assets, she was told by aeon that she doesnt have to worry since he doesnt have interest in her... hako then comments to herself that she really hates him...

3. we're then shown sora's robotic legs and according to aeon, what was injured last time was simply his tendons and didnt actually reach the extent where his legs had to be amputated... sora then tells him that aeon's an idiot and that kiriku couldnt have possible done that and that it was his own decision to remove them... when aeon asks him why he actually did that, sora simply replies saying it is worth it and he will do whatever it takes to get his hand on the "sky"... aeon then laughs at him saying his dream is like those found in manga written by some mid-school kid...

4. next scene shows sora and the general having dinner talk with sora's dream. general tells him that back in his uni days, he was researching the wars between bugs as it shares similarities to the human world... while the success of the bugs are normally attributed to their numbers, the humans are more evolved and the decisive factor in victory is "technology"...and we're revealed here that world domination is the general's dream... general adds that for the first time in the birth of life, its not "strength" which will bring a man to the top, but "technology" instead and that he's a very lucky man to be able to be there in possibly the biggest "happening" in our 3.6 billion years of existance... sora joked asking to stop if not he's gonna kiss him (coz he's touched? :S) and anyway, the general says he doesnt mind and sounds of general attempting to land his smack and sora trying to avoid it is heard... "-_-

5. the scene then moves to hako trying something on her laptop and then sora, aeon starting to head out somewhere while nike is mercilessly slaughtering crew members... it is then revealed that they are currently on an Aegis battleship and apparently, they are hijacking it... communication system from an aircraft carrier is heard sending a distress signal since they have lost contact with the ship and it tells of someone hacking the ship's main system (probably hako, but...with a laptop?!! o_O) and also that codes have also been entered into the weapon storage warehouse etc...

6. the captain of the ship is then shown to have been "operated" on and is somewhat following orders to say what sora commands him to say, and that is to report back through the communication system saying nothing is wrong and that their communication system simply had a short malfunction... nike is shown still continuing his rampage on the ships crews... 

7. as the sora's begin their plan of world domination, the "nine-fall" makes its 7th chime...hako wonder, does that chime signify genesis's funfair? or simply the tune of destruction? all she knows, she chuckles, is that the bell is chiming for someone...

the flowers of ambition begins it bloom....!


comment:
lol, we havent had such a chapter in a long time... at first i was skeptical abt it, but its been sometimes since we get to see the sora's do their stuff and throwing their killing intent and violent nature like that... just like to point out that its a nice constrast to the previous chapter that is full of hope/revial to this one that is full of ambition and/violence... O!G aint one of my fav mangaka for no reason


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 30, 2008)

*@Six:* thanks...appreciate it.

*@Gixa:* thanks for summary...


----------



## insomniac666 (May 30, 2008)

if I could I would definitely pos rep you gixa but stupid server won't let me
well anyways AWESOME fire emblem sig, LOVE those games, and thanx for the summary
EDIT:
*Spoiler*: __ 



yay, 7/9 chimes, gram scale comin soon


----------



## SaiST (May 31, 2008)

Nice, Binktopia decided to pick up Air Gear. Guess they got a much better response from 203 then they had anticipated.


----------



## spaZ (May 31, 2008)

But they still hijacked it from sorascans and hijacking is not all that cool...


----------



## SaiST (May 31, 2008)

Hijacking?...

Scum-scans, Kuu, Sora-scans, Binktopia--none of them own the legal rights to this manga. They don't need to ask for eachother's permission just to start scanslating it. The worst you can do to another group is stealing their work--the raw scans provided specifically for them, or their translations. There's really no problem otherwise.

Would be nice if they could have somehow worked together, just like it would've been nice if Sora-scans worked with Kuu when they first got started.


----------



## Athrum (May 31, 2008)

well sora did that to kuu if you want to be picky about it


----------



## spaZ (May 31, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot about that... but than again kuu was like 10 chapters behind but yeah.


----------



## Six* (Jun 1, 2008)

lol in manga sora hijacks ship, here sora gets hijacked. 




....haha wut?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 2, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA. This manga has gotten so terrible, I don't know how they can write it with a straight face. I started reading it because it was popular and there were TONS of boobies, and the art was the best in any manga I've ever seen. Now I only read it out of habit, and hoping for an end.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I love how they take over an aircraft carrier. Taking over an American Warship, having giant penises, boobies, eyes, being tall... The Japanese can only fantasize, can't they?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree that everything has gotten out of hand, too much fuckin über-high tech stuff.
I liked it better when there was straight up air trecking and team fights, like Kogarasumaru vs Behemot.


----------



## Six* (Jun 2, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. This manga has gotten so terrible, I don't know how they can write it with a straight face. I started reading it because it was popular and there were TONS of boobies, and the art was the best in any manga I've ever seen. Now I only read it out of habit, and hoping for an end.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


relatively, the foreigners in the show are generally taller. too bad there aren't many of them for you to criticize and compare to other characters. 

leaving you aside, i agree with klown. too much hightech stuff, that doesn't really need to be there.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 2, 2008)

I ignore the important things like "plot" and stuff and look at the pretty pictures.

Cause theres a lot of badass scenes there


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 2, 2008)

wtf @ this manga

it is way different than the last time i read it (ariound chapters 60-80)


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 3, 2008)

^^^ yeah, it is...but it is an OG manga...just look at what happened in Tenjou Tenge...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 3, 2008)

*@8ghosts*

Honestly, I thought the same thing with the first few chapters compared to 60 - 80. It starting off with basic gangs, then here came the skulls, then this WHOLE new world of AT. It went in a completely different direction. The fact it went even deeper shouldn't be that much of a surprise, seeing that its OG. plus it honestly not all that far fetched seeing that all our technology is only the military's "hand-me-downs." so the fact that ATs and the GC started off as government experiments isn't that really farfetched. 



KLoWn said:


> I agree that everything has gotten out of hand, too much fuckin ?ber-high tech stuff...



...? -_- are u seriously complaining about having too much tech? Whoever complains about TOO much tech. DUDE, i guess having a 47 inch and surround sound would b too much to u? we live in a world that we cannot possible survive without cellphones, yet Ikki only got a cell within the last 50 chapters (143 to be exact), and ur tellin me there's TOO much tech?! plz, i juss saw a 12 yr old wit a iphone playin a psp and wearing heelys on the train today. I think he had WAY more tech the Ikki, and better wheels.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 3, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ...? -_- are u seriously complaining about having too much tech? Whoever complains about TOO much tech. DUDE, i guess having a 47 inch and surround sound would b too much to u? we live in a world that we cannot possible survive without cellphones, yet Ikki only got a cell within the last 50 chapters (143 to be exact), and ur tellin me there's TOO much tech?! plz, i juss saw a 12 yr old wit a iphone playin a psp and wearing heelys on the train today. I think he had WAY more tech the Ikki, and better wheels.



Is there even possible to get things more wrong? -.-'


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 3, 2008)

^^^dude, honestly, its a manga... shoes that create flames and shoot jolts of lightning really isn't big of a deal. I just feel that the "uber-high tech stuff" doesn't mean that things are getting out of hand, its just OG being creative.

BTW, funny .gif


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 3, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> dude, honestly, its a manga... shoes that create flames and shoot jolts of lightning really isn't big of a deal. I just feel that the "uber-high tech stuff" doesn't mean that things are getting out of hand, its just OG being creative.


No, it's getting out of hand, just take a look at Soraz cyborg legs for one....
Not to mention Tool toul's ?ber-tech church with cogs as big as houses.


----------



## Gary (Jun 3, 2008)

i am trying to catch up on this manga and it s good =]


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. This manga has gotten so terrible, I don't know how they can write it with a straight face. I started reading it because it was popular and there were TONS of boobies, and the art was the best in any manga I've ever seen. Now I only read it out of habit, and hoping for an end.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeh Japs have an inferiority coplex. All anime's prove it 100%


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jun 5, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. This manga has gotten so terrible, I don't know how they can write it with a straight face. I started reading it because it was popular and there were TONS of boobies, and the art was the best in any manga I've ever seen. Now I only read it out of habit, and hoping for an end.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





KLoWn said:


> No, it's getting out of hand, just take a look at Soraz cyborg legs for one....
> Not to mention Tool toul's über-tech church with cogs as big as houses.




Yet there's a friggen good reason for it every time. I'm fine with O!G just giving it to me. You want mass explanations? Oh! Great can AND will give you them. The dude wrote a new chapter in the laws of physics during the F-Class match with the yellow jacket team(their like the Sabers or something). Thing is the math behind it was bogus, but he made me believe. Same thing with the C-class match with Behemoth. Aeon Clock can friggen DISAPPEAR! He gave us a panel of explanation. Hell, thats what Kuu was there for!

Now? I don't need that. He gave me enough reason and logic in the first chapter. He did his job, gave me enough time with a scientific side to appreciate it and now its on into more Sci-Fi stuff. Yeah, Air Gear is Sci-Fi. The initial thing has to do motorized SKATES, people. It started out sci-fi. Now you complaining about it for being what it is? Thats like somebody expecting a deep dramatic story of romance for Tenjou Tenge, a fighting manga? I'm glad Oh! Great gives me friggen plot in TT. When he decided to give more back story to the powers, thus the Feudal ARC, people SHIT BRICKS! There was an uproar of, "why is there plot in my action?". 

To summarize, AG is Sci-Fi mixed with sporting. Deal with it or just stop reading. I mean, its not like anyone is FORCING you to read it. Some picked it up because it was "popular" neh?......when has AG been popular? We lose every Manga of the Month event. Don't we? Or did I skip out a month and miss this?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^ Seriously, I couldn't say it any better. Great argument DeathGuise_of_Oblivion. It's a manga, OG has the right to make things be "too much." But he does a great job explaining it.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 5, 2008)

Anger issues much?

The manga did start out relatively good, I'll give you that. There were definitely good explanations to the stuff that they had. For example, I was extremely impressed with the blueprint that gave of the ATs. Even when things got a little magical, like flames and sound and shit, I gave it to them because it was explained and almost (almost) made sense. But then they went to the cliche "We were genetically mutated, born in tubes, and we've been lying to you your entire life, because we're bitchy like that", and then the series just took a sharp turn down fail. Character twists are cool, entire line-ups turning out to be either bad or polar opposite personalities is dumb.



> relatively, the foreigners in the show are generally taller. too bad there aren't many of them for you to criticize and compare to other characters.



Actually there are quite a few Americans, all of them lying, cheating, evil, stupid, ugly douchebags. That was the whole point of the Japanese mockery: It's only fair, I think, considering OG paints us as retarded gorillas. 

Just a little pissed off and offended, you should be too.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 6, 2008)

@KLoWn:


...wow. umm... seriously dude?... 
Ok, so nobody is sayin there is anythin wrong with having your own point of view or thinking what you want. You stated you opinion on a forum, and because I felt different, I challenged it to start a discussion because, well... this is a forum. In forums, when you have an opinion, you should be ready and able to defend it with a strong argument (sorta like how they teach you in school when you write a paper), and I know you know this fact already because your not a noob. So why would u start spazing? I mean honestly, we're typing in textboxs in threads. Theres no reason to start tossing insults.

You have a valid point, but there's no reason to take things seriously when someone challenges it.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 6, 2008)

chapter 206 SPOILER trans by whatever181
*Spoiler*: __ 





"according to spoiler:

kiriku and ringo finally makes their appearance after a long while,

apparently it seems that the next chapter shows that its time of the president candidacy?

also, there might be a break next week..."


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 6, 2008)

Chapter 206 RAW mediafire link = here


----------



## Six* (Jun 6, 2008)

Ringo!!!! 

Too bad there's no "To be continued" at the end, though. 

O!G's taking another break... lazy guy.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 6, 2008)

OMG, I missed Ringo so hard... second favorite girl and she hasn't had so much as a cameo in months 

I loled at Concentration Camp Kilik... wtf is he doing to himself?


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 6, 2008)

^ kilik camp  that bit was damn funny lol

@ PX ~ is the rumor about OG going on a long vacation from AG tru?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 6, 2008)

the fuck?

vacation?

nooooooooo!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2008)

rofl rofl at the black chick being bonier than shell head.  and barack obama....really?  Real people?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Omg was that obama? sure looked like him lol.


----------



## Six* (Jun 6, 2008)

haha, that was what i thought too.


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2008)

So barack obama was in the air gear manga T_T ?
Eh should I start reading the manga I'm currently watching the whole series in the english dub. Which I must say rocks. Only promblem was watching episode 5 and simco was naked alot and my sis saw it...Er yea I love air gear. Glad I waited for english dub.

EDIT: SO went to one manga read like 2 pages of chapter 205 or whatever ....Just wwtf cats with wings and naked girls....cats tail looks like a penis 2 whatever ER yeah glad the anime doesn't end this weird...


----------



## spaZ (Jun 6, 2008)

dub=shit
anime=shit
manga=awesome


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 6, 2008)

spaZ said:


> dub=shit
> anime=shit
> manga=awesome



I think all anime=shit, and I think all dub=/wrists. I only read manga, but I should probably force myself to watch some anime for educational purposes (I'm learning Japanese). I just can't seem to stomach it... The terrible jokes, the stretched plots, the poor animation (often times)...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't stand the AG anime because they've changed the beginning story soo much. Everything at the start is completely different. They skipped the whole arc about how Kogarasumaru found they're hideout and all the other secrets about the skool. they only showed that they got a room in the skool. some anime do a good job though, like one piece.
I don't understand what's goin on yet, but do u guys think that OG really meant to use obama or its juss a coincidence?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 6, 2008)

No all anime = shit lots are good like onepiece. Just that airgear anime sucks compared to the manga and they cut it short which is pretty gay. 

But damn OG! is awesome to put in Obama hahaha.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 7, 2008)

It is a FACT that Air Gear anime f-ing blows!!! HARD!!!

The Air Gear manga, however, is pretty dam A-M-A-Z-I-N-G. 

---------------------------------------------------

On topic:

I don't like Ringo as much as I once did. DO NOT neg rep for writing that. I just like Sumeragi Kururu A LOT MORE. 

----------------------------------------------------

With that said, WTF IS OBAMA DOING IN ONE OF MY FAVORITE MANGAS?!?!?!?!?!? 

Hmmm...maybe OG is an Obama supporter and couldn't resist using Obama as inspiration for a character...

...if that's the case...I am just stunned...

and I found this on the previous page...I thought it was hilarious considering Obama's guest appearance in Air Gear...



CoonDawg said:


> Actually there are quite a few Americans, all of them lying, cheating, evil, stupid, ugly douchebags. That was the whole point of the Japanese mockery: It's only fair, I think, considering OG paints us as retarded gorillas.
> 
> Just a little pissed off and offended, you should be too.



---------------------------------------------------------

Moving on...did anyone notice that Kilik has the left half of a symbol while Sora Takeuchi (the former Wind King not his twin Nike) has the right half of the symbol.

Moreover, Kilik looks emaciated...while Sora is a hunk and his twin bro Nike is just friggin' RIPPED.


----------



## Six* (Jun 7, 2008)

It's awesome that Kanon is afraid of Ringo now. And Ringo, by the looks of it, certainly has no interest for Kanon.

Ringo X Ikki.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^ AWWWWW HELL NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

Ikki x Kururu FTMFW. 

This is by and large the strongest pairing in all of Air Gear. Don't believe me??? Check out other forums with AG pairing threads, particularly large ones (since they give the largest representative pool). You will find that Ikki x Kururu receives far greater support and appreciation than Ikki x Ringo.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 7, 2008)

That would be because Ringo is a lying, self-centered bitch even to her closest friend while Kururu cares for him and Ikki even pictured himself with her.

Oh, I'll get 30 negs for that one, but I made 7 blocks in one day, only fair that I lose them all in another.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 7, 2008)

I will always be a RingoxIkki fan since the two just seem to be one of my favorite characters in the magna and why not have them both together lol.


----------



## Six* (Jun 7, 2008)

Nope, it's still Ringo X Ikki.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 7, 2008)

Six said:


> Nope, it's still Ringo X Ikki.



^^^ I know u like/love that pairing...and that is fine. But like I said, realize that it may not turn out the way u want. 

But hell...it may not turn out the way I want (Ikki x Kururu).


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 7, 2008)

whatever happened to ikkixsimca 

I still haven't read past chapter 80


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^ That was the pairing I originally supported...but once u are introduced to Kururu, Ikki x Simca (eventually) becomes an afterthought.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 7, 2008)

Because ringo is solidified evil?

I dunno, after Chapter 149 I've done nothing but hate her and her sisters. The only one that I like is Rika, since she has no idea what's going on and is basically a victim to the whole ordeal.

I hope Ringo dies.

EDIT: This post came really late and I can't even remember who I was replying to...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^ I think u were replying to SpaZ's post...

but yeah...it is kinda like how u said...I didn't like how she seemed to genuinely care about Ikki but at the same time directly attack Simca (who Ringo knows Ikki loves) behind Ikki's back. Granted, Ringo had good intentions but her actions were just too evil (?) for my tastes. I just haven't been able to see her the same since. And I also hated how Ringo did not have the courage to tell Ikki (her love) who she really is. 

What I am about to write next doesn't apply to just animes/mangas; it applies to real life as well: Not telling someone something b/c u felt it would hurt them is NOTHING, and I repeat NOTHING, to how hurt or betrayed he or she feels when they find out what u have been hiding. 

Why? Simple. B/c it tells the person (who was in the dark) that ur love was, at best, cautions and conditional. It tells the person that u value discretion  over openness. But, and perhaps most importantly, it tells the person u could not show enough trust in his or her own judgment. At least, that is what I got out of the entire Ringo vs. Ikki battle. In the end, Ringo admits her own cowardice and selfishness. But at least, Ringo somewhat redeems herself by admitting to her flawed intentions and actions. Moreover, it compels Ikki to question his own intentions /actions as well as his notion of freedom with respect to AT.

Even though I don't like Ringo as much as I once did, I do not want her to die. Bad. Very Bad.

As for Rika not knowing...I don't think that is entirely true. Rika must have known Genesis's true purpose. She may not know that it was Nike who began it as a way to help his twin older brother eventually realize his dream but I think Rika knew why Genesis began. Looking back, her conversation with Kanon (when he manipulates Ringo to fight Ikki and reconcile their differences) strongly suggests that.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 7, 2008)

That's basically exactly what I've been saying: She more or less lived a lie about not even being a real human, what she did, and that she was actually an enemy, and she nearly drove him to suicide because of it. If he' known from the beginning, I surely wouldn't have cared.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 7, 2008)

where are all the AG anime lovers gone to lol

the only reason i even read the manga was due to the awesomness of the dub version of the anime


----------



## Eurys (Jun 7, 2008)

Six said:


> It's awesome that Kanon is afraid of Ringo now. And Ringo, by the looks of it, certainly has no interest for Kanon.
> 
> Ringo X Ikki.



Agreed. Kanon was never a true obstacle anyway. I don't remember which  volume shed a light on this, but Kanon is actually very fond of both Ringo and Ikki, and wanted to help them when he did his little manipulation, kissing Ringo and all that. He probably wanted to move things and help Ringo be true to Ikki as she was struggling with how to tell him her secret.
This relation chart clears Kanon's feelings too.


About Ringo, can we say misunderstood & unfairly bashed character? 
Not that I expect every readers to love her, but some people are just ignoring facts and Oh!great's characterization.
So let's just say that I find her extremely more interesting than many female characters in that manga. I like that she has her own purposes and dreams, and is not just the easy love interest, who'll just cheer for the hero. She actually has her own place and role in the plot, independantly from Ikki. The fact she has to oppose him also adds a lot of delicious drama to their relationship instead of being a borefest. 
Anyway, no matter what "wrongs" Ringo did to Ikki, she certainly helped him a lot more (she supported him more than he ever supported her tbh). 

... And do not worry, Kururu's lovers. I won't neg you over a fictional character. Especially since I care less and less for Air Gear, the plot became way too convoluted and messy for my enjoyment


----------



## Athrum (Jun 7, 2008)

meh, the anime was crap even in the original version 

and evil chicks FTW!!


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 7, 2008)

KURURU FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ringo is a bitch
I mean when you look at sleeping forest, all you see are psychotic, evil looking deuschebags.  The Horn King, I forgot his name, starts with a g, spent a couple chapters skinning people's faces and hanging them up and then trying to kill Kazu and Emily, just cuz he felt like it.  Then theres the creepy psycho water bitch, that nearly kills black flame and simca. Then theres that Hangman dude, that was there during Kogarasumaru's fight with Kururu's dad, and he looked like a crazy asshole, and finally there's Kilik, who like stud muffin said, looks completely emaciated and psychotic as of recently.  I'm gonna go ahead and judge by the pattern and association, that we can call Ringo a crazy bitch  Also ringo's actions are completely bitchy in their own right to, but that's already been covered.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 7, 2008)

Is there any fighting in this Manga?

I briefly watched the Anime,and it was interesting.Reminded me a lot of Jet Grind Radio,and Jet Set Future.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 7, 2008)

oh yes, there's fighting  quite alot, i suggest you pick up this manga, it's very sweet


----------



## Biolink (Jun 7, 2008)

Like what's the objective?

They have like all of these King of Elements and stuff,so why is everybody fighting?


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^well some for parts, some for territory, some for fun, some for prestige, that's the basis of the whole AT world at the beginning, after that I can't say much without spoiling it


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 7, 2008)

Damn, I forgot all about this manga till I saw this thread.

I stopped around the end of Kogarasumaru's and that team with all those seniors. Can't remember what chapter...


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, there's lots of flighting. And killing, too, which all takes place on rollerblades since no one in Japan has ever heard of a gun.

I know I've just been sitting here bashing for like 3 pages, but am I the only one that rolls their eyes when Manga (Shounen in particular) does that? They go out of their way to kill someone in a ridiculous manner. For example, Ikki is trying to get better than Sora so her can beat/kill him in an AT match for revenge. You know what I would do? Buy a gun from a dealer (They have them in Japan) and cap his ass next time I saw him. Problem solved, and it took zero effort from your part.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^but didn't you know, the enemy is invincible unless you fight completely fair and get your ass kicked repeatedly until you finally win at somepoint

but yeah I agree, manga (especially shounen) can do that alot, agreed, but it also allows for much more development, story, and sometimes there's even a pretty good reason for all the training, so I don't mind it too much.


----------



## Six* (Jun 7, 2008)

Eurys said:


>


you're sooo cool. 

because you have that suikoden 2 avatar!  Suikoden 2 FTW!!! 
-------------------------

I also think that whatever Ringo did was justified. Besides, she's 15. and she had that secret since she's... i dunno, 8? it's not that long and she's still young. it's understandable she doesn't want to involve ikki in anything dangerous she and her sisters does. probably because ikki is their only connection to the normal world, until he got involve in ATs.

And dont forget. the entire manga all happened in a time span of more than just one month. correct me if i'm wrong, but the enemies (ikki's enemies) always criticize ikki of only starting ATs a month ago (correct me if i'm wrong, it could be 3 months or something.), so about relationships, i think ikki's relationship with ringo is more developed than any other girl in the series.

he met kururu like... probably weeks prior to the latest chapter. i can understand that this relationship can still be developed, but as of now, you just can't hate and put ringo out. she's been in lvoe with ikki since... forever? and simca's a crush; an idol to ikki, so i doubt he really has feelings for her. (although you couldn't say the same for simca, she seems to really have liken ikki as of late.)

what's more amazing is that these 3 girls are like, queens. 3 big leaders all after ikki.  and all ikki does is hang out with agito and camp with kazu, wth. (lol)
----------------------------------

i typed too much!


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 7, 2008)

Aye, but your conclusion was worth the tl;dr. Don't forget that they're already in High School now while Kururu is still only in middle school. I think more than a month has passed, lol.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^how old is kururu


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeh, but wheres the fun in that?  I'd rather beat someone down with my fists than a gun if I wanted to take them out.  Guns are the cowards root for people who can't or won't win on their own power.  

But it's technology you say, then fine I concede if you build a gun on your own, kill all you want with it.


----------



## Six* (Jun 7, 2008)

maybe 14.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 7, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Yeah, there's lots of flighting. And killing, too, which all takes place on rollerblades since no one in Japan has ever heard of a gun.
> 
> I know I've just been sitting here bashing for like 3 pages, but am I the only one that rolls their eyes when Manga (Shounen in particular) does that? They go out of their way to kill someone in a ridiculous manner. For example, Ikki is trying to get better than Sora so her can beat/kill him in an AT match for revenge. You know what I would do? Buy a gun from a dealer (They have them in Japan) and cap his ass next time I saw him. Problem solved, and it took zero effort from your part.



Is Sora the Wheelchair guy?


----------



## Six* (Jun 7, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Yeah, there's lots of flighting. And killing, too, which all takes place on rollerblades since no one in Japan has ever heard of a gun.
> 
> I know I've just been sitting here bashing for like 3 pages, but am I the only one that rolls their eyes when Manga (Shounen in particular) does that? They go out of their way to kill someone in a ridiculous manner. For example, Ikki is trying to get better than Sora so her can beat/kill him in an AT match for revenge. You know what I would do? Buy a gun from a dealer (They have them in Japan) and cap his ass next time I saw him. Problem solved, and it took zero effort from your part.


im just wondering, would you be able to enjoy the story if that were to happen? 

and about the gun thing, i know this might not make a difference since we're talking about manga, but japan has probably got the strictest law against having a gun. it's not like the states where you can get it anywhere. that being said, it also doesn't seem hard for sora to be able to get his hands on one. so i'm not necessarily contradicting you. but ikki's just a kid. and i don't think humanity is in such a stage of cruelty, that you'd want to go guns blazing just for revenge. let alone kill.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 7, 2008)

@biolink:  yeah, sora is the one in a wheelchair
@six: 14, and Ikki's what 15, 16?  Well anyway I really do agree with you, but I can also see where Coondawg is coming from also, but still in the end I agree with you


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 7, 2008)

IRT Six:

Well I can hardly enjoy all the people killing each other on Rollerblades, can you?

I'm well aware of strict gun laws in Japan. You know what's worse than carrying a gun in Japan? Killing someone with rollerblades. Something to ponder.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^that does bring up an interesting point

which is more brutal: beating someone to death, or shooting them


----------



## Athrum (Jun 7, 2008)

Dude if you don't like the killing with rollerblades don't read it, don't even read shonen cause you''ll have killing people with swords, balls of energy, ninja tricks and guys made of rubber :S shonen is always like that, if you don't like it try some seinen for the grasp of reality (and it doesn't always happen there either)

Anyway Six, they had 2 summer vacations already so it means at lest 2 years passed in the manga..


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 7, 2008)

^ 2 years eh... id say thats about right... maybe a little less but ye, that wud make ikki 14/15 then right


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 7, 2008)

2 years, really:amazed
I'm reading some of the chapters again, and I just saw on like 168/9 or so, the old principal dude, said that Ikki had been doing AT for only 6 months, so I think at the point we're at now, it's more like a year or so


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 7, 2008)

I approve of your current set, gixa.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 7, 2008)

The amount of summer vacations means nothing. Do you read Gacha Gacha Secret? They've had like 5 new years, and they're still 16.

I suppose if you can kill people with rollerblades, you might as well bend time, too.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 7, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I approve of your current set, gixa.



who, ever needed ur approval  

does those bells that have been chiming in the chapters, mean that the tourney is one step closer to beginning each time one rings right?


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 7, 2008)

AG chapter 206 Summary by whatever181 
*Spoiler*: __ 



1. chapter starts with kiriku doing pressure training and om asking him to stop before he becomes like "tomato ketchup"... kiriku then asks her to continue increasing it simply because if he's unable to withstand that pressure, his body would be like paper in front of the "wind"...

2. ringo makes her appearance and meets up with kanon, who shows her the design of her new thorn regalia which is designed by kiriku. it is said its power output is increased by 25% and there is also improvement on its energy performance... somewhat disturbed by ringo's silence, he asked her if she's still angry for that time and this caused ringo to stare at him (with "of course i bloody am" written in her eyes... ok, i exaggerated what was written there but its the same meaning ) and this got kanon depressed...

3. kanon then explains that, she should trust him, considering he's her most important partner and that originally, because they are the "gravity children", there is no need for "link tuners"... however, this situation is different with this "sleeping forest" considering the regalias they use are degraded copies of the originals (o_O) and hence they need tuners to help them bring out their full battle potential with those regalia-copies... he added then that, if only she had received tuning once before the battle with ikki, then her thorn whips would have torn the "wind" apart (she hasnt been tuned yet? i tot she was all she said she did in the hospital arc?)... ringo then comments that she(herself) is despicable... she only wanted to not return but at the same time, she didnt want to again break the "chains" that ikki destroyed for her the other time...

4. kanon then adds that time is running out and that the battle involving countries separated by seas will begin soon... and they, "sleeping forest", will face off with their "destined enemies" in an official battle for the birth of the 9th road's regalia...

5. in america, ine finally meets with the person she mentioned last chapter which could be "their" strength...apparently, it is with joanna, the runner she helped tuned last time and allowed her to break the track record then... the suprise though, is that its not joanna that could help her, it would be instead be her old friend - john omaha, the next presidential candidate!! (obviously, he's meant to be an image of barack obama )

6. back to the training grounds of sleeping forest, kiriku is just done with his pressure traning and we're shown his back, it apparently has one-half of a tatoo sora has on his back, signifying some connection between the 2 last time during their research days... here kiriku greets ringo as "president/head/boss/etc"... ringo, seeing his worn out body, comments to herself that because of his excessive overtraining, his muscles reached a point where it overtrained and instead became compressed and solid like a "stone"...

7. ringo then asked kiriku what will happen after "sleeping forest" defeats sora and also what kiriku desires or what he will be fighting for after they destroy genesis... this question appears to take kiriku by surprise and he didnt give an answer...

8. as the "nine fall" makes its 8th chime, ringo, similar to the case with ikki/kazu and sora in previous chapters, makes her resolute - there is no need to think of what will happen after this battle, they should only think of the battle in front of them!! she then proceeds to (imaginarily) chain herself back and thinks to herself, everyone is fighting for someone else and she, herself, decides to return to the forest, for she is the sleeping forest's thorn queen... if she is to turn her back to this battle, she will never forgive herself!!

with everything in place, the queen/ringo once again returns to the path of battle/thorns..!


comment:
all 3 sides's resolute finally shown ^_^ i guess everyone would be gathering at the entrance of the tower next chapter for the final chime? considering buccha/onigiri/emily or what have u havent had their development, i suppose those will be done during their individual battle inside the tower itself?

and yeah, i kinda agree... i think O!G seems to have lost his touch with drawing kiriku, om and ringo after some time... the first few drawings of them are somewhat... of lower standard but they improve throughout the chapter :S


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 8, 2008)

I have to say, even though I don't like Ringo...she just looks hot in Gixa's sig...just something about her facial expressions...and the angle at which she wears her glasses...

but looking at what she is wearing (in the sig)...it looks like something Simca would wear...in fact, didn't Simca wear something similar when she visited Kazu while Ikki was in the hospital. 

------------------------------------------------

Anyways, like Insomniac said, I was under the impression that about a year had passed

--------------------------------------------------

And as for Kururu not knowing Ikki as well as Ringo knows Ikki, just u wait...Kururu will know everything there is to know about Ikki...

Just refresh ur memories and look at the following pages (it is one of my favorite ones from the entire manga)...

Pay particular attention to the words...

here

I do not think there has ever been a page where the bond that Ikki and Kururu share or will share has ever been made more clear...


I just love how OG so beautifully explains Ikki's and Kururu's relationship...it is both poetic and romantic..."Soon 'wind' and 'sound' will harmonize and become one." If I could say something half as beautiful to a girl...well...

And to my working memory...I do not think OG has EVER, thus far, provided a page in which Ringo's relationship to Ikki has been shown so well (in both art and words).

In fact, if u read the bottom panels of the page I provided, u will see that OG strongly suggests (in hindsight) that despite the love Ringo has for Ikki, in the end Ringo's duty is destined to doom her love for him.

Just my two cents...

But like I said before...if there is anything that sustains the Ikki x Ringo fandom, it is the fact that Ringo was Ikki's first possible love interest. In light of decent developments, however, that pairing appears *key word* to become less and less likely.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 8, 2008)

The only thing that still bothers me about this manga is the way Kilik seems younger now than in the first flashbacks in which he appeared. I mean c'mon here he seems at the same age than Ikki and Ringo and he should be around 21, meh...
Besides no matter how much compact his muscles are he still looks really skinny compared to Sora....i won't even comment on Nike lol


----------



## Biolink (Jun 8, 2008)

Alright so I just started reading it.At Chapter 70 the Behemoth story ARc. 

It's a really cool story.Just makes me imagine what if A-T's really existed 

Having said that,most of the characters are cool,but oddly enough I don't like Ikki/Crow-kun.I like his teammates especially Kazu,A- k/g- ito, and Buccha a lot more.

He seems just a tad bit too much of the Typical Shounen.Cool guy that leads by example,funny,cocky at times,has the answer to every problem,is adored by everybody(OMGZ!DA SKY KING!),and is terrible at everything except street fighting and now Storm Riding.Tolerable from what I have read so far,but I like his teammates a lot more.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 8, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Alright so I just started reading it.At Chapter 70 the Behemoth story ARc.
> 
> It's a really cool story.Just makes me imagine what if A-T's really existed
> 
> ...


lol normal i think all AG fans feel that way about him


----------



## Biolink (Jun 8, 2008)

Mental said:


> lol normal i think all AG fans feel that way about him



Glad I wasn't the only one.

Oh and Kazu becomes Flame Road king.That seems cool.Can't wait to read that.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 8, 2008)

I actually like Ikki...but maybe that is b/c of all the relationships he shares with the characters...like his growing relationship with Kururu Sumeragi. 

As for Agito/Akiro/now-Lind...I like him/them b/c of the personality changes...

As for Kazu...I like his growth but I don't like when he whines like a BIATCH for his supposed lack of strength/ability/power...


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 8, 2008)

^^^yeah, I completely agree, you have to delve into Ikki's character to really apreciate him, he brings alot of humor and indepth relationships, and also, alot of people don't like him, honestly, Buccha sometimes shows alot of dislike sometimes and Emily and the other one (forget her name, the one who likes Agito) also aren't too much of a fandom, and then as it goes on, he becomes alot more human with further developments.  Also Kazu is cool, but is such a BITCH way to often.  Agito is really funny and condescending, and I love the random "FUCK"s, reminds me of myself, lol, and the personality changes are interesting to say the least.
@X-T: yeah ur really right, and what about Simca, she looks like 16 and she's as old as Kilik  Sora is sculpted and Nike is ripped, but we have yet to actually see a full on hulking mass, excluding Buccha who is only like that every now and then, in fact, based on Tenjou Tenge and this, I think OG avoids drawing hulks, since there are very few in both mangas


----------



## blackness (Jun 8, 2008)

CoonDawg said:
			
		

> ...For example, Ikki is trying to get better than Sora so her can beat/kill him in an AT match for revenge. You know what I would do? Buy a gun from a dealer (They have them in Japan) and cap his ass next time I saw him. Problem solved, and it took zero effort from your part.



WOULDN'T WORK!!!! He'd make a magic.... eh, i mean, extremely condensed wall of air-pressure and your bullets would do like NOTHING! Cause extremely-condensed-wall-of-air-pressure > guns!

Yeah, that's the way it is!!


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 9, 2008)

so ikki has the same disease that ichigo has? doesnt want a girl? prefers fighting? etc


----------



## blackness (Jun 9, 2008)

8ghosts said:


> so ikki has the same disease that ichigo has? doesnt want a girl? prefers fighting? etc



Yeah. Deadly brain disease... group-dig-Doton


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 9, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ...
> And as for Kururu not knowing Ikki as well as Ringo knows Ikki, just u wait...Kururu will know everything there is to know about Ikki...
> 
> Just refresh ur memories and look at the following pages (it is one of my favorite ones from the entire manga)...
> ...



Very valid point, but what makes you so sure that it's the kinda relationship you think? Though it may seem that it is a love interest, OG introduced tuners as having a close relationship with the riders whether in love or not. Look at Ringo and Kanon relationship when it was first introduced. The 2 page poetic spread might juss explain that with Kururu, Ikki will be able to fly, but because Ringo doesn't want Ikki to fly, she would be the one to destroy the "melody." I'm not takin sides, juss want you to realize the possiblity of ikki and kururu having nuthin more but a rider/tuner relationship


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 9, 2008)

This

omfg... It really IS Obama! Well, his name is "John Ohama", but he's a U.S. Presidential candidate.

50 bucks says tehre will he a "John Cane". Maybe the presidetional election here will determine what happens in the series? Like, they both have their own plans, and whoever becomes president changes the course in Air Gear?

If that were true, I'd be semi-interested in this series again.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay,now I genuinely hate Ikki.

I'm on Chapter 90,going through this Genesis story arc thing,and good God he is a pompous friend.

He'll probably change,but God,his teammates seem that much better compared to him now.

For a boring character IMO,he's getting way too much attention(Even if he is the Main Character).

EDIT

Heh Heh.Looks like it was all a ploy


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jun 9, 2008)

Great Obama cameo! I was laughing so hard after I saw it.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 9, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Heh Heh.Looks like it was all a ploy


_<Ikki> ...I, the world's number 1 best main character..._​


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 9, 2008)

So Hilary also declined to be in Air Gear?...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 9, 2008)

*@Biolink:* I had the same exact feelings about Ikki as well,... he always seems as if he has no special abilities and that everyone hypes him up, but as you go on, his true talent starts to be made more apparent. Its hard to see it, or rather appreciate it, (it being his talent) in the earlier chapters. You get to really see his awesome abilities in his fight with Ringo later on.

-----
I think its hilarious that OG would use Obama. I really cannot wait to see where he's going to go wit this. Next thing you know, he'll have his own road and Hilary will be his tuner.
But on a lil more serious note, I initially thought he had something to do wit the originally government project that start it all, but if that was the case he would have noticed who Ine was. I have no idea which direction this is going to go. Any thoughts?

----
Also to what I said earlier about the Kururu x Ikki x Ringo issue, LOL Gray and Jubia are awesome. may lead us on, but how does that lead you to believe that Ringo and Ikki have more of a chance when this happened : LOL Gray and Jubia are awesome.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 9, 2008)

Air gerar is shit. I stopped reading after Nike showed himself


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 9, 2008)

^^^True, but Ikki would do those same things for Ringo. I agree that Ikki has some serious/confused feeling. (confused meaning he couldn't call her by her first name for a while, and when onigiri had ikki think of his true love and he saw kururu, he woke up upset - look at my sig for the picture). He would do all those things for Ringo too, and we have evidence in the very first chapter when one of Ikki's old goons tried to hit on Ringo and ikki knocked him up (i think). Anywho, its lik I said before, I'm not takin sides, but I still feel that the possibility is totally still there.

Ringo was always portrayed as the girl closest yet at the same time most distant to Ikki. She kept all those secrets from him, yet tried her hardest to draw close to him in a relationship. when simca was introduced, it looked like she was goin to steal ikki from ringo, and now kururu. Yet she's still here and still a threat to the other 2. I don't even think that simca really wants ikki as much as the other two, let alone feels for him on a serious personal level.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 9, 2008)

*@T-2-T:* Like Insomniac pointed out..."tuning is falling in love." Hence the whole thing with birds and their calls and what the convey (love); therefore the sounds that are made by tuners while they are tuning sound like bird calls.  

Right now, Kururu has the best shot of being with Ikki in the end b/c of her growing/developing relationship with Ikki. 

However, I wouldn't count out Ringo. Remember, it has been foreshadowed that Ikki will have to fight Ringo in her own domain and that thus far she has been undefeated in her own playing field. During that fight (much like the first Ringo vs. Ikki fight), Ikki and Ringo might come to an understanding from which they (re)kindle a possible romantic relationship. 

And yea, I agree...Simca did seem like she romantically loved Ikki but now she appears more to be a very concerned older-sister who looks out for her younger brother for his sake just as much as her sake. Let's not forget, she likes/loves Ikki for his potential and ability. 

---------------------------------------------------

*@Biolink:* Like Saist and T-2-T have said...you will grow to like (maybe even love) Ikki. Yes, he does come off as full of it at times...but you will consistently see that he and Agito/Akito are always in the know and are just putting on a show...

*Right now, AG is one of my favorite mangas...it just resonates with me...my feelings...my ideals...my hopes. I've said this before: I believe OG wants AG to be a manga that forces us to think about our notion/value/ideal of freedom. In the manga, it is shown as the freedom to fly through the sky. But at what cost to the others stranded on the ground? But that's the philosophical aspect of the manga which may not be your cup of tea. *

------------------------------------------------------------

*@Sentry:* I don't know what to tell u. Maybe AG just wasn't ur thing. Maybe u should try reading it again. But then again, may you'll only think worse of it.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 10, 2008)

He's funny,and all albeit I don't find him that interesting.I rarely do find guys that were talented from Day 1 all that interesting though,with the only two I can think of being Kenshiro(hokuto no Ken/Fist of the North Star) and Kenshin Himura(Samurai x).There really isn't a problem with him,so much that I hate how  other character emphasize how super talented,and gifted he is.Like he isn't even human anymore. 

Example:

TOP LEFT PANEL
TOP LEFT PANEL

I understood a hundred chapters ago that he was super special,and different than everybody else.Stop beating this dead horse


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 10, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Air gerar is shit. I stopped reading after Nike showed himself



Oh, I thought it was because Ogure Ito is pro-Obama...

Anyway, I was "OMG AWESOME !!!" at the Obama/Omaha cameo ! But, who wants to bet it could have been Hillary if the result of the nomination was her ? And, what would be her name in the manga...? 

Ah, who cares ! Obama !!!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, john Omaha really took me by surprise. I didn't think OhGreat would go there. 

In the preceeding chapters, I'm liking the new tricks, especially Pile Tornado and After Burner. I didn't expect Kazu to pull out Time either, though I would have preferred if the explanation was simply stopped time. It seems more convoluted now that the managaka tries to explain how it works.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 10, 2008)

You know air gear's a great manga Obama's in it!


----------



## Biolink (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm crying right now 

Fuck Sora and his brother Nike.That son of a bitch Sora.I hate him with a passion

Iron/Aeon Clock was a fucking beast,as was Spitfire.Went out like true warriors.

I hope Ikki and Kazu fuck those guys up in tandem.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 11, 2008)

^^^ Now ur feeling it...that RAW emotion...it's GARRRRRRRRRRRR

not quite TTGL GAR but still GARRRRRRRR 

but yeah...the chapters where Nike and Sora just CRUSH Spitfire and Aeon Clock were the hardest to understand...maybe b/c I didn't want to believe/accept what I had just read...after all, I really liked both of those characters. 

But yeah...the craziness isn't over yet...just u wait...I would say more but then I would be a party pooper...


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 11, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> I would say more but then I would be a party pooper...



Kazu dies.

Also, Kururu might be pregnant, they left it on a cliffhanger this week.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 11, 2008)

awww come on man...NOT COOL...NOT COOL AT ALL.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 11, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Kazu dies.
> 
> Also, Kururu might be pregnant, they left it on a cliffhanger this week.



Sarcasm correct?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 11, 2008)

Nah, you were totally spoiled. CoonDawg's a total spoilin' douche.

It's a good thing he didn't mention that Ikki is not only Sora's long lost clone brother, but that they're both clones of old man Minami.

omg wewps

... :B


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 11, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Sarcasm correct?



nah

that was the last straw for me

nike impregnating kururu is just...that shit doesnt even belong in a shonen
that shit is seinen bs 

kururu lost her innocence to an a hole


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2008)

What tournament?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 11, 2008)

wow... y would you guys spoil it all for biolink? and u all forgot the fact that Ringo gives up on Ikki and gets wit Kilik


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 11, 2008)

Mayb not, since the "top" of the tower really is the end. I mean it'll probably will go on to explain how everything gets straightened out after whoever gets the sky regalia (most likely Ikki) but I doubt there'll be anything more to write about after Ikki gets his "freedom" and discovers his true wings.


----------



## isanon (Jun 11, 2008)

Orange Kun said:


> how about the whole Genesis children thing
> 
> there's still Genesis children being made, probably test sights still left across the globe. What's to stop the scientists from creating new Regalia?


didnt the labb where they where made got destroyed ??


----------



## Athrum (Jun 11, 2008)

It's Gravity Children. The manga will probably finish after the end of the tournament, OG said he was aiming for around 300 chapters anyway.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea, that whole drama will be straightened out after the tournament because ppl lik nue are fighting the tournament just for the gravity children. Like i said before there'll probably be a couple of more chapters after the tournament just to straighten EVERYTHING out


----------



## Biolink (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah Kazu is dead alright 

Anyway WTF.

Was Iron Clock double-crossing them the entire time?


----------



## Six* (Jun 11, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Yeah Kazu is dead alright
> 
> Anyway WTF.
> 
> Was Iron Clock double-crossing them the entire time?


Well, it's still uncertain if that person really is aeon. 

Air Gear likes twins as it seems.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 11, 2008)

Six said:


> Well, it's still uncertain if that person really is aeon.
> 
> Air Gear likes twins as it seems.



OMGZ a Skrull


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 11, 2008)

I just want the Gram Scale to happen, take up a huge number of chapters, (you know that there is gonna be time within the tournament for plenty of training arcs and flashbacks), clean up the story afterwards and then end because with all the gravity children and other crazy ass random stuff, there would just be too much mind fucking for AG to continue to be good


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 11, 2008)

X-T said:


> It's Gravity Children. The manga will probably finish after the end of the tournament, OG said he was aiming for around 300 chapters anyway.



o rly??? Did he say this during an interview or something like that??? 

I was hoping that manga go on till about 350-375. Maybe even 400. But that might just be ridiculous.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 11, 2008)

^^^I agree, I never like a manga to end, but I love this one too much to ask for more than I think OG can realistically pull off without messing it up


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 12, 2008)

One thing I noticed is that at the end of the spitfire/aeon clock vs nike/sora fight, was that aeon clock got a huge whole in his hand by the end of the fight. I double/triple checked, and this aeon clock doesn't haven any issues in his hands. IDK if its aeon clock or not, but i know sumthing is fishing, lik the possibility of a twin like Six said, Aeon clock's not a gravity child(might be wrong, didnt check) so who knows


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 12, 2008)

I need something that needs to be cleared up. The whole tuning thing involves sex right? Guess that explains why Kururu seems a bit hesistant to do the tuning same with that bitch err I mean Ringo. Hope Ikki and Kururu do end up doing that both will get a happy end if you know what I mean.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 12, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> I need something that needs to be cleared up. The whole tuning thing involves sex right? Guess that explains why Kururu seems a bit hesistant to do the tuning same with that bitch err I mean Ringo. Hope Ikki and Kururu do end up doing that both will get a happy end if you know what I mean.



dont think they have to have sex, unless ive forgotten something...

donk they just get nekkid and attach wiring etc that links 'em together?


----------



## bravin_time (Jun 12, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> I need something that needs to be cleared up. The whole tuning thing involves sex right? Guess that explains why Kururu seems a bit hesistant to do the tuning same with that bitch err I mean Ringo. Hope Ikki and Kururu do end up doing that both will get a happy end if you know what I mean.



Tuning involves the tuner wearing a see-through, skin tight suit (which makes them practically naked) and feeling up the king's body....... or some shit like that, in reality its just a plot device for OG to draw some boobies and make a tonne of sexual innuendo jokes


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 12, 2008)

@t2t: yeah but I think what actually happened was aeon created a mirage and was actually tricking spitfire while they fought.  The whole mirage thing was shown when nike sent shards of rock at spit and aeon and then their bodies turned out to not be real


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 12, 2008)

bravin_time said:


> Tuning involves the tuner wearing a see-through, skin tight suit (which makes them practically naked) and feeling up the king's body....... or some shit like that, in reality its just a plot device for OG to draw some boobies and make a tonne of sexual innuendo jokes



Reall? Looked like they were doing it especially in the previous scene between Sora and what's her name don't mean the one a few chapters back it was around after she was first around with Sora.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 12, 2008)

I just hope Kazu gets his Regalia back


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 12, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Reall? Looked like they were doing it especially in the previous scene between Sora and what's her name don't mean the one a few chapters back it was around after she was first around with Sora.



No no, she's a whore, she's been sucking him off for months. Several chapters back she said she slept with him, purely because no one wanted her. She was going to do the same for Ikki, but he saw her uselessness for what it is.

Tuning involves no sex.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 12, 2008)

theres no new chapter this week for those that didnt know...

is the break only for one week though? lol


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 12, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> No no, she's a whore, she's been sucking him off for months. Several chapters back she said she slept with him, purely because no one wanted her. She was going to do the same for Ikki, but he saw her uselessness for what it is.
> 
> Tuning involves no sex.


Seriously I always thoughing involved sex


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 12, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Seriously I always thoughing involved sex



Well that would be pretty fucked up, since the little girl (I forget her name) no doubt has a tuner. That would be loli, am I not correct?

Secondly, Ringo wouldn't have had a fit over Kanon kissing her, would she? Considering they'd have been in a sexual relationship. You can hardly swoon over someone else, hoping for a first kiss with them, when you're screwing someone else in a tower night and day.


----------



## moocifer (Jun 12, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> I just hope Kazu gets his Regalia back



I doubt he will any time soon.  I think Sano took it to use for himself, and that means the only way he'd get it back is through the tournament.  

Also, when is Yayoi going to join TTT already


----------



## Six* (Jun 12, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Well that would be pretty fucked up, since the little girl (I forget her name) no doubt has a tuner. That would be loli, am I not correct?
> 
> Secondly, Ringo wouldn't have had a fit over Kanon kissing her, would she? Considering they'd have been in a sexual relationship. You can hardly swoon over someone else, hoping for a first kiss with them, when you're screwing someone else in a tower night and day.


Doesn't that simply mean that they don't have a sexual relationship and that ringo is as pure a girl as she think she may be? Otherwise she wouldn't be acting like that over kanon's surprise kiss. 

tuning might look sexual but in the end its not literal. 

Coondawg, read Black Lagoon instead, click my sig for more info.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope Kazu doesn't get his regalia that soon, since the true kings are skilled with all their infinity atmosphere tricks without the regalia. Mastering the After Burner trick was a big step, but there is still a lot he can learn before he is truly ready to get the regalia back. As it seems to panning out, he'll have to beat Sano before he can get them, and Sano is looking pretty dnagerous these days.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 12, 2008)

Six said:


> Doesn't that simply mean that they don't have a sexual relationship and that ringo is as pure a girl as she think she may be? Otherwise she wouldn't be acting like that over kanon's surprise kiss.
> 
> tuning might look sexual but in the end its not literal.
> 
> Coondawg, read Black Lagoon instead, click my sig for more info.



Didn't you just totally agree with what I said? Even though you are, you speak as if contradicting me. I think you missed my point. REREED PLZ.


----------



## blackness (Jun 12, 2008)

bravin_time said:


> Tuning involves the tuner wearing a see-through, skin tight suit (which makes them practically naked) and feeling up the king's body....... or some shit like that, in reality its just a plot device for OG to draw some boobies and make a tonne of sexual innuendo jokes



Quoted for truth!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 12, 2008)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I hope Kazu doesn't get his regalia that soon, since the true kings are skilled with all their infinity atmosphere tricks without the regalia. Mastering the After Burner trick was a big step, but there is still a lot he can learn before he is truly ready to get the regalia back. As it seems to panning out, he'll have to beat Sano before he can get them, and Sano is looking pretty dnagerous these days.


True, in hindsight he shouldn't get them back yet but I hope he gets the chance to earn them back. On a different note Air Gear should get manga of the month next month.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 12, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> True, in hindsight he shouldn't get them back yet but I hope he gets the chance to earn them back. On a different note Air Gear should get manga of the month next month.



if enough ppl vote for it... which so far has not happened

never know though lol


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 12, 2008)

I didn't think there were that many Air Gear readers.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 12, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> if enough ppl vote for it... which so far has not happened
> 
> never know though lol


If not we can always use dupes that's wat Gantz did jk.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 13, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Reall? Looked like they were doing it especially in the previous scene between Sora and what's her name don't mean the one a few chapters back it was around after she was first around with Sora.



You guys misunderstood Gutsu...I know he brought up the idea that tuning is sex but the quoted part actually references a completely different scene...

In this scene, I believe Gutsu is referencing a possible sex scene between Sora and Rika...

if u remember, Sora takes Kilik to meet Rika and Kilik is instantly swept of his feet. Kilik has always held a soft spot for Rika in his heart since the moment he saw her. 

But as we know, Rika was Sora's girl. And yes, I believe that Rika had sex with Sora...

I'll post the pages...

Death.

^^^ In this page, Sora and Rika are about to share a kiss...

Death.

^^^ As we see on the next page, Kilik was watching Sora and Rika. If you look closely at one of the top-left panels, you will notice that u can make out two silhouettes: one of Sora (on top) and Rika (on the bottom). Most of you are of age and could probably guess what sex position they are in. I think there is a reason why that panel is darkened; OG wanted to give the impression that something (hint, hint, nudge, nudge) intimate and physical was happening between them. 

As for the whole mini-debate over whether tuning involves sex...I do not believe it does. It is just a clever way, as someone pointed out before me, for OG to draw some butt-naked chicks...not that I am complaining. But yes, tuning is a very intimate and physical process; but no, I do not believe that tuning involves or requires sex.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 13, 2008)

Why the fuck would they fuck on a building or whatever like that than?


----------



## Death (Jun 13, 2008)

Rika was a king/queen of the thorn road.  She was not a tunner.  So yes they could have had sex.  Gutsu is probably talking about sora and that tunner they stole.  She was sucking him off and he told her not to do anything but what she was there to do.  That being tunning.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 13, 2008)

Damn fine eye Studmuffin, I never saw that (I'd have remembered). However, I wish they hadn't added that, I liked the openness of that (I remember someone (Ikki, I think) asking how far Sora got with Rika. But meh, she's a bit of a whore anyway).

I think I rmemeber someone saying that tuning is "like" sex but it definitely isn't sex. That would simply not make much sense.

Besides, notice this: Your ambition was too great. 
See how there's zero blushing when she says that? Remember, the Japanese blush if you so much as blink at them. If tuning meant sex, wouldn't what she have just said be translated into 'Allow me to be Ikki's sex muffin"?

Also, this: Your ambition was too great. Again, notice that he says it in a perverted way and she basically says the way he says it is weird (aKa not true). Tuning definitely gets intimate, and he most likely does know more about her body than even herself, but his weewee isn't going anywhere near here hoohoo.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 13, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Why the fuck would they fuck on a building or whatever like that than?



o rly SpaZ? 

I am an undergrad at UCLA. And I GUARANTEE that teenagers f-ing on a building/under a bridge is nothing compared to some of the stuff I have seen and heard...

frat parties = animal houses



CoonDawg said:


> Damn fine eye Studmuffin, I never saw that (I'd have remembered). However, I wish they hadn't added that, I liked the openness of that (I remember someone (Ikki, I think) asking how far Sora got with Rika. But meh, she's a bit of a whore anyway).
> 
> I think I rmemeber someone saying that tuning is "like" sex but it definitely isn't sex. That would simply not make much sense.



Thank u...I try...

but yeah...the quote you were trying to reference is the following:
"tuning is like falling in love." 

It is said in the following page... Link removed

And yes, like u and others have said...I believe that tuning (between a king and a tuner) is physical and intimate but not (necessarily) sexual.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 13, 2008)

Haha I was drunk when I posted that, didn't make all that much sense lol.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 13, 2008)

^^^ rly now?!?!?!?...I had u figured for a prude...guess I was wrong.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 13, 2008)

wait..

is sex a requirement for tuning or not!?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 13, 2008)

^^^ *No...it isn't.* 

Why? Simple. 

Most of you are seeing tuning as a relationship between a guy and a girl. Often, the guy is the king and the girl is the tuner. One exception is Ringo and Kanon. Therefore, some of you are caught in the mindset that tuning is a heterosexual relationship. 

Not the case...

Recall that during the White Wolves Arc (~170s - mid-180s)...we are introduced to a dark-skinned *female* sprinter who was "tuned" by Ine Makigami, the former *female* Pledge King. In this case, the relationship was girl-girl or same-sex. 

Now...let's go back to the idea of sex...it is usually done for 3 reasons:
1. To procreate
2. To show/demonstrate love
3. To fulfill a natural urge...normal/abnormal...acceptable/perverted

Tuning has nothing to do with any of those reasons. Tuning simply requires physical proximity (to establish a synch) and hence, an intimate (but not sexual) relationship. *Therefore, SEX IS NOT A REQUIREMENT FOR TUNING.*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 13, 2008)

^ hm.. well done convincing me!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 13, 2008)

^^^ Thank you. I just hope this tuning=sex-or-not mini-debate comes to an end...soon.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 13, 2008)

seriously... Nice argument stud_muffin22. I do feel that OG tends to over-sexualize a LOT of stuff, and it sometimes takes away from the story (imo). And I caught that scene between Rika and Sora too, and it was combination of that scene and her makin out wit kilik a few pages later that made me lose some respect for her. 

Throughout the story of the past, she was only shown having relations, and never to this point, did they give anymore detail. I think that we're still suppose to believe that Rika is still in the dark. You would think that after Sora blows a helicopter out of the sky, it would become a little obvious that your boyfriend wasnt so great. And how bout the fact that he goes on a crzy road trip, and to this point, we're lead to believe that Rika still doesn't kno wats goin on, though he's been completely mia from her for weeks... IDK, i could juss OCD about the whole situation, but i think its weird


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 13, 2008)

People convinced me that tuning was not sexual on the last page


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 13, 2008)

*@T-2-T:* Thank you for the praise...

But I think I've said this before...but I will say it again. Rika is not entirely in the dark. Her conversation with Kanon after he manipulated Ringo to fight Ikki strongly hinted that Rika at least knows why Genesis exists and what its plans/goals are.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 13, 2008)

Does anyone know when the nominations for MOTM opens up?


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 13, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> seriously... Nice argument stud_muffin22. I do feel that OG tends to over-sexualize a LOT of stuff, and it sometimes takes away from the story (imo).


OG over-sexualizes everything, Tenjou Tenge is almost all sex

But yeah, why would you think that tuning is sex, wouldn't the suit kinda stop all that, and anyway it seemed kinda obvious

As for Rika, I liked her a lot but now that I see that she may or may not have screwed Sora, well I lost respect for her there, and Kilik falling in love with her is so cliche also.  Though on that note, did Kilik make out with her to spite sora, or did he just use that as an excuse.  If I remember right, a few pages before he did that, didn't he say something about taking away everything that belonged to Sora.  I dunno, but that's my two cents.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 13, 2008)

I always thought Rika was a dumb bitch for some reason

I really lost all respect I had for her when I saw her mans is a psycho
so now she's a dumb slut


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 13, 2008)

*@insomniac666:* idk if u were juss making a general point, but fyi, juss incase u got confused, i didnt think that tuning involved sex. And it was a combination of both, because when kilik juss met her, he did have a crush, but didnt make a move until sora got him mad. I juss hated the whole situation in general (specifically kilik past story) but it was interesting and explained a lot. I juss have mixed feeling about it


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 13, 2008)

^^^yeah, I was agreeing that tuning wasn't sex, but yeah, alot of the emotion has been taken out of it re-reading it, but god the first time I read chapters like 140-180, it explained a shitload, while making me very confused, upset and angry, so yeah I know how ya feel.  Oh and thanks for the clarification, I juss wasn't too sure about it, thanx.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 14, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Does anyone know when the nominations for MOTM opens up?



shud be within the next few days... hopefully more ppl vote AG


----------



## dark0samurai (Jun 14, 2008)

AG ftw and you lot know it


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> shud be within the next few days... hopefully more ppl vote AG


yea, I have a good feeling about this month


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 14, 2008)

Haha... we should probably wait for some time when Oh! Great isn't taking breaks after every chapter


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Haha... we should probably wait for some time when Oh! Great isn't taking breaks after every chapter


that works too


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 16, 2008)

Why are ppl worried about manga of the month when it should be manga of the year...


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 16, 2008)

It shouldn't even be Manga of the evening, it's quite bad.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 16, 2008)

^^^then why bother discussing it, if you think it's so bad?
seems pointless to me, and a waste of your time


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 16, 2008)

Good to see Kazu turn into a great rider now it's time for Buccha to start getting good as well. Onigiri seems pretty damn useless to me other to see his dumbass tricks. Wouldn't mind if he's killed off...


----------



## spaZ (Jun 16, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> It shouldn't even be Manga of the evening, it's quite bad.



Than why the fuck are you in this thread? gtfo


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 17, 2008)

*@Gutsu:* I actually had an extremely similar discussion wit stud_muffin a while ago (i think when the kazu arc juss started). Buccha doesnt have a road, but is more about his skill and strength, so much time isn't needed to show "improvement". What is important is that we're shown that he overcomes his 1 weakness, and that 1 weakness is his confidence. Spitfire explained to him in the white wolf match and has even mentioned that Buccha is one of the most premier riderz he has seen because of his raw strength, but his issue is that if he fails once, he completely gives up since he feels that he always should b the best (or sumthin along those lines).

I did also feel that a more serious side of Onigiri would have to be shown before the tournament so that we can have some more confidence, but as stud_muffin had me see, he's a complete toss up. If he stays the same, he'll prolly win his matches the same way he always has been... completely by chance and/or being a horny pervert. Either way we shouldn't b surprised, cuz if he does get serious, it would only lead to some more perverted/weird moves along his "smell road"


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 17, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Good to see Kazu turn into a great rider now it's time for Buccha to start getting good as well. Onigiri seems pretty damn useless to me other to see his dumbass tricks. Wouldn't mind if he's killed off...


Lmoa kill off Onigiri that'd be funny


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 18, 2008)

new volume cover 21 looks to have agito on it


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 18, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> new volume cover 21 looks to have agito on it


Could the pic be any smaller -.-'


----------



## Six* (Jun 18, 2008)

Ooh new cover out! I haven't bought any of the latest volumes, though...  I used to buy it just for the art.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 18, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Could the pic be any smaller -.-'



lol, looked for a larger one but me no find 

i only bothered buying volume 5 and 13... shudda bought some more XD


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 18, 2008)

I want to see Kazu andSano(Aeon Clock) go at it


----------



## spaZ (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anyone have a highres of the cover with Ikki and the earphones?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry I don't but episode is your avatar from


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah I agree, sano and kazu will be a good fight, but I can't wait for gram scale, very soon

@spaz: dude, what anime is your set


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 18, 2008)

the gram scale is gonna be great


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 18, 2008)

well we have spoilers but no translations 


> あーらー始めっからやってくれますねイッキさん　アギトのサービス
> シーン（違？）が霞んでしまうくらいに…
> 表紙？の林檎かーわーいいー　しかも足がセークシー（←変態）足もと
> にいる子烏丸たちがまた可愛くて×２こんちくショー（オニギリは絶対
> ...


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 18, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> @spaz: dude, what anime is your set


It's *Katekyo Hitman Reborn!*


----------



## spaZ (Jun 18, 2008)

So many people ask me what that manga/anime is lol.


----------



## Six* (Jun 18, 2008)

^why is he wearing a cape now? sorry i stopped reading. i was just wondering, did anything cool happen to him?


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 18, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It's *Katekyo Hitman Reborn!*


It's from Reborn!, ok I might start it, it looks pretty cool


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 18, 2008)

does anyone know when the new chapter comes out?


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 18, 2008)

^^^probly won't be too long, wait, on second thought, I think OG! is taking a break from AG


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 18, 2008)

who's gonna pick it up?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 18, 2008)

Six said:


> ^why is he wearing a cape now? sorry i stopped reading. i was just wondering, did anything cool happen to him?



Because thats not Tsuna, thats the First Vongola.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 18, 2008)

No, OG! is still writing it, he's just taking a week or so off, or atleast I think that's right, he might not be even taking a break or has already taken it, my sense of time is really fucked up right now, so I dunno, we might get the new chap really soon or in a week or so, I'm not particularly sure.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 18, 2008)

There should be a chapter this week since there wasn't one last week.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you, I hope there's a chapter this week


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Because thats not Tsuna, thats the First Vongola.


Huh? Wasn't that the Tsuna from the future that the young Tsuna saw when he was in that black bubble-thing that whatever-his name-was-again trapped him in during their training?


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah I lost track of how long it's been, so yeah, a new chap should come out soon this week


----------



## spaZ (Jun 18, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Huh? Wasn't that the Tsuna from the future that the young Tsuna saw when he was in that black bubble-thing that whatever-his name-was-again trapped him in during their training?



No... why do you think the other Vongola were there to? And plus hes got the number 1 on his glove to and his hair is a different color.

But yeah they do look alike a lot, thats why tsuna is said to be similar to the first.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> No... why do you think the other Vongola were there to?


Like i remember, they were all dead, only connection i can remember making.
That's why i thought the dead future Tsuna was there with 'em.


spaZ said:


> And plus hes got the number 1 on his glove to and his hair is a different color.


It's a bit hard to see color in the manga...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2008)

Has Ikki gone SSJ yet?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think so


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 19, 2008)

what is SSJ


----------



## spaZ (Jun 19, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> what is SSJ



Super Saiyan jin


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 19, 2008)

OK, thanks


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2008)

super saiyajin actually.  Nerrrrds!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 19, 2008)

I still don't know what it is


----------



## dwabn (Jun 19, 2008)

^^^^  really??????????   

u dont no dbz? 

dbz? super saiyans? goku? ring a bell?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 19, 2008)

yea goku but not jin


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 19, 2008)

^ its the orginal way of saying saiyans in japanese manga


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for clearing that up, I can't wait for the new chapter


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 19, 2008)

s___...I had something interesting/important I wanted to point to out...but got distracted and now I totally forgot...actually been doin' that A LOT lately...

it was something about the sky regalia with respect to 9th regalia...

and there was something I read about Akito/Agito I wanted to ask you guys about...

I'll post again when it comes back...


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 19, 2008)

chap 207 spoilers translated by whatever181...
chapter 207 raw should be on the net soon id say
*Spoiler*: __ 



spoiler based on ochobi's post:
- chapter starts with ikki agito fanservice? "-_-
- cover page is a cute ringo (comment on her sexy legs by guy who posted spoiler) along with kogarasumaru...
- something about ikki going to be serious since spoiler dude comments he looks cool...
- there's also appearance of a cute girl from toul tool to called ami? (ami? has she made an appearance before? -.-) and another person who was not clarified who...
- spitfire makes his appearance again in the laptop... "-_-

most important points in spoiler:
* a girl called konomi and ami (tuners) visits kazu's place and spoiler dude wonders why they are there!! ( guess he's gonna get assigned tuner now? ^_^)


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 19, 2008)

^^^oh shit, gixa you changed your set, I didn't realize it was you until like the third time I saw your post


*Spoiler*: __ 



But anyway, now I'm excited for the next chap with new toul tool to members


----------



## moocifer (Jun 19, 2008)

They need to finally recruit Yayoi when they're at Kazu's place.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 19, 2008)

^^^ uh, who???

--------------------------------------------------------------------

OK...I remembered what I wanted to say in the afternoon...

First...I typed in "air gear+kings and roads" on google...and one of the links provided was the following: )

Now...if you take a look at the page...you will see it is pretty good...

There are 2 things I would like to point out...

1. In one of the statements, it reads: "There is much speculation on the Sky King title, [the Sky regalia], and its abilities . Including the ability to nullify all 8 regalia's infinity atmosphere attacks which would correspond to the Sky King's title "supremacy" over all 8 road's and regalia's."

^^^ We now know that the current kings are using degraded copies of the original regalias...as revealed by Kanon in ch. 206. 

The sky regalia was made as the "ultimate" regalia with the other 8 regalias in mind. The 9th regalia (that Kururu is currently tyring to make for Ikki) is a brand new regalia. *But here is my question: Would the sky regalia be able to neutralize the infinity atmosphere of a brand new regalia (such as the storm regalia)???*

2. There is also a statement in the wikipedia page that reads: "Though Akito/Agito/Lind was once/current Fang King, until now they never seen wearing Fang Regalia even in battle."

^^^ *Is this true?!?!?!? *

Kindly remember...I read about 195 chapters in about 36 hours...so I might have missed some things. I recall the scene where Agito was in the hospital (after the behemoth battle) and he gave Ikki the fang regalia. But I forget what Ikki did with it. 

If indeed Agito has been fighting w/o the regalia...WOW. I mean...I remember that Orca wasn't wearing a regalia when he fought Agito/Lind but I was under the impression that Agito/Lind was wearing it. If this is true...Agito/Lind just gained a top of respect from me.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 19, 2008)

wow, I never noticed that Agito wasn't even wearing his regalia when he fought orca


----------



## moocifer (Jun 19, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ uh, who???



The girl who was with Agito when he fought Orca.  About 80 chapters or so ago, she was able to give Agito the precise time to the second without looking at her watch.  They were introducing the whole idea of TTT at the time, but I think it was just something OG just threw into the chapter in passing.  But I hope it becomes something so she isn't so useless.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 20, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ uh, who???
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 lolwell first u shouldt use wikipedia to much to get information because it is controled by the fans and second sleeping forest is the only team who's kings use cloned regalia...lol infact i eddited that bulliten in the Kings and Road section today to make that clear 



> The sky regalia was made as the "ultimate" regalia with the other 8 regalias in mind. The 9th regalia (that Kururu is currently tyring to make for Ikki) is a brand new regalia. *But here is my question: Would the sky regalia be able to neutralize the infinity atmosphere of a brand new regalia (such as the storm regalia)???*


well im not to sure about that seeing as ive never really gave a rats ass about the sky regalia.(big time flame road fan)but seeing as the storm regalia is just going to be an off branch off the original bargram i would say yea it can.



> 2. There is also a statement in the wikipedia page that reads: "Though Akito/Agito/Lind was once/current Fang King, until now they never seen wearing Fang Regalia even in battle."
> 
> ^^^ *Is this true?!?!?!? *
> 
> ...


and yes agito has not been using the fang regalia but it is still in his possession if i recall correctly he was tunning it way back before they fought the white wolf clan. 

also all riders of one of the 8 roads can use there infinity atmosphere without a regalia so it  shouldnt be that shocking to u.

and last...orca did have on a special pair of AT 

see:
before
this
after
this


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 20, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ We now know that the current kings are using degraded copies of the original regalias...as revealed by Kanon in ch. 206.



After reading that chapter, I started thinkin bak. ^^^Either thats not completely true, or I'm missing sumthin because I remember Spitfire's and Ine's conversation about how he doesn't need tuning. He had her tune him that 1 time just incase, but she didnt end up doing anythin because he didnt need it. He then commented about how he wouldnt need to come bak to her. And also his conversation wit Kazu about recovering his Regalia. IDK, leme kno if im missing sumthin but I feel lik if anythin, the flame regalia werent degraded ones, or atleast ones that spitfire, or a gravity child would need tuning.

----


Mental said:


> and last...orca did have on a special pair of AT
> 
> see:
> before
> ...


That also brings to mind a scene in the anime that wasnt in the manga about Agito. When Ikki juss met him, Agito was gettin his AT fixed, and that frog lookin lady commented on how his wheels used some extremely rare and powerful military motors and pack a whole lot of punch. I guess those are sufficient for him right now, and he'll bust out the fangs at the tourny


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 20, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> After reading that chapter, I started thinkin bak. ^^^Either thats not completely true, or I'm missing sumthin because I remember Spitfire's and Ine's conversation about how he doesn't need tuning. He had her tune him that 1 time just incase, but she didnt end up doing anythin because he didnt need it. He then commented about how he wouldnt need to come bak to her. And also his conversation wit Kazu about recovering his Regalia. IDK, leme kno if im missing sumthin but I feel lik if anythin, the flame regalia werent degraded ones, or atleast ones that spitfire, or a gravity child would need tuning.


these guys all have the original regalia 

aeon
sora
nike
agito
Yoshitsune


these guys all have clones of the original regalia

nue(idk why)
ringo(idk why)
gabishi 

but im not very sure about mikan, om, orca, and ume but more than likely they all have clone regalia of the original 8 to.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 20, 2008)

^^^ Wrong on sora, because his current regalia are cloned. Kururu made them and he needs a tuner. Everyone else sounds just about rite. and i also was going to comment on Nue. That is weird that he has a clone. Mayb the suit had to be changed to fit his size since he's smaller?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 20, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ Wrong on sora, because his current regalia are cloned. Kururu made them and he needs a tuner. Everyone else sounds just about rite. and i also was going to comment on Nue. That is weird that he has a clone. Mayb the suit had to be changed to fit his size since he's smaller?



no sora is using the original bagram he was getting his legs tuned not the regaila


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahhh no... whats her name stole the one Kururu made for Ikki and replaced it with the one she made, and when he fought Ringo it just fell apart. Though I don't know what happened to the original Ikki did have it but it like disappeared or something.


----------



## blackness (Jun 20, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> 2. There is also a statement in the wikipedia page that reads: "Though Akito/Agito/Lind was once/current Fang King, until now they never seen wearing Fang Regalia even in battle."
> 
> ^^^ *Is this true?!?!?!? *



Agito hasn't been using his Fang Regalia against Orca or in any other true fight but he did use and wear it once: During that Devil's 33 or whatever it was called against the Rumble King Yoshitsune:

Link removed

Wiki is wrong. I am right. Horray!


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 20, 2008)

*@Mental:* U might be right. I know the core is from the orginial, but I always thought that it was still degraded. And you are right about the tuning his legs. I never really caught that.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Ahhh no... whats her name stole the one Kururu made for Ikki and replaced it with the one she made, and when he fought Ringo it just fell apart. Though I don't know what happened to the original Ikki did have it but it like disappeared or something.


lol something so important wouldnt just disappear. right now sora is using the original bagram the kururu rebuilt



blackness said:


> Agito hasn't been using his Fang Regalia against Orca or in any other true fight but he did use and wear it once: During that Devil's 33 or whatever it was called against the Rumble King Yoshitsune:
> 
> Brick Bat
> 
> Wiki is wrong. I am right. Horray!


it's not really wrong the info can just get a lil iffy at times 



> @Mental: U might be right. I know the core is from the orginial, but I always thought that it was still degraded. And you are right about the tuning his legs. I never really caught that.


nah it's the real deal 

...damn whats taking the chapter so long to come out


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know why I care, since I hate this manga, but I'm confused: Where is the original wind regalia? Didn't Sora steal it from Ikki? Why the hell wouldn't Sora have it now?


----------



## Death (Jun 20, 2008)

Didn't Ikki give TTT the regalia cause he couldn't get them to work?  The ones Kururu made we're from the original or so I remember reading.  Maybe it was a bad translation or something, but whatever.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 20, 2008)

If by "original", you mean the Wind Regalia core that Ikki had in his possession since the 5th chapter, those wheels were broken beyond repair. Ikki then gave them to Tool Toul To so they could reproduce them using the original Wind Regalia core and Sora's data as reference.

If you're talking about the Wind Regalia core Kururu re-made for Ikki, Nike *did* steal it for Sora, and Sora still has it.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2008)

Aka its not the original.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 20, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> I don't know why I care, since I hate this manga, but I'm confused: Where is the original wind regalia? Didn't Sora steal it from Ikki? Why the hell wouldn't Sora have it now?


umm..i kinda expalied that already read my posts above 



Death said:


> Didn't Ikki give TTT the regalia cause he couldn't get them to work?  The ones Kururu made we're from the original or so I remember reading.  Maybe it was a bad translation or something, but whatever.


 yes and then nike stole them and gave it to sora 



spaZ said:


> Aka its not the original.


 what r u talking about ???


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2008)

Mental said:


> what r u talking about ???






SaiST said:


> If you're talking about the Wind Regalia core Kururu re-made for Ikki, Nike *did* steal it for Sora, and Sora still has it.


This is what I am talking about...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> This is what I am talking about...


ok...and ur saying that it's not the original wind regalia ???

...well ur wrong


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2008)

Than prove it...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Than prove it...


lol ur funny 

...instead of writing a bunch of one liners why dont u give me reason not to believe that sora isnt using the original 

but for starters if it wasnt the original how come sora was able to use the regalia in battle at it's full potential without being tuned ????


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2008)

Go read chapter 135... Kururu rebuilt the whole thing.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Go read chapter 135... Kururu rebuilt the whole thing.


 so i waited this whole time for u to show me wikipedia link 

and also if u have the original and it's in completely good shape why would u start over from sratch


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 20, 2008)

so that's the original?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2008)

Mental said:


> so i waited this whole time for u to show me wikipedia link
> 
> and also if u have the original and it's in completely good shape why would u start over from sratch



Because it was broken.... it was damaged in the kilik and sora fight


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 20, 2008)

sora's current regalia is a copy made by Kururu, it was made by copying the completely trashed Bagrams that Ikki gave to her, that's why Hako was also able to make a set, I don't know what the hell you're talking about Mental


----------



## Death (Jun 20, 2008)

Mental said:


> but for starters if it wasnt the original how come sora was able to use the regalia in battle at it's full potential without being tuned ????



maybe cause he knows the secrets to the regalia.  He was the former and now present wind king.  Ikki was able to use it at suck a high level for someone who doesn't know anything about it.  Plus you can't say it was at it's full potential.  We don't know that and he wouldn't have need for a tuner if that were true.

We found out recently that the only reason for the use of a tuner is cause the gravity children are far better than the down graded regalia.  The regalia aren't capable of keeping up.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the raw copy(reps)


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah thanks for the link(reps from me too)
but yeah Death has the right idea


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 20, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> yeah thanks for the link(reps from me too)
> but yeah Death has the right idea


I agree with you


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 20, 2008)

different link to chap 207 raw this


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 20, 2008)

can someone zip it my computer is acting up


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 21, 2008)

Summary/translation PLEASE!!!
--- 
The first few page look completely gross and disgusting. MAN what kinda messed up crap is OG thinkin about.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 21, 2008)

Fucking wait you impatient lecher.


----------



## faults (Jun 21, 2008)

Rofl...Is that a gay porno magazine..

man its such a shame the anime didn't continue to follow the manga and just died so suddenly, i would've loved to see kururu animated


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 21, 2008)

chap 207 summary by whatever181 
*Spoiler*: __ 



1. chapter starts with O!G trying to mislead us by having ikki panting hard and agito commenting that he cant take it anymore coz of its hardness... but of course, it is revealed soon that ikki is simply trying to take a dump and agito swearing at him coz of the smell... "-_-

2. the joke continues, this time with ikki finding a "legendary" pr0n magazine while examining the condition of his...manure... (he might as well be an animal now, considering his actions -.-) ikki then thought of hiding it from agito/akito coz he doesnt wanna his image to be ruined in front of the girls in his class who akito/agito is friendly with...

3. before ikki makes his escape with the magazine, agito asks for him to heat up the bath with the paper on his feet (the magazine ) ikki then comments to himself on the shark's keen sense of sharpness to be able to pick up on things from far away... it seems that luck is on his side though, as he managed to find a nearby document which he used as a replacement for the magazine and used them to fuel the bath fire instead, and then made his clean escape >_< a twist of fate, as one would have it, revealed to us that what ikki thought was a pr0n magazine turns out to be a gay magazine!! o_O

4. in his fit of anger, he received a call from buccha... apparently, a girl from toul tool too, Suzuki Ami, is to relay a msg: that the "nine fall" will make its final chime tonite and they are to gather for the grand scale tournie!!

5. as ikki and agito agito gets fired up though, they are reminded of the tournament registration document which buccha passed on to ikki earlier and they realised that ikki had used them to fuel agito's bath!! >_< anyway, fortunately for them, they are still able to get a copy if they can rush to an A.T café nearby... while on the way, kazu meets up with them saying they should come over to his place to see something important...

6. arriving in kazu's place, we're shown a battle video between buccha and spitfire... apparently, kazu found spitfire's simulation program which enables an imaginary battle video and analysis to be created from a virtual mock simulation using the individual's memory stick... after giving a rundown of buccha's battle abilities (whcih improved a lot btw) agito plans to stick his card in next to see if his data can cover spitfire with blood... this of course is denied by the other members who wanted theirs to be done first "-_-

7. while arguing, another toul too too girl rushed over to kazu's to tell them that the grand slace door had just opened and that they shouldnt dilly-dally there!! with that said, everyone makes a hasty exit to rush to the the beginning of the end!! will kogarasumaru make it in time?!?!


Comment:
lol, seems the spoiler is somewhat intepreted wrongly... we didnt get to see kaze sis's face after all... only part of her  for those who didnt notice, she's the woman wearing black, with a white shorts on page 17, the one whose face is covered -.-

at least we know IT finally all starts!!! no break next week too!!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 21, 2008)

Back to what we love


----------



## Biolink (Jun 21, 2008)

Does Air Gear come out weekly or every two weeks?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 21, 2008)

Weekly but sometimes theres lots of little breaks.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 21, 2008)

yea it took a while for this one to come out


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 21, 2008)

i am wrong sora does not have the original bagram  Link removed


----------



## Six* (Jun 21, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Back to what we love


I agree, Air Gear is back! 

...or so it seems.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 21, 2008)

Six said:


> I agree, Air Gear is back!
> 
> ...or so it seems.


what do mean?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 21, 2008)

> i am wrong sora does not have the original bagram


He has them, he just hasn't built a regalia around them yet. Shortly before the scan you posted, Nike snatched the real bagram from that tuner guy.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't get him all confused again. The *original* Bagram, the wheels Ikki had in his drawer for many, many volumes, were busted so bad that they couldn't be repaired. Kururu and Hako both went about recreating the Wind Regalia core based on the broken, unusable original, and data from Sora.

The Bagram currently in Sora's possession, the one Kururu made for Ikki, is not the original.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...I guess my previous post inspired a decent bit of discussion/arguing/confusion...

hee-hee...JUST AS PLANNED *glares like Light in the helicopter*

EDIT: I am just hoping OG won't disappoint during the Gram Scale Tournament. I am just stoked...I am hoping for an ALL-OUT melee/brawl

exciting time for manga fans of a lot of different mangas...

Air Gear: The Gram Scale Tournament is just about to start

Bleach: We return to the current stand-off between Aizen and Co. vs. Soul Society with the Vizards fast approaching...

Naruto: Naruto learns about J-man and Taka and Akatsuki (supposedly) begin to make their moves toward Konoha...

D. Gray-Man: Let's not go there...the recent chapters are akin to filler but we'll see...

Fairy-Tail: Has been better...story-wise but hey...at least the artwork is still good...

One Piece: never started...will probably someday...just not anytime soon...not ready to read about 500 chapters in a few days...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 21, 2008)

*MANGA OF THE MONTH NOMINATIONS ARE OPEN VOTE FOR AIR GEAR !!!!!!!*


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 21, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> One Piece: never started...will probably someday...just not anytime soon...not ready to read about 500 chapters in a few days...



One Piece is epic. The chapters are getting better and better, the most recent one is one of the most epic chapters ever, It's a great manga, Oda is pure win.

As for AG, I'M SO EXCITED, my god, I can't wait, gram scale is gonna rock soooooooooo hard


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 21, 2008)

dude then go vote for it


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 22, 2008)

SaiST said:


> Don't get him all confused again. The *original* Bagram, the wheels Ikki had in his drawer for many, many volumes, were busted so bad that they couldn't be repaired. Kururu and Hako both went about recreating the Wind Regalia core based on the broken, unusable original, and data from Sora.
> 
> The Bagram currently in Sora's possession, the one Kururu made for Ikki, is not the original.



Well then that leaves little to the imagination: Kururu is going to have an epiphany, fix the originals, give them to Ikki, and Sora is going to have a temper tantrum over someone having something better.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2008)

At the most, she might use the original as a source of reference as she did before to create the Storm Regalia.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey when does the new chapter come out?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 22, 2008)

Stupid question but who is Black Flame? He just...appeared. And where is Kururu right now?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 22, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Stupid question but who is Black Flame? He just...appeared. And where is Kururu right now?


the second in command of coco fire...probably first now that spitefire is dead

and kururu is either still making the storm regalia or waiting for ikki somewhere


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 22, 2008)

Kenshin Himura said:


> Hey when does the new chapter come out?



raw should be out next thursday at earliest


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 22, 2008)

is the gram scale tournament the tournament for the sky regalia? 

i'm lost!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

I think we hve a good chance to win if everyone votes for MOTM and ^ I don't think it is, I think it's just to see who's really at the top.


----------



## blackness (Jun 22, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> is the gram scale tournament the tournament for the sky regalia?
> 
> i'm lost!



Yeah, at least that's how I understood it. Sleeping Forest protects the secrets of the tower, namely the sky regalia, while others try to come and get it (and continuously get owned by Sleeping Forest).



> One Piece: never started...will probably someday...just not anytime soon...not ready to read about 500 chapters in a few days...



You don't know what you're missing XD


----------



## Athrum (Jun 22, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Stupid question but who is Black Flame? He just...appeared. And where is Kururu right now?



He was Spitfire's right hand man. The leader of one of the fire teams, forgot which one


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

Athrum said:


> He was Spitfire's right hand man. The leader of one of the fire teams, forgot which one


ok I was lost on that one too


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 22, 2008)

I see. He looks a bit like Nike so I was confused.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 22, 2008)

One Piece = Epic
AG Gram Scale Tourney starting = MAJOR Epic
---
Interesting points/questions:

No one has officially seen the the sky regalia. Now what if after ALL this fighting, there's actually nothing important in that suitcase? There might only be some blueprints. Or maybe just an very encouraging note... . 

What type of abilities do you the sky regalia will have? Since all regalia branched out from the sky regalia, will it have all the other regalia's abilities, or juss one uber-rific power that just shuts all the other regalia up?

Since we know Kogarasumaru, or atleast Ikki will make it to sleepy forest (or there wouldnt b any sense of continuing the story unless something crazy happens), how do u think that fight will go down. Would the final match by ringo vs Ikki? / or wats goin to happen wit kilik vs Sora vs ikki? how bout nike? I personally think kazu might want to take him on to revenge spitfire. And wat bout aeon clock? Just wanted to see how u guys think that the tourneys goin to play out.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

That's what I wanted to know, how does Aeon Clock fit into all of this


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 22, 2008)

O, btw:
*@stud_muffin:* a while ago, some1 told u that kilik was holding the New Testament, and u couldn't find where the book said New Testament. Here:
Link removed


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

I never Knew Kilik was holding the new testamate in a chapter


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 22, 2008)

^^^ I think u meant to type testament...regardless...yeah, it makes sense...remember that Kilik saw himself as an apostle who was there to protect the sky regalia and stop Sora from turning the sky from "raining blood" or something like that...

btw...I love your new sig/avatar...

*@T-2-T:* Thanks...yeah, I've been looking for direct proof that Kilik was holding the New Testament.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

as for the person who encouraged me to start reading OP...I certainly will...I just need to find the time to sit down and read about 50 chapters a day...


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, I watched the dubbed anime but it stopped so I decided to read the rest and read like 250 chaps in two nights XD but totally, read it as soon as possible cuz like once you get to the arcs in the grand line, it just gets more and more epic


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 22, 2008)

but back to Air Gear...there is something I want to ask you guys...

Look at the following page...  Link

Scroll down to the panel with the darkened figure that says, "Did you know that in greek mythology...the sky was created from moon drops?" Better yet...read the entire page.

Who do you think that person is??? It seems like this person wan intent on having a young Sora learn to use the wind regalia Bagram. But for what purpose??

Could this be "Uncle Minami?" Or perhaps he is another character that we have yet to be introduced to...

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Second...read the following page:  Link

You will notice one important thing...Simca mentions that she hates the rain (something that both Ikki and Kururu love) and that whenever it rains...it means she has/will have bad luck. 

But here is the important thing...Simca states that the last time she saw "that person" it was also raining. 

Who is "that person??"

Once again...is it "Uncle Minami?" or is it another character that we have yet to be introduced to??? 

We know it is not her twin brother Kilik b/c the night he annihilated the old Sleeping Forest...it was a clear night. 

I hope this inspires some serious debate/discussion...


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 22, 2008)

Just to double check since I just started Air Gear and read the whole series in like a 3days. 

The new manga scan releases on mondays right or is it another day?


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 22, 2008)

^^^I'm not actually sure about it all I know is that I'm still waiting for the trans for 207 tho come to think of it, I dunno if 207 even has a raw yet



stud_muffin22 said:


> but back to Air Gear...there is something I want to ask you guys...
> 
> Look at the following page...  Link
> 
> ...



whoever gave sora the wheels has to be someone he didn't know before, so it can't be any of the gravity children or researchers he came into contact with before.  So it might be Uncle Minami, tho I don't know if Sora met him before the page you pointed out. Otherwise it's almost definitely a new character, tho ya never know.  As for Simca, it could be a plethora of people, I can't rly be sure at all. sorry.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 22, 2008)

No worries...I am just as lost as u are...

I am hoping a whole host of new characters are introduced...some from the past and others from the present.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 23, 2008)

It's probably old man Minami. Same guy was in Orca's flashback in 194.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 23, 2008)

SaiST said:


> It's probably old man Minami. Same guy was in Orca's flashback in 194.


That's what I think for the first one but, for the second one she could be reffering to Ringo.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 23, 2008)

Bucca focus?  Madness.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 23, 2008)

buccha was getting tested in a virtual simulation that spitfire made

all the member of koga were supposed to be tested but they ran out of time because the tourney started


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 23, 2008)

I so wanted to see Kazu in that simulation program. Kazu vs Spitfire. Kazu would probably get smacked, but after that match wit Ikki, his status probably skyrocketed.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 24, 2008)

I remember asking members on this forum...what road (new or old) you would like to be THE king of...

I suggested that I would be the "Cloud King."

I would like to amend that...

I would, for sure, love to be the Horizon King...hence my new custom title. 

I would want the horizon road to pair the sky with the sea or the sky with the land and possible the sky with both the sea and the land. Not really sure what my powers (infinity atmosphere) would be...

I just thought of this...can u tell?? 

I don't sounded good in my head...so I figured I would post it...


----------



## spaZ (Jun 24, 2008)

Because it is be fucking patient and read this...
Here


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 24, 2008)

If it's that good then you can wait for it


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 24, 2008)

^^Thanks for that


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jun 25, 2008)

I've almost caught up to Air Gear now. I'm on 187, and on the chapter before that, Nakayama spoke of how she felt she wasn't important enough to be there for Agito (or something along those lines). 

Does this mean she's in love with him? ._. How would that work out, with his split personality and all.


----------



## McLovin (Jun 25, 2008)

I just discoverd this series or, more accurately, discoverd it wasn't *just* a sports series like all the descriptions made it sound like and after the disappointing anime (man, Oh Great! will let anyone animate his works) I wanted to see Onigir do more than just stand on his head and philosophize about nudity. Does he ever get a real fight?

What about the other pig? Does he get any post Behemoth battles?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 25, 2008)

^^^Buccha is going to kill. In the behemoth, we got a glimpse of his serious side, how how much of a beast he can b. he lost that fight fare and square, cuz the move used against him was pretty much the best move that couldve been used against some1 that heavy.
And as we discussed Onigiri before, there not really going to show him get serious (thought there was a POSSIBILITY but tourney started so thats out the window). He's the wild card of the team, and who knows, his smell road might actually help them out big time. I doubt he'll ever be in a serious fight, but rather support one wit his "talent"

---
*@Nara:* She only has the crush on Agito (i have no idea y... prolly cuz his looks) I doubt we really have to worry, since he's usually out the most, unless ppl are messing around (aeon clock trying to rape Ikki). Then Akito comes, but he's gay, so I dont think theres a problem. I feel lik the problem would b lind, but he wont emerge unless Agito is in a bad situation, so on a day to day basis agito wouldnt have a problem having a girl... i guess.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 25, 2008)

Is Agito stright?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah.... Not Akito though.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks to sabertooth and w181 for the spoilers



> 表紙のエミリさんが可愛くてしかたがないです
> わー始めっからエミリさんとカズの会話だ～ノーマルＣＰではこの二人が一番好きですｖｖ純粋に嬉しいです
> そしてイッキの土下座とびっがちょっとツボです（笑）
> 
> ...





> anyway spoiler says:
> - emily on cover page
> - commentator says he/she likes normal couple talk between emily and kazu...
> - kaito making an appearance in this chapter
> - emily makes a comment that they might actually die in this event... lol


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 25, 2008)

So what is the physical power level of these guys?  I mean look at all the damage that Ikki did, not to mention the Fire vs Sora battle.


----------



## McLovin (Jun 25, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^Buccha is going to kill. In the behemoth, we got a glimpse of his serious side, how how much of a beast he can b. he lost that fight fare and square, cuz the move used against him was pretty much the best move that couldve been used against some1 that heavy.
> And as we discussed Onigiri before, there not really going to show him get serious (thought there was a POSSIBILITY but tourney started so thats out the window). He's the wold card of the team, and who knows, his smell road might actually help them out big time. I doubt he'll ever be in a serious fight, but rather support one wit his "talent"



Ah, okay. Thanks for the reply. I was hoping the pig brothers had gotten more focus after the arcs that made up the anime, but at least Kazu seems to have gotten alot of attention.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 25, 2008)

^^^ thanks a bunch spaz... reps to u...
looks lik sora scans falling behind again. They might just end up coming out wit a double release this week.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 25, 2008)

There moving hosts and stuff so there busy with that I think. But they did say they probably will have a double release but I kind of doubt that with all of the redrawing that needs to be done in this chapter.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 25, 2008)

mmm very nice, thanks man. So finally the last phase of the manga starts


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 25, 2008)

Mmm... Emily, how I've missed you.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 26, 2008)

This chapter is just hilarious... OG really knows how to make a huge mess  ikki's face is priceless 

chap 208 summary by whatever181
*Spoiler*: __ 



1. chapter starts with kogarasumaru rushing to the "nine-fall"... on the way, emily was wondering if kazu could go on and start their entry process since he's faster but was told by kazu that only the leader and his memory card could do it...

2. inuyama stops kogarasumaru warning them of a danger ahead and it turns out to be the whole wind-g men... it turns out though, that wind g men are actually supporting kogarasumaru and kaito is simply making a path for them to the tower... after coming to a mutual understanding, ikki moves on by making his way on the bridge, somewhat refusing to take the path made by kaito (in a good manner ) there, he meets akira who tells him to leave the aftermath to them... with everything set in place, our leader rushes forward yet again!!

3. seeing ikki make his way to the tower, emily wonders... in this battle, death seems plausible... and she wonders, isnt it only AT after all? isnt this all only for the sake of soaring freely in the sky? if its so, wouldnt be ok to run escape? in the background, nue's tuner tells ikki the location that he must go to and adds that kururu is already there waiting for him...

4. emily then confesses to kazu, saying that actually she hated ikki for his attitude up to a few months back... she then starts questioning herself at which point was it that she begun looking at him... when did it all begin when everyone begins looking at ikki? when is it, that everyone has such high expectations of him?

5. a meeting is then shown between ikki and a somewhat worn-out kururu, who instructs him on the entry process in the central core of the place... she then asks him to move on and that she promises to deliver the storm regalia to him, all along referring ikki as the storm king...

6. as ikki reaches the entry validation point, he only has one thing in his mind - that whoever escapes from that point on isnt a man and he comments he wont be able to do such a thing... at this point, kazu comments that even though ikki should be really scared now, deep down in his heart, he is somewhat happy that he is being relied on by everyone and that he's everyone's "baby-face" (long time never heard ikki being referred to as that... "-_-)

7. as ikki slots his memory card into the entry validation machine, it was rejected... after multiple failed attemps, he begins to wonder what is wrong and he realises that he had got agito's card by mistake during the simulation confusion earlier!! with that realisation, the machine declares an entry time cut off and the tournament begins without kogarasumaru?!?!?

an impossible betrayal of everyone's expectations! is the road to the top of the "sky" severed for all eternity now..!?


comment:
lol, u can rely on O!G to come up with messed up last minute blunders  wonder how kogarasumaru is gonna get into the tournie now lawl ;p


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 26, 2008)

X3 .... COME ON IKKI, after all that cool stuff, u mess up lik this. OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OM... R U SERIOUS!! 

----
... wait can OG really do this? i mean there won't b a story anymore...
.....
No more Air Gear....
....
..
my mind just exploded!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Athrum (Jun 26, 2008)

Rofl, that was funny. Also i love to see Emily in that tight Kogarasumaru uniform


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^ dude, seriously, i hate suspense... and this ending is KILLIN me. WTH man, wats going to happen? any thoughts? I think there just going to go in anyway and say screw it all. or mayb agito will realize and bring the card.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 26, 2008)

another manga on suspense??? 
that sucks mannn.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 26, 2008)

Omg its really annoying for suspense like to happen, I really wish some mangaka would just learn that no one likes it..


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^ lol, i agree thats its annoying, but i gotta disagree on the mangakas, or artist in general, using it. eventhough we may not lik it, on their part it its useful since it keeps us coming bak. I kno personally im already itchin to figure out how this is going to play out and cant wait till next week's issue. 
This week was especially ridiculous since we were all expecting the tourney to start. Im so mad at OG rite now for doing this retard crap. how do u guys think this is going to play out?


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 26, 2008)

what kind of ending is that
EDIT: ^^^I dunno, Ikki probly beats his way thru everyone and makes them let him in.  All of it just creates an unecessary mess, that fits OG!'s style too well for me to not have predicted it


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 27, 2008)

does anyone kno if there's an AG fanclub?


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 27, 2008)

^ ye there is 1... but i think its kind of a dead thread

voting for manga of month nominations are up... airgear is one of them


----------



## Six* (Jun 27, 2008)

the raw surfaced yet?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah 1 or 2 pages before this one


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 27, 2008)

chap 208 raw Mediafire Link

chap 208 summary by whatever181
*Spoiler*: __ 



1. chapter starts with kogarasumaru rushing to the "nine-fall"... on the way, emily was wondering if kazu could go on and start their entry process since he's faster but was told by kazu that only the leader and his memory card could do it...

2. inuyama stops kogarasumaru warning them of a danger ahead and it turns out to be the whole wind-g men... it turns out though, that wind g men are actually supporting kogarasumaru and kaito is simply making a path for them to the tower... after coming to a mutual understanding, ikki moves on by making his way on the bridge, somewhat refusing to take the path made by kaito (in a good manner ) there, he meets akira who tells him to leave the aftermath to them... with everything set in place, our leader rushes forward yet again!!

3. seeing ikki make his way to the tower, emily wonders... in this battle, death seems plausible... and she wonders, isnt it only AT after all? isnt this all only for the sake of soaring freely in the sky? if its so, wouldnt be ok to run escape? in the background, nue's tuner tells ikki the location that he must go to and adds that kururu is already there waiting for him...

4. emily then confesses to kazu, saying that actually she hated ikki for his attitude up to a few months back... she then starts questioning herself at which point was it that she begun looking at him... when did it all begin when everyone begins looking at ikki? when is it, that everyone has such high expectations of him?

5. a meeting is then shown between ikki and a somewhat worn-out kururu, who instructs him on the entry process in the central core of the place... she then asks him to move on and that she promises to deliver the storm regalia to him, all along referring ikki as the storm king...

6. as ikki reaches the entry validation point, he only has one thing in his mind - that whoever escapes from that point on isnt a man and he comments he wont be able to do such a thing... at this point, kazu comments that even though ikki should be really scared now, deep down in his heart, he is somewhat happy that he is being relied on by everyone and that he's everyone's "baby-face" (long time never heard ikki being referred to as that... "-_-)

7. as ikki slots his memory card into the entry validation machine, it was rejected... after multiple failed attemps, he begins to wonder what is wrong and he realises that he had got agito's card by mistake during the simulation confusion earlier!! with that realisation, the machine declares an entry time cut off and the tournament begins without kogarasumaru?!?!?

an impossible betrayal of everyone's expectations! is the road to the top of the "sky" severed for all eternity now..!?


comment:
lol, u can rely on O!G to come up with messed up last minute blunders  wonder how kogarasumaru is gonna get into the tournie now lawl ;p





> I have this scene in my head:
> Ikki is screaming to a bouncer type dude who refuses him to enter the tournament (tried to sneak in from the expectators seats) and just before he and Koga get kicked out Sora shows up and tells the bouncer dude that Ikki and company are important participants in the tournament and looks down at Ikki with a grin.



be pretty funny if this actually happened lol


----------



## Midus (Jun 27, 2008)

We need a rally. Come behind victory. Air Gear has entered the voting stage of Manga of the Month. More votes.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 27, 2008)

just voted and air gear had 8, Claymore 35, FMA 24


----------



## Six* (Jun 27, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Yeah 1 or 2 pages before this one


This is snake.

I see... you guys discuss so much these days (a couple of you type a lot ) that I felt like there's a lot of pages to go through. 

sorry bout that, colonel.


gixa786 said:


> chap 208 raw Mediafire Link
> 
> chap 208 summary by whatever181
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks for both the raw and summary! +reps


----------



## SaiST (Jun 27, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> just voted and air gear had 8, Claymore 35, FMA 24


Back before votes were done, around the time this first started up, Spike made AG Manga of the Month. So it's not like it hasn't been up there, it's just that it took an _admin_ to make it happen. 

I voted for FMA, by the way. <3


----------



## Athrum (Jun 27, 2008)

I really enjoy both claymore and Ag, FMA is overrated, the anime version was a masterpiece, the manga is simply crap xD


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 27, 2008)

*negs Athrum


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 28, 2008)

Grrr... still upset about the ending of the last chapter ... WTH MAN!!!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^ i actually liked it/expected it...

btw...love the new sig and avatar.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^Thanks... but im still frustrated. I like it because it's goin to make the story interesting... but i dont think there has ever cliff hanger this extreme b4 in AG. I was so excited that the tourney was goin to start, but was completely fooled.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 1, 2008)

Has anyone found a 207 scan yet?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 1, 2008)

Be patient theres nothing out or else someone would of posted it in here...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 1, 2008)

Alrighty then, I was just asking I haven't been here in a while


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 2, 2008)

chapter 209 spoiler in romaji
*Spoiler*: __ 



pasokonsupi sannoano hannou ha kakujitsu ni riarutaimu desuyone ?
sateto , shujinkou ga shujinkou rashikaranu joutai desune sasuga ikki sa ^ n ( warai )
munasa n , chuu san , hidari sangamou yaba ikurai uke temasune ~ tokuni , chuu sanno hannou ga suteki sugimasune ( baku )

ringo & mikan & shiraume daaa ^^^^^^ hisashiburi dana ~ kono shimai suki desu

ikki ... seppuku nanoni tokkou fuku ? tekina fukusou tte ... katsura ga omoshiroi node kekka o^rai desune agito no hannou gamata omoshiroi desune (kigou)
konomichan kawaii ~((kigou) yodan )
yoku kangae ruto ikki tte , kanari mote masune ~ ringo ( suku mizu kamen ) ni , kururu ni , shimuka ?... sugge ^ na ^ sasuga shujinkou shuraba da shuraba ( warai )
ko ^ yuu toki ha onnanohito ha tsuyoi desune ~( shimijimi ) ikki yowai
satte , mokuteki wo omoidashi ta 3 nin ga io utoshita shunkan no saigo no pe^ji no , kazu ga kawaii sugimasu

chou homero ro !! (kigou) home masu , douage shimasu , sakebi masuuuu ^^^^^^^^ konomichanno keri +( kono ky kinguobukingusu ga !!! )(kigou) sonna ky natokoroga kawaii ndesuyo ~ yaba idesu
tte iu ka , konomichanno tsukkomi mo kawaii ... kono futari no konbi nanigeni suki nandesu kazu no chouritsu mono hakonomichanga yoi na ~( ganbou )
souieba , kazu hashikkarito supi san pc wo motte masuyo ~ supikazu da ~ ffuffuffu ~((kigou) makki )


 from what i can read, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a few more ppl show up, including ringo, ume, and mikan, and possibly simca... but its to be seen lol... 

also, someone from another site that posted this spoiler said: 





> All i can make out is that Ikki, Agito, Kazu, Kururu and Simca all appear. Oh and that everyone expected Ikki to fuck up his entry somehow.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 2, 2008)

^^^
*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL, so since expected him to mess up. they probably put the registration in already someway/somehow.


 i've never been this excited for an AG chapter to come out


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 3, 2008)

Trick 209 !!!
*HERE*

lol was sora playing the general like a video game


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



finally, we have a lil faceoff for who gets ikki , 3way 'n all


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 3, 2008)

Man I can't wait to see a scan and does anyone have a cool Kazu pic (I want a new set).


----------



## isanon (Jul 3, 2008)

*SIMCA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 3, 2008)

Simca looks like a feminine version of Kanon...ewwwwwwwww

and it is just me or did the artwork in this chapter just look plain weird at times...

for instance, the image where Simca, Ringo, and Kururu are sitting at a table with Ikki... when I first looked at that panel, I thought to myself...wtf...is that Sora?!?!?!?!?!?

No kidding...in fact, if u take a closer look...you will see that Ikki's body is stretched out

Also, Kururu no longer looks as cute as she once did...she appears more mature(?)/older

Even Ringo isn't drawn the same...

But I think, and this is A BIG MAYBE, OG was trying to elicit a weird response...I mean look at the panel where Nike looks like he's had a couple too many shots...he looks just plain silly...


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 3, 2008)

wow...
I hope OG! was drunk when he wrote this, cuz this chapter looks like shit.
maybe it'll be better translated and scanned better, I dunno, but Simca looks terrible, and Ringo didn't look very good either, Kururu looks the same, cute as always in my opinion, and the other tuner is nice to see again, and interacting with Kazu, but still, none of it seems to make sense and it all kinda just pisses me off.
Guess I'll just have to wait for the scan and hope for a little bit of explanation, or somethin


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 3, 2008)

oh sora scans has released chapter 207


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 3, 2008)

cutting simca's hair off is pure plotkai in order to give ringo and kururu a chance at ikki


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 3, 2008)

^^^ u know...I like that...pos reps...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 3, 2008)

Probably true. I really miss her long hair.


----------



## Kanae (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find at least a summary of what they're saying in this chapter?

Always glad to see Ringo <3 Though she wearing that costume again was pretty unexpected


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 4, 2008)

by the way...chapter 207...Buccha's lvl. is only 64?!?!?!?!?!?!

Sora (supposedly at lvl. 300) would crush him in an instant...

and 208...the hell?!?! what's with the General and Sora???

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

btw: I am gonna make a simple (but perhaps bold assumption). This is just pure specualtion so don't get ur panties or thongs in a bunch if u don't agree.

*Kogarasumaru's peak battle potential (going into the Gram Scale Tournament) at any given time is about or slightly above 200.*

Here is why I say this... 

During the White Wolves Arc...Kilik said that Ikki's battle lvl. was 78.
Here is the page...  and here you see girl body walking out of the curtains
(look at the bottom left)

During the same match...Kilik also said that Kogarasumaru's latent potential was about 120.
Here is the page...  and here you see girl body walking out of the curtains

Adding 78+120 = 198 (simple addition) So about 200. 

I'm assuming that Kogarasumaru can reach that level at some point if need be.

But here is the problem...it is still 100 points shy of Sora and propably Nike (who is not far behind). 

Agree? Disagree? Thoughts? 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Also...what I was saying about OG's artwork in this chapter.

I like Kururu to look like this...  and here you see girl body walking out of the curtains

But not like this...  and here you see girl body walking out of the curtains

Note that both of these pictures are from the White Wolves arc...

so it is not as if OG has never drawn Kururu in a mature/older look...
it is just that I prefer the cuter, more cartoonish Kururu.

Peace...Good night guys (and gals, if any).


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> by the way...chapter 207...Buccha's lvl. is only 64?!?!?!?!?!?![/i]


Only? He was a 22 right after his battle with the Sabel Tigers. If you take into account that Kogarasumaru's opponents from Behemoth(who were all strong enough to declare themselves as Road Kings) weren't much stronger, I think you'll respect that 64 a bit more.

... Unless you're comparing it to Sora's 300, which you shouldn't.  The three strongest of Kogarasumaru will probably be the only ones scratchin' that point--Ikki most definitely will, 'cause he's made of win 'n' awesome 'n' has pewp powerz. 



> _and 208...the hell?!?! what's with the General and Sora???_


He wired the General's brain. Now he's controllin' him with a Playstation controller, which is all kinds of win.



> _btw: I am gonna make a simple (but perhaps bold assumption). This is just pure specualtion so don't get ur panties or thongs in a bunch if u don't agree.
> 
> *Kogarasumaru's peak battle potential (going into the Gram Scale Tournament) at any given time is about or slightly above 200.*
> 
> ...


... Kilik was just using his annoying ass grading system when speaking of Kogarasumaru's latent "power", or potential, he wasn't talking about their battle level(teams as a whole haven't even been rated that way, only individual riders); 120 is how many "points" they get.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha... Simca looked like a man, and Kururu looked weird too. Ringo was fine, except that apparently all her training made her breasts deflate. Fortunately her ass and legs are still fine <3. It would be neat for O!G to finally resolve this whole love quartet thing already, though.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 4, 2008)

^^^ It's probably going to end lik SlamDunk! wit Ikki saying he loves AT, hinting that he doesnt have time for any of them.
----
*@stud_muffin*: wateva the case may be, its a tourney. They've gotta fight A WHOLE lotta people before they reach the end. So no matter they're level now, be sure that it'll increase drastically by the time they get to the end.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 4, 2008)

How can Simca fall in love with a 14 year old? xD

The art was a bit weird this chapter but OG tends to try this once in a while, his art has really improved since the beggining of this series and TenTen before this.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 4, 2008)

^^^ok that makes this all a bit more bearable, in fact alot more, I don't dislike this chapter *too* much anymore, but still the style of the art and what OG! did to this manga's look just pisses me off


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 4, 2008)

like Saist said...Kilik does have an annoying grading system...yeah, I was probably making something out of nothing...man, I've been bored...and yeah, I was comparing Buccha to Sora...which isn't fair. 

but yeah, thx for telling me what was going on b/w the General and Sora...a Playstation controller?!?!?!? LOL. 

T-2-T...yeah, I expect the same...it is not like it is only Kogarasumaru, Genesis, and Sleeping Forest. There a whole host of A-class teams we have never seen. 

--------------------------------------------------------

But here is something...

Kogarasumaru has 4 kings on it team:
-Ikki the Storm King
-Agito/Akito the Fang King
-Kazu the Flame King (by choice of Spitfire)
-Kururu the Pledge Queen (by default...she is Ikki's tuner after all)

Sleeping Forest has 3 kings
-Ringo the Thorn Queen
-Gabishi the Horn King 
-Om the Water Queen

Genesis has 4 Kings:
-Sora the Wind King
-Nike the Gem King
-Yoshitsune the Rumble King (I am stoked to see him fight)
-Nue the Thunder King 
-Aeon Clock (but I don't consider him a king...he usurped Kazu)

Huh...there are 10 kings right now...with possibly 2 more in Sleeping Forest (the ugly masked dudes).

So Kogarasumaru isn't as overmatched at it may appear...at least not on paper...

EDIT: 

WAIT A MINUTE: There are 10 kings but 9 regalias (assuming the Storm Regalia). Are the Horn King's and Water Queen's ATs regalias??? I am confused.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2008)

I figured the Sora brother's conversation was somethin' like that. I love those guys.



stud_muffin22 said:


> WAIT A MINUTE: There are 10 kings but 9 regalias (assuming the Storm Regalia). Are the Horn King's and Water Queen's ATs regalias??? I am confused.


Yes, they're both Regalia.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 4, 2008)

> Sleeping Forest has 3 kings
> -Ringo the Thorn Queen
> -Gabishi the Horn King
> -Om the Water Queen


sleeping forest has 8 kings its just that right now we dont know exactly what road they ride 



> Genesis has 4 Kings:
> -Sora the Wind King
> -Nike the Gem King
> -Yoshitsune the Rumble King (I am stoked to see him fight)
> ...


aeon actually has more rigth to the flame regalia then kazu he is the most qualified 



> Huh...there are 10 kings right now...with possibly 2 more in Sleeping Forest (the ugly masked dudes).
> 
> So Kogarasumaru isn't as overmatched at it may appear...at least not on paper...


 actually compaered to theses two teams koga is nothing but newbs 





> WAIT A MINUTE: There are 10 kings but 9 regalias (assuming the Storm Regalia). Are the Horn King's and Water Queen's ATs regalias??? I am confused.


there are as many kings as there are roads and we have been recently told that there are such things as sub regalia so IMO O!G can have a king pop up anytime he wants


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 4, 2008)

AWESOME... now thats wat i like to see. Finally. Watch it be some wild card battle they have to enter or sumthing. I finally feel relieved


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 4, 2008)

SaiST said:


> I figured the Sora brother's conversation was somethin' like that. I love those guys.



Indeed...after reading the translation...I couldn't but help laugh...I was wondering why they looked so ridiculous...



SaiST said:


> Yes, they're both Regalia.



So that would mean that there are 10 kings for 10 regalias (minus everyone that hasn't been introduced).



Reincarnation said:


> sleeping forest has 8 kings its just that right now we dont know exactly what road they ride



I know the original Sleeping Forest had 8 kings but I am not sure if I would say that the current sleeping forest has 8 kings. 

For instance, what would Ume be a Queen of??? 

The night Kilik annihilated Sleeping Forest, we know Om and Gabishi (along with others) were there to witness it and eventually form the current Sleeping Forest team. 



Reincarnation said:


> aeon actually has more right to the flame regalia then kazu; he is the most qualified



^^^ I totally agree...in fact, I believe that Aeon Clock is (now) stronger than Spitfire ever was.

However, we know that Spitfire knew that Aeon Clock wanted to the flame regalia and become the Flame King. Regardless, Spitfire felt that Kazu better embodied the flame's spirit (but not necessarily its skills). Even your sig attests to that.



Reincarnation said:


> actually compared to theses two teams koga is nothing but newbs



Obviously. I was merely stating that in terms of numbers, it may not be as lopsided as it appears. 

And let's not forget, Kogarasumaru has THE ULTIMATE WILD CARD in Kururu and her ability. She can basically (and conveniently) give them a powerup whenever it is necessary. Moreover, she can do it almost instantaneously where it takes other tuners hours or even days. 



Reincarnation said:


> there are as many kings as there are roads and we have been recently told that there are such things as sub regalia so IMO O!G can have a king pop up anytime he wants



^^^ I hear ya'

In fact, call me crazy but it just bothers me that we haven't been introduced to an "Air King."

I mean come on...the name of the manga is Air Gear NOT Wind Gear and the they are Air Trecks NOT Wind Trecks. 

So it is only logical that SOMEONE would be Air King. Theoretically, the Air King would possibly rival the Sky King. 

After all there are as many kings as there are roads. 
But all the regalias function on wind.
And wind happens b/c of changes in (yep, u guessed it) AIR pressure!!!!!

Also, the sky (which according to Yoshitsune) is anything above the ground and where air exists as the primary concentration (as opposed to the ocean which is composed primarily of water).


----------



## Athrum (Jul 5, 2008)

Reincarnation is right, Ringo or Kilik said once that S-F has always 8 kings, and the team has 8 members so we can expect them all to be a King

As for the regalias, when Yoshie said that there are as many kings as there are roads he did say that the number of regalias would always be limited due to all of them use the wind as a basis. So apart from the kings we already know or suppose we know i doubt OG will introduce more,


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 5, 2008)

^^^ actually, we have yet to be introduced to the ugly masked dudes that were shown inside the tower of trophaem. One of the masked dudes showed up along with Kilik to see Kogarasumaru fight the White Wolves. 

We have no idea what their road, regalia, and infinity atmosphere is...


----------



## Athrum (Jul 5, 2008)

Well we can expect those 2 left in S-F to be also kings, but that guy that appeared during the Wolf Clan fight was actually Hang-Man, some guy that appeared on volume 2, he's not the same as the guys in S-F


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 5, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Well we can expect those 2 left in S-F to be also kings, but that guy that appeared during the Wolf Clan fight was actually Hang-Man, some guy that appeared on volume 2, he's not the same as the guys in S-F



that hangman character for some reason makes me think he knew either spitfire or genesis as a whole very well, maybe hes neutral now, like toul to? lol


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 5, 2008)

->  OMG those were some REALLY long post... but I dont think Nike is, or should be, considered the Gem King because technically he's riding a different road. He created the Jade road by combining the Gem regalia with the wind road: his originally road. (Explanation and page Here) Kilik, atleast IMO, is still the king of the Gaia Road, but simply doesn't have the regalia.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> that hangman character for some reason makes me think he knew either spitfire or genesis as a whole very well, maybe hes neutral now, like toul to? lol



He does seem to know some people, maybe he's an old S-F buddy or retired king (Falco *cough*)


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 6, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Well we can expect those 2 left in S-F to be also kings, but that guy that appeared during the Wolf Clan fight was actually Hang-Man, some guy that appeared on volume 2, he's not the same as the guys in S-F



did he really??? (appear in volume 2 that is)...

I don't remember this but please remember that I blitzed through nearly 200 chapters in 36 hours so I mighta missed some things here and there...

cna u link the page he appears in or, at the very least, tell me around what  chapter(s) he first appears in...


----------



## Athrum (Jul 6, 2008)

If it's not in VOlume 2 it's in one of the early volumes, he was the one to yell to the team when they tried to take over turf near the place where that Jabba looking woman puts up her store.


----------



## moocifer (Jul 6, 2008)

It's right after the Behemoth fights, chapter 79.



And he's next to that Big/small pair that get owned by Killik right before Kaito talks to him.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 6, 2008)

Volume 20 seemed to put a stop to the crappy covers that were around, now seems that we returned to those


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 6, 2008)

^ finally a bigger pic of it... and it looks mediocre, even though its a!ito


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jul 6, 2008)

Technically, Kazu still is the Flame King. All he lost were a pair of A-T's. The Regalia isn't what makes the King. Its the other way around. Since Aeon Clock stole the Regalia, it won't make him the Flame King. While the Regalia holds an incredible amount of power, it still won't qualify you as a King. If that were the case, then Ikki couldn't be the Storm King, since there is no Regalia for it. 

Instead, you must defeat the King for the title. The only time Kazu and Aeon ever did battle, it was when they were in the Cube Battle and even then they weren't fighting for the title. In fact, Aeon recognized the battle as his own loss, thinking that Kazu's movement after being influenced by the Oh Time technique was the sign of his loss.  

Title=/= Regalia. If anything, Kazu could have his own regalia built by a member of TTT. That would then serve as the Flame King's Regalia. The fact is, no member of Volcanica, and possibly anyone who follows the Flame Road, would accept Aeon Clock as the King of that Road. Because Aeon has yet to rightfully win the title, as well as the fact that Kazu is proclaimed heir of SpitFire's Seed of the Flame, something MANY find the most important aspect of being the Flame King. Aeon Clock himself said during the time he was holding off Sora and Nike, that the true Flame King had escaped. MEANING HE HIMSELF RECOGNIZES Kazu as the true King. 

Sure Aeon is more powerful.  I'll admit to that. But Aeon lacks the flame Spit Fire left behind in Kazu. 'Sides. Aeon's a rapist. Kicking ass

Nuff Said.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 7, 2008)

*moocifer:* thanks for the page...I was looking for that...pos reps...

*Athrum:* thx for the cover...btw, can u post the vol. 20 cover...pos reps

*DG_o_O:* Dam good explanation with good support...pos reps

EDIT: DeathGuise, it won't let me give you pos reps...what's up??


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 7, 2008)

What the hell...i want to see Agito slicing shit up, not playing gay with a ball of candy


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 7, 2008)

*@DeathGuise* Wow, great argument. Rep 2 u


----------



## Athrum (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Agmaster (Jul 7, 2008)

klown you must realize.  OG has female fans too.  All the eyecandy can't be for straight guys.  That'd be discriminating.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 7, 2008)

*Athrum:* thx...been looking for it for some time now...

EDIT: It won't let me pos rep u...hmmm, maybe I have to wait 24 hours...well, till then.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol, it's cause you gave me rep just a time ago. You need to rep more people before you can do it to me again. But don't worry, there's no need to rep, i'm glad to help.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 7, 2008)

no worries...I try to give credit where it is due...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 9, 2008)

spoilers ^^

*thanks to sabretoothe*


> Trick:210
> このみちゃんキツネですか？って言うか、カズーーーーーーーなんて痛々しい姿（涙）
> 
> でも、やったのがこのみちゃんだと私は許してしまいます（笑）
> ...



*thanks to whatever181*


> well the spoiler didnt tell us anything much really :S the dude who wrote the spoiler is a big konomi (one of the girls in toul tool too) fan and is rambling on her
> 
> but yes, it did mention genesis will be fighting the first match with a team... the opposing team is sleeping forest though  (spoiler spelled a single alphabet in "forest" wrongly... but i think he means sleeping forest  )
> 
> good stuff to look foward to in next chapter


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 9, 2008)

wow...first round...

THE heayvweight match-up...Sleeping Forest vs. Genesis.

But I wonder if the Kings of Genesis will be fighting...ppl like Yoshitsune...

thx for the spoilers...and I also like ur new Aeon Clock sig/avatar set.

EDIT: dam, it won't let me rep u...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 9, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> wow...first round...
> 
> THE heayvweight match-up...Sleeping Forest vs. Genesis.
> 
> ...


 thanks all credits go to DannyG for the sig 

-----------------------
and sora scans has just released chapter 208 !!!!

link

hope u have a account ^^


----------



## Athrum (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, so the tourney starts with a bang! nice. looking forward to it


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 9, 2008)

Trick 208 scanalated. No account needed. lol


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 9, 2008)

So yeah...Emily is really growing on me...and pardon me, but she has such a nice ass...Trick 208

Oh and where is the other girl (the one who likes Agito)??? Her name escapes me...

But yeah, last week's was 209, right?
So this week's should be 210.

Wow...Sora scans is essentially 2 issues behind.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 9, 2008)

The very forgettable Nakayama, stud.

O!G needs to make her a Tuner already.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 9, 2008)

Indeed Emily really has a nice ass. And she looks really good in Koga's uniform


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 9, 2008)

*raw chapter 210 *all thanks to sabretoothe and the guys over at ritual scans this week ^^FULL VERSION


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 9, 2008)

I...WANT...THAT...BIKE...NOW
and Sleeping Forest vs. Genesis first round is laaaaaaaaaame


----------



## Six* (Jul 9, 2008)

lol, Ikki asked Simca for a date.  (Ringo's reaction was funny... )

it seems there's still some Simca X Ikki lingering around the manga... 

Oh, and Kilik's bike looked awesome.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah the bike is simply awesome, and the art maaaan, the panel where Sora is looking down on Ikki is simply wonderful. Guess the match is at 0:00, i just hope that's somewhere around next week  lol
Nike had a fairly comical reaction to Ikki's request, don't forget that Simca is his toy 

I've been reading Sora Scans scans (lol) and couldn't they clean those better? or use the ones from the raw volumes? it kinda looks like crap :S


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 9, 2008)

Athrum said:


> yeah the bike is simply awesome, and the art maaaan, the panel where Sora is looking down on Ikki is simply wonderful. Guess the match is at 0:00, i just hope that's somewhere around next week  lol
> Nike had a fairly comical reaction to Ikki's request, don't forget that Simca is his toy
> 
> I've been reading Sora Scans scans (lol) and couldn't they clean those better? or use the ones from the raw volumes? it kinda looks like crap :S


Yeah the art was SO much better this week. Looks like a great chapter, can't wait to read the scan, and Nike looked hilarious

Sora Scans' scans haven't been looking too good lately, ur right, I dunno what's up with them.

Oh and the garcycle was gar


----------



## Six* (Jul 9, 2008)

Athrum said:


> yeah the bike is simply awesome, and the art maaaan, the panel where Sora is looking down on Ikki is simply wonderful. Guess the match is at 0:00, i just hope that's somewhere around next week  lol
> Nike had a fairly comical reaction to Ikki's request, don't forget that Simca is his toy
> 
> I've been reading Sora Scans scans (lol) and couldn't they clean those better? or use the ones from the raw volumes? it kinda looks like crap :S


It's really amazing how OG handles his art. Whenever there's a close up shot on the charcters, they often look realistic. it's awesome. 

Woah, name change!?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah, i changed a little while ago when the people on the MGS4 thread started complaining that it was a mess trying to remember our nicks and PSN's so that they could add us, so i decided to change my nick to my PSN lol, besides this is a nick that i often use here in Portugal xD


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 9, 2008)

I wonder if that bike runs on AT's? It prolly gets some horrible milage anyway  but it would be so sweet to ride one of those in real life


----------



## McLovin (Jul 9, 2008)

Can someone tell me what chapter is Kazu vs Ikki?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^ Officially starts at 200 with the game of freeze tag. The challenge in is 199. AWESOME fight


----------



## SaiST (Jul 10, 2008)

Chapters 200-203.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 10, 2008)

summary thanks to w181 ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Here you go people ^_^ Thanks w181 ^_^:
> 
> ======
> 
> ...


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 10, 2008)

^ ya might wanna spoiler tag that lol

the 1st match of tourney shud be gd


----------



## Six* (Jul 10, 2008)

^and hot.

cept genesis sucks.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 10, 2008)

Man, I can't wait for the new scan and does anyone have a cool pic of Kazu, I need a new set.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 10, 2008)

The thing is this will kind of take credibility from one team. We all know that Koga is going to get in the tournament but that means that S-F will be defeated twice, for a super strong legendary team this kinda sucks.... (and yeah i believe it's S-F because Genesis has the main villain of the story and since this is shounen they will only face in the last battle xD)


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 10, 2008)

^ u think?

i always figured SF would stick around due to ringo's huge advantage of fighting in the zero gravity field...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 10, 2008)

looks like Kilik is ready to OWN...that look on his face...his bike ain't half bad either

but YES!!!!! Ikki asked out Simca...that's gotta be depressing for Ringo...even after kissing him, she is still stuck in the friend/sister zone...

and the art was definitely a lot better this week but there was one panel where Simca still looked like a more feminine version of Kanon...EEEWWWWWWWW

and I didn't quite understand the thing with Hako...did her plan backfire or something...looks like it...


----------



## spaZ (Jul 10, 2008)

I hope Simca gets killed here soon, it has to be IkkixRingo


----------



## markiemark (Jul 10, 2008)

aww man, i just knew that Spitfire is MIA (temporary hopefully) and that Simca sort of betrayed Ikki together with those Sky Dumbo wannabes by reading some of the past posts. Damn that "toy" thing.  This is depressing...
Oh well, I've lost love for simca anyway after the change.
Man, I can't believe how far I've missed.  Time to catch up (and save $$ as well to buy em tankos)


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 10, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I hope Simca gets killed here soon, it has to be IkkixRingo



 silly you, I know you meant to say IkkixKururu...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 10, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> silly you, I know you meant to say IkkixKururu...



UNLESS Simca magically grows her hair back AND stops looking like Kanon with a cross-dressing fetish, she need to die...FOR ALL WE KNOW SHE COULD BE A TRAP!?!?!?!

As for Ringo...she needs to stop having incestual dreams about her "brother" Ikki and find her a man that ISN'T FAMILY. 

And ahhhh...that's right...by process of elimination that leaves Kururu Sumeragi. Now, she's a girl worth dating if I ever saw one...what is there not to like about her??? She's cute, she's funny, and I am betting she would look dam sexy in one of those skin-tight tuning suits.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 10, 2008)

They are not related by blood... so they technically are not family. So they can make little babies all they want.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 10, 2008)

I hear ya' but I couldn't think of anything else to say...

but to be fair, even Ikki said that he thinks of Ringo as nothing more than a sister...so in _his_ mind, although they are not related by blood, he thinks of Ringo as nothing but a sister.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^ if that was the case, i dont think he wouldve got turned on when she kissed him buddy. 
---
OMG  OG is driving me crazy again. CAN THE FIGHTING START ALREADY! MAN!! enough talk and complicate crap, time to fight! 
---
ANYWHO, does this mean that Koga is technically in the tourney since she hako's annoying self placed them? HOW the HECK is this going to play out? Any thoughts? I feel that Sleeping forest is going to pwn, but some1's going to die in SF. What do yall think?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 10, 2008)

I am not sure what u mean by "turned on"

all he did was stare...like "the hell just happened...did Ringo, my sister, actually kiss me...dam, first Akito now Ringo...why me???"

AND 

to keep going...Ikki left his "sisters" and went to Kazu's house. When one of them asked Ikki to close his eyes and visualize the image of the girl he liked/loved...

SURPRISE!!!!!!

Kururu's image came to mind...hmmmmm...

funny how that worked out...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 10, 2008)

Here he's blushing & smiling. And don't u remember his reaction after he saw her image. He was shocked/pissed. Juss cause he saw her doesnt prove he wanted to be with her... hence his reaction  And honestly, I dont care who he gets wit, I juss get involved to mess. I Jus want this drama to b over wit and the fighting to start. I so wanna see Buccha own


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 10, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> silly you, I know you meant to say IkkixKururu...


That sounds like a plan.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 10, 2008)

Well i think Genesis is going to win the match, for the reasons i stated before. The thing is, does the GS Tournament follow the rules of the parts war?? If so A type match is the Balloon and that kinda sucks, i mean the only thing they have to do is get the balloon and although there will probably be blood, it will be noting in comparison on what a Cube match would show us...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^ I HIGHLY doubt. I have the feeling that it will be like a cube, or atleast a full out fight. I would be extremely upset if it was some balloon battle


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 10, 2008)

my predictions for battles to look foward to !!!

-ikki .vs. sora
-kazu .vs. nike
-kilik .vs. sora
-agito .vs. gabishi
- aeon .vs. kazu
-ringo .vs. yoshitsune
-om .vs. orca
-mikan .vs. Benkei
-nue .vs. one of those mystery kings from SF

hmm lol thats it ^^


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 10, 2008)

*T-2-T:* I know mate...I throw myself into the whole pairing melee for some fun...like u, I don't care who he gets with cuz they are all fine women. To be honest, I am most jealous of Kazu b/c he has the most down-to-earth girl...and that ass...wowsers...

But yes for the record: 
I was originally part of the IkkixSimca pairing and now I support the IkkixKururu pairing (which, as of right now, is the strongest and largest of the Air Gear pairing fandoms)

But yes, I too want the fighting to start!!! But then again, who here doesn't???

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Reincarnation:* Hey hey...that's not a bad idea...

The fights I would most anticipate (as of right now)...

*-Kilik vs. ALL the Kings (official & unofficial) of Genesis*
He _is_ the strongest of the Gravity Children AND he singlehandedly ANNIHILATED the original Sleeping Forest team...

*-Yoshitsune vs. One of the two mystery kings of Sleeping Forest*

*-Agito vs. anyone but particularly Gabishi or either mystery king of SF*

*-Aeon Clock vs. Kazu*

*-Ikki (w/) Storm Regalia vs. anyone* 
(Sora is a given but I am hoping for someone else besides Ringo)

*-Buccha vs. anyone* 
I just want to see his improvement but most of all, I JUST WANT TO SEE HIM WIN!!

*-Emily vs. anyone*
I am convinced that I am not gonna be paying nearly as much attention to the fight as I will to Emily. Wow...I am quickly developing an anime-crush...

But yes, I am hoping for the Cube-type of combat...that is, by and far, the most promising of all the types of Parts Wars.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^ SERIOUSLY MAN... BUCCHA freakin rocks, but OG has only shown him gettin pwned... WTH IS UP WIT THAT!!! 
I mean look at his cube match. He was destroying Fuumei until he got caught in that retarded choke hold. Then he lost... his confidence? WATS UP WIT THAT!!! OG really better give Buccha a win


----------



## Athrum (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you guys think that Benkei is going to fight against Mikan? Girl on girl like the Om battle xD


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 11, 2008)

They fight in the zero grav chamber, remember, that's why Ringo is the leader, she can't be beaten there, it doesn't effect her.  Cube is like a cage, it won't allow them to "show their wings", and that wouldn't fit a final battle for AT's, therefore, a bigger, open, cube-type match will be it, or atleast that's what I think


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 11, 2008)

*@Athrum:* Of course, he is...OG can't resist such an opportunity...it is like u said girl-on-girl action, so to speak...

But I really wonder how strong Mikan is??? I am guessing she is a Queen of some Road. 

That's one of the annoying things about Sleeping Forest...there is no clear power structure. In my mind, Kilik is the strongest but Ringo is the official leader simply b/c her infinity atmosphere is best-suited for zero-gravity.

*@Insomniac:* I am not sure how to phrase this...

I, like u, used to think that the zero-gravity combat would only be one stage or one round of the Gram Scale Tournament but certainly not the be all and end all. 

But looking back at Ringo's words, it seems to me that the zero gravity chamber is indeed the final stage/round. If u will remember, Kilik showed Ikki the locked sky regalia in that very room. Moreover, whoever can overcome the zero-gravity chamber either by sheer strength, willpower, or ability would seem most fit to command the skies. But that's just me...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 11, 2008)

@ Stud 

*Aeon Clock vs. Kazu* is match up I'm looking forward to, I want to see Kazu's expression when he sees Aeon with the flame regalia


----------



## Athrum (Jul 11, 2008)

Probably Black Fire will be owned by Sano first


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 11, 2008)

*@KuronoX54:* my thoughts EXACTLY. 

First of all, Kazu's jaw is going to drop to the ground when he sees that Aeon is alive. I'm sure Kazu will be wondering, "How on earth is alive?? And how did he [Aeon] manage to survive even when Spitfire got owned??"

Second...Kazu is going to ask why he is with the Takeuchi brothers.

I expect Aeon to answer by revealing the Flame Regalia he is wearing, hidden by his long cloak. 

Third...this will send Kazu into a rage when he realizes that Aeon decieved and betrayed both Spitfire and him by siding with Nike and Sora and stealing the flame regalia. 

All this will be the perfect set-up for an EPIC showdown. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

By the way...does anyone remember what chapter or around what chapter the following happened: 

we see a young Simca running up a flight of steps only to see her stop with pure terror when see arrives to see her twin brother Kilik (untouched) holding the wind regalia Bagram while he says to Sora (who is lying on the ground face-down, covered in blood) something like "You misunderstood your purpose and forsaked your wings."

The page is a two-page panel with Simca standing on the left, Sora at the center, and Kilik on the right. 

thanks,
s_m22


----------



## SaiST (Jul 11, 2008)

Trick: 125


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 11, 2008)

thank u so much...I have been searching for that page for like the last hour and a half...

EDIT: and that's what it was...

Kilik said to Sora, "You misunderstood. The Trophaeum Tower is neither the staircase to heaven nor the road to the sky."

Kilik is so AWESOME!!! pek

He is my third favorite charcter in this manga after Ikki and Agito.

BTW SaiST...I forgot to thank u for telling me Yayoi Nakayama's name.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't think people should be worried about the pairings 
just look at tenjou tenge when it comes to pairings ...fucking 10 years since that manga started 

I don't support the simcaxikki pairing unless she gets long hair
ringo is too prudish considering he had years worth of chances to do something

so right now i side with kururu unless some awesome new girl shows up


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 11, 2008)

yes, another IkkixKururu fan...welcome!!! (not that u have never been to this thread before).

and we are in agreement over Simca...

as for Ringo, she had her chance...too bad, so sad.

But u know...I would definitely be looking forward to a new female protagonist/main character but only if it wasn't for the sake of pairing and only pairing...


----------



## Biolink (Jul 11, 2008)

What if  Aeon is just a grav clon errrr.. grav child?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 11, 2008)

It's probable, due the number of twins in the series, but we were never told that Aeon was a GC and he did have a father lol.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it is possible he (Aeon Clock) is a GC but (highly) unlikely...

I think the more important question is if Ikki is something other than a normal, typical human??? That would be a shocker...

Btw...I seem to remember that we have discussed this before...Ikki's past and him being something like a GC...

The weirdest piece of info we have about Ikki "Crow" Minami is the Uncle Minami (as Orca called him) gave baby Ikki to Rika (who herself was very young at the time). As we know, she grew to eventually take care of three other GC (Ringo, Mikan, and Ume). 

We also know, according to Orca, that Uncle Minami managed to develop the Brain Charger (BC) which Lind has...

I also suggested, a few pages back, that it was Uncle Minami who introduced Sora to the idea that the sky is made of moondrops and that Simca was referring to Uncle Minami when she said that she hated the rain (b/c it brings her bad luck) and the last time she saw "that person" it was also raining.

Here is what I am talking about... Yamata no Orochi


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^  1) I'm pretty sure that Aeon is a human, cuz the marks in his eyes would've been seen by now, especially in that chapter when all the GC (coincidentally) took off their contacts at the same time. I think chapters 150 - 151. Also I would say he's bout the same age as everyone else including spitfire, since he fought wit spitfire as a child and they were rivals. Wit that said, he wasn't part of the orginal GC group that escaped that lab, but rather was shown goin to skool wit Gorgon... Also a very interested point comes up when discussing Aeon, and I think I juss found sumthin that somewhat clears up the confusion of aeon's position. 
WE COMPLETELY OVER LOOKED THIS FACTOR. 
In chapter 158, pages 1-2, he talks to his father about the sano family, which proves that he's human, but page 2 shows that he wants to obtain the sky regalia for the sano family (to overthrow another family) and even willing to "sell his soul to the devil" to get them. Here. I guess that this is the true reason he is with Sora and Nike, cause he sorta did sell his soul to them (i guess).
2) I wouldn't be shocked if Ikki is not a regular human since Minami did hand him to Ringo, but I would be very annoyed/aggravated. I truly feel that he's going to turn out (or atleast should turn out) to be a regular human that juss bust his butt working&training.
3) Its an assumption, but I dont really think u should believe that "that person" Simca is talkin bout is Minami? I mean wat proof do u have? I do believe that it could have been Minami who gave Sora the Bagrahm, but need further proof for Simca's case.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 12, 2008)

mmm i hardly believe that Minami was that guy, he had DEVIL painted on his fingernails for god's sake xD


----------



## SaiST (Jul 12, 2008)

That same guy was in Orca's flashback in Trick: 194, shortly after he brought up old man Minami in the previous chapter. The two events aren't exactly related, I just thought it was convenient that this guy's shadowy figure was shown yet again, right after Orca brings him up.

I'm pretty confident that guy is Minami.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> mmm i hardly believe that Minami was that guy, he had DEVIL painted on his fingernails for god's sake xD


I had a hard time with that too


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^ Hence why i dont feel Minami plays that big of a role. I do the possibility of Minami being involved in the whole ordeal, but i dont feel he's involved wit simca's situation


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 12, 2008)

Right now I just want to see Kazu Vs Aeon and I'll be happy


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> mmm i hardly believe that Minami was that guy, he had DEVIL painted on his fingernails for god's sake xD



can u post a picture of what u are talking about...I totally missed the part about having "Devil" painted on his fingernails and have no idea what u are talking about...

EDIT: Nvm...i found it...Orca's flashback of Uncle Minami... Link removed

but it says DDEVL...not DEVIL...unless I got the wrong page...

EDIT 2: I found the other page...when Minami first speaks with Sora...
Link removed

Once again...it says DEVL (we can't see the thumb's nail)

But yes...looks like it was the same person

------------------------------------------------------------

*T-2-T:* I remember that Aeon Clock spoke to his father about obtaining the Sky Regalia at any cost, even his soul...

but to Aeon, his priorities were always Flame Regalia first and Sky Regalia second. 

In fact, to obtain the Sky Regalia all eight kings would supposedly have to gather atop Trophaeum Tower (no idea what this means...could be literal or figurative ). And what better opportunity to steal it then when someone is about to crowned the Sky King. 

-----------------------------------------------------------

What I find most interesting is that Lind (the orignial owner of Agito/Akito's body) has a Brain Charger...one of Uncle Minami's creations. 

This leads me to believe that Minami may have (or rather must have) known  Kaito, Akito's older brother. This could open up a whole different set of plot possibilities...


----------



## Athrum (Jul 12, 2008)

Mmm you're right Sai, i never realized that was the guy with the painted fingernails. But the thing is Minami developed the Brain Charger as a response to the GC and Lindo and Orca are about the same age, so that probably means that when Orca was born Minami was already doing his separate research


----------



## Key (Jul 12, 2008)

Air gear has turned into a new whole plot. Come on wtf, be honest here. Air gear became shit when Sora turned out to be a villian and fucken ruined the whole story. Now the manga becoming like a pokemon journey.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 12, 2008)

I liked it, it was a nice plot twist.


----------



## maxhrk (Jul 13, 2008)

i like recent plot twist. funny one.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 13, 2008)

*@Key:* Hence the term "plot twist." the original story is suppose to b ruined and a new one develops. It's clever and genius. No one saw it coming, an it played out beautifully since Ikki got pushed to a new limit and developed his own unique road/title.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 13, 2008)

I thought the whole Sora plot twist was great


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 13, 2008)

*@Key:* I am sorry that you feel that way. 

Air Gear became noticeably darker b/c of Sora's  betrayal. In fact, the story began to turn  dark ever since Simca was attacked by Sleeping Forest but became REALLY dark when Kilik revealed the nature of ATs inside Trophaeum Tower. But I thought that the plot twist was amazing...I don't think most people saw it coming; I certainly didn't.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 13, 2008)

Plot twist was Alright.

I expected more tricking and stuff. It basically became a Fighting Manga, but the Characters are cool I guess.

Btw what exactly was the Nature of AT? I found that whole bit during the Trophaeum Tower confusing. Even dozed off a few times.


----------



## Six* (Jul 13, 2008)

As I was flipping through the raws, i saw something funny. now we all know that O!G gives us additional content whenever a tank comes out: like additional new pages, redrawn characters, etc.

But i didn't know that even lines were sometimes changed. :S


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Magazine:*



*Tank:*




well, the example i gave isn't really a good example as the lines changed weren't much different (considering it's just that scene) but I wonder if any other changes made on other important scenes create an entirely different perspective. :S


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 13, 2008)

*@Six:* I lol'd at your sig...ur sigs are always creative/amusing...

as for the raws, I have no idea. I can't read Japanese but I can understand some when I hear it...


----------



## Athrum (Jul 13, 2008)

In the first one he says "So, the cloaked guy that took Hako san isnt here, you also don't know about it.is that ok?"
Second
"I  understand, the cloaked guy that took Hako san isnt here, right?"


Basically the text is the same.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 13, 2008)

BTW, Buccha did own at 1 point, and got a win by himself. Here


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 13, 2008)

I forgot about that, nice find


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 13, 2008)

*@T-2-T:* yeah, he did...but that was against fodder riders...notice the number of pages devoted to that scene...


----------



## Six* (Jul 13, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *@Six:* I lol'd at your sig...ur sigs are always creative/amusing...


haha, thanks. 

seriously though, join our FC. 



Athrum said:


> In the first one he says "So, the cloaked guy that took Hako san isnt here, you also don't know about it.is that ok?"
> Second
> "I  understand, the cloaked guy that took Hako san isnt here, right?"
> 
> ...


i know, it's why i said it's a bad example. (i only spotted this one cause i have an actual v17 tank in hand)

i can't be bothered to check each page to see each difference but what i'm wondering is if they changed any text on any plot point.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 13, 2008)

mmm i don't know, but i doubt it. He gets money from the sales from YJC too, he wouldn't change important plot points, maybe he only changes a line or another because it feels more fresh or more in-character.
BUt i did hear that Volume 20 had some addition to the dialog and some extra pages, i'll try to read it in japanese.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 13, 2008)

KyoAni FC, right??? I checked it out...it's short for Kyoto Animation FC.

I want to join it, but I don't exactly know what it is. Is it exactly what its name suggests. Is it like an animation guild?? Do we handle requests or the sort?? I'm trying to learn Photoshop this summer (at least, the basics and some intermediate things). Would I be able to contribute???

---------------------------------------------

On to AG...

Does anyone think that, perhaps, one or more of the former Kings of Sleeping Forest are still alive??

For instance, I think that Falco, the former Fang King, is still alive. 

Or what about the former Rumble King, Dontores???


And I noticed that the Kings and Roads page (on Wikipedia) has been changed...it now matches a post that either I or someone else made...so I am guessing someone from this thread changed it...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 13, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> On to AG...
> 
> Does anyone think that, perhaps, one or more of the former Kings of Sleeping Forest are still alive??
> 
> ...


 gah 

i hate it when people change things around over there...and only put in false information 

...it's such a fucking pain to fix


----------



## Athrum (Jul 13, 2008)

It was never implied that they died, they simply got their asses kicked really hard, but Sora was probably the one who got it worse with both legs broken, so the others are probably safe and sound somewhere


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 13, 2008)

bah...is there someone here that knows how to work wikki ???

if so could u go to the Kings and Roads section and fix the Thorn and Thunder kings section i think i got rid of all the false information but im not sure


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 13, 2008)

^^^sorry, I don't have a wiki account...

and Athrum...yeah, that is what I think as well.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 13, 2008)

@Reincarnation
reps I didn't know that you did the Air Gear wiki


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 13, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> @Reincarnation
> reps I didn't know that you did the Air Gear wiki


anybody can do it i and i didnt start it...i just fix and add new information from time to time


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 14, 2008)

so, is there going to be a chapter this week???

I didn't hear anything about OG taking a break this week but I just want to be sure.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 14, 2008)

ye, theres a chap this week, at least i think i remember seeing the "to be continued" on the last panel


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 14, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> so, is there going to be a chapter this week???
> 
> I didn't hear anything about OG taking a break this week but I just want to be sure.


OG takes a lot of breaks


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 14, 2008)

he takes breaks to continue with his other manga tenjou tenge


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 14, 2008)

^^^ which has been going for like 10 years...(with supposedly no end in sight)


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 14, 2008)

^^^yeah, just look at my sig, I used to like that manga 
What he did to it should never happen to another manga


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 14, 2008)

The scan of 209 is out he tenses up.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 14, 2008)

thank u...

so all Sora scan needs to do is 210 and this week's chapter 211.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

Man the quality sucks ass. They should get some cleaners...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 15, 2008)

hey guys, can i get chapter 209 on Mediafire?

arigatou.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 15, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> hey guys, can i get chapter 209 on Mediafire?
> 
> arigatou.


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 15, 2008)

Chapter 208 was the best plotwist ever I've witnessed so far in any manga I've read (well, I don't read many of them, when you see how many there are). Beats Aizen or Code Geass stuff in terms of "OMG WTF !!! LOL !"


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 15, 2008)

I wouldn't say it is the best plot twist I've ever read...

but yeah...it definitely made me go "WTF...where did that come from?!?!?!? LOL."


----------



## spaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Man the quality sucks ass. They should get some cleaners...



Are you stupid? Have you seen the raws? They suck balls so stfu.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 15, 2008)

wooooaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh there fellas...

now, now...play nice...

no need to get outraged and resort to insults...

let's keep this thread friendly...


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Are you stupid? Have you seen the raws? They suck balls so stfu.



Instead of looking like an idiot you should've put some effort into writing something constructive. Yes i've seen the raws, so what? Kuu worked with those kind of raws too, there are tons of groups who work with same type of raws or in worst shape and clean them up regardless...


edit: I just realized you gave neg rep because of that LOL, why can't i bitch about quality when their quality sucks ass? Im in my right to do so from the moment they release the chapters on the internet


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^WOW, I missed some school yard drama! Wat did u juss say about spaz's mama? lol

Anyway, I completely agree that it wasn't that major, but it is still a plot twist none the less. Also the example u used about simca being ikki's mother was "juss a tad" scary/sick... 
---
And on the drama: everyone is entitled to their own viewpoints. It's simply a factor of convey that point in a respectable manner and not resorting to insults. I mean, for goodness sake we're all behind computers and writing in html input textboxes... no need to act lik we're in the 5th grade and got our lunch money stolen


----------



## SaiST (Jul 16, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Kuu used Tank raws...


... Up until v17. v18-20 are all mag scans. They cleaned those up nicely.

And you really are overreacting. The quality of their scanslations have never been as good as they could be, and I seem to recall Sora-scans making it clear from the start that they weren't concerned with going that far.

I personally don't have a problem with it. Speed over quality, that's fine. Athrum certainly isn't in the wrong for voicing his opinion, what he said was hardly worth the kind of reply you gave him.

Ease up.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 16, 2008)

Kuu was using HQ magazine raws though compared to LQ ones. 

And I don't care if I am overreacting, they have been doing pretty much the same cleaning for the longest time. Bitching about it now is just annoying.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 16, 2008)

Kuu and Sora were using the same scans, spaZ.



spaZ said:


> And I don't care if I am overreacting


...


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 16, 2008)

ny sign of the raw yet?

last weeks raw showed up pretty fast


----------



## Athrum (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been searching for it and didn't find one yet 

Anyway as Sai said Kuu used the same scans as Sora, the difference afterwards was that when they got the tank raws they would re-release the chapters. Their quality is bad, even the translation isnt top notch but people have to settle with them cause there isnt more around. This is one of the reasons that makes me want to apply as a TL to Kuu lol

Spaz i know you love me man, chill out  i'll give ya a kiss


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 16, 2008)

let the healing begin...

anyways...I've been looking for the new RAW too but haven't found it...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 17, 2008)

spaZ that link didn't work for me


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 17, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I've been searching for it and didn't find one yet
> 
> Anyway as Sai said Kuu used the same scans as Sora, the difference afterwards was that when they got the tank raws they would re-release the chapters. Their quality is bad, even the translation isnt top notch but people have to settle with them cause there isnt more around. This is one of the reasons that makes me want to *apply as a TL to Kuu lol*
> 
> Spaz i know you love me man, chill out  i'll give ya a kiss



DO EET! With a solid translator and typesetter, they could easily get back on their feet.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 17, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> spaZ that link didn't work for me


im not very sure on why he posted it but the chapter isnt out yet


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, ok does anyone have a chapter prediction


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 17, 2008)

I predict Ikki will make an appearance


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 17, 2008)

I think we might see kazu


----------



## Athrum (Jul 17, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> DO EET! With a solid translator and typesetter, they could easily get back on their feet.



Yeah, the thing is...the people i like aren't there anymore


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 17, 2008)

And i predict we just might... juss MAYBE, theres a slight chance we'll see some1 using some ATs...  ...->


----------



## Garrra_5703_16 (Jul 17, 2008)

so yeah thats cool when ever


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 17, 2008)

im sure some of ya know that OG sensei did a female char for soul caliber 4 ^.^


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 17, 2008)

Which character? Link to designs?

@ Athrum... ah, ok, I get the hint... I'll rejoin if you apply


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 17, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Which character? Link to designs?





she looks pretty cool


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 18, 2008)

It's cool but she would have been better with ATs


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 18, 2008)

^^^ Who knows... those shoes might have some AT wheels under them


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 18, 2008)

That'd be cool and congrads you're almost to 100 post


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 18, 2008)

^^^ i kno, thanks man... I was bouncing off the walls when i first hit 70


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm shoot 1000 right now and I can't wait for the new chapter to come out


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 18, 2008)

^^^ Keep at it...both u and T-2-T...become a Senior Member...

as for the new female character by OG...for some reason, she reminded of Persona 3...she just reminds of those things (can't remember their names)...the things that come out when you shoot yourself in the head...


----------



## Silvers Rayleigh (Jul 18, 2008)

I just hope we see Kazu. Flame mutherphucker.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 18, 2008)

OG did a nice job, but my favorite is by far Shura, the one designed by Gantz's Hiroya Oku


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 18, 2008)

Can I get a link please?  I love Gantz hence the the name


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 18, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Can I get a link please?  I love Gantz hence the the name






Athrum said:


> OG did a nice job, but my favorite is by far Shura, the one designed by Gantz's Hiroya Oku



same. oku would do shura as he did ... i would have thought OG was gonna do the same style but he went with a more reserved style for once


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 18, 2008)

It's not bad and she has big boobs like every other Gantz female but I like the one by OG better


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 18, 2008)

ashlotte definitely looks cool, she has an elegant style which reminds of OG's manga chars.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 18, 2008)

Your loli looking mom telling you you should peak at a girl if you are a man. is out


----------



## spaZ (Jul 18, 2008)

Was there no 211 this week?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 18, 2008)

This manga was starting to get slightly more interesting, until 210 and then it went quickly back to suck. Most likely because they again, talked about killing people on rollerblades.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Was there no 211 this week?



^^^ Does anyone know...I am sure we are all curious about this...


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 18, 2008)

nah, that's how I saw it too. Personally I think (and hope) that it's just one team that they have to beat, cuz it's stupid if they have to beat all of them, that's just dumb, prolonged and annoying. One team allows for suspense, and the lack of trashing on either Genesis or Sleeping Forest, cuz if they had to beat all of the losers, then whoever lost between Sleeping Forest and Genesis would lose twice and be trashed. This way, it's just better and cooler


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jul 19, 2008)

The art in air gear recently has gotten so beautifully detailed.  Oh great is amazing.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 19, 2008)

Haaaahh... The raw's late this week. >_>


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 19, 2008)

^^^ those teams have some of the most interesting/weird/funny names ever...

was there any team that shoot out for looking like a beast of a team???

Here...I'll check it out.

Thanks for the link.

EDIT: Wow...OG pulled out all the stops when it came to diversity...some of the teams are intriguing...

oh...and I loved when the cross-symbol hatch opened...


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 19, 2008)

pg 6 was somewhat memorable 

pg 9 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that looks like a miniature gundam 


those team names are something else though... weird but innovative nonetheless 

last panel is epic


----------



## Sin (Jul 19, 2008)

Genesis vs. Sleeping Forest.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I predict Ikki will make an appearance





KuronoX54 said:


> I think we might see kazu



LOL, HAHA ur predictions was so close to being wrong. They showed up on the VERY last second


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2008)

I actually loved most of the new teams. I think we will see more of the first 5 since they were properly introduced, i especially love Material Candy, the all female team. Lionheart seems really cool also, i wonder if they are strong..


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 20, 2008)

^^^ I agree...some of those teams definitely caught my eye...

and oh yeah...I forgot about those predictions...wow...they _almost_ did not come true...


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 20, 2008)

another chap 211 raw link ~


> Link removed



and theres a 1 weeks break next week


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh shit, is that lion going to AT?!?!  Breakdance afro'd up ATers is hot too.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 20, 2008)

It's been awhile since a chapter got me so hyped like this one. I think the last one was when Nike appeared..


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 20, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> LOL, HAHA ur predictions was so close to being wrong. They showed up on the VERY last second


But they did and that's all that matters.  Man, Air Gear keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to say...none of those teams look overtly scary/intimidating...

hmmm...let my say it another way...

We know/expect the two strongest teams to be Sleeping Forest and Genesis. There is no surprise element in that. After all, between the two teams, they have the most kings WITH their regalias.

Now, That's not to say the new teams are not strong. In fact, they might have members that could be kings but they simply are not "official" kings meaning they don't have regalias. (Or do they??? ) 

Now...I am gonna compare it to a different manga...say Bleach.

When we first learned of Aizen's espada and the Vasto Lorde...there was a flurry of speculation about which espada are vasto lordes and where they ranked in Aizen's army.  

Unfortunately that cycle of anticipation/speculation/discussion isn't really necessary. I mean we know who the two strongest teams are...

But thankfully, we can specualte over the kings and queens and their regalias and their abilities...

so I guess it works out just fine...


----------



## Athrum (Jul 20, 2008)

Well that doesn't mean anything. Sano is clearly King level even though he isnt one. Also Ikki and Kazu even though they are now recognized as kings of a sort they weren't always like that and they come from a "crappy" team, so we can have some very strong opponents on those new teams. Black Burn and Hang Man seem very strong also and neither of them are in S-F or Genesis. Highway Circus is A rank and participated on the tournament 4 times and Jiggy is a B class team that participated 6 times  so at least those 2 are not to be trifled with.
I think we will see some character development of a sort for the first 4 teams, the ones that were introduced properly, we have no date on the 5 last teams, not even the rank


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 20, 2008)

^^^ Right, right...I totally acknowledge that. 

But what I am saying is...near the end of the tournament, I expect only three teams to be standing: Sleeping Forest, Genesis, and Kogarasumaru. 

That's no secret.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 21, 2008)

good chapter... random as hell but good chapter


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 21, 2008)

I was going to encourage people to check out the Air Gear section of my signature.

I think you will like what you find. I know KuronoX54 liked what he saw. 

I was actually going to post the link of the site...but it is down right now...so I thought it would be wrong to post it at this moment.

When it goes back up...I'll post it. There are some great wallpapers there...everything from Air Gear to Blood Plus to Wolf's Rain.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 21, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> good chapter... random as hell but good chapter



Mm the introduction of the Gram Scale teams doesn't seem that random of a thing, it was kinda bound to happen. There have been more random chapters than this


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 21, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Mm the introduction of the Gram Scale teams doesn't seem that random of a thing, it was kinda bound to happen. There have been more random chapters than this


yeah i know what u mean but seeing a big ass lion on AT's really pissed me off


----------



## Athrum (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah that was...kinda of weird....but cool xD


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 21, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> yeah i know what u mean but seeing a big ass lion on AT's really pissed me off


Yeah I thought that was dumb as hell too


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 21, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ Right, right...I totally acknowledge that.
> 
> But what I am saying is...near the end of the tournament, I expect only three teams to be standing: Sleeping Forest, Genesis, and Kogarasumaru.
> 
> That's no secret.



Unless this is double elimination or some weird round robin thing, this is gonna be impossible, seeing as Genesis and Sleeping Forest are facing each other first.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think even Genesis and Sleeping Forest will have it all their own way. Take Om and Gabishi for instance. Kazu was basically able to defeat Om and partially evade Gabishi who was later defeated by Sano, the ex-flame king. We'll probably find that the gap between the teams isn't that large, and a lot depends on circumstances. For example, Ringo's infinity atmosphere happens to be the strongest in zero gravity where the matchups take place. That's to say that if the environment/circumstances were to change, she could still be very vulnerable. 

So far for me, the scariest looking guys is the one from Jiggy. He's carrying a nasty wound on his face, no doubt a souvenir from previous Gram Scale Tournaments.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ I thought the same about that guy's scars.  How many GS tournaments have there been before?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^ yeah, I wondered about that too...

I remember Spitfire telling Yoshitsune and Benkei (when they both questioned his reason to allow Om and Gabishi to leave Big Bird so lavishly) that if Kogarasumaru participates this year, then Kilik will definitely show up for this tournament. I took this to mean that Sleeping Forest hasn't participated in a while...cause, after all, the true mastermind of Sleeping Forest is not Ringo but Kilik.

*@Phantom X:* Yeah, ur right. Even if it was double elimination, it would not be possible for ALL 3 teams to be standing before the finale. 

Cause in double elimination, there is one team that represents the winners the bracket and one team that represents the loser's bracket. So what about the third team?? It is impossible.

And I never learned how Round Robin worked so I have nothing so say there...but my guess is it is unlikely. 

Maybe there will be multiple rounds. And after a certain number of rounds...it just becomes an all-out battle royal...but that would be chaotic and just utter madness... but madness, u say?   

*@Blacklusterseph004:* Yeah...the difference may not be that large. But then again, looking at the Sora/Nike vs. Spitfire/Aeon battle showed how large that gap can be. For all we know, Om and Gabishi could be (this is gonna sound weirds) fodder Kings/Queens. 

For instance, I personally cannot see Gabishi beating Agito and most cetainly not Lindo. I give this example because they share a very similar regalia.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 21, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> ^^ I thought the same about that guy's scars.  How many GS tournaments have there been before?



6 and this from a B class team xD


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 21, 2008)

What chapter does it say that?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 21, 2008)

This one lol, in that box with the team emblem, also has the info in class, how many times entered the tournament and how many fights they had last one


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 21, 2008)

That's cool I've only seen the raw


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 21, 2008)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I don't think even Genesis and Sleeping Forest will have it all their own way. Take Om and Gabishi for instance. Kazu was basically able to defeat Om and partially evade Gabishi who was later defeated by Sano, the ex-flame king. We'll probably find that the gap between the teams isn't that large, and a lot depends on circumstances. For example, Ringo's infinity atmosphere happens to be the strongest in zero gravity where the matchups take place. That's to say that if the environment/circumstances were to change, she could still be very vulnerable.
> 
> So far for me, the scariest looking guys is the one from Jiggy. He's carrying a nasty wound on his face, no doubt a souvenir from previous Gram Scale Tournaments.


 i think u should take a look back at the manga 

kazu wasent able to beat Om and he didnt beat gabishi and neither did sano gabishi was defeated because he was ambushed by nue. and Om in a fair battle was defeated by Benki who is a king level rider 

these two are far from week kings infact gabishi took out three king level riders in one night if u ask me thats some feat and not to metion that they helped destroy the original 8 kings of sleeping forest 



stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ yeah, I wondered about that too...
> 
> I remember Spitfire telling Yoshitsune and Benkei (when they both questioned his reason to allow Om and Gabishi to leave Big Bird so lavishly) that if Kogarasumaru participates this year, then Kilik will definitely show up for this tournament. I took this to mean that Sleeping Forest hasn't participated in a while...cause, after all, the true mastermind of Sleeping Forest is not Ringo but Kilik.


 yeah this is most likely true since the majority of new riders only knew from stories 



> *@Phantom X:* Yeah, ur right. Even if it was double elimination, it would not be possible for ALL 3 teams to be standing before the finale.
> 
> Cause in double elimination, there is one team that represents the winners the bracket and one team that represents the loser's bracket. So what about the third team?? It is impossible.
> 
> ...


the battle brackets confuse the hell out of me to but im betting on the fights being team battles being foguht one on one 



> *@Blacklusterseph004:* Yeah...the difference may not be that large. But then again, looking at the Sora/Nike vs. Spitfire/Aeon battle showed how large that gap can be. For all we know, Om and Gabishi could be (this is gonna sound weirds) fodder Kings/Queens.


i never thought that, that fight showed spitfire at his best because it was said that he wasnt the rider he used to be since he hurt the tendons in his foot even nike agreed to this 

...but that was the kind of profromance i expected from aeon and considering he didnt own a regalia at the time he did an extremely good  

*.....and see my post above for my opioion on Om and gabishi*



> For instance, I personally cannot see Gabishi beating Agito and most cetainly not Lindo. I give this example because they share a very similar regalia.


i really dont agree with this but i dont care to argue it since ive been in so many over at sorascans


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 21, 2008)

wonder if kazu is fighting nike or aeon...and...

oh my god...IT'S A LION!  GET IN THE  TRUCK!!!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 21, 2008)

*@Reincarnation:* Yeah...I took a look at the post u mentioned...and yes, I agree. Kazu did not beat Om and would have probably been crushed by her had he gone head-to-head with her. Also, like u said, not even Aeon beat Gabishi. The only reason Nue won was because, as u said, he was ambushed by Nue and basically walked into his own downfall. 

But there is one thing that u said...that Gabishi and Om helped Kilik annihilate Sleeping Forest. Actually, this is not true. 

If you go back to the chapters where Kilik reveals what happened to the original Sleeping Forest, it was Om who strongly hinted that it was Kilik who annihilated (by himself) the 6 kings who dared to challenge him. In fact, I remember Spitfire saying the in the revelation that Kilik was the strongest of all the GC (and would not lose his abilities) and hence the most fearsome opponent. Om and Gabishi were simply there as witnesses and Kilik supporters. 

As for Gabishi vs. Agito/Lindo. 

Rly?? Srsly??? U think that Gabishi (w/) regalia could beat Agito (w/ or w/o regalia)??? 

We'll just have to disagree for now.

But, Gabishi does not even have a snowball's chance in hell of beating Lindo. Lindo would probably rip the skin of Gabishi's face and body simply to teach Gabishi a lesson.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't really say much about it because we haven't seen all of either, or atleast not all of Gabi, but Gabishi's horn has an advantage over agito's fang (btw what's the difference between Gabi's horn and Ringo's thorn) in the fact that it is concentrated in one area, so the horn should be able to break thru the fang, tho it may be slower to shoot


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^ yeah...I forget the dynamics of how Agito's and Gabishi's respective regalias and infinity atmospheres work...oops... :sweat

On a different note...I encourage people, especially the people that visit and frequent this site, to check out the Air Gear portion of my signature. 

See if you like the wallpapers. If you do...then check out the following site:
*Here*

It is a great resource. It has both wallpapers and scans for pretty much most reasonably well-known animes.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^shameless advertising is shameless 

yeah the site is frickin sweet

but yeah, agito's regalia focuses on 0-100-0 which is going from no motion to max and back to zero and sending that power from the acceleration in a fang by doing a slashing movement with the leg. The infinity atmosphere is something like a cage or somethin, came up in the Lind fight I think. As for Gabishi, I completely forget what his was like, but it seemed extremely similar to the thorn now that I think about it


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^ u saw throught it?!?!?!? NAHHHH, your just bluffing. U have to be 

and wait...I thought the Horn was similar to the Fang NOT the Thorn.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 22, 2008)

hmm those are some nice pictures but IMo if u want to attract more fans u should post original manga pages like tis for example...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 22, 2008)

*@Reincarnation:* Wait!!! 

Did you think I made the Air Gear wallpapers in my sig???

I'd love to say I made those but I'd be lying through my teeth.
Those wallpapers were made by Waking Dreamer.

I am a noob. But I am trying to learn photoshop and all the other programs offered by Adobe. Wish me luck. But someday I hope to be an amazing (graphic) designer. But not  for a living. I want to do it as a hobby. I am studying to become a doctor.

And yes, the page you posted...that is a perfect page. In fact, _that_ page is one of my favorite pages in the entire manga. Hopefully, someday I will be able to make an amazing wallpaper or signature out of that page. I also liked the page where Gabishi's regalia was given form...here is what I am talking about: the same fashion Nawaki used to smile with Tsunade.

But I absolutely loved Om's design and her regalia's warrior form... pek

EDIT: *@Reincarnation:* Maybe I did not understand your post after all...what do u mean by "post original manga pages?" Are you talking about them as they are or a colored version/wallpaper of the manga pages? Please explain.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 22, 2008)

Those are just amateur colorings in your sig... Nothing special.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 22, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *@Reincarnation:* Wait!!!
> 
> Did you think I made the Air Gear wallpapers in my sig???
> 
> ...


no i knew u didnt color them i was just saying that if u wanted to attract more fans u should probably use the original works and not the colored ones


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 22, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Those are just amateur colorings in your sig... Nothing special.



Amateur??? rly??? srsly???

Wow...I can't imagine what professionals could do??? 



Reincarnation said:


> no i knew u didnt color them i was just saying that if u wanted to attract more fans u should probably use the original works and not the colored ones



When you say attract more fans, u mean get more people to read Air Gear, right?

I want to use Om's page...but I want to have the excess white cut out...I just want her and the warrior image w/o the white background.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 22, 2008)

^ i geuss i could help u out 
------------------------------------------------------------------

here u go and it's all thanks to my friend Hisagi make sure u rep her and credit her for makeing the sig 

and let me know if u want it resized  ^^



Hisagi said:


> here you go pek


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 22, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> and wait...I thought the Horn was similar to the Fang NOT the Thorn.


The way the horn and fang are fired are similar I believe, but what results from the Horn's shot and the thorn's similar shot is very similar. The only difference I see is that the thorn is smaller and weaker, but faster to shoot, and the Horn is much more powerful, strength wise, I dunno


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 22, 2008)

^^^ Can u!?!?!?

Would you be kind enough to do it as a request??? I will rep u like once a day for 7 days straight. 

But did u understand my request???

Regardless, I'll make it again. 
I want Om and her warrior in all their glory (that means all the ropes and the water at the bottom of the scan) to be taken out (kinda like cut out) of the white page that you posted above.

I also want it to be resized so that it extends from the left side of the sig space to the right size of the sig space BUT WITHOUT ENLARGING/EXTENDING the sig space.

For instance, if someone posts real big picture under a spoiler button, clicking the button enlarges the text/sig space to show the entire image in its highest normal resolution. I WANT TO AVOID THIS.

And lastly, when you "cut out" Om and her warrior in its entirety, please try to make the edges as smooth as possible. Meaning I don't want any trace of the white background to be next to the outline. If that makes sense.

Here, I'll post something that should give you a pretty good idea of what I am talking about.

This is the original image with a white background: 


And this is the cut-out, resized image with smooth edges and no white outline:


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 22, 2008)

I AM GONNA KNOWINGLY DOUBLE POST...

but wowsers...u got the request done before I even had a chance to rewrite my request.

And it is done like I wanted!?!?!?!? So I rewrote my request for nothing. 

I LOVE U. AND HISAGI. NO JOKE. pek

I'll rep u and Hisagi once a day for 7 seven days straight. But please let her know. I don't want her to think I am a stalker.

EDIT: I searched for Hisagi...and four names came up. Is it just Hisagi or is there something else??

*@Insomniac:* I see. Thank you for clearing that up. 

So the motion/dyanimcs used to release the attack from the Fang and Horn are similar. 

And the Horn is stronger compared to the Thorn. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 22, 2008)

lol u dont have to do all of that repping...infact thats impossible to do 

just make sure u plus rep HIsagi for her hardwork ^^


----------



## Sin (Jul 22, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ Can u!?!?!?
> 
> Would you be kind enough to do it as a request??? I will rep u like once a day for 7 days straight.
> 
> ...


Compare your Genitals to Naruto Characters!

Follow that


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 22, 2008)

Are u serious...I tried to rep Hisagi and Sin (for the link) and a message comes up saying..."You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."

HAH...as if... 

*@Reincarnation:* Yeah, 7 might be excessive. I'll give u 3 reps then since you took it upon yourself to find Hisagi and process my request. And I'll give Hisagi 2 reps for her work.


----------



## Sin (Jul 22, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Are u serious...I tried to rep Hisagi and Sin (for the link) and a message comes up saying..."You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."
> 
> HAH...as if...
> 
> *@Reincarnation:* Yeah, 7 might be excessive. I'll give u 3 reps then since you took it upon yourself to find Hisagi and process my request. And I'll give Hisagi 2 reps for her work.


I'll rep her too 

Anybody who can make such an epic set deserves rep.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 22, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'll rep her too
> 
> Anybody who can make such an epic set deserves rep.



I wonder if she'll give me tutorials/lessons...hmmm...


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 22, 2008)

new AG sig have I 

hmm, what was Om's inf. atm. again


----------



## Athrum (Jul 22, 2008)

Bubblegum Crisis xD


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^^what did it do


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 22, 2008)

^ u asked for something and athrum answered 

the infinity atmosphere of Om is "bubblegum crisis"


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^^ I know 
I forgot what bubblegum crysis actually did, I kinda forgot alot of stuff between like 100-130/140, I mean to re-read it but I've got a lot of manga to read first


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 22, 2008)

geez... its getting really hard to keep up wit all of u guy's new sets 
Anywho... did a translation come out for 211? And I sorta forgot alot that happened between 100 - 140, especially everything about Gabishi.  Anyway, i'll probably read them over, but did anyone notice that the kings and roads page on wiki was completely redid ?
 so much has happened over this weekend...
---
Speaking of the Wiki page....
Horn King(taken from wiki) - Much like how the Bloody Road creates its path from the blood of an actual adversary the Rider of this road defaces the opponent by using his front wheels. Operates under the same principle as the Bloody Armor. It uses the rapid acceleration and braking of the wheel-motors to generate heat, converting energy from braking into heat energy. It then expels that accumulated heat as thermal "shells" through incredibly fast and steady kicking.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 22, 2008)

wiki answer for om's regalia





> This Regalia can change the density and properties of water by saturating it with air. Ability activates by using the wheels of the AT to seal high pressure within the bubbles, which can rip through steel and clothing. When they come into contact with flesh, the vibrations within them resonate with the water in the human body, cause massive internal injury. Can be used offensively and defensively.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 23, 2008)

Just like T-2-T said...

the Kings and Roads Wiki page was changed...

and some idiot wrote Ringo Noyamono as Queen of Thorns under Current Kogarasumaru Kings and Roads


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the description guys

and sm22 u got it colored
hmm, I'll ask for my sig to be colored later


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^ U have a pretty dam good sig too if I may say so myself...

I knew u really REALLY *REALLY* LIKED that bike. And I had a feeling that u would eventually make it into a sig... and I was right... 

And yes, u should absolutely get it colored...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 23, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> new AG sig have I
> 
> hmm, what was Om's inf. atm. again


i think u should put ur sig on the right side of the screen


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm trying to remember, was there a max number of participants in an AT battle? I thought it was 5 but teams like SF and Genesis have many members. If its 5, then who would you guys speculate would participate from Genesis? I'm guessing:

Sora, Nike, Nue, the rumble king (can't remember his name) and Sano maybe?


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 23, 2008)

if its the GST, im sure there will be different rules, but since koga only has 6 official members maybe it is 5v5...


----------



## Athrum (Jul 23, 2008)

we'll have to wait and see. Genesis has 7 capable stormriders, Sora, Nike, Nue, Sano, Orca,  Yoshitsune and Benkei, maybe that annoying pyon-girl too making 8 like Sleeping-Forest.


----------



## dark0samurai (Jul 23, 2008)

IIII have no idea whats going on anymore, lets just see wtf goes one ¬_¬


----------



## Athrum (Jul 23, 2008)

hey man, welcome back


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 24, 2008)

speaking of dark0samurai being gone...

where is SaiST??? I've seen him post on the AG thread for a while...or maybe it's just me...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 24, 2008)

*summary thanks to w181*


> heyo guys, sorry again i'm late... was having me holiday in macau and hongkong and while i saw tht the raw chapter was out last week, i wasnt able to get online again to post the summary.. >_<
> 
> c211 begins with the principal telling his old-lady companion that its the red-moon again and then we're shown an ongoing battle between 2 teams, one being called highway circus (class a, tournament appearance 4 times) and is somewhat bullying an unnamed team who just arrived in the tournie... in another place, 2 whores are being kicked out of a car belonging to a class b team called jiggy, who is a professional fighting AT group and has appeared in the tournament 6 times. a third team is introduced called the almight drop (class b, tournament appearance 1 time) who comments on the unfairness of the tournament in that the lower ranked team will have to go over to the home turf of the opponent. the next team is an all-ladies team called material candy, rank a and appeared in the tournament 3 times. we also have a team from a very popular tv series, ??? izuna group & trance mask who's ranked b and appeared in the tournament once.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sima (Jul 24, 2008)

Could anyone tell me who the heck "Agito" and "Akito" is?


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 24, 2008)

Simari-Chan said:


> Could anyone tell me who the heck "Agito" and "Akito" is?



twin personalities in one body... i think.

@reincarnation ~ might wanna put summary in spoiler tags, just in case neh 

@darko ~ temeh! have u crawled out of the hole in the wall and returned eh!


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 24, 2008)

Just use A!ito for when you don't know which one you want to talk about.


----------



## dark0samurai (Jul 24, 2008)

@gixa - aye, NFan is getting boring @tm, sometimes cba wid it man


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 24, 2008)

*question*

just who do u guys want to win ???


i mean more than likely koga will win but there is no guarantee that they will

...but anyways do u guys agree with sleeping forest who think getting rid of the regaila would solve all problems or do u want to see sora acomplish his goals and become the ultimate king ????


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 24, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> @reincarnation ~ might wanna put summary in spoiler tags, just in case neh


Wouldn't it b ok to leave it since this thread's title makes it clear that there are spoilers inside?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 24, 2008)

mmm i for one want S-F to win. It was always my favorite team  but it ain't gonna happen lol


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 24, 2008)

I want someone to become Sky King.

As for any single team to win...I actually don't care who wins as long as someone is crowned Sky King and there are jaw-dropping EPIC fights that make me drool.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 24, 2008)

Athrum said:


> mmm i for one want S-F to win. It was always my favorite team  but it ain't gonna happen lol


lol well u never no O!G is diffrent than most mangaka 

...but i never agreed with kilik's reasonings. i know his intentions were good but i do think he was a lil to excessive and really thought of himself as a god...but i dont agree with sora i think he's is just a greedy but hurt fool who deep down inside only wants to prove that he was the best gravity child 





stud_muffin22 said:


> I want someone to become Sky King.
> 
> As for any single team to win...I actually don't care who wins as long as someone is crowned Sky King and there are jaw-dropping EPIC fights that make me drool.


 well if koga wins i dont think anyone will be crowned sky king i dont think anyone in that team cares for it anymore 


...but for some reason i think that there really isnt going to be a sky regalia


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 24, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> lol
> 
> 1. well if koga wins i dont think anyone will be crowned sky king i dont think anyone in that team cares for it anymore
> 
> 2. ...but for some reason i think that there really isnt going to be a sky regalia



Your first point (which I numbered). I don't agree with it. If they don't care for that title, why bother entering and/or participating in the Gram Scale Tournament???

Their primary objective is NOT and I repeat NOT to stop Sora. Their objective is to win the GST which would mean that they stopped the Takeuchi brothers in the process and Ikki gains access to the locked the sky regalia and will (in all probability) be crowned Sky King (unless Aeon Clock steals it).

As for your second point (which I also numbered), I do agree with...kind of. I actually think that the sky regalia exists but is either a prototype or incomplete. There was a page where digitalized Spitfire mentioned that the Parts War was designed as a training regiment for something "sinister" and that he had "a very bad feeling about it." This leads me to believe that there are more revelations down the line. (I am sorry I don't remember the page or even the chapter where Spitfire said the abovementioned things but I am confident that I quoted him correctly.)


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 25, 2008)

^^^ Dude, please find that quote... I really have to go bak and read a whole lot of chapters over again. I've completely forgot a whole bunch of important little facts.



Reincarnation said:


> ...but for some reason i think that there really isnt going to be a sky regalia



 LOL i always thought about that too... wat if that suitcase has nuthin in it except an IOU from OG or an encouraging cheesy note...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow...my message bar is not working...is anyone else having the same problem. For instance, it won't let me select Bold no matter what I do. Weird.

@Simari-chan: Akito is the very friendly, super cute kid who wears an eye-patch on HIS right-eye. Akito is very fond of Ikki. In fact, there is speculation that he is gay. This is debatable but meh. Regardless, Akito became the Fang King at a really young age. Akito's older brother, Kaito (leader of the Wind G-Men), started using Akito as a tool to punish, to hurt, and to control other riders. Akito, realizing that Kaito was taking advantage of his abilities, developed an alter ego-Agito to do Kaito's dirty deeds.

Agito is now the current Fang King. During any AT battle (and for most of the manga), we see Agito doing the fighting/riding. Since Agito becomes the dominant personality, Akito's skills have deteriorated significantly. Agito wears the eyepatch on HIS left eye. He is vicious, exceptionally intelligent, and a genius of battles. He also has a habit of saying "FUCK" every few sentences. Despite his mean-spirited personality, he is very popular (especially with females of all ages). Although he does not appear to be caring, he grows somewhat attached to his teammates and agrees to help Ikki become the Sky King. Nevertheless, the only person that Agito consistently shows any concern for is Akito since Agito is merely using Akito's body. Agito's potential love interest is Yayoi (Emily's friend). Also, Agito's tuner is Akito since they both share the same body.

I hope that helped.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2008)

You're forgetting Lind.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 25, 2008)

And then there is also Lind xD which is the real person


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 25, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> I want someone to become Sky King.
> 
> As for any single team to win...I actually don't care who wins as long as someone is crowned Sky King and there are jaw-dropping EPIC fights that make me drool.


And I agree I don't care who wins as long as the GST is awsome


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 25, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Your first point (which I numbered). I don't agree with it. If they don't care for that title, why bother entering and/or participating in the Gram Scale Tournament???
> 
> Their primary objective is NOT and I repeat NOT to stop Sora. Their objective is to win the GST which would mean that they stopped the Takeuchi brothers in the process and Ikki gains access to the locked the sky regalia and will (in all probability) be crowned Sky King (unless Aeon Clock steals it).


but ikki has already been crowned a king of a new road. and is going to recieve a brand new regalia made just for him to me it just seems pointless for O!G to do all of this for him  just to replace it 

...plus no one in koga really cares for the sky regalia and i dont recall them ever talking about retrieveing the sky regalia...they just want to crush everything in there way and become the best


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2008)

Who do I want to win?  Kazu.  Everyone else who has storylines I don't really carea bout and people I may be interested in haven't been developed enough for me to care.  Er go, that is my answer.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 25, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> but ikki has already been crowned a king of a new road. and is going to recieve a brand new regalia made just for him to me it just seems pointless for O!G to do all of this for him  just to replace it
> 
> ...*plus no one in koga really cares for the sky regalia and i dont recall them ever talking about retrieveing the sky regalia...they just want to crush everything in there way and become the best*



I agree...they don't really ever talk about it anymore (ever since Kilik revealed the history of AT and the GC inside the zero-gravity chamber).

Their focus, like we both agreed, is to win the GST and become the best. However, for them to be recognized as the best they need something as proof of their #1 status. And what better way to showcase your dominance than to hold the (supposed) ultimate regalia. Now that doesn't mean that Ikki will use it if and when he gets the sky regalia; it will just be a symbol of Kogarasumaru as being #1.

Also, your point about the title of Storm King and Storm Regalia. I agree with...kind of. I am guessing that if Ikki wants to have any shot of hanging with the kings of SF or Genesis, he is gonna need a regalia just like Agito will need to use his Fang Regalia. But note...even if Ikki gains access to the Sky Regalia, he may choose not to use like said earlier. And instead, he may just remain the Storm King. But ultimately, I expect Ikki to use Sky Regalia and become the Sky King.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 25, 2008)

the name lind... sounds a bit dead 
rindo is where it was at


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 25, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> But ultimately, I expect Ikki to use Sky Regalia and become the Sky King.


rly, I thought you'd think the same thing as me

I think that Ikki will destroy the Sky Regalia because he's been fighting for the right to fly freely in the sky and that same freedom for others and the Sky Regalia is what keeps aggression around


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 25, 2008)

^^^ I TOLD U GUYS ALREADY, THERE IS NO SKY REGALIA, OG's JUSS PULLING UR LEG ...
lol but on a serious note, i feel it could go both ways. It seems Ikki doesnt really care wats in his way of his goal, and as he said in 1 of the current chapters, will destroy anything that lies in his path. So I doubt he cares which regalia he uses (he had the wind regalia and didnt care much when it was broken and the other ones got stolen, didnt make a big deal... and when he soon learned he was getting a new pair, we didn't see him pout and say he wanted the wind 1s instead) I feel he'll use wateva he needs to achieve his goal, which is ultimately to fly. So whether that means only getting to use a regalia once (when he gets the storm, or when he had the wind), i doubt switchin regalia matters to him.
With that said, I do feel that his storm regalia will b pure AWESOMENESS and agree that somehow he'll realize the drama and pain that the sky regalia causes every1 (probably something will happen to ringo after a dramatic near death battle with long monologues about "freedom") then destroy them because he realizes every has already grown wings.... in their hearts ... or 1 of those cheesy lines


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 26, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ I TOLD U GUYS ALREADY, THERE IS NO SKY REGALIA, OG's JUSS PULLING UR LEG ...



the sky regalia does exist!!! 

on another note, is koga able to mysteriously take the place of the team that got annihilated by that other team in chap 211?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm surprised about who the old man was talking to.  He's probably going to knock Ikki the fuck out when he sees him.

Like how I said something relevant without spoiling?  Yeh, I fucks with words even though I can't spell half of the time.  Well more like a fifth.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 27, 2008)

It's a pity that nobody uses the gag in that chapter. The Principle calls the woman Jya-baa as all you probably know it translates to something like "old woman jya" but it sounds awfully like Jabba which of course is the thing the woman resembles the most xD


----------



## spaZ (Jul 27, 2008)

Chapters out and it was so much more epic translated lol. And that teacher that used to give Ikki and the guys a hard time near the beginning looks like he was a AT rider. And who knows it kind of sounded like he was going to go and help someone.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 27, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Chapters out and it was so much more epic translated lol. And that teacher that used to give Ikki and the guys a hard time near the beginning looks like he was a AT rider. And who knows it kind of sounded like he was going to go and help someone.



orihara was suspected to be a storm rider and a gd 1 at that bk in ep8 of the anime.  hopefully he'll go help/show koga a thing or 2
not sure about the manga since i kinda skimmed through the 1st 100 or so chaps


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 27, 2008)

I watched 10 minutes of the anime and I was like, "What the hell is this shit?!?!?! they ruined it!!!" 

But yeah, I always suspected there was more to the teacher. I mean, come on, the dude knew how to stop the school clock (which is where the secret headquarters with the retractable roof is). I'm sure he knew what was going on but chose to act clueless. 

But I did not get the part where the Gramps mentioned something about another paper and marriage. 

And also, did anyone notice the betting stakes for Material Candy??? 8,000?!??!?! The hells with those chicks???

------------------------------------------------------



insomniac666 said:


> rly, I thought you'd think the same thing as me
> 
> I think that Ikki will destroy the Sky Regalia because he's been fighting for the right to fly freely in the sky and that same freedom for others and the Sky Regalia is what keeps aggression around



*@Insomniac:* Where (what page) did you post this??? I must've missed it.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 27, 2008)

^ the anime rules  without it i wud never have looked twice at the manga


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 27, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *I watched 10 minutes of the anime and I was like, "What the hell is this shit?!?!?! they ruined it!!!" *
> 
> But yeah, I always suspected there was more to the teacher. I mean, come on, the dude knew how to stop the school clock (which is where the secret headquarters with the retractable roof is). I'm sure he knew what was going on but chose to act clueless.
> 
> ...


Me too

as for the post, I didn't post anything else, it just seemed like something that based on your other theories, you would come to the same conclusion as me


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 28, 2008)

man i hope Sleipnir turns out to be a team of king level riders


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 28, 2008)

*@Insomniac:* well, it depends on what the sky regalia does...

if it turns the sky into a anti-gravity warzone, Ikki for sure will destroy something like that but if it turns the sky into a road (much like the wind regalia) then I expect Ikki to use it.

But since all the regalias (so far) can be used as weapons, I expect the sky regalia can even more devastating. Hence, I can see why you think Ikki will destroy it.

EDIT: And the more I think about it, the more I agree with your reasoning.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 28, 2008)

At first I didn't really want to give Air Gear a shot, but I'm glad I did. The fights are a beauty and I really enjoyed most of the chapters.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah OG can do that  that's why i decided to give it a shot and try to comprehend Tenten again xD


----------



## Athrum (Jul 28, 2008)

dumb question? xD you were asking what was TenTen?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 28, 2008)

Athrum said:


> dumb question? xD you were asking what was TenTen?


yeah ive always wondered what tenten was not relizing that it was a series ive been folowing for about 2 years


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 28, 2008)

Anybody else think that stealing the Flame Regalia was all part of Spitfire's plan? I don't know if its been discussed because I just started reading Air Gear, but the fact that Aeon hasn't given them or at least it seems he hasn't makes me wonder?

Is the anime any good? I have nothing to do and I was thinking about watching it just to see some animated Simca.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 28, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Anybody else think that stealing the Flame Regalia was all part of Spitfire's plan? I don't know if its been discussed because I just started reading Air Gear, but the fact that Aeon hasn't given them or at least it seems he hasn't makes me wonder?
> 
> Is the anime any good? I have nothing to do and I was thinking about watching it just to see some animated Simca.


not sure on what exactly it is ur tryna say but... just because aeon is working with sora and nike it doesnt mean he is siding with them 

an example of this would be just about everyone in geniess


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 28, 2008)

I mean that Spitfire told Aeon before anything else to steal them. Before that had happened Kazu hadn't really realized his road, only by having them stolen and that fight with Ikki did he finally realize his road. It just seems that Spitfire was a step ahead everybody with his planning so I wondered if he had planned that too.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 28, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> I mean that Spitfire told Aeon before anything else to steal them. Before that had happened Kazu hadn't really realized his road, only by having them stolen and that fight with Ikki did he finally realize his road. It just seems that Spitfire was a step ahead everybody with his planning so I wondered if he had planned that too.


huh ....

that doesnt make sense


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok hmm how do I explain?

Well we know that Spitfire knew Ikki would be discouraged and left that message for him in his AT chip right? The whole point of the video was to motivate and make Ikki remember his initial "wings". 

So I was wondering if Spitfire asked Aeon before his death to survey Kazu's progress and if things weren't going well to do something drastic aka "stealing the flame regalias" to try and teach Kazu what his "wings" truly were.

I mean it isn't until they are stolen and the fight with Ikki that he realizes what flame road truly is. Even when he had them he never mastered any of the techniques that were necessary.

Hope that clears up what I'm trying to say. Probably not  ,but it just seems Spitfire prepared for everything well except Ikki messing up the registration.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^hmm, good theory, but that would only work if Aeon is a double agent and is actually trying to help Kogara, but pretending to be part of Genesis


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah true though I do think he is a double agent, but who knows.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^ I totally agree with you reasoning about Spitfire being a step ahead, but what you have to realize is that we were finally shown Aeon's true person rite b4 the Spitfire/Aeon vs Nike/Sora fight. He was shown speaking to his father, sayin that he will get the sky regalia at any cost for his family. That is his true motive. Before he was only shown as a pawn, but now we see he actually has a goal. With that said, u still overlooked 1 fact... if he did do it for spit, why would he b siding with nike/sora being that they killed him? There are way too many contradictions. U may b rite, but I feel that it cant really b so true since Spitfire didnt even kno he was going t ohave to fight sora/nike that night (though we get the feeling he was expecting to).


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 28, 2008)

True, though I do think he knew he would be fighting Nike and Sora. Why else would he assume to be dead and Ikki's wings broken?

Has Aeon given the Flame Regalia to Sora? No right?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^
1)Valid point... but its lik i said, he wasn't expecting to fight them THAT night... i didn't say he wasn't expecting to fight them...
2)Sora wouldnt care at ALL. He's only focused on the sky, and the wind is the closest to it, but wateva the case, we're not told so that moot. I do feel that he didn't give it, but completely debatable. But we do know he didn't steal them in secret cause everyone from Genesis that came to the orca fight saw aeon that the regalia


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 28, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Ok hmm how do I explain?
> 
> Well we know that Spitfire knew Ikki would be discouraged and left that message for him in his AT chip right? The whole point of the video was to motivate and make Ikki remember his initial "wings".
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------

*@CrossClowned:*

I gave u reps for your idea...and I agree that it is a possibility. In fact, I want to believe in it...I like Aeon Clock a lot and I want him to be a "good guy."

On the other hand, u should recall that near the end of the fight, Spitfire grabbed Kazu and fled the battlefield leaving Aeon Clock to fight against the Takeuchi brothers. This is in the late 160s.

Now, I want u to recall that Spitfire told Ine Makigami (the original Pledge Queen) that he intended to relinquish his title as the Flame King. Ine assumed that Spitfire would give the regalia to Aeon Clock and she revealed that Sano has been hoping to succeed Spitfire as the next Flame King. Of course, Spitfire made his intentions clear by stating that he wanted Kazu to be the next Flame King b/c of Kazu's spirit.

Let's return to the battle between Spitfire/Aeon vs. Sora/Nike. After Spitfire left the top of the building (along with Kazu), Aeon knew (since he is a genius) that Spitfire wanted Kazu to be the next Flame King. In fact, I believe that Aeon realized this fact long before the fight against the Takeuchi brothers. Hence, as Aeon stands alone against the Takeuchi brothers, he promises to work for them under the condition that he can become the next Flame King. The Takeuchi brothers, realizing his ambition as an exploitable asset, agree to his terms and pretend to kill him. But the vengeful brothers do not spare Spitfire since they are well aware that he is intelligent and an obstacle that must be eliminated if they are to succeed. 

What I want you to realize is that both scenarios are possible and that it could go either way. Aeon could in fact be a double agent whose actions are contrary to his intentions or he could be the right-hand man of the Takeuchi brothers and eventually betray them since he secretly intends to steal the Sky Regalia.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 28, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Ok hmm how do I explain?
> 
> Well we know that Spitfire knew Ikki would be discouraged and left that message for him in his AT chip right? The whole point of the video was to motivate and make Ikki remember his initial "wings".
> 
> ...


i see what u mean but...i doubt that it would happen because i consider O!G to be a somewhat lazy author that doesent putthat much effort in his plot as he does his art

so i'll have to disagree


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 28, 2008)

Agreed stud, I'm just trying to get as many angles as possible, its alot more fun that way.Awesome breakdown too.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 28, 2008)

*@Reincarnation:* Yeah, I can't argue with that. But it would be a nice surprise.

*@Crossclowned:* Thank u, I try.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 28, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ---------------------------------------
> 
> *@CrossClowned:*
> ...
> ...


Funny cuz as Spitfire fled wit Kazu, Aeon actually acknowledges and says that the future flame king had a chance to escape, so he was well aware of the fact. IMO, I doubt after sayin that bout kazu that he would turn around and switch sides, but hey, im still stuck on the fact the fact that he said he'd do anything for the sky regalia... I dont think its he cares so much about the flame king title, its about gettin the sky regalia for his fam


----------



## Athrum (Jul 29, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> i see what u mean but...i doubt that it would happen because i consider O!G to be a somewhat lazy author that doesent putthat much effort in his plot as he does his art
> 
> so i'll have to disagree




Actually he has surprised us quite a lot before so he's good at making plot twists. And how can you call him lazy? Just remember the confusing story of Tenjou Tenge xD


----------



## spaZ (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL O!G is named O!G for a reason because he is great.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 29, 2008)

Meh...I guess I am having me opinion twisted...

I actually like Air Gear's plot...but a lot of people believe (on these very same forums) that Air Gear started off nice but isn't anything more than just pretty pages. 

I remember I wanted to debate that point but I didn't feel like getting in a pissing match.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 29, 2008)

Is Air Gear weekly?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 29, 2008)

^ usually but recently OG has been taking breaks


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 29, 2008)

OG took a break from both airgear and tenten last week... should expect a gd chapter this week... hopefully


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 29, 2008)

^^^ DUDE, do u change ur set everyday? well, either way, this 1 looks awesome! 
---
Guys, I have a question. As I was rereading some chapters, I fell upon something thats pretty interesting/funny because its unknown. Remember the Ikki vs Ringo? Well Aeon tried to bride every1 to forget that he lost Ikki. If you don't remember here the link: Cick ME. What do u think that picture that Aeon gave Kazu was?


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought it was Adache's picture, but hmm that's my best guess.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 29, 2008)

*@T-2-T:* Wow...I never noticed that...I probably read right over it...

Yeah, I would also guess Emily. 

Kazu hasn't exactly expressed as much interest in Emily as she has shown in him but I think he still likes/loves her. 

But it could be Kazu's sister. 
OMG, i*c*st FTW BIATCHES!!!!!!!! NOT


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 29, 2008)

*@Crossclowned12*: who's adache?

*@stud*: ...


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 29, 2008)

That's Emily.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 29, 2008)

^^^ Ahh. Thanks for clearing that up. I thought too, but I wonder if it'll ever be brought back up seeing that he saved it on his phone.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 29, 2008)

Who knows, maybe she'll decide to look through it out of curiosity one day and come upon the pictures.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 29, 2008)

Yea, and i doubt she'll b angry < happy to realize that kazu likes her


----------



## Athrum (Jul 29, 2008)

Well if there is one bad thing about OG's manga is the romance. Apart from Rika Sora there isn't a serious couple here or in TenTen


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 29, 2008)

So for the upcoming tournament does anybody think Emily should be doing more than Onigiri? Just tossing it out there.

True Athrum, though Ikki's situation is always pleasant


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 29, 2008)

^^^ lol @ stud_muffin... this topic on Oni ALWAYS comes bak up eventually. onigiri is a complete toss up. He was never intended to b a serious rider. He always won off of chance and being horny (Funny Example). He's the wildcard and the comedic factor in Koga. Emily on the other hand HAS been portrayed as a serious/determined character. So expect more monologues from her.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah I realize he is supposed to be the comedy, but from what Emily's shown so far I think it be a good idea to get her in there. Koga needs some female riders.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 30, 2008)

Yea, agreed. They've shown her actually fighting b4: Here(I've found a whole bunch of stuff ive completely forgot  overlooked while rereading some chapters... i recommend doing the same if u have some time)  so I suppose that serious side of her will b shown. I doubt she'll develop a road or sumthin, but i'm sure she'll probably get in a real serious fight, develop some real killer moves, and kick some but... plus she does run track so she should have some skills to bring to the table


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah I am currently rereading it. Always do that after catching up in chapters to see if I missed anything.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 30, 2008)

yep...I knew my conversation with T-2-T was spot on. Onigiri is just there for the lulz.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am curious about something. So lets say Genesis wins the tournament wouldn't they still need the 8 kings for the Sky Regalia to be obtained? So does that mean that could possibly occur after the tournament if Genesis wins?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 30, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Well if there is one bad thing about OG's manga is the romance. Apart from Rika Sora there isn't a serious couple here or in TenTen


Bob and Chiaki?

Buccha and that chick from Trick: 26? Their feelings are apparently mutual according to that relationship chart from a short while back, so it's safe to assume they're a couple... They just don't show her, at all. >_>

lol, fatso-complex


----------



## Athrum (Jul 30, 2008)

mmmm don't know much about that but yeah Bob and Chiaki, i forgot about those. I tend to forget about Bob until he does something amazing xD


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 30, 2008)

Who's bob?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 30, 2008)

One of the main characters from Tenjou Tenge


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 30, 2008)

Buccha and that chick with the fatso-complex doesn't count cuz she ended up dumping him for sumo-wrestler (i think). That was just a "possible" serious relationship turned into a joke.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 30, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Buccha and that chick with the fatso-complex doesn't count cuz she ended up dumping him for sumo-wrestler (i think).


If that's true, it's a detail I missed. I was only recently reminded of her when I saw the aforementioned chart, and it shows that they still have mutual feelings for eachother.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 30, 2008)

I hated that chubby chasing bitch


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 30, 2008)

trick 212 spoils 
*Spoiler*: __ 



thx to whatever181:



> from what i could make out of the spoiler is
> 
> - emily acting girly but kazu remains oblivious to her feelings >.>
> - school masked swimsuit makes an appearance? (spoiler mentions something about her being great)
> ...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 30, 2008)

Wat relationship chart?! Theres one of those?! I would like to see it plz


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 30, 2008)

What chart?


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 30, 2008)

hmm, I want to re-read AG too but I have 5 other mangas I'm working on as well as 2 animes 

@Kurono: Almost caught up with Gantz


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like we have complete/official? confirmation that Akito is gay. 
Just check that chart out...

EDIT: A lot of girls are gonna be disappointed...


----------



## Ooter (Jul 30, 2008)

finally caught with this.

and om took down gantz?!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 30, 2008)

try here you go Six


----------



## Death (Jul 31, 2008)

I was just there a minute ago.  You can still view it there.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 31, 2008)

Death said:


> I was just there a minute ago.  You can still view it there.



yeah, any series they've taken down you can still access just by typing in the full address of what you want


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 31, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> yeah, any series they've taken down you can still access just by typing in the full address of what you want



give me an example...

like Hellsing for example...I'll rep u for your efforts.

EDIT: nevermind, i figured it out...

but I'll still rep you for giving me that useful piece of info.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 31, 2008)

but there just wont be new chapters published


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 31, 2008)

yes...that is a problem...

...well, not if you visit mangashare


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 31, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> yeah, any series they've taken down you can still access just by typing in the full address of what you want


Reps I didn't know that


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 31, 2008)

We need to talk about Air Gear again, Does anyone have a prediction?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^If u mean prediction, then I think nothing important will happen, especially since the way Koga was drawn hanging out on the last page. Lately its seems that OG has juss been dragging this whole drama out as long as possible
---
I actually looked up "presiction" in the dictionary before realizing it was a typo


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 1, 2008)

...wow no one has even post in the air gear fourm over at ritual scans


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 1, 2008)

^^^ dude... how many sets do u have...?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 1, 2008)

my bad on the "presiction"


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 1, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ dude... how many sets do u have...?


though i do make request sometimes i just started making them myself so...a couple


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 2, 2008)

i hate to double post but...

*the next chapter deals with koga being drugged and waking up in spitefires digital world

(the one on kazus laptop)*

at least this is what i hered


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh man that sounds pretty cool, can't wait. I really need some new Air Gear.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 2, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> i hate to double post but...
> 
> *the next chapter deals with koga being drugged and waking up in spitefires digital world
> 
> ...


Sounds stupid...
Too much sidetracking, mainplot plx.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm putting air gear on hold.  I love it and all, but Ikke and Ringo fought, it's made a lot less sense to me.  I've still been reading, but it's harder to follow on a week to week basis, so I'm gunna waot a couple months inbetween reading chapters so I have a little bit more to read :lol

Also, I've noticed a lot of side tracking, which doesnt help.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Sounds stupid...
> Too much sidetracking, mainplot plx.


from what i here it's suposed to help them gain experince before going up against genisis and SF

which would be really good for kazu


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 2, 2008)

Experience plus spitfire usually has some background to give the guys.

One more thing, I keep getting the feeling that Sleipner might have at least one old sleeping forest member like Falco, Dontoress, or Black Burn. I mean they weren't killed right just defeated.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 2, 2008)

the spoiler for the chap maybe sidetracking but i'd like to see the rest of koga do the same as what buccha did earlier on in that cyber worldof spitfire's. hopefully thers more to it though... and also, everyone except for
*Spoiler*: __ 



agito, are in the cyber world/drugged ... wonder what happened to agito then


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 2, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^If u mean prediction, then I think nothing important will happen, especially since the way Koga was drawn hanging out on the last page. Lately its seems that OG has juss been dragging this whole drama out as long as possible





KLoWn said:


> Sounds stupid...
> Too much sidetracking, mainplot plx.



Lol, guess my prediction was rite...


----------



## Athrum (Aug 2, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Experience plus spitfire usually has some background to give the guys.
> 
> One more thing, I keep getting the feeling that Sleipner might have at least one old sleeping forest member like Falco, Dontoress, or Black Burn. I mean they weren't killed right just defeated.



Well the only one that got major injuries was Sora, so the others are probably fine. But why on Sleipnir? It seems to be fodder team.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 2, 2008)

The fact that all other teams are visible, but sleipner is shaded in to keep the appearances from being known and the fact that they have the third best shot of winning according to the odds besides genesis and sleeping forest.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 2, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> The fact that all other teams are visible, but sleipner is shaded in to keep the appearances from being known and the fact that they have the third best shot of winning according to the odds besides genesis and sleeping forest.


i hoped to see something good out of them too but they really just seem like a fodder team


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 2, 2008)

Who knows I have high expectations, the whole making them mysterious gives me hope.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 2, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Who knows I have high expectations, the whole making them mysterious gives me hope.


lol well same here but the fact that he made them mysterious and gave them such a small panel makes me lose that lil bit of hope 








EDIT: does anyone here speek french ????


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 2, 2008)

Lol same here, you get some hope then its brought down.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 3, 2008)

well it seems like the guy who is supposed to release the raw this week wont be doing it until tomorow so good night


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah thanks for the chinease scan just wait and give it a minute this sit takes awhile 

for some reason i knew this site would have it first..i was using yesterday to read Zetman lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



wow so we finally get to see falco's face


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



agito rika fanservice was fake?  
the old sleeping forest looks awesome


----------



## Six* (Aug 3, 2008)

wow O.O

start the tournament, seriously! 

and that negima book was funny. I remember O!G put school rumble in there before, and now negima.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 3, 2008)

cant wait for the english scanalationsX3


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 3, 2008)

Can't wait for this chapter


----------



## Athrum (Aug 3, 2008)

Mmmm that was pretty cool.. Im trying to get the japanese scan cause i cant read this, anyways thanks gixa. And woot more S-F my favorite team


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 3, 2008)

man from the way falko dressed i alway asummed that he was the exact opposite of agito but seeing his face made me think that he was just a foul killer im really starting to like him now i cant wait to see what he does 

and i think falko and gabishi are brothers they have the same eyes and it would explain why they ride similar roads ^^


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 3, 2008)

I saw page 15 (in the link) and I yelled "FUCK YEAH!!!"

Pages 16 and 17 were just PWNSOME!!!!!!

EDIT: Blackburn (the original Sleeping Forest Thunder King) LOOKS AMAZING. The black suit...the flowing cloak... pek

Blackburn's cloak looks a lot like Nike's cloak.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 3, 2008)

Dude, this chapter is ok. When they actually fight, then i'll b going crzy. Dude, old fang king vs new fang king = . For some reason I have a feeling that some1 had a feeling that something lik this was going to happened or mentioned sumthin similar ... or mayb im juss going crzy


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm mostly looking forward to wind king vs Storm King, but old and new fang kings also awesome.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 3, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> I'm mostly looking forward to *wind king vs Storm King*, but old and new fang kings also awesome.


lol thats the fight im not looking foward to i think O!G should focus more on kazu, buchha, and emily more in this arc


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 3, 2008)

^^^ yea, I really wanna see Buccha own. also Kazu and Spitfire should b sumthing to look forward to. BTW, wind king and storm king goes without saying. Its funny how OG plays it out though, because I wanted to see regalia vs regalia, but here ikki and kazu are without any. I also wonder if we'll actually see Agito bust the fangs out in battle for the first time. It'll b interesting to see how this all plays out... Mayb even Emily vs Rika


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 3, 2008)

I actually like the fact that they don't have the regalia. And yes I forgot I really want to see Emily vs Rika.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 3, 2008)

^^^ i forgot to add the fact that it would b better to fight them without regalia so that when they do get them, they'll b even way stronger.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 3, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ yea, I really wanna see *Buccha own. *also Kazu and Spitfire should b sumthing to look forward to. BTW, wind king and storm king goes without saying. Its funny how OG plays it out though, because I wanted to see regalia vs regalia, but here ikki and kazu are without any. I also wonder if we'll actually see Agito bust the fangs out in battle for the first time. It'll b interesting to see how this all plays out... Mayb even *Emily vs Rika*





Crossclowned12 said:


> I actually like the fact that they don't have the regalia. And yes I forgot I really want to see *Emily vs Rika*.


 nah i think emily would fight ine since the ring road isnt a battle type i would think she had special tricks she used to defend herself...

stuff like inuyama dogon variants 

:amazed lol i just found out that the guy with the pot belly is falko 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Thanks to dohdoh*


> Actually, (in chinese) the beerbelly guy who poisoned them is falco as he clearly states... in picture number 15 "Once I'm inside, I feel like Im transported back to the past" ... "welcome to the world of infinite internet/network"





 talk about letting ur self go :rofl


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 3, 2008)

^^^ Nah man, of wat benefit is it if emily is going to fight Ine. Ine doesn't fight, so thats mute. We KNOW that emily fights. I showed an example earlier. Here it is again. She might get pwned, for all we know, but regardless, she's been shown as a fighter. If Kururu had gone with them, then it would b cool to see Kururu vs Ine, but it makes no sense for Ine to b going against Emily


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 3, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ Nah man, of wat benefit is it if emily is going to fight Ine. Ine doesn't fight, so thats mute. We KNOW that emily fights. I showed an example earlier. Here it is again. She might get pwned, for all we know, but regardless, she's been shown as a fighter. If Kururu had gone with them, then it would b cool to see Kururu vs Ine, but it makes no sense for Ine to b going against Emily


 kurru doesnt ride AT and like i said she had to have had some way of defending herself so she might have a cuople tricks up here sleeve


but guess were both intittled to our own opinion


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 3, 2008)

I agree Emily needs to fight somebody that can actually fight. Ine was just backup wasn't she, just the pledge queen?

Emily needs to get some more fighting ability so she can replace Onigiri, who should become a smaller part of the team battles.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 3, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> I agree Emily needs to fight somebody that can actually fight. Ine was just backup wasn't she, just the pledge queen?
> 
> Emily needs to get some more fighting ability so she can replace Onigiri, who should become a smaller part of the team battles.


lol nah if she was back up there wouldnt have been 8 kings in SF 

but really it's just a matter of opinion i think ine has some battling abilites and i dont see any reason for emily to fight rika just to lose in one hit 

remember emily just started rideing AT(if we were to go by AG time) a cuople weeks ago


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe, Emily did manage to hold Gabishi back so I don't think she'd lose in one hit. Maybe Onigiri should fight Rika, he needs to get a good beating.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 3, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Maybe, Emily did manage to hold Gabishi back so I don't think she'd lose in one hit. Maybe Onigiri should fight Rika, he needs to get a good beating.


lol why dont u like onigri ???

and yeah maybe but i think emily will be more of a benkei type rider


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 3, 2008)

I liked him at first, but after a while he got boring. Just seems like he is hindering the team more than helping.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 3, 2008)

*@Reincarnation:* I agree that Ine probably does that some tricks, but I feel that Emily's been protrayed as a fighter, and she'll benefit more from another fighter, regardless if she gets the snot beaten outta her. I think that everyone in Koga would lose in straight head-to-head battles, atleast at the state they currently are in. I think this is more for them to gain experience than it is for them to fight and win.
---
*@CrossClowned:* I agree, and felt the same way, but who knows, his smell road might b of benefit in some funny way. He's gotten Koga some important wins, even though they werent traditional. Koga's got enuff serious fighters, i think its ok for Onigiri to b there.
---
1 post away from 100!!!


----------



## Athrum (Aug 4, 2008)

Emily looks so hot on Kogarasumaru's uniform. There will be some nifty battles here, they will probably learn a lot from the old kings, and lol at potbelly Falco.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 4, 2008)

just to clarify something... this spoiler is for chap 213 and not 212 
*Spoiler*: __ 





> just for quick say about the spoiler...
> 
> yes, it seems kogarasumaru will be fighting ex-SF in an imaginary world and the thought of battling the members excites ikki and agito to no end.. there's also a fan service of rika with agito using both his hands to... (figure the rest )
> also, the world entered when they were drugged... i think its called "machine-less net" and not "infinite internet/network"


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 4, 2008)

^^^So wheres 212? hopefully the scanaltions dont fall too far back.
---
YAY!!! 100 posts!!!


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 4, 2008)

That's weird, hopefully we still get 212


----------



## Athrum (Aug 4, 2008)

212 is the chapter in chinese xD


----------



## _Grimmjow (Aug 4, 2008)

Sweet, I have been looking for an Air Gear forum, wonder if we can get the Mod's to move it to the front page?


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 4, 2008)

_Grimmjow said:


> Sweet, I have been looking for an Air Gear forum, wonder if we can get the Mod's to move it to the front page?


lol ur sig is very disturbing


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 4, 2008)

O I see xD, back to patiently waiting.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 5, 2008)

credit to kenichilordofma from sorascans forums for chap 212 summary
*Spoiler*: __ 





> ok, wherever this chapter comes from, i am having a hard time reading the traditional Chinese, but i do my best to write a summary
> page 2
> Ikki: let my nose and hope raise because the secret to enter the tournament is
> Kazu: oh, i see it now. if we put the previous elimination match and this table together, it will be much clearer
> ...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 5, 2008)

^^^WHOOAAAAAA AWESOME!!!!! OMG OMG OMG. YES MAN, I'M FALLING BAK IN LOVE WITH AIR GEAR!!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 5, 2008)

quite an interesting 1st opponent i'd say 

next few chaps shud be gd


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 5, 2008)

*@Athrum:* no kidding...I am still not over how hot Emily looked in that leather/latex skirt...wowsers...

Kazu  

*@T-2-T:* You can always count on EPIC fights to redeem Air Gear.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 5, 2008)

So I guess im forced to eat my words since they do have to fight. I thought that it was just something for them to gain experience (eventhough they will b gaining some experience). O well, it will b pretty epic. AWEOMSOMENESS MAN, SHEER AWESOME!!!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 5, 2008)

what did Kazu do?


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 5, 2008)

i think sm22 was refering to how clueless kazu is? @ least i think


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 5, 2008)

^^^ yeah...i am pissed at Kazu...

How could he be so oblivious to Emily's feelings?!?!?! And, if Kazu isn't oblivious to Emily's feelings, why is he ignoring her feelings then???


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 5, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ yeah...i am pissed at Kazu...
> 
> How could he be so oblivious to Emily's feelings?!?!?! And, if Kazu isn't oblivious to Emily's feelings, why is he ignoring her feelings then???



im not sure he does realise her true feelings... although OG-sensei is prob aiming for a comedy between the 2 rather than what sora n rika have lol


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 5, 2008)

^^^ I don't think Sora and Rika have anything...at least not anymore...


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> im not sure he does realise her true feelings... although OG-sensei is prob aiming for a comedy between the 2 rather than what sora n rika *have* lol



^^^ i think the word *had* would sound more correct there if thats the case


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 5, 2008)

Poor Rika, being decieved all this time.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 5, 2008)

I think Rika knows where she stands now...

I mean how could she not??? 

Sora asking her if he should/could once again start ATs  coincided with Ikki's ascension to Wind King, the completion of the treasured Wind Regalia, Nike's arrival in Japan, and the approaching start of the Gram Scale Tournament. 

Coincidence??? Obviously not.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 5, 2008)

^^^ I had the same question a while ago. For 1, she didn't know the first time around wat happen to sora since she wasnt there. 
anywho, seeing that i missed alot, juss wanted to state that kazu seems ignorant to a lot of things involving females, but always treats them rite. I think that he won't notice unless Emily straight up tells him. Kazu's pretty dense


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 5, 2008)

^^^ Well, Emily _has_ already asked out Kazu on a date...that should be a clue...or am I just full of myself


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 5, 2008)

But she then changed it into something different, a friend hang out. Still Kazu is dumb not to notice.

I got it Ex SF- Pledge Queen and Flame King vs Emily and Kazu xD.

Hey stud is the clannad anime good?


----------



## Athrum (Aug 6, 2008)

OG is not known for his good romance stories, so don't expect much. Aside from already stated couples (IneXSpit, RikaXSora, KabaneXShyoujyou, BobxChiaki) i dont think we will se any more.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I don't think emily juss askin kazu on a date is enuff. She's gotta actually tell hi how she feels since he's so dense. I well, we'll see wat happens wit them.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 6, 2008)

*@Crossclowned:* I actually like the idea of Spitfire and Ine vs. Kazu and Emily. But seems highly unlikely. 

And yes, Clannad the anime is worth your time. Give it a shot. It has some of the funniest scenes I have ever seen in any anime.

*EDIT:* 

*@Reincarnation:* Thanks for the links man...pos reps.

Looks like the part about Agito playing/touching/foundling Rika's breasts were true...   

And this mini-arc/arc could be the best one so far. I am just stoked...

Oh...but Kogarasumaru is at a tremendous disadvantage...duh.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 6, 2008)

Mmmm we got 213 really early, we'll have to agonize for 214. Rika looks really hot in that outfit, the breast foundling was a way Ikki had to get Sora and Kilik into fighting since they didn't want to xD


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol Koga is ready for whatever they need to do to get better, even if it means agito fondling some breast.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 6, 2008)

i still dont get why agito went through with the fondling and THEN looked shocked afterwards  

maybe they felt better than he thought


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 6, 2008)

Maybe he realized some new things about himself?


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 6, 2008)

maybe 

perhaps he just realised what he'd actually just gone n done, cos of ikki


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 6, 2008)

what we on about again?


----------



## Athrum (Aug 6, 2008)

Ikki is behind him, it's kinda of blurry but it seems Ikki is holding Agito's hands..


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 7, 2008)

Agito probably didnt kno what was happening until it was over. But I kno he probably wanted sora and kilik to fight just as bad as ikki, so i dont see how he would b unaware of the plan. He was probably surprised how big they were, but 1 note, i think agito IS straight


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 7, 2008)

Didn't he give mouth to mouth by a straw to Yayoi,

I always thought 
Agito=Asexual
Lind=Girls
Akito=Guys


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Didn't he give mouth to mouth by a straw to Yayoi,
> 
> I always thought
> Agito=Asexual
> ...


I thought the same


----------



## silly (Aug 7, 2008)

Agito is just shy.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 7, 2008)

we still dont have a japanese scan of 212 but still, heres chapter 213 summary by whatever181
*Spoiler*: __ 





> 1. falco notifies the remaining ex-SF members of a battle but sora and kiriku is not interested in fighting... falco then also introduces the battle ground - Long Osborn(? sorry not really sure what to make of the word sound) Street
> 
> 2. having done all the introduction, falco sees how kogarasumaru reacts after having known that they will be fighting ex-SF... kazu is taking it as a joke, onigiri doesnt care and is havingf ero-dreams of his own "-_-, nakayama and emily is wondering why they are there and wants to go back quick while most importantly, agito and ikki is insanely happy from the depths of their heart for being to fight the ex-SF as a measure of their abilities now...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 7, 2008)

also, i heard that OG had his picture put up on wikipedia... for ny1 thats interested.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 7, 2008)

You can see his pic in a lot of different japanese sites, he's kinda young with blond hair (dyed of course xD), kinda reminds me of Nomura


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 7, 2008)

Another awesome chapter it seems.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 7, 2008)

Hibari said:


> Agito is just shy.



Agreed. I don't think he's "asexual" but I do think he's not focused on girls, atleast rite now.


----------



## insomniac666 (Aug 7, 2008)

these chapters seem AWESOME, man I wanna see them scanlated


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 7, 2008)

*AG_212 and 213 raws *


> JEZUS FUCKING CHRIST.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 7, 2008)

So we mentioned it before, but for the sake of conversation, what match-ups do u see happening and which ones are u lookin forward to?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the raws...I wanted to rep ya but apparently I've repped you way too much...

EDIT: 

*@T-2-T:* I have no idea. I just want to see S-F fight.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 7, 2008)

I see it this way:
Sora vs Ikki
Spitfire vs Kazu
Kilik vs Buccha (I dont see it happening any other matchup for these 2)
Kalco vs Agito
Dontores vs Onigiri (Cant wait to see that happen if it does XD)
Ringo vs Emily

Since its a balloon match, I doubt that they'll focus on the 1 on 1s, but I still feel that there will be some level of individual fights.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 8, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> I see it this way:
> Sora vs Ikki
> Spitfire vs Kazu
> Kilik vs Buccha (I dont see it happening any other matchup for these 2)
> ...


 spitefire and ine wont participate they switched out for sora and kilik


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 8, 2008)

^^^  WAT?! seriously? Y wth would spitfire switchout. NOT COOL!!!  
I kne ine switched out, but not spitfire. So who else is in beside spitfire?


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 8, 2008)

its gonna be gd when they see ikki's, kazu's, agito's moves especially... they should be like WTF!! what the h**** goin on here!! 

or something like that 
*
EDIT:* some more summary from chap 213, again by whatever181
*Spoiler*: __ 





> btw, i didnt mention this but, spitfire and ine will be switched out for kiriku and sora to participate... so i guess no spitfire action then :S
> 
> also, the 2 blurred out bottom panel which i didnt manage to make out in the cam-quality raw mentions that rika wants to kill them all and that she says the younger brother she has at home also sometimes does pranks like that (age of what? 8? )


----------



## Ooter (Aug 9, 2008)

cant wait..... and cant help but moan!! theyre taking damn long!!


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 9, 2008)

did u guys notice agito using the fang regalia in the last page


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 9, 2008)

I know it is quite the wait, and with it being this good of a chapter, it just makes it even harder.


----------



## Archangel The Best (Aug 10, 2008)

hay to every one. I'm new here. I'm reading in Naruto forum for January, but toooooo lazy to write . Anyway I was thinking maybe iki will fight Kilik & Sora both, because one betray him so badly and the other because saying he is useless(in the end of the meeting "in the top of tower"(to hard to remeber the name of the tower) kilk said that ikki don't have regalia neither he is king so you get the point. 

And I have one quastion: in the fight with kazo did ikki wear ATs. I remember that it was said bay someone that ikki was wearing At's but when he took the costume of the devil off i can't see even to the end of the battle.

Also ikki team have three king : storm king, flame king , fang king for now.

And what do you think About Sora and Rika. I still think that he love her, but then kilik also seem to lake her. I gues that only author can tell. 

I just love Air gear.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 10, 2008)

At least they a good job cleaning it i hope FH keeps on scaning it xD


----------



## Archangel The Best (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry to ask but can someone tell me the copples because a can't undurstand it. .I konw I am dumb but nothing i can do.

And Also in the end wicth of those three sumca, ringo and the ather girl from tool tool to ikki really likes? I also think(my opinion) that kazu will ask spitfire to fight with him. What also will be interesting is if ex SF will talk with ikki team. Ikki can ask directly sora is he traitor in the moment, because its seem that they can tell(Rika talking for her little brother) So way not. 

I can't wait. I want to know about lind, see the storm regalia, see the both fights, but there us a little problem  It will take vast amount of time dammmm iiittttt!!!!!

And picture is showing Rika=Sora 

In may opinion ikki is really strong. I think he would be just fine without regalia this match

I'm personally for SoraRika & IkkiRingo althought Ringo lie all the time. In the end If isn't Ringo looks like she kind of deserve it don't you think so?


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok 212 was a good chapter, but I have one question


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that guy who drugs them Falco or somebody from SF? Or is it just some random guy?


----------



## Archangel The Best (Aug 10, 2008)

He was a member of sliping forest. 

that great 
that great 
Agito saing that he is former comrade to simca so he was a member, but I'm saying "was" Because from his words "when I was here" so that mean he probably dont's practis ats look how he look.(Its About the Computer man not Agito)
But In Air gear How you look almost don't mean anything. All most the tame this Air Gear your look define wath stile of tricks you play.

I read Naruto & Bleach(One Full Year) Soul Eater, Blazer Drive(This is one of the best), Satan O part hunter(Just LOve it) Full Metal Alchimist Farry Tail(From Yesterday) And Air Gear From A week and Is The best manga Number One.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 10, 2008)

Hope FH scanslates 213 fast. I still haven't been able to see the raw.  Somebody put it up for online viewin' or somethin'!



Crossclowned12 said:


> Ok 212 was a good chapter, but I have one question
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



It was Falco.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dang he really didn't take care of himself


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 11, 2008)

SaiST said:


> Hope FH scanslates 213 fast. I still haven't been able to see the raw.  Somebody put it up for online viewin' or somethin'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chap 213 raw is here


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Aug 11, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> chap 213 raw is here



Thanks for that


----------



## spaZ (Aug 11, 2008)

Athrum said:


> At least they a good job cleaning it i hope FH keeps on scaning it xD



They did a horrible job cleaning that raw.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 11, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> chap 213 raw is here


Already got it. Problem is, my PC's dead... So I can't make with the extracting and the reading. 

S'why I requested online viewing. It's all I can do on the PS3's web browser.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 11, 2008)

Link removed

I saw this page again and for some reason, it reminded me of Hyrule Castle from Super Smash Brothers. Random. Yeah. I know.

But it just gave me this feeling of surging excitement. I am so stoked to see how strong the old SF really was. 

And I wonder if Sora was stronger before or after (as he is now) Kilik's betrayal.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 11, 2008)

spaZ said:


> They did a horrible job cleaning that raw.



Compared to Kuu and Scum yeah, but since we've only getting Sora lately this looks like heaven xD


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 11, 2008)

SaiST said:


> Already got it. Problem is, my PC's dead... So I can't make with the extracting and the reading.
> 
> S'why I requested online viewing. It's all I can do on the PS3's web browser.



*chapter 213 ONLINE READABLE Chinese scan
*hanabiuchiha


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 11, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> Attention everyone who's on this thread, dont go to this site if you want your bandwidth to die...
> 
> gixa, wheres the raw download man



temeh  i'm gonna hit you yeh... TING!!!!!!!!

chap 213 raw links Link removed


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 11, 2008)

213 trans ^^


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Compared to Kuu and Scum yeah, but since we've only getting Sora lately this looks like heaven xD



LOL looks like shit to me. I am just going to wait for soras since FH fucked up the grays and lines pretty bad.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah the grays are indeed bad, sucks to see the background cleaned and the characters looking like an ink blot


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 12, 2008)

*213 scan !!!*


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Reincarnation


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 12, 2008)

there supposedly a 1 week break for all shonen manga this week?

meaning we get no AG chap?

i think its to do with the Bon festival followed by lanterns but thats just me...


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 12, 2008)

That was a new low for Air Gear. Virtual reality? What? And again, we have a guy who is going to give them nerve damage if they fail...

THIS IS A FUCKING SPORT ON INLINE SKATES! KILLING AND HANDICAPPING PEOPLE OVER IT MAKES NO SENSE!

It pains me to read this anymore, I have no idea why I do.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 12, 2008)

Man Air Gear just keeps getting better


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 12, 2008)

Best chapter in a long time at least for me.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 12, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> Best chapter in a long time at least for me.


Yeah it was really good


----------



## Athrum (Aug 12, 2008)

Yup really good, i love old S-F


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Yup really good, i love old S-F


Yeah Spit Fire was too badass and the first Rumble king was cool too


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 13, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Yup really good, i love old S-F


did u guys notice how small and undeveloped ine was back then


----------



## winter0105 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi, my dear friends. *Air Gear 213* has been released!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



In this chapter, there was not fight but only talk. But I still think it was a great chapter. heir dance thing was really something...Ihe way they provoked sora and kilik was just to much for me to take...It was really funny...

The new thorn queen and the old one are really hot. Well now once I think about it no one is ugly in air gear, girl wise. But man if you wanted to throw in a filler chapter this is a way to do it. I wonder how bad is gonna be in the beginning. They'll probably get owned.


----------



## blackness (Aug 13, 2008)

Awwwwweeeeesome???? I was expecting some boring match against some boring unknown team, but this is...

*BADASS!*


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 13, 2008)

Is it just me or is Blackburn (The Thunder King) and Dontores (The Rumble King) not getting enough panels. They said/did almost nothing.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 13, 2008)

Even Spit and Ine didn't say much.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 13, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Is it just me or is Blackburn (The Thunder King) and Dontores (The Rumble King) not getting enough panels. They said/did almost nothing.


I agree I want to see more Dontores (The Rumble King)


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 13, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Even Spit and Ine didn't say much.



True. But of all the former SF kings...the one we are most used to, with the possible exception of Sora, is Spitfire. Albeit, this Spitfire is different than the now deceased but current digital Spitfire. 

And Ine...wow...she _is_ underdeveloped. I didn't notice it until someone pointed it out...but then again, I wasn't paying attention to her. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

And also, I have 2 random and irrelevant questions to Air Gear...

I've asked the mods but they have yet to respond so I'll ask my good friends on the thread I most frequent...

1. I always hear about the Blender and the (Chatter)Box. I found the Box. *But where is the Blender???* Pardon me if I am asking a noob question but, believe me, I spent most of my time either in the Konoha Library, Konoha Library - Floor 2, and Konoha Library - TV Channel 12. It is only recently, and thankfully, that I have started spending time in the other forums and subforums. 

2. *Where is the "name change" thread???* I used the search function and got a list of random threads...


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually I think Spitfire and Falco knew who they were facing unlike the rest of SF, at least it seemed like it in one of the panels.

Ine and Spitfire have received enough development more so Spitfire than Ine, give me more black burn and dontorres.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 13, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And also, I have 2 random and irrelevant questions to Air Gear...
> 
> ...




name change thread ^^
I disagree, but hey

blender ^^
Cero


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 13, 2008)

*@Reincarnation:* Like my appreciation for Hisagi (who gave me this PIMPIN' Deus-Ex-Machina transparency), my appreciation for you grows...pretty much every day. Thank you. Good man.

*@Crossclowned:* I agree. I want more Blackburn, more Dontores, and more Falco.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 14, 2008)

i predict that ikki and kazu do a combo attack 

*"Flame Tornado" *for the win


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 14, 2008)

I laughed so hard when Onigiri caught that otaku's arm and gave him the reprimanding finger wag. All perverts should bow down and call Onigiri "sensei".


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh man, things are about to get extremely unrealistic. Specially since it'll be Sora going up against Ikki.

And, for those talking about more exposure for the others, give it time. It's only been a single chapter, of course the characters are going to focus on the ones they know first. The others will get their turn. Give it time.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh I'll wait. 

I just can get over how PIMP@$$ Blackburn's full metal suit and flowing cloak looks... pek 

Nue is nothing compared to Blackburn 

ARING TURN FANBOY I?!?!?!


----------



## .access timeco. (Aug 15, 2008)

Not exactly a fan of former Sleeping Forest (but the present one pwnz), so, to be honest, I am more curious to see the whole balloon thing.

Falco pwnz, though.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 15, 2008)

I am still waiting to reserve judgment on the current Sleeping Forest. 

There are still 2 mystery kings plus the one masked dude-Hangman (who could just be an honorary member of SF but is at least an acquaintance of Kilik).

Plus, I am not all that impressed by either Mikan or Ume abilities during the fight against Sora and Ikki (prior to the start of the Behemoth arc). 

Then again, that was so long ago...

Om was impressive but she got beat by Benkei (who is a possible Queen in her own right).

Gabishi got beat by Nue + Aeon Clock.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 15, 2008)

Well he got beat by 2 Kings so that isnt a surprise. The battle with Ikki and Sora even Ringo didn't do anything out of the ordinary i suppose it was on purpose..


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 15, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Gabishi got beat by Nue + Aeon Clock.



gabishi beat aeon clock and nue then got ambushed by nue during his fight with aeon


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 15, 2008)

what happening now?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2008)

Koga's been drugged and dropped in a virtual realm in order to get a pass into the tournament...after Ikki screwed up their entry.

In the realm they gotta be old school Sleeping Forest.


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 15, 2008)

oh yes that im kept up wid, cheers, but this thread has always somthing going on and just cant keep track lol


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 15, 2008)

^ dont need to keep up with thread 

i never do


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 15, 2008)

meh... -_-


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 16, 2008)

I try to keep up...needless to say, I've been falling behind lately. 

I used to be on top of things..."meh"...yeah, that 's about right.


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 16, 2008)

meh...-___-


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks lik Sora Scans back on the map and got some beef wit ppl at usual... Check out the last few post. Anyway, just hope that whoeva scans it, can get them out on time (w/ good quality for u guys who are picky), or atleast doesnt have a 3 week delay


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 16, 2008)

As long as someone gets me my Air Gear chapters in a reasonable, timely fashion in decent quality, I'll be happy.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 17, 2008)

^ pretty much same, were lucky to get chaps at all


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 17, 2008)

here here


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 17, 2008)

So there was no chapter this week, huh???

L-A-M-E.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, basically all the manga magazines were double issue this week :S


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 18, 2008)

Business on this thread is unusually slow...can't imagine why...


----------



## Brooke (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Hey Air Gear fans I searched this place out so I could get to talking about Air Gear.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 19, 2008)

Let's talk... 

I love Air Gear. It is my favorite manga but it is not the best manga I've read so far.


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 19, 2008)

oh rly, wowyy


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes. REALLY.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 19, 2008)

Need new Air Gear!


----------



## Brooke (Aug 20, 2008)

I like Air Gear alot,it is really cool.

The new chapter was awesome and I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 20, 2008)

in the next cuople of chapter we will witness a foursome between kazu emily kururu and ikki 

and O!G will do it


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

Why stop at a foursome when they can have a gangbang... 

Or, better yet, how about an orgy??? 

But O!G does not has the balls to do it. I am sure he's thought about it, even considered it but he needs to get a pair first and I don't mean ATs.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 20, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Why stop at a foursome when they can have a gangbang...
> 
> Or, better yet, how about an orgy???
> 
> But O!G does not has the balls to do it. I am sure he's thought about it, even considered it but he needs to get a pair first and I don't mean ATs.


an orgy huh ?

...i like it


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 20, 2008)

*chapter 214 spoilers*


> 謎のかけ声はさておき。
> やっぱりバトルシーン？は格好いいですねーーーーー　鼻血モンです（おいっ）
> 何だかブッチャさーんがやばい感じですが…イッキさすが主人公～見直した～って言うかすっげーーーーーーーもう、在り来たりな言葉しかないですよ
> そしてカズゥゥゥゥがいっぱい　幸せ…じゃなかった、みんなが驚くのもうなずけますね
> ...


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 20, 2008)

i heared that Athrum knows a lil jappanese


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 20, 2008)

If only I knew japanese maybe I should talk that instead of spanish.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 20, 2008)

what i could understand from the romaji, was simply 2 things, everyone is surprised about something and that some sort of attack is launched.

thats not much of a translation i know


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 20, 2008)

this is all i could get whhile asking around for a summary 



> Things I was able to get: It's a new battle scene.
> Everyone surprised. Somebody sleeping in the wood O_o Somebody was called back to gymnasium.
> The rest is spoiler guy exitement.





> Not too sure if it's related to 214
> All it's saying is the battle scene was great. The person has given a second opinon on Ikki and has started to like his character. Buccha seems to be in trouble. Kazu was not satisfied that much.




i would appreciate it if u guys could +rep Hatifnatten i promised him rep from u guys 

since he was so kind to help out ^^


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

Hatifnatten: Sure. He's the one that does the weekly Naruto spoiler translations in the Konoha Library, right???


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 20, 2008)

just repped the guy... hopefully the raw shud surface soon


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 20, 2008)

Repped as well, yeah hopefully I need some Air Gear.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

Man. So this is what happens when people don't get their dose of caffeine. 

I feel agitated and I keep checking this thread like once every 20-30 minutes for like the past 7 hours.


----------



## Gemini II (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi to everybody, I'm froom Italy and I love this manga  

I've soon felt in the spoiler trap... I was too curious to know about the story!!! here in Italy we are at 13th volume ;_;


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 21, 2008)

then let me give ya some rep for being a AG fan


----------



## Archangel The Best (Aug 21, 2008)

Gays can you tell me sait from which I can donwload the raws when they are released. Sorry being of topic for that.

I don't think that we will see them faight in this chapter. 90% I'm sure that this chapter will be only talk. Fight maybe will start next chapter 

The fights I predict:

Ikki VS Sora & kilik
Kazu VS SpFIRe
Agito VS Falco
Bucha VS Rumble king dontores or black burn.
Emily VS Rika(This battle what last more than 5 pages) or Origi Vs Rika. I ReaLY ReaLY ReaLY ReaLY ReaLY want to see that. It will be in my top ten battles for sure.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Aug 21, 2008)

hey i got a question lol, what chapter was when ikki and the gang tried to make their base on the railroads(not sure if they were railroads) and all of the at riders showed up and ikki got owned by this guy in a mask? the guy took ikki's face and thew him face first into the ground?


----------



## Gemini II (Aug 21, 2008)

I've lost something in the last chapters... Why emily is in the team????

ONIGIRI VS RIKA XD it must be the best challange xD


----------



## Archangel The Best (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry for my english. Sometimes I really make sully mistakes. Sorryp. Reincarnation who is your favorite charater. Main Ikki & Sora and Thanks a lot for the link. Mersi(Means thanks but said on Bulgarian)


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 21, 2008)

Archangel The Best said:


> Sorry for my english. Sometimes I really make sully mistakes. Sorryp. Reincarnation who is your favorite charater. Main Ikki & Sora and Thanks a lot for the link. Mersi(Means thanks but said on Bulgarian)


Kazu, Aeon Clock, and Spitfire


FLAME HEADS


----------



## Archangel The Best (Aug 21, 2008)

SO if spit isnt going to fight do you think that kazu will ask him? I think soo. And black burn doesnt it look like spit. I think they are twins. . Probably I'm wrong but we will see.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 21, 2008)

Archangel The Best said:


> SO if spit isnt going to fight do you think that kazu will ask him? I think soo. And black burn doesnt it look like spit. I think they are twins. . Probably I'm wrong but we will see.


his goal is to defeat nike so im sure it would really matter as long as kilik playing


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 21, 2008)

since the chapter hasnt come out yet u guys might wanna keep an eye out for this site because more than likely will be getting a chineas scan first ^^

and remeber it  's a very slow site 

*Link*


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 21, 2008)

Slow sites...yuckkkk

High Bandwith FTW!!!


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 22, 2008)

bah...this chapter better be good


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

oO, sounds like I should read up on some chapters.. havnt read for a little while when ikki fought kazu, it was just going kinda slow and.. to be honest, the chapters were kinda hard to follow.  I was having a hard time trying to figure things out.  I do hope eventually they'll continue or redo the anime properly...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW , looks lik the thread is really growing fast. Now Im having trouble keeping up. AIR GEAR FTW!!!


----------



## Ooter (Aug 22, 2008)

i cant keep up with this manga its just something....


----------



## Athrum (Aug 22, 2008)

little spoiler from 214:
The battle starts, Dontores launches Kilik into the air which destroys part of the cathedral with the jade regalia, Sora and Black Ban use a wind+thunder mix to create a sort of lasers and attack Koga. Kazu picks a fight with Falco, falco's avatar seems to be a Crocodile instead of a shark he attack Kazu, Agito buts into the fight only to see his fangs sucked in by Dontores. Sleeping Forest mock Kogarasumaru for being extremely weak. End lol


----------



## Brooke (Aug 22, 2008)

Athrum said:


> little spoiler from 214:
> The battle starts, Dontores launches Kilik into the air which destroys part of the cathedral with the jade regalia, Sora and Black Ban use a wind+thunder mix to create a sort of lasers and attack Koga. Kazu picks a fight with Falco, falco's avatar seems to be a Crocodile instead of a shark he attack Kazu, Agito buts into the fight only to see his fangs sucked in by Dontores. Sleeping Forest mock Kogarasumaru for being extremely weak. End lol



It's cool to see that sleeping forest has combo attacks.Maybe after this Kogarasumaru will pick up on it and create some combo's of there own.

It is sad that sleeping forest mocks them.I don't count them out just yet though.Ikki,Agito,and Kazu have some tricks up there sleeve I am sure.Maybe we can see some growth from Bacha and Onigiri also.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 22, 2008)

According to what i read Buccha and Onigiri dont do squat this chapter xD


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 22, 2008)

Athrum said:


> little spoiler from 214:
> The battle starts, Dontores launches Kilik into the air which destroys part of the cathedral with the jade regalia, Sora and Black Ban use a wind+thunder mix to create a sort of lasers and attack Koga. Kazu picks a fight with Falco, falco's avatar seems to be a Crocodile instead of a shark he attack Kazu, Agito buts into the fight only to see his fangs sucked in by Dontores. Sleeping Forest mock Kogarasumaru for being extremely weak. End lol


thanks Athrum this sounds like a great chapter ^^


----------



## Archangel The Best (Aug 22, 2008)

But we haven't seen ikki yet and other thing even Kazu and agito being blown away sleeping forest make big mistace to uderestimate them. Seeing only one thing and jugging them to fast they are digging there own grawes. And one thing more. IF kogasumaru is going to make cobinate attack they must use ikki. Bucha, kazu and agito are perfect for ikki or rather he is perfect for them. In the battle Kazu VS Ikki  Ikki made strong techique that even kazu couldn't break. let's see the opptions:
First duet
Ikki & Bucha. Ikki have strainght, endurance speed and verry powerful tecniques(OG just open  the door to give us a tip about ikki with the kazu s faight, Same for Kazu)Bucha is incredible strong. From the spoilers it seem that Dontores is perfect Bucha(I ques). Ikki & Bucha  is perfect VS Donteres & Kilik. Don't you think. But if I have be honest it this duet I plays ot 3rd seat. For the ather fights  better option for Bucha is Kazu or Agito. In short Perfect Strong & Strong or Storng VS Speed For this Combination.

Second Ikki & Agito. They made really good duet in the behemot Fight. Well we all know that Agito is strating to lose his endurence in the fight, but he has rise the level of his techniques. I expect That this fight will be the key battle for him and after that I what to see him killer mashine again. When the problem with Lind is finished he will be back in track. 
Anyway Agito and ikki are good oponet for falco and dontores or kilik & Sora I place it 2nd

And third duet who takes first place is Ikki and kazu. They are perfect for all combination except verry verry storng and edurabel duets. Speed duets dont have a chance. 
About Kazu I don't think that falco is the best opponet for him. May be Black Burn. Due to fact that kazu can use time it will be perfecrt to distract Bl. B. and not use his thunder regalia corect. Otherwise you risk to become fray chicken. 
Reicarnation I will appreciate to hear what you think that battle and for the ather battles if you want since i respect your oppinion, and because Kazu is one of your favorite character.

About Origi he is perfect match for the girls even rika. But in the ather fights he is dead meat

About Emily I can't think something

Sorry for the long post. I hope you like it.


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 22, 2008)

raw plz -_-...


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 22, 2008)

thx athrum for spoiler. it seems both sides have yet to get serious, thats gd, seems like tha battle shoudnt end too quickly


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 22, 2008)

^^^EYESHIELD is AWESOME!!! nice sig
---
Anyway, I want to see Buccha pwn some... seriously, its long overdue. The combo attacks sound CRZY. Some1 mentioned it earlier, but an Ikki + Kazu combo would b wicked. FLAME TORNADO FTW!!! 
Or mayb FLAMING FANG!!! 
OR FLAMING FANG-FILL TORNADO!!! OMG! I juss blew my mind


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 23, 2008)

buccha shud do a potemkin busta, KO everyone XD UUUUNIIII!!


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 23, 2008)

*Chapter 214 Raw ^^*

Link removed 


thanks to the guys over at Ritual Scans


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*KAZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Brooke (Aug 23, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *KAZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell Yeah! looks like Kazu decided to kick it up a notch!


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Epic RAW is epic.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 23, 2008)

^damn straight it is


----------



## Six* (Aug 23, 2008)

DAMMNNN!!!!

...haven't seen it yet. 

*DLs*


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 23, 2008)

OG DOES IT AGIAN!!!

*too many roman cancels and lvl3s....*


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 23, 2008)

^ not to mention kage bunshins and dynamic entry


----------



## Athrum (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow that japanese midget who live in my close was actually accurate about some things of the chapter. I guess i have to keep feeding him xD
So those thing in Dontores arms are not speakers like i thought but the actual rumble regalia, that's cool. Now i want to see the old Gigaers Fang.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 23, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Wow that japanese midget who live in my close was actually accurate about some things of the chapter. I guess i have to keep feeding him xD
> So those thing in Dontores arms are not speakers like i thought but the actual rumble regalia, that's cool. Now i want to see the old Gigaers Fang.


 really so he weres his regalia on his hands rather than his AT ???

oh and do u know if kazu's trick was given a name ???


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 23, 2008)

i dont think i like ikki anymore 

YOU DONT TOUCH EMILY


----------



## Six* (Aug 23, 2008)

lol, he slapped her.


----------



## Brooke (Aug 23, 2008)

I liked the chap very cool,I love how they get all gooey when Sleeping compliments them.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 23, 2008)

Six said:


> lol, he slapped her.


kazu will kick his ass soon


----------



## Six* (Aug 23, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> kazu will kick his ass soon


But kazu is to Ikki... what Akito is to Ikki.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 23, 2008)

Six said:


> But kazu is to Ikki... what Akito is to Ikki.


As if 


...but now that i think about it, he didnt really slap her ass since  they were in a virtual world


----------



## Six* (Aug 24, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> As if
> 
> 
> ...but now that i think about it, he didnt really slap her ass since  they were in a virtual world


He placed his finger where?


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 24, 2008)

Six said:


> He placed his finger where?


what do u mean


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 24, 2008)

DID KAZU JUSS MAKE SHADOW CLONES?!


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 24, 2008)

how mant of u guys here have accounts over at sora scans ????


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 24, 2008)

i go to sleep and wake up to an almost instant scan of chap 214...


----------



## SaiST (Aug 24, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> i dont think i like ikki anymore
> 
> YOU DONT TOUCH EMILY


Ikki touches anything he wants! Because he's *Ikki!* Your food is his food! Your bed is his bed! Your woman is *his* woman! *RAWR!* </Ikki fanboy'n>

Anyways, fun chapter. Spoiler summary gave us the wrong impression about Kogarasumaru's performance, and Sleeping Forest's opinion of them though--the hell is up with that? But... Kogarasumaru's top three are the only ones doing anything(unless Rika found Buccha's toughness impressive somehow)--*again*. Let Buccha and Emily have some fun too! 

-lulz @ Ikki feeling both shock and threatened at Kazu being impressive. Seems Ikki's starting to recognize Kazu as more of a rival.

-I thought at least Sora would show a more interesting reaction to Ikki's use of Infinity Atmosphere, he's using similar tricks after all. Speakin' of, thought it was intersting that Ikki's wall of wind could stop a combined attack from the Regalia of Sora and Black Burn.

-And on the subject of the Wind Regalia. Anybody else notice that Sora activated the core of his for that combination attack? O!G didn't really give us a good look at it though. :/


----------



## Archangel The Best (Aug 24, 2008)

I haven't read the hole discussion so i apologize is someone had sad it:

Agito is falco brother. You said that falco is crocodile so Here a link:
Link removed 
Last pannel. Goooooo ikki
And what happen to bucha? Did he bleeded in the reality or in the illusion?


----------



## Athrum (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, when i read about it the dude clearly said that S-F weren't impressed by Koga bu that was wrong. Also he said that Falco had a Crocodile avatar as opposed to Agitos's Shark, that seemed to be wrong also. The rest was right though so i don't know why he made up that stuff lol


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 24, 2008)

SaiST said:


> Ikki touches anything he wants! Because he's *Ikki!* Your food is his food! Your bed is his bed! Your woman is *his* woman! *RAWR!* </Ikki fanboy'n>


*DIE !!!!!!!*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 25, 2008)

That combo attack with Sora and Blackburn was insane. Also it was cool seeing the Gem regalia being used offensively. I suppose he brought down that building with high frequency vibrations. I always laugh when Kazu takes it up a notch, since it's always completely out-of-the-blue. First disappearing, then flame road, then time, then after burner, now this. He's really good at surprising people. What he is lacking though is a real attacking trick. All his tricks so far are movement related


----------



## Brooke (Aug 25, 2008)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> That combo attack with Sora and Blackburn was insane. Also it was cool seeing the Gem regalia being used offensively. I suppose he brought down that building with high frequency vibrations. I always laugh when Kazu takes it up a notch, since it's always completely out-of-the-blue. First disappearing, then flame road, then time, then after burner, now this. He's really good at surprising people. What he is lacking though is a real attacking trick. All his tricks so far are movement related



Well if he has the actual Flame Regalia I am sure he would be able to be super offensive.


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 25, 2008)

HEAVEN OR HELL

DUEL 2

LETS ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 25, 2008)

I just read this chapter and my nuts went dry...


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 25, 2008)

and we had to know that because????


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 25, 2008)

I was joking...sheesh...it was just to show that my excitement had surpassed my orgasmic limit...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^  tmi buddy, tmi. I know it was exciting, but geez


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 25, 2008)

I was _just_ kidding people...or was I???


----------



## Brooke (Aug 25, 2008)

Lol seems that the talk of ejaculation is frowned upon by the Air Gear fans.What a sad sad day this has become.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 25, 2008)

Strange considering how ecchi this manga is...

and for the last time...I DID NOT EJACULATE.

I AM A VIRGIN (even in that respect). And rather proud of my innocence.


----------



## Brooke (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah lol that is true.

Ahh well good for you,more power to ya.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 26, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Strange considering how ecchi this manga is...
> 
> and for the last time...I DID NOT EJACULATE.
> 
> I AM A VIRGIN (even in that respect). And rather proud of my innocence.



Even in that aspect? Wow, you must be made of iron


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 26, 2008)

*@Athrum:* I wouldn't say iron but yeah, I've got a lot of self-control when it comes to things like that. I just learned from the mistakes some of my friends made...some hilarious others not so much...

*@Brooke:* Why thank you...if indeed it was a compliment.


----------



## Brooke (Aug 26, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *@Athrum:* I wouldn't say iron but yeah, I've got a lot of self-control when it comes to things like that. I just learned from the mistakes some of my friends made...some hilarious others not so much...
> 
> *@Brooke:* Why thank you...if indeed it was a compliment.



Yeah yeah I did mean it in a good way.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 26, 2008)

Not a bad manga, but it has a bit to much overdoing a "sport" to become serious imo

I must admit good fanservice with Simka & Rika etc. there


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 27, 2008)

*@Akatora:* Have you been keeping up with it??? Or did you stop after a point.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

*CHAPTER 215 SPOILERS*. thx to Sabre for finding them.
*Spoiler*: __ 





sabret00the said:


> I spent the whole day searching 2ch for a Trick 215 spoiler and by chanced checked Piero's blog to find one:
> 
> All i could make out is that Ikki and Kazu are laughing at someone and then do a combo attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the spoilers mate...

And yeah...wow...they are confusing...


----------



## Brooke (Aug 27, 2008)

Kazu vs Killik sounds freakin awesome if it is for real.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 27, 2008)

My only problem with that match-up is that Kilik is the strongest of the Gravity Children. 

And if Kilik wants, he can own Kazu at any moment especially since Kazu does not have the Flame Regalia.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 27, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> My only problem with that match-up is that Kilik is the strongest of the Gravity Children.


And assuming Kazu goes against him, and at least fights well against him, it will say a *lot* about the strength of Kogarasumaru's top three, since Kazu is still(and will probably remain) the weakest of them.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 27, 2008)

I am not sure that Kazu is the weakest of the all...he is definitely stronger than Emily and Onigiri. But yes...I agree that if Kazu has a strong performance against Kilik, then we can expect even more from Kogarasumaru's top three.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> I am not sure that Kazu is the weakest of the all...he is definitely stronger than Emily and Onigiri. But yes...I agree that if Kazu has a strong performance against Kilik, then we can expect even more from Kogarasumaru's top three.


ikki fanboy  - was just sayin that kazu is the weakest of koga's top 3 riders and not koga as a whole. hes deffo stronger than emily and onigiri, dunno bout buccha yet since he hasnt had a good performance to show results for lol.

im hoping for some more insane combo attacks


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Aug 27, 2008)

These spoilers show interesting developments to the point that I am really excited for the release now


----------



## Akatora (Aug 27, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *@Akatora:* Have you been keeping up with it??? Or did you stop after a point.



I stoped reading airgear around 2 years ago, but have since skimmed a couple of chapters here and there.

So when the stuff I found the most interesting came I read that, 


I think it was a bit after the guy who roll on his head had his battle with a girl with lots of tattoos.
Then I saw a good looking new character with a "lap"(old wound?) on the head


As for old fav characters: Rika, Sora, Simka and the blond haird guy that was Ikki's friend from chapter 1.
After seeing some clips from the anime Spitfire grew on me, In the manga I sometimes found myself question if he was a guy or a girl to be honest ^^'


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

LQ cam raw chapter 215 
Link removed


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

*EDIT:* LQ cam raw chapter 215 
Link removed

this chap lacked action, but spitfire more than made up for it with his antics 

and by the looks of it... we have a very interesting versus line up, i wonder how buccha will fair


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 27, 2008)

art was fantastic as always tho. had no idea what was going on tho


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

^ thats cos u cant read japanese temeh 
i could make out a couple of lines, especially spitfires  but other than that


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 27, 2008)

meh, i just wanna play mvc2 and watch some OP now


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

^ then go watch some OP


----------



## SaiST (Aug 27, 2008)

... I wanna see...


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

ill try and upload the raw to mangavolume.com

shud be viewable from ps3

edit: uploaded to mangavolume... but its taking ages to be verified lol

im uploading each image to imageshack instead.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

*heres the chapter SaiST* 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Original Image
Original Image
Original Image
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 27, 2008)

This mini-arc convinced me that someone needs to remake the Air Gear anime which was NOTHING compared to the manga. Gixa, I know you loved the anime and it was what got you interested in the manga but even you can't deny that 

the manga art >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the anime art.

I want the animated series to be faithful to the manga in plot and I want the anime art to be an EXACTLY like the art of the manga. It would be hard to pull off but it is not impossible. 

If Air Gear got remade (and with Code Geass/Death Note/TTGL like animation), it would easily be one of the most popular animes ever. It's got just about everything in my opinion.

_____________________​
*@Akatora:* Yeah. I've heard the same from some other people. It's usually this "shit just got serious" or the storyline became confusing (which I do agree with for a few chapters) or that this manga is just nothing but pretty pages (which is true at times). 

Regardless, you are always welcome on this thread. Just stop by from time to time and post something.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

the manga art is better than the anime art hands down 

but i never like an anime for its art lol. its always the fact that its _animated_ that makes my day... the ost, especially for AG i think is what made the anime a solid win for me.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 27, 2008)

Ahhh...I see...

When I watch an anime, I judge it for everything from plot to animation to characters to originality and so on...

But yes, I have to say, I really liked some of the songs on the OST. In fact, I remember reading somewhere that the OST was quite popular and one of the strong points for the anime.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 27, 2008)

the ost was very popular ye. a shame no ones tried to redo the anime though.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 28, 2008)

gixa is great! Great is gixa!


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 28, 2008)

SaiST said:


> gixa is great! Great is gixa!




chap 215 summary by whatever181 per norm 
*Spoiler*: __ 





> in c215, kogarasumaru is glad that ex-SF are surprised at their fighting abilities even though they had to sacrifice some of their battle team info for it (who's riding what road etc) and as expected, the ever-cautious kiriku decides to not underestimate the opponent and to change their battle strategy to a direct ballon attacking formation to prevent surprises that kogarasumaru is hiding up their sleeves...
> 
> spitfire then makes a comparison of the the balloon and a team... of how the freedom the balloon has is made up of many unseeable things such as the flow of the wind, speed and pressure while the team is made up of team effort, courage, time, strategy, cooperation and leadership etc... and all these unseeable things finally makes up what man calls the "freedom" of movement...falco then says for kogarasumaru to show him everything about their team till the end, be it everything mentioned previously and also their pain, their thoughts/hope...
> 
> ...


----------



## Athrum (Aug 28, 2008)

I like to see Emily in an all out battle as this one, hope this keeps up, im tired of onigiri anyway. Besides Emily looks really hot in koga's outfit.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Stop time.  Grab balloon would be hilarious right about now.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^ Oh, I know. I am surprised this hasn't happened yet or, at the very least, attempted. 

But I'm sure Spitfire can cancel the time-stop since he is the original Flame King after all. Also, I'm sure all the guys can break out of the time-stop even if with difficulty.


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 28, 2008)

i still have no idea wtf is going on :S


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 28, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Stop time.  Grab balloon would be hilarious right about now.


exactly 

@darko ~ temeh, iikah gen ni shiro


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 28, 2008)

is something suppost to happen?


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 28, 2008)

^ yes.

a flame burst combo linked with agito's mega fang and ikki's crazy phantom skeletons.

hopefully some crazy attack like that will show up


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 28, 2008)

buccha shud do a potemkin busta for once, i wanna see how he does it wid his malding flab style xD

onigri.............................................................................................................
shud go pig on rika-ni


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 28, 2008)

^ buccha would look hella funny if he did a bustaa lol
and as for onigiri... his smell road should prove worthy against some female riders... unless he gets a beatdown before it happens


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 28, 2008)

it all depends if he has a funney arse move up his sleve or his fat arse is the weapon xD

there shud be some sora sora sora! or ARE U OKEYYY or MUWHATA!!


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 28, 2008)

how bout pechabukki sabuken lol
also considering emily's current riding ability... she shud be able to pull out some tricks, no?
im hoping for a cat fight between rika and her, shud be interesting if it happens


----------



## Athrum (Aug 28, 2008)

When they grab the ballon? Its supposed to have a code which in turn opens a box with an antidote, if they don't take it in 30m their brains will kinda rot lol


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 28, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I like to see Emily in an all out battle as this one, hope this keeps up, im tired of onigiri anyway. Besides Emily looks really hot in koga's outfit.



I can almost guarantee u guys that Onigiri is the panther... this is going to b hilarious.... Im so amped up from this chapter


----------



## Kepa (Aug 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> also considering emily's current riding ability... she shud be able to pull out some tricks, no?
> im hoping for a cat fight between rika and her, shud be interesting if it happens


the way she was whining at the beginning of this fight about "how weak she is" makes me think Oh!great is thinking about boosting her skills this battle before the grand finale.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

Kepa said:


> the way she was whining at the beginning of this fight about "how weak she is" makes me think Oh!great is thinking about boosting her skills this battle before the grand finale.



But that boost has to be believable...

she can't go from being a semi-substitute regular to a sudden Queen of her own road...

if O!G did that...


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 28, 2008)

Kepa said:


> the way she was whining at the beginning of this fight about "how weak she is" makes me think Oh!great is thinking about boosting her skills this battle before the grand finale.


ye, all the members of koga should get some sorta boost/something outta all this cos otherwise its a pointless arc besides being able to go up against ol' skool SF


stud_muffin22 said:


> if O!G did that...



i would so jump for joy


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

That would beat Naruto magically learning his father's legendary Hiraishin or Sasuke all of a sudden learning how to do the PMS technique known only by Madara Uchiha. In other words, it would be retarded.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 29, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> That would beat Naruto magically learning his father's legendary Hiraishin or Sasuke all of a sudden learning how to do the PMS technique known only by Madara Uchiha. In other words, it would be retarded.



nah, it woudnt beat those 2 things tbh but its OG were talking about here , anything could, can and will happen. she doesnt have to become a queen and have a her own road, but an underdog coming through with something big is bound to happen.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks mate...mediafire FTW. 

I don't mind if Emily becomes a Queen in due time...I just want it to be believable...

But yeah, if she begins to contribute more toward Kogarasumaru's success (and I don't mean emotionally), then I have no problem with her steadily becoming stronger as the tournament progresses.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 30, 2008)

^ cool, scan


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 30, 2008)

215 already? sheesh...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 31, 2008)

View 215 online here


----------



## Brooke (Aug 31, 2008)

ha ha new chap was awesome I have the feeling that Onigiri is the Panther only because he is easily looked over by people.Stronger opponents won't give him a second look which is good cause it means he is perfect for the Panther position.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow...OG must have an anal fetish...cause this chapter seemed to...ummm....center around it a lot...

And I loved Ikki's Death Note reference...


----------



## Athrum (Aug 31, 2008)

Actually that was a mistranslation by the dude lol xD


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh was it???

What was it supposed to be???

Cause the part about showing assholes so it could be penetrated and then gouged out to reveal the intestines was very disturbing...

And then there was Spitfire's whole conversation (with Ine standing next to him and Yayoi floating/flying on a bird nearby)...that was also rather ickyyyyy


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 31, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Actually that was a mistranslation by the dude lol xD



ye it was lol

although he does explain why he translated it the way he did in the ending credits thingy on the last page


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm wondering who the panthers in each team are. I wouldn't be surprised if Onigiri is one, since no one would suspect him, and it would certainly make him central to the team again. I suspect Emily is the decoy.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 31, 2008)

^^^ y is it that when i say it, i get completely ignored..... Ill say it again... I GUARANTEE u onigiri is the panther... if not its Emily
---
BTW, for some reason I feel that OG has a love/hate relationship wit Buccha. Wheneva Koga is training/getting a pep talk, Buccha is always look upon wit high expectations, but wheneva OG draws him in a match, he's always getting PWND. WTH is up wit that? When Koga "impressed" former SF, all he did was get the blood knocked out of him by Rika... Am i the only 1 noticing this trend?


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2008)

The old fang king sure let himself go....


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 1, 2008)

^^^ cuz he cant ride anymore... he said that his nerves got damaged from that poison he used on Koga


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 1, 2008)

*@T-2-T:* Yeah, I feel you bro. 

I know you like Buccha a lot but he didn't seem that impressive.

I guess one could say that it was impressive that he is still standing after being slashed by Rika...because when Ikki fought Rika, I remember her saying that most of her opponents would just be corpses on the ground within seconds of her strike.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 1, 2008)

a prediction i made awhile back on Sora Scans ^^



Reincarnation said:


> lol man no one is gonna die ^^
> 
> IMO koga will get stomped (but not to bad hopefully)and everything will come down to wether or not falco beileves in them or not
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 2, 2008)

I hear you but I really hope he doesn't do it...

The other characters need to demonstrate their improvement or their future successes, if any, will not believable and/or convincing.


----------



## Foolish Brother (Sep 2, 2008)

The current fight is visually stunning. Can't wait for the next chapter.

Also, let's hope Onigiri, Buccha and Emily get to show off in this fight. Improved smell road ftw?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 2, 2008)

theres a spoiler of sorts, saying air gear will be stop publishing in shonen weekly. although its most likely fake, i thought i'd share


----------



## Foolish Brother (Sep 2, 2008)

that sounds fake, yeah


----------



## Athrum (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, it doesn't say anything in Weekly Shonen's site about that, so i doubt it. The only Ag news there is that volume 22 will go on sale September 17th


----------



## spaZ (Sep 2, 2008)

Isn't Air Gear really popular though? I doubt it would get canceled.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 2, 2008)

^^^ Ding Ding Ding. We have a winner.

*@Foolish Brother:* Yes...the digital fight is visually stunning...I wish a really really good animation studio would animate this series...it would be 1,000 times more popular.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 2, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ Ding Ding Ding. We have a winner.
> 
> *@Foolish Brother:* Yes...the digital fight is visually stunning...I wish a really really good animation studio would animate this series...it would be 1,000 times more popular.


I keep running into you around here! Wssup man!

Ooh I have no clue why I haven't been to these parts of NF before. Absolutely love Ogure Ito's works (Read 2 so far)


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 2, 2008)

^ there is only 2 isnt there, unless he did some other ones?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 2, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ there is only 2 isnt there, unless he did some other ones?


* Engine Room (エンジンルーム)
    * 5 -Five-
    * Burn-Up Excess & W -Kōbou no Kizuna- (バーンナップエクセス＆ダブリュー　光芒の絆)
    * Tenjou Tenge (天上天下)
    * Himiko Den ~Koikai~ Gakumo no Akira (火魅子伝～恋解～ 臥雲の章)
    * Majin ~Devil~ (魔人～ＤＥＶＩＬ～)
    * Air Gear (エア・ギア)
    * Naked Star


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 2, 2008)

^  well thats a surprise lol
hes done quite a few


----------



## spaZ (Sep 2, 2008)

Most of its hentai.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 2, 2008)

Majin Devil is a 2 volume story with a Mitsuomi lookalike, very nice. Himiko-Den is a one volume manga. The rest is hentai xD


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 3, 2008)

so he did hentai also...

now that i think about it... its so obvious that he would have... kinda


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 3, 2008)

BEST. HENTAI. EVER!

I think it was called Silky Moon or something..


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 3, 2008)

no, it was Silky Whip!


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 3, 2008)

^ never heard of it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 3, 2008)

google it!


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 3, 2008)

its done by OG so it shoudnt be all that bad... might read it now


----------



## Athrum (Sep 3, 2008)

Well expect art similar to the beginnings of Tenjou Tenge. Also there is a Hentai where Bob and Nagi make a cameo xD


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 3, 2008)

^ cool, bob, nagi 

chapter 216 supposed spoiler 
*Spoiler*: __ 





> Trick:216
> 子烏丸は狩りに来た者を一人ずつ全員でぶちのめすことにした。
> 勝率の低いとされる作戦ながらもまず一人撃破、次は元・轟の王が相手。
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^ A BREAK?!?!?!?!?! 

In the middle of this fight??? Dam you O!G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But yeah, I knew that O!G did hentai (Silky Whip). But I didn't know that he did that much hentai...

But I guess it was to be expected...his art style is very popular...

*@CX:* LOL...what up yo??? Yeah, I keep bumping into your posts all over the forums too...I figured I would just leave you messages in your profile...you are bound to see them.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 3, 2008)

A great spoiler it seems but this sound of a break


----------



## Six* (Sep 3, 2008)

Uncertain time!?

OG sucks.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 4, 2008)

well it's been almost 2 years since he took a big break.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 4, 2008)

another interesting spoiler in french, thx to sabre again for the find
*Spoiler*: __ 





> This one comes courtesy of seki13 @ Ritual Scans who appears to have the chapter:
> 
> QUOTE:
> 
> ...


----------



## dark0samurai (Sep 4, 2008)

O!G deserves a break, his art style is awesome i have to say and i have no idea how he manages to get his deadlines on time, thats what i call hardwork


----------



## Athrum (Sep 4, 2008)

with 2 or 3 assistants


----------



## SaiST (Sep 4, 2008)

And drugs.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2008)

three to four people doing art that detailed weekly + the monthly weight that is TT is a bit of a burden.  But I thought OG had a break no less than 2 months ago.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 4, 2008)

OG took a small break early in the year ye... between 1-4 weeks i think... im sure he used the break to go to the US and also design that sc4 char - ashlotte.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 4, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> another interesting spoiler in french, thx to sabre again for the find



Ok, so what I can read from the french is that

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. It starts with Agito explaining to the rest of Koga something about the concept of the panther, and the rest of the positions in balloon. 
2. Ikki's being dumb as usual. He wishes it was a free for all/every man for themselves instead
3. OMG, emily attacks Dontores
4. now heres where my french gets rusty... Buccha makes a move and stops Dontores (he was called "Don" for short i think) and either revealed that don was the keeper or that he himself was the keeper or some1 who was trying to get there panther (YES BUCCHA FINALLY DOES SOMETHING RITE!!) and emily reveals something else that allows Kazu, Ikki, and Agito to emerge suddenly... The whole point of all of that was that Koga's strategy is to move and attack together as a team.
5. They reach Rika, Killik and Sora and they explain that they let Don get attack to reveal Koga's strategy (i think)
6. Rika is shocked and more anxious when sora "reassures" her that he would never use her as bait (I'm guessing the decoy). Rika then says she has faith in sora cuz she watches "how a person limps"? and not what they say
7. Don then says somthing about how he's going to block Koga with his regalia
END



Sorry for the ruff translation, but I havent taken french in over 4 yrs


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 4, 2008)

^ much appreciated


----------



## Hodor (Sep 4, 2008)

How's Air Gear been the last few chapters?  I havnt read since Ikki fought Kazu..

I find it hard to follow sometimes, very hard... I kinda wish they'd continue the anime sometime heh, might help to make some sense of everything.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 4, 2008)

since ikki fought kazu... its bin quite hectic tbh.

dont click if u dont want to be spoiled 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the GST has begun, koga ended up being disqualified from the tourney due to ikki's stupidness and now there fighting the old sleeping forest members in a virtual realistic world for not only a place in the tournament but also for there lives


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont want to be spoiled lol, I'll catch up soon.. I just cant go week by week with air gear, it's so fucking confusing sometimes.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 6, 2008)

*Chapter 216 Raw !!!*
Link removed


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 6, 2008)

^ appreciate the raw


----------



## Athrum (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow, Dontores always looked like a fat idiot but he is actually a BEAST.


----------



## Six* (Sep 6, 2008)

We are coming out 'Alive'.

lol, Ikki spoke english. xD


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 6, 2008)

I guess my "flaming fang-filled tornado" idea wasn't way off... instead it was a timestopped tornado fang! 
---
O yea, agreed, Don is a BEAST!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 7, 2008)

No more AG chaps for a few weeks...

chap 216 summary as usual by whatever181
*Spoiler*: __ 





> hey everyone, seems like this will be the last chapter until some time in the uncertain future
> 
> kogarasumaru's battle with the ex-SF continues in c216 with the ex-SF re-evaluating the opponent for the best strategy to victory... spitfire explains that "A-class" battle is different from the rest in that depending on where the wind blows, any side could actually win the match and hence its fun...
> 
> ...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 7, 2008)

ah, thanks 4 the trans!!


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 7, 2008)

he wasnt on the offense because ONIGIRI IS THE PANTHER!!! IM TELLING U MAN!!!


----------



## Athrum (Sep 8, 2008)

If Onigiri is the panther i'll stop reading the manga xD


----------



## Brooke (Sep 8, 2008)

Athrum said:


> If Onigiri is the panther i'll stop reading the manga xD



Why it is actually a really good idea.


----------



## dark0samurai (Sep 8, 2008)

Athrum said:


> If Onigiri is the panther i'll stop reading the manga xD



Id die of laugher of that happend lmao


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 8, 2008)

theres a gd chance onigiri cud be either or the panther/decoy, kazu's lil speech made it obvious that he should be the other one of the 2  at least i think


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 8, 2008)

Dude, I can bet money that Onigiri is the panther.  We already know that Buccha is the keeper and Emily is either another keeper, or IMO the ultimate (despite wat Ikki said, I KNO Buccha is keeper because he always brags about how much damage his body can take, so he's keeper). OG gave Onigiri a small frame when every1 was staring each other down, and Onigiri wasnt there when every1 was attacking Don. Its genius because he's going to b overlooked, so I kno Oni is the panther


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 8, 2008)

^ will be gd to see onigiri doing something for a change lol
and about emily being keeper... sounds reasonable seeing as how she held dontores in place for a short time.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 8, 2008)

In the midst of all the cool characters in the damn manga, the only char who sucks is the panther?! AWWW i sure hope not man.

Anyway on a different note, i read in a japanese forum that Ogure Saito is in a hospital, and everyone was worried about Oh great. Well i deduce that it's either his father or his son, if this info is real we may have a longer break than we think :S


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 8, 2008)

^ i heard something along the lines of hospital as well... definitely could be a while until the next chap unfortunately


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 8, 2008)

Quick questions, since I'm not so aware of wat happens in the back scenes. Does the mangaka write each new chapter week by week for the current week, or are they a few weeks ahead in terms of wats currently out?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 8, 2008)

^ normally depends on the mangaka and the ppl publishing the manga, so it varies with everyone.

not sure about AG.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 9, 2008)

They are always a few weeks ahead.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 9, 2008)

I was really blown off by the Yagami Raito connection in the last chapter xD


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 9, 2008)

Im really excited to see this scan when it releases


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 9, 2008)

Hopefully this thread doesn't slowly die as AG goes on break...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't worry, I'll make long ass posts...

I'll point out random things like the frame where O!G hinted that Sora and Rika had sex. In other words, I'll try to keep it interesting in the midst of boring times.


----------



## _Grimmjow (Sep 10, 2008)

How long will they be on a break for?! This is not good news.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 10, 2008)

not sure how long since we weren't given a specific date... all we can do is wait and see =/


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 10, 2008)

T_T

Sniff, Sniff...how am I gonna survive?!?!?!
*
@Gixa:* By the way, your avatar and sig, what manga is it from??? It looks familiar.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 10, 2008)

midnight secretary.

so sorascans are still scanning Ag right? i heard some of there old staff left etc...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 11, 2008)

YAY!!!! 216 scaned by Franky house.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 11, 2008)

^ beat me to it... from the scan this chap looks a whole lot better


----------



## BVB (Sep 11, 2008)

when does the break start?


----------



## Athrum (Sep 11, 2008)

It already started.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 11, 2008)

..... NO!!!!


----------



## Brooke (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome Chapter I really enjoyed it.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 12, 2008)

I lol'ed at the panel with Emily holding back Dontores. You go girl! I knew she had some strength. This proves that incident with Gabishi wasn't some weird fluke. I wondering about that invisible wall they ran into. It's probably related to the rumble regalia, though I'm curious as to how OhGreat is going to explain what is happening there. Anything like messing with air density should be child's play for Ikki to undo.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 12, 2008)

Dontores looks like a PIMP. He just seems like a stronger/better version of Buccha.

Also, there seems to be a difference (in design) between the current and original Rumble Regalia. 

If Yoshitsune (the current Rumble King) is somehow defeated, maybe he'll give the Rumble Regalia to Buccha. But I doubt it. Just wishful thinking. 

And Emily, my goodness...maybe she is Supergirl.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 12, 2008)

buccha gettin R regalia would be funny lol

although i'd rather see him having his own road rather than having someone else's (highly unlikely)


----------



## Athrum (Sep 14, 2008)

KICKASS COVER!!!!


----------



## spaZ (Sep 14, 2008)

Thats an old cover.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 14, 2008)

Dude it's from Volume 22 that's not even out yet.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Sep 14, 2008)

Very kickass indeed


----------



## spaZ (Sep 14, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Dude it's from Volume 22 that's not even out yet.


no its chapter 200 color spread.


----------



## _Grimmjow (Sep 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> no its chapter 200 color spread.



Who cares? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dark0samurai (Sep 15, 2008)

whats going on here?

has bucha managed the busta?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 15, 2008)

^ not yet. but it looks like dontores might go and do it for him


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2008)

Dontores is going to pull out Potemkin's wall overdrive and stun everyone.  Then while going for the follow up punch, Buccha's going to block and Buster.  But see, it's not over yet.  Donto is near a wall, so using AC+ mechanics, Buccha is going to false cancel into a neutral slash, followed by a ducking hard slash into a Kami Buster.  Since Donto burned his burst to bust out his overdrive last chapter, he's proper fucked.


...man I miss guilty gear.  *glares at broken ps2*


----------



## dark0samurai (Sep 15, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Dontores is going to pull out Potemkin's wall overdrive and stun everyone.  Then while going for the follow up punch, Buccha's going to block and Buster.  But see, it's not over yet.  Donto is near a wall, so using AC+ mechanics, Buccha is going to false cancel into a neutral slash, followed by a ducking hard slash into a Kami Buster.  Since Donto burned his burst to bust out his overdrive last chapter, he's proper fucked.
> 
> 
> ...man I miss guilty gear.  *glares at broken ps2*



UNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, BUCHAAAA, BUSTAAAAAAAAA

heheheheeee
thats the way man xD

u shud cone down to uk, theres a tourney soon in my hometown lol
which characters do you usually play as?

if we cud see this in action as in sprite action, that be ace, (works on 2dfighter maker 2002)


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 15, 2008)

^ what tourney?  lol

make a buccha sprite, wud be awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2008)

To the uk?  Heh, I'd be down for crossing the pond.  Oh man, I love tournies even if I ain't too great.  I actually play alot of people depending on my mood.  When I'm serious I play a defensive Slayer or a rushodown Sol.  

I usesd to play Ky and Chipp before they made them good again.  Then again, evereyone is viable these days.  Haha, Kazu sprite would be pretty easy.  Just lots of after images.


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2008)

how many scanned chapters have appeared since err the 'rape'/druglord/new religion arc with the flame regalia lost?


----------



## isanon (Sep 15, 2008)

many                  .


the scans are up to date


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 15, 2008)

about 10 chaps since the new religion and 17/18 after f regalia lost.
basically quite a few lol

@agmaster ~ might get workin on that kazu sprite  and also i play a decent ky although jam is probs my fave combo mechanic


----------



## Brooke (Sep 15, 2008)

I use Robo Ky,but only when he has the over heat option.


----------



## Akainu (Sep 15, 2008)

Dontores is just pimp. Seriously, the dude is about to kick some serious ass.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 17, 2008)

i saw that new volume cover and just had to get a new set made lol ^^


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 18, 2008)

I was thinking about making a set out of the cover as well. 

But you beat me to it. And I like it. 

+ Reps for good taste.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 18, 2008)

See there was a magazine scan of that cover already... Though its a little different.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 18, 2008)

i call dibs on the manga scan!


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> See there was a magazine scan of that cover already... Though its a little different.


....every one knows


----------



## Six* (Sep 18, 2008)

same thing happened with volume 17's cover. That one was originally used in Shonen Magazine's cover page.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 18, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> ....every one knows





Athrum said:


> Dude it's from Volume 22 that's not even out yet.




Apparently not everyone..


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 21, 2008)

what the heck is happening in this page?  and why was ringo's named mentioned here

Link removed


also it seems that Genesis is going against Sleeping Forest.   so that mean the Sora brothers I think are going to go against Ringo and Kilik.  is this in the tower???

i believe then Ringo and Kilik are going to be defeated since in the end it has to be Ikki and his crew against the Sora brothers

who are the strongest Kings by the way?


----------



## SaiST (Sep 21, 2008)

x_danny_x said:


> what the heck is happening in this page?  and why was ringo's named mentioned here
> 
> Link removed


Nike's doing a lot o murdering. And Ringo isn't being mentioned there, it's the sound effect for the bell.

As for the strongest Road Kings, it would be a toss up between the Sora brothers and Kilik at this point... Ringo's _supposed_ to be stronger than anybody in the "Forest", but the others may have found a way to overcome that little advantage she has.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 21, 2008)

^ though i doubt that


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 21, 2008)

^ i dont doubt that just yet, kilik etc where doing some insane lvl training, they might have come up with something lol


----------



## Athrum (Sep 21, 2008)

Nike is the strongest outside the "Forest" that was pointed a couple of times


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 21, 2008)

stronger in he forest?  you mean in that tower?  because of that air pressure environment that doesnt effect her and everyone else it does so they cannot function to their best of their ability.   

well if the final battle is going to take place there, then she has to be taken down.   i guess they will destroy that type of environment (the sora brothers) and if it is on equal footing, she is basically toast and doomed.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 21, 2008)

There's something I've wondered about Nikes current ability. We know he was able to push Kilik into giving him the Gem regalia or face defeat. That combined with his infinity atmo made the Jade Road. However, doesn't the fact that he is using a regalia that doesn't actually enhance his own infinity atmo depower him? Even if his tuner made all the adjustments tp the regalia, it is still essentially unlocking an ability that isn't related to his personal inifinity atmo. Perhaps that would be an indicator of how strong Nike truly is, since he is almost fighting with a handicap, yet he is still one of the strongest kings in air gear.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 22, 2008)

^ the gem regalia must be suited to unlocking his own original infi atmo which is why he can use it so well, without the gem regalia, he might not be able to unlock the full power of the jade road is what i think... although, if its as you say, then he is actually very capable and deserves the title of strongest out of the "forest"


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 24, 2008)

For all we know, Kilik may have had a new regalia made just for him...

Kind of like how Kururu is making the Storm Regalia for Ikki. The Storm Regalia is just a stronger version of the Wind Regalia.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 24, 2008)

^ true. i'd like to see what kilik/sora etc etc did to their own bodies to survive in the 'forest' better... maybe they trained in a simulation of almost zero gravity? should be interesting to see also, what koga can do to make their chances of winning in the 'forest' go up.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 24, 2008)

Is Kazu actually important now?

He's a pretty cool character. I've always been fans of characters like him, especially since he's finally realized his potential.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 24, 2008)

^ havent you bin reading the lastest chapters


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Is Kazu actually important now?
> 
> He's a pretty cool character. I've always been fans of characters like him, especially since he's finally realized his potential.


Hes been important for quite a long while.

AND I haven't been reading this for over a month now 
Fuck school, takes too much time away


----------



## Austeria (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm new to Air Gear but I've pretty much caught up to the latest chapter. I must say that this is one awesome manga, although the fanservice might be too much on the heavy side as to make me (a female) feel a tad uncomfortable.

It seems like the manga will resume again next week. Can't wait for Kogarasumaru to turn the tide against the former Sleeping Forest.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 25, 2008)

^^^Well that goes for most mangas today really. Its cool to see a girl reading it, but i sorta feel that its directed to a predominately male audience


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 25, 2008)

*@Austeria:* I understand where you are coming from. 

Regardless, it is a great manga. In fact, it is one of my favorites.

Btw, your set is EPIC WIN.


----------



## Six* (Sep 25, 2008)

the new volume of air gear ranked #3 in comic rankings.



all the while, NANA _still_ stays #1 after being on top for a long time.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 25, 2008)

That's because NANA is awesome


----------



## Springlake (Sep 25, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^Well that goes for most mangas today really. Its cool to see a girl reading it, but i sorta feel that its directed to a predominately male audience



Well, it is a SHOUNEN after all.


----------



## Austeria (Sep 25, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *@Austeria:* I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> Regardless, it is a great manga. In fact, it is one of my favorites.


Of course I love the manga, but you can't deny that sometimes that sometimes it could be borderline hentai. Even if you switched all the naked girls with some bishonen fanservice I wouldn't be too thrilled about it. It's just... too much (IMO). And sometimes the fanservice might overwhelm the actually great story.

Though yes, it is a great series. And I understand that it's aimed for the male audience. And that fanservice sells.



> Btw, your set is EPIC WIN.


Thanks. 



Darkziroth said:


> Well, it is a SHOUNEN after all.


I think that the number of females who read male-oriented manga series is a lot larger than the number of males reading shoujo or josei. Shonen is almost like a universal genre now. But yea, Air Gear is obviously geared towards the male audience.

BTW I'm waiting for my Kilik volume cover. Yes. (Is his hair pink? )


----------



## Six* (Sep 25, 2008)

Athrum said:


> That's because NANA is awesome


It is. 

Now where's 78?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 25, 2008)

Austeria said:


> BTW I'm waiting for my Kilik volume cover. Yes. (Is his hair pink? )


pink haired kilik


----------



## Athrum (Sep 25, 2008)

Kilik's hair has a purple-ish tone. I always thought it was white xD


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 25, 2008)

i've always seen kilik fanart with either pink/purple hair... pink hair would suit the fella and his childish looking face


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Austeria said:


> I'm new to Air Gear but I've pretty much caught up to the latest chapter. I must say that this is one awesome manga, although the fanservice might be too much on the heavy side as to make me (a female) feel a tad uncomfortable.
> 
> It seems like the manga will resume again next week. Can't wait for Kogarasumaru to turn the tide against the former Sleeping Forest.


Don't read Tenjho Tenge


----------



## Austeria (Sep 25, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> pink haired kilik




I've always imagined Kilik to have light blonde hair ever since he appeared in the manga (it just fits his image so perfectly to me, for some reason) but then Simca's hair colour made me think twice. 



Athrum said:


> Kilik's hair has a purple-ish tone. I always thought it was white xD


Waaaaiiit... There has been an official manga colouring of Kilik?! Where? DO WANT. (That anime crap doesn't count. They made him look like some sort of caped gorilla in the anime. )



gixa786 said:


> i've always seen kilik fanart with either pink/purple hair... pink hair would suit the fella and his childish looking face


Him and his face are sexy. 

Also, his bike. The most badass bike ever.



CX said:


> Don't read Tenjho Tenge


Not planning to.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 26, 2008)

Of course the anime counts, they didn't color the characters without OG permission xD


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 26, 2008)

say guys,  in the ringo vs ikki fight again,  it was mentioned she was trying to protect/defend somewhat instead of attacking fully.  the old man wonder what it would of been like if she was trying to attack.  was the reason she had to protect/defend  herself to a degree was because of Ikki's wind attack?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 27, 2008)

^ she was trying to protect ikki from his own attack, since it was done with an 'unfinished' regalia.


----------



## Six* (Sep 27, 2008)

Wasn't it also because she was trying to defend the random passerby civilian?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 27, 2008)

sa na  my memories kinda vague on the fight


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 27, 2008)

she was trying to protect Ikki.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 27, 2008)

As cool as Air Gear is, it sure takes a couple reads to get the gist of what's going on due to the art and insane amount of metaphors for everything.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 27, 2008)

Although OG kinda exaggerates on that aspect almost all manga have a lot of metaphors, that's just the way the artists try to convey a message, besides translating some stuff from Japanese is a pain in the "derrier" and many translators just do it by their own point of view and span of knowledge of the language and culture


----------



## dark0samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

scan-u-lations plzzzzz -__-


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 29, 2008)

theres no raw temeh, wheres the scan supposed to come from  lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Sep 29, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> theres no raw temeh, wheres the scan supposed to come from  lol



oh well, RAWR !!!!! PLZZZ


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 29, 2008)

lets hope the raw shows soon =/

in other news... was watching ep12 again  best agito quote eva "are u f'in kiddin me!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 29, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Although OG kinda exaggerates on that aspect almost all manga have a lot of metaphors, that's just the way the artists try to convey a message, besides translating some stuff from Japanese is a pain in the "derrier" and many translators just do it by their own point of view and span of knowledge of the language and culture



Yeah I know that quite a few mangas use metaphors or interpretive artwork to convey a message, but OG! really takes the cake. :shrooms


----------



## Austeria (Sep 29, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Yeah I know that quite a few mangas use metaphors or interpretive artwork to convey a message, but OG! really takes the cake. :shrooms


I actually love the metaphors and classical allusions (LOVE the Greek mythologies and Biblical symbols). It's just that he needs more variety in those since I was getting a bit annoyed by the recurring "Z0MG IKKI HAS WINGS!" metaphors. I was like "... I got this already since around 50 chapters ago, can we please move on to bigger and better things?"


----------



## Six* (Sep 29, 2008)

lol, what's up with the dinosaur!?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 29, 2008)

Austeria said:


> I actually love the metaphors and classical allusions (LOVE the Greek mythologies and Biblical symbols). It's just that he needs more variety in those since I was getting a bit annoyed by the recurring "Z0MG IKKI HAS WINGS!" metaphors. I was like "... I got this already since around 50 chapters ago, can we please move on to bigger and better things?"



Well the wings tied in nicely with the Icarus metaphor he used but yeah.. I'm finding myself skimming past the parts when people mention how huge Ikki's wings have become and how they can sustain human life, solve world hunger, while simultaneously house the entire Care Bears cast while they perform massive CARE BEAR STARES upon the universe to make everyone happy they aren't affected by gravity.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 29, 2008)

^^^
.... carebears? lol wow


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2008)

nani!! dinosaurs in AG  

rindo: "hey, im gunna hit u, ye..."


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the battle with Koga vs. Dontores. 

I hope Buccha shows him up...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*@Amanomurakumo:* Great rant. I liked it. 

*@Six:* Great sig. I am thinking about starting to read Tenjou Tenge simply for the art.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 30, 2008)

..... I'm REALLY gettin impatient man. I gotta wait for AG and HxH. I CANT DEAL WIT THIS ANYMORE!!!


----------



## Six* (Sep 30, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *@Six:* Great sig. I am thinking about starting to read Tenjou Tenge simply for the art.


One thing you'll notice when you do, is that Oh! Great gives a lot of effort in coloring Tenjou Tenge than Air Gear. 

Tenjou Tenge = each volume has a mandatory 3 to 4 poster pages, lots of cover pages in it's monthly magazine, many color pages on several chapters.

Air Gear = out of it's 200+ chapters only had three chapters with color pages, some volume covers are reused magazine material.

or something like that.   in fact... another colored page struck the latest issue.
*Spoiler*: __ 









----------

To those that can't wait for Air Gear and have nothing else to read, I suggest reading Tenjou Tenge if not only for the art. Beware though, it's *insanely poetic* so it could hard to follow at times.

It's not the greatest thing out there but it's not that bad. Plus it's uncensored. ()

Lalalala.... link.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 30, 2008)

I like, started reading it before AG, only tried Ag because it was from the same author. Tenten is still one of my favorite mangas, especially since OG's art took a huge jump a couple of months ago.
Well he does more coloring for Tenten cause it's a Monthly manga  he has to give it more love for a short period of time xD


----------



## Six* (Sep 30, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I like, started reading it before AG, only tried Ag because it was from the same author. Tenten is still one of my favorite mangas, especially since OG's art took a huge jump a couple of months ago.
> Well he does more coloring for Tenten cause it's a Monthly manga  he has to give it more love for a short period of time xD


Hmm... when you think about O!G's work... he really has a lot. If he worked on Ag w/o taking breaks, he'd be drawing...

18+18+18+18 = 72 pages. (once a week, 4 times a month)

plus Tenjou Tenge 72 + 35 = 107 pages.

roughly 107 pages a month... that's quite a feat... only he doesn't really do it, what with all the breaks he take. Still pretty amazing though. With that much detailed artwork.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 1, 2008)

Well he does have 3 or 4 assistants xD so it's hardly only him doing the work hehe


----------



## Austeria (Oct 1, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Well he does have 3 or 4 assistants xD so it's hardly only him doing the work hehe


Yeah, but still. There are certain mangakas out there who just can't seem to produce decent artwork no matter how popular the series is. *cough*


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 1, 2008)

*cough, cough* *looks at own set* ahh, i wanna see what happend to koga already T__T


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Yall, Austeria nice set could you do me a Kazu one?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 1, 2008)

I grow anxious, so any news on the raw being released soon?


----------



## Austeria (Oct 1, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Hey Yall, Austeria nice set could you do me a Kazu one?


I can make one for you. Check PM for details.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 2, 2008)

I got you, thanks


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 3, 2008)

RAWR...plz -__-


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

heres hoping the raw is released somewhere next week i.e. thursday/friday. if not then its the thursday/friday the following week


----------



## Austeria (Oct 3, 2008)

I saw on MH a guy saying that the next chapter will come out next week... It's just a line in his signature though. Don't know how credible it is.

If anyone knows when issue #45 (I think that's when it will resume) will come out, it'll be helpful.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 4, 2008)

Nº44 came out October 1st, so nº45 will be on the 8th


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 4, 2008)

Man I can wait for the new chapter to come out


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 4, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ she was trying to protect ikki from his own attack, since it was done with an 'unfinished' regalia.



how did you came to this conclusion?  im trying to find where but i cant find it.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 4, 2008)

ikki's school's principal states it after the fight...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 5, 2008)

So next week we'll get Air Gear?


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ikki's school's principal states it after the fight...



well he said it was trying to protect instead of attack. i thought it was ringo protecting herself.   where was it stated that it was trying to protect ikki?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 5, 2008)

the following double page says it all:

@kurono ~ issue 45 is out in like 3 days, which means airgear shud return hopefully this coming week.


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

@ gixa: OSHAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 5, 2008)

3 more days seems like forever.  I just got done re-reading the Kazu/Ikki fight man, Kazu was so badass


----------



## Austeria (Oct 5, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> 3 more days seems like forever.  I just got done re-reading the Kazu/Ikki fight man, Kazu was so badass


Kazu pek

Yea, he was so badass after his flame truly ignited.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ikki put up a hell of a fight too but Kazu was spetacular


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 5, 2008)

*Spoilers* thanks to Mickydan and Dofla


> Trick: 217
> ラッパー・ドントレスの“轢藍の道”。ラッパードントレスの"轢藍の道".
> その剛壁の前には小烏丸もただの一般客!?その剛壁の前には小烏丸もただの一般客?
> 
> ところで空たちは、道に迷っていた。ところで空たちは,道に迷っていた


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 5, 2008)

spoilers 

kinda funny how each sentence is repeated though lol.


----------



## Six* (Oct 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> the following double page says it all:
> 
> @kurono ~ issue 45 is out in like 3 days, which means airgear shud return hopefully this coming week.


there's also this:

ch 353

bottom panel, ringo noticed the danger and has to protect the dude, instead of giving a counter attack.


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> spoilers
> 
> kinda funny how each sentence is repeated though lol.


 lol yeah but hopefully on wednesday the site i usally get the spoilers from will have something better


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 6, 2008)

RAWR PLZZZZZ

(did i say plz?)


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

raw @ earliest shud be out by tommorow i think... but more likely to be out for thurs/fri...


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> raw @ earliest shud be out by tommorow i think... but more likely to be out for thurs/fri...



pizza time then


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 6, 2008)

*Spoilers ^^*


> *Originally Posted by miniii @ sorascans forums *
> Donteres the rapper's "Over Road" *Those kanji's are the kanji for over road, indigo is just a direct translation of the second kanji meaning jack shit* *I also don't know if rapper is meant to be Donteres's first name or if he is a real 'rapper' that raps...*
> Kogarasumaru are just mere spectators infront of this steel wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2008)

^thx  put in spoiler tags 

overall it seems koga is in a deadlock lol someone needs to kick it over drive and get dontores out of the way at least


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^thx  put in spoiler tags
> 
> overall it seems koga is in a deadlock lol someone needs to kick it over drive and get dontores out of the way at least


I say Kazu for the win


----------



## Austeria (Oct 6, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> I say Kazu for the win


Kazu is the answer to 42, I daresay. 



BTW what does it mean "Sora and company are lost"? :S They lost?!


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 7, 2008)

^^^ Kazu feens.... It'll be Buccha 2 pwn don w/ sucezz, u betr believe it 
BUCCHA 4 DA WINZ!!! 
---
anywho, AG is killing me man. Im really starting to miss the crazy non-stop, confusing, "read it 3x to fully understand it" action and fights. Even without the break, it feels lik things in AG have sorta died down. mayb its juss me... :S


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 7, 2008)

*RAW 217 IS OUT!!!*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 7, 2008)

arigatou!!!!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

yay, raw! 

wtf is wrong with this raw  it just seems well wack right now... guess we need a summary


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 7, 2008)

Dontores is being stopped!?

And 

*Spoiler*: __ 



whats with that smile in everyones faces at the end?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



dontores said something to make them like that, must've praised them i suppose...


----------



## Austeria (Oct 7, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> *RAW 217 IS OUT!!!*


Thx. pek


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 7, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ Kazu feens.... It'll be Buccha 2 pwn don w/ sucezz, u betr believe it
> BUCCHA 4 DA WINZ!!!
> ---
> anywho, AG is killing me man. Im really starting to miss the crazy non-stop, confusing, "read it 3x to fully understand it" action and fights. Even without the break, it feels lik things in AG have sorta died down. mayb its juss me... :S


Naw not this time it's all Kazu


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

^so far buccha looks like hes in the lead


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 7, 2008)

It's all good Kazu could give Buccha a 20 min head start and still chatch up


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

i see what u mean now... 
epic panel


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't spoil it I haven't read it yet


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

^ that image is from chap 214 not 217


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't see it anyway, I was just playing


----------



## Six* (Oct 7, 2008)

...Yippie Yo?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 7, 2008)

^ nice air gear fan art


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2008)

@six~  its from a hip hop track, yippie yo yippie yay


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 7, 2008)

is hunter x hunter good?


----------



## Austeria (Oct 7, 2008)

It seems like Kogarasumaru is really planning on ganging up on the former Sleeping Forest members one by one. I can't wait to see them against Sora or Kilik, which is pretty much the whole point of this "mock" fight.



KuronoX54 said:


> is hunter x hunter good?


All I know about Hunter X Hunter is that the mangaka keeps going on indefinite hiatus. 

I tried reading it once but was quickly turned off by the artwork. Yea, I'm BIG on artwork. But I've heard so many good things about the story.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 7, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> is hunter x hunter good?



HxH is AWESOMELY AMAZING, FULLED OF MIND EXPLODING GREATNESS... but in all seriousness, its a GREAT manga. kinda epic in terms of bluntness (ull know wat i mean if u read it). but overall great story



Austeria said:


> I tried reading it once but was quickly turned off by the artwork. Yea, I'm BIG on artwork. But I've heard so many good things about the story.



That's y I read the anime first. I only started reading the manga because they stopped the anime after the ova's. if arts an issue, watch the anime because it looks really decent and at times the story is a little less "blunt"
---
BTW, buccha will pwn, cuz speed isnt goin to b a factor wit Don. I COULD CARE LESS BOUT UR LITTLE KAZU GIVING BUCCHA A 20 MIN HEAD START. 
THE ONLY REASON BUCCHA WOULD HAVE A 20 MIN HEAD START IS CUZ HE PUNCHED KAZU AND KAZU WAS KNOCKED OUT FOR 20 MINS. 
buccha 4 da winz 

EDIT: u can't read anime..... im a fool...


----------



## Brooke (Oct 7, 2008)

Hunter X Hunter is really good.The hiatus's is the thing that kills me and makes me loath loving the series so much.It seems like it will never end,because of all the breaks.

Kazu will rape the world and everything in it!!

Though Buccha is my second fav char and needs some upgrade.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Oct 7, 2008)

what chapter did Nike first apear in?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

^around 140/150 something.

@kurono - hxh has a deep storyline... once u get into it, your hooked 
watch the anime first, and then continue with the manga if your goin to start it.


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 8, 2008)

Don´t kill me guys but...

I prefer Dontores rather than Buccha ...


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^around 140/150 something.
> 
> @kurono - hxh has a deep storyline... once u get into it, your hooked
> watch the anime first, and then continue with the manga if your goin to start it.



I'd read the manga....but why does the artwork have to be really shoddy....


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

because the person doing the art is dieing. hes being a loyal mangaka and actually trying to finish what he started... nyways this is AG not HxH thread


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 8, 2008)

OK gixa, im sure the mangaka is a big boy now and doesnt need defending


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> OK gixa, im sure the mangaka is a big boy now and doesnt need defending


im not defending, im telling you your wrong 

stay on topic anyway 

i just looked for a summary for chap 217 and coudnt find 1


----------



## Athrum (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah i kinda hate the HxH art too but the mangaka gets an A for effort, with his illness and all.

Dontores went from a background anonymous fatguy to one of my favorite characters..


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 8, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> Don?t kill me guys but...
> 
> I prefer Dontores rather than Buccha ...



 take it bak.
--
Hopefully wit this fight, Buccha actually becomes useful and possible develops some really cool moves


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

so how many new chapters are scanned? last i remember was ike and the flame dude outside camping near the river or something after the whole sect/new religion story etc ... lost flame regalia story ...


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

muk... stop asking and just continue reading it 

theres 216 scanned and 217 as of right now


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

ok so 217 is out ... but i don't remember which chapter i stopped reading @ ...


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

just start reading from when the flame regalia was stolen... which was chap 197/198 i believe... just start from there, and work your way to the chapter you think you stopped @


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2008)

I started reading this weeks ago and am currently on chapter 146. It's been a good read so far.


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 8, 2008)

keep going keep going


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

ye definitely keep going... you'd do that without us eggin u on but a lil encouragement is always gd


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2008)

Will read what I have left this weekend. 

Btw, <3 Kururu


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

LH simca/crazy ringo ftw here


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2008)

LH?

And I don't like Ringo much. D:


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> LH simca/crazy ringo ftw here


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

LH = long hair

ringo in crazy mode = win


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2008)

I should have figured, but yeah, Simca did look better with long hair.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

that she did 

i was    when it was cut.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 8, 2008)

Muk said:


> ok so 217 is out ... but i don't remember which chapter i stopped reading @ ...



Do you mind telling me where I can find it


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Do you mind telling me where I can find it


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> that she did
> 
> i was    when it was cut.


 same here.

---

How's Tenjou Tenge compared to Air Gear? I'm thinking of reading that too.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2008)

tenjou tenge starts off gd, and then kinda strolls off into oblivion... i haven't bothered reading it since i dropped it @ around chap 100. its worth having a look @ though, since the art is top notch of course.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you so muchpek


----------



## Athrum (Oct 8, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> same here.
> 
> ---
> 
> How's Tenjou Tenge compared to Air Gear? I'm thinking of reading that too.



TenTen is really good. It got kinda confusing in the Feudal Japan arc but if you read it all in one go you can understand it fairly easy. The only bad thing about it is that monthly releases really break the pace of the manga


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm... okay, I'll check it out after catching up with AG and several other manga I'm reading.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 8, 2008)

anywhere you can read TenTen online?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 8, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Will read what I have left this weekend.
> 
> Btw, <3 Kururu



YES KURURURURURURURURURURURURURURUpek

This long wait for AG (and TenTen as well) really sucks, the pace I had for them is all messed up.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 8, 2008)

Wait, isn't AG weekly?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah AG is weekly but it's been on a 2-3 week break.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 9, 2008)

^^^ the anime are usually different most of the times. Look at air gear. the beginning story was completely changed. HxH, they made the anime a little more subtle, and dont get me started on naruto .


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

chap 217 summary by suarhnir 
*Spoiler*: __ 





> being that 217 was lq, it was hard to make out certain parts. i will fill in until whatever comes back
> 
> summary:
> so... dontores is a rapper. i really wasn't expecting that at all, but then again having falco degenerate into a beer belly otaku, i should really not be surprised.
> ...


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

summary too long -_-


----------



## SaiST (Oct 10, 2008)

... You just have a short attention span.

Sounds like an interesting chapter. Hope a HQ RAW and scanslation hit soon.


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

......summary too long -__-


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2008)

lol why are you repeating yourself?

Anyway, I should probably stay out of this thread until I've caught up.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

^ that you should lol, although be my guest and lurk some more in this thread if you wish... i might just add a huge spoiler in here or there


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2008)

*unsubscribes from thread*


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 10, 2008)

^ awwwwwwwww


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> lol why are you repeating yourself?
> 
> Anyway, I should probably stay out of this thread until I've caught up.



muwhaha xD


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 10, 2008)

O!G sure fits a damn lot in a chapter.


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

O!G is THE master at what he does 

respect to the artist


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 10, 2008)

O!G is a beast!!!


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Muk (Oct 11, 2008)

wow some good action there going on in the scaned version there


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 11, 2008)

^ some epic action that you were missing 'cos you hadnt bothered to catch up yet


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 11, 2008)

what did i miss?


----------



## Muk (Oct 11, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ some epic action that you were missing 'cos you hadnt bothered to catch up yet



i think i'll give ag a break again until its further with the scans ... waiting for it weekly is too tiresome


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 11, 2008)

a better/normal quality raws up: linky-linky


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 11, 2008)

gd call...


----------



## Austeria (Oct 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 218 spoiler_ 





> キリクたちは小烏丸を包囲した。
> 
> コメント
> ゴハンがうまい季節です。ヤバイ
> ...


Something about Kilik encircling them... from what I could make out of the Babelfish translation.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 12, 2008)

Kilik and the other encircle them-

coment:
Dinner was tasty. That's dangerous. I don't have the energy to go on a diet.


lolol


----------



## Six* (Oct 12, 2008)

lol


----------



## Austeria (Oct 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> coment:
> Dinner was tasty. That's dangerous. I don't have the energy to go on a diet.
> 
> 
> lolol


Really? 

BTW what's up with these tiny spoilers? If a person had gotten their hands on the chapter shouldn't they at least be a little bit more descriptive than a few words?

Anyways, I'm grateful for the spoilers.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 13, 2008)

this spoiler must have been on a blog or something... but still "gohan gaumai kisetsu desu" was lulz


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone know when the trans for 217 will come out?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 13, 2008)

i posted a summary of the chapter on page 304 of this thread. no idea of when a translation will be out.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah it seems like a blog comment xD


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 13, 2008)

No trans yet?

We might get 218 before!


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 13, 2008)

this fight could last like for a year if mangaka wanted so. there's sooo much room in extending this battle.
i hope it ends soon though.


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 13, 2008)

Air Gear is weekly? Or is montly like TT?


----------



## Athrum (Oct 13, 2008)

It's weekly


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 13, 2008)

aye.. its somewhat weekly...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2008)

Its weekly but OG takes breaks here and there.


----------



## Austeria (Oct 13, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Its weekly but OG takes breaks here and there.


Didn't he say in the last issue that he'll try to not take anymore breaks?  I hope it's true.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 14, 2008)

Iv read up to 116 pretty cool i have no favourite character atm

but Agito is awesome.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 14, 2008)

agito eh... why you not like yoshitsune  
anyways, continue reading, it only gets better from where you currently are


----------



## Majeh (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there anything scanned past 216..? I havent been here in a while so i was JW.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 14, 2008)

nope. 216 is latest scanned with 218 as the latest raw.


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 14, 2008)

nandato gixa


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

no idea about scans, could be anytime i suppose. im not sure if any1 besides sorascans will do them.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 15, 2008)

tired of waiting for scans!


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 15, 2008)

No 217/218 yet?

I´m gonna kill someone...


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 15, 2008)

Hopefully it won't take too long.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

more chap 218 summary by whatever181 
*Spoiler*: __ 





> i would just like to add, rika in page 6 referred to the eye cross as "twinkle eye" and supposedly the gravity children is able to use the eye to predict the "action" of every enemy in the space... and this skill is called "solid sensitive" (not sure abt the translation of this word so-ri-d-do-se-n-shi-ti-pu) (btw, lol at the sharingan copy ) at this point, rika laughed at sora's incompetency for not being able to give out the order only to have sora said he could have done it too
> 
> and for those who didnt notice it in the chapter, 6mins30sec has passed (time limit is 10 mins before permanent nervous damage)
> 
> ...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 15, 2008)

^^^  OMG I WANT TO SEE THE SCANS ALREADY AHAH!!!
---
My prediction:
Buccha pwns Don in a minute (NOT KAZU)
Kazu goes for the balloon in :30secs
SF focus on kazu, but cant catch him, cuz spitfires not there
Ikki pwns every1 chasing Kazu (agito assists)
Kazu turns around and attacks
SF realizes Kazi was a decoy
 Onigiri grabs the balloon while everyone is duking it out

I guaratee u onigiri is the panther (as i mentioned before, jus the fact he wasn't shown in the initially attack against Don and has thus far gone unnoticed, proves he's the panther)


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

i think buccha's the panther 

simply cos he aint in a certain panel in chap 218 while every1 else of koga is


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 15, 2008)

To be considered part of the battle, you need to have some ATs on right? I have a sudden feeling that Nakayama might end up being the panther in some sneaky ass way.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

all those who wished for a scanned chapter 217... your wish has now come true: *Databook 2: Yuuhi Kurenai*


----------



## Athrum (Oct 15, 2008)

Kilik+Sora tatoo is freakin' awsome


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

I liked the new chap alot.Was pretty coolio.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 15, 2008)

Hell of a long wait. Good chapter nonetheless, O!G's art is kickass as usual.

and lol at Ikki's plan to look at the womens.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

All that wait and a major cliffhanger

Great chapter but all that wait they should've at least defeated Dontores....


----------



## spaZ (Oct 15, 2008)

I didn't even understand that scan, probably because of the crappy cleaning and translations. Sora's will be way better.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 16, 2008)

^^^ I will finally agree. Though I am happy about the release, the quality is completely horrible, and I had trouble reading it half of the time...


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 16, 2008)

epic faces lmao xD in 217


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 16, 2008)

the faces are awesome lol. although the chap wasnt all that


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 16, 2008)

decent artwork as always but yeh i agree it wasnt all that lol the faces just coverd that fact xD


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 16, 2008)

^ ye exactly. but as long as we get some funny faces, i dont mind 

the stories still moving forward so no biggy eh. we might finally get to see ikki vs sora


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm just wondering, is the anime worth watching?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 16, 2008)

the anime is what got me into the series in the 1st place. i would never have read the manga 1st, no matter what any1 had said about it... ended up watching the anime and loved everything about it. the storylines bin messed up a bit from the manga but i dont care, its still worth the watch just to see koga vs behemoth, not to mention the epic ost.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 16, 2008)

Okay, I'll check it out. I'm in need of a new series to watch anyway. How much of the manga does it cover?


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Okay, I'll check it out. I'm in need of a new series to watch anyway. How much of the manga does it cover?



not very much just so you know.Also keep in mind the main idea behind Ikki doing what he does is completely different in the Anime.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 16, 2008)

Man i hated the anime so much, the Behemot fight was nice but the rest kinda sucked, oh and the music is awesome. Tenten was more faithful adaptation...


----------



## Austeria (Oct 16, 2008)

Frankly, I didn't like the anime at all. It was poorly done, mediocre-ly animated and it just didn't retain the same feel as the manga.

It would've been awesome if a better studio had gotten their hands on it. Like Bones.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 16, 2008)

im happy i watched the anime before reading the manga, 'cos now im not thinking the anime's crap, 'cos its not  ive never cared about art style in anime, nor adaptations  i just wanna see all the chars moving around animated with voices pek


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 16, 2008)

i can understand that it had to go because of the popularity went down in japan, but what i undersatnd is. in the west, ppl love this and want to see more but cant

its not about which animation studio had better staff coz that cud be a straight insult to the one who spent all that time making thos scenes.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 16, 2008)

the popularity went down i think due to it not following the manga well enough 

i want the anime to come back it was awesome and AG deserves another anime/continuation of the old one.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 16, 2008)

Usually when I watch an anime adaption after reading the manga equivalent first, I tend to not enjoy the anime as much. AG was decent, they butchered the first volume but it seriously had me laughing just as the manga did. Especially the scene where Ikki first saw his A-class fight with Agito. "I can't take my eyes off.."

Kudos to the soundtrack though, one of the best opening songs ever.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

The thing I hated more then anything was two things.

1.Ikki's main reason for learning AT's was completely changed and it just came off as stupid.

2.In the battle with the Resevoir Dogs the reason they fought.Was because he slapped his sticker on her ass and there was one there already.Made me hate the anime so much.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 16, 2008)

^^^ Agreed.
Gixa, i understand y u liked it, since u watched it first, but to be honest, had u started reading the manga first, u woulda hated it. Brooke is right, they COMPLETELY butchered the beginning. The whole thing I loved about AG was the reason Ikki got into ATs. It started off with him being the toughest guy, until he met a AT team. He was utterly embraced and even betrayed by his closest friends. Part of the reason kazu and onigiri started AT was to repay ikki for forgiving them and helping them out. We also lost the entire dept of the problems emily had wit ikki and how it didnt only start with Buccha, but ever since he was jumped. The graphics would nice, but it wasnt cool that the dept and the seriousness of the story was lost.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ Agreed.
> Gixa, i understand y u liked it, since u watched it first, but to be honest, had u started reading the manga first, u woulda hated it. Brooke is right, they COMPLETELY butchered the beginning. The whole thing I loved about AG was the reason Ikki got into ATs. It started off with him being the toughest guy, until he met a AT team. He was utterly embraced and even betrayed by his closest friends. Part of the reason kazu and onigiri started AT was to repay ikki for forgiving them and helping them out. We also lost the entire dept of the problems emily had wit ikki and how it didnt only start with Buccha, but ever since he was jumped. The graphics would nice, but it wasnt cool that the dept and the seriousness of the story was lost.



Totally agree with everything stated here.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2008)

Whats the chapter with the Obama cameo?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 17, 2008)

^^^ O SNAPS!!! I COMPLETELY FORGOT ABOUT THAT!!! OMG, I CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW HE'S GOING TO HELP THEM OUT. lulz


----------



## Austeria (Oct 17, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> its not about which animation studio had better staff coz that cud be a straight insult to the one who spent all that time making thos scenes.


Uh, of course it also is about that. Why do you think there are professional critics. Some animation studios are known to be more faithful to original manga series than others. Of course you'd care which studio gets what manga series when it's going to affect the entire interpretation of the series.

When something is animated, it's not enjoyable just because it's animated. It's enjoyable because of the music, art direction, atmosphere, voices, etc. Some people put more and some put less weight on those things but ultimately the experience of anime-watching is composed of those things.

Also, another main thing, which has been mentioned by several others is the fact that they altered the very thing that sparked it all; Kogarasumaru's humble start. Of course you'd care about those things because, well, it's a big chunk of what defines Air Gear.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 17, 2008)

The anime started off horrible. They fit a whole volume in one episode by skipping over 70% of it and then just making up filler stuff. The rest of the episodes stayed more faithful to the manga at least (most of them), but that first episode set the tone out of tune with the manga.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 17, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Uh, of course it also is about that. Why do you think there are professional critics. Some animation studios are known to be more faithful to original manga series than others. Of course you'd care which studio gets what manga series when it's going to affect the entire interpretation of the series.
> 
> When something is animated, it's not enjoyable just because it's animated. It's enjoyable because of the music, art direction, atmosphere, voices, etc. Some people put more and some put less weight on those things but ultimately the experience of anime-watching is composed of those things.
> 
> Also, another main thing, which has been mentioned by several others is the fact that they altered the very thing that sparked it all; Kogarasumaru's humble start. Of course you'd care about those things because, well, it's a big chunk of what defines Air Gear.



O SNAPS!!! SHE TOLD U


----------



## sharpie (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey guys, long time lurker here 

Just wanted to comment on what a great forum this is.  I constantly check the threads for updates on AG and other series'. 

So I was bored at work and found something to pass the time.  It's not 100% perfect, but I'm sure those that are caught up with the manga will appreciate it, enjoy!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 17, 2008)

i myself preferred the anime opening to AG, which is, ikki had no outside interference to get into AT's besides seeing simca flying over him every day.

i posted something similar to this about a 100+ pages back, but basically the anime, whether it was budget issues or the fact there wasn't enough storyline for a decent anime story to be adapted from, only changed the anime like that so it would fit into either the budget/bring to a substancial close i.e. the part with the devils 30-30. still think it was a daft place to end 'cos there was no closing thing to it.


> When something is animated, it's not enjoyable just because it's animated.


when i said animated i meant all those things except for the art.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 17, 2008)

By the way, it seems that Ogure Ito has a serious health problem, he is making some more medical exams "before it gets too serious" as he said and that "with this symptoms we can never be to careful" mmmmm i wonder what he got?!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 17, 2008)

wasnt it his family member that was sick  i hope OG's ok =/


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 17, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i myself preferred the anime opening to AG, which is, ikki had no outside interference to get into AT's besides seeing simca flying over him every day.
> 
> i posted something similar to this about a 100+ pages back, but basically the anime, whether it was budget issues or the fact there wasn't enough storyline for a decent anime story to be adapted from, only changed the anime like that so it would fit into either the budget/bring to a substancial close i.e. the part with the devils 30-30. still think it was a daft place to end 'cos there was no closing thing to it.
> when i said animated i meant all those things except for the art.



I still hated the anime. I will admit though, they did make a nice adjustment wit Buccha storyline and showing Ikki's natural talent. When Ikki was going against the skulls, he didnt just launch his shoe. Buccha started playing a beat, and Ikki was instantly able to imitate Buccha's wallride move after only seeing it once. It was pretty sweet seeing him pull that off, but I still take my stand. Its disrespectful, both to the fans and especially the mangaka (who spends time and energy writing the manga) to change the story. U take away from wat the mangaka initially intended the manga to b and impact ppl. I do agree, their may b a time/money issue, but that DOESNT mean u completely change the story.
Its ok when animes make small adjustments to make sumthin a lil less graphic (HxH) or add fillers to give a deeper understanding (cant stay naruto cuz it juss uses fillers to waste our time). But to make a completely new storyline is wrong, and i cannot agree wit u to say the anime opening was better . U only say that cuz u saw that 1 first. I feel so sorry for u


----------



## blackness (Oct 17, 2008)

sharpie said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker here
> 
> Just wanted to comment on what a great forum this is.  I constantly check the threads for updates on AG and other series'.
> 
> So I was bored at work and found something to pass the time.  It's not 100% perfect, but I'm sure those that are caught up with the manga will appreciate it, enjoy!



Lol!!! I totally forgot about that! I guess I'll print it and make myself one of those 1" buttons out of it. 

Hilarious, thanks a lot <3


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 17, 2008)

@T2T ~ i guess every1's against me on this  but i still stand by what i said 

who here enjoyed @ least one whole ep of the anime?  *glances @ ep12*


----------



## Athrum (Oct 17, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> wasnt it his family member that was sick  i hope OG's ok =/



Yeah at first i thought so too, i read in some forums that it was his dad but it seems it was OG himself, there is a message from him in the latest TenTen chapter speaking about his condition but he doest say what kind of illness he has.


----------



## Austeria (Oct 18, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Yeah at first i thought so too, i read in some forums that it was his dad but it seems it was OG himself, there is a message from him in the latest TenTen chapter speaking about his condition but he doest say what kind of illness he has.


Oh noes.  Hopefully he gets better.


*Spoiler*: _Trick 219 spoiler_ 





> Trick:219
> ドントレスはブッチャが足止め。
> キリクたちが取り囲んだ小烏丸は全員ダミー。
> 標的の風船に、咢が跳びつく!?
> ...





Someone please translate this. That'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 18, 2008)

i tried to translate the top half of the spoiler as the 2nd half is just a comment. im still trying to learn to read japanese kanji... so this trans may be a bit off but i think i got some of it right...  if some1 would like to fix it for me... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ドントレスはブッチャが足止め。
buccha holds off dontores.
キリクたちが取り囲んだ小烏丸は全員ダミー。
kilik and the gang surrounding the circle made by kogarasumaru is a diversion.
標的の風船に、咢が跳びつく!?
(someone)jumps at the balloon and (something) is attached?


----------



## Austeria (Oct 18, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> kilik and the gang surrounding the circle made by kogarasumaru is a diversion.



*Spoiler*: _My comments_ 



Kilik is a genius. 

So someone's already at the balloon? So soon and SF is already almost winning? Wow, Kora is screwed for now, even though they'll probably make a comeback next chapter.



BTW thanks for the rep.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 18, 2008)

im getting a 2nd opinion on the mediocre trans i just did lol. 

edit: btw
*Spoiler*: __ 



i think its koga pulling out the diversion rather than Sleeping forest... unless i read the spoiler correctly 


nyways... heres a link to a HQ raw for chapter 218: Chapter 389

thx to shonensan and CyPwns


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 18, 2008)

^^^ awesom, ur the man... i would give u rep if i didn't give u so much already (the stpuidz cmptrz wnt let m3 givz uz repz b4 spreading itz 0u7 )


----------



## Austeria (Oct 18, 2008)

Someone posted a translation on another forum.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It basically says:
- Buccha stops Dontores.
- Ex-SF finds out the entire Koga team is a dummy.
- Agito makes a jump for the balloon.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 18, 2008)

^^^ BUCCHA 4 DA WINZ!!!


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 20, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ BUCCHA 4 DA WINZ!!!



HAI HAI BUCCHA BUSTA FTW !!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 20, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ BUCCHA 4 DA WINZ!!!


It's all good, Kazu will save the day when it *actually matters!*


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 21, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> It's all good, Kazu will save the day when it *actually matters!*



Don held down all of Koga so
Don > Kazu
Buccha beats Don so
Buccha > Don
And we conclude
Buccha >> Kazu
... simple math 
Buccha PWNS kazu ANYDAY  RAWR


----------



## Six* (Oct 21, 2008)

Wait til Nakayama pulls an aizen.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 21, 2008)

Like that would ever happen.


----------



## Six* (Oct 21, 2008)

It already did. You just didn't know it.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 21, 2008)

Sure it did. 

Seriously though, I wonder if she'll become a tuner eventually.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 21, 2008)

I think that has been decided since she first told the hours to the exact second near the fight with Gabishi XD


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 21, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Don held down all of Koga so
> Don > Kazu
> Buccha beats Don so
> Buccha > Don
> ...


Yeah right!  You just wait Kazu is gonna kill


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 21, 2008)

218 is scanned @ mangahelpers.com


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 21, 2008)

Isn't Kilik's little power of dimension exactly what Ikki has with his Trick Pass?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Oct 21, 2008)

^^^ Yeah. That is what I was thinking. 

I think this chapter was to show that either Kilik or Sora could have become the Sky King. Hence each one has one half of the tattoo on their backs. 

But yeah, Ikki has the same inherent ability. In fact, he has two. Hawk Eye and Trick Pass. I can differentiate between them but I remembe Ringo saying that both are necessary requirements for anyone to ascend to the title of Sky King.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 21, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> 218 is scanned @ mangahelpers.com


And to manga helpers I go!


----------



## Austeria (Oct 21, 2008)

I read somewhere that Kilik and Sora's tattoos together actually form the word "Land of the Flying" or something along the lines. So yea, it seems like Kilik and Sora were the closest to the title of the Sky King.

Seeing the former Sleeping Forest all together like this makes it feels more tragic that they're in the state they're in right now. Kilik and Sora couldn't have drifted further apart from each other. (lol that sounds gay especially when coupled with that scene of them ripping their clothes off each other. )


----------



## _Grimmjow (Oct 21, 2008)

I read somewhere that Kilik and Sora's got drunk and got tattoos together that actually form the word "dude" and "sweet" or something along the lines. So yea, it seems like Kilik and Sora were the closest to the title of "drunken gay frat boy."

Seeing the former Sleeping Forest all together like this makes it feels more tragic that they're in the state they're in right now. Kilik and Sora couldn't have drifted further apart from each other. (lol that sounds gay especially when coupled with that scene of them ripping their clothes off each other and butt-fucking themselves silly.)


----------



## Austeria (Oct 22, 2008)

^ 

Is it just me or has O!g been trying to put in a lot of yaoi-ish fanservice lately? Ikki and Kazu had their moments and now this?

BTW, Trick 219 RAW out:  pek


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 22, 2008)

I actually had to double take when it showed Sora and Kilik because they looked like Ikki and Kazu. Also, yay for 219.

edit: Holy hell, even without a translation, 219 has me pumped already for 220.


----------



## Six* (Oct 22, 2008)

IIIKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 22, 2008)

oh, shit! awesome raw!!


----------



## SaiST (Oct 22, 2008)

So, have they started seriously fighting against Sleeping Forest yet?

I wanna seee~...


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 22, 2008)

Can't read the chapter right now.


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice chap.

Buccha is on fire I say


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 22, 2008)

SaiST said:


> So, have they started seriously fighting against Sleeping Forest yet?
> 
> I wanna seee~...


chap 219 is uploaded to my photobucket for online viewing here:


----------



## SaiST (Oct 22, 2008)

gixa, let's make babies. We'll name the firstborn Ikki, regardless of gender.


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> chap 219 is uploaded to my photobucket for online viewing here:



who is this girl?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> chap 219 is uploaded to my photobucket for online viewing here:


Awesomely epic chap. Thanks. Agito is the decoy. wow. I thought it woulda been kazu as the decoy. I still feel Onigiri is the panther cuz he's STILL getting ignored/blotted out:
1. he's not shown slapping buccha (for support i assume)
2.When the rest of koga is shown as a whole (without buccha) he's still missing , and  he's pratically unnoticable. He is So the panther.
--
EDIT: he's not missing in the first 1, juss really really small and can barely see him actin stupid on the bottom left



DELAHK said:


> Nice chap.
> 
> Buccha is on fire I say


YES!!! BUCCHAZ 4 DA WINZ!!! 
kazu aint got nuthin on him


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 22, 2008)

*edit: summary of chap 219 done by suarhnir*
*Spoiler*: __ 





> - sf closes in to attack kogarasumaru, rika taking note that dontores is not back and that buccha is not among koga either. kilik gives them 20 points for leaving buccha to face off the rest of them.
> 
> - sora comments that its futile and koga will be annihilated. ikki states that this battle, as of now, will be a turning point for the match. ikki also mentions that is they start feeling dejected, then they will sell emily's underwear off to the guys in the class (to the chagrin of emily)
> 
> ...








SaiST said:


> gixa, let's make babies. We'll name the firstborn Ikki, regardless of gender.


 


x_danny_x said:


> who is this girl?


its menchi from hunter x hunter


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 22, 2008)

Best part of 218 was Sora showing that monster to Rika.


----------



## Six* (Oct 23, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Best part of 218 was Sora showing that monster to Rika.


What bout the title page?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 23, 2008)

I was looking at the cover page for like hours


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Oct 23, 2008)

^^^ I know, right???


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 23, 2008)

Six said:


> What bout the title page?


Loved it.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

Six said:


> What bout the title page?


nothing special 

however, rika's double


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 23, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Awesomely epic chap. Thanks. Agito is the decoy. wow. I thought it woulda been kazu as the decoy. I still feel Onigiri is the panther cuz he's STILL getting ignored/blotted out:
> 1. he's not shown slapping buccha (for support i assume)
> 2.When the rest of koga is shown as a whole (without buccha) he's still missing , and  he's pratically unnoticable. He is So the panther.
> --
> ...


Everyone knows that Buccha's got nothin' on Kazu


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 23, 2008)

^^^....  everyone who?! buccha pwns kazu anyday


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

rindo wipes the floor with all of them 

if only he still existed


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 23, 2008)

Rindo... ?


----------



## Six* (Oct 23, 2008)

^u dont know Rindo~?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

only a handful know him as rindo 

i believe most know him by the name lind


----------



## Six* (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh... that's right, they romanized it like that didn't they....


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh, so you were talking about Lind... he'll emerge again soon enough. Hopefully.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 23, 2008)

I still read it as Rindo cause you brother's names tend to be similar. So Wanijima Kaito, Wanijima Rindo xD


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

ye, the translators romanized him as lind unfortunately... sounds so uncool 

and i hope he does come back soon, he deserves more screen time


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 23, 2008)

shit,  i really have to read Air Gear chapters like 2 to 3 times to find out what actually happen.   

so does Ikki battle after they win this?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2008)

^ what part of the manga are you referring to? and ikki battle who?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 25, 2008)

I cant wait any longer to see wat happen !!! Do u guys think agito is really gonna get the balloon?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 25, 2008)

It seems too soon for Koga to win but I actually hope that's the case so we can get to the actual tournament (forgot the name) already.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 25, 2008)

^^^  I dont remember either... it had a something to do with measuring weight and there was a gram cracker in there somewhere...?


----------



## Six* (Oct 26, 2008)

wait did the last chapter have a to be continued~ in the end?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 26, 2008)

^ ye, it did... times running out so this maybe the climax of the battle, i.e. sora v agito?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 26, 2008)

*haven't looked at the RAW so don't know what you guys are talking about*

Where's the scan?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ look a couple pages bak...
--
I would b upset if the battle just ended lik that because there werent any epic fights between SF and Koga besides the battle royale in the beginning and buccha vs Don (BUCCHAZ 4 DA WINZ ). i wanna see some epic combo moves again... FFT (Flaming-Fangfill-Tornado )


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 27, 2008)

nah, I dont think Agito got the ballon. It's much too early for that. 

I'm sure Ikki will kick Agito and shout at him for trying to win a battle without fighting!!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 27, 2008)

chap 220 spoiler translated by w181
*Spoiler*: __ 





> - kiriku and sora stopped agito
> - those who supposedly is surrounding dummy-kogarasumaru are but the hallucination from the thunder king
> - talks about them (koga? ex-SF?) not being able to move in front a cyclone
> - kogarasumaru is annihilated
> ...


----------



## Garfield (Oct 27, 2008)

Agito gt the balloon?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 27, 2008)

CX said:


> Agito gt the balloon?



... wow dude,... read the post RIGHT before yours... he was stopped...


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 27, 2008)

whats happening again?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^  ... fail...
---
In a nutshell: Koga is fighting the ex-SF for their lives and the battle keeps gettin ever more epic...


----------



## Austeria (Oct 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Yay_ 



Koga annihilated?  I wanna see nao. 

I love Koga, but it's about time they get totally outclassed by another team. We're talking about the original SF so it's only understandable.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh wow, I just read the chapter!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 27, 2008)

If that spoiler is true then Koga is fucked. Unless Ikki has another scheme in mind.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Oct 27, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> If that spoiler is true then Koga is fucked. Unless Ikki has another scheme in mind.


Ikki and Kazu always do


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Oct 28, 2008)

Annihilation. 

Sounds EPIC. 

Me likey.


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ what part of the manga are you referring to? and ikki battle who?



oops  

i meant,  the manga in general that i had to reread it sometimes to get what was going on.

anyway,  i was thinking about the future.  who do they fight next, assuming ikki and his team win this?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

lol, same as always, last second recall for Ikki, this always gets like the usual entertainment fight scenes


----------



## tengulein (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah i really can't wait for Air Gear Season 2 (only if they make it) coz i want to see the ending between Ringo & Ikki. that must be interesting! besides that, Ikki don't get the "Sky King" title yet.

*Spoiler*: __ 



in the anime, Ikki breaks "the former Sky King" Takeuchi Sora's record and at the same time he won the battle. i was shocked coz Ikki can jump about 35.9m (if i'm not mistaken), coz the former Sky King Takeuchi Sora only can jump about 34.2m (i guess). that was awesome! two thumbs up for Ikki and Kogarasumaru!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 28, 2008)

x_danny_x said:


> anyway,  i was thinking about the future.  who do they fight next, assuming ikki and his team win this?


if they win this round or lose... well they have to move on in tourney, it'll be another team of course... i woudnt mind that all girls team


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder why sky king is the best coz clearly, energy king should have been higher


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 28, 2008)

^ dont you mean heavenly king  heaven is higher than sky


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm atheist 

Universe king = energy king baby


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 28, 2008)

you mean dark energy king 

the infinity atmosphere of zero gravity


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

Energy is energy, it's not dark or light, it's just energy 

energy doesn't require atmosphere nor gravity


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 28, 2008)

were talking about airgear rules here are we not 

then an atmosphere along with some logic is needed, no?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

Air Gear rules are what Ito chan wants them to be 

so we can twist them when we're fantasizing about it


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 28, 2008)

good point 

but then there would be no debate on whos the better king


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone even bother remember the logic behind all the roads and whatnot, and how everything works? Everytime the characters do some special trick I just think of it as magic or something.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

That's what I think too, logic is to be left off when reading these things


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 28, 2008)

Makes things less complicated


----------



## Six* (Oct 28, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Does anyone even bother remember the logic behind all the roads and whatnot, and how everything works? Everytime the characters do some special trick I just think of it as magic or something.


You talking about Oh!Great Physics?

If NASA hired Oh!Great who knows where mankind would be now. We would've drilled a hole through the heavens already.


----------



## Austeria (Oct 28, 2008)

Chapter 220 LQ camshot: 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter summary_ 






> heyo all  gonna do a quick one before i heard out for a bit
> 
> as of last chapter, agito was reaching out to the balloon and victory seemed to be in kogarasumaru's grasp... however just as he was about to reach it, a gust of sandy wind blocked the target from agito's view and he realised that the one who created it was none other than kiriku (as u all know, his name is revealed to be kiric in this chapter ), who made a timely appearance and said that that kogarasumaru's plan was indeed within his predictions... at abt the same time, sora makes an appearance to everyone's surprise and as the spoiler has mentioned, the sora who was beside dummy-kogarasumaru is only the halluciantion created by the thunder king...
> 
> ...






_"KIRIC x SORA"..._ It's over, the yaoi fangirls won. 

Oh, and this chapter is win. I love that yaoi attack amongst other badass things.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

lol lol lol.

"Koga'd get rofled right about now.  Please go lvl up later plz."


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

Six said:


> You talking about Oh!Great Physics?
> 
> If NASA hired Oh!Great who knows where mankind would be now. We would've drilled a hole through the heavens already.


We'd have colonies living on the goddamned SUN


----------



## Athrum (Oct 28, 2008)

mm the chapter came out really early this week..

So the name is actually Kiric with a C and not with a K, sounds weird. Loved the double attack, makes you wonder how would it be if Nike was involved 
And Black Ban without the cloak looks really evil xD


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 28, 2008)

a perfect ending to the battle i think 

i think blackburn's deffo my fave ex-SF now


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 28, 2008)

I still have a hard time believing it's over already. O!G's gonna pull something crafty out of his ass and use Ito Physics II to explain it in detail.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 28, 2008)

we never saw onigiri, nor buccha in the chap... coudnt be over just like that


----------



## Six* (Oct 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> we never saw onigiri, nor buccha in the chap... coudnt be over just like that


rika destroyed onigiri in this chap.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 28, 2008)

So guess we have to get used to calling Kilik, Kiric now.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, Kilik is so much better, reminds me of Soul Calibur


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 28, 2008)

I HATE THIS MANGA AGAIN!!! WTH... y does OG continue to toy wit my emotions
--


Amanomurakumo said:


> I still have a hard time believing it's over already. O!G's gonna pull something crafty out of his ass and use Ito Physics II to explain it in detail.


honestly... I dont see he how can possible bring ppl bak to life... wth man... i probably lost 3 yrs off my lifespan looking at that chapter


----------



## Austeria (Oct 29, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> I HATE THIS MANGA AGAIN!!! WTH... y does OG continue to toy wit my emotions
> --
> 
> honestly... I dont see he how can possible bring ppl bak to life... wth man... i probably lost 3 yrs off my lifespan looking at that chapter


Maybe Falco lied to them.  That's still kinda cheap, but... only thing that'd make sense. But of course this is O!g we're talking about.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 29, 2008)

Six said:


> rika destroyed onigiri in this chap.


my thought that was ikki at 1st look... on 2nd look i can see it looks like onigiri


----------



## Six* (Oct 29, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> my thought that was ikki at 1st look... on 2nd look i can see it looks like onigiri


I actually thought it looked weird so i gave it a closer look and found out it was onigiri. 

and tbh, I never really expected Kogarasumaru to win. That would've been unbelieveable since SF has been storm riders for years and significantly older (in fact most of them had been storm riders since they were born), while Koga members were young and most of the team just started AT months ago. The only ones who really had more experience was Buccha and Agito. And they weren't that great either.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Oct 29, 2008)

*@Austeria:* Thanks for the link and the summary. + Rep. 

The art in this chapter was fucking EPIC. 

And wow, just wow.

If Sleeping Forest is this strong as a team, imagine how strong Kilik must be. He, by himself, annihilated Sleeping Forest. His current teammates (Gabishi, Om, and others) just looked on as Kilik wiped them out. 

Just wow.

I don't think even Lindo would've had a chance. Especially not against Kilik.

And I laughed at the page where the Thunder King is holding a bondaged Emily. Raep.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 30, 2008)

^ thx austeria for better raw 

still in despair  and amusement  about the next chapter


----------



## Austeria (Oct 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ thx austeria for better raw
> 
> still in despair  and amusement  about the next chapter


Cruelly enough, I find this new development highly amusing.


----------



## skeeterb20 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry, but i am so confused.  What happened to chapter 219? I can't find a scan anywhere and even this thread seemed to completely skip over it.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 30, 2008)

^ its in raw only at the moment.

@austeria ~ i definitely find it amusing, simply 'cos have no idea what O!G gonna do next


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

There's also a raw out for 220. It didn't look all that good


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm still holding off for a scan.


----------



## Six* (Oct 30, 2008)

well atleast there's a 'to be continued' sign.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2008)

^ *光盘刻录*


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Nov 1, 2008)

Austeria, I need to spread some rep first before I pass it on to you. 

Don't worry, I don't/won't/can't forget.


----------



## Austeria (Nov 2, 2008)

^ I don't really care about that lol, I was jk. 


*Spoiler*: _Trick 221 spoiler_ 





> First para about Koga clearly getting defeated, yet they can't forecfully disconnect as it will affect their mental/spiritual status.
> 
> Back in the world, onigiri is chasing rika. Sora and Kiric haven't touched the ballon, even with that close distance. Falco has disconnected. Only two options left. As Ikki had predicted, the panther was rika.
> 
> ...


Man, I'm getting tired of this fight already. I wish O!g'd ended it last chapter and moved on to bigger and better things. 

Plus, it's gonna be kinda cheap now if Koga really can make a dramatic come back and magically defeats SF, especially when Sora and Kiric are so close to the balloon already. It'd be lame if it turns out SF isn't really serious and therefore doesn't want to take the opportunity to go for the balloon.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



onigiri still up and moving?  this battle needs to end already


----------



## Six* (Nov 2, 2008)

That guy is so useless. They should replace onigiri.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 2, 2008)

Six said:


> That guy is so useless. They should replace onigiri.



R U INSANE!!! HE'S GREAT AND THE LIFE OF KOGA! 
I've had this discussion thousands of times, and onigiri adds a different element to Koga. Though he is a clown, he always seems to get a win in his battles, whether by luck or his pervy skills. He's koga's wildcard and is needed to keep the humor/lax atmosphere alive in Koga. And the fact that he's still up and running proves that he is the panther


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Ikki suspected that Rika was indeed the panther wouldn't it be ironic that Onigiri would be the panther? He probably depended on Onigiri's perverted tendacies to help them out and thus meaning that Agito was a ploy to make SF think he was the panther.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^ my thoughts EXACTLY... (though way more well thought out )


----------



## _Grimmjow (Nov 2, 2008)

Any sites Scantalate 219 yet?


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't know they had released it.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 3, 2008)

219 scanalation on One Manga here


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice job T2T


----------



## Austeria (Nov 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 221 summary_ 





> c221 starts with falco being in the present world getting his coffee and commenting on the possibility that kogarasumaru is not ready and will be in about 2-3 years. as he is thinking abt the day when he lost it all along with his ex-SF mates, he begins to wonder why kogarasumaru hasnt woken up yet... after a further-injury reaction from ikki, he realised that kogarasumaru is still connected and a forced disconnection would damage their brain system
> 
> as we're shown scenes in the virtual world, rika is being attacked (rather, stripped) by onigiri, with falco amazed at the strength of the technique shadow. falco's return was welcomed harshly with kiriku and sora who asked him where he went considering the battle aint over yet and kiriku said it was not within his prediction that kogarasumaru has such a "hidden ball" (onigiri)... anyway, ikki said that it was also just as he had thought that rika was the panther and this can be proved when kiriku and sora attacked agito, since both of them did not reach out for the balloon. at this point ex-SF said that that (revealing who their panther is) didnt matter anymore if kogarasumaru is their opponent.
> 
> ...


Frankly, I dislike the fact that Onigiri is always the "unseen danger". It just destroys the mood, IMO, especially when I've never found him funny or anything. It's just annoying that his pervertedness always somehow saves Koga, as if they wouldn't be able to win without some stupid accidental stuff happening. If Onigiri were to actually train and have some skills, it'd be a different story.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, i hate it too. The only thing it was good for was to see Rika's clothes being ripped apart.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 4, 2008)

AHH U GUYS ARE LOSERS!!! i told u man. I've been sayin the same thing about ongiri over and over and over. He's a wildcard, and I knew this would happen. Mayb I was wrong about him being the panther, but i kne he'd play a big part and finally have a spotlight. 
--
Wat you guys seemed to lose sight off is that Ongiri was never serious, and we were never lead on to believe he was serious. He was just a close friend of Ikki's and that was it. At 1 point, he even gave up AT for a girl. If you think about it, he uses his natural skills and aids the team wit it. *I do agree that its annoying seeing him win with no serious fight,* but to say he hasnt trained is wrong, because everytime we've seen Koga training, he was going just as hard as every1 else.

Another thing ppl have to keep in mind is that no1 in Koga has changed their personal character to ride AT,... if anything they improved themselves. Everyone from Koga (excluding Agito/Akito since in flashbacks we're only shown Akito being a king), has applied their talents before AT to their roads. Kazu was always fast and a hard trainer. Ikki was favored by the wind since birth. Buccha was insanely strong. All they did was apply wat they were good at to AT, and wit that said, thats exactly wat Onigiri did. It may not be as insanely cool/strong as the rest, but it doesnt mean he's doing anything any different. He even declared his own "smell road" at one point.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 6, 2008)

chap 220 scan: [HSD Kenichi] [Shounen]HSD Kenichi c255 by Nerieru-scans


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 6, 2008)

What's goin' on with KOGUMARASU it's just sad right now


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 8, 2008)

Kogumarasu being beaten was awesome I think. If SF can finish them off, it will make a nice extension on the manga as they have to prepare for the next Gram Scale. Also, I like how the Gem Regalia got hyped this chapter.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 8, 2008)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Kogumarasu being beaten was awesome I think. If SF can finish them off, it will make a nice extension on the manga as they have to prepare for the next Gram Scale. Also, I like how the Gem Regalia got hyped this chapter.



If Koga needs to wait till the next Gram Scale, it's going to be very anticlimatic. That is also assuming there is another one happening considering a Sora led Genesis and current SF are fighting in the first round.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 8, 2008)

Everone knows if Kazu doesn't save the day then the team with the lion is gonna win it all


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 8, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Everone knows if Kazu doesn't save the day then the team with the lion is gonna win it all



Yea rite... Kazu iz n00bz... it is buccha who is going to come after d35tr0yn Don and PWN all!!! Buccha >> Kazu  believe that


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 8, 2008)

If Koga gets beat then it's gonna be pretty stupid. More than likely SF would be wiped out and Sora would get the Sky Regalia. Something should happen that favors Koga.


----------



## Austeria (Nov 8, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> If Koga gets beat then it's gonna be pretty stupid. More than likely SF would be wiped out and Sora would get the Sky Regalia. Something should happen that favors Koga.


How is SF being wiped out more of a favour to Koga than Genesis being wiped out? I think, if anything, Genesis's defeat would mean that the sky regalia stays with the more-or-less neutral SF. Kiric might come across as someone who wants to prevent anyone from getting the sky regalia, but I think it's more of the matter of _who_ is getting it. On the other hand, Sora wants to use the regalia for his own interest and we know he doesn't hesitate to kill anyone.

The way I see it, Koga would benefit more from Genesis's defeat.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd actually rather have Genesis defeat SF and have Koga face them. But that's really a matter of how will Genesis get by Ringo.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 8, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I'd actually rather have Genesis defeat SF and have Koga face them. But that's really a matter of how will Genesis get by Ringo.


I doubt Ringo would win against Sora. The plot says so. Besides wouldn't that only be one win for SF. They still have a bunch of others to fight.

Also didn't Kilik say he that in his current state that he couldn't beat Sora, let alone anyone else could?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 8, 2008)

Well Ringo is suppose to be unstoppable in that gravity chamber. I'm not saying Sora or Nike won't win, but we have to wait for O!G physics to come into play for them to be able to win.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 8, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> I doubt Ringo would win against Sora. The plot says so. Besides wouldn't that only be one win for SF. They still have a bunch of others to fight.
> 
> Also didn't Kilik say he that in his current state that he couldn't beat Sora, let alone anyone else could?



Then again, Kirik said that even he couldn't beat Ringo, so technically ur argument is moot.


----------



## Austeria (Nov 8, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Then again, Kirik said that even he couldn't beat Ringo, so technically ur argument is moot.


I must be missing something. When did he say that? He only said that Ringo was the only one who was not affected by the gravity chamber.

I really doubt Ringo is stronger than Kiric. Kiric pretty much is still the shadowlord behind SF, from the way SF members act.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 8, 2008)

didnt he say no1 is a match for ringo within the zero gravity atmosphere? well its only logical seeing as she's the only one who can breathe. although in normal atmospheres kilik/sora etc are much stronger than ringo.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 8, 2008)

That's the thing, Kiric is probably stronger than Ringo even without his Regalia but in that chamber Ringo is king.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 8, 2008)

Austeria said:


> I must be missing something. When did he say that? He only said that Ringo was the only one who was not affected by the gravity chamber.
> 
> I really doubt Ringo is stronger than Kiric. Kiric pretty much is still the shadowlord behind SF, from the way SF members act.



I shoulda specified that I meant in the forest. So it wasn't said directly but it was implied here


----------



## Austeria (Nov 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 222 spoiler_ 





> ◆Ijbg3iR4eg ：2008/11/08(土) 18:25:54 I8elwTASP0
> うん。すまない。また短文なんだ。
> 
> Trick:222
> ...





> short spoiler... it seems it is official that nakayama becomes agito's tuner and in order to listen to his "pulses" for tuning, she went ahead and got naked





> Comments are basically on Obama's victory, and impact on plotline for Omaha.
> Remember, Omaha is pushing Green policies, which are AT related (co-generation), and if elected, is probably the only one that can stop Sora's rogue fleet.
> 
> Nakayama also seems to be a fan of Negima!...
> ...


LOL @ Obama's victory actually affecting the plot.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 9, 2008)

^^^ much appreciated


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha wow at those spoilers. I thought you messed up with the spoiler pic until I looked at it more closely. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 9, 2008)

Austeria said:


> *Spoiler*: _Trick 222 spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. This made me want to read Air Gear.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 9, 2008)

those spoilers are awesome  an emily poster?


----------



## Six* (Nov 9, 2008)

that's crazy awesome. 

and i guess that's the second time someone's reading something from shonen magazine. Before it was Ikki reading SM with a school rumble cover, now it's Nakayama with Negima...


----------



## Austeria (Nov 9, 2008)

Six said:


> and i guess that's the second time someone's reading something from shonen magazine. Before it was Ikki reading SM with a school rumble cover, now it's Nakayama with Negima...


Off-topic: Bakuman characters read stuff from Jump all the time. So far there's been Death Note, Naruto, One Piece and Gintama mentions, various pictures of Jump characters, and the rest of Jump series appearing in a popularity poll list. 


*Spoiler*: _Trick 222 cover spoiler_ 





> 名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2008/11/08(土) 22:09:56 I3e7PFWhf0
> 新刊の表紙は旧眠りの森メンバーが良かった?
> ベヒーモスの時みたいな集合絵が見たかったぜ





> The cover for SM is Old Sleeping Forest. First group cover since Behemoth.





Can't wait. pek


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 9, 2008)

Let me correct myself. Kilik only said that at his current level he couldn't come close to beating Sora. I made sure to reread that.

I still don't think Ringo could win against Sora even if it is in the forest.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 9, 2008)

But Kiric should know of Sora's abilities to be confident enough that Ringo could defend against him. Sora is a wildcard though due to his new legs that somehow might help him in the gravity chamber not to mention he knows about it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 9, 2008)

At most she can hold her own. I don't think she can beat him though.

At the moment Sora is the main villain, if Ringo beats him it would go against the plot basically. Not only that it seems like Sora would have a strategy for facing Ringo.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 9, 2008)

How good is the plot for this story. I had heard that the plot was shitty, but the art was great.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 9, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> How good is the plot for this story. I had heard that the plot was shitty, but the art was great.


The plot starts out iffy. It's gotten better imo, it's enough to keep me reading. On a scale of 1-10 it's like a 7/10 or 8/10.

The art is great though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 9, 2008)

Well Oh Great is the Mangaka, so the story can't be anything great, but wth I read 666 Satan, nothing can be more painful than that piece of shit.

I'll start reading this asap


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 9, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Well Oh Great is the Mangaka, so the story can't be anything great, but wth I read 666 Satan, nothing can be more painful than that piece of shit.
> 
> I'll start reading this asap


That's why I gave a range. The plot has it's good moments where it's an 8/10, but it's mainly a 7/10.

I can say the plot interested me enough to be able to make me read it all in a night.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 10, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Well Oh Great is the Mangaka, so the story can't be anything great, but wth I read 666 Satan, nothing can be more painful than that piece of shit.
> 
> I'll start reading this asap



Be prepared to die in metaphor hell.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2008)

The metaphors can't get anymore confusing than Tenjho Tenge


----------



## _Grimmjow (Nov 10, 2008)

What ever happened to the dip-shit fan boys that tagged along with Koga for a while?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 10, 2008)

Austeria said:


> *Spoiler*: _Trick 222 spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Air gear has plot?. Ok I'm joking , but on a serious note , was it said if Obama/Omoha is supporting Genesis or against it? Seeing as Genesis took over a US battleship I'm guessing he's against them, or atleast now he is? Maybe Koga will get obama as a powerfull ally...


----------



## Duuz-Diz-Din (Nov 10, 2008)

Oboro said:


> Air gear has plot?. Ok I'm joking , but on a serious note , was it said if Obama/Omoha is supporting Genesis or against it? Seeing as Genesis took over a US battleship I'm guessing he's against them, or atleast now he is? Maybe Koga will get obama as a powerfull ally...


So that was Obama! Swwweeeetttt.


----------



## Austeria (Nov 10, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> How good is the plot for this story. I had heard that the plot was shitty, but the art was great.


No one reads Air Gear for the plot. We read it for the "" and "" and "" and "".


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 10, 2008)

^ coudn't have said it better myself 

no sign of an early raw this time?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 10, 2008)

Duuz-Diz-Din said:


> So that was Obama! Swwweeeetttt.




Of course that was Obama , who else is a black presidential candidate for the U.S?. Though technically his name is john omoha or somthing like that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Austeria, can you gfive me the link to the original pic in your sig? Looks pretty sweet.

Well, I stopped reading the manga after Kogarasumaru's match with The White Wolf Clan. Does the manga get any better after that?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Austeria, can you gfive me the link to the original pic in your sig? Looks pretty sweet.

Well, I stopped reading the manga after Kogarasumaru's match with The White Wolf Clan. Does the manga get any better after that?


----------



## Austeria (Nov 11, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ coudn't have said it better myself
> 
> no sign of an early raw this time?


Coming, mon ami.



(What a waste of chapter.  Wth O!g I want none of this stuff now. Get this fight over with, darn it.)



The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hey Austeria, can you gfive me the link to the original pic in your sig? Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 11, 2008)

Airgear has some of the nicest art i've ever seen in a manga. Almost on the level of dogs bullets and carnage. 
 It's just the darn storyline that keeps me from picking it up. I stopped reading around the time the anime ended. Im hoping the mangaka starts a new manga soon cause I think he's got some serious talent.


----------



## Austeria (Nov 11, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> Airgear has some of the nicest art i've ever seen in a manga. Almost on the level of dogs bullets and carnage.
> It's just the darn storyline that keeps me from picking it up. I stopped reading around the time the anime ended. Im hoping the mangaka starts a new manga soon cause I think he's got some serious talent.


I heard Tenjou Tenge has about the same amount of plot as Air Gear, if not less. Wouldn't get my hopes up, if I were you. 

I don't think Air Gear is something you should read for the plot, though. There are many great things about it, and it could survive without a strong plot.


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 11, 2008)

Reading Air Gear for the plot is like reading Naruto for the art.  

I mean, Air Gear has a plot, of sorts, but when it comes down to it's just window dressing to the flying rollerskates, fanservice galore, and beautiful art...and lots of weird, rambling asides packed with sciencey/pseudosciencey explanations for everything that's going on. I love it, but what plot there is can get pretty ridiculous.

Case in point: Trick 222 (most recent chapter) - spoilers ahead:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hee, Nakayama strips FOR GREAT JUSTICE. Of course, Nakayama becoming a Tuner goes back to around Gabishi's appearance (when she first showed ability), so it was only a matter of time before she actually got down to business. I always figured she'd wind up as Kazu's Tuner, because OG loves nothing more than to mess with his pairings, as the whole convoluted IkkixRingo/Kururu/Simca mess shows, and Nakayama as Kazu's Tuner--since basically all the Tuners are in love with their Tunees, from what we've seen--would throw a wrench into things.

...It's pretty hilarious that all this happens while the fight is still going on. It reminds of Westerns where mortally wounded characters give really long speeches. I find it hard to believe that SF wouldn't have locked that down immediately, although I guess with Agito flash-fried--and damn, you can actually see the burns on Agito's skin, ewwwww--they assumed he was no longer a threat?


----------



## Athrum (Nov 11, 2008)

Actually TenTen has a cool plot, it improved with the Sengoku arc.
As for OG doing a new manga, TenTen is in it's last run, Air Gear will stay for more 70 chapters give or take (so it's another year and half). Let's just hope that "health issue" isn't too serious and takes OG away from the manga world


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2008)

@222

*Spoiler*: __ 




but isn't she becoming agito's turner instead?


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 11, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> That's the thing, Kiric is probably stronger than Ringo even without his Regalia but in that chamber Ringo is king.



well if they find a way to breath in the chamber then Ringo is a dead duck.  

she is the only one that can actually do anything in that chamber.  i bet Sora has a plan that will make him breath in that chamber and then Kiric &co will have to do something else. i bet Kiric has something up his sleave but this plot has a showdown between Ikki and Sora in the end.  so Ringo's advantage will be nullified and along with Kiric will be defeated.

i sometimes wonder does "Oh" have the guts to kill off some more main characters?


on a side note,  what the heck just happened?  did ikki and his crew got defeated by SF??


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 11, 2008)

@Muk re: 222


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, it looks like Nakayama's going to be Agito's Tuner. I just always thought she'd wind up as Kazu's Tuner, for the DRAMA...also, there was the whole "Akito is Agito's Tuner" thing, but that's apparently being explained away in this chapter as Akito can't synch up enough with Agito.






> Be prepared to die in metaphor hell.



Seriously.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 11, 2008)

Tenjo Tenge (not so much the early chapters) and Air Gear is mainly just a showcase for O!G's art. The thin plot just beefs it up if you can find it.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 12, 2008)

wth man, y is air gear still out of date? 
its not lik its a small manga. air gear is pretty popular, so y do the scans take so long. I rather see this before i get naruto anyday... on second thought.... thats debatable...


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 13, 2008)

chap 222 summary by whatever181
*Spoiler*: __ 





> chapter starts with nakayama's self narration about how she waiting for magical wings to drop from the sky which would take her anywhere and hence the picture of her watching the sky with the telescope for her chance... in page 3, it is revealed this self-narration is apparently a reflection of what is written down by her during a free-lesson class. ikki, being a prankster, grabbed the note book from her and made fun of it to her dislike... onigiri though, says he could understand with her feelings... but before they could change their opinions of onigiri, he continued saying that he too uses a binocular to look (in the sky?) for his breast-paradise -.- this of course, earned him a punch from emily and the noise attracted the attention of that teacher who asked them to quiet down (cant remember the guy's name "-.-) to nakayama's embarassment, the book finally made it back to her and while she's erasing what she wrote, she noticed agito had written on it, telling her that such stuff is absurb (+ his usual swear word)
> 
> back to the virtual world, the battle has gotten even more intense/crazier with multiple building blocks being destroyed this time... an injured akito then hurries nakayama with the tuning and we learnt that akito has broken down the fang regalia and assembled them into agito's AT - "sand tiger"... however, akito explains that its functionality is currently only at 76% because it seems that matching the regalia's "sound" with agito's "sound" is impossible with akito's skills since he lacks the "time counter for sound"...
> 
> ...


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2008)

Good God I wish I had a girlfriend.  I'd make her read this issue and totally be in like fylnn.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 13, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> chap 222 summary by whatever181



Thank for the summary man


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 15, 2008)

That sucks that the scan is so far behind


----------



## Austeria (Nov 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 223_ 





> From what i can make out, the real panther for Koga is Emily and Agito was the bait designed to confirm that it was neither Kiric or Sora.


End the battle already!  Not even Emily's pleasant development can negate all this I-trick-you-to-trick-me-to-trick-you-to-trick-me-to-trick-you stuff.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, a 10 minute battle sure is lasting a damn long time. Least it's not as long as the Behemoth battle.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2008)

Are they not translating it anymore? I mean why is it taking so long for the trans to come out? I don't see them on OM at all.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 17, 2008)

this battles turning out to be kinda stale... it started off as one of the best, and then somehow ended up drowning itself


----------



## Athrum (Nov 17, 2008)

lol OG is so full of shit that he's drowning xD


----------



## _Grimmjow (Nov 17, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Good God I wish I had a girlfriend.  I'd make her read this issue and totally be in like fylnn.



Umm, reading a chapter in Air Gear does not get you "in like fylnn," hence probably why you do not have a girlfriend. It's OK though, I have a retarded cousin and he says hand pussy is good.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 17, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> this battles turning out to be kinda stale... it started off as one of the best, and then somehow ended up drowning itself


Yeah, till now it was an epic let down... Hope the true fight with Sleeping Forest (of today) compensates somehow this...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 17, 2008)

Exactly what chapter are the raws at now compared to the scans?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 17, 2008)

scans on 220.

and raws are at 222, 223 shud be out within a day or 2.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 17, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> scans on 220.
> 
> and raws are at 222, 223 shud be out within a day or 2.




thanks for the info


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm just wondering, that attack crystal sand wind or whatever it was called (the Sora/Killik combo attack) should be something that Nike can do by himself right?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 18, 2008)

So why are they so slow with the scan/trans-ing?

I don't think Nike could do that attack by himself.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 18, 2008)

Lol Onagiri Super-Pig= one of the greatest riders ever; weakness only works againts sexy women


----------



## DELAHK (Nov 18, 2008)

*RAW 223 IS OUT!!!*


----------



## SaiST (Nov 18, 2008)

So... Besides Emily turning out to be the real Panther, anything interesting happen in this week's chapter?

In fact, I meant to ask this last week: The Fang Regalia integrated into Agito's A-T(which I thought was the case before we witnessed Akito tuning it shortly *before* Kogarasumaru's match with Kururu's pops)-- did they actually show what it looked like? Or did Akito only mention it?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 18, 2008)

^ nothing besides that really happens tbh. cover page is quite nice though.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm personally elated. Emily hasn't had a moment to shine in forever, and she's still my favorite female character (and the one that gives me hard-ons aside from Ringo). I'd always thought that either Emily or Onigiri or Nakayama would be the Panther, for that surprise factor (though the Agito thing really threw me off). Sucks that she starts off by cramping.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Nov 18, 2008)

Dam. I. AM. BEHIND.

I've only been gone like 2 weeks at most and we are already at Trick 223????

I need to catch up.

School is a biatch.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 18, 2008)

So kogarasumaru isn't finished... cool! 

RIKAAA i fucking love you! lol


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 18, 2008)

The scantalations being 2 weeks behind is starting to mess me up. Reading the spoilers/raw that are way ahead and then reading the scantalation is giving me deja vu.

For now, it looks like 1-2 more chapters to wrap this match up before we get to the real tournament.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 18, 2008)

SaiST said:


> So... Besides Emily turning out to be the real Panther, anything interesting happen in this week's chapter?
> 
> In fact, I meant to ask this last week: The Fang Regalia integrated into Agito's A-T(which I thought was the case before we witnessed Akito tuning it shortly *before* Kogarasumaru's match with Kururu's pops)-- did they actually show what it looked like? Or did Akito only mention it?



There is a zoom in on agito's feet but it looks like his normal AT's, sucks though becaus the Fang Regalia is freakin' awesome. Also i didn enjoy to see Emily running, she rules so much, she should just replace Onigiri forever on the team.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 19, 2008)

Athrum said:


> There is a zoom in on agito's feet but it looks like his normal AT's, sucks though becaus the Fang Regalia is freakin' awesome. Also i didn enjoy to see Emily running, she rules so much, she should just replace Onigiri forever on the team.



Onigiri PWNS man. even kiric had to say that if he wasnt careful, Onigiri woulda beat him. Onigiri is crazy when he's on HIS road (which is pretty much him being horny)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 19, 2008)

Sucks Onigiri can't really use his road on guys though.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 19, 2008)

I really wish Onigiri would get run over and replaced with someone substantial. Maybe someone with acid spit, that way we still get our fanservice and lose the most terrible character ever created.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah but it would be creepy if he could


----------



## Austeria (Nov 19, 2008)

Onigiri is the worst character in Air Gear IMO. No real development, fail comic relief, power reeking of BS, etc.

On another note: YES, EMILY! GO GIRL.  I've always loved Emily and her personality, so I'm very happy that her moment to shine finally came. She's the most likeable female to me (aside from Rika, whom I also like); she can fight, she works hard, she's got a nice cheerful personality, and is about the only girl who doesn't worship Ikki.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 19, 2008)

GOOD FOR EMILY!


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> GOOD FOR EMILY!


ditto to that  

faking the fake, fake, fake 

wonder if they can make it this time


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Nov 20, 2008)

I always thought that Emily had the nicest @$$...

so ummm yeah...

YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!

And Kazu must either be blind or gay...


----------



## Austeria (Nov 20, 2008)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> And Kazu must either be blind or gay...


He's gay for Ikki, can't you tell? "The one I've been trying to catch up with..."


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 20, 2008)

We can all hope Onigiri dies


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 20, 2008)

lol i havent posted in here in awhile 

whats up !!!


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 20, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> We can all hope Onigiri dies


Except me... Onigiri is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Austeria (Nov 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 224 spoilers_ 





			
				Barre @ 2ch said:
			
		

> Trick:224(進展なし)
> 
> 次号休載。
> 
> ...





> イッキが風で空、リカを足止め。その隙にブラッドバーンが攻めるが代わりにオニギリが亀甲縛りぽくされてイ ッキ逃れる｡
> ドントレスがブッチャを抱えてイッキの前に登場。
> しかしブッチャにレガリアを破壊されていたため止められず。
> 残ったファルコは復活したアギトにあっけなく倒される。中山いわく今のアギトは無敵。 残るはキリクのみ





			
				Translation said:
			
		

> (from what i can make out), Koga don't seem to be making much progress, we do see Buccha and Dontores and some huge attack from OSF.








Pringer Lagann said:


> We can all hope Onigiri dies


Probably won't happen though. Guy's like a cockroach. They just won't die.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 22, 2008)

last line of spoilers says... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



'nokoru ha kiriku nomi.' ~ meaning, kilik is the last one remaining... im not sure but, agito is revived?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 22, 2008)

Y does evey1 want Onigiri to die?! ... i agree he's annoyin at times, but i still think he's a pretty cool character and adds a "different" element... im not completeley defending him, jus feel he's not as horrible as u guys mak him seem


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 22, 2008)

full spoiler trans: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





> 1. ikki used wind to stop sora and rika
> 2. blackburn attacks, but onirigi helped ikki escape
> 3*. dontores carries a defeated buccha out (not the other way round) and appears in front of ikki. however, buccha didnt go down until destroying dontores' regalia
> 4. falco is defeated by a revived agito and nakayama mentions about agito being undefeatable
> 5. the only one remaining is kiriku





btw, theres a break, so NO chapter next week


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 22, 2008)

Good news about the spoiler. Bad news about the break. Least this fight is damn near over.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 22, 2008)

^^^ lol, i love how we were all super excited and ecstatic to find out that the filler would be a fight between koga and ex-SF, but now we cant wait till its all over... lulz


----------



## Austeria (Nov 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _My thoughts on Trick 224_ 



If Kiric makes it out alive out of this then he is officially teh shit (yea, I know he's a computer program and all, but really, 1 vs Koga?)

Is it just me or does this fight really served as a hype machine for Kiric more than anyone else? Even Sora didn't receive as much exposure.

Anyways, this new development makes ZERO SENSE. Oh! great has truly lost his mind.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 23, 2008)

It's a hype for Kiric because out of S-F he was the one who had more screen time everybody talks about him, we did know he was strong, but we never saw him in action xD


----------



## dark0samurai (Nov 23, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> full spoiler trans: btw, theres a break, so NO chapter next week



thats got to be the most short spolier i have ever seen in this thread, thanks gixa


----------



## DELAHK (Nov 25, 2008)

*TRICK 224 RAW OUT!!*



A huge episode. Looks like this battle is coming to an end.
Don´t forget to appreciate/behold the new *Agito´s fang king AT´s*!!!


----------



## SaiST (Nov 25, 2008)

Lemme see! Lemme see! XO


----------



## isanon (Nov 25, 2008)

i will not read the raw,  i will not read the raw,  i will not read the raw,  i will not read the raw,  i will not read the raw,  i will not read the raw,  i will not read the raw,  i will not read the raw,  i will not read the raw,  


ah fuck this


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 25, 2008)

SaiST said:


> Lemme see! Lemme see! XO


ive uploaded the raw here: 

@ isanon ~ you got tempted


----------



## DELAHK (Nov 25, 2008)

Lol, Falco.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



onigiri's panel was just   ikki was pretty kool in this chap... kazu was done in almost, and ye, LOL, falco got owned in a new record time  after all those crappy chaps this was a pretty gd one overall


----------



## DELAHK (Nov 25, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> onigiri's panel was just   ikki was pretty kool in this chap... kazu was done in almost, and ye, LOL, falco got owned in a new record time  after all those crappy chaps this was a pretty gd one overall




*Spoiler*: __ 




It is only me? Or Sora kiss *literally* the floor!?

Awesome.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 25, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



sora's face when he did kiss the floor was epic  he was proper 'wtf' like


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



really impressive now imagine if ikki, kazu, and buccha actually had regalias! i mean look at ikki's at's, they're junk, only agito has regalia and he annihilated falco. man, might as well give emily regalia too. if onigiri gets regalia of pig/smell road or whatever imagine what he'd do (even if you hate him, there's no denying it now)


----------



## DELAHK (Nov 25, 2008)

They should get regalías soon... they have enough skill to use them.

(except Emily and Onigiri of course...)


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



is it just me or is onigiri doin more than kazu right now ? kazu should be owning ppl just like ikki and agito


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey now while it wasnt that graceful Kazu stopped Takeuchi Sora didnt he? thats worthy of praise aint it?


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 25, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or is onigiri doin more than kazu right now ? kazu should be owning ppl just like ikki and agito




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah hate to say it but kazu doesn't look as impressive. obviously ikki and agito are at the top of koga. recent buccha and onigiri have shown power equally impressive to kazu although kazu should be better






Windwaker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now while it wasnt that graceful Kazu stopped Takeuchi Sora didnt he? thats worthy of praise aint it?




*Spoiler*: __ 



he stopped him by grabbing his leg. if he'd done time stop on rika and sora that woulda been awesome. but i guess part of the reason for that was so ikki could hit kazu with his attack as well for comical effects... who knows


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he stopped him by grabbing his leg. if he'd done time stop on rika and sora that woulda been awesome. but i guess part of the reason for that was so ikki could hit kazu with his attack as well for comical effects... who knows


[/QUOTE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



The guy was probably just tired, not everyone:

Has godly main character endurance 

or magic tuner girl who "oh well, ive never touched an AT before but im sure tuning one of the most sophisticated ATs around cant be that hard can it? oh my god it was that easy!!" and mystical "yea i got raped by a sand tornado, but im good" powernaps

or didnt do a god damn thing but perv out the whole match.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 25, 2008)

She didn't even touch Agito's A-T, she tuned his body.

But yeah, he was exhausted, but... Would've looked a million times better if Kazu stopped both of their time to set that up.

Oh, and gixa <3 gixa.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 25, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> *TRICK 224 RAW OUT!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks dude!!


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2008)

SaiST said:


> She didn't even touch Agito's A-T, she tuned his body.
> 
> But yeah, he was exhausted, but... Would've looked a million times better if Kazu stopped both of their time to set that up.
> 
> Oh, and gixa <3 gixa.


;rofl she tuned his body?!?!?!??! 

so true!!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 25, 2008)

loved the raw!!


----------



## Austeria (Nov 25, 2008)

Best part of the chapter: Sora kissing the floor.  Although, as a Kazu fan I was expecting more of him.

The chapter hardly made any sense, but I've learned to not apply reason when reading this manga. 

Seriously, I need moar of *Emily* and Kazu. I don't give a shit about Onigiri, why did he even need that stupid comic relief panel.


----------



## DELAHK (Nov 25, 2008)

Muk said:


> ;rofl she tuned his body?!?!?!??!
> 
> so true!!!!



By tuning his body you mean...


----------



## Athrum (Nov 25, 2008)

Mmm it seems the Regalia turned out with a really cool design 
Man is Black Burn hawt or what? He looks really cool with the Thunder Regalia. And it was nice to see Ikki using some of the Storm King's Infinity Atmosphere on Sora xD

Also using the fang ride at the end of the chapter was a nice and nostalgic move from OG!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 25, 2008)

Black burn makes me excited to see Nue kick some more ass. And agito has finally gotten to king level, Cocky as shit king level.

So now hes dealing with black burn, and maybe sora and rika?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 26, 2008)

U GUYS ARE BOGUS... i think onigiri getting regalia for his smell road would b brilliant 

Buccha definitely needs a road/regalia cuz he PWNED Don's regalia

I love the new fang regalia design


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 26, 2008)

> By tuning his body you mean...



Tuning is a weird cross between sex and the AT equivalent of a NASCAR pitstop, from what OG has hinted at. I'm surprised OG pretty much skipped the fanservicey goodness of Nakayama tuning Agito, but I'm glad this battle is finally winding down. The concept was promising, but gah, I just wanted them to skip ahead to the real tournament.

Agito's new fang regalia looked...impractical. I know since they're in the air most of the time, it doesn't matter, but can those wheels even turn?


----------



## DELAHK (Nov 26, 2008)

In 225 I want moar floor-kissing!!

Lovely...


----------



## Athrum (Nov 26, 2008)

MRain Akira's Gigaers where the same, and he kicked ass xD


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 26, 2008)

Really? Huh. Oh, well; it's Air Gear, so form is going to trump function every time. (They do look awesome, though.)


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Nov 27, 2008)

HOT-DAM!!!!!!

I love Agito's new and improved Fang regalia. pek

And the art in this chapter was gorgeous.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 1, 2008)

its a lil late being posted here but heres 
*Spoiler*: _chap 224 summary by whatever181_ 





> this chapter starts with something we're rarely shown - that of an angry face of kiriku... even rika commented that she has never seen that before but sora then said that its understandable considering he too feels the same way because of ikki... as they rush towards the tower in an attempt to stop koga from winning, sora is tripped by kazu who is still standing and is trying his best to stop them... obviously kazu is past exhaustion and it was all he could do to hold onto sora's legs with sora preo-occupied, ikki faces off with the ex-thorn queen but after positioning her near sora, ikki unleashes a ground slam against them both, to sora's surprise at ikki's speed at copying his technique... of coz, kazu was also dragged into the attack and he commented he would make sure to kill ikki later -.-
> 
> black burn, seeing his team mates taken down, creates a "lightning spider net" but onigiri (now naked) happily takes ikki's place to allow him to escape... as ikki moves closer to kiriku, his attention was caught by an explosion nearby, in which dontores emerges from the rumble with an injured buccha... as sora shouted at dontores to stop ikki, dontores said that it was impossible and revealed that buccha had not gone down for nothing after all - dontores' only right hand regalia was broken in pieces!! a short exhange of a thumbs up from buccha and a pat in the back from ikki was all it needs for congratulating on a job well done
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ O!G's metaphors make me rage sometimes.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 1, 2008)

Soooo.... I JUST got into Air Gear. I think it's pretty awesome! I skipped around a few chapters just to get a feel of it, but I realized that was a mistake because now I'm really curious about things that I don't think I have time to painstakingly go through EVERY chapter to find out! >_< So can somebody answer some questions for me? I'd really appreciate it!

- What's the first chapter Kanon appears in? Why does he keep saying "tuning" in quotations; is he implying he did something with Ringo?

- How old is Ikki and his crew?

- If Agito/Akito doesn't like his older brother, why don't they just... er, get rid of him or something? I mean, is the team strong enough to take on that SWAT team (and other riders don't seem to like them either)?

- What becomes of Akira after his fight with Ikki?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 1, 2008)

Why would you skip some chapters? Thats just dumb.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 1, 2008)

To get a feel of it. I'm a bit crunched for time but I started to get really into it (specifically certain characters, so I hunted the chapters that had them). When I have more time I can actually buckle down and perhaps read it from start to finish (or ongoing), but for now I'm just curious about those things.


----------



## _Grimmjow (Dec 1, 2008)

Fleecy said:


> Soooo.... I JUST got into Air Gear. I think it's pretty awesome! I skipped around a few chapters just to get a feel of it, but I realized that was a mistake because now I'm really curious about things that I don't think I have time to painstakingly go through EVERY chapter to find out! >_< So can somebody answer some questions for me? I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> - What's the first chapter Kanon appears in? Why does he keep saying "tuning" in quotations; is he implying he did something with Ringo?
> 
> ...



-Kanon fucked Ringo silly

-14-17

-Agito/Akito is his older brother (Lind)

-Akira goes to jail and gets anally raped

Your Welcome


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 2, 2008)

he never fucked ringo. 

Where was it stated that tuning = sex?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Dec 2, 2008)

^^^ Not again...

I proved a long time ago that tuning DOES NOT EQUAL sex. 

I could go back and find the post that I made on this thread...but I am lazy and sleepy and tired...

But Nakayama believes that Agito is "undefeatable???"

I don't doubt it (atm) bu then why doesn't he go (instead of Ikki) and fight Kilik. I'd love to see that...

Also, something occurred to me...

The entire battle between Kogarasumaru and the former SF is a virtual simulation...

SOOOOOOOOO...even though Agito has had his fang regalia tuned, it will need to be retuned once he awakens. That would be my guess...but ya never know...the physics of the AG universe is rather twisted...


----------



## Austeria (Dec 2, 2008)

I still don't understand how Yayoi could tune Agito without any tuning equipments.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 2, 2008)

Does anyone know what's up with the scans?  And maybee she's just special


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Dec 3, 2008)

Austeria said:


> I still don't understand how Yayoi could tune Agito without any tuning equipments.



Yeah...me too.

So maybe this is O!G subtly hinting that tuning requires some level of intimacy on a sexual level.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 3, 2008)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> Yeah...me too.
> 
> So maybe this is O!G subtly hinting that tuning requires some level of intimacy on a sexual level.


O!g and "subtle" should never be in the same sentence together.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Dec 3, 2008)

Austeria said:


> O!g and "subtle" should never be in the same sentence together.



QFT!

But yeah, this looks like its going to get better. Onigiri is suddenly becoming my hero with the giant pig barbarian aura he has going on. From the moment he guided Falco on how to seduce the girl in the H-Game, he's just been getting better and better. suddenly he's USEFUL!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 3, 2008)

lol, O!G and subtle?


----------



## AgentMarth (Dec 4, 2008)

Did I just see Negima in Air Gear!?

Awesome


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2008)

AgentMarth said:


> Did I just see Negima in Air Gear!?
> 
> Awesome


**


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 5, 2008)

Trick 222 subbed is out!

They "somehow" explain why Nakayama could tune agito... I´m not pretty convinced at all. But the results make up for it


----------



## Muk (Dec 5, 2008)

woot finally a summary and O!G and subtle :rofl


----------



## moocifer (Dec 7, 2008)

from page 253 about TTT




moocifer said:


> They need to finally recruit Yayoi when they're at Kazu's place.






moocifer said:


> The girl who was with Agito when he fought Orca.  About 80 chapters or so ago, she was able to give Agito the precise time to the second without looking at her watch.  They were introducing the whole idea of TTT at the time, but I think it was just something OG just threw into the chapter in passing.  But I hope it becomes something so she isn't so useless.




hooray she has some relevance now


----------



## Austeria (Dec 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 225 spoilers_ 





> All of Kogarasumaru's sacrifices and hopes are now pinned on Adachi.
> Kirik appears in front of her, feet apart, exuding a fearsome aura.
> Even though she's petrified, Adachi leaps for the balloon anyway.
> Well, the balloon is 40m from the tower and getting furthur.
> ...




So, Sora, the person closest to becoming the Sky King was basically defeated by Kazu holding on to his legs. 

But O!g didn't even let Emily get all the glory. Ikki had to have some hand in their victory.  EMILY NEEDS MOAR LOVE.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 8, 2008)

those spoilers are gay 

i mean, after all that, we get...


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know why they keep making Emily seem so weak. She was supposedly the star of their track team... and she's monstrously strong. i wish they'd stop wrecking my favorite female


----------



## Austeria (Dec 8, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I don't know why they keep making Emily seem so weak. She was supposedly the star of their track team... and she's monstrously strong. i wish they'd stop wrecking my favorite female


Someone in Japan needs to listen to this guy.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 8, 2008)

Emily hasn't shown herself to be really outstanding as a rider, she just has that outstanding physical strength. She's still nubbish, even for Kogarasumaru.

I mean, yeah, it'd be nice if O!G does something with her, but I wouldn't expect anything significant anytime soon. At least, nothing significant enough to give her a fighting chance against some of the beasts Kogarasumaru will be fighting down the line, or the one she faced in this very chapter.

Honestly, there was nothing to "wreck" to begin with. O!G can only build her up.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 8, 2008)

^^^ Yea but, realize that she's started off wit more skill then when the rest of Koga started. She was a track star. That should count for sumthin. Everybody else became really skilled by training lik crazy after gettin their AT's. She has as much motivation, so she should b shown doing more. The fact they showed her cramping at the beginning of the match had me extremely upset. SHE RAN TRACK!!!! that shouldn't happen. OG is down-playing her way too much


----------



## SaiST (Dec 8, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ Yea but, realize that she's started off wit more skill then when the rest of Koga started. She was a track star.


That doesn' equate to being a good rider. Kazu always ousprinted the "genius" Ikki since they were kids, didn't meana damn when he first got his own pair of AT though.

There's also their experience with the East Side Guns to consider. Ikki also has abnormal strength and crazy physical conditioning thanks to Rika and Mikan.

Even with Emily's experience as a "track star", as I recall, she never did exceptionally well at that in the first place.



> _That should count for sumthin._


It should. Just not enough to compete with King-level riders that're effortlessly throwing about building-crushing shockwaves 'n' such. Aren't you guys expecting too much, too soon? She just started riding right in the middle of Kogarasumaru's ascent to B-Class, that wasn't all that long ago.



> _She has as much motivation_


_<Yayoi> Emily, don't you have to participate in the wall climbing exercise as well?

<Emily> The wall I have to climb... Is the wall of love <3_

Paraphrasing, but that was pretty much how that exchange went during Kogarasumaru's training session before their bout with the Wolves. We didn't see her taking an active part in the training session *after* that bout either.

Hell--she wasn't even a starter *during* the match.



> _The fact they showed her cramping at the beginning of the match had me extremely upset. SHE RAN TRACK!!!! that shouldn't happen. OG is down-playing her way too much_


Refresh my memory, when did she start cramping up? During this match that just ended, or the one before?


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 8, 2008)

During this match, she starts running up the tower and she's already cramping... wtf?


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 8, 2008)

her cramping up was kinda meh... but it doesnt change the fact she cant just improve out of no where... although, i so would like her to


----------



## SaiST (Dec 8, 2008)

... That's hardly the "beginning" of the match. And there's no telling how much, or in what way she's been running up that tower while slipping past Sleeping Forest unnoticed.

Looked like she had her wheels locked and was trying to sprint normally, with her AT on, if I remember correctly. Running that way up a tower would be dificult, wouldn't it?


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 8, 2008)

yes it wud, altho i cant remember her wheels being locked


----------



## SaiST (Dec 8, 2008)

Eh, nevermind about the wheels being locked. The usual signs we see from the wheels making contact with the ground weren't present. That, and the way she was running just gave me the impression tht she was trying to run normally--maybe a possible attempt to temporarily avoid Kilik's detection.

... But she couldn't have skid as far as she did after tripping on page 17 if she was running normally, especially if she was cramping up and slowing down, while running up hill.

So yeah, nevermind.

Unless I turn out to be right somehow, in which case you guys will owe me candy, and lubz.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you guys think O!g will dare to just skip through SF vs Genesis and show us the result of their battle? For some reason a lot of people (not on NF) seem to find it to be the most likely route to be taken. Well, it's possible considering how O!g would probably want to avoid spending so many chapters on a battle not involving Koga, but still...

If that happens I shall be very, very sad...  Frankly, I'm hyped up for that fight more than anything. I just need to see the monsters of the AT world duking it out at one another.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 8, 2008)

^^^ yup. I feel lik after this match, we're juss gonna see the winner of the SF vs Genesis match. I doubt we're gonna get to see the fight. Prolly juss tell us wat happened
--
U right, I was wrong about the coming in with more skill... Kazu was a better sprinter, and Ikki always had ridiculous strength... but dude, honestly, i love buccha and ill defend onigiri, but how could she possible get out lasted by them. and dont try to read into the manga that much (her wheels being locked)... dont assume sumthin that wasn't there/implied. Wat was implied was that her stamina started to fail early.


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 9, 2008)

Just as the spoilers stated...

Emily pooped her pants for real! but her reaction was quick enough (a statue... Jeez...)
Anyway I´m looking forward for some hospital scenes.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 9, 2008)

LINK 4 RAW IZ BROKES!!!


----------



## Six* (Dec 9, 2008)

Emily smashing a statue at Kilik reminds me of Aeon smashing a bike at Gabishi. xD

It was a great chapter! and we have another one next week!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 9, 2008)

Emily has very good eyes for learning techniques.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 9, 2008)

WOA!!! EPIC CHAPTER....
---
i think i only say that cuz i'm happy cuz this arc is finally over


----------



## The Imp (Dec 9, 2008)

it would be a waste if they just skipped to the outcome of the genisis vs sf. we all know who is going to win but there has been so much build up for kilik vs sora that it would be a major disappointment if they just skipped it.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 9, 2008)

i think the battle with SF and G will be well different than were thinking it to end... its more than just 1 team winning... this _is_ O'G' sensei were talking about


----------



## Athrum (Dec 9, 2008)

Man i loved this chapter, Emily got a chance to shine a bit and i liked a lot about the boost Ikkis and Agito gave her, they are a team and need to FLY together. 

Also why the fuck does Kirick look older again? He looks like 20'ish in this battle, he looked like a kid when he introduced himself to Koga.
Old S-F Kirick > S-F Kirick


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 9, 2008)

maybe its o'g' and his drawings again... he changed his style somewhat, maybe thats y...


----------



## Austeria (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, that was actually a pretty good chapter. NICE EMILY! 

Oh, and those shots of Kiric were so badass it made up for all the nonsense crap. *fangirls*


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 9, 2008)

The actual chapter was indeed better than the spoilers. Emily didn't seem as helpless and that statue was freakin awesome.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 10, 2008)

awesome chapter!!


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice chapter...
As for the SF vs G fight I wouldnt be surprised if they skip it. because if they dont there will be almost no surprise or new moves in the Final battle with Koga. I mean do you really think either team can beat the other without going all out


----------



## isanon (Dec 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fucking finaly the battle is over


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 11, 2008)

chap 225 summary by whatever181
*Spoiler*: __ 





> the one who shoulder's kogarasumaru's emblem and with it, everyone's expectations... emily adachi moves towards the victory balloon...!!
> 
> finally, emily is at where the balloon is at... with 25m between her and the balloon, she's thinking of whether she should head upwards a little more and try to jump for the balloon from there... but after considering that everyone below is most likely to be at their limits and that the time it will take for her to go up more to be about 5 mins, she had no choice but to try to jump from where she is (time remaining is 3mins40sec, time limit of balloon match is 30mins)
> 
> ...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 11, 2008)

^^^ on the 10 min posion point... I dont remember it exactly. Either way though, since they're in a digital world, the 30 mins could be 10 mins in real life


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 11, 2008)

But the whole time they were fighting though they always emphasized the 10 minute limit and not the regular 30 minute limit. Looks like a simple oversight from O!G for this one.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 12, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> But the whole time they were fighting though they always emphasized the 10 minute limit and not the regular 30 minute limit. Looks like a simple oversight from O!G for this one.


If you're looking for holes in O!g's plot, there wouldn't be anything left after.


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 12, 2008)

summary still too long....


----------



## The Imp (Dec 12, 2008)

did the scans come out yet or are you guys talking about the translations and raws?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 12, 2008)

Austeria said:


> If you're looking for holes in O!g's plot, there wouldn't be anything left after.



O!G probably puts fanservice in his plot holes.


----------



## Penapple (Dec 12, 2008)

I dont mean to be a total newb but do any of you know if an Air Gear Season 2 will be released? I fucking loved the anime and I prefer Anime to Manga but if theres no chance of another season of Air Gear I might aswell start the manga.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 13, 2008)

^^^ OMG, u and gixa need to leave this room. 
--
The anime got canceled, and thank goodness. The story got butched... read the manga from the start and ur love it better.


----------



## Penapple (Dec 13, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ OMG, u and gixa need to leave this room.
> --
> The anime got canceled, and thank goodness. The story got butched... read the manga from the start and ur love it better.



Yeah but the fact I'l be reading it from a computer monitor and not watching it in 19' quality in my bed with a cup of tea, is a bad side of it.
And the anime ruled.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 13, 2008)

No it didn't it fucking sucked.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 13, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ OMG, u and gixa need to leave this room.
> --
> The anime got canceled, and thank goodness. The story got butched... read the manga from the start and ur love it better.


only if you leave first 

and im not gonna start this again


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks for the summary!


----------



## Austeria (Dec 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 226 spoilers - MIGHT BE FAKE_ 





> spoiler mentions:
> 
> 1. kogarasumaru officially wins
> 2. everyone woke up except for kazu
> ...


Some are speculating that it'd be Kazu against young Nike. Which, according to logic, would result in a pretty screwed up Kazu, since Kiric totally dominated in that fight.

I'm divided about this. On one hand, _why won't this battle end?!  One the other hand, Kazu development. Yes. _


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 14, 2008)

Did i just fuckin hear someone say the anime ruled???
What drugs are you using and how can i get it?


----------



## Austeria (Dec 16, 2008)

Just to let you guys know that the spoilers I posted earlier weren't from Barre (2ch). That, and the fact that the last chapter was apparently a double issue, makes those spoilers completely unreliable.


----------



## Six* (Dec 16, 2008)

VOLUME 23's COVER IS EMILY!!!! 

Hawt.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 16, 2008)

Not that pretty 
Anyway one of the points that made those spoilers kinda fake at first was the fact of Nike entering the fight. Nike was not part of S-F to begin with so why would he be on a program designed by Falco?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Dec 16, 2008)

That's Emily?!?!?!?! 

Needless to say, that is not what I was expecting. 

At least, she has a nice @$$. > ____ >


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2008)

it's not that bad >__<


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2008)

> Not that pretty



are you kidding 

i stopped reading Air gear but after i saw that cover
i will start reading again

when does this Emily appear?(maybe i know her but i forget the names usually)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 16, 2008)

She's the trackstar girl that's in love with Kazu. She looks kinda cute in that volume cover to be honest.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 16, 2008)

Well the cover as a seinen felling to it. It's not bad but not OG! goodness. I think it's there just to show us the styles he can draw.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 17, 2008)

I think that Emily cover looks pretty!  Nice realistic style and it's simple, honest and modest, just like Emily.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 17, 2008)

im sure ive seen that panel of her in a chapter before... cant remember where though


----------



## Athrum (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, it seems OG! is recycling a lot of panels instead of making original covers now lol


----------



## McLovin (Dec 17, 2008)

Cover lacks Emily's ass.


----------



## Kanae (Dec 17, 2008)

The Cover is Gorgeous  In a different way than usual, sure, but gorgeous all the same.


----------



## DELAHK (Dec 17, 2008)

Gorgeus cover.

Gotta love Emily


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 17, 2008)

how many of you guys can *instantly* recognise O!Gs art?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 17, 2008)

I think i can, although his art is really different from his earlier works (Majin Devil, Himiko Den and the beginning of tenTen)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 17, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> how many of you guys can *instantly* recognise O!Gs art?



If it's his current style I might be able to but his early style is a little harder for me. Also, having another look at the cover and I realized I really like more now.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good if you ask me.


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 18, 2008)

what chapter are we on now?


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 18, 2008)

^225 RAW current... there seems to be a double issue break this week it seems... unles im mistaken?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2008)

When's the new scan gonna come out? I wanna see sum Agito ownage


----------



## Austeria (Dec 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 226 summary_ 





> not to be stealing w181's thunder, but i couldn't resist doing this particular one now being that it was a big wtf, especially at the end. also, it seems that the 'spoilers' were fake... except the koga winning part
> 
> here we go, starting with a cover featuring the good ol' new president of the usa - obama!! ...i mean omaha:
> 
> ...


All I can say is...

WTH.

Omaha!  

P.S. Ha, I got the part about Falco lying to them about the poison gas right!

P.P.S. ... am I the only one who finds this chapter confusing as hell? Wth "Sky Link"? Obama Omaha appearing in the virtual world? Also, it seems like old-SF really wasn't using their maximum prowess? On another note, it seems like Kiric is quite a good sport. He accepted SF's defeat wholeheartedly and sincerely praised them. It really seems like the present Kiric might even be willing enough to hand the Sky Regalia to Ikki after he's proven himself to be worthy, that's if Kiric really hasn't changed.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 23, 2008)

I saw Austeria in the last post and knew it was spoiler time. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter was slightly confusing with Obmamha appearing. Does that mean he was watching their fight?


----------



## Six* (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



:WOW


----------



## Austeria (Dec 23, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I saw Austeria in the last post and knew it was spoiler time.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I need my weekly dose, so... 

About your question... who knows.  O!g's been smoking the big ones.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 23, 2008)

new chap is lulz 

i wanna what happened with genesis and sf already


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2008)

Omaha for Sky King

Yes we can
Yes we can
Yes we can


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Dec 24, 2008)

LOL...

OBAMAHA - a hybrid we can all believe?!?!?!?!

YES SIRRRRRRR 

Sky Link????

Lol...first sky regalia, then sky king, and now sky link?????

Good sh*t O!G. Good sh*t.

Thank goodness I have 20th century boys...


----------



## Six* (Dec 27, 2008)

BRICKS WERE SHAT!!!!!! 

There's going to be a PSP game called Shonen Magazine VS Shonen Sunday!

Ofcourse Ikki from Air Gear is in it!


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 27, 2008)

^ NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!  thats not fair!!!! i dont even have a PSP anymore!!!!!!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 27, 2008)

wow i just shat bricks!!!!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

who is the guy in middle


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> who is the guy in middle


Isn't that dude from that Disciple-manga?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

yes i think that is him you are right

so those are Shonen Sunday team or both teams ?


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 27, 2008)

its the main protagonists from the top mangas, from both shonen sunday and shonen weekly.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 27, 2008)

i see 
thanks


----------



## The Imp (Dec 27, 2008)

wtf how much are they going to give the sky regalia. it started out as a badass AT and now look what it has become


----------



## Six* (Dec 27, 2008)

> *List of confirmed characters:*
> 
> Negi Springfield and Asuna Kagurazaka of Negima!
> Natsu Dragonil of Fairy Tail
> ...


I wonder what Ikki's special attack will be?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2008)

O!G Physics-ryuken.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 27, 2008)

Six said:


> I wonder what Ikki's special attack will be?



maybe a tornado:S


----------



## fxu (Dec 28, 2008)

Any scans past 222?

Any idea of what's going on?


----------



## Valky (Dec 28, 2008)

They still waiting for the scanner and translator i guess.

<_<.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 29, 2008)

223 and 224 FINALLY SCANNED here


----------



## spaZ (Dec 29, 2008)

Its a hard manga to clean and translate so its going to take longer than most mangas.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 29, 2008)

^ yep, that's O!G for ya  

new chaps are appreciated even though i dont need to read them anymore


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^ lol, i hear u. it has gotten to the point where reading the summary and lookin at the raws has been enough for me


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought that tuning didn't involve sex


----------



## spaZ (Dec 30, 2008)

Obviously the guy who colored that put that in...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 30, 2008)

I was kidding


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 31, 2008)

what are we on about again?


----------



## fxu (Dec 31, 2008)

Chapter 223 and 224 by SoreScans are out.

*Here.*


----------



## SaiST (Dec 31, 2008)

... Was that intentional?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 2, 2009)

lol i havent posted here in awhile...anybody else think that the chapters have been pretty shitty lately ???

i honestly considered not reading this manga anymore when chapter 224 came out did anybody else here feel the same ??? i know the guys over at sorascans did


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree I've been losing intrest


----------



## spaZ (Jan 2, 2009)

OG has been making these annoying arcs way to fucking long.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 2, 2009)

^ Yes. Waaay too long.

Also, no development aside from Gary Stu (Ikki) and Agito. While I like those two, other characters also need their screentime and progression. I also don't like the fact that Agito went from "oh noes I am dead" to "untouchable". It felt cheap. 

Oh, and that whole Sky Link ordeal. That one is just...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 2, 2009)

While I can't say I've been entirely uninterested, read this much of it so I kinda want to get to the end. At least we are towards the end it seems since the tournament has begun. I can't see O!G adding anything much beyond that.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a question, who was that girl that tuned Agito, and how did she do it?


----------



## Austeria (Jan 2, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> While I can't say I've been entirely uninterested, read this much of it so I kinda want to get to the end. At least we are towards the end it seems since the tournament has begun. I can't see O!G adding anything much beyond that.


I'm with you. I'm still kinda excited about the tournament even after that dragged out fight. If done right, it can put Air Gear back in gear.



Cooli said:


> I have a question, who was that girl that tuned Agito, and how did she do it?


That girl's name is Yayoi. And I have no clue how she tuned Agito. I suspect O!g doesn't know either, many of the things in the manga make little sense. Heck, the cool moves that the kings dish out like nothing make no sense at all; how does a pair of flying roller blades help you stop time, for instance?


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2009)

lol, or like how Ikki and Sora can just blow people away just by thrusting with the palms of their hands

And i dont see how tuning heals the body. Agito was completely trashed, and then it was like nothing even happened. If thats the case, she should tune the rest of them, then they'd be able to win for sure.

Sadly, all this is going to happen again when they face the new Sleeping Forrest and the real Sora


----------



## Death (Jan 2, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> While I can't say I've been entirely uninterested, read this much of it so I kinda want to get to the end. At least we are towards the end it seems since the tournament has begun. I can't see O!G adding anything much beyond that.





Agreed.  I've come this far in the series, I feel like i need to finish it.  This arc isn't the worst I've read, but it is starting to get boring.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 2, 2009)

Tuning == healing can be attributed to being on the internet and syncing with the program blah blah.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 5, 2009)

what's the latest raw chapter available??


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 5, 2009)

226 last i remember...


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 6, 2009)

Cooli said:


> l
> Sadly, all this is going to happen again when they face the new Sleeping Forrest and the real Sora



I disagree only because by the time they get to them they will have grown more.Also I am sure Kazu will get his Regalia back making him even better.

As of now if they fought right away yeah it would be hard but as of in the future they will probably be on even footing.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 6, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> 226 last i remember...



link please? 

edit: link found!


----------



## SaiST (Jan 6, 2009)

So.... Trick 227 is out.

No spoilers, no summary, MH hasn't made the last couple of AG chapters available for online reading()...

SOMEBODY TELL ME WHAT'S UP!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm i think I can give an accurate summary

There will be great artwork masking a poor plot with so many holes that if it were not for us oogling the drawings we would notice


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 6, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Hmm i think I can give an accurate summary
> 
> There will be great artwork masking a poor plot with so many holes that if it were not for us oogling the drawings we would notice


----------



## Athrum (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh God, i can't believe what happens to Emily 
Also American Stormraiders kick ass lol


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok 3 things 
1 I was right see nice art and thin plot

2 wow Those guys just redeamed America

3 What happened to Emily I cant ready Japanse


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 6, 2009)

srsly, what the fuck is up with O!G? 



*Spoiler*: __ 



the latest raw.. Obama's mind somehow entered Emily's!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 6, 2009)

that might be a good thing never forget that OG is sexist 
Meaning now that Emiliy/Obama/Omaha is now a man trapped in a womans body (LOL)
She will increase dramatically in power

Also and the plot dielutes even more.


----------



## DELAHK (Jan 6, 2009)

Emily looks like a camel in the last panel ;/

I´d love to see Ohama using AT´s... he is the King of the bars and stars road!!!


----------



## Tools (Jan 6, 2009)

DELAHK said:


> Emily looks like a camel in the last panel ;/
> 
> I?d love to see Ohama using AT?s... he is the King of the bars and stars road!!!



A camel? And Ohama on wheels...sweet!


----------



## Austeria (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm a bit late but for the sake of convenience for those who haven't seen it, here's the LQ RAW of Trick 227: 


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 





> First couple of pages, Nike + Sora + Hako are seen in the ship they took over. They are talking about how Koga has gone deep into "Sky Link", the virtual world and Nike starts to get agitated. Hako explains saying that something called the "Quantum Encryption" will stop Koga from getting any further in. This encryption works using "photons" (For all those non-science people, click on link if you don't know what it is. It is pretty much light. The quantum theory suggests light is not a wave, but is something that travels in discrete packets or "quanta's". These packets for light is called "photons") The encryption states that, If one photons with the same properties as another changes, the other photon, no matter how far away it is will change as well. So if people see them far away but see the same photon, they will both think it is the photon "A". (and will appear like the photon has teleported, or at least that's how i think O!G is saying it works by calling this the "Quantum Teleportation"). Quantum Encryption uses this characteristic and is known as the "Ultimate Encryption".
> 
> Nike then says "how dare you talk like that to me. If you hack the Encryption during the process of it, it will stop working and become meaningless. That's why we are experiencing this much difficulty." The key for the Quantum Encryption seems like it is held by that guy holding the suitcase. Omaha also appears to be the leader of the Anti-Sky Regalia Project, and Sora says their job would be so much easier without him in the way.
> 
> ...


President Mush lol.

I can't decide if what happens to Emily is a bad thing or an awesome thing. 

Also, Obama Omaha, where the hell do you put your hands?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 6, 2009)

O!G once again splattered my brains with that explanation. What the hell, like seriously? 

Also... President Mush. Infinite lols.


----------



## Six* (Jan 6, 2009)

Hako playing with herself while thinking of ikki = 

When the chapter started I was like, 

When it ended I was like,


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow...remember when AG was the simple one?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 7, 2009)

Six said:


> Hako playing with herself while thinking of ikki = ...



What makes u think she was thinkin of ikki?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2009)

So who else is looking forward to Jiggy? (That is who they are playing next right?)

I look forward to seeing a team who is not all involved in the state of the world AT politics and all that jazz.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 11, 2009)

^ That'd certainly be a welcome change. 

This has come up someplace else, but does anyone here think that one of the guys that just appeared in the inorganic net resembles Aeon Clock aka Sano?


----------



## Athrum (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, it is probably Sano, or the Sano lookalike that we've been seing now. We can't forget that those are the old versions of Genesis there so that's probably "Sano" with 16 years


----------



## Austeria (Jan 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 228 Japanese spoiler by Barre @ 2ch_ 



せっかくの?自由?、このまま不意にするにはもったいない。
エミリの身体で街を駆け回るオマハ。腕前も中々のもの。
子烏丸の面々に改めてA・T支配の件に触れ、自分の過去を語り始める。

コメント
あけおめです。今年はがんばろうと
思います。せちがらい世の中ですが
いい年にしましょう!みんなの力で! 




It'd be great if someone can translate this soon.

(BTW does anyone know any decent Japanese-English online translator? Babelfish is crap and incoherent and so are many others.)


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 11, 2009)

Hooray for Adachi! Was worried that Kilik was gonna murder her or something for a second.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 11, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Yeah, it is probably Sano, or the Sano lookalike that we've been seing now. We can't forget that those are the old versions of Genesis there so that's probably "Sano" with 16 years



I really dont think its old genesis,  since nike looks normal, and "Sano" looks nothing like the young sano weve seen before. He went from cooky weird kid, to long haired badass, and THEN to the sano we know now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 12, 2009)

How strong do you guys think Sano is?
I mean he seems as strong a Spitfire when they fought toghether and he got better when he fought blackflame since he owned him and now he has regalia.

On a scale of 1 to 500 rate him asumming Sora is 300+(but less than 400)


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 12, 2009)

Austeria said:


> *Spoiler*: _Trick 228 Japanese spoiler by Barre @ 2ch_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spoiler trans... kind of 
*Spoiler*: __ 





> せっかくの“自由”、このまま不意にするにはもったいない



^not too sure about this line, but something about sudden freedom.



> エミリの身体で街を駆け回るオマハ。腕前も中々のもの



omaha in emily's body runs about the town their in?



> 子烏丸の面々に改めてA・T支配の件に触れ、自分の過去を語り始める



karasu, meaning ikki, talks about his past?

will have to wait for someone else to translate properly... but for now


----------



## DELAHK (Jan 12, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> So who else is looking forward to Jiggy? (That is who they are playing next right?)
> 
> I look forward to seeing a team who is not all involved in the state of the world AT politics and all that jazz.



I re-read the manga and I saw that Jiggy team is expert in cube fights.

So... *HELL Y?AH!*


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh ic

what are we on about again?


----------



## Athrum (Jan 12, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I really dont think its old genesis,  since nike looks normal, and "Sano" looks nothing like the young sano weve seen before. He went from cooky weird kid, to long haired badass, and THEN to the sano we know now.



well nike is a long haired wall of muscles since he founded Genesis, so that may be an old version of him.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 13, 2009)

*Trick 228*



Mickydan said:


> thanks to Heiji-sama as always:



enjoy ^^


----------



## Athrum (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks dude, let's see what OG got for us this week.


----------



## blackness (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, everything makes complete sense now................................


----------



## Marlo21 (Jan 14, 2009)

Is there any news on a second season for the Air Gear anime?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^ WHY WOULD U WANT 1?  they completely butchered it the first time


----------



## Austeria (Jan 14, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ WHY WOULD U WANT 1?  they completely butchered it the first time


With a better studio, of couse. Preferably Bones. 

Too bad it won't happen.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 14, 2009)

The first episode screwed up majorly. They kept to canon mostly which was good but it could have been alot better. Bout the only major positive point the anime had was the music.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 14, 2009)

Austeria said:


> With a better studio, of couse. Preferably Bones.
> 
> Too bad it won't happen.



BONES did Eureka Seven right?

If they are the studio im thinking of they would be PERFECT for air gear


----------



## spaZ (Jan 14, 2009)

Toei have done many animes with a manga like dragon ball and onepiece. I am still surprised they would screw up such an amazing manga to anime adaptation.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 229 spoilers_ 





> 1. omaha was born in a poor country filled with political turmoil due to its oil pipeline (previous chapter mentioned he was born in america but lived in africa for some time, i guess the one who posted spoiler confused this)
> 2. there was an outbreak of violence and the resulting misfire damaged the pipe. this caused the oil to leak around the village and a fire was started by a cigarrete from a villager who didnt know what was going on. this caused many deaths, including omaha's dad
> 3. in order to avoid such unfortunate events, omaha ran for presidency. and touched by his story, kogarasumaru decides to cooperate


YAWN. >_> I'm honestly not interested in Omaha's backstory. If I need a dose I'd rather watch the real Obama on TV.






Amanomurakumo said:


> The first episode screwed up majorly. They kept to canon mostly which was good but it could have been alot better. Bout the only major positive point the anime had was the music.


I imagined it to have an atmosphere kinda like that DS game The World Ends With You, with hot pop/hip hop soundtrack. But it didn't even come close.



spaZ said:


> Toei have done many animes with a manga like dragon ball and onepiece. I am still surprised they would screw up such an amazing manga to anime adaptation.


Those two aren't exactly stellar either.

I WANT BONES. Ouran was one of the best manga to anime adaptation I've ever seen (I daresay they made it better than what it actually is), and studio Bones always has top notch art direction and animation. (Oh, they also did FMA.)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2009)

Austeria said:


> *Spoiler*: _Trick 229 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea new chapter seems lame....

IF you're a bones fan, Have you seen Eureka Seven? The way the mecha move in that anime is very very stylish, and its based off of extreme sports (hoverboarding lol), its also an extremely good anime.

Thats why i think theyd be perfect for air gear.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 20, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> IF you're a bones fan, Have you seen Eureka Seven? The way the mecha move in that anime is very very stylish, and its based off of extreme sports (hoverboarding lol), its also an extremely good anime.
> 
> Thats why i think theyd be perfect for air gear.


No, I haven't seen it but I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 21, 2009)

chap is way too lame  i guess u sometimes get these kind of chaps in airgear sometimes... once we see tourney move on, it should get more interesting again.

i wonder who team genesis have in their party of 5... same with sleeping forest, sora n kilik are a must, followed by such n such. and is nike's team actually registered seperately from genesis?


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 21, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> chap is way too lame  i guess u sometimes get these kind of chaps in airgear sometimes... once we see tourney move on, it should get more interesting again.
> 
> i wonder who team genesis have in their party of 5... same with sleeping forest, sora n kilik are a must, followed by such n such. and is nike's team actually registered seperately from genesis?



oh right ic....


----------



## Austeria (Jan 21, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> i wonder who team genesis have in their party of 5... same with sleeping forest, sora n kilik are a must, followed by such n such. and is nike's team actually registered seperately from genesis?


Frankly, it'd be stupid if they didn't register as a different team, given the number of human resources that they have. And Sora isn't exactly known as a clean player either; the end justifies the means. (I think Yoshitsune, Nue and the gang might register under different teams as well?)

As for SF, I'm sure they're only competing as a team, with Kiric's sense of justice and all that.


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2009)

in what chapter does the virtual fighter end? that out on onemange seems to be still behind a few chapters


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2009)

Austeria said:


> No, I haven't seen it but I've heard good things about it.



If you dont mind a rather prominent romance sub-plot you really should check it out. Its interesting, with cool characters, not to mention that its really pretty.



Austeria said:


> Frankly, it'd be stupid if they didn't register as a different team, given the number of human resources that they have. And Sora isn't exactly known as a clean player either; the end justifies the means. (I think Yoshitsune, Nue and the gang might register under different teams as well?)
> 
> As for SF, I'm sure they're only competing as a team, with Kiric's sense of justice and all that.



I think that something like that will occur. If only because Kazu will beat aeon before they fight SF for the last time, and Ikki needs the storm regalia.

I think theres going to be one last "Training" arc, with ikki getting his regalia, kazu getting used to _his_ regalia, and buccha finding/creating his own "road"


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Austeria said:


> I WANT BONES. Ouran was one of the best manga to anime adaptation I've ever seen (I daresay they made it better than what it actually is), and studio Bones always has top notch art direction and animation. (Oh, they also did FMA.)



Screw bones, I want something like One Piece where they keep going with the story and just don't add an filler end arc like bones did with fma and what there doing to Soul Eater.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2009)

Is Air Gear worth reading again after going back to just tricks and skating, or is it still magical DBZ shit?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Its been really boring for a long time so yeah...


----------



## Austeria (Jan 22, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Screw bones, I want something like One Piece where they keep going with the story and just don't add an filler end arc like bones did with fma and what there doing to Soul Eater.


That's the very thing that I do not want in my anime. I like my series nice and short (around 24-50 episodes). Though, there are some rare exceptions, like Gintama. Then again, Sunrise's production values are generally excellent. So yeah, it depends on how well they can carry it off.



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Is Air Gear worth reading again after going back to just tricks and skating, or is it still magical DBZ shit?


O!g will never go back to skating, with all the Sky Link, international security, and Omaha politics convoluted shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2009)

Heh, dissapointing.

Even extremely tasty art cannot justify that.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 22, 2009)

lol, DBZ


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2009)

The plots kind of shite. But the characters are what keep me in it. 

As long as OG doesnt shit too much on
-kazu (Im a kazu fanboy, not proud to admit it ha, but ill be giddy as a school girl when he uses the flame regalia)
-emily (This chick is sexy, fun, and has more metaphorical cajones than most male characters)
-buccha (Just a cool guy)
-kiric (Badass with pink hair, who wears sweet shades and suits a lot)

Ill stick with it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2009)

I read until the wheelchair guy stole Ikki's regalia. After that, I just couldn't be arsed anymore.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 23, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> The plots kind of shite. But the characters are what keep me in it.
> 
> As long as OG doesnt shit too much on
> -kazu (Im a kazu fanboy, not proud to admit it ha, but ill be giddy as a school girl when he uses the flame regalia)
> ...


Omg I agree with that list 100%, though I'd put point Kiric on par with Kazu and Emily on there. 



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I read until the wheelchair guy stole Ikki's regalia. After that, I just couldn't be arsed anymore.


I actually found it a nice plot twist. Just not after the whole Omaha and US security crap.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 23, 2009)

Needs moar Ikki, and poo powaa.

Finally got myself a new PC, so I won't have to bother you anymore, gixa.  Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 23, 2009)

What shame is there in being a Kazu fanboy?  He's the most relatable out of the crew after all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Omg I agree with that list 100%, though I'd put point Kiric on par with Kazu and Emily on there.



Well it was no particular order, cept for kazu and emily up top...i like kiric more than buccha, its just i think buccha needs more developement



Agmaster said:


> What shame is there in being a Kazu fanboy?  He's the most relatable out of the crew after all.



The fact that when he has significant development im "giddy as a school girl,"  thats a bit shameful right?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 23, 2009)

BUCCHA IS AWESOME AND PWNS ALL... lol, i so agree, he needs WAY more development. he's an awesome character and has a whole lot of potential


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2009)

Anybody have the raw or (preferably) the scanslation of Trick 225? Download for the raw at MH keeps timin' out on me, and the download for the scanslation won't even start.

225's all I need to catch up.

[EDIT] - Oh! Found a mirror to 225 raw. I'll wait for Sora-scans scanslation, so... *Nevermind!*


----------



## Cooli (Jan 25, 2009)

Jon Omaha!? 

wow


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 25, 2009)

SaiST said:


> [EDIT] - Oh! Found a mirror to 225 raw. I'll wait for Sora-scans scanslation, so... *Nevermind!*


y not just read the scan online


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2009)

I like to save all my manga.

Your new siggy is love, by the way.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 25, 2009)

When does this virtual world stuff end?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2009)

It all concludes in 227, I believe.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 25, 2009)

So the next chapter? Hopefully it starts to get more exciting afterwards


----------



## The Imp (Jan 25, 2009)

are the scans up to date with the raws from japan? i remember seeing spoilers for this chapter like a month ago


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2009)

No, we're still three behind.



Cooli said:


> So the next chapter? Hopefully it starts to get more exciting afterwards


<Obama> lol..

<Kazu> lol..

<Ikki> ...


----------



## Lord Snow (Jan 25, 2009)

SaiST said:


> No, we're still three behind.
> 
> 
> <Obama> lol..




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I can't believe we are getting a Ohama (aka Obama) flashback.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 25, 2009)

As much as I like Omaha, I'd like O!g to stop focusing too much on him and get back onto the main story/conflict.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2009)

Austeria said:


> As much as I like Omaha, I'd like O!g to stop focusing too much on him and get back onto the main story/conflict.



agreed, i just want some character(COUGH kazu COUGH) development. 

Can't wait for the jiggy fight, hopefully that might be a throwback to the oldschool battles, before all the drama.

I hope jiggy's goals are

Step 1: get sky regalia
Step 2: Sell sky regalia
Step 3: Cash and bitches.

Basically someone who isnt all "sky" this and "wind" that.


----------



## Death (Jan 26, 2009)

Who the hell were those people that hacked into the virtual world?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2009)

Death said:


> Who the hell were those people that hacked into the virtual world?



Nike's team, most likely a sub division of genesis. They seem to be some sort of mega powerful black ops AT squad.


----------



## Death (Jan 26, 2009)

Alright.  Nike was the only one I knew.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 26, 2009)

It's change,......the fuck....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 26, 2009)

...Obama?! I haven't read Air Gear in awhile, but what the fuck is going on?!


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 26, 2009)

its airgear, everythings f'd up like usual 

omaha's bk story's just boring us to death at the moment.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 26, 2009)

Not even manga can escape Obama.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 26, 2009)

wtf just happened? i had no idea what they were talking about. could someone explain it? i dont like the way things are going.


----------



## StarFisherX (Jan 26, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> Not even manga can escape Obama.



Cause no one can overcome the power of CHANGE.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2009)

Blue Kool-Aid said:


> Cause no one can overcome the power of CHANGE.



Ive said it before and ill say it again...

Barack Obama

*HOPE KING of the CHANGE ROAD!  *


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT.  JUST.  HAPPENED.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 26, 2009)

ADACHI NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...

at least she is worth of saving...


----------



## _Grimmjow (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Completely necessary.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 27, 2009)

where are his ATs??


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 27, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> where are his ATs??



Roller style, like Aeons....DUH!!!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol AG is so messed up right now. The art is so fricken ugly haha.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 28, 2009)

I just had to do it.  Done in true O!g style, he looks so pimp. 



Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Lol AG is so messed up right now. The art is so fricken ugly haha.


Art is not ugly.


----------



## Allen Walker (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey, would anyone mind telling me the main differences between the manga and the anime? I wanted to pick up the manga where the anime left off, but if its a big difference i'll start from the beginning of the manga.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 28, 2009)

Tenkkai said:


> Hey, would anyone mind telling me the main differences between the manga and the anime? I wanted to pick up the manga where the anime left off, but if its a big difference i'll start from the beginning of the manga.


Start from the beginning. Honestly, I can't remember if they skipped anything in the anime but just in case. Besides, everything is better in the manga.

I cannot stop telling people how much of an utter garbage the anime is compared to the manga.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 29, 2009)

Tenkkai said:


> Hey, would anyone mind telling me the main differences between the manga and the anime? I wanted to pick up the manga where the anime left off, but if its a big difference i'll start from the beginning of the manga.



The anime epically FAILED at everything. It completely messed up the backstory/beginning so read the manga from the beginning and u will be amazed to see much how much was left out


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2009)

Omaha just wanted to be the little girl ...

also... first panel had me intrigued... why that face?... and why "splash"?...

and then my dirty mind made connections and I'm not pleased with the results ...


----------



## Valky (Jan 30, 2009)

I just hoping this ohama filler arc end sooner ..


----------



## SaiST (Jan 30, 2009)

I think we're done with Obama for now. Situation with Emily will probably be resolved a lil' bit later, but things will probably move on for now.

... Where's mah Storm Regalia? >:x


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 1, 2009)

Is that you Sabret00th?


----------



## Six* (Feb 1, 2009)

I remember Ami. She fixed Kazu's Ats once.


----------



## Austeria (Feb 1, 2009)

Six said:


> I remember Ami. She fixed Kazu's Ats once.


I bet she'll be Kazu's tuner.

Wait, actually, it might be that Konomi girl who tsundere'd him.

BTW Emily is super love. Emily >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> any other girl in Air Gear. pek

Kazu needs to realize this soon and embrace the awesomeness that is Emily. I still remember when she kicked Gabishi into a truck.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2009)

Austeria said:


> I bet she'll be Kazu's tuner.
> 
> Wait, actually, it might be that Konomi girl who tsundere'd him.
> 
> ...



Adachi Emily, "Dropkick your bitch ass into opposing traffic" Queen, of the "OMFG she just threw a statue at a guy" road.


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 2, 2009)

AG best music

[YOUTUBE]pftbebJtj3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Athrum (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah i like that music a lot also. It's been awhile since i gave 2 thoughts about AG, although this is still my favorite manga. I need to get on track again.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 2, 2009)

AG ost 1 track 2, 'skygrinder' fave track... although the entire 2 osts are really gd


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 2, 2009)

Would you say both *A*ir *G*ear's OSTs *A*re *G*reat?


----------



## DELAHK (Feb 2, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> AG best music
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pftbebJtj3s[/YOUTUBE]



Noooope! *THIS* is the best track of the whole Air Gear soundtrack!:

[YOUTUBE]IC1jP4-XFXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 2, 2009)

^ the king and queens' track it would go well for a boxing ring entrance me thinks


----------



## Athrum (Feb 3, 2009)

lol, isnt gixa a dude?

edit: finally the story is moving forward, but it seems kogarasumaru is fighting highway circus.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 3, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> no, lol.
> 
> i quite like this latest chap, the team they're going up against should be a good challenge to them... also
> 
> ...




oh ic now, i understand..

what are we on about agian?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2009)

So apparently Agito is sittin this one out, which is good new IMO, since he got PLENTY of spotlight last battle.

Hoping this battle focuses on Kazu, and if not him then buccha and onigiri.


----------



## Six* (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice set up for the GST. 

And that painter guy will definitely be pit against onigiri.  battle of the xrayz.


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 4, 2009)

May Gaiwan attack them now, it would be awesome.
During their run would be even better.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

Actually, I'm cool with Kazu taking a break.  Buccia needs to man up and...really I'm cool with rice ball being utterly tertiary.  Not that I loathe him, but there is so much more imprtant things going on right now, that I really don't even want development.

We have development, we had development, it's time to go nuts, OG.  Show me why I picked this up and did my first cosplay.  Show me why this is better than Tenjo Tenge.  Show me why skates are respectable.  Go.  Nuts.


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 4, 2009)

Except that AG isn't better than TT.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

It was back when times were simpler.  Because as a romp, it stomps.  When OG got into his 'deep' phase (which he really does with every manga thats longer than 3 issues of his) until it's finished up, it really drags a series down.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Actually, I'm cool with Kazu taking a break.  Buccia needs to man up and...really I'm cool with rice ball being utterly tertiary.  Not that I loathe him, but there is so much more imprtant things going on right now, that I really don't even want development.
> 
> We have development, we had development, it's time to go nuts, OG.  Show me why I picked this up and did my first cosplay.  Show me why this is better than Tenjo Tenge.  Show me why skates are respectable.  Go.  Nuts.



I think buccha did enough manning up by Soloing a king to a draw. I dont think anyone has done that yet. Not even Aeon could do that (had to be saved by Nue). So i pick kazu over buccha.

Is TT that good? i only read like 5-6 chapters and i just wasnt into it. Is it like KHR that it takes a while to pick up speed?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

Valid point, but I rebutt.  The way I see while you gain knowledge sorta, it's happening in a videogame.  A game with Life or Death consequences, but a game nonetheless. 

TT's actually really good.  But it is different than how it began.  If you didn't like it much then, you (after research to get the references) would probably dig it more now, though you'd be coming in mid psuedo climax.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Tenjou Tenge has _confusing_ story-telling and it's amazing how a manga about a bunch of punks who like to clash fists with each other turned into a story about how some convoluted shit caused by ancient gods gave birth to another convoluted conspiracy which resulted in a worldwide bloodshed and war involving knights, dragons, demons, and of course, the destined boy. Oh, and giant babies from the looks of the latest chapter. >_> But it does have some interesting characters, a crappy main lead, and gorgeous art.
> 
> But then again, same thing happened with Air Gear didn't it? We went from a middle-school boy picking up rollerskating to international security issues involving world politicians, a bunch of people dishing out hurricanes and explosions from their fists, quantum teleportation, evil twins, and soon probably the Loch Ness monster.
> 
> Anyways...



Does TT have cool characters (i dont really mind if the lead is not all that, hes just gotta be tolerable)? And is it as stylish as air gear?

But this battle looks awesome, mainly because it reminds me of their first battle, and have hopes that this match will be like the old days when AT was just a really fancy sport.

On another note: YOU QUOTED ME!!!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 4, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder who the hell is TT's actual main character since quite a few of them disappear for chapters on end. If anything, Masataka would be the main since he narrates once in a while. TT does have it's fair share of cool characters, it's more perverted but not as stylish as AG. It's a good read but like Austeria said, it's convulted to all hell later on. I'd say 80% of TT readers were lost to all hell during a certain "time travel" arc.

Looking forward to this new chapter, finally back to it's roots somewhat.

Also..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha at that TTT member just being naked all of a sudden


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

Austeria gets it.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 4, 2009)

TenTen got us lost because of the one chapter per month during the "Sengoku Arc", because if you read them all in one go it makes a little sense. I like TenTen a lot, it's the manga that got me reading AG! when it was still in the Inuyama part. The first chapters have a very different style but this was when OG! started doing non-ero manga lol. You don't have these graffiti style fonts but the normal 2 panel goodness that we are used to are there, the art is as beautiful and detailed in TenTen as in AirGear. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Six* (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah, one of the problems is that TT's story is winded and it only comes out a month with 30 or so pages so it's incredibly hard to follow.

I think the current events are awesome though. Masataka > any other TT character. That 9 moves thing was amazing.


----------



## Austeria (Feb 5, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Does TT have cool characters (i dont really mind if the lead is not all that, hes just gotta be tolerable)? And is it as stylish as air gear?


Think traditional martial arts as opposed to urban grafitti.



> But this battle looks awesome, mainly because it reminds me of their first battle, and have hopes that this match will be like the old days when AT was just a really fancy sport.


lol doubt it.



> On another note: YOU QUOTED ME!!!


I noes! pek

I must spread around some rep before I could give it to you again. 



Amanomurakumo said:


> Sometimes I wonder who the hell is TT's actual main character since quite a few of them disappear for chapters on end. If anything, Masataka would be the main since he narrates once in a while.


I have a feeling Masataka is actually the main narrator of the story and he will end up killing Nagi like when sucker Mitsuomi killed Shin.



> TT does have it's fair share of cool characters, it's more perverted but not as stylish as AG.


Word: MATAZA. Is it creepy that I find him sexy? 



> Looking forward to this new chapter, finally back to it's roots somewhat.


I doubt it will be just a simple dash.



Six said:


> I think the current events are awesome though. Masataka > any other TT character. That 9 moves thing was amazing.


Masataka >>>>>>>>>>> crappy lead. :ho

Hell, Ikki >>>>>>>>>>> Nagi.

ANYONE >>>>>>>>>>> Nagi.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah Nagi is kind of bland, and ever since he lost his cool hairdoo he stopped being interesting.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 5, 2009)

I still enjoy AG more than TenTen, even though it's gotten kind of crazy recently. The only characters I truly like in TenTen are Masataka and Bunshichi(...); Nagi and Bob have their incredible moments, but I find it hard to really like 'em. Maybe it's because of how they presented themselves when the manga first got started--I dunno.



Windwaker said:


> Does TT have cool characters (i dont really mind if the lead is not all that, hes just gotta be tolerable)?


He's a douche, but tolerable. Becomes awesome whenever he's with Bob(which, unfortunately, isn't often enough).

Ikki's a douche too, but he's awesome regardless. 



> _And is it as stylish as air gear?_


O!g puts more work into TenTen's art. It's a monthly manga(with the occasional break), so it makes sense.


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 6, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Does TT have cool characters



Mitsuomi, Bunchichi, Hirohiko, Bob, Masataka, Tetsuhito, Ass Hat and the Marsian sempai.




> is it as stylish as air gear?



It's better.




Amanomurakumo said:


> I'd say 80% of TT readers were lost to all hell during a certain "time travel" arc.



I'd say(in my case) it's due to the wait!
I don't like whe O!G does that but TT is so great that I've gotten addicted.



Athrum said:


> it's the manga that got me reading AG!



Me to.



Austeria said:


> I have a feeling Masataka is actually the main narrator of the story and he will end up killing Nagi like when sucker Mitsuomi killed Shin.



Mitsuomi is my fav. character, just mentionning.



> Word: MATAZA. Is it creepy that I find him sexy?



You're a Goth chick?



> Masataka >>>>>>>>>>> crappy lead. :ho
> 
> Hell, Ikki >>>>>>>>>>> Nagi.
> 
> ANYONE >>>>>>>>>>> Nagi.



100% agree with you.



Athrum said:


> Yeah Nagi is kind of bland, and ever since he lost his cool hairdoo he stopped being interesting.



Ever since he rejected Aya.
The 1st time, 2nd time, .... lost count...so many times...
And I also don't like the Ranma feeling in TT: Masataka-->Aya(teasing Masa)-->Nagi-->Maya(teasing Nagi)-->Mitsuomi(teasing the red head).
In the flash back: Mitsuomi(sleeping with Shin's GF)-->Maya("abused" by Shin but didn't want to leave him)-->Mitsuomi. Also Shin's GF(sleeping with Mitsuomi)-->Shin(sleeping with killing people, died a virgin, yeah I don't like him)-->Maya.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 6, 2009)

just read the lastest chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



ikki's and kazu's faces when crying were just funny xD


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2009)

Bob and Nagi were awesome rabid dogs looking for a pack.  Then the 2nd flashback arc....monthly...w/o research...and cutting Dynamite Knuckle's hair == boo.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 6, 2009)

So are the scans finally up to date?


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 6, 2009)

Til chap 229


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2009)

So....uh...is Emily coming back?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm somewhat disappointed that there is going to be a forced lack of Emily especially now that she finally broke out and started to shine. Or "fly up to the heavens on the back of Ikki's massive wings" in typical AG fashion.

And yes, Masataka is bank. His fight with Mitsuomi had me going (&*%@#*@#0*#$^@(.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 6, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Bob and Nagi were awesome rabid dogs looking for a pack.




Yup, that phrase sums it all xD


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 7, 2009)

yup, sure does mate


----------



## Austeria (Feb 7, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Mitsuomi is my fav. character, just mentionning.


I hate the fact that he killed both Shin and Bunshichi, only to "regret" it after by going all wangsty and BOOHOOHOO I R BAD. 



> You're a Goth chick?


No.  Mataza isn't even goth, he's just a really twisted, psychotic sadist. Maybe that means I'm masochistic? 



> Ever since he rejected Aya.


He's gay. 



Amanomurakumo said:


> I'm somewhat disappointed that there is going to be a forced lack of Emily especially now that she finally broke out and started to shine. Or "fly up to the heavens on the back of Ikki's massive wings" in typical AG fashion.


I NOES. 



> And yes, Masataka is bank. His fight with Mitsuomi had me going (&*%@#*@#0*#$^@(.


Masataka is my favourite out of the Jyuukenbu. By far.


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 8, 2009)

Austeria said:


> I hate the fact that he killed both Shin and Bunshichi, only to "regret" it after by going all wangsty and BOOHOOHOO I R BAD.



I am happy with what he did to Shin but not Bunchichi, I mean the dude was abnormally strong and wasn't even a martial artist or a Red Feather.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorascans finally released 225-227.


----------



## insomniac666 (Feb 9, 2009)

Am I the only person who understood 1/2 of what was said in 230?
As for TT, Fucking got lost completely, around 100 or so, somewhere near there, I just couldn't understand anything that was going on. Might start reading it again for the art and fight scenes.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2009)

^ same here. Seems like the chapter was jumping all over the place. Most of what was happening with the TTT girls just went over my head.


----------



## The Imp (Feb 9, 2009)

insomniac666 said:


> Am I the only person who understood 1/2 of what was said in 230?



ive been like that for the past few chapters.

when you compare air gear from what it started as to what it is now you will go wtf? its funny how just hanging out and doing tricks with AT's turned into saving the world.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 9, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> ive been like that for the past few chapters.
> 
> when you compare air gear from what it started as to what it is now you will go wtf? its funny how just hanging out and doing tricks with AT's turned into saving the world.


I don't think he's talking about the plot, I think he's talking about the translation.

If it wasn't for the earlier summary, I would've been a bit lost too. Nothing huge goes down in this chapter, it's just hard to follow what these guys are saying.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, shouldn't Genesis and SF already be in their battle since they were first round opponents? Spoiler at least makes sense.




I miss the days when AG wasn't so hard to decipher. If all the chapters had a translation/dialouge like 230 I would have dropped this long ago.


----------



## Austeria (Feb 10, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, shouldn't Genesis and SF already be in their battle since they were first round opponents? Spoiler at least makes sense.


Maybe the battles don't follow that ordering system? Remember HC telling Koga they wouldn't mind postponing the battle to the next day or something so that they wouldn't have to battle two teams in one day?

Maybe they have a fixed schedule for the battles?

Otherwise, I don't know.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 10, 2009)

So....chapter 231 sucked. BIG TIME.

I was so hyped up for an AT battle that didnt involve the fate of the world, just two good teams going at it. BUT I GUESS OG JUST DOESNT LIKE ME!

I mean god forbid an *A class* team comprised of all *Speed riders* who mainly ride on the *Highway* even having a chance of even competing with Koga in a *Run match* on *THEIR OWN HOME TURF.*

Really, this was utter garbage. riders from HC (meaning at least 2) can go 250 km/h. Thats about 150 mph. *150 MILES PER FREAKIN HOUR*

And koga absolutely rapes them, on their own turf, in the battle they are most comfortable with. complete trash.

I realize this was a very very heated rant, but mainly, it just seems like O!G is getting lazy, or is rushing through the manga at the sacrifice of interesting non main plot fights that could develop the characters.

Finally, HC were the only team to make it to the third round. So that means that they are, or at least they were....the best of the "non koga/genesis/SF" teams. But hopefully at least one of them gets a proper fight.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 10, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I miss the days when AG wasn't so hard to decipher. If all the chapters had a translation/dialouge like 230 I would have dropped this long ago.



Agreed BIG time. I thought i was the only one, but lately the translations on the scans have been really rough and hard to understand. I stick to it cuz of habit. Im not complaining though cuz im just happy to get scans


----------



## fxu (Feb 10, 2009)

I really don't know what AG is about anymore.

I mean... I was really confused before "Omaha" made his appearance... but now, it's really really WTF.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 10, 2009)

well, at least we understood what a!ito was doing now, all thats left is too see an actual gd battle for once... or are we never going to see a proper battle for fun anymore?


----------



## Athrum (Feb 10, 2009)

Kilik looked cool again with those goggles. And lol at the "8 Twelve" xD


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 13, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> well, at least we understood what a!ito was doing now, all thats left is too see an actual gd battle for once... or are we never going to see a proper battle for fun anymore?



lets just see what oh!great can "fart" out of his mind as they say XD however there is still more to come...

respect to oh!great


----------



## Austeria (Feb 13, 2009)

I just can't wait for the real baddies to come out now. Bring on mah Genesis and SF. After the fight with HC, I'm afraid any team other than those two are mere fodder.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Trick:232 spoilers_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> > Trick:232
> > 小烏丸の前にあらわれたベンケイ。その右足がない。
> > 轟の玉璽を投げ渡し、涙する。
> >
> ...





wuuuuuuut


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Benkei. Yoshitsune's one of my favorite characters, it would really suck if he were killed off. 

Now that Kogarasumaru's got the Rumble Regalia, I guess it's safe to assume that Buccha's going to be the one to get it, eh?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2009)

SaiST said:


> wuuuuuuut
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



So he got killed off-panel??  Booooooo!


----------



## SaiST (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, we don't know for sure if he's dead just yet, but that's probably the case.

Gotta wonder who'd actually attack Trident though. They're allied with Genesis, and I doubt Sleeping Forest is responsible, so... Is there some other big player we haven't heard about steppin' up? Or maybe Yoshitsune had a change of heart and went against Genesis.


----------



## Valky (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell!?

Is this confirmed? Damn, Yoshitsune is dead . Well, although we still don't know if he is really2 dead or not, but the possibilities about him dying is so high. Benkei losing leg, Rumble regalia given to Kogarasumaru ..

It probably because they had a change of heart, otherwise why would they give the regalia to Kogarasumaru? If they weren't, of course they would give the regalia to Genesis.

Yea, Buccha seems likely to hold the Rumble regalia. Seems like Buccha will have a power up! It's kinda good though, since Buccha is supposed to be strong but forgotten lately.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 15, 2009)

Valky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It probably because they had a change of heart, otherwise why would they give the regalia to Kogarasumaru? If they weren't, of course they would give the regalia to Genesis.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless Yoshitsune figured Kogarasumaru would be in a better position to help Trident and the riders of West Japan after gaining Omaha's support, or somethin'.

But then, thinkin' like that could have gotten them on Genesis' bad side too. So yeah, it was likely Genesis, due to a change of heart. It's kind of too late to be introducing any new enemy teams besides Genesis, SF, and the other teams participating in the GST anyways.


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 15, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So he got killed off-panel??  Booooooo!



Don't worry, we'll get a "nice" flashback.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt yoshi is dead, maybe just crippled, or extremely hurt. That would be enough for benkei to breakdown, she practically lives and breathes for the guy.

But go Buccha, although he wont be able to use it for a LONG time. Since he hasnt even shown any Rumble road abilities.

But really really looking forward to when Koga has all 4 of its kings up to snuff and ready to pwn.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

And so continues the Tengeing of Air Gear.  *cries*  Those legs were gold man.  Solid gold.


----------



## Valky (Feb 15, 2009)

SaiST said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe, but i think Genesis with Nike and Sora is still got the upper hand atm. So, yea, it's probably Genesis. I wonder what happened to Nue though.

The battle with SF hasn't happened yet, right?


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, so I am new to this Manga you call Gear of Air. I am assuming I should start at chapter 1, but oh..yeah. Is the little eye patch boy still alive?


----------



## Austeria (Feb 15, 2009)

pek


*Spoiler*: _Thoughts on Trick 232 spoilers_ 



This is what I call the "O!g realized there is no way in hell Genesis isn't wiping the floor with the other teams with all their king-level riders so someone's gotta get disabled somehow to even the playing field" strategy. 

So I guess it's fairly obvious that Buccha will step up, huh? And speaking of the pwning of Trident, some people outside NF are speculating that it could be an unknown strong team rather than Genesis behind all this. I wish this was the truth just so that we can have a more interesting tournament-like atmosphere in which anything is possible, instead of just having three superpowers that are just going to speedblitz the fodders. And interestingly enough, Sleipnir was brought up quite a bit by speculating fans. Now, why the hell Sleipnir and not some other team? We know absolutely nothing about this team, not even how they look, really.

As for Trident, I guess Yoshitsune got a little bit too confident for his own good. I wouldn't be surprised if Sora decided just to off him to prevent future betrayal ala Kiric.





Arachne said:


> Ok, so I am new to this Manga you call Gear of Air. I am assuming I should start at chapter 1, but oh..yeah. Is the little eye patch boy still alive?


It's _Air Gear_ and yes, Agito/Akito is still alive.


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you, but I was joking when I said "Gear of Air".


----------



## Austeria (Feb 15, 2009)

Arachne said:


> Thank you, but I was joking when I said "Gear of Air".


*joke radar malfunctioning* It's hard to tell on the net.


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 15, 2009)

no worries, im still confused up til now


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 15, 2009)

once we get the chap raw, things shud become clearer


----------



## Reincarnation (Feb 15, 2009)

dark0samurai said:


> no worries, im still confused up til now


lol dark0samurai are you ever truly *"In The Mix"*


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 15, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> once we get the chap raw, things shud become clearer



<_< I am sorry I keep staring at your signature.


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that she betrayed Yoshi.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 17, 2009)

I doubt she betrayed Yoshi, that wouldn't cost her a leg, lol.

Also, how sick would it be if out of nowhere Emily were the one to ride the Rumble Road? I'd have a fanboygasm for sure, lol.

EMILY LOSES ANY LEGS OR LIMBS OR PART OF HER ASS I QUIT AIRGEAR, THIS IS A PROMISE.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 17, 2009)

^ lol, i'm going to hold you to your promise


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She's my favorite character/girl. I'd still check on the offchance she regrows whatever she loses, or that Ringo gets every page in the series, but I will have no interest in O!G anymore >: (

Yoshitsune was my favorite character/guy and he was around for a short-as-hell time only to get killed off :\


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 17, 2009)

Trans from suarhnir


*Spoiler*: __ 



oyos

...dang it. the spoiler is true. why does o!g torture the poor girls of his series? if he was gonna take a limb away from benkei, why couldn't it be an arm? (though, losing a leg means more in this series as it makes a-t difficult).

summary:

- we are quickly given a shot of benkei getting on her bike, while there is some big fire going on in the area. there's a big scene by a tower (tuutenkaku) with lots of spectators trying to capture footage on their phones and cameras.

- it goes to koga at their base, with everyone relaxing in the wake of their first gst victory. nakayama is doing some kicks (onigiri goes into it to smell her) with ikki 'training' her. something about a move called the "make the opponent faint with the foot smell"... <.<;; kazu comments that even computer!spitfire rates that technique as very useful, though nakayama is having a hard time with that idea. agito is in a hammock up in the trees, reading and pipes in about nakayama knowing some basic self defense since they don't know what will happen til the end of the gst. buccha, kazu, and onigiri notice nakayama's 'submission' to agito and poke fun at her, though agito gets pissed from what they are implying.

- the tv is on in the background and goes into the whole osaka incident at the tower. koga isn't really paying much attention to the broadcast (ikki is practicing "sleeping fist"). benkei is making her way to koga. the two underclassmen are also at the school, apparently they wanted to inform koga about what they noticed in the news. in the footage, it shows another osaka symbol on fire, but what the two wanted to show was yoshitsune on the rooftop. this causes some commotion within koga as to the meaning of this.

- benkei makes her entrance (quite literally with breaking down the gate on her bike). koga is curious to her visit, not yet fully aware of her condition. agito comments on her being here despite being mutual enemies, he is about to continue his little rant when he notices the smell of blood. benkei reveals herself without her right leg, supporting herself on her a-t staff (forgot the name of it). this puts koga in shock.

- benkei doesn't say anything, but takes out the rumble regalia and toss them to ikki. benkei thinks on how yoshitsune would want this (giving the regalia to koga) and finally starts to cry.

so, nothing quite revealed as to why this happened... which still puts us right where we were when the spoiler came out. dang it. i have a feeling that the storytelling/flashback of the incident will have no real a-t battles either...


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



sora lost BOTH legs and what did he do? he went bionic. there's still hope for benkei!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2009)

gay, so gay, my fave character too 

looks like it was pointless to hope to see anything from him, at least the anime did the guy some justice 


*Spoiler*: __ 



BENKEIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 17, 2009)

i still haven't seen the raw


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 17, 2009)

Try Raw-Paradise.com


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> i still haven't seen the raw


here Link removed


----------



## Austeria (Feb 17, 2009)

nalex43 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> sora lost BOTH legs and what did he do? he went bionic. there's still hope for benkei!



*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed. If Tenjou Tenge is any indication, Benkei will soon sprout a metallic armor-esque kickass limb.

Then again, Sora is the evil main guy while Benkei is mere supporting character who barely gets any screentime.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 17, 2009)

Austeria said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cmon guys its obvious whats going to happen to benkei.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Have you seen planet terror?



Just throw a wheel on their somewhere and she is all set.


----------



## Austeria (Feb 17, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Cmon guys its obvious whats going to happen to benkei.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



No.  Benkei looking like that is just wrong. She needs a full-pledged limb like Sora's.

So, any guesses for the one behind all this, aside from the favourite guess (Sora)?

I personally can't imagine it to be SF at all. Kiric put Simca in a wheelchair and crippled Sora, but his mercy is that he would let his opponents live, as he said himself. I also don't see him as someone who would play a dirty trick on Trident.

As for Sora, I don't know. Why would he reduce his manpower like that, just before the battle against SF? And Yoshitsune made up his mind to support Genesis despite knowing Sora's true colour, I doubt he suddenly turned back against Sora now that they've gone this far.

It would make sense for the culprit to be an unknown team (or someone who just hasn't been shown in the limelight, like Nike before his full-blown appearance). Or maybe Windstorm G Men? Kaito always talks about crushing Genesis, afterall.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 17, 2009)

Austeria said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Gah, how can you say no to a machine gun leg...its a machine gun leg!!!

But seriously, has it been confirmed that yoshi is dead? I mean yea its heavily alluded to, but i can see yoshi pulling some fake death shit to escape genesis, and leaving the regalia would be a great way to throw off suspicion. 
But either way i really hope it was another team, this manga needs more badass teams that arent genesis or SF.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks for the link, gixa!


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 19, 2009)

DUDE, that image of benkei with only 1 leg was super gross 
--
Forget emily, buccha is the only 1 qualified to use the rumble regalia. Some1 mentioned earlier that he wasnt, but remember, Don (the first to use them) used the regalia on his arm, relying on his strength. Buccha went toe to toe in terms of strength with Don during the past arc, so he's proved him self quite capable of handling them.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 19, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> DUDE, that image of benkei with only 1 leg was super gross
> --
> Forget emily, buccha is the only 1 qualified to use the rumble regalia. Some1 mentioned earlier that he wasnt, but remember, Don (the first to use them) used the regalia on his arm, relying on his strength. Buccha went toe to toe in terms of strength with Don during the past arc, so he's proved him self quite capable of handling them.



The only thing is the current reg will need a massive overhaul so that buccha can use it.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 20, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> The only thing is the current reg will need a massive overhaul so that buccha can use it.



I guess... but i feel lik its more of an undoing then it is overhauling it. It just needs to be returned its original state of being on the arms. It was overhauled to fit on the ATs. It shouldn't b that hard since he'll b using them in there original state.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> I guess... but i feel lik its more of an undoing then it is overhauling it. It just needs to be returned its original state of being on the arms. It was overhauled to fit on the ATs. It shouldn't b that hard since he'll b using them in there original state.



I mean i guess TTT could have kept the parts somewhere.

But it seems like it when yoshi got the regalia he basically had it chopped down to just the core. 

So unless TTT has the original parts (which they probably do), then itll take a lot of work.

But i can see TTT just getting DOntores old rig, updating it to more modern parts, and then sticking the core in.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2009)

what happened in 232?

i am lost as how koga won its match.

something about the piggy spreading his body fluid all over the place?


----------



## Austeria (Feb 20, 2009)

Muk said:


> what happened in 232?
> 
> i am lost as how koga won its match.
> 
> something about the piggy spreading his body fluid all over the place?


Onigiri's bodily fluid made the guy from HC skid just before reaching the finish line, I think.


----------



## Kittan (Feb 20, 2009)

I kinda am starting to give up on Air Gear since that last chapter. All's I know is that 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Buccha is gonna become the new Rumble King


----------



## Valky (Feb 21, 2009)

Kinda wondering about what happened to Trident, waiting for the next week chapter.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 23, 2009)

can some1 remind me who is benkei? i cant believe i have forgotten such hottt character. and why is she missing a leg?
link to respective chapters would be appreciated.


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 23, 2009)

she's from the Kyoto trip and also defeated OM.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 23, 2009)

Remember that girl inbetween Yoshitsunes legs That was her.


----------



## Valky (Feb 23, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> can some1 remind me who is benkei? i cant believe i have forgotten such hottt character. and why is she missing a leg?
> link to respective chapters would be appreciated.



She's one of 3 Trident Leaders, the one who helped Koga to fight against Om, and pretty much Yoshitsune's right hand man(woman?). Ring any bells?


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 24, 2009)

my god, i really need re-read this manga, i forgot even character names.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2009)

RS or MediaFire links will be appreciated


----------



## Austeria (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 233 summary_ 





			
				suarhnir said:
			
		

> somehow i've become a night owl and i'm up around the time the raws come out... sora is a bastard, yoshitsune is the win, and aeon is gonna die (but maybe not nue)
> 
> summary:
> 
> ...


Sora going all Nazi on his own people isn't a smart thing to do. Just before their fight with SF? Sora, I thought you knew better.

Also, is this any foreshadowing of what is going to happen to Aeon? He is a non-gravity-child pseudo king with a regalia, afterall.

(BTW are Orca and those other people gravity children? I can't remember and I'm too lazy to check.)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2009)

Austeria said:


> *Spoiler*: _Trick 233 summary_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gah, this sucks. Does sora really have a rumble roader who is better than yoshi? A guy who managed to defend himself with bloody soda cans!?

And now there's a chance that aeon will get owned so that some random grav kid can get the flame regalia.

It'll piss me off if so many people get to use the flame regalia before kazu, especially if one of them is some random grav kid.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 24, 2009)

Austeria said:


> *Spoiler*: _Trick 233 summary_
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW are Orca and those other people gravity children? I can't remember and I'm too lazy to check.)


Orca and Gaiwan are Gravity Children. No word on the others just yet.

Sano will probably end up being a special case. I doubt he'll be killed off until he faces Kazu.


----------



## Valky (Feb 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoshi is so awesome.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 25, 2009)

Valky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshi is so awesome.



damn straight


----------



## SaiST (Feb 25, 2009)

​


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 25, 2009)

Yay my favorite character wrecking face... with soda cans.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Yay my favorite character wrecking face... with soda cans.



FACT: SODA CANS > ROBOT TENTACLES.


----------



## Valky (Feb 25, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> damn straight



*Spoiler*: __ 




Yea, too bad. I kinda like his personality.

That bullets necklace bastard should be killed by Agito!


----------



## Austeria (Mar 3, 2009)

Trick 234 RAW


*Spoiler*: _lol_ 



WTH MECHA.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow. What the hell is wrong with OG! ?
He's going apeshit on is own manga..


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 3, 2009)

Can some1 pls tell me what happens I am to lazy to DL at the momment


----------



## Valky (Mar 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wtf with all those machines. LOL.

Finally we'll see Yoshitsune with his Rumble next week.


----------



## Tenryuken (Mar 3, 2009)

No AG next week(apparently).


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 5, 2009)

Ohh man chapter 233 is a must see just because of Yoshi's move


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 5, 2009)

Fuckin lol at the raw.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 13, 2009)

Man Yoshitsune is too badass. None of this gravity child nonsense, just raw skills. Considering how he dealt with Gawain even without AT's, it makes me wonder how the heck they can beat him with regalia (unless he gets double teamed somehow). Oh yeah, does anyone remember what Yoshitsune's road was? Was it the Rising Road or the Over Road?

On the other comments, I don't think Sora will kill off Aeon, but I don't think he'll let him keep the flame regalia either.

Just thinking about this now, I'd love to see a king come up from some other part of the world. An outsider to the fighting going on so far.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 13, 2009)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Man Yoshitsune is too badass. None of this gravity child nonsense, just raw skills. Considering how he dealt with Gawain even without AT's, it makes me wonder how the heck they can beat him with regalia (unless he gets double teamed somehow). Oh yeah, does anyone remember what Yoshitsune's road was? Was it the Rising Road or the Over Road?


over-road if i remember correctly.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 14, 2009)

Sweet New chapter online

Damn This just makes me think how do they lose?

This is probably how

*Spoiler*: __ 



Genesis Probably just sends in it's cavalry and Yosh gets killed either defending someone, or realizes that they can't win ans give benkai(I think thats her name) the Regalis and flee.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 14, 2009)

Mechas... OG are you serious?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 14, 2009)

Apparently in the world of AG, teen no older that 25 (Old SF team) can have amazing Robotic inventions and no one will question why, But I am sure OG will explain it in a totally believeable way...uh Yeah


----------



## Midus (Mar 14, 2009)

The fuck...I don't even...


----------



## Tenryuken (Mar 15, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Sweet New chapter online



Thanks a lot.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, the last chapter was incredible. I got a bad feeling though when there was that build up of the Trident comradeship. I got this bad feeling that Yoshitsune loses because Sora somehow gets the rest of Trident to turn on Yoshi and Benkei. That would be tragic.

I must say also, the art has blown me away in these last two chapters (not that it wasn't awesome before. There are a number of panels that are sig and avatar material.
Gawain's AT looks cool now that we can see it in its entirety. Hopefully some more explaination comes about what the Gladius Road actually is. Also, lol at that kid who keeps quoting anime.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2009)

Blah! Too much high-tech stuff...


----------



## The Imp (Mar 15, 2009)

Does OG get carried away with all of his manga or is it just Air Gear?


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Mar 15, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Does OG get carried away with all of his manga or is it just Air Gear?



LAWL!!!! Someone doesn't read Tenjou Tenge. 	


An easy way to understand OG! is that AG, TT, and everything else is done in an alternate universe where technology has advanced to tremendous heights, but in Japan, people are still trying to reach that level due to the advancement taking place in America, and tariff restrictions keep the jobs of creating and making the technology require it to be made in America.


----------



## Tenryuken (Mar 16, 2009)

235 is out:


----------



## Austeria (Mar 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Trick 235 summary_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> c235 starts with benkei still taking a shower and and nakayama shocked/worried abt her losing all the blood on the shower floor and benkei replying that its fine to leave her to die like that (obviously still affected by whatever happened back in kyoto)
> 
> flashback then goes to show how yoshitsune's battle went on, with him owning gawain. taking gawain's phone during one of his attacks, yoshitsune used it to make a call to hako, who then passes it to sora and yoshitsune proceeds to tell him that he had expected such an event to happen sooner or later and he officially declares the western riders to be enemies of genesis... he added that he didnt expect sora to be absent though, and that if he wants to take down the head/core of trident, he should not underestimate them and do it himself...
> 
> ...


Sora you darn filthy _bastard_. I'm so loss at word right now. 

Sora really is a dirty scumbag. And Genesis as a whole I suppose, since they are willing to go along with his filthy, dishonorable, cowardly, twisted, [insert ugly adjectives here] plans.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 16, 2009)

I want some fights between teams, not fuckin mecha's, is this Gundam all of a sudden or wut??


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 16, 2009)

Koga will defeat genensis by fusing a giant robot, Believe it


----------



## tgre (Mar 16, 2009)

I expected that gundam bullshit to happen soon... but Im hoping that Oh! Great will revert back to some good ol' fashion AT battles.

I mean, I can see the GS tournament either being one of the best Arcs of AG or one of the worst in terms of hype surrounding it.

God I hope he delivers... the John Omaha little sidetrack was fucking shit.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf, so thats how the rumble king finds himself in the pinch  a gay way to go. 

benkei though  zenzen cool ja'nai yo.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, talk about a high stake gambit. I figured Gawain was no match for Yoshitsune, though threatening Osaka to win is so dirty its actually cool. Genesis is really being setup as the badguy scum willing to do anything to win.

Also, lol at the posters bitching about mecha, it was pretty clear elements like this would be included a long time ago. Besides, Gawain tried the straightup AT battle and was getting his ass handed to him. Let them use the mechs, it just hypes the AT kings more.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2009)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Also, lol at the posters bitching about mecha, it was pretty clear elements like this would be included a long time ago. Besides, Gawain tried the straightup AT battle and was getting his ass handed to him. Let them use the mechs, it just hypes the AT kings more.


Yah, in the end we're gonna have Kings fighting each other in gundams, fukken awesome 

No thank you, this manga was at it's best when the tech was at a moderate level and it was about teams fighting each other, then all this gravity children bullshit started...

Straight up AT battles is what should be about all the time.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 18, 2009)

> No thank you, this manga was at it's best when the tech was at a moderate level and it was about teams fighting each other, then all this gravity children bullshit started...
> 
> Straight up AT battles is what should be about all the time.


I disagree, moderate tech leads to a dead end. It was either tech or supernatural elements because of what is included so far. Besides which the complaining about mechs just seems laughable to me. The sum total of battles involving mechs so far has been two. Orca's friend and Percival. That's it. In both cases so far the kings have owned the mechs using nothing but AT skills. Complaining for the sake of complaining is lame.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 18, 2009)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I disagree, moderate tech leads to a dead end. It was either tech or supernatural elements because of what is included so far. Besides which the complaining about mechs just seems laughable to me. The sum total of battles involving mechs so far has been two. Orca's friend and Percival. That's it. In both cases so far the kings have owned the mechs using nothing but AT skills.


I didn't say that it was just about the mechs, everything involving technology has escalated beyond fuckin control... 
TT's church with all that shit in it, SF's gravity tunnel, people having cyborg parts, that virtual reality etc etc.
This to me just seems "laughable".

Like i said, this manga was at it's best when there wasn't all this shit around.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Complaining for the sake of complaining is lame.


Yeah i agree, too bad no one here is doing that 

Air Gear used to be at the top of my most-anticipated-mangas-every-week list, now i don't really care that much anymore
It's still good, but not like it used to be, and it doesn't look like it's gonna ease up on the tech stuff either, so give it 20 chapters and we'll have Transformers running around.


----------



## Valky (Mar 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck, Sora is so rotten to the core ..

die sora die ..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 19, 2009)

This manga needs more kazu.

edit: or aeon.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 22, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Yah, in the end we're gonna have Kings fighting each other in gundams, fukken awesome
> 
> No thank you, this manga was at it's best when the tech was at a moderate level and it was about teams fighting each other, then all this gravity children bullshit started...
> 
> Straight up AT battles is what should be about all the time.



When Ikki posted that picture of the RX-78 with his head on it, I had played with the thought that mechs were gonna be involved somehow. 

Either way, despite the influx of technology in the series, I think that during the finals of the tournament its all gonna boil down to straight up AT Battles once more.


----------



## Six* (Mar 23, 2009)

:WOW


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

Yoshi is win.  I mean, the spoilers have pretty much ruined the chapter for me.  I could think of no other acceptable way.  Who cares if he rocks cans instead of actual AT?  Kings are not made from their crown after all.  Well, not normally.


----------



## Tenryuken (Mar 23, 2009)

chap 236 is out:

Link removed


----------



## blackness (Mar 24, 2009)

Woooot!!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 24, 2009)

omg omg omg omg omg omg


awesome raw is awesome!!


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2009)

Great raw, but it makes me wonder just how strong Yosh is.

More importantly what the hell is the level of a SKYking (assuming there has been one before). Seriously anything less that creating lvl 5 huricanes when he/she farts is way to weak


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 24, 2009)

Scan out, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! They actually brought in Gundams!  ffs*




Despite that, great chapter, and Yoshitsune is too fuckin badass.


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 24, 2009)

air gear used to be about skating 


*Spoiler*: __ 



now it was like:
bad guy1: i can't beat you 
Yoshitsune: lolz i is better skater than you, lol lol
bad guy2: fuck you i haz a gundam
Yoshitsune:


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 24, 2009)

yoshisune f'in owns  why coudnt he have been shown epicly before this 

gundams are just lulz


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 24, 2009)

Yosh is soooooo fuckin badass  can't wait to see him fight seriously


----------



## The Imp (Mar 24, 2009)

Good chapter. The plot may be getting more and more ridiculous every chapter but atleast it's entertaining.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 25, 2009)

Despite being threatened by gundams, its cool to see yosh still be the bad-ass that he is. They don't call him Rumble King without a good reason.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 28, 2009)

Yosh without the glasses and the comb-over = Hawtness


----------



## Fenton (Mar 28, 2009)

Yosh without the glasses = Quicksilver.


----------



## Valky (Mar 29, 2009)

Yoshitsune is right, you need a macross if you want to win against him, Gawain.

Yoshitsune is way out of your league.


----------



## faults (Mar 29, 2009)

So i guess everyone agrees that they somewhat miss the old plot about skating lol. I can't believe how much its gone on a tangent, its a fighting manga now hahaha

least it didn't go to far off like Tenjou Tenge did, but its still ridiculous.

Nonetheless, its still a decent plot, and the recent chapter was good


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2009)

faults said:


> So i guess everyone agrees that they somewhat miss the old plot about skating lol. I can't believe how much its gone on a tangent, its a fighting manga now hahaha
> 
> least it didn't go to far off like Tenjou Tenge did, but its still ridiculous.
> 
> Nonetheless, its still a decent plot, and the recent chapter was good



Really, i dont care TOO much about the plot...even if at this point the gundams are a little much, ha.

I read air gear for the art, the style, and the characters.

And speaking of characters, this manga needs more Kazu/Emily/Buccha/Aeon/Kilik.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 30, 2009)

Yoshitsune & Benkei's awesomness saved the chapters, fuck those gundams, they just make everything shitty.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 30, 2009)

Even with a hacked off leg, Benkei is still as hot and as awesome as ever. 

Oh Great better do something about those Gundams. LOL. It's just plain ridiculous.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 30, 2009)

Fuck, this week's chap was full of awesome panels!!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 30, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Yoshitsune & Benkei's awesomness saved the chapters, fuck those gundams, they just make everything shitty.



If I had to balance it out, Yoshi + Benkei's awesome waaaay outshines the shittiness of nerd + punk + gundam.  


. . .a gundam.  I mean....I can't even be shocked.  A rail gun firing full on gundam.  Not even surprised.  That can't be right.  Like it happened and I should be all like wtf right?  No, I'm just like 'oh....great.'


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 30, 2009)

My thoughts on the chapter

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait so he take out the gundam and 2 highlevel stormriders, only to be One-shooted by Nike, while he is weakened. OMG that is so far from a fitting end God Grrrr. Still he was Badass this chapter


----------



## Atsuro (Mar 30, 2009)

faults said:


> So i guess everyone agrees that they somewhat miss the old plot about skating lol.



Not really, Air Gear was always over the top so for me this isn't a huge strech. I still greatly enjoy the manga and love the characters.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> No, I'm just like 'oh....great.'



I see what you did there 



and new raws out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nike is the air gear equivalent of evil batman. It is now fact.


----------



## Atsuro (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok..I am convinced. Yosh is a hardass.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 30, 2009)

*sniff sniff*  Sainaraaaaaa.  Yo-kuuuuun!

*rubs nose*  Who gets to kill Nike?  They pretty much get to be the real hero.  Fuck that guy.


----------



## Tenryuken (Mar 30, 2009)

Nike is immortal.
He's the fusion of the 2 greatest Stormriders, Sora and Killik.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Nike is immortal.
> He's the fusion of the 2 greatest Stormriders, Sora and Killik.



Yea, he is very very badass. Even if he killed one of my favorite characters, and my absolute fav. character wants to beat the fuck out of him.



Agmaster said:


> *sniff sniff*  Sainaraaaaaa.  Yo-kuuuuun!
> 
> *rubs nose*  Who gets to kill Nike?  They pretty much get to be the real hero.  Fuck that guy.



Yea, ill miss him.

And hopefully kazu, or at least, thats the way it seems now.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 31, 2009)

At this point, I guess its safe to assume that Trident has fallen with the exception of Benkei. 

I'm sure that it'll add to the fire of Koga to take down the Takeuchi Bros. 

On a side-note, I might as well give that place a go-see. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Tenryuken (Mar 31, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Yea, he is very very badass. Even if he killed one of my favorite characters, and my absolute fav. character wants to beat the fuck out of him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kazu can't bypass Ikki's air triks and Nike is miles away from Ikki on that matter.
I was wondering about Nike's shot, Ikki or Sora never used an "air shot".
I could be wrong through.



Windwaker said:


> Same here, i wanna know what koga has to say, as well as what nike says.
> 
> Sidenote: Shameless advertisement, SoraScans has a pretty good air gear forum, so if you want more varied discussion besides the one thread...check it out.



Yep, why was Ikki crying like a girl?


----------



## Austeria (Mar 31, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Yea, he is very very badass. Even if he killed one of my favorite characters, and my absolute fav. character wants to beat the fuck out of him.


Would've liked him if it weren't for the fact that he always somehow appears at the end of fights just to land the finishing blow. That's just cheap.


----------



## Tenryuken (Mar 31, 2009)

I was under the impression that Nike easely handled two great Stormriders(Iron and Spit), what's cheap in this?
If Nike did everything himself, we wouldn't have seen Yoshi's awesomeness and Air Gear would be close to an end.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 31, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Would've liked him if it weren't for the fact that he always somehow appears at the end of fights just to land the finishing blow. That's just cheap.



Eh, his methods are kind of cheap. But if he had his way he would have rather not had to fight yoshi at all. It's just that his henchman fail hard, so he had to clean up the mess.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 31, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Would've liked him if it weren't for the fact that he always somehow appears at the end of fights just to land the finishing blow. That's just cheap.



Thus far the only times he cleaned up the mess was this instance with Yosh and the last time was Sora's battle with Kilik. Well, Sora and Nike are bros. after all and using a few cheap tactics here and there runs in the family.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 31, 2009)

I dunno if Nike took Yosh one-on-one, we still might have seen Yoshes skill, because really Nike>>>>>>Macross. So Yosh would have had to go all out to try to match him.
Still would have lost though because Nike>Yosh is fact.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah Nike really is a beast.
R.I.P. Yoshitsune. Another of my favorite characters bites the dust


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 31, 2009)

was fun while yoshi did his thing, he went out with a bang after all.


----------



## Kanae (Mar 31, 2009)

.... Has Ringo by any chance showed up in any of the recent chapters/covers?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 31, 2009)

Kanae said:


> .... Has Ringo by any chance showed up in any of the recent chapters/covers?



Nope, not even her ass has been seen.


----------



## Kanae (Mar 31, 2009)

....  

Damn it.


----------



## Austeria (Mar 31, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> I was under the impression that Nike easely handled two great Stormriders(Iron and Spit), what's cheap in this?
> If Nike did everything himself, we wouldn't have seen Yoshi's awesomeness and Air Gear would be close to an end.


A crippled Spitfire and Aeon who isn't a king. And it's debatable since we all know that Aeon is still alive and well. (Not saying that he wouldn't be able to beat them if Spitfire were to still be in his prime, just saying that he might not be as godlike as some make him out to be.)

He might have skills but he has no honour. Then again Sora's the biggest douchebag in the manga so I guess it's to be expected.


----------



## Tenryuken (Mar 31, 2009)

If Nike was a good person, he wouldn't be awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 31, 2009)

Austeria said:


> A crippled Spitfire and Aeon who isn't a king. And it's debatable since we all know that Aeon is still alive and well. (Not saying that he wouldn't be able to beat them if Spitfire were to still be in his prime, just saying that he might not be as godlike as some make him out to be.)
> 
> He might have skills but he has no honour. Then again Sora's the biggest douchebag in the manga so I guess it's to be expected.



I think that prime spit and aeon could have taken out nike. Prime spit alone could probably give him a run for his money. But that just makes both Prime spit and nike badasses.

But i like nike with his no honor. It leads to some very humorous little scenes. For instance, when kazu sees him on the helicopter, and has this actiony "....im going to get you for what you did" face on, and nike's response is to say "yeah!" and flash him two peace signs haha.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 31, 2009)

Kanae said:


> .... Has Ringo by any chance showed up in any of the recent chapters/covers?



I've been rather curious lately as to why Oh Great! is leaving out Ringo in the story. Yeah Ikki has gone his own way, but it doesn't mean that there can't be any character development from Ringo's end. 

I wanna see her ass again actually.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 31, 2009)

would you like some Doujin?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd be lying if I said no.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 2, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> I'd be lying if I said no.



Can I have some of that pie?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Arachne said:


> Can I have some of that pie?



          .


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 3, 2009)

Son who has the flame road now.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 3, 2009)

Kazu and Sano


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 3, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see Kazu go against Sano with the Flame Regalia at stake.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 3, 2009)

Nike is a fucking pimp ,he raped Yoshitsune with ease, i had hoped this fight will lasted a bit longer,but shitty hell no ,it was good chap,now waiting for next week


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 3, 2009)

^lol, I'm not sure how you expected Yoshi to fight. You must have missed the part where he stopped an artillery shell moving at 12 kilometres per second. 

I must say I liked how he went out. The reaching hands made it look like he was begging Nike to spare him and in the next panel it shows he was actually just adjusting his hair. What a legend....


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 3, 2009)

Nike is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and Yoshitsune is teh shit.
Good chapter.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 3, 2009)

That's the most bad-ass way of going down.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2009)

OG!;  Making losers badass since pre 2000.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 3, 2009)

Yoshi was a good char,and i told  ya that i expected more from him,cuz in the end of 236,it shows him with a huge psycho grin,and i said :''someone is so fucked up here'',then Nike huge jack ass pops and beat the crap of him,it was kinda lol


----------



## Neenah (Apr 4, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 

I almost forgot this manga, time to collect the volumes again. Is the plot still shitty? gimme a summary? where was I? so confusing D:

EDIT: Ah I stopped at a training arc where Kururu and her team were working on Ikki's team for the Tower to the sky compitition, is it started yet? Also is there still a shit load of Air Gear physics? My eyes burn when reading all of that guuuuuuuh. *headdesk*




Yoshi is back though? sweet good god, must read.
and lol Gundams?


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 4, 2009)

Nike... you fuckin sissy.. killing Yosh like that  i'm just waiting for the day you're going down


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 4, 2009)

What's the Nike hate?


----------



## Valky (Apr 4, 2009)

Nike shows up only at the end .. that's lame ..

Why didn't he fight Yoshitsune from the start .. Coward.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 4, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> What's the Nike hate?


He only had balls to show up after Yoshitsune had fought and destroyed a gundam, that just show how crap he is.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 4, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> What's the Nike hate?


Hate is inevitable when one kills a generally fan-liked character.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 4, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Hate is inevitable when one kills a generally fan-liked character.




It is the law of all fandoms.


----------



## Biolink (Apr 4, 2009)

Can anybody tell me what's going on?

Last time I read the manga, Ikki was fighting some girl and couldn't breathe in that tower thing, or whatever.

Shit's confusing


----------



## Austeria (Apr 4, 2009)

Biolink said:


> Can anybody tell me what's going on?
> 
> Last time I read the manga, Ikki was fighting some girl and couldn't breathe in that tower thing, or whatever.
> 
> Shit's confusing


Too much shit has gone on since then to be briefly summarized. Just read it yourself. Where's the fun in reading summaries?

And do not worry, it gets more confusing.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 5, 2009)

Valky said:


> Nike shows up only at the end .. that's lame ..
> 
> Why didn't he fight Yoshitsune from the start .. Coward.





KLoWn said:


> He only had balls to show up after Yoshitsune had fought and destroyed a gundam, that just show how crap he is.





Austeria said:


> Hate is inevitable when one kills a generally fan-liked character.



It's called "Strategy".
Yoshi has an army, doesn't he?
It simply means that Nike is a better planner.
Nike would've kill him in a 101 anyway.


----------



## Eurys (Apr 5, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> I've been rather curious lately as to why Oh Great! is leaving out Ringo in the story. Yeah Ikki has gone his own way, but it doesn't mean that there can't be any character development from Ringo's end.
> 
> I wanna see her ass again actually.


:ho

Posted by Foolworm @ Sora forums...

Oh and I agree, Ringo is love etc etc.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2009)

She seems sweaty and tiered, thinking about Ikki are we Ringo


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 5, 2009)

Ringo is so fucking hot!


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 5, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> It's called "Strategy".
> Yoshi has an army, doesn't he?
> It simply means that Nike is a better planner.
> Nike would've kill him in a 101 anyway.


Planner schmanner, over here it's called being a pussy.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 5, 2009)

AG isn't DBZ.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2009)

You have to remember that even though you call Nike a Pussy, he is still better than Yosh.

Though was it a dick move, yes yes it was.


----------



## Tools (Apr 5, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> Ringo is so fucking hot!



Agreed~ So hot~


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 5, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> AG isn't DBZ.


How is this relevant?

Bottom line, we, the majority, wanted to see a battle *between kings*, not fuckin robots and shit, simple.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 5, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> How is this relevant?



That AG isn't about people facing 101 and then go to another person and face him 101.



> Bottom line, we, the majority, wanted to see a battle *between kings*, not fuckin robots and shit, simple.



Me too but whinning like a child won't change a thing.
People are complaining like 3 or 4 chap. about the mechs, it didn't stop O!G. did it?
He took a break before throwing the Benkei incident at us and next week he's taking a break *again*, you should prepare yourself.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2009)

at least he knows how to draw boobs


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 5, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> That AG isn't about people facing 101 and then go to another person and face him 101.


I don't know what you're getting at, 101 what?



Tenryuken said:


> Me too but whinning like a child won't change a thing.


This is a forum, that is what it's for, complaining about the stuff we dislike and praising the things we do.



Tenryuken said:


> People are complaining like 3 or 4 chap. about the mechs, it didn't stop O!G. did it?


I don't see how it would, he ain't lurking around NF.



Tenryuken said:


> He took a break before throwing the Benkei incident at us and next week he's taking a break *again*, you should prepare yourself.


Ok? What has the breaks got to do with anything?


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 5, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Ok? What has the breaks got to do with anything?



He will comeback prolly with new things you aren't gonna like.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 5, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> How is this relevant?
> 
> Bottom line, we, the majority, wanted to see a battle *between kings*, not fuckin robots and shit, simple.



The majority being who?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 5, 2009)

Does it take anybody else unusually long to load up pages from this thread? Rest of the threads on this forum I've viewed recently have been fine, but *this* thread...

Well, whatever. Have those camshots of the pages been translated yet? All I've heard is that there's talk of the Storm Regalia.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2009)

Arachne said:


> The majority being who?



You don't want to see two kings duke it out? Im cool with how things went, and it makes sense that Nike would not consider yoshi worthy of his time, but it really would have been cool to see them go one on one.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 5, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> You don't want to see two kings duke it out?



I never suggested that I did not, but I do not wish to be spoken for. I am fine with how it went down because it was nonetheless an enjoyable chapter. I would have been more "pissed off" if "I" wasn't entertained.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 5, 2009)

Arachne said:


> The majority being who?


The people who has been displeased with all this bullshit going on obviously..
And why did you assume i spoke for you? The "Majority" does not mean *everybody else*. 


SaiST said:


> Does it take anybody else unusually long to load up pages from this thread? Rest of the threads on this forum I've viewed recently have been fine, but *this* thread...


It loads just like all the other threads for me.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 5, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> The people who has been displeased with all this bullshit going on obviously..
> And why did you assume i spoke for you? The "Majority" does not mean *everybody else*.



So you speak for the millions of Air Gear readers you've never met? 

When you act like you are top shit and start speaking for other people because you and a handful of NFers are nerdraging don't be shocked when someone calls you on it.

If the majority doesn't mean "everybody else" what does it apply to?

Nice sig, champ. Sasori's fight was pretty epic.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 5, 2009)

I am pretty sure most people would rather see two kings go at it than a king vs a fucking robot.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 5, 2009)

I am pretty sure you don't have psychic fucking powers either.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 5, 2009)

And you do? You think not many people would actually not like seeing two kings fighting? Are you fucking retarded?


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 5, 2009)

spaZ said:


> And you do? You think not many people would actually not like seeing two kings fighting? Are you fucking retarded?



Clearly, because I am the one speaking for a majority of people I've never met. 

I also never said they or I didn't you fucking imbecile.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 6, 2009)

So anyways, ha.

Im content with how things went down. I think a yoshi vs. nike would be kind of boring, because i would know exactly how it would turn out. Yoshi would show some cool moves, but nike would at most just be annoyed. Yoshi's a genius yea, but in raw ability he just cant match up.

With this we could see him owning multiple opponents, and we got to see benkei in action as well.

What do you guys think will be happening next? Jiggy vs. Koga? or will we FINALLY see genesis vs. SF. Genesis is going to have to debut some new badass king-level characters if they are going to compete, or more predictably, win.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 6, 2009)

Eh, I wouldn't have mind seeing Yosh not get killed, but you can't dwell on that forever. I enjoyed the chapter, but I didn't care to see him die. So long as whomever the new enemies are I hope they are as cool as Yosh. Moar Nike is always good too.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 6, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> What do you guys think will be happening next? Jiggy vs. Koga? or will we FINALLY see genesis vs. SF. Genesis is going to have to debut some new badass king-level characters if they are going to compete, or more predictably, win.



Since Ringo is wearing _that_ outfit, I guess she's gonna help Koga.
Kururu is there as well and they're talking about the Storm Regalia.
They better not use the Rumble Regalia for it, lt's Buucha's.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 6, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Since Ringo is wearing _that_ outfit, I guess she's gonna help Koga.
> Kururu is there as well and they're talking about the Storm Regalia.
> They better not use the Rumble Regalia for it, lt's Buucha's.



Oh god no. If the storm regalia turned out to be a chopped and screwed rumble regalia i will scream.

But i hope agito(who im pretty sure is the only one who knows) tells ringo to GTFO if she tries to help out. At this point its bloody insulting. 

Koga has all the girl power it needs 

But really...Koga shouldnt be able to fight anyone until Genesis vs. SF is resolved. Since it would then be the 2nd round.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 6, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Oh god no. If the storm regalia turned out to be a chopped and screwed rumble regalia i will scream.
> 
> But i hope agito(who im pretty sure is the only one who knows) tells ringo to GTFO if she tries to help out. At this point its bloody insulting.
> 
> ...



Agito will be like "Yo, Onagiri I will give you these pictures of <insert name> if you guard the front door"
Onagiri: DEAL

Ringo: Ok now to sneak in and help them
Onagiri: Sorry mask I cant let you in
Ringo: Why?
Onagiri: for Porn
Ringo: You think you can stop me
Onagiri: Did you notice your costume is tranparent *start getting powerful*
Ringo: Impossible I haven't seen power like this since Kilik-sama, *goes into crazy apple mode*
Battle ensues

Ikki: guys I hear noise outside 
Agito: this is for the team *turns to Akito
Akito: hey Ikki lets take a bath
Ikki: uh wha- knocked out by Akito
Akito: That right lets have a bath.

Also Damn straight it better not be some cheap rip off, or else TTT will look like fail


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 6, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Agito will be like "Yo, Onagiri I will give you these pictures of <insert name> if you guard the front door"
> Onagiri: DEAL
> 
> Ringo: Ok now to sneak in and help them
> ...



Ha, a good way to find out if Ringo > Rika. I mean onigiri DID go beyond the limits of humans.

But really, agito should just be like, "hey ringo, we just beat OSF, so you should probably go back to your tower and focus on getting into the next round so we can kick your asses.

And yea, TTT doesnt have a good track record when it comes to ikki.

1. Broke after two uses.
2. Got stolen.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 6, 2009)

Chap is out:

Raw-paradise.com


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 6, 2009)

On an off-topic note, my cousin seemed interested in Air Gear when I watching the anime once. I think I'll send him a copy.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 6, 2009)

It's official. Ikki's the biggest drama queen shonen lead ever.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 6, 2009)

Austeria said:


> It's official. Ikki's the biggest drama queen shonen lead ever.



And is also the biggest drama queen in his own manga. And here i was thinking kazu had ikki beat in that department


----------



## Austeria (Apr 6, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> And is also the biggest drama queen in his own manga. And here i was thinking kazu had ikki beat in that department


Kazu was never much of a drama queen. He has inferiority complex, but he keeps things to himself.

Ikki, on the other hand...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 6, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Kazu was never much of a drama queen. He has inferiority complex, but he keeps things to himself.
> 
> Ikki, on the other hand...



I dunno, kazu's reaction to the theft of the flame regalia was rather....tantrumish ha.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 6, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I dunno, kazu's reaction to the theft of the flame regalia was rather....tantrumish ha.


lol I almost forgot about that. But still, that was once. And it actually gravely concerned him.

Ikki barely knows Yoshi, got nothing to lose himself, and he goes BAAAW.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 6, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Since Ringo is wearing _that_ outfit, I guess she's gonna help Koga.
> Kururu is there as well and they're talking about the Storm Regalia.
> They better not use the Rumble Regalia for it, lt's Buucha's.



I'm also hoping that the Storm Regalia's base isn't the Rumble Regalia. I'm thinking that it could be a modified version of the Wind Regalia or something like that.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 6, 2009)

Austeria said:


> lol I almost forgot about that. But still, that was once. And it actually gravely concerned him.
> 
> Ikki barely knows Yoshi, got nothing to lose himself, and he goes BAAAW.



They should have had some hidden subplot going on like Ikki is really Yosh's bootycall. That would explain everything.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 7, 2009)

meh after reading a post on sorascans, as well as a more detailed trans, i can see where ikki is coming from. Ha we tend to forget that these kids are just 15, so it shouldnt be expected for any of them to deal with grief in a composed manner.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 7, 2009)

Ahh boobies Lol I get the reference of chapter 238 (I think I watched it when I was young, but can remember name). Also its out on OM encase anyone didn't know


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 7, 2009)

Finally some Ringo goodness once again.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 7, 2009)

simca and sumeragi > ringo, with ease


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 7, 2009)

I bet +rep the old man, who runs the AT shop has some spare Alloy lying around that he'll give them after they fail the stealing mission.


----------



## Eurys (Apr 7, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> simca and sumeragi > ringo, with ease



Without Ringo, Sumeragi would have gone "splash"


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd like for the rumble to turn into storm, but that would ass out bucca sadly.  OG shouldn't used storm/wind/rumble together unless benkei plans on helping Koga out later.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2009)

ringo is cool i like air gear when she comes out. i like her better then simica for some reason.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 7, 2009)

OK RINGO FANBOYS... HAPPY?!... well at least now AG is back on Koga... Being a buccha fanboy, i would love to see him use the rumble regalia, but dont mind it is used to make the storm regalia, though i think its not needed since Sumeragi pretty much completed it, and only needs that metal to finish it


----------



## Athrum (Apr 7, 2009)

That Yoshitsune mirage that appeared nbecause Ikki was running with the Rumble Regalia was really cool. I would like to see the Rumble regalia incorporated unto the Storm one.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2009)

maybe ringo and the others will not be able to get the metal for the storm regalia and will use the rumble regalia incorporated together to make them the strongest one out there.


----------



## _Grimmjow (Apr 7, 2009)

So when did Ikki have sex with Ringo? Do you think Simca will be pissed? And when in the world is Emily going to hop on Bucca's big black cock?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 7, 2009)

lol just lol Ringo...

also ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 7, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> simca and sumeragi > ringo, with ease



Emily > ringo>>>>>>>sumeragi>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>simca.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 7, 2009)

I like Emily and Evil Ringo. The rest are just normal


----------



## Kanae (Apr 7, 2009)

Ringo pek

Alright, time to catch up. I've read summaries and stuff of every chapter that's come out so far, but have lacked the will to actually read them and without doing so everything after the Koga vs Sleeping Forest seemed pretty much insane  

But with Ringo back, AG is back to being interesting for me


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 7, 2009)

RRRRRRRIIIIIIINNNNNNNNGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

i've missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Austeria (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm still missing Emily. 

Emily >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> other AG girls. She's a respectable young woman who is full of spirit, determined, and is actually more than mere sex object. She's realistic.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey I just started reading Air Gear, and at the begining I wasnt really liking it cause of the bully crap.

But later on it started to turn out very entertaining. Btw just one question. in Chappie 11 or 10 (not quiet sure)
When this girl takes out her shirt , does she make out with crow?
the only thing that appears is fap fap fap. Was she giving him a fapulation time ur sumethin?


----------



## Kraker2k (Apr 7, 2009)

Woah Ringo is back? I might have to pick Air Gear up again, the last chapter I had read was the chapter when they were fighting old Sleeping Forest in the dream/3d world thing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 7, 2009)

Ringo is back

Hmm in theory Simca is a pervert and it's it considered rape if she sleeps with Ikki she's atleast 20


----------



## Kraker2k (Apr 7, 2009)

The legal age in Japan is 14, its all good .


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 7, 2009)

Whether its rape or not, he still has it good either way. Although Simca is a couple of years older, she's still as good as tapable.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2009)

Kraker: hUH Ya talkin to me?! uwww thats just sick. However I tought that scene was pretty hawt. Looking forward for more accion witht those two hahaha.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 7, 2009)

Ikki could star in a harem manga after AG is done


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> Whether its rape or not, he still has it good either way. Although Simca is a couple of years older, she's still as good as tapable.



I am jusy in chappie 20 but wtf, simica rapes crow?
woot up with all the raping on this mangas?


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 8, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey I just started reading Air Gear, and at the begining I wasnt really liking it cause of the bully crap.
> 
> But later on it started to turn out very entertaining. Btw just one question. in Chappie 11 or 10 (not quiet sure)
> When this girl takes out her shirt , does she make out with crow?
> the only thing that appears is fap fap fap. Was she giving him a fapulation time ur sumethin?



She let him play with her breasts.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn i need to catch up to this again i stopped abit after the Agito fight in the lake


----------



## _Grimmjow (Apr 8, 2009)

Trick 239 Spoiler:


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 8, 2009)

Saw dat shit last week,


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2009)

Ch.238 made me realize just how much I missed Ringo fanservice


----------



## spaZ (Apr 9, 2009)

hmm I really hope Ikki ends up using the Rumble regalia. With his skill with the wind and the rumbling of the rumble regalia would create a storm.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 10, 2009)

The Wind must come from front.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Or the storm must create its self from what its suppose to be.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't get your point.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

I mean the storm is suppose to be from the Rumble regalia.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 10, 2009)

The storm must blow on its own power


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok , I just recently started reading airgear and I am already trought chap 13 somethin and I have to say that I am really fkin confused...

First I tought it was gonna be awesome, crow vs the thorn queen , full out revenge!
But no at the end it was all calculated and the bloody skanc still gives him a kiss and he's all like its ok.

I dont know , maybe the authors favorite girl is the thron queen but I think its not cool and I felt really disapointed. I tought that the crow and the migratory bird where a really pretty pairing but if this is gonna be sacrificed for cliche then FAIL!

This aint supposed to be pure shonen and not being shonen means that the cliche should be lost too..

I am still half way readin the manga so tellin me what to expect would be nice , I really really want the crow to be with the migratory bird rather than with the poisonous , annoying skanc.


----------



## Wiggin King (Apr 10, 2009)

Ikki + Kururu

Down with Ringo and Simicca.Though the Ringo fan service this last chapter was wonderful.


----------



## tersalius (Apr 10, 2009)

even if i dont usually like cliches

damn... 

but ikki and ringo is a cliche that i would love to see it happen.

the girl is simply awsome in my opinion


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2009)

No no , I want Crow x scimica all the way. Screw the other skank. Nickname them the lovebirds.

Screw ringo, even if its the writters favorite She pisses me of rolay! that say I am chapter 140 , just after crow leaves the nest.
So I dont know what's gonna happen next.

I wont come again here due to possible spoilers but I would appreciate if you gave me one of the following 2 answers:

1. Wait and see 
2.Manga is not over yet.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 10, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> So I dont know what's gonna happen next.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2009)

huh?

Well I think its pretty safe to say now that scimca has joined the official ranks of Woman In refrigerators!

It was cool to see Ikki asked her on a date, but still I dont like how she has been pushed aside from the manga and has become nike's little beach.

That f***er really pisses me off alot!


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 10, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> huh?



Have you skipped the part when Sano invites Ikki and Akito to his house?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 11, 2009)

Nike pisses a lot of people of but he is still, as someone once said The evil batman of airgear


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Have you skipped the part when Sano invites Ikki and Akito to his house?



That was disgusting, giuck.
But not long ago after that I started to read very quickly not taking because I was started to feel cheated , tricked unto beliving something so I wanted to make sure.

Good thing Ikki asked Simca on a date but I want to see something more intimate than a date, something pretty to happen because I think that both kinda have a meaning. I dont say it just because its the pairing I like etc...

Nike its a fail jerkass , do not even dare on comparing batman with him.
He appears at the middle of the manga like, hey I am the evil twin and the girl that you give crap about is now my salt lick.

This manga lacks of iconic badass villians.


Also the story has took a different and more serious direction , not serious in a good thing but like in a . oh yeah we are fking serious man.

We should send a letter to the author but if I provide you people with the adress you must support me on the pairing thing. Promise ya?


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't worry about O!G.
He will soon change the direction of his manga again.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 11, 2009)

Suigetsu, you don't really seem to enjoy AG that much atm. At least that's what I interpreted from your posts.  You can always do what I did to Soul Eater and put AG down until it goes into your preferred direction.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah pretty much that is overlord.
I was really enjoying AG until it started to took a more DEATH FUCKING SERIOUS SCI FI direction and not the adventure sport one. Pretty much once Nike showed up I got really pissed.

Ill do that overlord, thanks for the advice, Oh as for those ho like Ikki + kukuru then put it this way.
Naruto' love interests are sakura and hinata and all of a sudden a new one appears. Wich steals alot of spotlight pushing the other away.

Also I really really want ikki to beat the shit out of nike and when he is done then ikki's crow that lives on he's head should come down and eat Nike's eyes from he's dying corpse!


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 12, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Ok , I just recently started reading airgear and I am already trought chap 13 somethin and I have to say that I am really fkin confused...
> 
> First I tought it was gonna be awesome, crow vs the thorn queen , full out revenge!
> But no at the end it was all calculated and the bloody skanc still gives him a kiss and he's all like its ok.
> ...


lol you'll warm up to ringo eventually we all do 

but seriously dont become an ikki fanboy


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 12, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> lol you'll warm up to ringo eventually we all do
> 
> but seriously dont become an ikki fanboy



She's hot and and cool but I just feel that Ikki with simca is better and more accurate.

As for an Ikki fanboy?! ha NEVER! if there is something I will be a fanboy it is of DEADPOOL!
and maybe a little bit of suigetsu ofcourse.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 13, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Ok , I just recently started reading airgear and I am already trought chap 13 somethin and I have to say that I am really fkin confused...
> 
> First I tought it was gonna be awesome, crow vs the thorn queen , full out revenge!
> But no at the end it was all calculated and the bloody skanc still gives him a kiss and he's all like its ok.
> ...



I also have this feeling that the cliche will happen somehow. 

As much as I am a fan of Ringo, I'd like the author to deviate from the usual story cliche's for once so things will get interesting.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd like the author to stop smoking so much weed and stick to skating.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 13, 2009)

Then all other mangaka on earth would laugh at him, hell comic book writers and artists would too.


----------



## Wiggin King (Apr 13, 2009)

I doubt anyone laughs at the Mangaka of Eyeshield 21 and that is just about football and no super powers.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 13, 2009)

Just came by to say that Nike IS the iconic badass villain for this manga, even more so than sora, even though he killed one of my favorite characters, right in front of my absolute favorite character. He'll get whats comin to him, but hopefully it wont be by ikki.

I could care less about pairings in this manga (other than kazu and emiri ), but at this point all simca is good for is possibly dieing to provide character development. I liked her in the beginning when she was all conniving and what not, but now she just sits in a chair and talks about wind, its boring.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 13, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> I also have this feeling that the cliche will happen somehow.
> 
> As much as I am a fan of Ringo, I'd like the author to deviate from the usual story cliche's for once so things will get interesting.



Yeah, I am seriously thinking on sending letter , also the skating on giiant flying dinosaur skeletons.. wtf with that?! hahaha.

But seriosly once Simca gets compeltely healded from the chair, she's gonna kick crazy ass and get pack her position on the popularity polls.

I like ringo too but more as Ikki's sister and not love interest, besides they are like brothers right? and thats giuuck!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2009)

I just want old AG back, with just enjoying rides and tricking their way to victory, not controlling the wind and all that bullshit. Just ride.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 13, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I just want old AG back, with just enjoying rides and tricking their way to victory, not controlling the wind and all that bullshit. Just ride.


^This, fuckin this.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 13, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I just want old AG back, with just enjoying rides and tricking their way to victory, not controlling the wind and all that bullshit. Just ride.



Fck yeah! exactly! It would had been nice if after that they would had competed vs other worldwide stuff, going to official national and worldwide stuff etc..

You got it straight man!


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 13, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> I like ringo too but more as Ikki's sister and not love interest, besides they are like brothers right? and thats giuuck!



Welcome to O!G's world.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 13, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Welcome to O!G's world.



whoa!? he is actually into sisters? but making it like no blood conection so its more plausible?
No thanks , better go for simca wich would have meannig and not just the they look pretty together thing.

Otherwise its gonna be kinda sick.


----------



## Death (Apr 13, 2009)

Why is it sick?  They aren't even related.  Ikki was given to that family when he was just a baby.  There may be a chance they are related, but I don't believe they are.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 13, 2009)

Death said:


> Why is it sick?  They aren't even related.  Ikki was given to that family when he was just a baby.  There may be a chance they are related, but I don't believe they are.



It doesnt matter, they grew up together like brother and sister.
Besides would you marry your bro/sis if she or he wasnt blood related?

dam even imagine your child marrying its adoptive brother , beside's they are like cousints.


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 13, 2009)

Dude it's not unheard of for orphans who grew up together to develop a romantic relationship.  That's pretty much all Rika's house was, it was nothing but an orphanage.  It was a dumping ground for left over projects.  So them developing a romantic relationship isn't a bad thing.

Hell it makes a lot more sense then a twenty year old woman and a teenage boy.  Or as we like to call someone like that "sex offender."  Not only that but that relationship is so shallow.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Yeah, I am seriously thinking on sending letter , also the skating on giiant flying dinosaur skeletons.. wtf with that?! hahaha.
> 
> But seriosly once Simca gets compeltely healded from the chair, she's gonna kick crazy ass and get pack her position on the popularity polls.
> 
> I like ringo too but more as Ikki's sister and not love interest, besides they are like brothers right? and thats giuuck!



Based on the manga, Ringo estimated that Simca will be out of the AT scene for at least a year unless OG finds a way to speed up the recovery process. 

Although they have a sibling relationship, they ain't related by blood so the romance is more plausible than it seems. Also their connection and history with each other pretty much fuels their pairing. 

Simca is more like an acquaintance to Ikki. For the pairing to actually happen, what it needs is that essential ingredient of closeness or familiarity with each other. 

We readers can only surmise how the plot or the pairing is gonna progress. Love him or hate him, its in OG's hands.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 14, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> Based on the manga, Ringo estimated that Simca will be out of the AT scene for at least a year unless OG finds a way to speed up the recovery process.



His name is Nike. 



> Although they have a sibling relationship, they ain't related by blood so the romance is more plausible than it seems.



Even if they were related by blood, O!G would've made them love each other.
Tenjou Tenge is a big i*c*st fest.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 14, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Even if they were related by blood, O!G would've made them love each other.
> Tenjou Tenge is a big i*c*st fest.



I never got to follow the series. I might as well check it out.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 14, 2009)

hmm I wonder Ikki vs Ringo who wins???


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 14, 2009)

It already happened.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 14, 2009)

She was holding back, he wasn't even king level without regalia


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2009)

! I cant belive someone made an account just to go against me xD!
Noob it was you right?
Simca was Ikki's inspiration to fly, and despite everything that has happened he hasnt letted it go of her.
The No Blood Relationship is the only excuse I see you ppl are using, but still if they grew up together then thats like they where brothers.

Regardless Ikki and ringo relationship its meaningless compared to the one with simca wich has more and has more possibility for interesting plot developments IMO.

BTW wtf is up with the tourney?


----------



## tersalius (Apr 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> ! I cant belive someone made an account just to go against me xD!
> Noob it was you right?
> Simca was Ikki's inspiration to fly, and despite everything that has happened he hasnt letted it go of her.
> The No Blood Relationship is the only excuse I see you ppl are using, but still if they grew up together then thats like they where brothers.
> ...



dont mean to be rude

BUT

are we even reading the same manga here???

because... well... what you said is... weird!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2009)

huh? yah just replying to some people from above.


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorascans lounge is kind of dull right now, and this debate hasn't taken place here.  Since this debate is one of my favorites I though I'd hop in.

Yeah she was Ikki inspiration because he thought she was hot.  That is worst thing to do, start something because you lust after some chick.  It's kind of like going to a gym and watching some idiot try to bench press more than he can, just to impress some chick on the exercise bike.  So Ikki hasn't let go of her then why did he just let Nike take her, it's not like he didn't have the opportunity to take her someplace safe.  Also when you supposedly care for somebody and all you can think is "take care of your boobs" when that person is about to be taken away by a psycho, that's real love.  Oh and Simca's feelings "I like him because I'm used to dealing with things on my own."  Her feelings are based on her mental and emotionally fragile state.  The only development that Ikki and Simca can have is when Chris Hanson has Simca arrested for trying to molest a child..  Besides you know full well she's going to end up at Kiric's side.  It's just like Maya and Shin of Tenjou Tenge.

It doesn't matter if they grew up together, once again it goes back to the orphan thing.  OG even mentioned that she was his oldest and closest friend of the same age.  Seriously all you have is they grew up together, that just means they have a closer relationship and more potential in the long run.  It's like two best friends who've known each other all their lives getting together and getting married.

The tournament has been postponed until the special metal is acquired for Ikki's magic fairy boots.  The only thing that might come out of the next chapter is we get to see Mikan and Ume's roads.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2009)

:lamo srsly why dont you just talk in your normal account?
She was ikki's inspiration to fly because he watched her fly on her AT! Beside's ringo is hot too, so your points its pretty much invalid.

He liked her since all before the flirting and her being hot was just a plus.

The best frinds gettin married its super cliche! and that doesnt happen in real life! Beside's it doesnt have any meaning beside's the they look pretty or they have known all life.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 14, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Sorascans lounge is kind of dull right now, and this debate hasn't taken place here.  Since this debate is one of my favorites I though I'd hop in.
> 
> Yeah she was Ikki inspiration because he thought she was hot.  That is worst thing to do, start something because you lust after some chick.  It's kind of like going to a gym and watching some idiot try to bench press more than he can, just to impress some chick on the exercise bike.



Hey there Carnevil! Trying to escape the flameroadification of SS? haha.

But as for Simca and Ikki. I think that its a bit more than just "she's hot," although i definitely agree that that is a big part of it.

The biggest thing to me with Ikki and Simca is that Simca was the first person to get Ikki interested in AT, the first time he saw somebody "fly." After that, while i think he does admire her as a person for her attitude and personality, i really think that he built her up a lot in his mind as some kind of dream girl, its more akin to idol worship than a serious affection.



> So Ikki hasn't let go of her then why did he just let Nike take her, it's not like he didn't have the opportunity to take her someplace safe.  Also when you supposedly care for somebody and all you can think is "take care of your boobs" when that person is about to be taken away by a psycho, that's real love.  Oh and Simca's feelings "I like him because I'm used to dealing with things on my own."  Her feelings are based on her mental and emotionally fragile state.  The only development that Ikki and Simca can have is when Chris Hanson has Simca arrested for trying to molest a child..  Besides you know full well she's going to end up at Kiric's side.  It's just like Maya and Shin of Tenjou Tenge.



I dont think Ikki has let go of her completely, if Nike or Sora hurt her he would go crazy, but he realizes that he cant do anything about it, he cant save her from Nike and Sora at this point. 

Also, i dont think Simca has genuine feelings for Ikki. They both have built up an idealized version of the other that they are into. For ikki, simca is still the perfect girl who showed him what flying was. For Simca, he's the guy with the biggest wings and what not.

Neither of them are really into each others personalities beyond the outermost surface.



> It doesn't matter if they grew up together, once again it goes back to the orphan thing.  OG even mentioned that she was his oldest and closest friend of the same age.  Seriously all you have is they grew up together, that just means they have a closer relationship and more potential in the long run.  It's like two best friends who've known each other all their lives getting together and getting married.
> 
> The tournament has been postponed until the special metal is acquired for Ikki's magic fairy boots.  The only thing that might come out of the next chapter is we get to see Mikan and Ume's roads.



Im guessing you are talking about Ringo here? I think that at this point Ikki has mixed feelings about Ringo, although in the long run i think what they have is more of a sibling relationship than anything else. 

But suigetsu, what you said about Ikki and Simca having more potential for plot development, i really dont see it.

With Ringo and Ikki, there is still all the tension that comes with them being on opposing sides, with neither of them backing down. Also, there is the tension left over from the kiss when he left.

With simca, for now she's just a girl in a chair, a hostage, and an observer. She doesnt really have the plot muscle to shake things up all that much.

Either way though i think that Ikki is going to end up with kururu, since between her and simca, kururu is the one that has been there for Ikki the most, as well as relating to him as a person besides just as an AT rider.


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 14, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Hey there Carnevil! Trying to escape the flameroadification of SS? haha.
> 
> But as for Simca and Ikki. I think that its a bit more than just "she's hot," although i definitely agree that that is a big part of it.
> 
> The biggest thing to me with Ikki and Simca is that Simca was the first person to get Ikki interested in AT, the first time he saw somebody "fly." After that, while i think he does admire her as a person for her attitude and personality, i really think that he built her up a lot in his mind as some kind of dream girl, its more akin to idol worship than a serious affection.



Whats up man, nah I'm not trying to get away from the Flame Road talk.  It just gets rather dull when OG takes a break.  The last good debate we had over there was whether or not Ikki was a cry baby.
But here's a good question if it was say Spitfire or Om do you think he would've been just as interested?  I agree he's built her up into some kind of dream girl, and we all know how those relationships work out.





> I dont think Ikki has let go of her completely, if Nike or Sora hurt her he would go crazy, but he realizes that he cant do anything about it, he cant save her from Nike and Sora at this point.
> 
> Also, i dont think Simca has genuine feelings for Ikki. They both have built up an idealized version of the other that they are into. For ikki, simca is still the perfect girl who showed him what flying was. For Simca, he's the guy with the biggest wings and what not.
> 
> Neither of them are really into each others personalities beyond the outermost surface.



He could have easily taken her someplace safe before Nike showed up.  Well if Nike or Sora hurt Ringo he'd go crazy as well.  I mean seriously he screamed and cried because Yoshi got killed and they weren't even that close.


Well first off Simca is a narcissist to her Ikki is somebody who will bow his knee to her.  Seriously if Simca told Ikki to go eat dog shit he'd ask how much and come back with a brown stain on his lips.  Also factor in her obvious abandonment issues and the fact that somebody has shown interest in her, somebody she can control and her feelings are totally shallow.  Not to mention the various other mental and emotional issues she's shown signs of having.



> Im guessing you are talking about Ringo here? I think that at this point Ikki has mixed feelings about Ringo, although in the long run i think what they have is more of a sibling relationship than anything else.
> 
> 
> But suigetsu, what you said about Ikki and Simca having more potential for plot development, i really dont see it.
> ...



Well I never said they'd get together I just said it's not all that bad if they did.  They aren't related so it's not that big of a deal, since it's just like an orphanage.

The only real plot development between Ikki and Simca will be when Simca dies and tells him some shit about flying high and what not.  Then he'll get all kinds of resolve to save everybody from Nike and Sora.

I have to agree with what somebody at SS said, I don't see Ikki ending up with anybody.  Him being in a seriously relationship when all he talks about is boobs, would be ridiculous.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2009)

i really do not like simca she was using ikki. i prefer ringo or kururu


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 14, 2009)

Ikki was using her, u wanna say  he's a bad mothafucka ,eh pimp i wanna say , and i agree with some  post i've read ,that after air gear, he must join a harrem anime


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2009)

NAM said:


> i really do not like simca she was using ikki. i prefer ringo or kururu



That was the original plan but she developed a crush on him on the meaintime and she really belived in him.

Beside's she was the one that Ikki asked on a date not Ringo nor Kururu. And she cried of happines about it , so much that even Nike got pissed of jealousy.

About the plot character she actually could do alot of functions , from pimping up Ikki's regalia to joining he's very team after she gets healed.

Kururu seems like an add character and its not the same , simca and ringo at the other part have been there since the begining. While this other one entered during half manga.
Take it this way, You ve got naruto and he's romantic interests Sakura and Hinata. And all of a sudden during mid manga a new character appears and its added to the rooster.


----------



## Wiggin King (Apr 14, 2009)

Simca and Ringo can never have a close relationship like Kururu and Ikk she is his tuner.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2009)

Simca was also a tunner and she was going to tunne ikki's regalia personally until she got attacked.
Beside's she can perform more roles than that.

Think about it as an rpg game. What would you prefer? a character than can just heal? or heal and fight?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> That was the original plan but she developed a crush on him on the meaintime and she really belived in him.
> 
> Beside's she was the one that Ikki asked on a date not Ringo nor Kururu. And she cried of happines about it , so much that even Nike got pissed of jealousy.
> 
> ...



How would she work on Ikki's regalia? Kururu's got that position pretty locked down. Also, i highly doubt that Ikki would betray his faith in Kururu by letting simca alter the storm regalia. And even if Simca joins Koga (highly doubt) its just going to be as a helper/advisor. She isnt going to run in any battles with them or anything. 

And i dont mind new characters if they have a legitamite reason for being involved with the manga, come in naturally, and they arent just carbon copies of other characters. Kururu fulfills all of these.



Suigetsu said:


> Simca was also a tunner and she was going to tunne ikki's regalia personally until she got attacked.
> Beside's she can perform more roles than that.
> 
> Think about it as an rpg game. What would you prefer? a character than can just heal? or heal and fight?



She *wanted* to tune Ikki's regalia before she got attacked, she was just as much in the running as hako (pretty sure thats her name), which is basically to say barely in the running at all. Kururu was always the definite pledge queen, and almost always going to be ikki's tuner.

And as for the RPG thing. I would rather have an expert healer, than someone who is Ok at healing and Ok at fighting. Simca has never shown that her skills lie in combat, nor has she ever shown any outstanding tuning skills. IMO her talents lie in networking and forming/managing teams.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2009)

*Windwaker:*

We dont know how good Simca is at tunning nor at fighting, beside's when she got attacked she didnt had her AT.
She can fight because she told ringo that once she was healed next time the met they where going to have a fight to the death. And its not like she doesnt know ho the thron queen is.

Same goes for the tunning, and TBH despite the manga its pretty advanced we know very little of her beside's that she is good managing stuff and at racing.

Changin a little bit of topic but dont you think that Ikki needs a rival? I am not talkin about the sora type nor nike.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 14, 2009)

So who is goinng to be the new rumble king?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> So who is goinng to be the new rumble king?



its going to be nash.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> *Windwaker:*
> 
> We dont know how good Simca is at tunning nor at fighting, beside's when she got attacked she didnt had her AT.
> She can fight because she told ringo that once she was healed next time the met they where going to have a fight to the death. And its not like she doesnt know ho the thron queen is.
> ...



We know that kururu is a better tuner, since kururu was the obvious pledge queen. And as for fighting, she was never hyped up by anyone ever.

And I dont think Ikki really needs a rival, or at least, not a naruto style emotionally charged rivalry or anything like that. Ikki and Kazu are sort of rivals, and i think thats the most itll ever be.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2009)

I hear there is flame road talk?  Suddenly I'm lot less special than I expected for being a Kazu fan.  Inescapable.  He's the everyman.  Everyone's gonna love him.  OG should do a poll.

Mainly so I can laugh as the girl characters trounce the main cast.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 14, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Well I never said they'd get together I just said it's not all that bad if they did.  They aren't related so it's not that big of a deal, since it's just like an orphanage.



They may not be related by blood but they have known and live with each other since they were very young. This is why other girls in the household and her friends have commented that she has a disturbing/twisted love towards Ikki hell they slept in the same bed when they were kids!


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 14, 2009)

It's been clearly stated that she has no fight abilities.  If anybody would know it would be members of SF since her brother is the brains behind it.  Also the fight to the death comment was her talking about the tournament.  Since she's a member of Genesis the next time she see's Ringo or douche boy it'll be in a fight to the death.

OMG! I just realized that everytime I have this debate with Simca fans it always goes the same exact way.  It's the same arguments and everything, it's like one Simca fan with different accounts.

So I think I'll end this the same way I always do.  You Simca fans keep hoping for the best.  Well back to SS, see if I can livin things up a little.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Also the fight to the death comment was her talking about the tournament.  Since she's a member of Genesis the next time she see's Ringo or douche boy it'll be in a fight to the death.



She said that cause she's gonna take rematch vs ringo , not about the tourney. Otherwise it would be stupid.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2009)

Ooh. Seems like Kuu's trying to get back into the game, we're getting our HQ scanslations of Air Gear again.

*confetti*

They've usin' tank scans again too.

[EDIT] - Oh, and if you guys get a chance, visit their IRC Channel. Show some love, help 'em break 100 so we can get 196 sooner.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 15, 2009)

When will da New chapta be outz I iz need it NAO


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2009)

Air Gear'll be back next week.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 15, 2009)

SaiST said:


> [EDIT] - Oh, and if you guys get a chance, visit their IRC Channel. Show some love, help 'em break 100 so we can get 196 sooner.



what is irc? I cannot acces that link.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2009)

IRC and #lurk - The easy guide
IRC newbie guide


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 15, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> if Nike or Sora hurt her he would go crazy



Why would they do that?



> he cant save her from Nike and Sora at this point.



She doesn't want to be "saved". 



> Im guessing you are talking about Ringo here? I think that at this point Ikki has mixed feelings about Ringo



Ikki never felt anything for Ringo.



> simca, for now she's just a girl in a chair, a hostage.



Since when has she become an hostage, seems pretty clear to me that she's with the bros on her own will.



Carnevil said:


> He could have easily taken her someplace safe before Nike showed up.



Where did you saw that Simca wanted to leave Genesis before Nike showed up?



> Well if Nike or Sora hurt Ringo he'd go crazy as well.



Then Ikki should prepare himself cuz they're gonna hurt her really bad.



> Seriously if Simca told Ikki to go eat dog shit he'd ask how much and come back with a brown stain on his lips.



That's why just before she was taken down by SF, she was begging Ikki to drop his "war declaration" against Genesis and join them for real but Ikki refused.



> Not to mention the various other mental and emotional issues she's shown signs of having.



I personnally still don't understand her purpose.



Suigetsu said:


> she cried of happines about it



Nah, She cried cuz she felt sorry about him.
Just the way she was looking at him was like "he's so innocent and doesn't reallise what's waiting him".



> so much that even Nike got pissed of jealousy.



Yeah but she doesn't really care about Nike.



> About the plot character she actually could do alot of functions , from pimping up Ikki's regalia to joining he's very team after she gets healed.



I am thinking that she's Nike's Tunner cuz if she'd known that Ikki had the Cores, she'd stole them to give it to Sora But when Nike stole them, he took also Hako eventrough Simca is already in their team so she must be already someone's Tunner.



Windwaker said:


> She *wanted* to tune Ikki's regalia before she got attacked



Refresh my mind cuz I don't remember that.



Suigetsu said:


> We dont know how good Simca is at tunning



As good as Kururu.



> Changin a little bit of topic but dont you think that Ikki needs a rival? I am not talkin about the sora type nor nike.



Agree, how come they're only 3 Wind-Type Rider?



Indignant Guile said:


> So who is goinng to be the new rumble king?



Fats Buucha.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe all other wind type riders where already taken out by Genesis SF. Also I believe old man in tuning shop is King level wind rider (there is no basis to that claim)


----------



## tersalius (Apr 15, 2009)

dear God this topic is starting to look too much alike as the discussion we had on sorascans forum like 2 years ago.

so for everyone writing those wall of text please its very easy to come here saying this is right thats wrong im right you are wrong... and blah, blah, blah...

if you want to anyone besides you to start to at least think about what you are saying, start posting PROVES, like in wich chapter and where in that chapter you have proves to justify what you are saying.

not in the mood to go look for it, so you dont even have to spend time and space posting something that is ONLY based in your OPiNION.

OH THATS WAS A VERY LONG REPLY, sorry...

now for what really matter, where is the next chapter, by this time of the week we ussually have some spoilers at least, so where is it???

thanks for the attention sorry if the post seemed kind of rude.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 15, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> As good as Kururu.



Im not going to find the exact page, i just remember she had some intent to be ikki's tuner. But there is no way she is better than Kururu at tuning, nobody is, thats why she's the pledge queen.


----------



## Witch King (Apr 15, 2009)

oh.. again with the Parings!
OK I would go with simca! why?! well despite all that is happening she is supposed to be the default girl!
Yeah , let ikki go around with all the others but in the end he will go with her!

Because if you check there are more meanings behind names, situations and stuff than just the she looks hot or idol thing. And if there is one thing that I learned with Wolfs rain is that this crazy japs love meanings and stuff.

So thats my 2 cents.

Now there is just one thing I never got , did the Orca guy died or sumethin? He was really wierd.


----------



## _Grimmjow (Apr 15, 2009)

bucca x emily, ringo, simca, kurururururururururu, benkei, yayoi, mikan, om, ume, rika, hako, konomi, ine.

STFU, GTFO.


----------



## Witch King (Apr 15, 2009)

The ppl of this manga are all wierd , most of em are gay or ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) while there are a bunch of super hot chicks all around.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 15, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Im not going to find the exact page, i just remember she had some intent to be ikki's tuner. But there is no way she is better than Kururu at tuning, nobody is, thats why she's the pledge queen.



You're talkin about Simca?
She used the Tunner's transparent costume when she slept with Ikki but she never had any intention of becoming his Tunner.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 15, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> You're talkin about Simca?
> She used the Tunner's transparent costume when she slept with Ikki but she never had any intention of becoming his Tunner.



Actually she did at one point, she was trying to push Ringo into becoming his tuner, when that failed Simca was completely willing to become Ikki's tuner.

As for who Ikki is going to end up with, it's most likely Ringo. , Ringo was the first girl that showed an interest in Ikki. If it's not Ringo, it'll be Kururu.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 15, 2009)

Seriously it's Kururururu guys.


Bucha would make a good fit as rumble king I guess



So are only Koga and Genesis are using real regalia?


----------



## Austeria (Apr 15, 2009)

Long time since I last posted here. Seems like I missed a lot.

On the subject of who the best woman is, between Ringo, Simca and Kururu: they're all GAY. What kind of sane woman digs a perverted douchebag like Ikki? His harem is the most incomprehensible thing in the entire manga. 

Ikki is probably O!g's reflection of his unattainable ideal life, being a "cool" dude surrounded by boobies from all directions. Hmm... That's the case with his other protagonist from TT as well, except Nagi's worse than Ikki. I see a pattern here.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 15, 2009)

Witch King said:


> oh.. again with the Parings!
> OK I would go with simca! why?! well despite all that is happening she is supposed to be the default girl!
> Yeah , let ikki go around with all the others but in the end he will go with her!
> 
> ...



I think that Orca is still alive since he hasn't been sliced in half by Agito.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 16, 2009)

WraithX959 said:


> Actually she did at one point, she was trying to push Ringo into becoming his tuner, when that failed Simca was completely willing to become Ikki's tuner.



The bath scene?
She wasn't talkin about tunning.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 16, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Long time since I last posted here. Seems like I missed a lot.
> 
> On the subject of who the best woman is, between Ringo, Simca and Kururu: they're all GAY. What kind of sane woman digs a perverted douchebag like Ikki? His harem is the most incomprehensible thing in the entire manga.
> 
> Ikki is probably O!g's reflection of his unattainable ideal life, being a "cool" dude surrounded by boobies from all directions. Hmm... That's the case with his other protagonist from TT as well, except Nagi's worse than Ikki. I see a pattern here.



I dunno, i think most of Ikki's doucheyness isnt completely serious. I mean, he is very rarely a douchebag when shit gets serious.

Other than that, i like him because he does have confidence and ability in spades, since most of the time he does back up his talk.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 16, 2009)

Austeria's opinion of Ikki is probably a bit worse than it should be because of his constant mistreatment of Kazu throughout the manga. 

<insert a page's worth of Ikki fan-ramblings at Austeria's expense here :B>​


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 16, 2009)

SaiST said:


> Austeria's opinion of Ikki is probably a bit worse than it should be because of his constant mistreatment of Kazu throughout the manga.
> 
> <insert a page's worth of Ikki fan-ramblings at Austeria's expense here :B>​



I dunno, im a big kazu fan (understatement), but ive never been too upset about Ikki's treatment of kazu.

Yea he rips on the guy a lot, but i think a good portion of that isnt completely serious. Ikki believes/trusts in kazu, knows when to put him into the limelight, and knows how to metaphorically light a fire under his ass when he needs it. (yea i made a pun ha).

See: "smash them to pieces" debut battle, making him substitute leader (even when buccha is a more experienced rider, and kazu being VERY un-leader like), and when he fought Kazu and got him out of his funk.

And Kazu helps ikki when he's acting too high and mighty, and recently has gotten less sidekickish.

See: "This is our reality!" before ikki told koga his plans for genesis, the ikki/kazu fight, Punching ikki in the face after ikki hit him with his attack on sora.


----------



## NDAP (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there! I'm new here, I've read these last 2 or 3 pages (fuck it was difficult to me xD) and well, I'd want to discuss some points (Just give my opinion).

First of all, all the stuff about Ringo, Simca and Kururu... I personally think it doesn't matter if Ikki and Ringo grew together and developed that kind of "Brother-sister" link, it's not that "OMFG that's sick!" for me, they're not related by blood, it's just the fact of being close friends for a big period. Believe it or not, lots of people grow these kind of feelings and finally fall in love and blablablah well let's return to the topic.
Simca... well, it's as many people have told here... Ikki thinks about Simca as an idol, kind of a muse, because of being his first connection to the AT world. It's different to what he feels about Ringo, and well I don't think she thinks about Ikki as a toy or something like that, as the Manga goes on, I think she starts to think about him as her hero, all that shit about the wings and all... and well it's another kind of love let's say.
My personal favourite is Kururu-chan, it's just that I love the character and I think that something really strong links her to Ikki, stronger than what would link Simca or Ringo to Ikki, at first sight. Chemistry, perhaps?
But I think that this will probably end up without a solid conclussion. That is, Ikki doesn't really choose between the three of them, he just likes each one in a way or another.

And well I don't understand very well the discussion about Kazu a.k.a. Stealth xD so I won't say much more things about this.

Just say that yes, Buccha will be the next Rumble King and YES, I'm spanish, so sorry for my bad english, xD it's late here so I'm a bit tired to think.

And please someone tell me when O!G will release the next Trick, 239.


----------



## Witch King (Apr 16, 2009)

Ikki needs a cool Kickass rival of he's same age. Wich gets fandom due to he's coolnes! Kazu and company aint enought.
I stopped being hyped and all that about this manga when it stopped from being an actual sports manga.

Hey there NDAP! welcome to the forums! dont tell me you just registered to talk about AG?


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Most of the guys in Air gear are supersonic right?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2009)

No, I don't think they are.


----------



## NDAP (Apr 17, 2009)

Witch King said:


> Hey there NDAP! welcome to the forums! dont tell me you just registered to talk about AG?


 
(And thanks for the welcome man ^^)

Humm who needs a super cool rival when Kazu's got potential enough to compete with Ikki? Let's wait a bit so the name "Stealth" gets more popularity, but yeah, it would be really OK if someone else plays the rival role, instead of the evil & mentally unstable twins.
You know, I started loving this manga just when it changed completely it argument. It was like "O'Yes!! AG Serious Business" and I felt much more interested about it than if it was just an ordinary sports manga. Don't you guys think it gives a lot of strength to the story? I was a bit bored before, and in that moment I was shocked, but it's true that the manga lost that thing about just driving and enjoying and feelin' good... anyway I'm sure that in the end something as simple as that will decide how the story ends, just because Sora and Nike have completely lost that emotion, and that's the main reason why AT-ing is so wonderful.



> Most of the guys in Air gear are supersonic right?


That's another reason why AT-ing is wonderful 
And yes, they ARE supersonic.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2009)

Proof of supersonic speed, please.

Some might be, but until directly stated or proven, they're sub-sonic.


----------



## NDAP (Apr 17, 2009)

This is just a detail of some hundreds of details the manga includes. I cannot look for more specific proof, but man, dunno, if you read carefully, you'll find more reasons why some characters play with the speed of sound blablabla... I think it appears in one of those chapters when Ikki fights against Kazu, something related with the speed and the flames left behind I don't know what and then some people say "Oh stealth stealth"...
Anyway maybe it's a bit excessive, who knows, but in my opinion some characters, specially the ones who follow the flame road, are supersonic (just when they want xD)


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 17, 2009)

Im pretty sure the Thorn Queen (current) is supersonic i remember in her fight with Ikki. I got no doubt Spitfire is supersonic.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 17, 2009)

SaiST said:


> Austeria's opinion of Ikki is probably a bit worse than it should be because of his constant mistreatment of Kazu throughout the manga.




Ikki is like that brat that you keep treating like a piece of shit just because. It must be fate or something. 

I dislike most shonen leads in general: Naruto, Ichigo, Shuujin (Bakuman), etc. I can't even explain this funny trend because they're all different types of characters and I dislike them for different reasons. It's like this subconscious default bias.



> <insert a page's worth of Ikki fan-ramblings at Austeria's expense here :B>​


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2009)

each when is Air Gear released?
too bad it aint released on Jump.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 17, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> each when is Air Gear released?
> too bad it aint released on Jump.


I think the Shonen Magazine gets released on Wednesdays.

And we usually get our RAWs on Tuesdays.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2009)

Then it should be out already no?


----------



## Witch King (Apr 17, 2009)

I like to come here to remind people that Simca will end up with Ikki.


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 17, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Then it should be out already no?


there is no chapter this week it should be out next monday though


----------



## NDAP (Apr 18, 2009)

Witch King said:


> I like to come here to remind people that Simca will end up with Ikki.



Perhaps 

Uh and one question, why wasn't AG released this week as usual?


----------



## Espresso (Apr 18, 2009)

As much as I like Omaha.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Im pretty sure the Thorn Queen (current) is supersonic i remember in her fight with Ikki. I got no doubt Spitfire is supersonic.



Lolno. Physics. Whips can create small sonic booms via the wave traveling down them, but Ringo has not been supersonic herself.

And friction =/= extreme speed.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolno. Physics. Whips can create small sonic booms via the wave traveling down them, but Ringo has not been supersonic herself.
> 
> And friction =/= extreme speed.



Im pretty sure she stated she can reach sonic speed with the Thorn Road.


Can anyone tell me what chapter Ikki and his team fight  Sleeping Forest (prime)
I was reading it a while back and lost all my internet history id like to continue reading .


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 18, 2009)

sonic boom!
yeh no chappie this week , OG is takin a break.
BTW I  have the impresion that OG its a perverted otaku. I would like to confirm that tought by havin a chat with him.

Note that is not necessarly a bad thing.

EDIT: I also like Simca x Ikki.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 18, 2009)

fucking 239 spoilers 

crucifixion
crucifixion


----------



## NDAP (Apr 18, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> BTW I  have the impresion that OG its a perverted otaku. I would like to confirm that tought by havin a chat with him.



Then remember to call me, I want to have a chat with him too.



> EDIT: I also like Simca x Ikki.



Forget about what I've said above. xD nahhh just jokin'.

And thanks a lot to Mido, finally Trick 239 is coming!!


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 18, 2009)

I think I saw a picture of O!G in the past, and he looked pretty cool.

Ringo x Ikki forever.

Kazu will die and then it will be me x Emily.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 18, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> fucking 239 spoilers
> 
> I don't know if I should help my friend.
> I don't know if I should help my friend.



*Spoiler*: _Gah_ 



This ain't war anymore. I honestly don't think Gabishi and Om are even that good when compared to Genesis kings since they've been defeated in the past. Ume wouldn't even count unless she has some uber hidden 1337 prowess, and we know nothing about the others in SF.

Great, so now all that's left in SF is Kiric?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So loli housemaid with machinegun and ringo goin naked huh?
Wuaaw.



*NDAP*:
Ohh how rude of me! I ddint welcomed you to the forums.
Welcome and may you have a pleasent stay!  Also remember to vote for the Imperial Darwinian Partie.
What would you like to tell to OG if you could have a chat with him?


----------



## Witch King (Apr 18, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Ringo x Ikki forever.


I like ringo but more as Ikki's sister , not as a romantic interest. Beside's it would had been awesome if they would had been like super friend rivals like Naruto and sasuke except with opposite gender.

Cool Spoilers! And fan service for ringo fans"!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 18, 2009)

spoilerssssss

Health Risks associated to Obesity


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm just tired of the childhood friend love interests always getting the short end of the stick in stories -_-


----------



## NDAP (Apr 18, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> *NDAP*:
> Ohh how rude of me! I ddint welcomed you to the forums.
> Welcome and may you have a pleasent stay!  Also remember to vote for the Imperial Darwinian Partie.
> What would you like to tell to OG if you could have a chat with him?



^^No prob man, I'm really OK haha, but for now I'll only post in this topic, it's just that I'm completely obsessed with AG, and I don't usually post on anime forums, but maybe with time I start posting in many other topics 
(Oh, and I don't get that about the Darwinian Partie xDD nevermind)

You know, when I read from the first Trick of AG to the last, some weeks ago, I thought "Fuck, I'd give even my FFVII just to talk to O!G like one minute or less xD".
I was furious because I first watched the Anime series, and it was something like "Yes, Ikki beats Yoshitsune. Well is that climbing Trophaeum? :/" so I read the manga, and when the story had a 180? change, I just gave up doing everything apart from reading and physiological activity, I was absolutely addicted. Then I found Chain (Op by Back-On) in my computer and I looked for some other songs of the same group.
I found "New World" and when I listened to it I first thought about talking to O!G and telling him "You just find a way to continue with the anime, and when Sora and Nike blahblahblah and Spitfire blahblahblah(180? change) do something like and Op Change and use THIS song, and everybody will be happy "
I've thought about restarting sketching and drawing, and trying to create some characters, then begging him to include them in the story and all that shit... but WTF I'm talking about some of my deepest thoughts about AG!! xD it's really WEIRD but this is more or less what I'd tell him if I could, well what I've thought about.

Hmmm I think I'm going to try some sketching and show it here (no colouring plz u.u), I'd love to create a personal emblem of a personal Team 

Then, you MUST give an extended reply for this, mates xDDD what do you think about it? and well about what you'd say to O!G if you could^^


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2009)

Witch King said:


> I like ringo but more as Ikki's sister , not as a romantic interest. Beside's it would had been awesome if they would had been like super friend rivals like Naruto and sasuke except with opposite gender.
> 
> Cool Spoilers! And fan service for ringo fans"!



But NarutoXSasuke is a basic fact

_________________________
Also is that Aeon sweet he looks like he might be king level at last.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 18, 2009)

NDAP said:


> Hmmm I think I'm going to try some sketching and show it here (no colouring plz u.u), I'd love to create a personal emblem of a personal Team
> 
> Then, you MUST give an extended reply for this, mates xDDD what do you think about it? and well about what you'd say to O!G if you could^^



Yah I also started readin AG not long ago , and no worries I know how it feels when you wanna talk to the creator! I also do sketches and If I could talk to him to I would give him super ideas for new charactrs and future possible plot and storyline.

I also do sketche's check it out!


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 19, 2009)

say,  how strong is  Yoshitsune? is he in the same level as Nike and Sora or Killik?  

he is a brilliant tactician and strategist but we only got too see him battle in this final battle to a good degree.

on the subject of who should end of with Ikki,  i am rooting for Simca or Kururu.   I dont like Ringo that much.  Also i hate that stupid costume of hers.   

I believe she is going to get seriously injured against Nike and Sora since they are going to have to neutralize that big advantage she has in that tower.   I wonder if Om has the balls to kill her?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 19, 2009)

Yosh probably 2nd strongest king in genesis


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 19, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Yosh probably 2nd strongest king in genesis



what about overall?  were you including Nike and Sora before their betrayal? 

shame he kicked the bucket.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah I was counting Nike, but not Sora.

Spitfire said Nike was the strongest of the kings of Genesis.

And its up to debate who is stronger between Nike and Sora, Sora lost to a full powered Kilik out for blood, Nike Tied (or defeated depending on how you look at it) and weakened Kilik who was being defensive.


----------



## NDAP (Apr 19, 2009)

Nike's psycho, hate it.

Dunno if Yosh is stronger or not than Sora or Nike, but he's cool, and he's a hero  so does it matter?
Anyway, I don't think he'd be stronger than any of the evil twins, but he'd be, at least, as annoying as a hemorrhoid if they both battle against him, no matter if one by one or at the same time (am I exaggerating a bit? bleh I don't think so)

And, Suigetsu, your drawings are cool! Why don't you try some AG sketches? Emblems, air trecks, characters, etc. I'm definitely gonna draw something this week, cuz I'm in the last row in class and I'll possibly get bored, so I'll try drawing something. I'll show you if it's cool


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 19, 2009)

Nike is really evil , he has been harrasing Simca ever since they kidnapped her. And to be honest he really pisses me off.

NDAP:
Ill do some AG sketches and Ill scan them , maybe we could work some idea's together for some new characters and stuff.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 19, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Nike is really evil , he has been harrasing Simca ever since *they kidnapped her*.




They never did.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 19, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> They never did.



Silence!
It would had been more dramatic like that! Beside's she is being held hostage isnt.


----------



## Valky (Apr 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that Aeon? Finally Flame Regalia come out to play.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm hating Nike. Despite the hate though, I'd have to give OG props for making a villain that folks would love to hate.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> what about overall?  were you including Nike and Sora before their betrayal?
> 
> shame he kicked the bucket.



I think Yoshi is below Nike and Prime spitfire, but better than cripple spitfire. Most certainly worse than any version of Kiric and maybe any version of sora.



Immortal Flame said:


> I'm hating Nike. Despite the hate though, I'd have to give OG props for making a villain that folks would love to hate.



Ha i love Nike, even if my favorite characters are Kazu, Spit, and Aeon.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 20, 2009)

I find it amazing at how low Nike can go especially with that fight with Yoshi. Still, as much as I hate the character, OG was able to establish him quite well as a detestable bad guy. 

I already thought that Sora was rotten to the core, but Nike took the cake in that chap. 

When it comes to faves, well, Ikki has a knack for backing up his words and that consistent characteristic of his made him my fave character.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2009)

im hesitant to read this or tengou tenge , cause in this one the main character is kinda lame for the first several chapters, and in the other the only character i liked gets pushed to a side role and they focus on tha lame blonde hair kid and the Jamaican guy


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 20, 2009)

it was hard for me to understand Tengou Tenge after a while.  i just got lost and had to reread some of the chapters.  i almost gave up on the Tengo Tenge anime because of so many flashbacks,  flashbacks within a flashback,  the ultimate flashbacks.   

just like this Air Gear on sometimes it is hard to follow but overall it is still good to read and watch.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 20, 2009)

If you were refering to Masataka remember, he does shit eventually.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im hesitant to read this or tengou tenge , cause in this one the main character is kinda lame for the first several chapters, and in the other the only character i liked gets pushed to a side role and they focus on tha lame blonde hair kid and the Jamaican guy



Im not even a big fan of Ikki, but AG has some fucking awesome other characters, who all have badass moments in some ways.

To be honest i was so so on AG up until Spit came into play and Kazu's first run.


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 20, 2009)

I love Nike and Sora just for the simple fact is they're so laughably cheesy.

Like I've mentioned at SS, Sora and Nike have become AG's version of Bond villains.  Seriously Sora is Blofeld he was in a wheelchair until Bond dropped him down a chimney stack.  Oh and Nike we'll he's Oddjob the strongest henchman in the Bond series.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> I love Nike and Sora just for the simple fact is they're so laughably cheesy.
> 
> Like I've mentioned at SS, Sora and Nike have become AG's version of Bond villains.  Seriously Sora is Blofeld he was in a wheelchair until Bond dropped him down a chimney stack.  Oh and Nike we'll he's Oddjob the strongest henchman in the Bond series.



Ha i'd equate Nike more to jaws than Oddjob lol. Nike is too much of a monster to be compared with OJ.

But i agree that sora and nike are pretty cheesy. But i love Nike because of how he just doesnt seem to care all that much, but what solidifies him as one of my favorites is how he treated kazu after the whole spitifre thing.


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 20, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Ha i'd equate Nike more to jaws than Oddjob lol. Nike is too much of a monster to be compared with OJ.
> 
> But i agree that sora and nike are pretty cheesy. But i love Nike because of how he just doesnt seem to care all that much, but what solidifies him as one of my favorites is how he treated kazu after the whole spitifre thing.



Yeah but Oddjob had style, Nike is a beast but he's got style.  So maybe he's a mix of both, OddJaws.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Yeah but Oddjob had style, Nike is a beast but he's got style.  So maybe he's a mix of both, OddJaws.



Ha, although i agree that Nike is similar to Oddjob in the sense that when you are playing a videogame involving the characters, when someone picks Oddjob/Nike, you call them out on being cheap, because that character is way too awesome (if only because you have to tilt the C stick down to shoot at them )


----------



## Austeria (Apr 20, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im hesitant to read this or tengou tenge , cause in this one the main character is kinda lame for the first several chapters, and in the other the only character i liked gets pushed to a side role and they focus on tha lame blonde hair kid and the Jamaican guy


In terms of main characters, I believe that Air Gear has the better one despite both of their shortcomings.

Though in the later chapters of Tenjou Tenge they barely even focus on Bob anymore. I don't know who you like but lately Masataka's been getting some time to shine and that's all I care about.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Aeon Clock has stopped being a homo for the fan service.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Aeon Clock has stopped being a homo for the fan service.



Obviously he is a member of the queer eye for the straight guy (or in this case girl) team, and found ringo and mikan's outfits to just be simply ghastly.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 21, 2009)

I was wondering wtf was up with those costumes. Good thing Aeon decided to do something about it.


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 21, 2009)

Umm isn't Mikan wearing her SF uniform it sure looks like it.  If you look at pg 13 that's not the same stupid outfit she had on when they left.  Matter of fact the only person still in costume is Ringo.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow Kururu and Ume have king level speed in fixing shit (it's a given for Kururu, but not so much UME)

Also Alright time to see what Aeon has got. (its funny how they fight againts one of the few people who isn't affected by boobs)


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 21, 2009)

Well Ikki mentioned that Ume was like her the first time he met Kururu.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2009)

i like the brown haired dude, who uses that dragonballesque power to embrass the blond haired guy in the beginning, hes the younger brother of the guy who is one of the early protagonist, and he likes the younger sister, while acting as a mule for the older


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 21, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i like the brown haired dude, who uses that dragonballesque power to embrass the blond haired guy in the beginning, hes the younger brother of the guy who is one of the early protagonist, and he likes the younger sister, while acting as a mule for the older



Who are you talkin about?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 21, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i like the brown haired dude, who uses that dragonballesque power to embrass the blond haired guy in the beginning, hes the younger brother of the guy who is one of the early protagonist, and he likes the younger sister, while acting as a mule for the older



Masataka is who he's talking about well actually not gar ball size does matter for garness

Still he gets important later, and powerfull as well
*Spoiler*: __ 



to the point he is considered strongest is the school, by nagi (which actually says a lot)


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 21, 2009)

I tought he was talkin about AG.
The next TT chap will be out soon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2009)

cool i might pick up both, but first i need to catch up on HSD


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 26, 2009)

so you guys think the girls are going to get past Aeon Clock?  I dont think the Mikan and Ringo combine will be enough to defeat Aeon Clock,  since Kururu and Ume were able to go through some of the security systems and fix things so quick,  I believe that they will harass Aeon.

However, Aeon has come back and I think OH would give him some new abilities.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 26, 2009)

No way theyll be able to beat Aeon clock! tought I ve got the feeling that Aeon has something for Mikan but meh...
Ho knows what could rly happen  , if my expectations are correct then Ringo has the enought capabilities to defeat aeon clock once and for all.


----------



## Wiggin King (Apr 26, 2009)

So does this mean that the girls are gonna get the Flame Regalia (sp?) back for Kazu also?


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 26, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> No way theyll be able to beat Aeon clock! tought I ve got the feeling that Aeon has something for Mikan but meh...
> Ho knows what could rly happen  , if my expectations are correct then Ringo has the enought capabilities to defeat aeon clock once and for all.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Didnt the Horn King destroy Aeon or they were pretty even he  did fight Kazu and Adachi too.


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 26, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> No way theyll be able to beat Aeon clock! tought I ve got the feeling that Aeon has something for Mikan but meh...
> Ho knows what could rly happen  , if my expectations are correct then Ringo has the enought capabilities to defeat aeon clock once and for all.



im a little bit confuse here

okay so the girls are not going to beat Aeon Clock but then you say Ringo will have enough capabilities to beat Aeon Clock? 


I dont consider Ringo to be close to  Aeon Clock's level, i know she is the leader but Kalik put it that way since she is not affected by the atmosphere in the tower ( something she is going to regret since Nike and Sora are going to do something about that,  or maybe Kalik since he might sacrifice himself to save her i believe )

I remember them saying that the Sonia Road is unbeatable, how true is that?

I am looking at it right now and Aeon Clock doesnt have his ATs.  He doesnt have it on, so he can't go at full force.   I hope this is the real Aeon Clock and not some fake.


I wonder if the Flame King might be alive as well?


did you mean after all the girls combine do you think Ringo might give Aeon Clock's a deadly blow.  I believe Kururu is just going to mess up his systems.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 26, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> I am looking at it right now and Aeon Clock doesnt have his ATs.  He doesnt have it on, so he can't go at full force.


Aeon uses "Roller-Ball" A-T(I believe that's what they were called...). They just *look* like normal shoes.

Would be interesting if he's somehow integrated the Flame Regalia's core into his A-T, similar to Kilik's Gem Regalia.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 26, 2009)

Well yeah aeon clock is a very tough dangerous mofo but again since they are the main chars and the cliche. They will be either having succes on stealing the metal or will defeat aeon clock.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 26, 2009)

or aeon lets them go  always a possibility... he always was a weird one


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> or aeon lets them go  always a possibility... he always was a weird one



I can see him doing this.

It wouldnt surprise me if Aeon wants ikki to have the storm regalia, since as it stands Sora would crush him. And aeon wants BOTH of them weakened/ out of the picture so he can make a grab for the sky regalia.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 27, 2009)

Ikki better fuck Ringo soon!


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 27, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Well yeah aeon clock is a very tough dangerous mofo but again since they are the main chars and the cliche. They will be either having succes on stealing the metal or will defeat aeon clock.



well i think combine yes since Aeon Clock is on a whole other level.  i strongly believe though that Kururu and Ume will save the day by sabotaging him somehow and escape or Aeon Clock lets them go.  

Spitfire was close to Kanu so maybe he will let them steal it since Aeon Clock  was friends with Spitfire.

@spatz, Ikki so far hinted feelings for Kururu and Simca, none for Ringo.  Ringo seems to me has just taken a supporting role for Ikki.   Nothing of Romance on Ikki's part

Besides, I am still pissed off that she attacked Ikki,  I thought it was supposed to be just a race, LOL?   Didnt she consider him her enemy at one point.  I know it was teaching him something but still.

seems Ringo just supports Ikki and taught him a few things


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> well i think combine yes since Aeon Clock is on a whole other level.  i strongly believe though that Kururu and Ume will save the day by sabotaging him somehow and escape or Aeon Clock lets him go.
> 
> Spitfire was close to Kanu so maybe he will let them steal it since Aeon Clock  was friends with Spitfire.
> 
> ...



Well since ringo doesnt have any clothes her fighting abilities are pretty much gone.

Although I can see Mikan fighting with Aeon, and she should be about his level (since she IS a Queen, after all).

And i dont think Aeon's respect for Spit extends to other people, or else he wouldnt have stolen the flame regalia, and he wouldnt be working for sora and nike in the first place.

Im just looking for koga to finally get the news that aeon is alive.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 27, 2009)

What I want to know is how he survived getting rocked by Sora.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 27, 2009)

I recall one of the rocks boring a hole on one of Aeon's hands. 

Since Aeon survived, I can only guess that he hid behind Spitfire at the last minute to save himself. 

Despite his friendship with Spit, he feels rather obligated to take on the family business as well as take the Sky Regalia for himself. I think those two things were his motivations to stay alive somehow.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 27, 2009)

Didn't the Horn King fight equally with Aeon?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2009)

this and next week are no chapters right? due to golden week.
Am I correct?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep. We're gonna have to wait til Golden Week blows over.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 28, 2009)

if this is THE AEON who fought sora, then i'm really glad unless he admitted defeat and submitted himself to soras service. i wonder if flame king is alive, he was da coolest character in the series.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 28, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Didn't the Horn King fight equally with Aeon?



At first, but it turns out he was just messing around. Things were going bad for aeon up until Nue came in and fried him.


----------



## x_danny_x (Apr 28, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Well since ringo doesnt have any clothes her fighting abilities are pretty much gone.
> 
> Although I can see Mikan fighting with Aeon, and she should be about his level (since she IS a Queen, after all).
> 
> ...



well if we are going by that, Mikan's clothes are also busted, so she would be out of action as well.

she is queen but Aeon Clock is a very intelligent individual and has more experienced.


----------



## Death (Apr 28, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> well if we are going by that, Mikan's clothes are also busted, so she would be out of action as well.
> 
> she is queen but Aeon Clock is a very intelligent individual and has more experienced.



Ringo gets embarassed when she has no clothes on.  Mikan on the other hand doesn't give a shit and will still try to fight.  Different personalities make them different fighters.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2009)

Aeon finds Miko's body  interesting if  I remember correctly right?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 28, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Aeon finds Miko's body  interesting if  I remember correctly right?



Yeah. There was a chapter wherein he was "feeling" Mikan's boob while she was out cold. Aeon is one funny homo alright.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 28, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> Yeah. There was a chapter wherein he was "feeling" Mikan's boob while she was out cold. Aeon is one funny homo alright.



what chapter was that I can't remember


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 29, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> what chapter was that I can't remember



Its one of those chapters wherein some members of Simca's Genesis and the other AT Riders went to the Noyamano's place to party since they're all thinkin that Ikki is gonna join Genesis. I don't remember the chapter number though.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 29, 2009)

SaiST said:


> New Naruto Hentai thread



Damn, I just couldn't help but lol at Aeon after seeing that again.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2009)

so no chapter this week?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 30, 2009)

again?lol ffs


----------



## SaiST (Apr 30, 2009)

No chapter for _anything_ this week. Golden Week, guys.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 30, 2009)

I think a few monthly series will still release.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Apr 30, 2009)

Monthly releases were last week. None will be coming out this week. For anything. Only shot we have is if someone takes a manga their behind on and catches up. But I don't think any manga are behind schedule for scanslation.


----------



## Carnevil (May 1, 2009)

240 Raw.
Link removed


----------



## sharpie (May 1, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> 240 Raw.
> Guess who I ended up playing



Thanks a lot for the link!

Here are mirrors of the 240 raw:
*1*, *2*


----------



## Mat?icha (May 1, 2009)

what was that last page?


----------



## SaiST (May 1, 2009)

What the hell? So early.

The page with Ringo's shadow was neat. Maid girl got shut down.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 1, 2009)

Aeon was proving that time doesn't work on boobs, thats why he held them slowly


----------



## x_danny_x (May 2, 2009)

what the heck happen?  Ringo stabbed that Maid Girl?  can anyone translate the chapter?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 3, 2009)

sigh.... AG takes ages to get translated nowadays.
BTW how come this manga whent from sport , to battle , to mecha and possibly to cyborg one?

It would had been alrite if it had been air combat in the skyies tought , something different than the typical.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> sigh.... AG takes ages to get translated nowadays.
> BTW how come this manga whent from sport , to battle , to mecha and possibly to cyborg one?
> 
> It would had been alrite if it had been air combat in the skyies tought , something different than the typical.



Ha, a lot of people would like the answer to that question. Arguably its always been battle, since AT is a contact sport, and AG has always existed in a "futuristic" present day (ATs much?), so the mecha isnt that far fetched.

It just seems odd because everything else is so present day.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 3, 2009)

Hi guys. 

I haven't kept up with anything for a long time. So it looks like AG 239 is the last translated chapter and we have the RAW for AG 240. I've got some reading/catching up to do...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 4, 2009)

^^^ WOA DUDE U HAVE BEEN COMPLETELY MIA... theres a whole lot of new ppl here... sorry bout ur accident man.
---
AG is as crazy as usual. There was a gundam!!!


----------



## Tenryuken (May 5, 2009)

Gundams will show up again.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2009)

I doubt it


----------



## Tenryuken (May 5, 2009)

With the direction AG is taking?
Didn't you see Iron's body?
There will maybe even be flying Gundams.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 5, 2009)

jee , OG needs some consultant or advice. Unfortunately I am kinda not allowed to leave my country atm so it would only be possible by phone. :S

Anyways how come the raw has been out for such long time and no one has traduced it yet?


----------



## _Grimmjow (May 5, 2009)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I haven't kept up with anything for a long time. So it looks like AG 239 is the last translated chapter and we have the RAW for AG 240. I've got some reading/catching up to do...



I did what you have in your sig once, it was fun as hell, don't knock it till you try it. Something similar happened and we hit this guy's seeing eye dog. He was all boo hoo hoo and shit, I was like "whatever."


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2009)

So is Aeon still gay, or is it just for Ikki because he seems kinda straight


----------



## Suigetsu (May 6, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> So is Aeon still gay, or is it just for Ikki because he seems kinda straight



Apparently he has just gone straight tought he wont admit it.
He seems really attracted to her body.


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2009)

aeon loves ikki but he also loves girl breast it seems. i bet if they tell him they need the metal to finish ikki's storm regalia he would give it to the gladly.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 6, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> With the direction AG is taking?
> Didn't you see Iron's body?
> There will maybe even be flying Gundams.



OG must've marathoned too much Gundam series on his downtime.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 6, 2009)

:ho

i liked the raw


----------



## Jicksy (May 6, 2009)

just read the scan myself... aeon is just lulz, like how he's still strong as eva... was he wearing the flame regalia or was it just me?


----------



## Tenryuken (May 6, 2009)

Lol at Kururu masturbating in front of Iron and then ask him why he's blushing.
I don't think he was wearing the Flame Regalia.


----------



## Agmaster (May 6, 2009)

Well this makes me all kinds of happy, Aeon wasn't evil.  Not to mention the Sora brothers just further and further cement themselves as villains.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 6, 2009)

awesome chapter


----------



## Suigetsu (May 6, 2009)

NAM said:


> aeon loves ikki but he also loves girl breast it seems. i bet if they tell him they need the metal to finish ikki's storm regalia he would give it to the gladly.



No , he seems to have a special attraction to mika apparently. Btw each when does the raw come out?


----------



## Jicksy (May 6, 2009)

^ early in the week, like tuesdays if i remember correctly altho, it has a tendency to just show up randomly sometimes.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 6, 2009)

240 is hilarious. 

Even if Aeon is gay, he has the hots for Mikan's rack.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 7, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> 240 is hilarious.
> 
> Even if Aeon is gay, he has the hots for Mikan's rack.



The magnificence that is a fine rack transcends petty barriers such as gay and straight.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (May 7, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> The magnificence that is a fine rack transcends petty barriers such as gay and straight.



Truer words may have never been written.


----------



## Agmaster (May 7, 2009)

You know...I've been to gay clubs.  Boobs pretty much rule the roost.  I'm impressed by OG's realism.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 7, 2009)

Ahh Boobs you transcend all bouderies and bring all people together, Boobs should be the Sky King, Boobs ARE freedom


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 7, 2009)

windwaker said:
			
		

> The magnificence that is a fine rack transcends petty barriers such as gay and straight.


I'll second that.

The time trick becomes more and more intriguing. Now it seems you can dismantle stuff with it....


----------



## Agmaster (May 7, 2009)

With enough time, what CAN'T you do?  Eh?  EH?  *winknudge*


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 7, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> The magnificence that is a fine rack transcends petty barriers such as gay and straight.



Quoted for truth. 

If Aeon suddenly becomes a straight guy coz of his rack fetish, I wouldn't be surprised. He groped Mikan's boobs like friggin' stress balls so yeah that's proof that his testosterone is working.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 7, 2009)

Aeon: I like you because you look like a boy? Lulz.

Apparently the dominatrix forced him with that plank body of hers wich may have caused aeon to loose interest in womans. However Mika appears to be a facinating discovery by him.

So it is possible , Boobs can make a gay go straight in moments. Go check out Grimjaw defender of tittays by Raikiri for more details and info.


----------



## SaiST (May 12, 2009)

241 RAW's out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Predictable outcome. I was hoping they'd avoid tampering with the Rumble Regalia for Ikki's sake though. Those wheels should've been given to Buccha or Emily! 

Wonder if Kururu's going to be incorporating the Rumble Regalia with the Storm Regalia somehow, or if it's just composed of the alloy she was looking for. It'll probably be the former.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 12, 2009)

thanks for links!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 12, 2009)

Ikki is the Sky King, the end xd


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2009)

thanks for the link
looks like a good chapter hope it gets translated soon. last page was cool


----------



## Austeria (May 12, 2009)

NAM said:


> thanks for the link
> looks like a good chapter hope it gets translated soon. last page was cool


ARE YOU KIDDING ME.


*Spoiler*: _Argh_ 



Ikki wth your Gary-Stu-ness extends to the point of stealing your own teammates' regalias? The hell. What happened to Buccha with king potential? 

I r not happy. At all. 

And Emily better show up soon and show these groupies who the true spunky gal is.


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2009)

Austeria said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Argh_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



well i did not know that the regalias belong to buccha. i thought they were left for ikki by yoshitsune. it was not stealing if they were given to him. it was obvious that he would get them.


----------



## Austeria (May 12, 2009)

NAM said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> well i did not know that the regalias belong to buccha. they were left for ikki by yoshitsune. it was not stealing if they were given to him. it was obvious that he would get them.



*Spoiler*: __ 



What I'm saying is he steals everybody's screentime. And potential greatness.

I really should blame O!g for that but it's hard not to dislike the character when it's _one_ constant character doing that in the entire manga, lead or no lead.


----------



## spaZ (May 12, 2009)

Austeria said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Argh_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He didn't steal shit, the regalia was given to him for fucks sakes, heck he needs its parts more than Buccha needs the regalia.


----------



## Austeria (May 12, 2009)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't steal shit, the regalia was given to him for fucks sakes, heck he needs its parts more than Buccha needs the regalia.



*Spoiler*: __ 



That's EXACTLY what I was saying. Ikki needs everything the most. Always. And people glady bend over to give him what he "needs". His Hurricane Road is essentially a gimped Wing Road and now they're sacrificing the Rumble Regalia, one of the 8 great roads, for this kid.

Am I pathetically bitter? Yes. Was I expecting too much for Buccha (or Emily at least)? Apparently so.

Side chara development plzthx.

And yes, I bitch a lot about him coz I can. 

[/end rant]

I really hope they're not gonna totally destroy the Rumble regalia. It's way cool. That, or maybe they can make a new pimped up Rumble regalia?


----------



## SaiST (May 12, 2009)

Austeria said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME.



*Spoiler*: _lolo_ 




​



It seemed appropiate.

So, I think I heard something about an Air Gear movie a little while back. S'up with that?


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 12, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Aeon: I like you because you look like a boy? Lulz.
> 
> Apparently the dominatrix forced him with that plank body of hers wich may have caused aeon to loose interest in womans. However Mika appears to be a facinating discovery by him.
> 
> So it is possible , Boobs can make a gay go straight in moments. Go check out Grimjaw defender of tittays by Raikiri for more details and info.



That theory of yours sounds plausible. 

One wouldn't just go gay without a good reason.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 13, 2009)

SaiST said:


> So, I think I heard something about an Air Gear movie a little while back. S'up with that?



its probably gonna be made by fox..


----------



## Austeria (May 13, 2009)

SaiST said:


> It seemed appropiate.








> So, I think I heard something about an Air Gear movie a little while back. S'up with that?


DO NOT WANT.

I honestly don't think it would work. Some things are just meant to exist in manga/anime form.


----------



## SaiST (May 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Summary by 181_ 





			
				whatever181 said:
			
		

> 1. chapter continues from the break-in of the female sis trio+kururu. in page 2, ringo volunteers to stay back and fight off disturbers, saying that she should be fine if its abt 30 of them coming at her...
> 
> 2. ume got impatient with the final gate to dg27 and proposes to blast it open with her (self-made and self-named) cannon but kururu proposes to hack it properly in fear of damaging the stuff inside by actually complimenting on ume's great skills... ume got taken in of coz and gets down to working on it. ringo comments on kururu having changed since the last time she met her and that she has somehow become...stronger and that if its kururu, she will definitely... (she didnt complete her sentence)
> 
> ...





> _buccha was saying is that their next opponent has finally gotten into contact with them... its jiggy (apparently some martial arts team?) and that even though their ranking is B-class, they have made quite a few tournament appearance and so kogarasumaru will be fighting in their home territory._






Weeeelp... Looks like the Rumble Regalia's getting totally dismantled. 



Austeria said:


>






> _DO NOT WANT.
> 
> I honestly don't think it would work. Some things are just meant to exist in manga/anime form._


Agreed. I'm just wondering if it was more than just a rumor.

[EDIT] - By the way, has anybody seen scans of Volume 24 yet?


----------



## Agmaster (May 13, 2009)

Called it.  The rumble of the wind shall bring the storm.


----------



## Austeria (May 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Called it.  The rumble of the wind shall bring the storm.


More like "the bloody, rumbling, thundering, burning, gleaming thorns of the wind shall bring the storm."



Hope not. =x


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 13, 2009)

SaiST said:


> *Spoiler*: _Summary by 181_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already had a sinking feeling that it'd happen when Benkei mentioned in a previous chapter that the wind will rumble into a storm. 

Damn, and I thought that it was gonna be Buccha's time to shine with the Rumble Regalia.


----------



## spaZ (May 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew it combining two regalia's to make a new kind of real storm regalia.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 14, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> I already had a sinking feeling that it'd happen when Benkei mentioned in a previous chapter that the wind will rumble into a storm.
> 
> Damn, and I thought that it was gonna be Buccha's time to shine with the Rumble Regalia.



Seriously...  Im so upset.... Buccha never gets any shine


----------



## Austeria (May 14, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Seriously...  Im so upset.... Buccha never gets any shine


But think about it... when he DOES get his shining moment, it'll be truly savoury and memorable. The coolest characters in Air Gear are the ones without much screentime. It's like eating fudge; a bar or two is good but ten is overkill.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 14, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Seriously...  Im so upset.... Buccha never gets any shine



Man, the moment he went against the Rumble King during the Inorganic Net Arc made me think that he could be the next Rumble King. Oh well, maybe OG might give him some time to shine in the next future chapters.


----------



## Inugami (May 14, 2009)

Regalia this and Regalia that awww Oh Great just give him that frigging thing already to stop this Regalia drama madness..


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 14, 2009)

I wonder what Ringo was thinking about.


----------



## Jugger (May 15, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Regalia this and Regalia that awww Oh Great just give him that frigging thing already to stop this Regalia drama madness..



Yeah why fuck he even made that fucking regalia. Its like you everydody is shit without regalia.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 15, 2009)

Regalia's are made to fight, other AT's are just for fun.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 15, 2009)

oh, this is awesome news!

why r people complaining about the dismantling of the rumble regalia?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 15, 2009)

I'm glad that the rumble regalia being dismantled as it closes the door on Buccha becoming a Dontores clone. He needs to find his own road. The rumble road was always about being able to make compression whether through sound in Dontores case, or speed in Yoshitsune's case. Buccha never had anything to do with a road like that. If anything, his speciality is wall rides, so I'm guessing his road might eventually be something like Hanging Man allowing him to AT on walls or upside down.


----------



## SaiST (May 15, 2009)

Many thought Buccha was a good choice to inherit the Rumble Regalia due to his ridiculous strength. Yoshitsune was able to make use of the Over Road the way he did due to how powerful his kicks were. Emily was also a possible candidate for the same reason. But the fact that Buccha bore some similar traits to Dontores, and was the one to go one-on-one with the former Rumble King during Kogarasumaru's battle with Sleeping Forest just made him seem like a better choice. 

Would've also been interesting to see Buccha apply both Dontores and Yoshitsune's methods of using their Regalia, as he not only has brute strength, but a strong interest in music as well. That, combined with the way he rides around the place like a damn tank, would've made him a pretty interesting Rumble King.

Tank Run + Air Compressed Acceleration. 

Air Walls + Wall Rides. 

_Yeeeaaah._

It's not that Buccha *had* to have the Rumble Regalia. It's just that more power is going to one of Kogarasumaru's top three, while Buccha, who's remained relatively stagnant for a while despite his hype, is still being left behind... That, and we're kind of losing a Rumble King here, unless Tool Toul To's able to reproduce the Rumble Regalia core at a later time.

I don't really mind so much, but it's perfectly understandable why some are getting upset.


----------



## H4y4to G0kud3ra (May 15, 2009)

When the hell is there going to be a new full chapter all about Kazu, he has a regalia "not his" but still some chick needs to go to the air trek store and make Kazu some goddamn new A-t's...
No respect for the foreign guy


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2009)

again the regalia issue for me those things and the random chapters ruined the manga...hope a new character ends killing Sora a guy without regalia just mad fighting skills.


----------



## SaiST (May 15, 2009)

A rider with "mad fighting skills" would need a Regalia to keep up with his or her run. 4:4, 'n' all that mess.

So while it may bother you, as we are introduced to more advanced riders, we're going to be seeing more advanced A-T. Regalia, or at the least, A-T with very specialized parts.



H4y4to G0kud3ra said:


> When the hell is there going to be a new full chapter all about Kazu, he has a regalia "not his" but still some chick needs to go to the air trek store and make Kazu some goddamn new A-t's...
> No respect for the foreign guy


Hasn't shown any need for new A-T just yet. Unless he hits a wall and his wheels start breaking down on him like Ikki's did, Kazu won't have any need to complain until he gets the Flame Regalia back.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 15, 2009)

Ox said:
			
		

> again the regalia issue for me those things and the random chapters ruined the manga...


Why don't you like the regalia? They're still AT's, they just have better parts.


----------



## H4y4to G0kud3ra (May 15, 2009)

that kickass rider would have to be Lind he has crazy fighting skillz even without a Regalia...^.x or a Lind/Agito/Akito "mind trance" were all they say is FUCK!!!


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2009)

SaiST said:


> A rider with "mad fighting skills" would need a Regalia to keep up with his or her run. 4:4, 'n' all that mess.



I would find cool if Oh Great did something similar like Bunshichi vs Shin when he dont have the sword.. someone take on Sora without his regalia and give him the beating of his life make him  worthless to fight again or killing him.. I would love to see that .


----------



## Suigetsu (May 15, 2009)

so this was like.
OMG sky king you are so awesome! I have feheld you sky king omhg!
New girl that pops in suddenly becomes supper important in an inconsistent story.


Oh.. boy... and to think that this was one of my favorites at some point.

beside's I feel like they are forcing me to like kururu.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2009)

Looks like a Storm is brewing 

And I know this is late, but Aeon touching a female's breast just looks wrong


----------



## SaiST (May 15, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> beside's I feel like they are forcing me to like kururu.


So start likin' her already. ;P


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2009)

its just like in x-men.

They are using emma frost as jean grey's remplacement and they force you to like her.

its the same thing here, kururu feels like the remplacement of simca. Beside's Simca got a huge revamp.

I kind of feel trolled in some way :s


----------



## noobthemusical (May 16, 2009)

Yeah but Jean grey sucked, she was cool as phenix but thats it


Not that Emma Frost is much better,  but i like her more


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 16, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> beside's I feel like they are forcing me to like kururu.



Screw you. Kururu definitely didn't get pushed down our throats, and she's likeable.

(I'm not biased at all.)



SaiST said:


> So start likin' her already. ;P



AWTA.



Suigetsu said:


> its just like in x-men.
> 
> They are using emma frost as jean grey's remplacement and they force you to like her.
> 
> ...



Kururu is a better character than Simca, except well.. Simca was hot at one point.


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2009)

I still don't like Kururu either :\


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2009)

A main character is supposed to appear at the begining of the manga not at the middl of it.
Kururu has become what she is because the author is forcing people to like her.

To put it this way is like if kishimoto revamped hinata and introduced a new female character that started stealing the spotlight.

I am sorry if you are a fanboy/girl but thats the way it is, I am just sayin it thats all.


> I still don't like Kururu either :\



high five


----------



## Gabe (May 18, 2009)

Kururu  has helped ikki a lot and she has been better for him then simica. she has actually been useful to him.


----------



## Austeria (May 18, 2009)

I can't stand the pink hair. I'm biased like that.  No thanks to Lacus I've grown to detest most pink-haired girls.

Though Kiric is excused for badassery.

Talking about girls, I miss my Emily.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 18, 2009)

Mikan is also win.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 18, 2009)

NAM said:


> Kururu  has helped ikki a lot and she has been better for him then simica. she has actually been useful to him.



I'm not exactly a Kururu fan, but I concur. The story arc wherein she decided to help out her dad's company in their battle against Kogarasumaru was a well thought of way for Ikki as well as the rest of the gang mature and up their game.


----------



## SaiST (May 18, 2009)

242's out.


----------



## Gabe (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like ringa is hanging out with ikki. and kurru started on the storm reilgas


----------



## Tenryuken (May 18, 2009)

It's a goodbye.


----------



## Gabe (May 18, 2009)

is she saying goodbye to him


----------



## Tenryuken (May 18, 2009)

Genesis is most likely going to win the match vs SF.


----------



## spaZ (May 18, 2009)

I can just see a big twist coming for that match.


----------



## Carnevil (May 18, 2009)

Of course Genesis is going to win, how else is Ikki suppose to be the big hero if he doesn't stop the guy trying to take over the world.


----------



## Gabe (May 18, 2009)

seems like sora may injure ringo really bad. adding more to ikki's hate for sora.


----------



## Jicksy (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



a!ito telling the rest of 'em to go win the battle while he watches sf v gen  

looks like another koga speed blitz on this new team they fighting against... would be so gay if it ended in one chap again


----------



## Austeria (May 18, 2009)

I just hope O!g doesn't either make the battle with Jiggy last one chapter or just not show us SF vs Genesis. I want to see both. And no juggling between the two either since that would kill my excitement.

Shit. Can't wait for the next chapter. SF vs Genesis. 

(Wth happened to Kiric? He looks so young like the old Kiric from the flashbacks.)

Edit: Also, Kazu development ftw. And Ikki not being a douchebag.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2009)

Kiric looks change quiet often, remeber that close up on his face at the end of the Koga vs OSF battle dude looked way older than he is now


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2009)

i have high hopes for the next few chapters!!


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2009)

people are gonna die.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 20, 2009)

when 242 will be out?


----------



## Jicksy (May 20, 2009)

^ soon, since the scanners are pretty much up to date.



@lk3mizt said:


> i have high hopes for the next few chapters!!


 i wish i had that same hope right now aswell


----------



## SaiST (May 20, 2009)

Sora-scans or Franky-House should have a scanslation up soon. FH's translation of 242 has been up at Mangahelpers for a while.

Tenryuken, buddy, pal... Is there *any* way I can convince you to cut down on the content in your signature?


----------



## Tenryuken (May 20, 2009)

SaiST said:


> Tenryuken, buddy, pal... Is there *any* way I can convince you to cut down on the content in your signature?



What do you mean?


----------



## SaiST (May 20, 2009)

I mean that the pages in this thread are taking a number of times longer to load for me than they should be. I've been wondering why it was happening for a while, just recently noticed that the pages would hang up shortly before _your_ posts, which prompted me to check your signature, and lo and behold, a shirstorm of images and YouTube videos all neatly packed together. D:

It may be just me, and it's not like I can't endure the wait. I'm just sayin'... If you were willing to do without some of those YouTube videos at least, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 20, 2009)

SaiST said:


> I mean that the pages in this thread are taking a number of times longer to load for me than they should be. I've been wondering why it was happening for a while, just recently noticed that the pages would hang up shortly before _your_ posts, which prompted me to check your signature, and lo and behold, a shirstorm of images and YouTube videos all neatly packed together. D:
> 
> It may be just me, and it's not like I can't endure the wait. I'm just sayin'... If you were willing to do without some of those YouTube videos at least, I'd appreciate it.



Ok, I'll erase some of them.


----------



## Austeria (May 20, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> ^ soon, since the scanners are pretty much up to date.
> 
> i wish i had that same hope right now aswell


gixa, you're back. 

I can't say I'm not excited but I'm trying to keep it down so that if O!g pulls any weird shit I'm not gonna be super disappointed.

BTW which chapter is your sig from? I can't remember that scene.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 20, 2009)

It's the fight against Kururu's dad.


----------



## Jicksy (May 20, 2009)

ye it is, its the bit when kururu shows up in the fight with all the toul to tool members.


----------



## Austeria (May 20, 2009)

Thanks. It's a cool panel.


----------



## x_danny_x (May 20, 2009)

i wonder how the Sora brothers are going to get by Ringo's huge advantage in that fight? 

if they get something to nullify her advantage,  Ringo would lose heavily against either Sora brother.  Though I dont believe OH! has the balls to kill her,  I believe Killic will pay the ultimate price.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 20, 2009)

Ringo lulz are always good. Can't wait for the big fight, hope it's not off-screen.

Anyway, anyone know just how long the "hiatus" is?


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 20, 2009)

NAM said:


> seems like sora may injure ringo really bad. adding more to ikki's hate for sora.



OG has consistently built up battles by having someone injured. Like the last time, Simca got injured and that fired up Ikki.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 21, 2009)

Well 242 is online

And the break is only 1 week long


----------



## Suigetsu (May 21, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Well 242 is online
> 
> And the break is only 1 week long



well that aint a big deal , I wouldnt call it hiatus.
Not like the kind of hiatus that hunter x hunter gets at least.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2009)

Mask Croissant's new costume looks nice, but there's something about the original school swimsuit that still has it's own appeal 

And I hope the match between Genesis and Sleeping Forest is shown in it's entirety. I hate for it to be skipped over and have Ikki and Co. get their just to see the aftermath >_>


----------



## Jugger (May 21, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Mask Croissant's new costume looks nice, but there's something about the original school swimsuit that still has it's own appeal
> 
> And I hope the match between Genesis and Sleeping Forest is shown in it's entirety. I hate for it to be skipped over and have Ikki and Co. get their just to see the aftermath >_>



and lets hope it isn?t as boring as old sleeping forest vs ikki and co.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 21, 2009)

To me it wasn't boring.


----------



## H4y4to G0kud3ra (May 21, 2009)

Forget  Kururu...Simca...Ringo 

Now Emily is a chick this guy wants to *screw* why?

1. She's hot
2. She's sexy 
3. She's sexy
4-1000. She's sexy
1001. Tomboyish ya weird but I have a thing for chicks like that.
1002. wants *IT* on the first date.
1003. Seems like a real girl and not a complete bitch.
1004. Wouldn't be an anoying mess to hang out with unlike some anime chicks.


All good as hell reasons but Butters is the 1 for me.....NAH. Emily and Temari


Random topic brought to u by my peeknuckle


----------



## x_danny_x (May 21, 2009)

Phoenix Wright said:


> Ringo lulz are always good. Can't wait for the big fight, hope it's not off-screen.
> 
> Anyway, anyone know just how long the "hiatus" is?



Ringo lulz? 

also is there a break week coming? so we have to wait 2 weeks for the next chapter?


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 21, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> Ringo lulz?
> 
> also is there a break week coming? so we have to wait 2 weeks for the next chapter?



You know.. the lulz one gets whenever Ringo's around.

And yes, though I saw the word "hiatus" and freaked. Thought there'd be a long break, but fortunately, it's only a week.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (May 21, 2009)

The chapter was meh.. but this week i saw one perfect cover!!


----------



## Austeria (May 21, 2009)

Jugger said:


> and lets hope it isn´t as boring as old sleeping forest vs ikki and co.


The only thing it suffered from was its pace. It was too dragged out. The fight itself was good.

As long as O!g keeps his pacing right, he's generally pretty good in doing battles IMO. When he fully shows them, that is. Which better be the case for SF vs Genesis.


----------



## Jicksy (May 22, 2009)

chap was gd stuff, havent had epic lulz in a while, had the right stuff. only thing now is a well told fight for the main event


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2009)

I sincerely hope both teams decimate the fuck out of each other.  That way, I don't have to find out stuff about more characters.  What?  I'm lazy.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 22, 2009)

Agreed, Even if genesis wins, i want both teams to be beaten to all hell. I just cant wait till we actually see where/who the fuck the flame regalia is!


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 24, 2009)

I couldn't help but laugh at Ringo in ch 242.


----------



## Smoke (May 25, 2009)

I honestly think that sleeping forest is gonna lose, badly.

Thus creating a bigger reason for Ikki to beat them at the end.


----------



## Austeria (May 25, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I honestly think that sleeping forest is gonna lose, badly.
> 
> Thus creating a bigger reason for Ikki to beat them at the end.


SF will lose but I don't think they'll be annihilated. Looking at the players alone, SF's kings/queens aren't pushovers in terms of skills.

And Kiric will put up a good fight at the least. If he's going down he's going down with style.

I'm hoping for a pretty much well-balanced battle. It's more interesting that way.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 25, 2009)

Sleeping forest will lose against Genesis, it's plotkai


----------



## x_danny_x (May 26, 2009)

i consider the Sora brothers much stronger the SF members with the exception of Kilik.  Genesis would of been even stronger if they didnt have some of there members go against them,  the Sora brothers should of made deals or pull strings, games to keep some the strong members like Aeon Clock, Spitfire, etc.  

Ringo will pose a problem since the atmosphere has no effect on her and that Genesis is fighting in the tower where SF has the experience advantage.  over all though it is going to rocky for Genesis at first for those two reasons but after that,  SF members will start being defeated one by one then finally Ringo being taken down after little advantage of hers taken away and possibly Kilik dying in the process.  I dont think Sora is going to let him go so easily and let him after losing to him before and losing his legs.

I expect Ringo to get a beat down which will fuel Ikki after seeing her state after the battle.  Hopefully Ikki doesnt get with her though and goes with Kururu or Simca if it does happen like that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 26, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> Sleeping forest will lose against Genesis, it's plotkai



Wrong manga ha, in this case its plot road.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2009)

raws are out for 243 
The Secret Cavern


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like sora is spying on ringo or getting ready for their teams battles. and she gave her disguise to kurru


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 1, 2009)

next chap or chaps, Genesis win , omg


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

Spying, voyeurism, all's fair in AT.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 1, 2009)

nothing much going on from the raw that i can tell... looks like its still build up for the battle.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Spying, voyeurism, all's fair in AT.



F18s, Cobra Attack helicopters. All's fair in AT.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 2, 2009)

NAM said:


> raws are out for 243
> Giant Robot Warrior!  Big Emperor! FC
> 
> 
> ...



I can't blame him for spying. Maybe he's looking for more Ringo lolz.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 2, 2009)

this chap was kinda fail,lol


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 2, 2009)

i guess Sora is probably already has a plan to take away Ringo's huge advantage in that tower.  after that, Ringo surely is going to be defeated since I cant see her defeating Sora.  Killik is going to be a bitch to defeat so Sora just right now is taking his plan into action.

this chapter made it looked like Ringo is saying her goodbye and off to being killed.  Though I am confident OH! doesnt have the balls to kill  her, especially such a young female character.

p.s.  i think OH! over did it here with the Helicopters.   It is like an army of spies.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 2, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> Though I am confident OH! doesnt have the balls to kill  her.



You'll be amazed.


----------



## tersalius (Jun 2, 2009)

NNOOOOOOOOOOOO

please dont kill ringo

she is the best character!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 2, 2009)

How so?  I'm sure OG can make another girl with D+ cups wear glasses.  You'll be fine.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 2, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> this chapter made it looked like Ringo is saying her goodbye and off to being killed.


Ringo is as good as gone with all the melodrama in this chapter. She's going to be at least crippled the way things are looking right now.



> Though I am confident OH! doesnt have the balls to kill  her, especially such a young female character.


O!g killed quite a few in Tenjou Tenge. Of course, that's also seinen so he might hold back for Air Gear.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

I'm back. And finally caught up.

And love the new set gixa.


----------



## tersalius (Jun 2, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> How so?  I'm sure OG can make another girl with D+ cups wear glasses.  You'll be fine.



IMPOSSIBLE!!!

ringo cant be replaced

idea: kill kururu not ringo


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 2, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Ringo is as good as gone with all the melodrama in this chapter. She's going to be at least crippled the way things are looking right now.
> 
> 
> O!g killed quite a few in Tenjou Tenge. Of course, that's also seinen so he might hold back for Air Gear.



He did hold back a bit when he showed in a chap that Mimasaka Ryo  and Aeon are alive somehow. I'm also leaning to the idea that she'll get crippled not by Sora, but by Nike. We all know just how obssessed he is with Simca and he'll think of it as payback.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 3, 2009)

Scans out Here

DUDE!!!... RINGO CONFESSED!!!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2009)

i hope they do not kill ringo off she is my favorite character


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 3, 2009)

i know the last chapter had practically everything of someone saying what they needed to say before going of to some battle with a high chance of never coming back.

Yes I know Ringo confessed, said she will fight Sora for Ikki, gave her strange stupid costume away, and gave it away to a potential love rival, but I still dont believe she will die.  The most I can see is OH! making us believe that she got killed, like what just happen in Naruto.


OH!  killed young female main characters from Tenjo Tenge?    I dont recall him doing it.  I rarely see it happen anyway, especially if they are on the side of Good.   I can see him possibly killing a female villain though Ringo is not a villain.  


I believe Killik is the one going to pay the ultimate price.  It is because of Killik that Sora lost the fight, his legs and has to do all of this just to become the true Wind King.

on a side note, since Ikki can't be there to watch the Genesis/Sleeping Forest fight, I believe we are not going to see them fight much at all.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 3, 2009)

she did it! she confessed her love! pek pek

/fangasm 

cant wait for the next chapter!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2009)

What the hell happened to that guy's balls?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 3, 2009)

everybody forgot about that little detail 

that's fucking torture 

His balls musta exploded!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2009)

Just when you thought that you've heard of every single form of torture, a new one pops up 

Didn't like the Ringo confession because it kinda foretells something really bad is going to go down soon.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 3, 2009)

^ yeah 

i dont think O!G has the balls to kill off ringo 

else i'll use _his_ ingenious torture method on _him!_


----------



## The Imp (Jun 3, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just when you thought that you've heard of every single form of torture, a new one pops up
> 
> Didn't like the Ringo confession because it kinda foretells something really bad is going to go down soon.



i think she might die


----------



## Smoke (Jun 3, 2009)

Gives new definition to "getting your balls sucked"


Anyways, we all knew that Ringo was gonna get it one way or another. This is kinda following the hinata/naruto thing. I mean, you got the confession right before the fight.  And at the end of her battle, she'll probably look the same too.

And Ikki won't be there to stop it. It's all in the cards.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 3, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> What the hell happened to that guy's balls?



I don't wanna know. That's the last thing that any guy would want to happen to him.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 4, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> OH!  killed young female main characters from Tenjo Tenge?



Maya is as good as dead.



Kira Yamato said:


> What the hell happened to that guy's balls?



Implosion.


----------



## slapdoll (Jun 4, 2009)

no no no no no no no no.... 

ringo


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 4, 2009)

four eyes must..DIE!!!, it was about time, also noob Kiric is going down,fox face(sora) will kill him and then he will laugh like a crazy bastard, etc etc,  predictable as usual


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 4, 2009)

Woot IkkiXKururu all the way.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 4, 2009)

Ringo has pretty much raised every death flag possible... even she thinks she's going to die from how she was talking to Kururu... which makes me mad b/c she is my favorite partner for Ikki, and has my favorite character design (she's still only my second favorite female though). I already lost Yoshitsune, who was my favorite, so he better not do this to me too!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2009)

OG obvious hates people with glasses.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Ringo has pretty much raised every death flag possible... even she thinks she's going to die from how she was talking to Kururu... which makes me mad b/c she is my favorite partner for Ikki, and has my favorite character design (she's still only my second favorite female though). I already lost Yoshitsune, who was my favorite, so he better not do this to me too!



DUDE!!!


Yoshi was my favorite guy too...BY FAR!!!!!!!!!!!!



My fave partner for Ikki is Simca. It was probably the hospital scene that did it for me. When she crawled over to where he was and just slept by his side.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 4, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> OG obvious hates people with glasses.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 4, 2009)

Kururu > Everybody

But Simca is awesome too


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2009)

Hate can be borne from jealousy.  Dude ain't as cool looking as Yoshi.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2009)

This panel got me super teary eyed


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 4, 2009)

all good things are coming to an end someday


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

enjoy 

tends


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks brah!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

nothing at all , finally the rumble from the next chap is about to begin


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2009)

Holy shit is that Uncle Minami?!?!

Pls be sky king level please


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 8, 2009)

awesome raw was awesome


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 8, 2009)

chap looks promising  end page was lulz


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

Fox face vs Sky King wannabe , their battle is gonna be very intense


----------



## Austeria (Jun 8, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> chap looks promising  end page was lulz


SF vs Genesis!



I really really hope we'll be able to see Sora going against Kiric. I know Nike is strong and all, but just look at all this tension (). Sora vs Ringo isn't even going to come close to this.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

Simca will fight Ringo


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 8, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Simca will fight Ringo



Yeah and Onigiri is going to fight Kiric.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

and then Kiric is gonna fight Ikki


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Yeah and Onigiri is going to fight Kiric.



he can surpass the human limit


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 8, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> he can surpass the human limit



Yeah.  

Even Rika in the Inorganic Net Arc cowered away in fear of Onigiri.


----------



## Witch King (Jun 9, 2009)

Ringo is Gunna die... 
Then Kururu Is Gunna Die....
Then Simca is gonna do the Luv with Ikki

Then Gay Shark Boy Agito or Akito '' watheva'' Is gonna du the luvv with the snail teacher, master of the toolers.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

Oni Godzilla



244 



and mark Kiric's words in the end,just made of epicnsess


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 9, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx, wanted to rep you but you're sealed.

Edit: He has Fang Eyes, he could be Agito's opponent.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

whatever 


Destroyer of Kittens



next chap now!just respect


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

mao's forehead?


----------



## .Tomasu (Jun 12, 2009)

What's the name of the three kids who goes to the same school as Ikki? One has a big hairdo (called Nobunaga perhaps?), one with a sheep head and the other one who doesn't talk very much and is in love with Emily (what I remember). They appeared at the last volume cover (Vol. 24).
Why do they don't appear often? Sometimes they appear as members of Kogarasumaru (the sheep one helped with his notebook) and then they dissapear for chapters. 
I tried to find it in the web but they are highly ignored, not even in wikipedia where it listed the characters from the volume 24 cover. 

And another question. Is Nakayama Yayoi (the girl with the two ponytails) a member of Kogarasumaru?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

^minor characters are filling just the space sometimes


----------



## .Tomasu (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't know if it was already posted, but:
*VOLUME 25 Cover Preview*



Benkei


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

nah, but thanks, it's awsome


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2009)

It always did feel wrong when they sided with Team Sora.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

Air gear 245 will be out on wednesday btw


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 15, 2009)

There's spoilers for 245 at Sorascans, pics included.  OG has finally out done himself in the creepy factor.

textsfromlastnight.com


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm lovin' that Benkei cover.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 15, 2009)

Spoilers translated from French by yours truly:


*Spoiler*: _Trick 254 spoilers_ 



First part is just the spoiler provider talking about returning to the 8 kings of SF and how he/she skipped class to read vol. 13 in the library.

[blah blah... unimportant things]

The three things the spoiler provider noted:
- Agito knew the old SF with their 8 kings.
- Agito admits he doesn't know anything about the actual SF (even with Ringo as the leader)
- Agito talks of the actual SF which has 8 kings.

Then he/she said:
"For me, even if the phrase is affirmative, I considered it, rather, in the context, as an assumption of which one is convinced. With this as an assumption, I don't see how Agito affirms that the team has 8 kings when he doesn't actually know the team and when he said that the old team was completely dissolved.

Thus, I remain convinced that Ume is not a queen but a [diapasonique]* as it will perhaps be with Simca and Genesis.

That's my position/take and that's the horse which I'm betting on."

*I'm guessing it means tuner.




Excuse my crappy translation. But it seemed like there was no translation available.


----------



## Eurys (Jun 15, 2009)

Isn't that just a discussion the french guys are having about the number of kings in SF? (they love to argue about this)

Anyway, I think the spoiler is :


*Spoiler*: __ 



-SF are chosing the rules : class cube in the anti-gravity room in the tower. Sora refuses this rule because it gives a huge advantage to RIngo and reveals Rika as his hostage.
Team Jiggy changed most of his members and apparently is now a fusion of several teams that were great in the former tournament.
-It seems (not sure) the two unknown members of SF attack Sora's helicopters. And the big SF guy is only an armor where inside is a cute chick.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 15, 2009)

Eurys said:


> Isn't that just a discussion the french guys are having about the number of kings in SF? (they love to argue about this)


Yea, that's what I thought too. Doesn't seem like a spoiler at all.

BTW Sora is a sick-minded bastard. That is all.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 15, 2009)

Eurys said:


> Isn't that just a discussion the french guys are having about the number of kings in SF? (they love to argue about this)
> 
> Anyway, I think the spoiler is :
> 
> ...



Thoughts: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Initially, I was thinking that Sora and Nike would sabotage the anti-gravity room. Although I wouldn't say that Sora has done the unthinkable by holding Rika as his hostage. Sora and Nike will always sink to new lows as OG! has shown.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 guy who might be Ikkis dad/uncle minami is not fighting


oh yeah and the chair is like a creepy version of the standard bond villain death chair


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 16, 2009)

.Tomasu said:


> Don't know if it was already posted, but:
> *VOLUME 25 Cover Preview*
> 
> 
> ...



It makes me miss her leg even more.



Austeria said:


> Spoilers translated from French by yours truly:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Trick 254 spoilers_
> ...



Where did you find those French spoilers?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 16, 2009)

Meh Sora is a fucking freak, i really want Kiric  to stomp this mothafucka, or for more epic stomp , Ikki


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 16, 2009)

sora is a fucking bitch


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 16, 2009)

Sora is the Jigsaw 


link


----------



## Gabe (Jun 16, 2009)

i can not believe sora did that


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 16, 2009)

i'm fucking irritated right now. 



fuuuuuuuuuuuck.


what a fucking coward! I want him dead!


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 16, 2009)

He never had feelings towards Rika, they first "break up" proved that.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 16, 2009)

he just use her as a ''hostage'' to lure Kiric into his fucking trap,so simple


----------



## Austeria (Jun 16, 2009)

Sora is a disgusting creature, but I like him as a villain. At least he's good at pissing people off.



Tenryuken said:


> Where did you find those French spoilers?


Soralounge, someone posted those supposed "spoilers" there because apparently the user who originally posted it is someone who usually provides spoilers. I doubt they're real spoilers though. Seems like a bunch of speculations to me.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 16, 2009)

Sora just wants ''to play a game'' at all  ,but i hope he will have his arse fucked up  in the end ,he deserves death


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 16, 2009)

If SF agree to fight outside their Forest, they're fucked.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 16, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Sora just wants ''to play a game'' at all  ,but i hope he will have his arse fucked up  in the end ,he deserves death


He deserves more than death. Like maybe he gets to enjoy his own comfy chair?

I feel sorry for Kiric. To think all those people sided with Sora and backstabbed him. And Rika chose Sora even though Sora never really liked her like Kiric did. 

And I bet he's gonna die soon. He's one of my faves too.


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow you guys are going to be really pissed when/if OG reveals that Rika is working with Sora, and the picture was staged to give Sora an advantage against SF.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 16, 2009)

If that's true, why such a scene?
She could've kept her sisters at home.


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 16, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> If that's true, why such a scene?
> She could've kept her sisters at home.



You make it sound like she could just ground them and send them to their rooms.  Besides the scene can also be used against Kiric as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2009)

AG really needs a retcon.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 16, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Wow you guys are going to be really pissed when/if OG reveals that Rika is working with Sora, and the picture was staged to give Sora an advantage against SF.


Doubt it.

I hope not.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 16, 2009)

These next couple chapters are gonna be great


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 17, 2009)

he likes to revamp things.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jun 17, 2009)

I love how everyone is getting their panties in a bunch because of this chair. Sora showed the kind of guy he really was VOLUMES ago. Willing to kill former friends who have been loyal to him for years. Then again, one has to question his sanity to begin with. He cast off Rika, went into solitude, etc. I mean, when Kilik crushed his legs, he pushed Sora to a brink of desperation. 

I also love how Kilik and SF are supposed ot be heroes when their members viciously attack random Riders. Gabishi is a perfect case as he's been shown to be a sadistic bastard with no morals or boundaries. Even the water-girl (name is escaping me) was despicably vicious in her own attacks. Everything Sora is doing now, is using what ever method he can to crush Kilik. 

Kilik is just as dubious. Intending to use a Gravity room in order to gain a quick win. How else was Sora supposed to react? Remember, Sora isn't sane. Crazy people react with crazy ideas. So once again:


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 17, 2009)

Bond villains or sane and thats what the chair screamed its lame death traps should be more elaborate


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 17, 2009)

Shut up and see it 

Ch.341


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 17, 2009)

did u wrote this whole thing by urself?


----------



## Austeria (Jun 17, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sleipner out of the blue wth. 

And yea, that doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 18, 2009)

It does to me:

The Sky Regalia is a Network, not ATs.
What's in the skeleton's kit are the access codes.
Maybe SF know those codes and after they lost(maybe 2-3) their Cube battle, they gave the access codes to Sleipnir.
Not every team involved in the GST wants World Domination, that's even why Killik didn't destroy the Wing Cores.
Sleipnir is prolly in it for pleasure and fame, that's why now they working with Jiggy who's an Entertainer.
They don't need to brag about a Network, they're prolly only using the Sky Regalia for trainning.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL ^^^ Reading that was like reading a summary version of MGS4.

The Patriots are not an organization but a neural network that propagates itself within the cycle of humanity...blah...blah...blah...


----------



## SaiST (Jun 18, 2009)

This team being the "overall GST winner" doesn't necessarily mean that they defeated Sleeping Forest. They could've just performed much better than most, racked up the most wins, and lost to Sleeping Forest in the end.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 18, 2009)

I think some of you are forgetting something...

When Spitfire allowed Om and Gabishi to return to SF (after their capture), he explained that there was no need for gratuitous hostilities and that both Genesis and SF were preparing for the war. 

Spitfire went on to say that if Koga competed in this year's GST, "he" would _finally_ show up. That he turned out to be Kiric. 

What this tells me (and this is just my opinion) is that Kiric and perhaps SF has not participated in the GST for some time. And with the emergence of Ikki (a true possible heir who can become sky king), Kiric has no choice but to defend the sky regalia from mortal/human hands. And Genesis (led by the Sora brothers), sensing Ikki's arrival, takes this opportunity to conceal their plans (of gaining the Sky Regalia for themselves) by supposedly attempting to help Ikki aspire toward the Sky Regalia.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 18, 2009)

And your point is?
Sleipnir did win or not?


----------



## Jugger (Jun 18, 2009)

why it does feel that ringo is going to her sister place when ikki team fight them and sleeping forest vs genesis is going to be off screen


----------



## Austeria (Jun 18, 2009)

SaiST said:


> This team being the "overall GST winner" doesn't necessarily mean that they defeated Sleeping Forest. They could've just performed much better than most, racked up the most wins, and lost to Sleeping Forest in the end.


Possible.



Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> I think some of you are forgetting something...
> 
> When Spitfire allowed Om and Gabishi to return to SF (after their capture), he explained that there was no need for gratuitous hostilities and that both Genesis and SF were preparing for the war.
> 
> ...


I think this is most likely what happened. Though this doesn't explain why Sleipnir didn't get the Sky Regalia.

I'm thinking maybe it's a combination of what you guys said. SF has been behind the shadows in only participating in the finals, in a sort of "final boss" kind of thing rather than being actual participants. So they might have defeated Sleipnir in the end, but since SF is kind of like the authority of the Gram Scale, people dubbed Sleipnir the winner as they defeated all the other teams.

And Spitfire was referring to the fact that this year SF would fully participate as a full-pledged competing team. Out in the open instead of just being observers inside the tower.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2009)

OH SHI- Macross up in this piece!


----------



## tgre (Jun 18, 2009)

Jiggy looks epic. Second-in-command vs Kazu GO!

ITT: We celebrate OH!G's returning artistic talent.

About time he made this competition the truly badass spectacle it was meant to be.

Let's hope he doesn't fuck up the fight.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 18, 2009)

the next chap is gonna be very awsome


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 18, 2009)

ok so..  they way to impress them was to tie mika into a torture chair?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 19, 2009)

That was one sick looking chair.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 19, 2009)

OG better show SF-Genesis next chap.
Koga can wait a month or 2.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 19, 2009)

I lol'ed when the tear rolled down Sora's face. He truly is a villain people can love to hate.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 22, 2009)

Can someone explain to me what happened to Simca. I'm kinda lost.


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 22, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Can someone explain to me what happened to Simca. I'm kinda lost.



She's on Nike's ship.  OG removed her because her character doesn't have anything further to contribute to the story at this point in time.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 22, 2009)

When Ikki bang her,she'll be active again in the story


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 24, 2009)

raw is gd stuff, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



doing battle in the air? now thats some epic shiz right there


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks for the raw, Carnevil!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 24, 2009)

last page was epic , kick in his fucking face


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 24, 2009)

That shit kick is hilarious.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 24, 2009)

Ah of course Ikki is at home here.  I can't wait to see Kazu be epic in teh air.  Stealth?  It screams it.  As for Bucca, he better not suck.  I'll be quite dissapointd.  But man, gotta give OG props for this battle.  I thought he meant the winner between Koga and J would fly to Slip.  But this...this is pretty impressive.  This is proper air gear.  Fuck a fight, show me how you play a game.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 25, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Ah of course Ikki is at home here.  I can't wait to see Kazu be epic in teh air.  Stealth?  It screams it.  As for Bucca, he better not suck.  I'll be quite dissapointd.  But man, gotta give OG props for this battle.  I thought he meant the winner between Koga and J would fly to Slip.  But this...this is pretty impressive.  This is proper air gear.  Fuck a fight, show me how you play a game.



Well, kazu is on a JET, so he should do pretty good during this fight...since its kinda his shtick.

Im really hoping for an epic jiggy vs. buccha grapple match.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 25, 2009)

Pretty good chap, this fight have potential to become pretty epic.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 25, 2009)

Finally some real air gear action! Waiting to see some Kazu action, and of course, Onigiri versus the cat girl!

EDIT: Come to think of it, couldn't Onigiri almost solo the current Sleeping Forest line up? I mean, they are all women, except for Gabishi and Kilic.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 25, 2009)

I just read the new chapter and wow. 

Koga's next fight has tremendous potential to be epic...but it's similar to when Koga + Benkei fought Om on the platforms...

except just imagine that those platforms (in this case planes) are moving and will eventually fall off (crash).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2009)

Dear god, a battle on top of planes? These competitions keep getting more and more extreme as the series progresses xD


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

blueblip said:


> EDIT: Come to think of it, couldn't Onigiri almost solo the current Sleeping Forest line up? I mean, they are all women, except for Gabishi and Kilic.


And they are trappingly bishounen...


----------



## Austeria (Jun 25, 2009)

Shit, this fight better be awesome. JETS.



I still can't wait for SF vs Genesis though.



Kira Yamato said:


> Dear god, a battle on top of planes? These competitions keep getting more and more extreme as the series progresses xD


Word: O!g. But this isn't even TenTen level.



Agmaster said:


> And they are trappingly bishounen...


Do not want.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 25, 2009)

blueblip said:


> EDIT: Come to think of it, couldn't Onigiri almost solo the current Sleeping Forest line up? I mean, they are all women, except for Gabishi and Kilic.



There is also the dude with the bandages on his head/face.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 25, 2009)

^ is it a dude? well agito was sizing that person and that other member up that time he n ikki were in the 'forest'... cant remember now


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, I am pretty sure it's a dude.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 26, 2009)

Knowing OG, it's possible that it's a very flat chested girl, just to work in some more "lolololol you're flat bitch" jokes. I mean, the largest size member of the crew turned out to be a chick in a suit.

EDIT: Looking at that pic, what's that hulking animal like thing in the top right side of the page??


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 26, 2009)

it's Sleeping forest's  pet


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

It's Sleeping Forest's Superchunky.


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 29, 2009)

Raw 247
special


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikki gets owned.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 29, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Raw 247
> here
> 
> 
> ...



I was kinda expecting that...

But knowing OG...this fight is just getting started...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hmm, ikki is out, i wonder who's gonna be star of this fight? kogarasumori going to finals dont make any sence to me, beating all experienced fighters and all. any way, .......


----------



## Austeria (Jun 30, 2009)

HOLY CRAP O!G YOU BROUGHT IN THE SURPRISE. 


*Spoiler*: _omg officially excited_ 



Sleipnire leader pwning Ikki is like... gold.  Nice recovery by Ikki even though it would've been better if he had just got kicked out of the fight.

AND EEZ THAT A FLAME ROADER I SEEH?! AGAINST KAZU?!



Also, Ringo abandoning Rika. :amazed I guess it's the right decision as a responsible leader, but that must've been a hard one.


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a feeling Ringo's decision will be overruled by Kiric.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ikki owned by the wind road was fun. but why the rule of 'land on a bridge and ur safe' thing, damn u o!g  ringo's decision is final? seems like someone may disagree obviously...


----------



## Kanae (Jun 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Figures that Ikki woul notice all that now  one would think that after Ringo's kiss, her feelings would be obvious.

But oh well, I'm not one to complain. IkkiRingo <3

I'm loving the twist about Ringo's decision though. But knowing Ringo, we should have seen it coming; I really pity her and how she must be feeling right now, but there was just not getting around this one; Rika would have wanted her to do this, too. 

I admire Ringo's ability to make the right decision in situations like this. I fucking love this character


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 30, 2009)

^^^ Probably true bout rika agree, but remember, she had NO idea that sora was a psyco


----------



## papajones (Jun 30, 2009)

what does the story now have anythign to do with rollerblading anymore? I feel like even if they took out the shoes, the story can still go on wihtout too much disturbance


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 30, 2009)

papajones said:


> what does the story now have anythign to do with rollerblading anymore? I feel like even if they took out the shoes, the story can still go on wihtout too much disturbance



Yeah, thats pretty much true.
Beside's of character revamping and killing.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 30, 2009)

Sup fellow AG fans.  For those interested, I decided to clean up the _Star in Box_ logo I did a while back.  Enjoy :ho


----------



## Jyuukenbu (Jul 1, 2009)

Man, someone needs to make a compilation of the best Ikki shots O!G has drawn.  His face in the 2-page spread at the beginning was win.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 1, 2009)

It was even better when his opponent took his attack with barely a change in expression.

Cant wait for kazu and agito to start bringing the pain. And buccha vs. jiggy better be tight.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 1, 2009)

It's been awhile since i read AirGear and since i came here. I started reading it again yesterday and i covered everything till chapter 244 and 245 raw. There were quite a few things that amazed me, such as Ringo confessing and Aeon being good after all. The Ringo final message makes me feel like something bad will happen to her before AirGear ends.
So the guy with the Devil Dear fingernails finally appears, he was the guy who gave the regalia to Sora if i recall. Also OG's art comes to high standards again  gotta love that guy.
Can anyone explain to me why Koga are fighting Sleipnir and not Jiggy? 
Also that team seems wicked.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jul 2, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ Probably true bout rika agree, but remember, she had NO idea that sora was a psyco



Thats if she's not in on it. No, I'm serious. Just watch. Everyone is all like "OMG, Sora is batshit insane!!! OH NOES RIKA!!!" Something like this is straight up O!G's alley. If not, its probably even more elaborate! O!G has no limits. It why I luvs him! <3


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 2, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Can anyone explain to me why Koga are fighting Sleipnir and not Jiggy?
> Also that team seems wicked.



Jiggy (just the one guy) fused with sleipnir before the match.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 2, 2009)

Ringo is trying to have that huge advantage in fighting the Tower,  by just ignoring Sora's plan at all.   Ringo knows that Genesis will defeat Sleeping Forest without having her huge advantage in that Tower and also since it  is Sleeping Forest's  home turf,  the other members would have the advantage as well since they know how fight in that place and have been doing it over and over.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 2, 2009)

Jyuukenbu said:


> Man, someone needs to make a compilation of the best Ikki shots O!G has drawn.  His face in the 2-page spread at the beginning was win.


As a resident Ikki basher I must disagree. 

Ikki was okay this chapter. But I really wish he could stop hogging the spotlight already.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 2, 2009)

The Main char will always be made of win , apart the joking ,yeah Ikki was overall good in this chap,in the next he'll be the one who'll pwn them again  with awsome way


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 2, 2009)

did agito call kazu weak? didnt his fight with ikki end in a draw?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> did agito call kazu weak? didnt his fight with ikki end in a draw?



No ikki had that in the bag, he just let it draw, still Kazu should be about Aeon level or above, despite what some people on Sorascans say


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 3, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> did agito call kazu weak? didnt his fight with ikki end in a draw?



Kazu should challenge A!ito to settle things, if he has the balls.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 3, 2009)

Kazu is weak,that's for sure


----------



## Austeria (Jul 3, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Kazu is weak,that's for sure


Kazu isn't weak. 

His lack of guts can be easily compensated by Emily's testicular fortitude.


----------



## Dannymaru903 (Jul 3, 2009)

Air Gear is cool. I enjoyed the anime, its been a long time since I've seen it. I watched it in Japanese though.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 3, 2009)

Dannymaru903 said:


> Air Gear is cool. I enjoyed the anime, its been a long time since I've seen it. I watched it in Japanese though.


Read the manga, it's better. A lot better.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 3, 2009)

It looks like Ringo got wallopped by Mikan off-panel. I gotta hand it to Ringo's character though for making a tough call. 

For all we know, causing Ringo and Kiric to be distraught could be Sora's true intention. Yeah, they won't be fighting outside the forest, but with both major players from Sleeping Forest in a psychological disarray, things will pan out according to Genesis' plans. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Austeria (Jul 3, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> It looks like Ringo got wallopped by Mikan off-panel. I gotta hand it to Ringo's character though for making a tough call.
> 
> For all we know, causing Ringo and Kiric to be distraught could be Sora's true intention. Yeah, they won't be fighting outside the forest, but with both major players from Sleeping Forest in a psychological disarray, things will pan out according to Genesis' plans. Thoughts anyone?


Definitely. They'll have to calm down, the moment they lose their cool is the moment they lose.

I can see Ringo or Kiric killing their feelings but I'm not so sure about Mikan. Kiric did cripple his own best friend once, and Ringo looks like she might have what it takes to sacrifice Rika.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey is simca going to fighrt or is she still in recovery'?
were is the raw?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 7, 2009)

There's no chapter this week.

Simca should still be recovering. And she was never much of a fighter to begin with.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

She is the whore of AG


----------



## SaiST (Jul 7, 2009)

Been wondering for a while, but what manga(manwa?) is your set from, Soichiro?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

it's from Veritas dude


----------



## SaiST (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, guy. Nice art.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 7, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey is simca going to fighrt or is she still in recovery'?
> were is the raw?



At this point, I can't imagine Simca taking part in fights. She's more of a networking specialist than a fighter.


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 7, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey is simca going to fighrt or is she still in recovery'?
> were is the raw?


----------



## son_michael (Jul 11, 2009)

Isn't Simca still on Ikki's side?



I want her to fight Genesis, especially since Aeon clock is apparently still on Ikki's side




btw...serious question...do tuners have sex with there kings? I cant figure out if there doing it or not cause when Haku was tuning Sora he was like"bitch step back" when it looked like she tried to kiss him




seriously how Pathetic is Haku anyway 


sora= bitch...your my new tuner,your nothing special but youll do

Haku= im needed!  I'll betray my friends now because this man wants to use me as an object


----------



## SaiST (Jul 11, 2009)

son_michael said:


> btw...serious question...do tuners have sex with there kings?


No, though link tuning obviously alludes to that.



> _I cant figure out if there doing it or not cause when Haku was tuning Sora he was like"bitch step back" when it looked like she tried to kiss him_


She was definitely starting to do more than just Link Tuning, but Sora was talking to Aeon there.


----------



## Eurys (Jul 11, 2009)

Spoiler thanks to Dofla and seki13:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mikan wants to leave the team and save Rika. The result is a distressed Ringo who doubts a lot about her decision.
Ikki who heard the whole convo (via his phone probably) yells at them "don't  move, I'm the one who'll save Rika, just wait 5 mins till i end my fight". (lololol i like you ikki but come on...oh well, he has resolve!)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 11, 2009)

cliche logic


----------



## Austeria (Jul 12, 2009)

Eurys said:


> Spoiler thanks to Dofla and seki13:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I knew it, Mikan! 

lol @ Ikki.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 12, 2009)

spoiler is lulz. ikki :ho


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 12, 2009)

another script


Onigiri and Buccha showtime

Ikki gets the Storm Regalia and flies back to the stage. He acknowledges that with the nature of the stage (those planes) and Sleipnir to contend with, it would be impossible to end the match in 3 hours.

Kazu follows the 'one kill per person' strategy, and a tuned up Agito quips that it's going to be a brutal battle - a 3 on 1 in terms of King-type ATs (the author specifically avoided mentioning regalia).


----------



## blueblip (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn, I like the second spoiler. Some Buccha action at last. I mean, the guy has yet to win a fight in any of Koga's matches. Lost to Dontores (almost drew), lost to Hecta in Behemoth etc etc. Hope he gets his first win here.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 12, 2009)

That "spoiler" is just a prediction.

And Buccha is totally out of place in this battle, it would be odd for him to overcome any of the riders considering not only the difference in their levels, but the fact that they're all Wind King candidates as well... And Buccha, more than anyone in Kogarasumaru, is more suited to combat on the ground. His chances against Dontores were better, much better.


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 13, 2009)

248 Raw.
Kitsoa


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 13, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> 248 Raw.
> So simply because she's a medic, she's incapable of developing Hemophobia? I have a whole thread on that.



I completely forgot due to Oda's troll.
Downloading...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 13, 2009)

Oda is following finally the troll path???


Mikan was the pwnage of the chap,respect


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 13, 2009)

hahaha the troll pad


----------



## Austeria (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, the drama.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 13, 2009)

Ikki declaring victory in 5min.

The chapter following this will be great


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 13, 2009)

lol, he's gotten super powers due to some adidas with wheels.


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 13, 2009)

Rika is going to walk up to Kiric and be like Kiric Sora got me pregnant.
Kiric's going to be like that's ok Rika, FAAAAAALLLCCCOOOOOOOOOOOOON PUUUUUUUUUNNNNCCCCCHHH.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 13, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Rika is going to walk up to Kiric and be like Kiric Sora got me pregnant.
> Kiric's going to be like that's ok Rika, FAAAAAALLLCCCOOOOOOOOOOOOON PUUUUUUUUUNNNNCCCCCHHH.


Kiric doing the falcon punch?  I'd pay to see that.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 14, 2009)

O!G has officially trolled my anime girl harem. 

Rika will soon be a MILF?!?!?!

Hmmm...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 14, 2009)

Sora will be the father of Jigsaw Jr


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 14, 2009)

how does Ringo expect to defeat Sora?   are they going to fight in that Tower?


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 14, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> how does Ringo expect to defeat Sora?   are they going to fight in that Tower?



Yes the plan is to have the fight inside the tower where Ringo has an advantage over everybody.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 14, 2009)

Sora is not going to have that.  Ringo would be the only one that can fight normally there since she isnt bogged down by its atmosphere pressure. every body else would be down graded.


if he is going to then he has to do some trump card move that will take that advantage from her,  if he manages to do that then Ringo will certainly be defeated  Kilik though is going to die by either Sora or Nike,  i just dont see him living after what he has done to Sora,  made him lose his girl and his legs.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 14, 2009)

Sora made himself lose his girl,he lied to everyone and spouted fake ideal crap when the truth was he wanted to rule the world.


and now Sora pretends to be a changed man in a wheelchair which stirs former feelings of love and puts rika in a situation where her and her baby might be killed




Kilik was right,everyone of Sora's old teamates realized that after they found out Sora's true objectives.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 15, 2009)

son_michael said:


> Sora made himself lose his girl,he lied to everyone and spouted fake ideal crap when the truth was he wanted to rule the world.
> 
> 
> and now Sora pretends to be a changed man in a wheelchair which stirs former feelings of love and puts rika in a situation where her and her baby might be killed
> ...




Kilik  though help exposed his plans and defeated him.    after his loss and his legs to boot,   Sora had to no choice but to say goodbye the AT world and also to Rika.   

if he would of won, he would still had Rika.   dont know for long since sooner or later he would revealed his true intentions and the Rika chances are would of left.


anyway,  i expect some calculated moves done by Sora and Genesis,  they will make and let believe that SF is winning and then defeat them in the end.   

that is unless Ikki and Kog come in time.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wasn't the last time Ikki claimed he would win in 5 minutes versus behemoth? Or am I thinking of something else? Also, it really says something that Sora would go to such lengths to avoid fighting Ringo in zero gravity. An advantage is one thing, but to try to avoid it completely even with Nike on your team and multiple kings means she must be unstoppable in zero gravity.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 15, 2009)

tagteam pwnage next chap sounds  wonde what insane plotroad is gonna b used to achieve victory


----------



## son_michael (Jul 15, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> Kilik  though help exposed his plans and defeated him.    after his loss and his legs to boot,   Sora had to no choice but to say goodbye the AT world and also to Rika.



yeah but it was all Sora's own fault,his actions led to his own downfall. Rika might have been crazy in love with him but Sora simply used her and reaped the benefits of her love{sex}, although I do think he did care about her in some way.  





> if he would of won, he would still had Rika.   dont know for long since sooner or later he would revealed his true intentions and the Rika chances are would of left.



I think Rika and friends might change there mind when they see Sora forcefully declaring himself ruler of the planet




> anyway,  i expect some calculated moves done by Sora and Genesis,  they will make and let believe that SF is winning and then defeat them in the end.
> 
> that is unless Ikki and Kog come in time.





I can only hope Ikki saves Ringo at least, but yeah its obvious Ikki will be the 1 to defeat Sora and not SF.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 15, 2009)

who will fight nike? kazu?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 15, 2009)

Onigiri will pwn him


----------



## Austeria (Jul 15, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> who will fight nike? kazu?


As he is right now Kazu will become nothing more than a washing board should he face Nike. He totally needs a power-up. The Flame Regalia wouldn't be bad either.

Onigiri could probably handle Nike if Nike were to grow a pair of boobs.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 15, 2009)

Nike will kill himself...he is a junkie 


and here is the child of Sora's and Rika's btw :



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 16, 2009)

no one has translated yet isnt?
This is a bad sign.. it means people is or has lost interest.... Thats what happens when it jumps from one genre to another and you troll fandoms.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 16, 2009)

Probably old news:


----------



## Jugger (Jul 18, 2009)

Chapter looks cool it out now. I hope that Ikki really save her. Was it that 8 members are max for team when sl will lose. Ringo and that other leader guy will join Ikki team


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 18, 2009)

It's 5 vs 5 in battles but outerwise there is no number limitations.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 18, 2009)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Wasn't the last time Ikki claimed he would win in 5 minutes versus behemoth? Or am I thinking of something else? Also, it really says something that Sora would go to such lengths to avoid fighting Ringo in zero gravity. An advantage is one thing, but to try to avoid it completely even with Nike on your team and multiple kings means she must be unstoppable in zero gravity.



it is not just Ringo,   but the whole sleeping forest.    ringo does have a huge advantage in that tower just because she is not affected by the atompsphere pressure and the others are not as fortunate.   however the whole sleeping forest has advantage here as well since this is there home turf.  they know the ins and out of this place.

Sora is trying to take this away by putting some mental collapse at least,  but the ultimate goal is to fight outside that tower,  where for sure that is an equal footing and Genesis would win.


now seeing what Ikki mentioned i dont believe it is going be just Genesis and Sleeping Forest,  he will interfere somehow and save the day for Sleeping Forest.


----------



## Corran (Jul 18, 2009)

Ikki had better save Rika!  If he doesn't live up to his five minute promise I will be disappointed in this manga once again 

I swear this manga is always just one step away from being a really perverted porn  Although I'm not in to the bondage stuff 

Quick question to anyone, how often does Air Gear get released? I've been reading it for ages but just never noticed how often it comes out


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

U think that Jigsaw will leave Ikki to save Rika so easy?..no,the promised battle is gonna start then,Kiric and Ikki vs Jigsaw and Adidas


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 18, 2009)

Corran said:


> Ikki had better save Rika!  If he doesn't live up to his five minute promise I will be disappointed in this manga once again
> 
> I swear this manga is always just one step away from being a really perverted porn  Although I'm not in to the bondage stuff
> 
> Quick question to anyone, how often does Air Gear get released? I've been reading it for ages but just never noticed how often it comes out



Every Week.


----------



## Eurys (Jul 18, 2009)

_"Men you can rely on!" _

That made me lol. And although I think Mikan is a huge bitch, she had a point about Kiric not revealing sooner the truth about Sora -_-

Anyway, some spoiler pics from Dofla:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Lots of talking it seems.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 18, 2009)

Did... Kilik just take part in Kogarasumaru's war chant?

Man, with that declaration of a 5 minute victory, I was expecting plenty of tricks 'n' action in this week's chapter.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

troll chap again


----------



## Austeria (Jul 18, 2009)

Eurys said:


> _"Men you can rely on!" _
> 
> That made me lol. And although I think Mikan is a huge bitch, she had a point about Kiric not revealing sooner the truth about Sora -_-
> 
> ...


Wth Kiric?! 

Okay, even though it seems like we won't be getting much action next week I can't wait to see the chapter. Kiric wth man.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

Kiric is joining Kogarasumaru


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 18, 2009)

If OG turns Kiric into another Ikki nutrider I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Kiric is joining Kogarasumaru


... 



Carnevil said:


> If OG turns Kiric into another Ikki nutrider I'm going to be pissed.


If you really pay attention, he's shown signs, to be honest.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

Jiggy will just make a huge  if OG fuck the ''plot'' now


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 18, 2009)

Austeria said:


> ...
> 
> 
> If you really pay attention, he's shown signs, to be honest.



He's gonna be all like Ikki! Please have babies with my sister! You must be of my family cause you are ZO Awesome!


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 18, 2009)

say what,  those are scans of the next chapter?  looks to be all talk and rooting for Ikki


*Spoiler*: __ 



  shit,  so it looks like SF will join Ikki,  i hope then Sora has some plans,  i truly want Genesis to defeat SF outright and have a showdown with Ikki and co.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 19, 2009)

My theory is that Ikki and he's team are gonna go and break unto the aircraft carrier to rescue Mikan and Hostages co.
This will infuriate sora and will probably frustrate he's plans.


----------



## Eurys (Jul 19, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Kiric is joining Kogarasumaru



To be honest, for someone like me who quickly saw SF as good guys, I always thought they would be allies in the end.
On the other hand, I also think Kiric is too charismatic to be another Ikki's groupie, and I really want Ringo to stay a leader. But I bet SF will still be decimated by Genesis anyway 


*Spoiler*: __ 



As for the spoiler, in order to win in 5 minutes, it seems Kiric will coordinate them or something


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 19, 2009)

SF is already under  the command of Ikki ,remember it


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2009)

Well they do have jets seriously whats to stop them from  refueling and saveing her, infact the jet may have been for shadowing


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 19, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Well they do have jets seriously whats to stop them from  refueling and saveing her, infact the jet may have been for shadowing



I can think of at least a few reasons why an attack from the air on an aircraft carrier would fail.  One, the MK 29 SEASPARROW Guided Missile Launcher, The Rolling Airframe Missile Guided Missile System, and the Phalanx Close In Weapons System.  Add to that the 70+ jets that Sora and Nike have under their command, plus the countless soldiers we've already seen.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 19, 2009)

Nike killed those soldiers.


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 19, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Nike killed those soldiers.



Umm did you see the Soldiers that Sora showed up with at the tower?  He obviously didn't kill them all. Immortelle 
My guess is Nike killed the command crew not the marines.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, my bad.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 19, 2009)

lol Kilic.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 19, 2009)

lol a pair of skaters commanding marines 

Things I have learned of this manga, if you get a pair of Air Track, you can pwn Any guns and explosives!
Thus hijacking the jets and going to the aircraft carrier could happen indeed without getting shot. Why? cause they ve got Air treck thats why.

I already wanna see Ikki and Simca doin the Luv.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 19, 2009)

AT's  are the weapons of the future


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 19, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> lol a pair of skaters commanding marines



Nike was in the military, who knows what rank he achieved.  Those marines maybe part of his unit, if so it wouldn't be hard for him to command them.  Also I just used marines because that's what came to mind.  They also could PMCs or in other words mercenaries or soldiers for hire.  Soldiers like that would follow anybody who pays them.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Translated spoilers_ 





			
				Foolworm/SS said:
			
		

> Sabretoothe was partly right on the last spoiler. The first bits look like character blurbs.
> 
> Most interesting bits there are that Rika is fully aware of Sora's cold side, and is fully aware that her adopted sisters run Sleeping Forest.
> Kanon is incredibly savvy and is on Gabashi's level.
> ...


Kiric orchestrating Koga's moves is too much win. pek


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 19, 2009)

A coordinated game plan does make a lot of sense from this point though. Initially, I was speculating that Koga would do something completely random that'll work out.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 20, 2009)

lol for this chap


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 20, 2009)

JUST SAW 239.


FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 20, 2009)

239?u mean 249?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 20, 2009)

is the raw out yet?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 20, 2009)

no,it's still too early


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 21, 2009)

until when does it come out?
the magazine is published on mondays.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 21, 2009)

We get scans Monday-Wednesday. Lately they've been released on Mondays and Tuesdays, but it looks like we'll have to wait until Wednesday this week... For Shounen Sunday stuff too, it seems.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 21, 2009)

i heard Friday it'll be out


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 21, 2009)

darn it, so Ikki those allied with SF.  Hope Sora, Nike and the rest of Genesis open up a can of whoop ass.   i didnt like this joining of two teams crap.  

Sora better have some other plans,  maybe to intersect the rest of Ikki's group but somehow Ikki will get past that plan and then face Sora after Sora and Nike I believe defeat Killic, Ringo, and a couple of others members.   

I also think that Mikan will be some trump card and come back.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 22, 2009)

I dont like sora nor nike. I hope that when this arc is over we can see some new rival or villian stuff.
Like teams from other parts of the world etc...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 22, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont like sora nor nike. I hope that when this arc is over we can see some new rival or villian stuff.
> Like teams from other parts of the world etc...



americans


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 22, 2009)

Raw is coming.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 22, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> americans



thats what I had in mind.

They could bring whole new concepts and stuff to the manga. Even if you ask me I could give OG a hand.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 23, 2009)

Trick 249 RAW finally out thanks to Rena Chan. 

xXx


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 23, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Trick 249 RAW finally out thanks to Rena Chan.
> 
> Link removed



Thx a lot, downloading...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Edit: I can't believe I suffered such a wait for an chap like this.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 23, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Off-topic: it might just be the slow laptop I'm on right now but the gif in your sig is making my browser lag. Mind spoiler-tagging it?



...Ok.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

this chap has reached a whole new level of fail


----------



## Atsuro (Jul 23, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> americans


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 23, 2009)

^^the kid looks more to a Northen European or Russian than an American.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 23, 2009)

wow. didnt the last chapter establish that there was a pregnant woman on a time limit? whats with all the out of place comedy?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

someone is starting to copy troll methods


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 23, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> someone is starting to copy troll methods



gotta agree


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

it's the holy truth


----------



## Life n Discovery (Jul 23, 2009)

IkkiXRingo FTW


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 23, 2009)

raw:
Link removed


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 24, 2009)

lol,it is already posted in the previous page


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 26, 2009)

kiric got owned on last page  chap seemed out of place tbh considering wot was just happening in the last chap.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 27, 2009)

The fuc is hapnin to mai A-uh Ge-uh.

CHIT.

OG be trollin like mad.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

OG troll ur fandom , it's the new line of the month


----------



## Corran (Jul 27, 2009)

What did OG! troll this time?


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 27, 2009)

Foolworm @ sorascans posted this possible 250 spoiler.

From Dofla off Ritual scans (it's on 2ch too, but I trust Dofla's judgement more)


> 布陣が完了したが、空が石の通信手段を遮断





> Just when they finish setting up, Sora cuts off the Stone (Kirik's) means of communication.
> 
> The translation is by Foolworm as well


.

If this is true 249 was a waste of paper.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 27, 2009)

Sora better send someone to mess with the KogaxSleipnir fight.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 27, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> If this is true 249 was a waste of paper.


Seriously.

But I'm glad Sora put a stop to that. While it would've been neat to see Kilik acting as Kogarasumaru's tactician, I didn't like the thought of them running through one of the strongest competitors in the GST just because of his orders. Felt like cheating.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

Sora will set another trap again


----------



## Austeria (Jul 27, 2009)

...

Wth O!g?!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

Most likely


----------



## Austeria (Jul 27, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Most likely


I wouldn't mind traps if it's not as much of a troll as this.



I'm sick and tired of being trolled. It's like all my mangas are mocking me.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

OG will troll with more epic way


----------



## Kanae (Jul 27, 2009)

Corran said:


> One thing I can always rely on is some great drawings from this manga
> 
> I do like how Ringo and Ikki have advanced, its nice to see some growth in a manga these days.
> 
> Can't wait for some ass kicking next chapter.


Same here.

Though the baby-face thing did made me go  I'd have preferred 'Stupid hero' like she called him in chapter 100/103 I can't remember which, truth be told. But oh well, I'll take what I'm given


----------



## Six* (Jul 27, 2009)

Current story development aside, imagine the intense training Emily is getting right now. 

She will kick genesis ass when she gets home.


----------



## Corran (Jul 27, 2009)

^Holy crap I forgot about Emily 



Kanae said:


> Though the baby-face thing did made me go  I'd have preferred 'Stupid hero' like she called him in chapter 100/103 I can't remember which, truth be told. But oh well, I'll take what I'm given



I really liked the Baby Face bit, it made me remember all the times they had together and their history. Its been so long since he has been called Baby Face


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 27, 2009)

Six said:


> Current story development aside, imagine the intense training Emily is getting right now.
> 
> She will kick genesis ass when she gets home.



She's gonna have some badass american tricks to go along with her medal of merit.

Seriously, the girl saved the president, she better have gotten something in return.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2009)

She will learn secret CIA nerve and death stirkes.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 28, 2009)

i really hope that spoiler is true.   it will force Genesis to fight Sleeping Forest one on one.

hopefully not in the tower so that both teams will start on equal grounds.


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 28, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> i really hope that spoiler is true.   it will force Genesis to fight Sleeping Forest one on one.
> 
> hopefully not in the tower so that both teams will start on equal grounds.



This wouldn't change the Genesis vs SF match.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 28, 2009)

ofcourse it will,  why bother kidnapping Rita if it wouldn't even the playing field.  that is what Sora is trying to do and take away the fighting advantage that SF has in that tower and make them fight somewhere else or at least do some mental damage.

ikki heading towards Rita if he made it might as well interfere later on in the match,  but now it seems he will be pre-occupied with his own battle, assuming the spoiler is true.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 28, 2009)

Finally!!The Trolling will officially begin!!!it's been the time!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 28, 2009)

I think its funny how i hate trolling in most other mangas.

But Sora is such a magnificent bastard that i love it when he just shits all over everyone while cackling from his wheelchair.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 28, 2009)

I still think that the wheelchair is for show off


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 28, 2009)

OG! Is among the best troll of mangaka's of all time.

Let the Trolling begin!


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 28, 2009)

@Demon_Soichiro
It has a sentimental valor for him.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Austeria said:


> *Spoiler*: _Trick 250 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no! I feel like the next chap is gonna be a trap.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> @Demon_Soichiro
> It has a sentimental valor for him.



I always figured that his legs werent meant for walking, just for ATing.

Or maybe they can only be active for so long...


----------



## Athrum (Jul 29, 2009)

Well i admit i had a bit of fangasm in 249, Kiric and Gabishi are 2 of my favorite characters and seeing Kiric leading Kogarasumaru and Gabishi showing that he isn't just some bloodthirsty killer made me happy. Also the IkkixRingo part was just awesome


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 29, 2009)

this chap was so awsome now that i've looked it better


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2009)

Chapter 250 is amazing.

Kiric being badass - check
Kazu doing something flamey - check
Agito auto fangs - check
Buccha doing something - check
Badass ikki recovery - check
Overall awesome Koga "OH ITS ON" mood? - check
Sora trolling while looking all evil in his wheelchair - check.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 29, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Chapter 250 is amazing.
> 
> Kiric being badass - check
> Kazu doing something flamey - check
> ...


Pretty much. It's better than what I expected. 

Hopefully we get trans soon.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 29, 2009)

OH SHIT did Agito just take of the Eyepatch, how strong is his enemy I mean really with eyepatch on Agito>Falco and the other OSF members (except Sora and Kiric)

Akgito Rape time

GG cat girl the Pig God made Kiric know fear

Ha I had a feeling that Kazu could do a hot air trick to help Ikki fly.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 29, 2009)

Lind will come back


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Lind will come back



Aklingito is gonna wtfstomp thor by the end of this battle.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 29, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Aklingito is gonna wtfstomp thor by the end of this battle.


What's A!ito unlock with both eyes again?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> What's A!ito unlock with both eyes again?



In the behemoth battle it gave Agito the extra push he needed to ALMOST beat akira.

Ha, i know that doesnt sound like much, but this was back when making a fang without a regalia was ZOMG AMAZING.


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 29, 2009)

Summary by Suarhnir @ stop tazmo

*Spoiler*: __ 



- so freyja's plane is about to go down and she activates her sword which transforms into an umbrella-helicopter... wtf. anyways, she jumps off and happily prances along the smoke trail, the commentator saying its freyja's beautiful technique "Asgard's Bifrost" (the rainbow bridge that connects midgard to asgard; why there's a 'he' in the furigana is beyond me).

- agito takes the chance to attack freyja with numerous fangs. this pisses off her fan club and while freyja is briefly panicked, she uses her umbrella to deflect the fangs. she retorts that she doesn't like that kid (agito) because of his scary face and then lands on plane #6 which happens to be kazu's plane.

- turns out that kazu left his plane via agito's fangs. since no one but ikki can ride on the air within koga, agito's fang's which are 'thicker' are the only thing they can use to get around (the attack was a ruse). so kazu leaves his plane, while onigiri gets onto #6 so that he can go against freyja, which scares/disgusts her to no end. kiric is commenting on how onigiri vs. freyja would be the best pair off, but to himself he also adds how onigiri was able to get to the plane with little trouble (he actually thought that onigiri would struggle in just switching planes... oh kiric, you're so naive)

- kazu is gonna be matched up against nott-dagr, though as he is travelling toward him, nott-dagr appears before kazu. kiric continues his explanation of his already delivered instructions, this time saying for kazu to ignore this as it is only nott-dagr's special technique "skinfaxi" (name of the complimenting horse to hrimfaxi in norse myth), which is a atmospheric wall distortion made from a 'wind lens' and the smoke. anyways, kazu is unphased and passes through, dispelling the image. nott-dagr is not happy and kazu safely arrives on the plane.

- ikki is waiting for something on the bridge, while the commentator is remarking how the battles are starting up while koga's leader, the storm king is alone onto of the bridge seems to be thinking about something. just then, ikki speeds up the main bridge cable, which the commentator initially thinks he is using the ocean wind currents, but it was actually kazu's awakening as (informal) flame king and creating flames for an ascending air current. ikki jumps and lands on loki's plane.

- just as ikki lands, buccha suddenly lands behind loki. kiric stating its a 2 vs. 1, buccha says that this is the first time that him and ikki teamed up, and ikki replies that he'd better not drag his feet on this. because utgar?a loki is strong, kiric advises that it'll take 2 to win. (it could be the commentator saying that, but he would have said 'koga' instead of 'you guys')

- last match up is agito, along with akito, going against thor. agito/akito says its been a while since the 2 of them ate dinner together (since the battle with orca i think)

- sf is watching the battle (mikan and ume are the most excited) but suddenly the lose the connection. up on the surface, the military escorts have finished setting up the high energy jammer which pretty much cut off sf from everything (including telephones). sora apparently caught on to the communication to koga, thus ordering the use of the jammer. mikan is most pissed at whatever is happening, and kiric realizes right away that its sora's doing. mikan once again wants to leave so she could go kill "that final fantasy bastard" but ume and ringo stop her. kiric takes a seat and says the battle formations are done, he's given as much help as he can and that the rest is up to koga. shortly after, kiric gets a nosebleed (the cause unknown) but smiles and tells koga to win.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 30, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Summary by Suarhnir @ stop tazmo
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Now things are starting to look interesting.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 30, 2009)

so here we go with
*Spoiler*: __ 



 another character that's gonna die of sickness...kirik





chapter sounds great


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

son_michael said:


> so here we go with
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Kiric just picks his nose a lot, no worries.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope Lind comes back. He actually better IMO then Agito/Akito fusion and he's even got a better Regelia to work with now that's its fully operational.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

Lind is one of the top badasses in the whole Air Gear Verse


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2009)

Freya is annoying, Onigir better baby shake.

Grats Kazu, no Kilik...don't get Itachi'd/


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 30, 2009)

scans bin out for a bit now... Click Here

wtf with kiric and bleed


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

the best scene in the chap


Click Here


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> the best scene in the chap
> 
> 
> You even have the alien blogger; Christopher.



Hell yea.

Although i love how the announcer guy says (tentative) twice

Its like he's worried kazu will get a big head over it haha.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Jul 30, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> scans bin out for a bit now... Sakura Haruno Dress Up
> 
> wtf with kiric and bleed



Suffering from the Too powerful to be in Manga sickness. You'll soon see him coughing up blood and having random flashbacks of old SF. He sadly won't last long I'm betting Kilik v Sora will be the last fight Kilik has before succumbing fully to the sickness.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll kill that final fantasy scoundrel


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 30, 2009)

wich sickness?
hell probably say something like: take car eof my sister ikki chama.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Jul 30, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> wich sickness?
> hell probably say something like: take car eof my sister ikki chama.



It's a mysterious sickness that appears when a Character besides the main ones power becomes so great that the Manga can't contain it. I mostly use it for Naruto though since powerful ass characters just happen to have CIS or some sickness that is incurable. 

It's that or Kilik just used his brain so much that he is bleeding cause of that or it could be the jammer messing with his Gravity child power.


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 30, 2009)

The illness will require some kind of transfusion from Simca.  It's how OG will bring together one of the two things that were separated in the tower.  I'll never under OG's reasoning for making AG's version of Sun Tzu have a sister that's AG's version of Paris Hilton.  It doesn't do anything for the story.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 31, 2009)

i couldnt get past page 1 issue 1 of this manga...


----------



## Corran (Jul 31, 2009)

^Whats on page 1?

I liked the recent chapter, now if Koga could always work like this it would be awesome. Some good match ups and next chapter should have the real fight


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 31, 2009)

i want this troll fight to end and move into the serious one


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 31, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i couldnt get past page 1 issue 1 of this manga...



That sucks. I'd say its worth it to muscle through until Ikki forms a team, but thats up to you.

It gets better as time goes on.

The problem with the early chapters is that they focus so much on Ikki, who is kind of annoying. Although he gets better.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 31, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> i want this troll fight to end and move into the serious one



Yeah nobody really cares about this filler fight.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 31, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> It's a mysterious sickness that appears when a Character besides the main ones power becomes so great that the Manga can't contain it. I mostly use it for Naruto though since powerful ass characters just happen to have CIS or some sickness that is incurable.



Gold Roger got that sickness too.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2009)

I do
so sad


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't mind this Fight but I am can't wait to see SF vs Genesis.
O!G is teasing us for so long.


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh we won't get SF vs Genesis after this fight. There will probably still be two hours or more before SF vs Genesis.  In that time space OG will give us the Rika rescue arc.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Jul 31, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i couldnt get past page 1 issue 1 of this manga...


Skip it unless you want Simca but she's a useless whore anyways


Demon_Soichiro said:


> i want this troll fight to end and move into the serious one



QFT Lind just jump out rape everybody and then Ikki can go save Rika.

Lind comes out and rapes hard
Kazu just punches the guy and makes him fly off the Plane
Ikki and B just whoop Loki in 3 pages
Freyja jumps off cause she doesn't want that Pig guy touching her.

All Can be done in one 21 page chapter.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 31, 2009)

^wow


----------



## Life n Discovery (Jul 31, 2009)

^ I wouldn't mind a rushed fight. Ikki has to save his foster Sister/Mother and as long as they don't take time talking 21 pages is all they need. I'd rather see Ikki do something important rather than this shitty Wind Road fight.

Lind takes 8 because he'll get 2 pages wasted on him coming out and then another two wasted on him entering the realworld then 4 pages of just rape.

Ikki get 3 pags Loki jumps cause of intelligent trap and Ikki prevent him from Wind raoding back up.

PIG gets one and him and the Girl both go down.

Kazu gets 3 just to punch miss and then finish.

the rest will get diveded amongst the important guys Lind will probably need one or two on the team staring at his greatness. Ikki will need some to leave and say good bye to the team and then we get confirmation of victory in the rest.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 1, 2009)

I would hate that.

No offense, but I care more about seeing buccha and kazu kick some ass then i do ikki playing the hero.


----------



## Austeria (Aug 2, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I would hate that.
> 
> No offense, but I care more about seeing buccha and kazu kick some ass then i do ikki playing the hero.


QFT. 

Ikki can stuff it up once in a while.


----------



## Tenryuken (Aug 2, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I would hate that.
> 
> No offense, but I care more about seeing buccha and kazu kick some ass then i do ikki playing the hero.



Maybe Koga will go with him in the "Save Rika" mini-Arc.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Maybe Koga will go with him in the "Save Rika" mini-Arc.



Meh.

Either way i really like this battle and dont want it rushed when it could be really cool.

And i want my buccha vs. jiggy goddamnit!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 3, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I would hate that.
> 
> No offense, but I care more about seeing buccha and kazu kick some ass then i do ikki playing the hero.



Both haven't been given much time under the spotlight. I think the last time Buccha had the time to shine was during that battle with that guy from Behemoth.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Aug 3, 2009)

Noticed something funny while looking through rappi rangai raws XD





Does this look familiar to someone?


----------



## Tenryuken (Aug 3, 2009)

^^from wich manga is it?


----------



## jamjamstyle (Aug 3, 2009)

Rappi Rangai XD it's pretty good read


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 3, 2009)

The girl is a kururu wannabe , still hot though


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 3, 2009)

You guys see those spoilers for AG i saw some in SS lounge but their unconfirmed damn powerlevels they better be fake


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 3, 2009)

lol rappi rangi's mangaka loving oh great.


----------



## Carnevil (Aug 3, 2009)

LOL Onigiri got taken out.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Aug 3, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> The girl is a kururu wannabe , still hot though



I don't mind it if she appears in other manga's. She's too popular XD



Agmaster said:


> lol rappi rangi's mangaka loving oh great.



The "Kururu" rappi rangai has exact the same personality as Kururu in Air Gear.

Here are some more pics if people are interested:







The appearence really looks exactly the same. 

ontopic: Can someone give a brief summary of trick 251?


----------



## Austeria (Aug 3, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> LOL Onigiri got taken out.


You have no idea how ecstatic that made me feel.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 3, 2009)

honestly lately when i read AG, all i see is meaningless big pretty pictures. one side attacks, another side pretends to be hit. next step another side attacks, other side pretends to be hit. and kagarusumori winz miraculiously every time.
now all i'm interested in that kilik fights sora.

new chap looks plainly the same.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm so shallow.  Kururu + cup sizes = better than Kururu.


Carnevil said:


> LOL Onigiri got taken out.


Masaka!  Onigiri defeated by a woman.  My brain cannot process this.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 3, 2009)

finally a good chap,the battle with the combos were awsome,we saw some powerlevels xd,and last panel was so badass,Ikki is da best


----------



## Austeria (Aug 3, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> honestly lately when i read AG, all i see is *meaningless big pretty pictures. one side attacks, another side pretends to be hit. next step another side attacks, other side pretends to be hit. and kagarusumori winz miraculiously every time.*
> now all i'm interested in that kilik fights sora.
> 
> new chap looks plainly the same.


But... but... that is in and of itself the essence of Air Gear! 

No really. It's all a bunch of flashy fights. And Kiric.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 3, 2009)

Austeria said:


> But... but... that is in and of itself the essence of Air Gear!
> 
> No really. It's all a bunch of flashy fights. And Kiric.



Yea, i dont think anybody reads AG for its deep and interesting plot lol...

Although its very odd that OG makes characters that i really really like. That and the pretty pictures, cant forget them.


----------



## Carnevil (Aug 3, 2009)

Austeria said:


> You have no idea how ecstatic that made me feel.



It would've been better if his chute didn't open.

Summary by Suarhnir @ stop tazmo


*Spoiler*: __ 



- so paper airplane guy is using his READ to get some info on koga and sleipnir. the other commentator slaps him silly and says something along the lines of being hit for not sharing... anyways, it lists the READ levels of koga and jiggy/sleipnir:
buccha "black pig" 68
ikki "storm king" 117
agito&akito "fang king" 122
onigiri "perverted pig" 36 <-bet you anything, emily's would be higher
kazu "(unofficial) flame king" 89 <- this was the same as aeon's during the behemoth match
thor "wind king" 174
utgarða loki "wind king" 205
freyja "wind king" 136
wacky (jiggy) "???" 71
nott-dagr "wind king" 147

- paper airplane guy is commenting on koga's levels (ikki and kazu are boasting at their respective levels) and how the storm and flame king live up to their titles as kings... he then points out onigiri's low level and being the only one out of place in the team as far as ranking goes. he then points out loki who has a battle level of 205, and that ikki and buccha's levels put together is still not enough to match loki.

- over on aeon's side, is observing the developing situation of it becoming a round robin (players circulate who they go against throughout) type of battle. he goes on about levels and how missing someone like agito will deduct their team level significantly and it'd become an avalanche of decline from there out. taeko mentions that they should just crush the opponent one at a time. aeon agrees and while simple, its also the best choice. he commends the gem king (kiric) for his planning.

- loki makes fun of ikki and buccha by asking if they'd push the 'a' button because the flag won't come up. buccha thinks about it and goes along with it by pushing the imaginary button (wtf!? what's with all these imaginary acts?) ikki is not impressed. taeko asks aeon about their chance of winning, and he says that whoever takes one of the others down first will get the advantage for their team.

- ikki makes the first move and rushes loki just as he draws his sword, dodging the first attack just as buccha comes up behind to do a double team attack. loki blocks this, but it doesn't phase either side. agito seems to be faring well against thor as well as onigiri in his usual perverted way. with freyja's clothes going to shreds, her fan club get all excited. agito and ikki fire off a bloody blade fang and pile tornado respectively towards onigiri and freyja. freyja catches on just in time and even manages to rescue the pilot as she gets out of the line of fire. of course, loki and thor, who were in front of ikki and agito's attack, also got out of the way in time. but onigiri was pretty much screwed (his life/perverted thoughts pass before his eyes)

- koga is a bit concerned for onigiri, and this leaves them at a disadvantage as they lost a teammate (by their own doing). loki is more confident then ever in sleipnir's win, and freyja recovers (along with her fanclub paw-dancing with her). taeko rather unenthusiastically comments that the first person has been taken down (referring back to aeon's earlier statement). aeon is very upset with this... or maybe at taeko for her lack of support for koga.

so onigiri is taken out, which i must say is a first for him given that his opponent was a girl. part of me thinks that maybe onigiri would have been fine on his own... he seemed to be doing ok in my opinion. anyways, ag will be on break for a week and will be back in issue 38.


----------



## keikai24 (Aug 4, 2009)

it's a trick. just watch


----------



## Athrum (Aug 4, 2009)

Since all of Sleipnir are Wing Kings i wonder if they all have some type of pseudo-regalia like Gabishi's Hatch Venom.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 5, 2009)

I seriously thought that Onigiri was going to pull out a super hax after having the flash back of all the boobs


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 5, 2009)

where the fack is emily?
I already forgot


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 5, 2009)

Where's Emily I mean seriously she was a way better choice then this bumass onigiri. I'd rather they take him off the team and replace him with an actually useful member.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok this has been bothering me a for a while but is Ikki using a regila right now? Or just normal ats?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 5, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Ok this has been bothering me a for a while but is Ikki using a regila right now? Or just normal ats?



Its just normal at's for now. 

He's doing just fine imo without a regalia.


----------



## Austeria (Aug 5, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> where the fack is emily?
> I already forgot


How dare you. 

She's in America and she'll be back. Terminator style.


----------



## Corran (Aug 5, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> where the fack is emily?
> I already forgot



Last thing I remember she was the President of the United States........ I really hated that plot 

Recent chap was good, I'm always surprised when Ikki pulls out a badass move since I'm still not used to him being that powerful 

Onigiri hasn't hit the gound yet!

I forget, the AT data, how is it calculated? Is it by number of matches and wins/losses or the actual ability of the user? Its been way too long since I've seen the stats.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 6, 2009)

This

Yeah champ 5 minutes.....Oh! Great needs to learn from Beelzebub this is how you end a fight that nobody want to see.

This

This


----------



## Cerō2 (Aug 6, 2009)

_Been skipping a few chapters and I'm curious. . .Does Om ever comeback?_


----------



## Carnevil (Aug 6, 2009)

Amōr said:


> _Been skipping a few chapters and I'm curious. . .Does Om ever comeback?_



Yeah Om is back with Sleeping Forest.
Here


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 6, 2009)

Corran said:


> Last thing I remember she was the President of the United States........ I really hated that plot




they better show the american teams cause I am sure those would pwn crazy ass.
And what did she whent to do there?
I bet pelosi wont let this go unwatched.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> they better show the american teams cause I am sure those would pwn crazy ass.
> And what did she whent to do there?
> I bet pelosi wont let this go unwatched.



Her and Obama need to switch bodies. Im sure thats happened by now.

Right now emily is training with king level american riders so that when she comes back she can fight at the level of koga's big three


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

Kazu pwned again


----------



## Jotun (Aug 17, 2009)

Grav kids need to die.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 17, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Grav kids need to die.



I concur with this statement.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 17, 2009)

> Grav kids need to die.
> 
> 
> sharpie said:
> ...



Lol even these ones...?!


----------



## Jotun (Aug 17, 2009)

All of them, it's like the Uchiha sharingan shenanigans with kishi.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 17, 2009)

Well call me foolish but I think O!G might make the four remaining Koga members ALL KICKASS in this battle....


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

OG has more trollish ideas than Kubo or Kishi ,who knows what he'll do next


----------



## Athrum (Aug 17, 2009)

Well this kinda upsets me, cause i thought that the Chargers were made after the gravity children (hence Lind) as a response to them, and that Loki guy seems as old as Sora or Kilic.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2009)

They were probably doing years of experiments...


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I found it.
> 
> Yeah champ 5 minutes.....Oh! Great needs to learn from Beelzebub this is how you end a fight that nobody want to see.
> 
> ...



O!G doesn't need to learn shit.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 18, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Lol even these ones...?!



I don't really mean.. '_die_'...  Maybe like... catch a cold or something...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 18, 2009)

spaZ said:


> O!G doesn't need to learn shit.



Haha. As long as he gives Koga's B Team good panel time Im in no hurry too. 



> I don't really mean.. 'die'... Maybe like... catch a cold or something...



Well I am disappointed that these champions werent ordinarily kickass like Yoshi, but are genetically hacked. Though If Koga can take out BCs then that means they have stronger chance against GC right?


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 18, 2009)

This anime/manga just started good and got awesome! 
I loved the concept and the whole development of characters, but the thing is that i'm not updated to the manga so i still have alot more to read and get addicted on.
On this show i just love the fact of one guy having a straightjacket! its just pure badass!  even adding to that an eyepatch! crazy awesome! (sorry if i dont remember the name of the characters but i finished the anime long ago and kind putted in hiatus the manga reading AHAHAHA, but i'll go back to it.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Corran (Aug 19, 2009)

252 is out


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice good chapter.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 19, 2009)

Average chap,next one


----------



## SaiST (Aug 19, 2009)

I like how the Fang Agito made such a huge fuss over, the one he pretty much made with Sora in mind, was completely brushed off by a guy who isn't even the strongest amongst a group of lesser "Wind Kings".

Anyways, Lind + Fang Regalia =  Let's see it, O!G

And Ikki's totally gettin' twinkle eye shenanigans, watch.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm interested to hear about the story behind the brain chargers ever since Lind was introduced.


----------



## sharpie (Aug 25, 2009)

*253 is out on OM*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lot of unnecessary panstu in the chapter, but it finally looks like things are actually heating up with this arc :ho


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 26, 2009)

Dammit! Finish this fight already!
I have grown bored of it.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 26, 2009)

Did you guys see that spread?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 26, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Dammit! Finish this fight already!
> I have grown bored of it.





don't worry in 20 chaps is gonna finish for sure


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 26, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> don't worry in 20 chaps is gonna finish for sure



But I want it over now!!!

Lind needs to come out or this fight is truely worthless. He probably really was the first personality I mean seriously how are you a BC and not know it? Well it could be explain by him repressing it but still.

Real shitty puns in this chapters.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 26, 2009)

troll fight all the way,hell yeah


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 26, 2009)

i lost the track of what the hell is going on, i just know that i will suddenly see koga wins by some miracle. to distract readers' attention, mangaka will just draw some nude babes and y'all will go weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 27, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i lost the track of what the hell is going on, i just know that i will suddenly see koga wins by some miracle. to distract readers' attention, mangaka will just draw some nude babes and y'all will go weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee





Canute87 said:


> Did you guys see that spread?



Quoting because it already happened and I found it amusing.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 27, 2009)

sharpie said:


> *253 is out on OM*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



There is no such thing as too much fan service imo.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 27, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Quoting because it already happened and I found it amusing.


 
spot on dude


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2009)

So uh..... ?

Loki's face was funny.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 2, 2009)

Ya there is something else to Ikki it was just screaming it in this chapter.


----------



## Corran (Sep 2, 2009)

254 One Manga

Surprised no one posted it yet.

Great chapter. Loving the Ikki being badass thing


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 2, 2009)

That chick with the principal looks alot like Rika.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 3, 2009)

The part of the chapter where they were fighting was good


----------



## son_michael (Sep 3, 2009)

Is the guy at the end referring to Ikki as the wind king or is he simply searching for the wind king?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> That chick with the principal looks alot like Rika.



That was sister Prima


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 3, 2009)

SHOW ME YOUR BUT-MOVES...


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Sep 3, 2009)

son_michael said:


> Is the guy at the end referring to Ikki as the wind king or is he simply searching for the wind king?



Sky King. He's referencing the Sky King. Also, it seems that Brain Chargers were created, not from the Gravity Children, but another basis. Considering the previous references of Uncle Minami, it could mean that Ikki is in fact the catalyst destined to become Sky King/The person Loki has a strong connection to. Its also why Loki is getting excited to fight Ikki.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 7, 2009)

Agito in this chap showed us again the old badass fang dude


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 9, 2009)

What a Boring chapter.
I hope this fight ends soon because I have gotten enough of it. It all started as a normal team fight but now it turned out to be some wierd since fic sh*t.

And wtf? I wanted Shark Guy x Boob Snail pairing.


----------



## Corran (Sep 9, 2009)

Chapter 255 One Manga For those who haven't read it yet 

Agito being badass is what I've missed for so long.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2009)

A!ito proves that special eyes == win.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 12, 2009)

omg, if OG wants to pair agito with the double horse tail girl then its gonna be boo!
srsly boo!

I want him to be with the sweet boobed blond hot chick doctor. cause that will give us loads of fanservice. And sweet side boob action.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 12, 2009)

Ine's like twice his age, and stuck on Spitfire.

Anyways, it seems there's going to be like a month-long break for AG coming up:



			
				suarnir said:
			
		

> well f***, i was on ritual scan's site and saw that air gear is gonna have a 3 week break coming up... actually 4 because the last issue its in before the break is a double issue, #42-43. so #44 - #46 will be air gear free... its gonna be a month of no air gear starting at the end of september until close to the end of october!!


sadface


----------



## sharpie (Sep 14, 2009)

Okay...  So apparently OG is taking a month long break.  And according to raw-paradise, AG is "(absent)" until 10/21.

He's probably taking time to figure out where the heck to go with this crazy arc..


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 17, 2009)

scan: This sexy little bitch 

a months wait till nex chap, this last chap wasnt that bad... besides the fact the leader started flying due to the vortex and something else


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 17, 2009)

The chick that sits on the Lion dude sure was very provocative.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 17, 2009)

Cloud?  Is that you?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL. I was thinking Omnislash when Loki pulled off his trick. 

Now I'm wondering what Ikki's trick is going to be. 

It looks like Kanon is gonna be havin' a piece of Ringo. Oh well.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 18, 2009)

srsly wtf with the chick on the lion thing? who goes around on the street wearing a thin thong?

Anyways I hope OG gets better, Ill send him a letter hopping the best for him.
3 week hiatus..


----------



## SaiST (Sep 18, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> srsly wtf with the chick on the lion thing? who goes around on the street wearing a thin thong?


I'm curious as to why you'd question the fact that she's going around the place with her ass all hangin' out, but not the fact that she's riding on a goddamn lion.

A *GATDANG LIUN!1*

Anyways, a lot of Stormriders have weird get-ups. This is AG. Submit.

This thread is going to be a total ghost town for the next month. I'll miss you guys...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 18, 2009)

what is the tuner going to do to ringo. and when she was looking at the photo she said ikkis something took the pic. i wonder if it was his father or mother


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 18, 2009)

NAM said:


> what is the tuner going to do to ringo. and when she was looking at the photo she said ikkis something took the pic. i wonder if it was his father or mother



He's going to forcefully tune her against her will so....rape


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 18, 2009)

Will Ringo was preparing herself for tuning, but by the looks of things Kanon wants to do it his way. Maybe hes into the kinky or rough stuff. Either way I guess he doesnt want her to be thinking of Ikki when hes putting in all that effort. 

Damn Kanon I swear, if you...


----------



## migukuni (Sep 18, 2009)

I was more of thinking, tuning her while fighting her.

when he fights her, he'll know more of her quirks in battle weakness and stuff more than molesting her would. -that's just an opinion- but thinking airgear guys are too kinky, he'll probably just try to molest her, hard.... which is bad


----------



## Immortal Flame (Sep 18, 2009)

migukuni said:


> I was more of thinking, tuning her while fighting her.
> 
> when he fights her, he'll know more of her quirks in battle weakness and stuff more than molesting her would. -that's just an opinion- but thinking airgear guys are too kinky, he'll probably just try to molest her, hard.... which is bad



It could be a combination of fighting and a bit of molesting for all we know. I'm inclined to think that its gonna be the usual molestation, but after seeing Kanon get his equipment ready, it looks like its gonna be the weird mix that I've mentioned.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

Ikki is gonna stomp him for real,let's see his d.capacity of his attacks


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 22, 2009)

in this, seeing as Ringo has another goodbye scene,  remembering when things were like in the past.

OH is tricking people into believing that it might be the end for Ringo.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

kannon is actually pretty strong. he was able to defend against sora right?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Ikki is gonna stomp him for real,let's see his d.capacity of his attacks



Well many hope so, but what people are looking forward to is not just another uber attack/trick...but actually an uber *Hurricane Road* trick! :amazed

If O!G doesnt pull this one off, I expect another barrage of BS bombs in forums on how BS Ikki's Road is (like what else is new)...



migukuni said:


> kannon is actually pretty strong. he was able to defend against sora right?



hm, when was this?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2009)

Heh. Talk about a manga getting worse and worse.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2009)

Just when I caught up with the manga, it goes on another break? 

Hope the health issue isn't serious.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 22, 2009)

So anyone have any theories about Ikki's hopeful reveal of the Hurricane Road?

Maybe something like this? lol

​


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2009)

maybe he will create a hurricane around him


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

he's storm road i think...


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 23, 2009)

Kanon only managed to "defeat" Sora b/c at that point in time Sora was still pretending to be a cripple.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

but still, that's something... i don't think they actually fought for real


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 23, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> So anyone have any theories about Ikki's hopeful reveal of the Hurricane Road?
> 
> Maybe something like this? lol
> 
> ​



...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Sep 23, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> So anyone have any theories about Ikki's hopeful reveal of the Hurricane Road?
> 
> Maybe something like this? lol
> 
> ​



Some of the ideas are feasible. I was thinking more on Ikki capitalizing on the cyclone that Freja and Loki unleashed. He could use that to strengthen the momentum of his move.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 23, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> So anyone have any theories about Ikki's hopeful reveal of the Hurricane Road?
> 
> Maybe something like this? lol
> 
> ​



I actually think he might create a mini Low pressure area that will cause the surrounding wind to start hitting Loki or it could cause the wind to gather to him.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 23, 2009)

He's going to shoot hot gas out of his arse.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 23, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> Some of the ideas are feasible. I was thinking more on Ikki capitalizing on the cyclone that Freja and Loki unleashed. He could use that to strengthen the momentum of his move.





noobthemusical said:


> I actually think he might create a mini Low pressure area that will cause the surrounding wind to start hitting Loki or it could cause the wind to gather to him.



Yea that did cross my mind, though the manipulation of the wind from another riders attack, isnt that borderline Over Road? I mean people have been thinking that Hurricane is the hybrid of the Wing and Over. 

Well, the Wing and Over is very similar in terms of wind manipulation but where will the Hurricane fit in terms of these two other Roads? In between the two, on the other side of the Over, on the other side of the Wing? etc.

I will be really impressed if O!G can pull off his lol science to make the Hurricane Road while similar, have a very different core in its mechanics...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> He's going to shoot hot gas out of his arse.


You see....you laugh...but this is OG...this is Ikki...this is Air Gear....uh...I am scared at how VIABLE a farting technique from him could be.  Oh sure, we expect Onigiri king of smell road to rock that, but come now...air pressure....


----------



## Immortal Flame (Sep 23, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Yea that did cross my mind, though the manipulation of the wind from another riders attack, isnt that borderline Over Road? I mean people have been thinking that Hurricane is the hybrid of the Wing and Over.
> 
> Well, the Wing and Over is very similar in terms of wind manipulation but where will the Hurricane fit in terms of these two other Roads? In between the two, on the other side of the Over, on the other side of the Wing? etc.
> 
> I will be really impressed if O!G can pull off his lol science to make the Hurricane Road while similar, have a very different core in its mechanics...



Interesting points man. For now though I'm willing to wait it out and see how O!G pulls it off. Hahaha! For sure his "science" is gonna be epic and hilarious.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 24, 2009)

airgear is inconsistent with its science


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 24, 2009)

lol. calling Air Gear's physics "inconsistent" is a ginormous understatement.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 24, 2009)

like take Kazu's time for example...
wtf is it needing to hit a person in nodal area's and yet kazu was able to do it to thousands of people in one time
what kind of logic is that


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 24, 2009)

OG uses probably the most important logic in terms of a manga like Air Gear. 
_
*The Rule of Cool.*_

The level of sensibility can be wavered to an extent as long as it makes the Hurricane Road *indisputably badass*.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2009)

migukuni said:


> like take Kazu's time for example...
> wtf is it needing to hit a person in nodal area's and yet kazu was able to do it to thousands of people in one time
> what kind of logic is that



One of the nice little perks about riding the flame road is that you gain access to the speed force 

Although it also comes with large amounts of CIS....



Waking Dreamer said:


> OG uses probably the most important logic in terms of a manga like Air Gear.
> _
> *The Rule of Cool.*_
> 
> The level of sensibility can be wavered to an extent as long as it makes the Hurricane Road *indisputably badass*.



Exactly, this can be applied to nearly every aspect of air gear.

Take kazu for example...he can move fast enough to make clones, on a jet. Think about how much turning he has to do in order to keep that speed up in that small area. 

Or kiric, who can smash buildings with his foot.

Or Aeon being able to smash gabishi with a fucking motorcycle, or emily hurling a stone statue at kiric. Does it make sense for them to be superhuman? No. Is it badass? Hell yes.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 25, 2009)

if i remember correctly in the earlier chapters kazu is speed is supposedly only until fighter jet level, but from here on it seems he's way faster than that

if the principle of time is to be believed


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 25, 2009)

It never said that was his limit it said he was like a jet something faster than a Jet is still Jet like.


----------



## Grep (Sep 27, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> One of the nice little perks about riding the flame road is that you gain access to the speed force
> 
> Although it also comes with large amounts of CIS....
> 
> ...



The time thing has nothing to do with speed, not sure why people think that. 

Luinwen
Luinwen

Flame road and the 'time' thing are the same thing, just Aeon's way of using it to be cool.

It's essentially a mirage effect.

Flame road is all about using friction to create heat, not as much about speed. Granted great speed is obviously needed.

Physics in any manga shouldn't be taken too seriously.

Though in the case of something going against something in the manga (even if it is made up) that is shitty. But AG isn't too bad with that sort of thing actually.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

so who here is sad that we have to wait 2 more weeks before air gear comes back


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 28, 2009)

no one


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 28, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> so who here is sad that we have to wait 2 more weeks before air gear comes back



oo...nice Air Gear set!

They said there will be colour pages in the next release so hopefully the wait will be worth it!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 29, 2009)

BGtymin said:


> The time thing has nothing to do with speed, not sure why people think that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not the actual time trick, just a mirage trick that aeon uses. Aeon actually never uses the true time trick during that fight, just a myriad of moves that fit into his own "time" road.

The time trick is hitting your opponent at certain spots in rapid succession so that their nervous system gets all muffed up and time "freezes" for them.

See here: 

and then notice how kazu froze a FUCK LOAD of people when he used it for the first time. At the end of 201 you can see everyone frozen, and randoms muttering about how they cant move, then in 202 nobody moves until ikki frees them with his soraesque wind attack.

So that means that he hit at least a couple dozen people multiple times in different places in the span of few seconds. (If that, the trick makes it look he did it instantly)

At those speeds, he might as well go buy himself a red jumpsuit, slap a lightning bolt on the front and start fighting crime.

EDIT: On that note, i think its about time to switch sigs


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

SERIOUSLY? thats how time road worked? Hmmm...I must pay more attention when I read...wouldn't that make time road too good? just completely immobilize everyone and let someone do the finishing touch


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 29, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> SERIOUSLY? thats how time road worked? Hmmm...I must pay more attention when I read...wouldn't that make time road too good? just completely immobilize everyone and let someone do the finishing touch



Well its been shown that time can be broken depending on the skill/strength of the timer and the timee. Like when Mikan broke the time trick done by aeon's maid.

Wind also neutralizes it.

And then there's any technique that counters the fuck out of a blitzer (kiric's shockwave moves).

Finally, there's the patented Character induced stupidity that comes with every super speedster.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 29, 2009)

I wonder how Kazu is going to be Notdragg.


----------



## Grep (Sep 30, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Thats not the actual time trick, just a mirage trick that aeon uses. Aeon actually never uses the true time trick during that fight, just a myriad of moves that fit into his own "time" road.
> 
> The time trick is hitting your opponent at certain spots in rapid succession so that their nervous system gets all muffed up and time "freezes" for them.
> 
> ...



Yeah I did forget about that page. But it still doesn't have to do with speed. And in Aeon's case he might have used the mirage effect and the palm thrust thingy.

Either way it just seemed like a second less believable explainable to me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 30, 2009)

BGtymin said:


> Yeah I did forget about that page. But it still doesn't have to do with speed. And in Aeon's case he might have used the mirage effect and the palm thrust thingy.
> 
> Either way it just seemed like a second less believable explainable to me.



How is it not about speed? The faster you are the less likely the enemy can defend against the hit. Kazu got wtfcountered because kiric had time to do so.

Also, the faster you are the more people you can freeze in one go.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 1, 2009)

Kazu will pawn ikki soon!

mark my words!

Kazu has a big p*nis while Ikki has a pencil thin pen*s...

So Kazu WINS!!! ^^


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2009)

hmm yeah Kazu is reaching Ikkis level but Ikki will be the Main character and the Storm King forever!!!


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 1, 2009)

No way will Kazu surpass Ikki. It's just be strange in terms of plot.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 1, 2009)

thats like saying onigiri would surpass agito


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 2, 2009)

He has Kiric didn't consider Reborn Agito a threat but Onigiri had him shitting in his pants.


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 2, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> He has Kiric didn't consider Reborn Agito a threat but Onigiri had him shitting in his pants.



Oh and when did this happen?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2009)

mastermind360 said:


> No way will Kazu surpass Ikki. It's just be strange in terms of plot.



AG has some of the most convulted, revamped and strange plot ever.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> AG has some of the most convulted, revamped and strange plot ever.



yet its so awesome and great


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2009)

it has also alot of fandom trolling.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 2, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> it has also alot of fandom trolling.



Yet it only has the fraction of the trolling Bleach has...


----------



## migukuni (Oct 5, 2009)

kazu is more manly than the small d*cked main character


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 5, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Yet it only has the fraction of the trolling Bleach has...



If OG was similar to Kubo Kazu would have his own side arc by now focused solely on him....or a movie 

But yea, i think kazu will be awesome by the end of the manga (he'll have to be to be flame king) and he might even beat Nike, but he wont eclipse Ikki. OG loves ikki too much for that to happen.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 5, 2009)

Kazu will be AG's Masataka that one guy you know has the ability to beat the Main character but you know he wont.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 9, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Kazu will be AG's Masataka that one guy you know has the ability to beat the Main character but you know he wont.


except masataka will beat the main guy 


I just don't know what to feel while reading the last few eps of this one. First ringo is like, I love you ikki and then 'be no1 supporter miss blondie' and then the ikki <3 ringo begins full swing first time...and then ikki goes 'yeha I saef you miss rikka' and then 12 hours later 'dammit, I needta saef miss rikka'


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2009)

neither Kazu or Masataka have no chance against Ikki or Nagi. there not in the same level.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 9, 2009)

What??,hahahaha   ,Kazu and Masataka will live always in the shadows of Ikki and Soichiro,gg,wow


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2009)

Rumble King Buccha or bust.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 9, 2009)

Out of all the team member, I believe Agito is probably Ikki's biggest obstacle, Lind alone can solo Orca easily


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2009)

hey hey, when is the next chapter out???


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 9, 2009)

should be next week


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 10, 2009)

It'll be the week of the 21st.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Rumble King Buccha or bust.


Ikki is already the wind+rumble king.

Buccha is more like the earthmover king or something anyways....


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, but Ikki is a shit character.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 10, 2009)

ikki knows how to fight


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2009)

Ikki knows how to job.


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 10, 2009)

sowhen is the next chapter out????


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 10, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> sowhen is the next chapter out????



scroll up a couple post -_-' but if your lazy then week of the 21st


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 10, 2009)

working on dial up right now,  so it was too much of a long wait man.


----------



## sharpie (Oct 19, 2009)

257 Spoilers so far from sabret00the at mangahelpers:


*Spoiler*: __ 




まだ見てないから何とも言えないが
カラーで新技披露
場面代わって、他メンバー描写
ほぼ同時に終了
脇さん(ry
でも良かったんじゃない？

*So in short, the new Ikki technique will be presented in colour and two fights finish simultaneously.*


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 19, 2009)

Good chapter!

Hope the next one will be just as good! O!G you better pick the right colours for Ikki's attack/Shadow/Avatar....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Good chapter!
> 
> Hope the next one will be just as good! O!G you better pick the right colours for Ikki's attack/Shadow/Avatar....



Ha im sure you'll correct him if he picks the wrong ones.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2009)

NICU CHAPTER!!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 19, 2009)

yush, new chap. colour pages were a nice addition.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2009)

lol, O!G left out Buccha on the colored page!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 19, 2009)

he was too large of a presence to put there


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool chapter, Kazu and Agito do it great


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 19, 2009)

kazu's "hau" after he jumped off the plane onto the other one was priceless


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> kazu's "hau" after he jumped off the plane onto the other one was priceless



I actually laughed out loud at that. One of the reasons kazu is one of my favorite manga characters, his quietness was played to great effect in this chapter.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 19, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, O!G left out Buccha on the colored page!



Actually he's there...just waaay at the back...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Actually he's there...just waaay at the back...



really?? 


i'll go check nao...


----------



## sharpie (Oct 19, 2009)

Semi-Translation/summary by foolworm at *MH*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ahh... I like that 'Trick' where Ikki has Kogarasumaru as a leg extensor.

Anyway, a few points to make:
Freya's in a trance-like state after pulling off "Nibelheim Blizzard" (wasn't it "Dance of Einherjar's Sword"?). The heli can't get close because of it, but the 'Super Observer' reports anyway, nothing that Buccha is flung around like a piece of deadwood and the battle is effectively a duel between both teams' strongest wind riders.

On plane 9, Agito pulls off 'Bloody Road - Scissor Crush" (Sp?), and cuts Thor's quadriceps. He mentions that Thor's technique is also generated from 0-100-0 run energy like his Fang, and offers him 5 seconds to decide between jumping off or facing his Fang. Nakayama comments that he has changed; in the past, he would simply massacre his opponents instead of giving them a choice. Agito claims he's grown since then.

Thor admits his loss, but claims, as a team, it would be their victory and backflips up to plane 10, where Nott-Dagr and Kazu are facing off. They plan to take on Kazu first on a 2-1, but finds Kazu's hopped down to plane 9, while plane 10's pilot has bailed out. Agito & Kazu then pull off the rather grandiosely-named "Grand Fang Flame Bird", destroying plane 10. The 2 Sleipnir members refuse to admit defeat and lunge to plane 9, only to find that they leapt to an illusion created by Kazu's "Flame Lens". The chapter ends with them opening their parachutes, leaving essentially 1 battle still unconcluded.

O·S·K·S!
O·S·K·S!
O! S! K! S!

P.S. don't kill me for mistakes.




I imagine sorascans or someone will finish it soon.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 19, 2009)

ok i havent seen the raw yet because I'm waiting for the scans. 

Anyways, I seem to see a lot of AG hate around NF because apparently its incomprehensible


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2009)

FLAME LENS FTW! Lol i hope he actually calls it that, it'd be so mocking.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 19, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> ok i havent seen the raw yet because I'm waiting for the scans.
> 
> Anyways, I seem to see a lot of AG hate around NF because apparently its incomprehensible



It's mainly OG! in general. Tenjho Tenge gets the same amount of flack.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 19, 2009)

poor OG! I think he is a great artist and creates good work.


----------



## sharpie (Oct 19, 2009)

Heres the summary by suarhnir at MH, for the impatient onces. (like me )


*Spoiler*: __ 




oyos

asdlfkjadoiasdf....>_< one month of waiting when we were right in the middle of ikki's ultimate new trick... and all we get is the finale of kazu and agito's battle. wtf!! the kazu and agito team up was rather cool, but that's kinda not what most of us were waiting for this past month... oh well, here we go on summary:

- thought i just mention the fanservice color, whoever out there said that there would be a color of freyja in her panties... well, you were kinda right. the other color spread with koga was kinda neat too with their fashionable wardrobe.

- ikki has yet to unleash his new limit break- i mean ultimate trick on loki and freyja. there's some obvious commentary from paper airplane guy. it seems that freyja has to maintain the tornado trick which is called "nibelheim blizzard". then we cut away from that battle to go see how agito is doing...

- agito unleashes a "bloody road: saucer crush" on thor at point blank since he can't use his vaccuum trick at such close range. this attack effectively cuts into his legs at the knee area. agito comments how thor's vaccuum has the same principles as the fang then follows with a threat of taking him out with his fang in 5 seconds if he doesn't just jump off now. nakayama shares her observations concerning how agito has changed and we quickly jump back to plane #9 as agito counts down. thor tries talking it out but agito keeps counting down, so thor admits defeat since agito/akito is stronger, but he starts that little tune that sleipnir as signals and uses his fists to push off the plane and jump up to nott-dagr's, which happened to fly by at that moment. thor goes on about how its still his team's win though.

- nott-dagr welcomes thor onto his plane and turns his attention back to kazu whom he informs that its now 2 vs. 1, but after looking around, kazu is seen on plane #9 with agito. in the backgroud, we see the pilot of nott-dagr and thor's plane drifting along in his parachute. kazu comments on the wait agito had to endure for their strategy, but agito says that he's matured (so everything up till now on kazu and agito's side of the fight was part of the strategy...) and he activates his regalia. a little flashback is shown of kiric mentioning how freyja and loki were the only ones who could fly for long distances aka thor and nott-dagr are screwed if they don't have a plane to ride on. agito and kazu perform their first and rather badass combo attack called "grand fang fire bird" and utterly destroy the plane that thor and nott-dagr were riding but the two manage to muster enough strength to make one last attack, charging directly at kazu and agito's plane. unfortunately the two sleipnir members pass right through, and kazu calmly apologizes for ripping off nott-dagr's trick in making his own illusion with a'flame lens. well, thor and nott-dagr fall and are forced to use their parachutes and retire from the fight.

so... yeah, that's that. now where the hell is ikki's new trick!!!! for the life of me, why did o!g just do that!? you know what it reminds me of, the bleach anime where they put in random filler arcs in the middle of the current arc (because they fail and can't think far enough ahead to realize that they will catch up to the manga too soon). rawr!! >_< puru!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, i love how kazu copied Nott's trick. I thought that that's what happened, but it seemed like too big of a feat for kazu to do.

Ha and the fact that he apologized was funny.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2009)

looks like a good chapter. im glad air gear is a back after its month hiatus


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 20, 2009)

cool colour page and chap,the combined attack was so pwnage,yeah dude keep it up


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Hell yeah the scan is out in one manga!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2009)

nicely done!!!! 

loved the chapter


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2009)

@Agmaster: hahaha, nicely put!!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 21, 2009)

along with agito's "fack" to kazu asking "join us for lunch"


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 21, 2009)

whoo fan service, lmfao

and oh my that flame fang looks cool. LMFAO, that illusion was nice, ncie one kazu


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 21, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> along with agito's "fack" to kazu asking "join us for lunch"



Honestly i didn't quite get that, thought it was a goofy translation.

But yea, ha now im eager for the conclusion to loki vs. ikki. It was actually a smart move by OG to have freya make that giant ass tornado, since it prevents kazu and agito from coming in.

Also, buccha needs to do something awesome!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 21, 2009)

id almost forgotten bucchy was still in there 

well, i dont think he can, unless kilik told him n ikki something specific aswell.


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 21, 2009)

Liking the Agito ownage there. Ikki's move better be spectacular.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 21, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> id almost forgotten bucchy was still in there
> 
> well, i dont think he can, unless kilik told him n ikki something specific aswell.



Im thinking that Loki and Ikki will take each other out, freya will pass out from exhaustion (due to keeping up that tornado for so long), and buccha will end up on jiggy's plane while Kazu and Agito are cut off.

Then Buccha vs. Jiggy slugfest for the win.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 21, 2009)

Feels good to have Air Gear back, real good


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 21, 2009)

OG drawing a up close view of agito's AT made me orgasm *sarcasm inserted* 

post above, kazu said 'even if it means to have the same food with someone' theyr were arguing about having to share targets so kazu jokely said join us for lunch. Thats how I saw it the very least. 

Buccha should really try to interfere with freya's tornado


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 21, 2009)

WHY DOES OG KEEP TROLLING MY BUCCHA FANDOM!!! NOT COOL AT ALL


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 21, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> WHY DOES OG KEEP TROLLING MY BUCCHA FANDOM!!! NOT COOL AT ALL



Well what are the chances Buccha will do something awesome in the next couple of chapters?

The Koga trio seem to be getting some sweet, flashy moves - the thing with Buccha though he doesnt actually have a named road, and therefor doesnt have base tricks to improve on such as wind, flame, fangs etc...

Maybe Buccha will wall ride the tornado?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 21, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well what are the chances Buccha will do something awesome in the next couple of chapters?
> 
> The Koga trio seem to be getting some sweet, flashy moves - the thing with Buccha though he doesnt actually have a named road, and therefor doesnt have base tricks to improve on such as wind, flame, fangs etc...
> 
> Maybe Buccha will wall ride the tornado?



There's no way buccha will be completely left out of the awesome.

I mean, Oh great himself Ikki said that he needed buccha, so obviously he's going to do SOMETHING cool.

Still hoping that somehow the match comes down to jiggy vs. buccha.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Oct 22, 2009)

If Agito and Kazu executed a team-up, I'm inclined to think that Ikki and Buccha will do the same.


----------



## eunique (Oct 22, 2009)

this is really cool

Link

haha love it ^^


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 22, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> There's no way buccha will be completely left out of the awesome.
> 
> I mean, Oh great himself Ikki said that he needed buccha, so obviously he's going to do SOMETHING cool.
> 
> Still hoping that somehow the match comes down to jiggy vs. buccha.



3 chapter later 

Ikki: See what did I tell you, my attack took both Loki and Freja out.

Agito: Yeah but the effects blew up OUR plane as well Fucker

Kazu: Hurry up and fly us to the one left

Ikki: Right wait a second *his right AT breaks*... Hahaha... looks like were out for the count

Kazu: Wait look on the last plane it's Bucha and Jiggy.

Agito: That Pig better not mess it up.

I predict this being possible


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 22, 2009)

in the next chapter,Ikki will kick the shit of loki with some uber special cool attack,let it rock!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 22, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> 3 chapter later
> 
> Ikki: See what did I tell you, my attack took both Loki and Freja out.
> 
> ...



Ha, i can picture it now. 

Ikki:  Whoops!
Kazu:  Damn it ikki...
Agito:  FUCK!


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 22, 2009)

Ikki is going to shoot out an aeroblast 'lugia's move' LMFAO!!!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 22, 2009)

This chapter was one of the best ones weve had in a while. Some parts of it actually made sense, maybe OG is starting to lay off the cocaine.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Oct 22, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> 3 chapter later
> 
> Ikki: See what did I tell you, my attack took both Loki and Freja out.
> 
> ...



It's highly likely. I'd lol if OG pulls this off.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 23, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> 3 chapter later
> 
> Ikki: See what did I tell you, my attack took both Loki and Freja out.
> 
> ...



so reasonable hahaha
man, i wish kazu doesnt get more skinny


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 24, 2009)

Buccha does have a tag team move here
Buccha also mentioned he has a road and that he is king of it:
At the bottom of Here and Here
---
It has also been hinted that Buccha is improving and is awesome but he always ends up getting trolled. He was introduced as an uber amazing rider with great ability and potential: between seeing him suck in his gut to expand his muscles, to Spitfire praising him. But in the end, he ALWAYS GETS TROLLED, AND I HATE THAT. OG BETTER GIVE HIM AN AMAZINGLY AWESOME PART SOON


----------



## Perseverance (Oct 25, 2009)

Watched 3 episodes of Air Gear, seems like a pretty interesting story. 

Is it ok to watch all the anime episodes and then move on to the manga from where the anime finishes off?


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 25, 2009)

just read the manga,100 times better,and it's uncut


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2009)

ya the manga is better then the anime


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah its fine to watch the anime but reading the manga is better. PLUS the ending of the anime wasn't that great


----------



## Perseverance (Oct 25, 2009)

k thx, i'll watch anime then restart on manga. Love these skate battles, didn't think i could get into something that wasn't all bloodshed/fighting only, but Air Gear's caught my eye.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

THEYR NOT SKATES!!! THEYR AT!!! haha jk


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 25, 2009)

I always heard the AG anime was BS so I never bothered watching it. I follow the manga but is it worth watching the anime for fun?


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 25, 2009)

for fun it's ok,but still imo follow the manga as u do


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

watch the anime to kill time


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2009)

The anime quality is substandard.

The best part is the soundtrack and the voice acting. Even in the english dub they still drop f-bombs which i found fun. 

Then again it got me into the manga so I'll appreciate it for that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2009)

It's a shame that the first anime was so badly received. I'd love to see the rest animated, specifically Ikki vs. ringo, Koga vs. animal house, Spit and Aeon vs. the soras, and pretty much all the fights up till now haha.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

the opening song of the anime is one of the best thing ever


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2009)

Well if they were to make another animated series whether a sequeal or justa total remake, what studios would be worthy to take on such a task?

Air Gear's art and action is easily one of the best in shounen and even other manga genres, any run of the mill, shounen filler studio simply wont do...^^


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

imo, the studio that made the digimon movie (the omnimon one) that also made the girl who leap through time and think made summer war would be an awesome studio to make air gear because their animation is really nice and smooth even though the details are lacking a bit.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2009)

What do you guys think about BONES?

They can do some pretty sick action scenes, and i think they could use the same amount of flair and style as they did with the fights in Eureka Seven


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 26, 2009)

yea BONES would be a good studio as well


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 26, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> What do you guys think about BONES?
> 
> They can do some pretty sick action scenes, and i think they could use the same amount of flair and style as they did with the fights in Eureka Seven





MadHouse man,just that,they are da best


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2009)

Siegfried88 said:


> MadHouse man,just that,they are da best



True.

So yea, a tiny bit of spoilers are up at sorascans forum.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Buccha talks with Aeon and presumably fucks shit up


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 26, 2009)

Tanks can stop time now?


----------



## sharpie (Oct 26, 2009)

Spoiler by sabret00the at mangahelpers


*Spoiler*: __ 




ホモ戦闘機の中でメイドと「放送禁止用語は使わずにエロワードしりとり」
スピ「ブッチャ君　君は岩になりたまえ」
ホモ「チームとは足し算ではなく　掛け算」
全員が全員の?全力?を掛け合ってー?
?風?が止まった
戦場に生まれた『無風』全ての答えはこの中に！！

コメ
ああ?ガンダムが解体されていく?結局見に行けなかったなぁ?

Aeon arrives and triggers Buccha's awakening


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Tanks can stop time now?



I think Aeon just drops some knowledge on him and gets him to man up and kick some ass.


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 26, 2009)

Buccha is back in the game?


someone is really fucked up


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2009)

I kinda hope he de-wings Loki.

Just grabs him and rips his wings off GoW style.


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 26, 2009)

then it's up to Ikki,a new finishing move all the way


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2009)

This chapter seems sweet, buccha ftw, although i'm in desperate need of a trans.


----------



## sharpie (Oct 26, 2009)

Semi translation by foolworm at MH:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Starts off with the maid muttering (lewd) commands which are "forbidden on-air". Anyway, they spot 2 parachutes and wonder; Aeoon worries that they might be Agito and Kazu; even though Kogarasumaru has completely exceeded his expectations, they might have reached their limit with this battle. He flashes back to Kiric's confident proclamation that they'll win, but also reflects that things could very well go terribly wrong in the blink of an eye.

They then see the Fang Flambee slamming into the Tornade, and Aeon realises that the strategy Kiric has set up is the "One-at-the-time" strategy (not sure if that's the best way to put it, esp. since they're going about it in pairs now). Anyway, Buccha decides to go Oozaru at this moment:

Deflecting a Fang Fambee
Cutting off Wind and water
A wall of solid rock stands tall
The Mountain King!! (Mwahahahaha)

Then more physics. One of the terrorist bombings in the Middle East circa 1994 - The passengers had no external injuries but were dead - turns out the blast and the reaction blasts met to form a normal shock wave that rebounded in the exterior of the bus. Buccha uses this principle to rebound the force of the Fang Flambee, effectively slicing through the tornado. Aeon mentions that Kogarasumaru's teamwork means their levels aren't just added; they're multiplied.

Scarab realises that the wind has stopped, and the little girl in the Kimono whines that her windmill's stopped turning.

Ya, mistakes... Don't kill me for it.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 26, 2009)

Ooh, that was a nice surprise. O!G finally lets Buccha step up.

Kind of confused as to what actually happened with this trick though. Did they simply _stop_ the wind?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2009)

looks like a good chapter


----------



## sharpie (Oct 26, 2009)

Not entirely sure what happened to the wind.  But I'm with everyone else, it's about time OG let Buccha step up.  This team is getting exponentially better with each match.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 26, 2009)

nooooo!!!!!!!! I cant read the raw because my bro is downloading something 

but sounds like buccha is gonna whoop some butts though


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 26, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> nooooo!!!!!!!! I cant read the raw because my bro is downloading something
> 
> but sounds like buccha is gonna whoop some butts though



Well the raws arent really that self explanatory. Theres a nice double page and some cool Buccha and Ikki poses - but You really need some detailed trans to explain it all...

Also did a quick merge of the double page spread at least for those who cant see the raws yet...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Oct 26, 2009)

It's about time Buccha gets some spotlight on his character. It looks like we still won't see Ikki's new trick.


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 27, 2009)

in the next one we gonna see the epic trick


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 27, 2009)

BUCCHHAA!!! FTW!!!
FINALLY!!!! w00t!!!111!!11!!!!
im going to go see if i can find my buccha set


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> It's about time Buccha gets some spotlight on his character. It looks like we still won't see Ikki's new trick.





Siegfried88 said:


> in the next one we gonna see the epic trick



Actually from what I gathered, we already saw Ikki's move....

It had something to do with comboing it with Buccha and the Fire Bird which ended up canceling out Freya's tornado. Im not sure if that Was Ikki's complete move, or part of it as he used it with the other Koga attacks...


----------



## UltimateCasshern (Oct 28, 2009)

guys is the scan out?

this manga is so cool,especially with this fight


----------



## The Imp (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 28, 2009)

Best post            .


----------



## Gabe (Oct 28, 2009)

good chapter bucca looked cool so hopefully next chapter we see ikkis new trick


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2009)

when is this fight gonna end? I am already to move to the next one.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 28, 2009)

they canceled the tornado? O.O awesome

I was kind of confused though, the flame fang hit the tornado and what exactly happen after? the illustration was kind of hard to follow this time around.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 29, 2009)

It was a big combo tech to cancel the wind it looks like. Maybe Ikki doesn't need the wind whereas the others do?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 29, 2009)

ikki has the ability to create his own wind


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 29, 2009)

Usually O!G at least TRIES to make some sense of why the things happen as they do, but this time he's like "lol, the wind stopped."


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah, I was like ok? ikki shot a wind blast or w/e and the fire fang hit the tornado thing and then what happen? lol. His comparison to the ultimate force was confusing as well


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 29, 2009)

Well heres a thorough explanation



			
				suarhnir said:
			
		

> -_- puru... alright, looked over the little bus jacking example made in the chapter that explains the physics to this wonderful trick.
> 
> basically, the shockwave from the fang hit buccha and then also reflected back from the surface of the broken wing which sandwiched buccha. the two waves (the initial shockwave and the reflected wave) come together and amplify due to resonance. the new wall of the resonating waves was then 'kicked' by ikki which spread across the entire area and shoved away all the wind.
> 
> ...





			
				squadzero said:
			
		

> Its like suarhnir said. Buccha was acting as one "wall" for the flamefang to bounce off of, Ikki however provided the other "wall" so the fang could reverberate between both "walls". I'm still sorta curious as to how Ikki did this, did he somehow create a wall of air a la Dontores without rumble regalia? was that his new trick or was it just a simple tornado kick things? It would make sense if he was training to somehow make a wall of air, then him saying it was for sora because he would be able to defend against the death god attack.
> 
> As for it being impossible without buccha? that remains to be seen. Perhaps with the storm regalia, Ikki may indeed be able to do this trick on his own by creating his own walls of air to bounce around his own tornado kick attack thing in.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 30, 2009)

Anybody got a link to Volume 25? Or can at least tell me how many chapters it covers?

Here's the cover for v26:

​


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 30, 2009)

Meh, it still kinda bugs me how kiric has white hair. He was so much more badass when i thought he had pink hair.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Meh, it still kinda bugs me how kiric has white hair. He was so much more badass when i thought he had pink hair.


I completely agree.  What with him being RELATED TO RINGO and all.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 30, 2009)

You mean Simca right?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> You mean Simca right?


Thus effectively negating my post.  Well played.


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiric is not related to Simca, I don't care what OG says.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 31, 2009)

when do we get to see kiric fight, i never understood the jade road


----------



## Coltaine (Oct 31, 2009)

Bucca needs to step up on this friend.


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 31, 2009)

migukuni said:


> when do we get to see kiric fight, i never understood the jade road



Kiric rides the Gaia road, Nike rides the Jade.  We should be seeing Kiric fight in a few more chapters.  It'll probably be after the Rika rescue arc.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Oct 31, 2009)

hey anyone willing to join the air gear FC?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 31, 2009)

theres an air gear FC? oh my


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 31, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Kiric rides the Gaia road, Nike rides the Jade.  We should be seeing Kiric fight in a few more chapters.  It'll probably be after the Rika rescue arc.



I totally get the jade road, but im wondering if Nike sacrificed some Gaia stuff since he's also got wing road abilities.

It wouldn't surprise me if he lacked the Radar that the gaia road has.


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah if anyones interested in the air gear fc its up and running

here is the link pg. 28-29


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 31, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I totally get the jade road, but im wondering if Nike sacrificed some Gaia stuff since he's also got wing road abilities.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if he lacked the Radar that the gaia road has.



Well it could go the other way while the Gaia radar works with opponents connected to the ground, maybe Nike with his wind abilities has allowed him to track people traveling on the air (wind)! :amazed


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

who thinks also that we won't still see Ikki's new move?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2009)

i thought we already did? wasnt it the combo they pulled off.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

a new combo  by himself,screw the tag one xd even though bucca was awesome


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 31, 2009)

Captain Hammer said:


> I totally get the jade road, but im wondering if Nike sacrificed some Gaia stuff since he's also got wing road abilities.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if he lacked the Radar that the gaia road has.



Well the radar is part of the gem regalia so he does have the capability.  But it seems to me that the radar requires a good amount of intelligence to use effectively.  You have to be able to memorize rider script and gather all that data and analyze it all at once.  Nike is a brute rider to him it's all about using power to overwhelm his opponent, I don't think he has the intelligence.  We know that Kiric is a fucking super genius so I'm thinking it would require his level to be able to use it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Well the radar is part of the gem regalia so he does have the capability.  But it seems to me that the radar requires a good amount of intelligence to use effectively.  You have to be able to memorize rider script and gather all that data and analyze it all at once.  Nike is a brute rider to him it's all about using power to overwhelm his opponent, I don't think he has the intelligence.  We know that Kiric is a fucking super genius so I'm thinking it would require his level to be able to use it.



Ha wow, that's exactly how i always figured it. Real odd. 

But yea, Kiric's a super genius so he can take in all that data and use it effectively. You're probably right that Nike won't be able to use it as effectively.

What i'm wondering is, im sure you remember when Kazu attempted to blitz kiric while he was 'off guard" and...hilarity ensued. But could Nike to something similar? I feel like nike's defenses are stronger, but that he doesn't have that level of all round defense.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 1, 2009)

Guys help me out quickly, i just clocked the anime. And i was going to continue it in the manga from chapter 100 or something.

AM I MISSING OUT ON ALOT BY SKIPPING THE 100 MANGA CHAPTERS? 

Basically if it's irrelevant or not alot then i really don't want to have to go through 100 chapters...

Tell me whats best to do?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Nov 1, 2009)

I still have no idea what's going on...

I don't think OG knows what the hell he's doing either.


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 1, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Guys help me out quickly, i just clocked the anime. And i was going to continue it in the manga from chapter 100 or something.
> 
> AM I MISSING OUT ON ALOT BY SKIPPING THE 100 MANGA CHAPTERS?
> 
> ...



Well considering how much they screwed up including the entire beginning I'd say start from the beginning of the manga.


----------



## Grep (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm thinking if the wind stopping is related to Ikki's new move his new move might be an anti wind move. Especially seeing as it was made for Sora. 

But who knows. I don't read this manga for plot, I read it for badass wtf moments and pretty drawings. I know OG too well to be fooled into taking his work seriously XD.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 2, 2009)

its the eye of the storm


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 2, 2009)

is that a raw i see!?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 2, 2009)

Is that anything like the eye of the tiger?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 2, 2009)

Coltaine said:


> Bucca needs to step up on this friend.



 COMPLETELY AGREE 



Perseverance said:


> Guys help me out quickly, i just clocked the anime. And i was going to continue it in the manga from chapter 100 or something.
> 
> AM I MISSING OUT ON ALOT BY SKIPPING THE 100 MANGA CHAPTERS?
> 
> ...



U MUST READ THE MANGA!!! ANIME SCREWED THE BEGINNING STORY UP AND IS HORRIBLE COMPARED TO THE MANGA!!!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 2, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Guys help me out quickly, i just clocked the anime. And i was going to continue it in the manga from chapter 100 or something.
> 
> AM I MISSING OUT ON ALOT BY SKIPPING THE 100 MANGA CHAPTERS?
> 
> ...



Well if you really must you can continue reading from chap 103. 

Once you get caught up, you can go back and read from the beginning. The best thing about AG you can drop back at pretty much any chapter...and it'll still be just as entertaining! The thing with the anime you dont really get to appreciate the cool stormrider shadows! They last just a second in the anime but in the manga the panels are awesome.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> I still have no idea what's going on...
> 
> I don't think OG knows what the hell he's doing either.



pfff, you just noticed that?

you are slow then, I started to wonder wtf, once he started to revamp chars and the manga stopped being sport themed.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Summary by suarhnir_ 





			
				suarhnir said:
			
		

> oyos
> 
> okies, so apparently it wasn't a simple air cancel trick... it was a storm maker, but they are sitting in the eye of it where the winds are practically non-existent (an exaggeration of what a hurricane is truly like)
> 
> ...





Lulz, actually made a hurricane. This'll definitely be all him when he gets his Regalia.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 3, 2009)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> I still have no idea what's going on...
> 
> I don't think OG knows what the hell he's doing either.



Seriously it's actually not that hard to follow.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 3, 2009)

oh man, it seems like someone was surprised by the sudden wind ikki created.

WANT TRANSLATION NOW!!!


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 3, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Seriously it's actually not that hard to follow.



Actually it sorta is. Stud has been following since the beginning and I agree. Unless you following the manga every week and reading the forums to get further insight, its kinda tough. The mediocre translations on the scans don't help much either. So, it is kinda hard to follow.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 3, 2009)

Meh it's a pretty simple story. The only thing thats hard to follow are the bullshit physics, because they're well...bullshit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Actually it sorta is. Stud has been following since the beginning and I agree. Unless you following the manga every week and reading the forums to get further insight, its kinda tough. The mediocre translations on the scans don't help much either. So, it is kinda hard to follow.



It is kinda wierd, I kinda feel that this manga is a little bit overated... Also the story tends to get convulted and trollish in the most unexpected moment.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 3, 2009)

Pretty pictures make people happy?  Yes they do.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 3, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Pretty pictures make people happy?  Yes they do.



yes.... yes they do


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 3, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> It is kinda wierd, I kinda feel that this manga is a little bit overated... Also the story tends to get convulted and trollish in the most unexpected moment.



How can it be overrated when the people who talk about every week are the exact same half-dozen to maybe a dozen on the forums? And whats funny of those few airgear forums youll see the same posters in other fourms..

Overrated...lol?

Especially when you had over to the Naruto and Bleach Forums where you know AG craps all over their artwork and action, (well maybe more bleach for the action)

Come on, Ringo's confession was absolutely beautiful compared to Sakuras and Orhi -wait what confession?!


----------



## Blade (Nov 3, 2009)

Air gear is overrated?,then naruto bleach and many other series what are they?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 3, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Air gear is overrated?,then naruto bleach and many other series what are they?



Haha exactly!

Well they must be biblical!


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Especially when you had over to the Naruto and Bleach Forums where you know AG craps all over their artwork and action, (well maybe more bleach for the action)
> 
> Come on, Ringo's confession was absolutely beautiful compared to Sakuras and Orhi -wait what confession?!




story >>> art
You may have very good artwork but if the story is bad then your book just becomes a pretty set of images.

The pure fact that a bunch of chars have been revamped, the storie has changed theme  among others. Fails in my book.

Naruto became what it is for a reason. Part1 was a masterpice while part2 is just another storie wich is rly overated but again why is it more succesful than AG?

Lets see... where to start...
Well Sakura aint Naruto's sister and the confession  drives and affects theplot, so it wasnt just sikening fanservice.

Look at FMA for example, Arikawa just settled romantic things in a simple and plausible way, rather than wasting alot of time on pointless love triangles that at the end would leave people dissapointed.
And she never waste's pannel time.
Kishimoto doesnt waste pannel either, also both of em DONT NEED fanservice every week to subsist.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I still hold Air Gear clearly above Naruto. 

I still consider AG story to be much tighter, unless of course OG puts in something like theres not only the Sky Regalia but is actually part of some kind of Heaven/Moon regalia, than I say the trolls arent that bad, and are absolutely fine for the cheesy humor which OG reminds us now and then not to take the manga too seriously...and have fun.

Naruto has an anime which creates two sources of fandom. Not to mention all the merchandise. 

If Air Gear was animated by a studio say Bones (They got the running and free fall animation down to near perfection) holy shit what an awesome fest that would be!?!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 3, 2009)

OhGreat > Suigetsu..


lol ya deja de estar incitando a la violencia ...


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well I still hold Air Gear clearly above Naruto.
> 
> Naruto has an anime which creates two sources of fandom. Not to mention all the merchandise.
> 
> If Air Gear was animated by a studio say Bones (They got the running and free fall animation down to near perfection) holy shit what an awesome fest that would be!?!



Naruto got a long runing anime for a reason.

AG got one too but it wasnt long running and it had to cut alot of stuff due to explicit content.
AG is more a fancult than something succesful, now I dont complain.

OG may loose he's grap on the story and stuff, but he draws some babe's that... 
Very good fanservice.

Being overated doesnt mean that it is bad.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> OhGreat > Suigetsu..
> 
> 
> lol ya deja de estar incitando a la violencia ...



Kishimoto's shark toothed boy is waay manlier than that of OG 

ta bueno pues.


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 3, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Meh it's a pretty simple story. The only thing thats hard to follow are the bullshit physics, because they're well...bullshit.



What, are you telling me the physics of a bus bombing don't explain how Ikki was able to create an eye of a storm.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 3, 2009)

may I jump in for a quick second.
I think OHGREAT! is quite superior in storytelling than kishimoto. it may be experience, or plain ol' talent, but he's better.

suigetsu said that kishi never waists panel time, but that is false. instead of his large reliance on flashbacks, and giant pictures where the characters do absolutely nothing, he could be pushing the plot forward.

when OH focuses on a page, pants are ALWAYS shat.
I have said this for years, but I wish OHGREAT! had written naruto instead. I think we would have been treated to a far more pollished experience, and not subject to giant arcs where the goal is never attained, just further and further posponed (looking at you rescue sasuke arc ) and wanton waste of cool characters, while the sucky ones never develop and are shoved down our throats.

Oh gets it done right , and is my favorite mangaka.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 3, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Kishimoto doesnt waste pannel either


lolololo...

Seriously, Kishimoto's had a problem with panel usage and pacing issues since towards the end of Part 1. It's only gotten worse the farther we've gotten into Part 2.



dark messiah verdandi said:


> suigetsu said that kishi never waists panel time, but that is false. instead of his large reliance on flashbacks, and giant pictures where the characters do absolutely nothing, he could be pushing the plot forward.


Thank you.

I'm not even going to get into these AG and Naruto comparisions, but I will say that AG is hardly difficult to follow, just _weird_ at times compared to the simple fighting/sports manga it started off as. Especially since the Sora brothers have become the main antagonists, and all this Gravity Children/Brain Charger nonsense has come up.

O!G fizix lawl


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 3, 2009)

SaiST said:


> lolololo...
> 
> Seriously, Kishimoto's had a problem with panel useage and pacing issues since towards the end of Part 1. It's only gotten worse the farther we've gotten into Part 2.
> 
> ...



hmm... I actually thought the gravity children/brain charger revelation brought some sense to these teenagers being able to do INSANE tricks with rollerskates that have engines in them.

whomever created the airtrecks, was hired by the military to make them into weapons, and they couldn't be used to their fullest potential by ordinary folk, so they got into biogenetics and created people who could.

the gravity children were too... weird and complicated to deal with, so they created brain chargers to maximize the efficiency within the human brain without turning the person into a "monster".

so that is how 15 year olds can create atmospheric effects that are impossible by human standards. because the government made their standards higher than humans.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 3, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> story >>> art
> You may have very good artwork but if the story is bad then your book just becomes a pretty set of images.
> 
> The pure fact that a bunch of chars have been revamped, the storie has changed theme  among others. Fails in my book.
> ...



IMO the primary reason why Naruto part 2 is still so popular is because fans of part 1 want to see the conclusion of the story and what happens to the characters they like.

I think that naruto part 2 is some of the crappiest story telling out there, but i still want to see what happens to the characters and the final resolution of the plot, and thats enough for me to waste a few minutes a week on.

Naruto is more popular than AG because of it's mainstream appeal, much better marketing, and a better anime (which is more marketing for the manga).



> Lets see... where to start...
> Well Sakura aint Naruto's sister and the confession  drives and affects theplot, so it wasnt just sikening fanservice.



Sakura's confession was 438798732984327 times worse than Ringos. With ringo you actuall identified with her character and actually understood her emotions.

With sakura you just can't help but  and think "wtf is this girl doing"

Seriously, i don't care if you think naruto is better than AG, but sakura's confession was the worst confession i have ever seen in any form of media...ever.



> Look at FMA for example, Arikawa just settled romantic things in a simple and plausible way, rather than wasting alot of time on pointless love triangles that at the end would leave people dissapointed.
> And she never waste's pannel time.
> Kishimoto doesnt waste pannel either, also both of em DONT NEED fanservice every week to subsist.



You can't compare Arikawa with kishimoto or oh great. She rapes both OG and Kishi in terms of story.

And OG doesn't waste panel time....thats one of the few things he's pretty good at.


dark messiah verdandi said:


> hmm... I actually thought the gravity children/brain charger revelation brought some sense to these teenagers being able to do INSANE tricks with rollerskates that have engines in them.
> 
> whomever created the airtrecks, was hired by the military to make them into weapons, and they couldn't be used to their fullest potential by ordinary folk, so they got into biogenetics and created people who could.
> 
> ...



But we still have people like Yoshitsune and Kazu who are just that good haha. How do you explain them?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> may I jump in for a quick second.
> I think OHGREAT! is quite superior in storytelling than kishimoto. it may be experience, or plain ol' talent, but he's better.




PFFFFT! 

Flashbacks in naruto are rare, and when they happen they have relevance to the story.
Somthing that AG lacks ALOT.



> olololo...
> 
> Seriously, Kishimoto's had a problem with panel useage and pacing issues since towards the end of Part 1. It's only gotten worse the farther we've gotten into Part 2.



Waste of pannels, when it comes to it OG is just the same as Tite Kubo.

But if it makes you guys feel better...

Most people dislike ringo.. or at least what she has become.


> Seriously, i don't care if you think naruto is better than AG, but sakura's confession was the worst confession i have ever seen in any form of media...ever.


No Reaaaaaally? It was obvious that she said to affect naruto's actions, however this didnt worked out and thus this generated different actions.

Ringo's didnt generate anythin except fans giggle and more fuel for the pairing wars.

BTW I have noticed that fans that have followed AG for years and have gettin used to read one chappie a week are different from those who read all the manga in one week.

The 2nd ones have given me a more proper examination and critizism of the manga, Wich the 1st ones dont.
Some even felt trolled, or the convultion of the plot more drastically.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 3, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> No Reaaaaaally? It was obvious that she said to affect naruto's actions, however this didnt worked out and thus this generated different actions.
> 
> Ringo's didnt generate anythin except fans giggle and more fuel for the pairing wars.



At least Ringo's was a genuine confession, and i for one kinda felt for her character.

Sakura's was just retarded. There was so many things wrong with what she was trying to do and how she did it, it couldn't have resulted in anything but epic fail.

I actually used to like sakura, but that one action made me nearly despise her.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 3, 2009)

Unless Ikki, Kazu, and Buccha turn out to be Brain Chargers in disguise, they've been pulling off these INSANE tricks without any of those perks. In fact, earlier on in the manga, we were lead to believe that it was because of the A-T themselves that they could pull off tricks of this magnitude. Now it's more like the higher quality parts simply make it _easier_ for them to pull off shockwaves, and block giant railguns. :B

But it's not like I don't understand what O!G's laid out, I'm just saying it'd odd compared to what we were dealing with at the start. Seems even weirder if you consider that only about six months have passed in the manga. 

Sports competitions to biogenetics and hurricanes.



Suigetsu said:


> Waste of pannels, when it comes to it OG is just the same as Tite Kubo.


_Wooow..._

It's not like O!G doesn't have his panel usage and pacing issues either.

But _wooow..._


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 3, 2009)

@ Suigetsu

*OMFG* did you just compare OGs panel use to Kubo's.....?!?!?!?!?

Did you read that regular thread members...? *Bleach art* and *panels *are on the *same level* as *Air Gears*... 

In other words Bleach visuals is just as good/Bad as Air Gears...


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> At least Ringo's was a genuine confession, and i for one kinda felt for her character.
> 
> Sakura's was just retarded. There was so many things wrong with what she was trying to do and how she did it, it couldn't have resulted in anything but epic fail.
> 
> I actually used to like sakura, but that one action made me nearly despise her.



Yes I know I dont know if kishi was drunk, stoned typed wrong or maybe just does not get woman.
To me it seemed that she was nervous, and when ppl get nervous they say stupid things...
But again maybe she didnt ment to say it like that or to say it at all cause she wanted to influence naruto's actions.

She aint of my fav chars so tbh I dont care. She only made herself look dumb.

Now I liked Ringo.. but after some point I stopped liking her.
I used to like Simca too, she was free an independent, but all of a sudden she got revamped. And she became just another lapdog.

Kururu seems REALLY Forced to me.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 3, 2009)

SaiST said:


> _Wooow..._
> 
> It's not like O!G doesn't have his panel usage and pacing issues either.
> 
> But _wooow..._



I know. 

Im mean sure pacing issues are there but his panel use is freaking near perfection. You might not like whats actually happening or simply not interested a chapter but his panel use is epic imo. The only times where it clearly fails him is when he tries to explain his lolscience (his art cant work miracles) but as for that each panel is da bomb!! 

People can crap on AG for quite few things but if they just dissed his art direction they must be smoking some heavy duty shit...


----------



## Hitokage (Nov 3, 2009)

I just read air gear in like.. a week and a half.. ish... and i am addicted to the story. Some of it did feel contrived, but at the same time, blitzing through it as i did, the twists were great and i didn't want to pause my reading of it for even a second. I love the story telling technique and the action is bad ass. i could definitely live with less fan service... it's awkward to read air gear in a public library unless you're at a computer screen no one else can see readily. But i guess that i love the way the overall story develops, even if some of it seems to come out of no where.

As for comparing it to other manga...
The manga/manwha/anime i have experience with are (in no definite order) death note, bakuman, bleach, zombie powder, naruto, one piece, air gear, zetman, ares, flags, nephilim john, break blade, vampire knight, zippy ziggy, dragon ball, fma and code geass

If I were to rank these according to storyline, I think that the top five (in no particular order) would be: One Piece *(number one)*, Ares, Code Geass, FMA and Air Gear

Don't get me wrong, I love Naruto... it just can't compare to these others stories imho.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 3, 2009)

Yo oh great has been on this shit for a while ikki needs to finish these dudes off now.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 4, 2009)

Seriously, AG is WAY better than bleach in both art and story.summary of bleach: someone gets kidnapped, ichigo goes and tries to rescue but loses and he gains some insane power and beat things OR one of his comrades just interrupts the fight.

 Don't get me wrong though, I don't hate Naruto, I like it but compared to AG, AG is just more intense and more enjoyable battle wise.

In the past 3 chapters of Naruto I saw at least 5-6 small panels of flash back. Plus, why would OG need flashback? 

I'm not sure what you mean by character revamp...simca isn't really revamp because remember she got attacked by sleeping forest. The theme was changed? I'm not quite sure about this part but I haven't noticed any theme change.

Anyways back to the topic at hand, I really wonder how Loki's cape turned into feathers...must be some last resort air trick


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 4, 2009)

is the raw out?


----------



## Blade (Nov 4, 2009)

i posted it on the previous page


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> The theme was changed? I'm not quite sure about this part but I haven't noticed any theme change.



There was a definite theme change around when spitfire died and Sora shouted out his betrayal.

Shit got real after that.


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 4, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> There was a definite theme change around when spitfire died and Sora shouted out his betrayal.
> 
> Shit got real after that.



Yeah it got real lame.  After that it turned into a generic saving the world from the evil bad guy intent on destroying it manga.  Add in Sora's reasoning which I have yet to see one, but he does make the best comic relief.

Also I don't see the point in comparing AG's story to Bleach's.  Saying one is better than the other is like saying one turd smells better than another.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Yeah it got real lame.  After that it turned into a generic saving the world from the evil bad guy intent on destroying it manga.  Add in Sora's reasoning which I have yet to see one, but he does make the best comic relief.
> 
> Also I don't see the point in comparing AG's story to Bleach's.  Saying one is better than the other is like saying one turd smells better than another.



Eh, i think the battles have gotten better, and there's been more development for the characters.

I fucking hated Ikki back when he was all up on his sky king shit, Sora trolling him put his shit back into perspective and he started being somewhat cool again.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Also I don't see the point in comparing AG's story to Bleach's.  Saying one is better than the other is like saying one turd smells better than another.



Well actually why I dont get is comparing Bleach's art to Air Gear as if they were on the same level - correct me if I wrong but thats the trippiest shit Ive ever heard...


----------



## sharpie (Nov 4, 2009)

I like AG better than bleach in the sense that I feel satisfied with the amount of content in each chapter.  Bleach chapters are incredibly short.  Even with a 14-16 page chapter you'll maybe end up with 1-2 pages of actual dialog and the rest of it is just characters swooping around or grunting, etc....  Not to mention huge inconsitencies in power...  


*Spoiler*: __ 



The two captains that Ichigo managed to beat in the SS arc are talking down to him like it never happened...




Bleach is the new dragonball in terms of story and progress IMO.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

Really?  You're confused by Ichigo (guy with fluctuating power) and Kenpachi (guy who handicaps himself over and over and over for years apparently) not being the same they were.....how many months ago?  That is not inconsistent at all.  Even Byakuya wasn't really beaten by Ichigo.  He got beat by Holichigo AND then discarded his fighting style to try and one up Ichigo in his own style.

I know...it's just a stupid shounen, but back your claims up.


----------



## Austeria (Nov 4, 2009)

Back to Air Gear, any chance of moving on to bigger and better things next chapter (ie. Genesis vs Sleeping Forest)? I'm getting tired of this fight.


----------



## sharpie (Nov 4, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Really?  You're confused by Ichigo (guy with fluctuating power) and Kenpachi (guy who handicaps himself over and over and over for years apparently) not being the same they were.....how many months ago?  That is not inconsistent at all.  Even Byakuya wasn't really beaten by Ichigo.  He got beat by Holichigo AND then discarded his fighting style to try and one up Ichigo in his own style.
> 
> I know...it's just a stupid shounen, but back your claims up.



I give dude..  You win. :ho



Austeria said:


> Back to Air Gear, any chance of moving on to bigger and better things next chapter (ie. Genesis vs Sleeping Forest)? I'm getting tired of this fight.



Yeah, I get the feeling that things'll be wrapping up with this fight soon ..   I don't see how much longer they all can stay in the air.  Plus, where the heck is the jiggy/MMA guy at?


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 4, 2009)

Go back to tearing up the town and running shit.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah this needs another fight like Sora/kilik vs Spitfire/Aeon


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 4, 2009)

imo, behemoth vs kogarasumaru is probably my favorite battle so far


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> imo, behemoth vs kogarasumaru is probably my favorite battle so far



Thats definitely up there but I reckon Ringo vs Ikki is better. Isnt that the first time we see regalia vs regalia?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Thats definitely up there but I reckon Ringo vs Ikki is better. Isnt that the first time we see regalia vs regalia?



Yea, and it was a good battle, but it was still just Ikki and Ringo.

My top three are as follows, in no particular order.
OSF vs. Koga (Due to flame clones, awesome teamwork, emily and buccha ftw)
Koga vs. Behemoth (Good showings from Ikki, Agito, Kazu, and Buccha)
Ikki vs. Kazu (Do i really need to say why?)

Although i'm really liking this battle, but it needs to end quickly with some more badass buccha to be really great.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 4, 2009)

^YEAH! actually OSF vs koga is probably the best...freaking epic. Agito said he could probably take the OSF by himself...makes me really wonder how strong he is when he is tuned. o.O


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2009)

ya so far my favorite battle was between Ringo vs Ikki and the Koga vs. Behemoth was close second


----------



## Witch King (Nov 5, 2009)

.. last time I readed this manga, it was about sports..

btw Simca got killed right? Ringo killed her, and Ikki was such a fagg that he never venged her.
What a bunch of incestous faggits. Also OG has no shame on revampin simca and makin other chara with her same looks to remplace her.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2009)

no she is just crippled Simca is alive. and Ikki cared for Ringo to so he did not do anything to her after the battle he had with her. he knew he had to do it. and she tried not to kill her.


----------



## sharpie (Nov 5, 2009)

259 Is out.  

*Read Online* or *DDL* available courtesy of *SoraScans*.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2009)

I am really sorry for the xsimca and xkururu fans because at the end theyll all be disapointed.
Thats what OG has been shipping with he's love triangles, just disapointment.

Its clearly that he is a sucker for ringo, even tought he made ikki invite simca in a date wich tbh I think it wont happen till like 2 years in real lifetime.
Dont expect her to appear anytime soon :/ , unless they assault the aircraft carrier.

Imo I dont like Ringo.


----------



## Blade (Nov 5, 2009)

^me neither,Simca and Kururu>Ringo


----------



## Lucius (Nov 5, 2009)

kururu, ikki supporter NUMBER ONE !


----------



## sharpie (Nov 5, 2009)

Lucius said:


> kururu, ikki supporter NUMBER ONE !



Yessir. :ho


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

They who revere can never understand.  She who never understands can never truly love.


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 5, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Eh, i think the battles have gotten better, and there's been more development for the characters.
> I fucking hated Ikki back when he was all up on his sky king shit, Sora trolling him put his shit back into perspective and he started being somewhat cool again.



Lets look at the three most recent battles.  Koga vs OSF, was good because it showed why Kiric is so fucking awesome.  But even that couldn't keep it from failing with some of the lamest plotkai I've ever seen.  Highway Circus could've been good but turned into fodder.  The battle with Sleipnir had only three good parts, first Kiric helping out with his plan, second of course is Freya, the third was Kazu and Agito's combo.  The rest of the battle has been Loki blabbering about being Peter Pan and Thor rambling on about Rind, I won't mention again how lame Night and Day was.  But I will admit the tricks were cool.

I think that has less to do with Sora trolling him and more to do with OG removing all of Ikki's poll smokers.  Well that was until be decide to bring Aeon back and Kill off Yoshi for Ikki's regalia.



Waking Dreamer said:


> Well actually why I dont get is comparing Bleach's art to Air Gear as if they were on the same level - correct me if I wrong but thats the trippiest shit Ive ever heard...



Well you can't really compare art styles.  For the simple reason is what one person my consider good art another person might not.  Kudo has obviously taken his art style from minimalist art.  A lot of people find minimalist art to be cool.  OG's art is more detailed but that doesn't make it better to some people.  Too me I think both art styles work for the manga they're being used for.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2009)

...people still read OG's dialogues?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 5, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Well you can't really compare art styles.  For the simple reason is what one person my consider good art another person might not.  Kudo has obviously taken his art style from minimalist art.  A lot of people find minimalist art to be cool.  OG's art is more detailed but that doesn't make it better to some people.  Too me I think both art styles work for the manga they're being used for.



oh, I never knew you followed Bleach...meh that whole argument doesnt really float with me. Maybe Im pretty picky visually with my product/graphic design/visual comm. education but quality is quality. 

I mean theres always preference which is a subjective matter like for example I simply dont care for the majority of shoujou type art with the lanky bodies but I still acknowledge when a considerable amount of effort has been put into a drawing, even if its all flowery or whatever. 

In other words O!G is the _John Woo_ (in hes really good films) of manga action direction (actually he loves putting in doves/feathers too) where as Bleach is those early black and white, silent movies where the chick is tied on those train tracks as helpless as a damsel in distress....eeww.

Minimalist in itself is not bad if it works for the manga as you said, but you know what one of the major, regular complaints of that manga is? - the pacing crawls, so that minimalist style DOESNT help with minimal amount of content that manga gives its fans every week...

So bottom line is - its one thing to say you cant compare them but to hint that anything visually between the two is on the same level or equal quality is like saying to me you think Emily of Air Gear is a transsexual - Its absolutely ridiculous and even sacrilegious. lol


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> They who revere can never understand.  She who never understands can never truly love.



simca >>> kururu.
kururu its simca's copy and she is ikki's worker, doesnt understand he's passion for the skies like simca does.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Ah, but Ikki reveres simca.  So HE can never do more than idolize her.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Ah, but Ikki reveres simca.  So HE can never do more than idolize her.



well he invited her on a date... at least he wants to try to actually know her.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 5, 2009)

favorite battle... vercintorix vs agito/akito/lind  it was just too fucking awesome... 
 second goes to sleeping forest vs kogarasumaru (VR)
(i LOVE KILIK)


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 5, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> favorite battle... vercintorix vs agito/akito/lind it was just too fucking awesome... second goes to sleeping forest vs kogarasumaru (VR) (i LOVE KILIK)


 those are also my favorite 1 vs 1 and team battles but kazu is my favorite character.        
did anybody else find ikkis new trick to be a bit absurd?


----------



## Jotun (Nov 5, 2009)

Look's like Ikki's combo move has a reverb effect with the wind coming back even stronger D:

Epicccc


----------



## spaZ (Nov 5, 2009)

The calm before the storm or the eye of the storm...


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 5, 2009)

That scan quality was kinda bad... I couldn't even tell what was happening >_<

This kind of needs to end already though.

I'll also never get why there are so many Ringo haters. I'm like the only person that wants, and is expecting, her to end up with Ikki.

Emily is still the best though.

They killed off the best male character, however, so now all I have is the women.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 5, 2009)

Because she's a meddling bitch that's why people hate her. I still like her though D:


----------



## spaZ (Nov 5, 2009)

Ringo is awesome fuck the haters.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2009)

ya ringo is the best


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 5, 2009)

I like ringos fighting style but not her character. emily is the best female character


----------



## Hitokage (Nov 5, 2009)

i personally want ikki to end up with kururu just cause i like the tool toul to people ending up with the monarch they tune...

buuuut, i really want this aerial battle to end... even though it's awesome, i'm still in super fast mode from blitzing through the series, and getting stuck on one chapter at a time sucks 

third and last thing: what will happen when aeon clock arrives and everyone's like YOU!?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Hitokage said:


> i personally want ikki to end up with kururu just cause i like the tool toul to people ending up with the monarch they tune... buuuut, i really want this aerial battle to end... even though it's awesome, i'm still in super fast mode from blitzing through the series, and getting stuck on one chapter at a time sucks  third and last thing: what will happen when aeon clock arrives and everyone's like YOU!?


 agreed ringo should get with her tuner. he was pretty cool. 
i like air gear fights but OG should make the trick explanations smaller. it would speed things up. 
i predict that kazu will *rage* over the stolen flame regalia.

kazu vs eon clock rematch


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 6, 2009)

fuck ringo 

she breeds chaos and disapointment for others.
Why cant she just be Ikki's sister and be a good solid stand alone char instead of being just another romantic interest? pff... cut me some slack.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 6, 2009)

for the passed several chaps, all I have thought about is having sex with the chick on top of the lion.

She is soooooo hot.



As for ikki pairings, I want him to stay with Simca


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 6, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> fuck ringo
> 
> she breeds chaos and disapointment for others.
> Why cant she just be Ikki's sister and be a good solid stand alone char instead of being just another romantic interest? pff... cut me some slack.



Really Ringo breeds chaos and disappointment for others?  I think it was Simca who was part of the New Wind King upbring plan. Which led to Sora regaining his title and led to the deaths of Spitfire and Yoshitune.  Her actions have brought more chaos to the world of Air Gear than Ringo's.
 Simca just needs to be Dextered that would be so awesome.  Her character deserves nothing good to happen to her it's what she gets for betraying and being a total embarrassment to Kiric.

Also Ringo is not Ikki's sister they weren't born together they aren't related in any way.  Matter of fact Ikki was with Rika long before Ringo ever got there.


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 6, 2009)

1. Ringo can be awesome; she spends way too much of her time mooning over Ikki, but the Crazy Apple/Ikki fight was the best, and I love her amazing flexibility. I'm kind of worried she's going to get iced at some point, what with the tournament and her being head of SF (at least nominally, Kirik's the one running things).

2. I'm pretty sure Ikki's going to end up with Kururu. I don't really like any of the Ikki pairings, but Ikki/Kururu is cute enough.

3. I like Kanon/Ringo, even though a) Kanon is a creepy git and b) Ringo doesn't even like him. Whatever. I've shipped weirder pairings.

4. Comparing Bleach and Air Gear is like comparing apples to oranges, since to me, Air Gear's been pretty much the same in quality throughout, while Bleach started out promisingly, became awesome, and then dropped in quality dramatically (so that these days, it pretty much sucks hardcore).


----------



## Grep (Nov 6, 2009)

Hm shipping talk.

I never really saw any potential ships for Ikki making sense other than Ringo. She is the only female character he actually knows well enough. He clearly just lusted after Simca, and as for Kururu, I feel like they haven't interacted enough to even be anything. I've never gotten why OG threw her into the mix so late anyways, I assumed she was some random nobody for a long time when she first appeared.

This manga isn't really about dating though anyways XD.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 7, 2009)

Smoke said:


> for the passed several chaps, all I have thought about is having sex with the chick on top of the lion.
> 
> She is soooooo hot.
> 
> ...



High five bro!

Who goes around on a mini string on top of a lion?
Fanservice its good but I could live without all those ridiculous extremes.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 7, 2009)

We _could_ live without the extremes, but luckily we don't


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

BGtymin said:


> Hm shipping talk.
> 
> I never really saw any potential ships for Ikki making sense other than Ringo. She is the only female character he actually knows well enough. He clearly just lusted after Simca, and as for Kururu, I feel like they haven't interacted enough to even be anything. I've never gotten why OG threw her into the mix so late anyways, I assumed she was some random nobody for a long time when she first appeared.
> 
> This manga isn't really about dating though anyways XD.



Very true, even then Ikki never really found that much interest in Kururu.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 7, 2009)

Smoke said:


> We _could_ live without the extremes, but luckily we don't



SO TRUE MAN. 

I mean I for one do not have such delicate sensibilities,  and this is OG, if you take away the fan service do you think hell get a better plot? You'll probably just get extra pages of his "physics"...so all in all I say, leave the string bikinis where they are! 

Also RingoxIkki always seemed the most logical pair. Look how they banter and seem so comfortable with each other!



_glass monkey_ x _crow head_ for the the win!!


----------



## Austeria (Nov 7, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Yeah this needs another fight like Sora/kilik vs Spitfire/Aeon


Notice how both happened off-screen. 



I c whut u did thar O!g.


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2009)

here:




and in manga helpers for 258 and 259


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks man ^


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 8, 2009)

so any latest raws or news for the next chapter??


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 8, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Also RingoxIkki always seemed the most logical pair. Look how they banter and seem so comfortable with each other!



Personally I like more the simca shipping cause it seems more thrilling and exciting.
Difficulty has always brought humans the interest of overcoming it. Challenges if you may call it.
Besdie's didnt ikki invited simca on a date?

Ringo its just meh... beside's she has lost alot of sympathy and the pure fact that she is ikki's sister makes it worst.
The no blood tie factor its still dumb, its like you adopt kids cause you cant have and then they end up doin... well you know..

Thats gross, but if you want another cliche anime pairing then go with it.
But Ill rather go with the thrill ride.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 8, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Personally I like more the simca shipping cause it seems more thrilling and exciting.
> Difficulty has always brought humans the interest of overcoming it. Challenges if you may call it.
> Besdie's didnt ikki invited simca on a date?
> 
> ...



SimcaxIkki may have been thrilling at the beginning before she became freakin helpless, then again a set of wheels can float some peoples boat I guess. She asked her on a date but at the same time said it wasnt a date to go to to the movies or something like that it but to ride on ATs.

Also the long childhood friend relationship while common, usually doesnt really play out in most animes/mangas...

If you want to look at it  as an unrelated-by-blood sibling scenario, well thats up to you, based on another genre that scenario seems really common AND accepted lol. 

Well some people just have delicate sensibilities...


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 8, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> SimcaxIkki may have been thrilling at the beginning before she became freakin helpless, then again a set of wheels can float some peoples boat I guess.



Wasn't Simca always helpless I don't remember her never being anything but helpless?


If Simca fans are going to keep trying to use the argument that they're brother and sister, even though they aren't related by blood or by law.  Then it's only fair that the other side can keep bringing up the fact that Simca is a p*d*p****.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 8, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Wasn't Simca always helpless I don't remember her never being anything but helpless?
> 
> 
> If Simca fans are going to keep trying to use the argument that they're brother and sister, even though they aren't not related by blood or by law.  Then it's only fair that the other side can keep bringing up the fact that Simca is a p*d*p****.



OoOOooOoo...pedobear anyone? LOL

Actually at the beginning she stood out because there was something mysterious about her, while flirtatious there was also an air of a hidden agenda which I found intriguing...

But since then nothing really new.

If you think about it, Ringo so far is the only one capable of schooling Ikki on his field of choice (ATs), remember what happened when he saw her kissing another guy, they put on a pair of ATs and smashed the river side up!

Imagine them having a lover's spat, they'll tear up half the town!  IkkixRingo not thrilling you say...how so?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 9, 2009)

Lest I am missing something, that was a most satisfying conclusion to this mostly unimportant event.


----------



## sharpie (Nov 9, 2009)

260 Summary by suarhnir  at MH


*Spoiler*: __ 




oyos

it seems the suspended disbelief has run its course and now all the physics and logic we have been discussing thus far are finally taking effect. all of this results in 2 more players retiring from the match and some good old fashion onigiri pervertedness...

- a little flashback is shown with paper airplane guy with some kids and loki, all throwing the paper airplanes with the advertisement of the koga vs. jiggy match. loki tells his group of kids that a good wind will be coming and to release their planes on his signal. the planes fly off and the kids thank loki for his help. loki and the paper airplane talk for a bit and loki mentions how this battle will be the last for 'sleipnir' and afterwards they will disband (loki will continue his search but not as a stormrider).

- back to the fight, loki and ikki are falling as everyone watches on. ikki and loki still try to last longer than the other by jumping higher with the plane debris (a chicken race of sorts). loki is excited in this last ditch effort against ikki to keep aloft longer than the other, and he comes to realize that the 'wind' he needs to fly has always been within himself. he then calls out to freyja to help him with a pincer attack on ikki, but finds out that she had been taken out and is simply falling. there was some more detailed instructions left to onigiri by kiric which further involved freyja and onigiri ends up finding his way between scarab's legs. onigiri is swiftly dealt with by leo and the lion, and leo comments about how accurate of instructions were given to have such a follow thru to the end (aka kiric read pretty far into the battle and even onigiri's short-lived battle was calculated into the later outcome...)

- freyja is still falling and loki chooses to save her over finishing his bout with ikki, but he shows no regrets and pulls his parachute. ikki contiues on up and lands on paper airplane's helicopter.

the battle has pretty much reached its conclusion... but before that, we need to know the fate of jiggy. is he still on his plane? did he fall off right at the beginning? the next chapter will probably tell us.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 9, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> OoOOooOoo...pedobear anyone? LOL



Actually that would be shotta, but in this case this would be more old school.
It is alarming when the man is older than the woman, other wise its just considered a pimp kid syndrome.

Ikki pursued for her and she just embraced since she saw something on him. Now her char recived a Huge revamp both in looks , age and plot.
Wich is another prove that OG sometimes doesnt even know what the heck he is doing.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 9, 2009)

Since she's Kiric's twin how old is she? 22?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 9, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Actually that would be shotta, but in this case this would be more old school.
> It is alarming when the man is older than the woman, other wise its just considered a pimp kid syndrome.
> 
> Ikki pursued for her and she just embraced since she saw something on him. Now her char recived a Huge revamp both in looks , age and* plot.*
> Wich is another prove that OG sometimes doesnt even know what the heck he is doing.



Eh? I thought she took a huge backstep in plot.

She went from "enigmatic leader of super AT conglomerate team" to "damsel in distress"

I didn't mind her back when it seemed like she had her own agenda and was possibly using Ikki. Now she's just a fangirl imo.


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Since she's Kiric's twin how old is she? 22?



It would make no sense for her to be anything younger than in her twenties.  But if you look at it like this Mikan is 17 and was created in a new lab after the first gen escaped.  So if you do the math Simca should be in her mid to late twenties.  But like physics, mathematics isn't one of OG's strong suits


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 10, 2009)

Finally caught up, glad I read this manga.

Last chapter I didn't understand it that well, did Ikki just remove all the wind and then all of a sudden that guy felt like he got wings? I think i'll re-read it later. 

I hope for two things, one is that Koguhasmaru don't take help from others to win battles (killik helped them alot this fight), and secondly hope the enmity between sleeping forest and koguhasmaru gets a bit more serious and intense. I just don't like Sleeping Forest (as a group).

Can't wait for the rika rescue arc and the gen vs. sf battle to begin.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 10, 2009)

he started to move and created his own wind.
stick your head out a moving car. then you know what i mean^^

i'm so tired of this fight too. want Kururu to finally finish the Storm Regalia


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 10, 2009)

Lucius said:


> he started to move and created his own wind.
> stick your head out a moving car. then you know what i mean^^
> 
> i'm so tired of this fight too. want Kururu to finally finish the Storm Regalia



oo, thanks that explains it better.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 10, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Since she's Kiric's twin how old is she? 22?



I dont recall being her twin. Nikey and Sora are the twins tought.
The others are just brothers kilic being the older and simca the little sister, if I am mistaken the plz point me at the page where it says that they are twins.


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 10, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont recall being her twin. Nikey and Sora are the twins tought.
> The others are just brothers kilic being the older and simca the little sister, if I am mistaken the plz point me at the page where it says that they are twins.



Isshin knows all
Isshin knows all
Isshin knows all


----------



## sharpie (Nov 10, 2009)

*Ch. 260* is up, by SoraScans.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 10, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> SoraScans
> SoraScans
> SoraScans



Exactly. Hmm...


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 10, 2009)

Btw guys, why do people say Air Gear is bad and that FT is better?


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2009)

who said  that?


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 10, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Btw guys, why do people say Air Gear is bad and that FT is better?



I guess...I can at least still understand what's happening in Fairy Tail.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 10, 2009)

FireKain said:


> who said  that?



Here - SoraScans

I don't agree with it, I like Air Gear alot more than FT.


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 10, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Here -


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 10, 2009)

> CH 40
> CH 40
> CH 40



hmmm interesting... 
So simca did got more than just a revamp after all.

Edit:
Oh yeah, I DO think that FT is better than AG, at least I can understand whats goin on there and you dont get trolled.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Holy shit



It's bunshichi tawara from Tenjou Tenge. And god he's lost a lot of weight and dyed his hair to full black.

he's alive


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 11, 2009)

Whos that chick on the lion?


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 11, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> Holy shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, is that really him? looks like him.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says, Lion Chick is by far the hottest character in AG.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Lion Chick is by far the hottest character in AG.



you bet it is.


----------



## Blade (Nov 11, 2009)

Simca or Emily>Lion Chick


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> Holy shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD you're right he lives


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 11, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Lion Chick is by far the hottest character in AG.



Actually I agree with you fully.


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 11, 2009)

Real chicks>Drawings of chicks


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 11, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Real chicks>Drawings of chicks


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 11, 2009)

Canute87 said:


>



Put a bag over that face and it's totally hittable.  Which is more than you can say for a drawing.


----------



## Austeria (Nov 11, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Finally caught up, glad I read this manga.
> 
> Last chapter I didn't understand it that well, did Ikki just remove all the wind and then all of a sudden that guy felt like he got wings? I think i'll re-read it later.
> 
> ...


selhsklfh?!  How could you hate on Sleeping Forest? 

Otherwise I agree with you. Didn't understand the hell Ikki did with his wind-stopping and whatnot. Then again O!g seems to just make up his bullshit as he goes along, all logic and sense aside. And of couse hopefully we can move on to bigger and better things next chapter.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 11, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Lion Chick is by far the hottest character in AG.



That skimpy get-up of hers is a definite head turner.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2009)

Austeria said:


> selhsklfh?!  How could you hate on Sleeping Forest?
> 
> Otherwise I agree with you. Didn't understand the hell Ikki did with his wind-stopping and whatnot. Then again O!g seems to just make up his bullshit as he goes along, all logic and sense aside. And of couse hopefully we can move on to bigger and better things next chapter.



He made a giant Hurricane and put the whole area in the eye stopping the wind.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 12, 2009)

Austeria said:


> selhsklfh?!  How could you hate on Sleeping Forest?
> 
> Otherwise I agree with you. Didn't understand the hell Ikki did with his wind-stopping and whatnot. Then again O!g seems to just make up his bullshit as he goes along, all logic and sense aside. And of couse hopefully we can move on to bigger and better things next chapter.



I don't like SF because of the whole playing god thing. Their stopping people from accessing the sky ragalea, meaning they'll stop koguhasmaru. So i really would wish that they kept their stance up against Koguhasmaru and don't get too friendly or anything. 

I want to see a serious ikki battle serious ringo for the sky ragelia with non of the love crap involved.

Either way, Ikki will go for sky regalia so it should be interesting to see what SF decide to do.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 12, 2009)

Is Tenjo Tenge's(sp?) plot more confusing and overly convoluted than Air Gear's.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 12, 2009)

yes

at least Air Gear started off ok

Tenjou Tenge didnt


----------



## Smoke (Nov 12, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Real chicks>Drawings of chicks


Congratulations, you are the first person ever to say that on the internet. Thanks for taking your time away from solving world problems to come and share this little bit of wisdom and knowledge with us. Our eyes have been opened.

Thank you


Immortal Flame said:


> That skimpy get-up of hers is a definite head turner.


It's true, you're right, that is what caught my attention first. However if all the AG females were to wear the same thing and be put side by side, I still think she would win.


That's just my opinion tho


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 12, 2009)

Pretty much all gals are nice in AG ^ There's more variety of nice gals than in other shounen manga's.


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 12, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Congratulations, you are the first person ever to say that on the internet. Thanks for taking your time away from solving world problems to come and share this little bit of wisdom and knowledge with us. Our eyes have been opened.
> 
> Thank you



Well anything I can do to help.  Now back to creating the AIDS vaccine and promoting world peace.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 12, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Congratulations, you are the first person ever to say that on the internet. Thanks for taking your time away from solving world problems to come and share this little bit of wisdom and knowledge with us. Our eyes have been opened.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...



The win part about her is sitting on the lion. I think it really adds to her sex appeal.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 13, 2009)

I guess im the only one who thinks lion girl isn't attractive at all? Mainly it's due to how she's practically naked, which to me just looks trashy.

Emily and Ringo are both more awesome, and better looking.


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Emily and Simca are both more awesome, and better looking.



i know man


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 13, 2009)

smh... this is like the reborn threads, but its juss guys...


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Congratulations, you are the first person ever to say that on the internet. Thanks for taking your time away from solving world problems to come and share this little bit of wisdom and knowledge with us. Our eyes have been opened.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...



She should reproduce with double personality shark boy.
Unless he reproduced with the hot boobed doc instead.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

Version 2.0


----------



## sharpie (Nov 17, 2009)

Summary by Suarhnir at mangahelpers:

*Spoiler*: __ 




- so there's quite a bit of explanation here from scarab, detailing how freyja had been taken out. scarab makes the example of a bottle and a strand of hair, how when placed inside the bottle the hair doesn't move but with a strong shockwave/vibration, the hair will move. what onigiri did that ultimately beat freyja was with his 'smells' and before being taken out himself, managed to get freyja to breathe in a substantial amount, but it wasn't until being hit with the repelled grand fang fire bird by buccha did it 'move inside her' thereby incapacitating her (there's a simplistic diagram of onirigi smells inside lungs to further illustrate this).

- the wind starts blowing again, and we see sleipnir being picked up by a boat. though they are defeated, sleipnir are satisfied with this battle. freyja finally comes to and coughs out the 'onigiri smells' (frightening even thor and nott-dagr). freyja goes on about how she would like to fly with koga and with sleipnir again (not in battle, but just 'for fun'). its funny to note that when she coughs again, all of the guys back off quickly in fear of 'onigiri smells'.

- paper airplane guy calls out that its not completely over yet. kazu wonders what happened to buccha but agito answers that buccha was taken out but is not displeased about it since he took jiggy with him. jiggy is complimenting buccha and asking him to join his gym/dojo. when jiggy's shute is seen up close, we see buccha being carried by jiggy. jiggy admits that on his own he can't match up to koga.

- taeko and aeon are flying overhead in their jet. taeko mentions how they didn't make it in time to help, but aeon thinks about ikki's declaration of finishing in 5 minutes... aeon clocked it at 4min 30sec. koga (even agito, not akito) with nakayama and nobunaga do the classic koga pose during a victory lap on the remaining planes. with this victory, koga advances into the semifinals.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 17, 2009)

EPIC WIN!!!!
EPIC BUCCHA!!!
JUSS PURE EPICNESS


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope to get into the next fight soon now


----------



## Gabe (Nov 17, 2009)

wonder where we are going to see first the start of genesis vs SF or ikki saving ringo's sister


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

Kilic vs Sora

this is the big shit


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm actually kinda shocked that the match was under 5 minutes... I could've sworn it was longer. Also happy to see onigiri road wasn't easily defeated LOL


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL and I thought that Onigiri was just a pushover in this arc.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 18, 2009)

awesome chapter!


----------



## Smoke (Nov 22, 2009)

After reading this chap, there are 5 things I know

1) Lion chick is super hot
2) Ikki's team won
3) I still have no idea what the fuck happened with the whole "no wind" thing
4) The girl with the beanie looked really really sexy when they did the v2 pose
5) Ugly friend with fucked up face is ugly friend with fucked up face


----------



## Lucius (Nov 22, 2009)

damn another break? how long are his breaks normally? i just recently picked up AG so i'm not familiar with OG's infamous breaks.


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 22, 2009)

Lucius said:


> damn another break? how long are his breaks normally? i just recently picked up AG so i'm not familiar with OG's infamous breaks.



Well OG's breaks can range from only a week to a couple of months.  This is probably one of his one week breaks.  The dude has a bad habit of taking a lot of one week breaks.  Which I believe comes from his weed smoking it makes him lazy.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2009)

another break there is also in a break for TT


----------



## Blade (Nov 22, 2009)

fuck his break,lol man, it's too annoying


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 22, 2009)

Don't know why OG decided to take a break now it's not like he won't take off Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2009)

Anybody else think of Raikage?


----------



## Black (Nov 22, 2009)

Fuck this break it can suck my cock.

And I thought of Raikage.


----------



## Blade (Nov 22, 2009)

and damn it this chap was awesome in a way, u know the preparation before the main shit,and i see that he is taking a break....


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 22, 2009)

Wait, was Aeon wearing the flame regalia and did Kazu try to forcibly take it?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 22, 2009)

doesnt the kid in that game look like nagi from TT?


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 22, 2009)

Summary by Suarhnir @ mangahelpers.

*Spoiler*: __ 




- pyon and caesar drop into the makeshift base camp of genesis near the tower. they have some news to deliver to sora, but he's currently occupied and getting pissed off with a shougi game he's playing. pyon berates sora for playing around at a time like this and asks if he's been watching the tv (pyon's is addressed by a soldier as 'lt. getorix'; its the end part of vercingetorix which is orca's real name... make whatever assumptions you like about how the naming scheme is done). sora says he wasn't but he didn't need to see it to know that koga won their match.

- aeon goes before ikki and ikki complains of aeon being 2 minutes late. aeon apologizes but he also had to organize the other jets that would carry koga to their next destination. aeon also informs ikki of doing a trace on the transmission sent to sf of rika and estimated that with the planes they have, they should arrive at her whereabouts in 20 minutes. kazu greets aeon and then notices that he's wearing the flame regalia... then proceeds to attack aeon, who dodges with ease, for taking his regalia (sora apparently doesn't care that aeon is using them, or he just doesn't need them right away...) ikki notices something wrong with his a-ts as agito comments how sora should be the most scared of ikki's 'storm' since inside the windless barrier, sora's wind regalia will be useless (it looks like agito is finally bandaged up from his injuries he did to himself earlier against thor). ikki just continues examining his a-ts.

- caesar announces how koga will now be heading to where rika is being held, and while sora teases him, he contines on to say where which is on the aircraft carrier 'colonel sanders' (aka kfc old guy), which also is serving as the genesis grav kids' main base of operations. caesar pulls out a chair behind pyon (which was actually or himself, and pyon gets mad over it when she thought he was trying to be a gentleman) and says how sora's 'reading' is good and also has the brains to not lose just as kiric does. what they (genesis) is most afraid of is a union between sf and koga. pyon also adds how aeon moved cleverly (so they do know that aeon is helping koga now), and how sf has remained in the tower as koga is heading to the aircraft carrier. its because of this (now realized) possibility that all of the grav kids in genesis (with the exception of the sora, pyon, and caesar) have remained on the aircraft carrier. pyon gets worried because it means that sora would be going in alone, but sora isn't concerned because he can handle it himself and shows off his mecha legs (why do i feel like they can do more than act as legs... thinking back to sleipnir's weapons).

- sora than asks why they came out to him in person, pyon then pulls out her ipod nano wannabe to show a recording of obama (he's supposed to be called omaha, but we all know its actually obama; also note how emily is next to him- they probably are still in eachothers bodies and obama in emily's body is relaying what to be said). this video shocks sora but we don't get what is actually being said. 

- ikki is hopping into his plane and notices the paper airplane guy piloting. the paper airplane guy says that he wants to discuss something with ikki. nakayama is rushing over (giving everyone's bag back which has spare stuff and food) and talks a bit with agito as she gives him his bag. agito is brushing off nakayama's concern and tells her to believe in 'us'. this confuses agito as to why he said 'us' instead of 'me' and nakayama accepts that. ikki gets on the comm and tells koga to that its not a match they are going to, but war.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 23, 2009)

just read 261, glad the fight is over, nice pose for koga.


----------



## Blade (Nov 23, 2009)

now read the 262 raw one


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

crap fight is over and now he goes on crack.... no wonder why he's stuff is so fked up.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 26, 2009)

Would you rather he have a crack fight, imagine all the wonky Flying Metaphors and crazy drawings he'd make?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 26, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> crap fight is over and now he goes on crack.... no wonder why he's stuff is so fked up.



Still makes an entertaining read.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 27, 2009)

Can anybody give me and short summary of whats going on


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 28, 2009)

262 scan is out...
Anyone else think of Death Note when they saw the last panel in 262? Heh.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 28, 2009)

Haha

Damn I just loved the way Kazu said "Isn't that MY Flame Regalia"


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2009)

Kazu the Flame King


----------



## Grep (Nov 29, 2009)

Really want to see Ikki, Kazu, and Agito shit all over some gravity children coming up.


----------



## x_danny_x (Nov 29, 2009)

man i hope to see Sora and Nike kick ass against Sleeping Forest.  still,  i expect Ikki to interrupt when Genesis is about to do something nasty to win now since all this talk about Sora being afraid of Ikki


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 29, 2009)

I expect ikki and team to go and assault the hijacked air craft carrier.
Nothing more nonetheless, btw is OG really into crack?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Haha
> 
> Damn I just loved the way Kazu said "Isn't that MY Flame Regalia"



Ha i liked how he started out.

"Aeon. "
"Yes?"  "
" THAT"S MY REGALIA ASSHOLE! WHY DO YOU HAVE IT? "
"Must be the will of god.  "


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 30, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Would you rather he have a crack fight, imagine all the wonky Flying Metaphors and crazy drawings he'd make?



sh******! I bet he is saving that for the last fight of the manga.


----------



## Blade (Nov 30, 2009)

OG in the last fights especially,he is gonna show why his art is pure epicness


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 30, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> I expect ikki and team to go and assault the hijacked air craft carrier.
> Nothing more nonetheless, btw is OG really into crack?



His lol science could be an indication.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 30, 2009)

FireKain said:


> OG in the last fights especially,he is gonna show why his art is pure epicness



Im still waiting for the double page spread of Ikki, Kazu and Agito all wearing their tuned up Regalias. 

O!G is the master of drawing people just standing around being _epic_. Imagine the Koga trio all dressed up in their dancing shows all ready to bust Genesis up...!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 1, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Im still waiting for the double page spread of Ikki, Kazu and Agito all wearing their tuned up Regalias. O!G is the master of drawing people just standing around being _epic_. Imagine the Koga trio all dressed up in their dancing shows all ready to bust Genesis up...!



Im hoping that with their regalias come new outfits (at least for that page).

Ikki looks most badass in normal/slightly tattered clothes IMO.

And kazu needs a jacket with fur on it. I want him to wear Spit's jacket (either tattered at the bottom or trimmed up) at least once during this manga.


----------



## Carnevil (Dec 2, 2009)

Fuck that Kazu doesn't need to be dressing like that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  Personally I'd like to see Kazu walk up to Simca after getting his regalia and be like "you going to talk shit to me now bitch, huh?  "Yeah I didn't think so."


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 7, 2009)

*downloads raw!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*EMILY! FUCK YES!*






Carnevil said:


> Fuck that Kazu doesn't need to be dressing like that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  Personally I'd like to see Kazu walk up to Simca after getting his regalia and be like "you going to talk shit to me now bitch, huh?  "Yeah I didn't think so."



I really don't get why you hate spitfire so much.

And say what you will about him, but his jacket's pretty cool, especially when it gets drawn all flamesque.

As for kazu telling off simca, if he cared about it at all he could just do it now. Anyone who isn't a retard (so simca may have some trouble) can tell that at least Kazu and IMO buccha as well aren't sidekicks to crow and agito anymore.

Sidekicks don't sharingan king level attacks or tank exploding mega fangs.


----------



## Mitzko101 (Dec 7, 2009)

wat was that for WINDWAKER!!






nuts


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2009)

My bad, i spoiler tagged it.

I just couldn't control my excitement.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 7, 2009)

This Emily/Obama crap is so stupid, doesnt add anything to the story and it's boring


----------



## Blade (Dec 7, 2009)

Kururu in web cam was


----------



## Carnevil (Dec 7, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spitfire was fine at the beginning then he just started to get on my nerves.
His jacket is alright.

I think it would have more impact if he fired up the Infinite Inferno while he said it.

Oh and for everybody's viewing pleasure.  Volume 27 cover.


----------



## sharpie (Dec 7, 2009)

Summary by Suarhnir at MH.


*Spoiler*: __ 




oyos

new chap is up, but i have to get to work so i'll make this really brief and probably wrong.

- emily and obama are still in each other's bodies. obama is exposing something about air treck

- konomi and ami are discussing the issue of the jammer and how they were able to convey info from the outside to ttt (using the hardlines)

- kururu is not finished with the storm regalia, realizes that ikki's a-ts are on the brink of falling apart due to the last trick in sleipnir's battle. ttt all come in to support kururu to help her finish in time (everyone donning their sc suits)

- rune informs kururu that the battle has begun in the tower. kanon is attacking ringo with his guitar weapon (it creates soundwave-shockwave attacks)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2009)

DAMN YOU OBAMA!!!


----------



## Athrum (Dec 8, 2009)

Why is Kanon attacking Ringo? He's supposed to be neutral.


----------



## Carnevil (Dec 8, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Why is Kanon attacking Ringo? He's supposed to be neutral.



It'll be some lame reason like he was doing it to save Ringo because he loves her or something stupid like that.  I'm just hoping that Kiric hands him over to Gabishi.  Which begs the question where the fuck is the rest of SF?  If Rune knows something is going on why doesn't the rest of SF.


----------



## sharpie (Dec 8, 2009)

Better summary by Suarhnir:


*Spoiler*: __ 




oyos

here's a better summary of the chapter.

- so emily (in obama's body) is having a hard time trying to repeat what obama (in emily's body) says. all of the broken speech doesnt bother the hardcore gatherers for this speech though. sora is not too happy about this broadcast, and obama (in emily's body) takes over to convey how sick this planet is and how the ones to cause this serious illness is humans (relating them to a virus). emily (in obama's body) hates having to suffer through being in each other's body, which obama is fully taking advantage of. obama-emily hands it off to emily-obama again and says how there's a solution to the problems on earth, which in essence is air treck, and that there is a group of 'cruel' people who are trying to monopolize this (aka sora). basically, obama makes a ploy to make air treck and its technology a free/public resource

- at the factory, konomi is talking with ami and thanking her for sending the feed since their communication has been cut off due to the jammer. konomi commends ami's ability to send that stuff despite the jammer, and ami says that its just her forte (we see her jacked into a hardline public phone) and she further explains how it works... konomi realizes she should have expected nothing less from the team's no.1 hacker.

- kururu comes running over to konomi, freaking out konomi (and ami) since she wasn't even wearing her sc suit. kururu just is wondering if ami noticed anthing from ikki's a-ts (since ami watched the battle) since he did that trick. even though kururu knows that she did as much maintenence she could before the battle, she's worried that those parts are already at their limit and about to break apart (since she knows the extent of ikki's abilities; the parts are not able to keep up with ikki and eventually break). rune sneaks in and asks how long till the storm regalia is finished, and kana answers that they are still in the process of disassembling the rumble regalia parts. kururu is bummed since it probably won't be finished till tomorrow morning. konomi berates kururu for trying to do this by herself, and the rest of ttt offer their help (all donning their sc suits now). its only afterwards that they realize they've forgotten about rune (since he's a guy) and two members drag him off but rune says his last bit about how its good that they are hurrying this along because a battle has already started in the tower.

- in the shaft, kanon is strumming his a-t guitar weapon, and its soundwaves shoot out in an attack against ringo. it rips through the floor with ease (now we know why kanon was able to stop gabi and om when they attacked sora way back when). ringo evades and she questions kanon for his actions, which kanon only replies with him wanting to hear ringo 'sing out with her best scream'...

so kanon is doing one of three things that i can imagine, 1. he's hurting her so she can't compete thereby saving her life, 2. he's still pissed that ringo never took him as a tuner seriously (never getting a proper tuning for her regalia), 3. he's been on sora's side for some time and this was all part of sora's plan that he feels confident enough to take the rest of sf alone (since the real threat will be taken out, aka ringo). the obama/emily parts was a bit funny, and of course we get loads of helpings to fanservice from the ttt girls in their sc suits.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 11, 2009)

this

newest scanslation is out on mangafox


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2009)

Obama/Omaha was fapping in Emily's body  Oh Barry


----------



## son_michael (Dec 11, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Why is Kanon attacking Ringo? He's supposed to be neutral.




he always felt like a bad guy to me, my guess is its this mentality


"if I can't have ringo then nobody can!"


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 12, 2009)

Chapter was kinda a bore but it does show something interesting might happen in the next couple of chapters


----------



## Athrum (Dec 21, 2009)

Ringo hotness in cover. She's still my fav after all this time.
Seems we were right about that Kanon crap, he was only playing with her, and gets hit in the balls for it xD


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 22, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> In American comic books, he has time to hang out with Spider-man.
> 
> Also new chapter seems to be somewhat of a bore.



Did they actually hang? IIRC they just fistbumped and then spidey dipped.

It's not like Obama is coming down in an attack chopper and tearing a new asshole into Osborn/Electro/doc ock/etc.

Although that would be all kinds of awesome...


----------



## Carnevil (Dec 22, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> In American comic books, he has time to hang out with Spider-man.
> 
> Also new chapter seems to be somewhat of a bore.



Yeah but that was a one issue with Spiderman trying to stop the Chameleon from screwing up the swearing in of President Obama.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 22, 2009)

I really don't care for all this Obama shit. I just want Emily back in her own body and for her to kick ass again. 

And O!g needs to stop stalling and just bring on the goods. >_>


----------



## Gabe (Dec 22, 2009)

looks like an interesting chapter


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2009)

Obama IS Superman in an alternate universe.  You thought "Yes, We Can" was just for show?


----------



## Austeria (Dec 22, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Obama IS Superman in an alternate universe.  You thought "Yes, We Can" was just for show?


Is he like Shazam? Is that his mantra? :amazed


----------



## Carnevil (Dec 22, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Obama IS Superman in an alternate universe.  You thought "Yes, We Can" was just for show?



Well since he's in Emily's body wouldn't that make him Supergirl?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

No.  That'd make him Kazu's bitch.  Kazu answers to Ikki.  Ikki by default controls the world!


----------



## Grep (Dec 24, 2009)

Ikki is gonna shit on people when he finally has a good pair of ATs. And it looks like Ringo got all sad and in goodbye mode with Ikki way too soon. But who knows OG could be a dick and kill her off. But I doubt it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, one of the main things I wanted to see on AG was the Flame, Fang and Storm Regalia all highlighted on the one page. 

The carrier could be the setting...


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 28, 2009)

what do they need Ringo for? im trying to understand this chapter on the need for Ringo.

i though ikki had what he wanted with the others in making his regina and whatever else he needed.

ah i dont like this.   i think ikki needs a battle cry and it might be Ringo getting hurt or something.  shit,  i hope this doesnt need to any RingoxIkki moments.


----------



## sharpie (Dec 28, 2009)

Raw up from raw-paradise: *265 Raw*


----------



## Blade (Dec 28, 2009)

any other link?fuckin upload isn't workin


----------



## Athrum (Dec 28, 2009)

So Mikan is an Air Type too, Gale Road. Seems cool


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 28, 2009)

you can read japanese? can you provide a rough translate


----------



## Carnevil (Dec 28, 2009)

Summary by Suarhnir @ mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



- ringo is hesitant to go along, even with benkei reasoning it out (and showing her own resolve given what's happened to yoshi; she managed to get a broken piece of his glasses that she ties on). while ringo really wants to go, she thinks of more reasons to stay

- obama-emily talks about how the grav kids got aid from the previous president 'mosh' (i think this is the ag 'bush'). the 'mosh' family has stronger influence then the newly elected 'omaha' so he's trying to take matters into his own hands (coming out to japan and helping these teenage stormriders). he also explains that the aircraft carrier that genesis is using is the same as ttt's factory. in other words, the technology inside the factory/tower is being used on this aircraft carrier. also, comparing the old and worn factory, the technology on the ship is better, a ratio of 10 days work in the factory being done in merely 2 hours on the ship...

- ringo is still sticking with her duty as a part of sleeping forest and is going to stay. however, other ttt members bring in a hardline phone and hand it off to ringo... kiric is on the other end and he already knows that she wants to go the most, which confuses ringo at his acceptance of her going. this instantly pisses off mikan and demands that she should be able to go too if ringo is. kiric flat out denies mikan's request because she would be useless in that fight.

- mikan is getting more pissed about kiric's last comment. meanwhile, kiric continues talking with ringo and saying that kanon's actions were under his instructions and that she shouldn't blame him for attacking her (so it was kiric who planned to 'send ringo out'). mikan busts out a trick which hits everyone in the elevator. ume comments to herself at mikan's attack and the older sister's title of being the 'wind god'(fuujin) of sleeping forest, riding the "gale road" (kanji is wind burst).

- kiric rushes her and hits her with the phone receiver which immobilizes mikan for a moment (he was using the immobilizing vibration technique) and he tells her that nike will definitely be guarding the ship. he further explains that nike is a wind user just like her and would know the weakness of the wind tricks, as well as having taken the gem regalia from him. he hands mikan the phone and she's still silent when ringo is calling out to her... mikan thinks about the situation and the possible fate of ikki. she finally gives in realizing that ringo is really the only one who can help at that fight since the 'thorns' can cut apart the wind and smash the rocks (so the best road to take on nike's jade road is the sonia road?)


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 28, 2009)

Double page spread merged:


----------



## Blade (Dec 28, 2009)

epic


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 29, 2009)

so Ringo is going to fight Nike one on one?  or is it Ringo with a bunch of folks against Nike with assistance,  in order to help fight against him?


----------



## Carnevil (Dec 29, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> so Ringo is going to fight Nike one on one?  or is it Ringo with a bunch of folks against Nike with assistance,  in order to help fight against him?



I'm sure Koga will help after they're finished with the rest of Genesis.


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 29, 2009)

but if it is going to be Ikki and his crew,  then majority of Sleeping Forest has to lose.

well i dont think Ringo is a match for Nike or Sora,   so i wonder that Oh is planning.   it might be having someone close to Ikki getting really hurt and he unleashing a new level of power to help him get over Sora and Nike.

i really hope this is not coming cause it will be too common and predictable.   i thought Killik was needed to offset Sora while for the meantime Nike battle a couple of Sleeping Forest members to offset this but in the end it would of been Ikki and Co against Nike and Sora after huge pile of mess.

it could be Ringo and Ikki combining forces to defeat Sora.   still,  Sora likes to plan ahead.   so i hope he upsets these possible outcomes and give us something unexpected.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 29, 2009)

Carnevil said:


> Summary by Suarhnir @ mangahelpers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





thanks for the summary.

I like!!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Dec 30, 2009)

So I caught up to the latest AG chapters on one manga.

All I gotta say is...

O!G must be trippin' on acid. 

Compare the fight against Behemost vs. the fight against Sleipnir. 

Just unreal/excessive amounts of philosophical bullsh*t in the second fight.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 30, 2009)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> So I caught up to the latest AG chapters on one manga.
> 
> All I gotta say is...
> 
> ...



DUDE!!! WHERE HAVE U BEEN?!!!



x_danny_x said:


> but if it is going to be Ikki and his crew,  then majority of Sleeping Forest has to lose.
> 
> well i dont think Ringo is a match for Nike or Sora,   so i wonder that Oh is planning.   it might be having someone close to Ikki getting really hurt and he unleashing a new level of power to help him get over Sora and Nike.
> 
> ...



Mind you, Nike/Sora and the rest of the team arent on the battleship anymore, where Koga is headed. They're at the entrance of the tower awaiting their battle. So i dont think anyone has to worry bout fighting Nike or Sora yet


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd be pissssssssssssed if Ringo went after Ikki than stay and fight Sora.


----------



## Carnevil (Dec 30, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Mind you, Nike/Sora and the rest of the team arent on the battleship anymore, where Koga is headed. They're at the entrance of the tower awaiting their battle. So i dont think anyone has to worry bout fighting Nike or Sora yet



Actually Nike is aboard the Aircraft carrier that is why Kiric is sending Ringo.
Link removed




Perseverance said:


> I'd be pissssssssssssed if Ringo went after Ikki than stay and fight Sora.



Umm why this is all part of Kiric's plan.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^ 
True,... well sora isnt, i know that for sure


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 31, 2009)

So Ringo and Ikki will possibly some other Koga members will face Nike.  seems to be unfair  for Nike fighting against all those possible fighters at once,  though it will show that he isnt all hype if it turns out that way.

but i got the feeling then since Ringo wants to face Sora, she will disobey Killik and suprise Sora possibly.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 31, 2009)

So at this point in time Ikki is apparently still waaaaayyy below Nike/Sora's level?

How's he supposed to win against them?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 31, 2009)

Ringo + Kazu are taking down Nike.  Spitfire will be avenged.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 31, 2009)

Austeria said:


> So at this point in time Ikki is apparently still waaaaayyy below Nike/Sora's level?
> 
> How's he supposed to win against them?


Storm Regalia. Over Road + Null Wind will give him a bit of an advantage against Nike's Wing Road-based tricks at least.

That, plus teamwork. Kogarasumaru's never been too shy about that.


----------



## Carnevil (Dec 31, 2009)

Austeria said:


> So at this point in time Ikki is apparently still waaaaayyy below Nike/Sora's level?
> 
> How's he supposed to win against them?



Ikki's storm stops Sora's wind entirely unless OG comes up with some excuse to make Sora immune.

Also this is a shonen manga the bad guy always has to be more powerful than the main character or it wouldn't be "dramatic."


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 31, 2009)

Well someone on another forum suggested this:



			
				GravityZero said:
			
		

> Well, Mikan has gorilla force. I'm expecting a lot.
> 
> So, as I speculated many months ago, Mikan is the Wind Rider for SF. This leave OM as SF's "Flame", meaning Lather Road is the current SF equivalent for Flame Road, since the Lather subreggy has to have descended from the Flame.
> 
> I suppose this also leaves Orca as Genesis' "Flame".




But if that is the case wouldnt that make a good opponent for Kazu, Orca?

Do people prefer a rematch between Orca and Agito? And do people want a Kazu vs Nike? Maybe if they face off now, it would sort of diminish the apprehension of their possible (probable?) fight in the final. After all there are more qualified opponents for Nike atm -  Ikki, Ringo, Aeon with Regalia...


----------



## Austeria (Jan 1, 2010)

SaiST said:


> Storm Regalia. Over Road + Null Wind will give him a bit of an advantage against Nike's Wing Road-based tricks at least.
> 
> That, plus teamwork. Kogarasumaru's never been too shy about that.


That's true. I feel like Mikan is probably underestimating Koga's teamwork and tendency to surpass predictions. Koga's members aren't that big of a deal individually but they really shine as a team.

It was weird to me that Mikan really had no faith in Ikki's ability (that mental image was pretty much Ikki being butchered at Nike's hands). But I think Kiric sending Ringo to Koga has more to do with her being a Thorn Queen than any doubts about Koga's abilities, as he really seems to trust them. Koga can really benefit by having someone with Ringo's abilities having the match up with Nike.

It just doesn't make sense at this point for Koga to be vastly inferior to Genesis. Then again, this is O!g so anything's possible I guess.



Carnevil said:


> Ikki's storm stops Sora's wind entirely unless OG comes up with some excuse to make Sora immune.
> 
> Also this is a shonen manga the bad guy always has to be more powerful than the main character or it wouldn't be "dramatic."


Honestly, Sora is kinda just hype at this point. We really haven't seen his abilities though I'm sure O!g is capable of pulling some moves out of Sora's ass that could stomp Ikki, despite Ikki seemingly having the road advantage.



Waking Dreamer said:


> But if that is the case wouldnt that make a good opponent for Kazu, Orca?
> 
> Do people prefer a rematch between Orca and Agito? And do people want a Kazu vs Nike? Maybe if they face off now, it would sort of diminish the apprehension of their possible (probable?) fight in the final. After all there are more qualified opponents for Nike atm -  Ikki, Ringo, Aeon with Regalia...


I wouldn't want a rematch, to be honest. I'd rather see other match-ups.

Though I feel like O!g will probably want to revisit Orca vs Lind.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Jan 1, 2010)

Where's Lind?


----------



## Blade (Jan 1, 2010)

Lind is trolled, he will never appear again


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 1, 2010)

Austeria said:


> That's true. I feel like Mikan is probably underestimating Koga's teamwork and tendency to surpass predictions. Koga's members aren't that big of a deal individually but they really shine as a team.
> 
> It was weird to me that Mikan really had no faith in Ikki's ability (that mental image was pretty much Ikki being butchered at Nike's hands). But I think Kiric sending Ringo to Koga has more to do with her being a Thorn Queen than any doubts about Koga's abilities, as he really seems to trust them. Koga can really benefit by having someone with Ringo's abilities having the match up with Nike.
> 
> It just doesn't make sense at this point for Koga to be vastly inferior to Genesis. Then again, this is O!g so anything's possible I guess.




doesnt it seem that Kiric feels the same way by sending Ringo? about not having faith on Koga and Ikki.  Or is it that he knows that her wanting to face Sora alone might just mean her death sentence and sentence her to face Nike with Koga.


How powerful is Ringo outside of the tower compared to Nike and Sora?

If it is Nike alone in that ship and against, Ringo, Kazu, and other Koga members,  how is he supposed to win against all those fighters against him?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carnevil (Jan 1, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> doesnt it seem that Kiric feels the same way by sending Ringo? about not having faith on Koga and Ikki.  Or is it that he knows that her wanting to face Sora alone might just mean her death sentence and sentence her to face Nike with Koga.
> 
> 
> How powerful is Ringo outside of the tower compared to Nike and Sora?
> ...



Ikki wasn't a match for Loki until his storm and even then he didn't beat Loki.  Loki quit the match to save Freya and he's small fish compared to Nike.  
It's not that Kiric doesn't have faith in them it's that this fight is time sensitive.  They only have a short amount of time to get passed Nike and save Rika.  So Kiric is sending the best person to help Koga fight Nike in the short amount of time they have.  Besides Ikki's A-T's are one the verge of breaking so he'll be out of the fight until Kururu builds the Storm Regalia.

We don't know how powerful Ringo is outside the tower most likely not a match for Sora outside the tower.  But she might be a good match against Nike since her Thorns can't cut through his defenses.

Nike isn't alone on the ship I believe that Koga is outnumbered at least 2 to 1.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 1, 2010)

hmm... yea Koga hasnt actually really overpowered a lot of powerhouses with the exception of say Akira, Orca, Donotores, Falko and maybe Rika. All the rest of the opponents they versed they manage to overcome through rules. 

The way Sora and Nike play (for keeps) can Koga's style atm beat them...?


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 4, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> Ikki wasn't a match for Loki until his storm and even then he didn't beat Loki.  Loki quit the match to save Freya and he's small fish compared to Nike.
> It's not that Kiric doesn't have faith in them it's that this fight is time sensitive.  They only have a short amount of time to get passed Nike and save Rika.  So Kiric is sending the best person to help Koga fight Nike in the short amount of time they have.  Besides Ikki's A-T's are one the verge of breaking so he'll be out of the fight until Kururu builds the Storm Regalia.
> 
> We don't know how powerful Ringo is outside the tower most likely not a match for Sora outside the tower.  But she might be a good match against Nike since her Thorns can't cut through his defenses.
> ...



So Ikki is that below Nike?  i always thought his equipment is below everyone else and he just needed a good improvement on his skates and he basically becomes the strongest fighter that ever wore ATs.


i always thought that Nike and Sora were at the same level of strength.  some people mention that he was above Sora.  i mean they are twins those two. 

also seems to me Sora is like a guy like the ones in Deathnote,  a chess stragedy tacticall guy.    i think Nike is going to be prepare against Ringo's thorns and some other guy will somehow get passed Nike to land a good shot.

something unexpected i think is going to happen.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 4, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> So Ikki is that below Nike?  i always thought his equipment is below everyone else and he just needed a good improvement on his skates and he basically becomes the strongest fighter that ever wore ATs.


Agito's battle level didn't really go up that much after he got the Fang Regalia. And he didn't just get better equipment, went through the same training the rest of Kogarasumaru did, and even got himself a new Fang.

There has been a lot of hype surrounding Ikki and his Regalia though. Sora didn't want him with the Bagram because he was worried about him becoming too powerful for him to control. There's been constant delays and teasing for over 10 volumes now.


----------



## Carnevil (Jan 4, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> So Ikki is that below Nike?  i always thought his equipment is below everyone else and he just needed a good improvement on his skates and he basically becomes the strongest fighter that ever wore ATs.
> 
> 
> i always thought that Nike and Sora were at the same level of strength.  some people mention that he was above Sora.  i mean they are twins those two.
> ...



Regalia may increase the riders power some but they're mostly for making it easier to access their roads IA.  Ikki's storm regalia will allow him to use his storm without relying on the others to help him.  It'll also probably give him access to a few more high level tricks but give him a huge boost in power probably not.  OG seems to be keeping the team dynamic when it comes to Koga.  I don't think OG will make Ikki so powerful that he has no need for the rest of Koga.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 4, 2010)

Now here's the question if they do manage to save Rika, do you think that they'll kill Nike or seemingly kill Nike and if so who will be Sora's partner for the rest of the tourney.


----------



## Blade (Jan 4, 2010)

AG volume 27 is ranked 20th on the japanese comic rank


----------



## Athrum (Jan 4, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well someone on another forum suggested this:



Both Orca and OM are Water not Flame. Genesis Flame is or was Aeon, while for SF's flame, well, we haven't seen the abilities of at least 2 of their kings so it's probably one of them.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 4, 2010)

Athrum said:


> Both Orca and OM are Water not Flame. Genesis Flame is or was Aeon, while for SF's flame, well, we haven't seen the abilities of at least 2 of their kings so it's probably one of them.



But the Flame Road was part of the original 8 Roads.

I think bandage-head-guy is the on the Rising Road while mech-girl is on the Over Road.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 4, 2010)

I think even with Ringo going with Koga, taking on Nike even if he is by himself is a very tough ask. The main problem being that besides his wind road, he can do gem road tricks, plus he has the Gem Regalia to amp them. So regardless of numbers, he can basically stop the movement of anyone on the battlefield he chooses. If he stops Ringo, he can waste the rest of Koga with wind road tricks. Even neglecting that, Nike is a very effective tank. He basically laughed off that combo trick from Spitfire and Aeon.


----------



## Grep (Jan 4, 2010)

SaiST said:


> Agito's battle level didn't really go up that much after he got the Fang Regalia. And he didn't just get better equipment, went through the same training the rest of Kogarasumaru did, and even got himself a new Fang.
> 
> There has been a lot of hype surrounding Ikki and his Regalia though. Sora didn't want him with the Bagram because he was worried about him becoming too powerful for him to control. There's been constant delays and teasing for over 10 volumes now.



Does Agito even wear his regalia though? For some reason I thought he didn't.

And the way I always took it as was not as much that the regalia made you stronger, but that it allowed you to fully use your road as it was built specifically for it. Also regalia would surely be able to withstand how rough Ikki can be on ATs.

Personally I think Ikki is going to own as soon as he gets his regalia.


----------



## Blade (Jan 4, 2010)

Austeria said:


> So at this point in time Ikki is apparently still waaaaayyy below Nike/Sora's level?
> 
> How's he supposed to win against them?




after 100 chapters ,he will be on their level ,simple


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 4, 2010)

BGtymin said:


> Does Agito even wear his regalia though? For some reason I thought he didn't.
> 
> And the way I always took it as was not as much that the regalia made you stronger, but that it allowed you to fully use your road as it was built specifically for it. Also regalia would surely be able to withstand how rough Ikki can be on ATs.
> 
> Personally I think Ikki is going to own as soon as he gets his regalia.



Well Im interested in seeing the Storm Regalias version of the Numberless Grappler. 

Actually Id also like to see what solo trick you can get from the Flame Regalia. Last time is was snuffed out before it could be shown...


----------



## Carnevil (Jan 4, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well Im interested in seeing the Storm Regalias version of the Numberless Grappler.
> 
> Actually Id also like to see what solo trick you can get from the Flame Regalia. Last time is was snuffed out before it could be shown...



Wouldn't it be hard for Ikki to use a wind trick inside his storm?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 4, 2010)

Well perhaps Ikkis "wind graveyard" is his regalia's signature move, though its pretty much a debuff, rather than something offensively powerful.

I just want to see how much he can wreak havoc with the Storm Regalia's power and how damaging the Flame Regalia can be too for that matter.

Nullifying wind tricks and reducing the battle between the Wind and Storm King into fisticuffs seems a bit anticlimactic.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 4, 2010)

BGtymin said:


> Does Agito even wear his regalia though? For some reason I thought he didn't.


Agito had Akira's Fang Regalia disassembled before Kogarasumaru's match with the White Wolf Clan, and integrated into his own A-T some time before their match with the original Sleeping Forest: [1]

He's used it twice since then: [1][2]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 4, 2010)

SaiST said:


> Agito had Akira's Fang Regalia disassembled before Kogarasumaru's match with the White Wolf Clan, and integrated into his own A-T some time before their match with the original Sleeping Forest: [1]
> 
> He's used it twice since then: [1][2]



Hmm...so is the Fang Regalia on the front wheels or the back? Or both?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 4, 2010)

You mean the core? Probably the back wheels like some of the others we've seen. Activating the Fang Regalia changes the entire A-T though, Akira's was the same way. Yoshitsune's Rumble Regalia was the only other Regalia that worked this way.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 4, 2010)

wonder what other abilities ikki will have when karuru finishes his relegas


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 5, 2010)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I think even with Ringo going with Koga, taking on Nike even if he is by himself is a very tough ask. The main problem being that besides his wind road, he can do gem road tricks, plus he has the Gem Regalia to amp them. So regardless of numbers, he can basically stop the movement of anyone on the battlefield he chooses. If he stops Ringo, he can waste the rest of Koga with wind road tricks. Even neglecting that, Nike is a very effective tank. He basically laughed off that combo trick from Spitfire and Aeon.



that is what i am thinking.   i believe if Ringo goes with whatever members of Koga,  they will be in for one big surprise.   maybe they will meet Sora instead.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 5, 2010)

So far DelRey has been doing a great job with this series, i've been buying all the volumes but...


WTF DELREY???


----------



## thefernus (Jan 6, 2010)

The price looks OK... the size of it all in one book, not so much...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmm decent chapter I wonder who else will be on the carrier other than Nike.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 6, 2010)

What the hell am I gonna do with a 650+ page tome?    It's a deal, but wowaweewha


----------



## sharpie (Jan 10, 2010)

Courtesy of Raw-Paradise: Air 266


----------



## SaiST (Jan 10, 2010)

lulz @ Caesar getting instantly demolished.

And what's up with Ringo's new A-T? She's using ball-rollers for the front wheels.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 10, 2010)

just saw the raw 

insta-raping


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 10, 2010)

SaiST said:


> lulz @ Caesar getting instantly demolished.
> 
> And what's up with Ringo's new A-T? She's using ball-rollers for the front wheels.



Yea, where exactly is the core going to be implemented? I certainly hope the Thorn Regalia Ver.2  and the Storm Regalia wont disappoint...!


----------



## sharpie (Jan 10, 2010)

summary by suarhnir


*Spoiler*: __ 




oyos

uuuuugh... this is slow. basic transitional filler stuff...

- ttt are loading onto the helicopters, benkei is taking her bike along too. kanon explains that here to the u.s. base will take 30 minutes by helicopter, and another 35 minutes from the base to the carrier by super sonic jet plane. kururu is examining the rumble regalia on board the helicopter. meanwhile, obama and emily are getting ringo dressed in new clothes... she is also donning new a-ts that have roller ball and heels with a space for a-t wheels but there aren't any. obama is still enjoying himself in emily's body with these cute outfits, but emily reprimands obama for taking advantage of her body.

- as ringo and kanon get seated for the ride, ringo thinks about how she (used to?) steal the school lunch leftovers to take home and have a meal (remember the noyamano household is just barely scraping by financially). she recalls mikan hating it and ran away once, rika had looked for her in the cold and forced mikan to come home. mikan had ran away because she didn't want to burden rika anymore though she made the excuse that she was 16 and old enough to live on her own, but rika wouldn't have it. just then, ikki shows up with some punks in tow. ikki is distracted by mikan, saying how it feels like its been a while since he last saw her and if he's just imagining seeing her, and the punks try to run off (ikki stops them regardless and gets the money from them). rika disciplines ikki for stealing from those punks, but kazu shows up next with some kids who had their money stolen from the earlier punks. the kids give 120 yen to ikki as a reward to which rika allows since its like money earned from work. ikki immediately buys hot coffee from the vending machine and hands it to rika, and says that her hands must be cold from searching for mikan the last 3 days. rika covers her embarassment by putting ikki into a head and arm lock. ringo also comments how they were just as much a family even if not related by blood, and how rika didn't go to high school just so she could make money to raise them. in the flashback, rika begs mikan to not destroy this happy life of hers (rika is happy having a family since her parents were never around much till they completely disappeared).

- just as the helicopter is leaving, caesar blocks their way riding atop another helicopter and in his "a-t armor sigma" but its easily ripped to shreds by ringo's thorn attack and it makes him hit the rotar blades and lose hair on top of his head. caesar and the helicopter crash. ringo states how pissed she is given the circumstances and since she's decided on going (no one will stop her).

so, are the a-ts she currently wearing just some spare a-ts for ringo to use? or are they her (soon to be) regalia design? and caesar is becoming more and more of such a useless character/bad guy... he's had his ass handed to him by agito/akito, orca, and now ringo. for a grav kid, he sure is pathetic... granted it was other grav kids and a (non-awakened) brain charger that beat him, well i guess caesar might have been the worst of the bunch...


----------



## Athrum (Jan 11, 2010)

Funny how ringo's boobs look saggy and perky at the same time.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 11, 2010)

I hate ringo.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 13, 2010)

can anyone tell me the power levels of each character.  sora & nike are said to be over 300.


what about everyone else


----------



## SaiST (Jan 13, 2010)

*Kogarasumaru:*
Agito - 122
Ikki - 117
Kazu - 89
Buccha - 68
Onigiri - 36
After the match with the Sabel Tigers, Agito was 88, Buccha was 22, and Kazu was 18. Ikki was 78 during Kogarasumaru's match with the White Wolf Clan.

*Sleipnir:*
Loki - 205
Thor - 174
Nottdagr - 147
Freya - 136
Jiggy - 71
*Behemoth:*
Sano _"Aeon Clock"_ Yasuyoshi - 82
Bandou _"Cyclops Hammer"_ Mitsuru - 78
Goshogara _"Hecatoncheire"_ Fuumei - 76
Mimasaka _"Gorgon Shell"_ Ryou - 72
What's odd, is that Black Flame said that Aeon was a 79 back when he stole the Flame Regalia from him. Either Black Flame's information was somehow outdated, or it was a current Read and Aeon had been weakened due to the injuries sustained from his fight with the Sora Bros...

And, as you mentioned, the Sora Bros. are over 300.

... Did I miss any? The whole Battle Level thing hasn't been used much in AG, thankfully.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 14, 2010)

so how come there have been alot of simca covers lately? but she hasnt appeared like in 200 chapters.

I miss the good old days when this was a sport manga.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 14, 2010)

SaiST said:


> *Kogarasumaru:*
> Agito - 122
> Ikki - 117
> Kazu - 89
> ...



Was Akira's ever mention?

Im curious to know what numbers Koga have after their last battle. Im sure the numbers represent the tricks already preformed rather than what youre currently capable of.  After Grand Fang Firebird and the "Null Wind" would some of Koags numbers reach over 200...?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 14, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Was Akira's ever mention?


100, if Kazu's read during Akira and Agito's clash of Fangs counts.

Agito was 99.


----------



## Carnevil (Jan 14, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Was Akira's ever mention?
> 
> Im curious to know what numbers Koga have after their last battle. Im sure the numbers represent the tricks already preformed rather than what youre currently capable of.  After Grand Fang Firebird and the "Null Wind" would some of Koags numbers reach over 200...?



Both tricks have already been performed during practice.  That's why Kururu had to fix Ikki's A-T's before they left.  Also neither trick is pulled off by a single person.  All the Grand Fang Firebird is, is Agito firing a grand fang and Kazu lighting it on fire.  Both tricks they do without any problem and have done before all they did was combine them.  With Ikki's "windless barrier" all he did was create one of the walls that was necessary for bouncing the firebird off of with Buccha creating the other wall.


----------



## Grep (Jan 15, 2010)

Well after seeing this I don't think any member of the 'family' will be killed, not even Ringo. I just can't see it happening anymore, even though I did back when Ringo 'gave up' being the number one supporter. I am really starting to think Ringo is the type of female character who makes difficult decisions that the other characters won't obey. Sort of like Rukia acting like she hated Ichigo so he wouldn't follow her, but we all know how that worked out.

My point, only what Ikki says matters :ho

Was funny to see Ikki how he was near the start of the story though. And what the fuck, does Ringo try to act less attractive on purpose? If she really wants Ikki she should let the hair down and put those titties on display. Not to get into AG pairing though. Cause it is obvious to anyone that Ikki is gonna end up with a harem


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey does anyone know what chapter it is  when Koga finds the hidden room in their school for their AT Base? Ive been looking but I cant find it at all...


----------



## SaiST (Jan 15, 2010)

Trick: 79, Waking Dreamer.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 16, 2010)

another hiatus or break.

just wtf?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 16, 2010)

Ah, forgot to mention that. Won't be seeing the next chapter 'til around the 8th of Febuary, if I remember correctly.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow... he's taking lots of breaks lately... nothing of substance is even happening atm. Haha, guess he needs to think up his next mindfuck.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 16, 2010)

Worst thing is, the way the last chapter ended; man I hate ringo lol.


----------



## Carnevil (Jan 16, 2010)

It takes time to look through wikipedia and google for physics he can butcher so he can explain his little tricks.  The last time OG took a break he came back with that lame bus bombing explanation for how Ikki created his storm.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 17, 2010)

nice to see ringo kicking ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> I miss the good old days when this was a sport manga.



You and me fucking both, man.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 20, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> another hiatus or break.
> 
> just wtf?



He just needs some more pot/coke break to write his stuff. 

It used to work before, but now, it seems that whatever he's smoking/snorting ain't doing much for his creativity.


----------



## Carnevil (Jan 20, 2010)

Immortal Flame said:


> He just needs some more pot/coke break to write his stuff.
> 
> It used to work before, but now, it seems that whatever he's smoking/snorting ain't doing much for his creativity.



His supplier cut him off so he's having a hard time finding the good stuff.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 20, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> His supplier cut him off so he's having a hard time finding the good stuff.



Or his supplier got caught and O!G is looking for a new one.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 27, 2010)

hey,... wat eva happen to the crow in ikki's head?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 27, 2010)

Buccha finally got his hands on it.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 27, 2010)

I probably missed it but how long will this break last again?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 27, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> hey,... wat eva happen to the crow in ikki's head?



I think it went off with Simca's sparrow...


----------



## Carnevil (Jan 27, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> hey,... wat eva happen to the crow in ikki's head?



OG probably came to his senses and realized that it served no fucking purpose in the manga so he removed it.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jan 28, 2010)

SaiST said:


> *Kogarasumaru:*
> Agito - 122
> Ikki - 117
> Kazu - 89
> ...



so OH!  takes battle damage into account after the fight?  very interesting

what about Sleeping Forest?


----------



## Galt (Jan 28, 2010)

I think it only tends to take permanent injuries into effect since the idea is that the READ measures one's run, and after a while of the rider being injured their run will show obvious differences from before.  Don't think we have numbers for Sleeping Forest, especially seeing as they still have two Kings whose names we don't even know yet.


----------



## swindleroz (Feb 1, 2010)

uh, how long is the break?


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 1, 2010)

swindleroz said:


> uh, how long is the break?



It'll be out next week.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 1, 2010)

I watched this anime about a week ago and I really liked it, I got 2 questions though.
1. What chapter do I continue at now? (Ikki just just did the Devil's 3030 jump)
2. Would anyone whose seen the anime and reads the manga recommended I just start over?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I watched this anime about a week ago and I really liked it, I got 2 questions though.
> 1. What chapter do I continue at now? (Ikki just just did the Devil's 3030 jump)
> 2. Would anyone whose seen the anime and reads the manga recommended I just start over?



1. chp 103 I think...

2. Id start over, you just dont get to appreciate the awesome art of the manga compared to the below average standard of the anime...

I mean I didnt even understand how cool the shadow designs were before I read the manga...


----------



## Austeria (Feb 1, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I watched this anime about a week ago and I really liked it, I got 2 questions though.


So people like you do exist. 

I found the anime horrible.



> 1. What chapter do I continue at now? (Ikki just just did the Devil's 3030 jump)
> 2. Would anyone whose seen the anime and reads the manga recommended I just start over?


Start over. Everything is better in the manga plus IIRC they changed some stuff in the anime.


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 1, 2010)

Austeria said:


> So people like you do exist.
> 
> I found the anime horrible.
> 
> ...



Agreed the anime sucked, they changed the entire beginning of the manga.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 2, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I watched this anime about a week ago and I really liked it, I got 2 questions though.
> 1. What chapter do I continue at now? (Ikki just just did the Devil's 3030 jump)
> 2. Would anyone whose seen the anime and reads the manga recommended I just start over?



I feel o so sorry for u... Anime was horrible. They made way to many changes to the story and removed some of the drama which was crucial to the story (lik how ikki's best friends started riding at's because they felt sorry for betraying him)

Only good thing that came out of the anime is the opening song


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 2, 2010)

Maybe I likeed the anime because I never red the manga? 
Hearing you all diss it so much gets me excited about starting the manga.


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 2, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Maybe I likeed the anime because I never red the manga?
> Hearing you all diss it so much gets me excited about starting the manga.



Just remember OG changes the entire manga halfway through.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 3, 2010)

^^^ not completely.. that is seriously debatable... it takes some crazy turns, but i dont feel it veered off to insane proportions


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 4, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ not completely.. that is seriously debatable... it takes some crazy turns, but i dont feel it veered off to insane proportions



Really it didn't veer off to insane proportions, going from a bunch of kids who ride motorized rollerblades.  To kids who ride motorized rollerblades that allow them to shoot tornados,energy waves,flames,lightning,bubbles, and a whole host of there things.  Not to mention two cheesy bad guys who strap women to over the top machines that look like they're straight out of the Saw movies, and want to take over the world for no apparent reason. 
Lets not forget the whole body switch thing with President Obama.  Oh and for good measure, A-T's have something to do with global warming.

Come on we read OG's stuff because he takes such insane turns.  I mean anybody who read TT before AG knew that OG was going to go off the deep end with the manga.  Hell that's what keeps me coming back besides the art, I want to see what crazy shit OG comes up with next.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> I feel o so sorry for u... Anime was horrible. They made way to many changes to the story and removed some of the drama which was crucial to the story (lik how ikki's best friends started riding at's because they felt sorry for betraying him)
> 
> Only good thing that came out of the anime is the opening song





No one gives a fuck about the shitty stories OG writes, it's all about the visual splendor. AG is not about the story, never has been. And it's been sucking for a long time.

I actually like the anime more because it focusses more heavily on riding than the manga has been for ages.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 4, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Maybe I likeed the anime because I never red the manga?
> Hearing you all diss it so much gets me excited about starting the manga.



You're gonna have a blast laughing at the insane turns that the story goes through. I do have to admit though that although I say WTF, the absurdity that is AG keeps me glued either way.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 4, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> Really it didn't veer off to insane proportions, going from a bunch of kids who ride motorized rollerblades.  To kids who ride motorized rollerblades that allow them to shoot tornados,energy waves,flames,lightning,bubbles, and a whole host of there things.  Not to mention two cheesy bad guys who strap women to over the top machines that look like they're straight out of the Saw movies, and want to take over the world for no apparent reason.
> Lets not forget the whole body switch thing with President Obama.  Oh and for good measure, A-T's have something to do with global warming.
> 
> Come on we read OG's stuff because he takes such insane turns.  I mean anybody who read TT before AG knew that OG was going to go off the deep end with the manga.  Hell that's what keeps me coming back besides the art, I want to see what crazy shit OG comes up with next.



That crap started off the bat
Since they introduced agito/akito, the story was crazy. Thats y i said it never really "veered". It was always insane. From buccha being a fat mess that can go super saiyan, to agito wit split personalities, to the fang regalia, the story always increased in its craziness. it never really took sharp turns... more lik insane dips in the direction it was already heading

Im not disagreeing that his story is ridiculous epic and crazy. Im juss sayin that its not lik we shouldnt have expected from the moment Ikki got jumped by a crew that was riding rollarblades that made them ride on walls


----------



## Mokuton1 (Feb 8, 2010)

i started to read this yesterday. (watched anime few weeks ago) omg spitfire and yoshitsune died 

reading chapter 264 now...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for raw


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 8, 2010)

no problem,  but man,  i thought we would have more Ringo and Koga against Nike confrontation but we get mainly something else.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2010)

lol, were they sexing in the raw?? 

nice


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 8, 2010)

From the looks of it Aeon is calling everybody to join forces against Sora.  Looks like a bunch of fodder to me.  Those fucks wouldn't last two seconds against Sora.  But we'll have to wait for the summary and translation.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay skimmed through raws and was treated to something I really would have not really cared about...not too surprised though...


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 8, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay skimmed through raws and was treated to something I really would have not really cared about...not too surprised though...



What not a big fan of the rape?  It was only a matter of time before it happened.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 8, 2010)

raws are okay


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 8, 2010)

Summary by Suarhnir @ mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



- we start off with some good ol' sex... seriously. some stormriders are passing through an area and find a panty on the ground and next you hear some screaming from a girl getting raped by a guy in a grid suit. the stormriders jump in to save her but in the moment they look away from her (to take on the grid suit guy) she attacks them with an injection and they get knocked out. apparently the girl and plaid suit guy are working together and were trying to sneak into a teams base.

- the team and base belong to mitsuru (cyclops hammer) and the notice the lack of communication with the stormriders they posted to guard outside...the pair of infiltrators are after mitsuru as per their orders, and as they progress further in, other stormriders attack but grid suit guy pops some pills and goes all hulk like and crushes the attacking stormriders.

- in the air with koga's escort, aeon is trying to pick up the transmission from ikki's device to listen to his conversation with paper airplane guy. unfortunately for him, aeon isn't getting anything, but looking over at ikki's plane he can see the two getting along. taeko is trying get aeon's attention and he finally answers her and points out the transmission to ikki is not working... taeko recalls getting the receiver back from ikki before they took off which pisses aeon off. aeon and taeko talk about how sleeping forest and koga are not the only ones who want to take down sora. aeon points out that what concerns ikki also concerns all riders. sora probably intends to take down any rider who even has the slightest possibility of becoming his enemy.

- back with mitsuru, he's laying waste to the grid suit guy turned hulk and even an attack by the girl with her "scorpion gift" (the syringe of hers) was stopped. seems like his muscle build and whatnot are what stopped her from injecting even though she pierced the needle in. mitsuru comments how he has the same genetic build as akira and effortlessly tosses her with his neck as she's hanging onto her syringe. mitsuru corrects himself and says that there's another person like him (he thinks of ikki). the intruding pair concede defeat and present a letter to him from their boss. turns out that aeon is the pair's boss and has called out to all the riders he knows (inuyama, gonzo, fuumei - the other ex-behemoth member, potemkin,falco, white fang geezers) but also remarks that he's selectively choosing those who can win against his minions since he doesn't want anyone to die in vain if they decide to help. (wtf!? aeon's lackeys attacked even the geezers and falco and they came out fine... for retired folk, they sure are tough). taeko wonders if everyone who passes will accept the call, but aeon is confident in their participation.

- mitsuru gets onto a hummer limo and is greeted by hanged man (who is happy cause he wants a drink but can't open the bottle). mitsuru is surprised that hanged man is helping ikki out, but hanged man says he could really care less about koga. hanged man is only interested in seeing sora losing face. mitsuru would also like to see that, and joins hanged man for a drink. aeon gives a smug face of confidence in his plan to gather other riders to help fight against sora (if not help koga).




I hope Falco shows up he'll be really useful.  Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch278.​rar


----------



## Athrum (Feb 9, 2010)

Mmm, im more curious on who's behind the Hanged Man mask.


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 13, 2010)

Lmao, now we know why OG took a break. there you go
  I was thinking physics but it was a medical thing he was googling.


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 14, 2010)

Magically Simca can walk again, hopefully this means she'll get in Nike's way and he'll kill her.  Also worst aircraft carrier ever if they got over head so easily.

Summary by Suarhnir @ mangahelpers

*Spoiler*: __ 




- ikki and kazu are directing the planes in some 'evasive' manuevers... and kazu wins the round of 5 in a row against ikki lol XD aeon and taeko comment about the boys' game and agito just makes fun of them saying how their antics are covering up how nervous they are about the upcoming battle. ikki doesn't take it lying down and asks why agito woke up if its not to steal nakayama's panty... agito gets pissed at ikki. aeon tries to offer some of his own singing to help but the others shoot that idea down

- buccha joins into the conversation and brings up some pertinent questions... like if the people on the aircraft carrier know what they are up to now. taeko gives her opinion which is probably not since they are using stealth planes. kazu wonders if buccha wants to bail, onigiri request to also bail if buccha is. buccha isn't saying that he's backing out, but he doesn't really understand military stuff well... and the likely possibility of being shot down by missles. buccha's scenario worries kazu and makes onigiri want to leave even more. taeko goes over some statistics on those missles actually hitting (62% accurate) but that only makes it worse for koga.

- paper airplane guy finally joins the conversation and states that the aircraft carrier won't pre-emptively attack koga because he's with them (paper airplane guy with koga), but he follows with how it is like that in movies which still makes kazu and onigiri pissed. paper airplane guy also mentions that its because of kaito and his men are coming along (how the hell are those helicopters keeping up with the stealth jet planes?)

- inside the ship, the satellite shows a storm building over the ship's vicinity. in the room where gorgon is kept, simca is struggling to stand (she's already in her a-ts as well). she knows the 'storm' is coming (though i think she's thinking of ikki). outside, koga arrives at the ship's location and nike is already on the deck and waiting.

so, i think that ringo will live but possibly injured from this fight when she gets there, and the one to die will be simca. though it does look like she'll be able to help out somehow now that she's not really confined to her wheelchair. i think kaito and his men will be just behind koga (they will join the fight after a few minutes) since i seriously doubt that those helicopters can keep up with the planes. it also looks like that whatever relevant info from paper airplane guy's talk with ikki will be revealed in a flashback way after this fight is over...


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 14, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I think it went off with Simca's sparrow...



most likely... wait it was a sparrow or swallow?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 21, 2010)

^^^ awesome! thanks dude!

EDIT:
268 scan is finally out: HERE


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 21, 2010)

269 looks like a badass chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing like O!G having Koga *F U*-ing everyone from the top of a supersonic jet landing on the carrier!

I like how he didnt subject Koga (and us) to fighting fodder soldiers. Ikki, Aeon, and Kazu go straight for Nike trying to triple-team him! Problem is though how are they going to try and get around Nue?

Also, do we see Nue's avatar?


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 22, 2010)

I really like this manga..I just feel it deviated somewhat from its original path.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 22, 2010)

268 was kinda good, finally arriving at the carrier. exzellent fight is upon us.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

Nuel is on, well we are gonna see interesting fight for sure, also i liked how Agito stopped them for not attacking Nike (seriously his action was smart,otherwise they would be k.o, from the 1st hit)overall very good chap


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 22, 2010)

Summary by Suarhnir @  mangahelpers


*Spoiler*: __ 



-so one plane is going in to land, the military guys are waiting on the side with their guns ready to shoot after the plane stops. just as its about to touch down, you see all of koga with aeon on the the one plane (doing the usual 'bu-korosu' chant). the military guys are still holding, and the plane lands... but they are instantly confused because koga is no longer on it, only paper airplane guy who is surrendering from the cockpit. turns out that the team was an illusion made be aeon and kazu.

-the military guys aren't able to stop koga, and ikki, kazu, and aeon (who are zooming past everyone) make a beeline for nike. however, they are stopped by agito, who fangs them (aeon being the only one to evade in time)... agito was the first to notice the wires and was stopping the 3 from falling into the trap. nike was actually an illusion (hallucinatory image) made by nue.

-nue covers the deck with his wires, and electrifies the crew (to get them out of the way) justifying that the crew isn't really involved in "their fight' (between koga and genesis). nue then tells them where rika is (at the core area of the ship). ikki give nue the chance to switch sides but nue states that ikki isn't able to carry the weight of the sky by himself (in other words, nue is choosing the side of genesis/sora)


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

Nuel is a fuckin bitch?nevermind he is gonna have his ass handed by Ikki


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 22, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> Nuel is a fuckin bitch?nevermind he is gonna have his ass handed by Ikki



Oh don't worry Nue will fight for a few then Ikki will do something and Nue will be like "i didn't see it before you're the one" then he'll put Ikki's balls in his mouth and the fight will end.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 22, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> I really like this manga..I just feel it deviated somewhat from its original path.



It never seemed like it deviated too much to me. It always was a fight manga and started off with ppl who could float in the air wit rollarblades. so it jus progressively got more insane that it already was


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 22, 2010)

Nuel? who the fck is Nuel?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 22, 2010)

^^^ different translations use nuel instead of nue.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Nuel? who the fck is Nuel?



Nue i meant, whaz the prob?i just read it in some scans as Nuel and sometimes i call him like that,lol


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 22, 2010)

no no I srsly mean who is he? plz show pics because I cant recall someone with that name.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

Ch.261

this brat is Nue


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 23, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> this
> 
> this brat is Nue



ouuu, he looks ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) enough. Is he the dude that used children as puppets? a wannabe sasori wearing jacket?

fkin ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I hope he dies.

I wanna see simca and gorgon, maybe Nike will try to use simca as hostage when things look bad for the fkin twat.


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2010)

The little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is the thunder king who can use illusions and yeah the one who used the children as puppets as well, he will die

Nike was illusion made by Nue btw, if the real appears then things are gonna be very heated for sure


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 23, 2010)

so where is the real nike shoe?
thunder king will be worth S*** against the beast, storm and fire.
BTW the stupid mercs with guns could end everything pretty fast, why dont Aeon's plank lady shoot missiles or something at them to blast em.

Or why not using the gravity attack to pull their guns to the ground like back then after defeating behemoth?

Also whats up with gorgon? I know shes pretty hawt but what is she gonna do? or more like why did they putted her in there?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 23, 2010)

Im sensing a bit of distaste for the little Thunder King...why so?

Do you guys find short people that annoying...? lol


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Im sensing a bit of distaste for the little Thunder King...why so?
> 
> Do you guys find short people that annoying...? lol



lol no, if we go by that Hiei from yuyuhakusho is short too but he is miles more badass from Nue, no prob at all, it's the preference, it's simple


----------



## Gabe (Feb 23, 2010)

looks like a good chapter wonder what ringo and her group is up to


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 23, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> lol no, if we go by that Hiei from yuyuhakusho is short too but he is miles more badass from Nue, no prob at all, it's the preference, it's simple



Okay, just curious...since Nue has only been in half a battle I wondered how he can come to tick people off already. Or is it the fact that he is going to try and solo Koga + Aeon Clock?

Im actually interested to see what Nue can do, I remember how Ikki and Nue were dissing each other when they first meant. 

Chapter 33 RAW
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Of course Nue would have obliterated them team then! - but now that Ikki has shown to be able to handle a regalia I want to see the continuation...



NAM said:


> looks like a good chapter wonder what riku and her group is up to



Whos Riku?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay, just curious...since Nue has only been in half a battle I wondered how he can come to tick people off already. Or is it the fact that he is going to try and solo Koga + Aeon Clock?
> 
> 
> 
> Whos Riku?



i messed up ringo, i was thinking of something else. weren't they going to the same place as ikki group is going to soras ship or i miss understood the past chapters with her.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 23, 2010)

NAM said:


> i messed up ringo, i was thinking of something else. weren't they going to the same place as ikki or i miss understood the past chapters with her.



Okay then, shes probably getting her regalia installed and maybe tuned by Kanon (homewrecker ) on the chopper.


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 23, 2010)

NAM said:


> i messed up ringo, i was thinking of something else. weren't they going to the same place as ikki group is going to soras ship or i miss understood the past chapters with her.



She's still about 45 to 50 minutes away from the ship.  It'll take 30 minutes to get to the military base where a jet is waiting to take them to the ship which is another 35 minutes away.  Depending on how long Koga was in the air before they left.


----------



## Raymond Agustin (Feb 27, 2010)

Hahaha, that was badass the Middle Finger Scene made me laugh soo hard.


----------



## swindleroz (Feb 28, 2010)

ohmaigud, nue went super saiya  HERE 
anyway, good chapter.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2010)

So kazu is the best suited to taking down Nue, but Ikki will face him.

Of course.


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 28, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> So kazu is the best suited to taking down Nue, but Ikki will face him.
> 
> Of course.



Just wait I predicted that he will be sucking Ikki's balls by the end of the battle.  I do love that Ikki can apparently hear messages that only a tuner can hear.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> Just wait I predicted that he will be sucking Ikki's balls by the end of the battle.  I do love that Ikki can apparently hear messages that only a tuner can hear.



Of course he can. He's Ikki.

I really just want Nike to kill Simca, and then tell Nue that he's implanted bombs inside each of his children, so that if he doesn't fight Ikki to the death they will all die. 

Fuck Simca's bullshit diplomacy.


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 1, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Of course he can. He's Ikki.
> 
> I really just want Nike to kill Simca, and then tell Nue that he's implanted bombs inside each of his children, so that if he doesn't fight Ikki to the death they will all die.
> 
> Fuck Simca's bullshit diplomacy.



It's funny Simca trying to be all clever by singing the message.  Like somehow that's going to keep it a secret.  Apparently she's forgotten about Sora's tuner.  Another example on why she's really not Kiric's sister.  Can't wait to see Nike walk in on her and all Koga hears is her scream over the intercom.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 1, 2010)

Simca. 



Fuck the Simca haters.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 1, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> So kazu is the best suited to taking down Nue, but Ikki will face him.
> 
> Of course.



I feel your pain.


Also in before Ikki reclaims the Flame Regalia.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 1, 2010)

looks lie an interesting chapter


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Simca.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Simca haters.



^^^^^^
I second this

FUCK Simca Haters!:


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2010)

Simca has fans? Wow, who knew?

I used to like her, back when she was being cool and manipulative. Now she's just an Ikki fanboy, so I kind of just want her to die now before she loses whatever dignity she has left.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 1, 2010)

Nuel is an asshole he must die


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 1, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Simca has fans? Wow, who knew?
> 
> I used to like her, back when she was being cool and manipulative. Now she's just an Ikki fanboy, so I kind of just want her to die now before she loses whatever dignity she has left.



Yeah Simca has fans they're also extremely fucking delusional.  Most Simca fans believe she can and will fight Ringo.  They ignore things like this. Ch15
Simca gets my ire mostly for betraying the greatness that is Kiric and for being an embarrassment to his bloodline.  Worst twin development ever, seriously I've never seen a more one sided twin development.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 1, 2010)

i never really liked simica either i have always liked ringo more.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 1, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> *Simca has fans? Wow, who knew?
> *
> 
> I used to like her, back when she was being cool and manipulative. Now she's just an Ikki fanboy, so I kind of just want her to die now before she loses whatever dignity she has left.




ofcourse, every character has them, no matter how big or small the fandom is. This applies to any other manga out there also.



Carnevil said:


> Yeah Simca has fans they're also extremely fucking delusional.  Most Simca fans believe she can and will fight Ringo.  They ignore things like this. Ch15
> Simca gets my ire mostly for betraying the greatness that is Kiric and for being an embarrassment to his bloodline.  Worst twin development ever, seriously I've never seen a more one sided twin development.



please just stfu.


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 1, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> please just stfu.



Kids Say the Darndest Things.

Summary by Suarhnir @ mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-nue's kids move in to attack koga who are all disguised as hideous creatures. however, koga is unphased by such tactics... onigiri is so honed in pervertedness that not only does he stop one attack/illusion, he strips most of the poor little girl's clothes... kazu points out that each of them are gonna have their underwear stripped off as well, a rather frightening prospect for the kids (especially the girls). ikki states that the difference of this time and the time they first met at the cemetery is that koga isn't gonna hold back (to save rika). aeon uses a time trick to remove the illusions off the kids and he points out that the natural enemy to electricity is 'temperature' aka flames... there's a bit of physics explanation about this as well

-aeon, says that kazu is best suited to facing nue on his own... kazu wonders why he's gonna be left to face nue, but aeon points out that they are pressed for time... taeko comes in to support kazu with some device. nue admits to koga being different since the first time they met... after a bit more exchange in words, nue attacks but taeko and kazu stop him before he gets to ikki. nue asks again if ikki's able to carry all of it (becoming sky king/changing the a-t world...) and ikki replies that he's more concerned in getting to rika.

-suddenly simca's voice is heard throughout the ship, aeon and ikki recognizing it. simca's song carries a hidden message that only other (potential) tuners can make sense out of... most of nue's kids sing back in response. ikki says that all of them should stay back (ikki is gonna face nue and the rest will go on to clear a path for ikki to get to rika)

so simca's first move is giving ikki 'advice' on what to do... looks like there's still a chance for ikki to 'win over' nue, which will reduce genesis' numbers again (and lose their last king with regalia that isn't the takeuchi brothers). this also means that simca doesn't need to move around much if she can communicate like that. guess she'll either be holing up in there until someone gets to her, or nike who might get pissed after a certain point and choosing to at least shut her up...


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> Kids Say the Darndest Things.
> 
> Summary by Suarhnir @ mangahelpers.



oh yes kids... you are so mature and grown up.


So says the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that joined a forum dedicated to a manga that he hates, just to prove he's hatred towards a fictional character.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 2, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> oh yes kids... you are so mature and grown up.
> 
> 
> So says the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that joined a forum dedicated to a manga that he hates, just to prove he's hatred towards a fictional character.



So says the guy on the same forum.


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 2, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> oh yes kids... you are so mature and grown up.
> 
> 
> So says the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that joined a forum dedicated to a manga that he hates, just to prove *his* hatred towards a fictional character.



Fixed it for you.

Oh and please I have some gay friends so I don't take kindly to homophobia.
I also never said I hated AG.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 2, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> oh yes kids... you are so mature and grown up.
> 
> 
> So says the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that joined a forum dedicated to a manga that he hates, just to prove he's hatred towards a fictional character.





Carnevil said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> Oh and please I have some gay friends so I don't take kindly to homophobia.
> I also never said I hated AG.




I think its time for teck's secret weapon:

*Spoiler*: __ 



And make sure you see 2:48-3:00
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYLsyNBnE5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 2, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> I think its time for teck's secret weapon:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You win.  The mouse on the frog was cute.

Alright if I upset somebody because I made fun of Simca I'm sorry.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> So says the guy on the same forum.


 wtf does that even mean?


----------



## p0l3r (Mar 2, 2010)

I havnt read this manga in a while have they started the tourny yet? I stopped reading the manga when obama switch bodies with that girl.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 2, 2010)

p0l3r said:


> I havnt read this manga in a while have they started the tourny yet? I stopped reading the manga when obama switch bodies with that girl.



WE WILL NEVER TELLLLLLL!!!
You must read and find out... its gets crazier and crazier


----------



## p0l3r (Mar 2, 2010)

Ohh nice so its worth to read then?  Maybe ill start reading it again =/


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 2, 2010)

p0l3r said:


> Ohh nice so its worth to read then?  Maybe ill start reading it again =/



As long as you're willing to put up the terrible plot and the incredible amount of garystuing from Ikki...Yes its worth the read.

Art's always cool, Agito and Kazu do some awesome stuff, and buccha has a very slight mooment of glory.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 2, 2010)

^^^ YAY BUCCHA!!! FREAKING FINALLY!!!


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 2, 2010)

Watch OG kill Buccha in the upcoming battle with Nike.  Think about it once Ikki gets his regalia Buccha won't be needed for Ikki's storm.  OG has also seen fit to not develop him any further than he has.  I mean he was riding before all of Koga except Agito and they've all surpassed him.  If they fight Sora in the final battle he really won't be needed in that fight either.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 2, 2010)

if kazu is the perfect match for nue, why is ikki gonna fight him solo? and now ikki has the potential to be a tuner? what?


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 2, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> if kazu is the perfect match for nue, why is ikki gonna fight him solo? and now ikki has the potential to be a tuner? what?



This explanation is from Suarhnir @ mangahelpers.


> well technically the song is like a bird call/talk, and ikki has an affinity with birds to the point of understanding them... so he's able to pick up on the message simca is sending as well. you see ikki's ability to understand other birds early in the manga... when kuu was still in every other chapters before disappearing to who knows where



As to why Ikki is fighting Nue because how dare a big fight involve somebody other than the main character.  But I expect some bullshit about how Ikki is the only one that can truly teach Nue about flying or some shit like that.  Expect Nue to change sides after this fight.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2010)

Kazu appeared in Beelzebub this week.


----------



## Blade (Mar 2, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> This explanation is from Suarhnir @ mangahelpers.
> 
> 
> As to why Ikki is fighting Nue because how dare a big fight involve somebody other than the main character.  But I expect some bullshit about how Ikki is the only one that can truly teach Nue about flying or some shit like that.  *Expect Nue to change sides after this fight.*



It'll be awful and fail


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 2, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> This explanation is from Suarhnir @ mangahelpers.
> 
> 
> As to why Ikki is fighting Nue because how dare a big fight involve somebody other than the main character.  But I expect some bullshit about how Ikki is the only one that can truly teach Nue about flying or some shit like that.  Expect Nue to change sides after this fight.


thanks for telling me that, it wouldve been ridiculous for ikki to suddenly be a tuner. i just hope that there are a few more king class riders on the ship. for the rest of the team.

now didnt nue only stay with genesis to keep those kids safe? i forget.


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 2, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> thanks for telling me that, it wouldve been ridiculous for ikki to suddenly be a tuner. i just hope that there are a few more king class riders on the ship. for the rest of the team.
> 
> now didnt nue only stay with genesis to keep those kids safe? i forget.



More ridiculous then him magically understanding birds.

Nue is with Genesis because Sora promised to give his kids a better life.  Nue wants a world where his children don't have to hide.  With Sora in charge that gives gravity children the power.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 2, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> More ridiculous then him magically understanding birds.
> 
> Nue is with Genesis because Sora promised to give his kids a better life.  Nue wants a world where his children don't have to hide.  With Sora in charge that gives gravity children the power.



the birds actually make more sense. with the number of times people talk about ikki and his "wind", i figured that after he fell off the tower and was saved by the giant six winged crow he became magical. 

why do they have to hide in the first place?


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 2, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> the birds actually make more sense. with the number of times people talk about ikki and his "wind", i figured that after he fell off the tower and was saved by the giant six winged crow he became magical.
> 
> why do they have to hide in the first place?



Oh god don't remind me of that stupid giant bird thing.  Perhaps the dumbest thing I've ever seen in manga.

Well think about it they're different then normal humans superior in someways.  Think about how we treat each other we have people who kill people because they're black or gay or other stupid shit.  How do you think people would treat them if they found out they're genetically engineered test tube babies?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 2, 2010)

what is sora going to be about it?


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 2, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> what is sora going to be about it?



If Sora gains the sky regalia he gains control over all A-T technology including most military weapons.  Doing so would pretty much give him an army and give gravity children control of the world.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2010)

I have seen more dumb things on that manga , than a giant crow thing.

It would be cool if the birds came to help in the last battle, just like in the lord of the rings.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 2, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> Watch OG kill Buccha in the upcoming battle with Nike.  Think about it once Ikki gets his regalia Buccha won't be needed for Ikki's storm.  OG has also seen fit to not develop him any further than he has.  I mean he was riding before all of Koga except Agito and they've all surpassed him.  If they fight Sora in the final battle he really won't be needed in that fight either.



HOW DARE U!!! YOU TAKE THAT BACK NOA! 
.... do i hate to admit it, u could be right and that isnt a absurd prediction but actually a very huge possibility


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 2, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> HOW DARE U!!! YOU TAKE THAT BACK NOA!
> .... do i hate to admit it, u could be right and that isnt a absurd prediction but actually a very huge possibility



What's annoying is OG felt the need to develop a waste of paper like Onigiri instead of Buccha.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 3, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> What's annoying is OG felt the need to develop a waste of paper like Onigiri instead of Buccha.



HEY!  i actually feel onigiri is a needed part of Koga ... he adds SOME humor/balance to the insanity in Koga, so instead of a group of kings (seeing that they all were or are kings at one point) theyre a group of kool friends... though i do agree that too much space has been wasted on him and could been used on buccha


----------



## blueblip (Mar 3, 2010)

^Seconded. Onigiri is the only character that reminds us where AG started off from. 

Buccha too, but fuck him, he's black and fat. And from the way he's treated, I think OG hates fat, black people.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 3, 2010)

blueblip said:


> ^Seconded. Onigiri is the only character that reminds us where AG started off from.
> 
> Buccha too, but fuck him, he's black and fat. And from the way he's treated, I think OG hates fat, black people.



Agreed! he's never had an awesome spotlight. whenever he's shined, its either only been momentarily (during ikki's storm in this past arc) or he's been trampled (cube battle). Wat really upsets me, during the latter arc, spitfire praised him, implying that he had king-like potential, yet at the end of EVER SINGLE battle, he's knocked out and some1 goes off bout how he "had a good fight".

BOGUS!!! I WANNA SEE BUCCHA PWN LIK THE REST OF KOGA!


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 4, 2010)

After reading the translation it's a guarantee that Nue will join Koga after the fight.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 8, 2010)

Air Gear 270 scan finally out! w00t w00t!


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2010)

Its alrite, 

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf blubble gum crisis?
Arent those from sleeping forest?
FFS... Ringo, sending her minions to kill Ikkis friends, crush and now sabotaging the mission?


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 8, 2010)

A more complete summary by Suarhnir.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-ikki is having a hard time avoiding the wires, and nue's trick is called 'lightning spider net'. nue's teammates are cheering from the sidelines, but just as ikki is about to be snared, he repels the wires using the wind~ ikki infers to black burn being nue's father (without saying his name...), as he compares nue's spider net to black burn's spider net...

-aeon is not happy with how they are going about their rescue mission, and agito calls him on it (adding that's why aeon's will never be 'king' material). buccha adds that you don't really get ikki until you've fought against him... and you end up finding the desire to fly - not with the body (aka finding freedom for yourself, not just with a-ts).

- back to ikki and nue... ikki is kicking down nue and telling him what he wants him to say when asking for forgiveness... nue's teammates are laughing since ikki is only beating up a doll. nue snuck up on ikki, pointing out how he's a newbie king without any regalia...

-the rest of koga is still going through the ship, but they haven't reached the core yet... aeon tries to keep his cool in saying that the path they're on is the shortest route. agito stops the group, noticing the mark he had placed earlier on a pipe... he's now aware that they are going in circles and that they are likely to be within the enemies' "run". kazu looks at the pipe and touches it, but its soft... agito suggest they look for the exit of this maze where they will likely find the boss (like in a game). they keep moving along but kazu was unable to follow... kazu is caught in the enemy's trap by the big guy and merlin and morrigan..

air gear is going on break and will return in issue 17


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2010)

u gotta be kiddin me.... ANOTHER FRIGGIN BREAK?!

Just wtf is goin on with OG?
we need he's fanmail adress.

EDIT:
Anyone knows where to read the Air Gear Coca Cola Special?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 8, 2010)

kazu went out like a bitch.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2010)

it sucks that there will be another break


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> kazu went out like a bitch.



If that's really all he's gonna do in this battle I might just drop this manga.

Or at least, drop this manga, excluding chapters that actually highlight someone other than Ikki. Which is probably only about 10% of the manga.


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 9, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> If that's really all he's gonna do in this battle I might just drop this manga.
> 
> Or at least, drop this manga, excluding chapters that actually highlight someone other than Ikki. Which is probably only about 10% of the manga.



Don't worry he'll get out of the attack by Bubblicious.  Like I said he'll probably end up separated and have to fight Bubblicious and he'll meet up with the others after their fights.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 9, 2010)

Kazu always starts his fights out like a bitch, just how ikki always boast before fights.


----------



## Blade (Mar 9, 2010)

Fuck the fuckin breaks ffs, wtf

now i was ready to praise the chap, but this this shit ruined it all


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> Don't worry he'll get out of the attack by Bubblicious.  Like I said he'll probably end up separated and have to fight Bubblicious and he'll meet up with the others after their fights.



Yea probably. It's still lame though.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 9, 2010)

it seems like OG has a habit of putting charaters with plenty of character development and potential (kazu, buccha) in the background, and giving a lot of screen time to the bland generic characters (ikki).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> it seems like OG has a habit of putting charaters with plenty of character development and potential (kazu, buccha) in the background, and giving a lot of screen time to the bland generic characters (ikki).



astute observation, sir 

Although Buccha has it much worse than Agito and Kazu.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 9, 2010)

What's a Buccha? I fergit. :B


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 9, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> it seems like OG has a habit of putting charaters with plenty of character development and potential (kazu, buccha) in the background, and giving a lot of screen time to the bland generic characters (ikki).



Welcome to the wonderful world of an OG manga.


----------



## Blade (Mar 10, 2010)

u mad guyz?


----------



## Madam Mizukage (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey does anyone know if skates that look anything like the kind in Air Gear actually exist?


----------



## sharpie (Mar 21, 2010)

Summary by suarhnir at MH:


*Spoiler*: __ 




oyos

omfg... nike finally is shown being a complete fail of a pervert lol~ this quality is crap so i can barely make out what's being said...

- sora is doing something with his cybernetic legs and the clock tower signals out the time? in regards to the shutters. kiric, is in his library and mikan comes over stating the obvious of how their battle is in 2 hours. she asks kiric something, but kiric clarifies something... the other sf members convene in the library and discuss something

- on the aircraft carrier, nike approaches rika to show her some video feeds... but he pulls up the wrong file and you see pics of simca instead which doesn't do anything to impress rika. even nike is embarrassed at this and had meant to show the feed of nue and ikki fighting (note that the clip is from earlier in the fight). nike says that its simply a test (ikki's fight against nue?) which rika asks what if koga passes this 'test' and nike is amused at her optomistic query... nike clarifies that this 'test' is gonna be against 58 grav kids (i'm assuming that he is including nue's kids which i would guess account for 15-ish of that number). at this point rika is stunned.. the rest i can't really make out...

-sora is finished touching up his legs and pyon talks with him about it...

to be clear... rika is still in the line of fire to those drills and cutters. nike is standing in front of her because there's still a gap between. he has not stopped the device nor moved her out of the way. it also seems like rika is not on sora's side from her reactions... there seems to be something up with kiric that the other grav kids are worried about (not too sure on this). i'll post a new summary when a better quality turns up


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 26, 2010)

Just finished reading the chapter.

I can't believe Rika is so stupid


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 26, 2010)

good grief.. it looks like OG plans on drawing this out for a long, long time.


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2010)

Jigsaw(Sora) is one of the most true villains i've ever seen, he has the attitude ,the personality, the whole package of the hated mastermind villain(good job OG)


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 26, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What do you mean, his arrogance...?
> 
> As a villain hes pretty cool! He's got a well-rounded personality an actual back story and the dudes just capable with monstrous ass-whoppin potential!
> 
> WITHOUT the author dropping some unexplainable haxx shit all over him.



I guess i still feel betrayed after the way he treated Ikki


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol, people reading into AG's story.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 26, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> I guess i still feel betrayed after the way he treated Ikki



Well Im one of the few who arent Ikki haters and I was cut as as anyone could be at Sora's betrayal!

But thats what makes the final battle between Ikki and Sora all the more justified. Idk...Sora will be left standing in the battle against SF, Koga will be left standing against Genesis. 

In the end it will be the Wind vs Storm and when the shit hits the fan - it'll all be personal! 

The connection between the protagonist and the antagonist is made before your eyes over several arcs - and actually means something!  Better than pulling some ass pull connection in one chapter...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 26, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well Im one of the few who arent * Ikki haters *and I was cut as as anyone could be at Sora's betrayal!
> 
> But thats what makes the final battle between Ikki and Sora all the more justified. Idk...Sora will be left standing in the battle against SF, Koga will be left standing against Genesis.
> 
> ...



such people exist?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 26, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> such people exist?



Im an anomaly...

Dont make me pull out my Ikki set!


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> such people exist?



Who hates Ikki?


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 26, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> In the end it will be the Wind vs Storm and when the shit hits the fan - it'll all be personal!
> 
> The connection between the protagonist and the antagonist is made before your eyes over several arcs - and actually means something!  Better than pulling some ass pull connection in one chapter...



So OG is going for the most cliched of all manga endings OMG say it ain't so.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 26, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> So OG is going for the most cliched of all manga endings OMG say it ain't so.



lol. That and 97% of every other shounen action manga!

At least I know Air Gear will shit on everyone other one of them in presentation and art - Thats all O!G has ever really promised...


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 26, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> lol. That and 97% of every other shounen action manga!
> 
> At least I know Air Gear will shit on everyone other one of them in presentation and art - Thats all O!G has ever really promised...



That's one thing we can all agree on OG won't beat anybody with story but his art is always great.  I mean lets face it nobody reads airgear for the story it's all about the art.

So hopefully OG will make things more epic as the story becomes even more cliche and lame.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2010)

^     THANKS!


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2010)

the chapter was quite good


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 29, 2010)

^^^ Thanks


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 29, 2010)

Couldn't get the gist of what was going on other than that perverted maid stepping in on Nue and Ikki's battle to perform what was Spitfire's trick. I'll wait for the chapter summary


----------



## SaiST (Mar 29, 2010)

lol, Brain Charger Ikki incoming.


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 29, 2010)

SaiST said:


> lol, Brain Charger Ikki incoming.



No, OG won't make Ikki just a normal brain charger.  He has to make Ikki something special something that makes him the only one.

My guess is he'll end up being a gravity child brain charger hybrid.


----------



## Blade (Mar 29, 2010)

Ikki>everyone


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 29, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> No, OG won't make Ikki just a normal brain charger.  He has to make Ikki something special something that makes him the only one.
> 
> My guess is he'll end up being a gravity child brain charger hybrid.



Thats probably likely, though I kind of have had enough of hybrids for shounen action manga.

Hopefully O!G will change it up a little bit......



Dark Emperor said:


> Who hates Ikki?



If thats not sarcasm....then try everyone on the SS Lounge...lol

No problem finding them there...its the cool thing to do...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2010)

Taeko using flames offensively before Kazu saddens me greatly.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 30, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Taeko using flames offensively before Kazu saddens me greatly.



Well not just offensive flames...but a replication of the Apollon Road! SOLO....


*Spoiler*: __ 



oyos

nice high quality... and watermarks don't really bother me as far as reading it goes~

- after the 5th 'death' ikki tries to do that wind explosion, but nue understands how the tricks works; that its a close range attack that effects the entire area except for the very center (where the one doing the trick is) and for a brief moment it requires the user to brace themselves which means they can't dodge. nue uses coiled wires to form a drill-like spike aimed to ikki's head.

- nue explains something about degraded copies vs. original (i think he means that ikki's trick is nowhere as good as sora's?). nue makes fun of the look ikki is giving but ikki childishly denies it. the kids say how they would like to see ikki go all out but also say that it seems like ikki is holding himself back...

- taeko takes a shot at nue... just before he retaliates, she initiates the mode meant to go against thunder, aka flames~ her weapon "Focke-Wulf"[ is a generic regalia prototype, based on data collected from the sano family on the 8 kings, its capable of doing a reproduction 12% short of the original (its a slightly weaker version than what the king who's data its based on can do). nue can feel spitfire's in her incoming attack, and taeko uses apollon road's infinite atmosphere trick, st. elmo's crossfire (revised)

- ikki puts in a stupid remark in the wake of the hit on nue, but then he adds does it make you an idiot since a copy is degraded... and ikki compares himself being the copy of sora and if he can surpass him then that would be the real deal.




I always thought Kazu would be the one to make it solo...

Guess he'll just have to make a stronger trick than the one from the Apollon Road...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well not just offensive flames...but a replication of the Apollon Road! SOLO....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here's hoping. First he's got to get himself out of that stupid bubblegum trap 

But it still looked pretty weak. It was based off of cripple spit correct? IMO kazu has already surpassed cripple spit, so it's whatever.

But I just want Ikki's fight to end. Given his gary stuism, there's really no suspense.

Ha that's why I like it when Kazu fights, because I NEVER expect him to do anything awesome, so when he does it's actually awesome.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 30, 2010)

OK, seriously, Ikki is starting to get on my nerves


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2010)

^ thanks bro


----------



## sharpie (Apr 4, 2010)

Brief summary by suarhnir at MH:


*Spoiler*: __ 




oyos

new chapter, good quality... they are doing the back and forth between battles/party members...

- koga realizes that they left behind kazu... and sano is peeved that no one else seems to have realized this fact until after he's long gone. though it seems that they all have actually back tracked to find kazu, finding evidence of that bubblegum stuff that kazu got trapped in.

- agito suggest going back to find kazu, but buccha suggest pushing forward. aeon supports agito, while onigiri supports buccha on this matter. they argue as to why they chose their decision and in the end, buccha and onigiri say that they believe in kazu. aeon and agito finally agree and koga moves on further.

- before they get too far, agito stops the group, asking why there's such a right turn in this area... agito sees a path going forward instead of just right, but no one else saw that (which is why they turned and agito stopped). agito is trying to figure out why he's the only one to notice the straight path, but admits that he didn't notice it till they got this close... he's sniffing and can sense another person there... agito acknowledges the rider's presence and asks for his name. this rider is "arthur of the mirror"

- agito and arthur attack, but agito notices something in the midst of that attack... and arthur seems to be enjoying the pain from the attack he took from agito... the final caption points out a sadist vs. masochist battle starting~

so a new grav kid is introduced, and it seems like the arthurian legend naming scheme is being kept...


----------



## Blade (Apr 4, 2010)

Lind will appear when Agito will losing and will end this battle in a matter of seconds


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 4, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> Lind will appear when Agito will losing and will end this battle in a matter of seconds



How many times have I heard that prediction during an Agito battle?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 4, 2010)

sharpie said:


> Brief summary by suarhnir at MH:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thats interesting, based on the raws I was thinking Buccha and Onigiri were the ones insisting on looking for Kazu, while the regalia wearers wanted to move on...it was actually the opposite. 

Also, why do all these GC seem so loony...they sure like to dress up too...?


----------



## sharpie (Apr 11, 2010)

Just found the 274 Scan at Mangafox.


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 11, 2010)

Summary by Suarhnir @ mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



- agito concludes from that initial exchange where he attacked lightly... that arthur is pathetically weak. he rates arthur at about a level 60... arthur recovers and is ecstatic and points out agito's own injury, mirrored from arthur's. agito pulls off another attack and a counter, only to still get similarly injured...

- the conversation between nike and rika is continued. nike says that if the gravity kids are not good enough, they will be disposed of (funny that sora and nike were part of the 'disposal list' with the first gen but saved by kiric, yet he has the balls to impose that onto these new grav kids...). nike makes the analogy of these grav kids being like a-t parts... getting rid of the unnecessary parts cause you only need a few right parts to make it work. rika asks if these grav kids are comrades.

- nike breaks down how the ship is built and where grav kids are situated. 8 areas (the deck is level 0), protected by 6 kings (including nike... so if nue is one of the kings, that leaves 4 kings left we haven't seen, though there's a strong possibility of orca being one of them as well). rika wonders why the numbers don't match up, since there's 8 areas, there should be 8 kings... 

- onigiri and aeon wonder where agito disappeared to, while buccha is opening a hatch. aeon concludes that genesis wants to separate them. there are 3 hatches that buccha opened... the 3 of them each take a hatch. buccha struggles a bit going down his hatch... and he lands in a tank with an orca~ (looks like orca will be buccha's opponent).

so arthur is what we guessed on his abilities... there are 58 grav kids (don't know how many of them are part of nue's team) and among them are 6 kings/king-level riders. oh, and ag is going on a week break, coming back in the double issue (which means after issue 22-23, there will be another break)


----------



## Athrum (Apr 20, 2010)

Been awhile since we posted some volume covers here...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2010)

Emily with the bra of America, haha.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 29, 2010)

What is with the lack of activity?

Has no one seen the spoiler pics from 276?


----------



## Don Shake (Apr 30, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> What is with the lack of activity?
> 
> Has no one seen the spoiler pics from 276?



No, care to share? You greedy prick.


----------



## Don Shake (Apr 30, 2010)

Holy Shit, One Manga pulled AirGear! cussing


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 30, 2010)

Is it really shocking all things considered?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 30, 2010)

^ NO

but is it stupid YES.


----------



## Don Shake (Apr 30, 2010)

So where else do we go to read it? I was so pissed earlier I head-butted my dog until we both screamed.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 30, 2010)

Here pics from the next chapter.


blog-imgs-43.fc2.com/l/i/n/lin22/ag276_1.jpg
blog-imgs-43.fc2.com/l/i/n/lin22/ag276_2.jpg
blog-imgs-43.fc2.com/l/i/n/lin22/ag276_3.jpg
blog-imgs-43.fc2.com/l/i/n/lin22/ag276_4.jpg


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 30, 2010)

Wait...what?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Buccha just BLITZ Orca?


Talk about sexy powerup, that gives Chun Li a run for her money.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 30, 2010)

Don Shake said:


> Holy Shit, One Manga pulled AirGear! cussing



lol...as if thats going to make more people by Del-Rey slow-ass releases..


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2010)

the pics look interesting


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 30, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> lol...as if thats going to make more people by Del-Rey slow-ass releases..



What, you telling me people don't want to read chapters they've already read over two years ago and can still read a lot of places online.


----------



## sharpie (May 1, 2010)

Summary by Suarhnir


*Spoiler*: __ 




oyos

so we only see buccha and his opponent, orca.

-the orca tosses buccha up a bit in a somewhat playful manner. orca is depressed at being stuck down in the tank by nike, because he really wanted to fight against agito again (so this may imply that the opponents were matched up before hand like some of us suspected instead of it being purely random). buccha can't take being tossed around and does a propelled head butt called "hammered death" on the orca. this gets orca's attention, as buccha asks if orca is his opponent.

-orca is acting childish and recalls seeing buccha's info in the file on koga (apparently buccha is labelled as 'pig' in the file). buccha also recalls orca from agito. orca introduces himself, "welkin getorix" (vercingetorix prounounced differently and broken apart). buccha starts going into a sight mode of sorts, but wasn't able to see orca's attack. the orcas in the tank start closing in but orca holds them back. there's something about a food chain in here that i'm skipping over...

-orca attacks again, and buccha is unable to defend or evade. buccha decides to switch modes and does a 'reversal flow' and evades orca's next attack. soon after he is hit hard. buccha reveals himself, look much different... he's altered the excess blood flow into his legs giving him greatly increased speed. he suddenly appears behind orca at the last page...

so buccha now has what i call 'thunder thighs' like chun li from street fighter (big f***in legs but great speed). i guess the spotlight is on buccha... unless o!g wants to suddenly switch over to the others


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 3, 2010)

^^^^  ZOMG BUCCHA FINALLY FTW!!!1!!!


----------



## Carnevil (May 4, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^^  ZOMG BUCCHA FINALLY FTW!!!1!!!



Not over yet Orca has yet to start doing anything.  OG will probably troll and make Buccha look good then make him lose.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 4, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> Not over yet Orca has yet to start doing anything.  OG will probably troll and make Buccha look good then make him lose.



 ur da troll, troll...
---
though deep down i do agree


----------



## Jicksy (May 5, 2010)

damn buccha looks f'in badass, about time O!G!!!


----------



## emROARS (May 6, 2010)

I just want to post to say that I just started reading this (caught up too ), however Oh!Great is _really_ bad at storytelling in terms of his audience understanding the story. 

Maybe it could be just me but...


----------



## noobthemusical (May 6, 2010)

Buccha better win


----------



## emROARS (May 6, 2010)

Buccha should win...I hope. 

And I don't like Arthur...not at all. Poor Agito.


----------



## sharpie (May 6, 2010)

Chapters out.

HERE


----------



## Carnevil (May 6, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I just want to post to say that I just started reading this (caught up too ), however Oh!Great is _really_ bad at storytelling in terms of his audience understanding the story.
> 
> Maybe it could be just me but...



Oh it's not just you a lot of people think OG is a shitty storyteller.  It's best to just look at the art it's really why most people read OG's manga's.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 6, 2010)

New Chapter was cool I really hope Buccha wins this fight.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 6, 2010)

I wonder what oni's gonna do. Its gonna be stupid to see him go up against a girl, since it was Sora who made the matchups, but I guess that would be the greatest test for a female rider... defeating onigiri


----------



## Carnevil (May 12, 2010)

Raw Trick 277 thanks to Rena-Chan

[RAW]Psyren 104

So how did Gorgon survive getting impaled by a rotor blade through the heart?

Summary by Suarhnir @ mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-simca is working on the equipment to release gorgon, but captain hook attacks... drake (as simca calls him) is using his hooks to pull on the remnants of her clothing from his initial attack (those hooks are flying around on their own... what is this, gundam?) simca is confident however, because she knows nike to be more of the type to judge by appearance, thus gave the security of this area to such a lazy person (which she says in japanese)... drake doesn't readily respond and simca continues on in english. she doesn't know if nike could be killed, but before any of that, what about aeon...

-drake goes in for a titty-twister on simca <.<;; wtf? is that his best attack or something? anyways, drake is adamant that aeon won't make it there, since his opponent is "burn of wyvern" exploding breath alexander rock/lock.

-gorgon is regaining consciousness and is thrashing about inside the container and drowning... drake tries to fix this so that she doesn't die and simca uses this opportunity to put her wheel chair into full throttle towards drake and the container. gorgon is freed and her first concern is aeon, saying that he shouldn't come...

-with aeon and alexander... aeon was surprisingly not stupid and didn't go diving down into his designated path/tube. alex was waiting in his room with a field of guns, and he wonders why aeon is taking so long. gorgon continues on saying that its not that she doesn't believe in him, but that there's somewhere else he needs to go first. aeon still doesn't go down the hatch, instead he starts faking being beaten and calling for help. alexander is trying to figure out who could be taking on his opponent and proceeds up the hatch to where aeon is...(one of the important rules of battle: bring the enemy to your field of choice; alexander is an idiot for leaving his arena).

-the moment alex pops his head out the hatch, aeon delivers a strong quick kick, smashing alex's face into the hatch edge. alex attempts to use some trick, but finds he can't move his body. aeon kicks the hatch close, but not before leaving a small wedge so as not to kill him. aeon thinks back to buccha and onigiri's words of pressing onward because they believe in their comrades, but still thinks they are overestimating kazu. he decides to head back to help kazu.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 18, 2010)

Simca Rocks! We need to see more of her hahaha.
Retarded old pirate had it coming.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ch278 question_ 



So Agito was actually facing a little girl GC. Possibly the age of Nue or younger....?


----------



## Carnevil (May 21, 2010)

Summary by Suarhnir @ mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-gorgon would like aeon to become a man who can believe in others. as aeon is walking away, alex calls out to him wondering why he's heading back when the path to the ship's core and to where gorgon is. alex is taunting aeon, asking if he came to rescue gorgon and if he doesn't act fast, nike will kill her. as he is saying this he pulls out a gun... suddenly aeon is the one holding the gun and replies that simca is with gorgon. alex is shocked considering that his level is 262 (really!? well, this certainly proves it... battle levels mean squat if you cheat/strategize) 

-aeon shoves the gun in alex's mouth and leaves again. aeon comments how great it would be for someone to take his burden off of him, and how he'd like to 'fly' like him(ikki).

-it switches to agito and arthur... its still even between the two with agito getting the reflected attack and arthur enjoying himself and the pain. agito is confused as to how his attacks are getting reflected. agito is blinded by blood, but just as arthur is about to close in, akito stops agito. arthur is being a little creepy with the pelvic thrust and ear nibbling. aruthur doesn't attack and notes that agito seems to have noticed that like a mirror, arthur won't attack if agito doesn't.

-akito reminds agito of this type of run, thinking back to yoshitsune and the over road's 'reflective qualities (using the strength/power of the opponents and sending it back). arthur pulls out a stiletto knife and stabs agito in the gut with it. agito responds by stating how arthur is just fodder... he activates the fang regalia and attacks behind himself. arthur is shocked and agito corrects his earlier statement of 'smelling a killer intent' in that it wasn't from arthur, but from the one arthur was really reflecting... shalott()


----------



## Blade (May 23, 2010)

The chap seems average (at the best)


----------



## Blade (May 26, 2010)

Wtf is going on?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 26, 2010)

Maybe because Im reading this at 3:30 am but the chapter actually looks quite good.

Maybe I just love perspective shot for the battle. 

From what I can gather, Agito reckons hes got the loli GC figured out. Reflections and all that and if he doesnt attack she would be useless in the fight. Then the crazy guy launches an attack at Agito which he manages to block but the then the loli launches her own attack too. Agito tries to counter attack but then she pulls out the whip and beats Agito up. Lind is then like punk, you cant win this one without me...

Agito lets Lind have partial control and lets him have go - then loli lifts the dress for a pantyshot - minus the panty, Agito/Lind is like....wtf!? and she nails them in the ribs...


----------



## Garfield (Jun 2, 2010)

I know I'm a bit behind and all but BUccha one shotting Orca was such a cool sight to see


"Nirvana achieved"

Indeed


----------



## Punpun (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm actually reading the first chapter and ...

Dorohedoro ch66 pg5

Oh Great. 

Edit: reading chapter 2, Is this manga supposed to be a shonen "parody" ?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 2, 2010)

Mandom said:


> I'm actually reading the first chapter and ...
> 
> Dorohedoro ch66 pg5
> 
> ...



Air Gear is shounen through and through. It doesnt really try to be anything else.

Its also meant to be stylish and fun...as it doesnt take itself as seriously as other more notable shounen. So it can be wierd at times...but like most fans...just sit back and enjoy the stylish ride...


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 2, 2010)

Mandom said:


> I'm actually reading the first chapter and ...
> 
> Dorohedoro ch66 pg5
> 
> ...



Enjoy the early chapters because it starts to go downhill rapidly.  Next thing you know there's magic powers and over the top bad guys.  I could go on, OG has hit almost every shounen cliche.  
My favorite parts of the manga are when OG tries to use science to explain his tricks.

But no matter how lame the story gets the art is always something to see, OG is great at it.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 3, 2010)

Mandom said:


> I'm actually reading the first chapter and ...
> 
> Dorohedoro ch66 pg5
> 
> ...



Thank you... i actually started re-reading the first few chapters again


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 11, 2010)

I just saw new Buuca. Awesome.


----------



## Cash (Jun 11, 2010)

just caught up on this manga, love the comedy. i thought it couldnt get weirder and then i seen obama, wtf lol


----------



## SaiST (Jun 11, 2010)

It was Agito/Lind's.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 11, 2010)

prolly Lind's.. cuz agito's 225?

and that was HALF of linds power!


so full Lind is 604!?


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 11, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> prolly Lind's.. cuz agito's 225?
> 
> and that was HALF of linds power!
> 
> ...



Actually Agito is 122. Online  
The battle level was for the trick they pulled off.  Kind of like how in DBZ they'd focus all their energy into an attack and their power levels would go up.


----------



## Blade (Jun 12, 2010)

Chap 280 seems cool, the new Leviathan was epic.


----------



## migukuni (Jun 16, 2010)

The loli is a shota... she said "Im a man"

and an elephant is another give away... trunk=dick


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> prolly Lind's.. cuz agito's 225?
> 
> and that was HALF of linds power!
> 
> ...



Full Lind is over 9000


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 16, 2010)

Chinese scan of Trick 281
ch.64


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 16, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> Chinese scan of Trick 281
> ch.64



interesting back story...

edit: and thanks for the link


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 16, 2010)

lol. Nikes a douche...


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 16, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> lol. Nikes a douche...



He maybe a douche but he's an awesome douche.  I can't wait for him to show up in the present and start kicking ass.

Looks like Minami was aboard the ship don't see it being somebody else.

ch.64


----------



## Athrum (Jun 22, 2010)

How can there be 2 Rumble Regalias?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 22, 2010)

Well you can just make a fake one, remember most of SF use fake ones.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 22, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Well you can just make a fake one, remember most of SF use fake ones.



lol, why???

they broke??


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2010)

Athrum said:


> How can there be 2 Rumble Regalias?


Isn't regalia nothing more than a custom job that does exceptional performance?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 22, 2010)

Something like that. There's nothing stopping anybody from making duplicate Regalia, provided the knowledge, expertise, and materials are available.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2010)

Nike is such a fucking G .

He had combat boot air trecks 

And he just kicked the shit outta that futa 

He is SO much cooler than sora...


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 22, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, why???
> 
> they broke??



They aren't fake, they are considered degraded versions of the originals because they have to be tuned.


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

Nike is badass.


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 22, 2010)

Foolworm posted this at mangahelpers.

Raw trick 282. [RAW]Psyren 104


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 22, 2010)

dem raws keep coming hard and fast 

thanks bro

edit: OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIYIT!! THEY'RE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 22, 2010)

Finally, the focus is off that boring Rumble fight


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 22, 2010)

About tiiiime!  The only sad part is .....I want Kazu focus.


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

I wonder how strong Akira became.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 23, 2010)

SaiST said:


> Something like that. There's nothing stopping anybody from making duplicate Regalia, provided the knowledge, expertise, and materials are available.



Yeah but doesnt that seem to make them less "unique".
Also SF don't have copies of the original regalia, even if they're inferior so far we've seen different ones from the original-SF, like Omm's Regalia and Gabishi's "Hatch Venom"


----------



## Six* (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, they're all back!


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

So much airgear love


----------



## Blade (Jun 29, 2010)

When 283 will be out?


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 29, 2010)

Blade said:


> When 283 will be out?



Sometime this week.


----------



## Atsuro (Jun 30, 2010)

Kaito hurt the trap nooooooooo, but whoa..that was an unexpected bit of awesome.


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks to foolworm for the link.
Trick 283 Prologue 4: Unspecified Time


----------



## Blade (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 2, 2010)

Well Ive never coloured Agito before so I thought you guys might like:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Six* (Jul 2, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well Ive never coloured Agito before so I thought you guys might like:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


The lighting's awesome. So is the ocean, nice touch. Good job, man.


----------



## Blade (Jul 2, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well Ive never coloured Agito before so I thought you guys might like:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This shit is awesome.Good job there.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Soooooooooo..........................liek where the fuck did Falco come from?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2010)

His house...


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 3, 2010)

So how long before Nike shows up and starts killing people?


----------



## Six* (Jul 3, 2010)

New chapters's out.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 7, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> So how long before Nike shows up and starts killing people?



I ask this question with ever issue of this arc.

Also, *insert snarky butthurt comment on kazu's absence here*


----------



## Six* (Jul 10, 2010)

To those buying the Delrey books... they're releasing volume 15, 16 and 17 in one big book.  Do you guys know why they're doing this? Are they planning to catch up to the Japanese Tanks?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 11, 2010)

I asked myself the same thing, and they're not doing it only with AG, Suzuka and other mangas are getting the same treatment.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 12, 2010)

Air Gear Manga to Bundle Original Anime DVD

It'll be the Ikki Vs Ringo fight.



Apparently it'll have a completely new studio (Satelight) animating it and a new staff and voice overs. I must say I'm looking forward to it

Edit: DVD animation covering events of Volume 16, Ikki vs Ringo.

Kururu makes her animated debut, voiced by Yukari Fukui (Nia from Gurren Lagann)
Ringo is voiced by Haruka Tomatsu (Aoba from Cross Game)
Ikki is voiced by Nobuhiko Okamoto (Serge Sturgeion from Terra E)

Very fitting seiyuu, I must say.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 12, 2010)

^ I'll definitely be looking forward to that!


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Air Gear Manga to Bundle Original Anime DVD
> 
> It'll be the Ikki Vs Ringo fight.
> 
> ...




Hope to animate more volumes as well 


Aside that, good news,It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 12, 2010)

What's Satelight's track record like?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 12, 2010)

Well we know that the quality will be top notch, not like the crappy series which had one good episode and all the others went to hell lol


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 12, 2010)

SaiST said:


> What's Satelight's track record like?





> 07-Ghost (TV) : In-Between Animation
> Angel Sanctuary (OAV) : Digital Animation
> Anyamaru Tantei Kiruminzuu (TV) : Animation Production, Original Creator
> *Aquarion (movie)* : Animation Production, Original Creator
> ...



So as you can see, pretty good


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 12, 2010)

They should stick with just animating the volumes with good fights.  So after this we need Sora and Nike vs Spitfire and Aeon.  Then Koga vs OSF then Koga vs Sleipnir.


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> They should stick with just animating the volumes with good fights.  *So after this we need Sora and Nike vs Spitfire and Aeon.* *Then Koga vs OSF* then Koga vs Sleipnir.



These 2 would be so epic.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 12, 2010)

FUCK YESS!! This manga actually needed a studio that actually knows how to animate. Lets hope they follow the story fully this time to.


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2010)

so they are adding to the airgear anime. that good so it will be the ikki vs ringo fight just?


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 12, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> so they are adding to the airgear anime. that good so it will be the ikki vs ringo fight just?



It's an original anime dvd of just that Ikki vs Ringo fight, it's for a special edition volume 30 of Air Gear.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 13, 2010)

ikki looks different in a much better way...ringo looks tenfolds hotter


I APPROVE!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2010)

i went back and looked up who animated the first one and it turns out it was toei. 

god those bastards are so fucking cheap and lazy.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2010)

Aquarion had good animation? lol


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 13, 2010)

Its stretching it but they need to start at the party and include where Kanon steals a kiss from Ringo and talks about sabotaging Ikki's ATs. That was a good setup of the whole fight!


----------



## Athrum (Jul 13, 2010)

It's a shame they're not using Hoshi Soichirou as Ikki's voice, i always pictured him sounding a bit like Nagi from TenTen.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 14, 2010)

Omg that PV actually convinced me this will be badass.  So happy a different studio is handling it because that old one was awful.


----------



## Corran (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone remember what chapters the Ringo Ikki fight was? Its been so damn long since I've read it and I barely remember what happened


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 14, 2010)

Off the top of my head around chapter 134 or so...


----------



## Blade (Jul 14, 2010)

Corran said:


> Does anyone remember what chapters the Ringo Ikki fight was? Its been so damn long since I've read it and I barely remember what happened



The whole event begins at 132 and onwards.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 16, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2010)

they look like high schoolers!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> they look like high schoolers!



Cause they are...? lol


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 16, 2010)

arent they middle schoolers?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> arent they middle schoolers?



Er...my school labeling system must be different to the states then. We dont have middle school....? Its primary/elementary school, high school then college for me. Ikki and all that fit into high school ...


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 16, 2010)

ah yea..here 6-8 is middle school then 9-12 is highschool.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

7-12 is all highschool here down-under. lol

Anyway as awesome as "Emily" was in this chapter, kinda bumbed it wasnt really her. And since the Gensis nurses are up top does that mean Kazu is already out of commission or does he now have the chance to take on bubblegum guy 1-on-1?


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 16, 2010)

Watched the anime, got cut short early. How long is the manga or is it still running?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2010)

that bitch is ripped but in a sexy way.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 16, 2010)

why is this Japanese author so obsessed with Obama? Pretty much everybody in the united states is ready to throw him out come election day

I just don't understand why the President of the United States is in a girls body fighting the bad guys


----------



## blueblip (Jul 16, 2010)

son_michael said:


> why is this Japanese author so obsessed with Obama? Pretty much everybody in the united states is ready to throw him out come election day
> 
> I just don't understand why the President of the United States is in a girls body fighting the bad guys


Because this is an Oh! Great manga. That's about the only thing that makes all this not seem bizarre.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 16, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Because this is an Oh! Great manga. That's about the only thing that makes all this not seem bizarre.



what the hecks an "Oh! great manga" ?


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 16, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Er...my school labeling system must be different to the states then. We dont have middle school....? Its primary/elementary school, high school then college for me. Ikki and all that fit into high school ...



In Japan Ikki is in middle school.



> Lower-secondary school covers grades seven, eight, and nine?children between the ages of roughly thirteen and fifteen?with increased focus on academic studies. Although it is still possible to leave the formal education system after completing lower secondary school and find employment, fewer than 4% did so by the late 1980s.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 16, 2010)

I wish they would continue the anime.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 16, 2010)

son_michael said:


> what the hecks an "Oh! great manga" ?


Oh! Great is the mangaka. He also did Tenjo Tenge.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Oh! Great is the mangaka. He also did Tenjo Tenge.



and Majin Devil too.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2010)

Because in the first anime they looked waaaaay young.


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 16, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Because in the first anime they looked waaaaay young.



OG can never keep the characters looking one way.  Kiric has gone from looking 11 years old to looking twenty to back looking 11.


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2010)

Ikki's current age is 15-16 right?


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 16, 2010)

Blade said:


> Ikki's current age is 15-16 right?



14 actually he was 13 when the manga started.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

Ikki hasnt looked 13/14 since...well since he put on some ATs.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 16, 2010)

I wish OG! actually gave them the age they look, like Ikki, Ringo and co at 17,18's and Rika, Killik Sora and co at they're mid twenties.


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Jul 16, 2010)

This chapter was sorta cheap. It played more on ecchi than providing anything to the story. And is Obama really that unpopular in the US now? Lol, people probably expected a saint, and turns out, he's human.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jul 17, 2010)

by the way everyone, the dvd is coming out with vol30, and in November, i'm in tokyo right now and picked up vol29. i was extremely annoyed that the dvd wasn't with 29 >.> 4 more months


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 20, 2010)

Trick 285.  Attack of the Kururu.

Ch.390 Raw


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2010)

Omg, Kururu brought pwnage.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2010)

Kazuha Vinland said:


> This chapter was sorta cheap. It played more on ecchi than providing anything to the story. And is Obama really that unpopular in the US now? Lol, people probably expected a saint, and turns out, he's human.



That person is exaggerating to the max  Poll numbers are hovering around 50% as they have been for the last year and a half


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 21, 2010)

edit: I'm up to date now, and dammit, now I'll have to wait a week for the next chapter, since I just read chapter 285 or should I say saw since I can't read japanese :x 

But I suspect it goes something like this:

kururu: "oh noez my lover is taking a beating I have to hel him"
Ringo: "fuck nog bitch he'll be fine I trained him well"
         " we need to finish his pimpin weelz first, let's gow"
Obama: "I got a magic key that will open anything"
guy in suit: " my hows have arrived"
girls: "we ain't yo biches, we serve our pimp"
kururu: " out of my way ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I've got to finished the weelz!"


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 27, 2010)

Just so everybody knows after trick 286 AG will be on break until September 15th so OG can finish up TT.


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 27, 2010)

Trick 286 The death of a dream.

Ch.390 Raw


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2010)

Good because he needs to make TT have an quite good ending.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 27, 2010)

Jesus fucking Christ @ the raw



why, O!G

why make us wait even longer!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 27, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> well I'm glad to see that Ikki should be getting his regalia soon, tbh I was beginning to think he wasnt going to get them until he fought Sora. (which probably is going to be the final fight of AG, unless Oh!great pulls an Oh!great)



lol, read the latest raw


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2010)

Man, Air Gear sucks so hard.


----------



## drago4444 (Jul 28, 2010)

*question*

where did u guys read air gear chapter 286 already i can't find it anywhere o.o


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2010)

fucks sake.  good job, ringo.  shoulda let her bite it, ku.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2010)

any other links for the new chapter the one above does not work for me


----------



## Cash (Jul 28, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> any other links for the new chapter the one above does not work for me



286 raw? ch.108


----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2010)

Ganta said:


> 286 raw? ch.108



thank you for the link


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey fellow Air Gear readers. 

I started reading this manga a few days ago and I'm getting pretty far. Watched the anime a long time ago and told myself I'd read the manga so now I am. I'm liking it, but the wording is hard to follow at times. I'm always reading but not understanding what they're trying to get at. 

I've gotten up to Spirfire, Aeon Clock, and Gorgon have dying. Ikki learned some truth and was depressed and has just finished watching Spitfire's video message. I have a bunch of questions and don't know where to look for the answers, anyone willing to spare a minute? 

-In the past, why was it bad to let the Wind Regalia loose? 
-Who knew Sora was a bad guy? 
-If the Noyamano girls knew, why didn't they tell Rika? 
-What exactly are the current goals of Ikki, Kilik, and Sora's groups? (At the point I'm at.)

I'd really appreciate if someone could help clear this up before I go on.


----------



## animefan8642 (Jul 28, 2010)

hey guys i cant read raw chapters anyone kno where ican get english chapter 286 or when it'll be out info would really help thanks


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 29, 2010)

Off the top of my head I'll give it a go.



Robert Haydn said:


> -In the past, why was it bad to let the Wind Regalia loose?



Hmm..cant remember that one.



Robert Haydn said:


> -Who knew Sora was a bad guy?


 The current Sleeping Forest not long before the revelation but its more like Kilik had always suspected or his suspicions grew before Sora had the wind regalia stolen.



Robert Haydn said:


> -If the Noyamano girls knew, why didn't they tell Rika?



The Noyamano girls only found out not long before Ikki (and the rest of the world) did. Rika still does not know Sora's true nature though. 



Robert Haydn said:


> -What exactly are the current goals of Ikki, Kilik, and Sora's groups? (At the point I'm at.)



Sora's group - a world where gravity children rule.

Kilik's group - a world where all the regalias are destroyed and people no longer seek the sky regalia.

Ikki's group - the sky regalia to make AT's and storm riders more accepted in the world and soar higher than anyone else before him...?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2010)

People caring about the plot in an OG manga.


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 29, 2010)

I read Air gear for the plot 

Nice chapter and did kururu say that she likes Ikki to Ringo? Also, lol at the regalia getting shot, this arc is going to take for ages, first the break and then 50 chapters to get off the fucking ship.


----------



## bURN (Jul 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> People caring about the plot in an OG manga.



i know right


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> People caring about the plot in an OG manga.



Some even take it super seriously.


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 29, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> -Who knew Sora was a bad guy?
> -If the Noyamano girls knew, why didn't they tell Rika?
> -What exactly are the current goals of Ikki, Kilik, and Sora's groups? (At the point I'm at.)
> 
> I'd really appreciate if someone could help clear this up before I go on.



Kiric and the older members to Sleeping Forest.  The sisters didn't really know all that much about Sora and Kiric's past.

Koga's current goal is to save Rika, SF's current goal is to stop Sora from gaining the Sky Regalia.  Genesis' currents goal is to get the Sky Regalia and destroying Koga.


----------



## Corran (Jul 29, 2010)

286 Scanalated


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 30, 2010)

reaperunique said:


> I read Air gear for the plot
> 
> Nice chapter and did kururu say that she likes Ikki to Ringo? Also, lol at the regalia getting shot, this arc is going to take for ages, first the break and then 50 chapters to get off the fucking ship.





after reading 286,  it seems Ringo is the one giving Ikki to Kururu.  She is shocked that she knows so much about Ikki already and mention that she lost when she said to Kururu to become Ikki's number one fan.

Kururu is trying to repair Ikki's heart/sky when it is broken,  she is an engineer/lover and not a fighter.   That is what I gather from that chapter of Ringo investigating Kururu.

not too sure it will lead to anything though, nothing might come of it, lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like we're being treated to a nice long break after next weeks issue. And I doubt we're going to get a clear resolution to how they plan to address the broken storm regalia in one issue.


----------



## Blade (Jul 30, 2010)

AG has a very good plot.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2010)

When will be the next chapter? on september or soemthing like that right?


----------



## Blade (Jul 30, 2010)

September 15th


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2010)

so much time without AG


----------



## Corran (Aug 1, 2010)

Its nothing new for Air Gear to be honest


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 1, 2010)

Well look at the bright side at least OG! is working hard on the the last chapter of Tenjho Tenge and with that out of the way he can focus primarily on Air Gear and improve the pl..hahahahahahaha 

Sorry can't say that with straight face if anycase the scheduling will improve for the series


----------



## Carnevil (Aug 1, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Well look at the bright side at least OG! is working hard on the the last chapter of Tenjho Tenge and with that out of the way he can focus primarily on Air Gear and improve the pl..hahahahahahaha
> 
> Sorry can't say that with straight face if anycase the scheduling will improve for the series



Knowing OG he'll probably start a new manga series.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 1, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Well look at the bright side at least OG! is working hard on the the last chapter of Tenjho Tenge and with that out of the way he can focus primarily on Air Gear and improve the pl..hahahahahahaha
> 
> Sorry can't say that with straight face if anycase the scheduling will improve for the series



  


gotta love O!G


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought this was a great chapter, mainly because we got to see more kururu


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 30, 2010)

So yeah...the past 4 weeks or so, Ive powered through most of Air Gear (originally watched the Anime a few years back...always wanted to read the manga, but never really got the chance).

Up to chapter like...225 or so, and I just gotta say: WHAT THE FUCK AM I READING!?


*Spoiler*: __ 



So yeah, after an epic battle between Kogarasumara and old school Sleeping Forest....Im now stuck with random people fucking them up in the virtual world...and President Obama body swapping with a girl (and now learning about his real life past or some fail shit). 

WTF? Did Kubo suddenly start writing this...and decided to out-troll himself somehow? Im getting kinda worried about the 60+ chapters that lay ahead of me might have some more random faggotry like this...


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't worry so much about it. It is weird, but they'll get away from that in a bit at least for a while.


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2010)

i forgot this one, let's see what the new chapter will be.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 14, 2010)

meh chapter


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2010)

Decent chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2010)

it pass i guess


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 16, 2010)

Way to leave Kazu out of the (im assuming) epic go team double spread. We really needed that extra panel of Ringo orgasming over Ikki.

At least Aeon will do something cool, im hoping.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 17, 2010)

So, we get back to Ringo and Kururu crying over how they fucked up, get to see some nice fighting, ikki owing again without special gear and trash talking to...

one must wonder, ikki's and ringo's beloved nee-san is tied to some SM chair, wouldn't that inspire them to kick some punk ass and get this all over with?

I mean ringo supposed to be sooo special but she's crying over some skates instead of destroying the enemy with her amazing haxor skillzzs?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 17, 2010)

^lol Oh Great, did he really need a month for this?


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2010)

Seriously i expected at least good action scenes from this chapter.

Lol.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2010)

Surprisingly real Ringo on that second page:amazed


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 18, 2010)

meh thank god it's weekly so that we can get this over with pretty fast, in comparison to  how cruel it would be if the series only got released monthly


----------



## Lucius (Sep 18, 2010)

Spitfire pic at the end made me a sad panda


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2010)

At least Kazu will be back next chapter (Or onigiri *shudder*), if the allusion at the end of this chapter is to be believed.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 22, 2010)

New chapter is out


----------



## son_michael (Sep 22, 2010)

anybody know what that machine is supposed to do to her?


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2010)

Much better than the previous one.

Also Onigiri had active role in this chapter?



Anyways as i said, overall good chapter.


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 22, 2010)

Spoilers by foolworm at mangahelpers


*Spoiler*: __ 




So Onigiri is against 'Armilary Globe' Sheherazade Salome, who is not a Gravity Child (Grandchild of financial backer)... Road-wise, she is 'Star of Thorn'

Princess Peach much?


The 6 'Kings' are: 

Nue of Thunder

Alexander of Flame

Welkin(sp?) of Fang

Arthur of Rumble

Nike of Gem

Simca of Pledge(!!)


Oh,and they kidnapped Rika intending to brainwash her into becoming the Thorn Queen of Genesis.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I had a feeling it was brainwashing.....so cliche....Just more reason to hate the douchebag for turning her against her loved ones and not giving a shit about anybody but himself


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2010)

Nike as a villain is good as Sora.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 22, 2010)

Kinda wish their flame king wasn't such a joke.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 22, 2010)

save Rika nee!!


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2010)

I have to say, the Air Gear artwork is improved again right?



Dat Artwork.


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 22, 2010)

Can't wait for the annoying bitch fight between Ringo and Rika.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't even understand why people still bother reading the text boxes.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy crap!

*3* colour pages in* 1* chapter..?! 

Okay, since everyone in Koga in their battle on the ship has had a major overhaul in Shadow design - Kazu should get a beastly design upgrade himself (when he actually fights...).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay, since everyone in Koga in their battle on the ship has had a major overhaul in Shadow design - Kazu should get a beastly design upgrade himself (when he actually fights...).



A Knight riding a mecha-jet pegasus.

OG could make it awesome.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> A Knight riding a mecha-jet pegasus. OG could make it awesome.


 isnt it already a knight on a pegasus?


----------



## Wrath (Sep 25, 2010)

Onigiri can fight with ATs on his feet?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 25, 2010)

Wrath said:


> Onigiri can fight with ATs on his feet?



he has been shown to use them on his feet during training and stuff.Maybe he is actually getting serious.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 26, 2010)

wait so those kings he mentioned, are those the ones with the regalia? But didn't the little dark haired kid that's with ikki have the shark regalia?


----------



## Wrath (Sep 26, 2010)

reaperunique said:


> wait so those kings he mentioned, are those the ones with the regalia? But didn't the little dark haired kid that's with ikki have the shark regalia?


Those are the Genesis Kings, most of whom do not have the original Regalias but instead second generation copies, same as the current Sleeping Forest.

The original Regalias are currently in the hands of: Nike (Gem), Nue (Thunder), Kururu (Pledge), Agito (Fang) and Aeon (Flame). The original Wind Regalia doesn't exist, but Sora has the next best thing. The Rumble Regalia has been used as parts for the Storm Regalia, so technically Kururu has that one too. And we don't actually know where the original Thorn Regalia is, but it's possible that Rika still has it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

New chapter is out!


----------



## Corran (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh fuck yeah Onigiri!


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 29, 2010)

About time Nike came off the bench, now we can watch Onigiri die.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 29, 2010)

Corran said:


> Oh fuck yeah Onigiri!



Fuck yeah man!

*326* bitches...!!!! 

This calls for an Onigiri sig!


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2010)

326 battle level???


----------



## son_michael (Sep 29, 2010)

Sora! what does the scouter say about his power level?!

Sora= Its over 300!!!!

*insert pic of onigiri giving the finger*


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2010)

What the hell was that?? Onigiri fighting against Nike?.....weird


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2010)

Imagine Onigiri beating Nike.


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 29, 2010)

OG has shown time and time again that battle levels don't mean shit.  Unless Onigiri has an attack that can cut through Nike's defenses and he'll have to be able to withstand Nike's attacks.  Onigiri is going to get owned, stripping Nike isn't going to do anything to him.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 29, 2010)

Dear Air Gear fans,

Can you please ask Oh! Great to take some time off his rollerblade manga to wrap up Tenjou Tenge?

Yours sincerly, G.O.A.T.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 29, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Dear Air Gear fans,
> 
> Can you please ask Oh! Great to take some time off his rollerblade manga to wrap up Tenjou Tenge?
> 
> Yours sincerly, G.O.A.T.



What was the whole month break off Air Gear for...?


----------



## Corran (Sep 29, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Dear Air Gear fans,
> 
> Can you please ask Oh! Great to take some time off his rollerblade manga to wrap up Tenjou Tenge?
> 
> Yours sincerly, G.O.A.T.



Tenjou Tenge has ended......


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 29, 2010)

Corran said:


> Tenjou Tenge has ended......



And a rather shit end at that.


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

:rofl


----------



## blueblip (Oct 1, 2010)

Onigiri in da housem y'all!

It's sad he's going to get schooled, but I hope that he at least puts up a good enough to earn Nike's respect. He's looking pretty badass at the moment.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 1, 2010)

oh wauw, shit is getting messed up...no....wait.....it's already messed up, it became messed up the moment sora betrayed everyone.

But lulz. His power level....it's..it's over ninethousaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!!!!!!


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

Seriously if Nike get serious, he is gonna stomp him badly.

I wonder who is gonna save Onigiri?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 1, 2010)

Blade said:


> Seriously if Nike get serious, he is gonna stomp him badly.
> 
> I wonder who is gonna save Onigiri?




How about Kazu...?


----------



## Lucius (Oct 1, 2010)

so it's imagination. he used his sweat on himself. nike is in for some serious surprise buttpleasure.

i hope onigiri gets in some good hits before he is owned.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 1, 2010)

if Onigiri escapes then everyone is gonna know Rika is being brainwashed


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 1, 2010)

lol, "pure rage into impure power" 
come on, Onigiri! I'm rooting for ya!!


----------



## Corran (Oct 1, 2010)

Did Nike kill the girl?  If so I really want Onigiri to fuck him up.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 1, 2010)

Corran said:


> Did Nike kill the girl?  If so I really want Onigiri to fuck him up.



Generally when a normal person's head turns completely around....they pretty much die...yeah...broken neck and such


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> How about Kazu...?



For example an upgraded Kazu against Nike? 




It would be interesting to see this fight.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 2, 2010)

Hes the only one left not to get an upgrade in Koga (besides Ikki) since landing on the ship.

I anticipate his new shadow design...


----------



## Wrath (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha, Oh Great has forgotten how his Battle Levels are supposed to work. Amusing.

I find this development interesting, though. I don't hate Onigiri as some people do, though he's nowhere near my favourite character. So it's kind of nice to see him show some real strength.

Speaking of my favourite character, though, I would love LOVE LOVE to see Kazu appear and team with Onigiri against Nike. That is kind of his eventual goal, after all.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2010)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Generally when a normal person's head turns completely around....they pretty much die...yeah...broken neck and such


Nah see, that was the "Owl Queen" it's all part of her regalia.  

But yeah, Onigiri is kaiokenning.


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 2, 2010)

the fuck happen in this chapter,  it was all comedy with Onigiri and the girl and then bam!  she dies and Onigiri showing serious face.

this chapter is mad weird.   but so is this manga so i guess it fits.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 3, 2010)

Is it just me, or did that girl's death seem out of place/unusual for Air Gear?


----------



## Blade (Oct 3, 2010)

Nike, snapped her head. For Nike this is usual.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 3, 2010)

I knew regardless she was going to die, but the way in which she died just didn't seem to fit for me. I thought it would have been more creative, and less out of the ordinary.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 3, 2010)

I didnt know that read battle levels worked that way. I dont really like onigiri, so im pretty meh on the new development. Now the only member of kogarasumaru to not get any action is kazu. Ill be glad when ikki and kazu get their regalia. It would boost their levels big time.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 3, 2010)

Cooli said:


> I knew regardless she was going to die, but the way in which she died just didn't seem to fit for me. I thought it would have been more creative, and less out of the ordinary.



Nike couldnt find a rotor blade lying around...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 3, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Nike couldnt find a rotor blade lying around...



lol, good one!


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 3, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Nike couldnt find a rotor blade lying around...



Yeah but then she would've survived.  I love that breaking somebodies neck is what kills people but a rotor blade through the heart and spine isn't.  Lets face it if OG had given bigger tits she'd still be alive.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 3, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> Yeah but then she would've survived.  I love that breaking somebodies neck is what kills people but a rotor blade through the heart and spine isn't.  Lets face it if OG had given bigger tits she'd still be alive.



Have you seen the movie Crank? You can survive periods of time with severe heart problems, or even without one for a bit.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 6, 2010)

airgear290
ch.303


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 6, 2010)

^ thanks mate.

what anime is your ava from??


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 6, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ thanks mate.
> 
> what anime is your ava from??



yo alky-sama!

His set is from star driver, kagayaki no takuto.
Its basically a mech anime about faboulousness and a pretty boy who is unconquerable in his quest to sing out his youth.

Interesting, but real gay 


But to stay on topic, Nike is a badass friend, and I hope he stomps onigiri a new asshole. Love me some Nike


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh shit.   Kaito fucking matters!  Original thorn king!  OMG OG didn't lose the plot!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, a legit plot twist, in air gear?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 9, 2010)

do ho ho ho ho hooooooooooo


interesting!!


----------



## sharpie (Oct 13, 2010)

291 chinese raw

here


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 14, 2010)

Short summary by whatever181 at mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



kaito's cigg is not a cigg, its a bomb. shalott tells arthur that he will take the hit instead considering she has already lost body parts before and losing another pair of legs would be better than losing him who is a "king". arthur refuses saying he cant live more than 30 or so mins anyway if shalott dies

enraged rindo wants to take them out both for injuring his brother by forcing agito/akito aside in his mental cage. thats when kaito commends rindo for being the only one who is able to catch on to his set-up trap/strategy and reveals rindo is gazelle, prototype 0 of brain charger, or also known as the "wings of beginning" / "original wings".


----------



## Blade (Oct 15, 2010)

Seems average chapter.

I'll wait for the scanned version.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 17, 2010)

So....wait....

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaito isnt the original thorn king...Lind is?  So, 1 body...is Fang King and Thorn King now? Seems pretty fuckin overpowered lol...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thorn King is from the Gravity Children part while Fang King is from the Brain Charger part...?


----------



## Wrath (Oct 17, 2010)

That assumes that the original Thorn King was a Gravity Child at all. The thing that makes someone an original King is if the Regalia was built specifically for them. If Gazelle was a better candidate than the Thorn Gravity Child then the Regalia could have been built for him instead.

It's a lot like Nike actually. Nike is naturally a Wing Road user, but being inferior to Sora didn't have a Regalia built for him and therefore isn't the original King of anything. But when he got his hands on an original Regalia he was able to use it just fine. Lind might originally have been a Sonia Road user, but he's currently got the Fang Regalia, and there's no sense wasting that.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 17, 2010)

Lind/Gazelle may have started out as the thorn king, but then his regalia was given to someone else, then the Akito personality became the fang king because Kaito was training him to be that.

I don't think being a GC or BC had anything to do with it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Lind/Gazelle may have started out as the thorn king, but then his regalia was given to someone else, then the Akito personality became the fang king because Kaito was training him to be that.
> 
> I don't think being a GC or BC had anything to do with it.



makes sense

quick question though: what i the difference between a GC and BC??


----------



## Wrath (Oct 17, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> makes sense
> 
> quick question though: what i the difference between a GC and BC??


Well they both have the same aim - to allow people to use the AT technology at maximum efficiency, so that they don't waste any energy. The Gravity Children project aimed to do that by genetically engineering a new type of human. The Brain Charger project aimed to do it more cheaply by altering the brains of regular humans.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2010)

ah, i see..

are there any other BC that we know of minus Lind?


----------



## Wrath (Oct 17, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> ah, i see..
> 
> are there any other BC that we know of minus Lind?


Yeah, all team Sleipnir were Brain Chargers.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2010)

oh yes... my memory sucks lol.

thanks


----------



## Inugami (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh Great just keeps disappoints me like always, Kaito being a King would be so fucking badass but ..another of the personality's a King?, come on.


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Like always? Air Gear is frigging awesome.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 17, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Oh Great just keeps disappoints me like always, Kaito being a King would be so fucking badass but ..another of the personality's a King?, come on.



Yeah i share your opinion.
Also Kaito's "theory" kinda takes it to the dump, he said he couldn't be a King because he was near 30, when the other Kings are around middle 20's, but Lindagitoakigo is 14 or something.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 18, 2010)

Athrum said:


> Yeah i share your opinion.
> Also Kaito's "theory" kinda takes it to the dump, he said he couldn't be a King because he was near 30, when the other Kings are around middle 20's, but Lindagitoakigo is 14 or something.



Lind would obviously be older then the other two personalities. Akito/Agito is probably 14, with Agito being slightly younger.  You forget that the Lind personality has been dormant for a long while now. The body reflects the personality in a way.


If that doesn't make sense, then just assume OG screwed himself when deciding to make a person a GC as well as a BC and then topping it off with different personalities.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

> If I'm not mistaken, then Lind=Gazelle. If not, then the Lind personality came about when Kaito's personality was placed/copied into his(Gazelle's) body.



Gazelle is a woman, and the Agito/Lind/Akito body is not. As Carnevil said its more like her personality and skills into Akito's body.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 19, 2010)

And where exactly does it say that Gazelle is female?


----------



## Wrath (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds like a misconception based on the fact that the other Sonia Road users are female.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

The Raw for 292 heavily suggests (since I can't read it) that Gazelle is female.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> The Raw for 292 heavily suggests (since I can't read it) that Gazelle is female.



Post what you're referring to.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 19, 2010)

Haha and in just one week it goes from legit twist to wtflolog again.  This dude hangs with kubo


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Cooli said:


> Post what you're referring to.





Last page. Its a Kaito flashback story, and I'd be really surprised if that girl at the end wasn't Gazelle.

Also, everyone here who likes to talk about AG should join Sora Scans. The forums practically dead aside from the 15-20 people who routinely check in to comment on the latest issues.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Last page. Its a Kaito flashback story, and I'd be really surprised if that girl at the end wasn't Gazelle.



Well that doesn't really clear things up (because as you said we can't read it), but the last half does make what you say more likely. We'd have to wait until 293 and further to be entirely sure whether Gazelle is male or female, which imo is too many twists and different things going on with 1 character ;-;


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Haha and in just one week it goes from legit twist to wtflolog again.  This dude hangs with kubo



Dude the twist is still good....! :amazed

Give it a chance....


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll concur with whip.  I miss Kazu, and I want to see what a totally 'normal' person can do against a king.  Not main character, not bc, bg, or whatevers.  OG knows the people want Kazu.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 20, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Admittedly, I would have preferred that Kaito ended up being Gazelle, as opposed to Gazelle being Gazelle downloaded into Lind (which is what it seems like).



Yeah, but then how would he explain Kiric not recognising Kaito when he got into his car?

Sex change? Plastic surgery?

Idk....


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 20, 2010)

this chapter


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I'll concur with whip.  I miss Kazu, and I want to see what a totally 'normal' person can do against a king.  Not main character, not bc, bg, or whatevers.  OG knows the people want Kazu.



Exactly.

Kazu's fights are always more interesting to me because he's always the underdog. Its rare that he'll get wtfhax on his side since at the end of the day he's just a good rider.

Same with Buccha, and to a lesser extent Aeon.



Waking Dreamer said:


> Yeah, but then how would he explain Kiric not recognising Kaito when he got into his car?
> 
> Sex change? Plastic surgery?
> 
> Idk....



You think a little thing like plot holes would stop OG? Dreamer, as a fellow sora scans member, and longtime AG reader, you should know better


----------



## Cooli (Oct 20, 2010)

Kazu sneak attacks Aeon and takes back the Flame Regalia and then proceeds to burn everyone on the ship


----------



## Lucius (Oct 22, 2010)

new chapter:

This for me


----------



## Cooli (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, so Gazelle is female, and her personality was used for the BC project. Now all we need to know is who was the fool that signed up to be the first candidate


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

Wouldnt that be Akito...?


----------



## Cooli (Oct 22, 2010)

No                       .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2010)

Damn, i don´t like to copy others but this describes how it went by reading the chapter


----------



## Cooli (Oct 22, 2010)

Kaito a beast when ATs aren't involved


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> This dude hangs with kubo



Kubo should at least learn how to draw backgrounds...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2010)

I dont know what to say besides air gear is a roller coster its just WTF then awesome again and again and again.Im just gonna have to see where the wind takes me on this 
trolling awesome ecchi sports shonen manga rollercoster we call Air Gear.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 23, 2010)

So Kaito's team was just a bunch of dudes who did random shit and fucked shit up for teh lulz?

Well done Kaito, well done .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

airgear293


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 27, 2010)

Im tempted to say Gazalle looks really cute but damn this manga with its traps and gender body switching....lol


----------



## Lucius (Oct 31, 2010)

[Evil_Genius]Berserk_v36c316.rar

translated 293


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 31, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Im tempted to say Gazalle looks really cute but damn this manga with its traps and gender body switching....lol



ROFL! Too true!


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 31, 2010)

oh noez his weelz fell apart, how unfortunate, how did that happen  
lol that truck, honey factory 

nrext chapters: gazelle thinks he is dead, she loses it, get's brainwashed, back to the ship,...


----------



## Cooli (Oct 31, 2010)

I like how her nips were the only thing holding up her shirt


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 31, 2010)

Cooli said:


> I like how her nips were the only thing holding up her shirt



You said what i was thinking....


----------



## Athrum (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah she looks cute (kinda like a female Akito lol)
Also, isnt that like the 3rd kiss we see in the whole series?? lol


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 1, 2010)

I think its the fifth - if you include Akito kissing Ikki...LMAO


----------



## Kalix (Nov 9, 2010)

Doesn't look like it's been posted, but according to , they are animating the fight between Kogarasumaru & the original Sleeping Forest. I feel like it's going to be epic, but with a March release date, the wait is going to be murder.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2010)

Has that fight between Ikki and Ringo been animated yet? Never kept track of it after the initial announcement.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 9, 2010)

Kalix said:


> Doesn't look like it's been posted, but according to , they are animating the fight between Kogarasumaru & the original Sleeping Forest. I feel like it's going to be epic, but with a March release date, the wait is going to be murder.



Emily in ATs and that Koga outfit is going to be animated in colour....!!!

Kazu doing Time barrier and flame clones..!!!

Buccha taking on Dontores and destroying the Ramjet Regalia..!!!

Killik and Sora busting out attacks....!!


----------



## Kalix (Nov 9, 2010)

@SaiST

Yes! It's set to be released on the 17th. So about a week or so before raws are released, probably.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2010)

*Second OVA of Air Gear Announced*


> According to presepe news, the second OVA of Air Gear  was announced to be released on March 17th 2011. It will be bundled with the manga volume 31 limited edition. The original manga chapters "Kogarasumaru versus the former Sleeping Forest (Part 1)" in the 24 and 25th volumes will be animated.
> The first volume will be released on November 17th. Judging from the subtitle "Air Gear Trick 2", there will be more OVAs.
> 
> Source: presepe


----------



## Iijyanaika (Nov 10, 2010)

the damn limited editions run $75 bucks......i was going to buy it........decided i'd rather spend my money on something else. can't wait to see them though


----------



## sharpie (Nov 10, 2010)

294 Chinese scan:


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2010)

Is this manga dragging to anyone else?  Like, you don't need much development in chapters, just teases and pretty art.  Oh wait, OG.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a shame the OVA's look so damn better than the series.
Also Ikki's japanese voice in the series annoyed the hell outta me.


----------



## sharpie (Nov 10, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Is this manga dragging to anyone else?  Like, you don't need much development in chapters, just teases and pretty art.  Oh wait, OG.



I'll admit, this arc has been dragging for a while.  Kinda disappointing that he took another break last week after having over a month off just 2 months ago.  But IMO, it still isn't nearly as bad as bleach with the super short chapters - stretched out arcs.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 10, 2010)

sharpie said:


> I'll admit, this arc has been dragging for a while.  Kinda disappointing that he took another break last week after having over a month off just 2 months ago.  But IMO, it still isn't nearly as bad as bleach with the super short chapters - stretched out arcs.



I agree. Its still way above Bleach (i know not saying much but still) in pacing, art, _backgrounds_  and content for every chapter. 

What makes it feel more draggy is the breaks. if you take away the breaks the events would seem to take place twice as fast.

Anyway as for the chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn it looks likes it was Sora who will bust up Gazalle!! That explains why he was so keen to have Rika replace her.


----------



## Cooli (Nov 10, 2010)

So liek the first sex scene evar? :33


Also, if that kid is Sora, he looks more badass then then he does now.


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 10, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Buccha taking on Dontores and destroying the Ramjet Regalia..!!!



That won't be animated that was done off page.

The rest will be fine until all the plotkai OG added.


----------



## sharpie (Nov 10, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I agree. Its still way above Bleach (i know not saying much but still) in pacing, art, _backgrounds_  and content for every chapter.
> 
> What makes it feel more draggy is the breaks. if you take away the breaks the events would seem to take place twice as fast.
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



it's a tough call, i took a close look at sora's feet when I first saw the raw, it's hard to tell if he's wearing AT's.  But who knows.  hopefully a fight will break out when she opens the door so we can get some closure to the flashback, and move forward


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 10, 2010)

sharpie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it's a tough call, i took a close look at sora's feet when I first saw the raw, it's hard to tell if he's wearing AT's.  But who knows.  hopefully a fight will break out when she opens the door so we can get some closure to the flashback, and move forward



You do realize that could also be Nike right?


----------



## sharpie (Nov 10, 2010)

Carnevil said:


> You do realize that could also be Nike right?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sure, it could be nike, considering what lind said on the ship about nike being his prey since long ago.  It was probably nike/sora that attacked gazelle and left her beat up in that alley ages ago.  So I'm guessing they're going to take her out and snatch the thorn regalia which will eventually end up in rika's hands.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 11, 2010)

Athrum said:


> It's a shame the OVA's look so damn better than the series.
> Also Ikki's japanese voice in the series annoyed the hell outta me.



You know its a shame they didnt animate anymore fights before this one, less likely they ever will now.

At the very least they should have animated Spitfire/Aeon vs Sora/Nike, thye could have even included Ikki and Agito trapped in the tower by Sleeping Forest. Not to mention Kazu being stated as the or at least possible new Flame King.


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks like it's Nike.

Chapter 296


----------



## Cooli (Nov 13, 2010)

Nike and Sora, badass even as kids


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 13, 2010)

Damn, I'm rather pissed that Kakiya died this soon. He had a cool design


----------



## Cooli (Nov 13, 2010)

Well he was unfortunate enough to encounter both Nike and Sora at the same time.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2010)

In b4 nike is a BC


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinese scan of 295
He has 100 in intellect. How is he as smart as Aizen?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 17, 2010)

the OVA's supposed to be out today, titled kuro no hane to nemuri no mori.


----------



## Cooli (Nov 18, 2010)

damn i wish chaps came out more than once a week ;-;


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 18, 2010)

Jicksy said:


> the OVA's supposed to be out today, titled kuro no hane to nemuri no mori.



I wonder how long it will be before its uploaded on the net....?


----------



## Sassy (Nov 19, 2010)

Cooli said:


> damn i wish chaps came out more than once a week ;-;


 
You and me Both V_v

Love Air Gear but  damn waiting for so long for a damn chap can be quite annoying


----------



## terra (Nov 20, 2010)

ssa has the chap


----------



## Cooli (Nov 20, 2010)

oh shit! It's a Gundam 


And is that Ikki's father?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 20, 2010)

Cooli said:


> oh shit! It's a Gundam
> 
> 
> And is that Ikki's father?



Yup. Uncle minami himself.
He was the guy throwing paper planes during the slepnir fight


----------



## Wrath (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, it's _probably _Ikki's father. There's been no confirmation of it. Although Ikki may actually be another one of his creations, rather than an actual son.


----------



## mali (Nov 21, 2010)

Im still bumbed about Yoshi's death


----------



## Cooli (Nov 21, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yup. Uncle minami himself.
> He was the guy throwing paper planes during the slepnir fight


such a litter-bug 


Wrath said:


> Well, it's _probably _Ikki's father. There's been no confirmation of it. Although Ikki may actually be another one of his creations, rather than an actual son.



I doubt Ikki is a _creation_ otherwise he would have shown some hidden ability by now, rather than just being really gifted with AT's. On the otherhand, maybe once he gets the Regalia and goes up against Sora/Nike some hidden ability will finally spring forth


----------



## Wrath (Nov 21, 2010)

Cooli said:


> such a litter-bug
> 
> 
> I doubt Ikki is a _creation_ otherwise he would have shown some hidden ability by now, rather than just being really gifted with AT's. On the otherhand, maybe once he gets the Regalia and goes up against Sora/Nike some hidden ability will finally spring forth


In previous flashbacks it was said that Uncle Minami had managed to produce a single person with the natural wind affinity, and that Sleipnir were created as copies of that person. In Ikki's fight with Loki it was implied that he was that original.


----------



## Cooli (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought they were talking about Lind?


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2010)

The OAD was quite good.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 21, 2010)

So finally it is confirmed, Uncle Minami is the "Devil" dude. I wonder what's his part in all of this, he's been pulling the strings of all this crap since the very beginning.

As for the OAD, seemed awesome, the animation is still top notch, and the voices fitted the characters really well, loved Ikki's voice.

Also, EVIL RINGO FTW!!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 22, 2010)

Yo yoshis was such a pimp...fighting goddamn gundams on soda cans, that shit needs to animated.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 23, 2010)

chinese scan for 296:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nike and Gazzelle continue their fight and another rider shows up to bring her down.


----------



## Cooli (Nov 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that must be Sora who showed up at the end


----------



## Athrum (Nov 26, 2010)

Jesus, who would be able to fight someone dressed like that?! xD


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 27, 2010)

Well..that was a really short chapter 

As for the OAD...it was pretty damn good. I wish they would simply just continue the series from where they left off  Also, forgot how epic the Aion rape-time scene was lol...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 1, 2010)

297 Chinese scan version:

c133 Chinese

*O.M.F.G.*

'nuff said.

*EDIT:* O!G is King of making characters look badass with_ hands still in their pockets..._


----------



## Cooli (Dec 1, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but Gazelle is fight with nothing but a jacket on, right?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, Nike looks like a retard dancing around like that 

Awesome double attack pose from the both of them 

And damn. Nike can explode people?


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 10, 2010)

any more updates on the manga? when is 298 coming out?


----------



## TrueKing (Dec 10, 2010)

_Awww man things are really starting to heat up in Air Gear, I can't believe that Nike and Sora actually used to be kids I couldn't really imagine to badass guys like that as children. I'm still waiting to see Ikkis dam reigalia and its pissing me off how long its taking him to get them._


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 10, 2010)

TrueKing said:


> I can't believe that Nike and Sora actually used to be kids I couldn't really imagine to badass guys like that as children. I'm still waiting to see Ikkis dam reigalia and its pissing me off how long its taking him to get them.



Yeah, I honestly cant wait for the double page spread of Ikki, Kazu and Agito all wearing their regalias. But at least they're fleshing out Nike and Sora and hyping their badass - cause ultimately the twins would be the ulitimate test for the Koga and their eventual regalias...


----------



## Cooli (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Gazelle learned the Bloody Road from most likely watching/copying Falco and then combined the tricks with her own. Interesting 

So now we know how and why the different personas know more than one road, now we just need to know more about Kaito's brother, if he actually has one, and whose body they really are in, and the whole mind transfer thing in general.

And correct me if I'm wrong, but Lind=Gazelle+Kaito's brother's personality, correct?

And then Akito was born because Lind couldn't handle the mental and physical stress, correct? And imo, now knowing that Gazelle is female, it better explains why Akito is attracted to certain, strong men and is willing to protect those close to him by any means necessary


----------



## Athrum (Dec 12, 2010)

Don't think it was ever implied Gazelle was is in AkitoAgitoLind. Also i think Lind is the original of the 3, so that would make him the real brother of Kaito, but tbh i think OG! put his hands thru his feet with that multiple personality thing.


----------



## bURN (Dec 12, 2010)

i think lind is kaito's son


----------



## Athrum (Dec 12, 2010)

bURN said:


> i think lind is kaito's son



This actually makes sense. He looks both like kaito and gazelle, alas things with OG! are never this simple


----------



## Cooli (Dec 12, 2010)

Athrum said:


> Don't think it was ever implied Gazelle was is in AkitoAgitoLind. Also i think Lind is the original of the 3, so that would make him the real brother of Kaito, but tbh i think OG! put his hands thru his feet with that multiple personality thing.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Considering Kaito called Lind Gazelle, and that they aren't in a female (Gazelle's) body, then she obviously has to be in another person's body.

It's already been said that Lind was the original/older persona and that Akito/Agito came about later on, however, if i'm not mistaken, Lind is the combination of Gazelle and Kaito's brother, which is why I said we need to find out more about Kaito's brother and how he came into play with Gazelle


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

These flashbacks are really drawing me in to wanting to see Nike vs Lind + Kaitou.  Too bad, Ikki is probably going to be the one to defeat him.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 13, 2010)

Actually, Nike is reserved for Lind/Gazelle. Sora is Ikki's prey


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> Actually, Nike is reserved for Lind/Gazelle. Sora is Ikki's prey


I sure hope so.     who is Sora going with to battle sleeping forest anyways?  Seems like all his riders are still at that ship. lol


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 13, 2010)

Tenrei said:


> Actually, Nike is reserved for Lind/Gazelle. Sora is Ikki's prey



Actually* Kazu* would have fair dibs on Nike too...(Killing Spitfire). Kazu (after getting his regalia) would need to battle Lind to see who takes on Nike....

OR

They could just Grand Fang Firebird his ass together....


----------



## Nic (Dec 13, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Actually* Kazu* would have fair dibs on Nike too...(Killing Spitfire). Kazu (after getting his regalia) would need to battle Lind to see who takes on Nike....
> 
> OR
> 
> They could just Grand Fang Firebird his ass together....


yeah i have a feeling they are going to take him on together.  Really you would think that Nike would be in a tough position possibly having to face Ikki, Kazu, Kaitou, Lind together.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, other than the fact that Spitfire gave his regalia to Kazu, they didn't really have that big of a connection that Kazu would try to seek revenge. On ther otherhand, Aeon might try to take on Nike. Or both considering we don't know where Kazu is and Aeon is searching for him, so they both might find Nike at the same time


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 14, 2010)

In case you all are forgetting...Onigiri is currently solo'n Nike :ho


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah well until his penis falls and he gains a breast and a vagina. I'm not to worried.


----------



## Carnevil (Dec 15, 2010)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> In case you all are forgetting...Onigiri is currently solo'n Nike :ho



I haven't forgotten, I'm hoping Nike pops him like a balloon like he did to Kaito's friend.  At least then Onigiri would make people laugh.


----------



## Nic (Dec 15, 2010)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> In case you all are forgetting...Onigiri is currently solo'n Nike :ho


his battle power revelation felt like a huge troll.   I'm guessing that Nike's and Sora's true battle power will probably be around 500 now.


----------



## Sassy (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn this chap 298 was a bit intresting and very curious at the end on the sentence. Hmmmm


----------



## Cooli (Dec 23, 2010)

So now we fully know where the Fang theme came from 

Though I'm starting to get bored with the whole flashback thing


----------



## Cooli (Dec 23, 2010)

So now we fully know where the Fang theme came from 

Though I'm starting to get bored with the whole flashback thing


----------



## Nic (Dec 23, 2010)

I actually like the flashback thing.  It's a nice break from all the fighting. Besides Kaitou's background story is something i always wanted to know. 

I wonder when chapter 299 will come out.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 23, 2010)

It's already out



I mean, I like it, but I want it to progress quicker


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlUJjAFRXjw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiST (Dec 29, 2010)

... Mmmeh.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks freakin' awesome. Give a 300 episode complete series with that quality please xD


----------



## Cooli (Dec 31, 2010)

When's the next chap commg out?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 2, 2011)

Chapter 40


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2011)

How the fuck can one character's story/history change so much!?  *facedesk*

Now we just need to know which personality the kid has. Most likely it's Akito since he's talking about a voice inside him


----------



## Nic (Jan 2, 2011)

Well the kid thing was pretty obvious. lol  The sad part is that their revenge will fail since Ikki has to steal the show.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, maybe not. Gazelle already said he/she wanted Nike, so that leaves Sora for Ikki, unless they tag team like before


----------



## Nic (Jan 2, 2011)

I suppose, although I see no point for Ikki to be on the ship anymore if that's the case.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2011)

Prep?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 2, 2011)

SO WAIT?! OMG, AKITO and all of them are his kid?!1!!!


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes and no


----------



## Athrum (Jan 15, 2011)

So Agito is actually Kaito's son and not his brother? Crazy...


----------



## Sassy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lmao isn't it? When I got to the end of the chapter I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Not Kaito! Damn what a shame that bastard had to just do that to him *sniff*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 15, 2011)

faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Carnevil (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's the raw for 302
finally read this


----------



## Cooli (Jan 18, 2011)

At least he missed the vital organs 

Gazelle is getting beat?  and is that Minami?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 22, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlUJjAFRXjw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Kilik 

And is that some GIRUGAMESH I hear in the background


----------



## Cooli (Jan 24, 2011)

So Lind is not Gazelle  Je just has her memories and abilities 

But does that mean Lind and Kaito are homo for each other?


----------



## Athrum (Jan 24, 2011)

I just stopped trying to understand OG! mangas, i just go with the flow, makes it more enjoyable tbh xD


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

Athrum said:


> I just stopped trying to understand OG! mangas, i just go with the flow, makes it more enjoyable tbh xD



Where does it say Lind has her memories?

I thought he has her potential/abilities, and Kaito went tough love on the kid to make him strong...


----------



## Cooli (Jan 24, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Where does it say Lind has her memories?
> 
> I thought he has her potential/abilities, and Kaito went tough love on the kid to make him strong...



pg. 3


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> So Lind is not Gazelle  Je just has her memories and abilities
> 
> But does that mean Lind and Kaito are homo for each other?



That could be why Akito is gay.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, he's only gay for Ikki, but that's to be expected. Now if Agito was into dudes as well, then yeah, Lind being gay would explain why all the personalities would be gay


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 25, 2011)

i'd lol if this non bishie won.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 28, 2011)

Also, Arthur was a beast  At least until the last few pages


----------



## Baks (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool at least Agito's fight is finally bloody over at long last.

I hope the author shows us in the next chapter what is going on with Kazu, its been over 30 chapters since we last saw him.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea, we need to see what happened to kazu and whether the pig got bbq'd against nike


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 31, 2011)

Color Page:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cooli (Jan 31, 2011)

That is awesome


----------



## Athrum (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah the end page was totally badass


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow that chapter was so damn pointless. It added NOTHING!

And where the hell is Kazu is he dead?
That would be better than O!G seemingly forgetting that he exists.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 4, 2011)

wtf new airgear anime......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, it has been a while since I've seen Buccha. I almost forgot he was fighting xDD


----------



## Athrum (Feb 5, 2011)

Kinda sucks that OG spent so many chapters building up the Gram Scale tournament and now we wont see it, or since the boat is sinking everyone's gonna scram and then we have the tourney, but that sucks too since it will spread the manga really thin...


----------



## Cooli (Feb 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> *Wow that chapter was so damn pointless*. It added NOTHING!
> 
> And where the hell is Kazu is he dead?
> That would be better than O!G seemingly forgetting that he exists.



Yes, yes it was.




He probably is somewhere dead in a ditch. That or sleeping.


I'm more interested in knowing the result of the Onigiri/Nike fight tbh.


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 5, 2011)

Athrum said:


> Kinda sucks that OG spent so many chapters building up the Gram Scale tournament and now we wont see it, or since the boat is sinking everyone's gonna scram and then we have the tourney, but that sucks too since it will spread the manga really thin...



No the ship won't sink Buccha will shut the valve after he defeats Orca.  That's the reason the valve was turned on to flood the ballast tank.  Besides what would be the point in having kururu show up to finish the storm regalia if the ship is going to sink before she's done.  Besides they still don't have the parts necessary to create the regalia.  So the ship won't be sinking anytime soon.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 6, 2011)

Heh. There's a panel where Agito is pulling the steel bar out of Kaito, but at first I thought it was him prying out the Rumble Regalia from Arthur's body.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 7, 2011)

Still waiting for either:

A. Aeon doing something
B. Nike doing something
C. Kazu doing something
D. Some part of the Gen/SF fight


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 7, 2011)

classic  OhGreat


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 8, 2011)

Trick 305.  Really? Are you sure?


----------



## Cooli (Feb 8, 2011)

That fourth page is epic 


Question though, if they're underwater, how the hell are they talking to each other? 

Judging from page 13, either Ikki won, or Buccha became fired up by Ikki's spirit


----------



## Wrath (Feb 11, 2011)

So Buccha says that his Road is "Rock". Is that something unique to him, though, or a version of the Gaia Road?


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 11, 2011)

Wrath said:


> So Buccha says that his Road is "Rock". Is that something unique to him, though, or a version of the Gaia Road?



He hasn't shown any abilities similar to Gaia, so it'll probably be his own unique thing like Onigiri's smell road.  He's probably referring to the fact that he can make his body as hard as a rock.


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 15, 2011)

Link removed


Summary by Suarhnir at mangahelpers.

*Spoiler*: __ 



- buccha tries to use a move on orca but it fails due to the depth they are at and how it is affects the blood in his body.

- pyon is worrying over orca but sora reassures her that during the time orca fought agito/lind, he was only going at 60%. also, orca does live up to his nickname

- buccha starts sucking in for his next move, surprising orca.

- pyon is still not convinced, stating that orca is a gentle kid who just happens to break everything he plays with... (note the broken toys are actually some armored soldiers that he beat up). pyon decides to head back

- buccha is now propelling both himself and orca beneath him downwards. orca tries to counter but the moment he touches buccha, he is frozen via vibrations just like the gem/gaia road of nike and kiric's (so buccha is now marked as a sub road of gaia - not gem since buccha has no wind attributes)

- orca reflects on buccha's strength not being in his blood, but in his friends. orca also wants to have friends and he also recalls a promise that pyon made with him that after the battle that they would go out and make a 100 friends together... buccha and orca are at the ocean floor...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice. Glad to see Buccha stepping up.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 18, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> He hasn't shown any abilities similar to Gaia, so it'll probably be his own unique thing like Onigiri's smell road.  He's probably referring to the fact that he can make his body as hard as a rock.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2011)

How does drinking water propel you deeper?


----------



## MagicBreaker (Feb 18, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> Link removed
> Summary by Suarhnir at mangahelpers.
> - pyon is worrying over orca but sora reassures her that during the time orca fought agito/lind, he was only going at 60%. also, orca does live up to his nickname



Translation by abcd9146


> He still has that injury when he fought that shark kid, so I guess he can only use max 60% of his strength.



Anyone know which is the correct translation?


----------



## x_danny_x (Feb 18, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> How does drinking water propel you deeper?



its a manga,  it is wise not to make sense of out it,  especially for this manga.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Feb 19, 2011)

I gave up on this manga. Notice how I haven't posted on this thread in sooooo long.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2011)

MagicBreaker said:


> Translation by abcd9146
> 
> 
> Anyone know which is the correct translation?



I'd assume that as long as that line of Ocra saying "You don't hold a candle to Akito..." is true then I'd go with the only being able to use 60% against Buccha


----------



## wolfteam000 (Feb 21, 2011)

New to the manga but loving it XD caught up with all the chapters but I was wondering, when are the chapters released? Is it weekly or monthly or irregular?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 21, 2011)

wolfteam000 said:


> New to the manga but loving it XD caught up with all the chapters but I was wondering, when are the chapters released? Is it weekly or monthly or irregular?



Generally weekly but OG is known for long one month breaks or breals here and there. I guess it was becuase he had another manga going on at the same time.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Bucca wins?  Bucca wins?!  I may mark.  He's not jobbing.  I cosplayed as this fat fuck years ago.  No WAY!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 21, 2011)

lol at this fight, at least it was quick.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 21, 2011)

What happened to the other pig!?

AND WHERE THE HELL IS KAZU!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 22, 2011)

Raw 307  This scene


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty much a given anybody on a first name basis with Kiric is going to be badass.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 22, 2011)

Who was on a first nam basis?


Also, who was that girl again, and what is she using?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 22, 2011)

Onc TT ended, all the insanity had to go somewhere.


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 22, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Who was on a first nam basis?
> 
> 
> Also, who was that girl again, and what is she using?



Hangman the guy who stomped Nue is on a first name basis with Kiric.  
The chicks name starts with a T can't remember and she's using a pseudo type regalia that allows her to perform the IA's of each road to like 60% of the real king or something like that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah I'm pretty sure Kazu is dead at this point.

Fellow fans begin mourning.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 24, 2011)

wasn't expecting that father bit


----------



## son_michael (Feb 24, 2011)

what the....ALL MANKIND PUNCH? 


when did Ikki believe all of mankind were his servants?


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 25, 2011)

son_michael said:


> what the....ALL MANKIND PUNCH?
> 
> 
> when did Ikki believe all of mankind were his servants?



Ikki's is an egotistical twat, where have you been?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 25, 2011)

Who gives a fuck about kaku, his weak ass got captured. Now Aeon clock has to go save his ass.


----------



## mali (Feb 27, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Who gives a fuck about kaku, his weak ass got captured. Now Aeon clock has to go save his ass.



How the hell is Kazu weak?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh great.....daddy issues.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 27, 2011)

About Hanged Man, I was expecting him to be someone cool, as soon as i saw all the cords coming out of his arms i thought, "Damn, don't tell me he's Black Ban"
This fight should cool.


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 1, 2011)

Raw 308 Badger-Scans

Blackburn ftw.  Nice my other favorite character being such a badass.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 1, 2011)

DMAKS LFNSKL;F SD BUCCHA FTW!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> Raw 308 Badger-Scans
> 
> Blackburn ftw.  Nice my other favorite character being such a badass.


I'm ....I don't understand....


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 2, 2011)

The loss against Kiric made him a boozer...lol

Or maybe its just a front...


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 3, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> The loss against Kiric made him a boozer...lol
> 
> Or maybe its just a front...



Losing a magic rollerblade battle is the worst thing that can happen to a character in Air Gear.  The funny thing is all he got was a badass scar and the loss of one eye.  It's not like they put his ass in a wheelchair or something and he's still the thunder king.


----------



## Baks (Mar 4, 2011)

What a pointless and crappy filler chapter, nothing has really progressed at all in this chapter.  Where's the plot progression?  This chapter accomplished nothing. The author needs to stop stalling and address these issues:

1.  Finally show us Kazu.
2.  Finally conclude the Ikki/Nue fight instead of dragging it needlessly out.
3.  Give us Nike, I wanna see if has killed off Ongiri or not. 
4.  See whats going on with Ringo, Emily and Kururu.

Instead of pointless filler chapters like this one.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 4, 2011)

Wait.....why did I think BB was dead?


----------



## Athrum (Mar 5, 2011)

We all seem to assume that since the pages after the Kiric vs SF fight showed there pretty much teared apart. Seems they're all alive if worse for wear xD the only one missing now is Dontores


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 16, 2011)

there is a trailer for the 3rd OVA


> The official website for Oh! great's Air Gear racing tournament manga announced on Wednesday that the 32nd manga volume will ship in a limited edition with a new anime DVD on June 17.
> 
> The DVD will contain "Trick 3" (episode 3) of the Air Gear: Kuro no Hane to Nemuri no Mori -Break on the Sky- (Air Gear: The Black Wings and the Sleeping Forest -Break on the Sky-) anime project. In particular, it will continue the "legendary" battle between the Kogarasumaru team and the first Sleeping Forest team from the 24th and 25th manga volumes. It will also have an illustration gallery and audio commentary.
> 
> The manga's first bundled anime DVD was included with the 30th manga volume on November 17, and the second anime DVD will be included with the 31st manga volume on Thursday (barring delays).


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I was wondering how on earth they were going to fit all of SF vs Koga into 30 mins but it seem they will be splitting the battles into at least 2 OAVs.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 16, 2011)

Lets just hope Kodansha USA, the new publisher for AirGear in English, to also ship these with the volumes


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2011)

Ikki is amusing as always.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 20, 2011)

Fun chapter, but seems OG is just dragging this too long. Don't we have a Gram Scale to finish?? SF and Genesis haven't even duked it out yet!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Ikki is amusing as always.



He can be such a douche, but in a loveable way...that and he doesn't know how to read the mood


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2011)

The early gay jokes between Agito/Akito and Ikki are some of my favorite moments in the manga.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 20, 2011)

Please end this fight already


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Please end this fight already



OG has a bad habit of dragging the fuck out of a fight.  Hopefully after this we get Nike kicking some ass and maybe killing a few of Ikki's little group.

Personally I'd love for him to show up on deck with Onigiri's body after Ikki wins the race against Nue.  He can kill the little group that Aeon sent well at least everybody but Falco and Blackburn.

I mean the good guys have been winning up until now things have got o turn bad for them sometime, unless OG is going to puss out on this arc.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 21, 2011)

Fourth Killing Blow!


----------



## Athrum (Mar 21, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> OG has a bad habit of dragging the fuck out of a fight.  Hopefully after this we get Nike kicking some ass and maybe killing a few of Ikki's little group.
> 
> Personally I'd love for him to show up on deck with Onigiri's body after Ikki wins the race against Nue.  He can kill the little group that Aeon sent well at least everybody but Falco and Blackburn.
> 
> I mean the good guys have been winning up until now things have got o turn bad for them sometime, unless OG is going to puss out on this arc.



Don't think OG! will actually kill anyone, he has a bad habit to bring back his chars from the dead. In TenTen the only dead char was Maya, here we already have SpitFire dead, so i doubt any more will croak.


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 21, 2011)

Athrum said:


> Don't think OG! will actually kill anyone, he has a bad habit to bring back his chars from the dead. In TenTen the only dead char was Maya, here we already have SpitFire dead, so i doubt any more will croak.



Yeah but in TenTen there wasn't really a good psycho killer like Nike.  Dude kills everybody so OG should at least have him kill a few more people.  Granted I think OG will go the chicken shit way out and only kill easy characters.  Like, Hammer and dude from Rez Bo and possibly Falco and Blackburn and Aeon.  He won't kill anybody in Koga because that would be too hard for him to explain to the characters parents.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 21, 2011)

Ikki's awesome.

That's all I got. Carry on.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 22, 2011)

Ikki is...tolerable in this chapter.

Still bitter about serious lack of Kazu. He better be up to something awesome. If O!G just forgot/pushed aside one of his main characters for 20+ chapters I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Baks (Mar 22, 2011)

Actually its been nearly 40 chapters since we last saw Kazu, his last appearance was in ch 271.

Anywayz I hope Ikki finishes off Nue soon.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 22, 2011)

What exactly did jailbait mean by I'll let you stick it in?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

Cooli said:


> What exactly did jailbait mean by I'll let you stick it in?



She meant Nue can stick in his regalia to get it repaired.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 22, 2011)

Ah. Ok. Was kinda confused on that


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 22, 2011)

Baks said:


> Actually its been nearly 40 chapters since we last saw Kazu, his last appearance was in ch 271.
> 
> Anywayz I hope Ikki finishes off Nue soon.



The race looks to end in chapter 310 so hopefully we can move the fuck on with this boring ass arc.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 24, 2011)

this fight has gone on way too long
-_______________-


----------



## Carnevil (Mar 25, 2011)

311 spoiler pics


*Spoiler*: __ 




Link
Link
Link


----------



## Baks (Mar 27, 2011)

Sweet, Ikki won. XD


----------



## Cooli (Mar 27, 2011)

finally 

Now onto Kazu and Onigiri


----------



## Wrath (Mar 27, 2011)

Do we have enough parts to finish the goddamn Storm Regalia yet?


----------



## Baks (Mar 27, 2011)

Cooli said:


> finally
> 
> Now onto Kazu and Onigiri



We can only hope, unless the author stalls us by showing us Aeon, Ringo, Kururu and/or Emily instead next chapter.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 27, 2011)

Baks said:


> We can only hope, unless the author stalls us by showing us Aeon, Ringo, Kururu and/or Emily instead next chapter.


I'd be cool with Emily turning up if she finally got her body back.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 27, 2011)

Who cares about kaku, Sano (Aeon Clock) is way better.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2011)

If you have an obstacle, just run right through it. At least that's what Ikki's preaching and he wouldn't be Ikki if he had done anything else...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 28, 2011)

COME ON!!! wheres kazu?!!!!


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2011)

Superb art as always.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 28, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> If you have an obstacle, just run right through it. At least that's what Ikki's preaching and he wouldn't be Ikki if he had done anything else...



I think Ikki preformed some trick...thats why it made Falco go,_ WTF? Did he just preform that trick?_


----------



## Athrum (Mar 28, 2011)

Did he have like a little wind shield around his body?
Also is it just me or the chapters seem to be getting shorter?!


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 29, 2011)

So, is Onigiri dead by now?

Edit: Just saw the raw.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's still alive.


----------



## Baks (Apr 2, 2011)

Chapter 311 is out.

False


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 2, 2011)

Orca yaoi fanboy is turning?


----------



## Athrum (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol that kinda fooled me, i was thinking, who the hell is that girl with Kilik's regalia?? xD


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn, Ikki better get his _twister shoes_ soon...missing materials, bullet hole cores. 

TTT shouldnt have anymore distractions to do what they gotta do.


----------



## Baks (Apr 2, 2011)

Pig vision. XD

Also LOL at Ikki for not recognising Buchha.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn it where is Kazu?

Decent chapter otherwise.

But if Nike takes of his pants and breaks the illusion Oni is dead.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 2, 2011)

Kazu has already rescued Rika.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 2, 2011)

Kazu downed Sora and is somoking while holding the flame regalia.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2011)

Page six was the best.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 2, 2011)

Pigs don't feel pain.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> *Damn it where is Kazu?*
> 
> Decent chapter otherwise.
> 
> But if Nike takes of his pants and breaks the illusion Oni is dead.



kazu is waiting for ikki to beat everyone and him being a cheerleader


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 2, 2011)

Well I think we can say goodbye to Blackburn, Falco, Hammer and Rez Bo dog guy.  They're all either going to be taken out by Rika or by Nike.  My bet is on Rika though and with Blackburn's regalia no longer having a core there's nobody there strong enough to face her.

Also what happened to Kanon and Benkei weren't they fighting on the deck as well they seemed to have disappeared.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 2, 2011)

I love how in a battle between two guys, O!G has come up with a way to still draw a naked chick in the panels.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 2, 2011)

that only shows his perverted mind


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 2, 2011)

Spoiler pics for 312:







The Pig steps up his game...:amazed


----------



## Cooli (Apr 2, 2011)

Perverted Pig Army FTW!


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder if Nike is playing like he did against Aeon and Spit.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 3, 2011)

So I think we can safely say that Onigiri is the strongest in the team  ?

Going toe to toe with Kilik, the pig is boss.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 3, 2011)

You mean nike?


----------



## blueblip (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes I mean Nike. For some reason, I have Kilik on the brain.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 4, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> Well I think we can say goodbye to Blackburn, Falco, Hammer and Rez Bo dog guy.  They're all either going to be taken out by Rika or by Nike.  My bet is on Rika though and with Blackburn's regalia no longer having a core there's nobody there strong enough to face her.
> 
> Also what happened to Kanon and Benkei weren't they fighting on the deck as well they seemed to have disappeared.



I don't get it, why would they be taken out by Rika??




blueblip said:


> Yes I mean Nike. For some reason, I have Kilik on the brain.



 well, same regalia and all hehehe


----------



## Cooli (Apr 4, 2011)

Rika is being brainwashed, is she not? Or about to be anyway.


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 4, 2011)

Athrum said:


> I don't get it, why would they be taken out by Rika?




The machine Rika is attached to is brainwashing her into being the Thorn Queen of Genesis.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 4, 2011)

Really??? Think i missed that somewhere. Thought it was just a kinky sex chair/prison/wtv


----------



## son_michael (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah, next time you see Rika she will appear as a villain, its never a good sign when someone is in a  brainwashing machine and the big bad is standing over them laughing....


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 6, 2011)

Raw 312 link for spoiler


----------



## Cooli (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh shit. Oni taking it to Nike


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought it was gonna end with Nike making troll face...but Oni is srs biz.


----------



## Baks (Apr 7, 2011)

Chapter 312 is out:

swinging his zanpakuto


----------



## Cooli (Apr 7, 2011)

Titty Twister Heartbreak Show 



I'm still confused on how he got her panties though


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2011)

> I'm still confused on how he got her panties though



Super pervert magic.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 7, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Titty Twister Heartbreak Show
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still confused on how he got her panties though



The power of ero. Not even solid matter can stop it.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 7, 2011)

Fucking Onigiri showing kings what's what, bitches!

Imagine how powerful he would become if he was dropped in something like the To-Aru verse...


----------



## Cooli (Apr 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Super pervert magic.





WraithX959 said:


> The power of ero. Not even solid matter can stop it.



So he can phase the panties right off them at lightspeed?


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 7, 2011)

I never really liked how Onigiri handled things, with his Ero power and other pig disgusting things, seriously now. I could type the lmao smiley but I don't find it amusing, at all. Then again, Obama being in a teen body is just as retarded so...whatever


----------



## Athrum (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree with you. He does bring some comedy into the story but i find him the least interesting char around


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 7, 2011)

The most impressive thing I saw this chapter was Nike figuring out Onigiri's road.  Who knew the brute had a brain was pretty impressive.  Now all he has to do is figure out how to get around Onigiri's shit and stomp his ass.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 7, 2011)

Oni flooded the room in like seconds/minutes with mucus, and as shown this chap, all that mucus cancels out Nike's attacks. Unless he can close the vents or get into an open area, I say Oni gives him hell for a bit before being roasted like the pig he is


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 7, 2011)

Nike is about to stomp the shit out of Onigiri I can't wait. :WTF


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 7, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Oni flooded the room in like seconds/minutes with mucus, and as shown this chap, all that mucus cancels out Nike's attacks. Unless he can close the vents or get into an open area, I say Oni gives him hell for a bit before being roasted like the pig he is



No, what Onigiri flooded the room with was Nitrogen which is what's fucking with Nike's brain and giving Onigiri his power.  If Nike can close off the vents and clear the air in the room with his wind Onigiri's abilities become nonexistent.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 7, 2011)

So the nitrogen made him hallucinate the mucus?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 7, 2011)

Cooli said:


> So the nitrogen made him hallucinate the mucus?


I think the nitrogen dulled Nikes movements while the mucus is a natural excretion,  maybe he has special sweat glands or something.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 8, 2011)

ROFL!!  Oni tongue attack


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 9, 2011)

Trick 313 spoilers.  Expect to be excited.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Educate yourself
Educate yourself


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 9, 2011)

Kazu Aeon and Nike pwning Onigiri , this is gonna be a good chap.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 9, 2011)

Kazu isn't dead

Nike is gonna kill oni


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 10, 2011)

Onigiri posing a threat to Nike was amusing and a stroke of genius, a shame Oni will obviously get shit raped once their fight is over.


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 11, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Onigiri posing a threat to Nike was amusing and a stroke of genius, a shame Oni will obviously get shit raped once their fight is over.



He posed more of a nuisance to Nike then a threat.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 11, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> He posed more of a nuisance to Nike then a threat.



That's still saying quite a bit for Onigiri's growth.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 12, 2011)

i think you guys should give Oni more credit. 

i'm impressed with him 

Kazu Aeon!


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 13, 2011)

Trick 313 be able to do this



*Spoiler*: __ 



Hahahahah Nike was a robot that was genius.  Gay teleporting though OG stupid plotkai to keep Onigiri from dying.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 13, 2011)

EPIC first panel 


Awws, and Oni was looking so good, too. 

And finally! Kazu appears! 

The watch must have a transmitter then.


----------



## Baks (Apr 15, 2011)

Chapter 313 is out: 

would be

Kazu is back after 40 chapters at long last. XD


----------



## blueblip (Apr 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nike said it. Onigiri would have been a good person to fight at full strength. Long live the pig!!

Seriously, am I the only one who's more interested in all the other Koga riders who are not Ikki?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 15, 2011)

I feel bad about saying all that stuff about onigiri  looks like it's Apollo road revenge time.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, it's time!


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nike is such a pussy. Using a robot to do his fighting for him. This just proves he was afraid of Onigiri, Koga's weakest link. Anyway, you guys(& girls) think Kazu & Aeon are going to be able to take him down?


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 15, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Nike is such a pussy. Using a robot to do his fighting for him. This just proves he was afraid of Onigiri, Koga's weakest link. Anyway, you guys(& girls) think Kazu & Aeon are going to be able to take him down?



No, Nike pulled off a perfectly executed military strategy, he removed a powerful opponent without ever fighting.  Fighting Onigiri would've caused Nike to expend a great deal of energy.  He would've beat Onigiri but he wouldn't have been able to fight the other members of Koga and their allies at 100% which would've greatly increased his chance of being defeated.  This way Nike can fight the other members of Koga at 100% and have a better chance of doing what his job is which is to eliminate all of Koga.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 15, 2011)

How the fuck could they mistranslate Kazu?


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 15, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> No, Nike pulled off a perfectly executed military strategy, he removed a powerful opponent without ever fighting.  Fighting Onigiri would've caused Nike to expend a great deal of energy.  He would've beat Onigiri but he wouldn't have been able to fight the other members of Koga and their allies at 100% which would've greatly increased his chance of being defeated.  This way Nike can fight the other members of Koga at 100% and have a better chance of doing what his job is which is to eliminate all of Koga.



Dude, I was joking.


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 16, 2011)

Cooli said:


> How the fuck could they mistranslate Kazu?



Wait for the translation from SSA scans their translator is a lot better.



WraithX959 said:


> Dude, I was joking.



Sorry sounded like you were being serious I've seen a couple of Onigiri fans all pissy about Nike's robot.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 16, 2011)

Onigiri has *fans?!*


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 16, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Onigiri has *fans?!*



He can rip off half of the girls clothing with just his desire....who wouldnt be?


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 16, 2011)

He is a disgusting pig, which was protrait perfectly when he was crawling like that in the latest chapter


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 16, 2011)

He's a disgusting, *King-Level *Pig :ho


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 16, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> Sorry sounded like you were being serious I've seen a couple of Onigiri fans all pissy about Nike's robot.



No prob, that's the internet for ya.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2011)

I almost forgot that Kazu is in this manga.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 16, 2011)

I wonder how well Kazu and Aeon will do considering Aeon is supposed to be weaker.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I wonder how well Kazu and Aeon will do considering Aeon is supposed to be weaker.


Ok, I'm not caught up with the story at all but I'm back now for Kazu and Aeon. Why is Aeon supposed to be weaker?

(Too lazy to marathon chapters)


----------



## Wrath (Apr 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I wonder how well Kazu and Aeon will do considering Aeon is supposed to be weaker.


That was before his cybernetic enhancements. Now we know he's stronger, but not by how much. Of course we don't know quite how strong Kazu is either. He's learnt some new tricks since his last Read.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 16, 2011)

Aeon has cybernetic parts?


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 16, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Aeon has cybernetic parts?



Yeah he has a cybernetic arm which really shouldn't increase his power since it's an arm and not his leg.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 16, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> Yeah he has a cybernetic arm which really shouldn't increase his power since it's an arm and not his leg.


He uses his arms for Time tricks, though.

Besides, it's not just me speculating. Remember that guy from Spitfire's team who was guarding the Flame Regalia? His schtick was measuring people's strength and after Aeon stole the Regalia he said that it couldn't have been him, because he was too strong. And since the only major thing to happen to Aeon is him becoming a cyborg...


----------



## Cooli (Apr 16, 2011)

Or he could have just been hiding his true strength. He's a man who likes to plan things way out in advance


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 16, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Or he could have just been hiding his true strength. He's a man who likes to plan things way out in advance



Wouldnt he have used that strength against Sora and Nike?

Though I wouldnt bank on his strength from the cybernetic parts to help him too much against the twins/Nike.

Werent they the ones who gave it to him....? For all we know there could be a shutdown remote switch for when Aeon eventually betrays them....


----------



## Cooli (Apr 16, 2011)

Even if he did have it then, no one had the skills to beat both Nike and Sora in a tag match


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 16, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Even if he did have it then, no one had the skills to beat both Nike and Sora in a tag match



Thats why I dont think Nike will be defeated on the ship.

The ultimate challenge is pressing BOTH Nike and Sora as a team. Makes you think say if Ikki had his regalia, Kazu had his regalia, and Lind and Agito combined their powers....would that be enough to stop the Wind Twins?


----------



## Cooli (Apr 16, 2011)

Why do you think that? They didn't have a chance against both, but since it's just one that makes a big difference


And I doubt we'll see the entire gang take on Nike and Sora at the same time, considering everything that's happened


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 16, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Thats why I dont think Nike will be defeated on the ship.
> 
> The ultimate challenge is pressing BOTH Nike and Sora as a team. Makes you think say if Ikki had his regalia, Kazu had his regalia, and Lind and Agito combined their powers....would that be enough to stop the Wind Twins?



Inside the tower Lind would be a match for the both of them since they would be affected by the towers pressure.  Add to that Ikki's storm which stops all wind which would make Sora almost useless and cut Nike's road in half.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 16, 2011)

I doubt that trick will have much effect on Sora. Seems to easy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 16, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Thats why I dont think Nike will be defeated on the ship.
> 
> The ultimate challenge is pressing BOTH Nike and Sora as a team. Makes you think say if Ikki had his regalia, Kazu had his regalia, and Lind and Agito combined their powers....would that be enough to stop the Wind Twins?



I agree Nike needs to be in the fight against sleeping forest. Do you guys think he would use another Nike-bot ?


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I agree Nike needs to be in the fight against sleeping forest. Do you guys think he would use another Nike-bot ?



Why Sora doesn't need Nike to beat Sleeping Forest without Ringo and Kiric most likely have some buster ass gem regalia they're no match for him.  Plus Rika will probably end up in that battle and she alone could take most of SF while Sora handles Kiric.  Everybody wants to see SF vs Sora but if OG gimps Kiric what's the point.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> Why Sora doesn't need Nike to beat Sleeping Forest without Ringo and Kiric most likely have some buster ass gem regalia they're no match for him.  Plus Rika will probably end up in that battle and she alone could take most of SF while Sora handles Kiric.  Everybody wants to see SF vs Sora but if OG gimps Kiric what's the point.



I know he doesn't NEED him but it's cool to see the bros in action.
And I honestly think Rika is getting rescued this arc. I don't think the brainwashing is gonna complete.


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 17, 2011)

314 Spoilers 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nike's battle level revealed, Onigiri never stood a chance even at full strength and neither do Aeon and Kazu.
ROFL!!  Oni tongue attack
Ch.23(21)
Ch.23(21)


----------



## SaiST (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, all up in the 400's now.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 17, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Wouldnt he have used that strength against Sora and Nike?
> 
> Though I wouldnt bank on his strength from the cybernetic parts to help him too much against the twins/Nike.
> 
> Werent they the ones who gave it to him....? For all we know there could be a shutdown remote switch for when Aeon eventually betrays them....


Becoming a cyborg did make him stronger, but that was before he got his hands on a Regalia (even if he's supposedly not suited to one).


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Becoming a cyborg did make him stronger, but that was before he got his hands on a Regalia (even if he's supposedly not suited to one).



Still, with cyborg parts + regalia I dont know how much of a dent he can make on Nike. I wouldnt be suprised if there was a remote kill switch with Nike to turn off his cyborg parts.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 18, 2011)

ahh much better reps


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 18, 2011)

maaaan, fuck nike.  kazu will always be fodder.  (yes, fodder or beat nike.  No middle ground)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 18, 2011)

isn't koga the def of middle ground


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 19, 2011)

Just read the chapter.

AWWWWW YEAHHH. It's TIME!

This is the moment i've been waiting for for 40 chapters. SoraScans alums who know me by windwaker will attest to this.


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 20, 2011)

Trick 314 raw.
Aizen's hits...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2011)

What the fuck!?


----------



## Cooli (Apr 20, 2011)

Damn. Nike be beastin.

And i guess that whole knife scene is suggesting that Sora took Nike's wings and tossed him into a pit to become a devil? 


And who were the girls?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

^ You dont recognise Simca and Gorgon Shell...?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 20, 2011)

So I have read about 9 chapters of Air Gear and so far I'm not all that impressed. Its hard to get through a chapter.

Do things get MUCH better as they go along or should I expect the same level of quality as I'm getting now?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

What part dont you like?


----------



## Cooli (Apr 20, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> ^ You dont recognise Simca and Gorgon Shell...?



That's who that was?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

Cooli said:


> That's who that was?



They were basically naked...didnt that tip you off? lol


----------



## Furious George (Apr 20, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What part dont you like?



There's nothing I really don't like per se, but right now I'm not really digging the character designs, especially for the women who often look just like one another....

Apart from that... 

Yeah, it's not really a matter of disliking anything as much as it just seems really slow at this point. Apart from just wanting to finish what I started reading I don't really feel drawn to Air Gear yet.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 20, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> There's nothing I really don't like per se, but right now I'm not really digging the character designs, especially for the women who often look just like one another....
> 
> Apart from that...
> 
> Yeah, it's not really a matter of disliking anything as much as it just seems really slow at this point. Apart from just wanting to finish what I started reading I don't really feel drawn to Air Gear yet.



Just skip to ikki vs ringo if it's that bad I personally like all of Air Gear but that's me


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

*@ Cyckness *What part are you up to...story-wise?

Just get up to the Koga vs Behemoth match...tell us what you think of then.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 20, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> *@ Cyckness *What part are you up to...story-wise?
> 
> Just get up to the Koga vs Behemoth match...tell us what you think of then.



Right now the girl Ara (I think that's her name) just showed up and Ikki is getting ready to battle that Dog dude with the greaser hairdo (probably the most interesting character so far). 

I'll try to read up to that point and keep you posted.

Mind the spoilers, plz.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Right now the girl Ara (I think that's her name) just showed up and Ikki is getting ready to battle that Dog dude with the greaser hairdo (probably the most interesting character so far).
> 
> I'll try to read up to that point and keep you posted.
> 
> Mind the spoilers, plz.



Just try to get to the end of chap 60. Thats a good reference point if you'll like the rest of Air Gear or not. Thats regarded as one of the best arcs of Air Gear


----------



## Cooli (Apr 21, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> They were basically naked...didnt that tip you off? lol



Nope. Was it suppose to?


----------



## Athrum (Apr 21, 2011)

I understand why Mimasaka was naked, but why was Simca naked too?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 21, 2011)

Athrum said:


> I understand why Mimasaka was naked, but why was Simca naked too?



She got torn by the Pirate Guys hooks remember? The one guarding sleeping beauty.


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 21, 2011)

Athrum said:


> I understand why Mimasaka was naked, but why was Simca naked too?



It's Simca when isn't she naked or at least half naked.  Wonder how Nike will deal with her for this betrayal.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 21, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Just try to get to the end of chap 60. Thats a good reference point if you'll like the rest of Air Gear or not. Thats regarded as one of the best arcs of Air Gear



That the behemoth arc? Yea that's probably the best judge.


----------



## Major_Glory (Apr 22, 2011)

Chapter has been scanned. Chapter 413


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat Nike! That is serious commitment to the sport to remove your shoulder blades


----------



## spaZ (Apr 22, 2011)

Scan is so fucking bad I don't even want to read that.


----------



## Thor (Apr 24, 2011)

The scan is turrible.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 25, 2011)

*Update:*_ I'm now on Chapter 32... _

Its definitely getting better for me. I particularly like the way the character's murderous intent shows up as vicious animals. Art is pretty darn good too. 

Still, I don't think any of the characters are very likable.... Ringo is typical, Ara's just annoying, etc. I'm really not all that into the ecchi panty shot stuff either. Not when its too obvious. And I think the whole message of Ikki being a "bird" is stated way too many times, like we'll forget it if it isn't plastered over a double-spread every other panel. 

So at this point... its good, but definitely not a favorite. Of course I'm catching up with Toriko and Bakuman too and maybe their both casting a shadow over Air Gear.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Apr 25, 2011)

Man...I'm finally back and I'm soooooo behind on this manga. 

I need to read like 70 chapters.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 25, 2011)

^  COULD IT BE?!!! wow!!!! ur still alive


----------



## Carnevil (Apr 25, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> *Update:*_ I'm now on Chapter 32... _
> 
> And I think the whole message of Ikki being a "bird" is stated way too many times, like we'll forget it if it isn't plastered over a double-spread every other panel



Dude it just gets worse, the wind/wings metaphor is so overused it becomes extremely obnoxious.  Hell the whole wings thing has gotten to the point where characters are mutilating themselves.  It's so fucking retarded, I'm waiting for somebody to literally have wings grafted on to their back.


----------



## Thor (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh Great has wing fetish.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 26, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> Dude it just gets worse, the wind/wings metaphor is so overused it becomes extremely obnoxious.  Hell the whole wings thing has gotten to the point where characters are mutilating themselves.  It's so fucking retarded, I'm waiting for somebody to literally have wings grafted on to their back.



Wtf why would you even say that ? Don't listen to him dude Air Gear is the shit it's a really fun manga that you'll find entertaining. Thor is right though Oh Great does have a wing fetish


----------



## Cooli (Apr 27, 2011)

Cooli said:


> And i guess that whole knife scene is suggesting that Sora took Nike's wings



I'm so smart


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 3, 2011)

English good quality scans 

this


----------



## Cooli (May 3, 2011)

Aeon is now the most badass character.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 3, 2011)

That's only if he lives,  I'd be willing to bet Nike will take this


----------



## noobthemusical (May 3, 2011)

Nike will take it unless more people come.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 3, 2011)

I think if Aeon were to die this would be a good place to kill him off. I'm fairly sure that's what's gonna happen anyway.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That's only if he lives,  I'd be willing to bet Nike will take this



Aeon will die, give the regalia to Kazu, who will then beat Nike at a later date. Latest issue was sweet, although the hardening of the air was a bit retarded. But I suppose if Kazu can run on the air created by flames, anything's possible.


----------



## Carnevil (May 4, 2011)

Kazu is not going to defeat Nike, Spitfire took that possiblity away in this last chapter.  Nike will be defeated but it'll be a team effort.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 5, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Aeon will die, give the regalia to Kazu, who will then beat Nike at a later date. Latest issue was sweet, although the hardening of the air was a bit retarded. But I suppose if Kazu can run on the air created by flames, anything's possible.



It was a little stupid , and I don't get why Kazu didn't start suffocating or getting crushed by the increased air pressure.


----------



## Athrum (May 5, 2011)

Btw the second AirGear OVA is lurkin' around the interwebs now


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 5, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> Kazu is not going to defeat Nike, Spitfire took that possiblity away in this last chapter.  Nike will be defeated but it'll be a team effort.



I hardly take that at face value. How often in a manga has the writer had a character said "Your technique is a horrible match up against this guy, you simply can't beat him, if you ever fight him, run or you will die!" only for the character to beat them anyway.

I could still see Kazu coming up with a creative way to get around the inherent Gem > Flame stuff.

Finally, I have a feeling the flame regalia will do more for Kazu than it does for Aeon, if only because of OG's "Kazu is the flame" "Aeon will never be a true king" bullshit.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 6, 2011)

Okay, just wanted to ask since speedsters like Kazu and Aeon have preformed feats that make them disappear to the naked eye, would that make their speed range supersonic or hypersonic in terms of OBD standard? 

There was all that AG physics about the time road and overloading a persons perceptions of movement to slow themselves down or something....which was confusing....but what speed level have Kazu and Aeon shown...?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 7, 2011)

To be honest the best speed feat is still Kazu doing the mass Time move on all the cultists.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 8, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay, just wanted to ask since speedsters like Kazu and Aeon have preformed feats that make them disappear to the naked eye, would that make their speed range supersonic or hypersonic in terms of OBD standard?
> 
> There was all that AG physics about the time road and overloading a persons perceptions of movement to slow themselves down or something....which was confusing....but what speed level have Kazu and Aeon shown...?



I'd say they are definitely hypersonic, if only because of:



noobthemusical said:


> To be honest the best speed feat is still Kazu doing the mass Time move on all the cultists.



Because the Time move involves hitting pressure points in the blink of an eye, and Kazu did this to literally dozens of people in an instant.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 11, 2011)

Where are the scans


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Where are the scans



I think Air Gear's on a break.


----------



## Carnevil (May 17, 2011)

316 Raw.
here: his reactions are no worse


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 19, 2011)

[QUOTEOkay, just wanted to ask since speedsters like Kazu and Aeon have preformed feats that make them disappear to the naked eye, would that make their speed range supersonic or hypersonic in terms of OBD standard? 

There was all that AG physics about the time road and overloading a persons perceptions of movement to slow themselves down or something....which was confusing....but what speed level have Kazu and Aeon shown...?][/QUOTE]I'd say hypersonic due to Yoshitsune. In the chapter of his death, he kicks back an artillery shell stated as moving at kilometers per second. Since he pulls that off right int front of the canon, we can take the stated muzzle velocity of the round.As far as stuff Kazu has done, I think it is impossible for him to be less than supersonic due to the 'afterburner' flame road trick.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 19, 2011)

Come on this is AG a guy could move at the speed of light, but than go back to being hit by punches and shit.


----------



## Corran (May 22, 2011)

Chapter 316 scan

Very cool chap :33


----------



## Cooli (May 22, 2011)

And you guys thought they were going to lose /smh


----------



## Wrath (May 22, 2011)

Kazu still hasn't removed his seal.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 22, 2011)

I literally don't know what the fuck is going on anymore


----------



## Carnevil (May 22, 2011)

Oh manga writers the whole friendship thing is cheesy as fuck.  I trust in people and I have friends so that some how makes me more powerful than you are because you don't trust people or have friends.  
Well hopefully Onigiri is dead, and Nike stands up unharmed.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 23, 2011)

nice.

i fucking hated Nike anyways >_>


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 23, 2011)

^Heretic.

Nike needs to teach these clowns their place. Seeing Nike's power reveal now is getting me really hyped to see current Sora go all out. I suspect he has redefined the Wing Road just like Ikki has created the Hurricane Road.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 23, 2011)

Well oni is dead (hopefully) , I hope Nike can take Aeon with him . I like Aeon don't get me wrong but after  this arc what purpose does he have ? I'd like to see him die in a cool way this arc.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Well oni is dead (hopefully) , I hope Nike can take Aeon with him . I like Aeon don't get me wrong but after  this arc what purpose does he have ? I'd like to see him die in a cool way this arc.



You really believe Oni is dead?


----------



## Cooli (May 23, 2011)

That would be a first.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 23, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> You really believe Oni is dead?





Cooli said:


> That would be a first.



A man can dream


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 O!g YOU PUSSY!

You shoulda killed off Nike


----------



## Cooli (May 24, 2011)

Bitch move O!G. Bitch move


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 24, 2011)

you guys really thought nike was deafeated?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 24, 2011)

I knew it   I warned you bro I warned you about his SICK AIR (homestuck reference)

But really Nike die that easily ? I would have been mad if he died this chap honestly.

Also I called Aeon being dead , didn't I.


----------



## Cooli (May 24, 2011)

poor Aeon *cries manly tears*


So what, now Kazu has a rage boost and his flames can burn through Nike now?


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 24, 2011)

Please make Aeon stay dead this time


----------



## Cooli (May 24, 2011)

Unless he has a whole room full of cyborg copies, predicting that he might be defeated, then I doubt he'll return after being cut to shreds.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 25, 2011)

lol at people thinking Nike would be killed. I think it's good it turned out with Kazu being last man standing. As second in command he needs major hype to be able stand next to Ikki.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 25, 2011)

He has the speed to do it; remember the fight with the lolipop bubble girl? Kazu was Boss in that fight


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2011)

This chapter was epic


----------



## Agmaster (May 25, 2011)

He must be to fast for vibrations.  You've gimped Nike all you had to OG, now let Kazu win.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 26, 2011)

Awesome chapter was awesome. Confidence!Kazu + tuned regalia will be epic.


----------



## Wrath (May 28, 2011)

Kazu has finally removed his seal!


----------



## Zabuza (May 28, 2011)

Yeah I can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## SaiST (May 29, 2011)

Indeed.

Lulz:

_<Kazu> AAAAAAHHHHH!!!
<Nike> Shut up. *biff*_

So what's going on with the activated Flame Regalia. The wheels _become_ flames?


----------



## Cooli (May 29, 2011)

So what, he's melting Nike's gem road?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 29, 2011)

SaiST said:


> So what's going on with the activated Flame Regalia. The wheels _become_ flames?



Kinda. I think the flames replace the wheels.


----------



## vegitabo (May 29, 2011)

I don't think kazu is gonna beat nike now. All of them will either die or get their ass kicked.


----------



## Zabuza (May 29, 2011)

The time has come


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2011)

So are Onigiri and Aeon both dead?

Or just Aeon?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think Aeon is done. Onigiri might still have a chance. Personally I'm hoping that Kazu is about to create a new variant on the flame road that will hail back to his nickname "Stealth". I loved the chapters where that first came out...


----------



## Cash (Jun 2, 2011)

Latest chap was awesome.


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 3, 2011)

SSA scans 318 release makes more sense then the shitty OC scans.


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 6, 2011)

Spanish translation of 319

Hotel


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 6, 2011)

I've given up on Air gear  things are just wack messed up and everything is everywhere, ow and now the brainwashing, woopty fucking do, next fight big sis vs. little brother?

I've pretty much lost track of what is going on, panels are full of crazy drawings, flame boy (suddenly) "opened" the true potential or something like that and now he beats nike? Wtf for crap is that, the guy was pretty much God but he got beaten by the prowahz of nakama?

Same shit happend with Fairy tail, Erza beating someone she could not beat.

P.S.: yeas I'm bashing this BS that is called AG because I can't follow anymore.

Oh yeah what happend to ehm crow-kun or what's his name again? I though he was the BAMF with the unlimited prowahz to change people and their "roads" and shit?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2011)

Chapter 319

KAZU IS WINNING:33


On that note, my money is on Nike Surviving. Then Kazu will collapse saying he did the thing Aeon did before and was going over his limit the whole fight so he'll be bleeding everywhere when he's done.

In other news Dr. Minami is so pimp. But I wonder if he really is Ikki's dad. And assuming Ikki isn't genetically altered don't you think he'd hate Ikki. I mean if his completely natural child is able to defeat Sora, or a proves to be stronger than Lind. Wouldn't that mean that God is still better than him at making people fly?


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 6, 2011)

Who cares. You have naked girls with big breasts and crazy ass wearing just a cloack and boots and they act and show their body so naturally if it was the most commong thing, and you still complain about it?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd watch porn if I wanted tits.


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 6, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I'd watch porn if I wanted tits.



Agreed, why would anybody care about looking at naked drawings when you can see real chicks naked all over the internet?


----------



## vegitabo (Jun 6, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> Agreed, why would anybody care about looking at naked drawings when you can see real chicks naked all over the internet?



cause it's so much better having at least some personality, background or story to the person real or fake than just two "meat bag" smacking into each other. Most porn is extremely hard to watch on its entirety.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2011)

That being said, AG needs to calm down.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2011)

Scan for Ch.319 for those who need it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

So this chap basically confirms Onigiri is really dead , right ?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So this chap basically confirms Onigiri is really dead , right ?



Not necessarily. 

In Kazu's mind Onigiri is another victim by the hands of Nike, which for the moment is also fueling his fire.

Its interesting to see Onigiri standing by the likes of Yoshistune, Spitfire and Aeon though.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 6, 2011)

Seems like Kazu is just tormenting Nike with illusions of people he has taken out. It isn't actually doing damage is it?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 7, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> In Kazu's mind Onigiri is another victim by the hands of Nike, which for the moment is also fueling his fire.
> 
> Its interesting to see Onigiri standing by the likes of Yoshistune, Spitfire and Aeon though.



Ahh, I see.

Not sure if intresting is the word


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2011)

What the hell?  I admit it's fitting, though.  he's been useless n will be even if he wins.  his role is perfectly minor.  more interested in megaphone guy .. 





.


.




.




.



.





.
.







......who am i kidding?  fucking DO IT Kazu!!!  Nike is a viable hurdle, even now.  I know i will be trollws.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 13, 2011)

Rika looks like she doesn't even have a personality now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 13, 2011)

She is now the perfect woman.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, that depends, can she stand in the kitchen and make a sammish 

And I don't like it when hot chick is being controlled by freak, go crow-kun bring back your beloved 'sister'


----------



## vegitabo (Jun 13, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> Well, that depends, can she stand in the kitchen and make a sammish
> 
> And I don't like it when hot chick is being controlled by freak, go crow-kun bring back your beloved 'sister'



she'll make one and whip you while eating it


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 14, 2011)

Trick 320 raw.

You were saying.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 14, 2011)

More Thorn Road hybrid shenanigans?

Seems like Kazu's BL is around 250 now with the Regalia.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeez I can't wait for a translation on this. lol, it seems that over 70% of the chapter takes place in the split second Nike appears to kick Kazu. Some ridiculous speed there.

Also, if I'm not mistaken, it looks like Kazu can move so fast now he can emulate the effect of those super conductive whips on the thorn regalia.


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 15, 2011)

Summary by Suarhnir at mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-nike gauges kazu's battle level at around 200-250 (that's a huge jump since the sleipnir battle of 89)

-kazu recites something from the poetic edda, this surprises nike as he wonders how kazu knew that. kazu continues reciting the poem andd vanishes just as nike becomes more certain that kazu had opened 'that door'

-nike uses the gem regalia to track kazu who has gone into 'stealth mode' via his speed. as nike makes his attack, he realizes that in the span of 2 seconds, kazu had managed to use a thorn trick to break nike's barrier, a rumble trick to absorb the energy in nike's gem vibrations, then finally a flame trick using the absorbed energy to attack nike. hence the 'melty' look of nike's regalia shown before the slow replay.

in some weird flashback, spitfire is explaining the true 'strength' of the flame regalia. kazu sees a lot of people he knows in capsules (including himself) to which spitfire explains that they are parts of the memory data file. there's some explanation about how the sano corp. did research in making the 8 roads and kings into one. finally he mentions how flame is the beginning of everything.

the exact portions of what kazu did are explained in detail, and we see that after kazu does the 'aettir' trick, he momentarily is wide open for a counter and gets kicked by nike... now we are back to where we left off.

as nike starts to feel the attack kazu did, kazu states how he won't lose to someone who has nothing and no friends.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 15, 2011)

About time Kazu actually became a badass. Ikki can only have the true flame king as his subordinate


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 15, 2011)

> ... now we are back to where we left off.



Oh god 

Reading that summary I can only imagine what our male lead will be like later on.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 15, 2011)

That's pretty awesome. Flame Regalia's more interesting than I thought it'd be.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 15, 2011)

Why can't these people just stick to one fucking road?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 15, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Why can't these people just stick to one fucking road?



I think he is... its just the fact that the flame road is the beginning of other roads

so what it sounds lik to me is that he'll be able to do minor moves of other roads, which isnt that absurd since Agito was able to show Kazu a killer flame road trick earlier


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 17, 2011)

block attacks with his bare hands.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 17, 2011)

So he dies anyway?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmm, it seems he'll be out of the rest of the battle at the very least.

Not sure how I feel about the Flame Regalia being so hyped. I guess it makes technical sense in a way since the basis for all other road tricks is speed. Thinking about it that way though, a Flame King with skill, experience and the flame regalia is basically running with the sky regalia. It makes me wonder how Spitfire ever lost in the first place.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 19, 2011)

Kazu cant win even when he is winning.

I hope Ikki comes and saves from killing himself and tells him "Dont try to act cool again!", I can see Oh Great doing that.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 19, 2011)

Shit doesn't make sense, how the fuck did Spitfire lose if Kazu can give Nike a beating like that. Whatever, Kazu will to lose.

And what was all that crap about flame regalia? 

If this keeps up, Ikki will be able to create a mini black hole that only sucks in the bad guys and that has arms of fire, thorns and what not wrapping around it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> Shit doesn't make sense, how the fuck did Spitfire lose if Kazu can give Nike a beating like that. Whatever, Kazu will to lose.
> 
> And what was all that crap about flame regalia?
> 
> If this keeps up, Ikki will be able to create a mini black hole that only sucks in the bad guys and that has arms of fire, thorns and what not wrapping around it.



He did have Sora on his side


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 22, 2011)

Are we talking about the initial SF civil war or the most recent match?

The initial loss could have been due to Spit being such a nice guy and not being able to go all out against a friend. When he died though, I attributed that to him being somewhat crippled and as a result unable to fully use the regalia.


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Raw 321.
his bare hand


Short summary by suarhnir at mangahelpers


*Spoiler*: __ 



-nike collapses for a bit and there's some narration of how nike was the strongest and came to be called 'nike' (name of the goddess of victory) due to his ability to harden his own body, freakish strength and power - in short 'flawless'. no one has been able to come close in a fight against him...

-this is the first time nike has come to realize his own limits. not giving a chance for nike to recover, kazu does another series of attacks on nike. amidst the attacks from kazu, nike tries to recompose himself and takes one of the warheads in the area to use

-nike threatens that kazu will burn and die in his own flames (due to the highly flammable warhead). the weapon goes off and nike uses his wind barrier to shield himself from the blast. kazu uses a wind trick as well and comes out safely from the blast (an image of ikki appear behind kazu during this).

-kazu continues his attack and nike wonders how he can be losing. nike grabs kazu's regalia and askes how - explaining that if he was only activating the flame regalia, it wouldn't be enough to defeat him (nike knows there's something more to it). kazu questions nike back on that, and says there no point in telling him since it's too late.

-another flashback, spitfire mentions how nike had given/entrusted everything to sora that there's nothing left inside (nike has reduced himself to being a puppet for sora's sake). spitfire asks kazu if he won't hold it against nike, but kazu flat out says that's impossible. spitfire explains the bond nike has to sora; while nike may believe their bond as brothers is strong, spitfire just sees it as nike being naive (that nike is also being deceived by sora) and he had hoped to make nike realize that. kazu asks if spitfire joined sora and genesis to 'help' nike.

-end of flashback, kazu finally 'tells' nike that he doesn't have anything at all (the kanji is 'wings' but the furigana says 'thing').


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 23, 2011)

Damn, stopping a torpedo explosion point blank, that's insane. The aircraft carrier is probably gonna start sinking.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 24, 2011)

Ch.2

Kazu's tearin' that boy up.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 24, 2011)

The Kazu/Ikki spread is _amazing_.





> Shit doesn't make sense, how the fuck did Spitfire lose if Kazu can give Nike a beating like that. Whatever, Kazu will to lose.
> 
> And what was all that crap about flame regalia?


On top of Spitfire never getting over his injury, the Flame Regalia power requires that other people specifically give you access to their Read data. Also he took off the Regalia and gave it to Kazu before the battle ended.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

This fight is amazing probably the best of this arc, hell this fight has bumped Kazu up for me. I was always a Kazu fan but he never really shined you know ? But this fight is really good.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 25, 2011)

> I was always a Kazu fan *but he never really shined* you know ?


Blasphemy.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 25, 2011)

^Before this Nike fight, Kazu had just about fuck all offense, just a shit load of support tricks.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jun 25, 2011)

i cant believe Kazu defeated Nike.  what the hell?  he was so weak and then BAM beats what i thought the second strongest fighter, 2nd to Sora.

damn.  i can see Ikki doing the samething against Sora now and with some help from his girls


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 26, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> i cant believe Kazu defeated Nike.  what the hell?  he was so weak and then BAM beats what i thought the second strongest fighter, 2nd to Sora.
> 
> damn.  i can see Ikki doing the samething against Sora now and with some help from his girls



Spitfire said Nike is most likely stronger than Sora and only stronger than Kiric because he doesn't have regalia.

If Ikki needs help to defeat Sora then Kazu will officially be better than he is since he took down Nike on his own.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> Spitfire said Nike is most likely stronger than Sora and only stronger than Kiric because he doesn't have regalia.
> 
> If Ikki needs help to defeat Sora then Kazu will officially be better than he is since he took down Nike on his own. *with seemingly the most broken Regalia next to Sky...*


*
*Dont get me wrong...I think Kazu is a badass, but lets be realistic here...all the abilities of the Flame Regalia seemed like a huge asspull to me. Also, just because Spitfire claims Nike is stronger...does not necessarily make it so.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2011)

Actually the Thorn ability makes perfect sense if you think about it. The thorn makes miniature sonic booms and breaks apart the GEM that way. So it makes sense that by going that Fast Kazu broke through.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 26, 2011)

^Indeed, that's why I mentioned, this idea of the flame regalia being able to mimic certain other roads is technically sound even if it stinks in terms of plot writing.

Many of the powerful roads are at their core based on insane speed, and speed is where the flame road excels. The pressure variance of the wing road, the sonic booms of the thorn road, the hyper compression of the over road and the high speed braking of the bloody road should all be accessible to Kazu allowing him to do basic tricks from each road. 

If I think about it, we've actually seen this before from Sano. Remember he was able to replicate the paralyzing ability of the gem road for a short period by stamping his feet at high speed to generate the necessary frequencies.

I think the only road Kazu shouldn't be able to copy would be the rising road, since you need very special and particular parts to generate the magnetic fields needed for its basic illusion tricks, though ironically Kazu already has his own variant on the premise with his flame lens trick.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2011)

Well Kazu probably can't use the gem road for anything more than a useless stall tactic.


----------



## ki0 (Jun 29, 2011)

How powerful do you guys think Ikki will become with his new regalia, that combines the wind, rumble, and rising roads?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Kilik tier maybe


----------



## Carnevil (Jun 30, 2011)

Isn't Ikki already the most powerful rider in the manga.  He does run the plot road which gives him the ability to beat everybody no matter how lame it is.


----------



## foldemort (Jul 1, 2011)

anybody an idea if air gear anime continues sometime or makes a rerun?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jul 2, 2011)

the special edition manga has ova dvds with them, we're on the third one so far. 1st covered the run between ikki and ringo, 2nd is the first half of the karasu vs old sleeping forest. 3rd is the last half of the old sleeping forest match. they're probably just going to stay on this route of doing ovas. but no news of a 2nd season startup


----------



## Lavender (Jul 2, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Why can't these people just stick to one fucking road?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 2, 2011)

Poignant.


----------



## foldemort (Jul 3, 2011)

Iijyanaika said:


> the special edition manga has ova dvds with them, we're on the third one so far. 1st covered the run between ikki and ringo, 2nd is the first half of the karasu vs old sleeping forest. 3rd is the last half of the old sleeping forest match. they're probably just going to stay on this route of doing ovas. but no news of a 2nd season startup



thanks  thats sad


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 7, 2011)

I need my crack OG!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 12, 2011)

New chapter is out!
Manga Here


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I guess Simca is dead


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

I doubt it. O!G would never kill of a Female just like that.

Hell I'd be more willing to believe Kazu just became so pimp that Nike is actually holding a bomb and hasn't realized Kazu escaped with Simca seconds ago.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 12, 2011)

Honestly, at this point I'd believe anything


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I doubt it. O!G *would never kill of a Female just like that.*



Umm...didn't Nike kill that girl who was trying to replace Rika?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 12, 2011)

Guys, Gorgon survived a helicopter blade through her chest.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 12, 2011)

Well Gorgon was really not important, infact I'm not even sure why OG! brought her back to begin with


Cooli said:


> Umm...didn't Nike kill that girl who was trying to replace Rika?


And then there's Benkei losing her leg


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Umm...didn't Nike kill that girl who was trying to replace Rika?



Fodder aren't people/characters/important-enough-to-live.

@SaiST Wrong thread bro.


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I doubt it. O!G would never kill of a Female just like that.
> 
> Hell I'd be more willing to believe Kazu just became so pimp that Nike is actually holding a bomb and hasn't realized Kazu escaped with Simca seconds ago.



He killed off Maya in Tenjou Tenge.

Simca was doomed the minute Ikki asked her on the "date"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2011)

1.- Simca is dead
2.- Nike will carry her to where ikki is

I wouldn?t like any of those to happen


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 12, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Guys, Gorgon survived a helicopter blade through her chest.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Forgot about that... pretty much guarantees she will live


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Fodder aren't people/characters/important-enough-to-live.



Doesnt prove your statement right though


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 12, 2011)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Forgot about that... pretty much guarantees she will live



Actually no, first off Sora and Nike had the technology to keep her alive, secondly she was needed for getting Aeon under control.  Simca doesn't server a purpose anymore she's not Ikki's tuner and she's no longer Ikki's "inspiration"

As was stated earlier in the manga two things were separated in the tower, Simca and Kiric and Air Gear.  Simca and Kiric need to be brought together which means Kiric is going to die and OG will show him and Simca together in death when this is all over.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2011)

sucks simica is dead


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

You spoiling bastards now I can't help myself I have to look at the raw


----------



## Cooli (Jul 12, 2011)

Not really confirmed dead, but yeah


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2011)

If Simca dies someone will die in the real world as well, i bet you know who


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 12, 2011)

she better not fucking die


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 12, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> Actually no, first off Sora and Nike had the technology to keep her alive, secondly she was needed for getting Aeon under control.  Simca doesn't server a purpose anymore she's not Ikki's tuner and she's no longer Ikki's "inspiration"
> 
> As was stated earlier in the manga two things were separated in the tower, Simca and Kiric and Air Gear.  Simca and Kiric need to be brought together which means Kiric is going to die and OG will show him and Simca together in death when this is all over.



u and ur logic can go kick rocks! 
she will live!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 12, 2011)

*sighs*  Kazu looking like fodder .  Ajh well, more things change...


----------



## Carnevil (Jul 13, 2011)

Summary by Suarhnir @ mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-nike is surprised that spitfire was trying to help him. spitfire (in spirit or in a flashback) makes an analogy that nike is like a blood stained knife of ice. when the ice melts, it'll be trapped in eternal darkness. but if it is taken out by flames, it will melt and return to the wind (omg, that's a corny analogy)

-kazu can't bring himself to kill nike. then another torpedo is exposed to the fire in the area and explodes. as nike falls through the destroyed floor, he remembers back to the time that he had almost fell to his doom back when the 1st gen grav kids escaped. kiric saves nike and simca gives him support to keep going. nike actually isn't that keen on going to the surface... but simca talks about how bright it is 'up there' and she would like to see everyone up in that brighter place.

-the ceiling above the core caves in, and simca spots nike falling through. of course, one of the falling debris is falling over simca and she is unable to escape due to her 'still recovering and recently injured' state. inside wherever ttt and ringo are, yggdrasil's (the room/computer core) connection to sky link was severed in the ensuing destruction above. ringo volunteers to go out and see what's happening but emily/obama tells her to stay.

-simca opens her eyes and finds nike above her. nike confesses to finally get what she's said before from the time at the tower. simca presses into a wound of nike's to stop a bit of the bleeding. nike tells her it's too late and then she notices his blood hardening.

-kazu is finally recovering from that last explosion. nike thinks over how things could have been, but he couldn't live a life like the others (we see old sf). from nike's boots and then behind him we see a visage of death coming out of the door. (visual metaphor: this ties in with his younger self opening the door and he walks out to everyone else to what he had hoped for, simca by his side but looks back to what he's really done.)

-kazu goes to save simca because he sees that nike will hurt her, but nike pushes him back with a wind blast and moves to strike simca with a claw shaped hardened hand. nike congratulates kazu on helping him find his weakness. he goes on about how he has finally rid himself of 'his impurity/weakness' (it ties back to the previous page with sora's explanation about how ice seems brittle but its due to impurities in the water, and without those impurties, ice is 3x stronger than steel). nike is ready to go another round of fighting...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 13, 2011)

This Kazu vs Nike fight might be a little drawn out but for the most part it has really brought this arc to another level. Onigiri dieing and a Kazu power up in one arc what more can a boy ask for . Really made up for the convoluted Agito/Gazelle back story. (Would have be so much cooler if Kaito was Thorn King )


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 13, 2011)

After reading the summary it seems like the battle is still going on, so far I'm liking these developments if OG! can go through with it


KizaruTachio said:


> This Kazu vs Nike fight might be a little drawn out but for the most part it has really brought this arc to another level. Onigiri dieing and a Kazu power up in one arc what more can a boy ask for . *Really made up for the convoluted Agito/Gazelle back story.* (Would have be so much cooler if Kaito was Thorn King )


You're kidding? That was much easier to follow then the asspull power-up Kazu got


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 13, 2011)

Dunno why OG couldn't have shaved two chapters off this whole 'battle' or why kazu can't just be strong enough.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 13, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> You're kidding? That was much easier to follow then the asspull power-up Kazu got



No that back story was horrible , there was nothing cool about that flash-back AT ALL. Well Nike Sora team up was badass but that's it. I mean that shit was like on the level as Omaha. One thing from a story stand point is that that whole sequence had no real direction and it was all random.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> No that back story was horrible , there was nothing cool about that flash-back AT ALL. Well Nike Sora team up was badass but that's it. I mean that shit was like on the level as Omaha. One thing from a story stand point is that that whole sequence had no real direction and it was all random.


I didn't like the backstory either, I was just pointing out that it was more coherent than the shit we're getting now


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 13, 2011)

Common factor detected.  Nike designated for removal from story.  Has gotten convoluted and shitty around his appearance.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This Kazu vs Nike fight might be a little drawn out but for the most part it has really brought this arc to another level. Onigiri dieing and a Kazu power up in one arc what more can a boy ask for . Really made up for the convoluted Agito/Gazelle back story. (Would have be so much cooler if Kaito was Thorn King )



Onigiri def didnt die... i dont remember seeing anything solid proving he died


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 14, 2011)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Onigiri def didnt die... i dont remember seeing anything solid proving he died



I used the argument that he saw Oni in the group of dead people when he he was fighting Nike. Also he exploded.... twice.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I used the argument that he saw Oni in the group of dead people when he he was fighting Nike. Also he exploded.... twice.



Yet we also saw Ikki at some point in the same manner and he's live and kicking.. literally


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 14, 2011)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Yet we also saw Ikki at some point in the same manner and he's live and kicking.. literally



Onigiri was seen around all the dead people like Sano and Spit, Ikki wasn't.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 15, 2011)

When I think I can't facepalm anymore Air Gear proves me wrong.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2011)

what the hell was that?! he  did nike do what I think he did?


----------



## Wrath (Jul 15, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> what the hell was that?! he  did nike do what I think he did?


Probably not. This IS Air Gear.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

happen

Kazu is fucked


----------



## NarFan (Jul 17, 2011)

Simca is dead wtf?cry and when will they finish this battle i want to see Ikki soon


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2011)

Kazu's not a main character OR Nike's just a fucking freak....of course talk no jutsu wouldn't work.  I was a fool for thinking kazu gaining victory.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> he now
> 
> Kazu is fucked



I think the another big help that Nike got is that he now has pieces of metal sticking out of his back, that combined with his lack of shoulder blades truly makes him back fully protected.

Though lets be honest it would be way too out of place for Nike to die here. But I doubt Kazu will die, I half expect Dr. Minami to stop Nike from killing Kazu. Probably something like you 2 should fight later.

I mean for Minami that would be just what he wants, his creation a Gravity Child vs "God's" Creation a mere Human. I bet he'd want it to be fought on some supreme stage.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

Idk OG is more like a senien writer the way anyone and everyone is dying. I hope the fight ends in the next 2 chaps though cuz now it's getting a little drawn out. Though I do prefer longer fights rather than a one chap fight like FT fights.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 18, 2011)

Need some info for you Air Gear Manga readers. What part of the manga does the Air Gear OVA covers? Thanks


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Which one there are 2 out right now.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 18, 2011)

I think there are 3 out right now. The battle against Sleeping Forest!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Idk OG is more like a senien writer the way anyone and everyone is dying. I hope the fight ends in the next 2 chaps though cuz now it's getting a little drawn out. Though I do prefer longer fights rather than a one chap fight like FT fights.



People dieing = Senien 

I seriously hope you don't think this KT.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 19, 2011)

New chapter is out
meanwhile

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Looks like Kazu got a new avatar


----------



## SaiST (Jul 19, 2011)

Figured his shadow would be like that. O!G dropped a hint during his bout with Ikki.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2011)

If I understood what happened right

pretty good tactics on Nike's part. He knew Kazu would catch Simca cause if he didn't Nike's kick would have splattered her on the wall.

Though it does mean if Kazu was some heartless bastard he could have probably just let him kill Simca grabbed the spear and decapitated Nike.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2011)

Also


WHAT DOES THE SCOUTER SAY ABOUT HIS POWER LEVEL?!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> People dieing = Senien
> 
> I seriously hope you don't think this KT.



The tits too


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also
> 
> 
> WHAT DOES THE SCOUTER SAY ABOUT HIS POWER LEVEL?!



Can't scan it.

Scouter is on Error cause it only goes up to 9000 not beyond.

In serious:
It's in the 6 Digit zone.
Chapter 332

5 Digits couldn't read it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 19, 2011)

uhm....I LIKE benkei.  Seriously how many people gotta die for kazu to get a win over someone that matters?

That ain't stealth at all....


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 20, 2011)

kazu broke the scale? damn. still dont think nike is gonna die though.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 20, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> kazu broke the scale? damn. still dont think nike is gonna die though.



If Kazu can't beat a one legged Nike he'll never win.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> pretty good tactics on Nike's part. He knew Kazu would catch Simca


Was I the only one imagining Nike going "Hot girl attack!"?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 23, 2011)

Considering the Raw I found a post from someone who summarized it for those interested.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-nike is speaking his last thoughts to simca. kazu is scared sh*tless again and is yelling how wrong nike is about what he's done (killing simca because she was his 'weakness'). nike once again reiterates how there's no need for simca to leave/runaway (he said this a few times before, one instance was after simca informs ikki of another means of entering the gst and then gets picked up by the sora bros).

-simca isn't quite dead yet. nike is explaining to simca that he is only ridding himself of the last 'impurity' (kanji= feelings). he then proceeds to swing her around like a rag doll and uses his gem regalia on her then promptly kicks her in kazu's direction.

-nike is following right behind simca's body. nike is forcing kazu to catch her to make him vulnerable to his coming attack (which kazu is aware of). the pocket watch is gauging nike's? battle level while kazu asks if winning is so important that nike would go to such lengths (of hurting simca). regardless of knowing what will happen, kazu catches simca, and nike aims to take out one of kazu's legs.

-just as nike is about to strike, benkei cuts off nike's leg instead. benkei apologizes for being late and then remarks how her and nike are now even. nike is pissed at first but disregards it as "it's only one leg." meanwhile, benkei toss away her now broken panther corsa. benkei collapses right after and wonders if this is from taking out just one leg of nike's and how pathetic it is of her to fall from doing only that.

-kazu is pissed (again) and doesn't think that victory is found at the top of a pile of corpses. kazu is giving the 'good guy shounen manga anger speech' and the pocket watch is gauging (kazu now?) an even larger battle level (earlier in the chapter it was at 3 digits but now its 5 digits lmao). kazu's flaming little pony of a shadow, which has a flaming mane and 4 wings - unlike before - is shown along with his beliefs that the winner isn't whoever is that last person standing but should be the one who is happy.

-simca tells benkei that the virgin blade propagation experiment aka project genesis is complete.

so after looking through this a bit more thoroughly, i'm really wondering if the READ is actually gauging nike or kazu... i mean, it's kinda odd that simca is looking at the pocket watch device when she tells benkei about the virgin blade project, could it be reading rika's level from elsewhere (since her power is so uber that kazu's device is reading her level instead?). also, was she really referring to rika, or was she actually referring to kazu because he is unleashing a 'hidden' power that is of the same level as the virgin blade (wings of beginning). i could be over thinking this, but either way, i want kazu to beat nike for good. finally, there may be hope for simca living through this given that she's still talking after all that beating, but it'll probably go the cliche way of ikki arriving just as she finally dies from her wounds.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)

call Black on his turn


----------



## Inugami (Jul 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> someone so strong



Looks like they are still trying to make us feel sorry for Nike , not surprised if Simca starts crying when that nutjob dies.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 25, 2011)

These chapters made me realize how incredibly lenient Shounen Magazine has become with nudity considering this was the same magazine with a strict no nipples policy but I guess that bushes are okay


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)

Why'd Benkei have to die ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2011)

Still Simca is not dead yet I wonder if Kazu will really win, i don?t care if he ends like fodder (again) if Ikki enters and destroy Nike


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Why'd Benkei have to die ?



She seems well alive.
Ch95

I wonder if the Read was indeed for Kazu or if the End Writing is to catch us off guard and it's actually for Nike.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, regardless of the outcome, I am suitably impressed. The Gaia Road is everything I'd hoped it would be, and combined with Wind to make the Jade Road, it's even better. Nike is truly as strong as he was hyped to be. It makes sense why SF were counting so heavily on Ringo to stop Nike and Sora. Now I can only hope that Sora can live up to the hype Nike has put on the brothers. With pure Wind tricks, if he is anywhere close to Nike's strength, the coming battles will be very interesting.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 27, 2011)

YouTube? What is this nonsense?

Kazu's IA is ridiculous.


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 27, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> I present you the 324 Raw in Video.
> 
> Chapter 33
> 
> ...



na

*Spoiler*: __ 



just the birth of robonike :ho




how many pages was it, seemed kind of short...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 27, 2011)

vegitabo said:


> na
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



16.:33


----------



## Lavender (Jul 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like Nike will FINALLY bite the dust next time.  Looked like it hurt like hell though, but still, he DOES deserve it. Wonder how Sora will react too his brother being killed. 






But anyways.  Glad that Simca didnt die.  She's one of my favorite characters and i would hate too see her bite the dust.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 30, 2011)

Luddeking said:


> But anyways.  Glad that Simca didnt die.  She's one of my favorite characters and i would hate too see her bite the dust.



Still it starts to get annoying the amount of chars who either lose limbs//get crushed//get holes in their chests and still walk around, it's starting to look like Bleach


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

And lo...I was pleased.  Kazu sprouting wings like Nue.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 1, 2011)

i am pleased.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2011)

Kazu is dead?

At least he took Nike with him.


----------



## dream (Aug 1, 2011)

I refuse to believe it.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 1, 2011)

I was correct  Onigiri isnt dead
There is no way that Kazu is gone either, espiecially if Onigiri is still alive


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 1, 2011)

Only one good thing I can say about AG now, nice art, but shit is just getting retarded beyond all recognition.

If the fight between Nike and ehm flame boy was some crazy shit how the fuck is the fight of Crow-kun going to be ? 

Also, "hey, big sis how you doin' on that plain?"

How long is this fight going to be dragged out? It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2011)

I wanna see rested full power kazu's top speed.  Also....ugh I apologize for bringing obd fodder, but how strong is gear?  It feels like it's about to pass Tenge soon.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been waiting for Kazu to go full king and im pretty happy with how it turned out. Obviously kazu isn't dead. My only complaint is that I wish Emily had been a part of his victory somehow.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see Kazu go ape-shit on Nike. It'll be interesting and quite amusing. ;P


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

I havent read this manga till I it bored me to death during the battle with the naked people and the lion. I remember skimming almost everything little after ringo vs Ikki. Honestly I dont read this manga for the plot, I only bother to skim it because the art is good.
But the story, pacing and everything else has gone its really bad.

What is this? simca gets crippled, beaten, naked, replaced and on the bring of getting raped several times. She is a woman in refrigerator. poor thing  Either OG will give her something special and good or he just plain hates her.

So when it's the next chapter coming out? fuking nike, he deserved a more painful death.



Kay Faraday said:


> Kazu is dead?
> 
> At least he took Nike with him.



He Killed the Wuss. And I doubt that he died and if he had the fck the author.
Fking Ikki better give his jacket to poor simca, srsly poor woman.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

By the off chance OG did kill Kazu, what would your reactions be ?


----------



## Destin (Aug 2, 2011)

Since I see interest in raw releases here,

Chapter 325 Raw (Online)


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 2, 2011)

Need translation now, is Kazu dead or not?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think Kazu will die. Kazu is human aka God's creation, Minami is trying to surpass god Kazu will have to fight someone else one-on-one at a later time.

ALSO I NEED TRANSLATIONS TRANSLATIONS OF AIRGEAR!

Edit: From what I could tell Nike survived the direct attack, but his injuries are lethal so he walked away to die alone, then he got crushed by the debris. Kazu looks alive because lets face it Ikki was crying his ass of when Yoshitsune died, he might just kill himself if Kazu died so yeah judging from his reaction Kazu lives.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't peep this yet at work, but I will enjoy and discuss spoilers.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

Excelent, perfect timing for my birthday. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Harghhh Ikki gave his jacket to Simca... just as predicted<3. And I think that Kazu and Simca are going to leave, so fear not.




I hope someone traduce this soon, if not entirely then at least the half of it.


----------



## vegitabo (Aug 2, 2011)

fuck... onigiri isn't dead...


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

When is someone going to translate this? A friend told me that it wouldnt be translated till a lot of time had passed.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 2, 2011)

So....can we even count this as Kazu beating Nike?  Like would full powered Kazu have been able to solo Nike?  Sadly, I don't think so.  Then again, not sure if Sora or Ikki could solo Nike.  Dude was a monster.  I will lol if he is harder to kill than Sora.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So....can we even count this as Kazu beating Nike?  Like would full powered Kazu have been able to solo Nike?  Sadly, I don't think so.  Then again, not sure if Sora or Ikki could solo Nike.  Dude was a monster.  I will lol if he is harder to kill than Sora.



dunno, can a 17/18 year old kid beat a fucking 24/25 year old one? Ofc not, but this is manga and they fcking did. They Owned that fking wuss, it had it coming anally.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So....can we even count this as Kazu beating Nike?



Well with help.

Benkei is the keyfactor in Nike's defeat by cutting off Nike's Leg and saving Kazu.
If it wasn't for her I am quite sure Kazu would have been finished.

Though to be fair Nike got defeated by that Machinery falling on him...
Sounds weird considering he was such a Monster.



> Like would full powered Kazu have been able to solo Nike?



Questionable.
If that 6 Digit+ R.E.A.D. was indeed Kazu's then probably.
And that is a big "If".



> I will lol if he is harder to kill than Sora.



IIRC Nike's R.E.A.D. was 428 and is only topped by by whoever's read caused that Error.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 2, 2011)

If it was Kazu's read, I'm guessing it's because he had access to everyone's road?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 2, 2011)

Kazu?
Soloing?

He pretty much had everyone backing him throughout the entire battle if OG! blatant power-up asspull didn't spell it out for ya. I guess Fats Buccha is the only members in Koga with believable (by Air Gear standards) progress in battle.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

So who traduces this manga? or do we have to luckily wait for someone to translate it for us?


----------



## Athrum (Aug 3, 2011)

Mmm just read it diagonaly. Ikki grabbing kazu and saying he's the best. They explaining to Nike that his body was ice in front of Kazu's flame, Pyon chan saying that now Sora is all alone but that there's still fighting to do. And finally it is time, the last bell rings and Grand Scale starts.


----------



## Baks (Aug 4, 2011)

It looks like Koga failed big time.

The whole point of this arc was to rescue Rika, somthing which they didn't accomplish.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)

> Benkei is the keyfactor in Nike's defeat by cutting off Nike's Leg and saving Kazu.
> If it wasn't for her I am quite sure Kazu would have been finished.
> 
> Though to be fair Nike got defeated by that Machinery falling on him...
> Sounds weird considering he was such a Monster.



Also to be fair if not for Simca Kazu would have dodged the Nikes kick so you can't say that Benkei would have had to help if there was no Simca.

Also although I can't read, I believe Nike was gonna die of his injuries sooner or later the machinery crushing him was just for lulz.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 4, 2011)

That think that was an okay end to proceedings. On a side note, that wound to Nike's face reminds me a lot of that guy from Jiggy.

Also, Sora looks like he is actually angry...


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 4, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Kazu?
> Soloing?
> 
> He pretty much had everyone backing him throughout the entire battle if OG! blatant power-up asspull didn't spell it out for ya. I guess Fats Buccha is the only members in Koga with believable (by Air Gear standards) progress in battle.



could you spell it out for me? I stopped really reading it a while back and now I'm mostly looking at the pretty pictures. Kazu got access to all of the roads of his friends, but how? They transformed but then what?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Air Gear irl ?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 4, 2011)

Reaper said:
			
		

> could you spell it out for me? I stopped really reading it a while back and now I'm mostly looking at the pretty pictures. Kazu got access to all of the roads of his friends, but how? They transformed but then what?



Through Spitfire's program, Kazu has the data for the runs of all the riders he has seen via that ubiquitous network that is always running (how other riders can watch battles and get downloads of a rider's battle readings as they develop new tricks in real-time).

His flame regalia then let's him mimic the effects of those captured runs, kind of like ripping off particular applications of other riders' Infinity Atmospheres. It makes technical sense how the Flame King would be able to do something like that, what is incredible though is how quickly Kazu caught on to the trick to pulling off each road's effects with sheer speed. It's possibly because he has already seen Sano do it back when he teamed up with Spitfire against Nike and Sora.

EDIT: on a side note, do you guys think that the Gem regalia will now go to Killik or will they steal the core for Ikki's regalia?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Air Gear irl ?



lacks Simca.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> lacks  Kururu



Fixed, Come at me


----------



## Cooli (Aug 4, 2011)

^ Simca may be his first love, but Kururu is the new hotness 



blacklusterseph004 said:


> EDIT: on a side note, do you guys think that the Gem regalia will now go to Killik or will they steal the core for Ikki's regalia?



I say they jack that shit


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Air Gear irl ?



Yeah, except it stopped being a skating sports manga a long time ago and it turned into just another battle manga where skates give you super powers.

Kururu? bwahaha, she just likes him but she doesn't understand him. Simca and Ikki are in love with a passion and they both understand it and love each other for it, besides being attracted to each other.

Besides if Simca doesnt gt a happy ending after all that brutal abuse that she's gone trough then it would be so fking unfair


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Man Kururu and Ikki was love at first sight, but no talk of shipping. We must mourn the loss of a great Villain.


----------



## Burke (Aug 5, 2011)

so glad onigiri is alive, you dont even know. 

but... aeon...


----------



## Soulme (Aug 6, 2011)

i have to admit that i keep following this manga just to see the great art and to see how it ends. I lost track of most of the characters, when a name is mentioned most of the times i just search wikipedia to see where it was mentioned before......

still it had a pretty good start... now it's just..... "another manga"


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Man *Simca* and Ikki was love at first sight, but no talk of shipping. .


Yes I agree 

Mourn Nike? are u crazy? that tennis shoe can go rot in hell.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 6, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Yes I agree
> 
> Mourn Nike? are u crazy? that tennis shoe can go rot in hell.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 6, 2011)

Soulme said:


> i have to admit that i keep following this manga just to see the great art and to see how it ends. I lost track of most of the characters, when a name is mentioned most of the times i just search wikipedia to see where it was mentioned before......
> 
> still it had a pretty good start... now it's just..... "another manga"



Exactly


----------



## Destin (Aug 8, 2011)

by SSA is out.


----------



## Lavender (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice too see Kilik again.    



I was expecting Sora too react like that towards Nike's death, the guy is heartless, more than quite a few manga villains i have seen in my day.    Creepy.   



I'm excited for the next one, this is getting exciting.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 8, 2011)

The way this battle ended, this next one should destroy a whole continent and they should be able to create nuke-like explosions.

But how did everyone giving the info about their tricks, make Kazu win against Nike? Doesn't make any sen...oh..never mind


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL Nike's death was very Looney Tunes.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 8, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> The way this battle ended, this next one should destroy a whole continent and they should be able to create nuke-like explosions.
> 
> But how did everyone giving the info about their tricks, make Kazu win against Nike? Doesn't make any sen...oh..never mind


Kazu got stronger as the fight went on because more and more people were giving him access to their tricks via the Flame Regalia. That, and a good deal of help from others, was how he won.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 8, 2011)

so now you download trick's trough the internet?  OG just loves to pull stuff out of nowhere doesn't he?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

It's a kazu specific ability.  He's the always weak guy, who is doing it for the love or something sappy.   I like it all the same.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 9, 2011)

But how did he get them and how did he pull them off? Aren't those tricks specificaly made for the rider? Yah, sure flames can use wind and shit, sure but that doesn't mean he can use those tricks just like that, also, even a fire can be defeated by the wind if it's a strong one.

And didn't he use one trick?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 9, 2011)

Reaper said:
			
		

> But how did he get them and how did he pull them off?


Spitfire's program integrated with the regalia records the other riders' trick data. How Kazu mimics them is with sheer speed which I'll expand on in the next paragraph. The only fantastical element in all this is how Kazu came to the realization that he could do what he did. Spitfire's constant coaching aside, aspects of what we were shown in recent chapters indicates that Kazu had to seriously surpass himself to activate that level of mastery of the flame road. Since that kind of thing is a common shounen trope, it shouldn't really be a hang up.



> Aren't those tricks specifically made for the rider?


No, trick evolution works like this:

A rider rides a particular way for a long time. They have certain tricks they favour like wall rides or airs or whatever. They also have a manner in which they ride like favouring lots of aerial jumps or speed runs or whatever. When they become exceptionally good at their trick set (their run), it becomes recognized as a 'road'. There are many riders running the same roads all over the world. When a particular rider becomes among the best at a particular road, they become recognized as a 'king-level' rider. This happens all over it seems (remember Slepnir was an entire team composed of Wind king-level riders). The king-level rider with the regalia is the king of that road (the regalia being nothing more than the best possible combination of parts that enhances the potency of the trick set of the given road).

What the above means is that there can be many people who are capable of doing tricks within a particular road, it isn't limited to riders. Remember a few volumes back we saw Agito do a basic flame road trick since he simply had the speed to do it (the one that sets the ground on fire from the friction of a high speed run). Where tricks become more and more exclusive is where they require an incredibly high level of skill within the road (basically the high level tricks) or they need the support of high quality regalia parts to pull off successfully. 

An analogy to the last point would be something like racing. I could race with my little Opel Astra and put a decent time up, but if I really want to get better and better times, my car needs better and better parts (brakes, filter, exhaust etc.) in order to pull it off.  



> Yah, sure flames can use wind and shit, sure but that doesn't mean he can use those tricks just like that, also, even a fire can be defeated by the wind if it's a strong one.


I explained the technical aspects of it earlier but basically it comes down to speed. As fucked up as Oh!Great's applications of physics are, they are none-the-less based on real world phenomena. If you look at the roads Kazu was able to steal tricks from, you will be understand how he does it when you understand the core principal those roads are based on, namely speed.

The important ones to consider for the Nike fight are the Over road and the Thorn road. The Over road is the rumble king's run. This road generates hyper compression in air to create walls of massive pressure differences. It also negates wind tricks since it draws energy from them. The harder the wind blows (fast moving air) the stronger rumble road tricks get (you can check out Yoshitsune's explanation of it). The rumble road is derived from the operation of a ram jet, which is a type of aircraft engine that is able to provide thrust up to hypersonic speeds since it has no turbine to generate drag. The aircraft has to be moving at supersonic speeds for it to work though (which is why they are not very common even in fighter jets). When you extrapolate from that to how Oh!Great comes up with trick sets, then you see that Over road tricks are based on speed, which what the flame road excels at. As is expected though, the flame road can never achieve the high level over roads tricks since those require specialized parts. It can however mimic the basic tricks, which are a minimum requirement to break through Nike's abilities.

The other one is the Thorn road. This run uses those conducting whips to create small sonic booms where the whip tip goes supersonic. This effect creates pressure waves which breakup air flow of the wing road and disrupts the vibrations of the gaia road. Since Kazu doesn't have those whip parts he has to use his entire body as a whip to get it to go supersonic and create the thorn road effect. As we know, when it comes to pulling out insane speed like that, it is the flame road's forte. As before though, this only lets Kazu pull out the basic tricks since throwing his body around like that is way too much of a strain. He also doesn't have Ringo's ability to shift the nitrogen in her body to her joints, so Kazu will never be able to pull out the tricks on the level that Ringo can which is to be expected.

We've even seen Sano mimic a Gaia road trick in the roof top fight where he teamed with Spitfire. Sano was able (for a very short period due to the strain) to cancel the freezing effect of the Jade road vibrations by stamping his own feet against the ground so fast that he could match the frequency.



> And didn't he use one trick?


When he started his counter attack it was one named trick, but the chapter extrapolates that Kazu was using effects from 3 roads in combination to pull it off (the hype was that he could mix them in under 2 seconds)


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 9, 2011)

^Since when did Oh Great! join the forums?


----------



## Baks (Aug 11, 2011)

A quick rundown of the arc


Primary objective: rescue Rika

Pros
Genesis crippled with the defeat of its four Kings - Alexander, Orca, Nue and Nike and defection of one Simca
New allies maybe in the form of the fallen Kings

Cons
Main objective of rescuing Rika not met
Rika gotten brainwashed
May not have time to rebuild the Storm regalia due to the ship sinking
Sano is dead
Kogarasumaru is pretty much spent so if they have to fight another intense battle, Koga won't hold up

Conclusion:  Mission failure

Before anyone argues the mission is a failure simply cuz Koga didn't meet thier primary objective of rescuing Rika.  Everything else is secondary to that.  Not to mention the cons far outweigh the pros imo.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 11, 2011)

Baks said:
			
		

> A quick rundown of the arc
> 
> 
> Primary objective: rescue Rika
> ...



I'd agree that the mission was a failure as getting Rika back was pretty important, both in terms of the new weapon she gives Sora (she is like a Nike-level beast in her road), plus in terms of the mental effect her capture has on Sleeping Forest. I doubt their top kings can go all out against her. Rika also gives Sora a nice bypass to his primary obstacle in the tower, namely Ringo.

In terms of the pluses, yeah, taking out Nike and getting Nue to go turncoat are pretty massive I think. As it stands now, I think it means Sora is gonna have to show up at the tower with Gravity Children kings we haven't seen before. Guys from America maybe.

On another point about Ikki's regalia, I'm really curious to see if they take the Gem regalia core or if they give the set back to Kilik, unless there is some other challenger to the Gaia road we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 11, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I'd agree that the mission was a failure as getting Rika back was pretty important, both in terms of the new weapon she gives Sora (she is like a Nike-level beast in her road), plus in terms of the mental effect her capture has on Sleeping Forest. I doubt their top kings can go all out against her. Rika also gives Sora a nice bypass to his primary obstacle in the tower, namely Ringo.
> 
> In terms of the pluses, yeah, taking out Nike and getting Nue to go turncoat are pretty massive I think. As it stands now, I think it means Sora is gonna have to show up at the tower with Gravity Children kings we haven't seen before. Guys from America maybe.
> 
> On another point about Ikki's regalia, I'm really curious to see if they take the Gem regalia core or if they give the set back to Kilik, unless there is some other challenger to the Gaia road we haven't seen yet.


Buccha should get the Gem Regalia. He needs a Regalia and he used a version of the Gaia Road vibration trick to beat Orca.

Plenty of other Regalias around for parts. It'd be a shame to waste another original on Ikki.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wrath said:
			
		

> Buccha should get the Gem Regalia. He needs a Regalia and he used a version of the Gaia Road vibration trick to beat Orca.


I dunno, that's what kinda bugged me about Kazu getting the flame regalia in the first place. Needing regalia versus earning regalia. I mean since Kazu and Buccha aren't gravity children, the guy whose level they should be compared to is Yoshitsune. I mean that guy was a fucking monster, even without ATs, never mind regalia. Personally, as much as I like the guy, I'd have to see more from Buccha to say he'd deserve the regalia over Kilik. Kilik would have to let him have it.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 11, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I dunno, that's what kinda bugged me about Kazu getting the flame regalia in the first place. Needing regalia versus earning regalia. I mean since Kazu and Buccha aren't gravity children, the guy whose level they should be compared to is Yoshitsune. I mean that guy was a fucking monster, even without ATs, never mind regalia. Personally, as much as I like the guy, I'd have to see more from Buccha to say he'd deserve the regalia over Kilik. Kilik would have to let him have it.


Kilik already has a Regalia, though. The only thing getting the original Gem Regalia back would do for him is eliminate the need for tuning.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, we'll see what happens I guess. Personally, I'll be surprised if Buccha takes it.


----------



## Burke (Aug 12, 2011)

Baks said:


> A quick rundown of the arc
> 
> 
> Primary objective: rescue Rika
> ...



Yeah, and poor onigiri got stabbed through and through. Im certain he wont be well enough to participate even in the long run. Thats a loss of a 360+ rider.


----------



## Carnevil (Aug 12, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Kilik already has a Regalia, though. The only thing getting the original Gem Regalia back would do for him is eliminate the need for tuning.



Where was that ever stated, we haven't seen Kiric use any A-T's since he lost the Hardest Apostolica.  Actually getting his original regalia back doesn't just eliminate the need for a tuner they're also more powerful then a pseudo regalia.  It's almost a given any pseudo regalia won't hold up to Kiric's power.  The only way for Kiric to be at full strength is to have his regalia back.

Buccha hasn't earned the right to wear something that belongs to Kiric he's considered the Gem King for a reason.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 15, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Buccha should get the Gem Regalia. He needs a Regalia and he used a version of the Gaia Road vibration trick to beat Orca.
> 
> Plenty of other Regalias around for parts. It'd be a shame to waste another original on Ikki.



Despite being the huge Buchha fan i am, i have to agree with the above post and say he won't get this one.

Along with everything said above about Kilik, just because Buccha performed a Gaia trick doesn't qualify him for the Regalia. Going by that logic, Agito should get the flame regalia since he schooled Kazu and did an epic flame trick a while back. Riders can perform tricks from different roads, just not as well.

Beside, Buccha and Onigiri announced that they ride their own roads, not any of the traditional ones (flame, air, thorn, etc) at the same time that it was determined that Ikki wouldn't b the air king, but the storm king(here). Kinda feel a regalia wouldnt fit Buccha yet

----------
BTW, just cause u have a real Regalia doesn't mean u don't have to be tuned: here


----------



## Athrum (Aug 24, 2011)

No chapter this week?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 25, 2011)

lol, I was wondering the same...


----------



## SaiST (Aug 25, 2011)

It's on a two week break.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 26, 2011)

So Kazu Killed Nike??? wtf

i haven't read air gear in a min 

fill me in plz


----------



## mf10 (Aug 29, 2011)

there won't be a new chapter till either tafter this week or the week after the next


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 5, 2011)

No news on Air Gear?


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 6, 2011)

Chinese scan of 326, nobody needs regalia but Ikki.

Link removed


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 7, 2011)

Wait...what the fuck just happened? Because it looked like everybody just gave their regalia to ikki. Please tell me that did not just happen.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 7, 2011)

Man, y'all know how much I like Ikki, and even *I* don't like this development.

Why in the world does he need everybody's cores? They trying to make some pseudo, all-encompassing Regalia or somethin'?

Watch Hako screw everything up. Ikki's never gettin' a Regalia.


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 7, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Wait...what the fuck just happened? Because it looked like everybody just gave their regalia to ikki. Please tell me that did not just happen.



That's exactly what happened, Agito and Kazu gave away their regalia so Ikki could have their cores.  I love Simca giving away Kiric's regalia like it's hers to give.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 7, 2011)

Can't wait for this week's chapter


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 7, 2011)

Uhm....need translation.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 7, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> That's exactly what happened, Agito and Kazu gave away their regalia so Ikki could have their cores.  I love Simca giving away Kiric's regalia like it's hers to give.



Well, they were the perfect pair of twin gravity children, so in that case they should share roads like the Takeuchi brothers, basically she's as much as Gem King as Killik i guess...


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 7, 2011)

Athrum said:


> Well, they were the perfect pair of twin gravity children, so in that case they should share roads like the Takeuchi brothers, basically she's as much as Gem King as killing i guess...



Simca rides the ring road not the Gaia, it was already stated many times she has no other road but the Ring.  Kiric is the Gem King it to has been stated multiple times in this manga.  The hardest apostolica belongs to him it's not Simca's to give away.  It would be like Nike giving away the Bagram or Kazu giving away the Storm Regalia.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> Simca rides the ring road not the Gaia, it was already stated many times she has no other road but the Ring.  Kiric is the Gem King it to has been stated multiple times in this manga.  The hardest apostolica belongs to him it's not Simca's to give away.  It would be like Nike giving away the Bagram or Kazu giving away the Storm Regalia.


Tits ignore your rules.  Main characters ignore your logic.  Bullshit ignores your taste.  OG ignores your questioning.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't even...


----------



## Summers (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a super hard time following this manga. First post in this section.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

Rika being stronger than Nike...

I can live with that.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 11, 2011)

Everyone giving Ikki their Regalias... that's just fucked up, and totally unnecessary. If that's the way it's going then the manga better end soon.


----------



## Chopped_Hige (Sep 11, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Everyone giving Ikki their Regalias... that's just fucked up, and totally unnecessary. If that's the way it's going then the manga better end soon.



The manga doesn't really have anywhere else to go (in a serious sense) AFTER Sora and Rika are taken down (and Rinta's involvement). While I don't necessarily like the fact Ikki received everyones 'core', it's also like Agito said; the ONLY one in Kogarasamaru right now who can fight is Ikki (Buccha doesn't count, lol). Sleeping Forest is obviously going to lose and at the very least, Kilik is going to be killed.

OG is giving Ikki the uber-regalia because he's going to need it, that much is obvious. OG makes quite a bit of mistakes, but he doesn't hand out Mary Sue upgrades (unlike a lot of other manga-ka that are respected more *coughs* sharingan *coughs*) unless their opponent is going to be pulling out some Mary Sue themselves (It's already said that Rika is stronger then Nike and Sora is as well plus no doubt has a bag of tricks). I doubt that Ikki's going to end up fighting Rika initially, but I also seriously doubt Ringo is going to be able to beat her so it will fall on Ikki's shoulders at some point. Ikki needs those regalia to negate wind (rumble and gem) and thorn (flame (doors?), fang and thunder). Let's keep in mind that Ikki's most likely going to have to fight in no-and-high gravity. Ikki is still human, unlike Sora and Rika (now). How's he supposed to fight two riders who are stronger then Nike? If all Ikki had to fight was Sora, he would really only need wind and rumble. That's no longer the case. I digress. I'm not 100% happy with the situation, but asking for Ikki to take on both of them without a substantial boost would be almost as unsatisfying, if not incredibly unbelievable. At least this isn't necessarily unexpected. MY preference would have been Koga going against Sora and Rika, but it's also unrealistic to believe anyone else but Ikki would be able to fight after this assault on the carrier. Agito is messed up, Onigiri and Kazu are almost dead and Buccha helping out Ikki in a clash of titans is absurd. No clue where OG is taking this (not even sure HE knows, to be honest), but as frustrating as he is, I'm not going to stop reading. Plus, if we didn't have ANY problems with manga, how fun would it be?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2011)

Seems like its going the way of tenjou tenge


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

> Plus, if we didn't have ANY problems with manga, how fun would it be?



It'll certainly be better than having my enjoyment being ruined by bullshit moments/actions/decisions.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Seems like its going the way of tenjou tenge



Isn?t this happening already? Now I have to recognize that I mostly forget what happened in the latest chapters, so i?m never really understanding what the hell is going on (well, I?m exaggerating, but still...), but he had me at Obama swapping bodies, and the thing with the Gravity Children and brainwashing etc. 

TT was so cool at first, then the Flashback Arc came, and I was lost xD


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 11, 2011)

Shit has finally hit the fan and Rika kissing that fucker just got my blood boiling, get this over with OG, end this manga already


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 11, 2011)

reaper said:
			
		

> Shit has finally hit the fan and Rika kissing that fucker just got my blood boiling,



lol, seems Sora's mack never dies, though brainwashing the girl is a handy option to.


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 11, 2011)

So is Rika stronger than Sora now too?   was she stronger than Nike all along or was it because Sora power up her abilities?


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> So is Rika stronger than Sora now too?   was she stronger than Nike all along or was it because Sora power up her abilities?



Nah, I suspect that Sora is still stronger.


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nah, I suspect that Sora is still stronger.



It all depends on where they are, if they're inside the tower then Rika is stronger since she can withstand the towers pressure.  Outside the tower then her road is a double edged sword and causes her damage so both Sora and Kiric would be stronger.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 12, 2011)

Ikki > Sora > Rika  IF not now, definitely by the end of this arc.


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 12, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> It all depends on where they are, if they're inside the tower then Rika is stronger since she can withstand the towers pressure.  Outside the tower then her road is a double edged sword and causes her damage so both Sora and Kiric would be stronger.



so if her road didnt cause her damage,  she still would of been stronger than Sora and Kiric outside of the tower?   


i got the feeling that Ikki is going to need help do defeat Sora from Rika after she is no longer mind controlled.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> *Shit has finally hit the fan and Rika kissing that fucker just got my blood boiling*, get this over with OG, end this manga already



Lol, you and me both.  I was surprised that Rika kissed the guy instead of dropping next to him.  Not only that, but his response after Rika's kiss and small conversation pretty much help solidify more how much of an ass he is.  

As for this current team up, I'm expecting it to end up two vs two as Sora/Rika vs Ikki/Ringo.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 12, 2011)

Ooooh Ikki/Ringo want :33

Although I'm still in doubt who he should end up with, if it was up to me mind you because no matter how crazy OG is he is still writing a shonen so I wouldn't be surprised if Ikki ends up with Ringo since she is his closest interest and she is the one he "met" first.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 13, 2011)

I really hope he trolls us and goes for the harem version xD (or at least I hope it ends with Ikki proposing this, and Ringo hitting him, Kururu blushing, while Simca says okay D - would be a great ending ^^)


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow this chapter is snooze worthy.  327


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 16, 2011)

care to translate?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh Ikki, you slay me...


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 16, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> care to translate?



Summary by Suarhnir at mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-the ship is connected to the chronos statue within sky link but in the battles that ensued, the connection was severed

-creating a regalia requires having a connection with the chronos statue but the factory (ttt's base) is too old to use and thus they came to the ship to complete the storm regalia

-with the ship sinking and no connection to chronos, kururu connected herself into yggdrasil to act as 'chronos'

-since kururu is 'unavailable' to tune ikki herself, kana (nue's tuner) is going to act in kururu's place since she was kinda like a 'practice partner' and knows how kururu thinks/does things. however hako is all intent on doing it because she still likes ikki

-everyone is against hako tuning ikki (not because they don't like her but because she doesn't know ikki) and ringo resorts to using violence to boot hako out if she persists

-in the end, ikki claims that the best person to tune him is ringo because she know's ikki best (the one who's always been closest to him)


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 16, 2011)

Think the ikkiXringo fans will finally get some fan service


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 17, 2011)

have they already made some big revelation about ikki in regards to the uncle minami guy? Why is he the one that has the same name as the creator of the gravity kids and brain whatevers, and is normal. Not to mention the MC of TT also had some unique uber ability. 

John Ohama -> best parody of all time.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 17, 2011)

I feel like a pervert after reading this chapter 

I love how these girls are always naked, and strip without any problems right away.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like Ringo wins.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 17, 2011)

So Ringo wins after all, i still think Kururu would do a better job but oh well ya know she is busy and all. Also Ikki thinking on putting his fingrs in Emily?s body butt was hilarious.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 17, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> So Ringo wins after all, i still think Kururu would do a better job but oh well ya know she is busy and all. Also Ikki thinking on putting his fingrs in Emily?s body butt was hilarious.




Harem ending for the win! I?m all for it!!!
But can Ringo do it? Don?t you have to be a "professional tuner" for this? I forgot a lot of details...(I?ll have to look up Chronos and Yggdrasil too :/)

And yeah, Obama being in this manga is soooo awkward! And in a girl?s body as well! xD


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Is it weird that my biggest wtf moment in this manga is this chap ?


----------



## Wrath (Sep 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Is it weird that my biggest wtf moment in this manga is this chap ?


It's simple. The ending appears to be being rushed now, so the romantic plot is being condensed down to "Ringo wins".


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 17, 2011)

^ Why should he rush it? 
Isn?t that surprising for me actually, but that may come from my detachment with the series...
But hell, I can?t wait for the end! And then for the day I?ll re-read it in one (or more ) go! Doing this with Tenjou Tenje as well =D


----------



## Gabe (Sep 17, 2011)

finally a right choose ringo


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 17, 2011)

Well...at least it's better than Tenjho Tenge where pretty much nobody except for Bob ended hooking up


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 17, 2011)

I dunno, he shows a lot of care for kururu as well, the way he touched and looked at her. I'm rooting for harem but I doubt that will happen.

Oh yeah, I think this is the first chapter in a long period of time where I genuinely understand what is going on.

But how can basically a computer keep a ship from sinking? a ship ripped to pieces doesn't stay a floot because some chick is stuck to a computer.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 17, 2011)

lol, I burst out laughing at the panel sequence, where Ikki is aiming at Emily's butt then he goes right into lamenting how Kazu really tore the place up and how tight it is. The last page panel showing Emily blushing just completes the joke.


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 17, 2011)

Lets see, Ikki asks Simca on a date, Simca fan's declare her the winner.  Ringo chooses Kururu as Ikki's number one supporter Kururu fan's declare her the winner.  Ikki asks Ringo to tune her, Ringo fan's declare her the winner.  Next chapter Simca shows up and she tunes Ikki.  Simca fans declare her the winner.  And so on and so forth.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 17, 2011)

Ikki won't get any of them.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 17, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Well...at least it's better than Tenjho Tenge where pretty much nobody except for Bob ended hooking up



You mean the guy who had a girlfriend from the beginning?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 18, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> Ikki won't get any of them.



That?d suck 



Charcan said:


> You mean the guy who had a girlfriend from the beginning?




But damn, having the same author, Ikki could really end up being alone 

Could anyone be so kind to explain again what Chronos/Yggdrasil are, or link me somewhere (in this thread even) where it?s explained? The AG wiki isn?t that up-to-date :/


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 20, 2011)

i dont get this?  Ringo as a tuner?  since when?   Oh!  just pulls things out of his ass and out of nowhere.  

maybe it is something else.


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 20, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> i dont get this?  Ringo as a tuner?  since when?   Oh!  just pulls things out of his ass and out of nowhere.
> 
> maybe it is something else.



We just saw Kazu use every road known to man, why is Ringo being a tuner such a problem.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> We just saw Kazu use every road known to man, why is Ringo being a tuner such a problem.



Well, it?s not necessarily that big of a problem, but I?d still like to know if everybody can tune, or if not, what?s so special about Ringo? (being a gravity child, or...?).


----------



## spaZ (Sep 21, 2011)

Your all forgetting one important part about Ringo tuning, it was Ikki who said that she should tune him. For all we know she will be like "I don't know how Ikki" haha then Ikki will be like "Come on babe you can do it "


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2011)

Honestly, all the side characters giving up their regalia (meaning their chances of fighting again are very very low) makes me lose all interest I had in this. So I feel like AG is pretty much over for me.

Might check in later to see If emily wrecks shit again, or if Kilick, kazu, or buccha get another cool fight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly, all the side characters giving up their regalia (meaning their chances of fighting again are very very low) makes me lose all interest I had in this. So I feel like AG is pretty much over for me.
> 
> Might check in later to see *If emily wrecks shit again*, or if Kilick, kazu, or buccha get another cool fight.



Lol, I would prefer before that happens that she gets her body back.  It weird that we have been getting some nice shots of her but are reminded that there is another driver in the front seat.


----------



## tersalius (Sep 23, 2011)

damn cool...

after waiting 3 years for this moment it has finally arrived.

the king made is choice and it was indeed the BEST choice... ikkixringo.

not just that but we finally have the answer for what kind of feelings ikki and kururu have for each other, they admire each other but they dont love each other.

anyway as a fan of ikkixringo i can finally say that im VERY happy with this.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2011)

Then you will be disappointed when Simca gets married with him


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Then you will be disappointed when Simca gets married with him



I did believe that Simca x Ikki would be canon in the first few chapters but that's become less of a possibility.  :/


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 23, 2011)

tersalius said:


> damn cool...
> 
> after waiting 3 years for this moment it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...



dont jump the gun there.   

man this is so stupid,   it seems that there is going to be a war between couples and they both have the same roads as well.

Sora/Rika VS Ringo/Ikki.     


Hopefully Kurruru does something or even Simca for god's sake.   Or maybe Oh! will make no pairings.


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 23, 2011)

I think even OG realized he can't sell a 25-26 year old woman and a 15 year old boy.  Besides I'm betting on Simca leaving with Kiric to help him rehabilitate at the end of the manga.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

> I think even OG realized he can't sell a 25-26 year old woman and a 15 year old boy.



I always forget that she is that old.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 23, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> *I think even OG realized he can't sell a 25-26 year old woman and a 15 year old boy.*  Besides I'm betting on Simca leaving with Kiric to help him rehabilitate at the end of the manga.


This is the same OG! That switched the bodies of a Japanese teenage girl with an African American. This is the same OG! that made the Rumble King a masochist to the underlying affection of a little boy masquerading as a girl.

But seriously...this revelation isn't surprising at all, if this was three years ago I'd say Simca had won given Ikki asked her out on a date after the tournament was over but then Ringo's confession changed that and he actually started putting things into perspective i.e. actually thinking with his heart and not his dick for a change. As for Kururu I doubt she really stood a chance despite all the red herrings OG! laid out and even she admitted that she could never understand Ikki as well as Ringo does but it seems kinda cruel of OG! to be going back and forth with this.


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 23, 2011)

you guys!  stop talkling like Ringo won.  she hasn't.


----------



## tersalius (Sep 23, 2011)

*you guys! stop talkling like Ringo won. she hasn't.*

what are you talking about... she DID won.

the latest chapter FINALLY finishes this whole "ikki will be paired with who" thing...

its ringo, and if thats not enough OH great even dedicated some time to clear for the readers what kind of feelings ikki and kururu have for each other, its not love, its just admiration.

but if with all of that kururu fans still wanna keep believing that they love each other... well what can i say... keep believing because thats all there is to it.


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 23, 2011)

tersalius said:


> *you guys! stop talkling like Ringo won. she hasn't.*
> 
> what are you talking about... she DID won.
> 
> ...




it ain't over till the fat lady sings!   and since there are no fat chicks in Air Gear as main characters, there is still hope or at least that no pairing will happen.   

Ringo might just get put out of the picture by Rika and Kururu will have to take over and do something.


----------



## tersalius (Sep 23, 2011)

ok... if you say so...


----------



## SaiST (Sep 23, 2011)

Just make the Storm Regalia already. >:I


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 23, 2011)

tersalius said:


> ok... if you say so...




Yes I know so!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 23, 2011)

So is this manga ending or what?


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 23, 2011)

Stupid shippers, when has tuning ever equated to having a relationship?


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2011)

Charcan said:


> So is this manga ending or what?



At best I'll give it a hundred more chapters before it ends.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 24, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Stupid shippers, when has tuning ever equated to having a relationship?


Since OG! made a big deal about in this situation


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> At best I'll give it a hundred more chapters before it ends.



I _so_ hope you?re right!!!


----------



## tersalius (Sep 26, 2011)

chapter 328 scan is out... one word... FINALLY (in both meanings of the word... you will understand one once you read it, and the other by now you already understood)

jokes aside...

damn im happy... waited SOOOOOOOOO long for this moment. 

*spoilers below...*




so ikkixkururu we can resume it in one word... respect. she is as the manga said his number one rival.

and ikkixringo... it did take a long time but finally happened... as the manga said she is his number one partner.

i also tought that the way oh great wrote hakos speechs was very clever, basically hakos voice in this chapter was probably all kururu fans voice, she was saying what many of them were thinking. very smart move there.

now i want to see more of brainwhashed rika.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 26, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Since OG! made a big deal about in this situation



Don't misunderstand, any reader with a modicum of intelligence should have foreseen Ringo being the "one". My point was it's pretty much irrelevant, even with Ringo confessing her love, nothing will happen until the end of the series. 

Furthermore, the whole "I respect you" thing between Kururu and Ikki was a complete cop-out on Oh Great!'s part, he's always been stringing Simca and Kururu along to make it seem like they actually had a chance.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2011)

Bleh and I thought Ikki had good taste anyway I wonder how powerful the storm regalia will be


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2011)

i like ringo over the other girls so if his choice was her then ikki has good taste. also one thing for sure can they finish the Storm Regalia already. it is getting dragged on to much.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 27, 2011)

Iv been waiting years for this.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

spaZ said:


> Iv been waiting years for this.



You and I both.  

I wonder how powerful it will make Ikki.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 27, 2011)

I cant wait for :datregalia


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 27, 2011)

I must admit I'm kind of surprised that a shipping result was what people were waiting for. InB4 Ito flips the script again. He just loves messing with pairings.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 27, 2011)

Man no words can describe how awesome this chapter was


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling that the series is ending soon? Also Ikki toltally felt like Han Solo in that last scene.

Ringo: I love you!
Ikki: I know


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

> Why do I get the feeling that the series is ending soon?



Because it should be ending soon, at most we might have another 50/75 chapters left unless another antagonist is created.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2011)

Scan of Super Jump


> 全裸でキスするイッキとリンゴ→想いを契ぐ？柩→ハコ（全裸）も
> 手伝う?（なんで一部の人を除き全裸なの？）
> （移り）取材？に応える博士？→空、リカに対峙するキリク（周りには倒れ
> た人达？）



*Spoiler*: __ 




Ikki's and Ringo's kiss while they are naked. Naked Hako is helping too. Kiric confronts Rika.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 28, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kiric gets *WRECKED* by Rika.


lololofixed


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol Kiric and the others


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 28, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Kiric and the others



LOL, THIS.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 28, 2011)

Man this manga started out great.

how come Oh great keeps doing this to all his manga's....fucking em up as time progresses.


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2011)

> how come Oh great keeps doing this to all his manga's....fucking em up as time progresses.



He probably loses interest as the manga goes on I suppose.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 28, 2011)

At least Kazu got to shine a little bit, that's all that matters. Now Ikki with powers combined should be lolzy.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 28, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Why do I get the feeling that the series is ending soon? Also Ikki toltally felt like Han Solo in that last scene.
> 
> Ringo: I love you!
> Ikki: I know


Maybe because the main characters all gave away their powers so that Ikki can become the strongest guy on the planet?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Maybe because the side characters all gave away their powers so that Ikki can become the strongest guy on the planet?



fixed


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like an interesting chapter rika destroyed Kiric and the others it seems


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2011)

was it just me? or that president guy actually thought Ikki and kururu would be a good couple?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> was it just me? or that president guy actually thought Ikki and kururu would be a good couple?


Everybody did which is why her decision is so shocking to everyone


----------



## tersalius (Sep 28, 2011)

no... not everybody.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 28, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> was it just me? or that president guy actually thought Ikki and kururu would be a good couple?



Even OH! Knows Obama doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2011)

Lolwut, Air Gear is at 328. Not that it's gotten any better since the Behemoth fight.


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 29, 2011)

did Killik  even had his ATs????


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 29, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> did Killik  even had his ATs????



If you look closely there appears to be a backwheel so he maybe wearing A-T's.  But if you also look you can see there's not Gem Regalia attached to them.  So Kiric looks to be fighting without any form of regalia.


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 30, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> If you look closely there appears to be a backwheel so he maybe wearing A-T's.  But if you also look you can see there's not Gem Regalia attached to them.  So Kiric looks to be fighting without any form of regalia.



this is so strange for him not to come prepare with his equipment in the most important battle for Sleeping Forest.

anyway,  i hope this battle doesnt turn into Ringo vs Rika and Sora vs Ikki because they have similar roads.


what are Ringo's chances against Rika?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 30, 2011)

So, what chapter are you guys talking about?

Anyway, seems like Ringo is now Ikki?s No1 partner  "I love you" - "Sure" =DD


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 30, 2011)

i hope Ikki's response for saying "sure" is an indication that he is not going to have a romantic relationship with Ringo.


----------



## tersalius (Sep 30, 2011)

you have to see ch329... that will NOT make you happy.

but for every ringo fan out there... well thats a different story.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

> but for every ringo fan out there... well thats a different story.



They must all be quivering in jubilation.


----------



## Carnevil (Sep 30, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> this is so strange for him not to come prepare with his equipment in the most important battle for Sleeping Forest.



Kiric probably figured taking out Sora could be done with his team.  Sora doesn't have the ability to break through Kiric's defenses which is why Rika is fighting him.  If Kiric knew that Rika would be involved he probably would've had a pair created.


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 1, 2011)

tersalius said:


> you have to see ch329... that will NOT make you happy.
> 
> but for every ringo fan out there... well thats a different story.



I already read it,  like I answer you in the other forum.    

ikki still didnt promise Simca that special getogether or something.


----------



## tersalius (Oct 1, 2011)

you are the guy from the other forum... wasnt paying attention to your nickname...

anyway... if you think so...


----------



## Athrum (Oct 2, 2011)

Awwww, Ikki kisses Ringo, how cute


----------



## Corran (Oct 3, 2011)

his surprise attack on her


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 3, 2011)

I almost expected them to get it on in there... And poor Ikki got the "Dogma" (or Ken) treatment 

Let?s see now how fast they can get to Sleeping Forest (or what remains of them).

Gawd, I really hope Ringo is open-minded, that?s the only way a Harem can become reality xD


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2011)

I lol'd SO fucking much at the random obama face


----------



## Guru (Oct 3, 2011)

rewatching this, fucking quality!


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 3, 2011)

Obama face after such an epic pannel completely destroyed the whole chapter.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 4, 2011)

Early spoilers made it sound like Rika was solo'ing SF, though it seems Sora was getting involved. The doc's line seems suggest that Sora has already combo'ed the other regalia that went missing.

Also, loved Sora's last line of the chapter. The trans came out just right.


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This is why Kiric will always be the most bamf character in Air Gear.  Sky Regalia activated.


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 4, 2011)

summary please.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 4, 2011)

Much as I like Kilik....he is not nearly the most badass.


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 4, 2011)

x_danny_x said:


> summary please.



No summary yet, what we do know is Kiric has activated the Sky Regalia.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 4, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> No summary yet, what we do know is Kiric has activated the Sky Regalia.



This just means Sora is getting the sky Regalia. He's being set up as this ultimate power Ikki wont be able to defeat...except he will when ZOMG the storm Regalia is as strong as all of Sora's combined.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy crap, what was that Killik just pulled? Doppelganger with Hanging Man?

EDIT: oh wait, it's the rising road from Blackburn I presume...


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

Hopefully we'll get a good fight.  :/


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 4, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Holy crap, what was that Killik just pulled? Doppelganger with Hanging Man?
> 
> EDIT: oh wait, it's the rising road from Blackburn I presume...




it seems Sora and Rika having defeated Sleeping Forest was just an illusion.


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 4, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Holy crap, what was that Killik just pulled? Doppelganger with Hanging Man?
> 
> EDIT: oh wait, it's the rising road from Blackburn I presume...



It's from the unnamed member of sleeping forest.  Be nice if OG gave him a name so we have something to call his ass.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've just been calling him Hanging Man.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 4, 2011)

Lulz @ Rika's breasts getting wrapped up as well.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 4, 2011)

is the chapter out or just the Raw?


----------



## Athrum (Oct 4, 2011)

Where does he activate the regalia? Only saw thorn regalia 2.0, looks badass though.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 5, 2011)

Athrum said:
			
		

> Where does he activate the regalia? Only saw thorn regalia 2.0, looks badass though.


Looks like that is what is happening at the end. They probably pulled that whole defeated play to capture Rika in order to use her to complete the thing. Well played by Killik.


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 5, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Looks like that is what is happening at the end. They probably pulled that whole defeated play to capture Rika in order to use her to complete the thing. Well played by Killik.



They most likely captured her to keep her from getting hurt.


Summary of 330 by Suarhnir at mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-minami explains that what keeps people from flying on their own is their 'hearts'

-tanaka is mc'ing and mentions how sf vs. genesis is the last match of the 1st tier match as well as the biggest show.

-we once again see the aftermath of the match so far (even seeing the head wrapped guy too this time). sora goads kiric to fighting seriously, but kiric retorts with sora's cowardice to use rika while she is pregnant (since sora was likely banking on them not wanting to actually harm rika due to her baby).

-tanaka is ranting at the turn of events, wondering if this is really what sf is really made of. meanwhile, minami gets one of the ttt members filming to zoom in on rika (she is activating the regalia).

-inside the tv van, ami sees the close up on the thorn regalia and confirms that it is the original. minami says that it is version 10.7, the latest, greatest and lightest to date. it takes on a shape that is pretty much a bow.

-rika uses the regalia to shoot down kiric. kiric is hit and pleads with rika, but she continues to attack him. kiric tries to use an infinite atmosphere trick, gaia road "infinity stratum" gravito suffocate (not sure on the 'suffocate' part)

-sora makes a wind barrier to stop kiric. tanaka doesn't quite know what's going on and invites minami to give in his observations. minami explains that kiric was using his gem vibrations to create a solid mass of air to throw down at sora and rika but sora effectively blocked it. kiric's a-ts crack.

-sora comments that he was happy to fly with kiric, but this place is their last stop. rika comments about how the happy blue bird is searching for is at the place where grav kids were born. kiric wonders if rika has remembered, however she rubs it in his face about how kiric always wanted the love she and sora share with one another.

-sora says kiric should be happy if he at least gets a chance to grope one of rika's breasts with his own hand to which rika kinda offers. suddenly she is wrapped in the straps of the wrap that head wrap guy wears.

-'kiric' disappears and it turns out that head wrapped guy was charading as kiric, and he says it was the rising road's alpha electromagnetic waves and this shocks sora. nina commends on a job well done to head wrapped guy who is named onibasu (a prickly water lily that is also called the 'devil lotus'). nina then uses her trick, over road's phased array optics (lit: phase conjugation optic/light variation... but after much research, i think the goal was phased array optics since it seems to make sense with what happens next).

-tanaka is confused and wonders why there's two thunder kings and what happened to kiric. onibasu complains at why he's the one who had to get hurt and mikan says that his 'net' (thunder road) is able to stop the thorns without injury. kiric then pulls off the wrappings on his face and reveals himself (he was disguised as onibasu). kiric explains that they weren't trying to not hurt rika but that they were trying to apprehend 'the thorn queen who possesses the regalia' without harm, just to be able to beat sora.

-with all the pieces (all the main roads gathered), ume launches out some equipment and they activate the sky regalia. sora is shocked that the sky regalia is being used. kiric gets a bit emo over the bond he once shared with sora as friends but now they are enemies.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 7, 2011)

^Thanks for the summary. Somehwat confirms what I was thinking. Sky regalia being a composite device required a substitute thorn road which Rika filled nicely.

I'm loving the tricks that are coming out as well. Demon Lotus is a cool name for Hanging Man. I wouldn't be surprised if phased array optics is some kind of enhancer for Onibasu's trick, since phased arrays are typically used in radar by manipulating the phase of electromagnetic waves.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

Was mad when Rika taunted with tits, and I popped when Kiric said 'i just needed your tool, tool.'


----------



## Athrum (Oct 8, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> ^Thanks for the summary. Somehwat confirms what I was thinking. Sky regalia being a composite device required a substitute thorn road which Rika filled nicely.
> 
> I'm loving the tricks that are coming out as well. Demon Lotus is a cool name for Hanging Man. I wouldn't be surprised if phased array optics is some kind of enhancer for Onibasu's trick, since phased arrays are typically used in radar by manipulating the phase of electromagnetic waves.



Hanging man was Black Brun iirc, this was just one nameless SF king


----------



## Lavender (Oct 8, 2011)

I like Oh Great. 


He is an amazing artist and he is one of my favorites in terms of art and fanservice.



But i seriously have no idea anymore what the hell is going on.



He is an good artist, but he cant freaking keep a straight logic line in his writing.  It has gone overboard.   Plus he doesnt freaking explain that much in example: attacks.  And when he does, he goes into scientific mumbo jumbo which most of the times are just serious bullshit.   Plus the manga has gone from being about rollerskates too.....i dont even know a good word for it.


I will still read the manga, but i hope he will make some sort of turnaround in his writing, right now it's so over the place.


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 8, 2011)

Lavender said:


> I will still read the manga, but i hope he will make some sort of turnaround in his writing, right now it's so over the place.



Somebody has never read Tenjou Tenge, don't expect any sort of turnaround expect it to get worse a lot worse.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 8, 2011)

Lavender said:


> I like Oh Great.
> 
> 
> He is an good artist, but he cant freaking keep a straight logic line in his writing.  It has gone overboard.   Plus he doesnt freaking explain that much in example: attacks.  And when he does, he goes into scientific mumbo jumbo which most of the times are just serious bullshit.   Plus the manga has gone from being about rollerskates too.....i dont even know a good word for it.




The 2 pages of detailed explanations really got old after about two times It seems like the manga's focus went from skating to a fookin physics lesson.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 8, 2011)

I hate Oh Great! expositions, oh how I hates 'em.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't even...I...I just...Rika.....boobs....

Seriously though, this is going to fail probably and Ikki is going to come and show them white ass bitches who's the real king of the sky.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

This chap unfortunately didn't make up for that half assed chap from last week. 

But it was still awesome none the less, excited for next week.


----------



## fuente (Oct 10, 2011)

I just wish....I knew what was going on. :'l


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

So is little sister a robot?  Jk.  Brain = Sleeping FOrest.  Just go with it, bro.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 11, 2011)

ok, some thoughts on the upcoming fight. 
it's all bullsh**. all the fights so far have been so predictable. i am very positive that this fight wont be an exception and as usual the whole fight will be like "ahha, i got you, the regalia u stole from rika bitch is not genuine, then cilik - ahha, got you, i knew it was not genuine, and so on so forth.  what i mean is the whole fight will be like "i knew that, i was expecting this....." and i highlyexpect that sora will win so he can fight kogarasumaru.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 11, 2011)

Wait...they are still in this bullshit "tournament"? What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 11, 2011)

Of course they are in the tournament, what did you think was happening?


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 11, 2011)

When no naked girls show up in an Air Gear chapter you know the chapter sucks by default.


----------



## Corran (Oct 11, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> When no naked girls show up in an Air Gear chapter you know the chapter sucks by default.



Rika's boobs panel was the fanservice of this chapter.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sky Regalia creates black holes
Sora is beaten and pushed in a black hole
Minami says that Kiric is dead


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chap looks really good at a glance. lol at Sora's face as he falls, he looks like a MAD magazine cover which was probably Ito's intention.

This tech that the sky regalia is powering looks almost like that move the guy from Slepnir does, only on a much bigger scale.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 12, 2011)

Minami


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 12, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> I don't even...I...I just...Rika.....boobs....
> 
> Seriously though, this is going to fail probably and Ikki is going to come and show them white ass bitches who's the real king of the sky.



Yeah - I was entranced by that scene...

Ehm, why is Sora laughing as he falls, and why is Kilic going to die?!

Also, damn, I read spoilers (or more like the raw :/). Why aren?t the scans coming quicker? (no complaining, just want to know why it takes so long for Air Gear to be translated..)


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2011)

Because its really hard to translate, blame OG! for that one.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 12, 2011)

Sora: Curse you ikki....CURSE YOU SLEEPING FOREST.... CURSE YOU KILLIC!!!!!

Sora: when I get out of this hole...I will wreak vengeance upon all your descendants!


----------



## Guru (Oct 13, 2011)

Why is it that girls in air gear randomly get naked and then start doing something productive? 

Not complaining btw...


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 14, 2011)

Summary by Suarhnir at mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-rika is tied up and the sky regalia is activated. sora is stuck within the center of the activated effect of the sky regalia. sora finds that his body weighted to the point of being unable to move.

-tanaka describes that a black hole has taken shape surrounding sora. minami confirms that it is a blackhole. minami starts explaining the physics to all of it but his train of thought when explaining is rather strange and that makes tanaka exasperated ("this guy really is a 'my pace' kind of guy).

(okies, there's too much explaining on minami's part that talks about gravity and evolution and such, so i'm skipping on)

-kiric states with the joining of the 8 kings and regalia of the 8 roads, the regalia of regalias (aka sky regalia) is made. he also says that its too much for just one person. kiric then explains that despite that the sub-regalias are not up to par with the originals, it is enough to deal with sora in this battle.

- sora breaks free with an attack but is stopped by mikan with her own attack followed by kiric's. as sora falls down the tower shaft, he laughs at kiric and says that he'll reget his actions. minami gets serious and remarks how he had thought that kiric was his one successful piece of work.

the final teaser quote: kiric or sora takeuchi... which one has actually fallen into hell!?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 14, 2011)

The tarsier made me lol.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope that Sora dies here but that's a bit too much to wish for.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 14, 2011)

Rika will now go crazy and kill Kiric. She'll be bitchslapping everyone until the "Super Friends" arrive to stop her with love....


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

I have faith in Kiric and the others, they should be able to contain Rika.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 14, 2011)

as long as she's tied up in that special technique she shouldn't be a problem. I wonde rif killic will try to somehow reverse the brainwashing.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 17, 2011)

What's with manga and black holes 

skipped the explenation because I know that's just some stupid bullshit.

so Sora 'dies' but they unleased something worse and now it'll be up to Ikki and most likely Kilic to destroy it with their happy tree friends?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll lol if Killik flips badguy...


----------



## Wrath (Oct 17, 2011)

Heh. I predicted years ago that the Sky Regalia had the power to control gravity. Always nice to be proved right.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 17, 2011)

I liked the gravity explanation thing in this chapter. Made me wonder about some stuff like the guy said as well.
Besides that was pretty much a boring chapter


----------



## Cooli (Oct 17, 2011)

So like I stopped reading a while back, and all I want to know is is ikki's regalia complete yet, and was it enough to beat Sora? ;-;


----------



## Guru (Oct 17, 2011)

Wasn't it said in one of the previous chapters that Kiric's was the strongest of sleeping forest? 

Shouldn't that mean that he's stronger than Sora and Nike? 

Unless they've grown whey more than him?


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 19, 2011)

So, scan is out!

I really wanna know where this manga?s heading to... o.0" And what?s with Ikki?s dad? And Sora?

And what would be the Tool that?s more advanced than us, which will then make us it?s own tool?! The Regalia, or what?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 19, 2011)

Guru said:


> Wasn't it said in one of the previous chapters that Kiric's was the strongest of sleeping forest?
> 
> Shouldn't that mean that he's stronger than Sora and Nike?
> 
> Unless they've grown whey more than him?



He is the strongest but he lost his Regalia to Nike so he's lost some power.

I mean really Regalia add about 50 points. And since the highest level we've seen is Nikes, 50 points is about 15% weaker.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol, can someone explain to me what I just looked at.


----------



## daikun (Oct 21, 2011)

Air Gear 332

Chapter 332 has been released


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 21, 2011)

URGH! WTHECK! the first time in a long time that OG! seriously pissed me off with his explanations... i mean really? this guy is always pulling out some random crap! and why the blazes does sora need to poke out his eyes and ears??!!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, there's a DEM of sorts.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 21, 2011)

The overly long explanations need to stop already. The story isn't progressing at all now....


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 21, 2011)

Strange, I loved this chap....

I audibly gasped.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 21, 2011)

That chapter was intense. Well, get your pipes out gentlemen, let's figure this one out...


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 22, 2011)

What the fuck happened in there? Quantum codes? WHAT?!

Gah, get it over with this manga OG! xD


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 22, 2011)

I see we are split as far as the quality of this chap goes....


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 22, 2011)

I suppose one of the immediately interesting pieces is that guy who it seems died inside the blackhole. It appears as though he had the regalia activation codes for regalia that had been lost a long time ago. Considering Killik's drive to keep the regalia separate, I guess Killik was the one who killed that guy and sealed him along with the old regalia. Sora makes a play with Rika to play Killik into using the sky regalia in order to destroy him. At that stage Sora is strong enough that he can survive within the blackhole for just long enough in order to retrieve and activate the codes so that he can break out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2011)

chapter was meh. why is it the OG! keeps ruining his manga like this? damn, Sora should have died already!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 22, 2011)

He's the final villain he's gotta be hyped up.

This is a step up from the shitty conclusion to the Ikki love triangle.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 23, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I suppose one of the immediately interesting pieces is that guy who it seems died inside the blackhole. It appears as though he had the regalia activation codes for regalia that had been lost a long time ago. Considering Killik's drive to keep the regalia separate, I guess Killik was the one who killed that guy and sealed him along with the old regalia. Sora makes a play with Rika to play Killik into using the sky regalia in order to destroy him. At that stage Sora is strong enough that he can survive within the blackhole for just long enough in order to retrieve and activate the codes so that he can break out.



Oh, now I understand (I might have missed the dead guy...). Whatever, at least I know where we stand! 
Thanks!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Spoilers for Ch.333
无限回廊永久机関という技术
20年溜めたマグマエネルギーで塔**　元々そういう计画
塔の顶上には周囲に森の残骸を吊るし、キリクの首を抱く空が

首TYONPA确定乙


*Spoiler*: __ 




>无限回廊永久机関という技术
an endless corridor's barrier(gate) trick ?
>20年溜めたマグマエネルギーで塔**　元々そういう计画
from the beginning tower was made to accumulate magma's energy and now the tower is doing it for 20 years
>キリクの首を抱く空が
Kiric' head is in the Sora's arms

(I guess Sora really like pony Kiric in this world that even when he got everything what was ment to be Kiric's, he still wants only talk with him- even if it's a head)


----------



## SaiST (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dang_ 



Wasn't all that crazy about Kilik, but it's sad to see him offed like that.  I was kind of hoping he'd have his feelings requited in the end, with Sora turning out to be such a jerk 'n all.

Maybe he'll be brought back with some keeraaaazee A-T tech![/derp]


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a bit saddening to see Kilik to go out like that.


----------



## Carnevil (Oct 24, 2011)

That's a very short spoiler, I'd wait to see the whole chapter.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 24, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Spoilers for Ch.333
> 无限回廊永久机関という技术
> 20年溜めたマグマエネルギーで塔**　元々そういう计画
> 塔の顶上には周囲に森の残骸を吊るし、キリクの首を抱く空が
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



wait did I miss something? how the hell did Sora get out of the black hole? Your saying he's standing in front of sleeping forest with no eyes and kirics head in his arms?


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That panel with Sora.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 27, 2011)

Ringo's new ATS look quite awesome.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 27, 2011)

1) All of Sleeping forest better not be dead 
2) WE DIDN'T GET TO SEE IKKI'S NEW AT!


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2011)

need to get back to reading this manga.  Kind of stopped 20 chapters ago.


----------



## Guru (Oct 28, 2011)

Nic said:


> need to get back to reading this manga.  Kind of stopped 20 chapters ago.



It gets even crazier


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 28, 2011)

New chapter for those who want:
Ch.69


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2011)

Man, TT flashbacks ahoy.  U so crazy, OG


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 28, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Man, TT flashbacks ahoy.  U so crazy, OG



What FBs do you mean? Weren?t those just reactions of the people regarding the tower? (or do you mean it?s time for them next time?).

The end is coming!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> New chapter for those who want:
> here



So this pretty much sets up the Ikki/Ringo vs Sora/Rika matchup for the climax of this series.  It's going to be interesting to see how the match up plays out since both Ikki and Ringo having very strong emotional ties to a controled Rika.


----------



## Guru (Oct 29, 2011)

This series is underated


----------



## son_michael (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm assuming Sleeping forest isn't actually dead and hanging as skeletons but rather..we are looking inside Sora and all those hanging skeletons represent their at's.


----------



## DocTerror (Oct 30, 2011)

So I dropped this manga a few years ago, after Obama switched bodies with the girl, and I'm wondering if its worth picking up again or is it still pretty crappy.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 30, 2011)

it is still the same crap unfortunately, and very predictable.


----------



## Guru (Oct 30, 2011)

I think craps a bit harsh. 

The art's better than anything is SJ at any rate, and the action sequences are often fun and inventive. 

It just annoys me a bit about the whole angle the author has taken, when he could have expanded the universe to other countries and huge amounts of characters and tournaments etc and instead tried to make it more philosophical... I guess he just realized that he doesn't want this to be his legacy manga.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 30, 2011)

art has always been great in this manga, i even like the design creativity mangaka puts into battles. but story wise it is really weak, stuff most of the time just doesnt make sense to me, pure crap.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 30, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> it is still the same crap unfortunately, and very predictable.




Predictable in which way?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 30, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> it is still the same crap unfortunately, and very predictable.



If by predictable, u mean completely random, confusing, and inexplicable at times... then yes, it is predictable


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

So is this manga crap because its predictable, or because its randomly confusing? 

Which is it?


----------



## Guru (Oct 31, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> So is this manga crap because its predictable, or because its randomly confusing?
> 
> Which is it?



Neither because it's SSIICICIKK


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 31, 2011)

This manga has really gone downhill...

This was basically the same shit as Aeon/Spitfire vs Nike..
"Oh noes im beat....LOL TROLL! *beats everyone by not even trying*"

I thought i had gotten used to it, but i really thought Sora was gonna get sucked in to that black hole and we could move on to other more interesting things, but nooo, he's a mega awesome arnold cyborg that kills all and doesn't afraid of anything.
Guess i set myself up to that dissapointment.


----------



## NarFan (Oct 31, 2011)

wth kilik got he's head cut off?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 1, 2011)

^ cheers, mate


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the summary.

I dunno about Killik though. Decapitation has an unmatched air of finality to it.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 1, 2011)

Serious?  Nike STILL alive?  Guess Simca needs someone after Ikki has finally made his choice.


----------



## Carnevil (Nov 1, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the summary.
> 
> I dunno about Killik though. Decapitation has an unmatched air of finality to it.



Unless, what we saw was just the virtual world that Ikki just fought Sora in.  If you look when Ikki and Ringo arrive there are not bodies hung up.  So it could be that all that was just Sora's virtual world and not the real one.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmm, could be... like if Sora defeats you in the virtual world he takes your code and commandeers your AT in the real world.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 4, 2011)

Carnevil said:


> Unless, what we saw was just the virtual world that Ikki just fought Sora in.  If you look when Ikki and Ringo arrive there are not bodies hung up.  So it could be that all that was just Sora's virtual world and not the real one.



Hmm...sounds logical...we will see!



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Hmm, could be... like if Sora defeats you in the virtual world he takes your code and commandeers your AT in the real world.



That?d be dumb, since it?s pretty sure VirtualIkki would lose, since a program is only that and can?t really calculate stuff like heart or blablabla 

Nice chapter, and poor Nike... he got a "can?t touch this" from Simca ( hawt).


----------



## Athrum (Nov 4, 2011)

Why poor Nike?! she just sat on his face 
Also is Spitfire alive? i didnt get that part


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 4, 2011)

Dat Simca


----------



## SaiST (Nov 4, 2011)

Athrum said:


> Also is Spitfire alive? i didnt get that part


Nah, they were in a virtual space.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 4, 2011)

Never would I have thought I'd pity and envy Nike at the same time.....


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 4, 2011)

Simca pulled a nice move there


----------



## Guru (Nov 4, 2011)

I officially have no fucking idea what's going on.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 4, 2011)

Guru said:


> I officially have no fucking idea what's going on.



I have never known what was going on, I'm just here for the fan service


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh Man, this man really needs to draw doujins...lots and lots of them (yeah, I know he already did - if I don?t confuse him with somebody else, at least xD)!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 5, 2011)

Simca is such a cocktease...almost makes me feel sorry for Nike...almost


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 8, 2011)

Chapter 335 RAW


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't know that ATs could change a person's appearance.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I didn't know that ATs could change a person's appearance.



Im not surprised, they went from motorised roller skates too '' Oh, i can defy gravity with inlines. ''


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2011)

Well that was interesting.  Can't wait for the translation.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 8, 2011)

BlueDemon said:


> Predictable in which way?



it is predictable in many ways my friend. this fight as well as all the other recent fights have been very predictable. if you read few pages back i said that sora would win this fight, guess what it happened. it is always like this.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 8, 2011)

i dont even...

all i want to see are Ikki's new ATs, goddamit.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 8, 2011)

@lk3mizt said:


> i dont even...
> 
> all i want to see are Ikki's new ATs, goddamit.



... Uhm, they're in there. So is the Sky Regalia. Look at pages 4 & 5 of Trick: 335.

7th page shows 'em both transforming. Don't know if that's all there is to 'em though.

I'm disappointed, by the way. No wheels whatsoever. o_o


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 8, 2011)

^ oh, its both of em that are transforming? I thought it was only Nike's.. lol.

edit: oh wow, how did i miss that in the first place?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 9, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> it is predictable in many ways my friend. this fight as well as all the other recent fights have been very predictable. if you read few pages back i said that sora would win this fight, guess what it happened. it is always like this.



Well, that is more or less the shounen formula.... if you?d want to predict how their powers work...now that?d be another problem


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone getting a Kira vibe from Sora?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 9, 2011)

Not really, I get more of a Joker vibe from him. His actions and motivation as I've seen it so far seems to tend to anarchy.

Personally I like the regalia designs. I just dig the heavy mecha influence. Both of these regalia are meant to provide ultimate ability to ride and control the wind. From a thematic visual standpoint, wheels are meant for things that move on the ground, where as both of these riders are meant to have transcended that. I get the impression that that is what the old dude with the bowler hat has been banging on about. So I don't have a great deal of issue with the omission of wheels per say.

I like the layout of that versus page with the two regalia facing off. Very fighting game. I do have to keep reminding myself though of the concurrent events busy running here. The regalia releases are still simulation based on their two riders' projected data.


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 11, 2011)

Chapter 335: you shitting me right? OG has just used the recent events that happened in the world and smashed them together in his manga and created one cluster fuck.

- Obama
- 99%
- Economical crisis
- ...

And from regular skates we have come to floating devices with no wheels (this has been going on for some time now).

Savior of the 99%? Really now? The guy just wants to play God.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 11, 2011)

So much suspense for this battle.
Too bad no nekkid girls this chapter.


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 11, 2011)

i have no idea what's going on anymore. actually, i got lost like 50 chapters ago. i just look at the pretty pictures now.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 11, 2011)

the regalia looks BA
... but really? OWS message in air gear?! oh great!... why am i not surprised


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 11, 2011)

OCW?  OWS?  Oh Great is the new amano.  Politics is his music.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 13, 2011)

Raikiri said:


> i have no idea what's going on anymore. actually, i got lost like 50 chapters ago. i just look at the pretty pictures now.



We?re one the same boat, dude! Seems like Sora wants to "save" the losers of the world, which are 99% of humanity...

And what does Ikki want to do? Stop Sora I guess xD

Still, why would their battle start a war? And their Regalias are now equal, aren?t they? Wonder if Ikki will be able to deal with Sora alone!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

Air Gear really dropped in quality after the slepnir fight.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 15, 2011)

Chapter 336 Raw


----------



## Guru (Nov 16, 2011)

This manga could have been so good. Smh.


----------



## daikun (Nov 18, 2011)

Air gear 336

Chapter 336 in english is available


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks! 

Hmm, at least not an all-out battle from the beginning 
Nice ideology talk there, but eh, way to screw the manga up xD (okay, perhaps it?s not that bad - at least for me - but still...^^)

Hopefully the manga will end within 100 chapters...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 23, 2011)

chinese version of 337ch
said a government statement Wednesday.

This whole chapter should be called Ringo vs brainwashed Rika


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 25, 2011)

I feel sad because Air Gear is going to end in a matter of chapters.
I'm going to miss this manga a lot


----------



## SaiST (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm sure O!G can stretch out these last couple of battles pretty thin.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 25, 2011)

wtb spinoff with any of the numerous factions within this series.  They would by default be less powerful and have a smaller scale.  Sold.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 25, 2011)

It?s better to end it, this just became messed up to the point that some readers didn?t even know what the hell happened until Ikki arrived to where Sora was.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I feel sad because Air Gear is going to end in a matter of chapters.
> I'm going to miss this manga a lot



I miss the way it was years ago...



Agmaster said:


> wtb spinoff with any of the numerous factions within this series.  They would by default be less powerful and have a smaller scale.  Sold.



Well, as longs as it is how AG was at first, I?d be okay with it... But I think he wants to get it over with and start something new...or just take a break 

@ luffy: yeah, the whole "running in a no-gravity environment" thingy was confusing... 

Anyway, can?t wait for the conclusion!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 26, 2011)

"The mortal world is like this. Your fate is decided in a place you have nothing to do with..."

AG delivers again. I love these Alpha Akuma-esque quotes. I'm liking this battling region they're in with free fall in effect. I was intrigued by the no regalia stipulation as well. I guess that means Sora is fighting blind unless he is still linked, he just doesn't use the offensive or defensive powers. In matchup between them, based on what I've seen from Sora, I think Ikki has a slight advantage in a plain Wing road battle since he has that Hurricane road trick that can stop the wind like in the eye of a storm.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2011)

O.K.
Chinese version of 338ch
link

looks nice


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> O.K.
> Chinese version of 338ch
> here
> 
> looks nice



Thanks for the link.  Very interesting.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was a bit creeped out with those hatchlings though.  Really can not wait for the trans.  Loved the Sora/Rika pose near the end of the chapter.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 2, 2011)

Here?s the scan!

Not a bad chapter, loved Ringo?s expression here! =D

And damn, nice cliffhanger ^^ (Kururu fans rejoice? )


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 2, 2011)

What the fuck is up with that translation?

I mean fuck really really, does no one on that team speak proper English, okay I know they translated it but still even if your translator is mediocre someone should at least notice that the translation makes NO FUCKING SENSE GRAMMATICALLY SPEAKING. Seriously I wouldn't mind in the slightest if all scantilation groups with mediocre translators/editors just stopped doing shit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 2, 2011)

Otherwise pretty decent chapter, though I do wish O!G would stop shoving the metaphor down our throat with a force even a professional escort couldn't handle.

And yes I know it wouldn't be an O!G work without the shoving.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 2, 2011)

^ agree with everything said here


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Otherwise pretty decent chapter, though I do wish O!G would stop shoving the metaphor down our throat with a force even a professional escort couldn't handle.
> 
> And yes I know it wouldn't be an O!G work without the shoving.



TT wasn?t that bad, or was it? Think my mind purposely forgot about the last arcs


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 3, 2011)

chapter:

*Spoiler*: __ 



after all that build up for the pair,  it seems we get the cliche: "get in the way of the bullet/blast"

just waiting for the martyr death scream+revenge kill that Gundam Seed had  >>

Oh Great! must have hung out with Fukuda or something to come up with this.  
Kill the red head in favor of the pink.    LacusPhail

please prove me wrong Oh Great!  or I will be disapoint

or at least pull the Lelouch card


----------



## Guru (Dec 3, 2011)

Dude this manga makes me cry with lost potential 

The arts great but the structure is so poor it almost kills it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> chapter:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt Ringo has literally bit the dust unless Oh Great! is going to have his main protagonist being single for life.  If anything, she might be out to where it's going to be a two on one for a bit before she recovers.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 4, 2011)

BlueDemon said:


> TT wasn?t that bad, or was it? Think my mind purposely forgot about the last arcs



I blanked out on like 90% of the dialogue and was on board only for stuff like Mitsuomi stalling Super Nagi.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 6, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I blanked out on like 90% of the dialogue and was on board only for stuff like Mitsuomi stalling Super Nagi.



But those first arcs were cool as hell


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 6, 2011)

Scarlet Plague said:


> This fucking Page.



Versus this page!


Shit's hit the fan now...!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 6, 2011)

Air Gear..... what happened ?


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 7, 2011)

So Ikki is the republican and Sora is the democrat is what I got from this... 

Ikki's stance reminded me of this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrGdEwV-efs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Air Gear..... what happened ?



Tenjou Tenje has happend - ffs, I had to think of it when I saw that page o.0


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 8, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



thank you Oh Great!    I like being wrong


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2011)

A quick question:
*Spoiler*: __ 



So did Sora know what they were going to do and still did his combined attack with Rika on purpose just to lure them into a trap or did I miss read the ending panels wrong.  It look like Sora has that "Everything is going to plan" face


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 10, 2011)

keikaku doori but of course this is false. All I remembered is some crazy shit up in space. 

lulz at O!G throwing the layers of the atmosphere out of the window, 25000 km? .


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, pretty entertaining. Now what?!


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 10, 2011)

They will use the gravity of the sun to give their attacks extra pull and they will destroy the tower with the burning fire of thousand suns!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn?t entirely dismiss that possibility to be honest xD


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 13, 2011)

Air Gear raw for chapter 340
960's raw is up. 

Also Air Gear will not appear until issue #6

07/12 : Sh?nen Magazine #01(339ch)
14/12 : Sh?nen Magazine #02-03(340ch)
21/12 : No Sh?nen Magazine
28/12 : Sh?nen Magazine #04-05(no air gear)
04/01 : No Sh?nen Magazine
11/01 : Sh?nen Magazine #06(341ch)

No Air gear for three weeks.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 13, 2011)

:/ that only prolongs it even more xD


----------



## Guru (Dec 16, 2011)

what the fuck?



pedo moment


----------



## SaiST (Dec 16, 2011)

o u naaaastee~


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 16, 2011)

I do wonder who he will pick in the end. I'm guessing the childhood friend...


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 17, 2011)

@ Guru: that?s what I thought as well.

Are there any other translations around? On mangahelpers or something?


----------



## Carnevil (Dec 21, 2011)

SSA scans of sip340 a lot better then dragonfly.

"something else"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 27, 2011)

lol yeah, those mangafox translations are completely fucked.

I like how Sora's motivation is crystallizing. Constantly coming off second best to Killik has turned him into the ultimate hater.


----------



## Burke (Dec 30, 2011)

Sometimes... its just too intense to follow whats going on


----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 12, 2012)

Chapter 341


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 12, 2012)

So Unactivated Regalia Ikki is still weaker than Nike, before Nike Opened the door. Damn.

Which leads me to believe if it wasn't obvious that Sora activated his Regalia to kill Kilik.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 12, 2012)

Can someone please explain to me Sora's 99% argument... that chapter made absolutely no sense to me


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2012)

You're aware this is an Oh Great manga, right?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 12, 2012)

I don?t even know what?s going on anymore and I ahven?t skipped even one chapter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2012)

Interesting chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Really enjoyed the banter between Ikki and Ringo at that start of the panel, especially Ikki wanting to "help" her if she had any problems with digestion. 
It's a bit troubling to learn that Ringo's body is probaby at her limits with her constant use of her road.  From any indication from this chapter, it might be a possibility that she might either no longer be able to ride or she might end up dying in the process of helping Ikki win.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 12, 2012)

^ Giving Kururu a chance to get with Ikki 
Don?t think she?s gonna die...

@ Teck: that argument is based on his old speech regarding those 99% that are the world, and the 1% that holds the power in the world (IIRC at least)
It isn?t really logical, but hey...

Wonder what Ikki has up his sleeve.


----------



## David (Jan 13, 2012)

On Chapter 6 and its quite funny when Ikki gets owned by the girls he lives with, but I'm not really impressed.

Should I keep on reading?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah it's not the greatest manga ever, and some parts are terrible, and a lot is like having a giant metaphor cocked slowly forced down you're throat. But the art is good and some parts are cool.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 13, 2012)

David said:


> On Chapter 6 and its quite funny when Ikki gets owned by the girls he lives with, but I'm not really impressed.
> 
> Should I keep on reading?




The first arcs are really good, read it!


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 13, 2012)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Can someone please explain to me Sora's 99% argument... that chapter made absolutely no sense to me



Dude, that was obviously bullshit, that indeed made no sense at all, just like all the other stuff that has happened 
Just try to enjoy the coming fight and for god sackes hope that nee-chan breaks free from the brainwashing, altough I doubt that will happen any time soon.


----------



## Carnevil (Jan 14, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> The first arcs are really good, read it!



That's how OG gets you, the first chapters are always good.  Next thing you know everything has gone to shit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 14, 2012)

The middle arcs are the best.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 15, 2012)

Carnevil said:


> That's how OG gets you, the first chapters are always good.  Next thing you know everything has gone to shit.



Pretty much, it's like he runs out of ideas so he goes to the extreme. I had taken a break when they reached the carrier, just caught up...

He just wants this shit to end doesn't he?

Edit: As far as reading it, the anime was pretty damn good. It cuts off really short, but worth a watch especially for the soundtrack!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 15, 2012)

Carnevil said:


> That's how OG gets you, the first chapters are always good.  Next thing you know everything has gone to shit.



Thats pretty much for the majority of action shounen. 

Exactly the same thing could be said for Bleach, Naruto etc. Its not unusual for any manga to jump the shark if goes on long enough.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 15, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Thats pretty much for the majority of action shounen.
> 
> Exactly the same thing could be said for Bleach, Naruto etc. Its not unusual for any manga to jump the shark if goes on long enough.



you can't even compare this trainwreck to those series.


----------



## Carnevil (Jan 15, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Thats pretty much for the majority of action shounen.
> 
> Exactly the same thing could be said for Bleach, Naruto etc. Its not unusual for any manga to jump the shark if goes on long enough.



I agree most series do jump the shark, usually around chapter 300 and up.  But Air Gear jumped the shark long before it hit chapter 300.

Scan of 342.


----------



## Carnevil (Jan 16, 2012)

SSA scans of 341 makes more sense then dragonfly scans.  Even the whole 99% shit.  Ri


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 17, 2012)

And we have even more crap in space, she should have been frozen instantly yet she just shakes it off  ?

So Ikki became so strong because of his will power and can now take on both his sis and Sora?

Stereotypical shounen shit taken to the extreme :rofl


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 17, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> And we have even more crap in space, she should have been frozen instantly yet she just shakes it off  ?
> 
> So Ikki became so strong because of his will power and can now take on both his sis and Sora?
> 
> Stereotypical shounen shit taken to the extreme :rofl



Hmmm yeah, it?s annoying to see it?s this stereotypical. That means Sora?s gonna be even more powerful etc etc

And it wasn?t exactly space, if it?s , as they said, she wouldn?t outright freeze (considering this is a Shounen ).


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 17, 2012)

You are right, it is possible she wouldn't freeze instantly but she would die probably (especially going so fast and being out of breath). But even if you can defend the fact that she can shake of the ice. It still doesn't make any sense because:
1. They say it's -120?C;
2. The temperature at the top of the troposphere can reach -75?C when you are near the equator but otherwise it's around -45 to -55;
3. 2. means they are way above the troposphere because temperature actually increases when you are in the stratosphere and it never reaches -120 until you are in the exosphere but at that time their isn't any oxygon anymore and temperatures can go from hundreds of thousands degrees to the absolute freezing point depending on wheter you are in the shadow of an object. 


And last time they were 25000 km up in space (yes, it actually showed that in chapter 240 something) and now they are in Troposphere?

Here is an image to support my comment:


If the dude could at least research his shit for at least a few minutes, he wouldn't write retarded stuff like this. But oh well...


----------



## Jotun (Jan 17, 2012)

It's funny you complain about something like that considering what the manga is about. Also Ikki getting this powerful isn't stereotypical, it's OG! finishing this manga as quick as possible.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 17, 2012)

i think i finally did it, havnt read last 2 chapters and it's all thanks to the crappy shit story. thank you GOD very much for releasing me from misery of reading this manga. so long air gear, you deserve not to be read


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 18, 2012)

^cool story bro.


See you next week


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 18, 2012)

there's no reason why i shouldnt post here, i just quit this manga even though it is at its final stage. i just couldnt bear with it. 
this is my opinion only and i sure can not judge people for what they are reading


----------



## thefernus (Jan 20, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> You are right, it is possible she wouldn't freeze instantly but she would die probably (especially going so fast and being out of breath). But even if you can defend the fact that she can shake of the ice. It still doesn't make any sense because:
> 1. They say it's -120?C;
> 2. The temperature at the top of the troposphere can reach -75?C when you are near the equator but otherwise it's around -45 to -55;
> 3. 2. means they are way above the troposphere because temperature actually increases when you are in the stratosphere and it never reaches -120 until you are in the exosphere but at that time their isn't any oxygon anymore and temperatures can go from hundreds of thousands degrees to the absolute freezing point depending on wheter you are in the shadow of an object.
> ...



Ringo's just a beast. Clearly.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 20, 2012)

Clearly her lust for Ikki kept her warm enough to stay alive.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jan 21, 2012)

chapter 343 ch scan

*Spoiler*: __ 





Straight


----------



## Cooli (Jan 21, 2012)

You mean this manga hasn't ended yet? 

Are they even concerned about the tournament any more, or are they still trippin over Sora?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 21, 2012)

There was a tournament?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 21, 2012)

spaZ said:


> There was a tournament?



I dunno, I mostly just remember confusing shit.

Only thing noteworthy to me was Chapter 324.
Enduring


----------



## Jotun (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah OG! is rushing it to the ending. The power/plot leaps were huge once they reached the carrier. I lol'd when they decided to make "rules" for the last fight that included not using the regalias powers...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 22, 2012)

spaZ said:


> There was a tournament?



Of course, those were the days when AG was top! I miss those days 

Hope the manga will be finished this year!


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 30, 2012)

Chapter 343!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ehm, so what did he use to roll around? And since when do those things have batteries? Must have forgotten a lot... xD Ikki?s in for some ass-kicking


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 30, 2012)

holy shit.


lol.

Isn't 344 raw long overdue??


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 30, 2012)

Dunno, never know when the raws usually get on the net...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 30, 2012)

344:
Chapter 343!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sora didn't even have batteries in his AT's the entire time and only starts for real now.

In fact he never powered on his AT's cause he never ever went all out.

Just the wind pressure of Sora moving, knocks Ikki's back quite the distance.

Sora Flashback incoming.

Seems like Ikki is majorly screwed now.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 WHAT THE HELL.


How's Ikki supposed to beat that?? :S


----------



## son_michael (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate when villains are overpowered only for a miracle to happen and the MC beats them in one shot--__-- and Sora having this much power is stupid in the first place considering how we were introduced to him in a freakin wheelchair



this manga has been so disappointing


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 30, 2012)

Basically, this is what happened in the chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sora:_ "Hold up! Before this manga ends let me put them batteries in my ATs...so that for the first time you can see me fight with my ATs turned on..."_



_*Bows to the troll of trolls*_


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure he's head them on before, I doubt the other members of SF wouldn't have noticed it.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 31, 2012)

The Sky King delivers.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2012)

He explains that hes only every used his ATs when other people use the infinity atmosphere, which he rides off of. It isn't impossible, just extremely stupid since now it will be even more unbelievable if Ikki beats him (Ikki might turn him to the good side somehow). It is similar to when Kazu had his backwheels locked during the fight against the bubble chick.

But yeah shitty move from OG!


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 31, 2012)

Those things run on regular batteries? I thought for sure they were running on mini fusion reactors 

Ikki is royaly screwed now, how can one defeat roller blades with batteries in them?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 31, 2012)

Enduring the opponent until the Batteries run out of energy.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 31, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Enduring the opponent until the Batteries run out of energy.



Would be my strategy at least xD

So, with his batteries on he just needs to run around in order to beat Ikki? Nice.
Now I wonder how Ikki?ll turn this around... or perhaps Ringo will just win the match and that?s it?


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 31, 2012)

Ikki will take a serious beating, but Sora will have health problems and die from them....


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2012)

This .00001% friend.  Glorious bastard indeed.  Well done, OG.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 31, 2012)

Are they still inside a computer or something??


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 1, 2012)

Athrum said:


> Are they still inside a computer or something??



Not that I?m aware of it, anyway!! It?s the real thing - hope so at least


----------



## Valky (Feb 1, 2012)

Ikki is pretty much screwed right now.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Ikki will reach into his pocket...and then pull out his hand opening his palm and say...






















_"I wasnt using my batteries either..."_


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you mean.

He'll pull out wheels and say "Sorry Bro, my AT actually do have wheels, I guess I should have used them from the start.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 2, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I think you mean.
> 
> He'll pull out wheels and say "Sorry Bro, my AT actually do have wheels, I guess I should have used them from the start.



That?d be nice xD


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I think you mean.
> 
> He'll pull out wheels and say "Sorry Bro, my AT actually do have wheels, I guess I should have used them from the start.



that. would. be. AWESOME!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 4, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I think you mean.
> 
> He'll pull out wheels and say "Sorry Bro, my AT actually do have wheels, I guess I should have used them from the start.



Why can I see this happen?


----------



## narutoalpar (Feb 5, 2012)

*English Scan of Chapter 345 is out !!!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Juzutsunagi


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 6, 2012)

Even more BS, just get it over with already.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 6, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Even more BS, just get it over with already.



my thoughts exactly, make Ikki win, Rika return to normal, Sora be redeemed(you know its going to happen) and end this damn Manga already


----------



## SaiST (Feb 6, 2012)

Dang, guys. Just wait until you hear word of the manga's end and catch up if that's the way you feel about it. o_o


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 6, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Dang, guys. Just wait until you hear word of the manga's end and catch up if that's the way you feel about it. o_o



Whining is just part of it. 

So he just killed the people who weren?t courageous enough? And the perpetrators as well? Cool stuff.

Can we get to the main point now?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2012)

shouldn?t this shit have been revealed like 100 chapters ago? why now? this manga is just getting dragged pointlessly...

OG should just finish it in the next five chapters at most and keep on with his life.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 6, 2012)

*Breaking News: *

Air Gear isnt ending next week, the week after or even 12 weeks from now. 

Just a heads up.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 6, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> *Breaking News: *
> 
> Air Gear isnt ending next week, the week after or even 12 weeks from now.
> 
> Just a heads up.




There isn?t an announcement of OG, that "Air Gear" is going to end.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2012)

What is prettty worrysome.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 6, 2012)

It would be hilarious if he was redeemed, he has killed how many people?


----------



## son_michael (Feb 6, 2012)

Jotun said:


> It would be hilarious if he was redeemed, he has killed how many people?



oh I can see it all now...he brainwashed Rika because he was in love with her and he knew she would never approve of his insane schemes, Ikki will most likely bring this up after they fight for a while and Ikki understands Sora's pain. He was  shunned by the world and the only way to erase his pain and survive was accepting his current ideology


oh its coming, hell I bet Rika will even regain her memories/sanity and still do something that shows she loves him such as sacrificing herself to save his life or dying together with him. 

mark my words, at the end Ikki will look on Sora as a pitiful character who simply lost his way and Sora will see things from ikki's perspective


----------



## Jotun (Feb 6, 2012)

Well Sora does love Rika, in his own way. Rika obviously loves Sora and is bearing his child. I really hope he dies, but is forgiven when he dies.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2012)

I just hope Ikki showing why he is a genius and defeats Sora already so we can go to the next arc...

Pffff!!! okay only the first part


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 13, 2012)

OMG Sora isn't a saint  who'd thought 

And of course everything is just as planned but that's not to Ikki's liking, nooooo, he'll get really serious now


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 13, 2012)

This been posted yet?
download


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 15, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> This been posted yet?
> this



Wow, what was THAT about? Have I missed a chapter in-between?! xD

Anyway, so Ikki cries now? Cuz he got Aizen?d? Seems he still got some spunk, wonder when they?ll begin fighting for real...

And what?s with the Professor and his evolution?!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 15, 2012)

Jotun said:


> It would be hilarious if he was redeemed, he has killed how many people?



Gonna take a wild guess here and say not as many as Vegeta.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 15, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Gonna take a wild guess here and say not as many as Vegeta.



Death meant nothing in DB with the dragonballs. Unless we find out that Sora is an alien whose planet was destroyed by another conquering alien race who then decided to dominate him...

Well this is OG! I guess.

Seriously though what a random comparison.


----------



## Tangible (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm only on chapter 48 but the last few chapters have gotten me hooked to the point that I'll finish out the series.

One thing that worries me though is that so many of you seem so jaded. Was wondering why? Light spoilers are ok!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 15, 2012)

Tangible said:


> I'm only on chapter 48 but the last few chapters have gotten me hooked to the point that I'll finish out the series.
> 
> One thing that worries me though is that so many of you seem so jaded. Was wondering why? Light spoilers are ok!



Its undeniable that the Behemoth Arc was awesome, and id say up to chapter 150s it gets even better with character development and plot/world progression. 

From there, people might feel that Air Gear's feel and nature changed from its roots, and only escalates in that direction to the point where people dont like whats happening and how characters persona's develop/change. 

Best to just read on and see for yourself and take in the chapters without any preconceptions from others.

The art ONLY gets BETTER and BETTER though!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 15, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Wow, what was THAT about? Have I missed a chapter in-between?! xD
> 
> Anyway, so Ikki cries now? Cuz he got Aizen?d? Seems he still got some spunk, wonder when they?ll begin fighting for real...




*Spoiler*: _So that new guys don't accidentally read what the new chapter is about.._ 





Ikki is crying because he is realising he will probably have to kill Sora. Implying he has regained the will (and power?) to take Sora down.

He was also able to damage Sora (cut on the face) with his latest attack surprisingly, which I didnt even notice the first time. 

Ch.13
Ch.13


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 15, 2012)

Jotun said:


> Death meant nothing in DB with the dragonballs. Unless we find out that Sora is an alien whose planet was destroyed by another conquering alien race who then decided to dominate him...
> 
> Well this is OG! I guess.
> 
> Seriously though what a random comparison.



You're welcome.

Anybody thinks OG! would be well served by partnering up with a well known mangaka to write? He's a good artist even if sometimes I don't like his faces, but his storytelling choices can be all wrongo.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 16, 2012)

I got lost somewhere, isn't this all happening inside the web? And everyone is watching?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 16, 2012)

It?s happening in the real life of the manga, and yeah everyone is watching what?s going on.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 16, 2012)

Athrum said:


> I got lost somewhere, isn't this all happening inside the web? And everyone is watching?



Yea, there was only a brief battle at the beginning between the 2 matching up their regalia in the web regalia thingy ma jiggy. Nothing outside of that really happened until they started the race


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2012)

finally a good chapter. Ikki is just showing how boss he is.

And Simca was right, if it were the former him, he would have tried to stop that shit and died


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

Decent chapter, and Ikki has changed quite a bit.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 18, 2012)

Now, let?s see how look he?ll be on par with Sora...

Also pretty happy MS has picked this up. Looks great!


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 18, 2012)

And there we have it, Ikki just got serious. Sora might have batteries, but Ikki has the power of will


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 18, 2012)

I wonder if Ikki is stronger than Nike now.
I mean he was 350 earlier and seems to have improved at this point.


----------



## Carnevil (Feb 18, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I wonder if Ikki is stronger than Nike now.
> I mean he was 350 earlier and seems to have improved at this point.



The better question is, is he stronger then Kazu.  His battle level went so high it couldn't be read.


----------



## Tangible (Feb 19, 2012)

Almost caught up to the main series now.

The main switch in the series was kind of random, but at least it wasn't unexpected and was heavily hinted.

I like seeing Kazu getting a bigger role. He really got outshined for a long time when Akito showed up. I think this is one of the series where I like a "secondary" character more than the main character. 

Also, pretty sure there have been a few panels where Akito has made me question my sexuality...not afraid to admit it!

And the Obama chapters were fucking weird. The fuck is Oh!Great thinking? Smoked himself stupid


----------



## VanzZz (Feb 19, 2012)

*meh, decent chapter... imo Oh! Great should have stick with TT*


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 19, 2012)

Carnevil said:


> The better question is, is he stronger then Kazu.  His battle level went so high it couldn't be read.



Going after the reader it seems it was over 100,000 as it had 5 numeric screens.
Last 5 digit number = 99,999.

Though of course it's possible that it was lower and still unable to read and more plausible IMO.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 20, 2012)

His read increased because people kept accessing his file. Though I'm sure he was at least 500+ when he activated his regalia for the final attack. Since he used an attack that normally needs 2 guys to do.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, didn?t know that. Or I forgot!


----------



## spaZ (Mar 9, 2012)

WTF just happened?


----------



## son_michael (Mar 9, 2012)

spaZ said:


> WTF just happened?



we learned that Ikki is willing to die after the moment passes


----------



## Tangible (Mar 9, 2012)

Pretty sure he has given up on this manga.

The fuck is even happening


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought that after a solid scanalation group picked up AG, it might start making sense again... that mayb my confusion was caused by the poor translations..... boy was I wrong. OG is just all kinds of screwed up!


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2012)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> I thought that after a solid scanalation group picked up AG, it might start making sense again... that mayb my confusion was caused by the poor translations..... boy was I wrong. OG is just all kinds of screwed up!



OG tends to get somewhat incoherent towards the end of his mangas.  He starts throwing out concepts and personalities changes without much build-up.


----------



## Burke (Mar 10, 2012)

Remember when this was abour powered inline skates


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Remember when this was abour powered inline skates



I remember that time, the manga was light-hearted and pretty fun.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 10, 2012)

the fuck did i just read????


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 10, 2012)

Basically Orca asks Wait if Ikki is so Uber where the fuck does he come from?
Nobody fucking knows so they gives bullshit answers.

Ikki's other friends are in the hospital, that chick who wants to fuck Agito is crying and saying she feels so useless (well she is). But Kazu says no it's fine we can't do anything either (Cause I kicked Nike's ass).

Then they say that Ikki is flying free for now, which seems to mean he's no longer being held back by having to fight for a cause or to help his friends "FLY". (BS Oni was stronger than you till recently)

And then they say, Ikki is now fight for no reason or because of his feelings right now.
He means to say that Ikki is basically only fighting cause Sora is fighting him, and  cause he feels he has to right now. 
So Sora can kill him later, after he's won cause then he won't need to fight.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 10, 2012)

So basically, this mutated to Bleach fighting logic?! xDD

Aaaaaanyway, as long as they end the fight, I wouldn?t even give a flying fuck if Ikki dies or not :/


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 10, 2012)

It's been bullshit for some time now. Let's just hope it ends soon >_> 

Ikki suddenly became uber because, well, because  and the rest is just watching.


----------



## Nisukeita (Mar 10, 2012)

lol air gear.....


----------



## Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm genuinely sad, or maybe disheartened, that this manga turned out the way it did. So much potential to be a really good sports manga and he had to ruin it for the sake of pretentious idiocy. Probs to the drawing skills of Oh! Great though, if he had someone good writing for him...


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 10, 2012)

This is garbage....this was turned into garbage...OG should get a good writer and make team with him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 11, 2012)

The Slephnir fight was the beginning of the end


----------



## Tangible (Mar 12, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> The Slephnir fight was the beginning of the end


It was heading downhill before that...that fight just sealed the deal


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm at the part where Emily has switched bodies with Obama. This shit is so retarded. The author must be on cocaine.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 13, 2012)

Nah.OG ain't taking such weak shit.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 14, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I'm at the part where Emily has switched bodies with Obama. This shit is so retarded. The author must be on cocaine.



How did that shit happen again?! D

OG! should always limit himself to 100 chapter or so. That?d have some nice results, I suppose..


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

I kinda bawl inside me considering this Manga is easily the biggest potential waste I ever saw.

Fuck I loved this at first.pek
But now.Meh.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2012)

I wanna know how the fuck does it go from kids having powered skate racing games to international conspiracies and shit? This guy has to be the most drugged up writer I've seen do a manga.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 16, 2012)

um.. interesting chapter??


----------



## Guru (Mar 16, 2012)

Made about as much sense as a shit doing the hokey cokey


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope that the fight is over with this.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 16, 2012)

plz Oh! end the manga, plz. >.>


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 16, 2012)

The vacuum ball trick, holy shit  Since when is using magic a "skate trick", if you can even call it that at this point? And he didn't even bother explaining it, not that it is even remotely possible.

And what was with the explanation of that old dude :rofl


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 16, 2012)

so these guys don't use roller skates anymore?


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 18, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> so these guys don't use roller skates anymore?



Oh, so you noticed?! 

The end is nigh (hopefully!)!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 23, 2012)

latest chapter.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, the fight seems to be winding down at least.


----------



## Tangible (Mar 23, 2012)

This has been so disgustingly anti-climactic. I almost expect another arc


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 23, 2012)

Well shit, he goes about his own way so he's invincible? Cool story bro.

And Rika is still brainwashed right? And how the fuck does a skate transform into an entire suit? Let's forget that those things also transformed into other shit for a second.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 23, 2012)

If rika isn't brainwashed anymore then this manga is officially shit. Dont try and make me believe that she willingly accepted being brainwashed because deep down she wanted to be and thus it was never really brainwashing in the first place


watch I swear they're gonna pull this shit


----------



## Xnr (Mar 23, 2012)

. Nothing more to say.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 23, 2012)

OG! Just doesn't give a darn anymore hes been smoking to much crack do been doing to much acid to not give a shit about anything anymore. Total mind fuck. 

The ending of this manga's going to be like yeahh your all in the fucking matrix and just watched my favorite movie peace bitches.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 24, 2012)

This manga's been much weirder. I don't know why you guys are all trippin' out now.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

SaiST said:


> This manga's been much weirder. I don't know why you guys are all trippin' out now.



I personally think that all the weirdness before was a fun kind of weirdness, now I'm not really seeing any fun/humor in the weirdness/terrible writing.  It's less tolerable now I suppose, perhaps it's because this is the end and people want a good ending.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 24, 2012)

SaiST said:


> This manga's been much weirder. I don't know why you guys are all trippin' out now.



And it just keeps being weird and stupid. It's getting even weirder imo.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 25, 2012)

This chapter?s been really nice comparing to other, more fucked up one 

So is Sora giving up now? And his feet were cybernetics all along? And Ikki?s Muad'dib now? wtf?!


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Ch.20

The fight isn't over yet.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

